# The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread! (pics and reviews)



## vettechick99

***This thread started out as my resort report (see posts #6 and #10) but has morphed into a BC thread. In this post, and throughout the thread, you'll find additional information like who to rent from, what buildings to request, and floorplans. Flip through the pages but also see the bottom of this post for where to go.****

*Welcome to the Bonnet Creek FAQ page*
_created by Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, and vettechick99_
Please see below for the most commonly asked questions.  *If you don’t see the answer you’re looking for, Log In and the ‘Search this Thread’ tab will appear on the right just under the page numbers.  Enter your keywords and it will list all the posts containing those words from newest to oldest.  *It works well, is very easy to use and is actually faster than typing a new post that begins “I don’t have time to read all 100 pages of this thread, so…”  

Address:
Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort 
9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

*What/Where is Bonnet Creek?*
Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World.  It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disney’s Caribbean Beach resort.  The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort:  Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, the 400 room Wyndham Hotel still under construction, and an 18 hole golf course.  






*How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?*
Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners.  People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay and through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com

The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip.  If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.  

You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner. 
wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call:  800-610-9558

*Is there a parking fee at the resort?*
Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks ($14).

*Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?*
No, a rental car is recommended.

*Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?*
No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.

*Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?*
Yes, there is a free shuttle.  There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom.  If you use the ‘Search This Thread’ feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread.  Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.

*Layout of the resort:*
The resort consists of 6 timeshare buildings/towers and a future hotel (currently under construction.)  Puerta de Leon, the main building/clubhouse and Building 1 were built in 2004.  Building 6 is the newest building completed in 2010.  The only building still under construction is the hotel, which is located between buildings 3 and 6.  The pool labeled “Pirate Pool” in front of Building 5 on the map is actually a fort themed pool with a lazy river.  The pool in front of Building 6 has a pirate ship pool and slide.







*Buildings/Towers*
Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors.  Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors.  Even numbered units face the lake
Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors.  Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors.  Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15(?) floors.  Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors.  Odd numbered units face the lake.
.
*What types of rooms are available?*
The majority of units are 2 bedroom suites, there are fewer one bedroom, three bedroom and four bedroom suites.

*1 bedroom layout:*





1-bedroom layout:
Occupancy of 4 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Living room has a full sized sleeper sofa

*2 bedroom layout:*





2-bedroom unit:
Occupancy of 8 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Second bedroom with two full sized (double) beds
Living room has a full size sleeper sofa

*3-bedroom layout:*





3-bedroom layout:
Occupancy of 10 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Second bedroom with queen sized bed
Third bedroom with two full (double) beds


*4-bedroom presidential layout:*





4-bedroom presidential suite layout:
Occupancy of 12
2 king master bedrooms
2 bedrooms with two full (double) beds


*What is included with the units?*
A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TV’s in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)

There is a port for free internet hook up located on the phone on the kitchen island.  You can bring your own router and plug it into the jack for a wireless connection.  

The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.

The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets:  corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop.  The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap.  The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer.  Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.

*Click here for a photo essay of the inside of a 2-bedroom and its kitchen supplies. *

*Is there daily maid service?*
No.  You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided.  You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay.  (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.)  There will be instructions in the unit for check out day:  you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.

*Are the pools heated?*
Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated. 

*Are there towels at the pool?*
Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside. 

*Is there Internet and what is the cost?*
Yes. There are hookups on the main telephone and it is free. YAY! It has also been reported that there's wireless Internet in the main lobby and its pool. Some of the closer buildings may be able to log in as well. 

*Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?*
No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again. 

*How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?*
Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16. 

_shuttle info compiled by SparKeLLy_
*Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to Disney Parks and Downtown Disney?*
Yes, there is a free shuttle. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom.  Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.

CLICK HERE to view Shuttle Schedule to Disney Parks (September 2010)

The schedule may change, use this as a guide, but be sure to look at the current schedule when you get to the resort. You will be given a schedule at check-in.
They generally do not change too much - I have a schedule from 2008 and it's very similar to 2010, mostly due to adding the additional pickup at Tower 6.

*Shuttles depart from the Clubhouse (main lobby) and Tower 6.
*Scheduled Times are Departure Times.
*Arrive Early. At least 10 min. is suggested. If the bus is full, you may have to stand.
*Riders with disabilities and wheel chairs call 2 hours prior to boarding. (407.390.0000)
*Magic Kingdom gets dropped off first, then Epcot.
*Shuttles are operated by Maingate Transportation.
*Bonnet Creek Shuttles to Disney Parks are not shared with any other resort.
*There are no shuttles to Disney Water Parks.

*Can I make it to rope drop using the shuttle?* 
Yes, we made rope drop and the opening shows at every park with time to spare. 
*Are strollers allowed?* Yes. There were strollers (big & small) on nearly all of our shuttles.
*Where does the bus pick up from at the parks?*  There is a separate lot for tour bus parking and Disney has signs to direct you. Each parking space has a number. The bus schedule tells you what number parking space the Bonnet Creek shuttle will pick up from at each park. 
*Do Shuttles go to the Magic Kingdom during the Halloween or Christmas Parties?* Yes. However if you want to stay to the end of the party (midnight) you will need to get a taxi back to the resort. The last shuttle from the Magic Kingdom is at 11:40pm.​





*Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to other  attractions?* 
Yes, but it is NOT free and you must make reservations.
CLICK HERE to view Other Attraction Shuttle Service Information (September 2010)

*Where can you find a grocery store/Walmart?*
Vineland Rd Walmart.
Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right on Buena Vista Dr. Make your 1st right on Epcot Center drive (towards I-4). Cross over I-4 and make a right onto 535 (Vineland Rd). Walmart will be a couple miles down the road on your right.

Turkey Lake Walmart. 
There are 2 ways to get here:

Option 1.
Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right onto Buena Vista Dr. Take I-4 "East" Towards Orlando. Exit off Sand Lake Rd. 74A. Turn left under I-4. At the first light, make a left (Turkey Lake Rd). Walmart will be on your right.

Option 2.
Turn right on Buena Vista Drive towards Downtown Disney. Turn right onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. Turn Left at the Crossroads shopping center light. (Vineland rd). At the first light, make a right. (Palm Parkway). Follow this road all the way down. It changes names to Turkey Lake Rd. Walmart will be on your left. 

*Where to go for more info...*

vettechick's March & July 2009 stays - pg. 1, posts #6, #10
Resort map & floorplans - pg. 3, #35
Many, many, many pictures - pg. 7, #97, 98, 99
More pictures - pg. 7-, #101-106, 109-110
Activities Schedule - pg. 9, #126
Bonnet Creek location map - pg. 9, #127
Names of buildings & numbers of floors - pg. 9, #133
Spring 2010 Activities Guide - pg. 17 or here
Sample shuttle times (March reported) - pg 20, #299
Live report from ttfn3 - pg. 22, #326


----------



## froggygrrrl

Glad you enjoyed your stay! We love Bonnet Creek, too!

Did you happen to notice any landscaping construction on the water side of buildings 4 and 5? When we were there in September, that area was closed off and you had to walk through the parking lots to get to the pools (or more importantly - the pool bar ) It would be great if that area was finished when we are back there (May). So...how'd it look?!?


----------



## bonzarella

VC-please delete your post I so don't want my secret out & not be able to get in   Glad you had a great stay, next time building two & three are best for fireworks


----------



## MiaSRN62

Beautiful resort......

Is there an even amount water view and parking lot view ?

I will say, I do appreciate that about Vistana.  Almost every balcony view is water...if not water (pool/pond), you get grass/vegetation view.  At Vistana, the windows of the second bedroom tend to face the parking lots (this is why I don't particularily like ground floors there).   

Glad u had a nice stay..........


Maria


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thank you!  We are going for the first time in 6 days!!!  I can hardly wait!!  Your post has just got me more excited!!  Thanks for the pictures as well!


----------



## vettechick99

We just returned from a short, but great stay at Disney. For the very first time in 25+ trips, we stayed off-site. This is big for us. Huge! I've stayed in nearly every mod and deluxe including BW and Poly Concierge and the GF Turret HM suite. So I have high expectations. Unfortunately I have a mortgage now so that really puts a damper on my traveling in style!  

In Oct, we took DD for her first WDW trip and stayed at CS. I really enjoyed the resort, but there just wasn't enough room. She needs her own space to nap (which is 3-4 hours at a time) and we need space to hang out while she does. 

I worked with another DIS'r in renting points at Bonnet Creek. She booked us a 2b/2b deluxe at BC for a great rate for a Thurs-Sun stay. 

First impression of the resort was just as expected - great! It's as beautiful in real life as it is in pictures. The gatekeeper was friendly and helpful (the dancing gatekeeper - she's great! Anyone know her name?). She directed us to the lobby and after we parked in the lot, I checked us in. There again, the front desk was pleasant and helpful. She told me to go to the customer service desk to get my car tag, which I knew meant I was going to hear a sales pitch.   She tried her sales tactics on me, but I politely declined and she let it go. Gave me a goody bag, my car tag and sent me on my way! We never had anyone approach us again, although we did hear the phone ring a few times. 

We were given room #321, which faced the parking lot. Eh. But we didn't spend too much time out there so I guess no big deal. I would definitely ask for a water view. 



Our building - that's our room on the left, 3 floors up.






When you walk in, the dining table is to the left. 






The kitchen and sitting area.
















The master suite. Excuse my DD. She's a flasher. 











The master bath - it has 2 separate areas each with a sink.






We loved the jacuzzi!











The 2nd bedroom with twins






Its bathroom











The patio











Walking out on the lake side of the building, the playground was to the right of our building, and the 2nd pool on the other side of it. The main pool with lazy river was to our left, so our walk was quick to everything. Great location!

The main building with shops, dining options, and main pool area which was to the left of our building.






The building across the way.






Dining options are limited as of now (3/09 - this has changed somewhat) - there just seemed to be a quick-stop type place with burgers and such. They have a mercantile with toiletries, some food items, and of course Disney merchandise! 

On the plus side, the fitness center was nice with new equipment and flat panel TV and they seemed to have lots and lots of activities for kids. They did karaoke and a movie night outside on the lawn while we were there. On Saturday they had a bouncy thing on the lawn and they sold snow cones for $1. Also, I can't be for certain, but when we were at the main pool, it sounded as though they hired someone to sing. It was nice listening to his Jimmy Buffet-type tunes while we floated. Of course it would have been awesome if they had a bar at that pool, but they don't. Only at the 2nd pool. 

One annoying issue we had was finding a bellcart. We had a lot of stuff and we could never find one. The entire stay, they were MIA. On our last day, DH had to accost someone and take theirs when they were done. I guess people were hoarding them in their rooms?  I just don't know, but I complained to the front desk upon checkout and she said next time just call and they'd bring us one.

Never took the shuttle so can't report on that, but location can't be beat. It's right next to CBR on the way from the parks to DTD. Very central! 

Anyway, I would give this resort 4.5 out of 5 stars. I'm taking off a half point for limited dining options, no bar at the main pool, and that bellcart fiasco. But overall it's really a great resort and I will definitely stay here again and again!!

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## jlack33

Thanks for the nice review and pics.  We'll be there Sunday afternoon.  We can't wait.


----------



## ADKSPiette

Thanks for this information. I'm starting to plan for a trip in June and this is the first time we're going to BC. I'm getting excited by all the good reviews.


----------



## tropicalgirl

Thanks for the great pictures.   We're going for Easter and we can't wait.  I'm wondering if anybody who's going soon can take pictures of the bar area and the dining area.  I know the dining is limited, but I'm curious.
Thanks


----------



## vettechick99

After a successful quick trip in March 09, we went for a week in July. We rented through Ken Price of vacationupgrades.com for a total price of $840 for a week in a 2-bedroom condo. It was great and he's so fantastic to work with. Highly recommend him!

So here are a few more pictures from that trip in July. We are going again in April so I'll try to take some more then. 

This first succession of pictures is of the view from our room. We were in Building 1 (room 3XX - can't remember - but we were obviously lakeside). From left to right you will see the lobby and main pool, then Building 4 & 5 (and 6? - it's new) where the newest pool is (the closeup past the lake's fountain). The new pool has a smaller lazy river attached to a zero-entry pool, a rectangular pool, and a really nice bar. However at the time they didn't have food, only drinks. 
































Here is the zero-entry part of that pool.






Back at the main pool, here is the view looking at the lobby from it. I know that lady appreciates her rear being posted all over the Internet. Looks like her friend wants to jack me up. 






The lazy river at the main pool with Building 1 (mine) behind it. The pools are heated. We swam in early March and again in July very comfortably.






Kiddie pool at the main pool - it was freezing (not heated) so we didn't stay over here long.






The Arts & Craft's room where you can do just about any activity they have. She said they have specific days and times to do them, but if you want to come paint while everyone else is doing tie-dye shirts, you can.






When we showed up, they brought out every possible activity she could do. We picked what interested her which ended up being sticker scenes on construction paper, coloring a little tote bag, and making that turtle in the background. All free!






Some days they have a "jumpy jumpy" as DD calls it. It was free and seemed to be pretty vacant most of the time it was up. 






They also had balls and other free-play things to play with. 






Parking lot view of a menacing storm. Lots of those during our week in July. 






Playground at night. Lots more to the playground, as you can sorta see in the background. 






This is the best part about Bonnet Creek. When our little girl was napping or had already gone to bed (which sometimes was 5 or 6 pm) we would cook some food, make (several) drinks, and sit on our large balcony for a peaceful evening. We could go in and out of the condo and not worry about waking her up.  






Lastly, this is our fireworks view. Not great - I only got this picture hanging off the balcony with DH holding my feet.  But you could hear it and I bet you get a great view from Building 2 if you are on the fireworks side. 






Hope I was able to add to the great pictures already on this board! We love BC!


----------



## Purseval

When you consider that renting a week at BC is about 1/3  to 1/4 the price of renting a week at DVC it's quite the bargain.  That's a lot of extra money to make your own magic


----------



## vettechick99

Purseval said:


> When you consider that renting a week at BC is about 1/3  to 1/4 the price of renting a week at DVC it's quite the bargain.  That's a lot of extra money to make your own magic



I asked DH if he wanted to spend 5 nights in a DVC studio (Sun-Fri) or 7 nights in the BC condo (Sat-Sat), he said BC. I will go back to WDW properties in the future (love Beach Club and Poly), but when you need the extra space, and location is super important, BC can't be beat!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I agree- this is why we will probably won't ever stay on WDW property again.  We loved it so much that we bought two deeds off of ebay.  We LOVE it there!!    We also saved so much $$ b/c we ate breakfast in the room, came back in the pm and had snacks (late lunch) and then went back out for dinner.  It's hard to go back to a hotel room now that you have experienced 4-5 star facilities.


----------



## littlestar

Awesome pictures. Thanks for posting. We, too, recently picked up some Wyndham points off of Ebay.   We're staying at Bonnet Creek in May.


----------



## HeatherC

Great pictures and a terrific review!  We also love Bonnet Creek and will be there again in February!  Can't wait!

Totally agree with you on the food options...wish they had more.  But at least they have a new pool bar (very important you know).

We are a family of five and you really cannot beat the resort, price or location.  I also love that I can pack way less and come home with clean clothes since there are washer/dryers in the unit.  Just throw a load in the morning and dry it at night.

We've been lucky enough to have fireworks views in the past that were so good that my kids would lay in their beds and watch them at both Epcot and MK if they didn't want to "walk" to the balcony.  How spoiled are they?

Is the dancing lady still at the gate?  She is certainly very welcoming!

Thanks for the great review!  Love hearing about other people's experiences!


----------



## vettechick99

HeatherC said:


> Great pictures and a terrific review!  We also love Bonnet Creek and will be there again in February!  Can't wait!
> 
> Totally agree with you on the food options...wish they had more.  But at least they have a new pool bar (very important you know).
> 
> We are a family of five and you really cannot beat the resort, price or location.  I also love that I can pack way less and come home with clean clothes since there are washer/dryers in the unit.  Just throw a load in the morning and dry it at night.
> 
> We've been lucky enough to have fireworks views in the past that were so good that my kids would lay in their beds and watch them at both Epcot and MK if they didn't want to "walk" to the balcony.  How spoiled are they?
> 
> Is the dancing lady still at the gate?  She is certainly very welcoming!
> 
> Thanks for the great review!  Love hearing about other people's experiences!



What building and room did you have? We have picked the same building the last two times, but might request something new this time. I just prefer to have a eastern view because we don't want to face the sun in the afternoons on our porch.

Yes, that's the one I actually mentioned in my first post. She was always so nice, and it cracks us up when she is dancing in the middle of the road. More people should have her spirit! She's very friendly.


----------



## HeatherC

Oh my goodness...I think it was Tower 5?  It's the  one with the new pool area.  We were on a high floor and looked straight out so that we could see both MK and Epcot's display.  Only thing I didn't like was that we also looked down on top of the parking garage.  But since were weren't really there during the day much it didn't matter.


----------



## Brian Noble

> But at least they have a new pool bar


The new pool bar (over by Escudos) also has a slightly more substantial menu than the one on the other side of the lake.  With the Hilton and Waldorf are open, there are several restaurants within a decent walking distance of the Wyndham cluster.  And, when the Wyndham hotel opens, things will get even better.



> Is the dancing lady still at the gate? She is certainly very welcoming!


She was in July; we loved her!


----------



## greenclan67

We had the her as well last Feb, she was awesome, my kids always got a kick out of her! I wish so much we were going back in March, but we couldn't get as good a deal as last year, being it is March Break.We also rented through Ken Price. This year we are staying at Cypress Pointe Resort, (we couldn't beat the deal, $765 for 11 nights. I am sure it won't be as nice as Bonnet Creek, but had to sacrifice something, because we were supposed to wait til next year to go. I will just not try to think of it, when I drive by Bonnet Creek while weeping in my crying towel!!LOL


----------



## horseshowmom

Cdn Gal said:


> I agree- this is why we will probably won't ever stay on WDW property again.  *We loved it so much that we bought two deeds off of ebay.  *We LOVE it there!!    We also saved so much $$ b/c we ate breakfast in the room, came back in the pm and had snacks (late lunch) and then went back out for dinner.  It's hard to go back to a hotel room now that you have experienced 4-5 star facilities.



After staying at BC, I was tempted to do the same. You can get such good deals on buying points on ebay. I may still work up to it yet. 




HeatherC said:


> Oh my goodness...I think it was Tower 5?  It's the  one with the new pool area.  We were on a high floor and looked straight out so that we could see both MK and Epcot's display.  Only thing I didn't like was that we also looked down on top of the parking garage.  But since were weren't really there during the day much it didn't matter.



We were in Tower 5 and had the same situation. I didn't like the parking garage, but the fireworks view was excellent. I'll ask for Tower 5 again when we go back. 




greenclan67 said:


> This year we are staying at Cypress Pointe Resort, (we couldn't beat the deal, $765 for 11 nights. I am sure it won't be as nice as Bonnet Creek, but had to sacrifice something, because we were supposed to wait til next year to go. I will just not try to think of it, when I drive by Bonnet Creek while weeping in my crying towel!!LOL



We've stayed in a 2BR at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas and really liked it. The condos were very spacious, and there are lots of activities for the kids (although we didn't use that since my "kids" were in their twenties ). The location is very convenient to Downtown Disney. CPR was renovated a couple of years ago so it should be very nice.

That said, it doesn't compare to BC, but as long as you don't expect it to, you'll probably like it fine. We got it off ebay for $300 for a week (actually got 3 of the 2BR units). They honored our requests (pool front and bottom floor), and we really enjoyed the Christmas music they had playing everywhere (we were there in December 2007).


----------



## vettechick99

Cdn Gal said:


> I agree- this is why we will probably won't ever stay on WDW property again.  We loved it so much that we bought two deeds off of ebay.  We LOVE it there!!    .



How did you know how many points to buy? Does it work out better for you financially instead of renting?


----------



## littlestar

vettechick99 said:


> How did you know how many points to buy? Does it work out better for you financially instead of renting?



Here's Wyndham's online directory of resorts that shows all their point charts for their different resorts and different seasons. If you click on contents, it gives you the list of resorts:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


----------



## Brian Noble

If Bonnet Creek is the *only* Wyndham property you are interested in, and you typically do not travel during super-peak weeks (Christmas, Easter, President's, some Spring Break weeks, etc.), it's probably cheaper to rent from an owner with Plat VIP status.  The resort is so large that only the major holiday weeks seem to be booked before the 60-day discount period kicks in, and Orlando has such a glut of vacation rental properties that that helps to keep rental prices down.

But, Wyndham (purchased resale) is a great value if you have interests in other Wyn resorts.  So far we've stayed at three or four of them, and have enjoyed them all.  And, I do use my points to book BC from time to time, even though renting is actually a little less expensive---booking internally is much easier and more convenient than dealing with a rental.  Owning also means you *know* you can stay there---Wyndham is likely to continue to tweak the program rules to make commercial renting more difficult, and that will tend to raise rental prices/restrict availability.

As a concrete example, a "typical" owner with fees right around $5.25/K would spend about $1175 booking a peak-season 2BR week with no discount.  That's still a fair price---less than a Moderate Disney room---but you can often rent for less---either from owners renting at a loss, or those who get discounts booking the room on short notice.  On the other hand, you can also sometimes find deeds with lower fees: mine is about $3.80/K, but it's not quite enough points for a peak-season 2BR every year, so we supplement with other timeshare assets from time to time and either exchange in or stay somewhere else.



> We were in Tower 5 and had the same situation. I didn't like the parking garage


In the summer, the parking garage is gold---you can park your car in the shade.  I *love* being on that side of the resort.


----------



## mousey

In hindsight, don't you think they should of made that parking garage underground??  I feel sorry for people who get tower #5 and a low floor--all you look at is the parking garage.   I think they would of been smart doing that and used that space where the garage sits for more parking!


----------



## HeatherC

Another thing on Wyndham points...do not EVER by direct from the resort.  Their points sell for literally pennies on the dollar.

My mil made this mistake last year and bought when she was out in Vegas.  She paid well over $20,000 for something she could have had for like literally $2,000.  It killed me not to tell her that because she didn't tell us she had bought there until after her recision period was up.  Would have served no purpose, but I feel terrible that she really did get "taken" in that sense.  At least she is enjoying using her timeshare points.  I guess sometimes "ignorance is bliss".


----------



## mommy4

Has anyone used their shuttle?  I know... I know everyone says that having a car makes the most sense, but we would REALLY like a shuttle.  We have 4 small kids and it saves sanity.

Anyone?  I have looked into this resort in the past and am interested, but we keep ending up staying onsite.

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherC

They do have a shuttle, but I don't think it is continuous.  It may run hourly?  Not positive, but last time we were there we met people who used it and said it was fine.  I'm sure someone else will have more info for you.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

vettechick99 said:


> How did you know how many points to buy? Does it work out better for you financially instead of renting?



I would really like to know who you called to rent? We are going next Dec and we always stay onsite too but if I could get a room like that for about what I pay for POR, I would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## horseshowmom

Brian Noble said:


> If Bonnet Creek is the *only* Wyndham property you are interested in, and you typically do not travel during super-peak weeks (Christmas, Easter, President's, some Spring Break weeks, etc.), it's probably cheaper to rent from an owner with Plat VIP status.  The resort is so large that only the major holiday weeks seem to be booked before the 60-day discount period kicks in, and Orlando has such a glut of vacation rental properties that that helps to keep rental prices down.



That was the decision I came to after looking into it. My trip there was actually during a peak week (arrived on Christmas Day), and I was still able to get it on ebay for about $90 a night for a 2BR (Christmas 2008).




> In the summer, the parking garage is gold---you can park your car in the shade.  I *love* being on that side of the resort.



That's a very good point. I also saw some cars parked in there on the higher uncrowded floors (still undercover) that used two space to protect their car. There was a Lamborghini and another very expensive less common sports car that I can't remember what it was. One of them had a Tampa Bay Buccaneers emblem on it (I wondered if it might be someone associated with the team). DD took pictures of both of them!


----------



## TotoToo

greenclan67 said:


> We had the her as well last Feb, she was awesome, my kids always got a kick out of her! I wish so much we were going back in March, but we couldn't get as good a deal as last year, being it is March Break.We also rented through Ken Price. This year we are staying at Cypress Pointe Resort, (we couldn't beat the deal, $765 for 11 nights. I am sure it won't be as nice as Bonnet Creek, but had to sacrifice something, because we were supposed to wait til next year to go. I will just not try to think of it, when I drive by Bonnet Creek while weeping in my crying towel!!LOL



If you are at Cypress Pointe Resort and not Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, you may find the units are actually better than BC. Not as many onsite features but everything you  need along with the ability to walk to virtually any service (restaurant, store, etc) not available at BC or many other Orlando resorts. And access to Disney is 3/4 mile away - closer than BC to the nearest park!  BC is beautiful, well located but isolated. CPR is beautiful, surrounded by a well planned community and superbly maintained. You may find you enjoy it more than even BC. In any case have a great vacation!

Grande Villas have the same location and shared features but the units are quite dated compared to BC/CPR.  They plan to renovate them soon but right now they are from the 90's in age and late 80's in design.


----------



## jessica29

I stayed here back in Oct 2007(inlaws have timeshare, work for company) stayed in 3 bedroom even nicer than the pics posted in this thread. Down comforters, falt panel tvs. 

neways the transportation sucked!!! times are infrequest, shuttle is small. Leaving MK one day left me with a bad taste. It toook over 3 hours to get to the hotel! I was gonna take a cab home and would've had I know. the shuttle showed up to TTC to pick us up after they picked up epcot. Needless to say horrible experience.  We used rental cars for most of the trip.


----------



## vettechick99

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I would really like to know who you called to rent? We are going next Dec and we always stay onsite too but if I could get a room like that for about what I pay for POR, I would do it in a heart beat.



We rented in July and again for this April from Ken Price from vacationupgrades.com. We were able to get a 2/2 condo for $840 both times. Because April is value season, he said there is a chance he can get it for $630 a week but won't know for sure til <60 days out. But even at $840 it's a great deal. You may could get a moderate for that price if you find a code, but it's only one room. That's our biggest concern - DD needs her own room, but I'm not willing to sacrifice location. And it's so close to the parks, closer than most moderates and values!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

vettechick99 said:


> We rented in July and again for this April from Ken Price from vacationupgrades.com. We were able to get a 2/2 condo for $840 both times. Because April is value season, he said there is a chance he can get it for $630 a week but won't know for sure til <60 days out. But even at $840 it's a great deal. You may could get a moderate for that price if you find a code, but it's only one room. That's our biggest concern - DD needs her own room, but I'm not willing to sacrifice location. And it's so close to the parks, closer than most moderates and values!



Thank you so much. I am going to check into it today to see what they say. We normally do the dining plan but we had talked about skipping it this next time anyway so it would work out fine. We normally drive to the parks anyway too, so that wont matter either. It would be so nice to have the extra room. 

I just looked at it and it looks amazing. I could not find any pictures or floor plans of the rooms though, but for that price & after seeing yours, this just might be the best bet for us. 

One question. If you should have to cancel your trip, do you know what the cost would be?


----------



## greenclan67

TotoToo said:


> If you are at Cypress Pointe Resort and not Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, you may find the units are actually better than BC. Not as many onsite features but everything you  need along with the ability to walk to virtually any service (restaurant, store, etc) not available at BC or many other Orlando resorts. And access to Disney is 3/4 mile away - closer than BC to the nearest park!  BC is beautiful, well located but isolated. CPR is beautiful, surrounded by a well planned community and superbly maintained. You may find you enjoy it more than even BC. In any case have a great vacation!
> 
> Grande Villas have the same location and shared features but the units are quite dated compared to BC/CPR.  They plan to renovate them soon but right now they are from the 90's in age and late 80's in design.




We have booked a 3 bdrm lockoff at Cypress Point Resort, I have asked for ground floor pool side(Is that a good one to pick?). I hope so, regardless, if the weather co-operates, and the everything is good at the resort, I am ok with that. You made me feel much better though. I have 2 girls 8 & 9, they loved Bonnet Creek, but we did do a drive through of CPR and do really like it is location. Especially when we are so close to Downtown Disney, and Goofy's Candy Company, rice krispie, with white,dark & milk choc, with caramel drizzle!!


----------



## vettechick99

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I could not find any pictures or floor plans of the rooms though, but for that price & after seeing yours, this just might be the best bet for us.
> 
> One question. If you should have to cancel your trip, do you know what the cost would be?




Here are the resort maps. The first one is old and not all buildings are shown. They used to call the buildings by numbers, and now they are by names. The second one is more accurate. Building 1 is Torre de la Tierra and that is where we stayed both times. Also, they had no completed the buildings or pools on the far right side of the complex. I don't know their estimated date of completion. Anyone?













According to Ken's rental agreement, if you cancel at least 20 days out, you get your money back minus $99. If you cancel closer to your trip, you forfeit your entire rental amount.


----------



## vettechick99

I'm making this thread more of an official BC thread. So if you have pictures you would like to add, room recommendations, tips, tricks, information of any sort, please post it. I'll add post numbers to the first post as needed.


----------



## scubamouse

I went to their website to check out availability in late August/early Sept. and it's showing it blocked off or booked.  Is that possible or are they doing renovations?


----------



## vettechick99

scubamouse said:


> I went to their website to check out availability in late August/early Sept. and it's showing it blocked off or booked.  Is that possible or are they doing renovations?



Shouldn't be any renovations since it's a brand new facility. I have never booked through them directly, so I'm not sure the reason it shows no availability. Hmmm...have you tried booking through an owner or Expedia?


----------



## sja03a

mommy4 said:


> Has anyone used their shuttle?  I know... I know everyone says that having a car makes the most sense, but we would REALLY like a shuttle.  We have 4 small kids and it saves sanity.
> 
> Anyone?  I have looked into this resort in the past and am interested, but we keep ending up staying onsite.
> 
> Thanks!


 The shuttle is ok. The buses run every half hour and one goes to mk and epcot while the other goes to AK and DHWS. The afternoon is terrible though. They don't have buses until about 3 (there is a big break in between) But we have found that all the drivers are nice. If you don't need to come back in the middle of the day the shuttles are fine. But make sure that you bring your schedule. sometimes you can hop on the monorail and go from a different park to go yoom at any time. The shuttle is not continuous. I hope this helps


----------



## horseshowmom

greenclan67 said:


> We have booked a 3 bdrm lockoff at Cypress Point Resort, I have asked for ground floor pool side(Is that a good one to pick?). I hope so, regardless, if the weather co-operates, and the everything is good at the resort, I am ok with that. You made me feel much better though. I have 2 girls 8 & 9, they loved Bonnet Creek, but we did do a drive through of CPR and do really like it is location. Especially when we are so close to Downtown Disney, and Goofy's Candy Company, rice krispie, with white,dark & milk choc, with caramel drizzle!!



As I said earlier, we stayed at CPGV, but I think they're pretty similar. The 3BR would be huge. We had ground floor poolside, and we really liked it. I think you'll have two patios too (one off the lockoff and one off the 2BR).


----------



## HeatherC

Would anyone know where I could get a copy of the menu/prices for the new pool bar...Escudo's?


----------



## ols386

HeatherC said:


> Great pictures and a terrific review!  We also love Bonnet Creek and will be there again in February!  Can't wait!
> 
> Totally agree with you on the food options...wish they had more.  But at least they have a new pool bar (very important you know).
> 
> We are a family of five and you really cannot beat the resort, price or location.  I also love that I can pack way less and come home with clean clothes since there are washer/dryers in the unit.  Just throw a load in the morning and dry it at night.
> 
> We've been lucky enough to have fireworks views in the past that were so good that my kids would lay in their beds and watch them at both Epcot and MK if they didn't want to "walk" to the balcony.  How spoiled are they?
> 
> Is the dancing lady still at the gate?  She is certainly very welcoming!
> 
> Thanks for the great review!  Love hearing about other people's experiences!



Hey, we'll be there in February also.  The 4th to the 7th (just a short stay).  We arrive in Orlando on the 3rd, but there were no 2-bedrooms available on the 3rd, so for that one night, we are staying at the Hyatt at the airport, which works out well, as our flight into Orlando that evening, doesn't get in until late.  

Sure hope the weather warms up before then!  Hope you and your family have a great time!!


----------



## ols386

vettechick99 said:


> Here are the resort maps. The first one is old and not all buildings are shown. They used to call the buildings by numbers, and now they are by names. The second one is more accurate. Building 1 is Torre de la Tierra and that is where we stayed both times. Also, they had no completed the buildings or pools on the far right side of the complex. I don't know their estimated date of completion. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the floorplans from bonnetcreek.com. More pictures on their website.
> 
> 1 bedroom. Looks very spacious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bedroom/2 bath. It's really a huge place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bedroom/2 bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 bedroom/4 bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ken's rental agreement, *if you cancel at least 20 days out, you get your money back minus $99*. If you cancel closer to your trip, you forfeit your entire rental amount.



I just booked our reservation for February, today.  They told me that we could cancel up to 72 hours in advance, and still get a full refund.  Anything after 72 hours, then we forfeit the entire amount.  

I called the BCR direct and made the reservation, so maybe it depends on who you book your reservation with.

I really enjoyed looking at your photos.  It looks like a great place!!


----------



## Janet Hill

scubamouse said:


> I went to their website to check out availability in late August/early Sept. and it's showing it blocked off or booked.  Is that possible or are they doing renovations?



What website were you looking at?  The owner's website still has a lot of availability for that timeframe.  

If you were at Bonnetcreek . com that is a privately owned website an owner maintains and the availability there is what the owner has booked and available for rent.  

If you were to rent directly from an owner there is still a lot to choose from for that time period; however, this far out you most likely will not get as good of a deal.


----------



## Brian Noble

> In hindsight, don't you think they should of made that parking garage underground?


Only if your car can double as a submarine---the water table in central Florida is *very* close to ground level---that's why Magic Kingdom is built on the "second floor"---the utliidors are at ground level, because building it underground would mean they would be permanently flooded. 



> I went to their website to check out availability in late August/early Sept. and it's showing it blocked off or booked. Is that possible or are they doing renovations?


Wyndham Bonnet Creek is entirely a timeshare property---rentals are available only if owners do not book their time, or owners turn over their time to the company to rent out for them.  It will be much easier to book directly from an owner.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

ols386 said:


> I just booked our reservation for February, today.  They told me that we could cancel up to 72 hours in advance, and still get a full refund.  Anything after 72 hours, then we forfeit the entire amount.
> 
> I called the BCR direct and made the reservation, so maybe it depends on who you book your reservation with.
> 
> I really enjoyed looking at your photos.  It looks like a great place!!



Did you call the number on the map posted on here? I may call them to see what the rate with them is.


----------



## vettechick99

ols386 said:


> I just booked our reservation for February, today.  They told me that we could cancel up to 72 hours in advance, and still get a full refund.  Anything after 72 hours, then we forfeit the entire amount.
> 
> I called the BCR direct and made the reservation, so maybe it depends on who you book your reservation with.
> 
> I really enjoyed looking at your photos.  It looks like a great place!!



I'm sure if you book through them directly there is greater leeway in the cancelation of a trip. But you will get a better rate going through an owner. It's a trade-off really. 



HeatherC said:


> Would anyone know where I could get a copy of the menu/prices for the new pool bar...Escudo's?



If you can wait til April, I can tell you then! I can tell you now though the other pool bar had very limited foods. They had a cooler with some items like sandwiches, but also hot pizza you could call and order or wait there for. I hope Escuado's has a wider variety.


----------



## Disneycrazymom

Thanks so much for the pictures and information.  I am interested in trying this resort out this summer.  We have always been onsite (2 value rooms/ Swan Dolphin)   This year DS would like to ask his girlfriend to join us and I think the extra room (and privacy) would be a good idea!  I am a little nervous about renting from an owner.  What is the risk involved?  Can they take the check and then not book the room?


----------



## katallo

If you are interested in renting.  I highly recommend Ken Price.  http://www.vacationupgrades.com

He is great to work with.


----------



## blessedby3

katallo said:


> If you are interested in renting.  I highly recommend Ken Price.  http://www.vacationupgrades.com
> 
> He is great to work with.




Does he rent the 3 and 4 br also?  When I look under pricing it just lists 1 and 2 br.  We would need 2 br unless we have family that comes along too....

What about his cancellation policy?  I didnt see anything about it on his site.  I am probably missing things, though.  Thanks


----------



## Janet Hill

Disneycrazymom said:


> I am a little nervous about renting from an owner.  What is the risk involved?  Can they take the check and then not book the room?



There is risk involved.  The owner has the power to change the name the reservation is under at anytime or to even cancel the reservation.  If the owner has outstanding fees owed you can be denied your check in.

The owner runs the risk of the renter trashing the place and skipping out on the damages and he/she gets stuck with this bill.

There are a lot of owners out there who have been doing it for awhile that I'm sure you can find a trustworthy person to rent from.


----------



## katallo

blessedby3 said:


> Does he rent the 3 and 4 br also?  When I look under pricing it just lists 1 and 2 br.  We would need 2 br unless we have family that comes along too....
> 
> What about his cancellation policy?  I didnt see anything about it on his site.  I am probably missing things, though.  Thanks



I sent you a PM


----------



## blessedby3

katallo said:


> I sent you a PM





Thanks


----------



## wdwmom0f3

blessedby3 said:


> Does he rent the 3 and 4 br also?  When I look under pricing it just lists 1 and 2 br.  We would need 2 br unless we have family that comes along too....
> 
> What about his cancellation policy?  I didnt see anything about it on his site.  I am probably missing things, though.  Thanks





I would like to know the same thing. Also, does anyone know how far out you should book. I am needing a place for Dec, but I am in a fix. I want to stay here unless Disney offers free dining, (which they prob wont) because that would save me even more. I can't remember when it was offered this year but I believe it was in July or August. Do you think if I waited that long to book they would still have rooms?


----------



## katallo

I would think so, but it depends on when in December you want to go.


----------



## horseshowmom

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I would like to know the same thing. Also, does anyone know how far out you should book. I am needing a place for Dec, but I am in a fix. I want to stay here unless Disney offers free dining, (which they prob wont) because that would save me even more. I can't remember when it was offered this year but I believe it was in July or August. Do you think if I waited that long to book they would still have rooms?



When we went Christmas week last year, I booked through ebay the first of December.

We're planning on going next December too (the week leading up to Christmas). Right now, my intention is to stay at Bonnet Creek, but I probably won't start looking until the summer.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

katallo said:


> I would think so, but it depends on when in December you want to go.





I am still trying to decide, but I know it will not be the week before or after Christmas. I am looking at one of the two weeks after Thanksgiving.


----------



## blessedby3

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I would like to know the same thing. Also, does anyone know how far out you should book. I am needing a place for Dec, but I am in a fix. I want to stay here unless Disney offers free dining, (which they prob wont) because that would save me even more. I can't remember when it was offered this year but I believe it was in July or August. Do you think if I waited that long to book they would still have rooms?



There was free dining offered 9/27/09-12/17/09 according to Mousesavers historical discounts page.  It was first able to be booked 7/24 for Disney visa cardholders and 7/27 for the general public.  That is kind of what I was wondering about too.  Free dining may sway me back to property.  The end of July is way too late for me to be booking something comfortably for Thanksgiving week.  I like to have things set way ahead of time

What to do..What to do!!!


----------



## saucymb

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I would like to know the same thing. Also, does anyone know how far out you should book. I am needing a place for Dec, but I am in a fix. I want to stay here unless Disney offers free dining, (which they prob wont) because that would save me even more. I can't remember when it was offered this year but I believe it was in July or August. Do you think if I waited that long to book they would still have rooms?



He does book 3 bedrooms...in two weeks we're going to stay in one that we are renting through him.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Subbing for current info for future use.  Thanks for the info guys  !


----------



## wdwmom0f3

blessedby3 said:


> There was free dining offered 9/27/09-12/17/09 according to Mousesavers historical discounts page.  It was first able to be booked 7/24 for Disney visa cardholders and 7/27 for the general public.  That is kind of what I was wondering about too.  Free dining may sway me back to property.  The end of July is way too late for me to be booking something comfortably for Thanksgiving week.  I like to have things set way ahead of time
> 
> What to do..What to do!!!



Thank you so much for posting those dates. We went in Sept with free dining and I remember having it booked for a while and then they added Oct - Dec. We just kept our trip for Sept. I do have a Disney Visa, for this reason only and I am hoping that they offer it again for Dec. I have been talking to DH about all of this tonight and I think that I am going to go ahead and book it with Disney and wait & see what happens. If they do not offer free dining, DH wants to stay at BC. He thinks that it would be better all around, but he is cheap too and if I can save with free dining, we will have to go that way. 

So, what are you doing? Are you booking BC first? I am nervous because the chance of them offering free dining for next Dec are slim. I think that they will offer it for Sept again though.


----------



## jkjjhuddle

We will be arriving at BC on Saturday.  So excited.  We know we have building 5 (8th floot) Fireworks view.  I hope that is where we want to be.  Either way we will just be excited to be in Disney!  now if I can figure out what to pack I will be golden.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

jkjjhuddle said:


> We will be arriving at BC on Saturday.  So excited.  We know we have building 5 (8th floot) Fireworks view.  I hope that is where we want to be.  Either way we will just be excited to be in Disney!  now if I can figure out what to pack I will be golden.



I hope that you have a great time.  Who did you book through for your trip?


----------



## vettechick99

jkjjhuddle said:


> We will be arriving at BC on Saturday.  So excited.  We know we have building 5 (8th floot) Fireworks view.  I hope that is where we want to be.  Either way we will just be excited to be in Disney!  now if I can figure out what to pack I will be golden.



Have a great time and take lots of pics for us!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

DH is really wanting to stay here so I emailed them at vacationupgrade two days ago but I have not heard back from them yet. How long does it normally take?


----------



## vettechick99

You may want to send him another email...usually he is Johnny on the spot, but may be backlogged.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

vettechick99 said:


> You may want to send him another email...usually he is Johnny on the spot, but may be backlogged.



I just missed his phone call when I ran to pick up my dog from being groomed.  He just sent an email so I got the information. He seems really nice. He said that I should be ok to wait until June to book it but I think I may just go ahead and do it soon to make sure. If I need to cancel for some reason it's only 129.00 so that's not bad. I'm really getting excited about it. Thank you so much for starting this thread!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I agree with Brian Noble- it's cheaper to book off season from an owner.  We purchased because as both my DH and I being teachers we can only travel during the prime time thereby paying the rack rate of the rooms all of the time.  We need to book way in advance b/c we can never do anything last minute.   My godfather got involved with BC 5 years ago and purchased from the developer.  He paid close to $50,000. Cdn. for around 350,000 points. For the past few years we have been tracking the price on ebay and b/c of the economy it went down considerable last year. We purchased on ebay last spring for 346,000 for $2,300 plus closing costs.  We were not going to purchase for another year or so, but in the past couple of months there has been more rallying at the end of ebay sales which is starting to drive up the prices again.  (the economy is strengthening??)  So... we canceled our upcoming trip and for $910 we bought 154,000 points which brings us up to an even 500,000 points.  Cost per night works out to $109 for a 1 bedroom and if we go with somebody else for a 2 bedroom it works out to be about $179.00 per night- or $89 per couple.  Now, people like Ken Price probably bought some points directly from the resort and gets extra perks (less points) but for us we are are happy to pay less on our overall fee.  I have worked it through and I do not think that we can travel any cheaper during prime time/red season unless we do it this way.  Or... we bid on rooms and don't know where we'll be- but when I take a vacation, I want someplace nice.  Bonnet Creek works for us!  With our points this summer we are planning to go to Williamsberg Virginia, and then possibly (if I can convince DH) to drive down to do the free dining afterwards.  We would stay at Bonnet Creek, but will be back next Christmas to stay there.  But we'll just have to wait and see.  But whatever you do- DON'T BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER!!!!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I'll try and post pics soon!!  If I can figure out how to do it!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Can someone tell me where on Disney property Bonnet Creek is located? I have it in my head that it is behind DTD. Is this right?


----------



## TotoToo

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Can someone tell me where on Disney property Bonnet Creek is located? I have it in my head that it is behind DTD. Is this right?



It's beyond DTD - actually "behind" Epcot/MGM (OK, I know they renamed it but its still MGM to me!)


----------



## Brian Noble

> but in the past couple of months there has been more rallying at the end of ebay sales which is starting to drive up the prices again. (the economy is strengthening??)


This is possibly just seasonal variation---there is a glut of inventory in the fourth quarter from people who get yet another annual timeshare MF bill and decide to sell and it's usually cleared up by the end of the year.  Folks also start thinking about summer vacation planning in the first quarter, and as they do, more buyers come to the market.


----------



## connie1042

How do you rent at Bonnet Creek. My friend needs a two bedroom in Oct. I have no idea and no information, so tell me all the things I need to know.


----------



## garmich

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Can someone tell me where on Disney property Bonnet Creek is located? I have it in my head that it is behind DTD. Is this right?



BC is located adjacent to Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort (east of CBR).  The entrance to BC is off of Buena Vista Drive at the traffic light just west of the Epcot Center Road overpass.

Go to Google Maps and do a search:  http://maps.google.com/
In the search box, type-in: "Wyndham Bonnet Creek"
The map will be zoomed-in on the BC resort.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

connie1042 said:


> How do you rent at Bonnet Creek. My friend needs a two bedroom in Oct. I have no idea and no information, so tell me all the things I need to know.





I went to vacationupgrades.com and went under contact us. I sent an email to them and then they contacted me.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

garmich said:


> BC is located adjacent to Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort (east of CBR).  The entrance to BC is off of Buena Vista Drive at the traffic light just west of the Epcot Center Road overpass.
> 
> Go to Google Maps and do a search:  http://maps.google.com/
> In the search box, type-in: "Wyndham Bonnet Creek"
> The map will be zoomed-in on the BC resort.



Thank you!!


----------



## HeatherC

Started another thread in case no one on this one knew.

Wondering if anyone knows what a 3 bedroom costs booking 60 days out with Ken Price and Vacation Upgrades?
It's not on the website as far as I can tell...only a 1 and 2bdrm.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Otootles

Great Thread!  We will be going in 2 weeks and would like to know what cookware is supplied?  We have some ADR's, but we are taking some  pre-prepared meals(thank you Dream Dinners) that require some baking pans etc.  Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## vettechick99

Otootles said:


> Great Thread!  We will be going in 2 weeks and would like to know what cookware is supplied?  We have some ADR's, but we are taking some  pre-prepared meals(thank you Dream Dinners) that require some baking pans etc.  Thanks in advance for the info



Just about everything you need. But it can be limited. Like one saucer, one large boiling pot, etc. I never did any baking, so maybe someone can chime in on bake pans. 

They have nice silverware and utensils for cooking, and lots of cups and plates.


----------



## HeatherC

I agree with vettechick.  They have stuff, but it is limited and what they do have is not the best quality.  In other words, the frying pan is definitely not non-stick.  

I guess I'd say the kitchen supplies are pretty standard compared to other places we've rented at in the past. 

Have an awesome time!  We'll be there in a few weeks too!


----------



## saucymb

We'll be arriving at Bonnet Creek on Friday. It's myself, my husband, our two boys Jonah (3) and Abel (2). Sunday my mother and my husbands parents will be joining us in our 3 bedroom condo.

Questions for those of you who have stayed there:

We requested an Epcot View in Building 5 (after reading about such things here and another board). Does that sound good? Or should I call this week and make a different request? My oldest son, my husband, and my mother in law are hearing impaired, and since they miss out on so much in life as it is, I thought it would be a nice extra to be able to see the fireworks from a distance.

What do I need to bring in terms of kitchen stuff...dishwashing liquid, dishwasher detergent, paper towels, sponge, etc. Also things like laundry detergent, extra toilet paper, etc. Do we supply our own or do they supply those things? I realize there's no housekeeping to restock daily, so I assume we just call down when we run out of something...

Pack-n-Plays - I've already verified that they do have them there, but should we take our own? Sometimes hotels run out, and our two year old really likes the security of his crib or pack-n-play; I doubt he would sleep well without it. 

TIA.


----------



## vettechick99

saucymb said:


> We'll be arriving at Bonnet Creek on Friday. It's myself, my husband, our two boys Jonah (3) and Abel (2). Sunday my mother and my husbands parents will be joining us in our 3 bedroom condo.
> 
> Questions for those of you who have stayed there:
> 
> We requested an Epcot View in Building 5 (after reading about such things here and another board). Does that sound good? Or should I call this week and make a different request? My oldest son, my husband, and my mother in law are hearing impaired, and since they miss out on so much in life as it is, I thought it would be a nice extra to be able to see the fireworks from a distance.
> 
> What do I need to bring in terms of kitchen stuff...dishwashing liquid, dishwasher detergent, paper towels, sponge, etc. Also things like laundry detergent, extra toilet paper, etc. Do we supply our own or do they supply those things? I realize there's no housekeeping to restock daily, so I assume we just call down when we run out of something...
> 
> Pack-n-Plays - I've already verified that they do have them there, but should we take our own? Sometimes hotels run out, and our two year old really likes the security of his crib or pack-n-play; I doubt he would sleep well without it.
> 
> TIA.



I think that view sounds nice. And you'll be next to the new pool and bar, which is even nicer! You should be able to see and hear the fireworks and maybe even feel them a little. 

The unit is stocked with minimal amounts of all the off-brand stuff you mentioned. But if you plan on doing any decent amount of cleaning, I would bring my own stuff. And I don't remember sponges - we used the rags they provided. So bring a sponge. 

I believe they do have PnPs but we brought our own, so can't help too much. DD loves her PnP so if you can throw it in the car, do so. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## awhitey

I am considering staying at Bonnet Creek for our next Disney vaca.  One thing that is important to us is a comfortable bed....any comments on how the beds are?


----------



## Dr. J.

We tried for building 5 for January 29th and they said it was being refurbed.  We were told no availability for a 3 bedroom in building four and are in building two with fireworks view.  Is that an older building?


----------



## Dr. J.

Is it true they offer bath and bodyworks toiletries?


----------



## Brian Noble

My wife thought the beds were pretty comfy---and she's got a bit of a bad back.


----------



## Cdn Gal

I have a bad back and I was worried- but they were wonderful- no problems at all.  As for bath/body they supply you with the basics the first day, but after that you're on your own!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

HeatherC said:


> Started another thread in case no one on this one knew.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows what a 3 bedroom costs booking 60 days out with Ken Price and Vacation Upgrades?
> It's not on the website as far as I can tell...only a 1 and 2bdrm.
> 
> Thanks so much!



As I recall, a 3 bed unit is closer is price to a 4 bed unit.  I believe it was around $180 when I was quoted a price.  A 3 bed only has the 2 baths, though, whereas with the 4 bed you get 4 baths.


----------



## jlfire

This thread is great!  Thanks to all of the great reviews, we just booked a 2 bdrm at Bonnet Creek in March.  This will be our first time staying off property(Me, DH, DD5, DS3, DD1) and we will have a car.  I some ADRs, but we may want to grab a quick meal once in awhile offsite.  What are the closest places to eat (fast food or chains are fine) I don't want to do much cooking so anything that we could go out and bring back would be great too.  
Is there any construction going on there currently, and if so, which buildings is it closest to?
Also Which building is closest to the kids pool?


----------



## saucymb

We just returned last night from Bonnet Creek. We were in a 3 bedroom unit for 8 nights. There were 5 adults and 2 preschoolers. It was FANTASTIC!!! I have been a Disney Resort snob for years and years, but we decided we are officially making the switch to Bonnet Creek.

The price was the first attraction...$150 per night for a 3 bedroom. Unbeatable for this level of service in such a nice hotel. That's what we paid for ONE room at Port Orleans 3 years ago. 

I could not believe how big the unit was. The Kitchen, dining room, and living room were so nice to have, especially when little ones were sleeping. The 3 bedrooms were good-sized, with a really nice master bathroom.

We didn't use their transportation, we had our own car and drove in every day, but it was just as well because as those of you with kids and strollers and gear know, loading and unloading that stuff into a bus can be a pain. Usng our van was easier and faster anyway. The longest it ever took us from room to park entrance was 35 minutes, and that was to the Magic Kingdom. The shortest was 11 minutes, to the Studios.

We didn't use the pool or other facilities, as we spent all day at the parks. 

There was an aggressive sales pitch when we checked in, but once I informed the salesperson that we were not going to be buying, nor would we be attending any sort of presentation, she let it go. We had the phone off the hook except for when we were online, and we did get at least 2 calls a day but we ignored them.

We had planned to wait 3-4 years to return, but our boys are 2 and 3 years old, and I just can't wait that long. So we'll probably return next year. I figure we should do it while they like it, as I know when they get to be teenagers they will most likely hate it!


----------



## Sammy

I would really love to hear from anyone who has used the BC transportation.  We'll have 4 older teens with us, and I thought they might use the transportation to/from the parks when they don't want to stay with us old fogies for the day!  I'm just concerned that mabe it doesn't run frequently, or is really inconvenient.  Any experiences?


----------



## saucymb

The bus schedule we were given showed departures to all four parks every half hour from about 8:15am - noonish. And returns every hour from around 3pm - 5pm, and every half hour after that until park closing.


----------



## newtodis

Thanks for a great thread!  I've heard of this place before and am always leary of trying new places.  With all these reviews and pictures, I'm kind of excited at the possibility of trying something new.  We've stayed at Cypress Pointe before and love the amount of space there and love the location.  We've driven past BC many times and have heard about it on the DIS so I'm going to track down some more info as well but in the mean time  a few questions - 

We're planning a trip in December (1-7) with another family as a surprise.  Should I book now or wait?  

When you make a request (for a view specifically), is it often granted?  

What's the best request for a fireworks view?

What's the overall cleanliness of the room upon check in?  I'm kind of a neat freak and find myself cleaning the room before I'll bring the suitcases and stuff in.  Is that the case here?

Anyone have more pictures to share?

Any parking fees?

Thanks!!


----------



## forthe4

Saucymb,
Could you please comment on your view?  We are heading down in a week and I want to call and request as you did (building 5, epcot fireworks, etc).  Can you offer any other information on the building 5 pool, etc?  Also, did they have pack and plays?  Did they charge?  Thanks!


----------



## saucymb

forthe4 said:


> Saucymb,
> Could you please comment on your view?  We are heading down in a week and I want to call and request as you did (building 5, epcot fireworks, etc).  Can you offer any other information on the building 5 pool, etc?  Also, did they have pack and plays?  Did they charge?  Thanks!



We were in building 5, room 1288. 12th floor. Epcot view, but it was off to the left side. You had to stand on the far left of the balcony to see it, but it was nice. You could also see Epcot from 2 of the 3 bedrooms. We could also see Downtown Disney, and in the very far off distance, the magic Kingdom.

We called 2 weeks ahead and requested building 5, fireworks view.

Pack n play: they had it, and delivered it to our room. We requested it on check-in, but we had to call down for it later that night. They may have tried to deliver when we were out at the parks, I'm not sure, but once we called, it was there within 10 minutes. They provide a regular size flat sheet, so bring your own PnP fitted sheets from home. no charge.


----------



## indydisneymom

Thanks for all the awesome info and photos about Bonnet Creek.  My family is planning to go to WDW 10/16-10/23/10.  With 3 children 8yrs and under this seems like an awesome option. We were considering POR or 2 value rooms but this is swaying me.  I just need to see if this is a better value since we would need to rent a car and include parking.  I was also hoping Free Dining might be available for our stay but I mayb just forget about that.  Any ideas on how early we should look to lock in something at Bonnet Creek for our October 2010 timeframe?


----------



## vettechick99

Here are some pictures, courtesy of MsCoz2000. She stayed last October in a 2 BR Unit in the "newest" tower. 6 I think?

2nd Bathroom Vanity:





2nd Bathroom Tub/Shower & Toilet:





Washer & Dryer in Hallway:





2nd Bedroom 2 Queen Beds:





TV & Dresser in 2nd Bedroom:





Closet in 2nd Bedroom:





Additional View of 2nd Bedroom:





Dining Room Table:





Living Room:





TV in Living Room (Inside the Cabinet is also a stereo):





Master Bedroom w/ King Bed:





Master Bedroom TV& Dresser:





Closet in Master Bedroom:





Safe in Master Bedroom:





Jacuzzi Tub in Master Bathroom:





1st Vanity in Master Bathroom:





2nd Vanity & Toilet in Maser Bathroom:





Shower in Master Bathroom:


----------



## vettechick99

Kitchen Area:





Kitchen:





This is what is supplied in the kitchen:











































































Chairs on the Balcony:










View from our Balcony of the Lazy River:





View from our Balcony of the other Tower's:


----------



## vettechick99

MsCoz2000 said, "Ok everyone, here are some more pictures.... (just to explain... I take soooo many pictures when we stay places for this exact reason.  So many times I look into where to stay and I can't find pictures of what the place looks like and then am disappointed when we do stay there.  So I do this to try and help people make the right decision!)

Enjoy!"

Walking Around the Property:










One of the other Tower's Pool:





Kiddie Play Area:





Volleyball Area:





Mini Golf Area:










PLayground:





Water slide:










A sign along the walkway:





Some Chairs by the Pool:





The Most Recent Pool:





More Picts of the Lazy River:






























Fresh Water Springs (you can't use them, just there for atmosphere):


----------



## Cdn Gal

OK-Hopefully this will work!  I have never submitted pics before so...UGH!!! It's not working- why won't it just let me copy and paste??  Any suggestions/help would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Trying again!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Yeah!! It worked!!![/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## Cdn Gal

Walkway towards Main Building


----------



## Cdn Gal

Sexy Hubbie


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## vettechick99

newtodis said:


> Thanks for a great thread!  I've heard of this place before and am always leary of trying new places.  With all these reviews and pictures, I'm kind of excited at the possibility of trying something new.  We've stayed at Cypress Pointe before and love the amount of space there and love the location.  We've driven past BC many times and have heard about it on the DIS so I'm going to track down some more info as well but in the mean time  a few questions -
> 
> We're planning a trip in December (1-7) with another family as a surprise.  Should I book now or wait?
> 
> When you make a request (for a view specifically), is it often granted?
> 
> What's the best request for a fireworks view?
> 
> What's the overall cleanliness of the room upon check in?  I'm kind of a neat freak and find myself cleaning the room before I'll bring the suitcases and stuff in.  Is that the case here?
> 
> Anyone have more pictures to share?
> 
> Any parking fees?
> 
> Thanks!!



newtodis, if you want to go through Ken Price, I would go ahead and email him and see what he has to say. I've always been able to book within a few months of my trip. This last time we booked 5 months out. If he can get me a better rate, he will reduce my price. So I can't see why he wouldn't give you a quote now. 

The only time I requested a view, it was granted. But I guess it depends on the request. If you want fireworks/lake, there are fewer rooms. If you want fireworks and parking lot is ok, then your options are more. If you want a lake view, there are tons and tons of rooms that will fit the bill. We are going to request another lakeview in probably bldg 2 (again). I like that the sun isn't setting on us every afternoon. 

The condos have always been super clean. Never felt icky with any of my stays. 

No parking fees. Except when you park at the WDW parks. 



indydisneymom said:


> Thanks for all the awesome info and photos about Bonnet Creek.  My family is planning to go to WDW 10/16-10/23/10.  With 3 children 8yrs and under this seems like an awesome option. We were considering POR or 2 value rooms but this is swaying me.  I just need to see if this is a better value since we would need to rent a car and include parking.  I was also hoping Free Dining might be available for our stay but I mayb just forget about that.  Any ideas on how early we should look to lock in something at Bonnet Creek for our October 2010 timeframe?



indy, I would go ahead and contact Ken Price or whomever you want to work with. It's still 8 months out, but I like having a place booked and the option to cancel later.

You won't be disappointed with BC. Like I said earlier, I have stayed in some amazing WDW resort rooms. Nothing tops a view of Cinderella Castle from your suite at the GF, but now that I'm a mom and need the extra space, I'm willing to forego some of the property perks. It's a perfect place to be. The resort is clean, well-managed, attractive, the pools are fun, and so close to the mouse it's almost a crime. Literally I think it's Orlando's best kept secret.

(you can see I'm a huge BC fan and no I'm not affiliated with Ken Price, I just have had good experiences with him.)


----------



## vettechick99

Great pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Me @ Bonnet Creek!


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

I don't have any pics of the room b/c we just took video when we were there.  These pics were from last March 09.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Vettychick 99- have you and your DH thought about becoming owners at BC?? (used ownerships of course!)


----------



## forthe4

Leaving in 9 days and those pictures sure got the kids all sorts of excited!  I am going to call tomorrow to request the ol' Epcot/fireworks view!


----------



## vettechick99

Cdn Gal said:


> Vettychick 99- have you and your DH thought about becoming owners at BC?? (used ownerships of course!)



I have! I don't know if it's cost-effective for us. Right now we are paying jsut $120/night for a 2-bedroom and no yearly fees. We have always been able to get a reservation since we can't travel during high peak times like Easter or Nov/December. What do you think about ownership?


----------



## Rcoast911

I have stayed at Bonnet Creek twice so far and am planning trip #3 for early December. I am a Wyndham timeshare owner ( my unit is at Palm Aire in Pompano Beach, FL).  I love, love, love Bonnet Creek. I have stayed in bldgs 4 in a two bedroom and bld 5 in a one bedroom. It was very  clean and roomy.  One suggestion I do have is if you do not want to attend the "meetings" with the sales staff, once you enter your unit, unplug all phones. Otherwise, they will hound you forever, very annoying...

For those who are asking about the transportation, I find it very convenient. It is just like a shuttle bus like the ones you may find at airports, so there really is not a lot of space. I don't believe you can bring strollers, so I would keep that in mind.  The trips to the Disney parks are free and you do not need to make any pre-arrangements. Shuttles for the other parks are a little less convenient, and you need to make arrangements beforehand, maybe the night before or so (and I am not sure if there is a charge for this or not. If there is, I am sure it would be minimul).  The drivers expect to get tips, they leave a can with a very large "tips" sign at the door.  

The departure times are great. They will leave for each park hourly in the mornings up to about 2 p.m. However, they stagger for the different parks. For instance, MK would be 7:00, 8:00,9:00 ... DHS would be 7:15,8:15,9:15...AK would be 7:30,8:30,9:30... get it? Sometimes they will have a two park shuttle so that even though you want to go to MK, you may ask the driver of the Epcot shuttle if they are heading there also.  

I fould that the pickup times are a little more tricky.  If you miss one, you will probably have to wait a full hour. Now that doesn't mean that you can't take a Disney bus to the next stop or even DD to catch the one there if it fits in right. I did find that the bus stop at DD is way over past and behind Disney Quest and all that, not a nice walk from the Disney bus stop or if you are at Downtown Disney for shopping.  

You really do need your transportation schedule that the desk clerk gives you at check-in, because there is no list printed at there bus stops at any of the parks.  

I did find them timely and the drivers very nice and courteous. I highly recommend the shuttles, but really and truly, if you can afford a small car, I would go that route.


----------



## deleckidesign

First stay at BC and loving it  

No pics of the outside yet as it hasn't been sunny or rain-free yet 

2 Bedroom unit:


----------



## deleckidesign

^^ This is in the Torre De Viento - i think (newest tower next to check-in) - I believe it's Building 6


----------



## lindsey

Love the pictures.  We were there last January '09 with my parents in a two bedroom unit.  My mom gave me a week in a three bedroom unit for a Christmas present.  We are going Sept 18th with my son, daughter-in-law and two grandchildren.


----------



## snappy

I am bringing my mom in early March and my brother is joining us frm NYC.  We should be very comfortable with a 2 bedroom.

I am hoping for nice weather.  We had a lot of rain last May and really appreciated the activity area since we could not use the pools much.

This is our second trip, getting our room through Ken Price.

I may try for another this May with my whole family.  I really like the area and the price for sure.  We combine a 5 day stay with a stay at Boardwalk villas.  It is a quick trip over to the Boardwalk from Bonnet Creek.


----------



## ruthgator

Who is this ken price and what's his web site or email address???  THANKS!





snappy said:


> This is our second trip, getting our room through Ken Price.
> .


----------



## snappy

http://www.vacationupgrades.com/


----------



## Sammy

Ok, you all talked me into it!!  I just confirmed our late April trip with Ken Price and we will be at Bonnet Creek for the very first time!  I just can't believe the difference in the price.  It is $1,000 less for us to stay at BC than it would have been at OKW (which I LOVE and yes, will miss).

I have a question about the all-important view.  As much as I would love an Epcot fireworks view, I'm hearing that the tower 5 (I think I have that right) view is over a parking garage?  Seeing as we are planning on actually being at some kind of fireworks most nights, I'd rather have a beautiful water or greenery view without fireworks, than a parking garage _with _fireworks. I want to have a beautiful view to drink my morning coffee by.  Based on this, and wanting to be near a nice pool, what would you suggest for location request?  

Love this thread and have gotten TONS of great information!  Thank you guys!!


----------



## saucymb

Sammy said:


> Ok, you all talked me into it!!  I just confirmed our late April trip with Ken Price and we will be at Bonnet Creek for the very first time!  I just can't believe the difference in the price.  It is $1,000 less for us to stay at BC than it would have been at OKW (which I LOVE and yes, will miss).
> 
> I have a question about the all-important view.  As much as I would love an Epcot fireworks view, I'm hearing that the tower 5 (I think I have that right) view is over a parking garage?  Seeing as we are planning on actually being at some kind of fireworks most nights, I'd rather have a beautiful water or greenery view without fireworks, than a parking garage _with _fireworks. I want to have a beautiful view to drink my morning coffee by.  Based on this, and wanting to be near a nice pool, what would you suggest for location request?
> 
> Love this thread and have gotten TONS of great information!  Thank you guys!!



We just returned from BC with a Building 5 12th floor Epcot View. The parking deck was an eyesore IF you were looking down. If you were just sitting, looking out to the distance, it wasn't too noticeable.

If you plan to be in parks while the fireworks are going on, then I would get a lake-view. But if you will be back in your room by 8 or 9pm, then the fireworks view is good. I personally think it's a reasonable trade-off.

HTH.


----------



## forthe4

We are heading down in a week and today I spoke with a nice woman (whom I plan on rewarding $$ if it works!) and requested the best possible Epcot/fireworks view as high as possible in Torra de la Luna (I confuse the #'s), which I believe is one of the newest buildings with the newer walk-in lazy river. This is our 4th stay and all of the views can be spectacular, depending on your preference.  Since we have little ones and are only doing MK 1 day we wanted the fireworks view and good pool access.  Anyway, being Wyndham owners, we can't go wrong with Bonnet Creek!
Our luggage is on its way via FedEx and we can't wait to get there!


----------



## vettechick99

snappy said:


> I am bringing my mom in early March and my brother is joining us frm NYC.  We should be very comfortable with a 2 bedroom.
> 
> I am hoping for nice weather.  We had a lot of rain last May and really appreciated the activity area since we could not use the pools much.
> 
> This is our second trip, getting our room through Ken Price.
> 
> I may try for another this May with my whole family.  I really like the area and the price for sure.  We combine a 5 day stay with a stay at Boardwalk villas.  It is a quick trip over to the Boardwalk from Bonnet Creek.



Our first stay last year was the first weekend in March for the Princess 5k. The weather was perfect! Cool in the mornings, warm in the afternoons, slight breeze and not a drop of rain. Maybe you will get as lucky!

And yes, the BW is super close to BC. After our afternoon naps we park over there are run over to Epcot for an hour or so. Then if we are lucky, we get some BW entertainment. 



lindsey said:


> Love the pictures.  We were there last January '09 with my parents in a two bedroom unit.  My mom gave me a week in a three bedroom unit for a Christmas present.  We are going Sept 18th with my son, daughter-in-law and two grandchildren.



Lucky you! Have a great time!



Sammy said:


> Ok, you all talked me into it!!  I just confirmed our late April trip with Ken Price and we will be at Bonnet Creek for the very first time!  I just can't believe the difference in the price.  It is $1,000 less for us to stay at BC than it would have been at OKW (which I LOVE and yes, will miss).
> 
> I have a question about the all-important view.  As much as I would love an Epcot fireworks view, I'm hearing that the tower 5 (I think I have that right) view is over a parking garage?  Seeing as we are planning on actually being at some kind of fireworks most nights, I'd rather have a beautiful water or greenery view without fireworks, than a parking garage _with _fireworks. I want to have a beautiful view to drink my morning coffee by.  Based on this, and wanting to be near a nice pool, what would you suggest for location request?
> 
> Love this thread and have gotten TONS of great information!  Thank you guys!!



What week are you going? We will be there April 17-24. Congrats on your decision. I think you will enjoy it!



forthe4 said:


> We are heading down in a week and today I spoke with a nice woman (whom I plan on rewarding $$ if it works!) and requested the best possible Epcot/fireworks view as high as possible in Torra de la Luna (I confuse the #'s), which I believe is one of the newest buildings with the newer walk-in lazy river. This is our 4th stay and all of the views can be spectacular, depending on your preference.  Since we have little ones and are only doing MK 1 day we wanted the fireworks view and good pool access.  Anyway, being Wyndham owners, we can't go wrong with Bonnet Creek!
> Our luggage is on its way via FedEx and we can't wait to get there!



I hope your view works out. Please post back and let us know how it all goes!


----------



## vettechick99

I wanted to post the activities schedule so everyone could see what sort of fun things they have planned daily. This is December-February's, so when someone comes across the Spring one, let us know!

Bonnet Creek Activity Guide pdf

If anyone can figure out how to make it into a jpeg so we can view it in the post, please feel free to do so!


----------



## vettechick99

Here is the Disney resort map. BC is not listed, but *it is the green space to the right of #13*, Caribbean Beach. The entrance is on property on Buena Vista Drive, the main road that goes left to right from AK to DTD.


----------



## Sammy

vettechick99 said:


> What week are you going? We will be there April 17-24. Congrats on your decision. I think you will enjoy it!



We are arriving on April 24.....leaving May 1st to head to Tampa and Busch Gardens for 2 nights before flying home on May 3rd.  Looks like we'll just miss each other!


----------



## crazy4claspooh

Is this the same as the Hilton Bonnet Creek or is this a different one?  We are looking to stay there in Sept.


----------



## deleckidesign

deleckidesign said:


> ^^ This is in the Torre De Viento - i think (newest tower next to check-in) - I believe it's Building 6



My mistake - my pics are a 2 bedroom from tower 4, Torre de Cielo


----------



## vettechick99

crazy4claspooh said:


> Is this the same as the Hilton Bonnet Creek or is this a different one?  We are looking to stay there in Sept.



I've always wondered this, but I think they are the same.


----------



## TotoToo

vettechick99 said:


> I've always wondered this, but I think they are the same.



The Hilton is a hotel - Bonnet Creek (Wyndham) is a LARGE timeshare complex. Not related except by similar name.


----------



## vettechick99

From DISr garmich:

Building #1 - Torre de la Tierra - 7 floors.
Building #2 - Torre del Viento - 9 floors.
Building #3 - Torre del Mar - 9 floors.
Building #4 - Torre del Cielo - 15 floors.
Building #5 - Torre de la Luna - 15 floors.
Building #6 - Torre del Sol - 15 floors???


----------



## mickeynut72

I know it is not what I plan on doing but is carribean beach close enough to BC that you could ride that bus if the shuttles take to long?


----------



## vettechick99

mickeynut72 said:


> I know it is not what I plan on doing but is carribean beach close enough to BC that you could ride that bus if the shuttles take to long?



As far as I know there is not a walkway...you'd have to cross a field and maybe a canal and I think there are fences up.


----------



## mickeynut72

Well, I guess we won't be doing that!!! I'm not that much into swimming a canal and jumping fences! Thanks for the reply. I am in the middle of talking my kids 18,18,14 into trying this resort. They are die hard on-site kids. I knew this would be a question! Thanks again


----------



## chrisann

which building is closest to the water slide?  We were there a few years ago and loved it but didn't spend much time at the resort and didn't even know they had more than one pool


----------



## luvdisney00

I am getting very interested in trying this resort, but the family are all diehard "onsite" people.  How easy (or hard ) is it to use your car and find parking at the parks, other resorts etc...also how much does parking cost?  I haven't stayed offsite since the 90's and the kids have never stayed offsite so we are all spoiled by the wonderful Disney transportation system.


----------



## vettechick99

chrisann said:


> which building is closest to the water slide?  We were there a few years ago and loved it but didn't spend much time at the resort and didn't even know they had more than one pool



I think there is a slide at the pool by Building 3. I hope someone in the know can chime in.



luvdisney00 said:


> I am getting very interested in trying this resort, but the family are all diehard "onsite" people.  How easy (or hard ) is it to use your car and find parking at the parks, other resorts etc...also how much does parking cost?  I haven't stayed offsite since the 90's and the kids have never stayed offsite so we are all spoiled by the wonderful Disney transportation system.



We are diehard Disney fans too. And frankly if I could afford a 1-bed for a week at WDW I would still stay there! But a 1-bed at BCV would cost me nearly $3k if I rent points. That's not even a 2-bedroom! So space and money has really come into play for us at  this point in our lives. 

Parking is so easy. I think Disney charges $12 or 14 for daily parking. Sometimes in the evening if we just want to run over to Epcot for dinner or Illuminations, we will park at BWI. Even in peak times like summer we've never taken a spot from anyone. Lots of spaces. You can also park valet at any resort and stay til whenever. Not sure how much valet is though. More than a daily parking fee I think. 

BC does have a shuttle but I hear it's not as good, so you might miss WDWs!


----------



## Sammy

Is there anything that lists the buildings and room numbers, and then which direction they face?  I'm talking about something pretty general like: Torre del Cielo, odd numbered rooms look out towards Epcot, even numbers look over the pool, etc...?

And....I know this may seem like a silly question, but....do they play any kind of music at the pool or around the resort?


----------



## vettechick99

Hmm. That's a tough one, Sammy. I'm sure we could all put our heads together and figure some of those out. Just know that if you look at this old map....






If you had a room in the left wing of Bldg 2, Epcot is straight off ahead (to the northwest in that picture). So those on the left wing of Bldg 2 get a great view of the fireworks. In fact, one of the presidential suites in that bldg is a model so they will take people up there at night on sales calls to view them.

Now east is roughly straight ahead of Bldg 1, the left wing. And west is on the other side. That's why we request lakeview of that bldg because we don't want the sun setting in our eyes in the afternoon. 

Hope that helps!

And yes, I do remember music one afternoon at the main pool. Can't remember the other days...


----------



## Baltica

Does anyone know if this resort has any kind of babysitting service if my wife and I wanted to head out for a dinner w/o the kids? Or would we be looking at some kind of outside service?


----------



## vettechick99

Baltica said:


> Does anyone know if this resort has any kind of babysitting service if my wife and I wanted to head out for a dinner w/o the kids? Or would we be looking at some kind of outside service?



I have asked about this and no they don't. But if you ask them too, maybe they will start something so we don't have to get a sitter.


----------



## Disneyglobegirl

Thanks so much for all the info on this thread Vettechick We will definately be planning a stay here for our next trip.  We absolutely love staying onsite but with a 15 year old boy and 13 year old girl we definately need the space plus I love the fact that hubby and I can get a little privacy of our own. The 2 bedroom condos look very nice and the location is great! We will be booking through Ken Price when we plan our next trip.


----------



## vettechick99

Disneyglobegirl said:


> Thanks so much for all the info on this thread Vettechick We will definately be planning a stay here for our next trip.  We absolutely love staying onsite but with a 15 year old boy and 13 year old girl we definately need the space plus I love the fact that hubby and I can get a little privacy of our own. The 2 bedroom condos look very nice and the location is great! We will be booking through Ken Price when we plan our next trip.



 yay!!


----------



## forthe4

We are here!!!!  Just settled the 4 in for bed after watching the fireworks from the balcony!  We are on the 11th floor of Torra de la Luna and can see the Epcot Ball clear as day!  Weather is colder than we would have hoped for, but there is no snow!  Tomorrow we plan to explore the resort to see all that has been added since we were here exactly 2 years ago!


----------



## Sammy

forthe4 said:


> We are here!!!!  Just settled the 4 in for bed after watching the fireworks from the balcony!  We are on the 11th floor of Torra de la Luna and can see the Epcot Ball clear as day!  Weather is colder than we would have hoped for, but there is no snow!  Tomorrow we plan to explore the resort to see all that has been added since we were here exactly 2 years ago!



Sounds wonderful!  I can't wait to see photos of your view....have a great time!


----------



## Sammy

I don't think I saw this information in the thread (but I may have missed it..)  Is there wireless internet in the units??


----------



## daisylove

Hi Allison
You have me leaning towards BC for this summer. When you made your reservations is it all up front or deposit? is there a parking fee at the resort like at the swan? This could be perfect for our august trip.
Hope all is well!!


----------



## TotoToo

daisylove said:


> Hi Allison
> You have me leaning towards BC for this summer. When you made your reservations is it all up front or deposit? is there a parking fee at the resort like at the swan? This could be perfect for our august trip.
> Hope all is well!!



No resort parking fees.  Deposits, if any, would be determined by who you dealt with to reserve your use.


----------



## vettechick99

forthe4 said:
			
		

> We are here!!!! Just settled the 4 in for bed after watching the fireworks from the balcony! We are on the 11th floor of Torra de la Luna and can see the Epcot Ball clear as day! Weather is colder than we would have hoped for, but there is no snow! Tomorrow we plan to explore the resort to see all that has been added since we were here exactly 2 years ago!



How exciting! I would love a live report...so we can live vicariously through you. Our last little bit of snow is melting and it's 60 degrees here. Giving me a Spring Fever. Indulge us!! 



Sammy said:


> I don't think I saw this information in the thread (but I may have missed it..)  Is there wireless internet in the units??



I don't believe wireless, but you will get free Internet. I put my laptop on the kitchen bar and the plug-in is right at the telephone. Some people on the boards have reported buying routers for their trips. Not sure if that's something you'd be interested in. 



daisylove said:


> Hi Allison
> You have me leaning towards BC for this summer. When you made your reservations is it all up front or deposit? is there a parking fee at the resort like at the swan? This could be perfect for our august trip.
> Hope all is well!!



Yay, that's great! When going through Ken he asked for a deposit and the rest is due a little before the trip. Most or all is refundable if you have to cancel. 

Yup, no parking fees. Thank goodness. The S/D fee is just outrageous! Anyway, parking is great. You park right next to your building.


----------



## K1226M

This is a great post.  I was wondering if anyone did not rent a car while staying here.  Is there a shuttle to Disney and how does it run?  We would love to stay here seems like its a great place with kids.  But don't want the extra cost of a car if we are only going to be using it to get to and from the parks.


----------



## suebedo

I'm loving this thread.  We are planning a trip this summer for 5 nights and are booked at the CBR using the summer discount that just came out. I think with tax and all we are paying $149.00/night.  For just a few bucks more we could stay in a 1 BR at BC.  I am so tempted to make the switch.

We have stayed at the Poly and CR MK view.  We love the monorail resorts but we are going for budget this time because we have 2 trips planned in 2010.  

We will have a car (We are driving down to FL after a week long stay in the OBX with friends.  We are buying APs because we are also going to the WL for a week in December.  So, we will have no park parking fees with the AP. I love that we could have a kitchen and save some money in food.  We will probably have a bunch of food left over from our first week at the OBX.   

hmmm, I am going to have to think about this one. 
Question:  Our dates are 8/8 thru 8/13.  What do you think the chances of us booking 60 days out for the $100/nt price are?


----------



## vettechick99

K1226M said:


> This is a great post.  I was wondering if anyone did not rent a car while staying here.  Is there a shuttle to Disney and how does it run?  We would love to stay here seems like its a great place with kids.  But don't want the extra cost of a car if we are only going to be using it to get to and from the parks.



I have never used their shuttles. I do know they are not as regular as Disney's. I guess you need to decide if it's worth the savings to be on their schedule. Also, how will you be able to get food for your kitchen? That was a savings for us, so something to think about. There are definite pros and cons to having a car. 



suebedo said:


> I'm loving this thread.  We are planning a trip this summer for 5 nights and are booked at the CBR using the summer discount that just came out. I think with tax and all we are paying $149.00/night.  For just a few bucks more we could stay in a 1 BR at BC.  I am so tempted to make the switch.
> 
> We have stayed at the Poly and CR MK view.  We love the monorail resorts but we are going for budget this time because we have 2 trips planned in 2010.
> 
> We will have a car (We are driving down to FL after a week long stay in the OBX with friends.  We are buying APs because we are also going to the WL for a week in December.  So, we will have no park parking fees with the AP. I love that we could have a kitchen and save some money in food.  We will probably have a bunch of food left over from our first week at the OBX.
> 
> hmmm, I am going to have to think about this one.
> Question:  Our dates are 8/8 thru 8/13.  What do you think the chances of us booking 60 days out for the $100/nt price are?



I would think it would be fairly easy getting a reservation. I don't know at which price though. I _think_ we paid $120/night for our July stay last year and we booked about 6 weeks out. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I would be surprised if you could get a 1 bedroom for $100. during Prime Season.  We just booked for Aug 15th-21st for a 1 bedroom deluxe.  On the Wyndham board there seems to be plenty of space, but it is still Prime Time and I remember last year it filling up surprisingly quick.  I could see you pay $120 a night which would make sense.  For us, I have to have everything booked well in advance so I know what we are doing.  Before Bonnet Creek we are doing Williamsburg VA, South Carolina & Daytona Beach.  Our vacation just seemed to be growing and growing!  We were at first only going to go away for 1 week, but now it is up to 3 weeks!  Ugh!  But I figure b/c of the timeshare we are saving so much $$ by making our meals.  But in Orlando, we plan on splurging by eating out!


----------



## HicksWDW

We're heading to BC in June.  This will be our 2nd visit.  We really loved it last time & are looking forward to it again.  We stayed on WDW property last time.  It was nice staying on site but was really disappointed on how small the rooms were.  I guess what I want to know is what are the differences at BC since we were there 2 years ago. 

Does anyone want to share their trip plan that involves staying at BC?


----------



## suebedo

Cdn Gal said:


> I would be surprised if you could get a 1 bedroom for $100. during Prime Season.  We just booked for Aug 15th-21st for a 1 bedroom deluxe.  On the Wyndham board there seems to be plenty of space, but it is still Prime Time and I remember last year it filling up surprisingly quick.  I could see you pay $120 a night which would make sense.  For us, I have to have everything booked well in advance so I know what we are doing.  Before Bonnet Creek we are doing Williamsburg VA, South Carolina & Daytona Beach.  Our vacation just seemed to be growing and growing!  We were at first only going to go away for 1 week, but now it is up to 3 weeks!  Ugh!  But I figure b/c of the timeshare we are saving so much $$ by making our meals.  But in Orlando, we plan on splurging by eating out!



Ken at vacation upgrades offers $100/nt all year round for a 1 bedroom if booking within 60 days of arrival.  I was just wondering how quickly the reservations get booked up during the month of August.  It sounds like we may not get lucky with that.


----------



## vettechick99

Sue go ahead and email him now! Like I said, we were able to get a July week just 6 weeks in advance.


----------



## Sammy

I have a question that hopefully someone can answer:  We are staying at BC this coming April, and if we love BC as much as I think we will, I'll probably be staying again in the future.  Where this is a timeshare resort, if I book through an owner, can I only do Sat-to-Sat or Sun-to-Sun? Is there a minimum night length of stay?


----------



## vettechick99

They do both Sat-Sat and Sun-Sun. If you want a week, you may have to be flexible. We had to go Sun-Sun last year, but snagged a Sat-Sat for April.

I have gone for a long weekend. So yes, you can go for more or less than 7 nights.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Hi 
I have read thru most of the thread- THANKS!!!
I have 2 questions.
What is the cancellation policy?
How far to Universal do you think?

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Brian Noble

During Prime season (roughly: mid-Feb through mid-April, summer, Christmas) you must book a stay that is a combination of 3, 4, or 7 night stays, and each component must start or end on a valid check-in day (Friday, Saturday, Sunday).  This requirement is waived once you are within 90 days of check-in, subject to availability.  This usually isn't a problem for Bonnet Creek, because it has so many rooms, but it can be for holiday weeks (P-week, Easter, July 4th, Christmas.)

So, for example, I wanted a 5-night stay in late February this year, and had to wait until late November '09 to book it.  But, it was there, though I ended up taking an exchange at Vacation Village @ Pkwy for less, and saved the rest of my 2010 points for a big trip we are taking in 2011.



> What is the cancellation policy?
> How far to Universal do you think?


The cancellation policy will differ by owner.  When I rent out my time (very rare---I usually use it) it's completely non-refundable, others might be more flexible.

As to Universal---looks like about 15-20 minutes, without traffic.


----------



## vettechick99

HicksWDW said:


> We're heading to BC in June.  This will be our 2nd visit.  We really loved it last time & are looking forward to it again.  We stayed on WDW property last time.  It was nice staying on site but was really disappointed on how small the rooms were.  I guess what I want to know is what are the differences at BC since we were there 2 years ago.
> 
> Does anyone want to share their trip plan that involves staying at BC?



The rooms are so small! You are right about that. Since you first went they have added several buildings and pools. It even changed from March 09 to July 09. I can only imagine now!

As for trip plan, do you mean schedule? I have planned our trip around the EHMs (avoiding them since we can't go) and what touringplans.com says about parks to hit/avoid. So what I have so far is:

Sat 4/17 - Arrival day. No park probably. 
Sun 4/18 - MGM or Epcot
Mon 4/19 - MK
Tues 4/20 - AK
Wed 4/21 - Epcot
Thurs 4/22 - open
Fri 4/23 - MK
Sat 4/24 - Leave. Cry.

My schedule is very flexible. We may do a water park. We may stay at the resort one day. We certainly won't be stomping the parks - just not our style or easy with a toddler. 

This will be our first time ever going without park hoppers. Ever!! I'm not sure how it will go because we love ending our day at Epcot, no matter where we started. When we went in Nov 08 we watched Illuminations 4 times. 

We plan to drive to each of the parks. Gonna get pricey, but I'm not sure I want to rely on the shuttle. We may try it for MK because I hate parking at TTC. 

What have you thought about, Hicks?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Wow!!  $100 a night is amazing!  That's a great deal!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I don't know what we're doing right now yet for August.  I haven't figured that out yet- probably after this week.  I have to finish up 2 more courses and then I am done teaching until July!  YEAH for me!!! But, I will post our days once I have figured out everything


----------



## HicksWDW

So what I have so far is:

Sat 4/17 - Arrival day. No park probably. 
Sun 4/18 - MGM or Epcot
Mon 4/19 - MK
Tues 4/20 - AK
Wed 4/21 - Epcot
Thurs 4/22 - open
Fri 4/23 - MK
Sat 4/24 - Leave. Cry.


What have you thought about, Hicks?[/QUOTE]

Your schedule sounds great.  But any schedule at WDW is great!  This is our plan as of now:
Frid. June 18 - arrival day- get some groceries, settle in, let kids swim.
Sat. June 19 - go to Seaworld
Sun. June 20 - sleep in, swim, go to Downtown Disney, shop for WDW T-shirts, make some candy, eat dinner.
Mon. June 21 - Epcot
Tues. June 22 - Animal Kingdom
Wed. June 23 - Hollywood Studios
Thurs. June 24 - Magic Kingdom

We plan on using the shuttle when convenient and parkhop.  Of course all of this flexible as we will have our 2 year old with us.  I also want to go to the Hoop de doo Revue.  We really enjoyed that last year.  What do you think?  How much does the parking cost at WDW?  Has the summer WDW calendar come out yet?


----------



## celandinesmith

I loved to see your picture and its really cool that your daughter is 
2 years old and she has been to Disney 4 times, I am old enough 
and still i am planning, really sad, but this time i will be going there 
surely.


----------



## vettechick99

HicksWDW said:


> Your schedule sounds great.  But any schedule at WDW is great!  This is our plan as of now:
> Frid. June 18 - arrival day- get some groceries, settle in, let kids swim.
> Sat. June 19 - go to Seaworld
> Sun. June 20 - sleep in, swim, go to Downtown Disney, shop for WDW T-shirts, make some candy, eat dinner.
> Mon. June 21 - Epcot
> Tues. June 22 - Animal Kingdom
> Wed. June 23 - Hollywood Studios
> Thurs. June 24 - Magic Kingdom
> 
> We plan on using the shuttle when convenient and parkhop.  Of course all of this flexible as we will have our 2 year old with us.  I also want to go to the Hoop de doo Revue.  We really enjoyed that last year.  What do you think?  How much does the parking cost at WDW?  Has the summer WDW calendar come out yet?



Looks great! I can look at my touringplans.com chart to see if those are good days for those parks. Have any of you used touring plans before? they are awesome!

Anyway, we may try the shuttle once going to mK. Where does it drop you off? Any chance the gate? If at TTC its not worth it to me taking it. Oh and I think parking is 14/day?

HDD sounds fun! I've always wanted to go.


----------



## vettechick99

celandinesmith said:


> I loved to see your picture and its really cool that your daughter is
> 2 years old and she has been to Disney 4 times, I am old enough
> and still i am planning, really sad, but this time i will be going there
> surely.



LOL! DD gets to go so often because her mommy is a Disney nut and Daddy likes to keep her happy. I hope you get to go soon!


----------



## HicksWDW

vettechick99 said:


> Looks great! I can look at my touringplans.com chart to see if those are good days for those parks. Have any of you used touring plans before? they are awesome!
> 
> Anyway, we may try the shuttle once going to mK. Where does it drop you off? Any chance the gate? If at TTC its not worth it to me taking it. Oh and I think parking is 14/day?
> 
> HDD sounds fun! I've always wanted to go.



If I remember correctly, the shuttle dropped us off right at the entrance when we stayed at BC 2 years ago.  I am going to see if the summer calendar is out and that will determine what days we visit which park!  We will probably spend more time in Magic Kingdom & Hollywood Studios, they are our favorite!  

HDD is fantastic!!  We had a blast.  My DH & DS were both part of the act and the food was good too.  We can't wait to go back!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Hi--I'm glad I found this thread!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek in April for the first time.  We are in building #5.  On the hotel map, it says pool (future) and kids playground (future).  Does anyone know if these are complete now?  Or will we need to go to a pool at a different building?

Also, does anyone have a sample of the shuttle schedule to the parks?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

The Escudos pool (near building five) opened early last summer.  It's very nice.  I dont' remember if they ended up putting a playground there or not.

I'm fairly certain that the bonnet creek shuttle drops you off at the TTC, *not* the MK entrance depot.


----------



## Sammy

I booked through Ken Price.....would I make location requests through him, or call BC directly?


----------



## vettechick99

HicksWDW said:


> If I remember correctly, the shuttle dropped us off right at the entrance when we stayed at BC 2 years ago.





Brian Noble said:


> I'm fairly certain that the bonnet creek shuttle drops you off at the TTC, *not* the MK entrance depot.



Who is right?  Anyone else know?


----------



## forthe4

When we were here 2 years ago we took the shuttle and it dropped us off at the TTC and we had to wait in the bus lot for pickup.  Not really that convenient so yesterday we did the MK and drove.  From the room to the rope was almost exactly 30 minutes.  And we left right when we wanted.  Well worth the $14 IMO.  We saw a shuttle returning when we did and people were pressed against the windows!  
Also, HIGHLY recommend getting there at opening.  We rode Dumbo 2x, Winnie the Poo, the Teacups, and Raceway 2x before my brother and his family strolled in around 10:15!!!
We are in building 5 and the pool is great.  It is right outside the door.  There isn't a playground but a "Pirate Hideaway" castle type thing.


----------



## HicksWDW

Oops!  I guess I remembered wrong.  After your reply, the shuttle doesn't sound very inviting.  We may drive to the parks afterall.  So it costs $14 to park.  How do we get to the parks from there?  Do they pick you up on a trolley?  If so, is it difficult to take a stroller?  Where do they drop you off?


----------



## Sammy

forthe4: glad to hear everything is going well at BC for you!  Do you find driving around the resort is easy?  Hope you continue to have a great time


----------



## Brian Noble

> We may drive to the parks afterall. So it costs $14 to park. How do we get to the parks from there? Do they pick you up on a trolley? If so, is it difficult to take a stroller? Where do they drop you off?


Driving to all the parks except for MK is super easy.  You park, and a tram comes by every few minutes to pick up up at the end of your (possibly long) parking row.  You have to fold a stroller to get on the tram, but you'd do that on the bus as well.  For anywhere but MK, the tram takes you right up front.  For MK, the tram takes you to the Transportation and Ticket Center, where you transfer by monorail or ferry---and you can roll a stroller onto either of those.

I drive almost everywhere even when I'm staying in a Disney resort---including the MK after my last OKW stay featured TWO different >1hr afternoon trips to MK.  About the only time I take the bus is if I'm planning on a second glass of wine.


----------



## jlacfire

We will be arriving in exactly 3 weeks, we are SOOO excited! Anyone know where I can get a schedule of the March activities?


----------



## garmich

The current Bonnet Creek activities schedule can be found here:
https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/Bonnet_Creek_Activity_Guide.pdf


----------



## jlacfire

Thanks!  I'll bookmark that and hopefully it will have changed come March!  Looks like a lot of fun activities for the kids here!


----------



## HeatherC

Hi Guys:  Well we just got back too.  Forthe4...we must have been there the same time!  We were also in Building 5 on the 11th floor with fireworks view.  Stayed Feb. 9 -19th.

Have to say that I like this resort better every time we go.  Loved the new pool area right outside our building.  Wish the weather was warmer, but it was still sunny and I wasn't in snow so I was happy.

Some things that may interest others:

Pools were nice and warm we thought.  This is important to me since we usually travel in February and I always want to know whether the pools are warm enough to swim.  My kids went swimming a lot and they do not like cold water.  They would start off in the lazy river, jump in the hot tub and then swim in the pool for awhile.  Getting out was the problem!  There were 3 hot tubs near bldg. 5 and each was a different temp.  One seemed really hot, one hot and one not so hot.  Not sure if that is on purpose or not.  But a couple other people also mentioned it so I know I wasn't imagining it.

The 2 bedroom unit was great as usual. Beds were very comfortable.  Two minor things in our unit was that the dishwasher was not screwed in so when you pulled out the shelves, it would tip forward.  Could be dangerous and we let the front desk know.

The other thing was the towel rack in the master bath wasn't attached either.  Just placed on the wall so when you hung up a towel the whole thing fell.  Not a big deal, but I do think things like this are just because someone didn't do their job right.  

Another point of interest:  we did get wifi at the pool area on my husband and kids itouches.  They enjoyed that when they weren't swimming.

Seemed to have activities going on a lot but we didn't partake in any.

Drinks at Escudo's were a decent size and cost probably about $6 a drink?  We actually bought a little box wine yesterday of pinot noir that was $9.75 but had 3 decent size glasses of wine in it.  So that is a bargain for any wine drinkers.

One other thing that comes to mind is that next time if I go in February, I would probably request the same building but a pool view instead of a fireworks view.  The reason for us is that the pool side of the building gets most of the sunshine and it is nice to sit out on the balcony in the sun.  Wouldn't want that in the summer, though.  Also ...after 3 nights, my kids didn't really care about the fireworks if you can believe it.

Would be happy to answer any other questions.  Already looking forward to going again!


----------



## Crazy Disney Fan

Hi, we are thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek over Thanksgiving and the week after.  Are the lazy river and other pools heated?  Also, do they have hot tubs? Thanks


----------



## AlyLynn

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in May...For my daughter's Sweet 16...We've stayed at every possible Disney resort, and Bonnet Creek is the one she wanted for her birthday in lieu of a Sweet 16 party.  My question is this:  Can we have a cake delivered to the room for her birthday similiar to what they do at the Disney resorts?  Any other suggestions to make this a memorable birthday for her would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks! Aly


----------



## FIREFLY01

are there any benefits to owning BC raher that renting points?

We don't plan trips in advance we do alot of spur of the moment trips(about a week or 2 before we go) only for 1-3 nights at a time  we were gonna buy into DVC but then we found out its near impossible to get rooms short notice. We live in south Florida and always drive up so transportation is not a concern for us.

My dh is interested in getting a timeshare there as we have a 6 month old DD. we know our needs our changing and would prefer at  a 1 bedroom.

We have always been disney snobs and only stayed on property till recently  and we like, BC cause it technically is on property!

any suggestions or help greatly appreciated 
also who do u suggest we go through to buy into BC.?


----------



## TotoToo

FIREFLY01 said:


> are there any benefits to owning BC raher that renting points?
> 
> We don't plan trips in advance we do alot of spur of the moment trips(about a week or 2 before we go) only for 1-3 nights at a time  we were gonna buy into DVC but then we found out its near impossible to get rooms short notice. We live in south Florida and always drive up so transportation is not a concern for us.
> 
> My dh is interested in getting a timeshare there as we have a 6 month old DD. we know our needs our changing and would prefer at  a 1 bedroom.
> 
> We have always been disney snobs and only stayed on property till recently  and we like, BC cause it technically is on property!
> 
> any suggestions or help greatly appreciated
> also who do u suggest we go through to buy into BC.?



With a Wyndham points ownership, especially one with the home resort based at BC, the big advantage is a home resort priority. That means you as an owner get first dibs on reservations before the 10 month mark that opens it to all Wyndham owners.  If you don't plan that far ahead then owning at BC may not hold any advantage over simply owning Wyndham points in general. 

As for last minute that is a great way to use Wyndham points as units do tend to open up late and if you can take advantage they can end up as a very low cost vacation. Because you would own in the Wyndham system you'd have internal use without additional cost (no exchange fee) with the possible exception of a very low cost housekeeping fee if you use multiple 3-4 day stays. Still very low cost overall. 

You would find that BC actually surpasses Disney units in size as well as overall unit quality. They don't have the heavy common area themeing that Disney has but you can always visit the Disney resorts to enjoy that feature. You don't have to stay in them to see it. 

It is incredibly inexpensive to obtain a nice chunk of Wyndham points on resale. Then just sit back and check every few days for a deal that you can use. They come up regularly but most people have to make travel arrangement s which are tough to get or are too expensive to make a short stay worth it. You have an opportunity to take advantage, stay in a top notch resort and do it on the cheap.  Most likely even cheaper than renting. 
Enjoy.


----------



## doodle

Hi TotoToo - 

I had a question.  I have seen some ebay listings but how do you know how many points to purchase?  Is there a points chart?

TIA!


----------



## FIREFLY01

I was just going to ask that, I see some peoplle say they 500,000 points is that for a lifetime or yearly and roundabout how many nights does that get?
how many points is an average 1bed room per night? 
what do they consider peak times?

what do maintenace fees or dues running a year at BC?


----------



## vettechick99

Crazy Disney Fan said:


> Hi, we are thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek over Thanksgiving and the week after.  Are the lazy river and other pools heated?  Also, do they have hot tubs? Thanks



Crazy Disney Fan, see below...



HeatherC said:


> Hi Guys:  Well we just got back too.  Forthe4...we must have been there the same time!  We were also in Building 5 on the 11th floor with fireworks view.  Stayed Feb. 9 -19th.
> 
> Have to say that I like this resort better every time we go.  Loved the new pool area right outside our building.  Wish the weather was warmer, but it was still sunny and I wasn't in snow so I was happy.
> 
> Some things that may interest others:
> 
> Pools were nice and warm we thought.  This is important to me since we usually travel in February and I always want to know whether the pools are warm enough to swim.  My kids went swimming a lot and they do not like cold water.  They would start off in the lazy river, jump in the hot tub and then swim in the pool for awhile.  Getting out was the problem!  There were 3 hot tubs near bldg. 5 and each was a different temp.  One seemed really hot, one hot and one not so hot.  Not sure if that is on purpose or not.  But a couple other people also mentioned it so I know I wasn't imagining it.
> 
> The 2 bedroom unit was great as usual. Beds were very comfortable.  Two minor things in our unit was that the dishwasher was not screwed in so when you pulled out the shelves, it would tip forward.  Could be dangerous and we let the front desk know.
> 
> The other thing was the towel rack in the master bath wasn't attached either.  Just placed on the wall so when you hung up a towel the whole thing fell.  Not a big deal, but I do think things like this are just because someone didn't do their job right.
> 
> Another point of interest:  we did get wifi at the pool area on my husband and kids itouches.  They enjoyed that when they weren't swimming.
> 
> Seemed to have activities going on a lot but we didn't partake in any.
> 
> Drinks at Escudo's were a decent size and cost probably about $6 a drink?  We actually bought a little box wine yesterday of pinot noir that was $9.75 but had 3 decent size glasses of wine in it.  So that is a bargain for any wine drinkers.
> 
> One other thing that comes to mind is that next time if I go in February, I would probably request the same building but a pool view instead of a fireworks view.  The reason for us is that the pool side of the building gets most of the sunshine and it is nice to sit out on the balcony in the sun.  Wouldn't want that in the summer, though.  Also ...after 3 nights, my kids didn't really care about the fireworks if you can believe it.
> 
> Would be happy to answer any other questions.  Already looking forward to going again!


----------



## garmich

FIREFLY01 said:


> I was just going to ask that, I see some peoplle say they 500,000 points is that for a lifetime or yearly and roundabout how many nights does that get?
> how many points is an average 1bed room per night?
> what do they consider peak times?
> 
> what do maintenace fees or dues running a year at BC?



Club Wyndham Plus Points are purchased for a lifetime.  They are deeded at the resort that you purchase.  The points can be inherited by your children.  And you can sell the points, but unfortunately, you will only get pennies to the dollar for them.

Each year you get your allotted amount of points to be used for that year.  You can purchase points to be used every year or every other year (EOY).  example: 2011, 2013, 2015, etc.

At Bonnet Creek, the amount of points required for each type of unit (1-BR, 2-BR, 3-BR), is based on the Season.  AT BC there are 3 seasons: Value, High, and Prime.  At some other resorts there may be a 4th season: Quiet (which is the lowest)  At BC, the peak times (Prime) are mid-February thru mid-April, summer (June thru mid-August), and the last two full weeks of the year (Xmas thru New Years).

At BC during Prime season, a 1-BR will require 166k points for 1 week.  For a shorter stay, Fri-Sat night require 33k per night and Sun-Thu night require 20k per night.  A 1-BR in High season will require 126k per week.  And value season requires 84k per week.

If you want a 2-BR during prime, you'll need 224k for a week.  High season needs 189k for a week.

I own at BC.  My maintenance fee runs about $3.95 per 1k points.  And it has gone up a little bit each year.


----------



## TotoToo

doodle said:


> Hi TotoToo -
> 
> I had a question.  I have seen some ebay listings but how do you know how many points to purchase?  Is there a points chart?
> 
> TIA!



There is no absolute, magic number. That's because although the use values are printed they are for regular reservations made months in advance and using the Wyndham internal system. If you can travel with short notice or choose to use RCI (included for free with your Wyndham Points ownership) then you can often use far less than the published amounts to get what you desire. 

Plus the system allows you to pool, bank, borrow and rent points so you don't necessarily have to own each point you use each year.  As I recall 2 bedroom units at BC during high seasons go for 186,000/week but I could be off.  A one bedroom much less - 3 bedroom & Presidential units higher. 

But all of them are cheaper closer to use date and may be available for very low points using RCI.  As an example we own 252,000 annual points and through banking/pooling usually have between that amount and 400,000 available to use.  We have averaged 3 to 4 weeks of use per year every year since 1997 by spreading out those points.  Yet a few times we have splurged and used say 220,000 for a Presidential unit at Grand Desert yet still got a couple more weeks out of that year with small RCI deposits that turned into 2 bedroom weeks. It is fun to work the system. 

I wouldn't own less than 150,000 points but much over 350,000 would be overkill IMO.  Remember you pay annual fees for each point so you want the minimum that you can leverage into what you want to do.  Over buying can kill the value and its easy to add if needed not so easy to sell if you decide to. 

Last you don't have to own at BC to get it. Points can be based anywhere & used for BC reservations. Fees at other resorts may be lower (or higher depending on the resort) than BC as FL has high taxes on top of the base fees. Only if you need and can plan to use the extra 3 months (13 month) home resort priority (ARP - Advanced Reservation Priority) do you have to have your points based at that resort. Otherwise a point is a point anywhere in the system.


----------



## FIREFLY01

who is a good company or place to get a resale from? 
 where is a good resort to look at for cheaper maintenace fees since booking  early isn't a priority for us?


----------



## Sammy

How about some suggestions for close-by, but offsite restaurants?   We've never really ventured off Disney property when we stay onsite, so any nearby suggestions would be appreciated.  Looking for something on the "family friendly" idea as we are traveling with 4 teenagers.  Thanks!


----------



## TotoToo

Sammy said:


> How about some suggestions for close-by, but offsite restaurants?   We've never really ventured off Disney property when we stay onsite, so any nearby suggestions would be appreciated.  Looking for something on the "family friendly" idea as we are traveling with 4 teenagers.  Thanks!



Check the numerous off site restaurant threads that have been started here before. They have a wealth of information. 

If you have been limited to on site restaurants you have been paying way too much and getting mostly middling level of quality.  There are plenty of really outstanding restaurants all around Orlando - most at prices far less than the on site ones and many much higher quality.  

Not to create yet another off site thread but here are a few within 5 miles of BC that are well worth the trip: 

Giordano's
Ale House
Steak N' Shake
Golden Corral
Bahama Breeze
Flippers Pizza
and about 100 chains such as McDonalds, Chili's. Olive Garden, Macaroni Grill, Joe's Crab Shack, Perkins, TGIFridays, Fuddruckers, Burger King, CiCi's Pizzza, Chevy's, and on and on and on.  A few more miles and you can get great value or 5 star - take your pick.  You''ll never eat on site again.


----------



## Cdn Gal

If you are interested in Bonnet Creek - do your homework and check out sites such as TUG- timeshares & Wyndham Owners Group- Both of these sites have endless information and expert advice.  Before we bought resale we had been thinking for about 3 years before and was watching how much points were selling on ebay.   Timeshares are not for everyone.  We had to really weight the costs of maintenance fees vs. hotel package deals.  But in the end, looking at how much we spent on travel in a given year, this was a great opportunity.  We have two contracts at Bonnet Creek and do own a size-able amount, but we also travel with friends and family and need perhaps more points than the average family.  We also can only travel in prime time and since we live far away to most of the resorts, we can't wait until the last minute b/c we need to book flights etc.  We also LOVE the fact that there is a kitchen and washer/dryer.  It's hard to go back to a hotel room after you have experienced this!    I wish you all the best in whatever your decision will be but most importantly- DO NOT BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER!!!


----------



## forthe4

Just got home from a great week at BC.  Heather C., we too, were on the 11th floor!  We probably passed each other at some point.  We are hard to miss since we were toting 4 kids 6,4,3 and 1!  When we were swimming we also had my niece and nephew.
This was the coldest President's Week possible but at least there was no rain!  I have to agree about the issue of the sun on the balcony.  My kids loved the fireworks and seeing the ball though.  Since they are so young we were back by 9 on most nights, but I can see as they get older we will stay out later so the fireworks won't be an issue.
The sun on the pool/lazy river made everything feel pretty good given the low temperatures.  We are looking forward to seeing this resort (finally) completed!
We are Wyndham owners and are finally getting the knack of getting the most for our money.  It takes planning and some flexibility.  If you get a good deal on resale it is worth it, otherwise just keep renting, there are no recurring fees with that ! Our favorite part about our timeshare is that the kids feel like they have their own places since we have been returning to the same resorts repeatedly.  We are thinking about adding points from resale but not exactly sure yet.  We will see.  Now I have to begin planning on spending next years points!


----------



## HeatherC

Forthe4:  I think I must have seen your kids with your dh at one point.  They were coming in and out of the room and my dh and I looked at each other and said how cute they were!  Too funny.  

We've contemplated buying points through resale, but keep talking ourselves out of it because of the maintenance fees.  If you add points through resale, do you have to pay additional maintenance fees each time?

Also can't wait for the resort to be complete!  Are they putting another pool in by the building they are now working on?

Would definitely recommend this resort to anyone!


----------



## HeatherC

I think I may have just seen the answer about if you have to pay additional maintenance fees if you buy more points.  Am I correct that it is a dollar amount for each 1k point?

So...if it is around $4 per 1k points, you would pay that amount per 1k point?  Is $4 per 1k points the average price of the maintenance fees?  Are the fees lower if you buy at different home resorts?  What would be the cheapest Wyndham resort to buy points at?

Sorry if this is all a repeat.  I've been to the TUG boards, but still get confused!

Also...for the poster who was interested in offsite restaurants, I wanted to suggest Sweet Tomatoes.  We went there twice and the kids loved it.  It was like $10 a person for the buffet which had a huge salad bar, baked potato bar, soup bar, flatbread pizzas, and frozen yogurt bar.  Best deal in Orlando to feed a family healthy and cheaply!


----------



## Brian Noble

In general, yes---the more points you own, the more you pay in total.  But, there is a *wide* variety of costs per-point, depending on which property you own (and which phase within that property), what size unit, what season, etc.  And, there are also differences about *when* you pay based on whether you own a fixed week that's been converted to points, or a "pure points" deed (called an Undivided Interest, or UDI deed).  If you watch the resale market, you'll get a feel for what properties have better cost ratios---but of course that can also change.  For example, Atlantic City was a pretty good deal, but had a very significant increase recently, and is now at best average.

I said this earlier in the thread, but you are *only* interested in Bonnet Creek, it is probably better to rent for any but the most in-demand weeks (Christmas to New Years, Easter, etc.) because the property is so large and there are so many people renting there, that keeps prices competitive with ownership costs.  

However, if you are interested in timeshare generally, Wyndham *purchased resale* can be a great value.


----------



## FIREFLY01

on ebay there are resales are they safe? 
also some people have them listed has GOLD CROWN RED WEEK whats that mean?
what is UDI?
do the points rollover  if there are some left fr previous year?

1more ??  sorry
in the points credit pool what are housekeeping credits??


----------



## mickeytattoo95

I'm so glad I found you guys!

As a family of 4, we've outgrown the traditional hotel room quickly.  Though I love the price of the POP Century, it's hardly a vacation when you are stepping over each other and the kid's stuff for 7 days!  

Thanks for the referral to Ken.  I've sent him an email and am sooooo looking forward to booking a place at Bonnet Creek.  

My question for those of you who have stayed there is...
Do you miss the extra magic hours?  That's the biggest selling point to staying on property for me.  I love the smaller crowds during EMH.


----------



## vettechick99

mickeytattoo95 said:


> Do you miss the extra magic hours?  That's the biggest selling point to staying on property for me.  I love the smaller crowds during EMH.



We haven't missed the EMHs. Mostly because DD is too young to wake early or keep up late. So we just go with the flow with her. Lately she has been waking on her own at 7, so we will be able to make rope drop. But earlier than that is pushing it. 

EMH in the am are great though. You can do so much before the rope drop, but I have also found that you can get a lot done just by being there early. That hour or two before the crowds come in are key. Also a good touring plan helps immensely. We plan on getting up early several days, and using touring plans everyday.


----------



## gina_g

Where does everyone do their grocery shopping while staying at BC?  We will probably drive straight to the resort from the airport to get settled and then head back out for groceries.


----------



## vettechick99

gina_g said:


> Where does everyone do their grocery shopping while staying at BC?  We will probably drive straight to the resort from the airport to get settled and then head back out for groceries.



We head out on 192 - going west. There are two Publixs out that way. And tons of restaurants! 

The shortcut to get there is to go toward AK. When you get to the light right before the AK ramp, take a left on Sherberth Rd. That dumps you out onto 192. Take a right and Publix is on your right down a ways.


----------



## TotoToo

gina_g said:


> Where does everyone do their grocery shopping while staying at BC?  We will probably drive straight to the resort from the airport to get settled and then head back out for groceries.



Closer, but with different choices, is going toward Downtown Disney & out to the Crossroads. Right in that plaza is a Goodings (rather high priced). About 1/4 mile away to the left is Winn Dixie (nice, new store). Or head down Palm Parkway/Turkey Lake road about 3 miles for a nice Super Walmart.  Easy access.  Nice stores. And again plenty of restaurants as you travel that route.


----------



## Brian Noble

I go to the Winn Dixie.  I've only been in the Goodings once, and thought it was remarkably shabby for the prices it charged---water stains on the ceiling tiles, poorly lit, etc.  

Buena Vista Drive can be slow slogging with all those DTD lights, I tend to go around OKW/SSR instead.


----------



## Cdn Gal

If you buy on ebay check out the rating of the seller, check out the closing company, pay by credit card so if there is a problem (like our first one) you can get your $$ back from the cc company.  Luckily for us though the seller realized that we were pulling out of the sale and miracles among miracles the paperwork suddenly came through. Read everything you can on TUG and the Wyndham Owners group before you make any decision.  Watch the prices on ebay for awhile to get a feel for what the prices are going for.  Good luck to you,


----------



## Cdn Gal

Oh yeah- points that you are not planning to use- you must push them forward before your use year.  They are good for 3 years in the points credit pool.  Or if you have left over points then put them into RCI.  When we bought we had an extra Prime/Red 2 weeks 2 bedroom and a Prime/Red 1 week 1 bedroom.  So next year we will do RCI and push forward our points since 3 weeks vacation is good for us.   We are just starting and are learning along the way, and are by no means an expert.  There are plenty more knowledgeable people who can answer your questions probably better.  Good luck and all the best!


----------



## FIREFLY01

thank u for ur help we too are just trying to figure this timeshare thing out there are so many ins and outs........................


----------



## mickeytattoo95

vettechick99 said:


> We haven't missed the EMHs. Mostly because DD is too young to wake early or keep up late. So we just go with the flow with her. Lately she has been waking on her own at 7, so we will be able to make rope drop. But earlier than that is pushing it.
> 
> EMH in the am are great though. You can do so much before the rope drop, but I have also found that you can get a lot done just by being there early. That hour or two before the crowds come in are key. Also a good touring plan helps immensely. We plan on getting up early several days, and using touring plans everyday.



Ken got back to me within a 1/2 hour yesterday!  He is the nicest guy!  Thanks again for letting all of us know about him.  He should hook you up big time for all your referrals.  Anyhow, it was a good thing I contacted him.  There were only 2 condos left for the week we wanted to go and that's 9 months from now!  He said you just never know...

We are morning people anyway!  My DS (8) wakes up ready to be the leader of the free world.  He and I usually have to find something to do from 6-8am while my DH and DD sleep.  Great time to have the pool to ourselves!


----------



## Joyful3Heart

Hi, everybody!
We are going to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our first ever trip to WDW coming up in May.  I LOVE THIS THREAD!   All the pics and information you guys posted has really helped me to prepare and is even getting my husband to really look forward to this trip.  We are also renting with Ken Price, who I have to say is a super nice guy who has been very prompt in responding to all of my emails and and soooo patient with all of my questions.  
I don't have anything more to add but rather than just lurking I wanted to let you know how great all the info is...
Have a great day!


----------



## ascardino

My husband and I are taking a trip w/o the kids this weekend.  We are DVCrs but I have been reading up on BC.  

My question is, would you or would you feel it is worth it to take a cab over to BC to check it out in terms of either staying there in the future or possibly even buying points resale?

We have two contracts through DVC and while I love owning Disney , I haven't been too happy with availability on short term planning which is what me mostly do.  And cost is another factor that I am weighing.

Love to know your thoughts!


----------



## TotoToo

ascardino said:


> My husband and I are taking a trip w/o the kids this weekend.  We are DVCrs but I have been reading up on BC.
> 
> My question is, would you or would you feel it is worth it to take a cab over to BC to check it out in terms of either staying there in the future or possibly even buying points resale?



Well, if you have the time & the cab fare it is worth taking a look. It's impressive to see  - even just the public areas.  You'll probably be impressed and if that spurs you to buy Wyndham points (ALWAYS resale - NEVER retail from Wyndham as they seriously over charge direct buyers while resales are incredibly inexpensive) you'll not only have the ability to use BC but the whole Wyndham system. That is one of the most extensive in timeshare in the US and has a number of rather rare urban locations.  Why not take a quick look?


----------



## vettechick99

Welcome Joyful!!

I'm with Toto, I would definitely take a ride over. It's a cheap cab ride I imagine since it's on property. And they certainly won't turn you away at the gates. Just don't let anyone know you are there to look around unless you want to go on a tour. And if you do, make sure you get something in return.


----------



## Upatnoon

I'd suggest you just book a quick trip. Head over to eBay or tugbbs.com. You can find lots of short stays on eBay for $80 a night or less.

Right now I would not buy Wyndham points, because the deals you get renting units online are cheaper than the annual maintenance fees you would pay.

For me, staying in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek saves me a ton of money and has me spoiled to the point of not wanting to stay in ANY hotel room with my family. Now I would love to stay in 2 bedroom at the beach club or wilderness lodge, but I can't afford that.


----------



## littlestar

One thing about owning some Wyndham points, you make your own reservations and you get to check the online system and see what's available. I'm buying in at 154,000 points resale.  If I find I'm out of points for the year and want to book another trip, I figure I can always check availability online and then get in touch with a mega point renter/owner and ask them if they can book such and such online that I see.     The Wyndham points ownership would also give you an RCI weeks membership - then you can book cash Last Calls and Extra Vacations - especially nice for Orlando in the off season.  

You can also deposit Wyndham points in RCI to do exchanges outside of Wyndham. With our 154,000 current year points we're probably going to book a Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom in September and that takes 112,000 points. The leftover 42,000 Wyndham points I plan on depositing in RCI to exchange.


----------



## ascardino

littlestar said:


> One thing about owning some Wyndham points, you make your own reservations and you get to check the online system and see what's available. I'm buying in at 154,000 points resale.  If I find I'm out of points for the year and want to book another trip, I figure I can always check availability online and then get in touch with a mega point renter/owner and ask them if they can book such and such online that I see.     The Wyndham points ownership would also give you an RCI weeks membership - then you can book cash Last Calls and Extra Vacations - especially nice for Orlando in the off season.
> 
> You can also deposit Wyndham points in RCI to do exchanges outside of Wyndham. With our 154,000 current year points we're probably going to book a Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom in September and that takes 112,000 points. The leftover 42,000 Wyndham points I plan on depositing in RCI to exchange.




Interesting.  Have you purchased recently?  Would you pm me approximately what you paid if you do not want to post it here?  Just curious as I am really not familiar with their point system at all.


----------



## littlestar

ascardino said:


> Interesting.  Have you purchased recently?  Would you pm me approximately what you paid if you do not want to post it here?  Just curious as I am really not familiar with their point system at all.



Yes, we purchased recently. We purchased resale off of Ebay from a seller with 100% percent positive feedback - 154,000 annual points for $26.00.  Our closing costs and resort transfer fee added about $500 to that. So roughly $526.00 total.  

We chose Wyndham Smoky Mountain resort because it has reasonable, stable maintenance fees and it's a resort within a day's drive of our home and we like Pigeon Forge, TN, as a vacation spot.  

Having the option to use our points at Bonnet Creek (with the fabulous location next to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort) was just icing on the cake. Not to mention the other Wyndham resorts within the system - Destin, FL; Panama City, FL; San Antonio, TX; Alexandria, VA (for Washington DC trips).


----------



## HeatherC

Littlestar:  Congratulations on your Wyndham Points!  Would you mind telling us what your yearly maintenance fees will be?  Are they all about $3.95 per 1k points like another poster mentioned?  

May have to do more research into this again!

Thanks so much!


----------



## ascardino

littlestar said:


> Yes, we purchased recently. We purchased resale off of Ebay from a seller with 100% percent positive feedback - 154,000 annual points for $26.00.  Our closing costs and resort transfer fee added about $500 to that. So roughly $526.00 total.
> 
> We chose Wyndham Smoky Mountain resort because it has reasonable, stable maintenance fees and it's a resort within a day's drive of our home and we like Pigeon Forge, TN, as a vacation spot.
> 
> Having the option to use our points at Bonnet Creek (with the fabulous location next to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort) was just icing on the cake. Not to mention the other Wyndham resorts within the system - Destin, FL; Panama City, FL; San Antonio, TX; Alexandria, VA (for Washington DC trips).




Sorry to be a pain, but can you also tell me how much annual maintenance is?  Do you know of a website that gives info so I do not bug you anymore?


----------



## littlestar

HeatherC said:


> Littlestar:  Congratulations on your Wyndham Points!  Would you mind telling us what your yearly maintenance fees will be?  Are they all about $3.95 per 1k points like another poster mentioned?
> 
> May have to do more research into this again!
> 
> Thanks so much!



$686.84 which includes program fee and RCI membership.

Also, here's a link to the Wyndham owners forum.  They have all the Wyndham resorts' maintenance fee information. 

http://forums.wyndhamowners.org/


Here's a link to the Wyndham point chart directory (click on contents to bring up the locations with charts):

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


I also read the Wyndham forums boards at Tug and Timeshareforums before I decided on what to buy:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/wyndham-fairfield-resorts/


----------



## ascardino

littlestar said:


> $686.84 which includes program fee and RCI membership.
> 
> Also, here's a link to the Wyndham owners forum.  They have all the Wyndham resorts' maintenance fee information.
> 
> http://forums.wyndhamowners.org/
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the Wyndham point chart directory (click on contents to bring up the locations with charts):
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/
> 
> 
> I also read the Wyndham forums boards at Tug and Timeshareforums before I decided on what to buy:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47
> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/wyndham-fairfield-resorts/



Thank you so much for all the info!


----------



## leight

Quick few questions:  Are there any resort fees? Parking fees at BC?

What is the parking cost at the Disney parks?

Trying to weigh my options for  a April week stay- is it worth paying for BC to have the kitchen to save breakfast money if the parking fees are excessive-when I can get Coronado springs for $110 a nite and stay onsite.  Might still do BC this July when Dh's brother and his family come to WDW and we visit-since we would only be doing one waterpark during the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

> I haven't been too happy with availability on short term planning which is what me mostly do.


No timeshare will have great short-term availability---and depending on what you mean by "short term", that includes Bonnet Creek.  You might be better off renting.



> Would you mind telling us what your yearly maintenance fees will be?


Remember that these vary *significantly* from deed to deed---I've seen as low as $3.60 or so, on up beyond $7.  You really need to pay attention to what you are buying.

Also, I said this earlier, but it bears repeating: if you are interested in owning Wyndham only for Bonnet Creek, I think it would be better in the long run to just rent from some of the mega-point owners, unless you really need peak time (Easter, Christmas, etc.)  Bonnet Creek is so large, and there is so much competition for Orlando-area rentals, that that keeps prices pretty low.  It would make more sense to buy into Wyndham (resale!) if you are thinking of *other* areas where they have resorts, as well.



> is it worth paying for BC to have the kitchen to save breakfast money if the parking fees are excessive-when I can get Coronado springs for $110 a nite and stay onsite.


No fees at Bonnet, but parking at the Disney parks is $14/day.  But, for me, there is simply no comparison between a hotel room and a 2BR condo if you are traveling with family.


----------



## leight

thanks! I think $14 to park at the parks is a deal breaker for my husband who would prefer the onsite resort but for this summer when his family comes into town it would be ideal since we won't be doing any parks.Thanks!


----------



## vettechick99

leight said:


> thanks! I think $14 to park at the parks is a deal breaker for my husband who would prefer the onsite resort but for this summer when his family comes into town it would be ideal since we won't be doing any parks.Thanks!



I don't want to speak for everyone on this thread, but most of us need or desire the extra space. Personally, we have a 2YO that needs her own space in which to sleep. The one-room hotel model just didn't work for us anymore  like when we took her in 2008. Now if you don't need the extra space, or want the kitchen, I would stay onsite. There are a lot of perks to be had staying with WDW.


----------



## Sammy

Yeah, that's pretty much where we are too.  There are 5 of us....3 teenagers, so the hotel rooms aren't quite cutting it anymore.  It's sooo nice to have the extra bathrooms and the kids can stretch out in the living room.  Plus, having the kitchen just for breakfast, drinks and snacks is awesome (I refuse to cook meals while on vacation!)

We've stayed at Old Key West and Beach Club Villas in the past, so got used to having the extra room.  Now, I think I'll be getting used to having that extra room at a much more reasonable price by staying at Bonnet Creek!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Wyndham has spoiled us too- when I travel for business now I HATE staying in a hotel room- I would far rather stay in an area with a kitchen and living room.    The extra space more than makes up for any perks to staying on site.  (for us anyway)   Plus we like to drive around and check things out.  We are getting very excited for our August trip!


----------



## leight

thanks- I think I just about convinced him when I reminded him that I would be doing the cooking and cleaning up and that breakfast for 4 of us usually costs around $20 and that's with me eating yogurt! I think the extra space would be so worth the parking fees. I'm trying to make this an economical trip in comparison to the cruise we were planning(which will run about $2700 with meals included)  But I think since we can convert GAD tickets to the FL Dream 4 passes for less than $40 each it's a no brainer if we stay at BC and I cook it will be less than $1000-


----------



## CattailGal

I'm debating WH vs. Bonnet Creek for April visit.  I checked tripadvisor reviews and some said it's a LONG way to restaurants from BC (15 minute drive).  Can anyone comment?

KC


----------



## CattailGal

Do you have to drive to the pools (as with some of the other resorts), or are the pools in walking distance of units?  I understand there are several pools.

KC


----------



## forthe4

All of the pools are in walking distance from each other, some farther than others but not bad at all.  Buildings 4 and 5 have pools right out the doors and there is a pool with a slide on the other side of the lake but I forget the name/number.  There is also a pool and lazy river at the main building in the center.
We are in the same boat as many Wyndham owners since there are six of us and staying in a hotel room is difficult now since they are little and we will eventually need two when they get older!  And the kitchen, living room, and 2 bathrooms are HUGE for us!  also have to travel at peak times since I work in education.   So the timeshare makes sense for us.


----------



## vettechick99

CattailGal said:


> I'm debating WH vs. Bonnet Creek for April visit.  I checked tripadvisor reviews and some said it's a LONG way to restaurants from BC (15 minute drive).  Can anyone comment?
> 
> KC



Hey KC! WH is off property, I believe on the other side of 192. BC is on property, right next to Caribbean Beach. So if you are planning on eating off property a lot, it should take you about 10 minutes to be off-site and cruising the restaurants. If you want to eat on-site, you are closer to the parks and WDW restaurants than WH. In fact, the BW area and DTD are less than 5 mins away. 

WH would be pretty close to off-site restaurants because it's already off-site. Make sense?

Either way, it's 10 or so minutes of a quick drive. No more than a few miles. That would not be a deal breaker for me. 

Now having stayed at BC and researched WH, I would choose WH if I wanted my own house and pool. I would stay at BC if I wanted to be close to the parks, and don't need a big house but still want condo-type space. I would not stay in a condo at WH when BC is so perfect and close!


----------



## Brian Noble

Now that the Hilton and Waldorf=Astoria have opened, there are several restaurants just across Chelonia Parkway.


----------



## VinnyNYC

great thread...staying at DVC Old Key West Resort for 7 days and I'm looking for a place to stay for 3 nights, Aug 27, 28 and 29th.  Where's the cheapest site/place to book for just 3 nights???


----------



## horseshowmom

CattailGal said:


> I'm debating WH vs. Bonnet Creek for April visit.  I checked tripadvisor reviews and some said it's a LONG way to restaurants from BC (15 minute drive).  Can anyone comment?
> 
> KC



I would have to disagree that it's a long way. I don't remember the exact time, but we found it to be very convenient to offsite restaurants and outlet mall shopping. 536 to 535, and there are lots of options in the Crossroads area. Honestly, we found the location to be ideal. We also did some reserved meals in Disney restaurants (Boma at AKL & Kona at the Poly - both for breakfast).


----------



## vettechick99

VinnyNYC said:


> great thread...staying at DVC Old Key West Resort for 7 days and I'm looking for a place to stay for 3 nights, Aug 27, 28 and 29th.  Where's the cheapest site/place to book for just 3 nights???



Any of the places you would look for a week would probably get you a 3-nighter. I rented my 3-nights worth of points from a DISr. I also know that Ken Price will do any length of time.


----------



## CattailGal

After much debate between WH and BC, I'm going to book Bonnet Creek today with Ken.  It seems too complicated to sort thru all of the timeshare rental websites to find the best "deal", when some of you have had great experiences with Ken's rentals.  Thanks!

KC


----------



## vettechick99

CattailGal said:


> After much debate between WH and BC, I'm going to book Bonnet Creek today with Ken.  It seems too complicated to sort thru all of the timeshare rental websites to find the best "deal", when some of you have had great experiences with Ken's rentals.  Thanks!
> 
> KC



Great, I don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## ttfn3

We'll be staying at the WBC March 20-27.  We plan to spend a lot of time at the resort - with the exception of a short trip to Sebring, FL.  I'll post a report when I return.  If anyone would like me to check out anything while I'm there, let me know.

I'm so excited - as I sit here looking out at a snow filled backyard.  We have had over 30 inches of snow in 3 weeks!  I'm so ready for warm weather!!!


----------



## ohionola

My family is staying at BC in April. I read on a travel review site that the free disney shuttle that BC offers does not allow strollers. Can anyone tell me if this is true or not? If it is, is it set in stone? Also will the shuttle take you to down town disney or only the parks? We are not interested in a rental car. Thanks.


----------



## chrisann

I don't think Bonnet creek has a shuttle does it?  When we were there we used our car, but I didn't remember seeing shuttles.


----------



## ohionola

It has one, but from what I heard it is not very good and usually crowded.


----------



## wdw-ocd

We just rented a 2 bedroom unit from Ken Price this morning! 

Renting from Ken was so quick and easy and he's sooooo nice!

Now, if I could only stop doing my happy dance long enough to start packing!!!


----------



## Sammy

wdw-ocd said:


> We just rented a 2 bedroom unit from Ken Price this morning!
> 
> Renting from Ken was so quick and easy and he's sooooo nice!
> 
> Now, if I could only stop doing my happy dance long enough to start packing!!!



Did you just book 1 week in advance?  Cool!!!  Have a great trip!!!


----------



## wdw-ocd

Sammy said:


> Did you just book 1 week in advance?  Cool!!!  Have a great trip!!!



Yes, I thought it'd be a long shot but I contacted Ken last night and everything was all set by the morning! He's great to work with!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Does anybody have any new resort pics??  Thanks!


----------



## Mommytink

My family of 5 is considering this resort.  Does it have wifi?  If so, is it free.  We are trying to decide between here of VWL.  The price differences (even with a 40% pin) is huge!


----------



## vettechick99

ohionola said:


> My family is staying at BC in April. I read on a travel review site that the free disney shuttle that BC offers does not allow strollers. Can anyone tell me if this is true or not? If it is, is it set in stone? Also will the shuttle take you to down town disney or only the parks? We are not interested in a rental car. Thanks.





chrisann said:


> I don't think Bonnet creek has a shuttle does it?  When we were there we used our car, but I didn't remember seeing shuttles.



BC does have a shuttle, but I am not sure about the stroller part. Good question. I always assumed yes. 



Mommytink said:


> My family of 5 is considering this resort.  Does it have wifi?  If so, is it free.  We are trying to decide between here of VWL.  The price differences (even with a 40% pin) is huge!



It is a huge difference! It does have free Internet, but not wifi to my knowledge. If wifi is important to you, I'd bring a router and make your own.


----------



## Ashleybs

We stayed at BC for the first time last June and were blown away at how nice the resort was! We had a 2br suite and the rooms were amazing. We also couldn't believe how nice the many pools and lazy rivers were and were so thankful for them after I got really sick and couldn't go to the parks. I would definitely recommend staying here to anyone! 

We stayed in Bldg 3 - Torre del Mar and were the last room on the top floor. I called about two weeks before our trip and requested a "lake and fireworks view" and that is just what we got! We were able to see the Epcot fireworks just to our left every night! What is the status of the two new buildings b/w Bldg 3 and Bldg 5? We're going back in May and I was wondering if they were going to be opened then. 

We used the resort shuttle and we never had any problems with it. 

The Spring Activities Guide has just been posted - https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/Bonnet_Creek_ActivityGuide_Spring2010.pdf


----------



## jlacfire

Thanks for posting the Spring schedule!  We are going next week and are SO excited!  
I also just spoke to someone at the resort about strollers on the shuttle, she said that they'll let "small" ones on (guessing she means umbrella strollers), but not "big" ones!  I'm wondering what that means for my Maclaren twin??


----------



## vettechick99

jlacfire said:


> Thanks for posting the Spring schedule!  We are going next week and are SO excited!
> I also just spoke to someone at the resort about strollers on the shuttle, she said that they'll let "small" ones on (guessing she means umbrella strollers), but not "big" ones!  I'm wondering what that means for my Maclaren twin??



Ruh roh!!


----------



## scubamouse

I have an email into Ken.  

In the meantime, is there a place where you can store food before check-in?  We always do a grocery store run on the way in from the airport but often get there before the room's ready.  At disney, they always are able to store our things.

We also ship packages to ourselves of things like coffee, raingear etc. and pick that up at check-in.  Can we do that at BC?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Yes they do!  They have a storage place at the front of the resort (main building) where they can store your stuff.  But it won't be refrigerated.  Just in an air conditioned area.  We too will have groceries and stuff with us so that is where we are dropping everything off.


----------



## lorilori

Which building is near the new pool? Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

Just ask for "near the Escudos pool."


----------



## Ashleybs

Brian Noble said:


> Just ask for "near the Escudos pool."



I'm looking at the map and am trying to figure out which pool this is - what building is it by?


----------



## HeatherC

Ashely:  Just sent you a PM.  Escudos is building 5.  That is where we stayed.  Great location!


----------



## Brian Noble

I forget the numbers.  I think it is between five and six.

In general, I always ask for "what" I want, rather than "where".  That way, if the specific location isn't available, the person doing room assignments can make a good second choice for me.


----------



## Cdn Gal

The countdown is on- 5 1/2 months!!!    I just have to get through one more set of report cards! and 1 more course!    Last time we were in building 5 but the pool was not completed.  I am going to ask if we can stay there again, I think it would be beautiful!


----------



## 4Seasons

Cdn Gal said:


> Does anybody have any new resort pics??  Thanks!



I just returned from there last night and have a bunch of pictures and will write a review.


----------



## chrisann

Yippee!!  I can't believe it!  We just got the last 4 nights of our trip made @Bonnet Creek.  When we stayed there a few years back, we didn't get to spend much time there at all so now, since we'll be in Orlando for 12 days, we're doing all our park stuff at the beginning so we can really enjoy all this resort has to offer. I just wanted to share my excitement and I knew you'd all understand!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Whooo Hoo!!!    Thanks 4Seasons!  I look forward to seeing your pictures and hearing your review!


----------



## jlacfire

Anyone know if they have complimentary coffee like in the lobby in the mornings?  If not, is there some place there to buy coffee?  Also, is there shampoo/conditioner in the bathrooms?


----------



## Ashleybs

jlacfire said:


> Anyone know if they have complimentary coffee like in the lobby in the mornings?  If not, is there some place there to buy coffee?  Also, is there shampoo/conditioner in the bathrooms?



I'm not sure about the coffee since we are not coffee drinkers but yes, there is shampoo, conditioner, lotion and soap in the bathrooms. If you run out, just call the front desk (or stop by) and they will give you more.


----------



## garmich

jlacfire said:


> Anyone know if they have complimentary coffee like in the lobby in the mornings?  If not, is there some place there to buy coffee?



Why?  You can bring your own coffee and brew it in the condo.  And there are two complimentary packets of coffee in the condo which you can use.


----------



## vettechick99

4Seasons said:


> I just returned from there last night and have a bunch of pictures and will write a review.



Yay! Can't wait to see and read!



chrisann said:


> Yippee!!  I can't believe it!  We just got the last 4 nights of our trip made @Bonnet Creek.  When we stayed there a few years back, we didn't get to spend much time there at all so now, since we'll be in Orlando for 12 days, we're doing all our park stuff at the beginning so we can really enjoy all this resort has to offer. I just wanted to share my excitement and I knew you'd all understand!!



Woohooo!!! We do understand, and me and banana are excited for you too! 



jlacfire said:


> Anyone know if they have complimentary coffee like in the lobby in the mornings?  If not, is there some place there to buy coffee?  Also, is there shampoo/conditioner in the bathrooms?



The market in the lobby has some Starbucks products. Don't expect anything too complicated, but you can definitely get a decent coffee for a ridiculous fee. 

I have some BC news. Ken just emailed me and said he was able to rebook our week at a lower price. Apparently, if he can book a cancelled week, he gets it for less points. So I am getting a 2-bedroom for 7 nights for $630. Isn't that freakin' awesome!?!?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Congrats Vettechick!  It's always great when you save more money!!    Up here March break is starting and I am re-thinking our decision to buy more points off of ebay.  My DH keeps saying- short term pain for long term gain!  But ugh!!!!!  I am itching to go away!  Make sure that you take lots of pics and post them on here so I can live vicariously through your trip to BC!!!!


----------



## leight

About to call Ken- how do you pay him? Do you send a check or call Bonnet Creek directly with Credit card info?


----------



## wdw-ocd

We paid Ken through PayPal. It's secure and fast.


----------



## leight

thanks- we use my husband's credit card for vacation costs- for points reasons. Would you know if I can I add his card to my paypal acct?


----------



## wdw-ocd

I'm not sure as we just have the one PayPal account under dh's name with dh's creditcard. It might be just as easy to try to add the credit card you want to use and see if PayPal accepts it.

Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## Sammy

vettechick99 said:


> ...I have some BC news. Ken just emailed me and said he was able to rebook our week at a lower price. Apparently, if he can book a cancelled week, he gets it for less points. So I am getting a 2-bedroom for 7 nights for $630. Isn't that freakin' awesome!?!?



Isn't that wonderful??  He did the same for us and we are paying $900 for 9 nights in a 2-bedroom villa. $100 per night!!! I am floored (and more than a little excited)!     6 weeks to go!!


----------



## leight

Woohoo!  I am booking my trip to BC as well! Ken is also giving us a great deal during spring break for a 2 bedroom 4 nite for $400!  Will work well for us! Very excited.


----------



## katallo

Sammy said:


> Isn't that wonderful??  He did the same for us and we are paying $810 for 9 nights in a 2-bedroom villa. $90 per night!!! I am floored (and more than a little excited)!     6 weeks to go!!



Sammy, congratulations!  What a great deal!  We will be there in 4 weeks.


----------



## siobhan1997

Hey love this thread we will be checking in on March 28 into a 2 bedroom.  I will have 2 teenage girls with me, so can anyone tell me where the ethernet hookups are in the unit and if there is more than one. I have cords already.  I don't want to do wireless as my router is a modem/wireless router all in one.


----------



## vettechick99

siobhan1997 said:


> Hey love this thread we will be checking in on March 28 into a 2 bedroom.  I will have 2 teenage girls with me, so can anyone tell me where the ethernet hookups are in the unit and if there is more than one. I have cords already.  I don't want to do wireless as my router is a modem/wireless router all in one.



The only one I know of is at the kitchen's bar at the phone. Very easy to access and hook up your computer. I do believe they have cords there though (in case you forget yours!).


----------



## leight

silly question- but can anyone provide more info on the pots/pans situation?  Is there a colander?  Pasta pot?  Tryng to save money by going to BC and since we check in on sunday I thought I can save dinner $ by sticking to our traditional Italian dinner of pasta on sundays.  I'm travelling from the tampa area so I'll be bringing my own sauce, meatballs etc and can easily bring pots/collander if needed but figured I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## trolleyfanma

We are considering Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  Do you know if the rooms have vacuum cleaners.  Also, when renting through Ken is there housekeeping during your stay?

Thanks!


----------



## skjuls

trolleyfanma said:


> We are considering Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  Do you know if the rooms have vacuum cleaners.  Also, when renting through Ken is there housekeeping during your stay?
> 
> Thanks!




There is no housekeeping.   There should be a vacuum cleaner in the room.

I love Bonnet Creek as well.  I own so I rent out my points to others and highly recommend it!

I'm going in June!


----------



## 4Seasons

Ok finally I got my pictures uploaded:
http://bonnetcreek1.shutterfly.com/

But haven't labeled the pics yet, sorry.  Pics 139-157 are the unit I stayed in (#637 in building 3), a 1 bedroom deluxe.
The unit was in excellent condition, very clean and well maintained, no signs of wear.  I did note the model unit we viewed had granite countertops and mine still had laminate ones.  The tub was wonderful and it was very nice to have 2 separate sinks (even though I was alone I thought it was a great feature for a 1 bedroom unit).  Balcony access only from living room.
Kitchen was well equipped although all I did was make coffee during my stay.
Internet was spotty at best and several times I either could not connect or lost connection.  Wireless in the lobby worked well.
New gas grills were being installed the day I was there.  Overall the grounds were very well kept, however there was some construction debris around the edges of the lake that could have been picked up (pieces of plastic, styrofoam, etc.)
All the pools were very warm (it was really chilly during my visit) and the main pool by the lobby could have used a cleaning (some faint green spots on the bottom and sides).  Nothing that would have deterred me from swimming, just an observation.  
Food at La Cantina pricey (almost $11 for a wrap and soda) and average at best.  Never made it to the pizza place.  Several local restaurants had delivery menus slipped under my door but never ordered anything.  
Front desk staff was excellent.  Concierge seemed a bit distant but I didn't have any extensive interaction with her.  Bell staff were extremely helpful.
We also toured the 2 bedroom units (pics were blurry so didn't post them) and the INCREDIBLE 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential units.  They are absolutely HUGE at 2500 square feet and you could throw a heck of a party on that big balcony!!  That unit is pics 163 - 180.
Shuttle was pretty timely and it was a quick trip to EPCOT (which is the only park I visited during my short stay).  On the return from the park back to the resort though I think they left a couple minutes early because we were there at 9:15 and no bus in sight. 
This is the short version but I would give this property a 9 out of 10, especially for the location.
Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## 4Seasons

trolleyfanma said:


> We are considering Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  Do you know if the rooms have vacuum cleaners.  Also, when renting through Ken is there housekeeping during your stay?
> 
> Thanks!



There was a vacuum cleaner in the closet as well as a broom and dust pan.


----------



## ohionola

Can someone with a membership at BC send me a PM message? I have some questions about how it works as far as availablity and using your points at other resorts and the availability there.


----------



## vettechick99

4Seasons said:


> Ok finally I got my pictures uploaded:
> http://bonnetcreek1.shutterfly.com/
> 
> But haven't labeled the pics yet, sorry.  Pics 139-157 are the unit I stayed in (#637 in building 3), a 1 bedroom deluxe.
> The unit was in excellent condition, very clean and well maintained, no signs of wear.  I did note the model unit we viewed had granite countertops and mine still had laminate ones.  The tub was wonderful and it was very nice to have 2 separate sinks (even though I was alone I thought it was a great feature for a 1 bedroom unit).  Balcony access only from living room.
> Kitchen was well equipped although all I did was make coffee during my stay.
> Internet was spotty at best and several times I either could not connect or lost connection.  Wireless in the lobby worked well.
> New gas grills were being installed the day I was there.  Overall the grounds were very well kept, however there was some construction debris around the edges of the lake that could have been picked up (pieces of plastic, styrofoam, etc.)
> All the pools were very warm (it was really chilly during my visit) and the main pool by the lobby could have used a cleaning (some faint green spots on the bottom and sides).  Nothing that would have deterred me from swimming, just an observation.
> Food at La Cantina pricey (almost $11 for a wrap and soda) and average at best.  Never made it to the pizza place.  *Several local restaurants had delivery menus slipped under my door but never ordered anything.*
> Front desk staff was excellent.  Concierge seemed a bit distant but I didn't have any extensive interaction with her.  Bell staff were extremely helpful.
> We also toured the 2 bedroom units (pics were blurry so didn't post them) and the INCREDIBLE 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential units.  They are absolutely HUGE at 2500 square feet and you could throw a heck of a party on that big balcony!!  That unit is pics 163 - 180.
> Shuttle was pretty timely and it was a quick trip to EPCOT (which is the only park I visited during my short stay).  On the return from the park back to the resort though I think they left a couple minutes early because we were there at 9:15 and no bus in sight.
> This is the short version but I would give this property a 9 out of 10, especially for the location.
> Any questions feel free to ask.



Fantastic pictures! So glad you posted them. I loved seeing the Presidential Suite. I would like to rent one sometime. 

I'm so glad you enjoyed your stay. Makes me excited again for mine!

I bolded the flyer part. We had tons of flyers under our doors everyday, but I want to discourage people from calling the numbers on the flyers only because I have heard (maybe a myth) that scammers make up their own flyers hoping you will call and give them your credit card number. So we made sure to call the numbers in the phone book. I may be a Nervous Nelly, but I wanted to pass that along anyway.


----------



## Sammy

vettechick99:  I have most definitely heard about this as well, and it's a good reminder....thanks!

On another note, can anyone tell me if I should pack extra dishwasher soap?  We are not planning on the running the dishwasher a lot, but maybe every other day once it fills with breakfast dishes and cups.  Also, I'm already bringing my own Purex 3 in 1 laundry sheets, but are there any other supplies I should bring on my own (besides the usual personal items like shampoo?)

Thanks!


----------



## Ashleybs

Sammy said:


> vettechick99:  I have most definitely heard about this as well, and it's a good reminder....thanks!
> 
> On another note, can anyone tell me if I should pack extra dishwasher soap?  We are not planning on the running the dishwasher a lot, but maybe every other day once it fills with breakfast dishes and cups.  Also, I'm already bringing my own Purex 3 in 1 laundry sheets, but iare there any other supplies I should ould bring on my own (besides the usual personal items like shampoo?)
> 
> Thanks!



They provide you with two packets of dishwasher soap I believe it was as well as soap to wash dishes and if you run out you can always call the front desk and they will bring you more or stop by the desk!


----------



## disneyscuba

Hi all, 

 We have stay at Bonnet creek 3 times.  We love it.  Nice resort.  Nice workers. Don't have a lot of pics but have a couple that I havn't seen posted yet. 
A sign we found around the lake.  Didn't see any alligators. 






Later, 

DisneyScuba


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks so much for posting the pics!  It is always exciting to see the changes that are happening at the resort.  Also good news:  just checked the Orlando Recording Office- found out that our latest deed for Bonnet Creek has been recorded   Now we just wait for Wyndham to do the paperwork and we'll be all set!


----------



## sja03a

vettechick99 said:


> Fantastic pictures! So glad you posted them. I loved seeing the Presidential Suite. I would like to rent one sometime.
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed your stay. Makes me excited again for mine!
> 
> I bolded the flyer part. We had tons of flyers under our doors everyday, but I want to discourage people from calling the numbers on the flyers only because I have heard (maybe a myth) that scammers make up their own flyers hoping you will call and give them your credit card number. So we made sure to call the numbers in the phone book. I may be a Nervous Nelly, but I wanted to pass that along anyway.



A staff member told us when we were there once that those people are not allowed to be on the property. they somehow get in and deliver those menus but have not been able to catch them. This could be due to the semi lax security at the front gate. all you have to say is that you are checking in and they will let you in. So you can order from those places but they have to wait at the front desk and you will have to walk down to the lobby to get it. (at least that's how it was the first time we stayed there in 2008. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## sja03a

ohionola said:


> My family is staying at BC in April. I read on a travel review site that the free disney shuttle that BC offers does not allow strollers. Can anyone tell me if this is true or not? If it is, is it set in stone? Also will the shuttle take you to down town disney or only the parks? We are not interested in a rental car. Thanks.



everytime we have used the shuttles they allowed the strollers but they had to be folded up. you couldn't keep your kids in the stroller or anything. I have seen some pretty big ones on there. It could also depend on the driver.


----------



## Renee1061

Just booked our first Bonnet Creek stay for June 12-19!   I'm a Wyndham owner, but my daughter and I have always stayed on Disney property (except for a band trip last year).  She starts college this year, so using our timeshare saves us a bundle!  I didn't have enough points for the full week, but all I had to do was borrow from next year's points.


----------



## leight

Ok- getting excited.  Have contract in hand from Ken for a two bedroom deluxe for 4 days the week of april 11.  Handed in my 40 cat blankets to get the give a day promotion for 4 vouchers- we will upgrade these to the florida 4-day passes for about $40 each (depending on some factors may add the water park for another $25 each- we'd rather try out aquatica but it depends on how long we stay in orlando- if we do aquatica we'll book one nite at a hotel from hotwire probably)  

I have $50 in chili gift cards- house of blues $25 off $35,  sweettomatoes coupons for some off site meals.

I figure we'll eat lunch most days at the park but I have two soft sided coolers for a day or two there.

One question- if we get there early on sunday and check in- can we use the pool/facilities before the room is ready?  Trying to see how best to space the tickets since I don't want to pay for park hopping.


----------



## SparKeLLy

It's been a while but I wanted to comment since we had such a great experience with the free shuttle to/from the parks. We stayed at BC in Nov 2008 and used the shuttle daily with no problems. The shuttle does go to Downtown Disney also. It was always on time and the drivers were very friendly. Hope it hasn't changed.


----------



## snappy

leight said:


> Ok- getting excited.  Have contract in hand from Ken for a two bedroom deluxe for 4 days the week of april 11.  Handed in my 40 cat blankets to get the give a day promotion for 4 vouchers- we will upgrade these to the florida 4-day passes for about $40 each (depending on some factors may add the water park for another $25 each- we'd rather try out aquatica but it depends on how long we stay in orlando- if we do aquatica we'll book one nite at a hotel from hotwire probably)
> 
> I have $50 in chili gift cards- house of blues $25 off $35,  sweettomatoes coupons for some off site meals.
> 
> I figure we'll eat lunch most days at the park but I have two soft sided coolers for a day or two there.
> 
> One question- if we get there early on sunday and check in- can we use the pool/facilities before the room is ready?  Trying to see how best to space the tickets since I don't want to pay for park hopping.



I see no reason why you could not use the pool, lazy river, etc.  In the main building there is a bathroom with 2 showers, one of which is accessible, which has a door that opens to the pool area, right by the children's water play area.

Also, there is a pool table (maybe 2), a ping pong tabl, tables for checkers and chess.  I am sure you can find something to keep you busy until your room is ready.


----------



## vettechick99

leight said:


> Ok- getting excited.  Have contract in hand from Ken for a two bedroom deluxe for 4 days the week of april 11.  Handed in my 40 cat blankets to get the give a day promotion for 4 vouchers- we will upgrade these to the florida 4-day passes for about $40 each (depending on some factors may add the water park for another $25 each- we'd rather try out aquatica but it depends on how long we stay in orlando- if we do aquatica we'll book one nite at a hotel from hotwire probably)
> 
> I have $50 in chili gift cards- house of blues $25 off $35,  sweettomatoes coupons for some off site meals.
> 
> I figure we'll eat lunch most days at the park but I have two soft sided coolers for a day or two there.
> 
> One question- if we get there early on sunday and check in- can we use the pool/facilities before the room is ready?  Trying to see how best to space the tickets since I don't want to pay for park hopping.



Yes you can. We checked in pretty early - I think 1pm - and were able to use the locker room and pool. Like the PP said, the locker room is at the end of the hall in the building across from the lobby (where they do all the activities). Just ask and they will point you in the right direction.



Renee1061 said:


> Just booked our first Bonnet Creek stay for June 12-19!   I'm a Wyndham owner, but my daughter and I have always stayed on Disney property (except for a band trip last year).  She starts college this year, so using our timeshare saves us a bundle!  I didn't have enough points for the full week, but all I had to do was borrow from next year's points.



Yay and welcome!!!


----------



## ascardino

4Seasons said:


> Ok finally I got my pictures uploaded:
> http://bonnetcreek1.shutterfly.com/
> 
> But haven't labeled the pics yet, sorry.  Pics 139-157 are the unit I stayed in (#637 in building 3), a 1 bedroom deluxe.
> The unit was in excellent condition, very clean and well maintained, no signs of wear.  I did note the model unit we viewed had granite countertops and mine still had laminate ones.  The tub was wonderful and it was very nice to have 2 separate sinks (even though I was alone I thought it was a great feature for a 1 bedroom unit).  Balcony access only from living room.
> Kitchen was well equipped although all I did was make coffee during my stay.
> Internet was spotty at best and several times I either could not connect or lost connection.  Wireless in the lobby worked well.
> New gas grills were being installed the day I was there.  Overall the grounds were very well kept, however there was some construction debris around the edges of the lake that could have been picked up (pieces of plastic, styrofoam, etc.)
> All the pools were very warm (it was really chilly during my visit) and the main pool by the lobby could have used a cleaning (some faint green spots on the bottom and sides).  Nothing that would have deterred me from swimming, just an observation.
> Food at La Cantina pricey (almost $11 for a wrap and soda) and average at best.  Never made it to the pizza place.  Several local restaurants had delivery menus slipped under my door but never ordered anything.
> Front desk staff was excellent.  Concierge seemed a bit distant but I didn't have any extensive interaction with her.  Bell staff were extremely helpful.
> We also toured the 2 bedroom units (pics were blurry so didn't post them) and the INCREDIBLE 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential units.  They are absolutely HUGE at 2500 square feet and you could throw a heck of a party on that big balcony!!  That unit is pics 163 - 180.
> Shuttle was pretty timely and it was a quick trip to EPCOT (which is the only park I visited during my short stay).  On the return from the park back to the resort though I think they left a couple minutes early because we were there at 9:15 and no bus in sight.
> This is the short version but I would give this property a 9 out of 10, especially for the location.
> Any questions feel free to ask.



Thanks  for posting the pics and info! Thinking of staying there in June.


----------



## Sammy

Can anyone tell me how far Universal's City Walk would be from Bonnet creek?


----------



## mirlow

Hi, we just booked a stay starting Sunday through Ken

I haven't had much time to read up on the resort since this was a very last minute trip.  From what I have read it looks like we are going to have a great time.

We are planning on doing non park activities while stay at BC and then focus on just the parks when we move to the BWI on the 26th.  I see that there is a shuttle to the parks, but I was sure if there was a shuttle to the water parks or DTD?

TIA


----------



## snappy

I just returned on March 8th.  I have a copy of the shuttle schedule in front of me.  There are not shuttles listed for the water parks.  I am not sure if there are any added during busy times/summer. The schedule is clearly marked as applying from March 1-March 16, 2010.

There is a shuttle for Downtown Disney.  Departure times from the clubhouse are at 3:30 pm, 5:30 pm, 7:30 pm, 9:05 pm, and 11:45 pm.  Return times from Downtown Disney are 5:40 pm, 7:40 pm, 9:15 pm and 12:00 am.

It appears there are two other shuttles, one that goes to MK and Epcot that leaves the club house on the hour and half hour starting at 8 am through 12:30 pm.  Then there is a break and then there are shuttles also to MK and Epcot at 2:45 pm, 4:45 pm, 5:45 pm and 6:45 pm.

There are two last shuttles to MK ONLY at 7:45 p, and 8:45 pm.

The other shuttle departs the clubhouse on the quarter hour starting at 8:15 am through 12:15 pm and it goes to the Studios and Animal Kingdom.

Again there is an afternoon break in departures and then the shuttle resumes at 3:30 om, 5:30 pm, 6:30 pm, 7:30 pm.

Return times are many from MK, 12:15 pm, 3 pm, 5 pm, 6 pm, 7 pm, 7:30 pm, 8 pm, 8:30 pm, 9 pm, 9:30 pm,10 pm, 10:30 pm, 11 pm, 11:30 pm.  All above were for March 1-6 and 8-12.  

They added one additional return for March 7, and March 13-16 at 12:30 am.

Epcot return times are 3:15 pm, 5:15 pm, 6:15 pm, 7:15 pm, 7:45 pm, 8:15 pm, 8:45 pm, 9:15 pm, 9:45 pm.  All above were from March 1-4, March 6-11, and March 13-16.

They added one additional return for March 5th and March 12th- 10:15 pm.

Animal Kingdon return times are 4 pm and 6 pm on March 1,2, 4-9, 11 and 12th, with additional returns at 7 pm and 8 pm on March 3, 10, 13, and 16th.

Studios return times are 4:15 pm. 6:15 pm, 7:15 pm, 8:15 pm, 9 pm on March 2-7, and 9-14th, with additional returns of 9:40 pm and 10:45 pm on March 1, 8, 15, and 16.

I will say I have not used the shuttles as we always rent a car.  I do think it is a nice feature if you have teens or adults in your party that want to come and go at a different time or to a different park than whoever is driving the car.

Obviously, you have to keep the schedule on your person to know the return times.  It is complicated during this time of year.

I am sure the departure and return times are extended during spring break and summer when WDW park closures are later.

Hope that is helpful.

I would call the resort when it gets closer to your trip and ask them to fax you a shuttle schedule for your dates.  I have found the folks at the activities desk to be more than accommodating.  They even printed off my Southwest boarding pass for me when I could not get the printer connected to one of the computers in the computer room to work.


----------



## garmich

Sammy said:


> Can anyone tell me how far Universal's City Walk would be from Bonnet creek?



According to Google Maps, it's 11.6 miles from Bonnet Creek to Universal Studios.  By car, it would take about 17 minutes to get to the parking lot by car via I-4.


----------



## DisneyPoohBear

We are going to be there June 12-19th as well. I am very excited and the resort looks beautiful. Thanks everyone for all of the info, it has been very helpful!


----------



## ttfn3

We are heading to WBC for checkin on Saturday.   Does the resort provide pool towels by the pools?


----------



## garmich

ttfn3 said:


> We are heading to WBC for checkin on Saturday.   Does the resort provide pool towels by the pools?



Yes, there are towels provided at each pool.

Enjoy your stay at BC.  It's a great resort.  We'll be there for a week in August.


----------



## katallo

We stayed in Bldg #3.  I think it was Torre de Mar.  There was quite a bit of construction in the Fall.  Does anyone know if all of the new buildings have been completed?  One building appeared to have a parking garage.  I'm curious on the status for our upcoming trip.  We honestly really liked parking outside of our condo vs a garage.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## LeslieG

Staying at Bonnet Creek this weekend.  Coming from MCO, is there a Walgreens or Walmart or Publix or someplace I will pass that I can stop to pick up sunscreen, snacks, etc?


----------



## ttfn3

Thanks for the info on the pool towels!

LeslieG - must be Ohio week to travel to Florida.  We're checking in at BC on Saturday also.

I know there is a Publix behind the Orlando Premium Outlet near 535 (right off I-4) - it's actually on Vineland ave nearer to International Drive - you can do a google search and a map will display.  It's normally where we shop when we travel to the Disney area.  There is also a Walgreen's on 535 near the Vistana Resort - which should also be a short drive from BC.  There's also a Walmart nearby.  It's huge - so I prefer to avoid this store.


----------



## snappy

katallo said:


> We stayed in Bldg #3.  I think it was Torre de Mar.  There was quite a bit of construction in the Fall.  Does anyone know if all of the new buildings have been completed?  One building appeared to have a parking garage.  I'm curious on the status for our upcoming trip.  We honestly really liked parking outside of our condo vs a garage.  Thanks, everyone.



Building 6 looks finished, but not opened.  A maintenance guy who really helped us locate something told us the staff for the new building was in the process of being trained.  I think this new building requires a different level of ownership or something.  I think it is called Terra del Sol. anyone know anything about what is required ownership wise to stay in that building?

There is yet another building still under construction.  According to the map they gave us at check in it is going to be a hotel.  The map also show 2 future pools adjacent to Terra del Sol and the new hotel. 

I would say  there will continue to be construction for awhile.  Honestly though, it did not affect us at building 5 at all. I really liked the are we stayed in.

We shopped at the Target on 192.  I think we went on 535.  I just went to the Target site and got the address and then map quested it.  it was about 7 miles from bonnet creek.  There was a Publix on the corner but we shopped at it another time and it seemed older and not as clean.  Liked the Target better, better selection, and more people to ask for help finding stuff.  It looked fairly new as well. We checked in to the resort first and then went to the store so I can't help with directions from MCo direct to the store but it could easily be mapquested.

The street address of that Target is

4795 W Irlo Bronson Meml Hwy
Kissimmee, FL 34746


----------



## Brian Noble

A good chunk of Building 6 is going into the Presidential Reserve pool.  PR is the newest level of Wyndham's pyramid, one step above VIP Platinum, and PR inventory is available only to PR owners until a few months prior to use.  I'm not sure how much of building 6 is going into PR---it could be all of it, for all I know.  There are Presidential-level units (nicer decor, higher end furnishings) in other buildings that are part of the regular inventory pool.

My most recent Wyn owners magazine came just the other day, and I recall reading that tower 6 is going to be open for occupancy sometime this summer---June or July.

The final building is slated to be a Wyndham-branded hotel.  The only real inconvenienced I noticed from tower five last July was that you couldn't walk all the way around the lagoon, so the pool slide was a longer hike.  I was not disturbed by noise, etc.


----------



## Upatnoon

I've stayed a couple of times in the past 6 months and it seems that construction is either very slow or stopped on the new towers.

I have done shopping at the Publix on International Drive and 192 (They give you a map at Bonnet Creek) It is a new store with a big deli.

I have also gone shopping at Super Walmart on Vineland Drive, another easy drive.

Price-wise, Super Walmart is cheaper than Publix and it carries a lot more stuff. Publix is more upscale and less crowded.

It takes about 15 minutes to drive to either of these stores. Both of them cater to tourists, so if you forgot something from home, you will probably be able to find it.


----------



## nifferearly

Our favorite store for groceries is SuperTarget at Exit 11 on 417 (Orange Blossom Trail).  We take 417 from the airport and stop on the way to our condo.  It's a very nice store and is never crowded.


----------



## ohionola

To the people that sent me a PM, sorry for the delay. I can't reply back until I have 10 posts. We are 4 weeks away from our stay at BC and can't wait!


----------



## leight

we're staying the week of 4/11- getting very excited reading about it here.  Do the cooking supplies-pots and pans come in large sizes to make pasta? Is there a strainer(colander) or can opener? Planning to spend sunday at the unit and hotel and not use our 4 day tickets on that day so I would like to make our normal pasta sunday dinner. We live in tampa- so I can certainly bring my own- just want to be prepared. Thanks!


----------



## SparKeLLy

leight said:


> we're staying the week of 4/11- getting very excited reading about it here.  Do the cooking supplies-pots and pans come in large sizes to make pasta? Is there a strainer(colander) or can opener? Planning to spend sunday at the unit and hotel and not use our 4 day tickets on that day so I would like to make our normal pasta sunday dinner. We live in tampa- so I can certainly bring my own- just want to be prepared. Thanks!



click here to go to post #98  it includes a bunch of  pictures of what is in the kitchen and it looks like it has all those things you listed.


----------



## rkb2530

Just received this from Wyndham:

The fabulous Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort in Lake Buena Vista, Florida and just a few minutes from Walt Disney World® Resort has added a new tower, Torre del Sol. There are 300 new one-, two-, three- and four-bedroom units, including Presidential Reserve Suites. 

You may book now for arrivals beginning August 20, 2010. We are delighted to offer this advance announcement to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus VIP Members.


----------



## leight

SparKeLLy said:


> click here to go to post #98  it includes a bunch of  pictures of what is in the kitchen and it looks like it has all those things you listed.




Thank you that's perfect!


----------



## ohionola

rkb2530 said:


> Just received this from Wyndham:
> 
> You may book now for arrivals beginning August 20, 2010. We are delighted to offer this advance announcement to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus VIP Members.



So what is the difference between a plus VIP member and a regular member?


----------



## garmich

rkb2530 said:


> Just received this from Wyndham:
> 
> The fabulous Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort in Lake Buena Vista, Florida and just a few minutes from Walt Disney World® Resort has added a new tower, Torre del Sol. There are 300 new one-, two-, three- and four-bedroom units, including Presidential Reserve Suites.
> 
> You may book now for arrivals beginning August 20, 2010. We are delighted to offer this advance announcement to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus VIP Members.





ohionola said:


> So what is the difference between a plus VIP member and a regular member?



This is one of the "benefits" that VIP's get, that regular members don't get.  It is "Resort Specials Notification".  VIP's receive advance notification on resort openings, new locations and special offers via e-mail.


----------



## hsmamato2

wow,I had no idea they were on property- that is close! IS this an RCI timeshare?  just curious,don't know much about the whole timeshare thing....but this place looks intriguing!
   do you have to own here to stay here,or can you rent a stay?


----------



## kkmcan

Hi. I just discovered this thread and thought I'd add my two cents.  We've stayed at BC twice with my inlaws who own there.  This past Dec. we stayed in the 4 bed/4bath Presidential suite along with my mil, fil, sil and her husband and 3 kids.   There was plenty of room.  We even had a party /family reunion one night as my dh's relatives all live in Orlando so they came for dinner.  There was still plenty of room.

The balcony runs the whole length of the suite and has 2 chaise lounges and a table and chairs set.  The furniture inside is to die for! Huge and comfy- very elaborate.  

The shuttle is ontime, fast and efficient.  No problems there whatsoever.  Being able to fix up some breakfast before leaving for the park is so nice.  And coming back to eat dinner at the end of the day was great to. We heated up some lasagna and garlic bread one night.  Then had leftovers the next night. Super easy and cheap.

We love this property and if it weren't for having to fly across the country we'd probably go every year.


----------



## Brian Noble

> It is "Resort Specials Notification". VIP's receive advance notification on resort openings, new locations and special offers via e-mail.


Huh.  They shouldn't have sent it to me, but I got one too.


----------



## garmich

Brian Noble said:


> Huh.  They shouldn't have sent it to me, but I got one too.



In the 2009-2010 member's directory (page 345), it's touted as an "Extra Benefit - All Year Long" for VIPs.   I'm a non-VIP owner at BC and I didn't get one.  I guess my measly 168k point total doesn't qualify for any notification emails.


----------



## leanne11

wow wow..u guys have me so excited have a newborn and thought i would have to put off disney for a couple of years but this is exactly what i have been searching for... any advice for babies..how do i get on an email list (have no time to read all pages) thanks in advance....


----------



## vettechick99

kkmcan said:


> Hi. I just discovered this thread and thought I'd add my two cents.  We've stayed at BC twice with my inlaws who own there.  This past Dec. we stayed in the 4 bed/4bath Presidential suite along with my mil, fil, sil and her husband and 3 kids.   There was plenty of room.  We even had a party /family reunion one night as my dh's relatives all live in Orlando so they came for dinner.  There was still plenty of room.
> 
> The balcony runs the whole length of the suite and has 2 chaise lounges and a table and chairs set.  The furniture inside is to die for! Huge and comfy- very elaborate.
> 
> The shuttle is ontime, fast and efficient.  No problems there whatsoever.  Being able to fix up some breakfast before leaving for the park is so nice.  And coming back to eat dinner at the end of the day was great to. We heated up some lasagna and garlic bread one night.  Then had leftovers the next night. Super easy and cheap.
> 
> We love this property and if it weren't for having to fly across the country we'd probably go every year.



I would loooove to stay in the Pres. Suite one day!



leanne11 said:


> wow wow..u guys have me so excited have a newborn and thought i would have to put off disney for a couple of years but this is exactly what i have been searching for... any advice for babies..how do i get on an email list (have no time to read all pages) thanks in advance....



I'm confused...what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Brian Noble

> I guess my measly 168k point total doesn't qualify for any notification emails.


Check your spam folder.  I only own 189K, all resale.


----------



## leanne11

i see Ken's website..thanks


----------



## ttfn3

Hi everyone!  We checked into Bonnet Creek yesterday.  We got here around 1 p.m. I must say that we have stayed at several time shares near here - and BC had one of the easiest checkins we have ever experienced! Liked the nice touch of free punch in the lobby.  Very refreshing and available all afternoon. Our room wasn't ready, so we hung out at the main pool until we got a call around 4:30 p.m.  The weather was gorgeus for the pool - 74 and sunny. The pool was heated and very nice temp.  At 2 there were ice cream sundaes in the activity center for $2.  Very nice size - vanilla or chocolate ice cream - with load your own toppings.  DS enjoyed a nice big bowl. We had entertainment at the pool - Sunny Ferguson - playing music. And also kids pool games.  One little girl was very impressive with the hula hoop!  Fun times.  I was also able to get wireless access from the main pool - to use my Ipod Touch to check our open table dinner reservation at Paradiso 37.

We are in building one  - Torre de la Terra on floor #4 at the very east end of the hall.  Our 2 BR unit is very nice and has a great view of the lake. We can also see the top of the America section of Epcot. It should have a good view of high fireworks at Epcot (we missed it last night).  We are a close walk to the main lobby/activity area.  It was very quiet last night.  Here's a tip - if you have small children or adults that need to use the bathroom at night, bring nightlights for the bathroom.  It gets very dark in the bathrooms since they are interior rooms.  I was glad I packed the nightlights. Our unit is very large and seems well stocked.  After dinner last night - and a walk around a very packed Downtown Disney - we headed to the grocery store for a few basics.  We shopped at the Publix on Vineland.  

We talked to some people from Philly on our walk about the resort yesterday, and they are here without a car.  Personally, I would recommend having a rental car.  The resort is very close to Downtown Disney, and the 535/536/International South drive away - so you have lots of access to good restaurants.

Oh - finally - I am using my laptop in the unit using a wireless connection at the resort.  Yipee! Maybe it's because we are so close to the main building?


----------



## vettechick99

Thanks for the live report!!


----------



## leight

Vettechick- thanks for putting together this thread. I have been reading it for the past few weeks trying to put together an economical spring break trip for my family and Bonnet Creek is just the ticket! Staying there and being able to cook and spread out in the evenings- with the kids having their own tvs- will make this much more enjoyable and relaxing than the mod we normally stay at. Ken's been great to deal with and we will continue to look towards renting from him whenever we travel to Disney. Living in tampa we usually spend at least one weekend a year at a Disney hotel to meet up with family that are at Disney.  We haven't gone to a park in 3 yrs (been doing cruises instead) but this will be a nice time revisiting Disney on our own and having real family time- without the squables and space issues of sharing a disney hotel room or tvs.

Thank you again for making all the info so easily accessible!


----------



## Disney_bound2010

Do they offer pack n plays or high chairs here, i understand its a timeshare location and we are currently a guest of another timeshare owner using it the week of spring break and i really wasnt sure as to what i HAD to bring....


----------



## vettechick99

leight said:


> Vettechick- thanks for putting together this thread. I have been reading it for the past few weeks trying to put together an economical spring break trip for my family and Bonnet Creek is just the ticket! Staying there and being able to cook and spread out in the evenings- with the kids having their own tvs- will make this much more enjoyable and relaxing than the mod we normally stay at. Ken's been great to deal with and we will continue to look towards renting from him whenever we travel to Disney. Living in tampa we usually spend at least one weekend a year at a Disney hotel to meet up with family that are at Disney.  We haven't gone to a park in 3 yrs (been doing cruises instead) but this will be a nice time revisiting Disney on our own and having real family time- without the squables and space issues of sharing a disney hotel room or tvs.
> 
> Thank you again for making all the info so easily accessible!



You are welcome! I didn't know how much I would love staying off-site til I tried BC. As a life-long on-siter, it's hard to make the leap. Needing the extra space for a child, but not wanting to give up location is precisely why we love BC. I hope you do too!


----------



## Upatnoon

Yes, they have high chairs and pack n plays. Just request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room. I've never had to wait more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Disney_bound2010

Upatnoon said:


> Yes, they have high chairs and pack n plays. Just request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room. I've never had to wait more than 20 minutes.



are you charged extra? is this somethng that i should call ahead of time and ask for just so im guaranteed one so i know what to bring and what not to bring... i dont wanna not take a pack n play then get there and they not have any avail....


----------



## Upatnoon

The pack n plays and high chairs are 100% free. We have twins and have not had a problem with availability in 3 stays. It crossed my mind the first time we stayed there, but the great thing about visiting Orlando and Disney is that the hotels and restaurants are well-prepared for families, especially a well-run place like Bonnet Creek.  You know, there are probably more pack n plays around Disney than there are pack n plays total in some states!


----------



## Momto4

Hi,
I'm sure this appears somewhere in this thread, but my search turned up "0 results"...

Are the units equipped with regular drip coffee makers?  If yes, does Wyndham provide a supply of paper filters?

Thank you!!  Less than one week to go!!!!


----------



## Disney_bound2010

Are they equipped with just the basic essentials or do they have extras? *blender etc*


----------



## TrueLove's1stKiss

When staying at Bonnet Creek where do you purchace your park tickets?  Do they have a ticket counter or do you go through undercover tourist for the best deal? 

Thanks!


----------



## horseshowmom

TrueLove's1stKiss said:


> When staying at Bonnet Creek where do you purchace your park tickets?  Do they have a ticket counter or do you go through undercover tourist for the best deal?
> 
> Thanks!



I always purchase my tickets ahead of time. Undercover Tourist is good. So is Ticketmania. If you don't get the mousesavers newsletter, sign up for it (free). It has a link for more savings. When you compare ticket prices, be sure to pay attention to whether shipping is included or not.


----------



## Disney_bound2010

TrueLove's1stKiss said:


> When staying at Bonnet Creek where do you purchace your park tickets?  Do they have a ticket counter or do you go through undercover tourist for the best deal?
> 
> Thanks!



I purchased thru undercover tourist they include taxes so there are no hidden fees, and it ended up being wayyy cheaper than the disney sit, wyndham also has a ticket counter as well.... when i purchased our tickets i paid for 5 days got 1 day free


----------



## TrueLove's1stKiss

Cool!  Thanks for the replies!!!  I really want to go & stay at BC,  but unfortunatly we don't have any upcoming trips in the budget for some time!  I do think I could plan a really nice trip on a decent budget by staying at BC, so I'm starting to collect info to budget our next trip & hopefully we can make it happen in the next couple years!!!


----------



## ttfn3

We checked in Saturday and our unit has a brand new Drip Cuisinart Coffee Maker.  There are 2 packets of coffee plus some filters for the coffee maker (looks like enough for a week of one pot of coffee a day) plus a gold toned filter.  I was also glad to see a coffee scoop with the coffee makert.  We purchased our own ground coffee - so I'm not sure how the 2 starter sets of coffee tastes.   

Yes - there is a blender in the kitchen. Looks like a pretty well equipped kitchen.  The plates/bowls are quite large.  DH commented that it looks like dinnerware made for Andre the Giant. 

After a day of rain Sunday, and some cool temps Monday, we are hoping for a nice pool day on Tuesday!


----------



## lillygator

ok what view?
closest to the pool and full fireworks.


Most importantly.....corkscrew? (not like I don't carry on in my purse just checking!)


----------



## Momto4

TTFN3, 
Thanks for the coffee info!


----------



## Lori444

Hi everybody.

Does anybody know if all of the units have flatscreen tv's?  If not all, which buildings are newer or newly remodeled that would have the flatscreens?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## garmich

Lori444 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Does anybody know if all of the units have flatscreen tv's?  If not all, which buildings are newer or newly remodeled that would have the flatscreens?  Thanks in advance!



In Aug 2008, we were in building #1 (Torre de la Tierra).  Our 2-BR unit did not have a flatscreen TV.


----------



## Upatnoon

We had flatscreens in our 2 bedroom for our last 2 stays. We  stayed in the buildings to the left of where you check in. While the TVs are flat, I think the TV signal is just digital, not HD. Not that I spent much time watching TV.


----------



## ttfn3

Lillygater - Yes - there is a corkscrew in the kitchen.  

We are also in Building #1 - 3 tvs - no flat screen tvs.  

We are enjoying Building #1.  Great lakeview and a close walk to the main pool/activity center.  We just got back from playing mini golf (FREE! - checkout equipment for 2 hours).  DH & DS are playing a game of pool (FREE!)before we head out for some dinner.

Up tomorrow is MK.  Yahoo!


----------



## vettechick99

lillygator said:


> ok what view?
> closest to the pool and full fireworks.
> 
> 
> Most importantly.....corkscrew? (not like I don't carry on in my purse just checking!)



Blender and corkscrew...the most important items you need on any vacation!

Hey lillygator!!


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

Packing....I will be there tomorrow!!!  I have a couple quick questions.

Is there a hair blowdryer and is it a little hotel one or a regular size one?

Is there shampoo and conditioner?

Do we need to buy coffee for the coffee maker or do they provide it and if so is it any good?

Thanks--so excited!!!


----------



## 2wins

Hi Gang,

My family of 4 and my brother's family of 4 are going 11-13 to 11-20.  We booked a presidential suite through Ken Price.  He is a very nice guy, and seems very concerned with providing people with an enjoyable stay.  Love this thread!  Thank you Vette girl for starting it.  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## tndislvr

Hi all!  My family of 4 will be here in May and not planning to get a car.  I'm getting a little nervous about relying on the shuttle for transportation as we have two small children and a stroller is a must.  I called BC and they assured me that as long as the stroller folds we can take it on the shuttle.  However, I received a copy of the shuttle schedule and it clearly states no strollers allowed.  Anyone have any experience with taking a stroller on the shuttle?

On another note, we booked through Ken Price and he is amazing.  Very nice, professional, and customer service oriented.  I would highly recommend him to anyone.


----------



## Julie*

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> Packing....I will be there tomorrow!!!  I have a couple quick questions.
> 
> Is there a hair blowdryer and is it a little hotel one or a regular size one?
> 
> Is there shampoo and conditioner?
> 
> Do we need to buy coffee for the coffee maker or do they provide it and if so is it any good?
> 
> Thanks--so excited!!!



There is a hair dryer and it is just like the ones at hotels- hooked to the wall.

There are sample size shampoos/conditioners in each of the bathrooms. It is certainly not enough for a week.

I don't drink coffee but I think there was just enough supplies to brew 1 or 2 pots. 

Enjoy your trip- we'll be there on April 25th for our 3rd time.


----------



## Julie*

2wins said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> My family of 4 and my brother's family of 4 are going 11-13 to 11-20.  We booked a presidential suite through Ken Price.  He is a very nice guy, and seems very concerned with providing people with an enjoyable stay.  Love this thread!  Thank you Vette girl for starting it.  Hope to see some of you there!



We stayed in the presidential suite a year ago and it was amazing!  It's perfect for 2 families b/c you each have your own space at each end of the unit.  The balcony was amazing and we spent alot of time out their in the evenings.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

Julie* said:


> There is a hair dryer and it is just like the ones at hotels- hooked to the wall.
> 
> There are sample size shampoos/conditioners in each of the bathrooms. It is certainly not enough for a week.
> 
> I don't drink coffee but I think there was just enough supplies to brew 1 or 2 pots.
> 
> Enjoy your trip- we'll be there on April 25th for our 3rd time.




Thank you!


----------



## ADisneyNutInCanada

We were there 2 weeks ago.   We miss it alot!!!  Vacation time flies way too fast.

But, if you need more coffee or dish soap, shampoo etc.  Just call down and they will provide more and I did hear you could pick stuff up a the Recreation desk.  Have fun!  You will absolutely love it there!


----------



## hsmamato2

do all of you here own points for a timeshare,or do you pay cash for nights here?   If you do own timeshare here, is it RCI,or another timeshare?
 if it is RCI how do you plan for a trip here?  how far in advance must you plan?
    thanks


----------



## JoeU

Hello Everyone,

I've been lurking here for a couple of months. I am a BC owner, and I am finally going to use my timeshare in 3 weeks. We have a 2 bedroom for 5 people. 

My DW brought up an interesting question tonight that I didn't find the answer to here (and EVERY answer is here). If you buy something in the parks, with the Mighty Rat send it back to BC? I know they do that for the Disney hotels, but how about something like BC that is practically across the street? Has anyone had anything sent back to BC. I'd rather not lug all the junk the kids buy in the parks!

Thanks

Joe


----------



## froggygrrrl

JoeU said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a couple of months. I am a BC owner, and I am finally going to use my timeshare in 3 weeks. We have a 2 bedroom for 5 people.
> 
> My DW brought up an interesting question tonight that I didn't find the answer to here (and EVERY answer is here). If you buy something in the parks, with the Mighty Rat send it back to BC? I know they do that for the Disney hotels, but how about something like BC that is practically across the street? Has anyone had anything sent back to BC. I'd rather not lug all the junk the kids buy in the parks!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe



Hi there fellow BC owner! In my experience, no there is no service provided by the parks to send your purchases back to Bonnet Creek. However, if you don't want to walk around with everything you buy, you can elect to have it sent to the front of the park. There is a designated pick-up place. So far I have only used this service in MK so I don't know offhand where all the pick-up locations are at. 

Have a great vacation! I'm sure you'll love Bonnet Creek!


----------



## lillygator

vettechick99 said:


> Blender and corkscrew...the most important items you need on any vacation!
> 
> Hey lillygator!!



hey there my beautiful chickadee!! (and chicklette....and  handsome hubb!)
cross your fingers, I think Ken is hooking us up for October!




How are you all? DD ok? I scanned your CB post on her bump.....and now another babe??   We are struggling with that now....7 and 5, 45 and 35......a new baby? If I could make sure it was a girl (only since they all have to share a room and all the hand me downs!)

Hope all is well!!


----------



## lillygator

ADisneyNutInCanada said:


> We were there 2 weeks ago.   We miss it alot!!!  Vacation time flies way too fast.
> 
> But, if you need more coffee or dish soap, shampoo etc.  Just call down and they will provide more and I did hear you could pick stuff up a the Recreation desk.  Have fun!  You will absolutely love it there!



was this where you stayed where the pool was not in service?


----------



## lillygator

and btw, not fully booked yet, Ken is on HIS vacation, and he has been emailing me while on his trip. 


I consider that excellent customer service.


----------



## ADisneyNutInCanada

Two different places.  No problems at BC and the pool problem was at a villa in West Haven, Davenport.
On the second half of our trip we booked a 5 bed villa that had a beautiful pool and spa area but was not working - no water in the spa!   No  spa for half of our 8 night stay and finally the pool warmed up on our last day.   We were given the option to find alternate accomodations, so I emailed Ken and his wife looked for other options for us and found a couple nights open at Star Island which goes to show you how sincere they are!  We opted to just stay put as the house was gorgeous and we went out and looked for water   It worked out ok, a disappoiontment and inconvenience but we received a discount for this in the end.  
Anyhow, we stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek first through Ken Price and his wife Denise - who BTW is incredibly nice and honest and helpful and will bend over backward to help you!


----------



## tndislvr

I agree....Ken and his wife are awesome.


----------



## jlacfire

tndislvr said:


> Hi all!  My family of 4 will be here in May and not planning to get a car.  I'm getting a little nervous about relying on the shuttle for transportation as we have two small children and a stroller is a must.  I called BC and they assured me that as long as the stroller folds we can take it on the shuttle.  However, I received a copy of the shuttle schedule and it clearly states no strollers allowed.  Anyone have any experience with taking a stroller on the shuttle?
> 
> On another note, we booked through Ken Price and he is amazing.  Very nice, professional, and customer service oriented.  I would highly recommend him to anyone.



I was able to take my Maclaren double stroller (folded) on the shuttle 2 weeks ago without a problem.  I saw what it said on the bottom of the schedule about no strollers as well, but we did not have any issues. 

We did however have an issue a couple of times with the shuttle being full.  We arrived 10-15 minutes early and there was already a huge line, and we were not able to get on.  We elected to just drive rather than wait 30 minutes for the next shuttle, since we were trying to make it for rope drop.  I would make sure you get to the shuttle early!


----------



## jlacfire

Lori444 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Does anybody know if all of the units have flatscreen tv's?  If not all, which buildings are newer or newly remodeled that would have the flatscreens?  Thanks in advance!



We were in building #5 and we had 3 flat screens, 1 in each of the 2 bdrms and one in the living room.

We were on the 12th floor and had a GREAT view of the Epcot AND Magic Kingdom fireworks!  The pool and lazy river were right out the back door of our building!


----------



## jlacfire

Julie* said:


> There is a hair dryer and it is just like the ones at hotels- hooked to the wall.
> 
> There are sample size shampoos/conditioners in each of the bathrooms. It is certainly not enough for a week.



I asked the guy at the front desk for more shampoo (I meant 1 or 2), and he gave me a bag with 9 l!  You can also just call down to the front desk and they'll bring you more of whatever you need (shampoo, conditioner, laundry soap, dishwashing soap)


----------



## Cdn Gal

> do all of you here own points for a timeshare,or do you pay cash for nights here? If you do own timeshare here, is it RCI,or another timeshare?
> if it is RCI how do you plan for a trip here? how far in advance must you plan?
> thanks
> /QUOTE]
> 
> We own points at BC- 2 separate deeds.  It is a Wyndham timeshare.  But RCI trades into Wyndham.  Because I am a planner by nature, I have everything booked 8-10 months in advance.    Only during Christmas would I ever use my 13 month out window to book.


----------



## lillygator

does the room get cleaned at all?


----------



## lillygator

also, at what point in time can you make a room request and which one? We'd love to be close to the main pool and be able to see fireworks!


----------



## Cdn Gal

No the room does not get cleaned at all.  You clean up your own mess!   I would call down 1-2 weeks prior to your visit for your request.  There is no guarantee what you get, but they will try to make you happy.  After all, they want to sell a timeshare to you!


----------



## Brian Noble

> do all of you here own points for a timeshare,or do you pay cash for nights here? If you do own timeshare here, is it RCI,or another timeshare?
> if it is RCI how do you plan for a trip here? how far in advance must you plan?


I own Wyndham, and have stayed here on an RCI exchange.  As with most Wyndhams, Bonnet exchanges through RCI.  Most inventory is in Weeks, but you might see the odd Points unit once in a blue moon.

Wyndham typically deposits about 7-9 months prior to use, one month at a time.  AT Bonnet, they rarely if ever deposit "major" holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter), but they do sometimes deposit the lesser ones (Presidents, Memorial Day, etc.)  Wyndham has deposited through November.  You will need a pretty strong trader---it's one step below DVC, but one step above the Hiltons.


----------



## Ashleybs

jlacfire said:


> We were in building #5 and we had 3 flat screens, 1 in each of the 2 bdrms and one in the living room.
> 
> We were on the 12th floor and had a GREAT view of the Epcot AND Magic Kingdom fireworks!  The pool and lazy river were right out the back door of our building!



Did you have the lagoon or parking lot view? We'd love to be able to see the fireworks from both parks!


----------



## SamiL

We're checking in a a few weeks.  We've got a water-loving toddler so I was thinking it might be nice to be near the kid's pool and playground. But I can't tell for sure on the map where the kid's pool is. Is there more than one? 

Do you think it's possible to get a quite room with a fireworks view near the kids pool and playground? Does a room or building like that exist? 

We actually have two consecutive reservations. The first for 7 nights and the second for 5. (We think if you're going to travel that far you might as well stay a while!) I'm planning on asking them to link the reservations so hopefully we don't have to move. I'm not sure they'll do that. Does anybody know? I made my reservation through the Wyndham Members site and 7 days was the longest option it gave me. 

Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## Disney_bound2010

As I was looking thru the shuttle schedule I notice a slight problem in "small print" at the bottom....

"There is NO smoking,eating,drinking,*STROLLERS *or luggage permitted on the shuttle.....

Im thinking OMG seriously? Theres got to be a mistake right?

So I called the shuttle service and was told "not in specific words but.... "
They cannot accomodate families with large strollers because of the *"LIABILITY"* And that I needed to JUST GO BUY an umbrella stroller!!! Yes you read it correctly!

So I say this is not an obtion I have a 1 yr old and a 5 yr old that has braces on his legs, told her 2 different times what kind of stroller i had *its a full size that holds the infant seat but we dont use the inf seat* I then proceed to say ok you take wheelchairs since my son has braces would i just be able to bring him on there in the stroller... *btw we even have a handicap placcard for our van* shes like ummmm NO, but you CAN TAKE A CAB!!!!

So needless to say that after 10 mins of being on the phone I WAS REALLY DISAPPOINTED>... i called the front desk explained this is our first time at this resort *which my friend is a timeshare owner* and that i have a family of 5 and to take a cab is very unneccessary to happen being that I would need a carseat for my children, and 2 out of everyone ive heard from about their resort ive never once heard that they would not accomodate large size strollers!!!

So that is just my little very little vent for this resort, the manager here is going to talk to the manager at the shuttle service and im going to hear back something first thing in the morning!!! wish us LUCK!


----------



## TinkOhio

Oh my gosh!  So sorry for the problem!  I hope that they can fix this mess for you quickly.  Try to have a wonderful trip.


----------



## ttfn3

SamiL - we just returned yesterday from a lovely week's stay at WBC.  We had a room on the fourth floor of Building One - Torre de la Tierra (room #430).  Our room was right above the kids playground, and a close walk to the Main Pool/Activity Center - Puerto de Leon- where there is a kids pool area, plus a zero entry to the main pool.  It would be perfect for people with little ones.  We also had a lovely view of the lake, and could also see the Epcot fireworks from the balcony. (a bonus was we could see the fireworks from the MK from the bedroom window).  


As for strollers on the buses, I took the 9:30 am bus Friday morning (first stop MK, second Epcot) and there were 3 families with strollers that time.  And they were not umbrella strollers. However, the bus was not crowded. The bus driver actually helped load the strollers.  I would imagine the earlier bus (8 am) would be more crowded, so taking a large stroller might be a bigger issue?  

The buses going to the park worked fine.  It actually allowed our family to "split up."  DS and I went to MK early one day (and drove).  DH caught up with us later by taking the bus to MK.  Another day, DS and I took the bus, and DH drove over to Epcot later.  So, it worked well for our family. We didn't use the buses at closing.  FYI - the buses drop off/pick up in MK in the charter bus area behind the Kennel (near the TCC).  In Epcot, it drops off/picks up in the charter bus area which is just beyond the Disney resort bus drop off area.  The Downtown Disney drop off is near Cirque Du Soliel.


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

You guys have all helped us to decide to stay offsite for the first time! We have already contacted Ken, and he has been as wonderful as you all claim. My husband is still very nervous, he had been pushing to go ahead with Pop Century instead, but is looking forward to having our own bed to sleep in. I hope BC is all yall say it is!! This will be such a different trip for us as we are even road tripping it in!


----------



## katallo

My DH felt the same way, until we stayed at BC.  You will love it.  Glad you chose Ken.  He is great.


----------



## spartanggirl

Does anyone know if the TVs in the units are high definition?  Hubby needs to watch his Spartans in the Final Four.


----------



## Brian Noble

Not all rooms have flat panels, and I don't *think* the flat panels were fed with an HD signal.


----------



## ttfn3

KatiesMommy  - we stopped by Pop Century last week to check it out.  Bonnet Creek is a much, much nicer resort. And you will love the space!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## MrsJones

I can't believe this, but this thread has me thinking this might be the place for us.  I have sent Ken an email also .  We love staying on site too, but now with an 11, 8 and 18 month old, we are a LITTLE crowded.  By the end of the week, we are all over each other, our stuff and def need room.  I hope the prices are comparable, we are ready to try a new place!!


Wish us luck.  Can't wait to hear from Ken!!

           Tamara


----------



## lillygator

does anyone know how to pay Ken? He emailed me that we have a res but no more details. He is on his trip so I don't want to bother him, but I don't want to lose the reservation either.


----------



## steelebug

What types of payment does Ken Price take?  Paypal, credit cards, etc.  Also how much do you think a 2br during the first week of October would be and when should I book it?


----------



## vettechick99

lillygator said:


> does anyone know how to pay Ken? He emailed me that we have a res but no more details. He is on his trip so I don't want to bother him, but I don't want to lose the reservation either.



I have been waiting on an updated contract from him for about a week. I am waiting to send in my final payment. I'll let you know when he gets in touch with me. 

BTW, I would choose BC over a value any day of the week!!


----------



## lillygator

vettechick99 said:


> I have been waiting on an updated contract from him for about a week. I am waiting to send in my final payment. I'll let you know when he gets in touch with me.
> 
> BTW, I would choose BC over a value any day of the week!!


ITA, I have not been there, but just from photos alone and having read all of VC's trip reports and our own experiences in WDW resorts...I know I made the right choice.


What's funny - I told DH and he knew exactly where this is, we pass it all the time on the way to Epcot.


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

MrsJones said:


> I can't believe this, but this thread has me thinking this might be the place for us.  I have sent Ken an email also .  We love staying on site too, but now with an 11, 8 and 18 month old, we are a LITTLE crowded.  By the end of the week, we are all over each other, our stuff and def need room.  I hope the prices are comparable, we are ready to try a new place!!
> 
> 
> Wish us luck.  Can't wait to hear from Ken!!
> 
> Tamara


 Prices compare basically to a moderate depending on the time of unless you are booking within 60 days it shows on the website. If it werent for this thread I would not even have known about BC!



ttfn3 said:


> KatiesMommy  - we stopped by Pop Century last week to check it out.  Bonnet Creek is a much, much nicer resort. And you will love the space!  Enjoy your trip.




I figured it would be nicer, Pop is nice for a value but we were cramped with just the two kids last time let alone the baby now and all the gear that goes along with it. We stayed at the Poly before  and I think it even would be crowded for us.



katallo said:


> My DH felt the same way, until we stayed at BC.  You will love it.  Glad you chose Ken.  He is great.



I hope you are right, thank you!




steelebug said:


> What types of payment does Ken Price take?  Paypal, credit cards, etc.  Also how much do you think a 2br during the first week of October would be and when should I book it?



When I talked to Ken yesterday he said that payment could be made by paypal but he prefers dealing with a check payment and that is how we will pay. the price for the 2 bedroom in Oct is on his website.


----------



## sdoll

We just booked Bonnet Creek too.  I had booked Pop Century which we love.  But our last two trips were at BC we have bought points off my sister.  I was so excited to stay on property.  Until I realized how little sleep we will get with a 2 and 4 year old in POP.  Plus no time for each other.  I am so excited.  We took a life jacket for our kids on our last trip and they floated right along with us in there jackets while we were in tubes. They loved the freedom and thought they were swimming on there own.  It is such a nice resort.  I think my husband is sad to give up the dining plan ( he loves food) but he is excited with the idea of some alone time.  Great thread!


----------



## sdoll

By the way Katiesmommy my husband and I had our first date in Mishawaka.  We were traveling with work.  That town holds a special place in my heart!


----------



## CRI

I have read all 26 pages of this wonderfully informative thread about BC. I wonder if any of you who have stayed have slept on pull out sofa bed, and if so, how comfortable is it? We are debating between a 2BR and 3BR. Would a 25 YO couple sleep comfortably on sofa bed? Do they provide sheets, blankets, pillows for the sofa bed? I also want to verify the size of the beds in 2nd BR of a 2BR condo. I know the master is a king, but are the beds in second BR full (double)beds? I have seen descriptions calling them queen size. I also saw a description saying they were twin size. They look like full size in the photos posted on this thread. 
Also, how extensively must we clean before check out? Does housekeeping clean in between rentals?
Thanks everyone for your help.
I have been reading these boards for over 10 years, but very rarely post. I have learned so much from you people, I am considered a WDW expert!
Chris


----------



## Lori444

SamiL said:


> We're checking in a a few weeks.  We've got a water-loving toddler so I was thinking it might be nice to be near the kid's pool and playground. But I can't tell for sure on the map where the kid's pool is. Is there more than one?
> 
> Do you think it's possible to get a quite room with a fireworks view near the kids pool and playground? Does a room or building like that exist?
> 
> We actually have two consecutive reservations. The first for 7 nights and the second for 5. (We think if you're going to travel that far you might as well stay a while!) I'm planning on asking them to link the reservations so hopefully we don't have to move. I'm not sure they'll do that. Does anybody know? I made my reservation through the Wyndham Members site and 7 days was the longest option it gave me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for you help!




Regarding the linking of two reservations together...I booked through Ken Price for 8 nights in November.  He mentioned that since it is value season, Wyndham is more flexible and he can make two reservations for 4 nights each and link them together.  He said we will only have to check in once and will not be moved to a second room.

I agree with all of the OT's...Ken Price is a wonderful person to work with!


----------



## tndislvr

I called BC to ask about strollers and they assured me I could take it on the shuttle as long as it would fold.  Well, I got a copy of the shuttle schedule and saw what you saw about *NO* strollers.  So I called Maingate Transportation.  The lady I spoke with told me an umbrella stroller is fine.  When I told her mine is a double stroller as I have two small children she then told me that she had never heard of anyone being told they could not bring their stroller on the shuttle unless it was a jogging stroller.  She said as long as it folds and can be kept out of the aisle I can bring it.  Needless to say I'm a little nervous as we are not planning to rent a car and I don't want my kids to be heartbroken if we are at the shuttle stop and are told we can't board with the stroller.  I hope this is all resolved for you soon and they are able to accomodate your needs.  I'm not sure what we will do - may end up renting a car and spending money we didn't really want to spend.


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

sdoll said:


> By the way Katiesmommy my husband and I had our first date in Mishawaka.  We were traveling with work.  That town holds a special place in my heart!



Well it has a changed a bit in the last few years but we love it here...


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Lori444 said:


> Regarding the linking of two reservations together...I booked through Ken Price for 8 nights in November.  He mentioned that since it is value season, Wyndham is more flexible and he can make two reservations for 4 nights each and link them together.  He said we will only have to check in once and will not be moved to a second room.
> 
> I agree with all of the OT's...Ken Price is a wonderful person to work with!



ours is the same way, 2 4-day ressies


----------



## daisylove

Hi there
I am trying to set my budget up but I dont wantto bother Ken on his vacation. I plan to try and book 60 days out so the rate would be $100/nt for  4 nights so $400 plus the $75 fee. Anyone know what the taxes are and if there are resort fees, hiden fees I am missing?
Thx


----------



## wadsworthmadison

We are booked for April 25-30, first time at BC.  Does anyone have a copy of a recent shuttle schedule they could post or email me?  Thanks


----------



## katallo

daisylove said:


> Hi there
> I am trying to set my budget up but I dont wantto bother Ken on his vacation. I plan to try and book 60 days out so the rate would be $100/nt for  4 nights so $400 plus the $75 fee. Anyone know what the taxes are and if there are resort fees, hiden fees I am missing?
> Thx



There should not be any hidden fees.  We have never paid resort fees or taxes.


----------



## DustGlitterVapor

Thanks to this thread, I'm looking to book Bonnet Creek!  

One of the rooms they're offering is a "1 bedroom presidential."  Does anyone here know how it differs from the regular 1 bedroom?  Their website doesn't make it clear.

Thanks.


----------



## MrsJones

Ken called me back today and he is as wonderful as you all say.  Let's keep him all to ourselves!!!   He thinks he can save us even more money if we wait a week/ week and a half because we will be the 60 days out.  So he is keeping an eye on things for us and will keep calling to let me know what's up he said.  I am soooo excited  about the thought of a 2 bedroom deluxe with all that space, washer dryer and stuff for the kids ( privacy for us) for about the same price as Pop !!  Let's hope it happens for us, he seems to think it will.

I will miss the extra magic hours, but with an 18 month old, the down time might be nice.  We would def take advantage of Bonnet Creek and all the cool stuff it has to do.

Thanks so much for starting this thread.  I would have never known about this on my own!!  Love you crazy Disney Addicts like myself!!!!  

    Tamara


----------



## ttfn3

Here's the shuttle schedule for March 17-31st:
Departures (from Wyndham Bonnet Creek):
Magic Kingdom/Epcot (goes to MK first, then Epcot)
8 a.m; 8:30 a.m., 9, 9:30, 10, 10:30, 11, 11:30, 12, 12:30; 2:45; 4:45; 5:45, 6:45, 7:45 plus 8:45 p.m. MK only

Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom 
8:15, 8:45, 9:15, 9:45, 10:15, 10:45, 11:15, 11:45, 12:15 pm, 3:30, 5:30, 6:30, 7:30

Downtown Disney 3:30 pm, 5:30, 7:30, 9:05, 11:45 pm

Returns:
MK 12:15 pm; 3, 5, 6, 7, 7:30, 8, 8:30, 9, 9:30, 10, 10:30, 11, 11:30 pm, 12:30 a.m. (Transportation Center Lane #74 - it's the same as the place where they drop you off when you arrive at the TTC)

Epcot 3:15 pm, 5:15, 6:15, 7:15, 7:45, 8:15, 8:45, 9:15, 9:45; for March 19, 26, 30 additional return at 10:15 pm. (Charter Bus Parking Lane #12)

Animal Kingdom  March 22-26 return times 4 p.m., 6 pm.  March 17-21 & 27-31 additional returns at 7 p.m. and 8 pm (Charter Bus Parking Lane #50)

Hollywood Studios  March 17, 19, 20, 24, 26, 27 4:15 p.m.; 6:15, 7:15, 8:15, 9 March 18, 21-243, 25, 28-31 additional returns 9:40 p.m. and 10:45 p.m. (Charter Bus Parking Lane #26)

Downtown Disney - March 17-31 Return times 5:40 p.m, 7:40 p.m. 9:15 pm, 12 am (Bus stop #9 behind Cirque Du Soleil)

We didn't use the buses to return to the resorts.  They ask you to be at the designated area 10 minutes prior to departure.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## garmich

CRI said:


> I wonder if any of you who have stayed have slept on pull out sofa bed, and if so, how comfortable is it? We are debating between a 2BR and 3BR. Would a 25 YO couple sleep comfortably on sofa bed? Do they provide sheets, blankets, pillows for the sofa bed? I also want to verify the size of the beds in 2nd BR of a 2BR condo. I know the master is a king, but are the beds in second BR full (double)beds? I have seen descriptions calling them queen size. I also saw a description saying they were twin size. They look like full size in the photos posted on this thread.
> Also, how extensively must we clean before check out? Does housekeeping clean in between rentals?



The 2BR has a king bed in the master BR, two double beds in the 2nd BR, and a double sleeper sofa.  I can't comment on the sofa bed as we never used it.

The 3BR has a king bed in the master BR, a queen bed in the 2nd BR, two double beds in the 3rd BR and a queen sleeper sofa.

They provide sheets, blankets, pillows for the sofa bed.  It should be stored in the closet.  If not you can call for some.

Housekeeping cleans between rentals.  You make your own beds and do your own laundry.


----------



## wadsworthmadison

ttfn,
Thanks so much.  This is our first time off site so trying to get the transportation thing figured out.  Don't really want to drive unless we have too.
Thanks again.


----------



## sista

Thanks to this wonderful thread, we are staying at BC April 26-May 2 in a 2 bedroom deluxe through Ken Price for $625. 

We are a family of 6 so this is going to be awesome accomodations based of the pics in this thread!  We used to always stay at the FW cabins.  I need to read over this because I am confused with the parking/shuttle comments.  

Thanks DIS'ers!!!

Oh, does anyone know.....can I request a certain section for our room to see the fireworks through Ken or no?


----------



## Brian Noble

> One of the rooms they're offering is a "1 bedroom presidential." Does anyone here know how it differs from the regular 1 bedroom? Their website doesn't make it clear.


These are new---I think they are only in Tower Six.  The directory only lists regular 1, 2, 3BRs, and 4BR Presidentials, so I'm not sure what is different.  It can vary from property to property, but the Presidential units usually have higher-end materials, more interior details, better furnishings, etc.  At some properties, they are larger, and at others they are not.  I would guess (just guessing) that these are about the same size, but more nicely furnished and decorated.



> This is our first time off site so trying to get the transportation thing figured out. Don't really want to drive unless we have too.


I almost always have a car onsite, so take this with a grain of salt.  But, personally I'd want to have access to a car at Bonnet.  You have to somehow get from the airport to the resort and back anyway, and the extra cost for keeping the car for the whole vacation is modest.  We have always found the convenience of a car to be worthwhile.




> Oh, does anyone know.....can I request a certain section for our room to see the fireworks through Ken or no?


Any guest with a confirmed reservation can call the resort directly and make a location request.  As long as your Guest Certificate has been processed, the resort should have your name---it might take a few days.  I've always just called a few weeks prior to arrival; no need to call super-early, because they don't make room assignments that far in advance, as far as I know.


----------



## lillygator

what is this discount if you wait for the 60 day thing?


----------



## garmich

lillygator said:


> what is this discount if you wait for the 60 day thing?



The timeshare owner uses points to reserve a unit.  Owners that have 300k points or more are VIP owners.  One of the benefits of VIP ownership is that they can make a reservation within 60 days of check-in and get the unit for fewer points, if any are available.  The amount of discount varies between 25% to 50% depending on how many points they own.  Most owners will pass on the savings to the people they rent to.  They also can get a unit size upgrade for an existing reservation, if there are any larger units available.  This can be done between 30 days and 60 days prior to check-in.


----------



## horseshowmom

MrsJones said:


> Ken called me back today and he is as wonderful as you all say.  Let's keep him all to ourselves!!!   He thinks he can save us even more money if we wait a week/ week and a half because we will be the 60 days out.  So he is keeping an eye on things for us and will keep calling to let me know what's up he said.  I am soooo excited  about the thought of a 2 bedroom deluxe with all that space, washer dryer and stuff for the kids ( privacy for us) for about the same price as Pop !!  Let's hope it happens for us, he seems to think it will.



I think you'll be fine. When I stayed there, I actually booked on the first of December for check-in on Christmas Day. Christmas to New Year's is probably the most crowded time of all, and I got a 2BR with the view I wanted. It was wonderful!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Owners that have 300k points or more are VIP owners


One minor clarification for those thinking about owning with Wyndham: that's 300K points _purchased from the developer._  Resale points do not count.  By my calculations, it often works out to be less expensive to own more resale points than to acquire VIP from the developer and book with discounts---the lost opportunity on the purchase price is more than the additional fees incurred from owning more resale points.


----------



## SalandJeff

I've only read about 1/2 of this thread so far, so I apologize if this has been asked.

Someone mentioned somewhere you can look online and see the owner room availability.  Does anyone know where to find this?


----------



## Brian Noble

You need to be a Wyndham owner to log in and see the booking tool.


----------



## DustGlitterVapor

Thank you!!

I went ahead and booked a 2 bedroom deluxe for November.  My family is saving *thousands* of dollars by staying at Bonnet Creek.  We were considering the AKL, but the choice between spending a couple thousand to be cramped up in one hotel room all week, versus having 2 bedrooms and a kitchen--well that's a no-brainer!

Thanks to Brian Noble and to all of the people who've given such good advice and pictures in this thread.




Brian Noble said:


> These are new---I think they are only in Tower Six.  The directory only lists regular 1, 2, 3BRs, and 4BR Presidentials, so I'm not sure what is different.  It can vary from property to property, but the Presidential units usually have higher-end materials, more interior details, better furnishings, etc.  At some properties, they are larger, and at others they are not.  I would guess (just guessing) that these are about the same size, but more nicely furnished and decorated.


----------



## Renosiris

From what I'm reading here, this sounds like a great idea.

However, this is scary for me....

http://www.travelpost.com/hotels/Wyndham_Orlando_Resort/hid34391

This is the same place right?


----------



## Brian Noble

No, it's not the same place.  The "Wyndham Orlando Resort" is a hotel on I-Drive.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a condo/timeshare property on Via Encinas, which is just off of Buena Vista Drive, next to CBR.


----------



## SparKeLLy

No that is not the Bonnet Creek resort.


----------



## Renosiris

Alright good! Whew.

I know it is a Time share place.  I'm interested in using Ken Price, as recommended by others on the board.  Should I be prepared to be harassed about time share purchase while I'm there?


----------



## Brian Noble

You may be invited to come to a tour when you pick up your parking pass.  You might have to say no more than once at that time.  But, you are in no way obligated to go on a tour, participate in a "survey" or attend "breakfast".


----------



## lostmyslipper

Just got on, don't know if anyone had this question yet. We are booked for Bonnet Creet for the end of May.  The tickets alone for 5 day hopper are $1000.00.  We can get free QSD for the kids if we stay on at disney.  I don't know what to do.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Upatnoon

lostmyslipper said:


> Just got on, don't know if anyone had this question yet. We are booked for Bonnet Creet for the end of May.  The tickets alone for 5 day hopper are $1000.00.  We can get free QSD for the kids if we stay on at disney.  I don't know what to do.  Any suggestions?


Just because Disney is including some dining in a vacation package doesn't mean it will be a better deal than staying offsite and paying for your own food. Tickets are always going to be the most expensive part of a Disney trip for a family on a budget. If you provide more details about your situation, I'm sure you'll get some more help from readers here.


----------



## vettechick99

Tickets are crazy expensive. We buy 10 days in advance and use them for several trips. 

I finally heard from Ken. He sent me a new contract but said I didn't need to resign it, so I just sent him the money. Only 16 more days for us!!


----------



## DisneyLover83

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in May. Come someone tell me if they serve a hot breakfast (not just pastries, muffins, etc.) at the restuarant in the resort or do we have to leave the resort and go to a Perkins, Cracker Barrel, etc?


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyLover83 said:


> We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in May. Come someone tell me if they serve a hot breakfast (not just pastries, muffins, etc.) at the restuarant in the resort or do we have to leave the resort and go to a Perkins, Cracker Barrel, etc?


If you want a sit-down hot breakfast, you'll have to go somewhere. 

The closest would be the Boardwalk resorts and restaurants. Also, Wolfgang Puck Express in Downtown Disney marketplace  sells breakfast. We like to go over to Fort Wilderness for the buffet at the Trail's End.

For cheaper options, there are a ton of places on Highway 192. Its about a 15 minute drive. That's where you can find $5 buffets and every chain restaurant there is. 

If you want to sleep in and don't mind cooking on vacation, don't forget you do have a full kitchen in your room!


----------



## Brian Noble

I'm sure you could find breakfast in either the Hilton or Waldorf=Astoria, just next to the Wyndham complex.


----------



## 1blessedmama

We just cancelled our reservations at the Ft. Wilderness Cabins and booked at Bonnet Creek!  We own a time share in Gatlinburg, TN and traded thru RCI for 10/3 thru 10/10.  I just couldn't justify an extra $2300, for a smaller place, to stay on Disney property!  

I am now planning a trip to the Panhandle for this summer with the money I am saving.  

I am also very thankful for this thread!

Laura
1blessed mama


----------



## sista

For those that have used Ken does he email you the contract or mail it?  I am just getting nervous because I haven't seen anything from him yet.  My husband wants to have something else booked if we don't hear back soon because we arrive April 26th.


----------



## DisneyPoohBear

Hi, does anyone know what the incentives for the timeshare presentation are or do they change? Thanks!!


----------



## katallo

sista said:


> For those that have used Ken does he email you the contract or mail it?  I am just getting nervous because I haven't seen anything from him yet.  My husband wants to have something else booked if we don't hear back soon because we arrive April 26th.



Ken will email your contract.  I can only reassure that Ken is on top of things.  I read that he was away last week, so hopefully you will hear soon.


----------



## ohionola

Is there an in room safe? If so how does it work and does it cost? I would also like to know what the current promotion is if you go the timeshare tour (free gift card?) Only 14 more days. Getting really excited!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Hi, does anyone know what the incentives for the timeshare presentation are or do they change?


They probably vary based on how badly they need to make quota.  However, I would not wish a Wyndham presentation on my worst enemy.  No amount of money is worth that.


----------



## ohionola

Brian Noble said:


> They probably vary based on how badly they need to make quota.  However, I would not wish a Wyndham presentation on my worst enemy.  No amount of money is worth that.



We sat through one about 2 years ago. We just told them over and over that my wifes parents already own one so we can use theirs and when they pass, it will be given to us. Not really much they could say to that and they let us on our way.


----------



## Sammy

sista said:


> For those that have used Ken does he email you the contract or mail it?  I am just getting nervous because I haven't seen anything from him yet.  My husband wants to have something else booked if we don't hear back soon because we arrive April 26th.



Sista:

We arrive on the 24th and we just got our contract today. This is our first rental from Ken and even though I hear nothing but good things, I was still getting a little nervous!  I think I heard Ken has been on vacation, so that may be the delay.  

Three weeks from today...I can't wait!!!


----------



## mnorton

Has anyone every stayed in a 4 bedroom presidential suite and can you just rent one for 2 days only? do they furnish towels etc? what about cleaning the unit when your stay is over do they do it all or do u have to clean it


----------



## ttfn3

ohionola  - there is a safe in the closet of the master bedroom.  You program it with the combination of your choice (instructions are on the safe).    It's not very deep - tho. it is tall.  We were able to fit quite a bit in the safe.


----------



## DisneyFunTrips

I LOVE Wyndham Bonnet Creek too!  The rooms are clean and spacious  and you get a balcony!  We stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe which was just perfect for a family of 4.  We just came back from an amazing stay.  The pools were warm and heated - even with the weather being sometimes chilly we could still go and swim. We loved the new lazy river pool and we walked over to the water slide pool too.  We wish the pool slide would stay open a bit later the 5pm, but that was ok.  My family loved the pools and whirlpools!  The bus service was always on time and we always had a seat.  The location is excellent, next to Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort and so close to Hollywood Studios and Epcot.  I feel Bonnet Creek is a great value for the money.  We will stay there again.


----------



## DisneyFunTrips

Brian Noble said:


> They probably vary based on how badly they need to make quota.  However, I would not wish a Wyndham presentation on my worst enemy.  No amount of money is worth that.



They gave us $125 Cash.  The initially offered me $75 as either Disney Dollars or an American Express Card.  I told them that my vacation time was more valuable than that, and that if they could get me $150 I might consider going.  It turned out that they came back by calling my room with an offer of $125 Cash and a 3 day 2 night vacation certificate, that is handled by an outside vendor.  At my presentation time the salesman was very kind and let us out of the presentation within 30 minutes instead of the 90mins because I told him that I was not interested in buying when I could rent from an owner at a good price or buy resale at a fraction of the cost from ebay.  So he signed my voucher and I was free to leave with my gifts.  I gave my $'s to my kids for spending money.


----------



## lillygator

sista said:


> For those that have used Ken does he email you the contract or mail it?  I am just getting nervous because I haven't seen anything from him yet.  My husband wants to have something else booked if we don't hear back soon because we arrive April 26th.



I am hoping to hear something soon as well. Just don't want to lose my spot.


----------



## sista

lillygator said:


> I am hoping to hear something soon as well. Just don't want to lose my spot.



I got my email from him Sat. and I mailed it out with payment today.  This is for 4/26.  I can't wait!


----------



## littlestar

1blessedmama said:


> We just cancelled our reservations at the Ft. Wilderness Cabins and booked at Bonnet Creek!  We own a time share in Gatlinburg, TN and traded thru RCI for 10/3 thru 10/10.  I just couldn't justify an extra $2300, for a smaller place, to stay on Disney property!
> 
> I am now planning a trip to the Panhandle for this summer with the money I am saving.
> 
> I am also very thankful for this thread!
> 
> Laura
> 1blessed mama



Good for you. Nice trade. You can do a lot of fun stuff with that $2,300 - maybe even a *couple* of more trips!


----------



## tndislvr

Has anyone booked via Ken at VacationUpgrades.com before?  Is the reservation in your name or his upon arrival?  Do you call ahead and make room requests?  Typically we stay at Marriott Grande Vista via my friend's timeshare and the reservation is in my name and two weeks before arrival I call and make room requests.  Just wasn't sure how it all worked with Ken.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## ohionola

I have not booked with KEN but I purchased a stay on Ebay and it came in my name.


----------



## Janet Hill

The reservation will be in your name, or you will not be allowed to check in.


----------



## vettechick99

tndislvr said:


> 1. Has anyone booked via Ken at VacationUpgrades.com before?  2. Is the reservation in your name or his upon arrival?  3. Do you call ahead and make room requests?  Typically we stay at Marriott Grande Vista via my friend's timeshare and the reservation is in my name and two weeks before arrival I call and make room requests.  Just wasn't sure how it all worked with Ken.
> 
> Thanks for any info!



1. Yes, we love him on this thread.
2. Your name.
3. You can send him the request and he'll do it for you.


----------



## SalandJeff

We did not use Ken (he could not get the dates we needed) and rented from another owner.

I would prefer to call Bonnet Creek directly and make a room request.  Can I do this since my name is on the reservation?

Also, how close are buildings 4 and 5....are they next to each other, are they both equally close to the pool in that area, and can you see the fireworks from both buildings?

Love this thread   Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sammy

We leave in two weeks (YAY!), and I'm making up my grocery list.  How is BC on supplies like napkins, paper towels, sponges , etc?    Are there any other supplies that I need to purchase?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks for the info, everyone!  We have booked a stay with Ken and he really seems like a nice man.  When should I expect to see the contract?  We leave in a little over a month.

What are thoughts on which is the best building? One of the newest ones or it doesn't really matter?  Is there still construction going on at the resort?We'd like a water view.  Fireworks would be nice, too, but a water view is really more important to us, I think.  Also, we are not planning to rent a car so I don't know if that should factor in to our building decision or not (walking with two small kids to catch the shuttle to the parks).

Has anyone gone to any of the restaurants at the Hilton or Waldorf=Astoria?

Sorry for all the questions!  Never been to BC but am getting really excited!


----------



## Brian Noble

> I would prefer to call Bonnet Creek directly and make a room request. Can I do this since my name is on the reservation?


Yes.



> how close are buildings 4 and 5....are they next to each other, are they both equally close to the pool in that area, and can you see the fireworks from both buildings?





> What are thoughts on which is the best building?


No matter where I'm staying---here, at one of Disney's resorts, or elsewhere---I prefer to ask for "what" I want rather than "where" I want.  That gives the room assigner more information about how best to place you if your first choice of location is not available.


----------



## SalandJeff

Thanks for all the info Brian.

The reason I asked about buildings 4 and 5 in particular was because we have friends who are staying in building 4 and want to be close to them.  But we have read on this thread about those staying in building 5 being able to see the fireworks.  And of course, we all want to be fairly close to the pool!


----------



## CattailGal

We leave tomorrow for ten days (7 at BC).  We booked with Ken.  Question - are there safes in the units?

KC


----------



## Upatnoon

CattailGal said:


> We leave tomorrow for ten days (7 at BC).  We booked with Ken.  Question - are there safes in the units?
> 
> KC


Yes, there is a safe in the unit.


----------



## Upatnoon

tndislvr said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone!  We have booked a stay with Ken and he really seems like a nice man.  When should I expect to see the contract?  We leave in a little over a month.
> 
> What are thoughts on which is the best building? One of the newest ones or it doesn't really matter?  Is there still construction going on at the resort?We'd like a water view.  Fireworks would be nice, too, but a water view is really more important to us, I think.  Also, we are not planning to rent a car so I don't know if that should factor in to our building decision or not (walking with two small kids to catch the shuttle to the parks).
> 
> Has anyone gone to any of the restaurants at the Hilton or Waldorf=Astoria?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!  Never been to BC but am getting really excited!


The entire complex is great, but I would first ask for a room close to the clubhouse where the bus stop is, especially as you return home from a long day of walking. My favorite building is Torre Del Cielo, close to two pools including the new pirate-themed pool and near the clubhouse. 

When I was there 2 months ago, there were two towers in various stages of construction, but no work was taking place.

Have fun!


----------



## Upatnoon

Sammy said:


> We leave in two weeks (YAY!), and I'm making up my grocery list.  How is BC on supplies like napkins, paper towels, sponges , etc?    Are there any other supplies that I need to purchase?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


There are paper towels and a dish sponge in the room. Of course, there is a dishwasher, too.

Other than food, I can't thing of anything else you'll need. It's good to make a list, as you don't want a bunch of leftover food if you can't take it home!


----------



## Cdn Gal

For those of you that are leaving make sure to take lots of pictures and post here on the board!    I'm going into withdrawl!


----------



## Janet Hill

Sammy said:


> We leave in two weeks (YAY!), and I'm making up my grocery list.  How is BC on supplies like napkins, paper towels, sponges , etc?    Are there any other supplies that I need to purchase?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



If you plan on doing laundry, I would bring dryer sheets.  2 starter packets of detergent are supplied and it seems that now they will give you more if requested, but they don' provide dryer sheets.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

We just got home Sat. from an 8 night stay at BC.  It is as wonderful as everyone here says!  My in-laws are owners so it was booked through them.  My family of four had a 2BR deluxe and my in-laws had a 1BR.  We were in Tower 5.  We needed to add a night at the beginning so the first night we were in a fireworks/epcot view room--great view!  The remaining nights we had a water view which was beautiful.  Tower 5 was nice and had great proximity to the pool.  It was a bit of a walk to the shuttle, mini-golf, activity center, but not bad.  I loved having a kitchen and so much space.  I don't think I can go back to a regular hotel room!


----------



## vettechick99

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> We just got home Sat. from an 8 night stay at BC.  It is as wonderful as everyone here says!  My in-laws are owners so it was booked through them.  My family of four had a 2BR deluxe and my in-laws had a 1BR.  We were in Tower 5.  We needed to add a night at the beginning so the first night we were in a fireworks/epcot view room--great view!  The remaining nights we had a water view which was beautiful.  Tower 5 was nice and had great proximity to the pool.  It was a bit of a walk to the shuttle, mini-golf, activity center, but not bad.  I loved having a kitchen and so much space.  I don't think I can go back to a regular hotel room!



So glad you enjoyed it. And yes, it's hard to go back to a regular room when you've stayed at BC!


----------



## tndislvr

Posted this question before but didn't get any responses so wanted to post again.  

When booking a reservation through Ken when do you typically receive your rental agreement/guest certificate?  We are set to arrive in 5 weeks and I haven't received anything yet and getting a little nervous.  Thanks!


----------



## rdevine10

Is there a map of Bonnet Creek anywhere? I want to look at it to determine the best location to request a room. 

Also, any recommendations for a building? We dont need to be close to the shuttle (we are driving our own car), but would like to be very close to the pools (lazy rivers, zero entry). 

THanks for your help!!!!


----------



## TSRE

There is a map further back in this thread.


----------



## rdevine10

Ok, found the map, but still uber confused  any suggestions for the following in terms of buildings?

I want to request fireworks view and be close to the zero entry pool/lazy river. I will try and go back and reread this thread, but I just dont have the time right now  I cant beleive how long it got!!!!  Im so SUPER excited for this trip!  I cant wait to try Bonnet Creek!


----------



## garmich

rdevine10 said:


> Ok, found the map, but still uber confused  any suggestions for the following in terms of buildings?
> 
> I want to request fireworks view and be close to the zero entry pool/lazy river. I will try and go back and reread this thread, but I just dont have the time right now  I cant beleive how long it got!!!!  Im so SUPER excited for this trip!  I cant wait to try Bonnet Creek!



If you look at the resort map (post #35), the zero-entry pool and lazy river is located next to the Village Center (where you check-in).  To see the fireworks at Epcot, you would need a unit that faces North (up on the map).  Buildings #4 & 5 (facing north) would have a better view because they are taller than Buildings #1, 2 & 3.  But you would not get a "lake view".  If you want both the fireworks and the lake views, you would need to be in buildings #1, 2 & 3.

On one stay at BC, we had a unit on the south side of building #3.  We went to the area where all the elevators are.  There are large windows there, so we watched the fireworks from there.  The fireworks are at a distance, so they are not as spectacular as they would be if you saw them from Epcot.


----------



## MsCoz2000

CRI said:


> I have read all 26 pages of this wonderfully informative thread about BC. I wonder if any of you who have stayed have slept on pull out sofa bed, and if so, how comfortable is it? We are debating between a 2BR and 3BR. Would a 25 YO couple sleep comfortably on sofa bed? Do they provide sheets, blankets, pillows for the sofa bed? I also want to verify the size of the beds in 2nd BR of a 2BR condo. I know the master is a king, but are the beds in second BR full (double)beds? I have seen descriptions calling them queen size. I also saw a description saying they were twin size. They look like full size in the photos posted on this thread.
> *Also, how extensively must we clean before check out? Does housekeeping clean in between rentals?*
> Thanks everyone for your help.
> I have been reading these boards for over 10 years, but very rarely post. I have learned so much from you people, I am considered a WDW expert!
> Chris



It looks like this question didn't get answered... You don't need to clean before check out, they thoroughly clean the unit between guests.  I don't remember if there are "official" rules, but I ALWAYS empty all the trash and load & start the dishwasher (no matter what time share I stay in) before we leave. 


I now have my own question... I have only stayed at BC once before and I am in the process of planning another trip.  Last time I was there I had a rental car, but this time I am looking at the possibility of not "wasting" the $ on one.  I know they have shuttles to and from the parks and DD but does anyone know if they have a shuttle to and from the airport?  I looked into Mears Transportation and it will be about $66 round trip if I use them (doesn't seem too bad but a rental would only be about $100 more).  I'm not worried about the groceries because I will use Garden Grocer if I don't have a rental car, so I guess a deciding factor will be it BC offers a shuttle to and from the airport. TIA for the help!


----------



## Upatnoon

MsCoz2000 said:


> It looks like this question didn't get answered... You don't need to clean before check out, they thoroughly clean the unit between guests.  I don't remember if there are "official" rules, but I ALWAYS empty all the trash and load & start the dishwasher (no matter what time share I stay in) before we leave.
> 
> 
> I now have my own question... I have only stayed at BC once before and I am in the process of planning another trip.  Last time I was there I had a rental car, but this time I am looking at the possibility of not "wasting" the $ on one.  I know they have shuttles to and from the parks and DD but does anyone know if they have a shuttle to and from the airport?  I looked into Mears Transportation and it will be about $66 round trip if I use them (doesn't seem too bad but a rental would only be about $100 more).  I'm not worried about the groceries because I will use Garden Grocer if I don't have a rental car, so I guess a deciding factor will be it BC offers a shuttle to and from the airport. TIA for the help!


I would also factor in that Garden Grocer does charge $12 for delivery if your order is under $200 and their prices seem a little higher than if you went to a Wal-Mart.


----------



## Brian Noble

There is no shuttle between the resort and the airport---you'd have to either go with Mears, a towncar, a taxi, or a rental car.  At that point, I figure the rental car is worth the additional expense for convenience.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Brian Noble said:


> There is no shuttle between the resort and the airport---you'd have to either go with Mears, a towncar, a taxi, or a rental car.  At that point, I figure the rental car is worth the additional expense for convenience.



That's what I figured... rental car it is! (I'm an AP holder so at least I get 20% off alamo!)


----------



## Sammy

For those who have had the fireworks AND lake view, what building were you in and did you like the view?  I'm trying to decide between "very high and fireworks view" vs. "fireworks and lake view".  Any opinions??


----------



## leight

we are at the resort right now! Checked in about 3 hrs ago and I love it!  DH wentto  ESPN zone to watch the Ranger playoff game and I unpacked. THen the kids and I spent an hour lazing in the lazy river pool.  It is really right outside our building!  We're in Building 5- with fireworks view.  We do look right over the parking garage so the view isn't nice during the day but I can't wait to watch the fireworks tonite on our balcony with a glass of wine. 

We did get the normal request for the timeshare presentation and we are going to do it.  We were told the hour & a half includes the free breakfast and we're getting $100 in disney dollars and a free 3day/2 nite return voucher- which we can use this summer or in october when DH's family are coming to Disney.  Hopefully the sales pressure will be low!

Ask any questions and I should be able to check back in a few times during the week!

Thanks again Vette Chick- this is perfect for my family!


----------



## Cdn Gal

The tour will probably be around 2-3 hours and the 'free' breakfast is muffins, danishes and donuts from a convenience store.  We didn't enjoy the breakfast at all.  But hey- we got our gift certificate.   Whatever you do don't buy from them no matter what they say- don't even buy the used points from them.  Trust me there are far more cheaper ways that you can buy into Wyndham.   I hope you have a great time, it sounds like you will be.  Make sure to post some pics!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Janet Hill said:


> If you plan on doing laundry, I would bring dryer sheets.  2 starter packets of detergent are supplied and it seems that now they will give you more if requested, but they don' provide dryer sheets.


I stayed last Aug and yes, they give you more detergent if needed, but there are no dryer sheets.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Sammy said:


> For those who have had the fireworks AND lake view, what building were you in and did you like the view?  I'm trying to decide between "very high and fireworks view" vs. "fireworks and lake view".  Any opinions??



I was in bldg 5, 14th floor and loved my view! We saw different fireworks displays... even ones from Universal, they were a little harder to see but never the less, we saw them.  EPCOTS were amazing, MK were good... didn't see any for HS from my view


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I am currently in the process of speaking with someone to rent from them for this coming Aug. The guy I used last year cannot get it this year. If the one I am working with falls thru, I see from this thread that many have gone with Ken. Does anyone else have any other's I could contact?


----------



## Upatnoon

A Mickeyfan said:


> I am currently in the process of speaking with someone to rent from them for this coming Aug. The guy I used last year cannot get it this year. If the one I am working with falls thru, I see from this thread that many have gone with Ken. Does anyone else have any other's I could contact?



Look on eBay.com or tugbbs.com


----------



## sja03a

A Mickeyfan said:


> I am currently in the process of speaking with someone to rent from them for this coming Aug. The guy I used last year cannot get it this year. If the one I am working with falls thru, I see from this thread that many have gone with Ken. Does anyone else have any other's I could contact?



we are owners and are renting out points. pm with any questions/info if interested.


----------



## momofdjben

I'm so excited we are arriving this friday at Bonnet Creek staying till the following Saturday.  Hoping that we have beautiful weather 

Kim


----------



## vettechick99

momofdjben said:


> I'm so excited we are arriving this friday at Bonnet Creek staying till the following Saturday.  Hoping that we have beautiful weather
> 
> Kim



Me too! See ya there!


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

We had to cancel our trip for May, so very bummed out about it, but with the baby's health problems it is for the best. Looking forward to Christmas but prob wont be BC, too expensive...


----------



## tndislvr

So sorry to hear baby is not well, Katiesmommy.  Hope she is okay.


----------



## tndislvr

Only a few more weeks till BC and Disney!!!!


----------



## Sammy

Is there a pool outside of every building?  And which ones have the lazy rivers?


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

rdevine10 said:


> Ok, found the map, but still uber confused  any suggestions for the following in terms of buildings?
> 
> I want to request fireworks view and be close to the zero entry pool/lazy river. I will try and go back and reread this thread, but I just dont have the time right now  I cant beleive how long it got!!!!  Im so SUPER excited for this trip!  I cant wait to try Bonnet Creek!




The pool by building 5 also has zero entry, lazy river and a great fireworks view.


----------



## Mom23chicklets

To vettechick and everyone else:  thank you so much for all the useful info. We are going in just 3 days!!!  So excited!

Does anyone know if guests are allowed to come and visit?  We have friends that are staying on site in Disney, and I'd love for them to vist us.  If they give the gatekeeper our names and building number, is that enough?


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Mom23chicklets said:


> To vettechick and everyone else:  thank you so much for all the useful info. We are going in just 3 days!!!  So excited!
> 
> Does anyone know if guests are allowed to come and visit?  We have friends that are staying on site in Disney, and I'd love for them to vist us.  If they give the gatekeeper our names and building number, is that enough?


  I didn't even have to do that. When I stayed and my sister came to visit, they let her in just by her saying she was coming to my unit to visit.  She came over 3 times without any problems


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Sammy said:


> Is there a pool outside of every building?  And which ones have the lazy rivers?



No there is not.. I know bldg 5 has the Fort Themed Lazy River, with zero entry. Bldg 4 is a very close to 5 & they have a very small cool off type pool closer to them.  The main bldg where you check in at has another Lazy River & Pool. Bld 2 has the pool with the slide but bldg 3 is basically right there too.. bldg 1 has no pool area & you must walk to them... the slide pool would be the closest to there. The newer bldgs (#6) was being built when I was there, I don't know if they were building a pool there or not.. this was all as of Aug 2009.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 6 will have an indoor pool with all presidential units. It will also have a restaurant, and a separate check in for guests.  We are hoping to see the new building when we are there this summer!


----------



## Mom23chicklets

Wondering if anyone who is there now or was there recently has a current activities guide that they can share?

Thanks!!!


----------



## rdevine10

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> The pool by building 5 also has zero entry, lazy river and a great fireworks view.



thank you!!!!!!!  this thread has a wealth of info. I called requested building 5 fireworks view. Keeping fingers crossed!

Thank you to ALL who have provided a wealth of info here. Im so looking forward to Bonnet Creek!!!!!


----------



## momofdjben

There is an activities chart floating around on this thread for the spring 2010 I can message you it.
I  will be on the way to the airport 24 hrs from now. We are staying 16-24th  Maybe we'll cross paths at some point.
Kim


----------



## horseshowmom

momofdjben said:


> There is an activities chart floating around on this thread for the spring 2010 I can message you it.
> I  will be on the way to the airport 24 hrs from now. We are staying 16-24th  Maybe we'll cross paths at some point.
> Kim



Ohhhh, I am SO jealous!


----------



## horseshowmom

KATIESMOMMY said:


> We had to cancel our trip for May, so very bummed out about it, but with the baby's health problems it is for the best. Looking forward to Christmas but prob wont be BC, too expensive...



Maybe not - I was there Christmas 2008. I checked in on Christmas Day for 5 nights and paid about $90 a night off ebay. We had a 2BR/2BA unit in building 5 (10th floor, I think).


----------



## MsCoz2000

WOOHOOO!!!!  I am confirmed!  Sept 26 - Oct 3!  2 BR unit!  

When I called Wyndham to book I asked about tower 6.  The woman I spoke with said that I could put a request in since not all the rooms are presidential, but she thinks that the regular rooms all over look the parking lot, so I decided to req. tower 5 pool view instead.  Guess I'll see what happens in Sept.


----------



## lillygator

I have not heard back from Ken. He emailed me that we have a reservation and that was while he was on vacation. I never got the info re teh deposit and where to send it. I hate to email again and bother him. I know he has a life too!


----------



## Disneymaddness

I would e-mail him again.  I e-mailed him on Tues.afternoon and he called me Tuesday evening. Really nice guy!


----------



## lillygator

Thanks, I just emailed him again. Hope to hear something this weekend. I don't want to lose it!!


----------



## lillygator

momofdjben said:


> There is an activities chart floating around on this thread for the spring 2010 I can message you it.
> I  will be on the way to the airport 24 hrs from now. We are staying 16-24th  Maybe we'll cross paths at some point.
> Kim



is there any way you can post it? I would love to see it as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## ohionola

I am leaving shortly for BC! Hope to arrive before dark. What a wonderful week ahead.We requested building 5 fireworks view so hopefully it will work out.


----------



## vettechick99

lillygator said:


> is there any way you can post it? I would love to see it as well.
> 
> Thanks!



This was on page 17. I'll also post it on the first page. 

Spring 2010 Activities Guide


----------



## A Mickeyfan

MsCoz2000 said:


> WOOHOOO!!!!  I am confirmed!  Sept 26 - Oct 3!  2 BR unit!
> 
> When I called Wyndham to book I asked about tower 6.  The woman I spoke with said that I could put a request in since not all the rooms are presidential, but she thinks that the regular rooms all over look the parking lot, so I decided to req. tower 5 pool view instead.  Guess I'll see what happens in Sept.



If you ask for tower 5, ask for the EPCOT view.. it may over look part of the parking garage, but we were on the 14th floor and had the best view of the fireworks in EPCOT.  I know I posted a few of my pic's here last Aug while I was there.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2252350&page=2
Here is the page with my pic's...


----------



## Cdn Gal

MsCoz2000 said:


> WOOHOOO!!!!  I am confirmed!  Sept 26 - Oct 3!  2 BR unit!
> 
> When I called Wyndham to book I asked about tower 6.  The woman I spoke with said that I could put a request in since not all the rooms are presidential, but she thinks that the regular rooms all over look the parking lot, so I decided to req. tower 5 pool view instead.  Guess I'll see what happens in Sept.



  Isn't that interesting... that is not what the timeshare lady told us... or my Godfather who bought from the developer, and bought into Tower 6.  Unfortunately for him, he didn't know not to buy resale.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Cdn Gal said:


> Isn't that interesting... that is not what the timeshare lady told us... or my Godfather who bought from the developer, and bought into Tower 6.  Unfortunately for him, he didn't know not to buy resale.



Just curious.... what part was different?

Regular rooms in the new tower?  Regular rooms overlooking the parking lot?


----------



## CRI

Hi,
Thanks to this post, I am very excited to book a stay at Bonnet Creek for a few days next month. I read most of the posts but don't think this was discussed. Can you use the pool, hot tub, lazy river at night after a day at the parks? Can anyone remember how late they stay open?

I know many on this thread rent from Ken from Vacationupgrades.com, but I found a better rate for a 4 night stay in early May through 5 Star Resort Rentals (5starresorts.net). I found them on MyResortNetwork.com, a timeshare exchange site. Has anyone else dealt with them? They have been very prompt and professional answering my emails, but I have never rented a timeshare in this manner before and I am nervous about the risks involved.
Many of you mentioned booking thru ebay. Has anyone ever had a bad experience renting privately through an owner? 

Are there other renters in addition to vacationupgrades some of you could recommend? I like to shop and compare several prices to be sure I am getting the best deal. 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Brian Noble

> Isn't that interesting... that is not what the timeshare lady told us...


Were her lips moving?  That's how you can tell a timeshare salesperson is lying!


----------



## garmich

CRI said:


> Hi,
> Thanks to this post, I am very excited to book a stay at Bonnet Creek for a few days next month. I read most of the posts but don't think this was discussed. Can you use the pool, hot tub, lazy river at night after a day at the parks? Can anyone remember how late they stay open?
> 
> Chris



Here are the pool rules: The pools are open from 8:00am to 10:00pm.  There are no lifeguards on duty.  Children under 13 must be accompanied by an adult.  And no glassware is allowed in the pool areas.


----------



## ohionola

Just a quick note on the timeshare sales. My family attended one today for a $100 disney gift card. The lady we dealt with was very nice and we were very straight forward with her. After 90 minutes (which is what was required) we told our sales lady that time was up and asked to be on our way. We were staying on resort and had toured the 4 BR before. When she tried to send us on our way, her boss came over and was very rude. He made us tour a room, even though we were past our time, and said it was our fault it took longer than 90 minutes. Needless to say the experience went sour from there but we did end up with the GC. FYI if you decide to give up your time.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Brian Noble said:


> Were her lips moving?  That's how you can tell a timeshare salesperson is lying!




Just to clarify, the woman I was talking about was NOT a salesperson, she was the one who helped me book my reservation, no need to fib about where certain rooms were.  She was extremely helpful and even if the information she gave me might not be 100% accurate I appreciate that she shared her knowledge.  I would rather be safe and "request" a room I know will over look the pool than "request" a room in the newest tower and be stuck looking at a parking lot all week.


----------



## katallo

We just returned from a great week in Tower 3.  We had a fireworks view for Epcot and MK.  They new tower is almost finished, but the area remains blocked for access around the lake.  It will be so nice when the walkway is opened.  Our unit was in very good condition.  Our condo overlooked the pool and our only issue was that the pools remain open until midnight.  While most guests are respectful about noise, we had people in the pool until 12:40 who were very noisy.  Our neighbors had three young children who were awakened, so they finally called security. If the gates are not locked at a certain time, someone needs to make sure guests abide by the posted times.


----------



## vettechick99

Hey guys! We are here now and so far enjoying our stay again. Except for this blasted rain! Booo.

Easy check-in - our room was ready around 3:15 yesterday, a few minutes after I checked us in. They met our building/room request which was great. There was a very soft sell at the parking-pass pick-up desk. He asked me if I wanted to attend a tour and I said no and that was that. Haven't heard the phone ring or been asked again.

Had trouble finding a bellcart, but it was prime check-in time so it's understandable. Still doesn't make for a happy DH. 

Today we went to DHS and I really don't see spring break crowds. Now if you want to ride the big ones (ToT, RnR, TSM) you are going to have to wait. It took us about 20 mins to get on TSM after rope drop (much longer any past that), and RnR took DH about 40 mins and that was with the single rider line. ToT took him 15 mins with a FP. But all the other "minor" stuff is basically walk-on or waiting for the next show. 

When we walked in to DHS, they gave us a B1G1 free lunch offer at either the ABC Commissary, Studio Catering, or Backlot and we ended up having lunch at ABC. Skipped our Sci-Fi ADR - just didn't feel like their menu today. 

Anyway, back to BC. Overall we are pleased with everything at the resort. Right now I'm loving the space because if I was stuck in a single WDW room with DH and DD, I'd be very losing my mind! 

Any questions while I'm here?


----------



## wildirishrose

vettechick99 said:


> Hey guys! We are here now and so far enjoying our stay again. Except for this blasted rain! Booo.
> 
> Easy check-in - our room was ready around 3:15 yesterday, a few minutes after I checked us in. They met our building/room request which was great. There was a very soft sell at the parking-pass pick-up desk. He asked me if I wanted to attend a tour and I said no and that was that. Haven't heard the phone ring or been asked again.
> 
> Had trouble finding a bellcart, but it was prime check-in time so it's understandable. Still doesn't make for a happy DH.
> 
> Today we went to DHS and I really don't see spring break crowds. Now if you want to ride the big ones (ToT, RnR, TSM) you are going to have to wait. It took us about 20 mins to get on TSM after rope drop (much longer any past that), and RnR took DH about 40 mins and that was with the single rider line. ToT took him 15 mins with a FP. But all the other "minor" stuff is basically walk-on or waiting for the next show.
> 
> When we walked in to DHS, they gave us a B1G1 free lunch offer at either the ABC Commissary, Studio Catering, or Backlot and we ended up having lunch at ABC. Skipped our Sci-Fi ADR - just didn't feel like their menu today.
> 
> Anyway, back to BC. Overall we are pleased with everything at the resort. Right now I'm loving the space because if I was stuck in a single WDW room with DH and DD, I'd be very losing my mind!
> 
> Any questions while I'm here?



Hi Thanks for the update I have a stupid question but in looking at BC website it has the Disney Good Neighbors logo with it, I know at DisneyLand there are benefits staying at the Godd Neighbor hotel has merit are there any benefits at BC for it.  

Hope you are having a great time we just bought at BC and hope to be there in Oct.


----------



## Cdn Gal

MsCoz2000 said:


> Just curious.... what part was different?
> 
> Regular rooms in the new tower?  Regular rooms overlooking the parking lot?



No regular rooms in Tower 6 at all- only Presidential suites.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Brian Noble said:


> Were her lips moving?  That's how you can tell a timeshare salesperson is lying!


----------



## Cdn Gal

vettechick99 said:


> Hey guys! We are here now and so far enjoying our stay again. Except for this blasted rain! Booo.
> 
> Easy check-in - our room was ready around 3:15 yesterday, a few minutes after I checked us in. They met our building/room request which was great. There was a very soft sell at the parking-pass pick-up desk. He asked me if I wanted to attend a tour and I said no and that was that. Haven't heard the phone ring or been asked again.
> 
> Had trouble finding a bellcart, but it was prime check-in time so it's understandable. Still doesn't make for a happy DH.
> 
> Today we went to DHS and I really don't see spring break crowds. Now if you want to ride the big ones (ToT, RnR, TSM) you are going to have to wait. It took us about 20 mins to get on TSM after rope drop (much longer any past that), and RnR took DH about 40 mins and that was with the single rider line. ToT took him 15 mins with a FP. But all the other "minor" stuff is basically walk-on or waiting for the next show.
> 
> When we walked in to DHS, they gave us a B1G1 free lunch offer at either the ABC Commissary, Studio Catering, or Backlot and we ended up having lunch at ABC. Skipped our Sci-Fi ADR - just didn't feel like their menu today.
> 
> Anyway, back to BC. Overall we are pleased with everything at the resort. Right now I'm loving the space because if I was stuck in a single WDW room with DH and DD, I'd be very losing my mind!
> 
> Any questions while I'm here?





Glad that you are there!!  Hope you and your family have a great time!!!  Make sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## ohionola

Cdn Gal said:


> No regular rooms in Tower 6 at all- only Presidential suites.



I asked about this at the timeshare sales pitch and my sales lady said only the top 4 floors were presidential in the 6th tower. Also, I thought someone earlier in the post said the pool was indoors and again the sales lady said it was not an indoor pool.


----------



## leight

vettechick-  glad you are enjoying yourself!  What tower are you in?

Re tower 6- I was told that the top 6 floors (14-19) are presidential but they are not just 4 bedrooms- they are offerring the upscale appointments in 1 & 2 bedrooms as well and calling them presidential.  I have pics of the 4 bed model- will post when I get the chance


----------



## BusyMom2Three

Hi,

This is the first I've heard of BC but it sounds awesome for my fam of 5. I checked out their website for next March or April and I can't find any availabilities even looking further ahead. Do they usually fill up a year or more in advance, or am I doing something wrong?

Thx!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

BusyMom2Three said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first I've heard of BC but it sounds awesome for my fam of 5. I checked out their website for next March or April and I can't find any availabilities even looking further ahead. Do they usually fill up a year or more in advance, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thx!



I suggest that you don't book through Wyndham...it will be much more expensive.  Many of us book through Ken Price at vacationupgrades.com.  I think you should be able to book that now, I booked my 4bed 13 months out.  You will so happy you chose to stay here...it's awesome!


----------



## lillygator

are there dvd players in the rooms at all?


----------



## Upatnoon

lillygator said:


> are there dvd players in the rooms at all?


In the 2-bedrooms we stayed in, there was a DVD player in the living room but not the bedrooms.

There is a place to rent DVDs in the activities center.


----------



## Upatnoon

BusyMom2Three said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first I've heard of BC but it sounds awesome for my fam of 5. I checked out their website for next March or April and I can't find any availabilities even looking further ahead. Do they usually fill up a year or more in advance, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thx!


You don't want to book directly from Wyndham. Take a look on eBay for lots of Bonnet Creek availability. You can see what the going rate is in the completed listings. Many of the people selling those reservations are doing it as a business. There are lots of other places as well book Bonnet Creek which I'm sure you can find in this thread.


----------



## daisylove

Have fun!!!



vettechick99 said:


> Hey guys! We are here now and so far enjoying our stay again. Except for this blasted rain! Booo.
> 
> Easy check-in - our room was ready around 3:15 yesterday, a few minutes after I checked us in. They met our building/room request which was great. There was a very soft sell at the parking-pass pick-up desk. He asked me if I wanted to attend a tour and I said no and that was that. Haven't heard the phone ring or been asked again.
> 
> Had trouble finding a bellcart, but it was prime check-in time so it's understandable. Still doesn't make for a happy DH.
> 
> Today we went to DHS and I really don't see spring break crowds. Now if you want to ride the big ones (ToT, RnR, TSM) you are going to have to wait. It took us about 20 mins to get on TSM after rope drop (much longer any past that), and RnR took DH about 40 mins and that was with the single rider line. ToT took him 15 mins with a FP. But all the other "minor" stuff is basically walk-on or waiting for the next show.
> 
> When we walked in to DHS, they gave us a B1G1 free lunch offer at either the ABC Commissary, Studio Catering, or Backlot and we ended up having lunch at ABC. Skipped our Sci-Fi ADR - just didn't feel like their menu today.
> 
> Anyway, back to BC. Overall we are pleased with everything at the resort. Right now I'm loving the space because if I was stuck in a single WDW room with DH and DD, I'd be very losing my mind!
> 
> Any questions while I'm here?


----------



## BusyMom2Three

Our travel agent Linda Norton at the Magic for Less Travel told me today that Bonnet Creek allows pets. I never even considered that and am happy to know, since my DS5 is severely allergic to cats and I am to dogs. Thought it was worth posting!


----------



## leight

Not sure about that as the hotel guide that was in our room clearly stated no pets allowed. However I did see a woman walking a small dog into the elevator when we first entered building 5 so you may want to call ahead. 

Question to the experts- I couldn't get the master tub to become a jacuzzi- didn't see any jets just holes all along the bottom sides- are these jacuzzi tubs? I didn't call maintenance because there were no jets and didn't want to seem crazy.


----------



## lillygator

VC (my initials!) hope you are having a blast! I got my confirmation from Ken and feel it is real now! Here come the Carlin's for the Food and Wine Fest!


----------



## Brian Noble

> I couldn't get the master tub to become a jacuzzi- didn't see any jets just holes all along the bottom sides- are these jacuzzi tubs? I didn't call maintenance because there were no jets and didn't want to seem crazy.


As I understand it, there are two different tub styles.  Older buildings have larger jacuzzi tubs with jets.  The newer buildings have the smaller "bubbler" tubs w/o jets.  We aren't big tub fans, so it hasn't made a big difference to us; I'm not sure when they changed over.


----------



## rkb2530

BusyMom2Three said:


> Our travel agent Linda Norton at the Magic for Less Travel told me today that Bonnet Creek allows pets. I never even considered that and am happy to know, since my DS5 is severely allergic to cats and I am to dogs. Thought it was worth posting!



From Club Wyndham Plus Policies on a reservation confirmation for Bonnet Creek:

"Out of respect for all our guests, pets are not permitted. Please feel free to contact the resort prior to your arrival so that we
may assist you in locating a local boarding facility."


----------



## ehrn

We are in the process of reserving through Ken now.  I've wanted to try BC for a while but there is just "something" about being on property that I hate to give up!!!! We just wanted a little more space this time because we know we will be taking things more slowly and spending more time at the pool.  Please tell me it's a good pool!  Looking forward to checking it out and becoming new converts??


----------



## 1blessedmama

I have read all the posts in the thread about the great rooms but am wondering if anyone ever got a room they were disappointed in and if so, where was it?

We are going in October and I get up every morning and check this thread!


----------



## CattailGal

We just returned from BC.  The 2/2 unit was very nice - loved the space.  DD10 was really sick (strep, ear infection), so it was nice to have the room to hang out.  My only complaint (a small one) was that the sheets didn't fit the beds, so when we slept, the bottom sheets came off all of the beds and we were sleeping on the mattresses (yuck).  No mattress pads.   I asked for new sheets which I put on, but they were the same.  Next time I'd bring my own bottom sheets to avoid that.

Only other complaint was two of the three days we went to the pool, the areas where we sat stunk like vomit.  I guess people were partying a little too much...

There weren't a lot of towels in the unit (only on the towel racks - no extras under the sink), so I was constantly washing towels.  I went to the front desk and asked for more bath towels which they said they would send up, but didn't.  Not a big deal - I could have asked again but didn't.

Kids loved the ping pong, shuffleboard, etc. that was available.  Man was making balloon creations in the lobby one day which the kids loved.

Very convenient to the Disney parks!

KC


----------



## Cdn Gal

CattailGal said:


> We just returned from BC.  The 2/2 unit was very nice - loved the space.  DD10 was really sick (strep, ear infection), so it was nice to have the room to hang out.  My only complaint (a small one) was that the sheets didn't fit the beds, so when we slept, the bottom sheets came off all of the beds and we were sleeping on the mattresses (yuck).  No mattress pads.   I asked for new sheets which I put on, but they were the same.  Next time I'd bring my own bottom sheets to avoid that.
> 
> Only other complaint was two of the three days we went to the pool, the areas where we sat stunk like vomit.  I guess people were partying a little too much...
> 
> There weren't a lot of towels in the unit (only on the towel racks - no extras under the sink), so I was constantly washing towels.  I went to the front desk and asked for more bath towels which they said they would send up, but didn't.  Not a big deal - I could have asked again but didn't.
> 
> Kids loved the ping pong, shuffleboard, etc. that was available.  Man was making balloon creations in the lobby one day which the kids loved.
> 
> Very convenient to the Disney parks!
> 
> KC



What building were you in?  I am wondering if the older buildings have mattresses that don't fit the sheets.  Last time we stayed in Building 5 and didn't have a problem.  It really is something to consider though.    Hope your little one feels better.  Yuck about the smell around the pools- that is gross!!


----------



## CattailGal

I think we were in bldg 4 (to the left of the main lobby building, as you face it).  It's the bldg with the new Escudos pool.

KC


----------



## CattailGal

There was a lifeguard at the pool with the slide (across the lake from the lobby building).  Other two pools did not have lifeguards.

KC


----------



## tndislvr

Hi Everyone!  We will be at BC in May and are not planning to rent a car.  I want to treat my hubby to a birthday dinner at Sanaa.  How would we get to Sanaa from BC utilizing the BC and Disney shuttles?  Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

> My only complaint (a small one) was that the sheets didn't fit the beds, so when we slept, the bottom sheets came off all of the beds and we were sleeping on the mattresses (yuck).


Bummer.  That happens to me at OKW all the time, but I don't remember it happening at BC---perhaps I was just rolling in my sleep less that trip!


----------



## Upatnoon

tndislvr said:


> Hi Everyone!  We will be at BC in May and are not planning to rent a car.  I want to treat my hubby to a birthday dinner at Sanaa.  How would we get to Sanaa from BC utilizing the BC and Disney shuttles?  Thanks!


Take any Bonnet Creek shuttle to any theme park or Downtown Disney. When at the theme park or Downtown Disney, get on the Disney bus to Animal Kingdom Lodge. To return, take the bus from Animal Kingdom to any theme park or Downtown Disney where you can catch the Bonnet Creek return shuttle. 

Note: The Bonnet Creek bus to the Magic Kingdom stops at the TTC. There is no direct service from the TTC to the Animal Kingdom Lodge, you have to go a theme park. You can get to any theme park from the TTC.

If for some reason you don't want to wait for a Bonnet Creek bus, you can also take a taxi. I would take the bus from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Downtown Disney and take a cab from there as it would save you a few dollars.


----------



## vettechick99

tndislvr said:


> Hi Everyone!  We will be at BC in May and are not planning to rent a car.  I want to treat my hubby to a birthday dinner at Sanaa.  How would we get to Sanaa from BC utilizing the BC and Disney shuttles?  Thanks!



AKL is not that far. Take a taxi or you'll be spending an hour just getting there!


----------



## Brian Noble

I'd take a taxi too.  If it's a "for a treat" meal, the taxi will be well worth it.


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks for the feedback!  We've never stayed on property so I have no idea where everything is in relation to each other.  Sounds like a cab for the evening might be the best way to go.


----------



## SamiL

vettechick99 said:


> Any questions while I'm here?



I have question about the rooms--Are there any sort of child-safety locks on the balcony doors? I have a very curious almost-three-year-old who is very good at unlocking doors if the locks are at all within his reach (even just barely). 

He's about average height for his age--tall enough for Goofy's Barnstormer, not tall enough for Splash Mountain. 

Thanks for all the great info!!

Sam


----------



## 1blessedmama

I hate to wish my life away (and with three great kids, I treasure every day they are under my roof), but I cannot wait to vacation and BC!!!!! Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## vettechick99

SamiL said:


> I have question about the rooms--Are there any sort of child-safety locks on the balcony doors? I have a very curious almost-three-year-old who is very good at unlocking doors if the locks are at all within his reach (even just barely).
> 
> He's about average height for his age--tall enough for Goofy's Barnstormer, not tall enough for Splash Mountain.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!!
> 
> Sam



There is just the regular lock on the balcony door, but it's a pretty heavy door. DD isn't able to get it by herself. You could put some furniture in front of the door if you are concerned. The front door does have the upper latch he can't reach though.


----------



## snappy

I had the sheet problem in march in building 5.  I don't think my mom or my brother had issues with the sheets, so I thought it was just me.


----------



## lillygator

BC has a shuttle? Where does it run to and how often?


----------



## SamiL

vettechick99 said:


> There is just the regular lock on the balcony door, but it's a pretty heavy door. DD isn't able to get it by herself. You could put some furniture in front of the door if you are concerned. The front door does have the upper latch he can't reach though.



Thanks, Vettechick! That makes me feel a little better. He sometimes opens my parent's sliding door, but it's pretty light weight. It sounds like the one in the unit will be tough to open without us noticing. 

At our house he only messes with exterior doors to lock out anyone foolish enough to go after the mail without taking their keys! 

I'm a worrier, especially where he's concerned. It's just one of those things that popped into my head while I was  finally drifting off to sleep--ready to dream of WDW! 

He _usually_ does what we ask--but maybe we'll also put furniture in front just in case!


----------



## Upatnoon

SamiL said:


> Thanks, Vettechick! That makes me feel a little better. He sometimes opens my parent's sliding door, but it's pretty light weight. It sounds like the one in the unit will be tough to open without us noticing.
> 
> At our house he only messes with exterior doors to lock out anyone foolish enough to go after the mail without taking their keys!
> 
> I'm a worrier, especially where he's concerned. It's just one of those things that popped into my head while I was  finally drifting off to sleep--ready to dream of WDW!
> 
> He _usually_ does what we ask--but maybe we'll also put furniture in front just in case!


I was concerned about that as well as we have 3 little ones, but the railings are also close enough together where they can't fit though even if they are on the balcony.


----------



## Upatnoon

lillygator said:


> BC has a shuttle? Where does it run to and how often?


If you look back in this thread, someone has provided this bus schedule:

Here's the shuttle schedule for March 17-31st:
Departures (from Wyndham Bonnet Creek):
Magic Kingdom/Epcot (goes to MK first, then Epcot)
8 a.m; 8:30 a.m., 9, 9:30, 10, 10:30, 11, 11:30, 12, 12:30; 2:45; 4:45; 5:45, 6:45, 7:45 plus 8:45 p.m. MK only

Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom 
8:15, 8:45, 9:15, 9:45, 10:15, 10:45, 11:15, 11:45, 12:15 pm, 3:30, 5:30, 6:30, 7:30

Downtown Disney 3:30 pm, 5:30, 7:30, 9:05, 11:45 pm

Returns:
MK 12:15 pm; 3, 5, 6, 7, 7:30, 8, 8:30, 9, 9:30, 10, 10:30, 11, 11:30 pm, 12:30 a.m. (Transportation Center Lane #74 - it's the same as the place where they drop you off when you arrive at the TTC)

Epcot 3:15 pm, 5:15, 6:15, 7:15, 7:45, 8:15, 8:45, 9:15, 9:45; for March 19, 26, 30 additional return at 10:15 pm. (Charter Bus Parking Lane #12)

Animal Kingdom March 22-26 return times 4 p.m., 6 pm. March 17-21 & 27-31 additional returns at 7 p.m. and 8 pm (Charter Bus Parking Lane #50)

Hollywood Studios March 17, 19, 20, 24, 26, 27 4:15 p.m.; 6:15, 7:15, 8:15, 9 March 18, 21-243, 25, 28-31 additional returns 9:40 p.m. and 10:45 p.m. (Charter Bus Parking Lane #26)

Downtown Disney - March 17-31 Return times 5:40 p.m, 7:40 p.m. 9:15 pm, 12 am (Bus stop #9 behind Cirque Du Soleil)


----------



## Cdn Gal

Vettechick- How's the weather??  Are you getting many pictures?  Are you going to the parks every day? What does your DH think of BC?  Hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## leight

Keep in mind that the shuttles are very small- and sometimes they share with other Wyndham resorts.  We had to wait for another one although we were there over 25 minutes before schedule.  The AK & DHS share as do EP & MK.  

We wanted to return in the early afternoon from EP and drove since the first shuttle back was at 4:15 (I think) and I wanted more flexibility. Keep that in mind.


----------



## saysay

CRI said:


> Hi,
> Thanks to this post, I am very excited to book a stay at Bonnet Creek for a few days next month. I read most of the posts but don't think this was discussed. Can you use the pool, hot tub, lazy river at night after a day at the parks? Can anyone remember how late they stay open?
> 
> I know many on this thread rent from Ken from Vacationupgrades.com, but I found a better rate for a 4 night stay in early May through 5 Star Resort Rentals (5starresorts.net). I found them on MyResortNetwork.com, a timeshare exchange site. Has anyone else dealt with them? They have been very prompt and professional answering my emails, but I have never rented a timeshare in this manner before and I am nervous about the risks involved.
> Many of you mentioned booking thru ebay. Has anyone ever had a bad experience renting privately through an owner?
> 
> Are there other renters in addition to vacationupgrades some of you could recommend? I like to shop and compare several prices to be sure I am getting the best deal.
> Thanks,
> Chris



We are renting through Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals....found them on VBRO.  She has been very easy and pleasant to deal with and there are no complaints with the BBB in Colorado where she is based.  We rent condos through VBRO one or twice a year and so far always works out great.  This is our first time renting a timeshare property - we go next week we shall see.  Our room is confirmed, so we are good to go.  I can't wait my first time to Disney World!

Good luck!


----------



## vettechick99

Cdn Gal said:


> Vettechick- How's the weather??  Are you getting many pictures?  Are you going to the parks every day? What does your DH think of BC?  Hope you are having a wonderful time!



The weather has been mostly great! The week started out rainy so that put a damper on a few activities we wanted to do. But since Tuesday it's be gorgeous. April is a great time to visit. 

I have gotten a lot of pictures. I took some of the room when we first got here, but they are about the same as everyone elses. I did take pictures of all the cabinet insides if y'all want to see what kitchen tools are here. And I will take some property pictures if someone wants me to.  Maybe while the other two are napping I'll go on a photo safari. 

We have been to the parks everyday. Well, at least every morning. We go for RD each day and then leave around lunch. Most days we don't make it back but last night we did go back to Epcot for Illuminations. We have been using the UG's park strategies and Lines. Both work great. Wouldn't tour without them. 

DH loves BC! This is our third time and I enjoy it every time. I have missed being on property a little more this time, mostly because we have been to the park everyday whereas last July we just did the water parks. If I could afford a 2bed at BCV, I'd be in heaven. But for now the extra space here is perfection. Especially Monday when it was so rainy and we didn't want to leave the hotel. If we'd been stuck in a single room at a Disney hotel, we'd driven each other nuts!



lillygator said:


> VC (my initials!) hope you are having a blast! I got my confirmation from Ken and feel it is real now! Here come the Carlin's for the Food and Wine Fest!



We are and I know you will love BC when you come in the fall. You know I love me some F&WF!



ehrn said:


> We are in the process of reserving through Ken now.  I've wanted to try BC for a while but there is just "something" about being on property that I hate to give up!!!! We just wanted a little more space this time because we know we will be taking things more slowly and spending more time at the pool.  Please tell me it's a good pool!  Looking forward to checking it out and becoming new converts??



That was a struggle for us too. As I said in the very first post, I've stayed on site 20 times and in some really amazing rooms. But having this space, and only paying $90/night (even $120 is a great deal) really can't be beat. The staff is great, no hard timeshare sells (if you don't take the tours, that is), and pools here are great, so it feels like a Disney resort. And you are so close to the parks - closer than many Disney's own resorts! 

Oh I have a* good tip *for everyone: When you are leaving Epcot, follow the "All Resorts Areas" sign and you will come to a stoplight. They want you to turn left, but you are on Backstage Lane. If you go straight, you will go through another light that dumps right onto Bonnet Creek's main road. It's so easy to make it home from Epcot!



1blessedmama said:


> I have read all the posts in the thread about the great rooms but am wondering if anyone ever got a room they were disappointed in and if so, where was it?
> 
> We are going in October and I get up every morning and check this thread!



I have stayed 3 times at Bldg 1 (Torre de le Tierra) in 3 different rooms. Never been disappointed with this bldg. And others have reported issues with their fitted sheets coming loose. Hasn't happened to us yet, and DH is a big sheet kicker. 

Lastly, someone asked about the Good Neighbor award. It's not advertised here, so I'm not exactly sure what it means for guests. If memory serves though, you won't necessarily get any perks, except that you can rest assured that it's a good hotel. But google it and let the rest of us know!


----------



## psutrain

Has anyone used the disney transportation from the nearby resort if you wanted to go to another disney resort instead of going to Downtown Disney and then go to another resort?  I'm asking because we have friends staying at one of the disney resorts while we are at Bonnet Creek.  Could I go to Carribbean beach and go to one of the other resorts via Disney Transportation?  If not we'll just take a cab I guess.


----------



## vettechick99

psutrain said:


> Has anyone used the disney transportation from the nearby resort if you wanted to go to another disney resort instead of going to Downtown Disney and then go to another resort?  I'm asking because we have friends staying at one of the disney resorts while we are at Bonnet Creek.  Could I go to Carribbean beach and go to one of the other resorts via Disney Transportation?  If not we'll just take a cab I guess.



You can not walk to the CBR from BC. As far as I know, there are a swamp, fence, and brush blocking the way. 

I would take a cab.


----------



## CattailGal

There are two chairs and a small table on the balcony.  I'd put them inside the condo, so you kids can't climb up against/over the rail.

KC


----------



## SamiL

wildirishrose said:


> Hi Thanks for the update I have a stupid question but in looking at BC website it has the Disney Good Neighbors logo with it, I know at DisneyLand there are benefits staying at the Godd Neighbor hotel has merit are there any benefits at BC for it.
> 
> Hope you are having a great time we just bought at BC and hope to be there in Oct.



I think at WDW the "Good Neighbor" logo just means you can buy park tickets at the Hotel/Resort. I think the only non-disney owned hotels that get Extra-Magic type perks are Swan, Dolphin and the Hilton at DTD.


----------



## SamiL

Okay, I just found this: 

http://disneydestinationsales.com/econfirmations/GNH.html

it explains what a WDW Good Neighbor logo means.


----------



## gina_g

Vettechick--

As always, I am loving all the great info on here!  We just sent our contract to Ken Price this morning.  Counting the days until Sept. 25th.  
I would love to see pictures of the pool outside Building 5 if you do get out on your safari!  We'll be traveling with an almost 4 year old and 4 month old, so I'd love to see the pool as well as the seating areas around it to see how much shade there is for the baby.  Thanks!


----------



## MsCoz2000

gina_g said:


> Vettechick--
> 
> As always, I am loving all the great info on here!  We just sent our contract to Ken Price this morning.  Counting the days until Sept. 25th.
> I would love to see pictures of the pool outside Building 5 if you do get out on your safari!  We'll be traveling with an almost 4 year old and 4 month old, so I'd love to see the pool as well as the seating areas around it to see how much shade there is for the baby.  Thanks!



They have some "cabanas" (sp?) in the pool area.  I'm not sure if you have to pay for them or reserve them in advance but that might be a good solution.


----------



## drifter442

We are looking to book a week at Bonnet Creek in May and was wondering if anyone knows if there is a new pool that is open.  I was reading that there may be a pirate ship with water canons and slides?  Any truth to this?  Thanks


----------



## ohionola

drifter442 said:


> We are looking to book a week at Bonnet Creek in May and was wondering if anyone knows if there is a new pool that is open.  I was reading that there may be a pirate ship with water canons and slides?  Any truth to this?  Thanks





This will be part of the 6th tower. I do not think it will be open by May.


----------



## TSRE

vettechick99 said:


> That was a struggle for us too. As I said in the very first post, I've stayed on site 20 times and in some really amazing rooms. But having this space, and only paying $90/night (even $120 is a great deal) really can't be beat. The staff is great, no hard timeshare sells (if you don't take the tours, that is), and pools here are great, so it feels like a Disney resort. And you are so close to the parks - closer than many Disney's own resorts!



I'm curious, what has the price difference been when you have looked between Bonnet Creek and BCV?  Is the space at the on site villas about the same as what is available at Bonnet Creek?  I have only been to Disney World when we lived in Orlando, so have no experience with the resorts.  I am trying to wrap my head around what all is available - it's a lot to think about


----------



## gina_g

MsCoz2000 said:


> They have some "cabanas" (sp?) in the pool area.  I'm not sure if you have to pay for them or reserve them in advance but that might be a good solution.



Ok, now this is right up my alley!   DH will be thrilled to spend more money I'm sure, but we've rented cabanas at other resorts and they really are worth it with young kids if you're going to use it for the whole day.  Anyone else have any info about them?


----------



## gina_g

TSRE said:


> I'm curious, what has the price difference been when you have looked between Bonnet Creek and BCV?  Is the space at the on site villas about the same as what is available at Bonnet Creek?  I have only been to Disney World when we lived in Orlando, so have no experience with the resorts.  I am trying to wrap my head around what all is available - it's a lot to think about




I can't remember the exact amount we paid, but our last trip was during value season in a 1 bedroom at Boardwalk Villas, which is usually right around the same price as BCV.  I'm thinking that we're getting a week at Bonnet Creek, also value season, in a 2 bedroom condo for about $2000 less than we paid at BWV.  Sure we lose some amenities, but the extra space and better pools have got to be worth it.  At least I hope it is!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Anyone booked BC through Ebay? If so did it go smoothly?


----------



## Upatnoon

TSRE said:


> I'm curious, what has the price difference been when you have looked between Bonnet Creek and BCV?  Is the space at the on site villas about the same as what is available at Bonnet Creek?  I have only been to Disney World when we lived in Orlando, so have no experience with the resorts.  I am trying to wrap my head around what all is available - it's a lot to think about


BVC is a great resort, but you pay a hefty premium for the Disney name and its location. 

On the rental market, you are looking at $700 for a week at BC vs. $3,000 - $4,000 for a week at BCV.


----------



## Missy Mousie

TSRE said:


> I'm curious, what has the price difference been when you have looked between Bonnet Creek and BCV?  Is the space at the on site villas about the same as what is available at Bonnet Creek?  I have only been to Disney World when we lived in Orlando, so have no experience with the resorts.  I am trying to wrap my head around what all is available - it's a lot to think about




Well... I am seriously debating Bonnet Creek over the Beach Club.  I'm not staying in a villa, but a regular hotel room.  The villas are a little more I think.

Beach Club including tax for the 7 nights we would be there is $2052 (I had a 40% pin code for most of the stay).  Beach club for the 7 nights that Ken has available is $2679.75.

We are looking at a 2BR w/Ken.  His total including tax is $840.  Savings over the week I had picked out was $1212, and savings over the week that Ken has is $1839.75.

Those numbers are nothing to sneeze at.  We can go 3 nights longer, and save over $1200.  I'd have to spend at minimum an extra $300 for those extra days, but where we were going to possibly stay was closer to $500 for those 3 days.  

Back out $14 a day for parking (at Disney, not at Bonnet) $84 for 6 days, $98 for 7 days, I'm still spending around $1600 less if you figure in the longer stay, $1100 less if you figure in the shorter stay with no extra days and leaving a little early.

Granted, I can't use the meal plan.  But that also means we will eat less and not gain so much either. They really do give you way too much food, we just like the convenience of pre-paying. Oh well.


----------



## Upatnoon

loveysbydesign said:


> Anyone booked BC through Ebay? If so did it go smoothly?


I have done it several times. Just check the seller's feedback and completed items. Most of the people selling reservations on there have been doing it as a business.


----------



## Upatnoon

Missy Mousie said:


> Well... I am seriously debating Bonnet Creek over the Beach Club.
> 
> Beach Club including tax for the 7 nights we would be there is $2052 (I had a 40% pin code for most of the stay).  Beach club for the 7 nights that Ken has available is $2679.75.
> 
> We are looking at a 2BR w/Ken.  His total including tax is $840.  Savings over the week I had picked out was $1212, and savings over the week that Ken has is $1839.75.
> 
> Those numbers are nothing to sneeze at.  We can go 3 nights longer, and save over $1200.  I'd have to spend at minimum an extra $300 for those extra days, but where we were going to possibly stay was closer to $500 for those 3 days.
> 
> Back out $14 a day for parking (at Disney, not at Bonnet) $84 for 6 days, $98 for 7 days, I'm still spending around $1600 less if you figure in the longer stay, $1100 less if you figure in the shorter stay with no extra days and leaving a little early.
> 
> Granted, I can't use the meal plan.  But that also means we will eat less and not gain so much either. They really do give you way too much food, we just like the convenience of pre-paying. Oh well.


The rate Disney quoted you for a 2 bedroom, correct?


----------



## disneyfans95

Our inlaws got a Wyndam timeshare this year when they retired.

So our family of 4 and them (2) are going the first week of nov for a week.

We are excited.  My question is this..

Staying there, for the same price we could do (just 4 of us, inlaws do their own thing)

1.  One day at Ecpot, One day at Magic Kingdom, One day Seaworld and One day Aquatica (about $1.1k)

OR

2. One day at Discovery Cove and unlimited access to Seaworld.


Is there enough to do for a water and active loving family to spend 3 full days at the resort?


----------



## Missy Mousie

Upatnoon said:


> The rate Disney quoted you for a 2 bedroom, correct?




NO... the Disney rate is for the hotel room, not even a studio. So I'd be going from what, a 350 or 400 sq foot hotel room with 2 queen beds to a 1200 2br with a King and a separate room for the girls for quite a bit less... it really makes you think, doesn't it?  I'm still not 100% sure what I'm doing but we are really leaning toward Bonnet right now.

If rooms were available in the villas, I might be able to swing renting points, but they would still be way more.  Honestly though, if someone had a reservation the week of Thanksgiving at BCV in a Studio and wanted to rent me the points for a week and transfer them into my friends account so we'd have control, I'd do it. Studios are 13  or 16 points a night the evenings we are looking at.  My friend called and there are no studios or 1 br (if I'm remembering correctly) on a few of the days we need.


----------



## vettechick99

I spent $630 on this 2/2 BC unit. 

A 2/2 unit at BCV for this same week would have cost me $3,860 (that's $10/pt - it's 386 points which can go for $10-11pp).


----------



## Brian Noble

People have already given you some good numbers on rental prices at Bonnet vs. Beach Club.  A 3x difference comparing apples to apples is not hard to imagine.



> Is the space at the on site villas about the same as what is available at Bonnet Creek?


Depends on the resort.  I suspect that the OKW units are about the same total size, and maybe even a bit bigger.  But, OKW has some odd angles, and the space isn't configured as well as I'd like.  (To be fair, Bonnet has a couple oddities too; for example, I think the dining table is a little to big for its space.)  BCV and VWL are both smaller, IIRC.

And, for reasons I've never ever understood, Disney has never built a 2BR with a dining table that sits more than four people, even though the units sleep 8.


----------



## 1blessedmama

Missy Mousie said:


> Well... I am seriously debating Bonnet Creek over the Beach Club.  I'm not staying in a villa, but a regular hotel room.  The villas are a little more I think.
> 
> Beach Club including tax for the 7 nights we would be there is $2052 (I had a 40% pin code for most of the stay).  Beach club for the 7 nights that Ken has available is $2679.75.
> 
> We are looking at a 2BR w/Ken.  His total including tax is $840.  Savings over the week I had picked out was $1212, and savings over the week that Ken has is $1839.75.
> 
> Those numbers are nothing to sneeze at.  We can go 3 nights longer, and save over $1200.  I'd have to spend at minimum an extra $300 for those extra days, but where we were going to possibly stay was closer to $500 for those 3 days.
> 
> Back out $14 a day for parking (at Disney, not at Bonnet) $84 for 6 days, $98 for 7 days, I'm still spending around $1600 less if you figure in the longer stay, $1100 less if you figure in the shorter stay with no extra days and leaving a little early.
> 
> Granted, I can't use the meal plan.  But that also means we will eat less and not gain so much either. They really do give you way too much food, we just like the convenience of pre-paying. Oh well.




I recently did the same type of math.  My family of 5 is coming in early October and I had booked the FW Cabins, hoping for a pin or free dining.  We have gotten neither.  When I looked at BC, I realized I was saving about $2600 (we have a RCI timeshare and I traded it to be at BC).  I was going to spend $2600 to save $1100 with free dining.  Even my 9 year old could figure out that didn't make sense.

We are taking the money we are saving and going to the beach for a week this summer and really whooping it up at Disney!  I am more excited than my kids!

Laura


----------



## lillygator

anyone know what the fees are for paypal?


----------



## TSRE

Thanks for all of the answers!



vettechick99 said:


> I spent $630 on this 2/2 BC unit.
> 
> A 2/2 unit at BCV for this same week would have cost me $3,860 (that's $10/pt - it's 386 points which can go for $10-11pp).



Wow, that makes it pretty hard to justify onsite to me.  I'm all for magic, and we stay onsite at Disneyland so we can have the extra Magic Mornings and walk through Downtown Disney instead of the city, but the price difference for comparable rooms is nowhere near that much.  We will be going with Bonnet Creek.



Brian Noble said:


> Depends on the resort.  I suspect that the OKW units are about the same total size, and maybe even a bit bigger.  But, OKW has some odd angles, and the space isn't configured as well as I'd like.  (To be fair, Bonnet has a couple oddities too; for example, I think the dining table is a little to big for its space.)  BCV and VWL are both smaller, IIRC.
> 
> And, for reasons I've never ever understood, Disney has never built a 2BR with a dining table that sits more than four people, even though the units sleep 8.



If it was bigger at the onsite resorts, I think I could see some of the price difference being more justified, but that is a lot more to pay for the same or less space.  I think I agree with what I have read elsewhere - I can buy a lot of magic for that amount of $!  Or a whole other vacation!  I understand why people like onsite, but I am pretty sure I know what the right decision is for our family until we win the lottery  Especially since we are across the country and looking at a 2-week stay.


----------



## garmich

lillygator said:


> anyone know what the fees are for paypal?



I believe it's about 2.9% of the purchase amount.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Does anyone know if BC provides shuttle service to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure?

(I know they have shuttle service to the Disney parks, but I wasn't sure about Universal/Islands of Adventure).


----------



## Sammy

This is just a shameless post so I can see my trip counter!!  

This time tomorrow night, I will be sitting on the balcony at BC, having a glass of wine and enjoying the (hopefully) warm night air.  Looking forward to our first Bonnet Creek stay....!


----------



## ohionola

disney-super-mom said:


> Does anyone know if BC provides shuttle service to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure?
> 
> (I know they have shuttle service to the Disney parks, but I wasn't sure about Universal/Islands of Adventure).




They do offer shuttle service to all of the other Orlando attractions, but at a cost. I think it was $13 or so per person round trip.


----------



## Disconsin Gal

So, I'm brand new to the boards, and I'm so excited to spend the weekend going through all the details in this thread.  DH and I were trying to save for a trip for his birthday in January, 2011, and mentioned it in passing to my FIL. Turns out they have access to extra Wyndham Timeshare points...next thing I know our trip is a definite go!  Plus the in-laws are going to join us for the week. They are practically Disneyland natives, but have never made it to WDW. We're so excited that they're going to join us, and a free stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek is just icing on the cake (LOTS of icing on the cake, and I love icing )  I'm sure I'll have lots of questions, and I know that you will probably be able to answer all of them.


----------



## Missy Mousie

1blessedmama said:


> I recently did the same type of math.  My family of 5 is coming in early October and I had booked the FW Cabins, hoping for a pin or free dining.  We have gotten neither.  When I looked at BC, I realized I was saving about $2600 (we have a RCI timeshare and I traded it to be at BC).  I was going to spend $2600 to save $1100 with free dining.  Even my 9 year old could figure out that didn't make sense.
> 
> We are taking the money we are saving and going to the beach for a week this summer and really whooping it up at Disney!  I am more excited than my kids!
> 
> Laura


 Not to mention all the extra room!  The ones at Bonnet are 1200 sq feet for the 2BR!  SO much bigger than the hotel rooms at Disney!


----------



## Tina

I'm planning a September trip and considering Bonnet Creek. Can anyone tell me if there is still construction underway at the resort?


----------



## Brian Noble

Tower Six will be open by then.  The final tower (a Wyndham hotel property) is probably still going to be under construction.  However, I was in Tower 5 last summer while Tower 6 was still under construction.  Except for not being able to walk all the way around the lake, the disruption is very minimal.


----------



## horseshowmom

Brian Noble said:


> Tower Six will be open by then.  The final tower (a Wyndham hotel property) is probably still going to be under construction.  However, *I was in Tower 5 last summer while Tower 6 was still under construction.  Except for not being able to walk all the way around the lake, the disruption is very minimal*.



Same here. The construction didn't bother us at all.


----------



## jakestill

Sounds awesome, i wanna go!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Vettechick- how is the construction going?  Can you take pics?    Thanks!


----------



## vettechick99

Tina said:


> I'm planning a September trip and considering Bonnet Creek. Can anyone tell me if there is still construction underway at the resort?





Cdn Gal said:


> Vettechick- how is the construction going?  Can you take pics?    Thanks!



Yes, construction is still going on for the two towers. I never heard any noise. They are far enough away to not bother really. I would take pics, but I'm already home! Sorry! Anyone else going take a few?


----------



## daisylove

I meant to ask this earlier. I am waiting for the 60 day out mark to contact Ken but was wondering what is the actual process on booking with Ken? I see you get a contract? Do you pay a deposit or all of the fee upfront? Time period to get it all done? Thanks!


----------



## Ashleybs

We're going on the 14th and I can take some pics of the buildings in construction if no one else has by then.


----------



## vettechick99

daisylove said:


> I meant to ask this earlier. I am waiting for the 60 day out mark to contact Ken but was wondering what is the actual process on booking with Ken? I see you get a contract? Do you pay a deposit or all of the fee upfront? Time period to get it all done? Thanks!



You could contact him now and if you get a better rate after the 60 day mark, he should reduce the price. You will get a contract and we sent him some money. I think it was about 30%? We paid him the rest about 3 weeks out.



Ashleybs said:


> We're going on the 14th and I can take some pics of the buildings in construction if no one else has by then.



Thanks! Oh and I used to live in Augusta. Small world!


----------



## WUVmyDISNEY

I just spoke to Ken the other day about a stay in December.  He said the deposit would be around 1/3 and he gave me the quote for the deposit which would be due upon sending him back the signed rental agreement.  I also think he has a fair cxl/refund policy.

We've never done off site for a Disney trip before so it's been a task trying to figure out the best play to stay etc.  So, thanks Vettechick for all of the info on BC!  We actually cancelled our Beach Club reservation now and I will for sure be staying off site.  To me, it doesn't even seem that staying at Bonnet will feel much like off site because of the great location!  I couldn't justify the big jump in the nightly rate the last two nights of my stay for the holiday season, yet being in the same room!

Vettechick, how would I know if rates drop for BC once we are in the 60 days out?  Would Ken notify us and give us the reduction or will I have to call and inquire with him?  I will say, he got back to me once I contacted him within a 1/2 a day and he was very pleasant and I told him I read many good things about him on the disboards!

I would like to stay in a fireworks view, and he told me which building would face the parking lot and which would face the grassy areas.  I wrote down the buildings and then never wrote which was which! lol My choices were tower 4 & 5, and then tower 2 or 3.  Would anyone know the answer?
Thanks!


----------



## vettechick99

WUVmyDISNEY said:


> I just spoke to Ken the other day about a stay in December.  He said the deposit would be around 1/3 and he gave me the quote for the deposit which would be due upon sending him back the signed rental agreement.  I also think he has a fair cxl/refund policy.
> 
> We've never done off site for a Disney trip before so it's been a task trying to figure out the best play to stay etc.  So, thanks Vettechick for all of the info on BC!  We actually cancelled our Beach Club reservation now and I will for sure be staying off site.  To me, it doesn't even seem that staying at Bonnet will feel much like off site because of the great location!  I couldn't justify the big jump in the nightly rate the last two nights of my stay for the holiday season, yet being in the same room!
> 
> Vettechick, how would I know if rates drop for BC once we are in the 60 days out?  Would Ken notify us and give us the reduction or will I have to call and inquire with him?  I will say, he got back to me once I contacted him within a 1/2 a day and he was very pleasant and I told him I read many good things about him on the disboards!
> 
> I would like to stay in a fireworks view, and he told me which building would face the parking lot and which would face the grassy areas.  I wrote down the buildings and then never wrote which was which! lol My choices were tower 4 & 5, and then tower 2 or 3.  Would anyone know the answer?
> Thanks!



Yay, I'm glad! Beach Club is our favorite resort and it can be sad knowing you aren't right there at Epcot. But the savings and space make up for it.

If he can snag a cancellation for your week, then it costs him less points and he will pass the savings on to you. He should let you know within the 60 days before your trip. 

I don't know for sure about the fireworks views. But check out the map that is somewhere on this thread (look on post 1). It shows where the fireworks are shown and maybe that will help you.


----------



## Tina

vettechick99 said:


> I don't know for sure about the fireworks views. But check out the map that is somewhere on this thread (look on post 1). It shows where the fireworks are shown and maybe that will help you.



The map links are dead (hotlinking is never a good idea). Anyone have any current maps of the resort?


----------



## Tina

In a (failed) effort to find a map via Google, I did take a screencap of the satellite image of the resort. Its a bit old, considering the stage of construction, but I thought it was cool seeing how extremely close it really is to Caribbean Beach Resort.


----------



## judowoman

Hi everyone! Ive been reading this amazing informative thread and am extremely excited, I do however have a question which I'm sure has been answered or explained so I apologize in advance.. I'm planning on contacting Ken this upcoming week to reserve a 2bd, You dont have to be an owner or have points to book correct? In other words a regular first time person can call and book with him? Is Ken the owner and we rent through him? Thanks in advance for helping me out here, I'm a newb! hehehe but this sounds perfect for my family!


----------



## vettechick99

judowoman said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading this amazing informative thread and am extremely excited, I do however have a question which I'm sure has been answered or explained so I apologize in advance.. I'm planning on contacting Ken this upcoming week to reserve a 2bd, You dont have to be an owner or have points to book correct? In other words a regular first time person can call and book with him? Is Ken the owner and we rent through him? Thanks in advance for helping me out here, I'm a newb! hehehe but this sounds perfect for my family!



Exactly! He's the owner, and we rent his points. So glad you are thinking of going. We love it!


----------



## judowoman

Hi vette! Thank you so much for responding! I cant wait! Your pics are adorable by the way!


----------



## Sammy

Hey everyone!  We checked into BC last night about 10:00 pm and are on the 8th floor in Torre del Cielo (Tower 4).  I'm a bit disappointed as we requested to be as high as possible in Tower 5.  Floor 10 is just about the level where you can see Spaceship Earth, so being thisclose is a bit frustrating, and we are at a level where the parking lot is pretty obvious.  I think if we were higher, you'd have to purposely look down to see the lot.  I called right away to see if we could move higher, but they said they were full last night and only had a handful of checkouts today.  Oh well....I definitely would stay here again, but now know enough to to specifically ask for floor 10 and higher.

All that aside, the resort itself is beautiful and the 2-bedroom villa is spacious and nicely decorated.  We spent the afternoon by the pool which was lovely.  

Any particular questions, let me know!


----------



## vettechick99

Sammy said:


> Hey everyone!  We checked into BC last night about 10:00 pm and are on the 8th floor in Torre del Cielo (Tower 4).  I'm a bit disappointed as we requested to be as high as possible in Tower 5.  Floor 10 is just about the level where you can see Spaceship Earth, so being thisclose is a bit frustrating, and we are at a level where the parking lot is pretty obvious.  I think if we were higher, you'd have to purposely look down to see the lot.  I called right away to see if we could move higher, but they said they were full last night and only had a handful of checkouts today.  Oh well....I definitely would stay here again, but now know enough to to specifically ask for floor 10 and higher.
> 
> All that aside, the resort itself is beautiful and the 2-bedroom villa is spacious and nicely decorated.  We spent the afternoon by the pool which was lovely.
> 
> Any particular questions, let me know!



I'm so glad you are there and love it! I enjoy the pools too. 

I'm sorry your view isn't what you hoped. We got our requests met, but there was a huge tree in our way. But it worked out because we didn't use our balcony nearly as much as we did last trip. Anyway, I hope you can still see the fireworks. I'd love to see pictures of your view, and the contruction, as someone else requested. Have a fun trip!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Hi Vettechick- I'm loving your updated pics of your family- they are just beautiful!  Your youngest is getting so big now!  Glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## mdimaio

Hello - I've not posted on disboards much, but I've been lurking and gleaning lots of info. We're driving down from Atlanta tomorrow a.m., and checking into Bonnet Creek. I have two boys - an almost 5 yr old and a 6.5 month old. 

Can't wait for my oldest to experience Disney and to hang out and play in the pool!

Cheers,
Michelle


----------



## webprinter

WUVmyDISNEY said:


> Vettechick, how would I know if rates drop for BC once we are in the 60 days out?  Would Ken notify us and give us the reduction or will I have to call and inquire with him?  I will say, he got back to me once I contacted him within a 1/2 a day and he was very pleasant and I told him I read many good things about him on the disboards!
> 
> I would like to stay in a fireworks view, and he told me which building would face the parking lot and which would face the grassy areas.  I wrote down the buildings and then never wrote which was which! lol My choices were tower 4 & 5, and then tower 2 or 3.  Would anyone know the answer?
> Thanks!



I prefer tower 4 for a fireworks view.  We were in tower 5 for the first time in Dec and I did not like it at all.  I didn't like the view or the location.  It is angled very strangely plus the parking garage blocks the view if you are not high up enough.  I also prefer tower 2 over tower 3 for a grassy view.  It is closer to the mini golf and the pool.


----------



## Disconsin Gal

Hey Cdn Gal, I love your siggy.  We haven't been able to watch Red Green since we moved to Wisconsin from California. We figured he would be easier to find on syndicate in this area, but unfortunately not.  I'll have to find a DVD soon to help with our withdrawals!


----------



## saysay

First of all... THANKS for this thread, so helpful!

My husband is wondering do the coffee makers take the cone shaped filters or flat bottom?  yeah I know, silly question, but he is packing our bags now.  Can't wait!


----------



## katallo

saysay said:


> First of all... THANKS for this thread, so helpful!
> 
> My husband is wondering do the coffee makers take the cone shaped filters or flat bottom?  yeah I know, silly question, but he is packing our bags now.  Can't wait!




Not silly at all.  In Bldg 3 we had a Cuisanart coffee maker with the permanent style filter.  So, did not need the paper filters.


----------



## rdevine10

just left Bonnet Creek today. FANTASTIC resort!!!!!!  I LOVED IT!  

Pros: Seeing the fireworks from the room (we were 9th floor tower 5). View was good, IMO. My kids LOVED seeing the Epcot Ball from their beds and our room! Great pools, great location. I would go back in a heart beat!

Cons: someone had broken clear glass in the pool (obvously the night before) and my DD steped on it. There was a TON of glass in the one area. We contacted the hotel ASAP, pool was closed and it was fixed. Thankfully my DD didnt cut herself, and Im not sure how, these were large chunks that were every sharp.  AC was a tad temperamental, but it turns out you really have to slam the slider closed due to the sensor. 

Otherwise, I loved everything about it. BEST off site we have stayed at hands down. PERFECTION!


----------



## saysay

Just got here today...LOVE IT!!!  We got our Fireworks view request, building 5 on the 8th floor, we are on the very end of the building and enjoyed the fireworks from Epcot. WE go to MK tomorrow!  So excited, thanks again Vettiechick for this thread, its as great here as anticipated and your pics and info has really helped.


----------



## morgan loves minnie

We just booked two weeks with Ken and I am so excited!!!!  It is still far away (last week of Oct./first week of Nov.) but I can't wait.

We have always stayed on Disney property, but with staying for two full weeks we really wanted the space of the two bedroom and comparing the price for Bonnet Creek with the DVC two bedrooms really helped us make our decision.

Weird question - does anyone know if there are fish in the lake in the middle of the resort or if they allow fishing?  My husband loves to fish and since we are driving he could bring his pole (he has done this when we stayed at Ft. Wilderness before).  

Thanks.

Oh - guess I need to change my signature now from POFQ to BC.


----------



## chicagokp

saysay said:


> First of all... THANKS for this thread, so helpful!
> 
> My husband is wondering do the coffee makers take the cone shaped filters or flat bottom?  yeah I know, silly question, but he is packing our bags now.  Can't wait!



Cuisinart, cone filters.  They supplied 8 round paper filters that you can fold to use in the maker.  It also comes with the gold foil reusable filter for those environmentally conscious folks out there....


----------



## lillygator

is there a jogging track?


----------



## Coach81

CattailGal said:


> We just returned from BC.  The 2/2 unit was very nice - loved the space.  DD10 was really sick (strep, ear infection), so it was nice to have the room to hang out.  My only complaint (a small one) was that the sheets didn't fit the beds, so when we slept, the bottom sheets came off all of the beds and we were sleeping on the mattresses (yuck).  No mattress pads.   I asked for new sheets which I put on, but they were the same.  Next time I'd bring my own bottom sheets to avoid that.
> 
> Only other complaint was two of the three days we went to the pool, the areas where we sat stunk like vomit.  I guess people were partying a little too much...
> 
> There weren't a lot of towels in the unit (only on the towel racks - no extras under the sink), so I was constantly washing towels.  I went to the front desk and asked for more bath towels which they said they would send up, but didn't.  Not a big deal - I could have asked again but didn't.
> 
> Kids loved the ping pong, shuffleboard, etc. that was available.  Man was making balloon creations in the lobby one day which the kids loved.
> 
> Very convenient to the Disney parks!
> 
> KC



Thanks for this post.. just reassured me why I'm so glad to be with my DVC..


----------



## vettechick99

morgan loves minnie said:


> We just booked two weeks with Ken and I am so excited!!!!  It is still far away (last week of Oct./first week of Nov.) but I can't wait.
> 
> We have always stayed on Disney property, but with staying for two full weeks we really wanted the space of the two bedroom and comparing the price for Bonnet Creek with the DVC two bedrooms really helped us make our decision.
> 
> Weird question - does anyone know if there are fish in the lake in the middle of the resort or if they allow fishing?  My husband loves to fish and since we are driving he could bring his pole (he has done this when we stayed at Ft. Wilderness before).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh - guess I need to change my signature now from POFQ to BC.



I'm so glad things are working out. Yay!! I do not believe they allow fishing. I've never seen anyone out there, nor any signs saying you can. 



lillygator said:


> is there a jogging track?



I think once they finish the final buildings, you could run the perimeter of the lake. But until that is, you'll have to stop and turn around on both sides. Still doable I'm sure! But they do have a nice workout room, in case you decide to treadmill it.


----------



## Ashleybs

Is it possible to be in Tower 4 or 5 and to have a view of the lake AND the fireworks? Last summer we were in Tower 3 and had that but would like to be on the other side this time by the lazy river. Thanks!


----------



## momofdjben

The cabanas were 100 a day they stocked the fridge with soda and other refreshments you got luxury towels and the cable tv.  Also a fruitbasket.


----------



## momofdjben

I have pictures from our stay that we got back on Saturday.  We were on the 11th floor in building 5 HOw do i post pics???

Kim


----------



## Ashleybs

One more question - I remember reading a while back about the internet connection in the rooms but couldn't seem to find it now. What kind of connection is there and where is it? I'm wanting to borrow my parents laptop but need to know for sure that it will work (I'm clueless about laptop info!). Thanks!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Coach81 said:


> Thanks for this post.. just reassured me why I'm so glad to be with my DVC..



  This doesn't make any sense to me.  I've stayed in a few DVC's and had far worse issues than this poster mentioned... .  The value at BC just can't be compared to DVC.  Far superior, IMO.


----------



## littlestar

Lucky'sMom said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me.  I've stayed in a few DVC's and had far worse issues than this poster mentioned... .  The value at BC just can't be compared to DVC.  Far superior, IMO.



The value is fantastic with Wyndham Bonnet Creek on some of the deals that people have posted.  And a bad smell can happen at Disney, too (had a vomit smell outside of Olivia's at Old Key West one time and my brother refused to eat there because of it!) I've also had to make multiple calls to SSR for a problem before (a room key issue). So things happen at DVC/Disney, too - they are not immune.  

I'm a DVC and Wyndham owner, so I can poke at both of them and praise both.   We just booked Wyndham's Waikiki Beachwalk resort with our Wyndham points for a trip to Hawaii.  Also booked Hilton's new Parc Soleil resort with a _small_ Wyndham deposit into RCI, so I'm a very happy camper with my Wyndham resale points! And being able to tack on some nights at Wyndham Bonnet Creek to extend my vacation after checking out of DVC is just icing on the cake.

Enjoy those Wyndham Bonnet Creek vacations everybody!


----------



## gina_g

momofdjben said:


> The cabanas were 100 a day they stocked the fridge with soda and other refreshments you got luxury towels and the cable tv.  Also a fruitbasket.



This is exactly what I wanted to hear!    Very reasonable rates.  I've seen $250/day at other resorts.  Are cabanas available at all pools?


----------



## saysay

Ashleybs said:


> One more question - I remember reading a while back about the internet connection in the rooms but couldn't seem to find it now. What kind of connection is there and where is it? I'm wanting to borrow my parents laptop but need to know for sure that it will work (I'm clueless about laptop info!). Thanks!



You need a cable, it is NOT a wireless connection. the actual connection plugs into the phone.   We brought a router so that we could sit anywhere in our unit and use our laptops.


----------



## chicagokp

lillygator said:


> is there a jogging track?



The inner path around the lake/pond is less than half a mile.  I've been running out to Chelonia and running south where it ends.  Then back up to Buena Vista and back to BC.  Doing that you can make it 3 or 4 miles round trip depending on your building and the route you want to take.


----------



## chicagokp

Ashleybs said:


> Is it possible to be in Tower 4 or 5 and to have a view of the lake AND the fireworks? Last summer we were in Tower 3 and had that but would like to be on the other side this time by the lazy river. Thanks!



You might be able to pull that off if you had a west end balcony in either building.  Good luck.


----------



## sja03a

points for sale. PM with dates and price requirements.


----------



## Janet Hill

Coach81 said:


> Thanks for this post.. just reassured me why I'm so glad to be with my DVC..



Yes makes me very happy to have my DVC as well.  I was particularly happy the trip we checked into BCV and arrived at 9:30am after a very long trip.  We weren't expecting a room to be available for us at that time.  So we checked in, went to the pool kept a close eye on the cell for calls or messages thinking we would probably get first available.  Checked back in a few times-nothing ready.  Finally at 6:30 we decided to camp out near the check in just to make sure they didn't forget.  Got a phone call at 7:45 that our room was available: no apologies.  Got to room and bathroom had not been cleaned.  Again they came and cleaned it, but no apologies.  

I own both Wyndham and DVC and enjoy both products, but I must say my worst stay experience was at DVC.  I've not sold my points, nor do I say Wyndham is better.  

Stuff happens.  I'm happy though that you've never had a bad experience at DVC.


----------



## HaleyB

saysay said:


> You need a cable, it is NOT a wireless connection. the actual connection plugs into the phone.   We brought a router so that we could sit anywhere in our unit and use our laptops.



Good idea!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Disconsin Gal said:


> Hey Cdn Gal, I love your siggy.  We haven't been able to watch Red Green since we moved to Wisconsin from California. We figured he would be easier to find on syndicate in this area, but unfortunately not.  I'll have to find a DVD soon to help with our withdrawals!



Thanks!  Canadian humour at it's best! I would have never thought they would broadcast Red Green in the US.  Too funny!


----------



## DisKim

Hi everyone!  I haven't read through all the pages of this thread so please forgive me if a similar question has been asked. I've been thinking about booking Bonnet Creek instead of a FW cabin for June.  My son's babysitter owns Wyndham points and gave me a postcard to use for a few "free" nights in a Wyndham resort. BC is one of them. I called up and asked about adding on nights and they said I could.  Basically, I would get a 2 bedroom unit for 6 nights/ 7 days for about $600 with a $75 gift card upon check in.  Of course, I am required to sit through the 2 hour sales pitch. I don't really mind that as I should have time enough that it won't bother my vacation (only planning on 4 days at the parks).  I was wondering if this deal is worth sitting through the sales pitch or if I would be better off renting from an owner. I have no intention of buying points through Wyndham. I would be better off with a resale.


----------



## Ashleybs

My husband and I have a bet going. He says that when we were there last summer that there was a Wii in the entertainment center in the living room and I say there wasn't. What's the answer?!


----------



## TotoToo

Ashleybs said:


> My husband and I have a bet going. He says that when we were there last summer that there was a Wii in the entertainment center in the living room and I say there wasn't. What's the answer?!



Not unless someone left one behind. They do not supply them as part of the unit.


----------



## ttfn3

_One more question - I remember reading a while back about the internet connection in the rooms but couldn't seem to find it now. What kind of connection is there and where is it? I'm wanting to borrow my parents laptop but need to know for sure that it will work (I'm clueless about laptop info!). Thanks! _

We stayed in Building One in late March, and I was able to get a wireless connection from our unit.  Not sure if it was because we were so close to the main building?  I also checked my Ipod Touch on the first day, and I was able to access the internet at the main pool.  

As for a fireworks view, we were in a room in Building One at the very end of the building - close to Bldg #2 - and we were able to see the Epcot fireworks from our balcony.  We could also see the distant MK fireworks from our bedroom window.  Our unit also had a lovely water view.  I would definitely stay in this building again, since it was also a close walk to the main pool and activity center.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I would have never thought they would broadcast Red Green in the US.


Red Green is often on the Detroit PBS station.



> I was wondering if this deal is worth sitting through the sales pitch or if I would be better off renting from an owner.


It depends on how much your time (and dignity) is worth to you.  Take a look at RedWeek to see what the going rate might be for your time.  But, personally, I would not wish one of those on my worst enemy.


----------



## kylovebug

Good evening! I am a newbie to DIS - this is actually my first post. We are going for our first "family" trip in Nov. 27th-Dec 1st and I am looking for somewhere to stay (so many options!!). I was wondering if the pools @ BC are heated? And what hours are they open? Will this resort allow you to ship items before your arrival like the on-site resorts? TIA for any responses!!


----------



## LostBoyinVA

The Internet connection is done by plugging a network cable into the Phone in the Kitchen and then connecting the hardwire to your computer.  There is a normal looking network jack on the phone.  

I'm a computer junky, I bring an old wireless router and plug that into the phone.  We then have wireless in the entire unit for all over our wireless devices.


----------



## Sammy

Good morning everyone!  I'm currently sitting on my balcony at Bonnet Creek and I was able to pick up the wireless out here by sitting near the outside edge.   

This is our first time at Bonnet Creek and we've had a great time staying here.  We can see both the Epcot fireworks and the MK fireworks from our balcony and one night, they were both going off at the same time! 

We are in Bldg 4 and the pool is very nice, although small.  Difficult to find enough empty chairs in the afternoon, but we've managed just fine.  Having the refreshment bar and lazy river right here has been wonderful too.  Jump from the pool, to the lazy river, to the hot tub, back to the pool, etc.  The kids (teens) have had a ball!

It has been awesome having all this room to spread out.  We are traveling with 4 teenagers, and it's been great not tripping over each other.  

The only down side for us is having to drive everywhere.  Part of vacation for DH is that he never has to drive once we hit Disney property, and getting dropped off at the entrances when taking Disney busses is a plus.  However, BC is so centrally located, it never takes very long to get anywhere.  We have friends who bragged that they were "doing it right" and staying at the AKL for thier vacation...and then complained about how long it took on the busses to get to the parks or anywhere else.  

Well, this is our last day here and will be heading back North tomorrow.  I will post some pictures later on in the week.  

Any questions I can answer, let me know!

Sammy


----------



## P&B's Mom

I have read a lot through this thread, but am giving up on this question.  Can anyone tell me where the busses drop you off at EP/DS/AK?  I know MK is at TTC.  Thanks in advance for anyone's help!


----------



## twoplustwins

is there any charge for parking?


----------



## Lucky'sMom

P&B's Mom said:


> I have read a lot through this thread, but am giving up on this question.  Can anyone tell me where the busses drop you off at EP/DS/AK?  I know MK is at TTC.  Thanks in advance for anyone's help!



We only used the buses one day, and I can't remember which park it was, but there is an area further into the parking lot for buses from other hotels (not Disney buses).  There is a long parking area for them to pull up into.  It is a little bit of a further walk than the Disney buses, but not bad at all.  Hopefully someone who has used them more recently can provide a better answer, but that is what I remember.


----------



## Catira

twoplustwins said:


> is there any charge for parking?



No, parking is free


----------



## ttfn3

P&B's Mom said:


> I have read a lot through this thread, but am giving up on this question.  Can anyone tell me where the busses drop you off at EP/DS/AK?  I know MK is at TTC.  Thanks in advance for anyone's help!



We took the shuttle bus to MK and to Epcot.  It's the same bus that takes you to both parks.  First stop MK - they pull into a charter bus area behind the kennel near the TTC.  At Epcot, it's the charter bus area which is just beyond where the Disney buses unload.  So - not far at all.  The AK/DS also drop off at the charter bus area.  I'm not sure where that is, since we did not go to those parks.  We only used the buses for one way transportation to the parks.  It made it very easy for us to stagger our start times for the days.  DH isn't an early riser.  DS and I like to be at the parks early.  I drove to the MK park, and DH took the shuttle over later.   Then, when we went to Epcot, DS and I took the bus and DH drove over later.  I really liked having this option.


----------



## saysay

ttfn3 said:


> We took the shuttle bus to MK and to Epcot.  It's the same bus that takes you to both parks.  First stop MK - they pull into a charter bus area behind the kennel near the TTC.  At Epcot, it's the charter bus area which is just beyond where the Disney buses unload.  So - not far at all.  The AK/DS also drop off at the charter bus area.  I'm not sure where that is, since we did not go to those parks.  We only used the buses for one way transportation to the parks.  It made it very easy for us to stagger our start times for the days.  DH isn't an early riser.  DS and I like to be at the parks early.  I drove to the MK park, and DH took the shuttle over later.   Then, when we went to Epcot, DS and I took the bus and DH drove over later.  I really liked having this option.



We just got back and took the busses to MK, EPCOT and AK.  The upside it was free and they do have several pickup times.  The drivers were GREAT.  They take you to a parking lot in all the parks just past where the disney buses drop off and pick up, so IMO its not that far at all.  It was nice to not pay to park. I think if you drove it would be as much of a walk or probably  further depending on how crowded the parking lot for cars is.

The downside, when we were coming back from AK the bus was PACKED, then we pulled into Epcot to a fairly large crowd.  They could not all fit in our bus we were packed in like Sardines....but the bus driver did tell them he would be right back after only like 4 people could squeeze in.   Its not a far drive to Epcot so I am sure they didn't wait too long, but I can imagine as it gets hotter and hotter that would be miserable.  The parking lot where you wait has no cover, and it was very hot the last 2 days we were there when temps were around 90 - we actually left Epcot at 3 pm cuz were were miserably hot.  :-(  Other than the AK trip, all other shuttles fit everyone fine.  

We decided when we go back, we will just drive so we don't have to worry about the schedule as 2 of the 4 days we literally were running to the bus to make it.  Our 3yr old had crashed so we decided we needed to head back and it was a mad dash to make the bus - which our other option was wait 2 hours and that wasn't good for us at the time.  Had we had our car we could have leisurely made our way out.  Because the rates at BC are so fantastic, DH who is thrifty decided it was worth the daily parking fee of $14 for us...plus its SO close to the resorts its a quick drive.

Don't get me wrong, I think the shuttles were fine.  Giving up your freedom of choice when to leave is something you have to do when you give up your car, so I wouldn't say it was bad.

This was our first time to DW and we are def going back and hoping to stay again in BC.


----------



## Marci

Well I'm hoping the group wisdom hasn't steered me wrong. It seems like such a leap of faith to book this way...But I talked to Ken and we are all set to go later this month! I'm really quite excited. We typically stay Deluxe on property, but as a family of 5 with two cribs, it's crowded! Even with my 40% off codes BC is 1/2 price of what we would have paid.  Now THAT is magical. 

I'm still trying to understand what location we want to ask for...With 3 little kids (15 months and 4 yrs) we aren't going to make it to the parks for any fireworks, and we do want to be close to a zero entry pool. What should I ask for? Oh, also what are the restrictions on the slide? 

Any updates to the restaurant situation? (Still no hot breakfast and no restaurant by the pool?)

Any other thoughts/ tips for a young family? This is our first time doing a condo/ timeshare anywhere and I'm a bit anxious. It seems like this place takes care of everything, just like a hotel...right?

thanks so much for sharing your experiences


----------



## katallo

Marci,
Ask Ken if he will request a fireworks view for your family.  We have had great views in Bldg 2 and 3.  It's so nice to sit on the balcony and see the show.  The pool by the main building has a cantina style restaurant, but I don't think the restaurants will be open by the end of this month.  The pool for Bldg 3 has a very nice pool bar with good wraps and sandwiches.  Have a great time.




Marci said:


> Well I'm hoping the group wisdom hasn't steered me wrong. It seems like such a leap of faith to book this way...But I talked to Ken and we are all set to go later this month! I'm really quite excited. We typically stay Deluxe on property, but as a family of 5 with two cribs, it's crowded! Even with my 40% off codes BC is 1/2 price of what we would have paid.  Now THAT is magical.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what location we want to ask for...With 3 little kids (15 months and 4 yrs) we aren't going to make it to the parks for any fireworks, and we do want to be close to a zero entry pool. What should I ask for? Oh, also what are the restrictions on the slide?
> 
> Any updates to the restaurant situation? (Still no hot breakfast and no restaurant by the pool?)
> 
> Any other thoughts/ tips for a young family? This is our first time doing a condo/ timeshare anywhere and I'm a bit anxious. It seems like this place takes care of everything, just like a hotel...right?
> 
> thanks so much for sharing your experiences


----------



## rdevine10

Marci said:


> Well I'm hoping the group wisdom hasn't steered me wrong. It seems like such a leap of faith to book this way...But I talked to Ken and we are all set to go later this month! I'm really quite excited. We typically stay Deluxe on property, but as a family of 5 with two cribs, it's crowded! Even with my 40% off codes BC is 1/2 price of what we would have paid.  Now THAT is magical.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what location we want to ask for...With 3 little kids (15 months and 4 yrs) we aren't going to make it to the parks for any fireworks, and we do want to be close to a zero entry pool. What should I ask for? Oh, also what are the restrictions on the slide?
> 
> Any updates to the restaurant situation? (Still no hot breakfast and no restaurant by the pool?)
> 
> Any other thoughts/ tips for a young family? This is our first time doing a condo/ timeshare anywhere and I'm a bit anxious. It seems like this place takes care of everything, just like a hotel...right?
> 
> thanks so much for sharing your experiences



We booked with Ken too... .he was FANTASTIC! We were just at Bonnet Creek a little over a week ago. I actually called myself (once I had the reservation #) and requested a fireworks view in building 6 (this building as a zero entry pool and lazy river). We could see the fireworks from both the MK and Epcot from our 9th floor room! 

In regards to renting a time share, I dont recall if housekeeping is included in Bonnet Creek (we typically decline anyways)... but I dont think it was. And when you check out you do have to remove your linens (put in bathroom), and load and run your dishwasher. 

Personally, I have found traveling with condos/timeshares is WAY easier with a family.... you have space, a kitchen for snacks and/or meals (which we always eat breakfast in our rooms anyways), and way key with little kids, IMO is having a washer/dryer. Make sure you pack additional laundry detergent stuff, as they only provided us with 2 packets (I had brought our own due to skin sensitivities anyways though). 

It was MAGICAL to see the fireworks from the room & balcony, and MAGICAL to see the Epcot ball right from our bed (and living room!). 

Enjoy, it will be a fabulous trip!


----------



## ttfn3

Marci said:


> I'm still trying to understand what location we want to ask for...With 3 little kids (15 months and 4 yrs) we aren't going to make it to the parks for any fireworks, and we do want to be close to a zero entry pool. What should I ask for?



You will really enjoy the extra space with the little ones.  So easy for them to take a nap and you can enjoy the balcony or living room area while they sleep.

Our room in Building One was at the very end towards building two, and our balcony was right above the playground.  I would highly recommend this location to someone with little ones. You are also a very close walk to the main pool with zero entry.  Bring a stroller, for an easier ride to the pools. (FYI we also had a lovely water view, with a view of the fireworks from the balcony).

As for the buses - I am personally glad we did not rely on them to come back from the parks.  I like being able to leave when we wish. It's well worth $14 to park for us, epecially with the money we saved on the room.  The shuttles did work for us going to the parks (we could stagger the start time of our days for each person in our party).


----------



## saysay

As to where to ask to stay with little ones....
We were in building 5 on the 8th floor on the wing next to building 4, so we had a great view of the Epcot Ball and fireworks from EPCOT and MK.  The pool at our building was zero entry with a lazy river. Next to us was Escudos restaurant and bar - which had salads, burgers, and Paninis all around $8 or $9.  We didn't order from there but it looked good, plus it was convenient having the bar there if you want a beer or frozen cocktail.  The pool outside of Escudos is not zero entry, but we did use it a little.  The playground, putt putt, pool with slide, and activities center were across the lake...so if you want to be closer to these you prob don't want to be in building 4 or 5.

Think about what is important to you - fireworks view, being near playground or activies center,  being next to zero entry pool and just ask them for WHAT you want.  I had the person I rented through request fireworks view and when I called to confirm our res, I also requested it, its not guaranteed but we got it.

There are pluses to every building.  That being said, with our 3 year old, seeing the fireworks from our room AND having the zero entry was perfect for us.


----------



## sista

We just got back today from Florida and stayed at BC and it was hands down the nicest place we have ever ever stayed.  We cannot wait to go back.  We booked through Ken.  Through reading this thread, I called myself one week before we arrived and requested Building 5, fireworks view.  We were room 1380 and I would request it again.  Our room was next to the housekeeping room, then the trash shoot, and on the end of the building, so no neighbors.  We never checked out any other pools.  We have 4 kids ages 10, 8, 6, and 4 and we loved the zero depth entry pool, lazy river and hot tub.  Some days the hot tub wasn't very warm but it was the only complaint I had the entire week.  

We have stayed at Beach Club Villas before and this was comparable in size, but way nicer.  The location was just amazing....it took us a couple minutes to get anywhere at Disney.  Thanks so much for this thread, we saved a bundle and we were all sad to leave such a gorgeous place!!


----------



## spima3

I was pretty set on Windsor Hills, and found one or two places I really liked, but then read the slide doesn't work very well.  

My two youngest were really excited about the pool.  The last time we went to WDW it was in Sept, and we actually spent quite a bit of time at the hotel and pool.  Left parks early afternoon, and sometimes went back at night, so it isn't just a place for us to sleep.

BC pools look spectacular, all my kids will love it, even the fussy 15 yr old!  

I checked out vacationupgrades and it shows the price as $120/night plus a fee.  Are there any other hidden costs?  It's a little higher than I wanted to pay, but will consider it if they don't nickel and dime you on everything.


----------



## Upatnoon

spima3 said:


> I was pretty set on Windsor Hills, and found one or two places I really liked, but then read the slide doesn't work very well.
> 
> My two youngest were really excited about the pool.  The last time we went to WDW it was in Sept, and we actually spent quite a bit of time at the hotel and pool.  Left parks early afternoon, and sometimes went back at night, so it isn't just a place for us to sleep.
> 
> BC pools look spectacular, all my kids will love it, even the fussy 15 yr old!
> 
> I checked out vacationupgrades and it shows the price as $120/night plus a fee.  Are there any other hidden costs?  It's a little higher than I wanted to pay, but will consider it if they don't nickel and dime you on everything.


I've never had to pay any hidden charges on a Bonnet Creek stay. What you pay per night includes all taxes and everything.

You don't have to pay $120 a night if you shop around. I've never paid more than $100 a night for a two-bedroom. Once I paid $56 a night for a 5 night stay in a 2-bedroom! Ken gets raves on this board, but you do have more options.


----------



## spima3

Upatnoon said:


> I've never had to pay any hidden charges on a Bonnet Creek stay. What you pay per night includes all taxes and everything..



So that $120/ night fee includes tax, I believe it's 13%?  



Upatnoon said:


> You don't have to pay $120 a night if you shop around. I've never paid more than $100 a night for a two-bedroom. Once I paid $56 a night for a 5 night stay in a 2-bedroom! Ken gets raves on this board, but you do have more options.



Were these private owners?  THis is new to me, and I am leary of a private owner rental, unless someone can suggest someone in particular?


----------



## Upatnoon

spima3 said:


> So that $120/ night fee includes tax, I believe it's 13%?
> 
> 
> 
> Were these private owners?  THis is new to me, and I am leary of a private owner rental, unless someone can suggest someone in particular?


Nope, all the taxes are included. 

To get the best deal, you will always be dealing with with private owners. 

People like Ken and others on eBay have made a business out of selling stays. I usually go the eBay route where you can check the feedback of the people selling the reservations. Many of the people on eBay have been selling Bonnet Creek stays for years. 

Obviously, this is a little different than picking up the phone and calling Disney reservations, but the payoff and savings are HUGE!


----------



## P&B's Mom

ttfn3 said:


> We took the shuttle bus to MK and to Epcot.  It's the same bus that takes you to both parks.  First stop MK - they pull into a charter bus area behind the kennel near the TTC.  At Epcot, it's the charter bus area which is just beyond where the Disney buses unload.  So - not far at all.  The AK/DS also drop off at the charter bus area.  I'm not sure where that is, since we did not go to those parks.  We only used the buses for one way transportation to the parks.  It made it very easy for us to stagger our start times for the days.  DH isn't an early riser.  DS and I like to be at the parks early.  I drove to the MK park, and DH took the shuttle over later.   Then, when we went to Epcot, DS and I took the bus and DH drove over later.  I really liked having this option.



I think we will rent a car--thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## spima3

We are planning on Sept 12-18th.  Can I book this now or do I have to wait until it is 60 days out?  (I am not understanding this part at all.)

Does the price change?  and we really have no control over where we end up?  we can request, but it isn't guarenteed?  

Can we get slide and lazy river together?  or are they different pools in different areas?  

I will have a car, so I am not worried about transportation.  We would be close to WDW?  We are doing AK and MK and then two days at US/IOA.  Easy drive to all?  

thx so much, lori


----------



## SalandJeff

We rented from someone on eBay for a last minute trip last month.  We were meeting friends who were staying at BC, so wanted to be at the same resort.  Because I needed specific dates on short notice, I tried Ken first, but he said no availability.  I got that response from several others also, but finally found a great guy who got the 4 nights we wanted for a total price of $395, and he was able to upgrade us to a 2 bedroom for no extra charge.

_"...We would be close to WDW? We are doing AK and MK and then two days at US/IOA. Easy drive to all?..."_

The resort is actually in WDW and a quick drive to any of the parks (AK is a bit further), DTD, the Boardwalk.  We also drove to US and it was a quick drive.

If anyone would like the ebay userid of the person we rented from, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Upatnoon

spima3 said:


> We are planning on Sept 12-18th.  Can I book this now or do I have to wait until it is 60 days out?  (I am not understanding this part at all.)
> 
> Does the price change?  and we really have no control over where we end up?  we can request, but it isn't guarenteed?
> 
> Can we get slide and lazy river together?  or are they different pools in different areas?
> 
> I will have a car, so I am not worried about transportation.  We would be close to WDW?  We are doing AK and MK and then two days at US/IOA.  Easy drive to all?
> 
> thx so much, lori


Yes, you should wait. The 60 days out thing has to do with how many points it costs the timeshare owner to get Bonnet Creek. They get them for less points and can rent the reservation to you for less money.

Because you are dealing with individual owners, they set their own prices. You can take it, leave it or haggle. Owners also put their reservations on eBay and auction them off to the highest bidder.

When you check in you can request to be by a certain pool or in a certain building, but it is not guaranteed. If you get the fireworks Epcot view, you get it for nothing extra. If you don't get it, you paid nothing extra.


The lazy river pools don't have slides. All the pools are within walking distance, probably 10-15 minutes it you walk to the pool furthest from where you are staying.
The pools with the lazy rivers.

Bonnet Creek next door to the Caribbean Beach resort. To get there you have to enter WDW. It's a very easy to drive around.


----------



## spima3

Upatnoon said:


> Yes, you should wait. The 60 days out thing has to do with how many points it costs the timeshare owner to get Bonnet Creek. They get them for less points and can rent the reservation to you for less money.



So if we are going in mid-Sept, I should wait until mid July?  

I know Sept is value season for WDW, and prices are usually lower, does it work the same for BC?  

So, if I work w/ Ken.  I contact him and tell him we need a 2 bedroom and would like it in a certain location.  He then tries to find us that?  He works with other owners, so there are different units available at any given time?


----------



## Upatnoon

spima3 said:


> So if we are going in mid-Sept, I should wait until mid July?
> 
> I know Sept is value season for WDW, and prices are usually lower, does it work the same for BC?
> 
> So, if I work w/ Ken.  I contact him and tell him we need a 2 bedroom and would like it in a certain location.  He then tries to find us that?  He works with other owners, so there are different units available at any given time?


If you are looking for the best deal, book within 60 days and shop around.

If you want to use Ken, he has a website called vacationupgrades.com with his prices, rules and contact information.

Most of the rooms at Bonnet Creek are 2 bedrooms so they are the most available for booking.


----------



## skjuls

I'm an owner and have stayed mulitple times at Bonnet Creek.  My family and I love it.

I do also rent out every now and then.  But I usually have repeat renters who know me.

If you want a particular location, the best thing to do is call 1 week before you arrive.  Guest Services told me that this is when they make room assignments.

Technically, I'm supposed to be able to reserve a room based on my Wyndham perks but I never got the room I reserved at the time of reservation so I just call Bonnet Creek directly.

If anyone wants me to check availability, I'm more than happy to see if Bonnet Creek has it!


----------



## JoeU

sista said:


> We just got back today from Florida and stayed at BC and it was hands down the nicest place we have ever ever stayed.  We cannot wait to go back.  We booked through Ken.  Through reading this thread, I called myself one week before we arrived and requested Building 5, fireworks view.  We were room 1380 and I would request it again.  Our room was next to the housekeeping room, then the trash shoot, and on the end of the building, so no neighbors.  We never checked out any other pools.  We have 4 kids ages 10, 8, 6, and 4 and we loved the zero depth entry pool, lazy river and hot tub.  Some days the hot tub wasn't very warm but it was the only complaint I had the entire week.
> 
> We have stayed at Beach Club Villas before and this was comparable in size, but way nicer.  The location was just amazing....it took us a couple minutes to get anywhere at Disney.  Thanks so much for this thread, we saved a bundle and we were all sad to leave such a gorgeous place!!



I hope we left the room in order for you! We checked out of 1380 on the 25th. I assume you checked in that Sunday.

We absolutely LOVED BC. It was so nice, we added points onto our timeshare so we could go back, maybe as soon as this year. Glad to see you enjoyed it. Hope you had a chance to check out hte "Presidential Suites". They are unreal!

Joe


----------



## sista

JoeU said:


> I hope we left the room in order for you! We checked out of 1380 on the 25th. I assume you checked in that Sunday.
> 
> We absolutely LOVED BC. It was so nice, we added points onto our timeshare so we could go back, maybe as soon as this year. Glad to see you enjoyed it. Hope you had a chance to check out hte "Presidential Suites". They are unreal!
> 
> Joe



ROFL Joe!  It was neat as a pin!  Loved that location.  How would we have checked out the presidential suites?  For next time....we didn't do any of their seminars for buying.


----------



## JoeU

sista said:


> ROFL Joe!  It was neat as a pin!  Loved that location.  How would we have checked out the presidential suites?  For next time....we didn't do any of their seminars for buying.



We did the seminar and added to our points so we can go every year, and in some instances, TWICE! In the main building, the sales office is on the second floor. On the fourth floor, there's actual rooms, and the 4 bedroom presidential is on that floor. Pics don't do it justice. It was just WOW!

And you're right, the location of that room was awesome. Quite, right near the trash chute, and a perfect view of everything from Swan and Dolphin to Downtown Disney. In the distance, you could even see Cinderella's castle!

Joe


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

Upatnoon said:


> I've never had to pay any hidden charges on a Bonnet Creek stay. What you pay per night includes all taxes and everything.
> 
> You don't have to pay $120 a night if you shop around. I've never paid more than $100 a night for a two-bedroom. Once I paid $56 a night for a 5 night stay in a 2-bedroom! Ken gets raves on this board, but you do have more options.



That is a great rate! I'd like to look into a long term stay of  2 weeks or a month, has anyone gotten a really good rate for a longer stay? TIA.


----------



## 1blessedmama

Does anyone have any new pictures?  I would love to see some from the recent trips.
Thanks!


----------



## JoeU

1blessedmama said:


> Does anyone have any new pictures?  I would love to see some from the recent trips.
> Thanks!



I do, but how do you post them???

Joe


----------



## ama223

We are planning to go in Nov/Dec 2011 (yes, we like to plan ahead!!) 
I know it's too early to book, but I have a question that I haven't seened addressed in the thread.  Sorry if it has and I didn't see it!

We'd like to go for 10 or 11 days.  Most of what I see on ebay is 7 day reservations.

_Is it possible to get a reservation for 10/11 days?  Or do they stick to 7-day reservations?_

Thanks!!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

We just stayed at Bonnet Creek from April 25-May 4.  We absolutely loved it!  We stayed in a 4-bedroom with 11 people in building 5 with a pool view.  The pools are great!  Our building was right by one of the lazy rivers.  Our kids also enjoyed the splash park next to the pool by the main building.  We used the buses to get to the parks and did not have any problems--although I recommend getting to the lobby at least 10 minutes before the bus is scheduled to depart because they do fill up.


----------



## Upatnoon

ama223 said:


> We are planning to go in Nov/Dec 2011 (yes, we like to plan ahead!!)
> I know it's too early to book, but I have a question that I haven't seened addressed in the thread.  Sorry if it has and I didn't see it!
> 
> We'd like to go for 10 or 11 days.  Most of what I see on ebay is 7 day reservations.
> 
> _Is it possible to get a reservation for 10/11 days?  Or do they stick to 7-day reservations?_
> 
> Thanks!!


It won't be a problem. Just contact the people you see selling reservations. Many of them are doing it as a business and can work with you on your request. eBay isn't the only place to look. Redweek.com and Tugbbs.com also have people offering reservations. You may be contacted from some owners in this forum who can help you.


----------



## 1blessedmama

JoeU said:


> I do, but how do you post them???
> 
> Joe



When you reply, there is a gray area above the white box that you type in.  In the gray area is a yellow thing that looks like a picture.  I think if you click on it it will allow you to insert an image.


----------



## Tina

1blessedmama said:


> When you reply, there is a gray area above the white box that you type in.  In the gray area is a yellow thing that looks like a picture.  I think if you click on it it will allow you to insert an image.



To clarify this, it will allow you to insert a *LINK *to your image. You must first upload your images to a site. Photobucket is a free, easy site to use. Load your images there. Each image will have a links below them. You want to use the ones with the square brackets around the link [ ] . If you copy and paste these links, you can just paste them right into your reply, without clicking the little image picture for the box.


----------



## littlestar

We're here now.  It's great.  We are in a 2 bedroom in Tower 4.  I was really surprised how thick the woods and trees are surrounding the property - I guess I expected bare and sterile, but it's really wooded and pretty back in here. All the employees have been super nice.  I'm very impressed with Wyndham Bonnet Creek - very glad we bought those resale Wyndham points back in December.


----------



## wbn36

sista said:


> We just got back today from Florida and stayed at BC and it was hands down the nicest place we have ever ever stayed.  We cannot wait to go back.  We booked through Ken.  Through reading this thread, I called myself one week before we arrived and requested Building 5, fireworks view.  We were room 1380 and I would request it again.  Our room was next to the housekeeping room, then the trash shoot, and on the end of the building, so no neighbors.  We never checked out any other pools.  We have 4 kids ages 10, 8, 6, and 4 and we loved the zero depth entry pool, lazy river and hot tub.  Some days the hot tub wasn't very warm but it was the only complaint I had the entire week.
> 
> We have stayed at Beach Club Villas before and this was comparable in size, but way nicer.  The location was just amazing....it took us a couple minutes to get anywhere at Disney.  Thanks so much for this thread, we saved a bundle and we were all sad to leave such a gorgeous place!!





Does anyone who has stayed in this room 1380 have pictures of the view.  Our last trip we were in building 2 facing the water with the fireworks view, but I am really curious about this room.  I would love to see both Disney and Epcot.  I you have any pics, I would greatly appreciate itl.


----------



## vtwep

I've read a couple posts about restaurants being built or opening sometime in 2010.  Are there any updates or information on the types of restaurants that are available (or will be by October 2010)?  Is it mainly counter service with burgers/sandwiches, or will there be a sit-down type restaurant available here?


----------



## Tina

I plan to book Bonnet Creek through Ken for my September vacation. Many posts here have recommended waiting until the 60 day mark for a cheaper price. But in looking at Ken's prices, the 60 price is the same as the September price. Is there a benefit to waiting? Will the price go below $120 for a 2 bedroom after July for a September booking?


----------



## Upatnoon

Tina said:


> I plan to book Bonnet Creek through Ken for my September vacation. Many posts here have recommended waiting until the 60 day mark for a cheaper price. But in looking at Ken's prices, the 60 price is the same as the September price. Is there a benefit to waiting? Will the price go below $120 for a 2 bedroom after July for a September booking?


At the 60 day mark, lots of people start selling the reservations on eBay and other places at prices that are $20-$40 cheaper than $120 a night. They also don't charge "guest confirmation fees" If cost is a concern for you, shop around and negotiate. My goal during that time would be to pay around $80 a night. But that's just me. You should do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## jess98ac

We're considering the first week of March next year, does that fall into a high season?  I have a friend with RCI ownership, and she's willing to trade a week for us for just the trade fee, but nothing has come up searching through RCI yet.  I guess it's best to just keep checking?


----------



## JoeU

Tina said:


> To clarify this, it will allow you to insert a *LINK *to your image. You must first upload your images to a site. Photobucket is a free, easy site to use. Load your images there. Each image will have a links below them. You want to use the ones with the square brackets around the link [ ] . If you copy and paste these links, you can just paste them right into your reply, without clicking the little image picture for the box.



I tried, but apparently I have to have 10 posts to be able to post pics.

This is post 5 

Joe


----------



## JoeU

joeu said:


> i tried, but apparently i have to have 10 posts to be able to post pics.
> 
> This is post 5
> 
> Joe



6


----------



## JoeU

JoeU said:


> 6



7


----------



## JoeU

JoeU said:


> I tried, but apparently I have to have 10 posts to be able to post pics.
> 
> This is post 5
> 
> Joe



8

You also have to wait 40 seconds between posts!


----------



## JoeU

JoeU said:


> 8
> 
> You also have to wait 40 seconds between posts!



9

Almost there!


----------



## JoeU

JoeU said:


> 9
> 
> Almost there!



Sorry I've wasted everyone's time. Hopefully after this 10th post, I'll actually be able to post pics!

Joe


----------



## JoeU

JoeU said:


> Sorry I've wasted everyone's time. Hopefully after this 10th post, I'll actually be able to post pics!
> 
> Joe



Lets Try Again!!!

Ok, lets see if this works.

View of Disney from Building 5 Room 1380





Typhoon Lagoon (I think)





Swan and Dolphin





Epcot with MK in the distance





Downtown Disney





Cinderella's Castle (300mm zoom)

I have tons more. I took almost 1200 pics on vacation, and I'd guess 150-200 of Bonnet Creek itself!

Joe


----------



## Cdn Gal

JoeU said:


> Sorry I've wasted everyone's time. Hopefully after this 10th post, I'll actually be able to post pics!
> 
> Joe



You are hilarious!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Bring on the pics JoeU!!  - I think that we are all dying to see latest pics of Bonnet Creek.  Thanks for sharing what you have so far!


----------



## JoeU

Cdn Gal said:


> Bring on the pics JoeU!!  - I think that we are all dying to see latest pics of Bonnet Creek.  Thanks for sharing what you have so far!



Ok, here's some more. I'll start with interior pics. This is a 2 bedroom unit.


























Sorry I didn't add labels. Its late, and I want to get the outside pics in too.

Joe


----------



## JoeU

Cdn Gal said:


> Bring on the pics JoeU!!  - I think that we are all dying to see latest pics of Bonnet Creek.  Thanks for sharing what you have so far!



And for the outdoor pics, including Escudos, the bar outside of Building 4/5, construction on the hotel tower, Tower 6, and the private cabanas outside building 4.




































Joe


----------



## Disneymaddness

Joe, Great pictures! Thanks so much.  We are planning a Disney trip for July 2011 and are really thinking about staying there.  It looks so nice.


----------



## LisaCat

Thanks for the pics, Joe!  We are booked for Bonnet Creek in Oct/Nov this year.  We are hoping to NOT have a car.  Is that going to be feasible?


----------



## JoeU

LisaCat said:


> Thanks for the pics, Joe!  We are booked for Bonnet Creek in Oct/Nov this year.  We are hoping to NOT have a car.  Is that going to be feasible?



From what I've heard here, it is feasible. But we had a rental car, and although it sucked having to pay $14 to park at the parks each day, it was well worth having to run out to the grocery store, or to visit family in Kissimee. There was no charge to park on site.

Joe


----------



## LisaCat

morgan loves minnie said:


> We just booked two weeks with Ken and I am so excited!!!!  It is still far away (last week of Oct./first week of Nov.) but I can't wait.
> 
> We have always stayed on Disney property, but with staying for two full weeks we really wanted the space of the two bedroom and comparing the price for Bonnet Creek with the DVC two bedrooms really helped us make our decision.
> 
> Weird question - does anyone know if there are fish in the lake in the middle of the resort or if they allow fishing?  My husband loves to fish and since we are driving he could bring his pole (he has done this when we stayed at Ft. Wilderness before).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh - guess I need to change my signature now from POFQ to BC.



You're there the same time we will be.  We are Wyndham owners (different property) so we booked thru Wyndham.  We arrive October 30 and leave Nov 5.  This will be my 3rd trip to WDW and DH's first.  No kids, just this insane 40-something kid with her poor husband along for the ride....  LOL!


----------



## LisaCat

JoeU said:


> From what I've heard here, it is feasible. But we had a rental car, and although it sucked having to pay $14 to park at the parks each day, it was well worth having to run out to the grocery store, or to visit family in Kissimee. There was no charge to park on site.
> 
> Joe



The resort itself looks pretty big.  DH is not a big "walker" and we will be pushing the envelope already with the walking in the parks.  I'm imagining having to hoof it across a huge resort after being on our feet all day at the parks.....  Hm.  Fortunately, I have plenty of time to figure this out!


----------



## 1blessedmama

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## vettechick99

LisaCat said:


> The resort itself looks pretty big.  DH is not a big "walker" and we will be pushing the envelope already with the walking in the parks.  I'm imagining having to hoof it across a huge resort after being on our feet all day at the parks.....  Hm.  Fortunately, I have plenty of time to figure this out!



The resort is really not as big as it seems in the pictures. Especially compared to how much you will walk in the parks. He'll be ok I think!


----------



## wbn36

All those views were from your room?


----------



## Tina

Does anyone know the prices range for the 3 and 4 bedroom units from Ken?


----------



## JoeU

wbn36 said:


> All those views were from your room?



All the photos in the very first set were taken from my balcony. All those spots were easily visible, but MK was a little tougher to see. That zoom lens really helped with that photo.

Joe


----------



## JoeU

LisaCat said:


> The resort itself looks pretty big.  DH is not a big "walker" and we will be pushing the envelope already with the walking in the parks.  I'm imagining having to hoof it across a huge resort after being on our feet all day at the parks.....  Hm.  Fortunately, I have plenty of time to figure this out!



I second what vettechick99 said. The pics are a little deceptive as far as walking. And personally, the walk was very nice around the lake.

Joe


----------



## Brian Noble

> We're considering the first week of March next year, does that fall into a high season? I have a friend with RCI ownership, and she's willing to trade a week for us for just the trade fee, but nothing has come up searching through RCI yet. I guess it's best to just keep checking?



Early March is a busy time for Orlando timeshare exchanges.  Right now, Bonnet has only deposited through December.  You might want to see if your friend has enough trade power to see the weeks that are there---about 42 units from very late August through December.


----------



## jess98ac

Brian Noble said:


> Early March is a busy time for Orlando timeshare exchanges.  Right now, Bonnet has only deposited through December.  You might want to see if your friend has enough trade power to see the weeks that are there---about 42 units from very late August through December.



I have her log in and can see weeks from September through mid December for both 1 and 2 bedroom units, so that's a good sign I guess?

We'd actually be looking to check in on 2/26/11.


----------



## madams2

What buidings have the best fireworks view?


----------



## Brian Noble

jess98ac said:


> I have her log in and can see weeks from September through mid December for both 1 and 2 bedroom units, so that's a good sign I guess?
> 
> We'd actually be looking to check in on 2/26/11.



Yes, it is a good sign.  I would expect that that week would go in with the other February deposits, probably in about six to eight weeks.  One caveat: Wyndham doesn't always deposit Friday, Saturday, and Sunday check-ins.  Sometimes they only do one or two of those three.  So, you might have to be willing to check in on a Friday or a Sunday.



> What buidings have the best fireworks view?


I always prefer to ask for "what" I want, rather than "where".  That way, if one building isn't available, the room assigner knows how to best meet your needs.  So, just ask for "a high view of the fireworks."


----------



## jess98ac

Brian Noble said:


> Yes, it is a good sign.  I would expect that that week would go in with the other February deposits, probably in about six to eight weeks.  One caveat: Wyndham doesn't always deposit Friday, Saturday, and Sunday check-ins.  Sometimes they only do one or two of those three.  So, you might have to be willing to check in on a Friday or a Sunday.



Good to know, thanks!  I'll keep checking.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks Joe for the recent pics- I have been anxiously awaiting to see the latest construction picks!    Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Dawg91

Anyone have a current map of the property?  There is one online that is a few years old with mostly "future" buildings.

We are there June 11-19.  We're excited!!!!


----------



## my3kids143

After reading all the wonderful reviews about this place and hearing about it through  a family member I was able to find the exact week that we are going for June 26 - July 2 for $850 CAD, great price, IMO. I'm going to try and request room 1380 in Tower 5 now! Thanks everyone


----------



## lorilori

We're here now in #1280, Tower 5 and the view is absolutely gorgeous!! The fireworks at night are beautiful, especially on the nights when both Epcot's and MK's go off simultaneously at 9:00.


----------



## Joyful3Heart

Hi all, we just got back from a wonderful trip to Disney World, our first!  Thanks to you all we decided to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and knew all the insider info to make it a great stay!  We were in building one, and had a partial fireworks view.  I liked the location of building one, being so close to the main pool and kiddie pool and also a quick jaunt to the slide pool, which my 10 year old loved.  I didn't like the escudos pool as much for kids but it was beautiful and a nice place for my husband and I to walk to when the kids were asleep (don't worry, we brought the grandparents).
  We didn't use the shuttle but it looked pretty crowded when we passed it.  The schedule was reasonable, though, and if we didn't have little ones, we would have given it a try.  I'd be happy to answer any questions, although it looks like JoeU covered most of the latest...great pics by the way!
Happy day to all!


----------



## Joyful3Heart

Dawg91 said:


> Anyone have a current map of the property?  There is one online that is a few years old with mostly "future" buildings.
> 
> We are there June 11-19.  We're excited!!!!



Here is the map the gave us at check in last week, excuse the pen marks, the check in agent made them to show us what building we were in.


----------



## grandmadebby

This might be in the thread somewhere but it is just to big for me to read through.  My ? is how is the bus service to the Disney parks.  We stayed there in 2006 and the last bus left MK 2 hours before the fireworks started.  We are also owners there but have been paying to stay on Disney because we don't have a car and there is 17 of us, we had 3 units when we went.  Love the resort but hated missing Illuminations, MK fire works and even Fantasmic when it ran every night.  

Thanks in advance for answering this as I am thinking about next summer trying Bonnet Creek again, we are already booked into Disney this summer.


----------



## sahm1000

After hearing about how much you all love Bonnet Creek I just booked my family for there next year.  I took everyone's advice on here and used Ken Price and we have a 4 bedroom Presidential suite and a one bedroom suite for April 29-May 7 2011!  We just got back last week from WDW and after seeing how close the resort was to the rest of the "world" we decided it would be fantastic fit for us.  I have already heard that we are in Tower 2 overlooking the "inside" of the resort area (I took that to mean the pool area) and he mentioned that we will probably have a view of the fireworks too.  Anyone stayed in one of these before and know anything about them?


----------



## Ashleybs

We're headed down early in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## Joyful3Heart

grandmadebby said:


> This might be in the thread somewhere but it is just to big for me to read through.  My ? is how is the bus service to the Disney parks.  We stayed there in 2006 and the last bus left MK 2 hours before the fireworks started.  We are also owners there but have been paying to stay on Disney because we don't have a car and there is 17 of us, we had 3 units when we went.  Love the resort but hated missing Illuminations, MK fire works and even Fantasmic when it ran every night.
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering this as I am thinking about next summer trying Bonnet Creek again, we are already booked into Disney this summer.



Sorry to say I don't think I kept my shuttle schedule, but I know for sure that the latest return from MK was 12:30am, they change day to day, so that might have been on a 10pm fireworks night, but I remember thinking that that was nice if you wanted to see the fireworks.  I _think_ the latest return from Epcot was 10:30.  I don't remember for DHS though, if you wanted to see fantasmic, but it seemed like the schedule was adjusted according to the park hours that day.


----------



## LisaCat

Joyful3Heart said:


> Sorry to say I don't think I kept my shuttle schedule, but I know for sure that the latest return from MK was 12:30am, they change day to day, so that might have been on a 10pm fireworks night, but I remember thinking that that was nice if you wanted to see the fireworks.  I _think_ the latest return from Epcot was 10:30.  I don't remember for DHS though, if you wanted to see fantasmic, but it seemed like the schedule was adjusted according to the park hours that day.



Good to know.  If we go without a car, it looks like a LONG walk from the lobby (where the airport shuttle will drop us off) to most of the buildings.  It almost looks like you need a car just to get around the property!  I've read previous posts saying they couldn't find luggage carts to check in/out.  Is that still an issue?  Arriving at night and then having to haul 2 big suitcases, 2 carryons and a laptop bag across that place looks "challenging".....  Any advice?


----------



## LisaCat

Does anyone know what cab fare runs between the resort and the furthest park?  Trying to budget and figure out if renting a car (quotes for that ran between $275 and $520 for a compact!) will make sense.


----------



## grandmadebby

Joyful3Heart said:


> Sorry to say I don't think I kept my shuttle schedule, but I know for sure that the latest return from MK was 12:30am, they change day to day, so that might have been on a 10pm fireworks night, but I remember thinking that that was nice if you wanted to see the fireworks.  I _think_ the latest return from Epcot was 10:30.  I don't remember for DHS though, if you wanted to see fantasmic, but it seemed like the schedule was adjusted according to the park hours that day.



Thanks for the info.  We are owners at Bonnet Creek and think we may schedule our 2011 trip there but didn't want to have to drive to the parks.  It has improved alot from when they first opened, glad of it.


----------



## Joyful3Heart

LisaCat said:


> Good to know.  If we go without a car, it looks like a LONG walk from the lobby (where the airport shuttle will drop us off) to most of the buildings.  It almost looks like you need a car just to get around the property!  I've read previous posts saying they couldn't find luggage carts to check in/out.  Is that still an issue?  Arriving at night and then having to haul 2 big suitcases, 2 carryons and a laptop bag across that place looks "challenging".....  Any advice?



We heard that about the luggage carts, too, so we grabbed one the night before when we started to pack up.  There were two in our building's lobby on our way out, though.
We were in building one, so the walk to the lobby wouldn't have been bad to catch the shuttle, the building on the other side of the main building (four??) would have been an easy walk also.  I think the hardest part about the shuttle would be making it out of the parks to meet the shuttle on time.  The return times were as far as two hours apart in the early evening, so you would have to start working your way out long before pick up time.  To be exiting the park just as it pulled away...now THAT would stink...


----------



## Brian Noble

> it looks like a LONG walk from the lobby (where the airport shuttle will drop us off) to most of the buildings. It almost looks like you need a car just to get around the property!


The resort is quite compact; nothing is super far from anything else.  Much less spread out than many of the Disney resorts.


----------



## Marci

We just got back last night from a great trip. I wouldn't have known about BC except for this thread. 

We had never stayed at a time share condo resort before, and I was a bit anxious about how it compared to the ease of a hotel room. I don't go on vaction to cook and clean up  We were in a 2 br in building 4. 

Anyway, things were just as I had hoped. All the typical hotel amenitites were in the condo (shampoo, hairdryer) but no iron/ironing board. There were also the basic things you would need for the condo (soap for appliances, paper towels, trash bags) but no trash can in the kitchen (strange). Upon check out, you need to pile your linens in the bathroom, take out the trash, and run the dishwasher. It was no big deal. 

Our view of the fireworks was nice, but our everyday view of the parking area wasn't. But beyond the parking it was woods and nice. I would request this building again. 

A few things we learned that I thought might be helpful to others...
The pool slide--
kids must be able to swim to the side, can't wear any floatation devices, can't ride with a grown up, and dad can't "catch" at the end of the slide. (I wish we wouldn have known this before getting my 4 yr old so excited)
That same pool is not zero entry. The baby pool there has one giant mushroom thing that drips (forcefully) water down.
The kids playground is between this pool and the one at building 1. 

The kids pool behind building 1 is great for toddlers/ pre-school aged kids. It is large and shallow, and there are lots of squirting things around the peremeter that constantly drain so that there isn't standing water.  The main pool here is zero entry. There is also a lazy river. There isn't a bar at this pool (I think you can get sodas and maybe beer).

The pool behind building 4 is a very wide and 3 ft max zero entry pool. The lazy river is attached.  The bar is here, Escudos, and they sell sandwiches salads as well as mixed drinks. We ate there twice. It wasn't very good, but better than cooking. 

We were in building 4, and it was an easy walk to the kids pool at building 1. We liked our "main" pool better. 

There is a "proudly serve" Starbucks in the Lobby. 

At check in, when you get your parking pass, that is when they try to sign up you for the time share presentation. I almost didn't catch that is what she was doing. She wasn't easiy deterred, but after I said no a couple of times that was it. She wasn't rude and we were never called or approached the rest of our trip. 

We have twins, and they brought two pack and plays and two high chairs for us. It was great. Also, a pack and play fits in the second bathroom. 

We too booked through Ken at vacationupgrades.com. He was very nice, professional and effecient. I would definitely use him again. While his prices are posted on his website, we were given a better deal. I just felt comfortable using him since so many of you all have. 

thanks again
Marci


----------



## Tina

LisaCat said:


> Does anyone know what cab fare runs between the resort and the furthest park?  Trying to budget and figure out if renting a car (quotes for that ran between $275 and $520 for a compact!) will make sense.



I don't know this exact fare, but I once took a cab from the Gaylord resort just outside of the property to the Magic Kingdom. If I recall correctly, I think it was $18 plus tip.


----------



## Tina

Marci said:


> All the typical hotel amenitites were in the condo (shampoo, hairdryer) but no iron/ironing board.



Does anyone know if an iron and board can be requested?


----------



## Upatnoon

Tina said:


> Does anyone know if an iron and board can be requested?


I'm certain there was an iron and ironing board in our room. We also had a trash can under the sink. It sounds like housekeeping didn't see that those items were missing when preparing the room for the next guests.


----------



## Tina

Upatnoon said:


> I'm certain there was an iron and ironing board in our room. We also had a trash can under the sink. It sounds like housekeeping didn't see that those items were missing when preparing the room for the next guests.



Thank you. I thought that sounded odd. I can't recall ever staying in a hotel room that DIDN'T have these items. I'm glad to hear I won't have to walk around WDW looking wrinkly.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Tina said:


> Does anyone know if an iron and board can be requested?



There was def. one in ours, we used it a few times.  I looked for a better picture, but this was the best I could do.  It was in the "hall" closet.  (I tried to circle it in the picture.)


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

vettechick99 said:


> 2nd Bedroom 2 Queen Beds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV & Dresser in 2nd Bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closet in 2nd Bedroom:



And to think that this is all you get when you rent a hotel room.  Not magical for a family of 4!


----------



## ksumn1

I have to stay that the thought of staying off site has never really entered my mind until reading this thread and crunching numbers for our May 2011 trip. We want to save as much $$ as we can, and still have a good. And with our "normal" food costs of around $1500 for 7 nights, 8 days...we needed to find an alternative!

We leave the parks around lunch anyway, so preparing dinner in the condo is certainly an economical choice. And the space offered at BC is so much bigger than at any standard WDW room. Great pools, and so close to the parks...what's not to love?

Does anyone know if the week on may 21-30, 2011 (or that same timeframe any year) is especiialy hard for booking, or does it fill up early? DH wants to wait and see if we can get $100 1bedroom, or $120 2 bedroom. TIA and love the thread!


----------



## tndislvr

We got that same week this year (May 22-29) through Ken at vacationupgrades.com no problem.  We made our reservation 60 days out (Ken can get a better price at the 60 day mark).  He had originally quoted $120/night for a 2 bedroom/2 bath but was then able to get it for us for $100/night!  Awesome price!  And the space is great.  We have never stayed on site and would find it very hard to go to a moderate room on site paying more per night than at BC for a 2 bed/bath.  Good luck with your trip planning!


----------



## Fastpaks

Does anyone have the pics of the Pirate themed pool? My parents have some older ones much it didn't show too much. We are staying her on some points from my parents in late Oct.  in a 1 bedroom with the full intention of "buying in" ebay style in the future. I was planning to to drive to the parks cause I have worked in the hotel industry before and know that the shuttles can be good or bad but tend to be one or the other. That said, we may just use it for like a partial park day. 

I know that when we get back from our trip, I will do my best to bring you pics of the 1 bedroom units as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

ksumn1 said:


> I have to stay that the thought of staying off site has never really entered my mind until reading this thread and crunching numbers for our May 2011 trip. We want to save as much $$ as we can, and still have a good. And with our "normal" food costs of around $1500 for 7 nights, 8 days...we needed to find an alternative!
> 
> We leave the parks around lunch anyway, so preparing dinner in the condo is certainly an economical choice. And the space offered at BC is so much bigger than at any standard WDW room. Great pools, and so close to the parks...what's not to love?
> 
> Does anyone know if the week on may 21-30, 2011 (or that same timeframe any year) is especiialy hard for booking, or does it fill up early? DH wants to wait and see if we can get $100 1bedroom, or $120 2 bedroom. TIA and love the thread!


You should be able to get a 2 bedroom for $100 a night or less. I would start shopping 2 months out. My goal would be to pay around $80 a night.

While looking for a room at the 2-months-out mark is plenty of time for me, I realize this may seem like last-second for some of you super-planners out there.


----------



## ksumn1

Upatnoon said:


> You should be able to get a 2 bedroom for $100 a night or less. I would start shopping 2 months out. My goal would be to pay around $80 a night.
> 
> While looking for a room at the 2-months-out mark is plenty of time for me, I realize this may seem like last-second for some of you super-planners out there.



What DH and I have discussed is putting back the $$ for a 7 nite/7 day PH trip at a value resort, plus travel expenses. Then at the 60 day mark, try to book BC 2 bedroom for $100 a night or less. If we can't find the availability, then we can either book somewhere else offsite or we have the $$ to do onsite. either way, the $$'s there but of course we would prefer to do BC, 2 bedroom and save $$ on the room, and on dining since we can actually cook dinners etc there. I'm soo totally in love with Bc but since finances will be bit tight, the more $$ we can save, while having a nice treip, the better. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone's given on the thread and thanks vettechick for starting the thread. 

I can't believe we're even thinking of doing an off site resort, ya'll ahve totally convinced me. and it's funny..to be off site it's actually closer than POP, what we were originally going to book!


----------



## luvdisney14

Does anyone know if you can request a rollaway bed? Also, I just want to make sure that there is no charge for the tubes in the lazy river.

Also, does anyone know where I can get the best price for a week in August?


----------



## Brian Noble

I'm not aware of rollaways/cots, though I suppose it is possible.  Tubes are free, but it can take a while to get one.


----------



## greenclan67

ksumn1 said:


> What DH and I have discussed is putting back the $$ for a 7 nite/7 day PH trip at a value resort, plus travel expenses. Then at the 60 day mark, try to book BC 2 bedroom for $100 a night or less. If we can't find the availability, then we can either book somewhere else offsite or we have the $$ to do onsite. either way, the $$'s there but of course we would prefer to do BC, 2 bedroom and save $$ on the room, and on dining since we can actually cook dinners etc there. I'm soo totally in love with Bc but since finances will be bit tight, the more $$ we can save, while having a nice treip, the better.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice everyone's given on the thread and thanks vettechick for starting the thread.
> 
> I can't believe we're even thinking of doing an off site resort, ya'll ahve totally convinced me. and it's funny..to be off site it's actually closer than POP, what we were originally going to book!



What we actually did was we had found somewhere else to book for our March trip that was fully refundable up to 72 hours prior to getting there. We had booked The Fountains, at about $120/night. We would have been very happy with that. We then contacted Ken, and he put in a reservation for us at the 60 day mark, got it for around $100/night for a 2 bdrm. When everything was completed with him, we cancelled our reservation at the Fountains. Since it wasn't through a timeshare owner, just BlueGreen themselves, it was wonderful. Now I am trying to find a good price for The Fountains again, because our next trip is a non-disney trip, but a SW, and Discovery Cove trip, so the Fountains is a better choice.


----------



## ksumn1

greenclan67 said:


> What we actually did was we had found somewhere else to book for our March trip that was fully refundable up to 72 hours prior to getting there. We had booked The Fountains, at about $120/night. We would have been very happy with that. We then contacted Ken, and he put in a reservation for us at the 60 day mark, got it for around $100/night for a 2 bdrm. When everything was completed with him, we cancelled our reservation at the Fountains. Since it wasn't through a timeshare owner, just BlueGreen themselves, it was wonderful. Now I am trying to find a good price for The Fountains again, because our next trip is a non-disney trip, but a SW, and Discovery Cove trip, so the Fountains is a better choice.



That's a really good idea. I'll haveto look into it. I like to plan, plan and plan but this time I'm really leaving my comfort zone. No on site, no DDP and no reservations until 60 days out Of the 3, only the reservations bothered me. DH is the one who wants to wait it out, I'd like to book now. As a compromise, if I wait until 60 days out and it is available, we can keep the same resort budget but extend the stay from a 7 night to a 9 night  I don't see how that's actually saving $$, which was the goal, but it works for me!!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## leight

We were told that it was good for a two nite return trip to BC when we signed up- but the more I look at the voucher the less I believe it- it states 2 night hotel room. Really upset about this since that was a main reason for wasting our morning at the presentation (we will be meeting up with relatives during the summer and it would be ideal to be at BC since we won't be doing parks.)

Anyfeedback on this? Thanks!


----------



## LisaCat

Tina said:


> I don't know this exact fare, but I once took a cab from the Gaylord resort just outside of the property to the Magic Kingdom. If I recall correctly, I think it was $18 plus tip.



Thank you!


----------



## LisaCat

Fastpaks said:


> Does anyone have the pics of the Pirate themed pool? My parents have some older ones much it didn't show too much. We are staying her on some points from my parents in late Oct.  in a 1 bedroom with the full intention of "buying in" ebay style in the future. I was planning to to drive to the parks cause I have worked in the hotel industry before and know that the shuttles can be good or bad but tend to be one or the other. That said, we may just use it for like a partial park day.
> 
> I know that when we get back from our trip, I will do my best to bring you pics of the 1 bedroom units as well.



We're staying in a 1 bedroom this fall.  We arrive on October 30th for a week.  I can't wait!


----------



## Stacey in MD

Hi!

Thanks to this thread, we are considering a stay at Bonnet Creek following our cruise in December.  We are looking at a 3 or 4 night stay starting on 12/11.  Do you think I should book now, or would it be worthwhile to wait until the 60-day mark, and how much of a price difference would it be?  Also, if I wait that long does it lessen the chance of getting a room with a fireworks view?  We've never stayed at BC before, so I don't know how plentiful the 2-br fireworks view rooms are.  

Thanks so much 

Stacey


----------



## Dawg91

Thanks for attaching the recent map!  We'll be studying it!

22 days to go!!


----------



## Joyful3Heart

Dawg91 said:


> Thanks for attaching the recent map!  We'll be studying it!
> 
> 22 days to go!!



You're Welcome!


----------



## roozlilone

Staying at Bonnet Creek for 2 nights in June in a 1br, any suggestions on a good room request? Certain building, floor, view? Thanks!


----------



## Mommy3boys

Hi! I need to change my screen name b/c now I have 4 boys - We are staying at BC 10/16-23. Have never stayed offsite, but with 6 of us we were VERY cramped at the Poly last year. My guys will be 8,6,5, and 2. 

I wondered if there are lifejackets for rent at BC? When we stayed onsite at Poly you could get the ones from the hotel and have them for the whole stay, so we took them to the water park. BTW thanks for mentioning you can't go down the slide with lifejacket! I won't get the 5yo's hopes up. 

Thanks for the great thread vettie chick!!


----------



## hsmamato2

this thread is SO long- I have a couple questions- I see people selling weeks on Ebay- is this a legit way to sty here?
  I also see listings for deeded points- is this for real too? WHere can I look for advice?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

hsmamato2 said:


> this thread is SO long- I have a couple questions- I see people selling weeks on Ebay- is this a legit way to sty here?
> I also see listings for deeded points- is this for real too? WHere can I look for advice?



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?referrerid=914

This is like Disboards but all about timeshares. I've lurked but don't recall posting.  Like here, wide variety of opinions.


----------



## tndislvr

We're set to arrive at BC Saturday!  Can't wait!  Thanks so much, VetteChick, for starting this thread or I never would have known about BC and Ken.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I see people selling weeks on Ebay- is this a legit way to sty here?


It can be.  As with anything Ebay, you have to do your due diligence.



> I also see listings for deeded points- is this for real too? WHere can I look for advice?


Yes.  However, Bonnet Creek is so large, and there is so much competition for rentals, that if this is the *only* Wyndham resort you are interested in, it is probably cheaper to rent than to own.  If you are interested in Wyndham generally, though, owning can make sense---but buy *resale*!  Never ever buy from Wyndham directly, and take your time researching what you want and why.  I'm a Wyndham (resale) owner, and love the product, but I spent a good six months reading up on it before I took the plunge.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tndislvr said:


> We're set to arrive at BC Saturday!  Can't wait!  Thanks so much, VetteChick, for starting this thread or I never would have known about BC and Ken.



Have a great time!!


----------



## vettechick99

tndislvr said:


> We're set to arrive at BC Saturday!  Can't wait!  Thanks so much, VetteChick, for starting this thread or I never would have known about BC and Ken.



Been busy with end of year stuff at school, but had to stop in and say you're welcome and have a great time!!


----------



## debbi801

Hi. I've been subscribed for this thread for a while and have finally convinced DH that this is where we're going to stay next trip.  Sadly, the next trip isn't until June 2011.  But, that just gives me more time to plan. 

I had a couple of questions that I wasn't sure about....

How early can we book for June 2011? (We'd go through Ken since everyone seems really happy with him)

If we wanted to stay Friday, June 17 through the following Sunday, June 26, is that possible?  

thanks!


----------



## garmich

debbi801 said:


> How early can we book for June 2011? (We'd go through Ken since everyone seems really happy with him)



If Wyndham Bonnet Creek is the "home resort" of the person that you are renting from, then you would be able to reserve 13 months before your arrival date.  So that means that you could reserve the June 17, 2011 date now.



> If we wanted to stay Friday, June 17 through the following Sunday, June 26, is that possible?
> 
> thanks!



The dates that you are requesting are during Prime Season.  During Prime Season, reservations must be made for 3, 4 or 7 nights only.  You would need to make two reservations. The first one for 7 nights (check-in on Friday, check-out on Friday).  The second one for 3 nights (check-in on Friday, check-out on Monday).  You would probably be allowed to stay in the same unit, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Brian Noble

> During Prime Season, reservations must be made for 3, 4 or 7 nights only.


Additionally, each reservation has to start or end on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.  So, even though you have nine nights, you can't reserve three three-night bookings; the middle one would start on a Monday and end on a Thursday.

These Prime Season restrictions are waived at the 90-day mark.  At that point, you can make a reservation for pretty much any duration of two nights or longer, starting/ending on any day, subject to availability.  I'd guess you have a fighting chance of being able to make the booking then.


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks Vettechick and ruaDisneyfan!  Can't wait!  Leave in less than 24 hours.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Poohchum

There is a week available for our travel dates on ebay.  What do I need to do to be ensured that I am not cheated?   Perhaps, someone knows of a web page or site.


----------



## Upatnoon

Poohchum said:


> There is a week available for our travel dates on ebay.  What do I need to do to be ensured that I am not cheated?   Perhaps, someone knows of a web page or site.


I have bought reservations on ebay several times and never had a problem. 

That said, check the feedback of the person selling you the reservation. Ask them a couple of reasonable questions and see how they respond.

When you buy the reservation, they should email you a document with your reservation information in a day or so, sometimes faster.

The money you spend is covered by eBay buyer protection, so you will get your money back if they take your money, vanish and never send you the reservation email.


----------



## Ashleybs

We just got back Friday from a week long trip to Disney and our second stay at Bonnet Creek. We had yet another wonderful stay!


----------



## grandmadebby

Has anyone been able to book Bonnet Creek using deposited RCI weeks?  We are owners at Bonnet Creek but need more rooms than we have Wyndham points for.  However, I do have a 3 bedroom red week and a 1 bedroom red week deposited with RCI.  They have a search going for our request at Bonnet Creek and I am wondering how realistic it is that we will be able to get in there.  If it is not very realistic we need to get some money set back for rooms at a Disney Value for the rest of the group.  We will be using our 2011 points for the first room and am looking for 2 more rooms through RCI.


----------



## webprinter

I have a one bedroom South African resort deposited in RCI right now and this is what I can see available.  A strong trader would see more as would a larger unit.  I can usually see quite a few Bonnet Creek units but they usually only deposit them about 6 months ahead.

Units that meet your criteria Total Units Available: 8 
   Unit Type Max Occup
(Privacy) Kitchen Check-In Date Check-Out Date Price 
  1 BR 4 (2) Full 13-Nov-2010 20-Nov-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (2) Full 11-Dec-2010 18-Dec-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (4) Full 10-Sep-2010 17-Sep-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (4) Full 24-Sep-2010 01-Oct-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (4) Full 12-Nov-2010 19-Nov-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (4) Full 14-Nov-2010 21-Nov-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (4) Full 10-Dec-2010 17-Dec-2010 Exchange Fee Only 
  1 BR 4 (4) Full 12-Dec-2010 19-Dec-2010 Exchange Fee Only


----------



## Brian Noble

grandmadebby: when are your dates?

Wyndham typically deposits about 7-8 months before use.  Right now, they've deposited through January.  Here is what a Tiger can see for that resort:

Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort (#6369)
Units that meet your criteria	 Total Units Available: 50
 	 Unit Type	Max Occup
(Privacy)	 Kitchen	 	 Check-In Date	Check-Out Date	 Price
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	27-Aug-2010	03-Sep-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	28-Aug-2010	04-Sep-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	29-Aug-2010	05-Sep-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	04-Sep-2010	11-Sep-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	05-Sep-2010	12-Sep-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	10-Sep-2010	17-Sep-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	24-Sep-2010	01-Oct-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	16-Oct-2010	23-Oct-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	16-Oct-2010	23-Oct-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	23-Oct-2010	30-Oct-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	23-Oct-2010	30-Oct-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	29-Oct-2010	05-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	30-Oct-2010	06-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	30-Oct-2010	06-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	31-Oct-2010	07-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	05-Nov-2010	12-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	06-Nov-2010	13-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	07-Nov-2010	14-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	12-Nov-2010	19-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	13-Nov-2010	20-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	13-Nov-2010	20-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	14-Nov-2010	21-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	14-Nov-2010	21-Nov-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	27-Nov-2010	04-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	03-Dec-2010	10-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	04-Dec-2010	11-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	04-Dec-2010	11-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	10-Dec-2010	17-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	11-Dec-2010	18-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	11-Dec-2010	18-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	12-Dec-2010	19-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	17-Dec-2010	24-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	18-Dec-2010	25-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	18-Dec-2010	25-Dec-2010	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	31-Dec-2010	07-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	31-Dec-2010	07-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	01-Jan-2011	08-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	01-Jan-2011	08-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	02-Jan-2011	09-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	02-Jan-2011	09-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	07-Jan-2011	14-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	08-Jan-2011	15-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	08-Jan-2011	15-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	09-Jan-2011	16-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	15-Jan-2011	22-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	15-Jan-2011	22-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	16-Jan-2011	23-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (2)	Full	22-Jan-2011	29-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	2 BR	8 (6)	Full	22-Jan-2011	29-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only
	1 BR	4 (4)	Full	23-Jan-2011	30-Jan-2011	Exchange Fee Only


----------



## grandmadebby

Our travel dates are July 2011 Friday the 21st, Saturday 22nd or Sunday 23rd.  Doesn't matter on the start day as we will stay on Disney for a few days before we start our Bonnet Creek Week.  I didn't know it was only 7-8 months out they told me to start a search up to 2 years ahead.  I don't understand a lot of this Exchange from points to weeks but some times we can not use all our points in 1 year and other times we wish we had more.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## loveysbydesign

I'm looking for June 13-19...if anyone can see if there are any open then?


----------



## Brian Noble

loveysbydesign: you mean of this year?  That's very last minute.  There is nothing there at the moment.  You will probably have to rent from someone with a confirmed reservation.  Check ebay or redweek.



> Our travel dates are July 2011 Friday the 21st, Saturday 22nd or Sunday 23rd. Doesn't matter on the start day as we will stay on Disney for a few days before we start our Bonnet Creek Week. I didn't know it was only 7-8 months out they told me to start a search up to 2 years ahead. I don't understand a lot of this Exchange from points to weeks but some times we can not use all our points in 1 year and other times we wish we had more. Thanks for the help.


You should put in an ongoing search earlier---that puts you at the "front of the line."   You should check first to make sure you actually have the trade power required for this resort.  If you can search online, see how many of those weeks I posted that you an see.  If you can't (i.e. you have "generic" Wyndham deposits) you'll have to call and see if you can see e.g. the late January 2BRs.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Brian Noble said:


> loveysbydesign: you mean of this year?  That's very last minute.  There is nothing there at the moment.  You will probably have to rent from someone with a confirmed reservation.  Check ebay or redweek.
> 
> 
> You should put in an ongoing search earlier---that puts you at the "front of the line."   You should check first to make sure you actually have the trade power required for this resort.  If you can search online, see how many of those weeks I posted that you an see.  If you can't (i.e. you have "generic" Wyndham deposits) you'll have to call and see if you can see e.g. the late January 2BRs.



Hi, Yup...in leass than 3 weeks1 It's a last minute surprise trip! How does Redweek work? I registered as a guest and then I'm looking up rentals in the Kissimmee/Orlando area. Is the price that I see by the rental week the exact prcie I pay or are ther taxes and other fees? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brian Noble

Think of redweek like a giant bulletin board---people who own time can put up ads for rent, and you can contact them.  So, it's a private transaction between you and an owner.

There are no fees payable to Bonnet when you are staying on some member's points.


----------



## psutrain

Thought I would give my review of the resort.

I was totally looking forward to this resort with all the great reviews here.  Unfortunately I did not have that great of an experience as others here compared to other time share reasorts I have stayed at in Orlando.

When we arrived at BC on a Saturday a little after 4 they had a man making baloon animals righ tnext to check in  desk.  I thought what a great idea since I have two kids they went straight to the guy.  He quickly cut them off and told them the line was closed and kids started to get upset especially the 3 year old.  Not a great start.

I move over to the other desk just to get a parking pass and they ask me to go to a meeting for a review of their resort for 90 minutes.  I say sure we could use the extra cash for some of the character dinners we booked and also we wanted to see how the points system works since we have a weeks resort.  So we signed up for a tour since they said they had a daycare and I booked it for 1045 AM since we were not going to the parks and had a BBB for our oldest and a dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  We figured we could go swimming after the 90 minutes to relax before our DD big night with Cinderella.

The room was ok nothing spectacular compared to some of the other resorts I have stayed at in Orlando.  It seemed a bit smaller 2 bed than most.  After we got to our room, we went swimming and waited for some family members who were staying at another resort to come over for dinner.  We decided something lite and ate at Escudos.  we placed our orders for some sandwiches and drinks and enjoyed the view.   We did not get our meals until an hour later.  Yes 1 HOUR for sandwiches.  They explained they did not expect the big crowd????  There were a few tables that were not even anyone sitting at when we ordered plus I would think that they would expect a big crowd on a saturday night when most people check in?????  Anyway, food was good but not for an hour wait....

Went to the parks for the next few days and parking was actually very easy at the towers.  Never have to park that far away although it could get worse when tower 6 opens up.  

The day of our tour of the resort was starting off fine we went to check the kids in at the daycare and they told us that a pager number would be assigned to our children to the salesman who was assigned to us.  Went through the tour nothing great and not impressed by the pitch that you should get a timeshare so you "can get it on"  with your significant other.  The entire presentation took 3 hours.  We went down to see our kids after a little over 2 hours and saw that no beeper number was assigned to them if anything happened or they needed us.  So we took the kids with us for the rest of the tour and had to go on for about another 45 minutes so we could go over price.  We respectively told them no and I knew they were going to send over someone else and kindly told them we promised a special day for our daughter and would like to go.  They kept us for another 15 minutes and our kids had it at that point and were flipping out.  Just not a great experience and would not recommend it to anyone.  I have stayed at both Hilton Grands and Orange Lake and would still go back to Bonnet Creek, but only if that was the only resort available at the time requested.


----------



## HeatherC

So sorry you didn't enjoy your stay as much as you thought you would.  

However, you did not have to stay past the 90 minutes to get what was promised to you. They legally cannot keep you past that amount of time and must fufill their end of the deal if you tell them you are finished and have to go.  I guess you didn't know that.  This happens all over...not just at Bonnet Creek.  They are trying to sell you something.  So if they feel they have a potential sale they will keep you as long as you let them.  I'm wondering why you stayed for 3 hours?  Did you tell them you weren't interested and had to leave?

As far as the food taking an hour.  Well that is not great either.  But, again, that can happen at any resort/restaurant and has to us at many places.  Very frustrating, I know.  But I wouldn't let it stop you from trying it again.

The balloon man should definitely have made two more balloon animals for your kids...even if his shift was over.  Were your two kids the only two left at that point?  Or was there still a long line.  If it was at the end of the scheduled time and they still had a line of people, they should have asked him to stay a little longer.

What did you think of the grounds and facilities of the resort? 

Hope you still enjoyed your trip!!


----------



## Brian Noble

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  I would not wish a "tour" on my worst enemy.  It can be so unpleasant to sour your entire experience otherwise.


----------



## newbeestl

Brian Noble said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  I would not wish a "tour" on my worst enemy.  It can be so unpleasant to sour your entire experience otherwise.



Maybe for people like psutrain.  I've done countless tours and I ALWAYS tell the salesperson upfront that they have exactly 90 minutes and then I'll be leaving and I won't be buying anything.  It's really not that big of a deal, simply be honest with them.  All the "horror stories" I've ever heard were from people that didn't know how the game is played.  Had they known, their tour experience would have been painless.


----------



## Upatnoon

Brian Noble said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  I would not wish a "tour" on my worst enemy.  It can be so unpleasant to sour your entire experience otherwise.


The lure of "something for nothing" is so powerful. People travel hundreds of miles and spend spend thousands for a dream vacation, but can't resist going to a high-pressure sales pitch for a $100 gift card.


----------



## psutrain

HeatherC said:


> So sorry you didn't enjoy your stay as much as you thought you would.
> 
> However, you did not have to stay past the 90 minutes to get what was promised to you. They legally cannot keep you past that amount of time and must fufill their end of the deal if you tell them you are finished and have to go.  I guess you didn't know that.  This happens all over...not just at Bonnet Creek.  They are trying to sell you something.  So if they feel they have a potential sale they will keep you as long as you let them.  I'm wondering why you stayed for 3 hours?  Did you tell them you weren't interested and had to leave?
> 
> As far as the food taking an hour.  Well that is not great either.  But, again, that can happen at any resort/restaurant and has to us at many places.  Very frustrating, I know.  But I wouldn't let it stop you from trying it again.
> 
> The balloon man should definitely have made two more balloon animals for your kids...even if his shift was over.  Were your two kids the only two left at that point?  Or was there still a long line.  If it was at the end of the scheduled time and they still had a line of people, they should have asked him to stay a little longer.
> 
> What did you think of the grounds and facilities of the resort?
> 
> Hope you still enjoyed your trip!!



I did like the grounds and facilities.  Kids liked the lazy rivers.  I don't know I was just not that impressed with the resort.  I didn't hate it and would return but not my first choice after the week.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I've done countless tours


I think it is fair to say that, for *most* people, it's quite unpleasant.  A lot of people go in thinking they know how to handle themselves, but very few first-timers do as well as they think they will---the sales staff are professionals, and they run up against people with this attitude every day.  The successful ones know how to raise just a little bit of doubt in the mark, and if they can do that, the sales staff has a fighting chance.

The worst part about the way the tours are set up is that the gifts are most attractive to folks who may not have the financial resources to dig out of a timeshare purchase they may later regret.  Your household income doesn't have to be very far above the minimums they accept for a tour before the effective "hourly rate" of the tour is less than you make at work---and while I've never wasted my time on one of these things, for most people work is probably more fun.  And I've read *countless* stories of folks who went into one of these "just to say no and get my gift" but went home with a purchase that they then didn't manage to rescind properly.

Don't get me wrong---I love people who go on Wyndham timeshare tours just for the freebies.  Why?  Because some of them buy.  And if no one was buying, then I wouldn't have brand new shiny resorts to book with my pennies-on-the-dollar resale points.  I'd just hate to see some of my DISboards friends be those people.


----------



## CRI

Hi, Thank you to everyone who added to this thread. We tried Bonnet Creek for the first time and loved it. My almost adult (ages 18 and 21) kids (who are very nostalgic about trips to WDW in their younger years), were previously die hard "on site" kids, so we still booked a few nights at their favorite All Star Movies at the end of our stay.  But after 1 day at Bonnet Creek they are "converts" and so am I! We loved all the space, the balcony overlooking the lazy river (so pretty at night), the resort's convenient location, the beauty of the resort, and my favorite, the washer and dryer!!!
We lucked out and found great timeshare owners on tugbbs website. I was nervous about dealing privately with an owner, but they were very professional and prompt in returning emails and phone calls. They went above and beyond helping a friend secure a rental at Wyndham Ocean walk in Daytona Beach, on a weekend that others renters told me was sold out. I tried Ken, but he said it was sold out for that weekend. 
I booked through Michelle and Luke Begonja at www.5starresorts.net.  I hope it is ok to share it with those of you who are seeking a rental. I don't want to take business away from Ken, but if he can't help maybe the couple I dealt with can. That was the case with my friend who was attending her son's graduation from Embry Riddle. We also got a great last minute rate from 5starresorts.net.
I can't say enough about their service. It was a great first time experience renting a timeshare from Wyndham point owners.


----------



## newbeestl

Brian Noble said:


> ---and while I've never wasted my time on one of these things



While I agree with a lot of the rest of your post, the above is a bit disturbing.  I've seen you talking very bad about these tours in other posts on this site.  To find out you've *never* even been on one makes me question your authority on the topic.  Perhaps you shouldn't run them down or advise others about them until you've gone on at least one.  Who knows, you may change your opinion.


----------



## vettechick99

CRI said:


> Hi, Thank you to everyone who added to this thread. We tried Bonnet Creek for the first time and loved it. My almost adult (ages 18 and 21) kids (who are very nostalgic about trips to WDW in their younger years), were previously die hard "on site" kids, so we still booked a few nights at their favorite All Star Movies at the end of our stay.  But after 1 day at Bonnet Creek they are "converts" and so am I! We loved all the space, the balcony overlooking the lazy river (so pretty at night), the resort's convenient location, the beauty of the resort, and my favorite, the washer and dryer!!!
> We lucked out and found great timeshare owners on tugbbs website. I was nervous about dealing privately with an owner, but they were very professional and prompt in returning emails and phone calls. They went above and beyond helping a friend secure a rental at Wyndham Ocean walk in Daytona Beach, on a weekend that others renters told me was sold out. I tried Ken, but he said it was sold out for that weekend.
> I booked through Michelle and Luke Begonja at www.5starresorts.net.  I hope it is ok to share it with those of you who are seeking a rental. I don't want to take business away from Ken, but if he can't help maybe the couple I dealt with can. That was the case with my friend who was attending her son's graduation from Embry Riddle. We also got a great last minute rate from 5starresorts.net.
> I can't say enough about their service. It was a great first time experience renting a timeshare from Wyndham point owners.



I'm so glad you had a great time. We were converts too after our first time. I still miss my favorite resorts, but I sure love that extra money in my pocket and all the extra space! 

Thanks for the other rental recommendation. We all love Ken here, but this is not a thread just for him (as much as it looks like it  ). I appreciate hearing about anyone else who is reputable and easy to work with. Glad you found someone. May I add them to the front page?

*********

*Attention everyone*, I have some time off this summer and would love to work on this thread some. Everyone always asks for a view rec, especially one with a fireworks view. So if everyone would email me the bldg you stayed at, the room # if you remember, and what sort of view you had, I will create a "Best Views" to the front page. And if you have any other recs to make this thread more user friendly, please let me know. 

My email is vettechick99@yahoo.com.


----------



## CRI

Yes, you may definitely add them to the 1st page of this thread. They worked very hard to please my family and my friend's family. They said they would be thrilled if I would recommend them to family and friends in appreciation for all they did for us. Once we arrived at Bonnet Creek, we didn't want to leave. I called Luke and asked if we could extend our stay by 2 days. Within an hour we had a reservation and were allowed to stay in our same room! I then shortened our stay at the WDW hotel. We were claustrophobic when we did move into 2 adjoining rooms at all star movies, despite how much we love it there. 
At Bonnet Creek we stayed in tower 5, 12th floor. I think it was room 1283. I was disappointed at first that we didn't have fireworks view, but our friends stayed on 11th floor with fireworks view so I at least got to see the Epcot ball, and the top of the parking garage! We decided our view of lake and lazy river was just as pretty, especially at night. 
Thank you to everyone who recommended tower 5. we loved having the lazy river so close to us, as well as Escudos, and pool at tower 4. We had a rental car so we didn't have to walk to the shuttle, but it wasn't far to the main lobby even if we did. We liked the parking garage being so close. We always found a spot on ground floor and never had to get into a sun baked car the next day.


----------



## TinkOhio

Thanks for creating and maintaining this thread, Vettechick!    It's so fun to log on and see what people have to say about BC.  Can't wait untill our first stay!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Perhaps you shouldn't run them down or advise others about them until you've gone on at least one. Who knows, you may change your opinion.


I don't need to personally put my hand on a hot stove to know that it's a bad idea.  I've read enough of others' first-hand experiences to know that stoves burn, and timeshare tours are unpleasant.  And, I *absolutely* know that I'd make a lot more billing one of my consulting clients for that time than I ever would attending a tour---and the work is actually fun.

But, hey, if someone else needs to experience them first-hand, more power (and salve) to 'em!


----------



## Disney Ella

I have never gone to a timeshare sales presentation either, but I know they're not for me. I don't liking listening to sales pitches and I hate it when people put pressure on me to buy something. That, coupled with being required to spend 90 minutes at the mercy of a salesperson, makes me sure that I never want to go to a timeshare sales presentation unless I am actually interested in buying a timeshare.


----------



## newbeestl

Brian Noble said:


> I don't need to personally put my hand on a hot stove to know that it's a bad idea.  I've read enough of others' first-hand experiences to know that stoves burn, and timeshare tours are unpleasant.  And, I *absolutely* know that I'd make a lot more billing one of my consulting clients for that time than I ever would attending a tour---and the work is actually fun.
> 
> But, hey, if someone else needs to experience them first-hand, more power (and salve) to 'em!



Then simply say you're too good to go on a presentation and you make a lot of money.  Don't talk bad about something that you have NO FIRSTHAND knowledge about.  It makes you look foolish............


----------



## daannzzz

We stayed at the Hilton on Friday May 21st for our last night. I got the hotel through Priceline for $99 (over bid in hopes of getting Hyatt Regency or Gaylord Palms). It was more convenient than staying "off property". We really liked it. They put us in a room on the 18th floor at the very end. Our view was awesome. The room was nice though a bit bland. We used the pool and while it is quite fun they could use a quiet pool off some where.  We walked over to the Waldorf and while the public spaces in both places are very nice I thought the Waldorf was rather ordinary. This is a great place to stay for less $$$ than Disney.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Don't talk bad about something that you have NO FIRSTHAND knowledge about.


Nonsense.  Spend just a half hour reading some of the "owner update" (tour) stories over on the Wyndham owners' board, and you'll see just how awful some of these can be.  Those are all first-hand accounts, and all quite credible.  You don't need to personally experience something if the evidence speaks for itself.

Like I said, if folks want to do one of these, they are welcome to do so.  But, they should go in knowing what they are in for, that it can be extremely unpleasant, and that *most* people who have been on one would never do it again.  There are a few folks who don't mind them, and that's fine---but most people do.  If a friend of mine asked if they should do a tour at a Wyndham property, I would tell them to steer well clear.  It can *really* sour a vacation quickly if it goes south.  For some people the risk is worth it, and that's a decision they have to make.



> It makes you look foolish.


I appreciate your concern, but I'll take my chances.  If warning my fellow DISers about the downsides of a timeshare tour makes me look foolish, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Mommy3boys

Does anyone know when the 6th tower will be done? I have read about a pirate pool area with water cannons but can't find any pictures. We are going in October and I wondered if that new pool would be open then.


----------



## foreUT

daannzzz said:


> We stayed at the Hilton on Friday May 21st for our last night. I got the hotel through Priceline for $99 (over bid in hopes of getting Hyatt Regency or Gaylord Palms). It was more convenient than staying "off property". We really liked it. They put us in a room on the 18th floor at the very end. Our view was awesome. The room was nice though a bit bland. We used the pool and while it is quite fun they could use a quiet pool off some where.  We walked over to the Waldorf and while the public spaces in both places are very nice I thought the Waldorf was rather ordinary. This is a great place to stay for less $$$ than Disney.



Those are fabulous pix.  Thanks for the "insight".


----------



## newbeestl

Mommy3boys said:


> Does anyone know when the 6th tower will be done? I have read about a pirate pool area with water cannons but can't find any pictures. We are going in October and I wondered if that new pool would be open then.



The tower will be done by then but I'm not sure about the pool.


----------



## DSLRuser

Hello everyone.  We stayed at W-BC last March, after reading this thread, and loved the place.  We got a great rate of sellmytimesharenow.com.

During our stay last March, they were just finishing up the pool area across the lake from the main building.  I assume it is finished.

I have a question for anyone who has been there recently.  I struck up a conversation with the hotel manager last year, and he gave me his card, which I have misplaced.  He was a super nice African American gentleman.  Does anyone happen to know his name?  He said to call him up before we come back and he will make sure our needs are met.

Well, we were supposed to go to Gulf Shores Alabama June 12-20.  We officially canceled on that due to oil last night, and were able to secure a 1 bedroom at W-BC for a decent rate, using a corporate number.  I am excited to see what has changed in 16 months.

As for my review.....we have been doing Disney since 1992.  I think we have 30 trips in.  Stayed at almost every Disney resort and VC resort.  Also many of the Orlando Marriott Properties.  The W-BC offers the best of both worlds.  Location of being "on Disney property", but value of "off property".

As for having a car.  It is a must.  We tried the resort bus 1 time and did not have a good experience.  So we began going to play a lot of tennis, or mini golf at the fantasia golf and tennis center across the street.  After a quick round of golf or tennis  it is a short walk to the swan & dolphin boat launch, or bus stations.  The extra time makes up for the free parking loophole.

i would appreciate it if someone could post that managers name.


----------



## littlestar

Does anyone know where the presidential units are located at?  Are they on certain floors and I wonder how many there are per building? I've heard that the new Tower 6 will be for Presidential Reserve.


----------



## Tina

daannzzz said:


> We stayed at the Hilton on Friday May 21st for our last night. I got the hotel through Priceline for $99 (over bid in hopes of getting Hyatt Regency or Gaylord Palms). It was more convenient than staying "off property". We really liked it. They put us in a room on the 18th floor at the very end. Our view was awesome. The room was nice though a bit bland. We used the pool and while it is quite fun they could use a quiet pool off some where.  We walked over to the Waldorf and while the public spaces in both places are very nice I thought the Waldorf was rather ordinary. This is a great place to stay for less $$$ than Disney.






These are nice pics and all, but you may want to move them to a separate thread as the Hilton is in no way related or connected to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I've heard that the new Tower 6 will be for Presidential Reserve.


I vaguely recall reading somewhere that part, but not all, of Tower 6 is PR.


----------



## krispyk

is there a fee for the children's activities?
thanks!


----------



## snappy

We were just at the Wyndham about 10 days ago and the report was the grand opening for building 6 is during the July 4th weekend.  In March we were told the staff was being trained for the new building so the July date is credible.

I don't think the grounds will be ready, but the rooms will be.

A staff person told me back in march that all the rooms are presidential at building 6, and that the furnishings are very upscale.  I believe some of the other buildings have some presidential units as well.

We liked the resort better this May than last May.  It is really shaping up.  You really want to have a car here.  You can drive to the Studios in less thatn 5 minutes, Epcot maybe 10.  It would be much longer on the resort bus as they make stops at more than one park each trip.

We stayed at the Waldorf last year too.  Very upscale, great service, more of an adult place. I can't wait to go back with my husband. For a family, go with the Wyndham, or perhaps the Hilton.


----------



## krispyk

thank you everyone who contributes to this thread. this will likely be our destination for a november trip and i wouldn't have known about it were it not for this forum.


----------



## Joyful3Heart

newbeestl said:


> Then simply say you're too good to go on a presentation and you make a lot of money.  Don't talk bad about something that you have NO FIRSTHAND knowledge about.  It makes you look foolish............



I'm not quite sure why you are choosing to try to pick a fight with Brian Noble.  His insight all over the boards and links to timeshare ownership forums have helped me and countless others in researching and purchasing WBC and other timeshares.  I completely agree with the hot stove analogy.  Some people such as yourself obviously go in with eyes wide open and get a reward, but many people have posted how it seriously impinged and/or ruined a vacation.  I know I am not "too good" to go  on a presentation and I certainly don't make what I consider to be "a lot of money", but I would never think it was worth it to leave my children with strangers so I could go on a tour for 90+++ minutes just so I could get a $100 - $150 gift card.
If you have the time and feel for yourself that it is time well spent, then go for it, just don't judge others for trying to avoid that "bad experience".


----------



## wbn36

First off, I also want to reiterate what a wealth of knowledge Brian Noble has regarding Bonnet Creek.  When I was thinking of renting from Ken Price 3 plus years ago, I send him a pm with numerous questions about the resort and renting from an owner.  Brian sent me a carefully thought out responses filled with detailed answers.  It really took him a lot of time.  He has over 6 thousand posts and is an asset to these boards.  

I am sorry people have been having bad time share experiences, however, I feel that if anyone did any type of research on BC, or any timeshare resort, they will stumble upon multiple threads stating what a nightmare it is.  I knew that the first thing to do upon check in is whiz by the greeting desk and go upstairs and turn the ringer off on the phone.  In my opinion, time is money in Disney and I don't forsee myself ever taking a tour unless I miss a flight or we get snowed in.

Anyway, I think that people can agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## DSLRuser

Time share prsentations are only a nightmare if you let them be.

Be strong, stern, and just say no.  They only keep comming in for the sale because you have not "sold THEM" on the fact you will not buy.

Being a buyer, is just as much of sales as being the seller.  In most cases, it's the sellers who are good at it.


----------



## greenclan67

I will also say Brian Noble has helped me constantly when looking for information, and I am glad that he responds to threads, I look forward to his advice and input! So thanks Brian. As far as timeshare presentations, never been to one, never will. I go on vacation to enjoy myself not be hounded to buy something! It is everyone's choice if they do or don't take part in timeshares, but I don't know why anyone should go after someone because of a personal choice!


----------



## Brian Noble

Folks, thanks for the kind words, but it's really not necessary.  I think we've all moved on from that conversation.



> is there a fee for the children's activities?


Some have a modest fee---a few bucks.  Others don't.  Here is a link to the current activities schedule:
https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/Bonnet_Creek_ActivityGuide_Summer2010.pdf

You can see which activities have a fee assocated, and which do not.  The most common are the "art project" style activities, where you pay for supplies etc.


----------



## mousey

Is this true that tower six is all presidential unit?  If so, are they all the 4 bedroom ones???  I find this hard to believe.


----------



## Brian Noble

The blurb on the resort in a recent newsletter to Wyndham owners suggests that only part of the new tower is PR. 


> New Tower Available for Booking
> Torre Del Sol, the new 19-story tower at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort offers 300 one-, two-, three- and four-bedroom units, including Presidential and Presidential Reserve suites providing you with even more inventory for your next Orlando vacation. This additional tower not only brings you more units, but also more fun with its own amenity package, which includes hot tubs and a pool with waterslide.
> 
> Now accepting reservations for arrivals beginning on August 20, 2010. Search availability and book now! Please note, photo is an architectural rendering and changes may occur during construction.



The new tower definitely added Presidential units at all sizes, because they are now available for booking.  For example:

02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 166,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 166,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 166,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 166,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 166,000	N/A	
*02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Presidential	 	 224,000	N/A* 
02/26/2011	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 224,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 224,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 224,000	N/A	
*02/26/2011	7	2 Bedroom Presidential	 	 308,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	2 Bedroom Presidential	  	 308,000	N/A* 
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom	 	 308,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom	 	 308,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom	  	 308,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 308,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 308,000	N/A	
*02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom Presidential	 	 385,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom Presidential	  	 385,000	N/A* 
02/26/2011	7	4 Bedroom Presidential	 	 424,000	N/A

The 4BR only comes in Presidential.  The others should have roughly the same size as the "regular" units, but with upgraded decor/furnishings.

Note, the cut-and-paste of the listing didn't carry over any of the various special-access notes---some units are outfitted for folks with various disabilities, and that's why some categories are listed more than once.


----------



## ksumn1

Does anyone know if you're married, do both spouses have to attend the timeshare meeting? DH has been spying on this thread since I mentioned staying here instead of onsite and now wants to get the "free" money for doing a tour. I don't really care to, but if both spouses are required then I guess I'll go too. 

Please no debate on should we/shouldn't we because we have over 11 months to debate among ourselves.  Just wanted to know so I can get a rough idea of park days etc and will need to work the 90 minute tour into the plans. And DH won't be swayed...heck it's pulling teeth to convince him to do WDW at all much less buy a timeshare.

TIA

And thanks to Brian Noble for all the great information and vettechick for opening and maintaining the thread. It's great. I believe I would EVER even consider staying of site, but his thread and all the awesome reviews and pics have totally convinced me. Even the kids like it MORE than POP!!


----------



## Janet Hill

ksumn1 said:


> Does anyone know if you're married, do both spouses have to attend the timeshare meeting? DH has been spying on this thread since I mentioned staying here instead of onsite and now wants to get the "free" money for doing a tour. I don't really care to, but if both spouses are required then I guess I'll go too.
> 
> Please no debate on should we/shouldn't we because we have over 11 months to debate among ourselves.  Just wanted to know so I can get a rough idea of park days etc and will need to work the 90 minute tour into the plans. And DH won't be swayed...heck it's pulling teeth to convince him to do WDW at all much less buy a timeshare.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes both have to attend.  In our family, it's me who signs us up, because I get some sort of sick enjoyment out of it.  My husband can't stand them.  He wants me to get a part time job where he doesn't have to go to work with me.  Picked up $300 in Williamsburg over Memorial Day.  We were out 4hours and I know all about the value of my time, etc, but as I said with me it's offset by my sick enjoyment.  My husband goes along with me though he hates it because he looks at it as a huge money saver.  I schedule them during my kids down time and if I weren't at a timeshare presentation, I would probably be at a mall.


----------



## Brian Noble

If you *really* want to go on a tour just for the money, See what Marriott is offering.  They're known for being a little "softer" on their tours, and it might not be quite so unpleasant.


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

I was pleased to see teen-specific activities on that listing----excellent!  The kids would really like the flashlight frenzy

We had to cancel our California trip for this summer due to extended family stuff   I'm trying to finagle an inexpensive WDW trip and it looks like BC might just fit if we can't get a DVC 1br at BLT or AKV (haven't called, still trying to decide between weeks).  We'd need a 2br/2ba at BC and would need it under $100/night, so I'll have to start stalking ebay I guess.  But that's part of the fun, huh?


----------



## zippehsmom

I agree with Brian, as sometimes I get amnesia and forget how painful timeshare presentations are, Marriott presentations are not hard sells.


----------



## ksumn1

Thanks for the advice on the presentations. Now I know I need to schedule the tour on a non park day, just in case it runs over a little


----------



## dansyr2514

Possibly looking at adding 3 more nights on to our Disney vacation.  What is the best, least expensive way to book.  It would be for 10/7-10/10.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## newbeestl

Brian Noble said:


> Folks, thanks for the kind words, but it's really not necessary.  I think we've all moved on from that conversation.



Thank you.  I had thought so too until Joyful3Heart just had to drag it back up...........


----------



## Brian Noble

No worries!


----------



## grandmadebby

Can anyone tell me if there are rooms in the main building?  I will be booking at 13 months out next week and really want to stay very close to the buses.  If there are rooms available in the main building, where we check in and all, I want to request them.  I have a book with the Bonnet Creek layout somewhere around here but am not able to find it.  We are Bonnet Creek ownere but have been staying on Disney property for the last few visits, however, 2011 the family wants to stay at BC.


----------



## Brian Noble

That's a good question.

You might want to call the resort directly, to see if they have such rooms, and (if so) what the room numbers are.  If you are Gold VIP or above, you can reserve specific units when you call to make your ARP reservation.


----------



## skjuls

Brian Noble said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> You might want to call the resort directly, to see if they have such rooms, and (if so) what the room numbers are.  If you are Gold VIP or above, you can reserve specific units when you call to make your ARP reservation.




Technically, you can reserve a specific unit if you are Gold VIP or above but every time I have done it I never got the room I reserved.

Bonnet Creek doesn't see that information when I reserved a specific room through Wyndham.

There are rooms in the main building but don't know the specifics on the rooms there.


----------



## Brian Noble

Yet more evidence of the "value" of VIP benefits...

Speaking of which, the Wyndham VOA meeting was last month.  Were there any new "enhancements" announced to the program?  I haven't heard anything---which probably means "no news is good news."


----------



## belle41379

Forgive me!  I must admit I didn't want to wade through 54 pages to see if this was a previous question.  

What dining options are there now?  I looked on the website and didn't see any listed.  I remember hearing something about the restaurant on the DIS Podcast, but I'm not sure where to find info on it.  Does anyone have a menu/prices?  We are staying at BC for the first time with family this December/January - THE bussiest week of the year    and I'm trying to get some of the pre-planning done.  Any help you can give would be fantastic!


----------



## webprinter

I was told by Bonnet Creek that they do not receive room assignments from Wyndham, (or don't pay any attention to them if they do).  They told me to call or email them 2 weeks in advance with my room request and they would try to meet it.  In their defense, I will say that everytime we have booked a one or two bedroom, they have done a great job.  The one and only time we have booked a three bedroom, we had a lousy room that did not really meet our request very well.  I think they probably don't have a lot of three bedrooms compared to one and two bedrooms.


----------



## Brian Noble

> What dining options are there now?


They Wyndham cluster has what Disney resorts would consider Counter Service so far: a pizza place (that is reputedly pretty good), burgers, wraps, sandwiches, a coffee shop, etc.  There is also a very small market to throw together a basic meal (spaghetti, sauce, wine!)

The Hilton and Waldorf Astoria are just across Chelonia Parkway from the Wyndham encampment---walking distance, but a healthy walk.  They each have a full complement of restaurants.

http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/ORLHHHH-Hilton-Orlando-Bonnet-Creek-Florida/index.do
http://www.waldorfastoriaorlando.com/archived-press-releases/public-relations-agencies


----------



## grandmadebby

Well I did call Bonnet Creek and she told me they have 2 floors with 1, 2, and 4 bedroom presidential rooms in the main building.  She also said they go very fast and are usually requested 2 days after booking through Wyndham.  It has to be requested through Wyndham and I should call myself 2 days after booking through Wyndham to assure the request came through.  Unfortunately I will need a 3 bedroom unit and 3 - 1 bedroom units so it is probably not an option for us but I hope the information will help someone else.


----------



## skjuls

grandmadebby said:


> Well I did call Bonnet Creek and she told me they have 2 floors with 1, 2, and 4 bedroom presidential rooms in the main building.  She also said they go very fast and are usually requested 2 days after booking through Wyndham.  It has to be requested through Wyndham and I should call myself 2 days after booking through Wyndham to assure the request came through.  Unfortunately I will need a 3 bedroom unit and 3 - 1 bedroom units so it is probably not an option for us but I hope the information will help someone else.




Well, presidential rooms cost more points so I have never tried to reserve one.  I didn't think I could but sometimes they are available.


----------



## webprinter

grandmadebby said:


> Well I did call Bonnet Creek and she told me they have 2 floors with 1, 2, and 4 bedroom presidential rooms in the main building.  She also said they go very fast and are usually requested 2 days after booking through Wyndham.  It has to be requested through Wyndham and I should call myself 2 days after booking through Wyndham to assure the request came through.  Unfortunately I will need a 3 bedroom unit and 3 - 1 bedroom units so it is probably not an option for us but I hope the information will help someone else.



Well.....That is interesting.  So, was I given incorrect information, or is that the only time they pay attention to which units you book through Wyndham?  Also, if getting a room in the main building is a maker or breaker situation, it means you won't know until you call Wyndham a couple days later.  They told you to call a couple days after making the reservation, they told me they didn't have any check in information until 2 weeks prior to the check in and that the "room assigner" is who I would have to talk to.    I wish all of Wyndham would get on the same page and give the same answer to everyone.  It is very frustrating.


----------



## grandmadebby

I guess I did not complete my thought, she said that is the process to request a room but then she added not all request can be honored but they will do there best.  She also said those rooms are filled up quickly plus they have no 3 bedroom units like I need.  The main building is not a maker or breaker this trip I just want to make it as easy as possible when we finish at night with the parks.  My group will consist of a handicapped adult that is 36 years, 6 grandchildren in which 3 will be under 4 and usually fall asleep so we are carrying them to the rooms.


----------



## DSLRuser

we will be there 6-12 / 6-19......4 days from now.... 

I called directly to the resort to confirm my reservation, and made my request then.

Building 5, lake / pool view.  I think we actually like the not so popular views so we have no worries.  it is noted on our reservation, as verified by 2 seperate calls on 2 days.


----------



## jessmsw

Just wondering if anyone knows when RCI would release Feb. 2011 dates to exchange?  We're hoping to use RCI (as guests of my MIL who is the RCI member) for a trip at the end of next Feb., and don't see any availability at WBC.  I'm hoping that's just because they haven't listed their units yet.

Thank you!!  This thread has been so fun and helpful to read.

Jess


----------



## mwatson011

Any new opinions/updates on the shuttle service to the parks?  

We are debating between going in August and October, and will be a party of 9 with one car that we don't really want to take to the parks.  We are used to staying at the Disney resorts and using the bus transportation.

Oh, heck, while I'm asking, throw in your opinions about August vs. October too, please!


----------



## tndislvr

We ended up renting a car because I started getting nervous about using the shuttle with two small kids.  However, when we were there (2 weeks ago) the shuttle was actually a large bus like Disney uses and the bus never looked full (at least when picking up at the resort....don't know how it was at night picking up at the parks).  I do think they may use smaller van type shuttles during slower times of year so those could get crowded quickly.  Maybe one day some could take the shuttle and some take the car to "try out" the shuttle but still have the car at the park if needed.  At BC you are SO close to everything.  MK is the longest drive and even it isn't more than 15minutes by car.

Regarding August or October....I'd vote for early October.  August is still VERY hot and crowded.  We usually go the last week in September and the crowds are down considerably...still hot though!  I'd think by early October the heat may be getting a little more tolerable.  Late September is the latest in the year we have ever traveled but I know you want to avoid late October as the crowd levels will be higher the closer you get to Halloween.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Disneymooners93

My father is a long time FF/Wyndham owner and has just taken a huge hit with his retirement fund. While trying to straighten out his finances we have realized he really overstretched his ownership obligations in January by upgrading at Bonnet Creek.

I have been researching some FF/Wyndham sources to learn what I can to help sort this out but I think I really need to talk with someone who deeply knows the Wyndham process and/or timeshare legal aspects to really sort out our options (rent/sell/downgrade?/default). 

I have a stay at AKV starting Sunday and may try to meet with someone at Bonnet Creek, but I think I really need some advice before doing that.

I know there are some DISers here who are knowledgible in these areas. If anyone feels they can assist me, please send me a PM.



Thank you, 
Pete


----------



## Brian Noble

> Just wondering if anyone knows when RCI would release Feb. 2011 dates to exchange


Sometime later this month.  Wyndham typically releases 7-8 months in advance.



> I really need to talk with someone who deeply knows the Wyndham process and/or timeshare legal aspects to really sort out our options (rent/sell/downgrade?/default.)


Did he finance the purchase (so needs to make payments on the purchase loan), or is the problem the monthly maintenance fees (so he owns all the points free of encumberance.)


----------



## Disneymooners93

Brian Noble said:


> Did he finance the purchase (so needs to make payments on the purchase loan), or is the problem the monthly maintenance fees (so he owns all the points free of encumberance.)



Both, but the biggest part of the problem is the loan payments.  MF went up to where they shouldn't taken them on given their fixed income but we could have worked around that through rental, possibly.

There are several layers to this that shouldn't be discussed in the "We love Bonnett Creek" thread, so if anyone is so inclined we'll leave it in PM or preferred ultimately by phone.

I've been trying to communicate on the Wyndham sites as well.  Being DVC myself I've been on DIS and know several folks here to be knowledgible and helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## DSLRuser

Disneymooners93 said:


> MF went up to where they shouldn't taken them on given their fixed income



I hope everything works out for you, but to be clear.  The folks at Bonnet Creek did nothing wrong.  Your father fell in love with a great property, and he alone over extended himself.


----------



## DisneyPoohBear

So excited that we leave tomorrow!!  Thanks for all of the info everyone shared..


----------



## litlpixie

ok, so thanks to people here, I got a great rate for our August trip through Ken Price. WOW, I cant believe after all these years of staying onsite in rooms where we were practically on top of eachother, for a fraction of what WDW rooms cost, Im gonna have tons of room!

Questions for those "repeaters":

Where should I do my grocery shopping?

Also looking for advice on your meals: do you go out for dinner, or eat in and do dessert in the parks , do you eat in for lunches, etc. Im just looking to plan the meals wisely, without over-shopping .I wont be able to take alot back home with me on the plane.

thank you everyone!!
Penny


----------



## Pedler

Hi all,

We just booked our reservations with Ken and because we are staying Monday to Monday it needed to be done in two reservations.  Ken assured us that they would keep us in the same room for the entire week.  I just wanted to see if anyone else had done this before.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TotoToo

litlpixie said:


> Where should I do my grocery shopping?



If you go out to 535 (Downtown Disney) then less than 1 mile is Wynn Dixie. Also another 2 miles on Palm Parkway/Turkey Lake Rd is a Super Walmart In the Crossroads plaza across from DTD is a Goodings (not as well thought of as they once were). If you go toward 192 then there is  Publix. About 5 miles I'd guess. Also Super Target & yet another (2) Super Walmarts.  Plenty of places o choose from. 



litlpixie said:


> Also looking for advice on your meals: do you go out for dinner, or eat in and do dessert in the parks , do you eat in for lunches, etc. Im just looking to plan the meals wisely, without over-shopping .I wont be able to take alot back home with me on the plane.
> 
> thank you everyone!!
> Penny



We usually do diner out - maybe breakfast in the unit. Lunch can be either. Watch the leftovers and you can save money and not waste much with careful selection of meals both made and at restaurants.


----------



## Pedler

litlpixie said:


> ok, so thanks to people here, I got a great rate for our August trip through Ken Price. WOW, I cant believe after all these years of staying onsite in rooms where we were practically on top of eachother, for a fraction of what WDW rooms cost, Im gonna have tons of room!
> 
> Questions for those "repeaters":
> 
> Where should I do my grocery shopping?
> 
> Also looking for advice on your meals: do you go out for dinner, or eat in and do dessert in the parks , do you eat in for lunches, etc. Im just looking to plan the meals wisely, without over-shopping .I wont be able to take alot back home with me on the plane.
> 
> thank you everyone!!
> Penny



We are kind of in the same situation.  Our initial plan was to stay on site at the Beach Club with the dinning plan.  Then we decided we wanted more space and looked at staying off site.  Fortunately we were able to get a great deal on Bonnet Creek through Ken.  The proximity to the parks and being on Disney property will make it seem less like we are staying off site.  I am also digging the idea of having a car rather than Disney transportation.

Our thought is to proceed like we were still on the dinning plan.  We have one TS meal scheduled for each day and then will "wing it" as far as the other meals go.  Most of the breakfasts will be at the room.  Lunches will be a mix depending upon where we are at and what mood we are in.  Of course there will still be the daily snack in the parks.   One of the big attractions for us, aside from the space, is the flexibility on the meals outside of the TS ones.  Breakfast is always a hassle with everyone getting up a different times and trying to not wake everyone else up.  I also like the flexibility with the TS and CS meals.  I imagine that in some locations we may decide to get appetizers instead of desert or just to get a single entree for lunch and not a combo meal.  

Either way the budget we are using is as if we were on the dinning plan.  I figure it would have been $160 per day for the 4 of us along with a minimum of $20 per day for extra food and $20 per day for tips.  I feel pretty comfortable that we should be able to do on TS a day and some misc. CS meals and snacks for $200 per day especially since some of the TS meals buffets.


----------



## Brian Noble

I like the Winn-Dixie that John mentioned above---you can get their frequent shopper card in advance to save a few bucks.

Breakfast is typically in the unit.  Lunch is usually out (we get going to the parks for rope drop, and usually are hungry before we are ready to come back.)  We typically take a break back in the unit in the afternoon during the heat of the day, and might have dinner in or out, depending.

It's easy to over-buy, so get a little less than you think you need---inevitably, I just decide I'd rather order in than cook a planned meal at least once or twice.


----------



## scubamouse

I'm staying there in August and have had great connections with Ken so far.  He's been keeping me updated on rooms etc. to make sure we don't miss a 2 bedroom but get the lowest rate.

One thing we've decided to do is hit quiznos or subway and pick up a few days worth of sandwiches at once then keep them in the fridge and take them to the parks.  We did this at DL and it was great.

On arrival day, we usually get groceries on the way to the resort.  Someone mentioned they don't have refrigerated storage at BC.  Is that true?  If it is our plan is:  arrive at resort, grab lunch and swim.  One of us goes and gets groceries while the other checks us all in.  Then an early dinner at Beaches and Cream.  Does that sound like an ok plan?

To the person asking about meals - we're still doing a lot of table service.  With the money we're saving on the room, we're doing meals at Jiko, Artist Point, CG and FF.  We're also going to try offsite dinners too.


----------



## Upatnoon

I like the Publix at 2925 International Drive. It's about 15 minutes away. It has a large deli, bakery and everything else you will need. Not as cheap as Walmart, but like their slogan says, it's where "shopping is a pleasure."

We eat breakfast in the room and either lunch or dinner. We get food items that can be eaten for either. It's easy to buy too much food, so be conservative.


----------



## wed100105

I'm a gold VIP owner with Wyndham (actually Bonnet Creek is my home resort) and yes, the reservations lately have been a real booger with a night here, two nights there. The customer service reps at the front desk will do their best to keep you in the same unit. If you are concerned (and you have guest confirmations) call down there 2 weeks or so in advance and just reiterate that you would like to stay in the same unit if possible. I have twelve nights booked and have the following: one night, five nights, two nights, and four nights booked. (What is really a pain is that I had to keep booking them like that for discounts and upgrades!) I plan on doing exactly what I mentioned above. I have ALWAYS found the front desk reps to be as accommodating as possible. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## wed100105

Has anyone ever ordered a balloon bouquet from Bonnet Creek? I have read about them on my activity guides, but never ordered them. I'd like something special (but not a bank busting kind of special) delivered to our room for a welcome home kind of thing....

I'd appreciate any other suggestions, too.

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## SamiL

Okay I'm going to try to post my photos from our trip in April/May. Let's see if this works! If something isn't showing up or the link doesn't work, please pm me. Thanks! 

We were in a one bedroom in Building 1 on the 4th floor. I think I read somewhere that that building has been updated recently. We loved it. 

Here's a link to the entire album on Picasa: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/104883687637809556634/BonnetCreekResort2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCKO9ttafirGdOQ&feat=directlink

Here's a sampling of photos from that album:





This is the view from the entryway area. These photos take you around the unit (to the right) from there...





...to the living area...










...which connects to the bedroom... 





...which connects to the tub area with vanity (that's DS who HAD to "swim" in the big tub the moment he saw it--he's not that blurry in person  )... 





...which connects to the bathroom... 











...which connects to the dinning area. Then you're right back where you started.





The whole thing makes a loop around the kitchen. Hope that all makes sense. 





I took this from our balcony one day while DH and DS were napping and I was getting a little work done. Sure would like to have that view from my office at work!

You can see a little bit of one of the boardwalks (it's brown) over to the left. There are a series of sidewalks/boardwalks that allow you to walk about 3/4 of the way around the pond/lake/body-of-water thing. It's a really nice walk. I'm assuming you'll be able to walk all the way around when they're finished with construction.  

To the right you can see the newest construction. There in the middle you might be able to make out the boardwalk that goes around the piratey area. There's second lazy river and zero entry pool over there. We never made it over there to swim since the kids area at the main pool was more DS's style. He also enjoyed the zero entry pool and lazy river there, at the main pool. 





DS is obsessed with car washes, and this is the closest I've seen to a kid-wash, so of course he loved it!





This is our building (building 1) We were at the end (all the way to the right) on the fourth floor. Since we had the end unit we had the trash chute across the hall, the stairway on one side and the housekeeping closet on the other side. It was great since we had an occasionally rowdy preschooler with us. Plus, we never heard any noise from the hall or other units. The downside was a window over the tub. It was made of the frosted glass for privacy, but it let in a lot of light in the afternoons. Since there is no door between the whirlpool area and the bedroom it made the room really bright during nap time. I'm assuming you only have the window there if you're in an end unit.  We moved DS to the living room to nap on the sofa bed a couple of times.


----------



## Pedler

Thanks for posting the pictures.  I saw in one of them you mentioned you brought your own wireless router.  Were you able to just plug it in and keep the settings from home or did you have to connect in and configure it to work?  I hope to do the same thing for the family's collection of WIFI devices however I don't plan on bringing my notebook computer.  

Thanks.


----------



## lalew

We were just there last week!  Everything that Vettegirl says about Ken Price & the resort is true!  We will be staying here through Ken from now on.  One issue we had is with just one internet cable.  I read some chat about bringing your own router.  Please post more information on how to do this.  We must have at least 2 connections.  Thanks!


----------



## SamiL

Pedler said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures.  I saw in one of them you mentioned you brought your own wireless router.  Were you able to just plug it in and keep the settings from home or did you have to connect in and configure it to work?  I hope to do the same thing for the family's collection of WIFI devices however I don't plan on bringing my notebook computer.
> 
> Thanks.



We were able to just unplug it at home and then plug it in when we got there. We didn't have to reconfigure anything. The name of the network and password stayed the same. Our computers were already set up since we use it at home, so we were ready to go!

I wasn't sure it would work myself, so before we left I asked our IT guy at work if I'd be able to do it. He was pretty confident it would work, even without me giving him any specifics, so I think it should work with any wireless router.


----------



## indydisneymom

We have reservations for a week at Bonet Creek in October and would like to bring our laptop and router but want to make sure these would fit in the wall safe.  Our laptop is a wide screen style.  Does anyone know dimensions of the safe....I have seen the photos in a post but cannot tell if ours would fit?  Anyone onsite now or going soon that could verify this for me?


----------



## Ringgold Tiger

indydisneymom said:


> We have reservations for a week at Bonet Creek in October and would like to bring our laptop and router but want to make sure these would fit in the wall safe.  Our laptop is a wide screen style.  Does anyone know dimensions of the safe....I have seen the photos in a post but cannot tell if ours would fit?  Anyone onsite now or going soon that could verify this for me?



We are at BC now in a 2 bdrm and the safe appears to be about 12x15.  A laptop might fit, but I'm not sure about a router. I haven't had any issues with the high-speed connection.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Somebody mentioned earlier that Bonnet Creek doesn't not have cold storage for your food until your room is ready, is this correct?  Will they store anything?  I'm thinking that our cooler would be better in Air conditioning than in a hot car for the day.  Thank- you.


----------



## litlpixie

Ken emailed me Friday night stating that he booked our dates, 8/6-8/13. I reserved our flights, and now working on preliminary supply list, lol. So excited about staying here. We will be first-timers in staying off-site, but Im not worried a bit (maybe a little about getting lost,lol) its going to be great having the space and not having to ride those Disney busses at night during park closing

REALLY want a fireworks view in the worst way, I dont care what the daytime view is!


----------



## littlestar

The granite countertops in the kitchen in Samil's pictures are beautiful.  Was this a presidential 1 bedroom unit or just a unit that has been upgraded to granite countertops?


----------



## twoplustwins

thanks to everyone posting pics!  This place looks amazing.  We are hoping to go to WDW in November.   I was thinking about two value rooms (with PIN codes), but we would prefer to have a kitchen and dedicated beds (not pullout chairs like at the ASMu Suites).  The two bedroom looks perfect!

Is the $120 per night the best rate available?


----------



## Upatnoon

You can do better than $120 a night (perhaps excluding Thanksgiving week)

I would be shooting for $80-$100 a night for a 2 bedroom during this time. To get a rate like that, you will have to wait until the 60 days out mark and shop around.

A good place to start is on eBay. You can see there what Bonnet Creek rents for and when.


----------



## steelebug

Does anyone know if the shuttle goes to the waterparks?  My husband may take the car fishing and I want to know if i will be stuck at the resort or not.  Thanks


----------



## chedtoon

Can anyone answer just a few questions for me please... Sorry, I've tried to read all the posts but I'm new at this!  
My family normally stays deluxe and I'm kind of leery about the timeshare thing.  Usually I stay Boardwalk villas and go directly through disney reservations....The price is just outrageous now...
1)When you book with Ken how does that work?  Do you get normal confirmation on your reservations?  Do you know before leaving what you are getting as far as view?  
2)If you book through the Hilton website is that with maid service or just like if you book through Ken with no maid service? If there an option?
3)Parking fee-I'm looking at the Waldorf of Wyndham    
Sorry so many questions...I'm usually just a 'viewer' on the forum but these prices look just soooo good, I have to ask!
Thanking you in advance...  all of you on this board are so great!!


----------



## Shelli_5

I am *so *impressed by everything that I've read here about Bonnet Creek! My dad will need to use a scooter while we're in the parks & I would like to rent one from a local company to save money. Do you think the scooter will fit in one of the two-bedroom suites? Will we be able to load the scooter on the park shuttles?

Thank you!


----------



## mrzrich

chedtoon said:


> Can anyone answer just a few questions for me please... Sorry, I've tried to read all the posts but I'm new at this!
> My family normally stays deluxe and I'm kind of leery about the timeshare thing.  Usually I stay Boardwalk villas and go directly through disney reservations....The price is just outrageous now...
> 1)When you book with Ken how does that work?  Do you get normal confirmation on your reservations?  Do you know before leaving what you are getting as far as view?
> 2)If you book through the Hilton website is that with maid service or just like if you book through Ken with no maid service? If there an option?
> 3)Parking fee-I'm looking at the Waldorf of Wyndham
> Sorry so many questions...I'm usually just a 'viewer' on the forum but these prices look just soooo good, I have to ask!
> Thanking you in advance...  all of you on this board are so great!!



OK first of all you are actually talking about 3 different properties.

This thread, for the most part is about Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  It is a time share with full kitchens, washer/dryers, and 1-4 Bedroom units. There are several swimming pools, mini golf, and many scheduled activities like ice socials.   This is what people are renting from Ken Price and Ebay.  Parking is free at this location.  Ken is wonderful.  He makes the reservation for you, he sends you a contract, you pay him, and he sends you your confirmation.  Yes, it does require some trust, but Ken has truly proven himself worthy.  He will make your view request, but they are not guaranteed. 

The Hilton property and the Waldorf property (read 2 other hotels entirely) are lovely, they are great values for the true deluxes that they are. As deluxes, they have full maid service and I believe they do charge for parking.


----------



## garmich

steelebug said:


> Does anyone know if the shuttle goes to the waterparks?  My husband may take the car fishing and I want to know if i will be stuck at the resort or not.  Thanks



On my last stay at BC (Aug '08), the shuttle did NOT go to the waterparks.  There were three shuttles, one goes to Magic Kingdom/Epcot, a second one goes to Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom and a third one goes to Downtown Disney.  Now, as I said, this was in Aug 2008, but I doubt that they go to the waterparks.  BTW, if you have your car, there are no parking fees at the waterparks.


----------



## Shelli_5

What are the times for check in & check out? Thank you!

Shelli


----------



## my3kids143

Shelli_5 said:


> What are the times for check in & check out? Thank you!
> 
> Shelli



I believe check-in is at 4pm and check-out is at 11am


----------



## SamiL

littlestar said:


> The granite countertops in the kitchen in Samil's pictures are beautiful.  Was this a presidential 1 bedroom unit or just a unit that has been upgraded to granite countertops?



It was just a regular unit. I can only imagine what the presidential units look like!


----------



## NaplesRI

Does BC have any 3 bed/ 3 bath units? We really want that 3rd bathroom....


----------



## garmich

NaplesRI said:


> Does BC have any 3 bed/ 3 bath units? We really want that 3rd bathroom....



There are some 3-bedroom units but they are very few and hard to get.  There are only one or two 3-BR units on each floor.  The majority of the units are 2-bedrooms.


----------



## grandmadebby

NaplesRI said:


> Does BC have any 3 bed/ 3 bath units? We really want that 3rd bathroom....



The 3 bedroom unit we stayed in only had 2 baths.  There was one in the master bedroom and one in the area of the other 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Joyful3Heart

Shelli_5 said:


> What are the times for check in & check out? Thank you!
> 
> Shelli



check in - 4pm  
check out - 10am


----------



## twoplustwins

Upatnoon said:


> You can do better than $120 a night (perhaps excluding Thanksgiving week)
> 
> I would be shooting for $80-$100 a night for a 2 bedroom during this time. To get a rate like that, you will have to wait until the 60 days out mark and shop around.
> 
> A good place to start is on eBay. You can see there what Bonnet Creek rents for and when.




Does anyone know what the availability is like during November?  I tend to be kinda OCD in the planning department, so waiting until 60 days out will be stressful!


----------



## scubamouse

twoplustwins said:


> Does anyone know what the availability is like during November?  I tend to be kinda OCD in the planning department, so waiting until 60 days out will be stressful!



Get in touch with Ken Price now and see what he says.  I'm the same way about planning.  I'm going in August and want a 2 bedroom.  Ken's been in touch every few weeks letting me know that there's still plenty of availablity.  It's hugely reassuring to know that he's seeing that there's still lots of rooms.  He wants you to get the best price and that's within 60 days.  If he thinks there's a risk of being sold out, he'll tell you.

I book in about 10 days


----------



## Shelli_5

Thank you, my3kids143 & Joyful3Heart.


----------



## Shelli_5

scubamouse said:


> Get in touch with Ken Price now and see what he says.  I'm the same way about planning.  I'm going in August and want a 2 bedroom.  Ken's been in touch every few weeks letting me know that there's still plenty of availablity.  It's hugely reassuring to know that he's seeing that there's still lots of rooms.  He wants you to get the best price and that's within 60 days.  If he thinks there's a risk of being sold out, he'll tell you.
> 
> I book in about 10 days




Thanks for this info, scubamouse. I, too, am nervous about waiting to book until 60 days out. I haven't contacted Ken yet, but he sounds like an amazing person! 

Shelli


----------



## britt54311

I am new to this thread, but from what I have read so far, I am almost sold on going to BC.  This place sounds awesome and I would love the extra space it has to offer.  We usually do value resort at WDW.  

I have a few questions that I hope someone can help me with.

How do you pay Ken?

Can 7 people rent a 2 bedroom unit (5 adults and 2 teenagers)?

What would be the cheapest way to get to/from MCO to BC without renting a car, as we are just doing Disney stuff, we will just use the shuttles to get back and forth from the parks?

Also, the only thing really holding me back from staying here and staying onsite, is the EMH.  We have never done them before.  For those of you who have, do you miss them?

Thanks so much in advance for your responses.


----------



## wed100105

SamiL said:


> It was just a regular unit. I can only imagine what the presidential units look like!



I noticed those countertops, too. Were you in the new building?

Are any VIPS having luck getting into the new building? I have 12 nights booked for the end of July and keep getting emails about the new building being ready for bookings. I was just wondering if I should still ask for the view I had planned on or shoot for the new building. It's always nice to be on the of first guests in a unit. 

ETA: I am a Gold vip at Bonnet Creek (home resort), but I am not sure if that matters anymore as far as views/special requests are concerned.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Cdn Gal said:


> Somebody mentioned earlier that Bonnet Creek doesn't not have cold storage for your food until your room is ready, is this correct?  Will they store anything?  I'm thinking that our cooler would be better in Air conditioning than in a hot car for the day.  Thank- you.



Anybody????


----------



## SamiL

wed100105 said:


> I noticed those countertops, too. Were you in the new building?



It was building 1, actually. I was (pleasantly) surprised by the countertops. Apparently they were added when Building 1 was updated. 

I wasn't sure how I felt about staying in the oldest (build in 2004) building, but the room was beautiful and the location was great. We could walk out the back door of the building and turn right and the playground was right there. Go to the left and the main pool and activities area are right next door. It's the perfect location for families with small kids. Next time we go with DS we'll most likely request Building 1.

When we have older kids we might give one of the buildings near the pirate area a try. 

Here's a link with some more info (a little about the update under "Rooms"):

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndhamvr-bonnet-creek-resort/


----------



## Janet Hill

Cdn Gal said:


> Anybody????



Yep, they will store pretty much anything.


----------



## SamiL

britt54311 said:


> How do you pay Ken?



I haven't used him (we have a Wyndham contract) but I think I remember someone saying that he will use paypal, but prefers a check. 

Everyone speaks (or writes, I guess) very highly of him. If we ever find ourselves wanting to book when we've use all our points he'll be the first person we check with. 



britt54311 said:


> Can 7 people rent a 2 bedroom unit (5 adults and 2 teenagers)?



The Wyndham directory says maximum occupancy for a 2 bedroom is 8 (6 priv.) So it's allowed, if that's what you mean. Comfort probably depends on personal preference and how much you like the people you are staying with. (I know a few people that I wouldn't even want to share the 4 bedroom pres. with  )If it helps, the two bedrooms are about 1,250 sq ft. Here's a floor plan:








britt54311 said:


> What would be the cheapest way to get to/from MCO to BC without renting a car, as we are just doing Disney stuff, we will just use the shuttles to get back and forth from the parks?



I would think a cab or town car. Seems like that's what people did most often before ME. 



britt54311 said:


> Also, the only thing really holding me back from staying here and staying onsite, is the EMH.  We have never done them before.  For those of you who have, do you miss them?



That's a tough one. No EMH are the biggest drawback in my opinion. It seems like each park is like a completely different place during EMH (evening anyway, we've never made it to a rope drop in our lives). Characters are more accessible, lines are shorter. We've actually toyed with the idea of getting a value room with an AP discount for one night just so we can get EMH at our two favorite parks. (Is that cheating?) 

That said, before we stayed on site we didn't know what we were missing with EMH and we had a great time. If you're going during October (looks like you are from the counter in your signature) you might be just as happy with MNSSHP. We are doing that during our September trip. We're staying at Bonnet Creek and then planning on doing the party one night. Five extra hours of MK park time will be just as good as EMH, as far as I'm concerned. 

Others can probably be more helpful with that question. But either way you'll be in WDW! So it's a win-win situation!


----------



## Shelli_5

Thanks for posting the floor plan, SamiL. I've been wondering about the layout of the 2 bedroom units.

Well, I took the plunge and sent an email to Ken Price today about booking a trip in early October. Hopefully he'll have good news for me! I'll keep you all posted.

  Shelli


----------



## britt54311

Thanks Samil for your response to my previous questions, but I do have one more.  

Do you or someone else know if the 3 bedrooms have a balcony?


----------



## tndislvr

I didn't tour one of the 3 bedrooms but I'm pretty sure they have a balcony.

As for payment to Ken, we paid via check for our trip in May.  Ken is amazingly easy to work with and is very professional.  I would recommend him to anyone and we will go through him again if we stay at BC in the future.  

Shelli - you will be glad you chose BC!  It is SO close to everything I almost felt like we were staying on property (but for 1/2 the cost!).


----------



## grandmadebby

britt54311 said:


> Thanks Samil for your response to my previous questions, but I do have one more.
> 
> Do you or someone else know if the 3 bedrooms have a balcony?



Our 3 bedroom had a balcony, but it might depend where it is located in the building.  However, I think from looking at my book, that all the rooms have balconies.


----------



## SamiL

britt54311 said:


> Thanks Samil for your response to my previous questions, but I do have one more.
> 
> Do you or someone else know if the 3 bedrooms have a balcony?



Grandmadebby, I think you're right. From the chart in the directory it appears that all units, regardless of size, have either a balcony or, if they're on the ground floor, a patio. 

I posted floor plans for one, two, three and four bedrooms on picasa. I also posted jpgs of the two pages on Bonnet Creek from the Wyndham directory. They include point charts and unit information. You'll need to click on the magnifying glass near the upper, right-hand corner of the image to read the information. Or, you can download it. (the download button is above the image and to the left.)

Here's the link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/104883687637809556634/BonnetCreekResort2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCKO9ttafirGdOQ&feat=directlink

I'd be happy to post the floor plans and/or the directory pages directly on this thread if it would be helpful. I just didn't want to create such a long post unnecessarily. 

Sami


----------



## Pedler

Is there a charge for the video games at Bonnet Creek?  This may seem like a silly question but when we stayed at Kingsgate in Williamsburg there wasn't any charge for the arcade games.  The kids loved that!


----------



## Pedler

Hi all,

Does anyone have a list that shows the building names and numbers?  People on this thread seem to post the number of the building they were in but when I look at the Wyndahm map it just shows the names.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## littlestar

SamiL said:


> It was just a regular unit. I can only imagine what the presidential units look like!



Yeah, no kidding.  Those countertops were gorgeous.  Nice upgrade they did.   Was the mattress comfortable on the king bed?  That's why I asked for Building 4 or 5 because I figured the mattresses would be newer.


----------



## garmich

Pedler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have a list that shows the building names and numbers?  People on this thread seem to post the number of the building they were in but when I look at the Wyndahm map it just shows the names.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Village Building -  Puerto de Leon (main building used for check-in)
Building #1   -   Torre de la Tierra
Building #2   -   Torre del Viento
Building #3   -   Torre del Mar
Building #4   -   Torre del Cielo
Building #5   -   Torre de la Luna
Building #6   -   Torre del Sol

I have stayed in buildings #1 & 3.  I prefer the jacuzzis in building #1.  They are larger than the ones in the newer buildings (3-6).  And they actually have adjustable jets, whereas the newer unit's jacuzzis have holes along the bottom perimeter that shoot water upward.  If you fill the jacuzzi up too much, the water will slosh over the sides.
Building #6   -   Torre del Sol


----------



## steelebug

Do they have floats or tubes at the lazy river?  Do they charge or can you bring your own?


----------



## wed100105

steelebug said:


> Do they have floats or tubes at the lazy river?  Do they charge or can you bring your own?



They have tubes free for your use.


----------



## ntsammy5

Since we're on pool questions - going in Decmber. Are the pools heated?  I assume they are, but you never know.


----------



## texasrachel

Shelli_5 said:


> I am *so *impressed by everything that I've read here about Bonnet Creek! My dad will need to use a scooter while we're in the parks & I would like to rent one from a local company to save money. Do you think the scooter will fit in one of the two-bedroom suites? Will we be able to load the scooter on the park shuttles?
> 
> Thank you!



Shelli, they do have handicap rooms. I've never stayed in one so I don't know the specifics though. Sorry.


----------



## SamiL

garmich said:


> Village Building -  Puerto de Leon (main building used for check-in)
> Building #1   -   Torre de la Tierra
> Building #2   -   Torre del Viento
> Building #3   -   Torre del Mar
> Building #4   -   Torre del Cielo
> Building #5   -   Torre de la Luna
> 
> I have stayed in buildings #2 & 3.  I prefer the jacuzzis in building #2.  They are larger than the ones in the newer buildings (3-6).  And they actually have adjustable jets, whereas the newer unit's jacuzzis have holes along the bottom perimeter that shoot water upward.  If you fill the jacuzzi up too much, the water will slosh over the sides.
> Building #6   -   Torre del Sol



If it helps, here's a map with both the names and numbers and a few other details added in. 




If you need to zoom in to see it you can view it larger here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/104883687637809556634/BonnetCreekResort2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCKO9ttafirGdOQ&feat=directlink

Garmich,
When you stayed in Bldg 2 did you have a fireworks view? I was thinking of requesting Bldg 2 with a fireworks view for our next stay. It seems like if you stayed in the left side with a lake view, you'd also have a good view of MK and Epcot fireworks. 

Anybody know for sure?


----------



## wbn36

SamiL said:


> I haven't used him (we have a Wyndham contract) but I think I remember someone saying that he will use paypal, but prefers a check.
> 
> Everyone speaks (or writes, I guess) very highly of him. If we ever find ourselves wanting to book when we've use all our points he'll be the first person we check with.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I used Ken for our vacation I used paypal.  This time, I will not hesitate to use a check.  We are renting a few days in the Berkshires in MA.  In Jan we will use him again for BC.


----------



## garmich

SamiL said:


> Garmich,
> When you stayed in Bldg 2 did you have a fireworks view? I was thinking of requesting Bldg 2 with a fireworks view for our next stay. It seems like if you stayed in the left side with a lake view, you'd also have a good view of MK and Epcot fireworks.
> 
> Anybody know for sure?



Actually, we stayed in Bldg. #1.  (which I fixed in my post).  And we had a lake view.  We were never at the condo during the fireworks, so I couldn't say for sure, how the view was.  But, if you stayed in the left side you probably would have a fireworks view, if you were on the top floors.  Building #2 is only 7 stories high.  Your best views would be from buildings #4 & 5, as they are much taller, with no buildings obstructing the view.  But with this view you would not get the lake view.

When we stayed in building #3, we were on the south side (parking lot view).  When it was time for the fireworks, we went to the area by the elevators and went to the top floor.  In the elevator areas there are huge windows which were great for viewing the fireworks.


----------



## Shelli_5

I've been emailing back & forth with Ken Price the past couple of days. He responds very quickly & is quite professional. I'm definitely impressed with him so far. To get the best rate, I need to wait until Aug. 2 to book our stay. In the meantime, I'm planning out our schedule, making ADRs, & looking for the best price for airline tickets.

Can you folks give me an idea of what restaurants are nearby? I've read about the places that are on-site. I'm wondering what's available within, say, a 10-15 minute drive. Disney restaurants are fun & convenient, but extremely expensive. We ate at Ruby Tuesdays tonight & fed 3 adults for the price of 1 buffet meal at Disney!! We usually go back to our hotel for a break in the afternoon & we'll have a rental car, so it'll be easy for us to stop somewhere on the way back to the parks in the evening.

Thank you so much for all of your help! 

Shelli


----------



## mrzrich

I like the Orlando Ale House.  Good Food, low prices, very close to DTD


----------



## katallo

Shelli_5 said:


> I've been emailing back & forth with Ken Price the past couple of days. He responds very quickly & is quite professional. I'm definitely impressed with him so far. To get the best rate, I need to wait until Aug. 2 to book our stay. In the meantime, I'm planning out our schedule, making ADRs, & looking for the best price for airline tickets.
> 
> Can you folks give me an idea of what restaurants are nearby? I've read about the places that are on-site. I'm wondering what's available within, say, a 10-15 minute drive. Disney restaurants are fun & convenient, but extremely expensive. We ate at Ruby Tuesdays tonight & fed 3 adults for the price of 1 buffet meal at Disney!! We usually go back to our hotel for a break in the afternoon & we'll have a rental car, so it'll be easy for us to stop somewhere on the way back to the parks in the evening.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your help!
> 
> Shelli



Bahama Breeze is great.  It's very close to the outlets.  There is also Uno at Crossroads and Giordoni's very closeby.  We usually stop at Panera for lunch.


----------



## SamiL

garmich said:


> Actually, we stayed in Bldg. #1.  (which I fixed in my post).  And we had a lake view.  We were never at the condo during the fireworks, so I couldn't say for sure, how the view was.  But, if you stayed in the left side you probably would have a fireworks view, if you were on the top floors.  Building #2 is only 7 stories high.  Your best views would be from buildings #4 & 5, as they are much taller, with no buildings obstructing the view.  But with this view you would not get the lake view.
> 
> When we stayed in building #3, we were on the south side (parking lot view).  When it was time for the fireworks, we went to the area by the elevators and went to the top floor.  In the elevator areas there are huge windows which were great for viewing the fireworks.



Thanks, Garmich! We were also in building one. We were on the end and if the balcony hadn't had walls on each side probably would have had a great view of the fireworks. As it was, if we leaned out over the rail we could see part of the fireworks. Not exactly what I was thinking of when I asked for a fireworks view, but we were happy with the room, so no big deal. 

I'm trying to decide if it will matter for our September trip. It will be just me and DH, so I'm not sure we will be back in the room to see any fireworks. If we're good litter mouseketeers, and do what we should, we'll be in the room Thursday night to see them, since we need to be packed and ready to hit the road back home in the morning. But we loose all self-discipline when we're around that mouse. He's such a bad influence.  

Great idea about the elevator area. Maybe we'll take advantage of that if we're in a building where the windows face MK or Epcot. 

I just love the lake view during the day. Maybe that's better for us since we're there to enjoy that more. 

SamiL


----------



## Brian Noble

> I'm wondering what's available within, say, a 10-15 minute drive. Disney restaurants are fun & convenient, but extremely expensive. We ate at Ruby Tuesdays tonight & fed 3 adults for the price of 1 buffet meal at Disney!! We usually go back to our hotel for a break in the afternoon & we'll have a rental car, so it'll be easy for us to stop somewhere on the way back to the parks in the evening.


The problem is, nothing is "on the way back to the parks", because only Disney property separates Bonnet from any theme park.

But, the two closest spots are Crossroads (out the DTD entrance) and Celebration (just south of 192, to the east of World Drive.)


----------



## katallo

Does anyone know when the restaurants will open on Bonnet Creek property?


----------



## Brian Noble

The ones in the Hilton and Waldorf=Astoria should already be open; they've been operating since October.  The Wyndham hotel is not slated to open for some time yet (I'm not even sure they have a date.)  The remainder of the locations in the complex are covered sit-down locations with pizza, sandwiches, wraps, etc.


----------



## katallo

Thanks, Brian.  The last time we were there it sounded as if they might open some of the restaurants prior to the hotel opening.  I wonder if they will complete the walkway before the hotel opening.


----------



## Brian Noble

I'd imagine if anything opens early, it won't be by much---the liability issues of having guests anywhere near an active construction zone would give the lawyers nightmares.  I could be wrong, but it seems like a lot of risk just for a few extra months' of operating revenue.


----------



## Pedler

Brian Noble said:


> I'd imagine if anything opens early, it won't be by much---the liability issues of having guests anywhere near an active construction zone would give the lawyers nightmares.  I could be wrong, but it seems like a lot of risk just for a few extra months' of operating revenue.



I don't know, their insurance carrier wouldn't like it but nothing says billable hours like a liability case!


----------



## Shelli_5

Thanks for the restaurant information!

Shelli


----------



## webprinter

We like Unos, Fuddruckers, Sweet Tomatoes, TGI Fridays, Flippers Pizza.  These are all about 5-10 minutes away in a shopping center.  There are in a shopping center.  They have others in the shopping center too, but I can't remember what they are.  Bonnet Creek is also very close to Downtown Disney.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks so much!


----------



## Upatnoon

webprinter said:


> We like Unos, Fuddruckers, Sweet Tomatoes, TGI Fridays, Flippers Pizza.  These are all about 5-10 minutes away in a shopping center.  There are in a shopping center.  They have others in the shopping center too, but I can't remember what they are.  Bonnet Creek is also very close to Downtown Disney.


These restaurants are in the Crossroads shopping center.


----------



## M & E love WDW

I have to thank all of you who've contributed to this thread.  We are fortunate enough to have a Sept reservation at BC.  We've been to the World many times and have enjoyed all of the places we've stayed both on and off property.  I was a little worried about not being in an official Disney resort until I found this thread.  No worries now!!!  Have briefly checked out some of the pictures but will spend some time reading more thoroughly very soon.  Thanks again.  I'm certain most questions I will have be answered once I finish reading but may be back with inquiries of my own.


----------



## grandmadebby

I am feeling very excited this evening.  Booked Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom for a week in July 2011.  We are owners but generally stay on Disney Property but thanks to this threaad I am excited about giving BC another try.  We stayed the first year they were open, I think there were 2 buildings open at the time, no lazy river, very limited transportation to the parks, etc.  Seems all those concerned have changed and I can't wait.  This July we will be staying on Disney property but can't hardly wait for next year.


----------



## Spanky

How did you book Bonnet Creek for July 2011? I am a Wyndham owner and can only book 10 months in advance. Did you rent from the resort and not use points? Just curious as I am hoping to get a 3 bedroom for early June of 2011 and have to wait until Aug. 3 to try and book it.


----------



## grandmadebby

Spanky said:


> How did you book Bonnet Creek for July 2011? I am a Wyndham owner and can only book 10 months in advance. Did you rent from the resort and not use points? Just curious as I am hoping to get a 3 bedroom for early June of 2011 and have to wait until Aug. 3 to try and book it.



It is our home resort so we can book at the 13 month window.  I still need 2 more one bedroom units that I will be using Point Credit Pool for and can not do them until 10 months in advance.  Where do you own?

Good luck with your June request, I think with the new buildings opening up it will be alot easier to get into a larger Bonnet Creek unit.


----------



## Spanky

We own at Sea Gardens. Bought back in 1993 from the builder. Wyndham did not arrive until much later. We had been happy with RCI but things got more & more difficult to get the locations we wanted so switched to Wyndham points about 6 years ago and have been very happy with the system. I like paying [using points] for what I want rather than being at the mercy of the RCI staff.


----------



## dimimi

I have done several searches, but I can't find any information.  I am hoping to book Bonnet Creek for July 18th for 5 nights.  I see we can book through "Ken" but I am unsure how to do this.  Does anyone else have any other ways for me to book?  Thanks for your help. This thread has sold me on the resort!


----------



## Brian Noble

Spanky:  I think your chances are pretty good for that 10 month reservation.  There are still 3BRs available for President's Week in February.

dimimi: you can find some other owner willing to rent to you, or you can book it as a conventional hotel.  Booking as a hotel is usually quite a bit more expensive than it would be to rent a reservation from an owner.


----------



## Ringgold Tiger

My family of 4, along with my sister's family of 4, just returned from a week at Bonnet Creek and I have to say, we will never stay in a Disney resort again.  We had a 2 bedroom and my sister had a 1 bedroom on the 2nd floor in Building 4 (Puerto de Cielo).  We stepped out of the back entrance directly into the pool area at Escudo's bar and the zero-entry lazy river is directly behind the bar.  One day we walked around the lake to the pool and waterslide at La Cocina bar and the kids wore the waterslide out.

We're from Georgia so we're used to the heat & humidity, but the week of the 13th was extreme, so thank goodness for the washer and dryer because I did several loads of laundry throughout the week.  A nice surprise was the delivery of fresh towels & sheets twice during the week, as well as housekeeping coming in while we were gone one day to freshen up the beds & baths.  

We drove to all of the parks instead of using the shuttles and were parked at EPCOT & Hollywood Studios in 15 minutes.  Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom were of course a little farther away, but we beat the bus.

One our last night, the dads took the kids to the pool while the moms packed and I ordered two pizzas to be delivered from La Cocina.  They arrived within 20 minutes and were steaming hot and loaded with toppings.  They also offer by the slice at the bar area. 

There are about 6 large gas grills between the check-in building and building 4 and every morning, BC staff were out scrubbing the grates to keep them clean.  Every staff member we encountered was extremely polite.

They are working on what appears to be the last building which will have a pirate ship pool.  The construction was never a problem from our building.

At check-in we were not asked to attend a sales presentation and had a missed call one day, but we were never approached.  We did notice many families/couples walking around with sales staff and it would be very easy to get sucked in because the property is gorgeus.

We will go back and I highly recommend Bonnet Creek to anyone looking for a relaxing stay.


----------



## katallo

dimimi said:


> I have done several searches, but I can't find any information.  I am hoping to book Bonnet Creek for July 18th for 5 nights.  I see we can book through "Ken" but I am unsure how to do this.  Does anyone else have any other ways for me to book?  Thanks for your help. This thread has sold me on the resort!



Ken is great to work with.  here is his website. http://vacationupgrades.com/

I've heard you can also use ebay or book through Wyndham.  We've only used Ken.  You will love this resort.


----------



## Upatnoon

katallo said:


> Ken is great to work with.  here is his website. http://vacationupgrades.com/
> 
> I've heard you can also use ebay or book through Wyndham.  We've only used Ken.  You will love this resort.


eBay is another great way to book and find people who make Bonnet Creek reservations.  Also, Tugbbs.com, redweek.com and more. Shop around.


----------



## webprinter

dimimi said:


> I have done several searches, but I can't find any information.  I am hoping to book Bonnet Creek for July 18th for 5 nights.  I see we can book through "Ken" but I am unsure how to do this.  Does anyone else have any other ways for me to book?  Thanks for your help. This thread has sold me on the resort!



If you are talking about July of this year, you will have to find someone who already has it booked as there are no more units available.  If you are looking for next year, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## dimimi

Whew...just booked Bonnet Creek. Thank you everyone!  Does anyone have a current printable map?  The only Bonnet Creek map I can find has all of the building listed as Future.  

We are excited, we booked a 2 bedroom with Ken!Thanks


----------



## DisKim

I love staying on property, but I was done with cramming all of us into one room in a WDW resort. After reading this thread, I decided to book BC over the week of 4th of July and I am so excited to stay there. 

I am sure that this information is on this thread somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone have a recommendation for a fireworks view room?  I have an autistic son and am planning on being OUT of the parks well before the 4th of July fireworks, but it would be great for his siblings to be able to see them from our room. Thanks!


----------



## HeatherC

DISKIM:  We were in Building 5 (the newest one) with a fireworks view.  I cannot remember the unit number, but I called the resort directly and asked to be placed on the highest possible floor with a fireworks view.  They were very accomodating.

Have a great trip!


----------



## ehrn

As for food, don't forget how close you are to Downtown Disney--my husband is too excited to be so close to Earl of Sandwich!  At Crossroads we LOVE Sweet Tomatoes and Flippers is pretty decent and will be very handy for carry out this trip I think.


----------



## wed100105

DisKim said:


> I love staying on property, but I was done with cramming all of us into one room in a WDW resort. After reading this thread, I decided to book BC over the week of 4th of July and I am so excited to stay there.
> 
> I am sure that this information is on this thread somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone have a recommendation for a fireworks view room?  I have an autistic son and am planning on being OUT of the parks well before the 4th of July fireworks, but it would be great for his siblings to be able to see them from our room. Thanks!



Kim,
Call down to Bonnet Creek before your trip and request a room. They are generally very nice and try to accommodate requests. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## saucymb

We went to WDW in January and stayed at Bonnet Creek in building 5. We had a 3 bedroom in building 5. There were 7 of us: myself and my husband, our 2 and 4 year old boys, my mother and father in law, and my mother. It was fantastic!

But my mom and I really have been talking about going back, so I set a couple of personal goals for myself before I'd give myself permission to splurge again. I'm well on my way to achieving those goals now, so I started looking for deals. We rented through Ken Price before, and loved the service, but this is a super budget trip. I snagged an ebay deal of just under $100 a night for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom unit! Reputable seller, I paid with Paypal.

Now we get to plan! This trip is really all about the boys. In January, we had a 7-person group, which included 2 preschoolers and 2 WDW newbies. Our trip is in November, and my husband actually plans to drive down with us and fly back a couple of days later so he doesn't miss work. We can't wait to stay at Bonnet Creek again!


----------



## webprinter

DisKim said:


> I love staying on property, but I was done with cramming all of us into one room in a WDW resort. After reading this thread, I decided to book BC over the week of 4th of July and I am so excited to stay there.
> 
> I am sure that this information is on this thread somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone have a recommendation for a fireworks view room?  I have an autistic son and am planning on being OUT of the parks well before the 4th of July fireworks, but it would be great for his siblings to be able to see them from our room. Thanks!




We like building 4 and ask for something above the 8th or 9th floor.  I usually call about 2 weeks in advance.  I don't know what size unit you have but if it is a 1 or 2 bedroom, they usually have a lot of those.  3 bedroom units are less plentiful.


----------



## dimimi

webprinter said:


> We like building 4 and ask for something above the 8th or 9th floor.  I usually call about 2 weeks in advance.  I don't know what size unit you have but if it is a 1 or 2 bedroom, they usually have a lot of those.  3 bedroom units are less plentiful.



Can you tell me the benefits of Building 4 over Building 5.  We wanted a resort view that was fun and busy.  We aren't that concerned about fireworks (I have 2 boys, older) but we do like to people watch and be conveniently located to the action of the resort.

Is it easy to walk to the main area from building 4 or 5?  I believe right now we have been requested for unit 5. Thanks


----------



## HeatherC

I believe they are right next to each other, so not much difference.  You can walk out right to the lazy river area from both of them I think.  If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone else will know.  I wouldn't worry about it really.


----------



## snappy

We have stayed in both building 4 and 5.

Building 4 is actually closer to the main buklding but we are talking maybe about 30 seconds walking.

I would be very happy with either one of these.

With 5 you walk directly out to the zero entry entrance to the lazy river.  

With 4 you walk right out to the small pool and hot tubs and area with cabanas.

Both = good.

With view, i think it depends where you are in the building rather than which building.

Luck of the draw.


----------



## grandmadebby

dimimi said:


> Whew...just booked Bonnet Creek. Thank you everyone!  Does anyone have a current printable map?  The only Bonnet Creek map I can find has all of the building listed as Future.
> 
> We are excited, we booked a 2 bedroom with Ken!Thanks



There is a map of the resort on the Wyndham website under bonnet creek, not sure if it is printble but I was looking at it the other day.


----------



## kleldridge

This link was further back in the thread:

http://picasaweb.google.com/10488368...eat=directlink

It has a detailed map of the property.

So excited to get there!  We are leaving this afternoon!!


----------



## britt54311

I have been in contact with Ken from vacationupgrades about booking a 2 bedroom unit at Bonnet Creek.  He said he had booked our stay, but needed our address for the rental agreement.  He said he would get back to us within a few days with the rental agreement.  This was last Saturday I emailed him with our address and have not heard anything.  How long does this usually take?  Should I be worried?  Should I contact him again?

Thanks, Yvonne


----------



## katallo

britt54311 said:


> I have been in contact with Ken from vacationupgrades about booking a 2 bedroom unit at Bonnet Creek.  He said he had booked our stay, but needed our address for the rental agreement.  He said he would get back to us within a few days with the rental agreement.  This was last Saturday I emailed him with our address and have not heard anything.  How long does this usually take?  Should I be worried?  Should I contact him again?
> 
> Thanks, Yvonne



We also rent with Ken.  I'm sure it's been taken booked.  He and his wife travel quite a bit, so possibly they are away.  We sent our  dates and info last weekend and we don't have a contract, but we have never had a problem.  You can always send a follow-up email.  That's always a good idea.


----------



## dimimi

britt54311 said:


> I have been in contact with Ken from vacationupgrades about booking a 2 bedroom unit at Bonnet Creek.  He said he had booked our stay, but needed our address for the rental agreement.  He said he would get back to us within a few days with the rental agreement.  This was last Saturday I emailed him with our address and have not heard anything.  How long does this usually take?  Should I be worried?  Should I contact him again?
> 
> Thanks, Yvonne



I would contact them.  We booked ours with them and within 24 hours had a contract.  Wonderful transaction and very professional.


----------



## britt54311

Thanks for the quick responses, I will go ahead and just send an email.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi. I posted a question on the budget board but hopefully y'all can help here. We have a large family and will be in Orlando from 11/28 - 12/4. Our baby had open heart surgery and had complications. Thankfully she seems to be doing well now but there is a good chance of needing more surgeries that are more complicated than the first. We need to be fairly close to a hospital but I imagine that won't be a problem in Orlando. (If anyone knows which hospital is good for pediatric cardiology then that would be great.) We will only be at Disney for 1 day and the VMCP. We just had too many medical bills to be there longer but have tickets for GAD so we have to use them this year. 

We were going to stay at a villa in Davenport that is a 4br/3ba with private pool for $678 including tax and $160 for heating the pool and spa. We've stayed there before and were pleased but it was a bit of a drive. Originally we were told it included a stroller, high chair and crib but now we are being told that is an additional $175/week. 

Questions: I'm confused about the time shares but is it possible to find a 2br, or preferably 3br, at BC during that time for less money? Or at least about the same? Are there any available items to use for babies? High chairs? Cribs? Does anyone know how close the hospitals are in case we needed one?

Thank you!! I really am an uber organized planner and it's driving me a bit nuts that we don't have a villa booked yet.


----------



## GadgetRick

Just booked our return trip to BC in mid-August. Will be our 4th time there. As previous DVC owners, we do not feel as though we stepped down staying there. It's nicer than the DVC resorts we've stayed at (all but the newest). It's close enough to be convenient to WDW as well.

Staff has always been nice. The pools/lazy river is a lot of fun for the kids. We love staying there.


----------



## snappy

britt54311 said:


> I have been in contact with Ken from vacationupgrades about booking a 2 bedroom unit at Bonnet Creek.  He said he had booked our stay, but needed our address for the rental agreement.  He said he would get back to us within a few days with the rental agreement.  This was last Saturday I emailed him with our address and have not heard anything.  How long does this usually take?  Should I be worried?  Should I contact him again?
> 
> Thanks, Yvonne





I would not worry.  I went ahead with my fourth transaction with him today.  One time there was a delay with receiving the rental agreement.  I sent an email to touch base and he email me that he was behind in the paperwork but would forward it soon and he did.

Why don't you email him to put your mind at ease?

He is very reliable.

I think you will be very happy with your stay.

Personally, I cannot wait until September and my next time.  This will be our longest stay to date as we usually do just 5 days and combine with a DVC stay.  I am looking forward to 9 straight days without moving this time.  I do have to attend a seminar but  combining a mini-vacation with work works for me.

This time is is just me and my best friend of 30 plus years, no kids , no significant others.  it will be an all me trip.

Anyone know if they offer massages at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## katallo

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I posted a question on the budget board but hopefully y'all can help here. We have a large family and will be in Orlando from 11/28 - 12/4. Our baby had open heart surgery and had complications. Thankfully she seems to be doing well now but there is a good chance of needing more surgeries that are more complicated than the first. We need to be fairly close to a hospital but I imagine that won't be a problem in Orlando. (If anyone knows which hospital is good for pediatric cardiology then that would be great.) We will only be at Disney for 1 day and the VMCP. We just had too many medical bills to be there longer but have tickets for GAD so we have to use them this year.
> 
> We were going to stay at a villa in Davenport that is a 4br/3ba with private pool for $678 including tax and $160 for heating the pool and spa. We've stayed there before and were pleased but it was a bit of a drive. Originally we were told it included a stroller, high chair and crib but now we are being told that is an additional $175/week.
> 
> Questions: I'm confused about the time shares but is it possible to find a 2br, or preferably 3br, at BC during that time for less money? Or at least about the same? Are there any available items to use for babies? High chairs? Cribs? Does anyone know how close the hospitals are in case we needed one?
> 
> Thank you!! I really am an uber organized planner and it's driving me a bit nuts that we don't have a villa booked yet.



First, I'm so glad your daughter is doing well.  I volunteer for a children's charity in Maryland and thought this might be a resource.  Give Kids the World  in Orlando has a great staff that I'm sure would advise you about hospitals.  As far as BC, try Ken's website for rates.  http://vacationupgrades.com


----------



## mrzrich

snappy said:


> Anyone know if they offer massages at Bonnet Creek?



Don't think so, but the Hilton and Waldorf  right in the Bonnet Creek Complex both have a spa.


----------



## webprinter

dimimi said:


> Can you tell me the benefits of Building 4 over Building 5.  We wanted a resort view that was fun and busy.  We aren't that concerned about fireworks (I have 2 boys, older) but we do like to people watch and be conveniently located to the action of the resort.
> 
> Is it easy to walk to the main area from building 4 or 5?  I believe right now we have been requested for unit 5. Thanks



To me there is a larger difference if you have a fireworks view.  In building 5, the parking garage is in front of the balconies.  Even in a higher floor, it is distracting.  I personally like the fact that building 4 is more straight and not as angled.  Plus, it is close to the main building.  It seems more in the middle of things to me.  It is probably just because I am more used to it.  The unit we had in building 5 was set up different.  

I tried to post a link but it didn't work and I don't have a scanner.  If you go to www.fairfieldresorts.com, click on explore our resorts on the right hand side, it will bring up all the resorts.  Click on Florida, then click on Bonnet Creek.  When on the Bonnet Creek page, click on the left hand side where it says resort map.  I tried it without logging in and it worked, so it should work for you.  Bldg 4 is Torre del cielo, Bldg 5 is Torre de la Luna.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thank you for the information. I've contacted them with a couple questions. I appreciate it. I know if our daughter has to have another surgery then it would likely be before she is three and her chances of survival wouldn't be great so this could realistically be our only chance at a vacation with her and I want to make it a reality even if we don't qualify for MAW or others since she isn't three. It's difficult to face the unknown but this past year has made me realize we need to cherish each day even more. 

I'm sorry about some of my questions earlier. I thought I had read all of this thread but apparently not as many of my earlier questions have been answered this morning as I've spent a couple hours reading the first HALF of this thread.  Taking lots of notes. I still need to see how many points and how much it would be for a 4br suite. I guess those book out usually at the 13 mo mark so the most likely way to get one is to be an owner. Since we have 7 children, I think the extra room would be nice. 

Does anyone know what board I should post meal ideas on? We will be staying with our inlaws the 4 days before our trip and I'm hoping to make up some meals and freeze ahead of time so we can save some money that way. Hoping DH and I might go out one night and have someone watch the children. We haven't been out alone in over a year.

Also, is anything allowed on the doors like they have on the cruises. The name is slipping my mind. Something mail. Just wondering what magic I can add for the family to make this super special. Thanks!!


----------



## mrzrich

QuiverofArrows said:


> Thank you for the information. I've contacted them with a couple questions. I appreciate it. I know if our daughter has to have another surgery then it would likely be before she is three and her chances of survival wouldn't be great so this could realistically be our only chance at a vacation with her and I want to make it a reality even if we don't qualify for MAW or others since she isn't three. It's difficult to face the unknown but this past year has made me realize we need to cherish each day even more.
> 
> I'm sorry about some of my questions earlier. I thought I had read all of this thread but apparently not as many of my earlier questions have been answered this morning as I've spent a couple hours reading the first HALF of this thread.  Taking lots of notes. I still need to see how many points and how much it would be for a 4br suite. I guess those book out usually at the 13 mo mark so the most likely way to get one is to be an owner. Since we have 7 children, I think the extra room would be nice.
> 
> Does anyone know what board I should post meal ideas on? We will be staying with our inlaws the 4 days before our trip and I'm hoping to make up some meals and freeze ahead of time so we can save some money that way. Hoping DH and I might go out one night and have someone watch the children. We haven't been out alone in over a year.
> 
> Also, is anything allowed on the doors like they have on the cruises. The name is slipping my mind. Something mail. Just wondering what magic I can add for the family to make this super special. Thanks!!



www.vacationupgrades.com

Just contact Ken.  He will let you know one way or another if he can

1. Get you the room you want

2.  How much it will cost.

I think those are the 2 most important questions.  The other stuff will fall into place after that.

Pretty sure you can get a crib or pack and play, and pretty positive the resort does NOT provide strollers.  As for the High chair, I honestly don't know.  But if they don't have them, I know of a company that does.
http://www.abbf.com/pricelist.html

I pray that you can make beautiful memories with your special child.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thank you. I spoke with Ken last night and he doesn't have an 4br for that time period as he said they usually book very early on. I have an email in to ask if it's possible to get a 1br connecting to a 2br as well so we can look at all the options. 

I need to cross off the accomodations so I can start making some outfits and hairbows!!


----------



## LunaLovegood

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I posted a question on the budget board but hopefully y'all can help here. We have a large family and will be in Orlando from 11/28 - 12/4. Our baby had open heart surgery and had complications. Thankfully she seems to be doing well now but there is a good chance of needing more surgeries that are more complicated than the first. We need to be fairly close to a hospital but I imagine that won't be a problem in Orlando. (If anyone knows which hospital is good for pediatric cardiology then that would be great.) We will only be at Disney for 1 day and the VMCP. We just had too many medical bills to be there longer but have tickets for GAD so we have to use them this year.
> 
> We were going to stay at a villa in Davenport that is a 4br/3ba with private pool for $678 including tax and $160 for heating the pool and spa. We've stayed there before and were pleased but it was a bit of a drive. Originally we were told it included a stroller, high chair and crib but now we are being told that is an additional $175/week.
> 
> Questions: I'm confused about the time shares but is it possible to find a 2br, or preferably 3br, at BC during that time for less money? Or at least about the same? Are there any available items to use for babies? High chairs? Cribs? Does anyone know how close the hospitals are in case we needed one?
> 
> Thank you!! I really am an uber organized planner and it's driving me a bit nuts that we don't have a villa booked yet.



I think you really need to rethink the whole thing if you have a baby who has had recent open heart surgery and may have to have another one.  You cannot expose the baby to illness.  As healthy adults who use hand sanitizer CONSTANTLY while in the World, my husband and I have come home sick many times.  Disney is full of germs and bacteria that could harm your little one.  Very bad idea.  There's other vacation destinations.


----------



## dimimi

webprinter said:


> To me there is a larger difference if you have a fireworks view.  In building 5, the parking garage is in front of the balconies.  Even in a higher floor, it is distracting.  I personally like the fact that building 4 is more straight and not as angled.  Plus, it is close to the main building.  It seems more in the middle of things to me.  It is probably just because I am more used to it.  The unit we had in building 5 was set up different.
> 
> I tried to post a link but it didn't work and I don't have a scanner.  If you go to www.fairfieldresorts.com, click on explore our resorts on the right hand side, it will bring up all the resorts.  Click on Florida, then click on Bonnet Creek.  When on the Bonnet Creek page, click on the left hand side where it says resort map.  I tried it without logging in and it worked, so it should work for you.  Bldg 4 is Torre del cielo, Bldg 5 is Torre de la Luna.



Thanks!  I was trying to find a map with the completed buildings, but that map is very helpful.  All of the maps I have seen say "future" but it still let 
me see how it is set up.  We like to look at the resort/pools/lake.  We don't care that much about the fireworks.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Geneva will be almost 1 1/2 by the time we go there and all of her doctors have given the go ahead. She had her surgery at 1 day old. Thank you for the concern. We will already be in the Orlando area to see family for Thanksgiving and have the GAD tickets so thought it would be a good time to take a vacation and save the gas. Of course we'll look at flu season and see what is going on at that time with everyone's health to see if we will even be traveling. You've given me something to think about though. Hmmm?


----------



## webprinter

QuiverofArrows said:


> I'm sorry about some of my questions earlier. I thought I had read all of this thread but apparently not as many of my earlier questions have been answered this morning as I've spent a couple hours reading the first HALF of this thread.  Taking lots of notes. I still need to see how many points and how much it would be for a 4br suite. I guess those book out usually at the 13 mo mark so the most likely way to get one is to be an owner. Since we have 7 children, I think the extra room would be nice.
> 
> 
> Currently they have a 1Bdrm for 84,000 points, a 1 Bdrm Pres. for 112,000 pts, a 2Bd for 112,000 points, a 2Bd Pres. for 175,000 points, a 3 Bdrm for 175,000 points and a 3 Bd Pres for 219,000 points.  The only units they do not have are 4 bdrms.  My guess is that you would probably be looking at 4.5-6 cents per pt if you can find an owner who wants to rent their points.  The 3 Bdrm will sleep 10.  They have a King bed, Queen bed, 2 Double beds and a Queen sofa sleeper.  The three bedroom units have 2 bathrooms.  We had one last Dec.


----------



## grandmadebby

webprinter said:


> QuiverofArrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about some of my questions earlier. I thought I had read all of this thread but apparently not as many of my earlier questions have been answered this morning as I've spent a couple hours reading the first HALF of this thread.  Taking lots of notes. I still need to see how many points and how much it would be for a 4br suite. I guess those book out usually at the 13 mo mark so the most likely way to get one is to be an owner. Since we have 7 children, I think the extra room would be nice.
> 
> 
> Currently they have a 1Bdrm for 84,000 points, a 1 Bdrm Pres. for 112,000 pts, a 2Bd for 112,000 points, a 2Bd Pres. for 175,000 points, a 3 Bdrm for 175,000 points and a 3 Bd Pres for 219,000 points.  The only units they do not have are 4 bdrms.  My guess is that you would probably be looking at 4.5-6 cents per pt if you can find an owner who wants to rent their points.  The 3 Bdrm will sleep 10.  They have a King bed, Queen bed, 2 Double beds and a Queen sofa sleeper.  The three bedroom units have 2 bathrooms.  We had one last Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking in my Wyndham book at Bonnet Creek for the points.  Value season for 1 week a 4 bedroom presidential is 231,000 , High seaso 347,000 and Prime season it is 424,000.  However the 4 bedroom does not have a sleeper sofa, they are leather but do not pull out.  They do have 2510 sq. ft where the 3 bedroom deluxe is 1503 sq. ft.  It does not give sq. ft. for a 3 bedroom presidential.  3 bedrooms are really quite comfortable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Robynesha

I was already excited about our family trip to DW and knew to expect a great experience from Wyndham Resorts considering my DM and DD are Wyndham vacation owners and we've had great stays over the past 7 years with them, but this is our first time at BC and previously stayed at Star Island on our last trip...this thread is awesome and has me uber excited about our 7-day trip starting Monday!!!! Prior to reading this thread, I was oblivious to all the best viewpoint rooms...do you think it would be too late to request a specific building and floor considering we are scheduled to arrive on the 28th? Also does anyone know of any airport shuttle they may provide at BC?


----------



## wed100105

What buildings have been updated? I know there are new buildings, but really have liked the location and view from building 2 in the past. However, I also really like new units. Tough decision!   I saw a post earlier that a one bedroom had granite countertops and it wasn't a presidential. 

Also, what buildings have rooms that do not park in the parking deck?


----------



## wed100105

Robynesha said:


> I was already excited about our family trip to DW and knew to expect a great experience from Wyndham Resorts considering my DM and DD are Wyndham vacation owners and we've had great stays over the past 7 years with them, but this is our first time at BC and previously stayed at Star Island on our last trip...this thread is awesome and has me uber excited about our 7-day trip starting Monday!!!! Prior to reading this thread, I was oblivious to all the best viewpoint rooms...do you think it would be too late to request a specific building and floor considering we are scheduled to arrive on the 28th? Also does anyone know of any airport shuttle they may provide at BC?



I don't believe they offer a shuttle, but you can find companies that do. 

It's not too late to call. I always try to call in their off times when they will be less likely to have a wait at the desk. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## steelebug

Well, we are a family of 6.  We have stayed at Orange Lake, Floridays, Lake Buena Vista Resort and Spa and just returned from a week at Bonnet Creek.  Have to say we loved it!!!  The only small complaint we had was the master bed was somewhat uncomfortable and my husband ended up sleeping on the couch by Wednesday.  We were in a two bedroom in Tower 1 room 320 which was lake view.  It was such a convenient location close to both the lazy river pool and the slide pool.  The free miniture golf was great and the kids enjoyed the playground which they could go to and I could sit on the balcony and watch them.  The ice cream sundaes each day for 2.00 were a bargin and the free face painting was incredible. Same face painting you pay 15 or 20 dollars for at the parks.  The pack n play was delivered promptly and the delivery of baby items from www.ababysbestfriend.com were easy to access.  We ordered pizza twice from La Cocina by the slide pool which was reasonable and good.  The staff was great.  We didn't do the major parks on this trip but the location was great.  10 minutes to Sea World and just a few to Blizzard Beach.  I felt the magic everyday driving in under the Walt Disney World sign.  I cannot wait to book our next trip in a couple of months.


----------



## mamafrei

Hello everyone!!  Thanks so much for this thread, it's been very helpful.  My husband and I are BC owners but have not yet stayed there.  We are taking our 3 young children and my sister and her family will be arriving on the same day and staying with us for a week.....so we'll have a total of 9 people.  We will be staying on longer when my sister's family departs.  We have our reservations made for the end of August and simply can't wait!!!  We will be in tower #5 and I booked a 3 bedroom and hope to get a 4 bedroom upgrade when I call 2 weeks prior to arrival.  We're crossing our fingers and toes   We'd also love to have that room with a view of the fireworks at night, but do realize that we can't have everything 

I do have a couple of questions that maybe someone can answer.

1.  I've read some reviews on another site where people mentioned the air conditioning turns off during the night because there is no movement in the room.  Apparently the air works by sensors???  Has anyone had this problem?  I'm sure this sounds silly, but I thought that maybe I should bring a small fan and position it near a sensor to "fool" it into thinking someone is walking around.  I can't imagine all of us sleeping in stiffling hot bedrooms

2.  How far away are the grills from Tower #5?  We'd like to do some grilling for a couple of dinners.  However, I'm afraid that by the time I schlep the food back to our tower from the grill, it will be cold.

3.  My cousin from FL will be visiting us for a day at the resort.  What info will he need when arriving at the gate to get in?  Our last name and tower name that we are staying in?  Should we tell the front desk that we will be having someone visit for the day?

Thanks so much in advance for all your help!!!


----------



## wed100105

mamafrei said:


> Hello everyone!!  Thanks so much for this thread, it's been very helpful.  My husband and I are BC owners but have not yet stayed there.  We are taking our 3 young children and my sister and her family will be arriving on the same day and staying with us for a week.....so we'll have a total of 9 people.  We will be staying on longer when my sister's family departs.  We have our reservations made for the end of August and simply can't wait!!!  We will be in tower #5 and I booked a 3 bedroom and hope to get a 4 bedroom upgrade when I call 2 weeks prior to arrival.  We're crossing our fingers and toes   We'd also love to have that room with a view of the fireworks at night, but do realize that we can't have everything
> 
> Hi Kristina,
> 
> I'm a little confused about your hopes for an upgrade. Since you said you are owners, did you book through Wyndham? If so, upgrades are available to VIPS (at different dates) and you should look into that. If not, I'm not familiar with them giving unit size upgrades. You can call and request a particular view and the staff at Bonnet Creek does there best to please if possible, but it's not for a unit upgrade.
> 
> If you are an owner with Wyndham, log on to the Wyndham site and it will show you what is available. Hope that helps!
> 
> Nicole


----------



## mamafrei

Yes, we are VIP and I spoke with Bonnet Creek and also reservations when I booked our dates.  It's not something I even asked for when booking they told me that's what I should do when I call prior to our arrival.  I then went digging around in my owners books and it says the same thing for VIP's.  I'm sure we'll be happy no matter which room we are in so that's not really my priority at this point.  However, I am curious about reading some answers to my questions #1, 2 & 3.  

Thanks though


----------



## steelebug

To answer your question about someone visiting.  My mom came to visit us while we were there last week.  We just gave her name when we checked in and were given a parking permit for her and then when she got there she just went to the check in and they gave her a key and our room number and she came on up.  Worked great.  I know there were grills by the pool with the slide and La Cocina but not sure what buildings that was close to.  Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## kleldridge

Checked in Saturday (early check in was allowed) to our 2 bedroom.  There was an offer to attend an informative breakfast.  The gift was a $100 American Express or discounted tickets.  We declined.

We are in room 284 in tower 5.  The view is of the parking garage and it does get in the way of viewing the fireworks.  We can see the smoke but not the fireworks.  You would need to be above floor 5 or 6 to see them, I think.

Building 5 walks out to the zero entry to the lazy river.  There are 2 small hot tubs and a pool.  There is also a pool bar all in this area.

The kitchen does not have granite but the room is awesome!  We have 3 flat screen TVs which is supposedly unique to tower 5.  They are kind of small but nice.  

Looking forward to a great week!


----------



## britt54311

Which buildings have a spa by them?


----------



## wed100105

mamafrei said:


> Yes, we are VIP and I spoke with Bonnet Creek and also reservations when I booked our dates.  It's not something I even asked for when booking they told me that's what I should do when I call prior to our arrival.  I then went digging around in my owners books and it says the same thing for VIP's.  I'm sure we'll be happy no matter which room we are in so that's not really my priority at this point.  However, I am curious about reading some answers to my questions #1, 2 & 3.
> 
> Thanks though



Log on to Wydnhamvacationresorts.com, and sign in with your user name and password. Click on my confirmations. To the very right will be a section that says "In the Upgrade Window" or "Not Available for Upgrade" or something very similar to that. Anyway, if you are in your upgrade time frame, click on that link and it will tell you if there is anything available for your upgrade. 

I have never heard of people getting unit sized upgrades by calling the resort directly or at check-in. I'm afraid you've gotten some misguided information.

I highly recommend wyndhamowners.org as a site to help you with upgrades/managing your ownership. It's a wonderful site for owners. 

I have learned so much through that board and others like it. I really love to see other owners using the benefits that you paid for when you purchased!


----------



## Upatnoon

1. The air conditioning worked fine in our room, all night. Nice and cool. No problems. One one of our stays, the air wasn't working correctly in our room and they came in 10 minutes and fixed it.

2. It will take you perhaps 5 minutes to get to the grills.

3. Ask the front desk when you check in.


----------



## mamafrei

Thank you so much Steelebug, Wed100105 & Upatnoon.  I greatly appreciate all of your time and input


----------



## Sbux77

We're staying at BC at the end of August and I can't wait.  Can someone please tell me what building this photo is taken FROM?

rickroot. com / images / bonnet_2. jpg

I don't have 10 posts yet, so you'll have to delete the spaces.

We are going with another family and this is what they want their view to be.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Which buildings have a spa by them?


If I recall correctly, each pool area has a hot tub, so you should be fine in any building (all of them are close to *some* pool area.)


----------



## pooh29

I need help I'm staying at BC at the end of Oct for the first time.  I'm taking my parents with us for a good relaxing vacation to WDW.  Our last trip was kinda disaster and I want to make this one special for them.  Can someone tell me which building is best for access to the bar and firework view?  And also which pools have the lazy rivers?  The maps aren't that great for this.  Thanks.  :


----------



## webprinter

pooh29 said:


> I need help I'm staying at BC at the end of Oct for the first time.  I'm taking my parents with us for a good relaxing vacation to WDW.  Our last trip was kinda disaster and I want to make this one special for them.  Can someone tell me which building is best for access to the bar and firework view?  And also which pools have the lazy rivers?  The maps aren't that great for this.  Thanks.  :




I think they just put in a new bar between buildings 4 and 5, so my vote goes to building 4.  There is a lazy river near it and in my opinion, it has the best fireworks view.  Building 5 is okay if you get up high enough and if you're in the side of the building that angles toward the fireworks.  To be safe, I would request building 4.


----------



## garmich

Sbux77 said:


> We're staying at BC at the end of August and I can't wait.  Can someone please tell me what building this photo is taken FROM?
> 
> rickroot. com / images / bonnet_2. jpg
> 
> I don't have 10 posts yet, so you'll have to delete the spaces.
> 
> We are going with another family and this is what they want their view to be.



That is building #1, looking southward.  I have a similar picture which I took from the "Village Center" (check-in bldg.).  To get a similar view (but a little further), you'd have to have a "lake view" unit in bldg. #4.  You could also get a "lake view" unit in the "village center", too.


----------



## Sbux77

garmich said:


> That is building #1, looking southward.  I have a similar picture which I took from the "Village Center" (check-in bldg.).  To get a similar view (but a little further), you'd have to have a "lake view" unit in bldg. #4.  You could also get a "lake view" unit in the "village center", too.



Thank you so much!  I'll let him know.


----------



## britt54311

Where does the shuttle pick you up at?  Which building would be the shortest distance to the shuttle?  Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

britt54311 said:


> Where does the shuttle pick you up at?  Which building would be the shortest distance to the shuttle?  Thanks


The shuttle leaves from the building you check in at, which also has the game room, snack bar, etc.

The closest to it are buildings 1 and 4. Building 4 is my favorite because it is close to a pool with hot tubs, the bar, and the lazy river with the fort.

It's really not a far walk from any of the buildings, especially considering how much walking you will do around the theme parks.


----------



## JPOJPO

Staying at BC for first time in July.  Very excited.  We plan on being in a park first thing in the morning, with afternoon break at BC, then back at park until closing.  What would you suggest for the best view while I'm enjoying my morning coffee?  I'd like a lake view without having to look at any construction or parking garages   Also don't want the sun directly in my eyes...do I ask for too much?  I'd appreciate any suggestions.  Thank you.


----------



## VickiVM

Wow!  Started off w/Free Dining @ POR with my family of 5 (includes 3 teens - 16, 14 and 12) Aug 15-20.  Doable, yes...relaxing - not hardly. Then started looking @ DVC rentals because the trade off of free food for. more room and happier family sounded nice.  Besides, who can actually eat all that food in the heat of August??  

Called Ken Price this evening because of the AWESOME deal he had on his home page.  Cannot pass up $110/night for a 2 bedroom!!  The difference we are saving will go a long way towards our food budget, but the space, I think, will make the difference in this being a RELAXING Disney vacation.  

Thanks, Allyson, for starting this thread and for everyone that has posted such glowing reviews of BC.  I'm sure I will have a few questions before we leave in 6 weeks, but for now I feel very secure knowing that our accomodations will be top notch


----------



## TamaraQT

I thought I would come here and ask the BC experts!!!  Do you think its a good deal for BC 1bed/1ba unit for the week 9/4 - 9/11 (Labor Day Holiday week) for $750?  Good deal or not?


----------



## grandmadebby

We received our confirmation letter for July 2011 in the mail today for a 3 bedroom unit.  Now I am very anxious for Sept so I can book the other 3 - 1 bedroom units.  

Does anyone know if there is a good chance of getting an owner free upgrade to a 4 bedroom, or do you think the 4 bedrooms are usually full.  Don't need the 4 bedroom except they are just so nice and roomy.


----------



## wed100105

grandmadebby said:


> We received our confirmation letter for July 2011 in the mail today for a 3 bedroom unit.  Now I am very anxious for Sept so I can book the other 3 - 1 bedroom units.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a good chance of getting an owner free upgrade to a 4 bedroom, or do you think the 4 bedrooms are usually full.  Don't need the 4 bedroom except they are just so nice and roomy.



Hi, 

Are you VIP? If not, then you won't be eligible for an upgrade. 

I'm sorry to say that it is highly unlikely that you'd get an upgrade to a four bedroom presidential for the summer season. It's not impossible with booking one, canceling, and re-booking it with the discount/upgrade, but that would take a huge amount of points, skill, and most of all-luck!  

You may have luck with the 3 one-bedrooms. I've seen quite a lot of availability this summer with two bedroom units and was able to get upgrades/discounts. 

Let me know if you need help. I can pm you and walk you through it. 
~Nicole


----------



## wed100105

JPOJPO said:


> Staying at BC for first time in July.  Very excited.  We plan on being in a park first thing in the morning, with afternoon break at BC, then back at park until closing.  What would you suggest for the best view while I'm enjoying my morning coffee?  I'd like a lake view without having to look at any construction or parking garages   Also don't want the sun directly in my eyes...do I ask for too much?  I'd appreciate any suggestions.  Thank you.



I would suggest calling the resort directly and telling them exactly what you posted here. Every time I have called, they have been very nice and accommodating! 

We'll be there in July, too. Maybe our paths will cross!


----------



## f19810

I am thinking of staying here next year but need some info on the shuttle.  How often does it run and is it a dedicated Wyndham Bonnet Creek shuttle?  Does it go directly to the park (ie. doen't stop in Epcot before going to MK)?
I am not planning to rent a car, will that be a mistake?
Thanks


----------



## grandmadebby

wed100105 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you VIP? If not, then you won't be eligible for an upgrade.
> 
> I'm sorry to say that it is highly unlikely that you'd get an upgrade to a four bedroom presidential for the summer season. It's not impossible with booking one, canceling, and re-booking it with the discount/upgrade, but that would take a huge amount of points, skill, and most of all-luck!
> 
> You may have luck with the 3 one-bedrooms. I've seen quite a lot of availability this summer with two bedroom units and was able to get upgrades/discounts.
> 
> Let me know if you need help. I can pm you and walk you through it.
> ~Nicole



We are VIP I just wasn't sure if others thought it would be available.  I wouldn't risk the canceling and rebooking, could loose that 3 bedroom in a split second.  We own 389,000 at Bonnet Creek and 319,000 at Branson Mountain Vista.  Use to own at Branson at the Meadows but traded it for Bonnet Creek.  Anyway between points and some RCI 3 bedroom red weeks we deposited I think we will be able to get the 3 - 1 bedroom units.  We have been staying on Disney the last few trips but the family likes Bonnet Creek better, more room to spread out.  Thanks for your suggestions, this is a great site, got me excited about Bonnet Creek again.


----------



## TamaraQT

TamaraQT said:


> I thought I would come here and ask the BC experts!!!  Do you think its a good deal for BC 1bed/1ba unit for the week 9/4 - 9/11 (Labor Day Holiday week) for $750?  Good deal or not?




Thanks to those of you who replied to me by PM that $750 is not a good price.  I did not send a deposit and I appreciate all the DISers out there that responded.  It was an offer I saw on another site and I knew I could rely on the DIS Boards to set me straight.  Thanks again.


----------



## pooh29

Thanks for the answer,  Any other pointers about this resort that could help me out.


----------



## wed100105

grandmadebby said:


> We are VIP I just wasn't sure if others thought it would be available.  I wouldn't risk the canceling and rebooking, could loose that 3 bedroom in a split second.  We own 389,000 at Bonnet Creek and 319,000 at Branson Mountain Vista.  Use to own at Branson at the Meadows but traded it for Bonnet Creek.  Anyway between points and some RCI 3 bedroom red weeks we deposited I think we will be able to get the 3 - 1 bedroom units.  We have been staying on Disney the last few trips but the family likes Bonnet Creek better, more room to spread out.  Thanks for your suggestions, this is a great site, got me excited about Bonnet Creek again.



Did you deposit 3 red three-bedroom units into RCI or 3 red one-bedroom units into RCI? (Just curious as I'm trying to pull Bonnet Creek for next March.) There's a good discussion about this over on the Tug board if you are interested.


----------



## Alexander

We just booked a 2 bedroom for August 28-September 4 for $600!
I am so excited!  Thank you to all of the people who contribute to this thread!


----------



## ntsammy5

Booked a 1BR for December for $349!   Only 2 of us.


----------



## grandmadebby

wed100105 said:


> Did you deposit 3 red three-bedroom units into RCI or 3 red one-bedroom units into RCI? (Just curious as I'm trying to pull Bonnet Creek for next March.) There's a good discussion about this over on the Tug board if you are interested.



Deposited 1 3-bedroom red week, and 2 1-bedroom red week.  But as everyone knows just because it is suppose to be a 3-bedroom when using RCI it may not be.  It has something to do with priority order that rooms are pulled in.  Not sure where the tug board is, can you send me a link.  You could maybe PM it to me, I just recently figured out how to do that.  If I don't hear from RCI by Sept I will book the 3 1-bedroom using points at 10 months out.


----------



## VickiVM

Has anyone used the gas grills?  Where are they located?


----------



## wed100105

grandmadebby said:


> Deposited 1 3-bedroom red week, and 2 1-bedroom red week.  But as everyone knows just because it is suppose to be a 3-bedroom when using RCI it may not be.  It has something to do with priority order that rooms are pulled in.  Not sure where the tug board is, can you send me a link.  You could maybe PM it to me, I just recently figured out how to do that.  If I don't hear from RCI by Sept I will book the 3 1-bedroom using points at 10 months out.



Here's the Tug board: http://www.tugbbs.com

I also highly recommend wyndhamowners.org. 

See you over there!


----------



## Mommy3boys

I am staying at BC this OCt with hubby and 4 boys. We have stayed onsite 3 times before (YC, WL, Poly). Am looking forward to the extra space with BC but in the pictures it looks a little generic. Definitely missing the Disney theming. Does anyone know how to go about ordering balloon bouquets or other "Disney" type decorations and if they can be in the room at check in?


----------



## #1hoosierfan

We are strongly thinking about Bonnet Creek for our next WDW vacation, but I have a couple of questions.

What are the shuttles like to the parks?  How often do they run?  Are they on a specific schedule and do typically run on time?  We will have a rental car, but it would be nice to save the $14 parking fee some days.  

Also, how quickly to 2 bedrooms book up?  I looked at Ken's website and the prices are much better if book less than 60 days out, however, I would not want to lose out on staying here for a better deal.

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## scubamouse

#1hoosierfan said:


> Also, how quickly to 2 bedrooms book up?  I looked at Ken's website and the prices are much better if book less than 60 days out, however, I would not want to lose out on staying here for a better deal.
> 
> Thanks!
> Michelle



I first contacted Ken back in April for a late August booking.  He knew it was a medium busy time and suggested checking in about 1x/month to see how it's looking for availability.  He'll book early if he thinks he has to but if he doesn't, he's all about saving you money.  I talked to him earlier this week to finalize plans for our booking.  I'm just waiting to get a confirm that we're done but I know there was availability.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

scubamouse said:


> I first contacted Ken back in April for a late August booking.  He knew it was a medium busy time and suggested checking in about 1x/month to see how it's looking for availability.  He'll book early if he thinks he has to but if he doesn't, he's all about saving you money.  I talked to him earlier this week to finalize plans for our booking.  I'm just waiting to get a confirm that we're done but I know there was availability.



THat is GREAT to know!  Thanks!


----------



## wed100105

Mommy3boys said:


> I am staying at BC this OCt with hubby and 4 boys. We have stayed onsite 3 times before (YC, WL, Poly). Am looking forward to the extra space with BC but in the pictures it looks a little generic. Definitely missing the Disney theming. Does anyone know how to go about ordering balloon bouquets or other "Disney" type decorations and if they can be in the room at check in?



The activities desk at Bonnet Creek does balloon arrangements. I seriously thinking about ordering one, but I haven't found anyone else who has and they don't have pictures available so I'm a little nerous. 

I wrote this down earlier this week and can't find my paper. This is from memory so I may be off a little.

$7 - 7 latex balloon bouquet with a card
$15 mylar balloon with 7 latex balloons and a card
$22 mylar balloon with 7 latex balloons, a card, and a teddy bear

If I decide to do it, I'll take a picture and let you know.


----------



## garmich

VickiVM said:


> Has anyone used the gas grills?  Where are they located?



There are gas grills located near La Cocina Bar & Pizzaria next to the pool between buildings #2 (Torre del Vientro) & #3 (Torre del Mar).


----------



## garmich

#1hoosierfan said:


> Also, how quickly to 2 bedrooms book up?  I looked at Ken's website and the prices are much better if book less than 60 days out, however, I would not want to lose out on staying here for a better deal.
> 
> Thanks!
> Michelle



The majority of the units at BC are 2-bedrooms.  The 1-bedroom, 3-bedroom and 4-bedroom units are harder to get because there are fewer.  The 2-bedrooms are almost always available before 60-days out.  But, if you are going during a prime season, you should book early to ensure that you have a reservation.


----------



## VickiVM

garmich said:


> There are gas grills located near La Cocina Bar & Pizzaria next to the pool between buildings #2 (Torre del Vientro) & #3 (Torre del Mar).



Thanks  Just realized we'll be @ BC approx. the same time (if I read your signature correctly).


----------



## #1hoosierfan

garmich said:


> The majority of the units at BC are 2-bedrooms.  The 1-bedroom, 3-bedroom and 4-bedroom units are harder to get because there are fewer.  The 2-bedrooms are almost always available before 60-days out.  But, if you are going during a prime season, you should book early to ensure that you have a reservation.



We will be going the first week of June 2011.  Not sure if that is "prime" season or not.  

I know I am thinking about this ***way*** early.... just trying to work out a tentative budget, so I can convince dh that we simply HAVE to return next year.


----------



## kleldridge

#1hoosierfan said:


> We are strongly thinking about Bonnet Creek for our next WDW vacation, but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> What are the shuttles like to the parks?  How often do they run?  Are they on a specific schedule and do typically run on time?  We will have a rental car, but it would be nice to save the $14 parking fee some days.
> 
> Also, how quickly to 2 bedrooms book up?  I looked at Ken's website and the prices are much better if book less than 60 days out, however, I would not want to lose out on staying here for a better deal.
> 
> Thanks!
> Michelle



We are leaving tomorrow.  Although we didn't use the buses, I have the schedule in front of me.  

Departures from Tower 6 and the Clubhouse occur about every 20 minutes from 8:00 a.m. until 12:30 then much less often later in the afternoon and evening.  There is one bus to MK and Epcot and another to HS and AK.  There is a separate schedule and bus for Downtown Disney with departures starting at 3:30 p.m.

Return times started at 12:15 for MK, 3:15 for Epcot, 4:00 for AK, and 4:15 for HS.

There is a phone number listed on the schedule for questions.  407.390.0000 (press 2)


----------



## Mommy3boys

#1hoosierfan said:


> Also, how quickly to 2 bedrooms book up?  I looked at Ken's website and the prices are much better if book less than 60 days out, however, I would not want to lose out on staying here for a better deal.
> 
> Thanks!
> Michelle




I booked through Ken a couple of months ago for October. He told me that at the 60 day mark if there was still availability he would rebook a reservation for us and cancel the existing one so that we could get the cheaper rate. That way I have everything in order but still have a chance to get a better deal!


----------



## Mommy3boys

wed100105 said:


> The activities desk at Bonnet Creek does balloon arrangements. I seriously thinking about ordering one, but I haven't found anyone else who has and they don't have pictures available so I'm a little nerous.
> 
> I wrote this down earlier this week and can't find my paper. This is from memory so I may be off a little.
> 
> $7 - 7 latex balloon bouquet with a card
> $15 mylar balloon with 7 latex balloons and a card
> $22 mylar balloon with 7 latex balloons, a card, and a teddy bear
> 
> If I decide to do it, I'll take a picture and let you know.



Thanks for the info - I wish they had something that was all Mylar (Latex is a choking hazard) but those are good prices. Looking forward to a pic if you get one!


----------



## Pedler

Can you order Pizza from the on site pizza place over the phone or do you need to do it in person?  I think we may consider that for a lunch or two and would like to order when leaving the theme park to have it ready when we get back.


----------



## kadillon

So I've been enticed by reading this thread!  Can someone help me.  I've bid on a 4BR/4BA presidental for 6 nights in August...the owner can countered with $1025 for the week.  Is that good for the presidential?


----------



## kadillon

Alexander said:


> We just booked a 2 bedroom for August 28-September 4 for $600!
> I am so excited!  Thank you to all of the people who contribute to this thread!



Can you tell me who you booked through?  I'm hoping to get those dates too, but in a bigger place.


----------



## grandmadebby

kadillon said:


> So I've been enticed by reading this thread!  Can someone help me.  I've bid on a 4BR/4BA presidental for 6 nights in August...the owner can countered with $1025 for the week.  Is that good for the presidential?



IMO, that would be an excellent price.  4 bedrooms are very nice and extremely hard to come by.  That is only $175.00 a night for up to 12 people, great deal.


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

Vettechick99 -

Just wanted to thank you for this thread.  We are in the process of booking with Ken Price and really looking forward to staying at Bonnet Creek.  If you hadn't started this thread I never would have heard of the place!


----------



## garmich

#1hoosierfan said:


> We will be going the first week of June 2011.  Not sure if that is "prime" season or not.
> 
> I know I am thinking about this ***way*** early.... just trying to work out a tentative budget, so I can convince dh that we simply HAVE to return next year.



At BC, there are three seasons: Value, High, and Prime.

According to the Member's Directory, the first week of June 2011 straddles the high and prime seasons, depending on your check-in day.  If you check-in on Friday, June 3 and check-out on Friday, June 10, it would fall within week #22 which is in the "high" season.  But, if you check-in on Saturday, June 4 or on Sunday June 5, 2011, then it would be week #23, which is in "prime" season.  The weekly rate for a 2-BR deluxe in "prime" season (224k pts.) would be higher than in "high" season (189k pts.).


----------



## TotoToo

grandmadebby said:


> IMO, that would be an excellent price.  4 bedrooms are very nice and extremely hard to come by.  That is only $175.00 a night for up to 12 people, great deal.



Not all Presidential are 4 bedrooms. There are 2's (and maybe 3's - not sure on that).  Even if it's a 2 bedroom for the Presidential unit that is a good price.


----------



## Brian Noble

With the new tower, there are now Presidential units at all sizes: 1, 2, 3, and 4 BR.  They don't appear to all be held in Presidential Reserve, either:

Check-In	Nights	Unit Type	Details  	Points	Discount
Points	
FEBRUARY
02/26/2011	7	1 Bedroom Presidential	 	 224,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	2 Bedroom Presidential	 	 308,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	3 Bedroom Presidential	  	 385,000	N/A	
02/26/2011	7	4 Bedroom Presidential	 	 424,000	N/A


----------



## vettechick99

kadillon said:


> So I've been enticed by reading this thread!  Can someone help me.  I've bid on a 4BR/4BA presidental for 6 nights in August...the owner can countered with $1025 for the week.  Is that good for the presidential?



Wow, a 4bed Presidential for that price would be awesome! I want to stay in one someday. 



donaldbuzz&minnie said:


> Vettechick99 -
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for this thread.  We are in the process of booking with Ken Price and really looking forward to staying at Bonnet Creek.  If you hadn't started this thread I never would have heard of the place!



You're welcome! And thanks to all the people who have contributed to this thread. They are a wealth of information!


----------



## Alexander

kadillon said:


> Can you tell me who you booked through?  I'm hoping to get those dates too, but in a bigger place.



Our 2 bedroom is a Presidential in building 6 for August 28 through September 4th for $600.  I went through Redweek.  I searched to see who had put up either the week I wanted or had flexible dates listed.  I contacted a few people and two people got back to me with great offers.  

We have booked two different time periods and with two different owners through Redweek and gotten great deals--the second week we've booked is December 24 to December 31 in a 2 bedroom for $1,000.


----------



## debbi801

How long does it usually take to hear back from Ken?  I sent an email June 27 and got an automated response the same day. But haven't heard anything else.  We're not going until mid June 2011, so I figure that we're not a hgh priority.   But, I am wondering if my email got lost or something.  

After reading this thread, we are so excited to stay there!


----------



## vettechick99

debbi801 said:


> How long does it usually take to hear back from Ken?  I sent an email June 27 and got an automated response the same day. But haven't heard anything else.  We're not going until mid June 2011, so I figure that we're not a hgh priority.   But, I am wondering if my email got lost or something.
> 
> After reading this thread, we are so excited to stay there!



Send him a reminder email. I'm sure he has you on the books to call, but it can't hurt. Sounds like he's been very busy with us contacting him!


----------



## BAST

Just booked a room with Ken - he was great to work with.

Just wondering - how is BC with early check in?  

We will arrive by about 11am and I would like to check in at that time if possible.

If early check in does not work, do they have a secure place to store luggage?


----------



## NaplesRI

Mommy3boys said:


> I am staying at BC this OCt with hubby and 4 boys. We have stayed onsite 3 times before (YC, WL, Poly). Am looking forward to the extra space with BC but in the pictures it looks a little generic. Definitely missing the Disney theming. Does anyone know how to go about ordering balloon bouquets or other "Disney" type decorations and if they can be in the room at check in?



I cant help you with the balloon question but can offer advice on the generic part.
We took our grandson on his first Disney trip in 2009 and stayed offsite at a condo. To help make it a real Disney experience, we brought lots of Disney "stuff" for around the room. EBAy and Dollar Tree were both great sources. Soaps, magic towels, and DIsney blankets (bought at Disney online) all added to the fun. I lived and breathed Disney for 6 months, always looking for the little things that we could leave around the condo to make it more Disney. Nightlights, puzzles, pencils, stickers, books, tshirts, trading pins, etc etc etc.
We were fortunate that we checked in prior to picking them up at the airport so that did makeit easier, but I am sure you could figure a way.
(we had originally thought about leaving a box at the desk addressed to our grandson from Mickey but decided against it)
Good luck~


----------



## Brian Noble

> Am looking forward to the extra space with BC but in the pictures it looks a little generic. Definitely missing the Disney theming.


Our onsite stays have been mostly at OKW, but the "Disney" theming it has is pretty subtle in comparison to the view of Spaceship Earth smack out our sliding glass doors at Bonnet Creek.  And, Stacy's Must Sees are on the BC resort TVs.

My experience is that my kids don't care nearly so much about all the Mickey shaped soaps and knick-knacks as their parents do.


----------



## garmich

Mommy3boys said:


> I am staying at BC this OCt with hubby and 4 boys. We have stayed onsite 3 times before (YC, WL, Poly). Am looking forward to the extra space with BC but in the pictures it looks a little generic. Definitely missing the Disney theming. Does anyone know how to go about ordering balloon bouquets or other "Disney" type decorations and if they can be in the room at check in?



This is what it says in the Bonnet Creek Activity Guide:

Balloon Bouquets
For all occasions delivered to your door. Payment can be made at the Activities Center (24-hour notice requested for delivery.) Delivery available
10 a.m. to 5 p.m. For more information, please call Ext. 3523. $10-$22


----------



## wed100105

BAST said:


> Just booked a room with Ken - he was great to work with.
> 
> Just wondering - how is BC with early check in?
> 
> We will arrive by about 11am and I would like to check in at that time if possible.
> 
> If early check in does not work, do they have a secure place to store luggage?



This is not just my experience at Bonnet Creek, but at all Wyndham resorts. They will check you in when your room is ready. If it is ready at 11, they will check you in. Otherwise, you wait until it is ready. FYI-VIP Gold and Platinum owners get early check-in *WHEN AVAILABLE* at *2 pm.* You may luck out and get early check-in, but it's not the norm.


----------



## Cdn Gal

My Godfather has VIP and has never been able to get early check in at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## kadillon

Don't know if anyone else is in this boat, but I thought I'd mention it.  We decided on BC and are booked there.  So I got around to buying the Disney tickets just today.  I am traveling with two adults and five kids (8,6,3,3, and 1).  So hear this, it was CHEAPER for me to book two connecting rooms at Pop Century with 5 day hoppers than it was to just buy the tickets outright.  It was under the 'kids ages 3-9 play free deal'.  So I've got my Bonnet Creek room, two rooms at POP, EMHs and free parking plus 200 arcade coins and I SAVED $200 over buying the tickets alone.  How cool is that?  If anyone else is traveling with lots of little ones, you might check it out!   My husband thinks I'm nuts


----------



## Janet Hill

kadillon said:


> Don't know if anyone else is in this boat, but I thought I'd mention it.  We decided on BC and are booked there.  So I got around to buying the Disney tickets just today.  I am traveling with two adults and five kids (8,6,3,3, and 1).  So hear this, it was CHEAPER for me to book two connecting rooms at Pop Century with 5 day hoppers than it was to just buy the tickets outright.  It was under the 'kids ages 3-9 play free deal'.  So I've got my Bonnet Creek room, two rooms at POP, EMHs and free parking plus 200 arcade coins and I SAVED $200 over buying the tickets alone.  How cool is that?  If anyone else is traveling with lots of little ones, you might check it out!   My husband thinks I'm nuts



Nice Strategy.  Back when free dining first came out (dessert, appitizer, and the tip was included in basic plan and you didn't have to purchase tickets), we stayed at BC and had a room at POP for four adults (my parents came with us), and paid OOP for the 2 kids to eat.  Gotta love it when you can work out a great deal.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

We loooove Bonnet Creek too!  We bought a cheapie cheapie Wyndham contract off of Ebay for $700 and we use it to get 2 bedroom units at Bonnet Creek.  We're thinking about selling the DVC because we like Bonnet Creek so much better...can't wait until our next trip to BC


----------



## DisKim

Hey everyone!  I'm leaving BC tomorrow morning and have had a great stay.  We were able to buy AP's with the savings from staying here and we had plenty of space in a 2 bedroom unit for our family of 6.  I have stayed mostly on property with the dining plan in the past. Instead, we bought the Tables in Wonderland card to save 20% off meals. It pays for itself in just a few meals.  BC is so close to the resorts that we have come back and eaten lunch here on most days saving ourselves about $60 per day versus eating lunch in the parks.  Sadly, my kids  are such park diehards that we have barely gotten to use the pools, etc.  They seem so nice!


----------



## TotoToo

Cdn Gal said:


> My Godfather has VIP and has never been able to get early check in at Bonnet Creek.



This is the case with the majority of the best Wyndham resorts and that certainly includes BC.  Another reason the "VIP" designation at Wyndham, a VERY expensive and non-guaranteed set of "perks" added (or subtracted - remember they are not guaranteed in any way) to those who are unfortunately convinced to buy directly from Wyndham rather than on the resale market pay far too much for their points and get virtually nothing of value from the unbelievable premium price paid.  

Straying a bit off course this is a gentle warning to those who may consider a purchase of Wyndham Points to have permanent access to Bonnet Creek, as well as all the other great Wyndham Points locations that include some unique to them like Washington DC, Atlantic City and many many more. NEVER buy directly from Wyndham as if you do you are literally paying over 90% for absolutely nothing!  The base points which are the heart of the system hold the same use rights and ongoing expenses (annual fees/taxes) regardless of how they are purchased (retail from Wyndham or resale from another private owner).  The only difference in those base points is the up front cost. On resale you may get them from $.01/point or less (as in FREE in more cases than you might think) while you pay between $.15 to $.20 from Wyndham!  And the minute your right to rescind ends those points you just paid $.20 each for are worth $.01 or less - talk about depreciation! 

One of the ways they justify the incredible price difference is to attach the VIP Benefits package only to retail buyers. It cannot be resold - it is not a right but a sales add on that can - and often is - changed by Wyndham at their whim. If it was gone tomorrow buyers would have no recourse as it is merely a add on not a guaranteed enhancement. To pay literally thousands and even tens of thousands of extra dollars to get that makes no sense. Any value it has is very very small - it would take decades to maybe break even. But even that isn't guaranteed so save your money & just buy resale. Doing that gets you into a great system, you can use BC and other resorts and pay a very low ongoing ownership cost. Or rent from owners on the more occasional basis. 

Many people may take up Wyndham on the offer to "preview" ownership when they visit the beautiful BC as renters or on a timeshare exchange.  Be aware of the tremendous cost difference between retail and resale prices for the exact same use rights and DO NOT buy directly from Wyndham or you will be paying far too much.


----------



## funkmaster

Staying at BC 21st Dec to 3rd Jan and would love to have the room decorated in some small way before we arrive there - a tree and some decorations in the main room. Has anyone any experience of this? I have e-mailed Giftsofalifetime.com to enquire about room decoration and will hopefully use Memories by Betsy to have a gift basket waiting in the room. 

Has anyone ever tried to arrange something for in the room prior to check-in?

We arrive from the UK at 14.30 so would probably only be arriving at BC around 16.30-17.00

Thanks


----------



## grandmadebby

Has anyone ever purchased Bonnet Creek Points from cherishthetime on Ebay, thinking about it but would like to know if anyone has ever used them before.  We are already owners and just need a small amount of points to complete our yearly needs.  The family has grown since we purchased and I don't really like going through RCI so want to get more actual Bonnet Creek points.  We also own at Branson at the Meadows.


----------



## jupers

Hi All,

Considering BC for our next stay, but I'm torn because I'm an onsite junkie. I'm a teacher and the union discount puts it at about $169 for a 2 bedroom...is that a good price?

Kids will be 8 and 3 at next trip, and wondering if I'm better off waiting till they're older to venture offsite. Not sure if we'll hit Universal or not, all depends on if we stay offsite. kids ages have me nervous. BC looks awesome, but my brain hurts thinking about it...please help!

Our dates would be approx 8/11-8/21, which usually ends up hitting free dining. I don't know what to do!!!!

A 10day package onsite at a mod, which is where we would stay with hoppers and free dining is about $2600, offsite might be cheaper, but rental car, food, parking, is it all worth it?????


----------



## Upatnoon

jupers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Considering BC for our next stay, but I'm torn because I'm an onsite junkie. I'm a teacher and the union discount puts it at about $169 for a 2 bedroom...is that a good price?
> 
> Kids will be 8 and 3 at next trip, and wondering if I'm better off waiting till they're older to venture offsite. Not sure if we'll hit Universal or not, all depends on if we stay offsite. kids ages have me nervous. BC looks awesome, but my brain hurts thinking about it...please help!
> 
> Our dates would be approx 8/11-8/21, which usually ends up hitting free dining. I don't know what to do!!!!
> 
> A 10day package onsite at a mod, which is where we would stay with hoppers and free dining is about $2600, offsite might be cheaper, but rental car, food, parking, is it all worth it?????


No, you can rent Bonnet Creek reservations on ebay and elsewhere for $100 a night or less. 
Whether or not this saves you money depends on how much you plan to eat at the parks, what kind of passes you want to buy, etc. If you visit Disney every year, you may be able to save by buying annual passes. By staying on property, you are locked into spending $2,600 for a small hotel room. By staying at Bonnet Creek you get a 2 bedroom with a kitchen, 2 bathrooms and living room. By staying at Bonnet Creek you can spend less on food by eating some meals in your room or off-site.
It is very easy to pick up the phone, call Disney and have all your vacation plans made with one call.  To stay offsite takes more work and planning -- but you can save money and have better accommodations.


----------



## mamafrei

Just wondering if anyone has stayed there within the last month or so and has a couple pics to post?  Would love to see some very recent pics of Bonnet Creek!  

Also, we are going there in August for the first time and we are staying in tower #5 and that building has the parking garage (if I'm correct about that).  I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not you HAD to park in the garage if staying in that tower......or do they also have designated spots for tower #5 outside.  I'm asking because we have a very large vehicle and I don't know if it would fit going in the garage!!!

Thanks in advance!!!  I'm a MAJOR planner and try to think of all the silly little things that might come up


----------



## JPOJPO

Hi,  Booked a 2BR at BC for the week of July 19th.  Does anyone know if there is a difference in the size of the balconies in the different buildings?  The newer buildings appear to be different from the older two buildings and thought there might be a difference.  (You can tell, I've already over-planned everything if I even had this thought!!)


----------



## VickiVM

Upatnoon said:


> It is very easy to pick up the phone, call Disney and have all your vacation plans made with one call.  To stay offsite takes more work and planning -- but you can save money and have better accommodations.



Totally agree - although FD would really be a value for our family of 5 staying @ POR in Value season (that's where we were originally booked), truthfully, we could not eat all that food and not feel miserable in the summer heat.  For us there is more value in all the space we would get and my 16, 14 and 12 year old having their own bed.  We have already planned out our grocery list for preparing the meals we want in our room...all simple and tasty - and have planned out which meals to eat @ parks or offsite.  Only two TS meals, one off-site and the rest prepared @ BC.  We probably will not spend more than $200 to $250 over the cost of FD for the same WDW experience.  That's well worth the space and extra amenities and beats DVC hands down any day of the year!


----------



## saucymb

mamafrei said:


> Also, we are going there in August for the first time and we are staying in tower #5 and that building has the parking garage (if I'm correct about that).  I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not you HAD to park in the garage if staying in that tower......or do they also have designated spots for tower #5 outside.  I'm asking because we have a very large vehicle and I don't know if it would fit going in the garage!!!



We stayed in Building 5 in January. We never parked in the deck, as there was a parking lot adjacent to our building. And we had 2 cars, though one of them was parked most of the time.  So, no, you don't have to park in the deck. Though in August it might be a little more crowded than in January, and you may not find a space in the lot. Even in January, there weren't a lot of spaces left in the lot at night, but we always managed to find one.

It worked out nicely; while we were getting the last of our items ready to go, my husband would go retrieve the van, and the rest of us would get the gear and the 2 kids downstairs; by the time we got there, he was ready to load us up at the door. And at the end of a long day, he'd drop us off again at the door, and then go park while we carried sleeping preschoolers upstairs.


----------



## scubamouse

We're booked there for August 

Does anyone have pictures of the pool with the slide?  My kids are 8 and 9.5 and little fish about swimming.  Does anyone have an opinion on the better pool for them?  How long does it take to walk from one pool to another?  

Also, we're thinking of getting a room with a lake/resort view instead of a fireworks view with the thinking that we'll be at dinner or sleeping by fireworks time and we'd rather not overlook the parking garages the rest of the time if that's the case.  Is there any flaw in that logic?


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

scubamouse said:


> We're booked there for August
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of the pool with the slide?  My kids are 8 and 9.5 and little fish about swimming.  Does anyone have an opinion on the better pool for them?  How long does it take to walk from one pool to another?
> 
> Also, we're thinking of getting a room with a lake/resort view instead of a fireworks view with the thinking that we'll be at dinner or sleeping by fireworks time and we'd rather not overlook the parking garages the rest of the time if that's the case.  Is there any flaw in that logic?



I think I'd choose the pirate ship/lazy river pool area because it's bigger than the slide pool.  It's not even a 5 minute walk from one pool to the other if they really want to use the slide.

We always choose the lake view, so that would be my vote!


----------



## my3kids143

We stayed at Bonnet Creek 2 weeks ago today for our 1st visit to the World based solely on this thread - thanks OP! I requested for a fireworks view room and we were in room 1284 in Tower 5. The unit was beautiful! DH, DD8, DD3 & DS2 all loved it! There was sooo much space. We had a great view of Epcot fireworks every night and could even see the MK ones from a distance, too. We never had a problem finding parking, whether it was in the parking garage or out front. We would definitely go back to Bonnet Creek again although I would like to try other resorts.


----------



## my3kids143

We stayed at Bonnet Creek 2 weeks ago today for our 1st visit to the World based solely on this thread - thanks OP! I requested for a fireworks view room and we were in room 1284 in Tower 5. The unit was beautiful! DH, DD8, DD3 & DS2 all loved it! There was sooo much space. We had a great view of Epcot fireworks every night and could even see the MK ones from a distance, too. We never had a problem finding parking, whether it was in the parking garage or out front. We would definitely go back to Bonnet Creek again although I would like to try other resorts.


----------



## ehrn

We'll be staying at BC for the first time in August--1Br, booked through Ken Price.  Have to admit, I'm nervous about staying outside of the bubble--but it just makes sense--more room, great price, LAUNDRY(I know, weird, but I am going to pack so much lighter this trip).  We might have been able to rent points for a studio at AKL for less(slightly) but a studio and a fully equipped 1br don't compare.
I will be 28 wks pregnant this trip so we know we want to take things slower and spend more time at the resort--glad there are so many activities for our 5yo right on site!  My husband will need to do grad school homework so free internet almost evens out having to pay for parking.
For the past 3 years we have done free dining.  They keep making it less of a value every year so we have no regrets about missing it this time.  I don't really plan on cooking--but we will do breakfast in the room most days and we'll probably get things like cheese and crackers and fruit for snacks.  My husband is excited to be close to Earl of Sandwich, lol.  We have several ADR's lined up and plans to visit some of our favorite off site places(Mimi's Cafe, Flippers, Sweet Tomatoes).
A few weeks ago we stayed at a hotel near Hershey, PA.  I was so claustrophobic with just the 3 of us in 1 room for 1 night, I think BC is really going to spoil me w/the extra space and amenities! I keep flashing back to our trip in May 09 at Pop when it rained every day(all day) and we had wet clothing and ponchos hanging everywhere in that tiny room...that was no fun.  I could care less about daily housekeeping too--as long as I have access to clean towels--and I don't mind throwing them in the wash myself.
I can hardly wait!!!!

Vettechick--hope you are feeling well, have a great birth!


----------



## kleldridge

my3kids143 said:


> We stayed at Bonnet Creek 2 weeks ago today for our 1st visit to the World based solely on this thread - thanks OP!



We checked in exactly 2 weeks ago today.  We were in room 284!  (10 floors down from you, I guess!)  How weird is that?  We also decided to stay here because of this thread.  

I may go back to staying on Disney property at some point but I didn't feel like we gave up anything by staying here.  We absolutely loved it!


----------



## wed100105

jupers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Considering BC for our next stay, but I'm torn because I'm an onsite junkie. I'm a teacher and the union discount puts it at about $169 for a 2 bedroom...is that a good price?
> 
> Kids will be 8 and 3 at next trip, and wondering if I'm better off waiting till they're older to venture offsite. Not sure if we'll hit Universal or not, all depends on if we stay offsite. kids ages have me nervous. BC looks awesome, but my brain hurts thinking about it...please help!
> 
> Our dates would be approx 8/11-8/21, which usually ends up hitting free dining. I don't know what to do!!!!
> 
> A 10day package onsite at a mod, which is where we would stay with hoppers and free dining is about $2600, offsite might be cheaper, but rental car, food, parking, is it all worth it?????



I personally don't feel that's a good price for that time period, but that's because I'm an owner and know what the unit would cost an owner. Check out redweek.com for a better idea.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jupers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Considering BC for our next stay, but I'm torn because I'm an onsite junkie. I'm a teacher and the union discount puts it at about $169 for a 2 bedroom...is that a good price?
> 
> Kids will be 8 and 3 at next trip, and wondering if I'm better off waiting till they're older to venture offsite. Not sure if we'll hit Universal or not, all depends on if we stay offsite. kids ages have me nervous. BC looks awesome, but my brain hurts thinking about it...please help!
> 
> Our dates would be approx 8/11-8/21, which usually ends up hitting free dining. I don't know what to do!!!!
> 
> A 10day package onsite at a mod, which is where we would stay with hoppers and free dining is about $2600, offsite might be cheaper, but rental car, food, parking, is it all worth it?????




Did you get a quote from Ken Price as pp's did/suggested?  His rental prices are so reasonable esp if 1 week or longer.  He's a great guy to talk to, though I've never stayed there, I did get a quote from him but unfortunately since I was looking for a long weekend, 2-3 nts incl Fri/Sat, it wasn't cost effective.  We did drive in and walk around and agreed would def stay here for a weekly visit.  
We love having all the space of a condo/house.  I don't see why so many on-siters fear trying an off site place.   Unless it's a something nasty like a Motel 6 but BC really is beautiful.   Driving to parks is so easy, WDW road signs are well done and easy to navigate getting anywhere.  Well worth having so much space.  Extra bathrooms & TVs are nice too. 
The only other time we can stand all 4 of us in 1 room is when cruising. No way could we afford a suite there.


----------



## jupers

How do you find Ken????


----------



## scubamouse

jupers said:


> How do you find Ken????



I found him thru this thread.  I think his website is vacationsupgrade.com

Anyone have slide pictures?


----------



## jupers

Thanks, I just checked, we would be going during prime season, so the teacher union price is much cheaper..

How is transportation at BC?

If you go to 2 parks in one day do you have to pay to park at both?

How are the restaurants? Are they less expensive than Disney?

Any hidden "resort" fees?

Is it really closer than some of the Disney resorts to the park?

Sorry for all the questions...I'm just doing my research for next August.


----------



## ntsammy5

jupers said:


> If you go to 2 parks in one day do you have to pay to park at both?
> 
> Is it really closer than some of the Disney resorts to the park?



No - save your receipt from the first parking lot and show it at the 2nd - they won't charge you again.

Yes, BC is a lot loser to some of the parks than some of the resorts, BUT, it really doesn't make much difference in IMHO.


----------



## garmich

jupers said:


> Any hidden "resort" fees?



No resort fees and no parking fees.


----------



## Alexander

jupers said:


> Thanks, I just checked, we would be going during prime season, so the teacher union price is much cheaper..



I would look around.  We are going this August for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom (Prime Season) and we are paying less than $86/night.  The total is $600 for 7 nights.  The closer to your timeframe, the better price you'll find.  

$169 plus taxes is A LOT more than what most people pay.


----------



## DisneyAlly

What a great thread! I knew about the Hilton and Waldorf Astoria at Bonnet Creek area being that I am an HHonors member.  But I never realized there is a Wyndham timeshare in the same area as well. We are DVC members  but we need to save our points for a future trip. I was looking to stay at the Hilton Parc Soleil next spring break until I found this thread.   Love all the pictures posted here.  Can't believe how close the resort is to Epcot.  

Is it hard to book a 2 bedroom for spring break week? What is the typical going rate for 1 week during prime season for a 2 bedroom?

Thanks!


----------



## my3kids143

In my experience, it depends on how far in advance you book. I contacted Ken but he had no availability and then went onto eBay due to recommendations on this thread and was able to find the exact week I wanted June 26 - July 2 - Prime Season, for just under $900. There were no other hidden fees, only thing was that they do ask for a credit card at check-in to keep on file, just in case (as with most reservations).
Wyndham Bonnet Creek is beautiful and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Cdn Gal

We LOVE it there!! Can't wait until we go again this August.  I will make sure and take LOTS of photos and put on this thread.  I worry though that my DH will want to buy more points!


----------



## SalandJeff

Thanks to this thread, we made our first trip to Bonnet Creek in April and absolutely loved it.

For those who are skeptical, you just cannot beat the price and you are on Disney property!  There are great bargains to be had.

I just saw this listed on ebay (I have no affiliation with the lister or anything else to do with this auction)
3 bedroom presidential unit for 7 nites, 9/4 through 9/11 for a starting bid of $569 + 13% tax....so about $92 per night!!!​
How can you beat that....if I could go, believe me I would be snapping it up!


----------



## scubamouse

We're all booked for August 26-Sept. 5 through Ken   We've got a 2 bed 2 bath for $120 w/no extra fees.  I keep comparing it to the WDW villas we've stayed at for 3x the price for a 1 bedroom and think it's a great deal!

Does anyone have pictures of the pool slide or at least a description?  We've stayed at BCV so we know Stormalong Bay well.  I'm guessing it's not quite like that.   Also, how does the lazy river compare to SAB?  I've read it's quite small but I'm wondering if it really is about the same size as SAB.

How is the mini-golf there?  Does it ever get crowded?  My kids love the idea of mini-golf and I like the idea of included in the cost so if they get bored, we can just leave


----------



## scubamouse

I just called the resort with a few questions.  I thought I'd share the answers. 

Apparently you can ship boxes down to yourself the same way you can at Disney.  You need the address, the guest name and arrival date and they'll hold it for you.

Also, I was told they have refrigerated storage.  We like to hit groceries on the way in from the airport and this is perfect for us!  I thought that wasn't totally clean somewhere in this thread


----------



## mamafrei

Does anyone know the accurate address of Wyndham Bonnet Creek to put into a navagation system?  I read on another site that the 9560 Via Encinas address did not get them there....but elsewhere.  Has anyone else had a problem with that or can I just assume, that in this particular case, the person put in a wrong number or something by mistake?

Also, a question for the shuttle users.  We will be there in mid-late August and I have the park hours for our specific park days.  For example, on a day that we will be in Magic Kingdom they will be closing at 10pm.  Do the Bonnet Creek shuttles pick up at park closing times to bring you back to the resort?  I wouldn't want to be standing there with my husband and our little kids only to find out that the last pick up time was 2 hours BEFORE park closing  I really don't want to take our car and pay for parking each time but I suppose we will have to if it means more time for us in the park.

Thanks so much in advance.....this is a terrific thread!


----------



## IlovePluto

Heading to BC on 7.25...so excited. We stayed at Port Orleans FQ in March for the Princess 1/2 Marathon which was great. I think BC is next best thing if you can't be on property. 

As far as requesting a view, would you suggest calling now or waiting to check in? I'm thinking if we could request it now, maybe our chances for water view would be better...it seems I always have poor luck with views. Also, I would love Bldg 2/3 (based on this thread) for my son to see the fireworks on the nights we aren't at the park to see them!!

Open to your suggestions..it's just me, my son & my dad going this time..a short 3-4 day trip (wish it was longer)..but I'll take what I can get at this point.


----------



## webprinter

I usually call 2 weeks prior and have only not gotten my request once.  Even that time I got mostly what I wanted.


----------



## lillygator

when is the time frame Ken can ask for discounts? we are booked for Oct


----------



## my3kids143

mamafrei said:


> Does anyone know the accurate address of Wyndham Bonnet Creek to put into a navagation system?  I read on another site that the 9560 Via Encinas address did not get them there....but elsewhere.  Has anyone else had a problem with that or can I just assume, that in this particular case, the person put in a wrong number or something by mistake?
> 
> Also, a question for the shuttle users.  We will be there in mid-late August and I have the park hours for our specific park days.  For example, on a day that we will be in Magic Kingdom they will be closing at 10pm.  Do the Bonnet Creek shuttles pick up at park closing times to bring you back to the resort?  I wouldn't want to be standing there with my husband and our little kids only to find out that the last pick up time was 2 hours BEFORE park closing  I really don't want to take our car and pay for parking each time but I suppose we will have to if it means more time for us in the park.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.....this is a terrific thread!



That's the correct address but what I did was search for a POI and typed in Wyndham Bonnet Creek and it came up. It took me right to the main check in tower


----------



## sunshine10

I was super excited about our upcoming trip to BC but heard there have been reports of bedbugs!!!!!  Can anyone confirm this??


----------



## wbn36

sunshine10 said:


> I was super excited about our upcoming trip to BC but heard there have been reports of bedbugs!!!!!  Can anyone confirm this??



2 questions.  Are you talking about this resort in particular or orlando resorts in general?  Where are you getting the reports from?  I have not heard anything.


----------



## Joyful3Heart

sunshine10 said:


> I was super excited about our upcoming trip to BC but heard there have been reports of bedbugs!!!!!  Can anyone confirm this??



When I was planning my trip, I heard the same thing...then I found that reviewers (on trip advisor and elsewhere) were confusing the Wyndham Bonnet Creek with the Wyndham Orlando on International Drive.  I have no experience with the latter but I have seen very mixed reviews.
As far as Wyndham Bonnet Creek is concerned, we had a wonderful trip and were in the oldest building--building one.  We didn't see any signs of bedbugs or any other undesirable critters.  The only negative I can share about the room is that the carpet, though clean and visibly acceptable, was becoming worn out at the edges and the carpet holder would prick your feet if you stepped in the wrong place.  We did have the new granite countertops, however, so I assume the carpet also was soon to be replaced.
Have a great trip and no worries!


----------



## garmich

mamafrei said:


> Does anyone know the accurate address of Wyndham Bonnet Creek to put into a navagation system?  I read on another site that the 9560 Via Encinas address did not get them there....but elsewhere.  Has anyone else had a problem with that or can I just assume, that in this particular case, the person put in a wrong number or something by mistake?



You can get GPS coordinates from this website:
www.gps-data-team.com

Wyndham Bonnet Creek coordinates are:  N28d21'39"  W81d32'27" (d = degrees)

I entered these coordinates in my TomTom and it places it at the check-in building.


----------



## britt54311

Question for people who have stayed at BC before.  How do you get around to the WDW parks, including waterparks?  Do you just rely on the shuttle, taxi or rent a car?  There is 7 in our party and we also need transportation from MCO and also need to get groceries  I have priced rental mini-van and Budget quoted 892.05 and Dollar quoted 597.77, this seems like alot.  What would everyone recommend for my party of 7.  Thanks


----------



## Tina

I've just booked a 2 bedroom for late September through Ken. I'm so excited to give this resort a try. I've been to Disney 20+ times and have NEVER stayed offsite. I'm not too familiar with all the types of pools and things. We'll be adults, no kids. Which building do we want to be in to be closest to the lazy river and any pools that aren't designed for children (kiddie pool,slides, etc)? Which building is closest to the outdoor bar? I'm a bit of a hotel snob, so I requested building 4 or 5, thinking they'll be the most likely to be "new" or nearly new in appearance. Will we need to haul ourselves very far for a drink and a lazy river ride?


----------



## Upatnoon

Tina said:


> I've just booked a 2 bedroom for late September through Ken. I'm so excited to give this resort a try. I've been to Disney 20+ times and have NEVER stayed offsite. I'm not too familiar with all the types of pools and things. We'll be adults, no kids. Which building do we want to be in to be closest to the lazy river and any pools that aren't designed for children (kiddie pool,slides, etc)? Which building is closest to the outdoor bar? I'm a bit of a hotel snob, so I requested building 4 or 5, thinking they'll be the most likely to be "new" or nearly new in appearance. Will we need to haul ourselves very far for a drink and a lazy river ride?


Building 4 or 5 are perfect. Close to bar and the new fort lazy river.


----------



## Tina

Upatnoon said:


> Building 4 or 5 are perfect. Close to bar and the new fort lazy river.



Fabulous. I'm ready for a fruity drink, a floatee and some sun. Which brings me to another question. Does the resort offer free inner tubes for the lazy river (like Typhoon lagoon) or do they charge? Or should we bring our own?


----------



## Upatnoon

Tina said:


> Fabulous. I'm ready for a fruity drink, a floatee and some sun. Which brings me to another question. Does the resort offer free inner tubes for the lazy river (like Typhoon lagoon) or do they charge? Or should we bring our own?


The inner tubes are free and there are plenty of them. Mini golf is also free. Ping pong is free. Billiards is free in the clubhouse. Parking is free. No resort fees.

Have a great time!


----------



## IlovePluto

Pretty excited...we called today to request building 2 or 3 for fireworks & water view...we are already booked in bldg 3 though they said that could change, however the requests were added to our account and we were encouraged to call the night prior to check in to 'confirm' our special requests. Sounds pretty good for getting what I want. 

For those who don't know...if your room doesn't have a fireworks view, they have a viewing deck for seeing them as well.


----------



## grandmadebby

britt54311 said:


> Question for people who have stayed at BC before.  How do you get around to the WDW parks, including waterparks?  Do you just rely on the shuttle, taxi or rent a car?  There is 7 in our party and we also need transportation from MCO and also need to get groceries  I have priced rental mini-van and Budget quoted 892.05 and Dollar quoted 597.77, this seems like alot.  What would everyone recommend for my party of 7.  Thanks



We use bonnet Creek Shuttles to get around but we did have to pay Mears $60.00 from the airport to BC and the same amount from BC to airport.  Garden Grocery will deliver groceries to your resort or there are a couple of other places that also deliver.


----------



## Lisa0620

pheww....  I finished reading the whole thread!  A few questions remain:

I saw this question asked, but not answered:
Does the resort provide free life jackets like at Disney resorts?

I can see from the map posted previously that the (only?) slide is b/w buildings 2 and 3.  There was mention of a pirate themed area for the "new" tower which I assumed meant tower 6, but the map seems to say "Pirate Pool" in front of building 5.  Is the pool in front of 6 finished?  Is there a slide at the "hotel" pool and is it open to WBC guests?

Yes, I am obsessed with the pools b/c that's a real biggie for our kids.  Another poster jokingly made the remark "they sure could use a quiet pool.."  This is actually my biggest concern!  Our last trip to Disney we stayed at BWV in the peak of summer and we loved loved loved the quiet pool!  We went to the clown pool one time and only lasted about 10 minutes.  Even if our DS didn't have sensory issues, *I* couldn't stand the mayem - no open pool chairs, karaoke going on, bingo numbers over a bullhorn, it was like hades to me only louder.  I don't mind the sound of happy kids playing, but can't stand that kind of frenetic forced "fun."  Lazy river sounds really relaxing - is it?  We're looking at going the second week of November.  Can anyone share their experience of what the pools were like in the fall (I'm hoping less busy...)  Does any one pool area seem quieter than others?  Sorry for the rambly post and TIA!


----------



## Brian Noble

> How do you get around to the WDW parks, including waterparks?


I would recommend a rental car.



> Does the resort provide free life jackets like at Disney resorts?


I don't recall seeing them, but I don't recall seeing them at Old Key West either.

I don't know if the new pool with slide is open yet or not; I haven't been there for a year now.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

britt54311 said:


> Question for people who have stayed at BC before.  How do you get around to the WDW parks, including waterparks?  Do you just rely on the shuttle, taxi or rent a car?  There is 7 in our party and we also need transportation from MCO and also need to get groceries  I have priced rental mini-van and Budget quoted 892.05 and Dollar quoted 597.77, this seems like alot.  What would everyone recommend for my party of 7.  Thanks



Not sure when you are going, but I have already have a confirmed reservation for a minivan through Alamo for $348.44.  That is for a Sat-Sat reservation the 3rd week of March.


----------



## Upatnoon

britt54311 said:


> Question for people who have stayed at BC before.  How do you get around to the WDW parks, including waterparks?  Do you just rely on the shuttle, taxi or rent a car?  There is 7 in our party and we also need transportation from MCO and also need to get groceries  I have priced rental mini-van and Budget quoted 892.05 and Dollar quoted 597.77, this seems like alot.  What would everyone recommend for my party of 7.  Thanks


A roundtrip with Tiffany Towncar is $125 and includes a 30 minute stop to buy groceries.

I think the Bonnet Creek shuttle is adequate, but obviously a rental car would be a lot more flexible. I sure as heck would not spend $900 for a van!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Hello everyone,
Sorry if this question has already been asked and answered. We are going the first part of September and would like a fireworks view but don't want to stare at a parking garage all day either..LOL!! Which building/buildings would be best to request and which building is newer.
Thanks for all you help!!


----------



## britt54311

#1hoosierfan said:


> Not sure when you are going, but I have already have a confirmed reservation for a minivan through Alamo for $348.44.  That is for a Sat-Sat reservation the 3rd week of March.



Are you using a coupon or a code?  We are going Oct. 25 to Nov. 3 and when I enter info on their site it tells me $640.  I realize it will be more due to the fact we have 2 extra days, but this is almost double.


----------



## Glite

britt54311 said:


> Are you using a coupon or a code?  We are going Oct. 25 to Nov. 3 and when I enter info on their site it tells me $640.  I realize it will be more due to the fact we have 2 extra days, but this is almost double.




  Pardon me for asking a silly question, but where is Bonnet Creek located?  Is it a Disney property or off site?

  Thanks.


----------



## Upatnoon

Glite said:


> Pardon me for asking a silly question, but where is Bonnet Creek located?  Is it a Disney property or off site?
> 
> Thanks.


Wyndham Bonnet Creek is not operated by Disney. Its location, however, is in the heart of Disney next to the Caribbean Beach resort.


----------



## katallo

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sorry if this question has already been asked and answered. We are going the first part of September and would like a fireworks view but don't want to stare at a parking garage all day either..LOL!! Which building/buildings would be best to request and which building is newer.
> Thanks for all you help!!



I think Buildings 2 and 3 have really nice fireworks views and you also see the lake.  Have a great trip.


----------



## ge0rgette2

tried to book a 2 night stay at the Bonnet Creek for Dec 31st - Ken can't help me! 

Has to be 3 nights only for now - I only need 2.

Oh well - maybe next time I can stay here, I'm off to search for a hotel in the area!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

katallo said:


> I think Buildings 2 and 3 have really nice fireworks views and you also see the lake.  Have a great trip.



GREAT!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Has to be 3 nights only for now - I only need 2.


For the record, for stays in Prime season (roughly snowbird, spring break, summer, and holidays) you have to reserve in combinations of 3, 4, or 7 days.  At 90 days or less prior to check-in, this restriction is waived.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Does anyone know the page with the resort map on it ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian Noble

You can get to it from here, without having to log in.  It represents the original plan, which has changed a very little bit I think.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/search.do


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Brian Noble said:


> You can get to it from here, without having to log in.  It represents the original plan, which has changed a very little bit I think.
> 
> https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/search.do



THANKS SO MUCH BRIAN!!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> THANKS SO MUCH BRIAN!!



Help!!  The Buildings aren't numbered on the map....can you tell me which one is which please....


----------



## Lisa0620

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> Help!!  The Buildings aren't numbered on the map....can you tell me which one is which please....



The labeled map is in post #873 on page 59.  

This description is copied and pasted from another board, but I thought it was helpful for visualizing things:

Nicole, I agree that your toddler would probably enjoy the main pool #1 or the newest spanish fort pool #3 a lot, since they each offer a zero-entry pool and a floating river and the main area #1 has kiddie water-play. (Both have hot tubs and picnic grills/tables nearby.) Unfortunately, the fireworks-view rooms and the water view rooms in these buildings are on opposite sides. So if you've requested both, fireworks and water view, you would be pretty UNlikely get a room that's RIGHT next to either of the water-play or the fort. This request would more likely result in a pool area #2 room. You may want to amend your request for the amenity or view that matters MOST to you.

For the OP, short answer:

Just call the resort and tell them what you'd like. They try to accommodate requests, especially for a single priority, like wanting a very quiet room/view or very close to a certain pool or you just want to be able to see the fireworks from your room.

Also, if your grandson is very young and tires easily from walking (or you do), request to stay near the main lobby building. This will put you closest to most activities (indoor games, lawn parties or amphitheater events, pool games, outdoor movie nights, etc.) and the shuttle bus pick-up for the Disney parks.

If he's grade school aged, you may prefer pool area #2, with the slide, mini-golf and pizza - or close to the lobby. It's really not that far for older kids to walk with you to the main area - from ANYwhere in the resort.

If your grandson is really into the fort and pirate thing, he may love the fort pool area #3, even though it's farther from the pizza place and slide.

If your grandson is an older teen and can go at will, any part of the resort would be fine.

LONG ANSWER:
There's the lobby building, ~5 stories with offices and common areas on the lower floors, timeshare condos on the upper floors. Then there are six timeshare condo tower buildings, all over 12 stories (I think). Each has some presidential units and lots of regular units. Each tower building has a flattened, V-shaped footprint, some pointing in toward the lake and some away. So the actual balcony view directions include two possibilities lake-facing and two parking-facing - in each tower. Higher floors afford a greater chance of seeing fireworks, either from Epcot over the trees, or in the far distance from Magic Kingdom. Higher floors also benefit from looking out, well beyond the parking lots if you're on that side of a building. They may have a longer wait for elevators at busy times and not everyone enjoys heights. 

All pool areas are lakeside of the buildings. There's a sidewalk encircling the lake, between the buildings and the lake. However, current construction on a convention hotel (the final building at the resort) interrupts this walkway. So the longest walk is from the pool area #2 and pizza counter, all the way around to building #6, newly (or about to be) opened.

The buildings all encircle a small lake, on every side, rather like a flattened clock face. The original building with lobby, lots of recreation activities, pool area #1 and counter-service food/shop is at ~11 o'clock around the lake, north-northwest of the lake. This building is probably closest, as the crow flies, to Epcot's fireworks. It has a relatively small number of timeshare condo units but most rooms will have a pleasant view on either side of this building.

Starting at the shorter lobby building and moving around the lake, COUNTER-CLOCKWISE, you'll pass, in succession, the first three, tall timeshare towers (first tower #1, then #2 and #3) that were built after the original lobby building. Along the southern half of the lake, from ~8 o'clock to ~5 o'clock, you'll find these three towers, along with sand volleyball, playground, mini-golf, pool area #2 (pool, slide, hot tub) and a bar/grill/pizza. The pool area here is smaller with less for toddlers but a slide enjoyed by older children. This side of the resort is where some waterview rooms may also view fireworks, if they look somewhat toward the north or northwest. Rooms facing southward will overlook parking, then woods, the Hilton/Waldorf resorts and/or perhaps the other resort's golf course.

Starting back at the lobby building and moving around the lake, CLOCKWISE from 12 o'clock to 3 o'clock, you'll pass the three newest buildings in succession (first #4, then #5 and #6). The spanish fort pool area #3 is at ~2 o'clock and the newest tower to open (recently or shortly) is at ~3 o'clock, east of the lake. I don't believe the pool area #4, lakeside of tower #6, is open yet. Continuing around the lake, a convention hotel is still under construction at ~4 o'clock, preventing walkers from circling the lake on the sidewalk. However, I suspect that relatively few lakeside, upper floor rooms in the newer buildings will have a sideways NNW-enough view to see both water and fireworks from the same balconies.

The lobby building and all tower buildings have unique spanish names on the maps. They stopped calling them tower #x a couple years ago but most staff there would know what you meant if you said a tower number. I'm not sure which buildings have the most Presidential units, though I suspect they all have some.

Buildings 1 and 2 are the closest to the playground, minigolf and two pools with splash areas. One of the pools has a slide.

Buildings 4 and 5 are next to a new fort-themed lazy river, which has a zero entry pool in front of it and is shaded somewhat by the buildings. That area has a bar, a regular pool with hot tubs, but no slide. 

We have 3 little kids just like you and I prefer building 4. From there it is a short walk to the clubhouse and its splash area, plus the nicely themed fort pool area and lazy river. Also, to play minigolf you have to stop at the clubhouse anyway, and it's on the way. Also, at night when the kids are in bed, its a short elevator ride to the hot tubs and bar.

The best building to me really relates to view. The oldest part of the resort is about 6 years old (bld. 1-3 in order). the newest buildings are about 1.5 years old (blg. 4-5). I personally like buildings 1-3 as they have a lake view and a fireworks view. I usually ask for a high floor. Building 4-5 will either have a lake view or a fireworks view. These buildings are newer and have the flat screen tv's and are closer to the new pool area which has a pirate theme. (my kids love that area). Building 3 is all the way on the other side of the lake and there is consturction of the new hotel taking place (some construction noise).

I hope this helps. The resort is beautiful and I personally feel this is the best WYN resort that I have visted to date.

(end quote)


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Lisa0620 said:


> The labeled map is in post #873 on page 59.
> 
> This description is copied and pasted from another board, but I thought it was helpful for visualizing things:
> 
> Nicole, I agree that your toddler would probably enjoy the main pool #1 or the newest spanish fort pool #3 a lot, since they each offer a zero-entry pool and a floating river and the main area #1 has kiddie water-play. (Both have hot tubs and picnic grills/tables nearby.) Unfortunately, the fireworks-view rooms and the water view rooms in these buildings are on opposite sides. So if you've requested both, fireworks and water view, you would be pretty UNlikely get a room that's RIGHT next to either of the water-play or the fort. This request would more likely result in a pool area #2 room. You may want to amend your request for the amenity or view that matters MOST to you.
> 
> For the OP, short answer:
> 
> Just call the resort and tell them what you'd like. They try to accommodate requests, especially for a single priority, like wanting a very quiet room/view or very close to a certain pool or you just want to be able to see the fireworks from your room.
> 
> Also, if your grandson is very young and tires easily from walking (or you do), request to stay near the main lobby building. This will put you closest to most activities (indoor games, lawn parties or amphitheater events, pool games, outdoor movie nights, etc.) and the shuttle bus pick-up for the Disney parks.
> 
> If he's grade school aged, you may prefer pool area #2, with the slide, mini-golf and pizza - or close to the lobby. It's really not that far for older kids to walk with you to the main area - from ANYwhere in the resort.
> 
> If your grandson is really into the fort and pirate thing, he may love the fort pool area #3, even though it's farther from the pizza place and slide.
> 
> If your grandson is an older teen and can go at will, any part of the resort would be fine.
> 
> LONG ANSWER:
> There's the lobby building, ~5 stories with offices and common areas on the lower floors, timeshare condos on the upper floors. Then there are six timeshare condo tower buildings, all over 12 stories (I think). Each has some presidential units and lots of regular units. Each tower building has a flattened, V-shaped footprint, some pointing in toward the lake and some away. So the actual balcony view directions include two possibilities lake-facing and two parking-facing - in each tower. Higher floors afford a greater chance of seeing fireworks, either from Epcot over the trees, or in the far distance from Magic Kingdom. Higher floors also benefit from looking out, well beyond the parking lots if you're on that side of a building. They may have a longer wait for elevators at busy times and not everyone enjoys heights.
> 
> All pool areas are lakeside of the buildings. There's a sidewalk encircling the lake, between the buildings and the lake. However, current construction on a convention hotel (the final building at the resort) interrupts this walkway. So the longest walk is from the pool area #2 and pizza counter, all the way around to building #6, newly (or about to be) opened.
> 
> The buildings all encircle a small lake, on every side, rather like a flattened clock face. The original building with lobby, lots of recreation activities, pool area #1 and counter-service food/shop is at ~11 o'clock around the lake, north-northwest of the lake. This building is probably closest, as the crow flies, to Epcot's fireworks. It has a relatively small number of timeshare condo units but most rooms will have a pleasant view on either side of this building.
> 
> Starting at the shorter lobby building and moving around the lake, COUNTER-CLOCKWISE, you'll pass, in succession, the first three, tall timeshare towers (first tower #1, then #2 and #3) that were built after the original lobby building. Along the southern half of the lake, from ~8 o'clock to ~5 o'clock, you'll find these three towers, along with sand volleyball, playground, mini-golf, pool area #2 (pool, slide, hot tub) and a bar/grill/pizza. The pool area here is smaller with less for toddlers but a slide enjoyed by older children. This side of the resort is where some waterview rooms may also view fireworks, if they look somewhat toward the north or northwest. Rooms facing southward will overlook parking, then woods, the Hilton/Waldorf resorts and/or perhaps the other resort's golf course.
> 
> Starting back at the lobby building and moving around the lake, CLOCKWISE from 12 o'clock to 3 o'clock, you'll pass the three newest buildings in succession (first #4, then #5 and #6). The spanish fort pool area #3 is at ~2 o'clock and the newest tower to open (recently or shortly) is at ~3 o'clock, east of the lake. I don't believe the pool area #4, lakeside of tower #6, is open yet. Continuing around the lake, a convention hotel is still under construction at ~4 o'clock, preventing walkers from circling the lake on the sidewalk. However, I suspect that relatively few lakeside, upper floor rooms in the newer buildings will have a sideways NNW-enough view to see both water and fireworks from the same balconies.
> 
> The lobby building and all tower buildings have unique spanish names on the maps. They stopped calling them tower #x a couple years ago but most staff there would know what you meant if you said a tower number. I'm not sure which buildings have the most Presidential units, though I suspect they all have some.
> 
> Buildings 1 and 2 are the closest to the playground, minigolf and two pools with splash areas. One of the pools has a slide.
> 
> Buildings 4 and 5 are next to a new fort-themed lazy river, which has a zero entry pool in front of it and is shaded somewhat by the buildings. That area has a bar, a regular pool with hot tubs, but no slide.
> 
> We have 3 little kids just like you and I prefer building 4. From there it is a short walk to the clubhouse and its splash area, plus the nicely themed fort pool area and lazy river. Also, to play minigolf you have to stop at the clubhouse anyway, and it's on the way. Also, at night when the kids are in bed, its a short elevator ride to the hot tubs and bar.
> 
> The best building to me really relates to view. The oldest part of the resort is about 6 years old (bld. 1-3 in order). the newest buildings are about 1.5 years old (blg. 4-5). I personally like buildings 1-3 as they have a lake view and a fireworks view. I usually ask for a high floor. Building 4-5 will either have a lake view or a fireworks view. These buildings are newer and have the flat screen tv's and are closer to the new pool area which has a pirate theme. (my kids love that area). Building 3 is all the way on the other side of the lake and there is consturction of the new hotel taking place (some construction noise).
> 
> I hope this helps. The resort is beautiful and I personally feel this is the best WYN resort that I have visted to date.
> 
> (end quote)



Thanks so much!! This is exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Catira

Hi, I just emailed Ken and waiting for a reply. To those of you who have rented during xmas time, how much does a 2 bdrm usually rent for? I am only needing 12/25-12/29 since we already have the previous week reserved somewhere else.

Thanks


----------



## funkmaster

$200 per night is the going rate I believe


----------



## dimimi

Does anyone know the fastest route from Bonnet Creek to Magic Kingdom?  I heard there was a short cut?  Also, how long does it take...we are one of the rope drop families and we want to give ourselves plenty of time.  Thanks!


----------



## webprinter

Catira said:


> Hi, I just emailed Ken and waiting for a reply. To those of you who have rented during xmas time, how much does a 2 bdrm usually rent for? I am only needing 12/25-12/29 since we already have the previous week reserved somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks




In order to get those days, you are going to have to find someone who already has it booked since there is no availability for people booking it with their points.


----------



## Catira

webprinter said:


> In order to get those days, you are going to have to find someone who already has it booked since there is no availability for people booking it with their points.



The worst part is I own wyndham points, and can see availability for the days prior to, but not the exact days I need. 

This trip was just planned this week, since I already had reservations for thanksgiving and have since changed our disney trip for christmas. I am hoping for lots of pixie dust


----------



## mpbest

Does Bonnet Creek have the floats for the lazy river?  Do they life jackets for the kids?  We have a three bedroom booked, what are the beds in the third bedroom?  I have read on different sites, that it is either two twins or one queen.  TIA


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

mpbest said:


> Does Bonnet Creek have the floats for the lazy river?  Do they life jackets for the kids?  We have a three bedroom booked, what are the beds in the third bedroom?  I have read on different sites, that it is either two twins or one queen.  TIA



Yes,
I would like to know this too please


----------



## britt54311

We will be there in October and plan to attend MNSSHP, how late does the shuttle bus run?  Will we be able to stay till the end and catch a bus or will we have to get a taxi?  Also is there a way to get a shuttle bus schedule before we go?  Thanks


----------



## JoeU

mpbest said:


> Does Bonnet Creek have the floats for the lazy river?  Do they life jackets for the kids?  We have a three bedroom booked, what are the beds in the third bedroom?  I have read on different sites, that it is either two twins or one queen.  TIA




They have large yellow tubes in both lazy rivers. 

As for the beds in the 3rd bedroom, I'm not sure. I know in the 2 bedroom, the second bedroom had 2 doubles, but they seemed bigger than that. They may have been queens. 

Joe


----------



## grandmadebby

mpbest said:


> Does Bonnet Creek have the floats for the lazy river?  Do they life jackets for the kids?  We have a three bedroom booked, what are the beds in the third bedroom?  I have read on different sites, that it is either two twins or one queen.  TIA



Our 3 bedroom we stayed in was King, 2 doubles, queen and a queen sofa but the presidentials may be different.


----------



## mitchel6

Here now.

Shuttle buses do run after parks close. 

There are no life jackets for kids.  Or lifeguards for that matter.  It appears you can bring the arm float's for the kids or your own lifevest.  Never really seen workers in the pool area except for picking up towels.


----------



## garmich

mpbest said:


> We have a three bedroom booked, what are the beds in the third bedroom?  I have read on different sites, that it is either two twins or one queen.  TIA



The Club Wyndham Member's Directory states that a 3-BR Deluxe has 1 king bed in the main bedroom, 1 queen bed in the 2nd BR, 2 double beds in the 3rd BR, and a queen sofabed in the living room.


----------



## wdwlovin'family

Hi all -- after looking at and reading BC reviews, we've decided that this is where we want to stay for our next WDW vacation. I have some questions though and I don't have time to page through all 75 pgs. of this thread. So, here goes...

It looks like Ken Price at vacationupgrades.com has tremendous reviews. What is the typical booking procedure/policy. We are thinking of going in Oct. 2011. (yes, I know, 14 months out, but it's never too early to plan) Is it too soon to book for this time? If not, what is the booking process? Do you pay it all upfront when you book, or is there a deposit? What is the refund policy if you have to cancel and has anyone ever had problems with cancellations? 

This might be a trivial question, but my sister has stayed several times at the Hilton Bonnet Creek (her loving it so much is the reason why we are considering BC this time) She did a little weekend trip last weekend and told me that they had to rent tube floats -- something like $5 or $7 a day. (she said this was quite frustrating because people kept stealing their floats, but they knew the number on them and kept hunting them down!) Is that just for the Hilton guests or is this for everyone? Or, am I mistaken and the resorts have separate pools? 

Lastly, is a 2 bed/2 bath big enough for 4 adults and 2 kids? What are the sizes of the beds in the 2nd bedroom -- full or queen? Is there a sleeper sofa and is it comfortable? 

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Janet Hill

Catira said:


> The worst part is I own wyndham points, and can see availability for the days prior to, but not the exact days I need.
> 
> This trip was just planned this week, since I already had reservations for thanksgiving and have since changed our disney trip for christmas. I am hoping for lots of pixie dust




If you check availability everyday from now on you will eventually get this reservation.  I don't know if you have any VIP status or not, but I don't plan any of my vacations until < 60 days out so I can just get reservation for half points (though this will change now that VIPs can cancel and rebook for half points).  

Two years ago we did a family christmas vacation and I booked a 1, 2, and 3 BR all within the 60 day mark.  Ibelieve that if you are diligent in looking you will get this reservation.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Or lifeguards for that matter.


I recall there being a guard at the slide pool, but not the other pools---I think OKW had a similar setup, with a guard at the main pool but not the quiet pools.  I could be wrong about both of those.



> Hilton Bonnet Creek ... they had to rent tube floats


HBC is a different hotel, with its own pool and policies.  The tubes at Wyndham are available to all (but sometimes scarce during peak pool time.)


----------



## snappy

We stayed in a 3 bedroom in May and it was not a presidential unit.  The master had a king, one other bedroom had a king, and the third bedroom had 2 queens.  The bathroom that adjoined the two non master bedrooms had an extra vanity area right next to the closet with the washer and dryer which was convenient for the three youngish girls in our party.

There is a charge for the tubes at the lazy river at Hilton bonnet creek, as I tried out that lazy river when we stayed at the Waldorf in November.  This thread is really for the Wyndham bonnet creek resort.  The Waldorf and the Hilton are rigt next to each other with a huge convention complex between the, the Wyndham is separated from the other two by the road that you take to get to the bonnet creek area.

There is yet another thread on about the Waldorf and Hilton bonnet creek on this board. Try this:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262762


----------



## wdwlovin'family

snappy said:


> There is a charge for the tubes at the lazy river at Hilton bonnet creek, as I tried out that lazy river when we stayed at the Waldorf in November.  This thread is really for the Wyndham bonnet creek resort.  The Waldorf and the Hilton are rigt next to each other with a huge convention complex between the, the Wyndham is separated from the other two by the road that you take to get to the bonnet creek area.
> 
> There is yet another thread on about the Waldorf and Hilton bonnet creek on this board. Try this:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262762



My sister has stayed at the Hilton bonnet creek, and I mistakenly thought that the Wyndham shared some of the same grounds as the Waldorf and Hilton -- the pools look similar in some of the photos. But, I am interested in the Wyndham. I am just trying to get the facts and the details better. I guess it would do me good to sit down and read this whole thread.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I hope this link works.  It's from RCI's website:

http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCICommon/ERCP/include/RCI_ERCPResortAssests.jsp?bodyTag=Photos

Sorry, try this:
Go to www.rci.com
Click on Visitors tab
Click on Resort Directory
Click on Florida (from menu on left)
Click on Florida Orlando area
Click on Lake Buena Vista
Bonnet Creek should be only choice, click on it.

There are lots of photos of BC, some aerial shots of lazy river too.  
Enjoy!


----------



## garmich

wdwlovin'family said:


> We are thinking of going in Oct. 2011. (yes, I know, 14 months out, but it's never too early to plan) Is it too soon to book for this time?



Wyndham TS owners can reserve 13 months out at their home resort, and 10 months out at any other Wyndham resort.  In order to reserve at 13 months, Ken would have to be an owner at BC, which, I believe, he is.



wdwlovin'family said:


> Lastly, is a 2 bed/2 bath big enough for 4 adults and 2 kids? What are the sizes of the beds in the 2nd bedroom -- full or queen? Is there a sleeper sofa and is it comfortable?



The 2-BR Deluxe units have 1 king bed in the master BR, 2 double beds in the 2nd BR and a double sofabed in the living room.


----------



## Alexander

Catira said:


> Hi, I just emailed Ken and waiting for a reply. To those of you who have rented during xmas time, how much does a 2 bdrm usually rent for? I am only needing 12/25-12/29 since we already have the previous week reserved somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks



We have a 2 bedroom 12/24 to 12/31 (7 nights) for $1,000.  We rented from a lady on RedWeek.  This was actually much, much cheaper than most of the postings for Christmas week.  I think the $200/night rate is probably pretty low.  I would suggest even looking at the prices that Bonnet Creek is offering on their website.


----------



## Catira

Alexander said:


> We have a 2 bedroom 12/24 to 12/31 (7 nights) for $1,000.  We rented from a lady on RedWeek.  This was actually much, much cheaper than most of the postings for Christmas week.  I think the $200/night rate is probably pretty low.  I would suggest even looking at the prices that Bonnet Creek is offering on their website.



Alexander, guess we both found a good deal at Bonnet Creek. I own wyndham points and just booked today 12/19-25 with my points and rented from 12/24 -12/30 from another wyndham owner on ebay for $950. My previous reservation that I have booked is at another wyndham property. I may offer it to other family members or just cancel that reservation.  We actually prefer Bonnet Creek due to the close proximity to the disney parks as well as downtown disney.


----------



## bas71873

Admittedly, I have only read thru about 7 pages of this thread, so sorry if this has been asked & answered.  Do you miss access to the EMH hours if you stay at BC (and therefore off property)?  Do you miss access to the dining plan?


----------



## scubamouse

bas71873 said:


> Admittedly, I have only read thru about 7 pages of this thread, so sorry if this has been asked & answered.  Do you miss access to the EMH hours if you stay at BC (and therefore off property)?  Do you miss access to the dining plan?



Yes and yes.  Since you're not staying in a Disney resort you don't get the EMH and DDP perks.  For us, we stopped using DDP after it stopped covering tips and we only used EMH at MK in the morning so we'll just go on a non-EMH day.

The money we'll save vs. staying in a villa is staggering.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Do you miss access to the EMH hours if you stay at BC (and therefore off property)? Do you miss access to the dining plan?


Would you be eligible for them?  nope.

Do I "miss" them (as in, wish I still had them)?  Personally, I don't---I don't use EMH most of the time even when I'm onsite (I'm usually avoiding the crowds instead), and I've always been better off without the dining plan, just paying for what I want to eat, when I want to eat it.


----------



## bas71873

Brian Noble said:


> Would you be eligible for them?  nope.
> 
> Do I "miss" them (as in, wish I still had them)?  Personally, I don't---I don't use EMH most of the time even when I'm onsite (I'm usually avoiding the crowds instead), and I've always been better off without the dining plan, just paying for what I want to eat, when I want to eat it.



Sorry, I did mean "miss" as in "miss them because you are offsite and therefore not eligible to take advantage of the EMH".

It is amazing the $$ than can be saved and we are planning a 10 day blowout in 2013 for my 40th and DD's 10th birthdays (we are both July babies), but we don't plan to do just WDW.  In fact it will probably be only 2or 3 days of WDW parks because we want to do Discovery Cove, Aquatica and just have some down time to shop the outlets, do DTD, just lay by the pool and hang out (you know, actually relax a little on vacation ). 

Will put BC on my list of considerations.....


----------



## vettechick99

bas71873 said:


> just lay by the pool and hang out (you know, actually relax a little on vacation ).



BC is great for relaxing. We went last July and didn't hit any parks. Just the water parks and the resort pools. One of my favorite Disney vacations EVER (and I just went for my 25th time in April).


----------



## bas71873

vettechick99 said:


> BC is great for relaxing. We went last July and *didn't hit any parks*. Just the water parks and the resort pools. One of my favorite Disney vacations EVER .




Thanks.  That kind of vacay is right up DH's alley


----------



## Brian Noble

> We went last July and didn't hit any parks. Just the water parks and the resort pools. One of my favorite Disney vacations EVER (and I just went for my 25th time in April).


That's what we did last July too---plus a DisneyQuest visit---and I also thought "Best Orlando Vacation Ever."  Next week we're going back (to VWL this time), but we are visiting the parks.  We'll see---halfway through the week we might just give up and retreat to a lazy river somewhere.


----------



## dimimi

bas71873 said:


> Admittedly, I have only read thru about 7 pages of this thread, so sorry if this has been asked & answered.  Do you miss access to the EMH hours if you stay at BC (and therefore off property)?  Do you miss access to the dining plan?



We are here now.  We always have stayed ON property before. We always did the dining plan and we always used the EMH.  Of course, this time we couldn't.  We did not miss it at all.  We went to a park that did NOT have EMH and we enjoyed breakfast in the condo.  I don't think we could ever stay on site again.  We were renting points from someone at Disney and we loved it...but Bonnet Creek is so much more reasonably priced!  We have a 2 bedroom now for 1/2 of what we paid for a 1 bedroom at Beach Club Villas.


----------



## bas71873

dimimi said:


> we are here now.  We always have stayed on property before. We always did the dining plan and we always used the emh.  Of course, this time we couldn't.  We did not miss it at all.  We went to a park that did not have emh and we enjoyed breakfast in the condo.  I don't think we could ever stay on site again.  We were renting points from someone at disney and we loved it...but bonnet creek is so much more reasonably priced!  We have a 2 bedroom now for 1/2 of what we paid for a 1 bedroom at beach club villas.




thanks!


----------



## scubamouse

dimimi said:


> We are here now.  We always have stayed ON property before. We always did the dining plan and we always used the EMH.  Of course, this time we couldn't.  We did not miss it at all.  We went to a park that did NOT have EMH and we enjoyed breakfast in the condo.  I don't think we could ever stay on site again.  We were renting points from someone at Disney and we loved it...but Bonnet Creek is so much more reasonably priced!  We have a 2 bedroom now for 1/2 of what we paid for a 1 bedroom at Beach Club Villas.



You sound just like us, right down to the BCV.   Does the trip feel less magical being offsite?  Are you going to more non-WDW activities as a result?


----------



## Lisa0620

dimimi said:


> We are here now.  We always have stayed ON property before. We always did the dining plan and we always used the EMH.  Of course, this time we couldn't.  We did not miss it at all.  We went to a park that did NOT have EMH and we enjoyed breakfast in the condo.  I don't think we could ever stay on site again.  We were renting points from someone at Disney and we loved it...but Bonnet Creek is so much more reasonably priced!  We have a 2 bedroom now for 1/2 of what we paid for a 1 bedroom at Beach Club Villas.



THANK YOU, thank you, thank you for this post!  We're in the process of cancelling our VWL reservation and booking Bonnet Creek and I was feeling kind of heavy hearted about it.  Would love to hear more of your impressions when you get back!


----------



## Cdn Gal

we are thinking about adding on another couple of days to our reservation- just so we can hang around the pool a bit more and make it more relaxing like Vettychick   what to do what to do...


----------



## vettechick99

Cdn Gal said:


> we are thinking about adding on another couple of days to our reservation- just so we can hang around the pool a bit more and make it more relaxing like Vettychick   what to do what to do...



Do it!  I must be getting old because I'm all about a vacation where you get up late, sit by or in a pool, and eat a leisurely dinner. We also love to sit on that huge balcony with a cocktail and just chat after DD3 goes to bed. We went to the beach this summer but I seriously could have gone back to BC for another week of nothingness!

A friend of mine is considering staying at BC the week of Oct. 18. Anyone snagged any good deals?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Ohhh Vettechick you are so bad for me!    I think that we are going to go ahead and take the plunge.  Since we are so close to our vacation time, we can add on two extra days.  The cost is $97.30 per night which is fine for us!  I am looking forward to a very relaxing vacation now!    Thanks for the convincing!


----------



## vettechick99

Cdn Gal said:


> Ohhh Vettechick you are so bad for me!    I think that we are going to go ahead and take the plunge.  Since we are so close to our vacation time, we can add on two extra days.  The cost is $97.30 per night which is fine for us!  I am looking forward to a very relaxing vacation now!    Thanks for the convincing!



Never come to me if you are on the fence about vacationing, going shopping, or having one last cocktail. I'm a bad influence!


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## dimimi

scubamouse said:


> You sound just like us, right down to the BCV.   Does the trip feel less magical being offsite?  Are you going to more non-WDW activities as a result?



Our family talked about this. It was odd not being around DISNEY 24/7.  We only had 1 day left at the parks and went to Magic Kingdom and Epcot on Monday.  I guess we just didn't think about the Mickey stuff since when we returned to Bonnet Creek we had 2 bedrooms and a huge kitchen/living room.  We spent our next day at the resort and then went to City Walk.  We went to Blizzard Beach on Wednesday (City Walk at night with friends that happened to be in Orlando) and Typhoon Lagoon on Thursday.  Thursday evening we went to TRex/Downtown Disney and Cirque.

We are already talking about returning for a short vacation next year.  I should add that our kids are older, 12 and 16, so they didn't care about the Mickey stuff.


----------



## bmabe114

booked through Ken because of everyones praise on here....so looking forward to this vacation...me,wife,and the 3 kids...hoping we enjoy it and dont have a problem with shuttle service....from all the pics looks great...saving at least 400 -1000 depending on what offers disney comes out with...going easter 2011 and got it for the 840 a week..I would have to have 2 rooms at pop to accomodate us and they are around 140 a night per that time of year...so I think I will come out way ahead


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

bmabe114 said:


> booked through Ken because of everyones praise on here....so looking forward to this vacation...me,wife,and the 3 kids...hoping we enjoy it and dont have a problem with shuttle service....from all the pics looks great...saving at least 400 -1000 depending on what offers disney comes out with...going easter 2011 and got it for the 840 a week..I would have to have 2 rooms at pop to accomodate us and they are around 140 a night per that time of year...so I think I will come out way ahead




I'd still consider renting a car.  If you're used to WDW transportation, you will be sorely disappointed in anything offered by off site places.  
I don't like being limited to leaving at a certain time.  If we're done earlier than expected, it's nice to just leave whenever we want and head back for a swim.  jmho.


----------



## mamafrei

Does anyone know how early in the morning the BC shuttles leave to head to the parks and when the last pick up time is from the parks to head back to BC?   We will be there in August so I'm trying to iron out our park plans   Or, if anyone out there has a recent shuttle schedule that they could post, that would be great too!!! 

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## litlpixie

Sorry in advance,as I know this was answered before. What kind of coffee filters do the coffeemakers fit? Regular or what? We will be arriving next Friday and Im putting my grocery list together


----------



## valree

I am considering booking Bonnet Creek for the last 3 nights of our trip, and I'm getting excited!  I need to go back and read the entire thread, but I have one question: what is the setup of the rooms in the 2-bedroom and 3-bedroom units?  Do all of the rooms have 2 queen beds or are there some that have kings?


----------



## katallo

litlpixie said:


> Sorry in advance,as I know this was answered before. What kind of coffee filters do the coffeemakers fit? Regular or what? We will be arriving next Friday and Im putting my grocery list together



We were in Building 3 and the coffee makers had the permanent filters.  We took a few but didn't need them.  Have fun!


----------



## charlielinda

I've read parts of the board put have a few questions that I couldn't find the answer to or had differing answers.  So any help would be appreciated.

1.  Is there a fee for the rafts for the lazy river?
2.  Is there a fee for minature golf?
3.  Does anyone have a copy of a recent weekly schedule that would show children activities and/or grown up activities.

Thanks so much!


----------



## gottolovedisney

interested in booking my first trip to BC, but am on a budget.  are you allowed to put 5 people in one bedroom?  I know it says 4, but I have 3 kids.  was thinking my DS could just sleep with us, and my two DD's could share

..is this allowed??


----------



## SalandJeff

mamafrei said:


> Does anyone know how early in the morning the BC shuttles leave to head to the parks and when the last pick up time is from the parks to head back to BC?  ....



Sorry - I can't answer your question, but I wanted to reiterate what someone else posted recently.  I would seriously consider renting a car.  When you consider what you are saving on the room, and then take into account that you will have expenses to get to and from the airport, would be able to drive to Walmart to get a lot of food and save on breakfasts and snacks even if you don't want to cook, and will have flexibility and will not have to wait for shuttles, I think it is well worth it.  You can get some good deals on rental cars.



valree said:


> I am considering booking Bonnet Creek for the last 3 nights of our trip, and I'm getting excited!  I need to go back and read the entire thread, but I have one question: what is the setup of the rooms in the 2-bedroom and 3-bedroom units?  Do all of the rooms have 2 queen beds or are there some that have kings?



We stayed in a 2 bedroom in April.  It is huge!!!  There is one bedroom with a king size bed, private bath with a shower/sink/toilet and an outer bath area with another sink and a jacuzzi tub.  On the other side of the unit there is a bedroom with 2 beds.  There is another full bath right outside that bedroom.  Then you have your full living room, balcony, kitchen and dining room, with a pullout in the living room.  Tons of space.  I have not seen a 3 bedroom.  
     We had rented a 1 bedroom because it is just DH, DD and myself, but the person we rented from upgrade us to the 2 bedroom.  My 6 year old decided she wanted her own bed, so she went to sleep, then my dh would go in the other bed in that room in case she woke during the night and was disoriented and I had the king bed all to myself...heaven


----------



## Pedler

katallo said:


> We were in Building 3 and the coffee makers had the permanent filters.  We took a few but didn't need them.  Have fun!



What size was the coffee maker?  Are you able to get more packets of coffee from the front desk like I have read you can with detergent or do they sell them there?

Thanks.


----------



## katallo

Pedler said:


> What size was the coffee maker?  Are you able to get more packets of coffee from the front desk like I have read you can with detergent or do they sell them there?
> 
> Thanks.



It was a regular size coffee maker (8-10 cups).  Very nice...I think a Cuisinart.
You can go to the front desk for detergent, trash bags, shampoo etc.  They don't provide Bounce sheets, so I took those and bought coffee since we like Dunkin.


----------



## gottolovedisney

is the mini golf free unlimited play?  i thought I heard it is free for only one round?  Is the golf area really crowded??

2- are you allowed to bring your own food/soda/beer to the pools?
3-  do the bars have drink specials/ reasonable prices?

Just got my quote from Ken for a 2BR 8/16-8/18 for $199.
Do you think I got a good deal?  It was much cheaper than other websites I saw

thanks!


----------



## jonmar

I am thinking of booking a 2 bedroom unit for August 28 or 29 for 7 nights. Is there any risk in getting some old unit that needs to be renovated?  Basically does one have to worry about getting the worst unit in the place or are they all pretty well maintained?  Do you have any input in getting a fireworks view or is it luck of the draw?  Is there a grocery store nearby?


----------



## webprinter

charlielinda said:


> I've read parts of the board put have a few questions that I couldn't find the answer to or had differing answers.  So any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 1.  Is there a fee for the rafts for the lazy river?
> 2.  Is there a fee for minature golf?
> 3.  Does anyone have a copy of a recent weekly schedule that would show children activities and/or grown up activities.
> 
> Thanks so much!



1.  I could be wrong but I think they have tubes.  Anyway, whatever they have is free.  DH has used them and said they are tubes and they are free.
2. The mini golf is free.


----------



## gottolovedisney

has anyone found a good deal on a rental car they are willing to share?  we only need one for 2 days- what rental agencies are close by??

Does BC offer shuttle service to the airport??


----------



## Upatnoon

I consider anything under $100 a night to be a good deal for bonnet creek.


----------



## VickiVM

We check in on 8/15 - is now a good time to call and add a building/view request?


----------



## valree

SalandJeff said:


> We stayed in a 2 bedroom in April.  It is huge!!!  There is one bedroom with a king size bed, private bath with a shower/sink/toilet and an outer bath area with another sink and a jacuzzi tub.  On the other side of the unit there is a bedroom with 2 beds.  There is another full bath right outside that bedroom.  Then you have your full living room, balcony, kitchen and dining room, with a pullout in the living room.  Tons of space.  I have not seen a 3 bedroom.
> 
> We had rented a 1 bedroom because it is just DH, DD and myself, but the person we rented from upgrade us to the 2 bedroom.  My 6 year old decided she wanted her own bed, so she went to sleep, then my dh would go in the other bed in that room in case she woke during the night and was disoriented and I had the king bed all to myself...heaven



Thanks for your response!  I will go ahead and book with Ken this week!  I'm really excited about it!



jonmar said:


> I am thinking of booking a 2 bedroom unit for August 28 or 29 for 7 nights. Is there any risk in getting some old unit that needs to be renovated? Basically does one have to worry about getting the worst unit in the place or are they all pretty well maintained? Do you have any input in getting a fireworks view or is it luck of the draw? Is there a grocery store nearby?



I am very interested in knowing this as well!


----------



## ClanHarrison

Wow...how realistic is it that you can rent that 4 br Presidential Suite?

How realistic is it that you can rent that 4 br Presidential Suite over the Christmas holiday ?

That would accomodate us wonderfully!


----------



## rak5701

I am trying to decide if we should drive or fly to WDW? It would be me, DH, DS(5), DD(7mos) and our nanny. We have a mini van and a built in DVD player. I'd break the trip up into 2 days...we'd be driving from Maryland. Is it completely miserable...or worth saving the $$ on airfare. We would rent a van while stayign at BC if we fly. Any input suggestions from anyone?


----------



## darrius1st

rak5701 said:


> I am trying to decide if we should drive or fly to WDW? It would be me, DH, DS(5), DD(7mos) and our nanny. We have a mini van and a built in DVD player. I'd break the trip up into 2 days...we'd be driving from Maryland. Is it completely miserable...or worth saving the $$ on airfare. We would rent a van while stayign at BC if we fly. Any input suggestions from anyone?



I drive everytime my family goes to WDW and it's 7 of us and we have a great time driving. It takes about 18 to 19 hrs. Just make sure you have plenty of snacks and drinks and it will be fine and don't forget Blues Clues and Elmo's World and you will be fine. We call the resort and tell them we will be arriving early. We leave at 4pm and get there about 11 or 12 in the afternoon. I also Live in MD. Also the best Driving is at night you can really fly then.


----------



## kimmer

We've driven the last two years to WDW and we're from Ottawa, Canada. Total driving time is about 22 hours and we break that into two days of driving as well. It's myself, my DH, my M-I-L and our three kids (5,3,2). People think we're crazy but honestly it's really quite a blast. Some of our funniest memories are from the drive. Like a pp said, just be prepared with lots of snacks, etc (we have a small cooler up front with us). We have a portable DVD too for movies and check out from our library a TON of audio books and cd's. Go for it! We're planning our next drive down this spring!


----------



## Upatnoon

rak5701 said:


> I am trying to decide if we should drive or fly to WDW? It would be me, DH, DS(5), DD(7mos) and our nanny. We have a mini van and a built in DVD player. I'd break the trip up into 2 days...we'd be driving from Maryland. Is it completely miserable...or worth saving the $$ on airfare. We would rent a van while stayign at BC if we fly. Any input suggestions from anyone?


If money is an issue to your family, and I doubt you would of brought it up if it wasn't, drive, as it will save you more than a $1,000.

I would tough it out and make the drive in one day, especially since you have 3 people who can take turns at the wheel. You should be able to do it in about 14 hours.


----------



## litlpixie

Everyone's different and actually when I was younger and the kids were younger, we would drive, because YES, we saved alot of money. But the boys are grown and even though we still have the girl at home, my tired rearend cant take those long drives from NY anymore. Southwest Airlines has become my best friend offering non-stop flights to Orlando and only taking up 2.45 hours of my vacation time   I will never drive again, but I wouldnt judge anyone who wanted to either....I hope you enjoy BC, we'll be there for 1st time next Friday and I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Tina

rak5701 said:


> I am trying to decide if we should drive or fly to WDW? It would be me, DH, DS(5), DD(7mos) and our nanny. We have a mini van and a built in DVD player. I'd break the trip up into 2 days...we'd be driving from Maryland. Is it completely miserable...or worth saving the $$ on airfare. We would rent a van while stayign at BC if we fly. Any input suggestions from anyone?



I've driven to WDW from No. Virginia several times now. As a matter of fact, I'm doing it again in less than two months. The drive isn't that bad at all. You should check out the 2,000 mile drive thread on the Transportation Board. You'll find lots of drivers sharing tips and experiences.


----------



## darrius1st

We are staying Aug 14-21 and need to know which building should i request to best see the Fireworks.


----------



## kkmcan

I am wondering if there is a way to get around needing a rental car when staying at BC.  We would need transportation from the airport to the hotel and then we would like to get some groceries but I heard we can order from Garden Grocers and get them delivered.  Does BC run a shuttle from the airport to their hotel?

Also, what if we want to go to the waterparks, DTD or other Disney resorts. Does BC offer shuttles to these places? 

I do love the Magical Express and with free dining there is no need for a grocery run.  Just running the numbers to see if staying in at BC still makes sense with free dining going.

Thanks!


----------



## webprinter

darrius1st said:


> We are staying Aug 14-21 and need to know which building should i request to best see the Fireworks.



I like building 4 the best for a fireworks view.


----------



## Upatnoon

kkmcan said:


> I am wondering if there is a way to get around needing a rental car when staying at BC.  We would need transportation from the airport to the hotel and then we would like to get some groceries but I heard we can order from Garden Grocers and get them delivered.  Does BC run a shuttle from the airport to their hotel?
> 
> Also, what if we want to go to the waterparks, DTD or other Disney resorts. Does BC offer shuttles to these places?
> 
> I do love the Magical Express and with free dining there is no need for a grocery run.  Just running the numbers to see if staying in at BC still makes sense with free dining going.
> 
> Thanks!


If you are comparing a 2-bedroom villa at a Disney resort vs. a 2 bedroom villa at Bonnet Creek, Bonnet Creek will be much cheaper even with a car rental.

If you are comparing Bonnet Creek with a Disney value hotel, the price may be closer, but you are giving up a lot of space. Even then, for many families it will be cheaper to go with Bonnet Creek. It really depends on your spending habits and budget.


----------



## dansyr2514

I would definitely get a rental.....way worth it to be able to come and go as you please.


----------



## SalandJeff

You would have to do some checking, but I think that even if you only used the rental car to/from the airport and for a Walmart food run, it would be less expensive than paying for transportation to/from airport and Garden Grocer.  And then you have the car in case you decide to use it otherwise.


----------



## photobob

If I wanted to stay at Bonnet Creek at the end of may into the first week of June how likely would I be able to get a 2 bdr at the 60 day mark?


----------



## njsweetP

I haven't read thru the whole thread, but this property looks wonderful!!!
How does one go about 'renting' for a week next June?  Is this part of the DVC properties?


----------



## cjdj4

I just finished reading this thread. Thanks to all contributors for the excellent info. 

We just got back on Sunday from a 3 night/4 day stay at BC. My boss is an owner and she passed out offers to a few of us at work for 3 nights at $139. We jumped on that and we got to stay in tower 6. It was wonderful. Well, everything but the 3 hour sales presentation. I didn't know we could get out in 90 min. Also, we had an awful view, but now I know I can ask for fireworks view. Other than that, it was great. I would definitely rent at BC again before going back to stay onsite. I don't even wanna think how much $$$ we spent staying at FT. Wilderness cabins last year when we could have been at BC. 

We live in FL and have APs and we have been to WDW *A LOT *in the past year. We like to go last minute - like plan in a month or less. I am thinking of trying to go at the end of Sept. Thurs. 23- Sun 26. Has anyone rented from Ken or anyone else for only 3 days? Is it as reasonable?


----------



## mrsklamc

I'm sorry if this has been covered but has anyone stayed at both BC and Windsor Hills and can compare?


----------



## Upatnoon

cjdj4 said:


> I just finished reading this thread. Thanks to all contributors for the excellent info.
> 
> We just got back on Sunday from a 3 night/4 day stay at BC. My boss is an owner and she passed out offers to a few of us at work for 3 nights at $139. We jumped on that and we got to stay in tower 6. It was wonderful. Well, everything but the 3 hour sales presentation. I didn't know we could get out in 90 min. Also, we had an awful view, but now I know I can ask for fireworks view. Other than that, it was great. I would definitely rent at BC again before going back to stay onsite. I don't even wanna think how much $$$ we spent staying at FT. Wilderness cabins last year when we could have been at BC.
> 
> We live in FL and have APs and we have been to WDW *A LOT *in the past year. We like to go last minute - like plan in a month or less. I am thinking of trying to go at the end of Sept. Thurs. 23- Sun 26. Has anyone rented from Ken or anyone else for only 3 days? Is it as reasonable?


Ebay is an excellent place to look for last-minute deals for Bonnet Creek.


----------



## gottolovedisney

darrius1st said:


> We are staying Aug 14-21 and need to know which building should i request to best see the Fireworks.




we will be at the BC 8/16-8/18!!!  We put in a request for building 4 or 5- that seems to be the consensus on the best fireworks view!!


----------



## scubamouse

cjdj4 said:


> Has anyone rented from Ken or anyone else for only 3 days? Is it as reasonable?



Check with him.  He's great to work with.  My parents are staying for two nights and the deal isn't as good as our week stay because there's a guest fee that declines the longer you stay.  At a week, it's gone.  Still it's MUCH better than onsite and think of all the taxes you don't end up paying on top of the nightly fee.


----------



## darrius1st

Has anyone stayed since 4th of July and if is the New Pirate Pool finish and if it is please post pictures.


----------



## cjdj4

darrius1st said:


> Has anyone stayed since 4th of July and if is the New Pirate Pool finish and if it is please post pictures.



I was there last weekend and it was not complete. I think they said late August.


To the PPs who suggested ebay and Ken: I think I will look at both. I can't take more than a day or two off work at that time so I the most I can book is 3 nights. But like you said, it's still less than onsite especially if you eat in the room.


----------



## dimimi

cjdj4 said:


> I was there last weekend and it was not complete. I think they said late August.
> 
> 
> To the PPs who suggested ebay and Ken: I think I will look at both. I can't take more than a day or two off work at that time so I the most I can book is 3 nights. But like you said, it's still less than onsite especially if you eat in the room.



We were just there and they told us the new pool was only for Elite members and not for rentals.


----------



## VickiVM

gottolovedisney said:


> we will be at the BC 8/16-8/18!!!  We put in a request for building 4 or 5- that seems to be the consensus on the best fireworks view!!



We're arriving the 15th and staying 'til the 20th - where did you call to make your room request?  Directly to BC?


----------



## gottolovedisney

VickiVM said:


> We're arriving the 15th and staying 'til the 20th - where did you call to make your room request?  Directly to BC?



I booked through Ken Price and put my request into him.  He gave me the impression it was still too soon find out where we will be


----------



## mamafrei

rak5701 said:


> I am trying to decide if we should drive or fly to WDW? It would be me, DH, DS(5), DD(7mos) and our nanny. We have a mini van and a built in DVD player. I'd break the trip up into 2 days...we'd be driving from Maryland. Is it completely miserable...or worth saving the $$ on airfare. We would rent a van while stayign at BC if we fly. Any input suggestions from anyone?



We drive down each time we go and we're from Jersey.  We have 3 little ones and in 2008 we left our house at 7pm.  I had the kids bathed, fed, in their pj's and each one had their blanket and pillows.  They slept until I woke them up for fuel and a "pit stop" then went back to sleep.  We then continued driving straight through until we arrived.  Of course, we stopped for breakfast and such.  The kids were great and slept most of the way since we left at night.  I'm a mom who likes to keep to their normal sleep schedule.......it makes for much happier kids, in my opinion.

We also prefer to drive because I like the fact that if my kids see something they'd like to purchase in the parks or downtown Disney, I don't have to worry about lugging it through an airport or most importantly, will our little "extras" fit on the plane with us.  Not to mention, I LOVE saving the money that I would have spent on a flight.  We have a great time driving and there really are no complaints from anyone.

Pack some snacks, DVD's, games and music and have a wonderful time!  We will be heading down in about 3 weeks and we are all sooooo excited!!! This time we are going nice and leisurely.


----------



## sonomom

Heard alot about the 2 bdrns, are there many 1 bdrms?  Will they have the same views? What size bed is in the bedroom?


----------



## darrius1st

I just rented a week at WBC for Aug 14-21. I just got a confirmation with a confirmation number and me as the Guest traveler. Is this enough or am I suppose to get something else.


----------



## grandmadebby

sonomom said:


> Heard alot about the 2 bdrns, are there many 1 bdrms?  Will they have the same views? What size bed is in the bedroom?



Don't kno about the view but a 1 bedroom has a king size bed in the bedroom and a queen sleeper sofa in the living room.  Set up to accommedate 2-4 people.


----------



## Brian Noble

> We were just there and they told us the new pool was only for Elite members and not for rentals.


Was this, by any chance, a sales staff member?  They're known to stretch (or outright shatter) the truth.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

cjdj4 said:


> I was there last weekend and it was not complete. I think they said late August.
> 
> 
> To the PPs who suggested ebay and Ken: I think I will look at both. I can't take more than a day or two off work at that time so I the most I can book is 3 nights. But like you said, it's still less than onsite especially if you eat in the room.




fwiw, I called Ken for a short visit last yr over Superbowl weekend 09.  Between the extra pts required for Fri & Sat stays plus him now having to pay for a guest certificate, it wasn't worth it.  He said the best value is when staying for a week.  
It can't hurt to call and ask though.


----------



## Lisa0620

Brian Noble said:


> That's what we did last July too---plus a DisneyQuest visit---and I also thought "Best Orlando Vacation Ever."  Next week we're going back (to VWL this time), but we are visiting the parks.  We'll see---halfway through the week we might just give up and retreat to a lazy river somewhere.



Brian - do you mind sharing how you liked VWL and how the experience compared with staying at Bonnet Creek?  TIA.


----------



## darrius1st

Are the Bar-B-que areas gas or charcoal.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Brian - do you mind sharing how you liked VWL and how the experience compared with staying at Bonnet Creek? TIA.


The VWL stay was great.  We really enjoyed it.  The boat service to MK is a nice option, bus service was reasonably prompt all week, though to DS and EP we stopped at Ft. Wilderness on the way---we tended to drive to rope drop for most anywhere but MK, just to be sure.  We never took the bus to AK at all.  The setting of WL on the lake, and the overall theme of the resort is just great.

There were a few things we preferred at Bonnet.  The views at Bonnet can be much better, Bonnet's units are larger, and with more usable balconies.  Bonnet has the lazy rivers, mini golf, and a few other nice features.  VWL has a broader array of recreation with the boats and bikes, but at an extra charge.  The 2BR at VWL was okay for the four of us, but six would be a real squeeze and eight would be near impossible---there just isn't enough common space.  Six would be pretty comfortable at Bonnet, and eight would be a squeeze but doable.  The fridge at VWL is not full size, had trouble keeping things frozen even on the lowest setting, and there was no ice maker.  Parking was inconvenient, especially if you need to make a grocery run midweek.  

These are all relatively small issues.  All things being equal, I think we prefer VWL to WBC.  The conveniences outweighed the complaints.  But, if I had to "settle" for Bonnet, it wouldn't be any great sacrifice, and I don't think I would pay 2-3X to stay at VWL, personally.  OKW and Bonnet were pretty similar to one another for us, and it would be more of a toss-up.  The OKW unit is more comparable to Bonnet, but Bonnet's location and recreation amenities are a little bit better.  OKW might get the nod due to transportation, but it is a close thing because we've had mixed success with the bus system there.

So far, I've been known to turn down a 2BR exchange at SSR for the four of us and would have preferred to take Bonnet if nothing else came up.  SSR has the smaller units, but without the better location.  I'm currently booked in a 1BR at SSR for a solo trip next February though, so the unit size won't be an issue, and might change my mind after that.



> Are the Bar-B-que areas gas or charcoal.


I think they are gas.


----------



## Lisa0620

Thanks so much, Brian.  Even with a 40% PIN a *one* bedroom at VWL is 2-3X what a 2 bedroom is at Bonnet Creek, so your comment about cost was right on.  I'm pretty sure we would like VWL better too, but I'm guessing not 3 times as much.  Thanks again.


----------



## webprinter

sonomom said:


> Heard alot about the 2 bdrns, are there many 1 bdrms?  Will they have the same views? What size bed is in the bedroom?




We have stayed in the one bedroom many times.  They have a lot of them and you can get the same view in a one bedroom as is in a two bdrm.  The one bedrooms are 902 sf.  They have a king bed and double sofa sleeper.


----------



## twoplustwins

Is the max at a one bedroom 4 or do they count infants?  kinda like the 4 + infant rule at a Disney resort.  I was looking at the room layout and a one bedroom would be plenty of enough space for us.


----------



## Brian Noble

I believe everyone counts.  Even if they didn't, I'd spring for the 2BR.  It's only a little more money, and it's wonderful to be able to still use your living room even after the kids are in bed.  We are a family of four, and we get a lot of use out of the living room in the 2BR units, here and at other resorts.  The second bath often comes in handy, too.


----------



## VickiVM

Will be arriving in 2 weeks...couldn't be more excited!!  Reservation and park tickets buttoned up.  I can't tell you all how invaluable everyone's contribution to Disboards have been, especially here and the Budget board.  

We started out doing free dining @ POR for $2000 for the five of us in our family (all kids over 10) - one small hotel room with two adults and 3 teens.

Now, we're doing a 2 bedroom for $110/night, thanks to Ken Price.  (Paid for the resort by selling my old gold, thanks to a super thread on the Budget board) And I just discovered last week that if I register my kids to take an educational class that Disney offers in one of their parks, the same 5-day base tickets that would have cost $1150 w/Undercover Tourist is now only going to cost $714!!!  

My original vacation cost went down by $500 How crazy is that?

So thanks Allison, aka vettechick, and to all the contributors of this thread...and to Al Gore for inventing the internet


----------



## njsweetP

I would loooove to stay at Bonnet Creek!  What can I expect to pay for  a 2 bedroom in June?  $200 a night?  Has anyone stayed there in June and what did you pay (if you don't mind me asking) or you could pm me.  I've been seeing Ken's name and visited his site.  It looks like if I wait until the 60 day mark I could rent for $100 a night.  Thoughts?


----------



## vettechick99

VickiVM said:


> So thanks Allison, aka vettechick, and to all the contributors of this thread...and to Al Gore for inventing the internet





You're welcome. I'm super glad the thread took off - we have some amazing contributors. And it's awesome you could save so much $$$$!! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## dolphindan1

We love Bonnet Creek and will be there again in Nov...We rent thru Ken every year...We usually get a 2 bedroom....I am thinking about a 3 bedroom this year as we will have inlaws...

Does anyone know if the 3 bedroom can get a fireworks view?


----------



## jennifer_f

This thread is great!  we are planning a small trip in December for a wedding at WDW and this place looks much better than forking over $$$ for rooms on site and gives us our own privacy.   
I have never been to FL in December, are all the pools and such still open?  Or do they just down for the season?


We are looking to go around Dec 26-31.  Is going to vacationupgrades.com the best place to try for a price quote? Or any other places to book?  We could do a 1 bedroom or a 2 bedroom if the price was right!

Thanks for all the great posts!


----------



## darrius1st

darrius1st said:


> I just rented a week at WBC for Aug 14-21. I just got a confirmation with a confirmation number and me as the Guest traveler. Is this enough or am I suppose to get something else.



I asked this question but no one responded. Can someone please help?


----------



## garmich

valree said:


> I am considering booking Bonnet Creek for the last 3 nights of our trip, and I'm getting excited!  I need to go back and read the entire thread, but I have one question: what is the setup of the rooms in the 2-bedroom and 3-bedroom units?  Do all of the rooms have 2 queen beds or are there some that have kings?



The 2-BR units have a king bed in the master bedroom, 2 double beds in the 2nd bedroom and a double sleeper sofa in the living room.  The maximum occupancy is 8 (with 6 in private rooms).

The 3-BR units have a king bed in the master bedroom, a queen bed in the 2nd bedroom, 2 double beds in the 3rd bedroom and a queen sleeper sofa in the living room.  The maximum occupancy is 10 (with 8 in private rooms).


----------



## garmich

webprinter said:


> We have stayed in the one bedroom many times.  They have a lot of them and you can get the same view in a one bedroom as is in a two bdrm.  The one bedrooms are 902 sf.  They have a king bed and double sofa sleeper.



Actually there not that many 1-bedrooms and 3-bedrooms at BC.  The majority of the rooms are 2-bedroom units.


----------



## Upatnoon

njsweetP said:


> I would loooove to stay at Bonnet Creek!  What can I expect to pay for  a 2 bedroom in June?  $200 a night?  Has anyone stayed there in June and what did you pay (if you don't mind me asking) or you could pm me.  I've been seeing Ken's name and visited his site.  It looks like if I wait until the 60 day mark I could rent for $100 a night.  Thoughts?


I would aim for $100 a night or less.

 In multiple stays, I've never paid more than that. Obviously, if it was for Christmas week, or some other peak holiday, you may have to pay more, but I would not go on those anyway.


----------



## Upatnoon

darrius1st said:


> I asked this question but no one responded. Can someone please help?


That's all you need. They will have your name at the guard shack when you pull in. When you go inside to check in, bring your ID and make sure you know your car tag.

After you check in, you will be directed to another desk to pick up your parking pass. That is where they will ask you about taking the timeshare tour.

Have fun


----------



## luckylady131

Made a new thread asking my question.


----------



## BeachMama13

So glad to have found this thread!  Just booked a 2br for Nov 20-27th.  Hopefully we'll be able to get a fireworks view since DD turns into a pumpkin early.  

I've asked Ken for a FW view and a high floor if possible.  Should I request a specific tower too?  He said the new one (tower 6, I think) was about to open.

Angi


----------



## saucymb

dolphindan1 said:


> We love Bonnet Creek and will be there again in Nov...We rent thru Ken every year...We usually get a 2 bedroom....I am thinking about a 3 bedroom this year as we will have inlaws...
> 
> Does anyone know if the 3 bedroom can get a fireworks view?



We were on the 12th floor of building 5 in a 3 bedroom unit, and had a decent view of the Epcot fireworks. From the balcony, it was to the left; the two smaller bedrooms also had very nice views of Epcot.


----------



## mamafrei

mamafrei said:


> Does anyone know how early in the morning the BC shuttles leave to head to the parks and when the last pick up time is from the parks to head back to BC?   We will be there in August so I'm trying to iron out our park plans   Or, if anyone out there has a recent shuttle schedule that they could post, that would be great too!!!
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance



Anyone??  Anyone??  

Yes, we will have our car with us since we are driving down but would much rather take the shuttle.


----------



## SparKeLLy

I think the very first shuttle leaves at 8am to Epcot and Magic Kingdom (8:15 for the other 2 parks) 

I only have a shuttle schedule from Nov 2008 so I've been going off that to do my planning for now. I've seen more recent schedules posted somewhere, probably in this thread and they seemed to be pretty similar to what I've got so hopefully  nothing has changed too much. 

It lists Returns from Magic Kingdom in the evening at every half hour until 11:30, sometimes later.

But if anyone has a recent schedule I'd love to see it too


----------



## bas71873

I'm curious as to what everyone does about food, assuming you are hitting the parks (be in WDW, Universal, whatever) each day (or at least most days).  I mean, breakfast seems like a no-brainer, and lunch, well I guess that would be eaten in the parks...at least for us it probably would be.  So, do you come back to BC for dinner?  Do you cook?  Do you still just eat out most of the time?

I don't MIND cooking on vacation at all.  We got to Nags Head every summer and it's only 3 hours away for us so stocking up the coolers and heading out is easy breezy.  But, if we drive to FL, we're talking 12 hours and so I'm not thinking stocked up coolers are a bright idea (in the summer anyway).  

So, do you shop?  How do you do that without buying a bunch of stuff you won't end up using.  Do you just hit the grocery daily?

Curious as to what others do???


----------



## saucymb

bas71873 said:


> I'm curious as to what everyone does about food, assuming you are hitting the parks (be in WDW, Universal, whatever) each day (or at least most days).  I mean, breakfast seems like a no-brainer, and lunch, well I guess that would be eaten in the parks...at least for us it probably would be.  So, do you come back to BC for dinner?  Do you cook?  Do you still just eat out most of the time?
> 
> I don't MIND cooking on vacation at all.  We got to Nags Head every summer and it's only 3 hours away for us so stocking up the coolers and heading out is easy breezy.  But, if we drive to FL, we're talking 12 hours and so I'm not thinking stocked up coolers are a bright idea (in the summer anyway).
> 
> So, do you shop?  How do you do that without buying a bunch of stuff you won't end up using.  Do you just hit the grocery daily?
> 
> Curious as to what others do???



We have a good, hearty breakfast: bacon or sausage, french toast, fresh fruit and yogurt, maybe bagels and cream cheese, coffee and juice. We usually pack a picnic lunch to eat in the parks. We take our soft-sided backpack cooler. Dinner is usually a counter service meal, though at the end of our vacation last time we were wishing we had brought another picnic dinner the last night or two as the prospect of yet another chicken nugget or cheeseburger was not at all appetizing.

We usually have a light snack in the evening when we get back. Cheese and crackers, yogurt for the kids, fresh fruit, a sandwich. 

Shopping is easy, I really do just make a list and buy only what we'll use during the week. We always drive, and take our cooler, so anything we don't use we bring home; works out nicely. We don't really cook elaborate meals, just breakfast really. But that alone, the way my family eats breakfast, saves us a ton of money and time.


----------



## litlpixie

I made ADR's for us for lunches in the parks and we'll be having dinner back at BC. Lunch is less expensive and we'll still be able to eat at our faves. I plan on easy meals like pizza,salad,BBQ chicken,tacos, etc. for dinner

We'll be there this Friday for the 1st time and we are 1st timers offsite!! I am looking forward to the extra space for everyone, that's going to be great. Also, no overpacking since the washer and dryer will be right in out villa!


----------



## litlpixie

I forgot to ask this before-where do I go again to grocery shop?? Will the front desk have some sort of map of the area with places to shop, restaurants,etc?

TIA


----------



## dolphindan1

litlpixie said:


> I forgot to ask this before-where do I go again to grocery shop?? Will the front desk have some sort of map of the area with places to shop, restaurants,etc?
> 
> TIA



Is this your first trip??? are you familiar at all with the area?.....the crossroads is probably the most convienent for restaurants...Its about 3 miles away...leave Bonnet Creek go to red light turn right go thru DTD when you get to the big Disney gate at the big intersection...the crossroads will be straight across...its a big 4 to 6 lane intersection...I believe thats also 535

for shopping we go to the...we go to superwalmart on 535 its about a 10 minute drive...as u leave BC go to 1st red light take a right...then take first right on to Epcot Center Drive hwy 530...follow for about 3 to 4 miles to intersection of 535...turn right about 5 miles will be walmart on the right...

Bonnet Creek also has a little convienent shop in the check in bldg...kinda pricey...they also have a little hamburger joint in the same area...its pretty good and on par with Disney Prices...we have eaten there a couple times...also for eating in the room...we love to cook spaghetti...fast and good...also not a big fan but kids love em...frozen pizzas are quick and painless...we keep lots of snacks that we will trow into our park bag each night....

Edit to add....I see you stayed at Coronado Springs...BC is about a mile away maybe 2....right next to CBR...so if you are familiar at all with that area you will have no issues finding anything


----------



## Brian Noble

From bonnet, I tend to go to the Winn Dixie just north of Crossroads; the Goodings in Crossroads is overpriced, and on my one and only visit a year and a half ago was dark, dingy, with water stains on the carpets and ceilings.


----------



## litlpixie

Thanks for your help, Brian! Yes, I am familiar with the area---The DISNEY PROPERTY AREA ONLY though- This will also be our first time renting a car. I guess I shouldnt get too lost if I just keep Spaceship Earth in my sight


----------



## webprinter

Brian Noble said:


> From bonnet, I tend to go to the Winn Dixie just north of Crossroads; the Goodings in Crossroads is overpriced, and on my one and only visit a year and a half ago was dark, dingy, with water stains on the carpets and ceilings.




We usually shop at that Winn Dixie also.  Instead of going straight into the Crossroads shopping center, you would turn left and go down that road for maybe 1/2 to 1 mile and it is on the right.  (DH drives, so I don't know the exact distance).  The Winn Dixie is pretty decent and the prices are much better than Goodings.


----------



## katallo

darrius1st said:


> I asked this question but no one responded. Can someone please help?


I pm'd you.  Hope it helps


----------



## Brian Noble

> I'm curious as to what everyone does about food, assuming you are hitting the parks (be in WDW, Universal, whatever) each day (or at least most days). I mean, breakfast seems like a no-brainer, and lunch, well I guess that would be eaten in the parks...at least for us it probably would be. So, do you come back to BC for dinner? Do you cook? Do you still just eat out most of the time?


We do the same thing whether we are in a DVC unit or offsite.  Breakfast in the unit.  Lunch and dinner are almost always out.  If we're taking an evening off, we might eat in rather than trek to some restaurant, but I'm more likely to order delivery or grab a roast chicken from Winn Dixie than to actually cook anything.


----------



## Upatnoon

litlpixie said:


> I forgot to ask this before-where do I go again to grocery shop?? Will the front desk have some sort of map of the area with places to shop, restaurants,etc?
> 
> TIA


They will give you a sheet with directions to several places. I prefer Publix, which is about 15 minutes away and has lots of deli items.

As for what to get, just think about what you want. We get things that are very easy to quickly make and foods that are good for a meal or a snack.


----------



## gottolovedisney

http://www.orlandofuntickets.com/Kids-Eat-Free/

We stumbled upon this link for kids 11 and under to eat free for all their meals at certain restaurants in orlando.  Its for $17.95 and is good for 90 days after you activate it.  Don't know much about it, but it seems like alot of choices so I thought I would pass it along


----------



## DisneyFam09

We usually shop on check in day. This will be our 1st visit to BC as we have stayed at Orange Lake and Publix is practically on property. So we will be looking for a closer grocery or super walmart. As for food, breakfast consists of eggs, french toast, or cereal and coffee/juice. We pick up snacks to bring in the park and enjoy after the park. A CASE of water and gatorade is a must. We love freezing them overnight then bring them in a small soft cooler on park days. Some days we do eat lunch back at resort. We get stuff to make salads and sandwiches, salad dressing, mayo. And we always pick up a rotisserie chicken from grocery store for our rest day. Don't forget to pick up butter. We bring baggies, trash bags, coffee filters, dish washer detergent, travel size laundry detergent, clorox wipes from home.
At Orange Lake they only provided sample size dish washer detergent, one roll of paper towels, two trash bags, a couple coffee filters, and SOS pad. So we always buy more paper towels and bring some stuff from home. We fly down so we do most everything when we get there. We try to plan leftover meals. Left over bread and eggs for the week becomes french toast on last day, rotisserie chicken on salad or sandwich the next day. Extra cereal goes on the plane as a great snack and so on...


----------



## bxmetfan

What is the best way make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## bxmetfan

Is there somewhere with information about renting?


----------



## bas71873

Thanks for the tips on "eating & shopping".  I tend to over shop, over buy and end up with a lot of stuff I never use, but I bought it because we "might"!


----------



## Tina

bxmetfan said:


> Is there somewhere with information about renting?



You can book directly through the Wyndham Bonnet Creek website (http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com), which is the most expensive way to go about it. You can also search for the resort on Ebay for owners who are renting points. Most people on this thread have rented from Ken Price. His website is http://www.vacationupgrades.com.


----------



## mpfett

I just wanted to the hundreds of Thank You's throughout this thread. It is a great resource for someone new and looking for any information. The links and pics are a fantastic addition to the normal banter.
Thank you


----------



## Cdn Gal

Does anybody know the name of the lady that dances to Cuban music at the front gate?


----------



## ntsammy5

Cdn Gal said:


> Does anybody know the name of the lady that dances to Cuban music at the front gate?



Really?  I'm looking forward to that!  BTW,where in the 1000 Islands?  I spent a lot of time at Ft Drum and also spent a lot of time in the 1000 Islands!  Spent part of my honeymoon there 37+ years ago!


----------



## katallo

Cdn Gal said:


> Does anybody know the name of the lady that dances to Cuban music at the front gate?



We loved her, but when we were there in April they said she was no longer working at the resort.  I'll be curious to see if anyone else can update.  She made us smile every time we came through the gate.


----------



## snappy

I don't remember seeing her during our May trip, sad to say.


----------



## VickiVM

bas71873 said:


> I'm curious as to what everyone does about food, assuming you are hitting the parks (be in WDW, Universal, whatever) each day (or at least most days).  I mean, breakfast seems like a no-brainer, and lunch, well I guess that would be eaten in the parks...at least for us it probably would be.  So, do you come back to BC for dinner?  Do you cook?  Do you still just eat out most of the time?
> 
> I don't MIND cooking on vacation at all.  We got to Nags Head every summer and it's only 3 hours away for us so stocking up the coolers and heading out is easy breezy.  But, if we drive to FL, we're talking 12 hours and so I'm not thinking stocked up coolers are a bright idea (in the summer anyway).
> 
> So, do you shop?  How do you do that without buying a bunch of stuff you won't end up using.  Do you just hit the grocery daily?
> 
> Curious as to what others do???



For breakfast, we'll do cereal or breakfast tacos of eggs and sausage - filling to get through the morning .  Lunches and dinners will be burgers w/all the fixings-hoping to find the pre-cooked burgers that only need to be reheated.  Sandwiches, tacos w/rice & re-fried beans(repurpose the lettuce and tomato from burgers), jambalaya (repurpose the rice & sausage from breakfast), nachos (repurpose the beans), will probably do one or two meals in the park and looking forward to trying one of the highly recommended pizza places off-property.  I hadn't thought about the rotisserie chicken until mentioned here - that might be our arrival meal and we can repurpose the leftover chicken on the nachos or in the jambalaya.

My husband is an awesome cook, so I know we'll eat well


----------



## Shelli_5

VickiVM said:


> So thanks Allison, aka vettechick, and to all the contributors of this thread...and to Al Gore for inventing the internet



I agree 100%. Just made my reservations with Ken Price today for a 2-bedroom deluxe during the first week in October. I'm so excited!!

     Shelli


----------



## M & E love WDW

I too want to thank everyone for all of the information and for the patience you all exercise when answering questions for everyone.  It's a big thread and definitely takes time to read but I sure enjoyed it.  Has me excited about our upcoming Sept trip.  My Dad gave me an RCI trade and I was so happy to get BC.  After seeing all of the beautiful pictures, I had to go back and verify my confirmation.  I really was thinking "too good to be true" since my DH and I have been disappointed with trades in the past.  The internet is a beautiful thing .  Sites like the disboards strongly discourage false advertising.  

I've been lucky enough to have many visits to the world since 1971 when it all began.  We've stayed on site and off in the past.  But I couldn't beat the $$$ savings with this trip.  We LOVE being on property and already have an additional trip booked for next Thanksgiving (Ft Wilderness).  MK by boat is one of my favorite things!!!    We'll have a pretty good sized group on that trip.

Our food plan for the upcoming trip will be breakfast in and then wing it since we don't have any kids to worry about.  I don't have any thing against cooking but we really enjoy our evenings in the parks.  I like that I'm keeping my stress level down by NOT having a plan this trip.


----------



## bonoriffic

We are booking with Ken for a 2 BR at the end of October. We will have two boys who will have just turned 1 and just short of 3. (Free buffets for a few more weeks!)

My oldest has been sleeping in a double bed with bed rails for awhile so I'm not too concerned about him. The youngest will obviously still be in a crib, or converted crib to toddler bed. I'd prefer to not bring a pack and play, so can one of the double beds be pushed against the wall? Are they excessively high?


----------



## mindondisney

Hi DIS friends,

I am not sure where to post a message that I am renting out a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for Labor Day weekend.  Here are the details:

two bedroom unit
Max Occ/Privacy - 8 / 6
Kitchen - Full
Check-in Date - Saturday 09/04/2010
Check out date  Saturday 09/11/2010

You are welcome to send me a PM about the reservation.  We are asking $725 for the week .  

If this does not belong on this thread, I am so sorry and we can move it!  
Julie


----------



## litlpixie

We check in tommorow (Friday) at BC (Thank you Ken and Denise!!) I'll try to post while we're there. So much left to do and I have to get through this work day still  Anyway, thanks for all the great advice and info on this thread. Talk to you all in a week!!


----------



## darrius1st

litlpixie said:


> We check in tommorow (Friday) at BC (Thank you Ken and Denise!!) I'll try to post while we're there. So much left to do and I have to get through this work day still  Anyway, thanks for all the great advice and info on this thread. Talk to you all in a week!!



if you can post Picture of the resort and the progress on the new areas.


----------



## gottolovedisney

litlpixie said:


> We check in tommorow (Friday) at BC (Thank you Ken and Denise!!) I'll try to post while we're there. So much left to do and I have to get through this work day still  Anyway, thanks for all the great advice and info on this thread. Talk to you all in a week!!



Have a great time!


----------



## horseshowmom

DisneyFam09 said:


> We usually shop on check in day. This will be our 1st visit to BC as we have stayed at Orange Lake and Publix is practically on property. So we will be looking for a closer grocery or super walmart.



Take 536 to 535 and turn right. Super Walmart will be on the right a ways down the road (not far). They also have lots of souvenirs if you need them.


----------



## mpfett

I saw on the points chart there are now 1BR/2BR/3BR Pres. Suites.  What is the difference btn the regular rooms and the Pres. upgrade?


----------



## DisneyDetective

i always wanted to know the resort looked like.


----------



## darrius1st

We need a Table of Contents for this thread


----------



## TotoToo

mpfett said:


> I saw on the points chart there are now 1BR/2BR/3BR Pres. Suites.  What is the difference btn the regular rooms and the Pres. upgrade?



Upgraded cabinets in kitchen/bath. Stainless steel appliances. A few more fake floral arrangements. Darker finishes, more wood than the "standard".  Not a big difference really.


----------



## scubamouse

I've been doing some running and want to keep it up on vacation.  Is there a trail around the lake or someplace else to run outside?  I know there are treadmills but I like getting out for a run.


----------



## Upatnoon

scubamouse said:


> I've been doing some running and want to keep it up on vacation.  Is there a trail around the lake or someplace else to run outside?  I know there are treadmills but I like getting out for a run.


There is a nice running path along the road leading to Bonnet Creek that I've seen several people using.


----------



## lindsey

M & E love WDW said:


> I too want to thank everyone for all of the information and for the patience you all exercise when answering questions for everyone.  It's a big thread and definitely takes time to read but I sure enjoyed it.  Has me excited about our upcoming Sept trip.  My Dad gave me an RCI trade and I was so happy to get BC.  After seeing all of the beautiful pictures, I had to go back and verify my confirmation.  I really was thinking "too good to be true" since my DH and I have been disappointed with trades in the past.  The internet is a beautiful thing .  Sites like the disboards strongly discourage false advertising.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to have many visits to the world since 1971 when it all began.  We've stayed on site and off in the past.  But I couldn't beat the $$$ savings with this trip.  We LOVE being on property and already have an additional trip booked for next Thanksgiving (Ft Wilderness).  MK by boat is one of my favorite things!!!    We'll have a pretty good sized group on that trip.
> 
> Our food plan for the upcoming trip will be breakfast in and then wing it since we don't have any kids to worry about.  I don't have any thing against cooking but we really enjoy our evenings in the parks.  I like that I'm keeping my stress level down by NOT having a plan this trip.



It sounds like you will be there the same week we are.
My mom gave us our week for our Christmas present.


----------



## wed100105

Tina said:


> You can book directly through the Wyndham Bonnet Creek website (http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com), which is the most expensive way to go about it. You can also search for the resort on Ebay for owners who are renting points. Most people on this thread have rented from Ken Price. His website is http://www.vacationupgrades.com.



I highly suggest www.redweek.com. It is a reputable site where owners rent out weeks that they have booked. I'm on there and I think several other disers are on there as well. Search for the lowest price and then ask if other dates are available.


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Considering BC as an option for my next trip. I have a few questions. The answers are probably on the thread somewhere but I have gone through several pages and can't find the answers. 

1. Is there housekeeping? One of the things I like about vacations is someone will tidy up for me. 

2. What about laundry?

3. What exactly are the onsite dinning options? I read that someone wished there were more options but tell me about what they do have. 

4. Do they ever have specials? I went to the vacationupgrades.com website and it listed a 2 bedroom as $180 per night. I am not comfortable in buying a vacation package on e-bay. I figure that $180 would be the cost of 2 rooms at a value resort at Disney unless Disney runs a special for the time I hope to go (late May). 

5. Any issues with noise levels? That is one of the problems with a value resort at Disney. You can hear everything your neighbor is doing. 

I think this is it for now. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Brian Noble

1: No daily housekeeping (there might be weekly if you stay more than one week).
2: There is a washer/dryer in each unit.
3: There are two pool bars.  One has pizza, the other sandwiches and salads.  There's also a cafe with grab and go items and coffee, and a _small_ market with staples.  http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/MCOBC/dining/main.wnt
4: Bonnet Creek is a timeshare, not a cash-rental resort.  You *can* often find units available through Wyndham or Expedia. but they will be expensive relatively speaking.   Vacationupgrades is the web site of an individual Wyndham timeshare owner by the name of Ken Price.  His rates are pretty clearly spelled out.  You can find other owners at redweek.com, tug2.net, and forums.atozed.com.
5: We stayed in a 2BR last July and didn't have any noise issues that I recall.


----------



## wed100105

Brian Noble said:


> 5: We stayed in a 2BR last July and didn't have any noise issues that I recall.



We were there for 2 weeks starting July 22, 2010 in the fourth tower and were amazed with how soundproof the units were. You couldn't even here people in the halls or above you. Once I heard a little plumbing noises in the bathroom, but it was very faint and my room was silent. 

HTH!


----------



## VickiVM

My 12 year old wants to know if there is a cd player in the 2-bedroom to play her cd's.  If not, I'm assuming there is a clock radio, correct?

Also, does the resort 'loan' out dvd's?


----------



## Brian Noble

The room description doesn't mention CD players.  There are clock radios and a DVD player, and the description does mention DVDs available for check out.

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/MCOBC/guestrooms/main.wnt


----------



## kellyballoon

Hey, new here and I have enjoyed reading all your posts and seeing the pics. 

I was wondering if anyone knows if the pool by Torre Del Dol, Bldg 6 is open yet.

We're staying there next month and really looking forward to it!


----------



## traveljunkie

WHEW--I Finally got through this entire thread...only took a week 

Thanks for all the efforts in answering a million questions!

Vettechick99--thanks for starting this thread and congratulations on your very soon birth!!!

Brian Noble-- Hello from a fellow TUGGER!!  Thanks to TUG I knew that BC was as close as you can get without technically being 'on property' and has very nice rooms & ammendities.

I am excited to go BUT I think I really goofed.  I got so excited to pull our spring break week at BC and didn't think things through.  The whole Orlando trip started because I wanted my kids to be able to go the Wizarding World before my daughter graduates this year....but now the reality has sunk in that BC is going to be a bit of a drive and hassle to IOA/US.  I was trying to diversify a little...but that WDW pull keeps pulling me. 

Anyway, I'm sure I'll have more questions as time gets nearer just wanted to say  to all who answer questions.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

traveljunkie said:


> WHEW--I Finally got through this entire thread...only took a week
> 
> Thanks for all the efforts in answering a million questions!
> 
> Vettechick99--thanks for starting this thread and congratulations on your very soon birth!!!
> 
> Brian Noble-- Hello from a fellow TUGGER!!  Thanks to TUG I knew that BC was as close as you can get without technically being 'on property' and has very nice rooms & ammendities.
> 
> I am excited to go BUT I think I really goofed.  I got so excited to pull our spring break week at BC and didn't think things through.  The whole Orlando trip started because I wanted my kids to be able to go the Wizarding World before my daughter graduates this year....but now the reality has sunk in that BC is going to be a bit of a drive and hassle to IOA/US.  I was trying to diversify a little...but that WDW pull keeps pulling me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure I'll have more questions as time gets nearer just wanted to say  to all who answer questions.



I would definitely consider staying onsite at Universal at least one night.  Their perk for onsite guests is to bypass regular lines.  It's like having unlimited fast pass.   Worth every penny.  Once you try it you're instantly spoiled. We won't ever visit w/o room key.  
You can check in very early in am, get your key before room is ready, head to parks to use.  Also can use key day of check out until park closing so for 1 night's stay, you get 2 full days of express line access.


----------



## traveljunkie

Even if I could convince my Dh to do this....I just did a search for each day of the week we'll be in Orlando plus the day before and after our timeshare week.  There's no availability for any of the three hotels.  March 18th-27th

I'm guessing it's too pricey but can you purchase the front of the line passes in addition to park passes or is it just for hotel guests?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

You are just too early.  Universal has not opened on-line reservations for 2011 yet.


----------



## traveljunkie

Brian Noble said:


> You are just too early.  Universal has not opened on-line reservations for 2011 yet.




oops


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

traveljunkie said:


> Even if I could convince my Dh to do this....I just did a search for each day of the week we'll be in Orlando plus the day before and after our timeshare week.  There's no availability for any of the three hotels.  March 18th-27th
> 
> I'm guessing it's too pricey but can you purchase the front of the line passes in addition to park passes or is it just for hotel guests?
> 
> Thanks!


You can buy but then can only ride each attraction once.  With the room key you can keep going on.  They are pricey but offer AAA rates too.  
We figure, we have to stay somewhere....   By the time you pay for another hotel and 4 Express Passes, you're back to 1 nt stay onsite. 

Also most restaurants and shops offer 10% discount for AAA members.


----------



## A&MsMommy

Can you get a pull-out bed at BC?  

Here's my dilemma...My DH wants our kids in a different room than us and in their own beds they are a boy, 13 and girl 6, make sense.  This next trip we're hopefully taking my parents.  If we take the master with the king and give the double beds room to my parents, that leaves only a pull-out for the kids.  Will they let you get a rollaway bed for that purpose?


----------



## charlesh

litlpixie said:


> Thanks for your help, Brian! Yes, I am familiar with the area---The DISNEY PROPERTY AREA ONLY though- This will also be our first time renting a car. I guess I shouldnt get too lost if I just keep Spaceship Earth in my sight



If you have a Garmin or Tomtom GPS unit you plan to take and use with your rental car, there is a mousesavers.com POI file you can download and transfer to your unit that will add all the on-site locations and a bunch of very useful off-site locations.  The link is www-dot-mousesavers-dot-com/gps-dot-html (sorry, I haven't posted ten times so it won't allow me to put in links so I had to get creative adding it ^^).  It's a long web page with a lot of good information to read.  He tells you what is in the file and in as much detail as needed how to install them onto your unit.

I generally wouldn't recommend renting a unit, first because they may be an older less capable unit, you can't add a custom POI, and they're usually $10 a day so you'd be paying $70 to add it to your car and that puts you half way to owning a brand new lower end unit at $150.


----------



## grandmadebby

A&MsMommy said:


> Can you get a pull-out bed at BC?
> 
> Here's my dilemma...My DH wants our kids in a different room than us and in their own beds they are a boy, 13 and girl 6, make sense.  This next trip we're hopefully taking my parents.  If we take the master with the king and give the double beds room to my parents, that leaves only a pull-out for the kids.  Will they let you get a rollaway bed for that purpose?



I don't know about the roll away but we take a twin air mattress with us no matter where we stay.  They are a life saver to have although we take ours because the 5 year old is a bed wetter and it is easier to clean up if there is an accident.  I think most 6 year olds would sleep very comfortable on one.


----------



## Alexander

A&MsMommy said:


> Can you get a pull-out bed at BC?
> 
> Here's my dilemma...My DH wants our kids in a different room than us and in their own beds they are a boy, 13 and girl 6, make sense.  This next trip we're hopefully taking my parents.  If we take the master with the king and give the double beds room to my parents, that leaves only a pull-out for the kids.  Will they let you get a rollaway bed for that purpose?



Considering you have a group of 6 and the room will already sleep 8, I doubt a rollaway is available.  They would have concerns that you'll be violating occupancy restrictions.  Can one of the kids sleep in the other double bed in the second bedroom? Grandparents take the pull-out?  Otherwise, I would say you really need to get a 3 bedroom unit.


----------



## Alexander

darrius1st said:


> We need a Table of Contents for this thread





I can't wait for this thread to reach 100 pages so we can close it and start fresh!  It takes forever to load and then you've got to remember where you left off reading!


----------



## scubamouse

Quick room request question:

We're booking through Ken and want to give him a request for tomorrow.  We're looking for a lake view near the pool with the water slide.  What building should we request?  We figure if we're around for the fireworks, we can watch them from ground level.


----------



## Brian Noble

I always find it better to ask for "what" I want, rather than "where".  That way, the room assigner has the best chance of meeting my needs if a particular building is not available.


----------



## A&MsMommy

Alexander said:


> Considering you have a group of 6 and the room will already sleep 8, I doubt a rollaway is available.  They would have concerns that you'll be violating occupancy restrictions.  Can one of the kids sleep in the other double bed in the second bedroom? Grandparents take the pull-out?  Otherwise, I would say you really need to get a 3 bedroom unit.



I just realized they have a three bedroom, which would work actually probably better so if we do it, I think we'll try to go this route!  

I thought about the blow up mattress, but I don't want to have to pack and lug it!

Thanks !!!


----------



## lunapnp

saysay said:


> We are renting through Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals....found them on VBRO.  She has been very easy and pleasant to deal with and there are no complaints with the BBB in Colorado where she is based.  We rent condos through VBRO one or twice a year and so far always works out great.  This is our first time renting a timeshare property - we go next week we shall see.  Our room is confirmed, so we are good to go.  I can't wait my first time to Disney World!
> 
> Good luck!



I was looking at renting a unit through Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals.  How was your experience with them?  Anyone else use them?


----------



## A Mickeyfan

VickiVM said:


> My 12 year old wants to know if there is a cd player in the 2-bedroom to play her cd's.  If not, I'm assuming there is a clock radio, correct?
> 
> Also, does the resort 'loan' out dvd's?


I am in a 2 bedroom now & don't see a CD player. I don't know if they have free loaner DVD's or not, I never asked.  There is a clock radio in each of the bedrooms.


----------



## VickiVM

A Mickeyfan said:


> I am in a 2 bedroom now & don't see a CD player. I don't know if they have free loaner DVD's or not, I never asked.  There is a clock radio in each of the bedrooms.



That's so sweet of you to respond.  Thanks for checking.  I'll let her know.  Have fun!


----------



## dolphindan1

Its usually in the Cabinet under the TV in the living room...


----------



## dolphindan1

We usually stay in a 2 bedroom and have a nice Illuminations fireworks view...we are going with a 3 bedroom this year as my SIL and MIL ate going...does anyone know if the 3 bedroom units have a firework view?

edited to add:

Just saw saucymb's response....thanks


----------



## VickiVM

dolphindan1 said:


> Its usually in the Cabinet under the TV in the living room...



A CD player (or DVD that also plays music CD's) or just a DVD player?


----------



## dolphindan1

Alexander said:


> I can't wait for this thread to reach 100 pages so we can close it and start fresh!  It takes forever to load and then you've got to remember where you left off reading!



I thought a thread closed at 250 pages


----------



## dolphindan1

VickiVM said:


> A CD player (or DVD that also plays music CD's) or just a DVD player?



I think its just a cd/radio player...


----------



## VickiVM

dolphindan1 said:


> I think its just a cd/radio player...



Thanks


----------



## dolphindan1

Cdn Gal said:


> Does anybody know the name of the lady that dances to Cuban music at the front gate?



She is great is always a great welcome from us as we return to the parks...


----------



## MTW

Has anyone stayed in Tower 2? How are the rooms? What is the condition?
Thanks! Looking forward to our first stay at Bonnet Creek!


----------



## LisaxMarie

I'm an Owner at Orange Lake and also apart of RCI. I have seen this resort and it's beautiful. I am going to try and switch out a week of Orange Lake for a week at the Creek! Think I should?
If so, what would you suggest I request for a room. It would have to be a two bedroom.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

VickiVM said:


> That's so sweet of you to respond.  Thanks for checking.  I'll let her know.  Have fun!



You are welcome...  I do think, CD player or not, she will love it here!


----------



## webprinter

MTW said:


> Has anyone stayed in Tower 2? How are the rooms? What is the condition?
> Thanks! Looking forward to our first stay at Bonnet Creek!



We stayed in tower 2 most recently a couple years ago and it was still very nice although I have heard they have started redoing them.  None of the rooms we have been in have looked run down at all.  The only ones I haven't liked were in tower 5 and that was because the furniture was ugly and the room arrangement was different.  It was more at an angle.


----------



## gottolovedisney

Leaving tomorrow for Universal and will be at the BC on Monday 

Thanks to everyone for all the great info on this thread- it was a huge help!!


----------



## Melnalala

Nice to see inside, Have been passing it in the car for years.


----------



## DCTooTall

VickiVM said:


> A CD player (or DVD that also plays music CD's) or just a DVD player?




The one in the Living room is a CD/DVD player.   Last November when I stayed we actually ended up buying the CD/DVD of the Blue Man Group show,  and then later in the week we were watching the DVD while eating dinner at the resort. 


Also,  I don't believe they have FREE DVD's available to borrow,   but there is a rental machine available in the arcade where you can rent DVD's.  (Think redbox).   It's a bit pricier than RedBox (available just about anywhere it seems),   but if you are car-less and wanted something to entertain the kids,  it's an option.



I personally can't wait... i'll be back there in March,  and again for another week next November.


----------



## kellyballoon

Does anyone know if there are fireworks at Downtown Disney? I know Epcot has em nightly, but our room apparantly faces Downtown Disney so I was wondering if we will see them there. 

Also, is there anywhere on the resort property that's a good spot for watching the fireworks at Epcot if we don't get them from our room?
Thanks!


----------



## dolphindan1

kellyballoon said:


> Does anyone know if there are fireworks at Downtown Disney? I know Epcot has em nightly, but our room apparantly faces Downtown Disney so I was wondering if we will see them there.
> 
> Also, is there anywhere on the resort property that's a good spot for watching the fireworks at Epcot if we don't get them from our room?
> Thanks!


 
If you are facing DTD you still may be able to look to the left and see Illuminations...We were facing DTD and Typhoon Lagoon last Nov but still had a nice view off the left side of the Balcony to see Fireworks and on clear night you could faintly see Wishes


----------



## BeachMama13

Has Tower 6 opened yet?  I'm wondering how the views will be from it.  We have a 2br rented thru Ken for Thanksgiving week.  

Can't wait to go!


----------



## webprinter

Personally, I think building 4 has the best fireworks view.  You can see both EPCOT and MK from there.  I will look when we are there again in 2 weeks but I don't know how much of a fireworks view there will be in building 6 due to the way it faces and the height of the towers in front of it.  If tower 4 doesn't cover it up, it might be pretty good.  I guess I didn't pay much attention to it last time we were there.


----------



## kellyballoon

dolphindan1 said:


> If you are facing DTD you still may be able to look to the left and see Illuminations...We were facing DTD and Typhoon Lagoon last Nov but still had a nice view off the left side of the Balcony to see Fireworks and on clear night you could faintly see Wishes



We were told that we face conservation land and DT Disney, so we'll see. Not a big deal as we'll probably all be asleep by the time fireworks start going off anyway! lol


----------



## Lisa0620

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do people know in advance where their room is?  (I rented thru vacationupgrades and I didn't ask anything about a room request thinking I was supposed to call 2 weeks prior with requests...?  Did I mess up?)


----------



## Upatnoon

Lisa0620 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do people know in advance where their room is?  (I rented thru vacationupgrades and I didn't ask anything about a room request thinking I was supposed to call 2 weeks prior with requests...?  Did I mess up?)


I don't think anyone really knows for sure where their room is until they show up at the front desk. I think you can call the resort 2 weeks ahead and make a request.

When I check in, I ask for a room in the area I want and so far they have been very accomodating. They tell me what they have available in what buildings. For me, location is far more important than any views because of the layout of the resort.


----------



## Tina

Does anyone know how cab service is here? I have a friend coming in for just a few days during our stay. Getting to the resort from the airport will be a breeze, but what about her return trip? Do cabs sit out front like at some of the Disney resorts? Or will she need to call one to come get her?


----------



## Upatnoon

Tina said:


> Does anyone know how cab service is here? I have a friend coming in for just a few days during our stay. Getting to the resort from the airport will be a breeze, but what about her return trip? Do cabs sit out front like at some of the Disney resorts? Or will she need to call one to come get her?


I have seen cabs there a few times, but if there isn't one, there are plenty that can get there in a couple of minutes.

On the same street as Bonnet Creek is the Hilton and Waldorf Astoria, which no doubt has some cabs hanging about.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Whooo- Hooo!!!!!    I am here now and hooked up!!!  Things have changed since March 2009.  All in a good way- the landscaping has really matured and it is now very lush and tropical.  Building 6 is open and people are starting to check in, but the pool is not open as of yet.  They told us it should be ready sometime this week.  They said it was a 7 million dollar pool that they have added with a themed pirate ship etc.  As well, they are starting to build a hotel right on property inbetween Building 6 & 1.  Inside the units they have added some nice finishing touches- more plants and the towels are now folded in a fancier manner.  They have also upgraded the knives, blender and coffee pot since 2009.  I wondered if they got upset at people telling them that the blenders they first provided didn't crush ice.    Because as you know- it's all about the fruity drinks!  We were able to check in yesturday at 10am- didn't think we would be able to but the room was open.  Took our tour at 10:45- out within an hour.  It was nice to hear about the new things that are going on.  I am taking pictures today while DH is playing golf at the new Waldorf Astoria golf course.  I will post once we get back. We are here for 9 nights so if anybody has any questions- ask!  I'll try to come back on at least a couple of more times before we leave!


----------



## SparKeLLy

Cdn Gal said:


> Took our tour at 10:45- out within an hour.  It was nice to hear about the new things that are going on.  I am taking pictures today while DH is playing golf at the new Waldorf Astoria golf course.  I will post once we get back. We are here for 9 nights so if anybody has any questions- ask!  I'll try to come back on at least a couple of more times before we leave!



Did you get anything for taking the tour? Also if you have the current bus schedule to the parks, could you take a picture of that for me? Enjoy your time!


----------



## vettechick99

Cdn Gal said:


> Whooo- Hooo!!!!!    I am here now and hooked up!!!  Things have changed since March 2009.  All in a good way- the landscaping has really matured and it is now very lush and tropical.  Building 6 is open and people are starting to check in, but the pool is not open as of yet.  They told us it should be ready sometime this week.  They said it was a 7 million dollar pool that they have added with a themed pirate ship etc.  As well, they are starting to build a hotel right on property inbetween Building 6 & 1.  Inside the units they have added some nice finishing touches- more plants and the towels are now folded in a fancier manner.  They have also upgraded the knives, blender and coffee pot since 2009.  I wondered if they got upset at people telling them that the blenders they first provided didn't crush ice.    Because as you know- it's all about the fruity drinks!  We were able to check in yesturday at 10am- didn't think we would be able to but the room was open.  Took our tour at 10:45- out within an hour.  It was nice to hear about the new things that are going on.  I am taking pictures today while DH is playing golf at the new Waldorf Astoria golf course.  I will post once we get back. We are here for 9 nights so if anybody has any questions- ask!  I'll try to come back on at least a couple of more times before we leave!



Sounds sooo nice! I wish I was there right now. I was looking through some of our trip pictures and wanted to book a trip! Don't even care if I visit the parks. Maybe next summer - this time as a family of 4. 

Have a great time!


----------



## BeachMama13

Cdn Gal said:


> Whooo- Hooo!!!!!    I am here now and hooked up!!!  Things have changed since March 2009.  All in a good way- the landscaping has really matured and it is now very lush and tropical.  Building 6 is open and people are starting to check in, but the pool is not open as of yet.  They told us it should be ready sometime this week.  They said it was a 7 million dollar pool that they have added with a themed pirate ship etc.  As well, they are starting to build a hotel right on property inbetween Building 6 & 1.  Inside the units they have added some nice finishing touches- more plants and the towels are now folded in a fancier manner.  They have also upgraded the knives, blender and coffee pot since 2009.  I wondered if they got upset at people telling them that the blenders they first provided didn't crush ice.    Because as you know- it's all about the fruity drinks!  We were able to check in yesturday at 10am- didn't think we would be able to but the room was open.  Took our tour at 10:45- out within an hour.  It was nice to hear about the new things that are going on.  I am taking pictures today while DH is playing golf at the new Waldorf Astoria golf course.  I will post once we get back. We are here for 9 nights so if anybody has any questions- ask!  I'll try to come back on at least a couple of more times before we leave!




Are you staying in Bldg 6?  What's the best bldg to request for a fireworks view?  We'd like to stay in B6 but if there's not a decent view of the Fireworks, then we'll request something else.

Have big fun!


----------



## Lisa0620

vettechick99 said:


> Maybe next summer - this time as a family of 4.



Congrats on another cutie!


----------



## vettechick99

Lisa0620 said:


> Congrats on another cutie!



Thanks!!


----------



## ClanHarrison

I don't think I've seen anyone reference staying in or requesting Bldg. #1.  Have many of you stayed in Bldg. 1 recently?  It's not too dated or something, is it?


----------



## VickiVM

We checked into bldg 5 yesterday around 1pm - room was ready.  My family was blown away with our accomodations!

Rooms are in great shape, except my hairdryer broke right as I turned it on this morning...didn't really need it anyway.  

Took the shuttle to MK yesterday evening.  The pick up was right on time.  The return was about 10 min. late and also picked up Epcot as well, so a long ride home.  No big deal, really - saved us $14 in parking.

I've been called 7 times for the tour, but have not answered the phone.  Also had a door hanger on our doorknob that said they are "holding your free gift".  As much as $100 gift cert. would be nice,not worth 2-3 hours of our time.  They were pretty persistant @ check-in, too, when trying to get us to commit to a reservation for a 'survey'.

Oh, in room 1280 - nice Epcot fireworks view.  DH is cooking pasta & shrimp tonight for a nice evening in and will probably sneak in a trip to the hot tub and watch fireworks later.  I can't imagine ever doing another Disney vacation again any other way!!


----------



## mamafrei

I'm packing up my family of 5 now and will be arriving at BC this Friday .  This will be our 1st time at BC since we became owners in 2008 and we are all very excited.  

I called today to find out where we were for the room assignments and we will be in a 3 bedroom in Tower 5 with a fireworks view for 10 nights .  

Thank you to all, who have put so much time and effort into your thoughts and opinions regarding BC and the willingness to help out those who have not yet stayed there .  I am very grateful to you all!

Now I'm just wondering how the crowds will be in the parks for the next 2 1/2 weeks.  Hopefully not to bad since most southern schools are in session now....so we'll see!

Thanks again for everything, you all are the best


----------



## grandmadebby

[QUOTE=I've been called 7 times for the tour, but have not answered the phone.  Also had a door hanger on our doorknob that said they are "holding your free gift".  As much as $100 gift cert. would be nice,not worth 2-3 hours of our time.  They were pretty persistant @ check-in, too, when trying to get us to commit to a reservation for a 'survey'.


When we do guest reservations I tell them to take their cell phone and just unplug the phones from the walls.  Don't really appreciate Wyndham badgering my guest, when they want information they ask me and I put them in touch with the right person.


----------



## kadillon

I'll be at Bonnet Creek from August 28-September 4....celebrating my 10th anniversary!  Not sure what's left in the rooms between guests so I thought I'd check and see if anyone would like to take my stuff when we leave...also if anyone is leaving on my arrival date, I'll happily take your dishsoap, etc!  I've done this before at other timeshares and it's a great way to not throw so much stuff away.  I'm assuming the front desk would hold a bag of stuff to pass on.  Anybody interested?


----------



## Brian Noble

> just unplug the phones from the walls


Remind them to plug it back in if they need an internet connection; the port is on the phone, IIRC.


----------



## BAST

ClanHarrison said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone reference staying in or requesting Bldg. #1.  Have many of you stayed in Bldg. 1 recently?  It's not too dated or something, is it?



We are in building 1 right now (room 517).  Room is very nice - granite countertops and everthing looks pretty new.  No flat panel tvs however (we don't care - in our 11 days, we have had the tv on maybe twice).

We did not make a specific room request - I only asked to get in early (a request taht was not granted).

Location is very quiet - however the view is not great.


----------



## lunapnp

grandmadebby said:


> When we do guest reservations I tell them to take their cell phone and just unplug the phones from the walls.  Don't really appreciate Wyndham badgering my guest, when they want information they ask me and I put them in touch with the right person.





Brian Noble said:


> Remind them to plug it back in if they need an internet connection; the port is on the phone, IIRC.



 Thank you both!  I will definitely remember those bits of information!  I just booked a two BR for HALF of what we WERE going to pay to stay on property at Disney.  I am getting very excited about this trip.  Glad to hear so many good things about BC!!!  Any suggestions on a building to choose?  If it makes any difference, I have a DD in a wheelchair!


----------



## Catira

VickiVM said:


> We checked into bldg 5 yesterday around 1pm - room was ready.  My family was blown away with our accomodations!
> 
> Rooms are in great shape, except my hairdryer broke right as I turned it on this morning...didn't really need it anyway.
> 
> Took the shuttle to MK yesterday evening.  The pick up was right on time.  The return was about 10 min. late and also picked up Epcot as well, so a long ride home.  No big deal, really - saved us $14 in parking.
> 
> I've been called 7 times for the tour, but have not answered the phone.  Also had a door hanger on our doorknob that said they are "holding your free gift".  As much as $100 gift cert. would be nice,not worth 2-3 hours of our time.  They were pretty persistant @ check-in, too, when trying to get us to commit to a reservation for a 'survey'.
> 
> Oh, in room 1280 - nice Epcot fireworks view.  DH is cooking pasta & shrimp tonight for a nice evening in and will probably sneak in a trip to the hot tub and watch fireworks later.  I can't imagine ever doing another Disney vacation again any other way!!



We have been lucky on our two previous trips to Bonnet Creek. Have never been called once to do the tour. Not even when we have picked up the parking pass. 

Building 5 is a great location.. what floor are you on? Last time we were there we could see the Epcot "ball" but of course had a view of the parking lot. We will be at Bonnet Creek again this xmas, and love the proximity to downtown disney as well as the short drive to the parks. 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kitkat32

stayed there in February and going back in November.  We are Wyndham owners and love BC.  I know everyone hates the presentations.  I'm not a fan but could use help in saving some money.  does anyone know if they are giving free or discounted tickets right now for attending?


----------



## DCTooTall

kitkat32 said:


> stayed there in February and going back in November.  We are Wyndham owners and love BC.  I know everyone hates the presentations.  I'm not a fan but could use help in saving some money.  does anyone know if they are giving free or discounted tickets right now for attending?



When I went last november I was given $75 in Disney Gift Cards for my "owner's update".


----------



## scubamouse

kadillon said:


> I'll be at Bonnet Creek from August 28-September 4....celebrating my 10th anniversary!  Not sure what's left in the rooms between guests so I thought I'd check and see if anyone would like to take my stuff when we leave...also if anyone is leaving on my arrival date, I'll happily take your dishsoap, etc!  I've done this before at other timeshares and it's a great way to not throw so much stuff away.  I'm assuming the front desk would hold a bag of stuff to pass on.  Anybody interested?



I'm there at the same time but I love this idea! 

Does anyone know what sandwich shops are closeby?  Any subway/quiznos/panera etc. would do?  We like to pick up pre-made sammys and take them to the parks with us.  One foot long feeds DH and me and is a fraction of the price of food in the parks.


----------



## ahill004

We check in on Sept. 11th and would love your stuff if the hotel would hold it for a week? And I woudl gladly pass on our stuff on the 18th to someone!


----------



## TotoToo

scubamouse said:


> I'm there at the same time but I love this idea!
> 
> Does anyone know what sandwich shops are closeby?  Any subway/quiznos/panera etc. would do?  We like to pick up pre-made sammys and take them to the parks with us.  One foot long feeds DH and me and is a fraction of the price of food in the parks.



You'd have to head to Downtown Disney or out to 535 and the Crossroads area where there are a few sub type places including a Quizno's in the Crossroads & a Subway at the intersection of 535 & Palm Parkway (both less than 1/2 mile from DD).


----------



## Alexander

kadillon said:


> I'll be at Bonnet Creek from August 28-September 4....celebrating my 10th anniversary!  Not sure what's left in the rooms between guests so I thought I'd check and see if anyone would like to take my stuff when we leave...also if anyone is leaving on my arrival date, I'll happily take your dishsoap, etc!  I've done this before at other timeshares and it's a great way to not throw so much stuff away.  I'm assuming the front desk would hold a bag of stuff to pass on.  Anybody interested?



We too will be there the same exact days!  We are celebrating DS's and my birthdays!


----------



## scubamouse

My DS turns 10 on September 4 and it's our 9th 'gotcha day' too 

Sounds like subway is closer to BC!  Ten days - getting very excited!


----------



## disfamily4ever

I've been curious about trying Bonnet Creek, but have never stayed.  Maybe we can stay there, in October for MNSSHP.


----------



## kcwheeler

Thank you so much for this thread! I just booked today through Ken for our October trip! We've always stayed offsite but thought we wanted to stay onsite this time and had the Poly booked. Then I found this thread and thought it sounded perfect for us. Now I can't believe I was going to pay that much to cram 6 of us in 1 small room!


----------



## charlielinda

Are there charges for minin golf or the lazy river?  Also are some pools more quiet than others?


----------



## Brian Noble

> Are there charges for minin golf or the lazy river?


No.  You do need to leave ID to check out golf equipment.  And, you may have to wait for a tube.


----------



## DCTooTall

From what I recall,  the only "extra charges" that existed were for some of the scheduled activities at the resort which are listed in the pamphlet you are given at checkin (you can also call and request a PDF before you arrive).    Some things are free,  such as the pool tourny,  outside movies,  etc...   while some charge (some arts&crafts things will charge for the supplies...  like the Tshirt you are getting to design.... ice cream social will charge for the sundaes,  etc).

 Activites with any sort of additional charge are marked as such within that activites guide.

And of course,  DVD rentals and arcade games you pay for,   but that would be anyplace.


The Resort ammenties,   such as the pools, lazy rivers,  minigolf, slides,  pool table,   playstation in the main room,  etc etc,   are included in your stay.  For some items they may request a room number or your ID to ensure return of equiptment,    but there isn't any additional monetary charge.


----------



## VickiVM

kcwheeler said:


> Thank you so much for this thread! I just booked today through Ken for our October trip! We've always stayed offsite but thought we wanted to stay onsite this time and had the Poly booked. Then I found this thread and thought it sounded perfect for us. Now I can't believe I was going to pay that much to cram 6 of us in 1 small room!



You absolutely won't regret it. We're here now.  I have a 12, 14 and 16 year old and will NEVER stay in a one bedroom hotel room again for vacation.  I'm telling you - having extra space is one of the keys to having a sane vacation w/teens.  And we've stayed on-site 7 times previously.  My kids are the best versions of themselves right now...well, out of gratitude partly, but because we're not on top of one another.

We just finished a quick dinner of tacos that my husband made and we're heading out to the pool. I'll glady pass up EMH, free dining, free parking and any other on-site perk for this!!!


----------



## mamafrei

VickiVM said:


> You absolutely won't regret it. We're here now.  I have a 12, 14 and 16 year old and will NEVER stay in a one bedroom hotel room again for vacation.  I'm telling you - having extra space is one of the keys to having a sane vacation w/teens.  And we've stayed on-site 7 times previously.  My kids are the best versions of themselves right now...well, out of gratitude partly, but because we're not on top of one another.
> 
> We just finished a quick dinner of tacos that my husband made and we're heading out to the pool. I'll glady pass up EMH, free dining, free parking and any other on-site perk for this!!!



So glad that your having a great stay! We check-in on Friday and can't wait!


----------



## Tina

We'll be driving down next month for our first BC stay, so we'll have the opportunity to pack items that we normally wouldn't if we were flying. Any suggestions on items you wished were in the room? How about the soaps, shampoos, facial tissue, bath tissue, towels, cleansers, etc? Any issues with quantity or quality?


----------



## scubamouse

Does the Bonnet Creek have a business center?  I'm hoping not to need it but just in case


----------



## webprinter

Tina said:


> We'll be driving down next month for our first BC stay, so we'll have the opportunity to pack items that we normally wouldn't if we were flying. Any suggestions on items you wished were in the room? How about the soaps, shampoos, facial tissue, bath tissue, towels, cleansers, etc? Any issues with quantity or quality?




I always bring my own shampoo but that is due to personal preference.  They give you small sample bottles.  We have never run out of soap and my opinion is that they soap they have is fine.  The facial tissue is NOT soft!!!!!  It is hard as a rock.  The toilet paper is ok.  Not good but not overly bad either.  The towels are fine.  They have bath towels, hand towels, tub and shower mats, washcloths, dishclothes, dish towels and beach towels.  I don't think you would need any extras.  I bring clorox or lysol wipes for wiping down the switches, knobs on lamps, door knobs, remotes, etc.  They will give you a starter supply of coffee and laundry detergent so if you want more, bring it from home or stop at a dollar store when you get there.  They supply plenty of paper towels and plastic garbage bags.  You will get about 5 or 6 dishwasher packets.  I've never tried asking for extra supplies, I just bring my own, so I don't know if they will give you extras for free or not.  This is just my opinion, others may disagree.


----------



## webprinter

I just ran into a first at Bonnet Creek.  I don't know if it has been posted or not and I am too lazy to reread all the posts.  We have been to Bonnet Creek at least 10 or more times and we have always called 2 weeks in advance to make a room request.  This time I called and was told no.  I told the gentleman who I was talking to, that it had always been allowed before.  He said that because we were staying in a presidential unit (any size),  we are given the room that was booked.  Because I booked it online, I wasn't given a room choice when I booked.  So, the moral of the story is, if you book a presidential unit, make sure you call and do not do it online.  FYI.


----------



## horseshowmom

scubamouse said:


> Does the Bonnet Creek have a business center?  I'm hoping not to need it but just in case



Yes, I believe they had 6 computers (might have been 4 though) and 1 networked printer.


----------



## Kricketnp

Just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, and it was definitely one of the best places I've stayed in Florida. We stayed on the 11th floor in Building 5 and had a view of the lazy river and the Tower of Terror. We could also see Pop Century, the Mouse Ears and Everest waaaay off in the distance.
















Zero-Entry beginning of the Lazy River...










Lounge chair view...


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Kricketnp said:


> Just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, and it was definitely one of the best places I've stayed in Florida. We stayed on the 11th floor in Building 5 and had a view of the lazy river and the Tower of Terror. We could also see Pop Century, the Mouse Ears and Everest waaaay off in the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Tower 5 from 8/9 to 8/13.  When you were there did  you see any adults & children outwardly disregarding the lazy river pool rules?  This was my 2nd stay in that tower (stayed last Aug too).  That pool was the only one I saw this at.  The other pools had employees around so guests had to observe the rules.  I saw parents holding beer & soda cans while floating around in the river.  Leaving the empties on the sides of the pool area.  I saw children stacking tubes & then pushing them in front of other guests while floating.  There were children dragging the tubes on the concrete with another child in them (in front of parents) and nothing was said to them. There were children throwing items down from their balcony onto the guests below (security was called by a guest for that one). There were children swimming under you while you were on a tube then coming up in front of you (on purpose) they were hanging on the backs of  your tubes.. I saw adults taking tubes out of the water & hoarding them next to their chairs.  I saw adults moving other's belongings away from a chair so they can sit there.  I was shocked.  None of that happened at any of the other pools, just the lazy river between towers 4 & 5.  I really think it was because there was no type of supervision there at tall while the others have a life guard or someone there.
> There was one girl who even when asked very nicely by some, not to shoot the cannon water in her face.  The girl then shot it right at her face.  After that someone said something to her & then several floating adults & teens got up and splashed her to see how she liked it LOL  I really had to LOL at that one.  The girl then ran to her parents.
> I am not putting down BC, I love that place. I just feel that there are some guests who abuse situations & sad to say, need supervision...   They need to be sure they are watching their children instead of drinking (mixing drinks with glass bottles) on the pool deck or floating with a beer in their hand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ClanHarrison

ClanHarrison said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone reference staying in or requesting Bldg. #1.  Have many of you stayed in Bldg. 1 recently?  It's not too dated or something, is it?






BAST said:


> We are in building 1 right now (room 517).  Room is very nice - granite countertops and everthing looks pretty new.  No flat panel tvs however (we don't care - in our 11 days, we have had the tv on maybe twice).
> 
> We did not make a specific room request - I only asked to get in early (a request taht was not granted).
> 
> Location is very quiet - however the view is not great.



Thank you for responding BAST.  Sorry, I was away from the boards for a few days so I don't know if you're still on vaca or not.  I hope you're enjoying/enjoyed it!  Tell us something we haven't heard about the place yet , or just about how much you're enjoying it there.  I'm very excited about visiting BC so I like to hear live, first-hand accounts  .

No flat screens?  I thought everyone had switched over to the flat panels at this point  .  We're staying in a 4 b/r Presidential Suite so I'm hoping they've pulled out all the stops in those and everything is..."modern"? 

Does anyone know if there are flat panels in the Pres. Suites or not?  Also, would the Pres. Suites have pretty good views?  I know we're in Bldg. #1, but I haven't asked for any sort of preferential view because, actually...I figured a Pres. Suite should come with the "best" of what they had to offer...including the view from it. 

Could anyone weigh in on the "level of comfort" the Pres. Suites offer, including views?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Alexander

scubamouse said:


> My DS turns 10 on September 4 and it's our 9th 'gotcha day' too
> 
> Sounds like subway is closer to BC!  Ten days - getting very excited!



My DS turns 12 on August 31st and I turn....uhhmmm 21....on September 4th!


----------



## horseshowmom

A Mickeyfan said:


> I was in Tower 5 from 8/9 to 8/13.  When you were there did  you see any adults & children outwardly disregarding the lazy river pool rules?  This was my 2nd stay in that tower (stayed last Aug too).  That pool was the only one I saw this at.  The other pools had employees around so guests had to observe the rules.  I saw parents holding beer & soda cans while floating around in the river.  Leaving the empties on the sides of the pool area.  I saw children stacking tubes & then pushing them in front of other guests while floating.  There were children dragging the tubes on the concrete with another child in them (in front of parents) and nothing was said to them. There were children throwing items down from their balcony onto the guests below (security was called by a guest for that one). There were children swimming under you while you were on a tube then coming up in front of you (on purpose) they were hanging on the backs of  your tubes.. I saw adults taking tubes out of the water & hoarding them next to their chairs.  I saw adults moving other's belongings away from a chair so they can sit there.  I was shocked.  None of that happened at any of the other pools, just the lazy river between towers 4 & 5.  I really think it was because there was no type of supervision there at tall while the others have a life guard or someone there.
> There was one girl who even when asked very nicely by some, not to shoot the cannon water in her face.  The girl then shot it right at her face.  After that someone said something to her & then several floating adults & teens got up and splashed her to see how she liked it LOL  I really had to LOL at that one.  The girl then ran to her parents.
> I am not putting down BC, I love that place. I just feel that there are some guests who abuse situations & sad to say, need supervision...   They need to be sure they are watching their children instead of drinking (mixing drinks with glass bottles) on the pool deck or floating with a beer in their hand...




Did you by any chance complain to the front desk? If not, I know that I (and many other guests) would appreciate it if you would contact them with your experiences. I love Bonnet Creek, but one of the things that I liked so well was the upscale environment (definitely NOT the type of behavior you are describing). Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

Sadly, after a week-long stay in a 2BR at VWL this past July, I can tell you that unsupervised children are not limited to offsite resorts---nor did the lifeguards do much about it.


----------



## Pedler

scubamouse said:


> Does the Bonnet Creek have a business center?  I'm hoping not to need it but just in case



Yes, they do have a business center.  4 computers with Internet access.  Two are have printer capabilities.  I used the center to print our boarding passes when we were there a few weeks ago.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Is there any fees to use the business center?
 (computers, internet, printers, etc.)
Thanks in advance for any info!!


----------



## luvsvacations

Does anyone have a picture of the pool at bldg 5 and the lazy river - or maybe I just missed it ???
Thanks


----------



## Pedler

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> Is there any fees to use the business center?
> (computers, internet, printers, etc.)
> Thanks in advance for any info!!



No charge.


----------



## mrzrich

luvsvacations said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the pool at bldg 5 and the lazy river - or maybe I just missed it ???
> Thanks



Yes literally, you just missed them.  The pictures are right up this page a few posts up Post #1293


----------



## luvsvacations

mrzrich - thank you for the response.  DOes this pool look a lot like the main pool ???


----------



## traveljunkie

I have a l-o-n-g time to wait for my trip but I have a couple questions.  I exchanged with RCI, it's been awhile since I requested a building/room and I can't remember when the resorts get the exchange information. Can I request now or do I need to wait until 2 weeks before check in?

Also, I'll be traveling with 2-3 teenagers (14, 17, 17) and 10 yr old, I am thinking I would want tower 4, a high room with a view of the fireworks.  Does that sound right or should I want another building with this crew?

Thanks!


----------



## VickiVM

A Mickeyfan said:


> Kricketnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, and it was definitely one of the best places I've stayed in Florida. We stayed on the 11th floor in Building 5 and had a view of the lazy river and the Tower of Terror. We could also see Pop Century, the Mouse Ears and Everest waaaay off in the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Tower 5 from 8/9 to 8/13.  When you were there did  you see any adults & children outwardly disregarding the lazy river pool rules?  This was my 2nd stay in that tower (stayed last Aug too).  That pool was the only one I saw this at.  The other pools had employees around so guests had to observe the rules.  I saw parents holding beer & soda cans while floating around in the river.  Leaving the empties on the sides of the pool area.  I saw children stacking tubes & then pushing them in front of other guests while floating.  There were children dragging the tubes on the concrete with another child in them (in front of parents) and nothing was said to them. There were children throwing items down from their balcony onto the guests below (security was called by a guest for that one). There were children swimming under you while you were on a tube then coming up in front of you (on purpose) they were hanging on the backs of  your tubes.. I saw adults taking tubes out of the water & hoarding them next to their chairs.  I saw adults moving other's belongings away from a chair so they can sit there.  I was shocked.  None of that happened at any of the other pools, just the lazy river between towers 4 & 5.  I really think it was because there was no type of supervision there at tall while the others have a life guard or someone there.
> There was one girl who even when asked very nicely by some, not to shoot the cannon water in her face.  The girl then shot it right at her face.  After that someone said something to her & then several floating adults & teens got up and splashed her to see how she liked it LOL  I really had to LOL at that one.  The girl then ran to her parents.
> I am not putting down BC, I love that place. I just feel that there are some guests who abuse situations & sad to say, need supervision...   They need to be sure they are watching their children instead of drinking (mixing drinks with glass bottles) on the pool deck or floating with a beer in their hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Tower 5 from the 15-20th and did not notice any of that sort of behavior the 2 evenings we were @ the lazy river.  Could have been isolated to just that group of guests.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## webprinter

I think it is about 2 weeks prior when BC gets the RCI information.


----------



## VickiVM

Just wanted to post that we checked out this morning.  Our stay was wonderful!  We really used the kitchen quite a bit.  My husband cooked pasta w/shrimp in a cream sauce one evening (no leftovers that evening), tacos another evening, eggs and bacon one morning.  We made sub sandwiches w/all the fixin's and took them to the park one day.  Then last night we had nachos w/ a corn & red pepper chowder (I know - soup sounds like the last thing to have in August, but it was sooo delicious).

The sofa bed was comfortable, according to my 16 year old son.  My girls were in the 2nd bedroom.  I requested a fireworks view in bldg. 5 and got my request - we were able to see both Illuminations and Wishes from our balcony.

Pool was nice, but a little on the warm side.  It would have been nice to have it not so heated.  We only used it in the evening, so maybe during the daytime it was not heated.

We used he shuttle on our arrival day since we didn't want to pay $14 for only 3 hours in the park.  Departure from the resort was on time, but the return bus was running late (maybe 10 min).  We used our car the other 4 days out of convenience, although, if the shuttle was our only choice, it wouldn't be so bad.

My husband and daughter used the mini golf one evening.  You have to check out the clubs from the main buidling, I believe, and the green is located in another area.  My husband said the course was looking quite worn.

Overall, an awesome resort and is still hands down a much better value for the money vs. what we would have spent at a WDW one-room resort.


----------



## VickiVM

Tina said:


> We'll be driving down next month for our first BC stay, so we'll have the opportunity to pack items that we normally wouldn't if we were flying. Any suggestions on items you wished were in the room? How about the soaps, shampoos, facial tissue, bath tissue, towels, cleansers, etc? Any issues with quantity or quality?



I personally didn't like the shampoo and conditioner.  We also took those combo laundry and dryer sheets for the wash and they worked wonderfully!


----------



## BAST

We just returned from a two week stay at Bonnet Creek.  We were in building 1 room 517.  The room was pretty clean (except as described below). The view was not great - but I did not make any special requests.

The building seemed pretty dead - there was a ton of parking available and it was very quiet.  

I was very, very impressed by the room.  We had previously stayed at Disney deluxe resorts for all of our prior trips, but this 2 bedroom suite was far nicer.  The extra room, large balcony, full size fridge, two bathrooms and the washer/dryer were simply wonderful.  The mattress was extremely comfortable.  I would definitely stay here again.

I was also impressed by the grounds and the overall cleanliness of the resort.  

The only down side - I was not impressed by the pools.  The closest pool was salt water (I hated the fact that I needed to shower after leaving the pool) and the other pools were rather small and unsupervised (only one had a slide and the too many other swimmers were simply obnoxious).  We ended up going swimming only one time because of this.  Disney deluxe resorts clearly have better pools, and (generally) better supervision at the pools.

We did not use any of the other resort amenities.  

We rented a car so never used the shuttle service.

We did go to WalMart on the first night of our trip, and purchased soap, shampoo, toilet paper, detergent, etc..  We generally did not use the supplies provided in the rooms.

We also did not cook anything in the room (but we did eat breakfast in the room everyday).

The internet hook up was great - better than at the WDW resorts and it did not cost any extra amount.

We did not have flat panel tvs in any room.  No one cared - we watched very little tv during our trip.  That said, there was a DVD player and there were a lot of  tv channels available (inlcluding HBO).

The sales pitch at check in was not too bad.  I simply cut off the sales pitch immediately and got my parking pass.

My only other complaint - I am allergic to dust mites and clearly the bed here was full of them (here at home I use allergy coverings on the bed, and regularly wash (really boil) the sheets).  After a day of constant sneezing and a runny nose, I ended up using Claritin and Zyrtec every day (something that I have not done for years or at any other hotel I have stayed in for the last several years). 

We used Ken Price to book our room.  I really recommend his service - he did a great job since we had a Thursday to Thursday stay (and this is not a normal check in or check out day).


----------



## ClanHarrison

Thank you so much, BAST, for coming back to give your review.

I'm sorry to hear you had to endure the obnoxiousness of some folks.  It's such a shame people can't be on their best behavior in a public setting.  But I'm glad you didn't let it spoil your vacation experience or allow it to negatively effect your opinion of the property.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 6 Pool is finally open!!!!!  Will post pics when I get back home (another week)  It is simply beautiful.  Stayed for this morning until is started to rain... so now I'm going shopping   Yes I grabbed a copy of the bus schedule and will take pictures etc and post later on.  Having a wonderful stay.  The kids aren't that bad- no worse than at any other resort- deluxe or otherwise.  DH is golfing tomorrow and will take pics of that too.


----------



## Pedler

Cdn Gal said:


> Building 6 Pool is finally open!!!!!  Will post pics when I get back home (another week)  It is simply beautiful.  Stayed for this morning until is started to rain... so now I'm going shopping   Yes I grabbed a copy of the bus schedule and will take pictures etc and post later on.  Having a wonderful stay.  The kids aren't that bad- no worse than at any other resort- deluxe or otherwise.  DH is golfing tomorrow and will take pics of that too.


  Please posts the pictures when you can.  We were there two weeks ago in building 5 and could see the Pirate pool but couldn't go near it.  :-(


----------



## 1blessedmama

Another building question~

The fireworks view is not important to us as I plan on being in the parks and watching the fireworks there.  Plus, we've stayed at BWV and seen the fireworks from our balcony and it just wasnt as exciting as seeing them in the park.  Now that our kids are older that is how we will roll on this trip!

I want to have a good view ~ either pretty or near a neat pool.  Where is the water slide?  

We will be there 6 weeks from right now and I am so excited I cant stand it!


----------



## webprinter

There is a water slide in front of building 1 and close to building 2.  I don't remember if there are any others or not.


----------



## jonmar

We arrive on Sunday. Could someone advise what the units come equipped with as far as toiletries go?  Toilet paper, towels, detergent etc?  If their is no housekeeping during the whole week, how do you get fresh towels?


----------



## mousey

Enjoying our stay on the 18th floor in a presidential reserve 4 bedroom in Tower 6.  More to come when I get a chance..................


----------



## 1blessedmama

I can't wait to see pictures of the new pool!


----------



## Upatnoon

jonmar said:


> We arrive on Sunday. Could someone advise what the units come equipped with as far as toiletries go?  Toilet paper, towels, detergent etc?  If their is no housekeeping during the whole week, how do you get fresh towels?


The rooms come with everything you need, and you can get more if you run out. This includes everything from soap to scrubbing sponges to paper towels to washing machine and dishwasher detergent.

There are lots of towels, but if you run out, you throw them in the washing machine and dryer in your room. There is no maid service.

Also, they provide towels at the pool area, so you don't need your room towels for that.


----------



## kellyballoon

mousey said:


> Enjoying our stay on the 18th floor in a presidential reserve 4 bedroom in Tower 6.  More to come when I get a chance..................



We are staying in a 4 bedroom Presidential in a few weeks so I will be interested to see how you like it. We were told we are on the top floor and our room overlooks conservation land and Downtown Disney. I hope you enjoy your time and look forward to seeing your feedback!


----------



## kellyballoon

mousey said:


> Enjoying our stay on the 18th floor in a presidential reserve 4 bedroom in Tower 6.  More to come when I get a chance..................



we will also be in buildong #6


----------



## lindsey

The shuttle scheduled says no strollers.  Has anyone had a problem with an umbrella stroller?


----------



## Upatnoon

lindsey said:


> The shuttle scheduled says no strollers.  Has anyone had a problem with an umbrella stroller?


That's fine. No strollers means your child can't ride in a stroller on the bus


----------



## rak5701

I know November is not prime season in WDW...but has anyone been to BC in November? We will be there 11/13-11/20. I was hoping it wouldn't be crowded and our room request for a fireworks view would be more easily accomodated. We have a 4 1/2 year old DS and a DD who will be 7 months and wanted to be able to see the fireworks from our balcony. Is building 5 a good building for this view? From what I have read it seems to be.


----------



## lawgs

Cdn Gal said:


> Building 6 Pool is finally open!!!!!  Will post pics when I get back home (another week)  It is simply beautiful.  Stayed for this morning until is started to rain... so now I'm going shopping   Yes I grabbed a copy of the bus schedule and will take pictures etc and post later on.  Having a wonderful stay.  The kids aren't that bad- no worse than at any other resort- deluxe or otherwise.  DH is golfing tomorrow and will take pics of that too.



it was posted earlier in this thread that the New Pool was only for Building 6 guests....is this true ?


----------



## paul17

thanks for the info


----------



## bas71873

Thinking of a May 2011 anniversary trip for myself and DH.  How far out should I book? Am I safe to wait until the 60 day mark (we'll just need a 1 bedroo, preferably a king size bed).  What kind of nightly rate can I expect in May?  I have been unsuccessful in finding any sort of rate info online .

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

bas71873 said:


> Thinking of a May 2011 anniversary trip for myself and DH.  How far out should I book? Am I safe to wait until the 60 day mark (we'll just need a 1 bedroo, preferably a king size bed).  What kind of nightly rate can I expect in May?  I have been unsuccessful in finding any sort of rate info online .
> 
> Thanks!


There is lots of rate and reservation info in this thread if you read it all. 

I usually pay around $80-$100 a night for a 2 bedroom. 1 bedrooms are pretty rare, as most of the resort rooms are 2 bedrooms.

I have found the best way to get a room is to wait, then find a reservation on eBay. But that's just one way to do it. At the 60 day mark the rooms become much less expensive for the time share owners who make a business out of renting rooms.

While Bonnet Creek is an awesome resort, it is more family oriented. For my anniverary I would probably pick a full-service hotel, like the Waldorf Astoria.


----------



## saysay

bas71873 said:


> I'm curious as to what everyone does about food, assuming you are hitting the parks (be in WDW, Universal, whatever) each day (or at least most days).  I mean, breakfast seems like a no-brainer, and lunch, well I guess that would be eaten in the parks...at least for us it probably would be.  So, do you come back to BC for dinner?  Do you cook?  Do you still just eat out most of the time?
> 
> I don't MIND cooking on vacation at all.  We got to Nags Head every summer and it's only 3 hours away for us so stocking up the coolers and heading out is easy breezy.  But, if we drive to FL, we're talking 12 hours and so I'm not thinking stocked up coolers are a bright idea (in the summer anyway).
> 
> So, do you shop?  How do you do that without buying a bunch of stuff you won't end up using.  Do you just hit the grocery daily?
> 
> Curious as to what others do???



We went in April  on a serious budget and drove down, so I was able to stock up on some "nutritious" snacks from Trader Joes...ok, just stuff with fewer artificial ingredients.  I got some chips, popcorn, cliff bars for us and dear daughter, some fruit snacks - its like fruit leather with fiber - she loves it.  Also went ahead and got our favorite Cereal since that is what we decided to do for breakfast for the most part.  We also took our coffee and some propel packets for water. When we go to BC, DH went to the store for frozen waffles, milk, beer, cheese sticks, some yogurt, salsa, bananas, peanut butter - including individual packs and apples.  Had a frozen pizza, bag of salad and something else frozen DH got.

For breakfast we ate at the condo...waffles with peanut butter or cereal.  I packed up DD princess lunchbox with a bunch of healthy snacks and we pretty much ate off of that all day.  We did get some fruit one day and also splurged on Dole Whips 2 days.  We ate Counter service 2 of the 4 days later in the day.  We only snacked on our food at Animal Kingdom as we went back to the condo around 3 and just swam.  This was the one night we went out to a sit down restaurant.

We had Pizza from the onsite place one night....it was good I thought and the other nights, we just ate what was at the condo.  Since we ate the counter stuff so late in the day, we really weren't THAT hungry.  

We were there 5 nights and worked out for us.  We really saved alot by just bringing in lots to snack on.  The cheese and cliff bars and fruit did fill me up.

Loved not having to go out to deal with crowds at restaurants and the food we had to "prepare" was very quick and easy....also tried to make sure it was substantial enough for our 3 year old which it was.


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Okay, it's taken me two days, but I finally read this whole thread (while at work, of course). I am so glad I found this information. After three trips to the world and staying onsite, we have a great opportunity to stay at Bonnet Creek next April for spring break. I was totally nervous about being off-site until I started reading this and now I'm PUMPED! Thanks for the great info!


----------



## newbeestl

I'm a big fan of getting some pizza and wings delivered at least one night while on vacation.  (Just something I like to do while on vacation)   

Does anyone have any suggestions for a delivery place that delivers pizza and wings to BC?  I really like trying local places or non-chain places while on vacation.  Got any recommendations?


----------



## Brian Noble

Giordano's.  The Lake Buena Vista location is probably the closest to BC.
http://www.giordanos.com/

It's not exactly local, but all of the locations are either in Chicagoland or Florida.

Flippers gets a lot of good press too, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## DCTooTall

rak5701 said:


> I know November is not prime season in WDW...but has anyone been to BC in November? We will be there 11/13-11/20. I was hoping it wouldn't be crowded and our room request for a fireworks view would be more easily accomodated. We have a 4 1/2 year old DS and a DD who will be 7 months and wanted to be able to see the fireworks from our balcony. Is building 5 a good building for this view? From what I have read it seems to be.



I was there last November and the place didn't really seem overly crowded.  I was in Building 5,  but not in a Fireworks view room.    As for them honoring your request,   I can't say if they'll be able to do it or not.   The place is pretty big,   so even though it didn't seem that crowded,  doesn't mean that it wasn't full enough that a fireworks room request couldn't be accommodated. 

It'd probably be easier to have a room request honored in November though than it would say,  over 4th of July weekend or some other super busy time.    The trade-off you run into with a more off-season time like November is that for owners,  it costs less points to stay a week in November than it does in more popular times.   It also means that you are more likely to be competing for those prime firework view rooms with people who actually own there or who know how to make a room request,   vs. the "summer renter" crowd who are just looking for accommodations on their family vacation and aren't as well educated on the unknown perks.



lawgs said:


> it was posted earlier in this thread that the New Pool was only for Building 6 guests....is this true ?



  I can't say with any certainty,  but i'm going to guess it's not true.   BC uses pretty standard magnetic keycards for the rooms (like most hotels),  so it would be difficult to easily identify who is staying in which building.  the last time i was there,   Building 6 was still under construction,  but with the way the pool fencing is set up at the other pools,  as well as the pathway around the lake,    I find it highly unlikely they'd have any way or desire to really limit access to 1 pool for those in just 1 specific building.

I think the earlier comment you are refering too also mentioned they heard it from one of the sales people at the resort,  or that the pool was limited ot owners and not renters.   One thing you will learn about timeshare sales people,  they often with lie or bend the truth in order to try and convince people to purchase an ownership interest in the resort.   It's a good idea to take anything heard from one of the salespeople with about a pound of salt.


----------



## kcwheeler

Does anyone know if you can see the fireworks from anywhere in the resort like from the ground or a hallway balcony? We are still trying to decide what room location to request and if we can still see the fireworks somewhere else we'll probably just request a lake view.


----------



## newbeestl

Brian Noble said:


> Giordano's.  The Lake Buena Vista location is probably the closest to BC.
> http://www.giordanos.com/
> 
> It's not exactly local, but all of the locations are either in Chicagoland or Florida.
> 
> Flippers gets a lot of good press too, but I haven't tried them.



Thanks, that Flippers looks like it might be perfect.


----------



## scubamouse

Does anyone have the number for Bonnet Creek?  I had it at one point but can't find it now.


----------



## webprinter

newbeestl said:


> I'm a big fan of getting some pizza and wings delivered at least one night while on vacation.  (Just something I like to do while on vacation)
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a delivery place that delivers pizza and wings to BC?  I really like trying local places or non-chain places while on vacation.  Got any recommendations?




We like Flippers (with the exception of their black olives), and usually get pizza from them once every visit.  There are a number of pizza places that will leave flyers/menus from their restaurants under your door.  I haven't tried any of them but they deliver and they would not be a chain.  DH's favorite pizza place is Unos.  It is also DDIL's favorite pizza place since she needs gluten free pizza.


----------



## M & E love WDW

lindsey said:


> It sounds like you will be there the same week we are.
> My mom gave us our week for our Christmas present.



It's nice to have family bearing gifts, huh?  My Dad has always been generous to us with his timeshares.  He will actually come and visit for a few days at the end of our stay.  

Have you planned your entire week out yet?  I am really looking forward to this trip.  Still trying to decide if I want to make a room request.  Thinking of waterview since we're unlikely to be in the room at fireworks time.  More likely to enjoy balcony for morning coffee.

Congratulations Vettechick.  What a beautiful baby.  Many blessings to you and your family.

Hope all of you there now or with upcoming trips have the best vacations.


----------



## Brian Noble

> There are a number of pizza places that will leave flyers/menus from their restaurants under your door.


Be careful.  Some of these are scams.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=420631


----------



## TotoToo

webprinter said:


> There are a number of pizza places that will leave flyers/menus from their restaurants under your door.  I haven't tried any of them but they deliver and they would not be a chain.



Don't deal with the under door flyer people they are bad quality, may not be licensed and can be scams. Even delivering the flyers as they do is against the law and many reportedly sell out of garages or other un-inspected "kitchens" you don't want to risk. Plenty of legitimate pizza places including many that deliver. Don't risk the flyers.


----------



## Catira

rak5701 said:


> I know November is not prime season in WDW...but has anyone been to BC in November? We will be there 11/13-11/20. I was hoping it wouldn't be crowded and our room request for a fireworks view would be more easily accomodated. We have a 4 1/2 year old DS and a DD who will be 7 months and wanted to be able to see the fireworks from our balcony. Is building 5 a good building for this view? From what I have read it seems to be.



Hi.. we went Nov.10-Nov.14 last year to celebrate my son's birthday. I called 2 weeks before checkin and requested building 5, high floor, and fireworks view. Luckily, our request was honored. But, we also had a lovely view of the parking lot. We will be back at Bonnet Creek this Xmas, and will just request a lake view instead. Honestly, the only one that would go see the fireworks from the resort balcony was me. My kiddos prefer seeing them only while actually in the parks.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## newbeestl

webprinter said:


> We like Flippers (with the exception of their black olives), and usually get pizza from them once every visit.  There are a number of pizza places that will leave flyers/menus from their restaurants under your door.  I haven't tried any of them but they deliver and they would not be a chain.  DH's favorite pizza place is Unos.  It is also DDIL's favorite pizza place since she needs gluten free pizza.



Do they deliver all the way to your room or do you have to meet them in the building lobby or the main building lobby?


----------



## 4orm

wrong post, wrong place


----------



## rak5701

Is there anywhere on the grounds of BC for you to stand and watch the fireworks if your balcony view doesn't allow you to see them? We have little kids and getting to the fireworks late at night doesn't always work for us!


----------



## carlbarry

rak5701 said:


> Is there anywhere on the grounds of BC for you to stand and watch the fireworks if your balcony view doesn't allow you to see them? We have little kids and getting to the fireworks late at night doesn't always work for us!



I recently received an email from Wyndham stating that there is a suite that they use to allow guests to watch the firworks.  I guess this is to compete with the Bay Lake Towers viewing room available to DVC owners.


----------



## DCTooTall

scubamouse said:


> Does anyone have the number for Bonnet Creek?  I had it at one point but can't find it now.




From my confirmation letter for my next stay:

Resort Phone Number:
407-238-3500

Front Desk Email:
fdeskbcrk01@wyndhamvo.com


----------



## U2_rocks!

Friends of ours are coming to WDW for part of the same week we are there (specifically Oct 15 - 22, 2010), and need a place to stay. I have been recommending places and e-mailing them links to explore and book what they may be interested in. I wanted to also recommend Bonnett Creek as an option, but could only find a website that showed 1 and 2 bedroom units as possibilities when I put in a reservation request. Bonnett Creek isn't just one hotel chain, right - there might be a different one that operates the 3-bedrooms? There will be 4 adults and 4 kids, so they were thinking a 3-bedroom would be most comfortable. They don't want to split up into separate units, because 2 of the adults are the grandparents, and my friends are thinking that if they want to be out at night after the kids have gone to sleep, it would be so easy b/c the grandparents would be right there in the same unit to babysit.

Any ideas where they could look to rent a Bonnet Creek 3-bedroom at this late stage? I don't think they would be comfortable with e-Bay, Redweek etc., or renting points from an individual, with the exception of someone like Ken Price who does this all the time and is known to be reputable. Ideally I would like to send them the link to rent from the resort directly so that they have that option, and I will also send them Ken's website.

Thanks!

P.S. we have exchanged into BCV, and a 2-bedroom there just isn't going to work for them (even assuming availability) - too small, and too expensive!


----------



## rak5701

carlbarry said:


> I recently received an email from Wyndham stating that there is a suite that they use to allow guests to watch the firworks.  I guess this is to compete with the Bay Lake Towers viewing room available to DVC owners.



You don't still have that email do you? I would be interested in seeing a copy of it.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## scubamouse

I leave in the morning.  I'll try and remember the key questions topics and update when I'm there.  Thank you ALL for the great info.  I never would have booked the place with out this thread!


----------



## TinkOhio

scubamouse said:


> I leave in the morning.  I'll try and remember the key questions topics and update when I'm there.  Thank you ALL for the great info.  I never would have booked the place with out this thread!



Have a great trip!


----------



## DCTooTall

U2_rocks! said:


> Friends of ours are coming to WDW for part of the same week we are there (specifically Oct 15 - 22, 2010), and need a place to stay. I have been recommending places and e-mailing them links to explore and book what they may be interested in. I wanted to also recommend Bonnett Creek as an option, but could only find a website that showed 1 and 2 bedroom units as possibilities when I put in a reservation request. Bonnett Creek isn't just one hotel chain, right - there might be a different one that operates the 3-bedrooms? There will be 4 adults and 4 kids, so they were thinking a 3-bedroom would be most comfortable. They don't want to split up into separate units, because 2 of the adults are the grandparents, and my friends are thinking that if they want to be out at night after the kids have gone to sleep, it would be so easy b/c the grandparents would be right there in the same unit to babysit.
> 
> Any ideas where they could look to rent a Bonnet Creek 3-bedroom at this late stage? I don't think they would be comfortable with e-Bay, Redweek etc., or renting points from an individual, with the exception of someone like Ken Price who does this all the time and is known to be reputable. Ideally I would like to send them the link to rent from the resort directly so that they have that option, and I will also send them Ken's website.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. we have exchanged into BCV, and a 2-bedroom there just isn't going to work for them (even assuming availability) - too small, and too expensive!



3Bedroom units aren't as plentiful at Bonnet Creek as the 2bedroom units,  so they often have less availability than the 2bedroom units.    It's also a TimeShare resort, and not a hotel,  so the public site to rent like a hotel is limited on the inventory it can show since they are required to keep availability for the owners.

That being said,  I just did a search on the member's website.   I showed a few 3 Bedroom units still available for a 7 night stay with checkin on 10/15.    Someone like Ken Price (or another owner) can see if they make the reservation for you and will be able to tell you how much they'll charge you.    I'd recommend deciding fast though since my search only showed 3 reservations left available for that week that didn't require a room change mid-week,  and they could go fast.


----------



## U2_rocks!

DCTooTall said:


> 3Bedroom units aren't as plentiful at Bonnet Creek as the 2bedroom units,  so they often have less availability than the 2bedroom units.    It's also a TimeShare resort, and not a hotel,  so the public site to rent like a hotel is limited on the inventory it can show since they are required to keep availability for the owners.
> 
> That being said,  I just did a search on the member's website.   I showed a few 3 Bedroom units still available for a 7 night stay with checkin on 10/15.    Someone like Ken Price (or another owner) can see if they make the reservation for you and will be able to tell you how much they'll charge you.    I'd recommend deciding fast though since my search only showed 3 reservations left available for that week that didn't require a room change mid-week,  and they could go fast.



Thanks so much for checking! I'll contact Ken and see what he can do, if anything.


----------



## carlbarry

rak5701 said:


> You don't still have that email do you? I would be interested in seeing a copy of it.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Sorry-can't find it.  It might have been mentioned in the Wyndham magazine; I just don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Kricketnp

> I was in Tower 5 from 8/9 to 8/13.  When you were there did  you see any adults & children outwardly disregarding the lazy river pool rules?  This was my 2nd stay in that tower (stayed last Aug too).  That pool was the only one I saw this at.  The other pools had employees around so guests had to observe the rules.  I saw parents holding beer & soda cans while floating around in the river.  Leaving the empties on the sides of the pool area.  I saw children stacking tubes & then pushing them in front of other guests while floating.  There were children dragging the tubes on the concrete with another child in them (in front of parents) and nothing was said to them. There were children throwing items down from their balcony onto the guests below (security was called by a guest for that one). There were children swimming under you while you were on a tube then coming up in front of you (on purpose) they were hanging on the backs of  your tubes.. I saw adults taking tubes out of the water & hoarding them next to their chairs.  I saw adults moving other's belongings away from a chair so they can sit there.  I was shocked.  None of that happened at any of the other pools, just the lazy river between towers 4 & 5.  I really think it was because there was no type of supervision there at tall while the others have a life guard or someone there.
> There was one girl who even when asked very nicely by some, not to shoot the cannon water in her face.  The girl then shot it right at her face.  After that someone said something to her & then several floating adults & teens got up and splashed her to see how she liked it LOL  I really had to LOL at that one.  The girl then ran to her parents.
> I am not putting down BC, I love that place. I just feel that there are some guests who abuse situations & sad to say, need supervision...   They need to be sure they are watching their children instead of drinking (mixing drinks with glass bottles) on the pool deck or floating with a beer in their hand...



Sorry for the slow response, but yes, I did see quite a few people disobeying the rules of the lazy river. Although I didn't see anyone throwing stuff from the balconies, I did witness kids stacking tubes, swimming through the river and under tubes, shooting the cannons, going against the current of the river and even throwing a ball from person to person the whole length of the river. 

I did think it was interesting that there was no lifeguard or other staff there because the rules were clearly being violated. Also, I witnessed people clearly being asked multiple times by staff to leave the pool area because of severe wather and refusing to do so.


----------



## gina_g

Just under a month to go until our first trip to BC!   We are renting from Ken Price and I have currently requested Tower 5, lake or pool view instead of fireworks view.  There is still time to change my request though. We have 2 kids under 4 and are only doing 1 or 2 park days so I'm not guaranteed to be in the parks for fireworks at all on this trip.  Will I regret not requesting the fireworks view?  I think we would be happier to have a good view all day so I didn't want to settle for a parking garage view just to see a few minutes of fireworks at night.  Can someone convince me that I might the right decision??!


----------



## charlielinda

We've traded into BC and excited to be going in September.  I have a quick question -- who is Ken Price and how come he has so many units to rent out.  Thanks!


----------



## Janet Hill

charlielinda said:


> We've traded into BC and excited to be going in September.  I have a quick question -- who is Ken Price and how come he has so many units to rent out.  Thanks!



He's a Wyndham VIP Plat owner who owns lots of points.


----------



## charlielinda

He sure does gets lots of weeks.  It's great that someone helps people trade in there!


----------



## Janet Hill

gina_g said:


> Just under a month to go until our first trip to BC!   We are renting from Ken Price and I have currently requested Tower 5, lake or pool view instead of fireworks view.  There is still time to change my request though. We have 2 kids under 4 and are only doing 1 or 2 park days so I'm not guaranteed to be in the parks for fireworks at all on this trip.  Will I regret not requesting the fireworks view?  I think we would be happier to have a good view all day so I didn't want to settle for a parking garage view just to see a few minutes of fireworks at night.  Can someone convince me that I might the right decision??!



We once requested a fireworks view and never once watched the fireworks.  We now go for the lake view.  We don't look at that much either, but when sitting on the balcony, it's more pleasant than the parking lot.

Depends on your preferences.


----------



## gottolovedisney

gina_g said:


> Just under a month to go until our first trip to BC!   We are renting from Ken Price and I have currently requested Tower 5, lake or pool view instead of fireworks view.  There is still time to change my request though. We have 2 kids under 4 and are only doing 1 or 2 park days so I'm not guaranteed to be in the parks for fireworks at all on this trip.  Will I regret not requesting the fireworks view?  I think we would be happier to have a good view all day so I didn't want to settle for a parking garage view just to see a few minutes of fireworks at night.  Can someone convince me that I might the right decision??!



I am sure you will be happy either way, but I had the fireworks view- I really wasn't on the balcony much, but I did also enjoy being able to see epcot and downtown disney from my window during the day, too.  the fireworks were a nice way to end the day and made me feel closer to disney....


----------



## SalandJeff

gina_g said:


> Just under a month to go until our first trip to BC!   We are renting from Ken Price and I have currently requested Tower 5, lake or pool view instead of fireworks view.  There is still time to change my request though. We have 2 kids under 4 and are only doing 1 or 2 park days so I'm not guaranteed to be in the parks for fireworks at all on this trip.  Will I regret not requesting the fireworks view?  I think we would be happier to have a good view all day so I didn't want to settle for a parking garage view just to see a few minutes of fireworks at night.  Can someone convince me that I might the right decision??!



We were there in May and stayed in Tower 5 overlooking the pool.  It was very nice.  We might have watched the fireworks once if we had a fireworks view, but most evenings we were either out or tired.  I don't think you will miss it.


----------



## scubamouse

Here now and got moved to tower 6 from tower 3 when the bellman raved about it.  We have a pool lake view and it's great.  Second floor so tree top level but we can't hear a peep from the pool.  The pool is stunning.  Zero entry in many spots and a large slide that's enclosed and empties into 2 feet of water.  Fitness center in bldg too!  Room is great.  I did a bedbug check and all clear!  Coffee maker takes #4 come filters and we're making due with basket ones.

Not too much pressure at parking permit pickup.  Staff is super friendly!


----------



## Lisa0620

found a video of a presidential suite from tower 6 on YouTube and there's a short glance at the new pool way at the end at about 10:17:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63TdFBMj2y0


----------



## ClanHarrison

Oh Thank You Lisa.  That was VERY helpful.  We're staying in a 4 b/r Pres. Suite, but in bldg. #1 and I was dying to see more pictures of them.  This video is even better.

I see the new bldg. has flat screens & a Bose surround system in their Pres. Suite.  Boy, would we like to stay in one of those. 

But I'm wondering if bldg. 1 would be quieter than #6.  I suspect everyone will want to request the new bldg.  I'll have to think on it before making a request to change to #6, I think.  Hmmmm......


----------



## gina_g

gottolovedisney said:


> I am sure you will be happy either way, but I had the fireworks view- I really wasn't on the balcony much, but I did also enjoy being able to see epcot and downtown disney from my window during the day, too.  the fireworks were a nice way to end the day and made me feel closer to disney....



That's what I was thinking, that it would be nice to have an Epcot view.  Especially on this trip since we're not doing the parks everyday.  I'm afraid I'm going to feel like I'm missing out, but seeing Disney from the balcony might help with that!  Oh well, I guess whatever view we have will still be better than anything I can see from my house. 

I've read this entire thread, but it's been awhile and I can't remember if anyone mentioned a view of MK fireworks from any of the towers, or is it just Epcot?


----------



## Brian Noble

We could see the castle off in the distance, and Wishes each evening, though they were fairly far away.


----------



## khertz

gina_g said:


> :
> 
> I've read this entire thread, but it's been awhile and I can't remember if anyone mentioned a view of MK fireworks from any of the towers, or is it just Epcot?



In December, we were able to see Epcot & MK fireworks from our balcony. MK is pretty far away, so during the day, we couldn't even tell that we had MK in our view line. But there were at least two nights when we got back to the room and saw Illuminations in Epcot, and the Holiday Wishes in MK going off at the same time. It was pretty neat! The Epcot ones were much closer, so we could hear the rumbling of them from our room, and see the lights coming on around the World Showcase. We could also see the Osborne Lights and strobe lights at DHS.


----------



## gina_g

khertz said:


> In December, we were able to see Epcot & MK fireworks from our balcony. MK is pretty far away, so during the day, we couldn't even tell that we had MK in our view line. But there were at least two nights when we got back to the room and saw Illuminations in Epcot, and the Holiday Wishes in MK going off at the same time. It was pretty neat! The Epcot ones were much closer, so we could hear the rumbling of them from our room, and see the lights coming on around the World Showcase. We could also see the Osborne Lights and strobe lights at DHS.



Okay, now I'm questioning my decision again!  That sounds incredible!  The only thing missing from that is a Savannah view.   Do you remember what building you were in?


----------



## khertz

gina_g said:


> Okay, now I'm questioning my decision again!  That sounds incredible!  The only thing missing from that is a Savannah view.   Do you remember what building you were in?



Unfortunately, I seem to have thrown away my welcome brochure with that info.  I don't remember the number, but I do believe that when you are facing the main building, we were two buildings to the left. I don't know if that helps any, because I can't seem to find a resort map online. Sorry! Wish I had more info for you.


----------



## gina_g

khertz said:


> Unfortunately, I seem to have thrown away my welcome brochure with that info.  I don't remember the number, but I do believe that when you are facing the main building, we were two buildings to the left. I don't know if that helps any, because I can't seem to find a resort map online. Sorry! Wish I had more info for you.



Thanks for looking!  I think I'll stick with my Tower 5 pick so I can stop confusing myself.  We originally picked that to be close to the pool that we think we'll use the most so we probably can't go wrong with that location.  Fireworks view would just be an added bonus.  Only 4 more weeks to make myself crazy with planning and then we can finally relax!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

horseshowmom said:


> Did you by any chance complain to the front desk? If not, I know that I (and many other guests) would appreciate it if you would contact them with your experiences. I love Bonnet Creek, but one of the things that I liked so well was the upscale environment (definitely NOT the type of behavior you are describing). Thanks!



When I returned home, I contacted the member I rented from. I didn't want to make a compliant before speaking with her.  She forwarded them my email with all the concerns to where she felt it needed to go. So they are aware. 

I know they were aware of the kids throwing items off the balcony because another person went & got someone to show them what direction it was coming from & approx what floor..  

I filled out one of the survey forms they send you after your trip & explained what had happened there too.   

I was shocked at the behaviors some of the guests were displaying.  Like I said, it was only at that particular pool.. and I attributed that to no employees being around there.  None of those behaviors were displayed at the other pools.  The place is a beautiful place and it's a shame to see how some treat it.   Guess it goes to show, you may have enough money to stay there, but that doesn't make you a decent person...


----------



## A Mickeyfan

gina_g said:


> Thanks for looking!  I think I'll stick with my Tower 5 pick so I can stop confusing myself.  We originally picked that to be close to the pool that we think we'll use the most so we probably can't go wrong with that location.  Fireworks view would just be an added bonus.  Only 4 more weeks to make myself crazy with planning and then we can finally relax!



I have stayed in tower 5 twice now, once on the 14th & the other on the 13th floor over looking the  parking lot.. but that parking lot view got me an awesome view of EPCOT's fireworks.. also was able to see the MK's as well as SeaWorld's this time..  last year we saw Universal's too.. this year Universal didn't have any for us to see..


----------



## gina_g

A Mickeyfan said:


> I have stayed in tower 5 twice now, once on the 14th & the other on the 13th floor over looking the  parking lot.. but that parking lot view got me an awesome view of EPCOT's fireworks.. also was able to see the MK's as well as SeaWorld's this time..  last year we saw Universal's too.. this year Universal didn't have any for us to see..



Okay, my mind is officially made up for good this time!  I am changing my request to fireworks view.  I can look at a pool/lake anytime.  I'd rather look at Disney World all week!


----------



## Cdn Gal

OK- Here we go!!!    Bus Schedules...


----------



## Cdn Gal

Crafts you can do in the Activities Room...
















We made Tye Die T-Shirts $12 each and they turned out really well.  I of course made a Mickey, and DH did this other crazy design.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Bonnet Creek unit colour designs...


----------



## Cdn Gal

Beautiful Lobby...


----------



## Cdn Gal

Front Entrance... and that's me in the pic!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Our Unit- Building 5...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

View from our Balcony...


----------



## Cdn Gal

View from our Bedroom Window...


----------



## Cdn Gal

Timeshare Tour Model of Bonnet Creek...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Activity Center...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Main Pool...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Main Pool's Lazy River


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Walkway to Activities Center.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Shuffleboard and BBQ.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 4 Pool...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Cabanas that they were originally charging $100 a day for which included flat screen TV, fridge, all the soft drinks and juice you wanted, as well as snacks and phone line.  But when we were there they changed the price to $50 a day and now instead, the only drink that is included is water.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 4 Pool, bar in the background.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Walkway towards lazy river.  New hotel in background.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Lazy River, building 4/5.


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

DH posing for picture above lazy river.


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Our room/balcony Building 5- we are the upper room where all of the palm trees are.


----------



## Cdn Gal

OK- Building 6 on left and new hotel on right, pirate pool straight ahead!!!!!!


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

New Pool!!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

*Bar was not ready yet, but they did sell hot dogs ($3) canned drinks ($1) and small chips ($1) there at lunch.*


----------



## Cdn Gal

And the rain came down...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

*Our Cabana- no we didn't pay.  They weren't ready yet to charge so people used them.  All I needed was a Cabana Boy - somehow my DH didn't want to be one! *


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Hot Tubs...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## newbeestl

Awesome pics Cdn Gal!  Thanks for posting them!  Any idea when the new bar is going to open?


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 6 Pool Entrance


----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 6 Pool


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Very Cool Clouds...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

The slide was finally open!!


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

New construction...


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

This picture is from the back of the new hotel.  We were driving from the Waldorf Golf Course.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Main Building Pool


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

Building 1/2 Pool


----------



## Cdn Gal

Menu


----------



## Cdn Gal

DH making Tye Die T-shirt in activity center.


----------



## Cdn Gal




----------



## Cdn Gal

We had a great trip.  We spent 9 nights there and even though it rained in the afternoons, it didn't last long.  We did the timeshare tour, they had us out within the hour.  We spoke to 4 different people and at one time they just left us sitting there for 12 min. because they didn't know what to say.  (we bought resale)  We were told that the amount of points we purchased they were selling for $110,000.  We paid less than 3 % of that.  Most of the people we met bought from the developer.    We were thoroughly satisfied with the resort and really enjoyed our stay.  Hope you all enjoy the pics!!


----------



## SparKeLLy

Thank you for all the pictures especially the shuttle schedule! Were you in a 1 bedroom unit? If so, do you remember your room number, I like your view!  We have a 1 bedroom booked. Last time we were in a 2-bedroom in building 4. Thanks again.


----------



## wildirishrose

Wow thanks for all the photos we are going in Oct and it will be great to show my kids when they get home from school (as they are not happy we are not staying on property LOL wait till they see all the pools)


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

We're in the EARLY stages of planning a 3/11 trip, and this thread really caught my eye.  Especially the lazy river picture 

Who do most of you rent through?  I saw the vacation upgrades website, but they don't have prices through 2011 up yet.  

How do you find such good deals at this resort?  Go through the resort directly?  VRBO??

thanks


----------



## M & E love WDW

Thanks Cdn Gal for the wonderful pics.  I loved checking the place out with you.  Tye-dyed?  My favorite.  I really can't wait to be there.  Can anyone say 19 more days?  Yahoo!!!  

I think I decided that we're going to request a high floor with a water view.


----------



## 1blessedmama

THANK YOU for all the pics!  It made my day!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks for the feedback.  We were in Room #385.  It was nice because we could look down on the pool, but b/c of the branches we had lots of privacy.  The last bar should be open by now- they said it would be ready by the end of the month.  We don't rent we are owners.  My godfather about 10 years ago bought from the developer/  (Bonnet Creek)  We started looking into it- I love to research things!!  We decided to purchase resale.  We have been looking for about 5 years and good for us, but bad for somebody else, we purchased last year shortly after the markets dropped.  In the past year, we purchased two contracts- both for Bonnet Creek - both resale.  So far we love time-sharing!  For this trip we did Williamsburg Va, Daytona, and Orlando.  We stayed in a few hotels along the way (4 nights).  It was a great vacation!


----------



## Tina

What fabulous pictures and SO MANY! Thanks CDN Gal. We'll be arriving at BC in less than a month and now you have me even more excited! 

In looking at the different buildings, it looks like the main building (and maybe some others, but I'm not sure which are which #'s) rooms have bigger (deeper) balconies. Is that correct? Or it just the way the happen to look in the pictures? Is that the only difference between the older and newer buildings? We're a group that likes to sit out on the balcony in the evenings with some wine and chat. I'm wondering if I shouldn't request that area instead of bldg 4 or 5 (which we originally wanted for proximity to lazy river and bar)?


----------



## webprinter

We just returned from our very first stay in Tower 6.  We had a one bedroom Presidential Suite and it was absolutely gorgeous.  I told DH I could handle staying there every trip!!    He especially enjoyed the surround sound.  I thought it was horrible.    Every so often it would start blasting and scared me half silly.  He enjoyed the pool area while I was at the pin trader event.  The pool area was lovely.  Unfortunately we had a view of DD instead of the pool.  The pool view was very very nice and it was interesting to look out the hallway window and see POP Century.  We were on the 14th floor and what a view!!  We were told by the people at the desk that the 1-10th floor were the regular deluxe rooms and the presidential rooms were above the 10th floor.  So, apparently they have a lot of regular rooms in that tower.  It was nice to be able to check in and out in tower 6 instead of having to go to the main building for that.  The funiture and kitchen was very nicely upgraded.  The pres. room also had a lot more cupboard space but only being there for 3 days, we didn't use it much.  The washer and dryer are full size and very deluxe for a condo.  The hallways are a little more upscale on the 11th floor and above.  There is a shuttle stop at building 6 now.  It stops there first so I would think if you were staying in bldg 5 or 6, that would be a better stop than the main building.   It looks like a game room is in the works for bldg 6.  They have a pool table, a chess table and board games for checking out.   Let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## MadisonsMommy

Hi everyone! What a great thread to find! We are going to Bonnet Creek the 2nd week of October and have no idea what building to request. My Mom lives in Florida and drove there and looked around and she said we should request Tower 1 (which we did) because it was close to the sprinkler area and toddler pool (where my 2 1/2 year old would get the most enjoyment). Would everyone that's been there agree this is the best area for a small toddler? If not what are the pros/cons of that or other buildings? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kellyballoon

Hey guys, CDN, thanks for the pics! Really appreciate your taking the time to do that.

Webprinter, we are staying in blg 6 on a few weeks and we were told we have DD view also. Was that view from the room bad? It's not a huge deal at all, but just wondering what to expect.

Did you find that everyone from the other buildings were coming to the pirate pool because it was new? I was wondering if it would get very crowded because of that.

I just can't wait anway! We are planning on doing nothing but DW and relaxing at the pool for all six days. We will do the other parks when our kids are bigger.


----------



## Fastpaks

Cdn Gal said:


> We had a great trip.  We spent 9 nights there and even though it rained in the afternoons, it didn't last long.  We did the timeshare tour, they had us out within the hour.  We spoke to 4 different people and at one time they just left us sitting there for 12 min. because they didn't know what to say.  (we bought resale)  We were told that the amount of points we purchased they were selling for $110,000.  We paid less than 3 % of that.  Most of the people we met bought from the developer.    We were thoroughly satisfied with the resort and really enjoyed our stay.  Hope you all enjoy the pics!!




Thanks for the pictures! My parents are owners and I know they have a big family trip in Nov and we have ours in Oct. The knew slide looks awesome. I can't wait to show the kid. Thanks for them.

One question: did you use the shuttle to the parks at all? I thought about may be using it for a park or two, like Epcot and HS.


----------



## carlbarry

Cdn Gal said:


> We had a great trip.  We spent 9 nights there and even though it rained in the afternoons, it didn't last long.  We did the timeshare tour, they had us out within the hour.  We spoke to 4 different people and at one time they just left us sitting there for 12 min. because they didn't know what to say.  (we bought resale)  We were told that the amount of points we purchased they were selling for $110,000.  We paid less than 3 % of that.  Most of the people we met bought from the developer.    We were thoroughly satisfied with the resort and really enjoyed our stay.  Hope you all enjoy the pics!!



Sheesh.  I did the "update," told the lady I had purchased my TS for $100 (it said in her folder on me that I had paid $9,000).  They still kept me for 2 1/2 hours.  I had to put my foot down and say "I was told 45 minutes.  It's 2 hours now.  I'm here to enjoy Orlando, not spend my vacation in this room."  So she sent me to the next guy, then the next . . . for another half hour.


----------



## Brian Noble

...and that's why I discourage people from attending "updates".


----------



## carlbarry

Brian Noble said:


> ...and that's why I discourage people from attending "updates".



LOL  I agree.  However: 1. It was my first stay in a Wyndham as an owner, and I was curious, and 2. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get money from Wyndham.


----------



## charlielinda

Hi folks.  What's the diferrence between the Units -- not furniture, etc. but how you book them.  Are they different sizes, floors?  I'm trading in through RCI. -- Thanks --


----------



## Brian Noble

RCI inbounds are typically in either 1BR or 2BR units---the regular ones, not the presidentials.  3BR and 4BR units generally do not get deposited.  Most floors have a mix of each unit size, so there's no "1BR building", etc.  You could be just about anywhere on an exchange.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Your welcome everybody!!  I know what it is like, sitting at your computer, getting ready for a trip and wondering about new pools etc.  I had alot of fun actually walking around taking pictures.  We didn't travel by shuttle, only because we wanted to park hop and I didn't want to be waiting for a bus.  It was $14 a day for parking which was I agree a little bit pricey.  But it was factored into my budget.  Oh yeah- don't ever buy from 'Joe's Pizza' down there.  We ordered from one of the flyers that was under our door and it was horrible.  I don't recommend 'Joe's' at all.

We also met some really, really nice people around the pool including Team USA Olympic Hockey Assistant Captain 'Kessler' who is now playing for the Vancouver Canucks.  His parents are simply amazing people, but... I did have to remind them that CANADA WON THE GOLD !!!


----------



## webprinter

kellyballoon said:


> Hey guys, CDN, thanks for the pics! Really appreciate your taking the time to do that.
> 
> Webprinter, we are staying in blg 6 on a few weeks and we were told we have DD view also. Was that view from the room bad? It's not a huge deal at all, but just wondering what to expect.
> 
> Did you find that everyone from the other buildings were coming to the pirate pool because it was new? I was wondering if it would get very crowded because of that.
> 
> I just can't wait anway! We are planning on doing nothing but DW and relaxing at the pool for all six days. We will do the other parks when our kids are bigger.




DH was at the pool and said he thought there were a number of people from the other buildings at the pool but he said there were plenty of chairs.  He didn't feel it was overly crowded in the pool and said the adults were going down the slide as it is huge.

We both thought our view was fine.  In fact, we loved it until we saw the view from the other side.  We could see the Marriott complex, Downtown Disney and Typhoon Lagoon.  We didn't spend much time on the balcony as it was still pretty hot and humid.  Plus it rained.  You  will absolutely love the room.  I was at the pin trading event at EPCOT all weekend and ran into another lady who was staying there for the first time.  She also agreed that it was lovely.  She had the same view and was very content with it.  Once you see the room, you may not want to leave it.   DH took pictures of the room but the camera deleted them on the way home, (we figured something in the camera bag must have been pressing on a button.  I have some on my camera.


----------



## Brian Noble

> don't ever buy from 'Joe's Pizza' down there. We ordered from one of the flyers that was under our door and it was horrible. I don't recommend 'Joe's' at all.


I think I've already mentioned it in this thread, but...

DO NOT order from the "pizza flyers" that get slipped under the door.  Very dodgy "businesses", and some are just outright scams.  Find someone in the yellow pages if you have a hankering for pizza or, better yet, just call Giordano's.


----------



## kellyballoon

Brian, thanks for the suggestion re pizza as we will definitely be ordering pizza one night while we are there.

I'm hoping to get a date night in one night also and I was thinking about hubby and i going to Epcot for dinner. Can anyone recommend any of the restaurants there? I know some of them are very nice. I don't know where to start.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrzrich

Flippers is also a decent pie.  Very close to Bonnet Creek at the Crossroads Plaza.


----------



## garmich

carlbarry said:


> I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get money from Wyndham.



Same here.  We just got back on Sunday.  We stayed at Cypress Palms first for 4-nights and then we went to Bonnet Creek for a week.  At Cypress Palms, we were offered a $100 debit card to attend an "owner's update".  There was no high pressure sales pitch.  We were out in about 20 minutes and we got the $100 debit card.  We were also placed on a "no contact" list.  When we checked-in at Bonnet Creek, we were not hounded by the parking pass people to attend an "owner's update" and we didn't receive any calls in our room.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

I am interested in finding a place in June...what is the best way to go about this if I am interested in Bonnet Creek.  We are hoping for mid June and about 10 nights....thanks for any help or tips anyone can offer.


----------



## charlielinda

Another regular or presidential unit.  What are the differences?  Thanks so much.  Are they on different floors, buildings?  Thanks


----------



## kellyballoon

webprinter said:


> DH was at the pool and said he thought there were a number of people from the other buildings at the pool but he said there were plenty of chairs.  He didn't feel it was overly crowded in the pool and said the adults were going down the slide as it is huge.
> 
> We both thought our view was fine.  In fact, we loved it until we saw the view from the other side.  We could see the Marriott complex, Downtown Disney and Typhoon Lagoon.  We didn't spend much time on the balcony as it was still pretty hot and humid.  Plus it rained.  You  will absolutely love the room.  I was at the pin trading event at EPCOT all weekend and ran into another lady who was staying there for the first time.  She also agreed that it was lovely.  She had the same view and was very content with it.  Once you see the room, you may not want to leave it.   DH took pictures of the room but the camera deleted them on the way home, (we figured something in the camera bag must have been pressing on a button.  I have some on my camera.



Oh, perfect, thanks for the info!!


----------



## chalee94

kellyballoon said:


> I'm hoping to get a date night in one night also and I was thinking about hubby and i going to Epcot for dinner. Can anyone recommend any of the restaurants there? I know some of them are very nice. I don't know where to start.



probably better to ask on the disney dining board, but...

* bistro de paris - if you want expensive and you dress up

other good epcot options:

* coral reef
* le cellier
* chefs de france

other good options near epcot:

* yachtsman steakhouse at Y/BC
* bluezoo (seafood) at the dolphin
* shula's (steak) at the dolphin
* kimono's (sushi) at the swan

if epcot is not essential, i'd recommend california grill and narcoossee's on the monorail or jiko at the AKL.

here's good place to look at menus to get a better idea:

http://allears.net/menu/menus.htm


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Disneymommy2006 said:


> I am interested in finding a place in June...what is the best way to go about this if I am interested in Bonnet Creek.  We are hoping for mid June and about 10 nights....thanks for any help or tips anyone can offer.



me too....I'm assuming people just use VRBO???


----------



## VickiVM

marshallandcartersmo said:


> me too....I'm assuming people just use VRBO???



Try contacting Ken Price (mentioned many times on this thread) @ vacationupgrades.com

Good luck.


----------



## Upatnoon

Disneymommy2006 said:


> I am interested in finding a place in June...what is the best way to go about this if I am interested in Bonnet Creek.  We are hoping for mid June and about 10 nights....thanks for any help or tips anyone can offer.


ebay is a good place to start looking. Lots of people on there have made a business of selling Bonnet Creek rentals. You can also see what prices rentals have been going for in the completed listings.


----------



## britt54311

We booked a 2 bedroom condo back in June for $120 per night, yesterday I got an email from Ken Price stating he was able to rebook our stay (Oct. 25 - Nov. 3) at a cheaper rate of $100 per night.   Whoo! Whoo!


----------



## Catira

Disneymommy2006 said:


> I am interested in finding a place in June...what is the best way to go about this if I am interested in Bonnet Creek.  We are hoping for mid June and about 10 nights....thanks for any help or tips anyone can offer.



Hi, I had first contacted Ken, and my dates were not available. I then checked Ebay and found the second christmas week we needed. We had already booked the first week using our own wyndham points. You can also check, redweek.com as well as vrbo.com.

Good luck with your search


----------



## Bkk40in2011

OK my signature is a little boring  - this is my first post but I have been lurking for a couple of years!  I will doll it up soon.

For those of you who have used Ken at Vacation Upgrades, looked on Ebay, Redweek, etc.  How successful are you in finding your dates?  I would like Nov 11 (a Thurs) - Nov 21 (a Monday) of 2011.  These are odd times as they aren't a start of a week or weekend.  

Two Questions for anyone in the know - educated guesses are expected:

Is the High/Value season going to change at Bonnet Creek for 2011 like it did for Disney for these times?   

How hard will it be to book at Bonnet Creek for this time period for around the $100 - $120 a night time period?  I am not used to waiting until 60 days out to book my lodgings!   I don't want to spend all year planning and then find out we can't get our dates or have to pay $180 a night.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## traveldoode

Hi, relatively new here.  My trip to Bonnet Creek is coming up in less than a month and very excited.  Hope this doesn't sound strange, but we booked through RCI, 2bd unit, will our unit be in a reasonably good spot? Won't get a bad room because we are an exchange from another resort?  Will be my first time at Bonnet Creek.  We will have a car, but is it possible to get to any of the Disney hotels without a car?  I am assuming not possible without a car, but thought i'd ask that anyway.


----------



## khertz

traveldoode said:


> Hi, relatively new here.  My trip to Bonnet Creek is coming up in less than a month and very excited.  Hope this doesn't sound strange, but we booked through RCI, 2bd unit, will our unit be in a reasonably good spot? Won't get a bad room because we are an exchange from another resort?  Will be my first time at Bonnet Creek.  We will have a car, but is it possible to get to any of the Disney hotels without a car?  I am assuming not possible without a car, but thought i'd ask that anyway.



Don't know about trading in through RCI.

It's possible to get to the resorts without a car, but it would be a huge hassle in my opinion. The WBC buses only go to the parks, so you would have to take one of those shuttles, and then transfer to a Disney bus/boat/monorail depending on which resort you are trying to access. Much easier to just drive your car!  We did that for our breakfast reservation at Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary, and it was no problem.


----------



## garmich

Bkk40in2011 said:


> I would like Nov 11 (a Thurs) - Nov 21 (a Monday) of 2011.  These are odd times as they aren't a start of a week or weekend.
> 
> Two Questions for anyone in the know - educated guesses are expected:
> 
> Is the High/Value season going to change at Bonnet Creek for 2011 like it did for Disney for these times?
> 
> How hard will it be to book at Bonnet Creek for this time period for around the $100 - $120 a night time period?  I am not used to waiting until 60 days out to book my lodgings!   I don't want to spend all year planning and then find out we can't get our dates or have to pay $180 a night.



1.  The High/Value seasons do not change from year to year.  I suppose they could be changed by Wyndham, but ever since I've owned there, they have never revised the seasons chart at Bonnet Creek.

2.  The dates that you want are in weeks #46 & 47.  At BC, the value season is from week #43 thru week #50.  You would be within the "value" season.  Reservations made during the value season are not limited to 3,4 & 7-night stays.  During value season, a 2-night minimum stay is required, and you can check-in on any day of the week.  A stay that is longer than 7-nights may require a room change, but in the value season that may not be necessary.

3.  Some other posters have said that some VIP owners that rent out their points will re-book your current reservation at 60-days and pass the discount to the renter.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Garmich,

Thank you so much for the quick response.  This was exactly the info I was looking for!  WBC - here we come!


----------



## Upatnoon

traveldoode said:


> Hi, relatively new here.  My trip to Bonnet Creek is coming up in less than a month and very excited.  Hope this doesn't sound strange, but we booked through RCI, 2bd unit, will our unit be in a reasonably good spot? Won't get a bad room because we are an exchange from another resort?  Will be my first time at Bonnet Creek.  We will have a car, but is it possible to get to any of the Disney hotels without a car?  I am assuming not possible without a car, but thought i'd ask that anyway.


Some rooms may be better than others, but all the rooms i've had were fine. I ask at check-in for the area I want and so far they have always had something available.

If you don't want to drive your car, you can always take a taxi. Even when you are staying on Disney property, a taxi is often the fastest way to get from one resort to another. Because Bonnet Creek has such a great location, taxi fares would be very reasonable. The resort is very close to the Boardwalk, Caribbean Beach and Downtown Disney.


----------



## kellyballoon

Upatnoon said:


> Some rooms may be better than others, but all the rooms i've had were fine. I ask at check-in for the area I want and so far they have always had something available.
> 
> If you don't want to drive your car, you can always take a taxi. Even when you are staying on Disney property, a taxi is often the fastest way to get from one resort to another. Because Bonnet Creek has such a great location, taxi fares would be very reasonable. The resort is very close to the Boardwalk, Caribbean Beach and Downtown Disney.



Speaking of Carribean Beach, is there anything to do there if you're not actually staying there?

Also, does anyone know if there is a way to get discounted parking at the parks, or can you buy some kind of parking pass for the week or anything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian Noble

You can eat or shop at CBR, but I don't know that there's a reason to.  I'd keep driving past CBR to get to the Epcot area resorts, with much more interesting dining options.  Not too much farther.  You also couldn't really walk form Bonnet to CBR without cutting a fence and crossing a drainage ditch---probably not a good idea. 

The only discount on parking is to buy an Annual Pass, or stay in a Disney resort.


----------



## lillygator

britt54311 said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom condo back in June for $120 per night, yesterday I got an email from Ken Price stating he was able to rebook our stay (Oct. 25 - Nov. 3) at a cheaper rate of $100 per night.   Whoo! Whoo!



this just happened with us as well....a nice surprise!


----------



## gina_g

lillygator said:


> this just happened with us as well....a nice surprise!



Us too!  Gotta love Ken!  23 days to go!!


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Did the two of you who got the email from Ken book months in advance?   I am going in November and wanted to see what time frame we are looking at even at the $120 rate.  Do you pay him upfront and then if he finds a discount you receive a refund for that amount?


----------



## indydisneymom

We will be staying at Bonnet Creek Oct 16-23, our first visit here.  Thanks to all for the awesome info on this thread.  I have 3 kids, ages 2 -8.  We plan to be in the parks one night for Illuminations and another for MK fireworks.  I am thinking bldg 2 (Torre del Viento) lakeside view, fireworks in the distance would be a nice room request.  Since Bldg 2 is one of the "older" buildings, are the amenities live tv/appliances not as nice as the new bldgs (#5 & #6)?   Anyone stayed in both and have a preference?


----------



## mrzrich

kellyballoon said:


> Speaking of Carribean Beach, is there anything to do there if you're not actually staying there?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is a way to get discounted parking at the parks, or can you buy some kind of parking pass for the week or anything?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



How many days are you going to the parks?  Only one person in your party needs an AP to get free parking.  In some cases it pays to upgrade one ticket to an AP to get the free parking. (Even if its a child's AP) Figure $14 times the # of days you'll be in the parks.


----------



## gina_g

Bkk40in2011 said:


> Did the two of you who got the email from Ken book months in advance?   I am going in November and wanted to see what time frame we are looking at even at the $120 rate.  Do you pay him upfront and then if he finds a discount you receive a refund for that amount?



I started talking to Ken back in February and I think we paid our deposit to him in April.  When you are 60 days out from your trip, Ken checks to see if there is any availability at the resort.  Not sure if this is overall general public availability or specific to points owners (I can't even begin to understand the timeshare system!).  In our case, there was still availability at the resort and Ken was able to rebook our trip using fewer of his points so he passed his savings along to us.  Then at the 30 day mark, you owe the remainder of the balance, so there is no worry of overpaying and having to wait for a refund.  This is my basic understand of the situation.  I'm sure there are others on here who can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## katallo

gina_g said:


> I started talking to Ken back in February and I think we paid our deposit to him in April.  When you are 60 days out from your trip, Ken checks to see if there is any availability at the resort.  Not sure if this is overall general public availability or specific to points owners (I can't even begin to understand the timeshare system!).  In our case, there was still availability at the resort and Ken was able to rebook our trip using fewer of his points so he passed his savings along to us.  Then at the 30 day mark, you owe the remainder of the balance, so there is no worry of overpaying and having to wait for a refund.  This is my basic understand of the situation.  I'm sure there are others on here who can correct me if I'm wrong.



This is the way it usually works for us as well.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

gina g - that's what I was looking for!  Have fun on your trip!


----------



## saucymb

Bkk40in2011 said:


> For those of you who have used Ken at Vacation Upgrades, looked on Ebay, Redweek, etc.  How successful are you in finding your dates?  I would like Nov 11 (a Thurs) - Nov 21 (a Monday) of 2011.  These are odd times as they aren't a start of a week or weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We booked a 7 night trip through a guy on eBay. I found a reservation that was close to what we wanted date-wise, but was only 5 nights and not 7. I emailed him and asked him if he could add two nights to it, he said sure and gave me a quote (which was great). So he then set up an auction for me and I purchased it with Buy-In-Now. We're going in November. Can't wait!


----------



## Tina

gina_g said:


> Us too!  Gotta love Ken!  23 days to go!!



I think we'll be crossing paths. We leave in just 22 days! We also booked through Ken for $120 and had the rate reduced to $100.


----------



## kellyballoon

mrzrich said:


> How many days are you going to the parks?  Only one person in your party needs an AP to get free parking.  In some cases it pays to upgrade one ticket to an AP to get the free parking. (Even if its a child's AP) Figure $14 times the # of days you'll be in the parks.



hmm...interesting thought, but we're only going to be in the parks for 6 days, so even at the children's rate it doesn't make financial sense. Good thought though!

Thank you!


----------



## gina_g

Bkk40in2011 said:


> gina g - that's what I was looking for!  Have fun on your trip!



You too!  Glad I could help after all the wonderful info I've gotten here!


----------



## gina_g

Tina said:


> I think we'll be crossing paths. We leave in just 22 days! We also booked through Ken for $120 and had the rate reduced to $100.



Great!!  If you see a frazzled dad with 2 screaming kids, you can find me at the bar pretending I don't know them!


----------



## debbi801

We've booked (through Ken!!) a 2 bedroom for june 19-26th.  I am So So So excited.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

We're going for a long weekend next weekend since DD's school is off on Mon.  We're staying on our own points in a 2 bdr presidential (because I had some points to burn)  I think that the last time that we stayed at BC was last XMas, so I'm really excited to be going back!


----------



## SparKeLLy

gina_g said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tina
> I think we'll be crossing paths. We leave in just 22 days! We also booked through Ken for $120 and had the rate reduced to $100.
> 
> Great!! If you see a frazzled dad with 2 screaming kids, you can find me at the bar pretending I don't know them!



We'll be there in 22 days too!


----------



## gina_g

SparKeLLy said:


> We'll be there in 22 days too!



Judging by the most recent pics on here, we might have the place to ourselves!


----------



## Tina

gina_g said:


> Judging by the most recent pics on here, we might have the place to ourselves!



That's fine by me! Although, it might make it easier for that frazzled dad to find you!


----------



## Tina

SparKeLLy said:


> We'll be there in 22 days too!



DIS-partay at BC!


----------



## JoeU

Hello All,

I have not seen it yet in this thread, so I thought I'd ask.....

Does anyone have inside photos of the 2 bedroom presidential? We stayed in the 2 bedroom in building 5 in April, and in October, we're doing the 2 bedroom presidential in building 6. Also, can you see the fireworks at Epcot from tower 6?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## mamafrei

My family and I just got back from Bonnet Creek.  We were there for 2 weeks and stayed in a 3 bedroom in tower 5 on the 12th floor.  We also had a fabulous fireworks view and could see Epcot's and Magic Kingdom's fireworks each night as well as a great view of Downtown Disney .

Check-in was a breeze and getting our parking pass was too.  They don't really ask you when you'd like to do a tour (or in our case, an owners update) they more like, tell you times when they will schedule you.  Which is to be expected since your in a time-share.  I told them "No, I will call down to the desk if I decide to do an update."  They never bothered us about it again.  I also unplugged the phones in our unit but they did not call us anyway. 

I read a lot, prior to our arrival, about how guests should drive themselves and NOT take the shuttle service offered by BC.  All I can say is, I HIGHLY recommend the BC shuttle service.  We took the buses to all of the parks and to Downtown Disney.  They were full sized buses and were EXTREMELY efficient.  Most times, we were the only ones on the bus to and from the parks each day.  Not once did we miss a bus.  I will warn though, that they are VERY prompt and you need to go by the schedule and when it says the time for pick up......you should be there and be ready to get on to go.  I have taken the Disney bus service for years and I think that the BC buses are equally good, if not better!  The drivers were very friendly and helpful.  Pick-ups and drop-offs were at the clubhouse and tower #6.  Most times since we were the only ones on the bus our driver was so nice, as to drive us to our tower, #5.  I am so glad that we did not waste our money with having to pay to park our car at every park .

The pools were great.  My kids especially liked the pool across the way with the open water slide.  Also while we were there, they opened the pirate themed pool and closed tube water slide next door at tower #6.  My kids loved that one as well .  The only downside I found was that there were some parents who let their kids put woodchips into the pool/lazy river.  I was amazed at how many parents would let their kids go off on their own and not watch them.......some of them, 2 & 3 years old!!!  

Kitchen was fully stocked with all the dishes and gadgets we needed.....except we couldn't find a can opener  but we survived.  The beds were very comfortable and this is coming from someone who experiences back pain while sleeping.  Not once while I was there did I get an ache or pain while sleeping.  I will agree with those who mentioned the sheets kept popping off.  They did and it was kind of annoying.  I don't think the sheets were big enough for the beds.....or the elastic was shot in them .  Other than that it was fine.  We did have a rather rude family check-in around 1am next to us and they let their kids run wild, slamming doors, yelling and screaming.  I don't care how thick the walls are, there is no way you can sleep through that .  Luckily, my kids' rooms were on the other end of our unit so only my husband and I had to listen to it and my kids were able to sleep that night.  

All in all......I have nothing but good things to say about Bonnet Creek.  We had a wonderful time, the staff was friendly, the bus system was terrific, the resort is beautiful and I don't think I'd like to stay anywhere else when visiting Disney .  Next trip is being planned for either next August or November for Thanksgiving


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mamafrei said:


> My family and I just got back from Bonnet Creek.  We were there for 2 weeks and stayed in a 3 bedroom in tower 5 on the 12th floor.  We also had a fabulous fireworks view and could see Epcot's and Magic Kingdom's fireworks each night as well as a great view of Downtown Disney .
> 
> Check-in was a breeze and getting our parking pass was too.  They don't really ask you when you'd like to do a tour (or in our case, an owners update) they more like, tell you times when they will schedule you.  Which is to be expected since your in a time-share.  I told them "No, I will call down to the desk if I decide to do an update."  They never bothered us about it again.  I also unplugged the phones in our unit but they did not call us anyway.
> 
> I read a lot, prior to our arrival, about how guests should drive themselves and NOT take the shuttle service offered by BC.  All I can say is, I HIGHLY recommend the BC shuttle service.  We took the buses to all of the parks and to Downtown Disney.  They were full sized buses and were EXTREMELY efficient.  Most times, we were the only ones on the bus to and from the parks each day.  Not once did we miss a bus.  I will warn though, that they are VERY prompt and you need to go by the schedule and when it says the time for pick up......you should be there and be ready to get on to go.  I have taken the Disney bus service for years and I think that the BC buses are equally good, if not better!  The drivers were very friendly and helpful.  Pick-ups and drop-offs were at the clubhouse and tower #6.  Most times since we were the only ones on the bus our driver was so nice, as to drive us to our tower, #5.  I am so glad that we did not waste our money with having to pay to park our car at every park .
> 
> The pools were great.  My kids especially liked the pool across the way with the open water slide.  Also while we were there, they opened the pirate themed pool and closed tube water slide next door at tower #6.  My kids loved that one as well .  The only downside I found was that there were some parents who let their kids put woodchips into the pool/lazy river.  I was amazed at how many parents would let their kids go off on their own and not watch them.......some of them, 2 & 3 years old!!!
> 
> Kitchen was fully stocked with all the dishes and gadgets we needed.....except we couldn't find a can opener  but we survived.  The beds were very comfortable and this is coming from someone who experiences back pain while sleeping.  Not once while I was there did I get an ache or pain while sleeping.  I will agree with those who mentioned the sheets kept popping off.  They did and it was kind of annoying.  I don't think the sheets were big enough for the beds.....or the elastic was shot in them .  Other than that it was fine.  We did have a rather rude family check-in around 1am next to us and they let their kids run wild, slamming doors, yelling and screaming.  I don't care how thick the walls are, there is no way you can sleep through that .  Luckily, my kids' rooms were on the other end of our unit so only my husband and I had to listen to it and my kids were able to sleep that night.
> 
> All in all......I have nothing but good things to say about Bonnet Creek.  We had a wonderful time, the staff was friendly, the bus system was terrific, the resort is beautiful and I don't think I'd like to stay anywhere else when visiting Disney .  Next trip is being planned for either next August or November for Thanksgiving


Where does the bus pick up from at the parks?  Is there a designated place for non-Disney bus pickups?


----------



## cindyland

Probably been asked, but I'm hoping I don't have to go through the billion posts..

Planning a trip in late March next year. Are the pools heated and comfortable? How about at night? How cool is it in Orlando in late March, will my crazy kids want to hit the pool at night (9-16 years old)? 

We're excited about staying at a resort (we usually stay at the cheap Disneyland hotels and never hit the pool), so I wanted to make sure we get full use of the pool and lazy river!!


----------



## traveldoode

In previous trips to onsite Disney Hotels I have purchased a refillable mug (reasonably big coffee drinker here)  Seeing that a hotel like Disney's Boardwalk is pretty close, is it unreasonable to get myself a refillable mug from there this time and just travel down the road a bit for a coffee.  Think they'd mind at the Boardwalk.  Or is that just not done.  Could even be at the Caribbean Beach Resort, but u get the idea.


----------



## ntsammy5

traveldoode said:


> In previous trips to onsite Disney Hotels I have purchased a refillable mug (reasonably big coffee drinker here).



CBR would be better buty you can't walk there - you'd have to drive!


----------



## sorul82?

We have come over to the dark side!! (shhhhh don't tell anyone that it's really not the dark side!)

We are DVC owners, but we used all of our points for a Dream cruise in 2011.  Thanks to the point chart changes, for once we came out ahead using our points for a cruise.

Anyhow, we are also cruising on Carnival in Oct and will be at Bonnet Creek for three nights after the cruise.  We only plan to go to Epcot one day as we have our GAD vouchers to use.

I have been running numbers and scenarios for the past few months, and Bonnet Creek is always the winner!!


----------



## sorul82?

traveldoode said:


> In previous trips to onsite Disney Hotels I have purchased a refillable mug (reasonably big coffee drinker here)  Seeing that a hotel like Disney's Boardwalk is pretty close, is it unreasonable to get myself a refillable mug from there this time and just travel down the road a bit for a coffee.  Think they'd mind at the Boardwalk.  Or is that just not done.  Could even be at the Caribbean Beach Resort, but u get the idea.



I like my refillable mug as well and will probably drive over to CBR to get one.


----------



## sorul82?

Are there any hidden fees such as a cleaning fee?  Do we just load up the dishwasher before we leave?

Can the shuttles transport a scooter or wheelchair?  We plan to drive, but just curious. (MIL uses a scooter)

What do I need to request for fireworks view?


----------



## khertz

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Where does the bus pick up from at the parks?  Is there a designated place for non-Disney bus pickups?



There is a separate lot for tour bus parking, and each parking space has a number. The bus schedule tells you what number parking space the BC shuttle will pick up from at each park. We had no trouble finding the spaces at both the TTC and Epcot. 



sorul82? said:


> Are there any hidden fees such as a cleaning fee?  Do we just load up the dishwasher before we leave?
> 
> Can the shuttles transport a scooter or wheelchair?  We plan to drive, but just curious. (MIL uses a scooter)
> 
> What do I need to request for fireworks view?



Hmm...don't know about cleaning fees since we are owners and have housekeeping credits. I don't know how it works if you rent through someone else or book with Wyndham directly. Each unit has a list of things you should do before you check out. We usually load & run the dishwasher, pile the dirty towels together, and take out the trash before we check out.

To request a fireworks view, we were told to just call the resort a month in advance and put the request onto our reservation. We had no problems doing this, and got an amazing view! It can slow down the check in process, but it's worth it. When we arrived at the resort mid-morning, they had units available to get into that minute, or we could wait until our fireworks view became available. It took a few more hours before our room was ready, but we were planning to tour resorts anyway, so we left our luggage with baggage services and hopped on a bus. They called DH on his cell phone when our room was ready. It was definitely worth the extra few hours!!


----------



## Tina

traveldoode said:


> In previous trips to onsite Disney Hotels I have purchased a refillable mug (reasonably big coffee drinker here)  Seeing that a hotel like Disney's Boardwalk is pretty close, is it unreasonable to get myself a refillable mug from there this time and just travel down the road a bit for a coffee.  Think they'd mind at the Boardwalk.  Or is that just not done.  Could even be at the Caribbean Beach Resort, but u get the idea.



I'm not a coffee drinker but, there is a coffee maker in every unit. Why would you want to drive to another resort to fill your mug? Its not like you can pull up to the curb and run in. At most resorts, you'll need to park and walk a bit to find the food court.


----------



## sorul82?

Tina said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker but, there is a coffee maker in every unit. Why would you want to drive to another resort to fill your mug? Its not like you can pull up to the curb and run in. At most resorts, you'll need to park and walk a bit to find the food court.



There's just something about a refillable mug....what is that French phrase? Je ne sais quois?


----------



## Fastpaks

Does anyone know how deep the lazy river is? I deepest I saw the pools was about 4ft in the pictures. I would assume they may be a deeper too? Thanks for any help.

Also what is the earliest pick up for the MK? We have an ADR before the park opening... maybe driving there that day is the best option?


----------



## Brian Noble

> Seeing that a hotel like Disney's Boardwalk is pretty close, is it unreasonable to get myself a refillable mug from there this time and just travel down the road a bit for a coffee.


I can't seem to find a nice way to say this, so I won't try.

This is _totally insane_.


----------



## Alexander

Just got home last night from a 7 night stay at BC.  We were thrilled to say the least with the resort.  We are DVC members but were out of points, so we rented a 2 bedroom for this trip.  We were in building 5, 14th floor, room 1493 with a view of the pools and lagoon.  We could see the Tower of Terror, Everest, the Earful Water Tower, and the Sorceror Hat from our balcony.  We absolutely loved the water view.  Not big fans of parking lot views, so we didn't want a fireworks view.

A few updates from the posts I've just caught up on:


The bar at the new pool (pirate pool--bldg. 6) is open.
The lazy river outside bldg. 5 is 3ft deep.  The one near the main building (check-in building) is 3.5 ft. deep.  This is something we watch closely as DS is 44 inches tall!
We didn't use the shuttle to the parks at all, we opted to drive.
We had a high pressure lady (Sandy from Jersey) who scheduled us for a tour even though I told her we weren't interested.  We just didn't show up.  They called about 15 times, but I unplugged the bedroom phone and turned the volume all the way down on the kitchen phone (you couldn't hear it ring, but could still use the internet).
We got anywhere from 3-5 of those under-the-door pizza flyers every single day.  It was getting ridiculous.  How do those people get in the resort?

We are going back to BC from 12/24 to 12/31 and I cannot wait!  Looking at all of Cdn Girl's pictures makes me miss what we left yesterday!


----------



## ears4all

Quick question-  how good would routers be in the room?  We have some iPod touchs and laptops-  how good is the service?  Anything would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

ears4all said:


> Quick question-  how good would routers be in the room?  We have some iPod touchs and laptops-  how good is the service?  Anything would be appreciated! Thanks!


Bring your own router from home. There is a network cable you plug into your laptop, so unless you have a router, only 1 person can use it. The upside of this, is that the speed is much better than most hotels I have stayed at with wifi.


----------



## Upatnoon

traveldoode said:


> In previous trips to onsite Disney Hotels I have purchased a refillable mug (reasonably big coffee drinker here)  Seeing that a hotel like Disney's Boardwalk is pretty close, is it unreasonable to get myself a refillable mug from there this time and just travel down the road a bit for a coffee.  Think they'd mind at the Boardwalk.  Or is that just not done.  Could even be at the Caribbean Beach Resort, but u get the idea.


Unlike the Disney resorts that peddle those mugs, at Bonnet Creek every room has a coffee maker with free coffee.

Also, unlike Disney, Bonnet Creek sells Starbucks coffee, so if the stuff in your room isn't strong enough, you can go there.


----------



## Upatnoon

cindyland said:


> Probably been asked, but I'm hoping I don't have to go through the billion posts..
> 
> Planning a trip in late March next year. Are the pools heated and comfortable? How about at night? How cool is it in Orlando in late March, will my crazy kids want to hit the pool at night (9-16 years old)?
> 
> We're excited about staying at a resort (we usually stay at the cheap Disneyland hotels and never hit the pool), so I wanted to make sure we get full use of the pool and lazy river!!


The pools are heated, so that is not a concern. The pools are beautiful, so your kids may not want to leave the resort at all. 

As for swimming after dark, you will probably be fine, but if there is a cold snap, it could be uncomfortable out of the water. During that time, the weather is a bit unpredictable.

Have fun!


----------



## ClanHarrison

Upatnoon said:


> Also, unlike Disney, *Bonnet Creek sells Starbucks coffee*, so if the stuff in your room isn't strong enough, you can go there.




 Oh THIS is the best thing I've heard all day


----------



## erinkpoole

Alexander said:


> Just got home last night from a 7 night stay at BC.  We were thrilled to say the least with the resort.  We are DVC members but were out of points, so we rented a 2 bedroom for this trip.  We were in building 5, 14th floor, room 1493 with a view of the pools and lagoon.  We could see the Tower of Terror, Everest, the Earful Water Tower, and the Sorceror Hat from our balcony.  We absolutely loved the water view.  Not big fans of parking lot views, so we didn't want a fireworks view.
> 
> A few updates from the posts I've just caught up on:
> 
> 
> The bar at the new pool (pirate pool--bldg. 6) is open.
> The lazy river outside bldg. 5 is 3ft deep.  The one near the main building (check-in building) is 3.5 ft. deep.  This is something we watch closely as DS is 44 inches tall!
> We didn't use the shuttle to the parks at all, we opted to drive.
> We had a high pressure lady (Sandy from Jersey) who scheduled us for a tour even though I told her we weren't interested.  We just didn't show up.  They called about 15 times, but I unplugged the bedroom phone and turned the volume all the way down on the kitchen phone (you couldn't hear it ring, but could still use the internet).
> We got anywhere from 3-5 of those under-the-door pizza flyers every single day.  It was getting ridiculous.  How do those people get in the resort?
> 
> We are going back to BC from 12/24 to 12/31 and I cannot wait!  Looking at all of Cdn Girl's pictures makes me miss what we left yesterday!



I am trying to figure out this fireworks view!  We are arriving on Sept 18th and staying in building 6.  If I want a fireworks view of Hollywood Studios and Epcot, wouldn't that also be facing the lake?  Those two parks seem to be to the west of Bonnet Creek.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## scubamouse

We're just back from a 10 day stay.  We were in building 6 on the 2nd floor.  We opted not to wait for a room on a higher floor and we were fine with our view of the pool and lake.  My parents stayed on 9 and they did have a better view overlooking the lake/pool and you could see MGM, Everest and the Swan and Dolphin.

Room was spotless but we had the same issue with the sheets.  Kitchen was well stocked with cusinart small appliances.  Bathrooms were huge.  My kids loved the full sized beds in their room.

The pool at 6 is awesome and very popular.  Labor Day weekend was packed but otherwise it was quieter.  We tried all the pools during our stay and my kids (8 and 10 y/o) like 6 and the one by 3 the best.  The resort really is as beautiful as it looks online.  We booked through Ken Price and things went without a hitch.  

People working there were super friendly and very helpful.

I have to confess that I did miss being onsite.  Not enough to go back to paying disney rates but I missed the 'welcome home' greeetings and pin trading.  We had dinner at a number of resorts so that helped.  You can't beat the location.  It was so close to everything - much closer than AKL for example.

We drove everywhere but always saw people waiting for a bus and invariably the bus was pulling up so it seemed pretty reliable.  We had a little pressure to do the timeshare tour but not too too bad.

We picked up groceries on the way in and BC was able to keep things cold in a fridge.  We also shipped supplies down which was nice in terms on not having to carry on coffee, sunscreen etc.

Next time we go back, we'll stay at BC for sure!


----------



## charlielinda

Hi!  What's the difference between a Presidential 2 bedroom and regular 2 bedroom.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## kellyballoon

scubamouse said:


> We're just back from a 10 day stay.  We were in building 6 on the 2nd floor.  We opted not to wait for a room on a higher floor and we were fine with our view of the pool and lake.  My parents stayed on 9 and they did have a better view overlooking the lake/pool and you could see MGM, Everest and the Swan and Dolphin.
> 
> Room was spotless but we had the same issue with the sheets.  Kitchen was well stocked with cusinart small appliances.  Bathrooms were huge.  My kids loved the full sized beds in their room.
> 
> The pool at 6 is awesome and very popular.  Labor Day weekend was packed but otherwise it was quieter.  We tried all the pools during our stay and my kids (8 and 10 y/o) like 6 and the one by 3 the best.  The resort really is as beautiful as it looks online.  We booked through Ken Price and things went without a hitch.
> 
> People working there were super friendly and very helpful.
> 
> I have to confess that I did miss being onsite.  Not enough to go back to paying disney rates but I missed the 'welcome home' greeetings and pin trading.  We had dinner at a number of resorts so that helped.  You can't beat the location.  It was so close to everything - much closer than AKL for example.
> 
> We drove everywhere but always saw people waiting for a bus and invariably the bus was pulling up so it seemed pretty reliable.  We had a little pressure to do the timeshare tour but not too too bad.
> 
> We picked up groceries on the way in and BC was able to keep things cold in a fridge.  We also shipped supplies down which was nice in terms on not having to carry on coffee, sunscreen etc.
> 
> Next time we go back, we'll stay at BC for sure!



Hi Scuba, I was wondering how the whole shipping stuff ahead thing went. Where did you pick everything up? Did it arrive the same day that you did or before/after you did? How did you work the timing?
Thanks!


----------



## webprinter

charlielinda said:


> Hi!  What's the difference between a Presidential 2 bedroom and regular 2 bedroom.  Thanks for your help!



It has fancier furnishings, a full size washer and dryer, nicer carpeting, better appliances, more kitchen cuboards  and better views if you get a pool view in bldg 6.  That's all I can think of off the top of my head but I will ask DH when he gets home from work.


----------



## Tina

Does the regular 2 bedroom not have a full size washer & dryer? I thought it did.


----------



## Upatnoon

Tina said:


> Does the regular 2 bedroom not have a full size washer & dryer? I thought it did.


They have stacking units. Dryer on top of washer. Common in many smaller apartments and homes.


----------



## webprinter

DH said he thinks the kitchen and dining room are larger in the presidential unit.  It does have a different layout (kitchen not at the usual angle layout) (both of us agreed on that).


----------



## Sbux77

We just got back from a weeks stay on Saturday and we were more than pleased with the resort.  We were in building 4 on the 7th floor overlooking the pool in front of Escudos.  Our favorite pool was the Pirate pool.  It was quiet, we had a free cabana for a few hours (currently the unfinished ones are first come, first serve).  And I tried the water slide which was very recently waxed.  It was fast!  Once was enough for me.  

My husband did complain about the timeshare phone calls at 8:30 am every day.  It was very annoying, especially as they continued to call after we gave them a firm NO.  And I caught one of the pizza flyer guys on my floor as I was waiting for the elevator.  Every time I peered around the wall, he pretended to be doing something else. Ha!  

Everyone was very friendly and helpful, offering all sorts of tips.  There always seemed to be a ton of fun activities for the kids.  We parked a lot in the parking garage which helped during the extremely hot temps.  The day before our departure we noticed it got very crowded at the pools.  We were told 500 check-ins were scheduled for the weekend.    SO glad we left the next day!

Overall, I want to go back next week never come back!

ETA:  We did use the bus service to the parks, which was very prompt.  It did get crowded, but the ride was short enough.  I would definitely use it again.  We did drive one day and are glad we only paid one day of parking.  Also, I was a little confused by the comforter and duvet covers on our beds.  Ours were all open at the top.  WHY wouldn't they zipper these or enclose them somehow?  They were very comfy, but the comforter kept coming out.  It was confusing.  And I didn't really know what to do with that strip of material at the end of our beds, so I used the king one as a table runner for the dining area.  We always used the stools, so it worked great!


----------



## scubamouse

kellyballoon said:


> Hi Scuba, I was wondering how the whole shipping stuff ahead thing went. Where did you pick everything up? Did it arrive the same day that you did or before/after you did? How did you work the timing?
> Thanks!



Our box arrived before us and was there when we got there.  We did it the same as at WDW.  We mailed it with saying to hold it in our name and arrival date and there was no issue.  We had called to confirm the process.



Sbux77 said:


> We just got back from a weeks stay on Saturday and we were more than pleased with the resort.  We were in building 4 on the 7th floor overlooking the pool in front of Escudos.  Our favorite pool was the Pirate pool.  It was quiet, we had a free cabana for a few hours (currently the unfinished ones are first come, first serve).  And I tried the water slide which was very recently waxed.  It was fast!  Once was enough for me.
> 
> My husband did complain about the timeshare phone calls at 8:30 am every day.  It was very annoying, especially as they continued to call after we gave them a firm NO.  And I caught one of the pizza flyer guys on my floor as I was waiting for the elevator.  Every time I peered around the wall, he pretended to be doing something else. Ha!
> 
> Everyone was very friendly and helpful, offering all sorts of tips.  There always seemed to be a ton of fun activities for the kids.  We parked a lot in the parking garage which helped during the extremely hot temps.  The day before our departure we noticed it got very crowded at the pools.  We were told 500 check-ins were scheduled for the weekend.    SO glad we left the next day!
> 
> Overall, I want to go back next week never come back!
> 
> ETA:  We did use the bus service to the parks, which was very prompt.  It did get crowded, but the ride was short enough.  I would definitely use it again.  We did drive one day and are glad we only paid one day of parking.  Also, I was a little confused by the comforter and duvet covers on our beds.  Ours were all open at the top.  WHY wouldn't they zipper these or enclose them somehow?  They were very comfy, but the comforter kept coming out.  It was confusing.  And I didn't really know what to do with that strip of material at the end of our beds, so I used the king one as a table runner for the dining area.  We always used the stools, so it worked great!



I wonder if our kids were racing eachother to the top of the slide!   I was wondering how you scored a cabana; I thought it might be presidential suites only.

We never picked up the phone unless we recognized that my parents were calling from their room.  We were out of the rooms by 8:30 every day so it wasn't ever an issue for us.

I hid the runner in the closet after reading the bed bug thread.


----------



## ehrn

We were in Bldg 3, 5th floor lake view.  Had a great stay. We got many calls about the tour despite giving a firm "No thanks" to Katerina when we picked up our parking permit but turned the phone ringer down and ignored the calls.  All in all the place was very clean, no less clean than recent stays in Disney resorts. I wish they had vacuums in the units--there were crumbs in the dining chairs and in the sofabed mattress--yuck.  
I actually liked not having to worry about when housekeeping would be coming, I washed my own towels and that's all we need from them.  The elevators were very fast, the parking was convenient.  The pool by our bldg was ok but the slide was too much for my 5yo, the pirate pool slide was perfect for him though.  We did play mini golf--it was fun.  Our son painted a little bank in the craft room for $4, staff was nice and it was just a fun thing for him to do on our slow morning.  The face painter was pretty good.  There were some kids kind of left to do their own thing in the activity area--they were fairly well behaved and the staffing wasn't bad but I just don't like that in general.
We ordered from Flippers one night--my husband went to pick it up since that was  a 25min wait vs 60+ for delivery--not a problem, we knew where it was...delicious, seriously like that place.  
The location is fantastic! Always drove, never took the bus but did see that it was a full sized bus...
I was very skeptical about staying off Disney property, I love the full immersion but I have to say, the space more than made up for it!  I never want to be confined to one room again!!!  Loved throwing a load of wash in at night, really cut down on what I had to pack.  Loved being able to make use of leftovers--not many but I brought a dole whip back from the Poly and was able to enjoy it a couple days later!!
We did have a fireworks view but it would have been better from a higher floor--still pretty cool though.  My son LOVED the tub, I loved the shower! And you still get the Disney Must Do's on TV, so that made it even better.  I did miss the Disney resort quick service dining options--BC just doesn't compare--no fresh morning baked goods, food court, etc., but as I said, the space really made up for it.  We WILL stay here again, would definitely use Ken Price again...the question is--how long do I have to wait??


----------



## vettechick99

I'm so happy to read more excellent reviews. Hate people were hounded by calls - that was never my experience in the past. Maybe they are ramping up their sales tactics? Sorry you all had to deal with those. 

I agree with the poster who said the number of flyers was getting ridiculous. I think we should complain. If staff walks the hall then they should be able to catch these folks and throw them out. 

Keep the reviews and pictures coming!


----------



## samepoohdifferentday

Congratulations Vettechick on your beautiful baby.

And thanks for this thread. We have worked with Ken to rent a condo in Williamsburg, VA and I am considering BC for a Florida vacation. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Alexander

ehrn said:


> ..... I wish they had vacuums in the units--there were crumbs in the dining chairs and in the sofabed mattress--yuck.....



Hmmm--we had a vacuum in our closet. 

We checked out on 9/4 (Saturday of Labor Day weekend) and noticed that by Friday night, the resort was FULL for the weekend.  We had been parking in the garage all week and pretty much had it to ourselves until we returned from MK on Friday night....it was really full (at least on the first level).  The parking lots and swimming pools were much much fuller than earlier in the week.  We were glad to be checking out the next morning.

I do have to say, the garage was awesome in the hot sunny weather we had all week.  The car stayed at least 30-40 degrees cooler inside!  I also didn't have to worry about the carseat buckles getting hot for DS!

The slide at the new pool (bldg 6) is very dark and very fast.  If you have little ones, you might want to try it before they do.  You don't come out into deep water, just a splash pool, but the slide itself is wicked dark until you come out.


----------



## mrzrich

We had a vacuum too.


----------



## mommylovesdisney

Hey Vettechick!!  Congrats on your new baby girl...she's beautiful!! Also congrats to big sister (and your DH, lol!!)

I didn't realize until now you were the bonnet creek thread poster, I first "met" you on the "lushes unite" thread, and I am happy to report that I was able to sample a lot of the recommended drinks at WS while there in aug!  My faves: Kir Royale and the tri color margarita!!
I also collected a couple of glow cubes, ya know, for the kids

Anyhoo, back on topic: We need more room!! Little dd is turning 3 so we are going to POR next summer but our days of all staying in one room are coming to a screeching halt. 
I am looking into BC, we passed the entrance when we were out and about (we stayed at CBR  for DS's 5th birthday!) it was great but the sleeping/napping issues were tough. Luckily we had the quiet pool right outside our door so it was great to keep the other 2 busy while dd napped.

Long story short, TOO LATE

Would we get a better rate buy using the advanced purchase booking or trying to rent points??  I priced similar dates to when we are going next summer and I got a rate of 163 a night for a 2 bdr.  That's seems fantastic to me Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## vettechick99

samepoohdifferentday said:


> Congratulations Vettechick on your beautiful baby.
> 
> And thanks for this thread. We have worked with Ken to rent a condo in Williamsburg, VA and I am considering BC for a Florida vacation. Looks beautiful.



Thank you! She is a very sweet baby.  And I'm so glad that this thread has an amazing following. Says a lot about the resort. 



mommylovesdisney said:


> Hey Vettechick!!  Congrats on your new baby girl...she's beautiful!! Also congrats to big sister (and your DH, lol!!)
> 
> I didn't realize until now you were the bonnet creek thread poster, I first "met" you on the "lushes unite" thread, and I am happy to report that I was able to sample a lot of the recommended drinks at WS while there in aug!  My faves: Kir Royale and the tri color margarita!!
> I also collected a couple of glow cubes, ya know, for the kids
> 
> Anyhoo, back on topic: We need more room!! Little dd is turning 3 so we are going to POR next summer but our days of all staying in one room are coming to a screeching halt.
> I am looking into BC, we passed the entrance when we were out and about (we stayed at CBR  for DS's 5th birthday!) it was great but the sleeping/napping issues were tough. Luckily we had the quiet pool right outside our door so it was great to keep the other 2 busy while dd napped.
> 
> Long story short, TOO LATE
> 
> Would we get a better rate buy using the advanced purchase booking or trying to rent points??  I priced similar dates to when we are going next summer and I got a rate of 163 a night for a 2 bdr.  That's seems fantastic to me Thanks in advance for any input



First, thank you! We are all enjoying her very much. I'm finally getting some decent sleep, which was really hard the first 2 weeks. 

Ahh, two of my favorite things: BC and booze!  We had friends over last night and I enjoyed a mixed drink. It was one of those mixes in a curvy bottle you see at stores. Forget the name. But it was so yummy!

$163 is kind of high. I've never paid more than $120 for a 2-bed and I've rented in March and July. I would contact Ken or another owner and see what sort of rates you can get. Also, you will get a better rate closer to time when they are trying to fill rooms. Maybe even as low as $90/night!


----------



## pmanko

I have rented DVC pts - but, never purchased from eBay...  wondering how this works.
Do I still get "normal" ressies where I can call and request room floor, building, etc - do they even try to honor those requests?

I have a 3 yr old - so which building is best for childrens pool or playground?

This is a great thread, but, I'd need all day to read it!  

Has anyone ever rented from "renting_resorts" on ebay?


----------



## Tina

I looked at several offers on Ebay when I was booking, but decided to go with Ken Price at vacationupgrades.com instead. He was recommended by several folks here, so I knew in advance what to expect. You just never know what you'll get on Ebay. My trip starts in less than 2 weeks and dealing with Ken has been wonderful. And yes, he will make room requests for you.


----------



## DisneyAlly

Cdn Gal said:


> We had a great trip.  We spent 9 nights there and even though it rained in the afternoons, it didn't last long.  We did the timeshare tour, they had us out within the hour.  We spoke to 4 different people and at one time they just left us sitting there for 12 min. because they didn't know what to say.  (we bought resale)  We were told that the amount of points we purchased they were selling for $110,000.  We paid less than 3 % of that.  Most of the people we met bought from the developer.    We were thoroughly satisfied with the resort and really enjoyed our stay.  Hope you all enjoy the pics!!



This thread seriously has me considering purchasing a resale at Bonnet Creek even without having stayed there.  I have studied the location and seen enough pictures posted here (thanks everyone! ) to know we'll like it. We are DVC owners and always do a split stay, sometimes with a few nights staying offsite. With DVC restructuring its weekday/weekend points, we find ourselves short of points for next year and we'll have to pay cash for a couple of days. The situation will be worse when my youngest turn 3 and we'll need a 2 bedroom at BCV (our home resort).  We have been debating about adding more DVC points but it is very much more economical to buy a resale at Bonnet Creek.  

I am a bit overwhelmed though.  Where should I start looking? What is the best site to educate myself on  buying resales or Wyndham timeshares in general? Has anyone here purchase a resale from Ebay?


----------



## carlbarry

I purchased a resale on ebay for Wyndham Star Island in Orlando($100 for 49,000 points).  Look on ebay for "Bonnet Creek timeshare."  It's best to only buy from someone with a lot of transactions and a high rating.  Right now there are two timeshares up by sellers listed as "Top Rated Seller."  You might also look at Star Island sales, as you can use those points to stay at Bonnet Creek, as I have done--and those ownerships sell for much less (there is currently one for 262,500 points at $1!).  Just be sure to look at the Wyndham Star Island sales, and not the sales of the privately owned portion of Star Island, which are fixed weeks.


----------



## Tina

Carlbarry, as an owner, can you explain how the maintenance fees are caculated? I've been looking around at resales on and off and can't figure out the annual cost of owning. Today I saw one list for 84,000 point and annual maintenance of $991.75. That works out to $82.65 per month. Then I saw another listing for 189,000 points with monthly maintenance of $70.56. These were both annual contracts. Something does not compute!  Both of these contracts are listed in the $3-4,000 price range.

Edited to include link to resales I'm referring to in my post: http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/t.../search_sell/Operation/5/SearchResortID/6656/


----------



## carlbarry

Tina said:


> Carlbarry, as an owner, can you explain how the maintenance fees are caculated? I've been looking around at resales on and off and can't figure out the annual cost of owning. Today I saw one list for 84,000 point and annual maintenance of $991.75. That works out to $82.65 per month. Then I saw another listing for 189,000 points with monthly maintenance of $70.56. These were both annual contracts. Something does not compute!  Both of these contracts are listed in the $3-4,000 price range.
> 
> Edited to include link to resales I'm referring to in my post: http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/t.../search_sell/Operation/5/SearchResortID/6656/


I looked at the Wyndham Timeshare forum, and according to their spreadsheet, Bonnet Creek maintenance fee (MF) is $3.95 per thousand points.  Also note that there is a property tax--seldom mentioned by sellers--which last year was $.70 per 1K points.
MF does not vary; whether you have 49,000 points like me, or 1 million points, it is the same figure per 1 thousand points.  So why you saw varying amounts, I can't tell you.
That being said, the site you show seems to be, well, I don't know if I can say this on DIS LOL . . .
So instead, here are some "completed" listings on ebay.  In other words, this is what Bonnet Creek TS sold for there, not including closing costs (figure $400):
154K, 1 bid, $297
210K, 19 bids, $690
518,000K, 28 bids, $1,875
So as you can see, I STRONGLY advise you to check out ebay before buying from a company selling TS for owners at inflated prices.


----------



## garmich

DisneyAlly said:


> I am a bit overwhelmed though.  Where should I start looking? What is the best site to educate myself on  buying resales or Wyndham timeshares in general? Has anyone here purchase a resale from Ebay?



There are two timeshare forums that you might want to check out:

*"Wyndham Resorts Forums"*  -  http://forums.atozed.com/
It's the online community for Club Wyndham Owners.  Go to "The Sales Pit" and click on the "Discussion" forum.  There is also a "For Sale - Points" forum where owners will offer to sell their timeshare points.

*"TUG - Timeshare Users Group" * -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php
This is all about owning timeshares.  There are also subforums for the different Timeshare Resort Systems.  This is the one for Wyndham Resorts: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## Tina

Thank you both!!


----------



## DisneyAlly

Thank you Carlbarry and Garmich!


----------



## tooncanator

Hello

I have a small 84,000 point contract at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and I do not mind sharing the maintenance fees.

Total $419.90  Paid monthly @ $34.99

Taxes are paid seperate and I do not have the bill handy. It was not expensive,
under $100.

Hope this helps someone.           

                                              Toon


----------



## webprinter

pmanko said:


> I have rented DVC pts - but, never purchased from eBay...  wondering how this works.
> Do I still get "normal" ressies where I can call and request room floor, building, etc - do they even try to honor those requests?
> 
> I have a 3 yr old - so which building is best for childrens pool or playground?
> 
> This is a great thread, but, I'd need all day to read it!
> 
> Has anyone ever rented from "renting_resorts" on ebay?




No matter who you rent from, the unit should be put in your name by getting a guest certificate.  The owner requests a guest certificate.  Then, you can call 2-3 weeks prior to checking in with your room request under your name.  

For a 3 year old, I would request bldg 3 (in front of the playground) or bldg 4.  Both are next to the main building.  Bldg 2 is good too, because it is close to a pool, mini golf and the playground.


----------



## ehrn

Great! Hope they don't think I stole the vac since I never saw one in the unit, lol. There was a broom and dustpan!
A staff member told my husband that Labor Day was fully booked--the days before were so quiet, I always want to make sure I go there during the quiet times--that's my preferred way to take on Disney anyway.
So this is just my silly little tip but our first night we ordered from Flippers and had leftovers, I wished I had some foil to wrap them in--I did bring zip lock bags.  The next day we stopped at Target and I did get some but it was a lot bigger roll than was necessary.  In the Walgreens flyer I noticed a coupon for 20sf of foil for 69cents.  Perfect.  May have to p/u one and add it to my Disney stockpile!


----------



## SalandJeff

pmanko said:


> I have rented DVC pts - but, never purchased from eBay...  wondering how this works...
> Has anyone ever rented from "renting_resorts" on ebay?



We visited Bonnet Creek this past April for the first time and rented our points from someone one Ebay.  We were going on fairly short notice, and Ken Price and a couple of others I checked with said no availability.   I found someone on Ebay who had dates near our dates and he was able to get the reservation for us.  

Make sure you find someone with 100% feedback _for timeshare rentals_.  Most of the people I found renting timeshares, exclusively rented timeshares (they weren't selling other stuff).  You are paying through paypal, so you have some security there.  We received an emailed copy of the reservation with our names on it as soon as we paid.  We did not have to request a certain room, as we had friends arriving before us, and they arranged for our 4 families to be near each other.

Feel free to PM if I can answer anything further.


----------



## newbeestl

ehrn said:


> So this is just my silly little tip but our first night we ordered from Flippers and had leftovers.



We ordered Flippers too, it was awesome!  The philly cheese steak pizza was really good!  We had some leftovers but just kept it in the box, it was gone the next day anyway.


----------



## kellyballoon

Hey guys, anyone get a particularly good deal on a rental car?


----------



## bonoriffic

webprinter said:


> For a 3 year old, I would request bldg 3 (in front of the playground) or bldg 4.  Both are next to the main building.  Bldg 2 is good too, because it is close to a pool, mini golf and the playground.



I'm confused. I frequently see references to building numbers that appear to change with different maps at different points in development. The map on page 35 shows building 3 as as being as far from the main building and playground as physically possible.

What is the official building numbering, and can we start to use names as that seems to be the preferred way of identifying the buildings and only option when you visit the official site.


----------



## scubamouse

bonoriffic said:


> I'm confused. I frequently see references to building numbers that appear to change with different maps at different points in development. The map on page 35 shows building 3 as as being as far from the main building and playground as physically possible.
> 
> What is the official building numbering, and can we start to use names as that seems to be the preferred way of identifying the buildings and only option when you visit the official site.



If you start at the main building going clockwise its 4,5,6 then an unfinished building, then 3,2,1 around a lake.  The lake is about 0.6 miles around given my GPS runs of it.  You end up driving from your building to the main building usless you want an exercise walk.

We were in building 6 and to play mini golf we drove to the main building to get clubs then over to building 2 to play then back to main to drop the clubs off then back to 6.  We used the pool there in between.  You can walk it all but it'll take time to walk the path.


----------



## DCTooTall

Another thing for those of you looking to buy into Wyndham resale.    There are 2 primary schools of thought when it comes to buying Wyndham points.   the "points are points" school,  which believe that with the way Wyndham's points work,   it doesn't matter which Wyndham property you own because you can use the points at any Wyndham property;  and the "own where you want to stay" school of thought.


They both have their advantages and disadvantages.   You do gain an advanced reservation window at your home resort vs. general Wyndham point owners.   This means that from month 10-13 only owners of points at that particular resort can make reservations.   From month 10 on however,  anybody with Wyndham points can make a reservation at the resort.

If you are someone who plans your trips far in advance,   this early reservation window could be useful to you.   If you are a more relaxed vacation planner however,   from a reservation/availability standpoint,  there is no advantage to owning at Bonnett Creek vs. other Wyndham properties.


Your maintenance fees (annual reoccurring costs) are based off the resort at which you own.   So for the "points are points" school,   you can try and find contracts at some of the "cheaper" Wyndham properties.    The flip side of this is that Special assessments (Resort costs for things not covered under the normal maintenance fees......  such as storm damage,  or major refurbs of older resorts) also are based off the resort you own.   so this means that the lower annual Maintenance Fee's advantage could be undone if there is a large Special assessment because you own at an older resort.         something else to think about is that contracts for these low-MF resorts tend to be more expensive and in more demand than those for higher MF resorts.  (Ex.   a 164,000 contract at a low MF resort could resale for $2000,   while that same contract at a average/high MF resort could resale for $1)


The links provided earlier for the TUG group and Wyndham owners forum are VERY good resources where you can get more information on both school's of thought.  There also exists a spreadsheet that breaks down the annual costs per 1k points at every resort in the Wyndham family.


----------



## Disney Ella

Does BC have luggage storage if you arrive before check in time?


----------



## katallo

Disney Ella said:


> Does BC have luggage storage if you arrive before check in time?



I'm wondering the same thing.  Also, our guests are arriving a few hours prior to us.  If they have our reservation number, can they drop their luggage off and have some lunch?  Hoping I can call the resort the day before arrival to make sure it's ok.


----------



## pipervali

I've been reading through the thread as much as possible the last few days(100 pages is alot to try and catch up on!), to try and get a feel for what to request.  We're booking right now, and our owner can make the request for us.  I just don't know what to tell her!  My mother was wanting a fireworks view of Epcot, but I'm not sure how possible that is.  From what I gather, Tower 5 seems to be the best one to request for something like that, a higher floor?  She's also excited about the lazy river, but, and I very well may be wrong, I think I read that was near Tower 3?  I've tried to find a map of the resort so I could visually place things, but I can't seem to come across any.

Suggestions?


----------



## gina_g

kellyballoon said:


> Hey guys, anyone get a particularly good deal on a rental car?



When is your trip??  I leave in 12 days and I have what I think is a good deal.  Saturday-Saturday (9/25-10/2) for $132 from National.  That is a midsize, but we are Emerald Club members so we have a good chance at getting a bigger car for that rate.  It is a much better deal than the $500+ for the week we were quoted when we started planning back in March.  I'm sure we could get an even lower rate with another company, but we want National.  You might want to check out the Transportation board.  There are often car rental monthly threads and you can see what deals others are getting during your visit.


----------



## Upatnoon

pipervali said:


> I've been reading through the thread as much as possible the last few days(100 pages is alot to try and catch up on!), to try and get a feel for what to request.  We're booking right now, and our owner can make the request for us.  I just don't know what to tell her!  My mother was wanting a fireworks view of Epcot, but I'm not sure how possible that is.  From what I gather, Tower 5 seems to be the best one to request for something like that, a higher floor?  She's also excited about the lazy river, but, and I very well may be wrong, I think I read that was near Tower 3?  I've tried to find a map of the resort so I could visually place things, but I can't seem to come across any.
> 
> Suggestions?


If you do a search on google images for bonnet creek resort map, several will pop up. Not all of them show all of the towers, however.

Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers. The one with the most theming is next to tower 5.

To see the Epcot fireworks from tower 5, you will be have to be high enough to see over the parking garage and you will not have a water view. Tower 4, my favorite tower, is also pretty close to the lazy river pool. If you want to see the fireworks, you get a parking lot view with some Epcot buildings off in the near distance.

To me, the the biggest thing about asking for a location is you want to be near the amenities you will be using the most. For example, the pool bar is next to Towers 4 and 5.

I find the water view, where you can see everything going on in the resort, far more interesting than the fireworks views, which I find boring 99% of the time.


----------



## pipervali

Upatnoon said:


> If you do a search on google images for bonnet creek resort map, several will pop up. Not all of them show all of the towers, however.
> 
> Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers. The one with the most theming is next to tower 5.
> 
> To see the Epcot fireworks from tower 5, you will be have to be high enough to see over the parking garage and you will not have a water view. Tower 4, my favorite tower, is also pretty close to the lazy river pool. If you want to see the fireworks, you get a parking lot view with some Epcot buildings off in the near distance.
> 
> To me, the the biggest thing about asking for a location is you want to be near the amenities you will be using the most. For example, the pool bar is next to Towers 4 and 5.
> 
> I find the water view, where you can see everything going on in the resort, far more interesting than the fireworks views, which I find boring 99% of the time.




Thanks for your reply.  I actually had googled a bit, and came across images, but I couldn't quite identify which was what, where.   Then I found an older looking map here on the beginning of the thread.  I'm not too fond of sitting on the balcony looking at a giant block of concrete or the parking lot.  So I think I'll request building 4 or 5, mid-way up, water view?  I'm hoping that's broad enough that we have a chance for that.


----------



## kellyballoon

gina_g said:


> When is your trip??  I leave in 12 days and I have what I think is a good deal.  Saturday-Saturday (9/25-10/2) for $132 from National.  That is a midsize, but we are Emerald Club members so we have a good chance at getting a bigger car for that rate.  It is a much better deal than the $500+ for the week we were quoted when we started planning back in March.  I'm sure we could get an even lower rate with another company, but we want National.  You might want to check out the Transportation board.  There are often car rental monthly threads and you can see what deals others are getting during your visit.



Thanks Gina! My husband got tired of looking and rented from Alimo for I think a little more than that. All works out in the wash. 
Thank you! Have fun! I think we will be leaving when you are arriving!


----------



## Lisa0620

There is a good map of the resort showing both names and numbers on page 59 of this thread, post #873.


----------



## OhBoy!

Fastpaks said:


> Does anyone know how deep the lazy river is? I deepest I saw the pools was about 4ft in the pictures. I would assume they may be a deeper too? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Also what is the earliest pick up for the MK? We have an ADR before the park opening... maybe driving there that day is the best option?



It is no more than 4 1/2 all the way around. My 7 year old DD can walk around it all no problem.


----------



## OhBoy!

Disney Ella said:


> Does BC have luggage storage if you arrive before check in time?



Yes, they will take your luggage and store it for you, in fact, they brought ours to the room when it became available to us later in the day while we were in the parks.


----------



## gina_g

kellyballoon said:


> Thanks Gina! My husband got tired of looking and rented from Alimo for I think a little more than that. All works out in the wash.
> Thank you! Have fun! I think we will be leaving when you are arriving!



I hope you have a wonderful trip!  I can't wait to get there and see how the crowd levels are.


----------



## kellyballoon

gina_g said:


> I hope you have a wonderful trip!  I can't wait to get there and see how the crowd levels are.



Thanks! I will try to drop a note to everyone when we get back. You have fun too if you're gone by the time we get back!


----------



## pipervali

Lisa0620 said:


> There is a good map of the resort showing both names and numbers on page 59 of this thread, post #873.



Thanks so much


----------



## rak5701

Are the 3BR deluxe accomodations located throughout all 6 buildings, or are they mostly located in specific buildings?


----------



## fuzzyjelly

I have a request in to Ken to book a one bedroom presidential next Oct/Nov.  Does anyone have a floor plan or pictures yet?  I saw the video that was posted, but it was a little dark in the room and I had a hard time seeing details.

We'll be there for two weeks and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Disney Ella

OhBoy! said:


> Yes, they will take your luggage and store it for you, in fact, they brought ours to the room when it became available to us later in the day while we were in the parks.



Thanks for the info. That will make things much easier.


----------



## garmich

rak5701 said:


> Are the 3BR deluxe accomodations located throughout all 6 buildings, or are they mostly located in specific buildings?



There are 3BR deluxe units in all of the buildings.  But, there may only be one or two on each floor.    The majority of the units are 2-BR deluxes.  Because there are so few 3-BR units, they tend to be hard to reserve, especially during the prime seasons.

In Bldg. #1 (Torre de la Tierra), there are 7 floors and there is only one 3BR deluxe unit on each floor (#x29), and they are located on the backside facing the parking lot.

In Bldg. #2 (Torre del Viento), there are two 3BR units on all 9 floors (#x38 & #x40).  This building is v-shaped and points towards the lake.  The 3BR units are located at the point facing the lake.

In Bldg. #3 (Torre del Mar), the 3-BR units are set-up the same as in bldg. #2.

In Bldg. #4 (Torre del Cielo), there are two 3BR units on 13 floors.  The 14th & 15th floors don't have any 3BR.  They are both located at the east end of the bldg. (one with lakeview & one with parking garage view).

In Bldg. #5 (Torre de la Luna), there two 3BR units on floors 2 thru 13.  This building is v-shaped and points away from the lake.  The 3BR units are located at the point facing the parking garage (north).

I don't know where they are in Bldg. #6.  But it appears that the building is similar to building #4, but a mirror image.

This information is based on floor plans found in the Public Offering Statement that I received from Wyndham.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Garmich, thanks for that great information!  Everyone has been wonderful here, sharing all they know & it is greatly appreciated.

If it's not too much trouble, could you tell me what sort of view the 4 b/r Pres. Suites in bldg. #1 would have?


----------



## skylizard

Does anyone know if rollaway beds are available at the resort?


----------



## wesjohnson

We will be at BC in February, 2011.  I was wondering if there is still construction on the site.  It looks like most of the construction was last summer.  

What are the numbers of the newly constructed buildings.  I'd like to get a room in one of the new buildings, but I need to know what numbers they are.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaCat

Can anyone who has shipped a box verify the shipping address you sent it to?

I'd also like to know, from anyone who is staying there during MNSSHP (when you get back) what time the last shuttle picks up from MK headed back to BC.  Same for Downtown Disney - when is the last shuttle "home" on the "current " shuttle schedule?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kac923

We are contemplating a stay here in April 2011 for a few nights after our Disney Cruise   Spoke with Ken yesterday and the hold up is that my sister wants 5 nights and he only has availability for 4.  So, for that reason we are still checking a few places out (including Coco Key).  Anyway, my questions are:  does it cost to park at DTD?  Is there a shuttle to the airport (trying to decide if we need to keep a rental car once arriving in Orlando or if we can just depend on shuttles).  Are the shuttles large bus type vehicles that don't make it necessary for kids to be in carseats?  My sis and I have 5 kids between us that need car seats and they can be pricey to rent so this could really factor  in our decision to go with the shuttles or have a rental car.
Thanks for your help!
Kristi


----------



## kellyballoon

So we booked a 4 bedroom presidential suite, we were told on the top floor of building 6 via ebay. I just called the hotel to confirm as we arrive tomorrow, and we were told we will be in tower 1. She also said she would not give us any other info about our room.

You know how this goes, maybe tower 6 is better, who knows...We were looking forward to being by the pirate pool though. I believe tower 1 is the oldest. 

So my question to you all is, do you think tower 6 is nicer or comparable to tower 6. Should I push the issue at all or no? Is there any advantage to being in tower 1 over 6?

Any insight would be appreciated. I have that, "I knew this was too good to be true" feeling right now....


----------



## carlbarry

kellyballoon said:


> So we booked a 4 bedroom presidential suite, we were told on the top floor of building 6 via ebay. I just called the hotel to confirm as we arrive tomorrow, and we were told we will be in tower 1. She also said she would not give us any other info about our room.
> 
> You know how this goes, maybe tower 6 is better, who knows...We were looking forward to being by the pirate pool though. I believe tower 1 is the oldest.
> 
> So my question to you all is, do you think tower 6 is nicer or comparable to tower 6. Should I push the issue at all or no? Is there any advantage to being in tower 1 over 6?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated. I have that, "I knew this was too good to be true" feeling right now....



I believe I stayed in Tower 1, the tower by the entrance.  The advantages are, as far as my opinion: you are in the building with the activity room, computer room, pool tables, and the desk where you pick up things like the golf clubs and balls for mini golf.  If you just want the pirate pool, and want to be near that, then you need Building 6, because it's quite a walk from the entrance.


----------



## kellyballoon

carlbarry said:


> I believe I stayed in Tower 1, the tower by the entrance.  The advantages are, as far as my opinion: you are in the building with the activity room, computer room, pool tables, and the desk where you pick up things like the golf clubs and balls for mini golf.  If you just want the pirate pool, and want to be near that, then you need Building 6, because it's quite a walk from the entrance.



We'll make the most of it, whatever happens, but I'm just a little bit disappointed as I was excited about the newness of the room and the pool, etc. Our kids are so little we won't be playing much pool or mini golf. The activity room we may use, so that'll be fun.

I just didn't know if tower 1 is even better and we should just not say anything. I guess we'll find out when we get there! I'm still very excited.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Vettychick- Congrats on the new addition to your family!!!!!


----------



## horseshowmom

kellyballoon said:


> We'll make the most of it, whatever happens, but I'm just a little bit disappointed as I was excited about the newness of the room and the pool, etc. Our kids are so little we won't be playing much pool or mini golf. The activity room we may use, so that'll be fun.
> 
> I just didn't know if tower 1 is even better and we should just not say anything. I guess we'll find out when we get there! I'm still very excited.



When you get there, it can't hurt to ask again. Also, we stayed in building 5 and had a wonderful fireworks view. You might ask about that.

My understanding is that building 1 has larger jacuzzi tubs. My daughter and her husband stayed in that building on their honeymoon. She liked it fine (not quite as well as our view from building 5 though). It is very convenient to the activities, etc. Also, it's really a quick walk up the sidewalk if you do wind up in building 5.


----------



## vettechick99

Kac923 said:


> We are contemplating a stay here in April 2011 for a few nights after our Disney Cruise   Spoke with Ken yesterday and the hold up is that my sister wants 5 nights and he only has availability for 4.  So, for that reason we are still checking a few places out (including Coco Key).  Anyway, my questions are:  does it cost to park at DTD?  Is there a shuttle to the airport (trying to decide if we need to keep a rental car once arriving in Orlando or if we can just depend on shuttles).  Are the shuttles large bus type vehicles that don't make it necessary for kids to be in carseats?  My sis and I have 5 kids between us that need car seats and they can be pricey to rent so this could really factor  in our decision to go with the shuttles or have a rental car.
> Thanks for your help!
> Kristi



Don't give up on BC yet. I would go ahead and book what you can, and I bet he will be able to snag the extra day closer to time. Ask him!

Anyway, parking at DTD is free. So are the water parks. Don't know about the rest of your questions though. Never took a shuttle. 



Cdn Gal said:


> Vettychick- Congrats on the new addition to your family!!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ClanHarrison

kellyballoon said:


> So we booked a 4 bedroom presidential suite, we were told on the top floor of building 6 via ebay. I just called the hotel to confirm as we arrive tomorrow, and we were told we will be in tower 1. She also said she would not give us any other info about our room.
> 
> You know how this goes, maybe tower 6 is better, who knows...We were looking forward to being by the pirate pool though. I believe tower 1 is the oldest.
> 
> So my question to you all is, do you think tower 6 is nicer or comparable to tower 6. Should I push the issue at all or no? Is there any advantage to being in tower 1 over 6?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated. I have that, "I knew this was too good to be true" feeling right now....



We're booked for a 4 b/r Pres. Suite in bldg. #1 also so I'd appreciate it if you'd report back how that bldg. & suite are holding up, after your stay there.  

I saw a Youtube tour of the new Pres. Suites in bldg. 6 and they have the Bose sound system in them.  We'd LOVE to have that, but I'm not expecting this amenity in the older bldg. 1.  I might be interested in seeking out if we could change bldgs. too-if it's at all possible-for the newness of what will probably be offered in the upgrades in this new bldg.

Not sure how soon your trip is, but ours isn't until April.


----------



## Alexander

carlbarry said:


> I believe I stayed in Tower 1, the tower by the entrance.  The advantages are, as far as my opinion: you are in the building with the activity room, computer room, pool tables, and the desk where you pick up things like the golf clubs and balls for mini golf.  If you just want the pirate pool, and want to be near that, then you need Building 6, because it's quite a walk from the entrance.



The building with the activity room, pool tables, etc. were in the building where we checked in (The Village Center).  To my knowledge, this is not considered Tower 1.


----------



## Alexander

Do any frequent visitors or Bonnet Creek owners use Owners Locker?  We have one and when I went to pick it up at bell services, they had no idea what I was talking about.  It took two men to understand I was picking up the big purple bin!  Then when we dropped it off, they couldn't comprehend that a purple van would be coming to get it!

Just wondering if any of you use Owners Locker?  We have had it for a while and it is so awesome to store things like: beach towels, sand toys, kitchen items (salt and pepper, ziplock bags, foil) we even have a set of dishes and silverware in there for when we stay in a DVC studio.  We also leave a laptop in there so we don't have to lug one back and forth.  There are board games and toys for the kids too.

Forgot to add that ALL of our toiletries are in there too.  We only need to bring clothing when we travel!  My family of 4 can travel with only one checked bag.


----------



## garmich

Alexander said:


> The building with the activity room, pool tables, etc. were in the building where we checked in (The Village Center).  To my knowledge, this is not considered Tower 1.



That is correct.  The check-in building is called the Village Center.  When you exit the Village Center at the rear into the pool area, building #1 would be the first one on the right (south side of the lake).



horseshowmom said:


> My understanding is that building 1 has larger jacuzzi tubs.



I've stayed in buildings #1, 2 and 3.  And yes, the jacuzzi tubs in building #1 are larger and are triangular shaped with adjustable water jets, just like the outdoor jacuzzis.  The jacuzzis in the other buildings are smaller and have pin holes along the bottom perimeter instead of adjustable jets on the sides.


----------



## kylovebug

I saw on vacation upgrades that this resort has a 3BR available. Has anyone ever stayed in one? Is it a lock-off? DMIL will be joining us now so we need an extra br and we will have to stay off-site due to our budget. Thanks and God Bless!~


----------



## carlbarry

Alexander said:


> The building with the activity room, pool tables, etc. were in the building where we checked in (The Village Center).  To my knowledge, this is not considered Tower 1.



I should have been more specific.  I was actually in Building 1.  However, due to my room's proximity to the elevator, it was most convenient for me to enter and exit through the "Village Center" building; in other words, the elevator basically dropped me off in that building, next to the arcade game room.
And yes, my jacuzzi was the triangular type.  I'd insert a picture if I could figure out how LOL


----------



## horseshowmom

kylovebug said:


> I saw on vacation upgrades that this resort has a 3BR available. Has anyone ever stayed in one? Is it a lock-off? DMIL will be joining us now so we need an extra br and we will have to stay off-site due to our budget. Thanks and God Bless!~



I haven't stayed in the the 3BR, but I've seen the floorplans. It isn't a lockoff. It's a regular 3BR unit. I think it has 2 bathrooms.


----------



## webprinter

We have stayed in 3 bedrooms both in bldgs 4 and 5.  Neither was a lockoff.


----------



## scooterx

Staying at Bonnet Creek in 3 weeks...  What building should we request ?  I would like a nice lake /pool view. Any pools have food/bar option.
Thanks


----------



## scooterx

Also how much is it to park?


----------



## gina_g

Does anyone know if bugs, particularly mosquitos, are bad at the resort at this time of year?  Especially if we want to sit outside at night?  I read a thread recently that said they aren't bad at the parks, but I'm not sure what to expect here.  Mosquitos love me, I must be sweet.   So I'm wondering if I should add bug spray to my shopping list.


----------



## Upatnoon

gina_g said:


> Does anyone know if bugs, particularly mosquitos, are bad at the resort at this time of year?  Especially if we want to sit outside at night?  I read a thread recently that said they aren't bad at the parks, but I'm not sure what to expect here.  Mosquitos love me, I must be sweet.   So I'm wondering if I should add bug spray to my shopping list.


I have never noticed a problem at Bonnet Creek or the Disney parks, but this is Florida, the home of many a mosquito. If you're concerned, bring a small container with you.


----------



## carlbarry

scooterx said:


> Also how much is it to park?


Parking is free for guests at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## chill15

kylovebug said:


> I saw on vacation upgrades that this resort has a 3BR available. Has anyone ever stayed in one? Is it a lock-off? DMIL will be joining us now so we need an extra br and we will have to stay off-site due to our budget. Thanks and God Bless!~



The 3 Bedroom Units are not Lock Off Units (as far as I have stayed.)  They are really big two with a Master Bathroom and then another bathroom for the other two bedrooms to use.


----------



## skylizard

Does someone have a list of things that are included in the room? I've never been to BC much less stayed at a time share. What kitchen items are included? Can opener? Baking sheets? Is there a dvd player anywhere? I assume a hair dryer will be in the room, what about an iron? Laundry detergent? Dishwashing soap?
Anything else I'm not thinking of?
We're two months away from our trip and I already want to start packing and making a list of things to bring


----------



## Upatnoon

skylizard said:


> Does someone have a list of things that are included in the room? I've never been to BC much less stayed at a time share. What kitchen items are included? Can opener? Baking sheets? Is there a dvd player anywhere? I assume a hair dryer will be in the room, what about an iron? Laundry detergent? Dishwashing soap?
> Anything else I'm not thinking of?
> We're two months away from our trip and I already want to start packing and making a list of things to bring


EVERYTHING you mentioned is in the room.

About the only thing you may want to bring that isn't are dryer sheets.

If you family is bringing lots of computers/netbooks, I would bring a router, as the there is only one wired Internet connection in the room.

Packing for Bonnet Creek should take less time because you can do your laundry in your room and you can bring fewer clothes.

My other suggestion is to not buy too much food. You can always buy more, but you don't want to be stuck with a bunch of leftovers.


Have fun!


----------



## Lisa0620

skylizard said:


> What kitchen items are included? Can opener? Baking sheets?



Page 7, post #98 of this thread has pictures of the kitchen including what's in the drawers and cupboards.  I've read two references to baking sheets *not* being included, so that may be hit or miss.  (It sounded like you could request them from the front desk, though.)


----------



## LisaCat

Does anyone have a recent shuttle schedule?  I'm trying to plan our "agenda" and it would help to know when the first and last shuttles go and where.  Is it possible to use the shuttle and make it to a park for rope drop (30 minutes MINIMUM before opening)?  Does the resort shuttle actually go to the individual parks or only to the Transport Center?  What about Downtown Disney?  

Thanks!


----------



## morgan loves minnie

Does anyone know if there are usually some type of activities and/or trick-or-treating at the resort on Halloween???

We are thinking of doing the trick-or-treating at downtown disney, but I have heard it is extremely crowded.  If there is something we could do at the resort, I would probably do that instead.  We aren't doing any parks on halloween day, so we have the whole day open.


----------



## garmich

LisaCat said:


> Does anyone have a recent shuttle schedule?  I'm trying to plan our "agenda" and it would help to know when the first and last shuttles go and where.  Is it possible to use the shuttle and make it to a park for rope drop (30 minutes MINIMUM before opening)?  Does the resort shuttle actually go to the individual parks or only to the Transport Center?  What about Downtown Disney?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the shuttle schedule for Aug 17-31. There are two shuttles that go to the parks and one that goes to Downtown Disney.  The departures are from Tower #6 and the Clubhouse.

Magic Kingdom & Epcot  -  1st pick-up is at 8:00AM at Tower #6 and at 8:05AM at the Clubhouse.  And the final departure is at 7:45PM from the Clubhouse.
Hollywood Studios & Animal Kingdom  -  1st pick-up is at 8:05AM at Tower #6 and at 8:10AM at the Clubhouse.  And the final departure is at 7:30PM from the Clubhouse.
Downtown Disney  -  the first departure from Tower #6 is at 3:30PM and the final departure is at 8:55PM from the Clubhouse.

I have never used the shuttle.  I would assume that the MK-Epcot shuttle would drop you off at the TTC at MK first, and then proceed to Epcot.


----------



## garmich

morgan loves minnie said:


> Does anyone know if there are usually some type of activities and/or trick-or-treating at the resort on Halloween???



Yes there is.  The Fall Activities Schedule that appears on the Bonnet Creek owners website has this under Special Events:

Halloween Happenings
October 31
See our special insert featuring trick or treating and festive fun.


----------



## froggygrrrl

gina_g said:


> Does anyone know if bugs, particularly mosquitos, are bad at the resort at this time of year?  Especially if we want to sit outside at night?  I read a thread recently that said they aren't bad at the parks, but I'm not sure what to expect here.  Mosquitos love me, I must be sweet.   So I'm wondering if I should add bug spray to my shopping list.




I'm a mosquito attractor too! The only time I have a problem at Bonnet Creek is if I'm sitting at the pool bar. Definitely bring some bug spray if you are planning on doing this (I think the bartenders might have some behind the bar, too). I've never had any issues just sitting on the balcony though.


----------



## froggygrrrl

garmich said:


> I have the shuttle schedule for Aug 17-31. There are two shuttles that go to the parks and one that goes to Downtown Disney.  The departures are from Tower #6 and the Clubhouse.
> 
> Magic Kingdom & Epcot  -  1st pick-up is at 8:00AM at Tower #6 and at 8:05AM at the Clubhouse.  And the final departure is at 7:45PM from the Clubhouse.
> Hollywood Studios & Animal Kingdom  -  1st pick-up is at 8:05AM at Tower #6 and at 8:10AM at the Clubhouse.  And the final departure is at 7:30PM from the Clubhouse.
> Downtown Disney  -  the first departure from Tower #6 is at 3:30PM and the final departure is at 8:55PM from the Clubhouse.
> 
> I have never used the shuttle.  But, I would assume that the Magic Kingdom-Epcot shuttle would drop you off at Epcot first, and then proceed to the Transport Center at the Magic Kingdom.



No, the buses almost exclusively drop off at TTC first, then Epcot. I think that in all my trips the drop-off has only been reversed once.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

This is a great thread and I have tried to read through as much as possible.  We are heading to Orlando the week after President's week.  Do the units typically available via ebay not become available until we are less than 60 days away?  Should I just be contacting Ken or is there another source as well?  Ken seems to be the only person referenced here and the reviews are positive.  Thanks!


----------



## hannymom

i'm confused.  can i just reserve a room online or do i have to go through a time share.  i'm sorry i didn't read all 100 pages of this post, but who is ken?


----------



## Ash&Wes07

Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag about Bonnet's Creek. 

I never knew this place existed somehow, but DH's Aunt is a Wyndam owner and is going to look into reservations for us for next Sept/Oct.  

It's also available through Armed Forces Vacation Club!! 

I think we've found our new "home" at Disney!


----------



## LisaCat

Thanks garmich and froggygrrrl for the shuttle info!


----------



## garmich

hannymom said:


> i'm confused.  can i just reserve a room online or do i have to go through a time share.  i'm sorry i didn't read all 100 pages of this post, but who is ken?



Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort.  You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners, like Ken.

You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner.


----------



## ntsammy5

Ash&Wes07 said:


> It's also available through Armed Forces Vacation Club!!



We're using AFVC for a week in December.  It's hard to get Bonnet Creek though.  There's limited availability.  We're staying at Polynesian Isle the first week, also thru AFVC.  Anyone know anything about that one?  TIA


----------



## vettechick99

Ok, Bonnet Creekers, I need a few volunteers. I haven't had tons of time to give to this thread and it seems as though there is a need to organize it a bit. BC has gotten quite popular! 

Would anyone be willing to take over a topic and organize it? When you are done, send me the info and I can add it to the first few pages of this thread. I'll move my own report down so the info is at the top. 

I guess the easiest way to get me the info is to type it in a PM to me. So...

Some topics off the top of my head:
Info about the pools and pool bars
Best views/views to request
What's included in the rooms
Compile the maps and floorplans

Any other ideas? 

Reply to this post and let me know the topic you'd like to cover. First dips gets it.  Thanks!


----------



## NHDisneyFan

NHDisneyFan said:


> This is a great thread and I have tried to read through as much as possible.  We are heading to Orlando the week after President's week.  Do the units typically available via ebay not become available until we are less than 60 days away?  Should I just be contacting Ken or is there another source as well?  Ken seems to be the only person referenced here and the reviews are positive.  Thanks!



Bump, my questions are being lost in the activity of this thread


----------



## Lisa0620

vettechick99 said:


> Ok, Bonnet Creekers, I need a few volunteers. I haven't had tons of time to give to this thread and it seems as though there is a need to organize it a bit. BC has gotten quite popular!
> 
> Would anyone be willing to take over a topic and organize it? When you are done, send me the info and I can add it to the first few pages of this thread. I'll move my own report down so the info is at the top.
> 
> I guess the easiest way to get me the info is to type it in a PM to me. So...
> 
> Some topics off the top of my head:
> Info about the pools and pool bars
> Best views/views to request
> What's included in the rooms
> Compile the maps and floorplans
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Reply to this post and let me know the topic you'd like to cover. First dips gets it.  Thanks!



I would LOVE to help with this, I'll PM you!  I call dibs on what's included in the rooms and maps and floorplans...


----------



## vettechick99

Lisa0620 said:


> I would LOVE to help with this, I'll PM you!  I call dibs on what's included in the rooms and maps and floorplans...



Yeehaw!!!


----------



## VickiVM

vettechick99 said:


> Ok, Bonnet Creekers, I need a few volunteers. I haven't had tons of time to give to this thread and it seems as though there is a need to organize it a bit. BC has gotten quite popular!
> 
> Would anyone be willing to take over a topic and organize it? When you are done, send me the info and I can add it to the first few pages of this thread. I'll move my own report down so the info is at the top.
> 
> I guess the easiest way to get me the info is to type it in a PM to me. So...
> 
> Some topics off the top of my head:
> Info about the pools and pool bars
> Best views/views to request
> What's included in the rooms
> Compile the maps and floorplans
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Reply to this post and let me know the topic you'd like to cover. First dips gets it.  Thanks!



OK. I'm not volunteering for anything, but just had to say how gorgeous your baby is.  Seriously - she's smiling like that already??  Allison, you are so blessed - your girls are beautiful!!


----------



## SparKeLLy

vettechick99: How about some shuttle info? I'd be happy to do this info when I return (we'll be using the shuttles again) I'll be back next Thursday


----------



## vettechick99

VickiVM said:


> OK. I'm not volunteering for anything, but just had to say how gorgeous your baby is.  Seriously - she's smiling like that already??  Allison, you are so blessed - your girls are beautiful!!



Thanks, Vicki! I am lucky to get one or two of those smiles a day. She is still very young so I have to really coax them out of her. But they totally make my day when she doe sit. So cute! 



SparKeLLy said:


> vettechick99: How about some shuttle info? I'd be happy to do this info when I return (we'll be using the shuttles again) I'll be back next Thursday



Awesome! Everyone is always asking about shuttles. Any information you can gather would be great. 

****

Now, when I was there last, I took pictures of all the kitchen drawers and insides. Has anyone posted that yet? I can try to post the pictures along with an inventory.


----------



## hannymom

i think it's a great idea to split this thread up.  sorry i can't help with it though.   i  am just learning about bonnet creek.
can someone tell me how to get in touch with ken?
we are looking to go this summer


----------



## gina_g

hannymom said:


> i think it's a great idea to split this thread up.  sorry i can't help with it though.   i  am just learning about bonnet creek.
> can someone tell me how to get in touch with ken?
> we are looking to go this summer



Vacationupgrades.com.  We leave tomorrow for our first trip at BC!  Ken has been great to work with, very easy process.  After everything I've seen here, I'm sure we're going to love it!


----------



## cmpdw4me

VERY impressed with what I see. I had no idea they rent in Vegas...we're SO doing Vegas for my partner's 40th next summer. Going to book thru them. Great value and seems like a very nice place!!


----------



## NC Travel Bugs

Allison MUCH THANKS FOR THIS THREAD!!! We are excited about our upcoming trip and booked with Ken! 

Does anyone know if there are cribs or pack and plays available at BC?


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Hi all,
We're a family of 5, needless to say its difficult to get a hotel.  Love the looks of BC - thinking we may try it out next time we go.  Which brings me to my question about booking.  It looks like on the website when you book, they'll charge your credit card immediately for the balance owed.  Is that right?

Booking through Ken - Is there a deposit? what are the payment terms or pay upfront when booking? 

Thanks for any information.


----------



## bmabe114

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Hi all,
> We're a family of 5, needless to say its difficult to get a hotel.  Love the looks of BC - thinking we may try it out next time we go.  Which brings me to my question about booking.  It looks like on the website when you book, they'll charge your credit card immediately for the balance owed.  Is that right?
> 
> Booking through Ken - Is there a deposit? what are the payment terms or pay upfront when booking?
> 
> Thanks for any information.





Ken gets a 1/3 deposit the rest is due 30 days prior to arrival


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

bmabe114 said:


> Ken gets a 1/3 deposit the rest is due 30 days prior to arrival



Thank you for the reply.  Sounds good.


----------



## webprinter

NC Travel Bugs said:


> Allison MUCH THANKS FOR THIS THREAD!!! We are excited about our upcoming trip and booked with Ken!
> 
> Does anyone know if there are cribs or pack and plays available at BC?



Yes.  I just called them for a lady I am renting to and they told me they have cribs and/or pnp and they also have bed rails.  He said they do not have to be reserved in advance.


----------



## britt54311

For those of you who have stayed here before, what would be the best building to request with a lake view and why?  We have 7 in our party, ages 47, 46, 45, 21, 18, 17 and a 16 years old.  We arrive 30 days from today and would like to put in a room/building request.  I can't wait to stay here, our vacation can not come soon enough.


----------



## Tina

Hi everyone. We are in a two bedroom in bldg 4 right now. For the most part, we like the resort a lot. We've only been here about 24 hours so far, so we haven't explored too much. The one thing that I must stress is to request the rooms you want. I had booked with Ken Price and gave him my request. I think he forgot to call and I was so busy at work during the past week, that I forgot to follow up. We ended up in a very bad location. We arrived around 7pm and there was a bit of a line to check in. We wanted Bldg 4 or 5 with a lake view. We were assigned to bldg 3 with a parking lot view. I mentioned to my sister that our request must not have been made by Ken (but made no big deal of it). The woman checking us in smiled and said she could put us in 4 or 5 if she had it available. I said "Great! As long as its not too much trouble." Well I should have stuck with the original room. She gave us 278 in bldg 4 - which must be the worst in the entire resort. The room itself is great, but we are on the 2nd floor, looking at the parking garage, directly above the maintenance entrance and next to the trash chute. Maintenance workers started this morning at 6:30 am. So about every 3 minutes from that time forward we hear a loud CREE-EEK-BANG! That's the door below us opening and then slamming shut. The double room where my sister is sleeping shares a wall with the trash chute, so she hears that grinding and churning constantly. 

So aside from the noise, the place is great. The location can't be beat! We love the ability to drive everywhere so quickly and easily. We just came back from a great dinner at Landry's and only had to drive a short distance to get there.

So many items in our room look brand new. Both the blender and toaster (both cuisinart) look like they've never even been used before! The beds are ok. My sister loves her firm mattress. I like something a bit softer, so I got the bright idea to make my own "pillow-top" mattress on the King bed by pulling the mattress from the sleeper sofa and putting it on top of the king mattress. Success!! LOL I slept like a baby. Well, until 6:30 am anyway!


----------



## webprinter

I would say building 4,5 or 6.  Because they are newer and I think the pool areas are less crowded and nicer.


----------



## bonjoe

Just wanted to say a huge thank you!! for this thread.
We are going to be staying at BC in November and I SO CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## funkmaster

Thanks to all for contributing to this thread. Have already booked for this Christmas (21st Dec - 3rd Jan) with Ken. 

My wife drives when we are away, but I guess that we will shake it up a bit and use the car some days, and get a taxi or shuttle on other days as we see fit (and on Christmas Day we have a return limo booked to the Grand Floridian!). My question is how much does it cost in a cab to the various Disney Parks. I have to decide whether to add myself onto the rental car insurance for the duration or whether to save that money and use it for taxis. Anyone remember the approximate cost to MK, Epcot and Studios (not going to AK). I could e-mail the resort if no-one knows.

Does anyone have any cab numbers to use or will the front desk arrange it for us? 

What about collection/drop-off points. Is the resort set up so there is a front reception where all taxis collect/drop-off or can you be taken to your own tower?

Thanks!


----------



## vettechick99

funkmaster said:


> Thanks to all for contributing to this thread. Have already booked for this Christmas (21st Dec - 3rd Jan) with Ken.
> 
> My wife drives when we are away, but I guess that we will shake it up a bit and use the car some days, and get a taxi or shuttle on other days as we see fit (and on Christmas Day we have a return limo booked to the Grand Floridian!). My question is how much does it cost in a cab to the various Disney Parks. I have to decide whether to add myself onto the rental car insurance for the duration or whether to save that money and use it for taxis. Anyone remember the approximate cost to MK, Epcot and Studios (not going to AK). I could e-mail the resort if no-one knows.
> 
> Does anyone have any cab numbers to use or will the front desk arrange it for us?
> 
> What about collection/drop-off points. Is the resort set up so there is a front reception where all taxis collect/drop-off or can you be taken to your own tower?
> 
> Thanks!



I am not sure of the cab cost per mile. We used to take them frequently before we had DD and I recall paying about $10 or less a ride. You should get front door service at all parks except the MK - they will drop you off at the TTC. I would just ride to the GF and take the monorail from there, or CR and walk. 

I don't have any cab numbers. I am sure the front desk can arrange it for you. 

There is a lobby, but you should be able to get dropped off at your own building.


----------



## MsCoz2000

I am here now.... So if anyone has any questions or would like me to find out anything for them just let me know!!

I'm staying in the newest tower #6 in a 2BR with a pool view.  I took a ton of picture (yes...again!) and will prob not post them until I get back home from vacation.  

This tower has its own front desk which is pretty cool (like of you loose your key or forget it, but you still check in at the main building)


----------



## vettechick99

Is there a more up-to-date resort map? This is the one that's been on the thread...


----------



## LisaCat

vettechick99 said:


> Is there a more up-to-date resort map? This is the one that's been on the thread...



There is a new one on the website, but I don't have the option to attach a photo here.  My PC crashed Friday and I have lost everything, including all my account passwords and usernames, so I don't have access to photobucket or anything.

Here is a link, but you may have to be logged in as an owner to see it:  https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/map.do


----------



## vettechick99

Thanks, Lisa. I got one.


----------



## kellyballoon

Hey guys, everyone was so great about giving me information before our trip, I wanted to make sure I passed it on.

We got back from our week long stay at Bonnet Creek on Saturday. We were in a 4 br 4 bath presidential suite on the top floor of Tower 1, lakeview. We absolutely loved it.

We had not even a single complaint about the room, the resort or the location of our suite. If you read through the thread you'll get the basics about the presidentials and I won't repeat it all, but everything was as promised.

Some additional info for you tho: yes, BC will provide a Pack n Play and also a high chair. Just ask when you arrive and they will deliver.

We arrived about 2 hours early and were only allowed in exactly when the clock struck 4pm which is checkin. Can't blame them really. 

There are two lazy rivers and at night the one with the seperate pool at the main building is much quieter and nicer than the one by the restaurant/bar Escudos. (I don't know what tower that is, sorry!) The pool/river near Escudos got pretty obnoxious as people were loud and there was a lot of alcohol going into the pool/river. Don't know why people have to be like that.

The pools are open till midnight, which was heavenly after a day at the parks!

We were told by the bartender at Escudos that Flippers will only deliver to the main lobby and that was not true. We ordered take out from Flippers the next day and it was delivered with no problem directly to our room. BTW, everyone in our party LOVED their subs from Flippers. Honestly one of the best italian subs I have ever had.

Building 1 is quiet and the views are amazing. We could watch the Epcot fireworks from the side of our balcony.

Elevators are lightening quick. The other pools are all very nice. We used them all and the walk around the resort was very pleasant, not at all as long as I expected based on some feedback, and I felt pretty safe there.

5-10 mins to park gates. No problems with the shuttles....loved not having strangers in our rooms everyday or worrying about housekeeping coming and waking the kids during naptime. We used the washer/dryers every day since we were in the pools every day. No problem with any appliances, everything fully stocked. They do have laundry detergent, btw, so don't buy any like we did.

That's all I can think of. I don't see my husband and I ever staying anywhere else when we go to DW. I don't know why we would ever need to consider it unless we go on and on too much in this thread and the prices get jacked up! lol

Any more questions, please let me know. I will try to check back and answer.
To anyone with a trip booked, I am jealous. 

One more thing; the Halloween Party at Disney is totally worth the money! It was the best thing we did there. 

Kelly


----------



## DisneyFan72

Does anyone know if the Wyndham Bonnet Creek shuttles run to Magic Kingdom during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party?


----------



## Bonnie40

kellyballoon said:


> Hey guys, everyone was so great about giving me information before our trip, I wanted to make sure I passed it on.
> 
> We got back from our week long stay at Bonnet Creek on Saturday. We were in a 4 br 4 bath presidential suite on the top floor of Tower 1, lakeview. We absolutely loved it.
> 
> We had not even a single complaint about the room, the resort or the location of our suite. If you read through the thread you'll get the basics about the presidentials and I won't repeat it all, but everything was as promised.
> 
> Some additional info for you tho: yes, BC will provide a Pack n Play and also a high chair. Just ask when you arrive and they will deliver.
> 
> We arrived about 2 hours early and were only allowed in exactly when the clock struck 4pm which is checkin. Can't blame them really.
> 
> There are two lazy rivers and at night the one with the seperate pool at the main building is much quieter and nicer than the one by the restaurant/bar Escudos. (I don't know what tower that is, sorry!) The pool/river near Escudos got pretty obnoxious as people were loud and there was a lot of alcohol going into the pool/river. Don't know why people have to be like that.
> 
> The pools are open till midnight, which was heavenly after a day at the parks!
> 
> We were told by the bartender at Escudos that Flippers will only deliver to the main lobby and that was not true. We ordered take out from Flippers the next day and it was delivered with no problem directly to our room. BTW, everyone in our party LOVED their subs from Flippers. Honestly one of the best italian subs I have ever had.
> 
> Building 1 is quiet and the views are amazing. We could watch the Epcot fireworks from the side of our balcony.
> 
> Elevators are lightening quick. The other pools are all very nice. We used them all and the walk around the resort was very pleasant, not at all as long as I expected based on some feedback, and I felt pretty safe there.
> 
> 5-10 mins to park gates. No problems with the shuttles....loved not having strangers in our rooms everyday or worrying about housekeeping coming and waking the kids during naptime. We used the washer/dryers every day since we were in the pools every day. No problem with any appliances, everything fully stocked. They do have laundry detergent, btw, so don't buy any like we did.
> 
> That's all I can think of. I don't see my husband and I ever staying anywhere else when we go to DW. I don't know why we would ever need to consider it unless we go on and on too much in this thread and the prices get jacked up! lol
> 
> Any more questions, please let me know. I will try to check back and answer.
> To anyone with a trip booked, I am jealous.
> 
> One more thing; the Halloween Party at Disney is totally worth the money! It was the best thing we did there.
> 
> Kelly



We also just returned from our first trip to BC and I can agree with all Kelly's comments! 

We stayed in a 2BR in Building 5 with a fireworks view.  I would have enjoyed a pool/pond view more than looking over the garbage bins and parking garage though.

We must have been experiencing the same rowdy crowd at the lazy river by Building 5.  I was darn close to saying something to staff because the group that was causing the problems happened to be guests of a Wyndham employee who sells the timeshares - she had a very loud mouth and made a point of letting people know she worked there.  I don't think Wyndham would have been happy with her behaviour!  

We loved the resort and the resort location.  Couldn't be beat!  The beds were my only complaint - way too soft for me!

Thanks for all the helpful info on this thread!


----------



## webprinter

DisneyFan72 said:


> Does anyone know if the Wyndham Bonnet Creek shuttles run to Magic Kingdom during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party?



If no one knows the answer to that, we will be there for MNSSHP this weekend and I will find out.  It seems to me that during MVMCP, the shuttle returned about midnight or a little after.


----------



## kellyballoon

DisneyFan72 said:


> Does anyone know if the Wyndham Bonnet Creek shuttles run to Magic Kingdom during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party?



That's a good question and I'm sorry I don't know the answer. I will say though that the party goes until midnight and I think they said the last tram leaves for the parking lots at like 1:30, so this thing goes late. My kids are very small, 4 and 18mos and even we stayed at MK until after 11:00pm that night. We didn't want the night to end!


----------



## kellyballoon

Bonnie40 said:


> We also just returned from our first trip to BC and I can agree with all Kelly's comments!
> 
> We stayed in a 2BR in Building 5 with a fireworks view.  I would have enjoyed a pool/pond view more than looking over the garbage bins and parking garage though.
> 
> We must have been experiencing the same rowdy crowd at the lazy river by Building 5.  I was darn close to saying something to staff because the group that was causing the problems happened to be guests of a Wyndham employee who sells the timeshares - she had a very loud mouth and made a point of letting people know she worked there.  I don't think Wyndham would have been happy with her behaviour!
> 
> We loved the resort and the resort location.  Couldn't be beat!  The beds were my only complaint - way too soft for me!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful info on this thread!



Bonnie, you didn't find bldg 5 noisy at night? I was worried about that after seeing what was going on at that pool and I was thinking I felt bad for the people on the lower floors of that building as they must have heard all the noise. I was thinking when we go back I'd probably make sure not to stay in that tower.


----------



## Bonnie40

We were on the 9th Floor at the very end of the hall.  We never heard another person or even a door slam the entire week!  I kept commenting on how nice it was!  I honestly think it was just a small group that made things uncomfortable for the rest.  After exploring all the pool options, our group enjoyed just staying around the lazy river by our building.  I must say though, that I couldn't help but think that if every building on that property was full, there wouldn't be enough pool space available.


----------



## charlielinda

Does anyone know if the pools are heated.  We're looking on going back in November and wondered.  Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Bonnie40 said:


> We were on the 9th Floor at the very end of the hall.  We never heard another person or even a door slam the entire week!  I kept commenting on how nice it was!  I honestly think it was just a small group that made things uncomfortable for the rest.  After exploring all the pool options, our group enjoyed just staying around the lazy river by our building.  I must say though, that I couldn't help but think that if every building on that property was full, there wouldn't be enough pool space available.


You have to remember that the rooms at bonnet creek are 4 times as big as a Disney hotel room, so the density of guests is much less than a regular hotel.

Also, most people don't take advantage of the pools and other resort attractions because they are in a hurry to get to the theme parks.


----------



## Upatnoon

charlielinda said:


> Does anyone know if the pools are heated.  We're looking on going back in November and wondered.  Thanks!


The pools are heated, of course. I can't think of any nice resort in Orlando that doesn't have heated pools.

 However, I've seen people ask this question a few times and wonder if there is some group of hotels somewhere in Orlando that doesn't heat their pools.


----------



## horseshowmom

Upatnoon said:


> You have to remember that the rooms at bonnet creek are 4 times as big as a Disney hotel room, so the density of guests is much less than a regular hotel.
> 
> Also, *most people don't take advantage of the pools and other resort attractions* because they are in a hurry to get to the theme parks.



I agree. We've stayed twice and have never been in the pools. Our daughter is grown and married, and they aren't interested in the pool, and we aren't either for the most part. We used to always rent a house so we could have a private pool but found that we used it very little. Bonnet Creek has become our favorite resort, but we seldom use any of the amenities.


----------



## Brian Noble

We were there in July '09---peak "pool season" for Orlando.  We did not have theme park tickets (we were visiting only water parks and DisneyQuest) so we did quite a bit around the resort.  Getting a tube on one of the rivers could take some patience, but there were always chairs around the pools available.


----------



## scubamouse

I'll echo the sentiment about the lazy river in tower 5.  We could never get a tube and there were often really rowdy groups.  The lazy river by the main building was lovely.

I think lazy rivers are just like that.  Typhoon Lagoon, Water Country USA both have really rowdy crowds crop up in the lazy rivers.  SAB doesn't probably because they charge for the tubes


----------



## Bonnie40

I don't want people to get the impression that the lazy river at Building 5 is always rowdy.  Only one evening of the entire week was it a problem and it was a small group of 20-somethings who were loud and drinking too much.  Otherwise, I was thinking that there was a nice cross-section - alot of older people as well as young families.  It was the party group that stood out because they were the minority.


----------



## kellyballoon

I just think it probably tends to get busier at night and maybe more roudy because it has the restaurant next door where you can buy drinks and bring them to the pool. It's harder to do that at the pool at the main bldg, so for anyone seeking a quieter night, just make the couple minute walk to the other pool. Hubby and I had the pool and hot tub at the main building to ourselves, I think the Thursday night we were there. It was wonderful!


----------



## Lisa0620

vettechick99 said:


> Is there a more up-to-date resort map?



The best map is on p.59, post #873 on this thread.  It has both building names and numbers.


----------



## saucymb

Playground question:

I see on the map on page 1 that there is a "(Future) Playground" listed very near the pool by Bldg 5. Is there in fact a playground there? I can't recall from my visit in January.

We are trying to decide which building to request. We are going in November; my husband and myself, my mom, and my two boys, ages 3 and 4. We had a fireworks view in bldg 5 last time, but I think we would enjoy a lake/pool view better, and I see that bldg 1 has a playground right there. Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## scubamouse

saucymb said:


> Playground question:
> 
> I see on the map on page 1 that there is a "(Future) Playground" listed very near the pool by Bldg 5. Is there in fact a playground there? I can't recall from my visit in January.
> 
> We are trying to decide which building to request. We are going in November; my husband and myself, my mom, and my two boys, ages 3 and 4. We had a fireworks view in bldg 5 last time, but I think we would enjoy a lake/pool view better, and I see that bldg 1 has a playground right there. Any input greatly appreciated.



I don't remember a playground near building 5.  The only one I remember is over by building one.


----------



## lindsey

We were there last week also.  3 bedroom Tower 5 floor 13 - we had a partial view of EPCOT, but could not see their fireworks.  But we could see MK fireworks - which we enjoyed.  Never heard any noise.  We used the shuttle service every day to the parks.  The only negative is the limited number of pick ups in the afternoon.  I kept the schedule with me and we planned accordingly, so no big problem.


----------



## fuzzyjelly

I just got my confirmation from Ken!  We have a one bedroom presidential!  Now I just have to get through the next year and a month...


----------



## webprinter

fuzzyjelly said:


> I just got my confirmation from Ken!  We have a one bedroom presidential!  Now I just have to get through the next year and a month...



We stayed in a one bedroom presidential last month and it was fantastic!  You will love it.


----------



## Catira

MsCoz2000 said:


> I am here now.... So if anyone has any questions or would like me to find out anything for them just let me know!!
> 
> I'm staying in the newest tower #6 in a 2BR with a pool view.  I took a ton of picture (yes...again!) and will prob not post them until I get back home from vacation.
> 
> This tower has its own front desk which is pretty cool (like of you loose your key or forget it, but you still check in at the main building)



My husband is attending a conference in November and I booked BC for him and his travel buddies. Are you able to see any of the disney fireworks?
Thanks, and enjoy your trip


----------



## ge0rgette2

Sounds gr8, have a wonderful time!!!

I was going to ask the same question ... " are you able to see any fireworks?"

 enjoy it!


----------



## ama223

Hi all!
Our 60 day mark to check-in is this Sunday.  We booked through Ken.  Do I need to email him and ask him on Sunday if he is able to re-book or does he do this automatically??
Thanks


----------



## britt54311

ama223 said:


> Hi all!
> Our 60 day mark to check-in is this Sunday.  We booked through Ken.  Do I need to email him and ask him on Sunday if he is able to re-book or does he do this automatically??
> Thanks



He re-booked our reservation for us and I didn't even ask him too.  I got an e-mail from him saying he re-booked at $20 less per night.  Best e-mail I got in awhile, saved us $180.


----------



## gina_g

ge0rgette2 said:


> Sounds gr8, have a wonderful time!!!
> 
> I was going to ask the same question ... " are you able to see any fireworks?"
> 
> enjoy it!



We just got back today from a week at BC.  We were in Tower 5, 12th floor, requested fireworks view.  We looked straight down at the parking lot/garage.  To the right we could see most of Downtown Disney and some of Typhoon Lagoon.  Just to the left we could see most of Epcot.  Far in the distance we could see the Contemporary Resort and the castle.  We had a pretty good view of Illuminations at Epcot.  We could see all the fireworks, the lasers, watch the World Showcase buildings light up, and even some of the flames from the water part of the show.  We could also see Wishes or Hallowishes each night from Magic Kingdom.  Could hear it if the wind was blowing the right way.  Neither show was the same as being there, but since we were only in the parks for fireworks 2 nights out of 7, it was a nice trade off.


----------



## professorkev

I found a deal for the  2 Bed room deluxe at $525  from a member of Bonett.  sounds to good to be true but he checks out.  may book on Monday.  I wanted the presidential but it all reserved, unless I wanted to pay dou7ble and get a 4 bedroom presidential; I just may do it! (with the money I am saving from staying at a DVC villa!


----------



## ears4all

What is the closest grocery store to the resort?


----------



## pmanko

ears4all said:


> What is the closest grocery store to the resort?



i understand it to be Winn Dixie; there is also a Wal-mart near by too.


----------



## TotoToo

pmanko said:


> i understand it to be Winn Dixie; there is also a Wal-mart near by too.



Correct. Wynn Dixie on 535 is as close as they come (except for Goodings in the Crossroads but unfortunately that store is NOT recommended anymore).  The WD is another 1/4 mile away. 3 more miles down Palm Parkway/Turkey Lake for Super Walmart (very nice one by the way).


----------



## cindyland

Just wondering, is there a tv in the second bedroom of the two-unit condo? And how is the pull-out sofa for comfort (or comfort for a 16-year old boy)?

Staying there in March!! Very excited!!


----------



## Upatnoon

cindyland said:


> Just wondering, is there a tv in the second bedroom of the two-unit condo? And how is the pull-out sofa for comfort (or comfort for a 16-year old boy)?
> 
> Staying there in March!! Very excited!!


1. There are 3 TVs in the room, one in each bedroom and one in the living room.

2. A 16-year-old boy can sleep anywhere and be comfortable. He's lucky he gets a nice sofa bed!


----------



## britt54311

I also would like to ask how comfortable the sofa bed is. Would it be comfortable for 2 adults to sleep on?  Thanks


----------



## Tracey123

Hi...I've read most of the 113 pages and not sure if this topic was covered.  Can you bring small coolers to the pool area for kid snacks/drinks?

Also can you get two bedroom suites in the main building?

Do the shuttles pick up at the main building?  I was thinking about building 5, but getting a little worried with reviews stating that the lazy river was rowdy.  I'd rather not be in that type of atmosphere with my kids.  

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Upatnoon

1. The main building is just for checking in, has a small store, pool tables, arcade, etc. The rooms are all in the towers.

2. I saw people bringing plenty of snacks and drinks down from their rooms.

3. There are now two shuttle pick-up areas, the main building and the new presidential tower.

4. I have stayed several times and never seen anything rowdy at the lazy river. It is more popular than the older lazy river at the main building because of the theming and proximity to the new pirate ship pool and the bar. With more people, you raise the chances of a roudy group, but it is nothing I would worry about. Most of the people at Bonnet Creek are going to the parks and therefore the pool areas are not very crowded.


----------



## Tracey123

How are the prices at the store?  Are they reasonable for items like milk & bread?


----------



## 2wins

Hi fellow BC lovers.  We are fast approaching our 30 day mark!  Must say we are all so excited.  Can anyone tell us how to get to the Wal-mart on Turkey Lake?  I read that it is the closest Wal-mart.  Is that correct?


----------



## pipervali

Hi all!  We're about 5 weeks out now and I'm getting excited!

I do have a quick question though.  When I booked I asked our 'owner' about a preference of Towers and she said she noted it in our reservation.  Should I be calling BC at any time just to double check, or leave things as they are and wait until we arrive?


----------



## TotoToo

2wins said:


> Hi fellow BC lovers.  We are fast approaching our 30 day mark!  Must say we are all so excited.  Can anyone tell us how to get to the Wal-mart on Turkey Lake?  I read that it is the closest Wal-mart.  Is that correct?



Easy to Walmart (yes, Turkey Lake is closest). 

Go out Hotel Drive toward Crossroads - turn left. One Block, turn right Palm Parkway. Go Straight about 3 miles. On your left. Watch your speed as they monitor Palm Parkway / Turkey Lake very closely.


----------



## DCTooTall

2wins said:


> Hi fellow BC lovers.  We are fast approaching our 30 day mark!  Must say we are all so excited.  Can anyone tell us how to get to the Wal-mart on Turkey Lake?  I read that it is the closest Wal-mart.  Is that correct?



There are a couple walmarts nearby.  I think Distance wise,  the one on Vineland Rd is closer,   but i'll give you direction to both.

Vineland Rd Walmart.

Exiting Bonnett Creek make a right on Buena Vista Dr.

make your 1st right on Epcot Center drive (towards I-4)

Cross over I-4 and make a right onto 535 (Vineland Rd)

Walmart will be a couple miles down the road on your right.



Turkey Lake Walmart.     There are 2 ways to get here.

option 1.

 Exiting Bonnett Creek make a right onto Buena Vista Dr.

 Take I-4 "East" Towards Orlando.

Exit off Sand Lake Rd.  74A

Turn left under I-4.

At the first light,  make a left (Turkey Lake Rd).

Walmart will be on your right.


Option 2.

Turn right on Buena Vista Drive towards Downtown Disney.

Turn right onto Hotel Plaza Blvd.

Turn Left at the Crossroads shopping center light. (Vineland rd)

At the first light,  make a right. (Palm Parkway).

Follow this road all the way down.  It changes names to Turkey Lake Rd.  Walmart will be on your left.


----------



## 2wins

Thank you for the directions!  I love this thread.  The people are so helpful.


----------



## horseshowmom

2wins said:


> Thank you for the directions!  I love this thread.  The people are so helpful.



The Walmart Supercenter on SR 535 is also near one of the outlet malls (more of a strip mall) that has a Disney Outlet. When you're on 536, you take the right they mentioned onto 535, and the outlet mall will be on the left (about a half mile or so). Walmart will be a little further down on the right (maybe 2 to 3 miles).


----------



## indydisneymom

We leave for Bonnet Creek in 11 days....can't wait.   My youngest child is 2 and we plan to return some afternoons for naps.  Just wondering if I should figure this into my room request, my son does not need complete darkness, but bright sunlight in the room will make naptime harder.  Anyone know if curtains are lined like in hotel rooms?   Ideas for bldg requests are welcomed for our situation.  Thanks.


----------



## vettechick99

I'm going to add those directions to Walmart the front page. 



indydisneymom said:


> We leave for Bonnet Creek in 11 days....can't wait.   My youngest child is 2 and we plan to return some afternoons for naps.  Just wondering if I should figure this into my room request, my son does not need complete darkness, but bright sunlight in the room will make naptime harder.  Anyone know if curtains are lined like in hotel rooms?   Ideas for bldg requests are welcomed for our situation.  Thanks.



Yes, they are lined. DD needs darkness too and she sleeps great at BC.


----------



## 2wins

Thanks VetteChick.  You gotta love Wal-mart to save a little extra money.  I saw that the units come with laundry detergent.  Can you get replacements?  Or is it a one time deal?  I'd hate to buy a big bottle at Wal-mart if I don't need to.  What about  garbage bags, dish gel etc?


----------



## vettechick99

2wins said:


> Thanks VetteChick.  You gotta love Wal-mart to save a little extra money.  I saw that the units come with laundry detergent.  Can you get replacements?  Or is it a one time deal?  I'd hate to buy a big bottle at Wal-mart if I don't need to.  What about  garbage bags, dish gel etc?



They do come with a few packets of generic laundry detergent, as well as dishwashing detergent. I always bring a few baggies of dry detergent for the machines (don't forget the dryer sheets - they don't provide any). That saves me from having to buy some. Plus, DD has allergies so I like to use my own anyway.

But I have heard that if you request some more detergent, they will bring it up to you. I think that goes for any of the supplies... right, folks?


----------



## indydisneymom

vettechick99 said:


> I'm going to add those directions to Walmart the front page.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are lined. DD needs darkness too and she sleeps great at BC.


Thanks for the quick reply, hopefully with those curtains and the exhaustion from being at the parks will make for some good long naps.


----------



## katallo

vettechick99 said:


> They do come with a few packets of generic laundry detergent, as well as dishwashing detergent. I always bring a few baggies of dry detergent for the machines (don't forget the dryer sheets - they don't provide any). That saves me from having to buy some. Plus, DD has allergies so I like to use my own anyway.
> 
> But I have heard that if you request some more detergent, they will bring it up to you. I think that goes for any of the supplies... right, folks?



We've never had a problem getting extra supplies.  You just have to go to the front desk.  I also take dryer sheets and a sponge for cleanups.


----------



## webprinter

pipervali said:


> Hi all!  We're about 5 weeks out now and I'm getting excited!
> 
> I do have a quick question though.  When I booked I asked our 'owner' about a preference of Towers and she said she noted it in our reservation.  Should I be calling BC at any time just to double check, or leave things as they are and wait until we arrive?




I would call the front desk at Bonnet Creek at the two week mark and also at the one week mark.  I called at two weeks out with my request.  When we checked in this weekend, we did not get any of the three buildings we requested and did not get a pool view like we had requested.  All the front desk person said was that I should have called them again at the one week mark and I should have checked in sooner.  I have never had them tell me to call twice before and have checked in other times late at night and we have always gotten our requests other times.  But, to be on the safe side, I would do it this way.  Fortunately, DH checked in because I was so tired or they probably would have gotten to see what I look like when I get angry.   Instead, DH was the recipient.   The moral of the story is, never cross me when I am tired. (it was after midnight and I am over 50).


----------



## IFLOSIRI

BONNET CREEK GREAT GOLF COURSE FANTAstic LAYOUT


----------



## SparKeLLy

We returned Thursday from a 5 night stay at Bonnet Creek. We were in room 307 in the main clubhouse building. It had a parking lot/front entrance view, which was actually quite pretty with the fountain, and at night we could see (and slightly hear) Illuminations.

I had requested Tower 6 close to the shuttle pick up (since they pick up at Tower 6 first) But the location they put us in actually worked out great for us, it was very close to the shuttle pickup at the clubhouse, just out our door, around the corner to the elevator, then right out the door and a short sidewalk to the front entrance where they pick up.

Our room was ok, but not as nice as our previous stay. The bathroom needs a good deep cleaning in the nooks and crannies and grout. My husband described the shower as a garden hose at full blast, I must agree it was pretty fierce. The bedspread wasn't very nice and we put it in the closet for the stay. The last time we had a nice fluffy comforter.  Overall none of these were big issues for us, just things I noticed and hope they improve in this unit.

We only used the pool at the Clubhouse. It's a saltwater pool. Most of the time we felt like we had the pool and hot tubs to ourselves.

We used the free park shuttles every morning and made it to rope drop. In the morning there was always plenty of room. The late evening shuttles were more full and my husband had to stand once, but it's a pretty short ride.  The shuttles to Downtown Disney don't start until the afternoon so one morning we took a taxi and it was about $8. 


























































Illuminations video

Shuttle Schedule


----------



## carlbarry

I was in Room 407 for my birthday in September 2009!


----------



## SparKeLLy

I was celebrating my 30th birthday this trip! It really was a great location so close to the elevator. If they do a little updating I'd totally try for that room again or 407!
Oh I completely forgot to mention that our bed was sooo uncomfortable. Maybe we are just used to our own but this seemed really hard. We were both so excited to sleep when we got home!


----------



## carlbarry

SparKeLLy said:


> I was celebrating my 30th birthday this trip! It really was a great location so close to the elevator. If they do a little updating I'd totally try for that room again or 407!
> Oh I completely forgot to mention that our bed was sooo uncomfortable. Maybe we are just used to our own but this seemed really hard. We were both so excited to sleep when we got home!



Yes, very convenient to be so near the elevator.  Also, the elevator area was a good place to watch the fireworks, slightly different angle from in the room.  And also convenient to the lobby, activity areas, and front parking.


----------



## pipervali

webprinter said:


> I would call the front desk at Bonnet Creek at the two week mark and also at the one week mark.  I called at two weeks out with my request.  When we checked in this weekend, we did not get any of the three buildings we requested and did not get a pool view like we had requested.  All the front desk person said was that I should have called them again at the one week mark and I should have checked in sooner.  I have never had them tell me to call twice before and have checked in other times late at night and we have always gotten our requests other times.  But, to be on the safe side, I would do it this way.  Fortunately, DH checked in because I was so tired or they probably would have gotten to see what I look like when I get angry.   Instead, DH was the recipient.   The moral of the story is, never cross me when I am tired. (it was after midnight and I am over 50).



Thanks for the advice.  That sucks that you didn't get any of your choices, because of so late at night perhaps?  Either way, sorry to hear that


----------



## padawans

Can anybody tell me how far bonnet creek is from universal studios. I'm looking for a nice hotel to stay in for three nights before we move to the BWV. The US resorts look nice but the pictures of bonnet creek look nicer


----------



## lillygator

we are in BC at the end of the month....what room request should I make? also, is there food around the pool and drinks? (to buy)


----------



## horseshowmom

padawans said:


> Can anybody tell me how far bonnet creek is from universal studios. I'm looking for a nice hotel to stay in for three nights before we move to the BWV. The US resorts look nice but the pictures of bonnet creek look nicer



It's not a bad drive, and BC is certainly more roomy (I've stayed in both). One thing to consider with the Universal hotels is that you get front of the line access in the parks with your room key. I can't begin to tell you how nice that is.   If if were me, I might consider a split stay (which I normally wouldn't do). I wouldn't want to stay in one hotel room all week and BC can be gotten for much better prices than Universal hotels.


----------



## vettechick99

Thanks, Kelly! Great pictures. Happy Birthday. I remember when I was 30. 

Kelly also contributed some great shuttle info to the front page, and I added a link to some pictures of the inside of a 2-bedroom including the kitchen supplies. 

*********

Does anyone have pictures of a 1-bed, 3-bed, or 4-bed (pres or reg)? If so, make a slideshow and we'll add it to the front page. PM me!


----------



## Tracey123

I can get a two bedroom at Disney for approx $1200 or a two bedroom at BC for $700....what would make you pay that much extra just to be at a Disney resort?  The extra hours aren't worth that much in my opinion.

I know at Disney resorts you can have your packages sent back to the room, does BC offer that service?


----------



## TotoToo

Tracey123 said:


> I can get a two bedroom at Disney for approx $1200 or a two bedroom at BC for $700....what would make you pay that much extra just to be at a Disney resort?  The extra hours aren't worth that much in my opinion.
> 
> I know at Disney resorts you can have your packages sent back to the room, does BC offer that service?



No. I wouldn't pay $200 for smaller, less equipped units at DVC vs BC.  

No, no package delivery. But with your big savings you have money for them & having to carry them back (you'll carry them home, right?) shouldn't be that hard and certainly not worth $500. Thats a heck of a big tip!


----------



## lillygator

isn't there a lazy river there? is that at the main pool?


----------



## tamaraten

Please forgive me for asking this question on the "we loooove BC thread"!  But, I'm a first time off-site visitor (and only 2nd time to Disney).  

I'm going crazy trying to decide where to stay with my Dh and four kids ages 12, 10, 8 and 6.  I originally narrowed it down to the Sheraton Vistana, Floridays and Worldquest...and then I heard of BC, adding a fourth resort to the dilemma.

I have spent days and days reading and am just going cukoo trying to decide.  I am puzzled by the rank that BC had on Tripadvisor (#41 of 346 hotels) as opposed to the three others I mentioned (all within the top 12) considering how people love BC.  

Can someone please help me???  For those who love BC, have you been to the others that I mentioned above and how does it compare?  We're essentially looking for a hotel that is comfortable for all of us but we really don't plan on spending too much time there because we'll probably be at the parks all day and just come home late to sleep. (I know this from my first trip last year, where we stayed at the CR and I realized we didn't need to spend that money when we basically just crashed).  We do want somewhere really nice though.

Please help me decide!!!

I so appreciate your comments, thanks.


----------



## Upatnoon

lillygator said:


> isn't there a lazy river there? is that at the main pool?


Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers. One is more themed, the other more simple.


----------



## Upatnoon

tamaraten said:


> Please forgive me for asking this question on the "we loooove BC thread"!  But, I'm a first time off-site visitor (and only 2nd time to Disney).
> 
> I'm going crazy trying to decide where to stay with my Dh and four kids ages 12, 10, 8 and 6.  I originally narrowed it down to the Sheraton Vistana, Floridays and Worldquest...and then I heard of BC, adding a fourth resort to the dilemma.
> 
> I have spent days and days reading and am just going cukoo trying to decide.  I am puzzled by the rank that BC had on Tripadvisor (#41 of 346 hotels) as opposed to the three others I mentioned (all within the top 12) considering how people love BC.
> 
> Can someone please help me???  For those who love BC, have you been to the others that I mentioned above and how does it compare?  We're essentially looking for a hotel that is comfortable for all of us but we really don't plan on spending too much time there because we'll probably be at the parks all day and just come home late to sleep. (I know this from my first trip last year, where we stayed at the CR and I realized we didn't need to spend that money when we basically just crashed).  We do want somewhere really nice though.
> 
> Please help me decide!!!
> 
> I so appreciate your comments, thanks.


There is nothing wrong with those other places, but if you want to be within the gates of Disney, you can't do any better than Bonnet Creek. Our neighbor has stayed at both Vistana and Bonnet Creek and says the rooms and such are about the same, but the location of Bonnet Creek is a nice advantage if you are visiting Disney.

Another advantage for Bonnet Creek is the ease of booking it via eBay and other places for less than the other resorts you mentioned. I have never paid more than $100 a night to stay at Bonnet Creek, and that includes all taxes and fees.


----------



## DCTooTall

tamaraten said:


> Please forgive me for asking this question on the "we loooove BC thread"!  But, I'm a first time off-site visitor (and only 2nd time to Disney).
> 
> I'm going crazy trying to decide where to stay with my Dh and four kids ages 12, 10, 8 and 6.  I originally narrowed it down to the Sheraton Vistana, Floridays and Worldquest...and then I heard of BC, adding a fourth resort to the dilemma.
> 
> I have spent days and days reading and am just going cukoo trying to decide.  I am puzzled by the rank that BC had on Tripadvisor (#41 of 346 hotels) as opposed to the three others I mentioned (all within the top 12) considering how people love BC.
> 
> Can someone please help me???  For those who love BC, have you been to the others that I mentioned above and how does it compare?  We're essentially looking for a hotel that is comfortable for all of us but we really don't plan on spending too much time there because we'll probably be at the parks all day and just come home late to sleep. (I know this from my first trip last year, where we stayed at the CR and I realized we didn't need to spend that money when we basically just crashed).  We do want somewhere really nice though.
> 
> Please help me decide!!!
> 
> I so appreciate your comments, thanks.




I haven't stayed at the other places,   or read all the reviews on Tripadvisor to be able to say with any certainty as to why it was rated lower than the others,    but I can make a couple comments that may help to explain the "lower" ranking.

1.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a Timeshare resort.   Most people making reviews on sites such as TripAdvisor are used to and thinking of the place as  typical hotel.    Therefor,  they are suprised to discover things like daily housekeeping (making beds/ fresh towels / etc) are not offered at a Timeshare resort or end up costing extra,   and in turn give the place a bad rating on such sites.

2. Wyndham is newer than most of the other places you mentioned.    This means it may have less total reviews vs the others,  resulting in the percentage of lower scored reviews being higher than the others.

3.  Wyndham sales people can be a bit....pushy... at times.   Even if you pay cash to the resort itself to stay there,  they still try and talk you into going to their sales presentation.     This is not required,   but they will pester you every day until you do.   As people here have mentioned,   declining the invite is possible when you pick up your parking pass,   and you can either unplug the room phone or turn down the ringers so their daily calls won't interrupt your stay and enjoyment.

4.  Wyndham just recently completed building their last tower.  (and are now finishing up the hotel on site).  This means that for the past several years there has been construction at the location which may have turned some people off due to the occasional mess or construction noise.



 Since the other locations (I know at least 1 or 2 of them are timeshares as well) are older,   they may have completed their sales stage or entered into a final inventory stage of resort sales.    This would mean that they would not be trying to sell ownership in the resort as much as Wyndham with it's new "empty" towers.     Besides the obvious sales people bugging you staying there,   this would also mean less chaos from sales people and outside visitors touring the resort.


As others will state within this thread,   Wyndham BC has a huge advantage from location compared to most other off-site resorts.   You are for all intents and purposes on-site,   even though it is technically not on Disney Property and you don't get some of the onsite Disney hotel perks.    But,  you do have to pass thru the "Welcome to Disney" signs before you check in,  and can see the parks surrounding you,    even if the property isn't technically on Disney property.


I'd probably say take a look at location, ammenities,  and what your plans are.  Are you going to rely on resort shuttles to get to the parks?  or drive?      Are you spending your entire trip at Disney,  or spreading things out so a location more "central" to the entire orlando tourist area would be desirable?      Do you think you would partake in things the resort has to offer like pools,  bars,  lazy rivers, etc?           If you can't decide based just off reviews on sites like trip Advisor,  maybe these things might help you in your decision.    If you are not going to be driving,    then the resort shuttles might be a big factor to consider.   If you are just looking for a place to sleep and shower,   the pools/lazy rivers offered at the different resorts may not matter.


I know I didn't answer your question exactly,   but hopefully I may have offered at least something to help you in your decision making process.


----------



## mrzrich

Tracey123 said:


> I know at Disney resorts you can have your packages sent back to the room, does BC offer that service?



Although package delivery to offsite hotels is not an option, I have often made purchases in the park and taken advantage of another service Disney offers. If you shop in the parks, Disney gives you the option of having your packages waiting for you near the park exit.  That way you don't have to schlep bags around the park.  When you are ready to leave, your purchases are ready for you.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mrzrich said:


> Although package delivery to offsite hotels is not an option, I have often made purchases in the park and taken advantage of another service Disney offers. If you shop in the parks, Disney gives you the option of having your packages waiting for you near the park exit.  That way you don't have to schlep bags around the park.  When you are ready to leave, your purchases are ready for you.



I actually prefer this over resort delivery.  With resort delivery, you have to go to the gift shop (at least we did) to pick up.  Yet another opportunity for my kids to ask for more stuff.   Package pick up is really convenient (though nothing beats onsite at Universal; they deliver right to your room.)


----------



## tamaraten

DCTooTall said:


> I haven't stayed at the other places,   or read all the reviews on Tripadvisor to be able to say with any certainty as to why it was rated lower than the others,    but I can make a couple comments that may help to explain the "lower" ranking.
> 
> 1.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a Timeshare resort.   Most people making reviews on sites such as TripAdvisor are used to and thinking of the place as  typical hotel.    Therefor,  they are suprised to discover things like daily housekeeping (making beds/ fresh towels / etc) are not offered at a Timeshare resort or end up costing extra,   and in turn give the place a bad rating on such sites.
> 
> 2. Wyndham is newer than most of the other places you mentioned.    This means it may have less total reviews vs the others,  resulting in the percentage of lower scored reviews being higher than the others.
> 
> 3.  Wyndham sales people can be a bit....pushy... at times.   Even if you pay cash to the resort itself to stay there,  they still try and talk you into going to their sales presentation.     This is not required,   but they will pester you every day until you do.   As people here have mentioned,   declining the invite is possible when you pick up your parking pass,   and you can either unplug the room phone or turn down the ringers so their daily calls won't interrupt your stay and enjoyment.
> 
> 4.  Wyndham just recently completed building their last tower.  (and are now finishing up the hotel on site).  This means that for the past several years there has been construction at the location which may have turned some people off due to the occasional mess or construction noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the other locations (I know at least 1 or 2 of them are timeshares as well) are older,   they may have completed their sales stage or entered into a final inventory stage of resort sales.    This would mean that they would not be trying to sell ownership in the resort as much as Wyndham with it's new "empty" towers.     Besides the obvious sales people bugging you staying there,   this would also mean less chaos from sales people and outside visitors touring the resort.
> 
> 
> As others will state within this thread,   Wyndham BC has a huge advantage from location compared to most other off-site resorts.   You are for all intents and purposes on-site,   even though it is technically not on Disney Property and you don't get some of the onsite Disney hotel perks.    But,  you do have to pass thru the "Welcome to Disney" signs before you check in,  and can see the parks surrounding you,    even if the property isn't technically on Disney property.
> 
> 
> I'd probably say take a look at location, ammenities,  and what your plans are.  Are you going to rely on resort shuttles to get to the parks?  or drive?      Are you spending your entire trip at Disney,  or spreading things out so a location more "central" to the entire orlando tourist area would be desirable?      Do you think you would partake in things the resort has to offer like pools,  bars,  lazy rivers, etc?           If you can't decide based just off reviews on sites like trip Advisor,  maybe these things might help you in your decision.    If you are not going to be driving,    then the resort shuttles might be a big factor to consider.   If you are just looking for a place to sleep and shower,   the pools/lazy rivers offered at the different resorts may not matter.
> 
> 
> I know I didn't answer your question exactly,   but hopefully I may have offered at least something to help you in your decision making process.



Thank you so much for your thorough reply!!  I really do appreciate it.  In answer to your questions, we will have a car with us so we don't have to rely on shuttle, and I think that basically we will be out all day at the parks and coming home late just to sleep.  I don't believe we'll use the amenities too much.  What is important to me is that the place is spacious, really clean, that the beds are comfortable (ie not soft and springy) and that it's bright.  I just read some reviews for Worldquest where many people said the beds were horrible and the apartments too dark...very unappealing.  

We're planning to go to MK, Epcot, Universal and Seaworld, so do you think the location for all is good?

thanks again for taking time to help!


----------



## Tracey123

We normally stay at the Royal Sands in Cancun and I wanted to see if any BC people have stayed at both to do a comparison.

Thanks


----------



## lillygator

any thoughts on what location to request??


----------



## DCTooTall

tamaraten said:


> Thank you so much for your thorough reply!!  I really do appreciate it.  In answer to your questions, we will have a car with us so we don't have to rely on shuttle, and I think that basically we will be out all day at the parks and coming home late just to sleep.  I don't believe we'll use the amenities too much.  What is important to me is that the place is spacious, really clean, that the beds are comfortable (ie not soft and springy) and that it's bright.  I just read some reviews for Worldquest where many people said the beds were horrible and the apartments too dark...very unappealing.
> 
> We're planning to go to MK, Epcot, Universal and Seaworld, so do you think the location for all is good?
> 
> thanks again for taking time to help!




For EPCOT and MK,  you can't beat the location of Wyndham BC.    It's located almost behind EPCOT,  and next to the Caribbean Beach.   It's also really convenient to I-4 thanks to being so close to EPCOT Drive.  (the primary EPCOT exit off I-4).  Since it's so easy to get to I-4  Sea World and Universal wouldn't be too difficult to get too.

From looking at Google Maps, I'd almost say from your choices that next to BC,  the next most convienent resort from your list would be the Sheraton Vistiana Resort,   Followed by a tie between the Vistiana Villiage and Floridays.  (didn't check Worldquest from your comments above).    Vistiana Village and Floridays look to be across the street from each other off  the southern section of I-Drive.     Sheraton Vistiana Resort is located next to I-4 and 535,   pretty much across I-4 from Downtown Disney.    


Traffic wise,    I honestly don't know the traffic around the section of I-drive that well where Vistiana Village and Floridays is located.    I know the I-4 interchange at 535 can be a bit thick at times since it's also the first Disney labeled exist heading west from Orlando and MCO and it the Downtown Disney exit,    but I think I remember a light into the Vistiana Resort so getting into/out of your resort shouldn't be too difficult.    Wyndham BC there is pretty much no traffic since the road it's on only has the Wyndham,  Waldorf Astoria, and Hilton BC hotels.   It's connection onto the WDW roadways is where "Backstage Way" dumps you onto the road to Downtown Disney.  (If you know where the DVC sign is behind EPCOT,  it's that intersection.).


Personally,  I'm a huge fan of the Wyndham,  so I can give you a ton of reasons to stay there.   But since you are deciding between several options,   Look at price,   the reviews and pictures you've been looking at to see which ones fit your needs/desires.... and Google Maps might help you get an idea of actual locations and relative positions to other points of interest in the areas.    At some point though,   you'll probably just have to bite the bullet and make a decision.


----------



## tamaraten

DCTooTall said:


> Personally,  I'm a huge fan of the Wyndham,  so I can give you a ton of reasons to stay there.   .



I'd love to hear some of them if you could!!!!

 (it'll help my indecision.  Basically, all of the places I'm debating about are in decent locations and are more or less the same price.)

thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

tamaraten said:


> I'd love to hear some of them if you could!!!!
> 
> (it'll help my indecision.  Basically, all of the places I'm debating about are in decent locations and are more or less the same price.)
> 
> thanks




1.  Awesome location.    I love being literally surrounded by Disney.  The Fact you drive past the "Welcome To Disney!" signs on your way into the resort just helps add that extra little "I'm home!" feeling at the start of my vacation.

2.  Beautiful resort.   The rooms are awesome.  (very bright and open too).  the property is beautiful with the buildings surrounding a lake,  a Golf course to one side,  and a nature preserve to the other.  

3. tons of activities.  You may not take advantage of this with your just needing a place to crash at night,   but it's there if you want it.    There are several pools,  each with a different feel to choose from.   2 Lazy rivers.   Pool bars.  hot tubs galore.    there is an outdoor ampitheater,  mini golf,   grills, etc.    Then there is the activity center in the resort "clubhouse" with video games, arts and crafts,   2 nice pool tables (free), ping pong,   and more.    They actually also have scheduled events thruout the week you can choose to partake in if you choose,  some free,  others available at a small cost (often to cover the supplies,  such as arts and crafts).     The resort is also kind of "intimate",  in that it's not super spread out like some places.   It's very easy to walk to any place in the resort.

4. Room layouts and locations.   I just love the 2bdrm layout. (all i've stayed in so far, and the most popular and available plan.).    First off,  the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom are on other sides of the unit.  This means you don't have to worry about noise from one bedroom disturbing anyone in the 2nd.   The Master bedroom also has a nice jacuzzi tub and sink just off the bedroom,   while the roomy stand-in shower and toilet (and a sink) are in a seperate closed off bathroom.   The Balcony is also pretty large,  so it was quite nice to sit on the balcony in the morning,   or in the Evening with a drink.   If you get a lake-view,  the view from the Balcony you can't go wrong with.   the other side of the building,   you could overlook the Golf Course,  or be able to see the fireworks from EPCOT/MK....    


to be honest,  with the Pictures around this thread,  and people's trip reports,  you can gain a lot of information on this resort.  You may even be able to find out more about this resort (and see it) in this thread than anyplace else on the web.  I know the pictures i've seen here definately do a much better job at showing off the resort than most of the marketing pictures I've seen on even Wyndham's own site.


----------



## vettechick99

Tracey123 said:


> I can get a two bedroom at Disney for approx $1200 or a two bedroom at BC for $700....what would make you pay that much extra just to be at a Disney resort?  The extra hours aren't worth that much in my opinion.
> 
> I know at Disney resorts you can have your packages sent back to the room, does BC offer that service?



How are you getting a 2-bed at Disney for $1200? It can't be for a week.... 

Lillygator, I like bldg 2 and request lakeview. But a lot of people like bldg 5 and request high-up, lakeview. I think fireworks in that bldg faces the parking lot, right folks?


----------



## gina_g

vettechick99 said:


> How are you getting a 2-bed at Disney for $1200? It can't be for a week....
> 
> Lillygator, I like bldg 2 and request lakeview. But a lot of people like bldg 5 and request high-up, lakeview. *I think fireworks in that bldg faces the parking lot, right folks?*



Correct!   We just had Tower 5 fireworks view last week.  We looked straight down at parking lot/garage, but in the distance was from right to left: Downtown Disney, Typhoon Lagoon, Caribbean Beach, Contemporary and castle (pretty far away though), Epcot, Swan/Dolphin.  I personally loved the view.  We never stood there looking straight down and it felt more like we were in Disney by seeing so much of it out the window.  Had a great view of Illuminations and pretty good view of Wishes and Hallowishes.


----------



## gina_g

Here goes my first attempt at posting some photos on here.  This is the view of Epcot from Tower 5, room 1282.  We were near the end of the hallway.


----------



## THE-ELLA'SMOM

I own at Bonnet Creek, and I love it too... I am freaking out a little bit worrying about bed bugs, has anyone heard anything about bed bugs at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## gina_g

Swan & Dolphin







Downtown Disney balloon


----------



## Tracey123

I could get the two bedroom on Disney using a friends points and just paying their fee's.


----------



## gina_g

Caribbean Beach, World Showcase, and Epcot resorts


----------



## gina_g

Typhoon Lagoon.  You can see in my pics that the parking lot view isn't as bad as it sounds!   I debated for a long time if it was worth it to have a fireworks view when you only see fireworks for 30 minutes or so each night.  I'm glad we had this view, and I would request it if we stayed here again.  We enjoyed the pool/lake view for about 10 seconds each day while waiting for the elevator (they were really fast!) and it was really nice too.  But I felt like, I'm at Disney World, I want to see Disney World out the windows.  I can look at a pool anywhere else.  I guess our stay at the Boardwalk a few years ago spoiled us a little too much!


----------



## tamaraten

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Awesome location.    I love being literally surrounded by Disney.  The Fact you drive past the "Welcome To Disney!" signs on your way into the resort just helps add that extra little "I'm home!" feeling at the start of my vacation.
> 
> 2.  Beautiful resort.   The rooms are awesome.  (very bright and open too).  the property is beautiful with the buildings surrounding a lake,  a Golf course to one side,  and a nature preserve to the other.
> 
> 3. tons of activities.  You may not take advantage of this with your just needing a place to crash at night,   but it's there if you want it.    There are several pools,  each with a different feel to choose from.   2 Lazy rivers.   Pool bars.  hot tubs galore.    there is an outdoor ampitheater,  mini golf,   grills, etc.    Then there is the activity center in the resort "clubhouse" with video games, arts and crafts,   2 nice pool tables (free), ping pong,   and more.    They actually also have scheduled events thruout the week you can choose to partake in if you choose,  some free,  others available at a small cost (often to cover the supplies,  such as arts and crafts).     The resort is also kind of "intimate",  in that it's not super spread out like some places.   It's very easy to walk to any place in the resort.
> 
> 4. Room layouts and locations.   I just love the 2bdrm layout. (all i've stayed in so far, and the most popular and available plan.).    First off,  the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom are on other sides of the unit.  This means you don't have to worry about noise from one bedroom disturbing anyone in the 2nd.   The Master bedroom also has a nice jacuzzi tub and sink just off the bedroom,   while the roomy stand-in shower and toilet (and a sink) are in a seperate closed off bathroom.   The Balcony is also pretty large,  so it was quite nice to sit on the balcony in the morning,   or in the Evening with a drink.   If you get a lake-view,  the view from the Balcony you can't go wrong with.   the other side of the building,   you could overlook the Golf Course,  or be able to see the fireworks from EPCOT/MK....
> 
> 
> to be honest,  with the Pictures around this thread,  and people's trip reports,  you can gain a lot of information on this resort.  You may even be able to find out more about this resort (and see it) in this thread than anyplace else on the web.  I know the pictures i've seen here definately do a much better job at showing off the resort than most of the marketing pictures I've seen on even Wyndham's own site.




DCTooTall, thank you so much for all of your time in answering, it's really appreciated.  Would you say that the 2 BR is large enough for a family of six?  ie. are the beds in the 2nd BR large enough for two kids each (two girls would be together ages 8 and 12, and two boys together ages 8 and 6.)  Or should I get a 3 BR?

thanks again,


----------



## DCTooTall

tamaraten said:


> DCTooTall, thank you so much for all of your time in answering, it's really appreciated.  Would you say that the 2 BR is large enough for a family of six?  ie. are the beds in the 2nd BR large enough for two kids each (two girls would be together ages 8 and 12, and two boys together ages 8 and 6.)  Or should I get a 3 BR?
> 
> thanks again,



It would probably be large enough.   I believe the beds in the 2nd bedroom are Full/Queen beds,     though they may be doubles.     Either way, with small kids you are probably ok.

And if your kids are sprawlers who don't like the size of the beds,    Remember that the couch in the living room does contain queen size pullout,    so you could always move some of them in there.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

OK - this is awesome so I had to share.  Why would anyone NOT stay at Bonnet Creek.  Called Ken at and he is working on my dates for Nov 2011.  For grins I ran the numbers at a value (which I loved when I stayed onsite) and it was $1420 for the days we were staying - a 1 bedroom, no fridge or kitchen, 1 bath value room where I couldn't cook.  Will be booking a 2 bedroom deluxe with a king sized master and jacuzzi tub, 2nd bedroom with its own bath, full kitchen stocked with necessities, gorgeous view and activities, 3 TVs, DVD and CD players with shuttle service for $1440 on DISNEY PROPERTY! 

That just kills me.  I am SO EXCITED!   And if I'm lucky and we can rebook near to time for less I may be getting it for $1200!!! I mean really. . .


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Bkk40in2011 said:


> OK - this is awesome so I had to share.  Why would anyone NOT stay at Bonnet Creek.  Called Ken at and he is working on my dates for Nov 2011.  For grins I ran the numbers at a value (which I loved when I stayed onsite) and it was $1420 for the days we were staying - a 1 bedroom, no fridge or kitchen, 1 bath value room where I couldn't cook.  Will be booking a 2 bedroom deluxe with a king sized master and jacuzzi tub, 2nd bedroom with its own bath, full kitchen stocked with necessities, gorgeous view and activities, 3 TVs, DVD and CD players with shuttle service for $1440 *on DISNEY PROPERTY! *
> 
> That just kills me.  I am SO EXCITED!   And if I'm lucky and we can rebook near to time for less I may be getting it for $1200!!! I mean really. . .




Well, technically, not _on_ Disney property.  It's _surrounded_ by Disney property.  For those that enjoy the perks of staying onsite such as ME, EMH, resort package delivery, etc it's still considered offsite.  
Don't get me wrong, I love all that space and privacy; we are FL timeshare owners too, (3 BR @ Summer Bay), but I don't want some others just tuning in to misconstrue this info and think BC is an "onsite" Disney resort.


----------



## vettechick99

Great pictures, Gina!



Tracey123 said:


> I could get the two bedroom on Disney using a friends points and just paying their fee's.



_If _you can stay for the same number of days in a 2bed on property, I would stay there. Normally a 2-bed Sat-Sat would cost you twice as much. Easily $2500 for the week. I say $1200 is a pretty decent deal. So for once, I'd probably stay on site!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, so I've read all the posts at least once and some 2 or 3 times so I don't think I'm repeating anything but there are a bunch of pages on here. : )

4br views: We don't care if we see a fireworks show on the balcony. I just don't want to chance a view of the parking garage. I understand the 4br pres have better views. Are there any bad views for them?

2, 3, 4br: We will have 6 children with us (13yos, 12yod, 8yod, 7yos, 5yos, 16mod) and would love to have a 4br but could make due with a 2br or 3br. It's just that we've been saving for 3 years for this and I want to relax and, depending on additional price, would like to be able to relax. What would you recommend for rooms? We tried to get a 4br for the week after Thanksgiving for $900 and can't but we can for $1050. I'm waiting to hear from Kenneth and Ken on availability and pricing from them. But we can get a 2br for $650. We will be cooped up in a basement for 4 days before then staying with my inlaws an hour north so my thoughts are it would be better to spread out. Also, we are only going to the park for 1 day using our GAD tickets and then the VMCP. We've had to change our plans around because our youngest had open heart surgery and we had a lot of expenses from that. The other days we were going to try and do one character meal, one dinner show, a day at the beach, 2 days at the resort doing mini golf, playing games, swimming.

Also, if anybody on here outbid me yesterday for the 3br Pres the week after Thanksgiving by $10 in the last second, thanks a lot!  Now I get to stress even longer over our room! 

Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------



## Catira

gina_g said:


> Here goes my first attempt at posting some photos on here.  This is the view of Epcot from Tower 5, room 1282.  We were near the end of the hallway.



Gina, was this a 2 bedroom? Love the view


----------



## QuiverofArrows

I forgot to mention that we are also considering a private villa also but would prefer BC.


----------



## gina_g

Catira said:


> Gina, was this a 2 bedroom? Love the view



It was the 2 bedroom.  I forgot to mention that in this pic, on the right side, you can see the top of the castle too!  That made it all worth it for me, even if it was kind of far away.  It looked so cool at night all lit up!


----------



## gina_g

QuiverofArrows said:


> I forgot to mention that we are also considering a private villa also but would prefer BC.



I haven't looked into private villas so I'm not sure how much space they have, but it looks like BC would be kind of tight for your family, at least the 2 bedroom.  The bedrooms are not that big. There's pretty much room to walk around the beds and that's about it.  The room we were in had no luggage racks (which really irritated me!) and we didn't want to put our suitcases on the floor for a number of reasons, but if we had, they would have taken up any extra space in the rooms.  We also had a stroller that we tucked behind the dining room table most of the time to keep from tripping over it.  The dining room table was usually full of coloring books and small toys to keep my DD occupied.  We never ate a meal at the table.  If we had, I'm not sure where we would've put the rest of our junk!    The living room had a couch and 2 chairs, then 3 barstools that could be turned around to talk to others or see the TV if desired.  I don't know about the 3-4 bedroom units, if maybe the common areas are any bigger.  But my point is I'm not sure your family would be comfortable crammed into that space.  If you have to take toys, etc. to keep your kids busy while you are in the room, it will likely be pretty tight.  It's still bigger than any villa you will find onsite, and cheaper, which is likely why the place is so popular.  But I wouldn't say it's huge by any means.  Maybe I'm spoiled and others will disagree!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thanks Gina. I just found a 3br that would work for our budget but I think a 4br would be best if I could find one. I haven't heard back from Ken or Kenneth yet today. I guess my thought is that if we are only going to have a big vacation every few years, I would rather spend the extra money and get something comfortable. Hubby doesn't understand because he likes to spend as little time there as possible but I'm the one who organizes, packs, unpacks, fixes meals, does laundry, etc and I would like for us to eat at the table.  We have 5 on 5 different soccer teams and 1 running cross country, have a semi-working farm and homeschool activities, so I don't mind just hanging out together playing games and at the pool for a few days but don't want to do that in a crowded place. So, the 2br might be spacious for some but would prefer more room with my clan. Just not sure if I want to wait even longer and then have to scramble the last couple weeks.


----------



## SparKeLLy

gina_g said:


> It was the 2 bedroom.  I forgot to mention that in this pic, on the right side, you can see the top of the castle too!  That made it all worth it for me, even if it was kind of far away.  It looked so cool at night all lit up!



Gina great pictures and great view! I agree with you about the parking lot view vs lake view. At first I was bummed that we had parking lot but then realizing we could see some Disney (not at all as good as yours!) and the fireworks I really liked it and will request it next time. But perhaps higher up


----------



## gina_g

SparKeLLy said:


> Gina great pictures and great view! I agree with you about the parking lot view vs lake view. At first I was bummed that we had parking lot but then realizing we could see some Disney (not at all as good as yours!) and the fireworks I really liked it and will request it next time. But perhaps higher up



Thanks Kelly!  The fireworks view must be popular even though it doesn't seem like it on here.  We arrived on a Saturday (9/25) around 3:15 and I was told that Tower 5 fireworks view was not currently available, but I could wait for it if I was willing to wait until possibly 6:00.  I could have had lake view immediately.  I decided to wait and so glad I did.  They ended up calling my cell about an hour later saying that our room was ready.

Your picture is so cute!  Weren't we there at the same time?  When did you go to the party?  We went (after much debating) on Tuesday 9/28 after the small hurricane blew through!   It was our first party so I don't know what the crowds are usually like, but we were soooooo happy that we went!  It cleared up and turned into a fabulous uncrowded night!


----------



## SparKeLLy

gina_g said:


> Your picture is so cute!  Weren't we there at the same time?  When did you go to the party?  We went (after much debating) on Tuesday 9/28 after the small hurricane blew through!   It was our first party so I don't know what the crowds are usually like, but we were soooooo happy that we went!  It cleared up and turned into a fabulous uncrowded night!



Thank you! We were at the same party! It turned out to be a great night didn't it? We had so much fun. We've been to the party twice before in past years and the crowds this night were the best! We arrived when it was still raining and storming a bit but it just added to the atmosphere and memories


----------



## ama223

I just want to rave about Ken from vacationupgrades.  We booked a 3br at $180/night awhile ago, for our trip in Dec.  He managed to rebook us at 60 days out (we just hit that this past weekend) and we are now down to $120/night.  I know he spent a lot of time and worked a few different combos to get it to work, but he did it.

He really is awesome to work with.  A++++ to Ken!!


----------



## vettechick99

$120/night is a great price!

What is the going rate for a 4-bed regular and presidential? I would love to go down with friends and stay at one sometime.


----------



## Catira

gina_g said:


> It was the 2 bedroom.  I forgot to mention that in this pic, on the right side, you can see the top of the castle too!  That made it all worth it for me, even if it was kind of far away.  It looked so cool at night all lit up!



We usually request tower 5 when going to BC. I also hate the parking lot view, but seeing the fireworks from the balcony makes up for it.

Anyone recently stay in tower 6 and had an awesome view? We have 2 trips coming up.. November my husband is attending a business conference with coworkers, and then our 10 xmas trip with my sister in law's family. Hoping to get a nice view when we go.


----------



## LisaCat

vettechick99 said:


> Kelly also contributed some great shuttle info to the front page, and I added a link to some pictures of the inside of a 2-bedroom including the kitchen supplies.
> 
> *********
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of a 1-bed, 3-bed, or 4-bed (pres or reg)? If so, make a slideshow and we'll add it to the front page. PM me!



Woo hoo!  I was checking in to see if anyone had current shuttle info!  I won't be there for another 3 weeks, but can take pics of the 1 bedroom unit for you.  Just let me know what you want pics of!


----------



## LisaCat

Upatnoon said:


> 3. There are now two shuttle pick-up areas, the main building and the new presidential tower.



Is Tower 6 ONLY Presidential units or are there standard units available as well?  I was hoping to request a unit in Tower 6 since that's where the shuttle picks up....


----------



## JoeU

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

I am at BC right now, staying in the 2 bedroom pres. We were able to stay here this time because of bonus points, but are now thinking of adding the points to stay here whenever.

My question (to the Wyndham owners here) is do I have to add points through Wyndham to get to gold and have enough for the 2BR pres, or can I do this through eBay?

Please let me know asap, as they are coming to the room at 12:30EST to "pick us up".

All help is greatly appreciated, and I promise to add pics from the room as soon as I can.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## TotoToo

JoeU said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am at BC right now, staying in the 2 bedroom pres. We were able to stay here this time because of bonus points, but are now thinking of adding the points to stay here whenever.
> 
> My question (to the Wyndham owners here) is do I have to add points through Wyndham to get to gold and have enough for the 2BR pres, or can I do this through eBay?
> 
> Please let me know asap, as they are coming to the room at 12:30EST to "pick us up".
> 
> All help is greatly appreciated, and I promise to add pics from the room as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe



Points are points. Trying to mess around with super expensive Wyndham retail (buy at the resort/from the sales dept) and the nonsense of "VIP" (once a good deal but now, because only retail points that cost anywhere from $.12-.18 per point while resale you can get all the points you need for $.01 to .00 - yes 00 - per point) it is no longer a value especially since whatever value there is can be literally canceled by Wyndham and you have no legal recourse. 

If you want more points so you can be assured of having all you need look around for someone selling at $.01 or less (many are simply given away now for the costs of transfer to your name) and buy them resale. It will be cheap, you'll have all the poins you need and you will have saved thousands over retail with exactly the same use rights for those points. 

If by chance you got talked into retail points a few hours ago (based on the time mentioned in your post) rescind NOW & go get the points you want/need resale. NEVER buy anymore Wyndham Poiints retail. NEVER. It is a rip off at retail - a great deal at resale. And now days you should ignore any talk of VIP benefits as the cost, tat pesky 90%+ premium PER POINT means you'd have to use the system for 75 years or more with no negative changes to the value of those non-guaranteed VIP benefits simply to break even not come out ahead. Why pay upfront money - we're talking tens of thousands of dollars - to do that? Buy resale, pay little to nothing for the points and enjoy a great bargain in a great system.


----------



## Conway733

We are staying in a 1BR through Ken 11/30-12/4.  What tower are the 1BR condos in?  Should we request something specific?  Ken was great to work with, btw.  And, as you can see from the ticker below, we chose Bonnet Creek over AKL after reading this thread!  Just cancelled AKL today.  The price really can't be beat at BC!


----------



## lawgs

JoeU said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am at BC right now, staying in the 2 bedroom pres. We were able to stay here this time because of bonus points, but are now thinking of adding the points to stay here whenever.
> 
> My question (to the Wyndham owners here) is do I have to add points through Wyndham to get to gold and have enough for the 2BR pres, or can I do this through eBay?
> 
> Please let me know asap, as they are coming to the room at 12:30EST to "pick us up".
> 
> All help is greatly appreciated, and I promise to add pics from the room as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe




i see you already have an answer as to POINTS purchase ....

Have a question for you....

Are you in a 2 bdr presidential in Tower 6 Presidential Reserve?

Would really like to see your pictures if you are

thanks

lawgs


----------



## Tina

Conway733 said:


> We are staying in a 1BR through Ken 11/30-12/4.  What tower are the 1BR condos in?  Should we request something specific?  Ken was great to work with, btw.  And, as you can see from the ticker below, we chose Bonnet Creek over AKL after reading this thread!  Just cancelled AKL today.  The price really can't be beat at BC!



Per my post several pages back, if Ken is making the request for you, follow up and make sure it was done. Our's was not and the resort was at full capacity. We ended up with the worst possible room ever and it took 3 full nights before we could be moved.


----------



## JoeU

TotoToo said:


> Points are points. Trying to mess around with super expensive Wyndham retail (buy at the resort/from the sales dept) and the nonsense of "VIP" (once a good deal but now, because only retail points that cost anywhere from $.12-.18 per point while resale you can get all the points you need for $.01 to .00 - yes 00 - per point) it is no longer a value especially since whatever value there is can be literally canceled by Wyndham and you have no legal recourse.
> 
> If you want more points so you can be assured of having all you need look around for someone selling at $.01 or less (many are simply given away now for the costs of transfer to your name) and buy them resale. It will be cheap, you'll have all the poins you need and you will have saved thousands over retail with exactly the same use rights for those points.
> 
> If by chance you got talked into retail points a few hours ago (based on the time mentioned in your post) rescind NOW & go get the points you want/need resale. NEVER buy anymore Wyndham Poiints retail. NEVER. It is a rip off at retail - a great deal at resale. And now days you should ignore any talk of VIP benefits as the cost, tat pesky 90%+ premium PER POINT means you'd have to use the system for 75 years or more with no negative changes to the value of those non-guaranteed VIP benefits simply to break even not come out ahead. Why pay upfront money - we're talking tens of thousands of dollars - to do that? Buy resale, pay little to nothing for the points and enjoy a great bargain in a great system.



Thanks for the reply.

We decided not to add on at this time. It wasn't a bad deal (trade in our paid off contracts and get 308,000K points of Bonnet Tower 6 for about $225/mo) by timeshare sales standards, but then I come back to my room and see I can add the points throught eBay for about $800!

As a follow up question, have you ever added points this way, or is there a re-sale company you recommend? I did like the point rebate you can get when you are VIP, but not at the cost of $25K!

Joe


----------



## carlbarry

I bought on Ebay.  Just look for a seller with lots of sales and a good rating.


----------



## JoeU

lawgs said:


> i see you already have an answer as to POINTS purchase ....
> 
> Have a question for you....
> 
> Are you in a 2 bdr presidential in Tower 6 Presidential Reserve?
> 
> Would really like to see your pictures if you are
> 
> thanks
> 
> lawgs



Hi lawgs,

I don't know if this is a Presidential Reserve, but it is a Presidential unit (#1112). And I don't know how much nicer they could make this unit. I'm thinking of doing a little demolition at my house just to make room for their master bath! 

As for the pics, I will post them as soon as I have a chance back home. I forgot my card reader for my laptop, and I'm gonna be busy for the next couple of days as my uncle passed while we were down here. I promise I will get the pics up though.

Joe


----------



## JoeU

carlbarry said:


> I bought on Ebay.  Just look for a seller with lots of sales and a good rating.



Great advice, I'll take a look at the auctions. We were ready to put $2K down today, so I don't see how $800 will be a problem soon for the same upgrade!

Joe


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Tina said:


> Per my post several pages back, if Ken is making the request for you, follow up and make sure it was done. Our's was not and the resort was at full capacity. We ended up with the worst possible room ever and it took 3 full nights before we could be moved.



Tina, did you ask Ken if he made the request for you? I haven't been yet to BC but Ken and Kenneth both have been very accommodating and thorough. Not that mistakes can't happen. I know I've heard that people have made requests and those requests weren't honored, especially on busy days. I am hoping that when we go it won't be a very busy time.

We booked through EBay and the seller has 99% feedback. We got a 3br and I thought all 3br and 4br were Presidential suites but now I'm not sure and am confused. I think if I remember correctly then we need to call 2 weeks in advance and make a request and then call again the week before and make another request. We just don't want to be near a trash chute or face a parking garage. That should be easy enough, right? We wanted a 4br but this place on EBay was telling us they had none available during that time and then I saw they did. We made an offer that was rejected. It is going for $1200 for 6 nights. We got our 3br for $500 for 5 nights. Both had no extra fees. 

Ken said there were 2br available still and I'm waiting to hear back from my sister's tomorrow as to whether or not they can come. We saved so much on our condo that we might be able to swing getting one for them too. I hope so because we would like to just have a small memorial service for our mother who passed away last October at only 62 and very unexpectedly. We were all so close to her and miss her terribly.


----------



## TotoToo

JoeU said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We decided not to add on at this time. It wasn't a bad deal (trade in our paid off contracts and get 308,000K points of Bonnet Tower 6 for about $225/mo) by timeshare sales standards, but then I come back to my room and see I can add the points throught eBay for about $800!
> 
> As a follow up question, have you ever added points this way, or is there a re-sale company you recommend? I did like the point rebate you can get when you are VIP, but not at the cost of $25K!
> 
> Joe



eBay does have a ton of low cost offers also you'll find them on TUG (Timeshare User Group) at TUG as well as the Wyndham Owners web site Wyndham Forums


----------



## Tina

QuiverofArrows said:


> Tina, did you ask Ken if he made the request for you? I haven't been yet to BC but Ken and Kenneth both have been very accommodating and thorough. Not that mistakes can't happen. I know I've heard that people have made requests and those requests weren't honored, especially on busy days. I am hoping that when we go it won't be a very busy time.



No, I did not. As I stated in my earlier post, I was extremely busy at work during the days leading up to vacation. Which is why I've been telling folks to ensure it gets done. 

Aside from our room location, everything else at the resort was excellent. I know some people think it doesn't really matter where your room is, but in this case, it really did. It wasn't about the view, but what we had around us. Our only request was a lake view room in building 4 or 5. We ended up on the 2nd floor, parking garage view, next to housekeeping and the trash chute, and directly above maintenance. The maintenance shift starts about 6:30am and ends around 12:30 am. There are 3 large doors on the maintenance section. These doors open and close, on average, every 3 to 5 minutes.  The doors make a loud, drawn-out creaking noise followed by a loud BANG when they slam shut. The trash chute is in the wall against the headboards of the 2nd bedroom. Trash is constantly sliding by, followed by a mechanical churning noise. If it had not been for the noise factor, we would have been fine with this location. 

Before arriving at the resort, I was thinking about looking into a resale at Bonnet Creek and becoming an owner. After this experience, I changed my mind. The fact that the resort would even consider this location for a guest room was mind-boggling. We were also shocked to see someone else already booked into the room the day after we were relocated to the 7th floor (lake view) in the same building. As we were walking up the sidewalk to the entrance, we saw a man on the balcony, yelling down to the maintenance men to stop slamming the doors. I felt bad for him, having just endured 3 days/nights of it.

So that is why I suggest not only giving Ken your room request, but also ensuring it was done (or calling yourself). I really wish I had.


----------



## Conway733

Can anyone answer my question about what tower the 1BRs are in, or what we should request?  Thanks!


----------



## Tina

Conway733 said:


> Can anyone answer my question about what tower the 1BRs are in, or what we should request?  Thanks!



Each tower has a variety of all unit sizes.


----------



## MadisonsMommy

We are staying at BC from the 16th to 23rd. It's my husband, myself and our 2.5 year old daughter. My Mom lives in FL and drove over there to check out the layout/etc. and she told me that she thought we would be best in Tower 1 since that was close to the activities my daughter would be able to do. I had requested that and when I called yesterday, they told me we have fireworks view in Tower 1 on the 5th floor. I asked how many floors there were and she said 7. I thought the towers were taller then 7 floors? Do you think this building will be okay for us? Would those that have been there recommend this building for our situation?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bkk40in2011

I just logged on and saw that I had misled some people about BC.  I stated it was ON Disney property, but meant you pass through the Welcome to Disney sign and are surrounded by Disney parks.  I didn't realize anyone would think it was a Disney property.  Forgive me please!  I was caught up in my excitement!


----------



## horseshowmom

QuiverofArrows said:


> Tina, did you ask Ken if he made the request for you? I haven't been yet to BC but Ken and Kenneth both have been very accommodating and thorough. Not that mistakes can't happen. I know I've heard that people have made requests and those requests weren't honored, especially on busy days. I am hoping that when we go it won't be a very busy time.



On Ken's behalf (and I've never rented through him - at least not yet ), it's very possible that he did make the request. I know that I made by own request and followed up on it a couple of days before we left. When we arrived on Christmas Day, they had no record of that request. They did some looking around and were able to put us in Tower 5 with a fireworks view that we were very pleased with. BC is just like any hotel, errors can happen from time to time.



> We booked through EBay and the seller has 99% feedback.
> 
> We got our 3br for $500 for 5 nights. Both had no extra fees.



I got mine through ebay as well (2BR for $90 per night during Christmas week). I had no problems at all.



> I hope so because we would like to just have a small memorial service for our mother who passed away last October at only 62 and very unexpectedly. We were all so close to her and miss her terribly.



I hope it works out, and I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KAYLI'S DAD

What are the chances of getting a 3 bdroom for 2 nights in less than 30 days?  Is there a minimum length of stay?


----------



## Janet Hill

horseshowmom said:


> On Ken's behalf (and I've never rented through him - at least not yet ), it's very possible that he did make the request. I know that I made by own request and followed up on it a couple of days before we left. When we arrived on Christmas Day, they had no record of that request. They did some looking around and were able to put us in Tower 5 with a fireworks view that we were very pleased with. BC is just like any hotel, errors can happen from time to time..



Requests are just that requests and BC generally makes an effort to honor them; however, a higher priority for requests are the VIP plats and gold who do get room requests as a perk.

I'm sure Ken is a VIP plat, but VIP benefits do not pass on to guests and the folks at the front desk do know who is a member, VIP member or a guest.


----------



## JoeU

Ok, here are the pics as promised. They are Tower 6, room 1112 (2 bedroom presidential)


































































Sorry for the lack of descriptions, but these are of the master bath, second bath (with sink outside of the bathroom), both bedrooms, living room, dining room, kitchen, and balcony. The tv screen in the kitches is actually a computer with internet access, and a variety of other tools and info.

Joe


----------



## Tina

Very nice pics, JoeU. The presidentials are very nice! I was wondering if the showers were any better in the presidentials? Or do they also have those "air blast" shower heads found in the standard rooms?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

So, are all 3 and 4br not presidentials? Anyone?


----------



## Tracey123

What is the likelyhood that I can reserve a villa at the 60 day lockin for a May 2011 trip?  I'm getting a little nervous and really want to stay at the BC.

Thanks


----------



## ClanHarrison

vettechick99 said:


> $120/night is a great price!
> 
> What is the going rate for a 4-bed regular and presidential? I would love to go down with friends and stay at one sometime.



We have a 4 b/r Pres. booked for a peak time & got a wonderful price of $1750 for 7 nts.  We're sharing with another family, so that's only comes out to $125 per nt. per family!!  Airfare is going to cost more than accommodations  .


----------



## garmich

Tracey123 said:


> What is the likelyhood that I can reserve a villa at the 60 day lockin for a May 2011 trip?  I'm getting a little nervous and really want to stay at the BC.
> 
> Thanks



If you reserved a 3-bedroom unit today, you would have no problem getting one.  I see plenty of avaiability for 3-bedrooms throughout the entire month of May 2011.  At BC, the majority of the units are 2-bedrooms.  There are much fewer 1-bedroom & 3-bedroom units, so they usually get reserved faster than the 2-bedrooms.  At the 60-day mark, there are usually no more 3-bedrooms available.  However, on the BC calendar, the beginning of May falls in the "value" season (low) and the end of May is in the "high" season (medium), and thus, it would be less expensive.  So, there may be a slight chance that you could get a 3-bedroom at 60-days.  But, I would NOT recommend waiting that long before reserving a 3-BR.  A 2-BR...yes, but a 3-BR....definitely NO!


----------



## ClanHarrison

QuiverofArrows said:


> So, are all 3 and 4br not presidentials? Anyone?



I know Ken Price of Vacation Upgrades lists 1 & 2 b/r Deluxes (which I'm thinking is the same as "regular" mentioned here) & 4 b/r Presidentials.

The Wyndham Bonnet Creek websites all only mention 1 & 2 b/r Deluxes, but I've seen mentioned on this thread a 3 b/r-I'm guessing Deluxe-& a 2 b/r Presidential also.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PoppyGirl

I was talking with my friend on the phone about our upcoming February trip and my co-worker overheard me.  She offered me a guest stay at Bonnett Creek for FREE for the time of our trip (February).  We had already booked a room only stay at POFQ.  My friend is planning to stay at WL with her DD.  

I know it's crazy to pass up free lodging....it's a 5 day/ 4 night trip and I think she would give us a 2 bedroom.  

It looks to me like the shuttle is fairly adequate and we could take Mears shuttle from MCO for around $61 round trip for DD and myself.  I think we might also have to take a taxi a couple of times because we have ADRs at Cape May and Boma (breakfast and dinner, respectively).  

So....why am I hesitating?  

We will already have tickets left over from our Dec. trip so no additional cost there.  Just food and airfare if we stay at Bonnett Creek.  

Anyone care to offer some thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## horseshowmom

PoppyGirl said:


> I was talking with my friend on the phone about our upcoming February trip and my co-worker overheard me.  She offered me a guest stay at Bonnett Creek for FREE for the time of our trip (February).  We had already booked a room only stay at POFQ.  My friend is planning to stay at WL with her DD.
> 
> I know it's crazy to pass up free lodging....it's a 5 day/ 4 night trip and I think she would give us a 2 bedroom.
> 
> It looks to me like the shuttle is fairly adequate and we could take Mears shuttle from MCO for around $61 round trip for DD and myself.  I think we might also have to take a taxi a couple of times because we have ADRs at Cape May and Boma (breakfast and dinner, respectively).
> 
> *So....why am I hesitating?*
> 
> 
> We will already have tickets left over from our Dec. trip so no additional cost there.  Just food and airfare if we stay at Bonnett Creek.
> 
> Anyone care to offer some thoughts?  Thanks!



You're hesitating because it's different from what you are accustomed to (and that's understandable). Most of us who have given up hotel rooms (my family gave them up about 20 years ago) have been very happy with our decision! 

Let me mention that if you'll keep a close watch on rental car rates you never know what you may find. You can check on the Transportation board on the Dis for tips. I have rented a vehicle for around $100-$150 per week many times in the past (once for about $90), and you might find something like that too. That would give you the freedom to go to the outlet malls and to eat at some of the offsite restaurants. In our case, we like to make a couple of reservations at onsite Disney hotel restuarants (Boma and Kona in particular). If you have a car, you can park for free if you give them your reservation information at the hotel gate.


----------



## DCTooTall

PoppyGirl said:


> I was talking with my friend on the phone about our upcoming February trip and my co-worker overheard me.  She offered me a guest stay at Bonnett Creek for FREE for the time of our trip (February).  We had already booked a room only stay at POFQ.  My friend is planning to stay at WL with her DD.
> 
> I know it's crazy to pass up free lodging....it's a 5 day/ 4 night trip and I think she would give us a 2 bedroom.
> 
> It looks to me like the shuttle is fairly adequate and we could take Mears shuttle from MCO for around $61 round trip for DD and myself.  I think we might also have to take a taxi a couple of times because we have ADRs at Cape May and Boma (breakfast and dinner, respectively).
> 
> So....why am I hesitating?
> 
> We will already have tickets left over from our Dec. trip so no additional cost there.  Just food and airfare if we stay at Bonnett Creek.
> 
> Anyone care to offer some thoughts?  Thanks!



Another thought is that if you already budgeted the hotel room that you now won't have to pay for,   why not consider taking that room money and instead spend it on a rental car.  Even if you take the resort shuttle to the parks,  the car would save you the expense and hassle of a shuttle from the airport,  plus give you the freedom go offsite for food....even if it's just Walmart or Publix to get some cereal for breakfast in the AM before you go running to the parks.     Plus you'd be able to drive to your resort ADR locations (vs staying onsite where you would still end up having to take a bus to a park or DTD and then grab a connecting bus wasting a ton of time).


If you are going THIS December and getting your tickets then,   you might also want to consider upgrading at least yours to an Annual pass. (If they are part of a package,  you could do the upgrade onsite and just pay the difference in cost).   The Annual pass would be valid for both your December trip and February trip,  give you discounts on various things at the park (goodies  for your DD),  Plus free parking if you rented a car on your February trip so you wouldn't need to worry about taking the shuttle and would gain even more freedom.     Not to mention the ability to get a Tables in Wonderland card you could use to get a nice discount on your ADRs since It doesn't sound like you were going to be on a dining plan for your February trip.   with the TiW card you'd be able to get a discount for up to 10 people dining with you,  so if your friends were joining you for the ADRs and weren't planning on using TS Credits,  your discount would apply to them too.


----------



## Janet Hill

QuiverofArrows said:


> So, are all 3 and 4br not presidentials? Anyone?



BC has 1,2,3 BR Deluxe (regular) units and 1,2,3,4 BR Presidential Units


----------



## Disneymommy2006

What's the likelihood of getting a 1 or maybe 2 bedroom (if we can talk some friends into going with) for mid June for a week?? Also what would the cost be for each???  We're planning on upgrading our Disney tickets to APs in November so we are looking to go back when the kids get out for summer break.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## PoppyGirl

horseshowmom said:


> You're hesitating because it's different from what you are accustomed to (and that's understandable). Most of us who have given up hotel rooms (my family gave them up about 20 years ago) have been very happy with our decision!
> 
> Let me mention that if you'll keep a close watch on rental car rates you never know what you may find. You can check on the Transportation board on the Dis for tips. I have rented a vehicle for around $100-$150 per week many times in the past (once for about $90), and you might find something like that too. That would give you the freedom to go to the outlet malls and to eat at some of the offsite restaurants. In our case, we like to make a couple of reservations at onsite Disney hotel restuarants (Boma and Kona in particular). If you have a car, you can park for free if you give them your reservation information at the hotel gate.





DCTooTall said:


> Another thought is that if you already budgeted the hotel room that you now won't have to pay for,   why not consider taking that room money and instead spend it on a rental car.  Even if you take the resort shuttle to the parks,  the car would save you the expense and hassle of a shuttle from the airport,  plus give you the freedom go offsite for food....even if it's just Walmart or Publix to get some cereal for breakfast in the AM before you go running to the parks.     Plus you'd be able to drive to your resort ADR locations (vs staying onsite where you would still end up having to take a bus to a park or DTD and then grab a connecting bus wasting a ton of time).
> 
> 
> If you are going THIS December and getting your tickets then,   you might also want to consider upgrading at least yours to an Annual pass. (If they are part of a package,  you could do the upgrade onsite and just pay the difference in cost).   The Annual pass would be valid for both your December trip and February trip,  give you discounts on various things at the park (goodies  for your DD),  Plus free parking if you rented a car on your February trip so you wouldn't need to worry about taking the shuttle and would gain even more freedom.     Not to mention the ability to get a Tables in Wonderland card you could use to get a nice discount on your ADRs since It doesn't sound like you were going to be on a dining plan for your February trip.   with the TiW card you'd be able to get a discount for up to 10 people dining with you,  so if your friends were joining you for the ADRs and weren't planning on using TS Credits,  your discount would apply to them too.



Thanks very much for your comments and insights.  I think you are right that it's very different from every other trip we've taken.  I was trying to avoid having to drive at all costs.  And I didn't want to pay for parking at the parks.....I've considered an AP.  We are on the DP for most of our Dec. trip but we have several ADRs that will be OOP (I'm addicted to TS dining at Disney!  )  I think I want to be assured that I would be happy staying at Bonnett Creek.  And I do realize it's really about what I want....the resort is very nice from all I can tell from reading reviews and looking at the photos.  Since I'm travelling without DH, and it will just be me and DD, I just need to feel secure that I can find my way around and get where we need to go.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

horseshowmom said:


> O
> I hope it works out, and I'm very sorry for your loss.



Thank you. Unfortunately my sisters can't come. My baby sister lost her husband to cancer a couple months ago and she has no vacation days left. Very sad as he was only 29 when he passed away and she lost our mother and her husband in less than a year.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

I'm still confused about something and have asked a few times and haven't seen a reply. My apologies if I missed it.  Are all 3br and 4br Presidential suites. Someone I was going to rent from told me that. We have a 3br reserved the week after Thanksgiving and I'm just trying to figure out if they are or not. Thanks.


----------



## TotoToo

QuiverofArrows said:


> I'm still confused about something and have asked a few times and haven't seen a reply. My apologies if I missed it.  Are all 3br and 4br Presidential suites. Someone I was going to rent from told me that. We have a 3br reserved the week after Thanksgiving and I'm just trying to figure out if they are or not. Thanks.



It appears all 4 bedrooms are Presidential. There are 3 bedroom non-presidential units (most are NOT Presidential).


----------



## erinkpoole

We stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential in the new building 6.  It was wonderful!  
But there are 3 bedrooms that are not presidential.  You have to specify and the presidentials require more points.


----------



## DCTooTall

PoppyGirl said:


> Thanks very much for your comments and insights.  I think you are right that it's very different from every other trip we've taken.  I was trying to avoid having to drive at all costs.  And I didn't want to pay for parking at the parks.....I've considered an AP.  We are on the DP for most of our Dec. trip but we have several ADRs that will be OOP (I'm addicted to TS dining at Disney!  )  I think I want to be assured that I would be happy staying at Bonnett Creek.  And I do realize it's really about what I want....the resort is very nice from all I can tell from reading reviews and looking at the photos.  Since I'm travelling without DH, and it will just be me and DD, I just need to feel secure that I can find my way around and get where we need to go.



the space available in Bonnett Creek,  you won't be disappointed.   You are surrounded by Disney Property,   and never have to go outside to "Welcome to Disney" signs once you arrive,    so a lot of the general magic will still be there.    You will also gain more space,  which can be very nice.   2 showers means that you can sleep in instead of having to get up earlier to stagger your morning bathroom routine with your DD before you leave.     Kitchen means you can cook,   or even just store leftovers from your TS reservations.  Or if nothing more,   have a quick and easy cereal breakfast before starting your day.

you will however loose the Disney Transportation to your door,  and EMH's from staying onsite.... but most people will tell you that the extra space makes up for it since you won't be crammed into the same small room as your family.

Bonnett Creek is real easy to get too driving wise,  not very stressful.  Going to the EPCOT?  Turn right out of the Resort,  right at the light, Turn left to get on EPCOT Drive,  and there you go.    Leaving EPCOT? EPCOT Drive,   First exit (Downtown Disney Resorts)....and then just straight thru the lights till you get back to the resort.    Hollywood Studios?  right out of the resort,  Left at the light....Left into the parking lot.    

And downtown Disney is also close by,  so if you just wanted to take a bus to a resort instead of driving to it,  you can park there and catch the Disney Transportation to the Resort of your choice for a ADR.

And even though you have a package with the DP in December,   you can always upgrade your ticket to an AP once onsite and keep your DP.   If you already have a couple OOP ADR's on that trip,  the TiW card makes even more sense for you.

Ultimately it really comes down to personal preferences. Personally I love having a car available since I feel it gives me a lot more freedom on my trip. I'm not stuck waiting on Buses to/from the parks or risking standing room only after a long day.  If I go shopping at the parks or DTD i don't have to worry about carrying my bags on a bus..... and if I get a case of the munchies or a craving for Burger King or Mcdonalds,  I can just zip outside the disney area and grab one.  (Plus I can easily take a day to go to Universal or City Walk).         Other people however prefer not having to worry about a car at all on a trip.         To each their own and there is no right or wrong about it.




QuiverofArrows said:


> I'm still confused about something and have asked a few times and haven't seen a reply. My apologies if I missed it.  Are all 3br and 4br Presidential suites. Someone I was going to rent from told me that. We have a 3br reserved the week after Thanksgiving and I'm just trying to figure out if they are or not. Thanks.



when the Resort was first built/planned,   only the 4bdrm units were presidential.   All 1, 2, and 3bdrm units were considered "deluxe" units.  (I Believe the "Deluxe" designation came from a standard Fairpoint used at the time which indicated the rooms came with certain amenities like a whirlpool/Jacuzzi tub).   

The problem was that the presidential units were REALLY nice,   but a lot of people, such as empty nesters or small families,  maybe wanted the extra goodies,  but didn't have the space needs for a 4bdrm unit.   So that unfullfilled need,  combined with the Presidential Reserve program Wyndham was rolling out,   prompted the new building to include "new" 1, 2, and 3bdrm units with the Presidential level trim and goodies.   I don't know if they've retrofitted any of the old deluxe units in the older buildings,  but I honestly kind of doubt it because of the way it would impact the point totals of the building and the way the existing deeds are written.


----------



## Upatnoon

Disneymommy2006 said:


> What's the likelihood of getting a 1 or maybe 2 bedroom (if we can talk some friends into going with) for mid June for a week?? Also what would the cost be for each???  We're planning on upgrading our Disney tickets to APs in November so we are looking to go back when the kids get out for summer break.  Thanks for any help!


Summer, Fall, Winter or Spring, my target price for a 2 bedroom is $80-$100 a night. For example, I am paying $86 a night for a 7-night stay in November (Not Thanksgiving Week)

The deals get much better 60 days out. Look on eBay for how the resort is priced. You will see hundreds of available reservations on there. Sometimes you can get lucky and get a super deal.

As for availability, I have never had a problem getting the week or days I wanted.


----------



## PoppyGirl

DCTooTall said:


> the space available in Bonnett Creek,  you won't be disappointed.   You are surrounded by Disney Property,   and never have to go outside to "Welcome to Disney" signs once you arrive,    so a lot of the general magic will still be there.    You will also gain more space,  which can be very nice.   2 showers means that you can sleep in instead of having to get up earlier to stagger your morning bathroom routine with your DD before you leave.     Kitchen means you can cook,   or even just store leftovers from your TS reservations.  Or if nothing more,   have a quick and easy cereal breakfast before starting your day.
> 
> you will however loose the Disney Transportation to your door,  and EMH's from staying onsite.... but most people will tell you that the extra space makes up for it since you won't be crammed into the same small room as your family.
> 
> Bonnett Creek is real easy to get too driving wise,  not very stressful.  Going to the EPCOT?  Turn right out of the Resort,  right at the light, Turn left to get on EPCOT Drive,  and there you go.    Leaving EPCOT? EPCOT Drive,   First exit (Downtown Disney Resorts)....and then just straight thru the lights till you get back to the resort.    Hollywood Studios?  right out of the resort,  Left at the light....Left into the parking lot.
> 
> And downtown Disney is also close by,  so if you just wanted to take a bus to a resort instead of driving to it,  you can park there and catch the Disney Transportation to the Resort of your choice for a ADR.
> 
> And even though you have a package with the DP in December,   you can always upgrade your ticket to an AP once onsite and keep your DP.   If you already have a couple OOP ADR's on that trip,  the TiW card makes even more sense for you.
> 
> Ultimately it really comes down to personal preferences. Personally I love having a car available since I feel it gives me a lot more freedom on my trip. I'm not stuck waiting on Buses to/from the parks or risking standing room only after a long day.  If I go shopping at the parks or DTD i don't have to worry about carrying my bags on a bus..... and if I get a case of the munchies or a craving for Burger King or Mcdonalds,  I can just zip outside the disney area and grab one.  (Plus I can easily take a day to go to Universal or City Walk).         Other people however prefer not having to worry about a car at all on a trip.         To each their own and there is no right or wrong about it.



Thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions.  I did a little "number crunching" today.  Even with paying for the shuttle and a couple of taxis, it would save me nearly $400 to stay at BC.  My co-worker is calling to see if she can book it for me.  I showed DD the photos online and she liked it.  

Is there any kind of gift shop on the property where I could purchase milk?


----------



## DCTooTall

PoppyGirl said:


> Thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions.  I did a little "number crunching" today.  Even with paying for the shuttle and a couple of taxis, it would save me nearly $400 to stay at BC.  My co-worker is calling to see if she can book it for me.  I showed DD the photos online and she liked it.
> 
> Is there any kind of gift shop on the property where I could purchase milk?



There is a small Gift shop in the main lobby.  i don't remember what size milks they sell,   if it's just the single pints,  a the half-gallons,  or if they have gallon jugs available.

Someone who has been more recently might be able to tell you.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Upatnoon said:


> Summer, Fall, Winter or Spring, my target price for a 2 bedroom is $80-$100 a night. For example, I am paying $86 a night for a 7-night stay in November (Not Thanksgiving Week)
> 
> The deals get much better 60 days out. Look on eBay for how the resort is priced. You will see hundreds of available reservations on there. Sometimes you can get lucky and get a super deal.
> 
> As for availability, I have never had a problem getting the week or days I wanted.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## PoppyGirl

DCTooTall said:


> There is a small Gift shop in the main lobby.  i don't remember what size milks they sell,   if it's just the single pints,  a the half-gallons,  or if they have gallon jugs available.
> 
> Someone who has been more recently might be able to tell you.



The small size would work--just enough to have for cereal.  We like cereal in the mornings and for snacks.


----------



## Fastpaks

LisaCat said:


> Woo hoo!  I was checking in to see if anyone had current shuttle info!  I won't be there for another 3 weeks, but can take pics of the 1 bedroom unit for you.  Just let me know what you want pics of!



We also will be there in about a week. When I get back and have them uploaded I'll be happy to show off the 1bed we will have as well.


----------



## vtwep

Just found out we'll be staying in building 1 (2BR).  Looking forward to it!  Anyone stay in building 1 recently?  Has it been renovated, or is it still new enough?  Excited either way - just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## LisaCat

vtwep said:


> Just found out we'll be staying in building 1 (2BR).  Looking forward to it!  Anyone stay in building 1 recently?  Has it been renovated, or is it still new enough?  Excited either way - just curious.
> 
> Thanks.



When are you going?


----------



## vtwep

End of this month.




vtwep said:


> Just found out we'll be staying in building 1 (2BR).  Looking forward to it!  Anyone stay in building 1 recently?  Has it been renovated, or is it still new enough?  Excited either way - just curious.
> 
> Thanks.





LisaCat said:


> When are you going?


----------



## LisaCat

vtwep said:


> End of this month.



I arrive on the 30th.  Just put in my request for Tower 6!


----------



## vtwep

LisaCat said:


> I arrive on the 30th.  Just put in my request for Tower 6!



from my reading, that is the newest building, and has a good # of Presidential units, correct?  We're doing a deluxe.  That is kind of what I was getting at - comparisons between the new units and the "old" (Deluxe, not Presidential).  Significant difference?  The photos of the "older" ones look pretty nice, but just checking to see what others thought.


----------



## LisaCat

vtwep said:


> from my reading, that is the newest building, and has a good # of Presidential units, correct?  We're doing a deluxe.  That is kind of what I was getting at - comparisons between the new units and the "old" (Deluxe, not Presidential).  Significant difference?  The photos of the "older" ones look pretty nice, but just checking to see what others thought.



There are a lot of Presidentials in that tower, but I have a confirmation for a 1 BR Deluxe and she said they had some in Tower 6 and put down my request.


----------



## PoppyGirl

My co-worker called me today to say that I was confirmed for a 2BR Deluxe in Tower 6 for our dates and that the agent had told her that becuase we would be guests and not owners we would not "have any priveleges."  What does that mean?  

And what does a "2BR Deluxe" mean?


----------



## JoeU

Tina said:


> Very nice pics, JoeU. The presidentials are very nice! I was wondering if the showers were any better in the presidentials? Or do they also have those "air blast" shower heads found in the standard rooms?



The shower head in the master bath had a few different settimgs.

Joe


----------



## encinc

We stayed at Bonnet Creek in Feb 2009 when there was a fair bit of construction happening. A quick look at a few recent posts on this thread suggests that much has changed since we were last there ... at least one more pool with a lazy river. 

We're considering another quick trip this year. Can anyone give me a quick run down on the changes that have happened at Bonnet Creek since we were last there????

Thanks so much!


----------



## garmich

PoppyGirl said:


> My co-worker called me today to say that I was confirmed for a 2BR Deluxe in Tower 6 for our dates and that the agent had told her that becuase we would be guests and not owners we would not "have any priveleges."  What does that mean?



Privileges?  I'm an owner at BC and I'm not aware of any "privileges".  As far as I know, anyone (owner or renter) that stays at BC has the same "privileges".   If there are any, I'd sure like to know about them. 



PoppyGirl said:


> And what does a "2BR Deluxe" mean?



Basically, the "deluxe" designation means that the units have jacuzzis, whereas a "standard" unit does not have a jacuzzi. All of the units at BC are "deluxe" (or better: "presidential").  There are no "standard" units.  Other Wyndham resorts may have a mix of "standard" and "deluxe" units.  The standard units require fewer points than the deluxe units.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I'm an owner at BC and I'm not aware of any "privileges".


I'm not either.  You might be spared the "privilege" of an owner's update, but that's a blessing, not a curse!


----------



## Upatnoon

garmich said:


> Privileges?  I'm an owner at BC and I'm not aware of any "privileges".  As far as I know, anyone (owner or renter) that stays at BC has the same "privileges".   If there are any, I'd sure like to know about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the "deluxe" designation means that the units have jacuzzis, whereas a "standard" unit does not have a jacuzzi. All of the units at BC are "deluxe" (or better: "presidential").  There are no "standard" units.  Other Wyndham resorts may have a mix of "standard" and "deluxe" units.  The standard units require fewer points than the deluxe units.


I noticed some of the rooms had copies of USA Today under their door, while we had to get our free copy from a stack in the lobby. That's a mighty big benefit, there!


----------



## PoppyGirl

I was afraid it meant that we wouldn't be able to use the shuttle or something like that.


----------



## 1blessedmama

We got back on Sunday from an 8 day stay at BC.  We added on to an RCI exchange via Ken at Vacationupgrades.  Even though we did not get the tower or view he requested, we were still very pleased to work with Ken!

We were in a 2Br in tower 2, parking lot view and from our balcony we could see Pop Century bowling pins, the Swan and the Tower of Terror.  I had originally requested tower 5 but ended up really liking tower 2.  We enjoyed being so close to the putt-putt course and the pool/restaurant/bar between towers 2 and 3.  I think next time I will request tower 3, though, to be closer to the other two pools.  

My husband and sons enjoyed casino night.  Karaoke night was funny at first but then got to be really old as there were some AWFUL singers.  You could hear Karaoke across the lake ~ it was really loud.

Our room was fabulous for our family of 5. The carpet was coming up though between the carpet and the tile in the MBR, but that is really my only complaint.  

We drove down and paid to park at Disney each day.  I like having my own vehicle, not having to wait on shuttles, and my kids love riding the tram into the TTC.  We saved so much staying at BC that the parking fees were nothing to me.

We definitely will go again.


----------



## webprinter

Upatnoon said:


> I noticed some of the rooms had copies of USA Today under their door, while we had to get our free copy from a stack in the lobby. That's a mighty big benefit, there!



If an owner is a "VIP" member, they get special privledges. One of the privledges is a newspaper every morning.  While staying, they also get early check in, midweek clean and tidy and at some resorts, a special check in area.  There are other privledges but they do not apply to special benefits during the week.  According to Wyndham, you have to purchase your points (300,000+) from the developer to get VIP status but some people had gotten it via resale years ago before they came up with that rule and were grandfathered in.  There are three levels of VIP and benefits depend on what your level is.  300,000-499,999 is regular VIP, 500,000-999,999 is Gold VIP and 1million+ is Platinum VIP.


----------



## LisaCat

Brian Noble said:


> I'm not either.  You might be spared the "privilege" of an owner's update, but that's a blessing, not a curse!



<snicker>  Funny, very funny!


----------



## carlbarry

LisaCat said:


> <snicker>  Funny, very funny!



Rumor has it that if you ask politely and often enough, they will give you a "presentation" anyway.  I guess they're just generous that way.


----------



## rockstarlover83

My family will be staying in a 3 bedroom presidential reserve unit in Tower 6 for our Disney vacation next month. We have been told we'll be on the 17th floor, but the hotel won't give us any more detail than that. 

Does anyone happen to know the floorplan of this unit? And the sizes of beds in each room?? 

Thanks so much for any photos/information/etc that you can provide! I am trying to get my ducks in a row for this vacation, and I have no idea what to expect 

Lindsay


----------



## Lori444

We are staying in a 2br deluxe, arriving November 10th.  We went through Ken at vacation upgrades.  Would it be too late to change to a 2br presidential?  Does anyone know the approximate price difference?  Also, are the 2br presidentials only located in certain buildings?

Everyone here is so helpful...thanks in advance!


----------



## KAYLI'S DAD

Lori444 said:


> We are staying in a 2br deluxe, arriving November 10th.  We went through Ken at vacation upgrades.  Would it be too late to change to a 2br presidential?  Does anyone know the approximate price difference?  Also, are the 2br presidentials only located in certain buildings?
> 
> Everyone here is so helpful...thanks in advance!



I would like to know as well what the presidential costs.  It doesnt list it on the ken site.


----------



## wbn36

Lori444 said:


> We are staying in a 2br deluxe, arriving November 10th.  We went through Ken at vacation upgrades.  Would it be too late to change to a 2br presidential?  Does anyone know the approximate price difference?  Also, are the 2br presidentials only located in certain buildings?
> 
> Everyone here is so helpful...thanks in advance!





I would say it's a possibility, but don't get your hopes up.  Those units seem to be in high demand, in addition, that is only a few weeks away.  I would call him asap.


----------



## vtwep

hi,

I understand there are two Wal-Marts fairly close to Bonnet Creek.  Can someone provide the actual addresses for them (for GPS use) and also let me know which, if any, is a Super Wal-Mart?

Thanks.


----------



## katallo

vtwep said:


> hi,
> 
> I understand there are two Wal-Marts fairly close to Bonnet Creek.  Can someone provide the actual addresses for them (for GPS use) and also let me know which, if any, is a Super Wal-Mart?
> 
> Thanks.



We use the Super Walmart at 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimmee.  It's close and has a good selection.


----------



## vtwep

katallo said:


> We use the Super Walmart at 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimmee.  It's close and has a good selection.



perfect...thanks!!


----------



## TotoToo

vtwep said:


> perfect...thanks!!



As close or closer to BC & avoids having to deal with the nearly always congestion at I-4 intersection.

Walmart Supercenter
8990 Turkey Lake Rd
Orlando, FL 32819

Just 3 turns after passing Downtown Disney.


----------



## Echo queen

TotoToo said:


> As close or closer to BC & avoids having to deal with the nearly always congestion at I-4 intersection.
> 
> Walmart Supercenter
> 8990 Turkey Lake Rd
> Orlando, FL 32819
> 
> Just 3 turns after passing Downtown Disney.



So this location is closer and eaiser to drive to??
TIA


----------



## TotoToo

Echo queen said:


> So this location is closer and eaiser to drive to??
> TIA



From my experience yes to both.  Mileage may be nearly even but without a doubt the Turkey Lake Rd location avoids a ton of traffic.


----------



## carlbarry

TotoToo said:


> From my experience yes to both.  Mileage may be nearly even but without a doubt the Turkey Lake Rd location avoids a ton of traffic.



I've only been to the Vineland store.  Is the Turkey Lake Rd one also a Super WalMart, with a big selection of Disney and Florida souvenirs like at Vineland?


----------



## claven123

Is the 3br big enough for two families with 5 kids and 4 adults and one infant?  I was really thinking about BC, but have concerns about securing a room.  We want to go over the holiday season in 2011.  I'm trying to compare this to the contemporary with two rooms.  I know this is cheaper than that by tons....

Any idea on the cost for 7 days after christmas....

Dennis


----------



## dolphindan1

claven123 said:


> Is the 3br big enough for two families with 5 kids and 4 adults and one infant?  I was really thinking about BC, but have concerns about securing a room.  We want to go over the holiday season in 2011.  I'm trying to compare this to the contemporary with two rooms.  I know this is cheaper than that by tons....
> 
> Any idea on the cost for 7 days after christmas....
> 
> Dennis



Contact Ken Price as soon as you can...He can probably get you 2 ,2 bedroom units for the same price as a 3 bedroom or even cheaper...its what he was doing for us when he rebooked our 3 bedroom at a lower price...you would get 4 bedrooms...6 beds (2 kings)....2 pullouts....also 4 bathrooms instead of 2....


----------



## Upatnoon

claven123 said:


> Is the 3br big enough for two families with 5 kids and 4 adults and one infant?  I was really thinking about BC, but have concerns about securing a room.  We want to go over the holiday season in 2011.  I'm trying to compare this to the contemporary with two rooms.  I know this is cheaper than that by tons....
> 
> Any idea on the cost for 7 days after christmas....
> 
> Dennis


A 4 bedroom presidential from Dec. 26-30, 2010 just sold on ebay for for $979 from one of the big bonnet creek powersellers. That works out to $244 a night.

I would start looking at the 60 day mark to see what kind of availablity is out there, because that is a large premium over the usual cost, which I would put around $175 a night for a 4 bedroom.


----------



## Angry Eyes

Does anyone know what the current incentive is to tour the property?  We have two adults in our party that were considering attending the tour if the incentive involves Disney tickets in any way.  No need to warn me about the pitfalls of touring, my husband and I are NOT attending, time is money .  TIA!


----------



## pmanko

I tried searching this and I see someone else asked this question a few pages back, but, I do not see the reply if there was one.

I read somewhere that there is NO strollers permitted on the shuttle!? Does that mean even the small umbrella strollers that fold up are not permitted?  


as a side question, I will be able to make my room request in a week or two - what are the odds I will be given my request? We are staying 11/7 for 3 nights; have a 2 bedroom deluxe.  Was thinking we wanted building #5 w/ a firework view... we have 3 yr boy - want to be near kiddie pool and or zero entry pool.  Plus he loves fireworks!


----------



## claven123

I guess, I am trying to compare a stay at the contemporary vs BC.  For typical 7 day stay over the holiday season in 2011.  

Cont: 3600 plus for the room at the cont or more. (for both families to pay each)
BC: 1500-1800 for a week at BC (for two families to share)

Cont: no car rental (we usually never rent one)
BC: vs two car rentals for one week each.... don't know the cost

Cont: no parking fees
BC: about 14-28 per day parking at the parks.

Cont: decent size room 'close to the parks'
BC: larger (house like) living area quite close to the parks

Cont: guaranteed booking via WDW
BC: ? not sure about this



Can anyone else think of some other comparisons, both good and bad.


----------



## dolphindan1

claven123 said:


> I guess, I am trying to compare a stay at the contemporary vs BC.  For typical 7 day stay over the holiday season in 2011.
> 
> Cont: 3600 plus for the room at the cont or more. (for both families to pay each)
> BC: 1500-1800 for a week at BC (for two families to share)
> 
> Cont: no car rental (we usually never rent one)
> BC: vs two car rentals for one week each.... don't know the cost
> 
> Cont: no parking fees
> BC: about 14-28 per day parking at the parks.
> 
> Cont: decent size room 'close to the parks'
> BC: larger (house like) living area quite close to the parks
> 
> Cont: guaranteed booking via WDW
> BC: ? not sure about this
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else think of some other comparisons, both good and bad.



The first comparison you made would be all I need to see...BC all the way...I still say the 2, 2 bedroom units would be the way to go...

other comparison...EMH vs NO EMH...Free Dining if available...might help offset the difference in room price...

BC has a shuttle service you could use


----------



## claven123

I priced out the contemporary and it cost about $3600 for a 7 night stay from the 29-5 Jan.

This would be paid by each of our families....

I know I can stay at the values for tons cheaper, but location is prime at the contemporary...

However,
Compare that to the BC, with the cost at about 1500-1800 or a bit more for 7 days.  Now, we could share one unit or each get our own unit for less money.  That would put the cost at comparable to a value resort for each of us.

I think this is really all I need to see, but what about the 'hassal' factor of having two cars, travel time etc....


----------



## kcwheeler

Angry Eyes said:


> Does anyone know what the current incentive is to tour the property?  We have two adults in our party that were considering attending the tour if the incentive involves Disney tickets in any way.  No need to warn me about the pitfalls of touring, my husband and I are NOT attending, time is money .  TIA!



We are here right now and they offered us discounted tickets or $100 Disney gift card. I didnt' ask about how much the tickets were b/c we already had ours. We decided not to do it, although I would have liked the gc! 

The resort is so awesome!!! I'm so grateful for this thread or we might all (6 of us!) be cramped into a small hotel room right now  We are in tower 3, overlooking the pool and we can see Epcot and MK fireworks. The kids love it!


----------



## Angry Eyes

kcwheeler said:


> We are here right now and they offered us discounted tickets or $100 Disney gift card. I didnt' ask about how much the tickets were b/c we already had ours. We decided not to do it, although I would have liked the gc!
> 
> The resort is so awesome!!! I'm so grateful for this thread or we might all (6 of us!) be cramped into a small hotel room right now  We are in tower 3, overlooking the pool and we can see Epcot and MK fireworks. The kids love it!



Thanks so much for the response!  We will be there Wednesday for the first time!


----------



## Upatnoon

pmanko said:


> I tried searching this and I see someone else asked this question a few pages back, but, I do not see the reply if there was one.
> 
> I read somewhere that there is NO strollers permitted on the shuttle!? Does that mean even the small umbrella strollers that fold up are not permitted?
> 
> 
> as a side question, I will be able to make my room request in a week or two - what are the odds I will be given my request? We are staying 11/7 for 3 nights; have a 2 bedroom deluxe.  Was thinking we wanted building #5 w/ a firework view... we have 3 yr boy - want to be near kiddie pool and or zero entry pool.  Plus he loves fireworks!


Strollers aren't allowed on Disney busses either, same policy. You have to fold them up and your kid can't ride in the stroller on the bus.


----------



## dolphindan1

claven123 said:


> I priced out the contemporary and it cost about $3600 for a 7 night stay from the 29-5 Jan.
> 
> This would be paid by each of our families....
> 
> I know I can stay at the values for tons cheaper, but location is prime at the contemporary...
> 
> However,
> Compare that to the BC, with the cost at about 1500-1800 or a bit more for 7 days.  Now, we could share one unit or each get our own unit for less money.  That would put the cost at comparable to a value resort for each of us.
> 
> I think this is really all I need to see, but what about the 'hassal' factor of having two cars, travel time etc....




Having a car is a perk...I hate relying on shuttles or busses...they usually take forever...If you are staying at BC the amount you save over the CR will more than cover parking...we allow 30 minutes to get to each park...DHS is a 5 min drive...You are 3 turns from the entrance...Epcot 8 mins...MK 10 - 15 mins same for AK...to me its well worth the 14 bucks for my own piece of mind...We are taking 2 cars this trips as we are there with another family and not even thinking twice....

Getting BC for the cost of the All_stars and as nice or nicer than any Disney resort...You cant beat it

you are an easy 5 mins from DTD....You can also watch Illuminations and sometimes see Wishes from your balcony....its a no brainer in my book


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

claven123 said:


> Is the 3br big enough for two families with 5 kids and 4 adults and one infant?  I was really thinking about BC, but have concerns about securing a room.  We want to go over the holiday season in 2011.  I'm trying to compare this to the contemporary with two rooms.  I know this is cheaper than that by tons....
> 
> Any idea on the cost for 7 days after christmas....
> 
> Dennis



This sounds really tight to me.  Then again, at our TS (not BC) we like a 2 br for our family of 4.  We get the MBR, kids share a room.  Anymore than maybe 1 more kid, would feel croweded to me. jmho.


----------



## pmanko

Upatnoon said:


> Strollers aren't allowed on Disney busses either, same policy. You have to fold them up and your kid can't ride in the stroller on the bus.



Thanks - yes, I know you can't have the kids sitting in the strollers - but, you can take them on folded up - ok, that works!  Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie40

Just returned from a week long stay at BC in September.  It was even better than I thought it would be!  

Considering you're staying over a very busy time, I think you might appreciate staying at BC!  Just the resort cost difference alone would make the decision easy for me!  Car rentals can be found for a decent cost - again, because of the time of year, there's something nice about being able to leave Disney property and enjoy some offsite restaurants.  

We usually stay onsite, but since returning, have been thinking about purchasing points for BC.....we were impressed!


----------



## LisaCat

dolphindan1 said:


> Having a car is a perk...I hate relying on shuttles or busses...they usually take forever...If you are staying at BC the amount you save over the CR will more than cover parking...we allow 30 minutes to get to each park...DHS is a 5 min drive...You are 3 turns from the entrance...Epcot 8 mins...MK 10 - 15 mins same for AK...to me its well worth the 14 bucks for my own piece of mind...We are taking 2 cars this trips as we are there with another family and not even thinking twice....
> 
> Getting BC for the cost of the All_stars and as nice or nicer than any Disney resort...You cant beat it
> 
> you are an easy 5 mins from DTD....You can also watch Illuminations and sometimes see Wishes from your balcony....its a no brainer in my book



I have been looking weekly at car rentals for 6 months and the cheapest I've seen for the week I am there was almost $300 for a compact car.  PLUS all the fees and insurance.  I'll take my chances with the shuttle and use a taxi if needed.  At WORST, $40 a day for taxis is still less than the car rental!


----------



## dolphindan1

LisaCat said:


> I have been looking weekly at car rentals for 6 months and the cheapest I've seen for the week I am there was almost $300 for a compact car.  PLUS all the fees and insurance.  I'll take my chances with the shuttle and use a taxi if needed.  At WORST, $40 a day for taxis is still less than the car rental!



We drive so its a plus for us...if you cant drive a car rental would be an extra expense...

If you are staying for a week, 7 days... 7 days in a taxi well that's almost 300 bucks too...a rental would be the same or close to a taxi at 40 bucks a day...Your auto insurance should cover you in a rental...I know ours does...so look into to that...I have no experience with the BC shuttle so I cannot comment on there reliability...but I prefer my car...the boys and I may use it the night of the Christmas party if the rest of my party goes back to the room


----------



## SalandJeff

LisaCat said:


> I have been looking weekly at car rentals for 6 months and the cheapest I've seen for the week I am there was almost $300 for a compact car.  PLUS all the fees and insurance.  I'll take my chances with the shuttle and use a taxi if needed.  At WORST, $40 a day for taxis is still less than the car rental!



You should be able to do better than this for a car.  We had a compact in April for 6 days for $137 including all taxes/fees.  And that included an extra driver.  Your own insurance should cover you...never buy their insurance  (check your policy).

There are loads of discounts out there for cars.  AAA members, Costco, etc.  I would suggest you go on each of the main rental company websites and signing up for their member reward clubs.  You can do this for free on most.  Sign up for the emails and they will send you discount codes.  Also, check the transportation board here on the DIS.  Lots of people with great info.  

To us, it is definitely worth it to have a car.  No cost to get to BC from the airport, multiple trips to Walmart for food, and the ability to drive to the other resorts for dinner make it a must for us.


----------



## carlbarry

LisaCat said:


> I have been looking weekly at car rentals for 6 months and the cheapest I've seen for the week I am there was almost $300 for a compact car.  PLUS all the fees and insurance.  I'll take my chances with the shuttle and use a taxi if needed.  At WORST, $40 a day for taxis is still less than the car rental!



Check www.carrentals.com  and  www.hotwire.com  You should be able to do better than $300.


----------



## Brian Noble

> but what about the 'hassal' factor of having two cars, travel time etc..


We generally drive even staying onsite; we've been at VWL and OKW so far.  We find it to be faster and more convenient to do that to any destination other than MK.  And, while Disney will get us to MK faster on average, it's not always faster in absolute terms.  I've had *two* afternoon trips to MK from OKW that took more than an hour from the time I arrived at the bus stop.

The only other exception is if we're having that second glass of wine with dinner, etc.


----------



## claven123

I think one of our big annoyances was the transportation when staying on site.  I think if staying at BC or some of the closer rentals that travel time won't be such a big issue when compared to disney busing.  Thing is we will most likely have to get two cars to accommodate both families.  But, still cheaper than staying on site.


----------



## Tracey123

claven123 said:


> I think one of our big annoyances was the transportation when staying on site.  I think if staying at BC or some of the closer rentals that travel time won't be such a big issue when compared to disney busing.  Thing is we will most likely have to get two cars to accommodate both families.  But, still cheaper than staying on site.



I think each family having their own car may be better than sharing a car.  This way you're not attached at the hip.  I just reserved a car for $198 intermediate for a week including taxes.


----------



## vtwep

Thanks!  Mapquest shows this being about twice as far as the one at 3250 Vineland.  But maybe avoiding traffic as you mentioned makes up for it.  Thanks for the info!




TotoToo said:


> As close or closer to BC & avoids having to deal with the nearly always congestion at I-4 intersection.
> 
> Walmart Supercenter
> 8990 Turkey Lake Rd
> Orlando, FL 32819
> 
> Just 3 turns after passing Downtown Disney.


----------



## vtwep

what's the best/quickest route from MCO?


----------



## lillygator

when do I make a room request? we arrive Saturday! SO excited!!! It's been a while since our last visit!


----------



## TotoToo

vtwep said:


> Thanks!  Mapquest shows this being about twice as far as the one at 3250 Vineland.  But maybe avoiding traffic as you mentioned makes up for it.  Thanks for the info!



Maybe it IS the frustration with the traffic that makes it just seem the same distance but the Turkey Lake location is a much less stressful drive and the newer store.  It is always our first choice in that area unless we are also stopping at another location near the 535 location.


----------



## vtwep

Thanks for the insight.  Appreciate it!



TotoToo said:


> Maybe it IS the frustration with the traffic that makes it just seem the same distance but the Turkey Lake location is a much less stressful drive and the newer store.  It is always our first choice in that area unless we are also stopping at another location near the 535 location.


----------



## Tracey123

While staying at BC do you eat more of your meals on Disney's property or off site?


----------



## Upatnoon

Tracey123 said:


> While staying at BC do you eat more of your meals on Disney's property or off site?


We eat more meals off-site. Having a full-size kitchen in your room makes it easy to have snacks and eat breakfast in your room. 

We have a car, so driving to all the nearby restaurants is easy and you can bring "home" the leftovers. We end up eating meals at Disney only when we need to eat lunch at the parks, or an occasional dinner.

This saves a ton of money, gives you more food options, and makes for less stress having to eat out every meal when sometimes you just want to stay in and relax.


----------



## ntsammy5

Upatnoon said:


> We have a car, so driving to all the nearby restaurants is easy and you can bring "home" the leftovers. We end up eating meals at Disney only when we need to eat lunch at the parks, or an occasional dinner.


----------



## britt54311

We are looking for round trip airport shuttle?  Who do you all recommend.  We are not interested in getting a rental car.  We have 5 adults and 2 teenagers in our party and would have to rent a mini van which would run $650 to $1000 on the sites I have been looking on.  I have also tried carrentals.com and hotwire.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Have you checked out the codes and coupons found at Mousesavers?  That has always helped us with car rentals- even in Alaksa- go figure!


----------



## LisaCat

SalandJeff said:


> You should be able to do better than this for a car.  We had a compact in April for 6 days for $137 including all taxes/fees.  And that included an extra driver.  Your own insurance should cover you...never buy their insurance  (check your policy).
> 
> There are loads of discounts out there for cars.  AAA members, Costco, etc.  I would suggest you go on each of the main rental company websites and signing up for their member reward clubs.  You can do this for free on most.  Sign up for the emails and they will send you discount codes.  Also, check the transportation board here on the DIS.  Lots of people with great info.
> 
> To us, it is definitely worth it to have a car.  No cost to get to BC from the airport, multiple trips to Walmart for food, and the ability to drive to the other resorts for dinner make it a must for us.



I figure I'll take the BC shuttle in the mornings and probably in the evenings too, but we can have the taxi option as a back up.  Like coming back from MNSSHP - we'll be getting a cab since it will be LATE.


----------



## LisaCat

Tracey123 said:


> I think each family having their own car may be better than sharing a car.  This way you're not attached at the hip.  I just reserved a car for $198 intermediate for a week including taxes.



Jersey week must be putting a strain on rental inventory.  I'm still coming up at $245 for a smallish car.

And I'd still have to take the shuttle or a cab the one day we are planning to "drink around the world" at Epcot F&W....  LOL!


----------



## Upatnoon

LisaCat said:


> My auto insurance doesn't cover their loss of rental income.  I'm told most don't.  I even had to take the LDW when I had a rental car when my car was in the shop from an accident that my insurance was paying for the repair work.
> 
> I figure I'll take the BC shuttle in the mornings and probably in the evenings too, but we can have the taxi option as a back up.  Like coming back from MNSSHP - we'll be getting a cab since it will be LATE.


Instead of a costly van, you could rent two small cars. With 5 adults, hopefully you've got a couple of drivers. You could probably get 2 cars for $400 or less. With your crowd, you can save a bundle by having cars.


----------



## Upatnoon

LisaCat said:


> Jersey week must be putting a strain on rental inventory.  I'm still coming up at $245 for a smallish car.
> 
> And I'd still have to take the shuttle or a cab the one day we are planning to "drink around the world" at Epcot F&W....  LOL!


Look on hotwire.com or rental cars.


----------



## LisaCat

Upatnoon said:


> Look on hotwire.com or rental cars.



Those make me nervous cuz you don't know who you are renting from.  Had a bad experience once getting a car from a place I'd never heard of that was WAY off airport 

I'm down to just under $200 with discounts on Dollar.com  I'm still not sure it makes sense.  I'll have no trouble using the BC shuttle in the morning and it shouldn't be a problem for 3 of the 6 days using the shuttle back.  So I'm looking at 3, maybe 4, cab rides at, what, $10 to $15 each (using the Mears fare estimator).  That's $60.  Add the $12 for grocery delivery and maybe another $10 since their groceries are a little higher than what I would get at WalMart.  Add the Mears Shuttle - what was that, $35?  That's $117 saved.  So at this point, I'm paying $83 extra for "convenience".  Now, additional costs....  Tolls (no clue how much... $5?) and parking at Disney $12 a day ($72) and I'm up to spending about $160 extra - just doesn't make sense.....


----------



## carlbarry

LisaCat said:


> Those make me nervous cuz you don't know who you are renting from.  Had a bad experience once getting a car from a place I'd never heard of that was WAY off airport
> 
> I'm down to just under $200 with discounts on Dollar.com  I'm still not sure it makes sense.  I'll have no trouble using the BC shuttle in the morning and it shouldn't be a problem for 3 of the 6 days using the shuttle back.  So I'm looking at 3, maybe 4, cab rides at, what, $10 to $15 each (using the Mears fare estimator).  That's $60.  Add the $12 for grocery delivery and maybe another $10 since their groceries are a little higher than what I would get at WalMart.  Add the Mears Shuttle - what was that, $35?  That's $117 saved.  So at this point, I'm paying $83 extra for "convenience".  Now, additional costs....  Tolls (no clue how much... $5?) and parking at Disney $12 a day ($72) and I'm up to spending about $160 extra - just doesn't make sense.....[/QUOTE
> www.carrentals.com tells you which rental company you're buying from.  Hotwire doesn't.


----------



## LisaCat

carlbarry said:


> www.carrentals.com tells you which rental company you're buying from.  Hotwire doesn't.



That took about $10 off. So now I'm paying $150 for "convenience".  Honestly, I plan to be in the parks from rope drop to close every day, so I really don't think I *need* a car.  Would I *like* a car?  Sure.  Do I want to trade eating a dinner or two out plus a bunch of pins to have a car?  Notsomuch.  LOL


----------



## Upatnoon

LisaCat said:


> That took about $10 off. So now I'm paying $150 for "convenience".  Honestly, I plan to be in the parks from rope drop to close every day, so I really don't think I *need* a car.  Would I *like* a car?  Sure.  Do I want to trade eating a dinner or two out plus a bunch of pins to have a car?  Notsomuch.  LOL


How are you getting back and forth from the airport?


----------



## LisaCat

Upatnoon said:


> How are you getting back and forth from the airport?



Mears shuttle.  It's $30-something Round Trip.  No tolls, no Garmin, no worries.  LOL

I already did all the transportation math in post 1876.  But I left off the gas cost, so that's another $20 or so....


----------



## Upatnoon

LisaCat said:


> Mears shuttle.  It's $30-something Round Trip.  No tolls, no Garmin, no worries.  LOL
> 
> I already did all the transportation math in post 1876.  But I left off the gas cost, so that's another $20 or so....


For one or 2 people, taking mears is cost-effective. If you have a family of five, it costs around $150 to take the mears shuttle roundtrip. Then the $200 rental car price isn't looking so bad. It really depends on the individual situation.


----------



## ORMom2Four

We are also considering renting 2 small cars instead of a minivan. It's a lot cheaper this way.

Can we park both cars at BC free, or will they charge us for an extra car? We will probably reserve a 3 bedroom for our family of 8 (me, Dh, our 6 kids ages 18, 16, 7, 5 and our 5 month old twin girls....omg, are we crazy for taking this trip?    )


----------



## Upatnoon

ORMom2Four said:


> We are also considering renting 2 small cars instead of a minivan. It's a lot cheaper this way.
> 
> Can we park both cars at BC free, or will they charge us for an extra car? We will probably reserve a 3 bedroom for our family of 8 (me, Dh, our 6 kids ages 18, 16, 7, 5 and our 5 month old twin girls....omg, are we crazy for taking this trip?    )


Parking at Bonnet Creek is free. I have never seen or heard anyone be charged for parking. With all the big families staying there, I'm sure lots of them have more than one car.

I can't imagine how much you will be spending to take your family to Disney. Bonnet Creek will be the cheapest part by a mile! At least your twins get in to the parks for free!


----------



## Tracey123

LisaCat said:


> Jersey week must be putting a strain on rental inventory.  I'm still coming up at $245 for a smallish car.
> 
> And I'd still have to take the shuttle or a cab the one day we are planning to "drink around the world" at Epcot F&W....  LOL!



Try becoming a member for the company that you find the lowest car rental rate and then go directly to their website.  That is how I found my lowest rate with Budget.


----------



## lillygator

we check in tomorrow - can't wait!! Do they have wifi? does it cost to connect to the internet?


----------



## Brian Noble

Wired, not wifi.  Free.


----------



## skylizard

Can anyone tell me about the grills at BC. I saw a pic earlier in this thread of outdoor bbq grills near the shuffle board. Are these free for anyone to use? Can we just bring down some burgers and grill them there?


----------



## saucymb

We arrive at BC two weeks from today! We are very excited to be returning. We'll stay there for 7 nights, then at AS Movies for 3 nights.

Last time we were in building 5, 12th floor in a 3 bedroom, fireworks view. This time we have a 2 bedroom, and I requested building 5, pool view on a lower floor.  Can anyone think of any reason that this room request is not a good one? I'm not too worried about noise.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Brian Noble said:


> Wired, not wifi.  Free.



I was there a few weeks ago and the did have free wifi.  Maybe it was a fluke, I don't know...but I definitely used it all week.


----------



## Tina

MsCoz2000 said:


> I was there a few weeks ago and the did have free wifi.  Maybe it was a fluke, I don't know...but I definitely used it all week.



Sometimes people bring their routers with them so that they can have wifi. Its possible you picked up someone else's wifi signal. I was there just a few weeks ago and the only thing available was the free wired connection on the phone in the kitchen.


----------



## justbishop

We're thinking about tacking 2 nights at BC onto our Sept. 2011 Animal Kingdom Villas vacation so that we can be less rushed. Can someone tell me if BC tends to sell out/fill up for that time of year? Would we be OK to wait til about March to decide whether we want to book or not? I'm specifically interested in a 2 bedroom unit, if that helps.


----------



## Tina

justbishop said:


> We're thinking about tacking 2 nights at BC onto our Sept. 2011 Animal Kingdom Villas vacation so that we can be less rushed. Can someone tell me if BC tends to sell out/fill up for that time of year? Would we be OK to wait til about March to decide whether we want to book or not? I'm specifically interested in a 2 bedroom unit, if that helps.



We stayed at BC in a 2 bedroom Sept 24-Oct 1. We booked through Ken on July 11. Availability was still great at the 60 day mark and he was able to rebook us for a cheaper rate. I think you'll be fine waiting until March or even a bit later to book.


----------



## TotoToo

justbishop said:


> We're thinking about tacking 2 nights at BC onto our Sept. 2011 Animal Kingdom Villas vacation so that we can be less rushed. Can someone tell me if BC tends to sell out/fill up for that time of year? Would we be OK to wait til about March to decide whether we want to book or not? I'm specifically interested in a 2 bedroom unit, if that helps.



September is one of THE slowest times in Orlando due to hurricane threats and schools back in session.  It shouldn't be a problem with a minimum of planning.


----------



## garmich

skylizard said:


> Can anyone tell me about the grills at BC. I saw a pic earlier in this thread of outdoor bbq grills near the shuffle board. Are these free for anyone to use? Can we just bring down some burgers and grill them there?



Yes, the gas grills are free to use.  I was there at the end of August when they installed the brand new grills.  I had the honor of being the first one to use the new grill.  But, there was a glitch.  They couldn't fire-up the grills.  It took them well over an hour to figure out how to turn on the gas and finally get the grills to work.

We were cooking most of our meals on the grills while we were there.


----------



## justbishop

Thanks for the answers, guys


----------



## LisaCat

Upatnoon said:


> For one or 2 people, taking mears is cost-effective. If you have a family of five, it costs around $150 to take the mears shuttle roundtrip. Then the $200 rental car price isn't looking so bad. It really depends on the individual situation.



It's just me.  So Mears is WAY more cost effective.  My friend is booking Mears as well as we arrive at VERY different times.  We will probably be on the same shuttle when we leave tho, our flights are 2 hours apart.


----------



## MadisonsMommy

We LOVED it!!!! We were so sad to leave this morning. We booked through RCI and two weeks ago when I called they said they had us in Tower 1, 5th floor. Upon arrival we got a fireworks view on the 3rd floor of the main building. She said it was a hard room to get. We loved the location!!! We have a 2.5 year old and we hardly spent any time at the resort so it was a perfect spot. We were right upstairs from the pool, lazy river, child pool/sprinkler area, food, gift shop, shuttles, etc. Our room was AMAZING. The entire stay we didn't hear one person in the hallway. The ONLY negative was checking in and dealing with the timeshare BS. After checking in at the main desk, they made us wait on line at another desk for our parking pass. A guy stood there and tried to make funny jokes/small talk and all we wanted to do was get to our room. When we finally got up to the desk the girl told us about breakfast the next morning and asked us what time would be good. We told her we didn't know and then she hands us this paper with a time and asks us to sign it. I checked for any "small type" and when I didn't see any I signed it. We called the next morning and said we weren't going to make it. They then called at least 3x for the entire 7 days. We just had the ringer low and ignored it. That was the only bad thing about the stay. 

We got food delivered from Flippers...OMG so good! The breadsticks are out of this world!

We took the shuttle only two or three times...it was okay but definitely better when we drove. We were allowed to bring the stroller on and didn't have to fold it up. It drops off at MK first but on the return trip it goes to Epcot before going back to Bonnet Creek.


----------



## mrs.basil

We were the ones across the hall from you


----------



## carlbarry

justbishop said:


> We're thinking about tacking 2 nights at BC onto our Sept. 2011 Animal Kingdom Villas vacation so that we can be less rushed. Can someone tell me if BC tends to sell out/fill up for that time of year? Would we be OK to wait til about March to decide whether we want to book or not? I'm specifically interested in a 2 bedroom unit, if that helps.


I booked around my birthday last year, September 16.  I had no problems; there was great availability.


----------



## MadisonsMommy

mrs.basil said:


> We were the ones across the hall from you




LOL!! That is TOO funny! Small world huh?? Are you guys back home as well? Hope you guys had a great trip as well! Your girls were so cute!


----------



## justbishop

carlbarry said:


> I booked around my birthday last year, September 16.  I had no problems; there was great availability.



Aawesome, thanks!


----------



## mrs.basil

MadisonsMommy said:


> LOL!! That is TOO funny! Small world huh?? Are you guys back home as well? Hope you guys had a great trip as well! Your girls were so cute!



Thanks!  We're still here until Wednesday morning, and are having a blast.  BC is absolutely wonderful!

We were out in the pool this afternoon, and someone was calling the name Madison.  My daughter was very excited and looking for yours, but then she realized it was another child.

I'm glad you had a great trip


----------



## ClanHarrison

MadisonsMommy said:


> ...when I called they said they had us in Tower 1, 5th floor. Upon arrival we got a fireworks view on the 3rd floor of the main building. She said it was a hard room to get. We loved the location!!! We have a 2.5 year old and we hardly spent any time at the resort so it was a perfect spot. We were right upstairs from the pool, lazy river, child pool/sprinkler area, food, gift shop, shuttles, etc.



I'm confused  .

I keep seeing that there ARE rooms in the main building that has the gift shop, shuttle stop etc. in it & then I've seen that there AREN'T.

So...IS the main building the building where you check-in, has the shops, shuttle stop & rooms ?  I keep reading that there are no rooms in the check-in building.  

Does this also mean you did not stay in building #1?  I wanted to ask some questions about this building since we're assigned to it also.  I am afraid it will be more "dated" than, of course, the new buildings (booked a 4 b/r Pres. Suite) but I'm also thinking that the new buildings will be more crowded & noisy since they're so popular.  I think I'd prefer the quiet that bldg. #1 seems it might have.  But I guess I also want the updated amenities of the new bldgs. (Bose sound system, flat screen T.V.'s, huge balcony etc.).

I appreciate any insight & clarity anyone has.


----------



## mrs.basil

There are definitely rooms in the main check-in building--I'm typing this from one.  I'm not sure how many there are, but we're on the third floor, just above the main lobby.  The second floor appears to be time share offices.  There is a fourth floor as well.  Our hallway extends past the lobby building toward the activities building.  I think the main lobby and the activities buildings are joined at the third and fourth (and maybe second) floors.

This building is different from Towers 1-6.  We've been very pleased with the room and the location.  It's great for small children, with short walks to the parking lot and pool.


----------



## MadisonsMommy

ClanHarrison said:


> I'm confused  .
> 
> I keep seeing that there ARE rooms in the main building that has the gift shop, shuttle stop etc. in it & then I've seen that there AREN'T.
> 
> So...IS the main building the building where you check-in, has the shops, shuttle stop & rooms ?  I keep reading that there are no rooms in the check-in building.
> 
> Does this also mean you did not stay in building #1?  I wanted to ask some questions about this building since we're assigned to it also.  I am afraid it will be more "dated" than, of course, the new buildings (booked a 4 b/r Pres. Suite) but I'm also thinking that the new buildings will be more crowded & noisy since they're so popular.  I think I'd prefer the quiet that bldg. #1 seems it might have.  But I guess I also want the updated amenities of the new bldgs. (Bose sound system, flat screen T.V.'s, huge balcony etc.).
> 
> I appreciate any insight & clarity anyone has.



I had thought I had read that there were no rooms in the main building as well but there are! It really was awesome and so quiet on our floor! So nice to just take the elevator down and go to the cafe, etc. I was assuming the newer towers were probably overloaded with families. We had flat screen tvs, a stereo system in the living room, big balcony, etc. I didn't think our room was outdated at all! I don't know how we got the main building or if it's even something you can request? Like I said in my previous post, the woman at the front desk did make a comment about it being a hard room to get.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Thank you to mrs.basil & MadisonsMommy for your quick reply.

Ummmm...I think I'm going to stay where we are.  But if anyone has stayed in a 4 b/r Pres. Suite in bldg. #1, could you tell me if it has the Bose sound system in it?  I would think a Pres. Suite would have the upgraded flat screens already.  But if anyone knows any differently, please shout out.

Thanks to everyone who participates on this thread.  The information & time you spend coming back to inform, is priceless.


----------



## TotoToo

MadisonsMommy said:


> I had thought I had read that there were no rooms in the main building as well but there are! It really was awesome and so quiet on our floor! So nice to just take the elevator down and go to the cafe, etc. I was assuming the newer towers were probably overloaded with families. We had flat screen tvs, a stereo system in the living room, big balcony, etc. I didn't think our room was outdated at all! I don't know how we got the main building or if it's even something you can request? Like I said in my previous post, the woman at the front desk did make a comment about it being a hard room to get.



There are units in the main  building & in fact they are the best IMO as they have more theme, it isn't a generic Wyndham building and it's not as tall as the others.  The fact that the ground floor houses the shops & game room, etc is a great feature too.


----------



## Tecateme2

So glad I found this thread! We just booked a trip to BC in late February. Has anyone been this time of year? What's the weather like and are the parks crowded? 

Thanks!!


----------



## carlbarry

Tecateme2 said:


> So glad I found this thread! We just booked a trip to BC in late February. Has anyone been this time of year? What's the weather like and are the parks crowded?
> 
> Thanks!!



The one time I was there in February, the temperature was in the 50's!  But I'm sure others with more experience will write it varies.
As for crowds--none!  As long as you don't go President's Week.  I rode Kali River Rapids 3 times in a row!


----------



## Madison'smommy

mrs.basil said:


> Thanks!  We're still here until Wednesday morning, and are having a blast.  BC is absolutely wonderful!
> 
> We were out in the pool this afternoon, and someone was calling the name Madison.  My daughter was very excited and looking for yours, but then she realized it was another child.
> 
> I'm glad you had a great trip



This may have been my DD.  We were at the pool for an hour during the afternoon.  We had a few hours before we could check in so I let me DD go in before we went to get some lunch.  Then my father took her later in the afternoon, but I am not sure what pool they were at.  We are staying in tower 1.  I havent even been out of the room yet, but am going to walk around the resort today!  We have been on vacation so far for a week, having been in Tampa and Daytona Beach ...  This is the last week of our 2 week vacation!


----------



## mrs.basil

Anyone arriving at BC on Tuesday or Wednesday?  We'll be leaving Wednesday morning and will definitely have food left over (box of pasta, sticks of butter, apples, etc.)  

PM me if you want it and I'll put it together in a box for you


----------



## Tecateme2

carlbarry said:


> The one time I was there in February, the temperature was in the 50's!  But I'm sure others with more experience will write it varies.
> As for crowds--none!  As long as you don't go President's Week.  I rode Kali River Rapids 3 times in a row!



Thanks for the response. We will be there President's week. We are from
 Seattle so we are "hoping" for sunny and 60's. We will be happy with mid 50's as long as there is sun! We got such a great deal going this time of year. We couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Brian Noble

> will definitely have food left over


If you don't find any takers, there should be a collection point in the lobby for unopened, non-perishable goods.  They are sent to a local food bank.


----------



## SHammett

We are converted Disney Vacation Club vacationers, LOVE the value of Bonnet Creek! We've stayed here 4 or 5 times, but always in building 5 in a 2BR. We have the presidential suite for an upcoming trip in building 1 (#720). Does anyone know anything about view from that room? We've loved our fireworks views in the past, but I know this building is much shorter than the others. Also, how is Bonnet Creek at updating the older rooms? Will we notice much difference from building 5? Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Angry Eyes

SHammett said:


> We are converted Disney Vacation Club vacationers, LOVE the value of Bonnet Creek! We've stayed here 4 or 5 times, but always in building 5 in a 2BR. We have the presidential suite for an upcoming trip in building 1 (#720). Does anyone know anything about view from that room? We've loved our fireworks views in the past, but I know this building is much shorter than the others. Also, how is Bonnet Creek at updating the older rooms? Will we notice much difference from building 5? Any info is appreciated!



We just got home Saturday from building 1 unit 627.  They were painting the exterior of that building last week on the even number side.  It did not affect us on the odd side except we had to walk around the lift they used outside.  The balconies were wrapped in plastic on that side to keep the paint off but they were moving right along and should be finished very soon (probably already are).  You should have a lake view/resort view if I have it pictured right in my mind.  On the odd side we had a partial parking lot view and a very nice view of the golf course.  We were not travelling with the kids so we did not request a fireworks view.  The kitchen had granite countertops and the mattresses were all brand new in our rooms.  I would not say it was in any need of an update, it was fabulous!  The elevators were immediate and the lobby area of the building was immaculate.  We loved it.  If I were forced at gunpoint to list one complaint, it would be that the dryer squeaked when we used it, every 4 seconds....squeak....squeak....squeak....you get the idea.  It certainly didn't affect our oppinion, we are planning a return next month.


----------



## SHammett

Angry Eyes said:


> We just got home Saturday from building 1 unit 627.  They were painting the exterior of that building last week on the even number side.  It did not affect us on the odd side except we had to walk around the lift they used outside.  The balconies were wrapped in plastic on that side to keep the paint off but they were moving right along and should be finished very soon (probably already are).  You should have a lake view/resort view if I have it pictured right in my mind.  On the odd side we had a partial parking lot view and a very nice view of the golf course.  We were not travelling with the kids so we did not request a fireworks view.  The kitchen had granite countertops and the mattresses were all brand new in our rooms.  I would not say it was in any need of an update, it was fabulous!  The elevators were immediate and the lobby area of the building was immaculate.  We loved it.  If I were forced at gunpoint to list one complaint, it would be that the dryer squeaked when we used it, every 4 seconds....squeak....squeak....squeak....you get the idea.  It certainly didn't affect our oppinion, we are planning a return next month.



Thanks for your quick response! You're right, even numbered rooms face the lake, still wondering if fireworks viewing is possible from this building. I figured they would do a good job with updating, but your comments are reassuring. How were the TV's? I've read a lot about flat screens and bose systems, are the older buildings getting those as well?


----------



## lillygator

here - love it, probably not going to go back to disney property!!


----------



## ClanHarrison

SHammett said:


> We are converted Disney Vacation Club vacationers, LOVE the value of Bonnet Creek! We've stayed here 4 or 5 times, but always in building 5 in a 2BR. We have the presidential suite for an upcoming trip in building 1 (#720). Does anyone know anything about view from that room? We've loved our fireworks views in the past, but I know this building is much shorter than the others. Also, how is Bonnet Creek at updating the older rooms? Will we notice much difference from building 5? Any info is appreciated!



Hi Shammett.  We're assigned to the same unit (sheesh, must be the only one in this tower?) but I'm hoping your trip is before mine so you can come back & give me a report on the amenities this suite has.  I'm also interested in whether or not the Pres. Suite has the flat screens & Bose sound system too.  And thanks to Angry Eyes for reporting on the elevator availability in the bldg. because I was concerned about this as well.

Angry Eyes, was this tower as quiet as I'm expecting it to be?


----------



## Angry Eyes

ClanHarrison said:


> Hi Shammett.  We're assigned to the same unit (sheesh, must be the only one in this tower?) but I'm hoping your trip is before mine so you can come back & give me a report on the amenities this suite has.  I'm also interested in whether or not the Pres. Suite has the flat screens & Bose sound system too.  And thanks to Angry Eyes for reporting on the elevator availability in the bldg. because I was concerned about this as well.
> 
> Angry Eyes, was this tower as quiet as I'm expecting it to be?



Not a creature was stirring!  It was so peaceful.  We were so pleased with the lack of hallway/adjacent room noise.  We were on an adults only trip and it was absolutely perfect.  The other couple traveling with us slept in late everyday.  We have APs and we would eat at the condo and then skip off to one of the parks for the morning.  We would return by 11am and they never even had a clue we were up and moving.  It is not only quiet to the adjacent rooms, it is quiet within your own living area.  I am certain we had flat screen TVs but I do not recall a Bose sound system.  We didn't watch TV.  We did sit on the balcony and have drinks each evening.  I can't say enough nice things about it.


----------



## cam&chris

Just booked a 2 BR through RCI and I have seen on here that people already know what building they are in. Do you have to call to find this out? Or is it somewhere on my confirmation that was e-mailed to me? I was thinking about calling to request a certain building/view - we are going in May 2011 so how far out should I call to make this request?


----------



## SHammett

ClanHarrison said:


> Hi Shammett.  We're assigned to the same unit (sheesh, must be the only one in this tower?) but I'm hoping your trip is before mine so you can come back & give me a report on the amenities this suite has.  I'm also interested in whether or not the Pres. Suite has the flat screens & Bose sound system too.  And thanks to Angry Eyes for reporting on the elevator availability in the bldg. because I was concerned about this as well.
> 
> Angry Eyes, was this tower as quiet as I'm expecting it to be?



We're going Mid November. When are your dates? I'll be sure to post back if we go before you.


----------



## Tracey123

SHammett said:


> We are converted Disney Vacation Club vacationers, LOVE the value of Bonnet Creek! We've stayed here 4 or 5 times, but always in building 5 in a 2BR. We have the presidential suite for an upcoming trip in building 1 (#720). Does anyone know anything about view from that room? We've loved our fireworks views in the past, but I know this building is much shorter than the others. Also, how is Bonnet Creek at updating the older rooms? Will we notice much difference from building 5? Any info is appreciated!



Hi Shammett,

What do you miss from DVC compared to Bonnet Creek?  Looking forward to our May 2011 trip.


----------



## lillygator

today is our lazy day - going to the halloween party tonight. 
dh and I decided that in future bc is the only place for us. which says alot coming from people who only stayed on property. I've come to realize that eating on property is not the be all end all I thought it as - well we've probably eaten everyhere but v and a too. we had reservations for teppan edo last night but were having such a good time at the pool that we did a grocery run and cooked steak on the grill. some people may not like cooking on vacation, but we both actually love to cook and have a nice kitchen to do it in help (ours is a bit outdated!!!)

you are smack dab in the middle of everything, right next door to caribbean beach...we drive to the parks anyay so busess are not an issue for us, not having a disney packet?? that is really the only thing missing. but you gain a huge room, kitchen, etc.

I really love this place and we'll be back for sure!! especially since we upgraded to ap's!!


----------



## SHammett

Tracey123 said:


> Hi Shammett,
> 
> What do you miss from DVC compared to Bonnet Creek?  Looking forward to our May 2011 trip.



Our favorite Disney resorts are Beach Club and Boardwalk. We love the overall theming of both and do miss being able to walk to Epcot since that is our favorite park. Bonnet Creek is every bit as nice or nicer than either of these resorts (we have had rooms at both beach club and boardwalk that were in need of repair- torn carpet, etc, but have never experienced this at Bonnet Creek). However, Bonnet Creek doesn't have that "Magical Disney" feel to us. It is a beautiful resort, just not as heavily themed, I guess. 

That being said, the cost savings more than make up for anything we miss. In our experience, DVC costs at least twice as much for a smaller room. We paid $1200 for a presidential suite that sleeps 12 at Bonnet Creek. A grand villa at Boardwalk that also sleeps 12 for the same week would cost over $5,000 if renting thru a DVC member. It would take an awful lot of Disney magic to justify an extra $3,800 for us. Now that we've discovered Bonnet Creek, I don't know that we'll ever go back even if cost is not an issue. It truly is a beautiful resort!

The only other thing I can think of is the lack of food court, but we always bring groceries so that doesn't affect us much. We were never crazy about the Disney buses either, so driving our car is no big deal. I'm sure you will love it just as much as I do!


----------



## vettechick99

lillygator said:


> today is our lazy day - going to the halloween party tonight.
> dh and I decided that in future bc is the only place for us. which says alot coming from people who only stayed on property. I've come to realize that eating on property is not the be all end all I thought it as - well we've probably eaten everyhere but v and a too. we had reservations for teppan edo last night but were having such a good time at the pool that we did a grocery run and cooked steak on the grill. some people may not like cooking on vacation, but we both actually love to cook and have a nice kitchen to do it in help (ours is a bit outdated!!!)
> 
> you are smack dab in the middle of everything, right next door to caribbean beach...we drive to the parks anyay so busess are not an issue for us, not having a disney packet?? that is really the only thing missing. but you gain a huge room, kitchen, etc.
> 
> I really love this place and we'll be back for sure!! especially since we upgraded to ap's!!


----------



## Tracey123

SHammett said:


> Our favorite Disney resorts are Beach Club and Boardwalk. We love the overall theming of both and do miss being able to walk to Epcot since that is our favorite park. Bonnet Creek is every bit as nice or nicer than either of these resorts (we have had rooms at both beach club and boardwalk that were in need of repair- torn carpet, etc, but have never experienced this at Bonnet Creek). However, Bonnet Creek doesn't have that "Magical Disney" feel to us. It is a beautiful resort, just not as heavily themed, I guess.
> 
> That being said, the cost savings more than make up for anything we miss. In our experience, DVC costs at least twice as much for a smaller room. We paid $1200 for a presidential suite that sleeps 12 at Bonnet Creek. A grand villa at Boardwalk that also sleeps 12 for the same week would cost over $5,000 if renting thru a DVC member. It would take an awful lot of Disney magic to justify an extra $3,800 for us. Now that we've discovered Bonnet Creek, I don't know that we'll ever go back even if cost is not an issue. It truly is a beautiful resort!
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is the lack of food court, but we always bring groceries so that doesn't affect us much. We were never crazy about the Disney buses either, so driving our car is no big deal. I'm sure you will love it just as much as I do!




Thank you for your post and comparing on/off the property.  For the amount of money you would be saving you could go on another vacation!!


----------



## Echo queen

SHammett said:


> Our favorite Disney resorts are Beach Club and Boardwalk. We love the overall theming of both and do miss being able to walk to Epcot since that is our favorite park. Bonnet Creek is every bit as nice or nicer than either of these resorts (we have had rooms at both beach club and boardwalk that were in need of repair- torn carpet, etc, but have never experienced this at Bonnet Creek). However, Bonnet Creek doesn't have that "Magical Disney" feel to us. It is a beautiful resort, just not as heavily themed, I guess.
> 
> That being said, the cost savings more than make up for anything we miss. In our experience, DVC costs at least twice as much for a smaller room. We paid $1200 for a presidential suite that sleeps 12 at Bonnet Creek. A grand villa at Boardwalk that also sleeps 12 for the same week would cost over $5,000 if renting thru a DVC member. It would take an awful lot of Disney magic to justify an extra $3,800 for us. Now that we've discovered Bonnet Creek, I don't know that we'll ever go back even if cost is not an issue. It truly is a beautiful resort!
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is the lack of food court, but we always bring groceries so that doesn't affect us much. We were never crazy about the Disney buses either, so driving our car is no big deal. I'm sure you will love it just as much as I do!



Our fav is Beach club, so we will do 7 nights at bonnett creek and 4 nights at beach club for our 2011 vacation.  Really looking forward to it.  This will be our second stay at beach club and bonnett creek.


----------



## Echo queen

lillygator said:


> today is our lazy day - going to the halloween party tonight.
> dh and I decided that in future bc is the only place for us. which says alot coming from people who only stayed on property. I've come to realize that eating on property is not the be all end all I thought it as - well we've probably eaten everyhere but v and a too. we had reservations for teppan edo last night but were having such a good time at the pool that we did a grocery run and cooked steak on the grill. some people may not like cooking on vacation, but we both actually love to cook and have a nice kitchen to do it in help (ours is a bit outdated!!!)
> 
> you are smack dab in the middle of everything, right next door to caribbean beach...we drive to the parks anyay so busess are not an issue for us, not having a disney packet?? that is really the only thing missing. but you gain a huge room, kitchen, etc.
> 
> I really love this place and we'll be back for sure!! especially since we upgraded to ap's!!



Glad your having a great trip, be glad you missed teppan edo, very over priced and not that great.  I'm sure what you grilled was much better.


----------



## Lisa0620

cam&chris said:


> Just booked a 2 BR through RCI and I have seen on here that people already know what building they are in. Do you have to call to find this out? Or is it somewhere on my confirmation that was e-mailed to me? I was thinking about calling to request a certain building/view - we are going in May 2011 so how far out should I call to make this request?



Presidential units are assigned when they make the reservation, so the posts you are seeing are people who have rented presidential units (All 4 BR are presidential.)  Deluxe units are "assigned" 1-2 weeks before check in, but like at Disney you make a room request and hope for the best; you won't know what building or room you're getting until you check in.  Earlier on this thread the conventional wisdom was to call 2 weeks before arrival with your request.  Later posts suggest you should call one week prior (might not hurt to do both!)


----------



## DisneyGerry

I have 7 nights 1 bedroom dlx checking in Christmas eve i cant use now?


----------



## mrs.basil

Lisa0620 said:


> Earlier on this thread the conventional wisdom was to call 2 weeks before arrival with your request.  Later posts suggest you should call one week prior (might not hurt to do both!)




I called one week out and made a request.  When I checked in (very late at night), the desk clerk looked at my information in the computer, said, "I see you requested a fireworks view, but we don't have any left at this time."  I got the impression that they don't look at the request until you actually check in.  

That being said, we ended up with a great room.


----------



## cam&chris

How far is it to Crossroads from BC and what restaurants/shops are there?

Is it walkable or do you have to drive there?

I did a google search to see if I could find a web site with a store directory but I didn't have any luck.


----------



## Upatnoon

cam&chris said:


> How far is it to Crossroads from BC and what restaurants/shops are there?
> 
> Is it walkable or do you have to drive there?
> 
> I did a google search to see if I could find a web site with a store directory but I didn't have any luck.


There is a small store at Bonnet Creek that carries milk, pasta, cereal, and stuff like that, but it is pretty expensive.

 You are better off going to a grocery store. There are several, but they are all around 5 miles away or so.

The Crossroads shopping center is 3.5 miles away, you can't walk. Taking a cab won't cost too much.


----------



## skylizard

Has anyone attended one of the timeshare presentations recently? I'll have some time to kill one morning and was wondering if it'd be worth attending one just to get a gift card. Are they even handing out Disney gift cards anymore in exchange for a 90-minute presentation?

I heard some people have gotten $100 or $150 gift cards. If that's the case, I'd definitely sit thru a presentation that pay for our dinner at Ohana's later in the week!


----------



## JoeU

skylizard said:


> Has anyone attended one of the timeshare presentations recently? I'll have some time to kill one morning and was wondering if it'd be worth attending one just to get a gift card. Are they even handing out Disney gift cards anymore in exchange for a 90-minute presentation?
> 
> I heard some people have gotten $100 or $150 gift cards. If that's the case, I'd definitely sit thru a presentation that pay for our dinner at Ohana's later in the week!



I sat through a very quick one 3 weeks ago at BC (like an hour or 2), and got a $100 AMEX card. Paid for parking back at the airport.

Joe


----------



## skylizard

JoeU said:


> I sat through a very quick one 3 weeks ago at BC (like an hour or 2), and got a $100 AMEX card. Paid for parking back at the airport.
> 
> Joe



Sweeet. That's definitely worth it.


----------



## lillygator

DisneyGerry said:


> I have 7 nights 1 bedroom dlx checking in Christmas eve i cant use now?


i'm interested....


----------



## horseshowmom

DisneyGerry said:


> Can you rent pts on here like you can with DVC?



What a wonderful idea! I wonder whether there's any chance of getting a board for that like with DVC?


----------



## Upatnoon

Places to find Bonnet Creek online: redweek.com, tugbbs.com, ebay.com


----------



## plam

Thanks for the great photos. I am going to at befor Christmas, and need to some information and good photo about than and can wait for too long. Specially for bar area and dining area pictures. Swimming pool also good for my children play. thanks for sharing photo.


----------



## horseshowmom

plam said:


> Thanks for the great photos. I am going to at befor Christmas, and need to some information and good photo about than and can wait for too long. Specially for bar area and dining area pictures. Swimming pool also good for my children play. thanks for sharing photo.



We loved our Christmas stay a couple of years ago. We'll be back in Orlando  this year but will be staying at Sunset Lakes instead so our daughter's husband can fish while we go to the parks (he's not much into theme parks). I know we're going to enjoy our stay, but I sooooo much wanted to spend it at Bonnet Creek.  (He's a really good son-in-law so he worth it though. )


----------



## bonoriffic

skylizard said:


> Has anyone attended one of the timeshare presentations recently? I'll have some time to kill one morning and was wondering if it'd be worth attending one just to get a gift card. Are they even handing out Disney gift cards anymore in exchange for a 90-minute presentation?
> 
> I heard some people have gotten $100 or $150 gift cards. If that's the case, I'd definitely sit thru a presentation that pay for our dinner at Ohana's later in the week!



I got back today. I will scan all the various documents I received to add to the collective of information out there hopefully later today. The offer was discounted Disney / Universal tickets or $100 AMEX gift card plus 3 day 2 night Wyndham vacation.


----------



## Baltica

Does anybody know how much a taxi would cost from Bonnet Creek to each of the four parks? It seems like such a short trip to at least a couple of them.

Is there any savings to be had over the cost of daily parking?


----------



## skylizard

On more question...
I know there's a coffee maker in each room, but do they supply coffee filters or do I have to buy my own?

We'll be there next Friday and I can't wait!


----------



## Upatnoon

Baltica said:


> Does anybody know how much a taxi would cost from Bonnet Creek to each of the four parks? It seems like such a short trip to at least a couple of them.
> 
> Is there any savings to be had over the cost of daily parking?


Bonnet Creek has free shuttle bus that goes to the parks and back several times a day. If for some reason a shuttle time doesn't work, it would probably cost around $10 from Hollywood Studios or Boardwalk (Epcot rear entrance), or Downtown Disney one-way. 

A cab is cost-efficient if you use it for a few rides in a week's vacation, but not for several trips.


----------



## 2wins

Hi Folks,

We'll be arriving Sat. 11-13-10.  If anyone is leaving around that time we'd love it if you could box up any unused non-persishables (coffee filters, snacks, bottled water, detergent etc.) and leave them at the front desk for us.  In return we'd like to pay it forward by doing the same for a family arriving on 11-20-10.  We'd still like to do this for a family whether or not we are recipients of a box of left overs or not.  Hey if it saves someone a liitle money then it was worth it.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## bonoriffic

skylizard said:


> On more question...
> I know there's a coffee maker in each room, but do they supply coffee filters or do I have to buy my own?
> 
> We'll be there next Friday and I can't wait!



Not a coffee drinker, but they had several filters, maybe 4. One thing they had which was nice if we hadn't already stopped by Walmart before arrival was a Crystal Light lemonade packet and a plastic pitcher. We would have bought a few more Crystal Light / Kool-Aid packets instead of 2 liters and Capri Sun.


----------



## SHammett

2wins said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We'll be arriving Sat. 11-13-10.  If anyone is leaving around that time we'd love it if you could box up any unused non-persishables (coffee filters, snacks, bottled water, detergent etc.) and leave them at the front desk for us.  In return we'd like to pay it forward by doing the same for a family arriving on 11-20-10.  We'd still like to do this for a family whether or not we are recipients of a box of left overs or not.  Hey if it saves someone a liitle money then it was worth it.  PM me if you are interested.



We're arriving that day and would be thrilled with anything you have left over


----------



## dolphindan1

SHammett said:


> We're arriving that day and would be thrilled with anything you have left over



We arrive that day too...but we will have plenty...dont need anything...we are driving up...we will buy some stuff and take it with us...


----------



## 2wins

So glad we could help you out!  Have a magical vacation SHammett!  I'll PM you to get your details.


----------



## katallo

2wins said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We'll be arriving Sat. 11-13-10.  If anyone is leaving around that time we'd love it if you could box up any unused non-persishables (coffee filters, snacks, bottled water, detergent etc.) and leave them at the front desk for us.  In return we'd like to pay it forward by doing the same for a family arriving on 11-20-10.  We'd still like to do this for a family whether or not we are recipients of a box of left overs or not.  Hey if it saves someone a liitle money then it was worth it.  PM me if you are interested.



I pm'd you!


----------



## Brian Noble

> What a wonderful idea! I wonder whether there's any chance of getting a board for that like with DVC?


I'm guessing it is very unlikely that such a thing would ever be allowed on disboards.  You can find owners who put their points up for rent at the Wyndham owners' forum (forum.atozed.com) but it's relatively low-volume.


----------



## horseshowmom

2wins said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We'll be arriving Sat. 11-13-10.  If anyone is leaving around that time we'd love it if you could box up any unused non-persishables (coffee filters, snacks, bottled water, detergent etc.) and leave them at the front desk for us.  In return we'd like to pay it forward by doing the same for a family arriving on 11-20-10.  We'd still like to do this for a family whether or not we are recipients of a box of left overs or not.  Hey if it saves someone a liitle money then it was worth it.  PM me if you are interested.



That's a great idea. I always hate to have to leave stuff!


----------



## bonoriffic

I created a time lapse video of our journey from Hollywood Studios parking lot to the Bonnet Creek tower 4 parking garage. You can see just how close Bonnet Creek is, and how convenient it is too. 21 second video showing a 5 minute drive.

http://www.vimeo.com/16382062


----------



## vtwep

Baltica said:


> Does anybody know how much a taxi would cost from Bonnet Creek to each of the four parks? It seems like such a short trip to at least a couple of them.
> 
> Is there any savings to be had over the cost of daily parking?



I don't think it would save money over parking, but can't say for sure as we only did a taxi once to one park.  Last week we took a cab from Bonnet Creek to Contemporary (walked to MK instead of going through the TTC), and it was about $17 before tip.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lisa0620

bonoriffic said:


> I created a time lapse video of our journey from Hollywood Studios parking lot to the Bonnet Creek tower 4 parking garage. You can see just how close Bonnet Creek is, and how convenient it is too. 21 second video showing a 5 minute drive.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/16382062



How fun is that!?  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## cam&chris

I've been trying to find pictures of the pool with the waterslide and the pirate themed pool. Does anyone have pictures of these from their trips that they could share? Or does anyone have a link to share where I could see these pools?


----------



## Upatnoon

cam&chris said:


> I've been trying to find pictures of the pool with the waterslide and the pirate themed pool. Does anyone have pictures of these from their trips that they could share? Or does anyone have a link to share where I could see these pools?


They are located in this thread, but you have to go back a ways.


----------



## Tracey123

cam&chris said:


> I've been trying to find pictures of the pool with the waterslide and the pirate themed pool. Does anyone have pictures of these from their trips that they could share? Or does anyone have a link to share where I could see these pools?



Go back to page 93.  There are pictures of the resort including the pirate pool.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Hi! We are considering this resort for our stay in May. My question is about the pools. I have read that some of the pools are salt water?? Is either of the the lazy rivers salt water?? This could be a deal breaker for us, my husband detests  pools with salt water.


----------



## Upatnoon

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> Hi! We are considering this resort for our stay in May. My question is about the pools. I have read that some of the pools are salt water?? Is either of the the lazy rivers salt water?? This could be a deal breaker for us, my husband detests  pools with salt water.


Don't worry, the big, newer pirate-themed lazy river has no salt water. There are four big pools at Bonnet Creek, and only 1 is salt water.


----------



## saucymb

In just 36 hours we will be on our way! We are getting up Friday morning at 3am to leave by 4 to drive down. Hope to be at Bonnet Creek by early afternoon.

I had all these plans to have my house spotless before we left, as I love returning to a clean, organized house. I also had planned to be all packed by tonight, so tomorrow can be relaxing, just loading the van, running a few last-minute errands.

However, we've had a few surprises in the past few days that have prevented this:

1. My 4 year old son put my 3 year old son in a box and slid him down the stairs. Result: my 3 year old has a broken arm! He is in a cast, though when the ortho found out we were going on an 11 day vacation, he offered a waterproof cast so he can still swim. Whew. He's been a trooper, though. And he won't let anyone sign it, since the girl who put on the cast suggested that Buzz Lightyear could sign it. In his mind that's the only thing that can go on the cast.

2. I found out a few days ago that I am pregnant with number 3! Only about 6 weeks along right now, but WOW the exhaustion has hit since week 3 HARD. I'm struggling to stay away past 8pm, and I have zero energy. So those plans to organize and clean like a mad woman? Gone. At this point, I think I will hire one of the neighborhood teenagers to do a little housework while I am gone. My mom will be here tomorrow night (she's driving down with us) so I'm sure she'll jump in and help.

I'll be checking in while we're there. I love this thread!


----------



## JoeU

cam&chris said:


> I've been trying to find pictures of the pool with the waterslide and the pirate themed pool. Does anyone have pictures of these from their trips that they could share? Or does anyone have a link to share where I could see these pools?














Here's a couple. I'll try to look for more.

Joe


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

> Don't worry, the big, newer pirate-themed lazy river has no salt water. There are four big pools at Bonnet Creek, and only 1 is salt water



  Thank you!! I am leaning towards BC but my husband is leaning towards Royal Parc Suites. At RPS you get free breakfast every am and is $43 more   I almost don't want free breakfast, I would rather just eat light in the room every am but my hubby likes that perk. What to do, what to do.


----------



## mommybunnyof2

Hello Fine Folks,
We have rented a condo from Ken in early Dec. (Hi Ken )  This is our first time staying at Bonnett Creek -- we usually stay on property with great Florida resident deals, but there was nothing in our price range for the weekend we are going.  The rate from Ken was awesome!!  We are renting a three bedroom deluxe and would like to be near the lazy river and/or have fireworks view.  Which tower would accommadate one or both of those?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KTMcCulloch

Hi all!

So happy to find this thread! My fiance and I are huge disney lovers and planning on honeymoon at disney originally we had planned on staying on property but my dad is a wydham user and has offered us points to use for a week at BC. A few questions we still want to do most of our dining at disney (being our honeymoon and all...) do you find it harder to get adrs? Also how is transportation are they ever taxis if the shuttle is slow? Thanks appreciate anyyyyyyy advice!!!!!


----------



## mamafrei

My family and I returned from Bonnet Creek in August after a 2 week stay.  Had an awesome time!   Now we'd like to go again next November. 

My question is this.....which would be a better week to go?  We are deciding between the 1st week of Nov. and Thanksgiving week.  

As much as we'd love to see the Christmas decorations in the parks (after Thanksgiving day), I'd rather do without, if it means that the parks will be a total mob-scene.   In short, which of the 2 weeks would be less crowded in the parks?

Any advice or ideas would be GREAT from those of you who have gone during these times in the past!!!  Thanks in advance


----------



## carlbarry

I think you will have a 100% response that Thanksgiving is terribly crowded.  Before is OK, after is OK.  But Thanksgiving will be packed.


----------



## Ksquared

the first week of November is Jersey week (NJ kids have off from school for the teacher's convention).  It is more crowded then the following week but certainly much less crowded than Thanksgiving week.


----------



## DCTooTall

KTMcCulloch said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So happy to find this thread! My fiance and I are huge disney lovers and planning on honeymoon at disney originally we had planned on staying on property but my dad is a wydham user and has offered us points to use for a week at BC. A few questions we still want to do most of our dining at disney (being our honeymoon and all...) do you find it harder to get adrs? Also how is transportation are they ever taxis if the shuttle is slow? Thanks appreciate anyyyyyyy advice!!!!!




ADR's are no harder to get onsite or offsite.   The only advantage on-site guests receive in making ADR's is the ability to make ADR's for their entire reservation when their first day hits the 180day mark.   So worst case....   a 9 day head start for the super commando who plans out their entire trip at the earliest possible moment.


I don't recall Taxi's waiting on-site at the resort when I was there last year,   however it is Disney.  There are a TON of Taxi's in the area,   so I don't see why the front desk wouldn't be able to call one for you,  and it'd probably be no longer than a 5-10min wait for a taxi to pick you up at the resort.    (With the Hilton and Waldorff next door and more "traditional" hotels, they may have a taxi stand which can send a cab over to the Wyndham)


----------



## ctrcar

We'll be staying at BC for the first time next week. Is there anything we need to bring or do that will be different from our usual hotel stays? Do we need detergent for the washing machine? Our own soap, shampoo, conditioner, lotion toiletries? How is this stay going to be different than what we are used to? I thought I read somewhere on this endless thread that there isn't maid service. We'll be there for 10 days. Is there no maid service the whole time? What else is different?


----------



## Echo queen

ctrcar said:


> We'll be staying at BC for the first time next week. Is there anything we need to bring or do that will be different from our usual hotel stays? Do we need detergent for the washing machine? Our own soap, shampoo, conditioner, lotion toiletries? How is this stay going to be different than what we are used to? I thought I read somewhere on this endless thread that there isn't maid service. We'll be there for 10 days. Is there no maid service the whole time? What else is different?



You will need to bring all of the items you mentioned above, there is laundry detergent but I'm not sure how much they will give you for free, usually one box on the washer, if you like dryer sheets bring them.  They may do a mid week sheet change they will let you know, that's the only cleaning I recall.  They will replace your dirty towels with clean ones just call house keeping.  You will have a full kitchen.  Are you planning a grocery run?  I find it best to make a list and stick to it so we don't end up throwing food away.  BC is great I'm really looking forward to going back.

There is dish washing and washer soap, toilet tissue, and paper towels.


----------



## Upatnoon

ctrcar said:


> We'll be staying at BC for the first time next week. Is there anything we need to bring or do that will be different from our usual hotel stays? Do we need detergent for the washing machine? Our own soap, shampoo, conditioner, lotion toiletries? How is this stay going to be different than what we are used to? I thought I read somewhere on this endless thread that there isn't maid service. We'll be there for 10 days. Is there no maid service the whole time? What else is different?


Your room will have bath soap, shampoo, dish soap, dishwasher soap, cleaning sponge, toilet paper, paper towels, tissue. The only thing they don't provide that we use are dryer sheets.


You may run out of some of the items, but you can request more.


----------



## ctrcar

Upatnoon said:


> Your room will have bath soap, shampoo, dish soap, dishwasher soap, cleaning sponge, toilet paper, paper towels, tissue. The only thing they don't provide that we use are dryer sheets.
> 
> 
> You may run out of some of the items, but you can request more.



Great! Thanks so much for the info. We're packing up today so this will help a lot.


----------



## Portugal1000

Hi

I have stayed at BC for the past 2 Decembers and will be there again next month for 2 weeks. We have always stayed in the main building which we love due to being close to the pool and other activities. When we were there they had complete building 5, the one with the new lazy river. Am I right in saying that sice there a new building has been completed and has yet another pool with a pirate ship and slide? HAs anyone stayde in building 6? I have seen a few photos on Trip Advisor which show 1 bedroom Presidential rooms, they look lovely. Are they a different type of room. Do they do 2 bdroom versions? We have a 2 bed deluxe booked for next month and I am going to ask for main building again but I also like to ask for a second choice just in case. I think we have been lucky before because our main concern is being on a low floor whereas most people seem to want a firework view, well thats what the guys on reception told us.
Also, is there anything else new since last December? Would be great if there was a proper onsite restaurant.
Thanks


----------



## horseshowmom

DCTooTall said:


> ADR's are no harder to get onsite or offsite.   The only advantage on-site guests receive in making ADR's is the ability to make ADR's for their entire reservation when their first day hits the 180day mark.   So worst case....   a 9 day head start for the super commando who plans out their entire trip at the earliest possible moment.



I just made ADR for Boma for Dec. 23rd and had no problems at all. I also got Kona. About 3 years ago, we were there for Christmas week (checked in on Christmas Day) and got our ADR's the week before we left. I think they tend to wind up with lots of cancellations from people who made them 6 months out. I really like that you can do it all online now too.


----------



## Cdn Gal

ctrcar said:


> We'll be staying at BC for the first time next week. Is there anything we need to bring or do that will be different from our usual hotel stays? Do we need detergent for the washing machine? Our own soap, shampoo, conditioner, lotion toiletries? How is this stay going to be different than what we are used to? I thought I read somewhere on this endless thread that there isn't maid service. We'll be there for 10 days. Is there no maid service the whole time? What else is different?



We stayed there for 10 days this past August.  On day 6 I think it was I was surprised to go back to the room early and find that our room was being cleaned up!  After a 7 day reservation the maid told me that they will come in and clean the unit.  There was no prior warning about this though.


----------



## geenerbell

What time is check in? Is internet still free?


----------



## madams2

geenerbell said:


> What time is check in? Is internet still free?



We just got back Saturday.  I was in building 2 and internet was free.  I found the wirelss to be too weak to use.  There is a cord that comes off the phone that you can plug your laptop directly into that works just fine.

Check is 4 PM.  I had an issue because I requested a specific room and at 6 PM it was ready yet.  We wanted to get in so I told them to give me a different room and I was checked in


----------



## geenerbell

madams2 said:


> We just got back Saturday.  I was in building 2 and internet was free.  I found the wirelss to be too weak to use.  There is a cord that comes off the phone that you can plug your laptop directly into that works just fine.
> 
> Check is 4 PM.  I had an issue because I requested a specific room and at 6 PM it was ready yet.  We wanted to get in so I told them to give me a different room and I was checked in



Which building do you think is the best? We have a 2 bedroom deluxe. We will have a car but I would like to use shuttle some of the time.


----------



## madams2

I just got back from BC after a 6 night stay.  I spent the past 7 years at either Marriott Harbour View or Marriott Grande Vista.  This year we changed it up mainly because of this thread and Ken got us a great rate that saved me about 50% off of Marriott (thanks Ken).  my views...

The rooms are definetly smaller than Marriott but that didn't bother me.  How much time do you really spen in the room anyway???

BC has 4 pools and 2 lazy rivers that my kids loved.  There is a pool by building 2 that has a water slide but the pool has no shallow end for my 4 year old.  the pool by building 6 has a pirate ship, 0 depth entry, and a water slide which my 7 year old son loved.

Food was nothing special but we had a rental car.  I don't have the patients to wait for buses so we always get a car (from dollar.com because they are on site at MCO and always have had the cheapest prices for me).  We hit Publix and stock up for the week.  We also go out to dinner a couple of times there so the BC food didn't matter too much

The location of BC is awesome.  I thought Marriott was great for location but it still took me 15-20 minutes or so to get to the parks.  BC couldn't be any closer without being considered a Disney property.  I was able to leave the room at 8:30 and make rope drop at 9 AM for Epcot and Hollywood Studio  no problem at all (we goofed on the MK rope drop and never made it).

The only issue I had was check in.  We got there around 3 PM and I was told I can't check in until 4 PM.  So we used the pool.  I came back at 4 and the room wasn't ready.  Around 6 we called the front desk the room still wasn't ready.  The only thing we asked for was a fireworks view.  We complained that check out is at 10 AM and it shouldn't take more than 8 hours to get a room cleaned.  We asked them to give us a different room because we just wanted to get in and they did.  It was 2 floors lower (floor 6 instead of 8) and still had a fireworks view.  Other than that, we really liked BC.

I would HIGHLY recommend Ken over at vacationupgrades.  He was great to work with and the price is right.

We would definetly stay at BC again.  Ever year we say we aren't going back to Disney but this was year 8.  If I could find something else for next year maybe we won't do Disney but you never know.  They do a GREAT job and I have an awesome time with my family

BTW, fireworks view....over rated in my opionion.  I have never been at Epcot for the fireworks mainly because my children don't like the noise.  They start at 9 PM, go for a couple of mintues than stop.  I assume there is something going on on the ground that we can't see.  10 minutes later they start up again for a couple of minutes.  They are nice to watch, don't get me wrong, but if I had to pay extra (or wait to check in like I did) I would probably skip it.  My kids only watched them 1 night anyway


----------



## bxmetfan

madams2 said:


> BTW, fireworks view....over rated in my opionion.  I have never been at Epcot for the fireworks mainly because my children don't like the noise.  They start at 9 PM, go for a couple of mintues than stop.  I assume there is something going on on the ground that we can't see.  10 minutes later they start up again for a couple of minutes.  They are nice to watch, don't get me wrong, but if I had to pay extra (or wait to check in like I did) I would probably skip it.  My kids only watched them 1 night anyway



There is globe on the water which is part of the show so there is a good portion with nothing going on in the sky


----------



## madams2

thanks.  I assumed there was something.  The fireworks in the sky didn't last that long which is why I thought the view was over rated.


----------



## carlbarry

madams2 said:


> thanks.  I assumed there was something.  The fireworks in the sky didn't last that long which is why I thought the view was over rated.



I found the view of the Magic Kingdom's fireworks to be much, much better than Epcot's.


----------



## madams2

I didn't realize you can see WDW from BC?  What building do you need to be in for that?  I was in 2 and only saw Epcot.


----------



## carlbarry

madams2 said:


> I didn't realize you can see WDW from BC?  What building do you need to be in for that?  I was in 2 and only saw Epcot.



I was in room 407, overlooking the front parking lot, right over the entrance.  I could see both parks' fireworks.


----------



## katallo

We are in Bldg 2 at the end of the hall, so we see both fireworks.  Resort is great.


----------



## fuzzyjelly

We were in FL last week to try to catch the shuttle launch and decided to go spy on BC.  We're staying there or two weeks next year and I can't wait!  The property is gorgeous!!

I have a question about checking in though.  We're staying in a presidential suite in tower six.  Do we still check in at the main building?  I heard that there is a check in desk in six for those staying there.  I was also wondering if there are luggage carts like in hotels?  Can we pull up to the doors and unload or should we just find a parking spot and start carrying things in?

Thanks!!


----------



## DCTooTall

fuzzyjelly said:


> We were in FL last week to try to catch the shuttle launch and decided to go spy on BC.  We're staying there or two weeks next year and I can't wait!  The property is gorgeous!!
> 
> I have a question about checking in though.  We're staying in a presidential suite in tower six.  Do we still check in at the main building?  I heard that there is a check in desk in six for those staying there.  I was also wondering if there are luggage carts like in hotels?  Can we pull up to the doors and unload or should we just find a parking spot and start carrying things in?
> 
> Thanks!!



Each building has some luggage carts in the building's "lobby" so you can unload your car by the front door and wheel it inside before parking.


----------



## jackglick

Anyone have any pictures of the 3 bedroom they can post?  Thank you.


----------



## bonjoe

Hello Everyone, we are at BC right now (last night) 
I just have to say that working with Ken & Denise Price was excellent and worry free. I will use them again and I hope everyone that reads this thread will know they are great people to rent from.
I also have to say that our room in tower 4 is picture perfect, the pools and staff have been amazing!
There was a man that loaded up all of our belongings onto a cart when we got here and brought everything up to our room for us 
Just a perfect holiday overall!!! (well minus the chilly days lol)
It will be very hard to leave for home


----------



## katallo

bonjoe said:


> Hello Everyone, we are at BC right now (last night)
> I just have to say that working with Ken & Denise Price was excellent and worry free. I will use them again and I hope everyone that reads this thread will know they are great people to rent from.
> I also have to say that our room in tower 4 is picture perfect, the pools and staff have been amazing!
> There was a man that loaded up all of our belongings onto a cart when we got here and brought everything up to our room for us
> Just a perfect holiday overall!!! (well minus the chilly days lol)
> It will be very hard to leave for home



We're here now and rented from Ken & Denise.  They are wonderful!  Our unit is great with a excellent lake/fireworks view.


----------



## saucymb

katallo said:


> We're here now and rented from Ken & Denise.  They are wonderful!  Our unit is great with a excellent lake/fireworks view.



We're here now too! Building 5, parking lot view.

When we got here Friday, they only had room in building 2. Against my better judgement, I took it. Big mistake - when we got to the room, the musty smell was overwhelming. Everything just seemed...damp. I left the room and returned a couple of times with luggage, hoping that the fans and fresh air would freshen it up, but it still smelled really bad. I was also not thrilled that the mini-golf was directly outside our patio, and the room was quite run down. I called the front desk, and requested to be moved, as the musty smell was overwhelming and I am pregnant and can't really handle those smells! 

They were very gracious and moved us to building 5, though it's not a highly desired view or floor. But it's way better than what we had! We are enjoying our trip immensely.


----------



## SHammett

saucymb said:


> We're here now too! Building 5, parking lot view.
> 
> When we got here Friday, they only had room in building 2. Against my better judgement, I took it. Big mistake - when we got to the room, the musty smell was overwhelming. Everything just seemed...damp. I left the room and returned a couple of times with luggage, hoping that the fans and fresh air would freshen it up, but it still smelled really bad. I was also not thrilled that the mini-golf was directly outside our patio, and the room was quite run down. I called the front desk, and requested to be moved, as the musty smell was overwhelming and I am pregnant and can't really handle those smells!
> 
> They were very gracious and moved us to building 5, though it's not a highly desired view or floor. But it's way better than what we had! We are enjoying our trip immensely.



Oh No! Not what I was hoping to read. We have stayed at Bonnet Creek several times, but always in Building 5. In a few weeks we are checking into a presidential suite in Building 1. I asked in a previous thread about experiences in the older buildings, but didn't get much response. I figured since they were all built in the last 10 years, we were good. I hope your experience is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## vtwep

SHammett said:


> Oh No! Not what I was hoping to read. We have stayed at Bonnet Creek several times, but always in Building 5. In a few weeks we are checking into a presidential suite in Building 1. I asked in a previous thread about experiences in the older buildings, but didn't get much response. I figured since they were all built in the last 10 years, we were good. I hope your experience is the exception, not the rule.



We just stayed in building 1 (Torre de la Tierra). We had a view over the parking lot to the golf course, and our friends were across the hall.  6th floor.  From their balcony we could see the EPCOT fireworks and the MK fireworks.

Our room had a couple MINOR age issues.  But overall, it was great.  It was clean and comfortable and big (2 bedroom deluxe).  Plenty of room, plenty of storage.

The only minor items I noticed were places where carpet met tile - coming up a bit.  Nothing big.  Our dryer was VERY noisy/squeaky.  But other than that, no complaints whatsoever.

This was our first stay at BC so I have nothing to compare it to.  Maybe the "aging" is hit or miss in the "older" buildings?


----------



## bonoriffic

vtwep said:


> Our dryer was VERY noisy/squeaky.  But other than that, no complaints whatsoever.



We were in tower 4 and the laundry was beyond loud. I felt so bad as it is right outside the 2nd bedroom and our son couldn't get to sleep. The washer and dryer both were so loud that watching TV was next to impossible. I've heard loud washer and dryers before, but this set a new volume record.


----------



## Fastpaks

We just got back from our trip at BC. We LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED it. My parents are owners and we are likely going to be as well. A couple things:

IMHO IF YOU ARE GETTING BACK MOST NIGHTS AFTER FIREWORKS YOU WILL WANT A LAKE VIEW. I can't tell you how happy we were at getting a view of the property. The view itself of the lake was totally awesome. We had one night where we could have watched the fireworks but it would have been wasting the rest of the nights. When your feet are hurting and you are wanting to just rest, there is something sweet about going out to the back deck and looking out over the water and pools, then relax. 

We stayed in a 1BR in Buliding 4 4420 which is the main building. It was at the end of the hall, but it was awesome! Oddly enough, we took pictures of the main pool, a 3 Pres BR in our hall but totally forgot to take a picture in our room.  The pictures we took came out a little blurry, but those staying in the 3BR are going to be pleased its Gorgeous. 

Also, when you check in LOOK at your Parking pass. Yes they call A LOT to set up a "tour". We actually would have took it for the $150 card, but didn't have time. I already know where I'm going to buy when I do, so for me its free money. That said, when you get your parking pass.. if it has all the dates of your stay your golden (which it likely will). They try to tell you that it only has one date on it. (it doesn't) 

One last thing, I met a nice maintence man the 2nd day we were there because the Jacuzzi wasn't working in our room. There is a breaker box, check to see if it has been flipped. We didn't, but we didn't know. It will trip for safety reasons or sometimes when it has been on for 15 mins. 

Enjoy your stay everyone. I ll see if I can get some of the pics up later this week.


----------



## 2wins

Fastpaks said:


> We just got back from our trip at BC. We LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED it. My parents are owners and we are likely going to be as well. A couple things:
> 
> IMHO IF YOU ARE GETTING BACK MOST NIGHTS AFTER FIREWORKS YOU WILL WANT A LAKE VIEW. I can't tell you how happy we were at getting a view of the property. The view itself of the lake was totally awesome. We had one night where we could have watched the fireworks but it would have been wasting the rest of the nights. When your feet are hurting and you are wanting to just rest, there is something sweet about going out to the back deck and looking out over the water and pools, then relax.
> 
> We stayed in a 1BR in Buliding 4 4420 which is the main building. It was at the end of the hall, but it was awesome! Oddly enough, we took pictures of the main pool, a 3 Pres BR in our hall but totally forgot to take a picture in our room.  The pictures we took came out a little blurry, but those staying in the 3BR are going to be pleased its Gorgeous.
> 
> Also, when you check in LOOK at your Parking pass. Yes they call A LOT to set up a "tour". We actually would have took it for the $150 card, but didn't have time. I already know where I'm going to buy when I do, so for me its free money. That said, when you get your parking pass.. if it has all the dates of your stay your golden (which it likely will). They try to tell you that it only has one date on it. (it doesn't)
> 
> One last thing, I met a nice maintence man the 2nd day we were there because the Jacuzzi wasn't working in our room. There is a breaker box, check to see if it has been flipped. We didn't, but we didn't know. It will trip for safety reasons or sometimes when it has been on for 15 mins.
> 
> Enjoy your stay everyone. I ll see if I can get some of the pics up later this week.




Hi,
Can you explain what you mean by "the dates on your parking pass"  and being golden.  We arrive on Saturday!


----------



## KTMcCulloch

so we are all booked at Bonnet Creek for seven days starting Wednesday June 30  so the planning begins! how many of you each on disney properties for most of you meals, what other great restaurants have you found? How do you buy your disney tickets? Do you use the BC concierge for anything? Thank this thread has been amazing it has completely calmed by fears about staying off property and I am sooooo excited for our honeymoon


----------



## Fastpaks

2wins said:


> Hi,
> Can you explain what you mean by "the dates on your parking pass"  and being golden.  We arrive on Saturday!



Simple when you check in they will give you a Parking pass. They will write the dates of your stay. In our case they wrote 21-25. When I received the phone call to come get my new pass, they told me that the one I had was only for 1 day. Had I noticed before, I would have pulled the plug to my phone in the room sooner and just have a good time. 

Also a side note. I brought a laptop and the internet is lightening quick! (didn't use wifi) There is a green cable in the kitchen next to the phone. Just disconnect the phone and plug directly into your computer.


----------



## Fastpaks

KTMcCulloch said:


> so we are all booked at Bonnet Creek for seven days starting Wednesday June 30  so the planning begins! how many of you each on disney properties for most of you meals, what other great restaurants have you found? How do you buy your disney tickets? Do you use the BC concierge for anything? Thank this thread has been amazing it has completely calmed by fears about staying off property and I am sooooo excited for our honeymoon



Here is what we did.. I will tickets from a 3rd party from now on like Undercover tourist. There are ticket calulators out there to help you just search google and touringplans ticket calculator....'nuff said. 

As far as food, the first night we we arrived we went to the SuperWalart in Kissimmee. When you check in they will give you a sheet to all the Grocery Stores in the area if you ask for it.

We bought breakfast items cereal and english muffins I think. Then we talked about dinner. Tried to keep it fast stuff we could microwave or eat like Pizza, hot pockets. Then I bought snacks like chips/cookies/Pringles STIX (honey LOVE THEM!!) and put a few in my back pak every day. When the kid got hungry I let him have something. In the Magic Kingdom, we went to Crystal Palace for Breakfast. It was nice once, won't do it again. $75 for breakfast is litte crazy anywhere! Then we ate at Pecos Bills. For 3 of us it cost me, $30. its about $10 for adult meals, 5 for kids, and 2.50 for adult drinks. I also would buy an occasional snack and went back to BC at least once a day although it was more for the swim. 

Have fun and good luck


----------



## vtwep

Fastpaks said:


> Also a side note. I brought a laptop and the internet is lightening quick! (didn't use wifi) There is a green cable in the kitchen next to the phone. Just disconnect the phone and plug directly into your computer.



I actually brought my wireless router from home.  Just plugged it into the phone and the electrical outlet and my laptop found it right away.  Very quick and easy!


----------



## cam&chris

where they will cash traveller's cheques? Will the front desk do it?


----------



## Fastpaks

cam&chris said:


> where they will cash traveller's cheques? Will the front desk do it?



You can call to check for sure. I know for incidental deposits they only take Credit and debit with major CC logos. Its $100 they check for just in case you were wondering. My trip was all cash. I was glad that I had  the money in my checking account just in case.


----------



## rak5701

We are leaving late tonight for a week at BC. We will be in a 3BR deluxe. I will take pics and post when we get back...I think someone recently was looking for pics of the 3BR. So excited for warm sunshine and to see my kids faces light up when we enter the MK gates!!!


----------



## geenerbell

Fastpaks said:


> Simple when you check in they will give you a Parking pass. They will write the dates of your stay. In our case they wrote 21-25. When I received the phone call to come get my new pass, they told me that the one I had was only for 1 day. Had I noticed before, I would have pulled the plug to my phone in the room sooner and just have a good time.
> 
> Also a side note. I brought a laptop and the internet is lightening quick! (didn't use wifi) There is a green cable in the kitchen next to the phone. Just disconnect the phone and plug directly into your computer.



Was there a charge for internet service?


----------



## Angry Eyes

geenerbell said:


> Was there a charge for internet service?



Internet is free.


----------



## cam&chris

Fastpaks said:


> You can call to check for sure. I know for incidental deposits they only take Credit and debit with major CC logos. Its $100 they check for just in case you were wondering. My trip was all cash. I was glad that I had  the money in my checking account just in case.



I just wanted to know if they would cash a traveller's cheque for me at the desk so that I would have some cash for the day instead of using the traveller's cheques to pay at restaurants or in shops.


----------



## Catira

katallo said:


> We're here now and rented from Ken & Denise.  They are wonderful!  Our unit is great with a excellent lake/fireworks view.



When we have stayed at BC, our fireworks view also comes with a parking lot view. Since you posted you have a lake/fireworks view.. what building are you in? Maybe after you checkout, you can post floor # and room #. We have a xmas trip booked and would like to get a lakeview.

Enjoy your disney vacation


----------



## TinkOhio

rak5701 said:


> We are leaving late tonight for a week at BC. We will be in a 3BR deluxe. I will take pics and post when we get back...I think someone recently was looking for pics of the 3BR. So excited for warm sunshine and to see my kids faces light up when we enter the MK gates!!!



Have a great trip!  Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## pipervali

We're leaving Sunday morning for our first stay at Bonnet Creek, 2bdr deluxe!  I'm anxious to see the place, since this thread speaks so highly about it.  I had initially asked for Tower 4 or 5 when I made my confirmation with my owner, but called on Monday just to double check.  Looks like my request never made it in anyway, so the nice clerk added it to our reservation.  We chose not to go with the fireworks view since we'll probably be in the parks for them anyway.  So I requested a pool/lake view higher up in Tower 5.  Hope things work out 

I do have a question in regards to the internet that I've seen tossed around a bit.  We're going to have two laptops with us among 3 people.  And I've been talked out of taking our router, my DM seems to think I'm already overpacking.  Is there ANY wifi to speak of, or will myself and my DGodmother be fighting over the dsl line? lol


----------



## Fastpaks

Yes there is wifi! I only used a Land line b/c mine currently doesn't work. 

I was looking through my photos and here are some shots of the Fountain and some shots of the view from Tower 4 (main building) where we stayed room 4420. 

If you are in Tower 5 there is a pool right there for you. They play soft rock over there as there is a small bar. The lazy river is small, but themed pirate. Its also next Tower 6 pool where the enclosed slide is. I can tell you from experience, the slide is a blast. Personally, I like the pool at T4 b/c it is the largest of the 3. That said, they are all nice. 































They give you bath and body products. My wife used to work for them so she thought it was interesting.





BAHHH photo bucket won't let me turn the pics and save them. Sorry about that.


----------



## Madison'smommy

pipervali said:


> I do have a question in regards to the internet that I've seen tossed around a bit.  We're going to have two laptops with us among 3 people.  And I've been talked out of taking our router, my DM seems to think I'm already overpacking.  Is there ANY wifi to speak of, or will myself and my DGodmother be fighting over the dsl line? lol



I stuck the router in my bag, and am SO glad I did!  The only way we could get both of our laptops working at the same time was with that.  I would still pack it.  It doesnt really take up that much room!  As for overpacking...  we tried to pack as little as possible!  I was glad that we didnt pack a ton of clothes, this time!  With the washer and all there, it wa so easy to throw a load of laundry anytime we needed.


----------



## KTMcCulloch

maybe a silly question but we aren't renting a car for our BC stay how can you get to the Disney resort? (ie poly, gf) any experience?


----------



## DCTooTall

pipervali said:


> We're leaving Sunday morning for our first stay at Bonnet Creek, 2bdr deluxe!  I'm anxious to see the place, since this thread speaks so highly about it.  I had initially asked for Tower 4 or 5 when I made my confirmation with my owner, but called on Monday just to double check.  Looks like my request never made it in anyway, so the nice clerk added it to our reservation.  We chose not to go with the fireworks view since we'll probably be in the parks for them anyway.  So I requested a pool/lake view higher up in Tower 5.  Hope things work out
> 
> I do have a question in regards to the internet that I've seen tossed around a bit.  We're going to have two laptops with us among 3 people.  And I've been talked out of taking our router, my DM seems to think I'm already overpacking.  Is there ANY wifi to speak of, or will myself and my DGodmother be fighting over the dsl line? lol



There is supposedly wifi in the lobby area,   however I didn't use it so I can't say how well it works.

In the rest of the resort however there is no Wifi provided.   Each room has a connection on the IP phone in the kitchen to connect to the internet. You can bring along a wifi router or even just a cheap little dumb hub and plug it into that connection to allow multiple devices to connect to the internet at the same time.

You will occasionally see WiFi available within your room,   however this is going to be from another guest who has brought their router with them and plugged it into their room.  There is no guarantee those guests haven't locked access to there access point,  that they are in a room close enough to give you good signal strength,  that they won't be checking out during the middle of your stay....  or for the more paranoid people,   don't have some sort of packet sniffer on their connection to intercept your traffic.


----------



## pipervali

DCTooTall said:


> There is supposedly wifi in the lobby area,   however I didn't use it so I can't say how well it works.
> 
> In the rest of the resort however there is no Wifi provided.   Each room has a connection on the IP phone in the kitchen to connect to the internet. You can bring along a wifi router or even just a cheap little dumb hub and plug it into that connection to allow multiple devices to connect to the internet at the same time.
> 
> You will occasionally see WiFi available within your room,   however this is going to be from another guest who has brought their router with them and plugged it into their room.  There is no guarantee those guests haven't locked access to there access point,  that they are in a room close enough to give you good signal strength,  that they won't be checking out during the middle of your stay....  or for the more paranoid people,   don't have some sort of packet sniffer on their connection to intercept your traffic.



Thanks for the info   Kind of a moot point now, since my router literally decided to die on us last evening.  I can't afford to go out and spend $80 on a new one a day before we leave.  Guess we're gonna have to just make do.


ETA:  One last question.  I think I read that if you arrive early, before the check in time, that they'll hold your luggage for you while you head out to the parks.  Does this still hold true?  We're going to be arriving around noon, and wanted to get in some park time before check-in, but I'm very leery of leaving all of our luggage in the trunk while we're in HS.


----------



## DCTooTall

pipervali said:


> Thanks for the info   Kind of a moot point now, since my router literally decided to die on us last evening.  I can't afford to go out and spend $80 on a new one a day before we leave.  Guess we're gonna have to just make do.
> 
> 
> ETA:  One last question.  I think I read that if you arrive early, before the check in time, that they'll hold your luggage for you while you head out to the parks.  Does this still hold true?  We're going to be arriving around noon, and wanted to get in some park time before check-in, but I'm very leery of leaving all of our luggage in the trunk while we're in HS.



I haven't used the service so I can't speak from from experience,    but it would make sense.    They do have a concierge,   and many hotels will allow you to check your luggage with them to hold.    Considering people who arrive before checkin time,  or have late flights on their checkout day,   It's a relatively easy service to provide to your guests.      I know some hotels i've been too in other cities will sometimes charge for that service,   but pretty much every mid-level or higher hotel i've stayed in at the past will at least have it available.

And if you can't afford a $100 wifi router,   you might see if you an find something like a $10 dumb wired hub.   You could then plug it into the wired room connection and then plug both laptops into it so you both can be online at the same time.    also,  depending on how your router died,   if it was just the wifi functionilty which went kaput,  you may still be able to use it as a wired router to serve the same purpose.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks for the pics- they're great!


----------



## Ash&Wes07

I have a quick, possibly silly, question.

If the website shows no availability for a certain category for the general public to purchase, does that mean it is also sold-out for owners?


----------



## SalandJeff

KTMcCulloch said:


> maybe a silly question but we aren't renting a car for our BC stay how can you get to the Disney resort? (ie poly, gf) any experience?




You could take a taxi.  I don't think it would be very expensive, since it is a short distance.

Other than that, you would have to take the BC shuttle to a park or DTD, then get on a Disney bus there that is going to the resort you want to go to.  I don't think this is a very good idea for 2 reasons...firstly, the Disney buses are supposed to be for Disney resort guests, and secondly, it could take you well over an hour to get to the resort.

IMO, I would consider renting a car if at all possible.  We started renting cars years ago when staying at Dis resorts for just this reason.  We like to be able to go to the other resorts for dinner.  If you have the car, you will also be able to get to Walmart for food, and anywhere else.  You can find good deals through Costco, AAA, etc. and add those to the car company offers for reward members.


----------



## dolphindan1

we checked in today...tower 2 room 638...you can tell its one of the older units but still nice all the same...we can see some fireworks but not as good as last year....

We went to DTD Disney and it was very very bust...about to get in whirlpool bath...8am donalds breakfast at AK ...cant wait...its my Niece's first visit...she had a blast today...

O I am currently using WIFI to type this...not a strong connection but still a connection


----------



## pipervali

Checked in today as well, Tower 5.  So far, so good.  I'm been delighted with how pleasant and helpful the staff is.  And the unit is very nice.

No wifi in the unit itself, so I guess our neighbors aren't net freaks.  But no big deal


----------



## DCTooTall

Ash&Wes07 said:


> I have a quick, possibly silly, question.
> 
> If the website shows no availability for a certain category for the general public to purchase, does that mean it is also sold-out for owners?



No.     The "official" website is run by Wyndham itself,   and they only have a small amount of inventory they are allowed to rent directly as they have to keep availability open for the owners.   It's sort of how DVC resorts will sometimes "sell out",  but you can find availabilty using the cash rate instead of your DVC points.

As you get closer to the dates,   Wyndham can take more units to rent retail to the general public if there is unreserved inventory available,   but you won't see those open up until the 30/60 day mark I believe.


----------



## Cdn Gal

pipervali said:


> Checked in today as well, Tower 5.  So far, so good.  I'm been delighted with how pleasant and helpful the staff is.  And the unit is very nice.
> 
> No wifi in the unit itself, so I guess our neighbors aren't net freaks.  But no big deal



Take lots of updated pics!!!  Hope you have a fantastic time!


----------



## f19810

I will be trading my wyndham in Va. for this resort.  Is it difficult to get a 1 bedroom?  I am going to try to get an exchange for the week or two after next Thanksgiving (2011).
Judy


----------



## webprinter

If you are booking it with points, you should be just fine.  If you are doing an exchange through RCI, it will probably be more difficult because they have to deposit the week you want into RCI.  The two weeks after Thanksgiving are low season which makes it easier to get a unit.  The week of Thanksgiving, you would have to reserve early.


----------



## DisneyFam09

We are here now too! Tower 4 parking lot view side if you look down BUT Epcot/Illuminations view from all windows and balcony. It's great. I have to mention the elevators are super fast We have enjoyed the pool and hot tubs and bar at Tower 4. We took a short walk less than five minutes) over to the lavy river at Tower 5 and then over to the piarte pool. Lots of friendly guests and staff  our only weird expereince was... we asked for no house keeping at check in but didn't have a do not disturb hanger for the door so a house keeper came in anyway. My dh was in the room and told her no thank you. We have requsted a do not disturb hanger from the front desk and a housekeeper we passed by(he didn't have any on his cart) and they placed it on our door over night


----------



## skylizard

Is anyone here an actual owner? We're thinking of buying (resale of course) but want to get some first hand accounts of what it's really like to own and if we're better off owning or renting. 

Oh, and we did the sales pitch thing yesterday for our $100 AmEx card. Never again! Though I don't regret doing it, it really wasn't a pleasant experience and once is enough!


----------



## carlbarry

skylizard said:


> Is anyone here an actual owner? We're thinking of buying (resale of course) but want to get some first hand accounts of what it's really like to own and if we're better off owning or renting.
> 
> Oh, and we did the sales pitch thing yesterday for our $100 AmEx card. Never again! Though I don't regret doing it, it really wasn't a pleasant experience and once is enough!



Here's a MUCH more enjoyable experience than buying through a Wyndham sales weasel:  Find a reliable seller on Ebay, find a good price, pay, get your points for 90% less than through Wyndham, and enjoy your stays at Bonnet Creek.
There is currently a 235,000 point Bonnet Creek timeshare on Ebay, ending in about 12 hours, and current price is $26.  Yes--two six--I didn't leave out the zeroes that Wyndham would add.


----------



## Harrell

Skylizard,
I agree with Carlbarry, at least to an extent.  We have actually gone both routes.  We bought a bunch of points at Wyndham Smoky Mountains on Ebay several years ago for a fraction of the cost had we bought through Wyndham.  Since that time, we have purchased additional points at Wyndham Palm Aire through Wyndham.  I wouldn't have done it, but there are some benefits that come from being a VIP owner, and resale points don't qualify for VIP status.  My wife really wanted those benefits, and I really like a happy wife .  We were able to pick up the Palm Aire points at a pretty sizable discount to normal retail price, but they were still much higher than buying in the resale market.  My suggestion is that if you really want to own Wyndham timeshare points, and if you can live without the extra benefits you might get by purchasing directly from Wyndham, then buy resale.  

Now, let's say that you really want to own, the next question is "what resort do you buy?"  There are those who would argue that you should buy at the location where you would plan to spend most of your vacations.  I personally don't see any value in this.  Wyndham points are fungible, so points that you might own in, say, Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Bay in Arkansas, can be used to make reservations at Bonnet Creek, or Hawaii, or any of the other Wyndham resorts.  As I mentioned earlier, we own at both Smoky Mountains and Palm Aire.  We have stayed at Smoky Mountains once and never at Palm Aire, but we have used our points at probably a dozen or more different resorts around the country, including in Hawaii.

Others insist that it is better to buy a resort that is very popular resort (like Bonnet Creek, for example) than a less popular resort (like Fairfield Bay, for example).  The logic behind this is that the high value resort would have better trade value if you wanted to swap or exchange with someone who owns somewhere else.  Although this sounds like a good idea at first, I don't personally think it makes any sense, at least if you own Wyndham points.  In the past, timeshare owners would buy specific weeks and even specific units at a particular resort.  In that case, maybe the swap/exchange option might have some value, but under the point system, you could just as easily make a reservation and then swap/exchange that reservation with someone else.  

The bottom line, at least as far as I'm concerned, is that if you really want to be an owner rather than a renter, do some research and try to buy a resort with low maintenance fees.  It doesn't matter how attractive the purchase price might be, if you're not careful you could wind up buying a resort with maintenance fees out the wazoo (that's timeshare technical jargon), and those fees go on forever (or at least as long as you own the points).  Furthermore, those fees can, and do, go up.  I'm not saying it's not worth it, but you really need to honestly assess your situation.  The fact is that resort owners don't really get to stay "free."  It's just that the cost of their "rental" is spread out in monthly payments rather than all at once at the time of their stay.  There are things you can do to mitigate these costs if you are an owner, and maybe even to offset them completely (for example, buy renting your points out), but it will require time and attention on your part.  

Which brings me to the other part of your question, whether it's better to own or rent.  Speaking to you as an owner, I will tell you that we have enjoyed it and have been able to do some things that we otherwise would not have been able to do.  However, to be honest, I'm not sure that I would not have been better off, long-term, just renting when I wanted to go somewhere.  Timeshare owners are trying to rent out their timeshares all the time and you can pick up some really good bargains.  For example, in the last couple of months, I have rented perhaps a half-dozen 2BR and 3BR units at Bonnet Creek for under $80/night.  That's total drive-out cost.  No taxes, or other fees.  I'm not suggesting that those kinds of deals are always available, but they often are and there are a couple of websites that cater to people who have timeshares to offer and people who are looking for timeshares to rent.  There's a lot to be said for paying rent only when you use it and not having the hassle and fret of a monthly maintenance fee that keeps going till the cows come home.  I'll admit that I fell for the timeshare sales pitch hook, line, and sinker and didn't think through everything as thoroughly as I normally do everything else.  I've managed to make it work for us, so far, but I'm honestly not sure that I would make all the same choices again had I known the things that I know now.


----------



## carlbarry

Harrell makes some very good points.
I would just expand on one thing Harrell mentions--maintennance fees.  Experienced people on Wyndham chat boards always emphasize that they will not buy at a resort where the "MF" is beyond a certain number.  This can be a deciding factor.
I would also like to add that I think it is important to not buy more points than you will be able to use.  This is more important now that Wyndham has stopped the renting of points between members.  If you have points left over, you basically now flush them.  And remember, with Wyndham, unlike DVC, points must be "banked" BEFORE the issue date.
So for example, I own 49,000 at Star Island in Orlando.  Use Year is Jan. 1.  I must "bank" the points (for a fee) BEFORE Jan. 1.  If I have points left over in the middle of the year, they're gone.  When I first joined, you could rent them out and recover some money. No more.


----------



## DCTooTall

I'd recommend checking out the TUG forum  or the Wyndham Owner's site if you have any specific questions about ownership.    There is a much higher percentage of owners there who can probably give you a good idea of what to expect.  I think the links to those forums have been mentioned before in this thread.

One thing to keep in mind beyond the actual maintenance fee totals is the possibility for a "Special Assessment".  Basically,   if something big comes up for the resort,   such as a roof repair,  repairs due to natural disaster (flood/hurricane/etc),   and it's not covered by the normal budget which is paid for by your MF,  you may end up getting a special assessment to help cover those repairs.      An older resort may be more likely to be subject to these special assessments than a newer resort....  so if you are buying someplace specifically for the lower MF fees without knowing about the resort,   you may want to keep in mind the location of the resort and it's age into your calculations.


The only advantage you get within the Wyndham system for owning a deed at a particular resort vs. another Wyndham resort is an advanced reservation window.   from 13mo-10mo out only owners of that particular resort can make reservations there.   from 10mo on any Wyndham owner can make reservations.  

VIP vs. Non-VIP status.     There are a FEW advantages to a VIP membership at Wyndham,    but the general consensus is that those advantages are not worth the price difference between resale and the retail required to qualify.    To add to that,  Wyndham has been known to change the terms of the VIP program since there is nothing in the contracts which guarentee those program perks.  

 I did read something on one of the Wyndham forums a while back about how the the LeisurePlan (Perks by Club Wyndham) membership which they will tell you is only available via a retail purchase of the points (Gives you access to several nice programs such as the ability to use your points towards hotel stays/airfare/ etc.... and i believe the point-for-point RCI trade ability),   can actually be purchased directly from a department within wyndham for a couple thousand dollars.  ($2,000 maybe?).    Again,  those forums I mentioned at the top of my post you can get more info on that program and if it's worth it.


----------



## Cdn Gal

We own at BC and have two different contracts. The amount that you pay to have VIP benefits do not equate the cost of savings that you will incur. We are both teachers, can only travel during 'red' season and always pay top dollar for wherever we go.  Since we live in Canada we also can't go away for a quick weekend vacation b/c the closest location is 5 hours away.  I researched and researched and checked a variety of websites as well as spoke directly to owners who had purchased through Wyndham.   This summer the sales people couldn't believe how cheaply we had purchased points on eBay.  We calculated that we paid 3% of what people pay if they go through the developer.  It is a huge mark-up in the industry.  We are still learning and are still figuring some things out (RCI trade power) but so far everything has been fantastic.  It was very funny this past summer when we went for the 45 min. 'owners update.'  When they realized that they couldn't sell us anything and could not come close to the prices that e Bay offered they just quickly got us out of there as fast as they could.  I am sure that they didn't want us speaking loudly about how much we purchased points off ebay!


----------



## BillSears

I was wondering if anyone knows about handicapped accessible rooms here at BC?  I'm interested int trying out a 1 bedroom with a roll-in shower and I wasn't sure if BC had roll-in showers.


----------



## carlbarry

Cdn Gal said:


> We own at BC and have two different contracts. The amount that you pay to have VIP benefits do not equate the cost of savings that you will incur. We are both teachers, can only travel during 'red' season and always pay top dollar for wherever we go.  Since we live in Canada we also can't go away for a quick weekend vacation b/c the closest location is 5 hours away.  I researched and researched and checked a variety of websites as well as spoke directly to owners who had purchased through Wyndham.   This summer the sales people couldn't believe how cheaply we had purchased points on eBay.  We calculated that we paid 3% of what people pay if they go through the developer.  It is a huge mark-up in the industry.  We are still learning and are still figuring some things out (RCI trade power) but so far everything has been fantastic.  It was very funny this past summer when we went for the 45 min. 'owners update.'  When they realized that they couldn't sell us anything and could not come close to the prices that e Bay offered they just quickly got us out of there as fast as they could.  I am sure that they didn't want us speaking loudly about how much we purchased points off ebay!



45 minutes--you were very lucky.  When I went, the sales weasel opened my file and said, "I see you paid $9,000 for 49,000 points."  Apparently, it referred to the previous owner's cost.  I said, "No.  Ebay.  $100."  She still kept me hostage for 2 hours.


----------



## Harrell

I generally agree with DCTooTall and CdnGal regarding the value of VIP.  There are, however, two benefits that come with it that we have really enjoyed and have been able to take advantage of on a number of occasions. The first is that with VIP you get an automatic 25% discount on reservations made within 60 days of check-in.  I will often times make reservations well in advance just to ensure that we have a room.  Then, when the 60 day window arrives, I will begin checking availability.  If the same size room is available, I will reserve it with the 25% discount, then cancel the earlier reservation.  If there are no units available during the 60 day window, then I still have my earlier reservation.

The second VIP benefit that we have enjoyed is the ability to upgrade to the next larger unit within 30 days of check-in, subject to availability, of course.  That means that you can get a larger unit for the points applicable to the smaller unit. I have been able to get 2BR units for the price of a 1BR unit many times, and on one occasion, was able to upgrade a 1BR to a 3BR unit.  When you couple this with the 25% discount within the 60 day window, these two benefits can really stretch the value of your points.

Having said all that, I'm still not certain that the benefits of VIP come anywhere close to offsetting the much higher cost of buying Wyndham retail rather than from a 3rd party (such as eBay, for example).  If you're careful in selecting a property with very low maintenance fees, and buying 3rd party at a small fraction of the cost of buying retail from Wyndham, you can buy enough points such that the discount and upgrade benefits don't really matter to you.  

The one thing that can push the VIP benefits across the finish line ahead of the other option is if it makes the wife happy.  If the wife is happy, everybody's happy.  Trust me on that.


----------



## Upatnoon

BillSears said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows about handicapped accessible rooms here at BC?  I'm interested int trying out a 1 bedroom with a roll-in shower and I wasn't sure if BC had roll-in showers.


Bonnet Creek does have accessible rooms. I was assigned to one once, but they moved me elsewhere because I didn't need it.


----------



## Fastpaks

skylizard said:


> Is anyone here an actual owner? We're thinking of buying (resale of course) but want to get some first hand accounts of what it's really like to own and if we're better off owning or renting.
> 
> Oh, and we did the sales pitch thing yesterday for our $100 AmEx card. Never again! Though I don't regret doing it, it really wasn't a pleasant experience and once is enough!



My parents are owners and we will be some time in the future as it makes sense to me on how we schedule my vacations. That said, one thing I constantly hear from owners is you are in NO hurry to buy. Once you do buy, your deeded for life. Unlike DVC where the points have an expiration, MF (maintenance fees) never stop. It is always easier to buy than to sell. I agree with the owners out there google TUG and Wyndham Owner forums. There is a TON of info out there. Take your time. When you are ready to buy.. you are looking at about $700-$3000 sometimes higher for about 1B-3B buy in (depending on the points you want and when you want). You will find that Bonnet Creek tends to go for about total $1100 or higher with the closing cost and resort transfer fees. 

Personally, for me I know exactly what I want and when I want my points to start. For me, my vacation year starts in June and the goes to the following May. So a contract for me makes sense to start in April. The bidding for vacations are done in February. And now that I know how the banking points works (thanks Carlbaby!) I'm just waiting.


----------



## wbn36

Hi everyone.  Going for our second stay.  First time was in a 2 bedroom.  We may have the option to get a 3 bedroom for the same money.  Is everything the same in the 2 bedroom as the 3 but you just get the extra room or does having the 3rd bedroom make the rooms smaller (like take away space in the livingroom, kitchen etc.)  I am a horrible sleeper and never sleep well in disney.  I live the idea of being able to escape to another room if my DH is driving me crazy.

Also, does anyone know where the locations of the 3 bedrooms are? 

Any additional info would be great!


----------



## pmanko

We stayed for three nights. We rented from an owner for an incredible price, I won't say how incredible - but, will say I could NOT have stayed at a Motel 6 for the price I paid! She upgraded us from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom. I made my room request 2 weeks prior. I was granted my room request - the main building. It only has 4 floors and it's hard to get this request. We were on 4th floor -end unit facing the pool.
They don't have bed rails but my 3 yr old did fine sleeping in the 2nd bedroom, which had two full beds. His room has a TV, closet, dresser drawers, nightstand - plenty of room; and was beside the 2nd bathroom.
The master bedroom had a king, TV, dresser and was adjoined by 2 room master bathroom w/ jacuzzi and walk in shower, two vanities, closet. 
Kitchen was granite and stainless and had everything we needed. 
Living room was leather and nicely appointed. 
Dining room was large table w/ 6 - 8 chairs - kinda tight.
Noice was a factor. The first night we checked in late (11PM) - all very tired. We kept hearing music - we thought it must be a bar nearby and would stop ~ 2 or 3AM. NOPE - all night long we heard it. I figured out next AM it was the pool music! ON ALL NIGHT!! I spoke to the front desk and they said it should be turned off by 10 PM. Next night - same thing - so i called and they shut off. Yup, 3rd night same thing!!! UUGGHH -ok ppl this is an easy fix - put it on a timer?!?!? but, this time they DID NOT turn it OFF! GRRRR, so finally my husband goes down to front desk at 11:30. They said pools open until midnight - we turn off then - ok, fine. IF that is the rule - then so be it. BUT, guess what - still on 4 AM!! so, now i am pretty mad - they finally turn it off.
I discuss this w/ manager the next day at check out - he promises to look into and get back to me.... well, it's been a week and I haven't heard from him - which, honestly, I didn't expect to - but, what service is that?
We could also hear the ppl in the room next to us ea. AM - just talking, they weren't loud. They really skimped on the wall insulation - just silly when you think about the cost associated with that and how that affects ppls stay and SLEEP!?! 
We didn't get hounded by timeshare ppl - they called once and I basically said I would never buy into it due to our problems - no more calls.
The pool areas are beautiful. The lake and boardwalk are great. My son got to participate in an actiivity - the blow up boucning thing. I had a sundae for $2. Great location to the parks and DTD.
Would we go again - you bet. For the rate i paid i would just make sure I requested a diff building w/ a high floor and hope they put my away from other ppl. we usually go during slow periods so shouldn't be a problem. I would NOT pay $$$ for the room though - not with the noise pollution.
The other item that was kinda dissappointing was that they were painting and doing remodeling on our floor - so we had a lot of foot traffic and smelly paint to deal with.
We saw the shuttle buses - seem to run regularly. We only did MVMCP one night so we didn't use shuttles. 
Gated property - makes you feel safer somewhat. 
Consierge to help you plan park visits.
Gift shop, snack shop/restaurants (2). 
We used full WD in the room - this place is very spacious. Great balcony too.


----------



## Firedog

What's up with you PManko, you not like a little rock-n-roll music? Seriously though, for me there's is nothing worse than having your sleep disturbed.

I'll let you know in a few weeks how our stay goes.

Cops lied.


----------



## pmanko

yeah, Firepup, back in the day, i'd probably be out in the pool all night long  enjoying myself doing cannonballs and being happy go lucky.  Chillin.
 Now, I have a child and tend to need my sleep  

Hope you have more peace and quite than we did!  Let me know how the love shack turns out for you guys....


----------



## geenerbell

Has anyone gone on a timeshare tour at Bonnet Creek this month?  What's the gift for touring and how long did it take?


----------



## Cdn Gal

carlbarry said:


> 45 minutes--you were very lucky.  When I went, the sales weasel opened my file and said, "I see you paid $9,000 for 49,000 points."  Apparently, it referred to the previous owner's cost.  I said, "No.  Ebay.  $100."  She still kept me hostage for 2 hours.



There is a new law in Florida, that states that if they promise or 'advertise' 45 min. of your time then they must let you go at that time with your gift.  Next time, just start checking your watch, and let them know that you will be walking shortly with your gift.  Unfortunately for non-owners it's a longer presentation.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Harrell said:


> I generally agree with DCTooTall and CdnGal regarding the value of VIP.  There are, however, two benefits that come with it that we have really enjoyed and have been able to take advantage of on a number of occasions. The first is that with VIP you get an automatic 25% discount on reservations made within 60 days of check-in.  I will often times make reservations well in advance just to ensure that we have a room.  Then, when the 60 day window arrives, I will begin checking availability.  If the same size room is available, I will reserve it with the 25% discount, then cancel the earlier reservation.  If there are no units available during the 60 day window, then I still have my earlier reservation.
> 
> The second VIP benefit that we have enjoyed is the ability to upgrade to the next larger unit within 30 days of check-in, subject to availability, of course.  That means that you can get a larger unit for the points applicable to the smaller unit. I have been able to get 2BR units for the price of a 1BR unit many times, and on one occasion, was able to upgrade a 1BR to a 3BR unit.  When you couple this with the 25% discount within the 60 day window, these two benefits can really stretch the value of your points.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm still not certain that the benefits of VIP come anywhere close to offsetting the much higher cost of buying Wyndham retail rather than from a 3rd party (such as eBay, for example).  If you're careful in selecting a property with very low maintenance fees, and buying 3rd party at a small fraction of the cost of buying retail from Wyndham, you can buy enough points such that the discount and upgrade benefits don't really matter to you.
> 
> The one thing that can push the VIP benefits across the finish line ahead of the other option is if it makes the wife happy.  If the wife is happy, everybody's happy.  Trust me on that.



For us because of our location (Canada) we have to book our flights months in advance to get any kind of discount.  Even if we are using airmiles then it is a year out to book and get the flight you want.  We can't book 60 days in advance or less.  The next Wyndham timeshare is 4 1/2 hours away in Quebec- just not happening there either.  You guys in the US get amazing flight deals all of the time- we don't have as many airlines competing so you know we pay top $$$ unless we book way out.  

For the room upgrade- that is a really, really nice option which you can't beat.  For us though, there is only the two of us and I don't think I would want the extra bedroom, but if you are planning something big in the off season then they might be of advantage to you- but again for us- we can't take that chance because we can only go during prime time-  

As for keeping the wife happy- yes that is the most important thing.    It will always be the most important thing!!!


----------



## pipervali

We just got back last night from five nights on the 6th floor of Tower 5.

I'll be honest, I was expecting nice, having been on this thread for a while.  But I was still really blown away about how great the resort was.  I couldn't have been more happy, especially considering the excellent price I paid for a 2 bedroom.  

We were right over the pool, in fact our balcony was essentially looking right over the lazy river.  I absolutely LOVED coming back from the parks, opening the balcony doors and just sitting out there listening to the music and watching the people in the pool. The atmosphere was fantastic.

I couldn't rave more about the employees.  My mother even said to me at one point during the week that she felt like royalty or a celebrity, because of how friendly and helpful the staff were.

All in all, we were extremely happy with our stay and we'll definitely be staying there again if we go back to Disney soon.


----------



## geenerbell

pipervali said:


> We just got back last night from five nights on the 6th floor of Tower 5.
> 
> I'll be honest, I was expecting nice, having been on this thread for a while.  But I was still really blown away about how great the resort was.  I couldn't have been more happy, especially considering the excellent price I paid for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> We were right over the pool, in fact our balcony was essentially looking right over the lazy river.  I absolutely LOVED coming back from the parks, opening the balcony doors and just sitting out there listening to the music and watching the people in the pool. The atmosphere was fantastic.
> 
> I couldn't rave more about the employees.  My mother even said to me at one point during the week that she felt like royalty or a celebrity, because of how friendly and helpful the staff were.
> 
> All in all, we were extremely happy with our stay and we'll definitely be staying there again if we go back to Disney soon.



Did you take a tour? If so how long did it take and what is the gift?


----------



## pipervali

geenerbell said:


> Did you take a tour? If so how long did it take and what is the gift?



Nope, wasn't even approached to do the tour or anything of the like.  I went over, got my parking pass, there was no pitch or sales pressure.  And I didn't get a single call all week long.  I have to admit, I was really surprised, pleasantly so.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

We might have some non-perishables on Dec 3rd if anyone is interested. We arrive on 11/28 and are so excited! PRAYING we get a nice and newer quiet 3br that doesn't stink, have bedbugs and doesn't face a parking garage. That's not a lot to ask for, right?  If anyone has a suggestion as to which tower to ask for to get that, please let me know. Thanks so much! In 54 hrs I will be warm!!!


----------



## SHammett

Here now and was offered $100 am ex gift card, coupon for 2 night resort stay  (didn't ask where) and discount Disney tickets to take the tour. The discounts looked pretty good, too. 2 adult 1 park tickets were $117.


----------



## skylizard

When renting from an owner, you didn't have to go to the front desk to check out right? Especially if you didn't charge anything to the room?


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

skylizard said:


> When renting from an owner, you didn't have to go to the front desk to check out right? Especially if you didn't charge anything to the room?



I've rented from an owner and have never had to check out at the front desk. 

We're arriving this afternoon for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom...can't wait!!!  I love this resort!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

QuiverofArrows said:


> We might have some non-perishables on Dec 3rd if anyone is interested. We arrive on 11/28 and are so excited! PRAYING we get a nice and newer quiet 3br that doesn't stink, have bedbugs and doesn't face a parking garage. That's not a lot to ask for, right?  If anyone has a suggestion as to which tower to ask for to get that, please let me know. Thanks so much! In 54 hrs I will be warm!!!



We were upgraded to a lovely 3 bedroom the last time we were there.  I think that it was in tower 6 or 7??  We did face the parking lot, but I thought that the desk person once told me that all 3 bedrooms faced the parking lot.  No bedbugs or stink, though.  Bedbugs...EEEEK!!!!


----------



## skylizard

geenerbell said:


> Did you take a tour? If so how long did it take and what is the gift?



We did the tour and it was horrible. It lasted about two hours and they fought hard to get us to buy something, but we didn't. They gave us a $100 amex gift gard and a free 3/2 vacation. However, I've done a little research on the free 3/2 vacation (which is offered thru Spirit Incentives) and have read a lot of bad reviews about them so I think I'll skip on that instead of being scammed.
If you're going to do the tour, make sure they stick to their 90 minute tour and do it early on so that it doesn't ruin your vacation and leave a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## carlbarry

skylizard said:


> We did the tour and it was horrible. It lasted about two hours and they fought hard to get us to buy something, but we didn't. They gave us a $100 amex gift gard and a free 3/2 vacation. However, I've done a little research on the free 3/2 vacation (which is offered thru Spirit Incentives) and have read a lot of bad reviews about them so I think I'll skip on that instead of being scammed.
> If you're going to do the tour, make sure they stick to their 90 minute tour and do it early on so that it doesn't ruin your vacation and leave a bad taste in your mouth.



Spirit Incentives?  Yikes!!!  Wyndham used to give free vacations through their subsidiary Get Up and Go.  They don't do that anymore?  I'm really surprised by that.
UPDATE: I went to the Get Up and Go website, and they are "reorganizing and not selling new inventory."  Wow, a business gift of a free Get Up and Go voucher was my introduction to Wyndam.  Had a free stay at Star Island, and got tricked into doing the Bonnet Creek sales presentation.  Luckily, I didn't bite, even though I knew nothing about timeshare at that point.  Imagine my surprise when I got home and found I could buy what they were trying to sell me, at 90% off!


----------



## mamafrei

We are planning our 2nd trip to Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving week 2011. 

Anyone been there during that time, or is there now?  If so, could you fill me in on how the crowds are in the theme parks and at Bonnet Creek itself (pools, shuttle bus to parks)? 

Any info. would be totally appreciated!! 

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

mamafrei said:


> We are planning our 2nd trip to Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving week 2011.
> 
> Anyone been there during that time, or is there now?  If so, could you fill me in on how the crowds are in the theme parks and at Bonnet Creek itself (pools, shuttle bus to parks)?
> 
> Any info. would be totally appreciated!!
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!



I'm here now.  There was nobody in front of me in line at check-in at 6PM tonight.  The crowds here don't seem bad.  I saw one shuttle as we were pulling in and there were only a few people on it.  I'll update later on in the weekend though!


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

It's official!! We have booked Bonnet Creek through Ken Price for Apr30-May12 2011!!   It will be our first off-site stay and hope it will be as great as everyone here says it is!!


----------



## mamafrei

LoveBWVVBR said:


> I'm here now.  There was nobody in front of me in line at check-in at 6PM tonight.  The crowds here don't seem bad.  I saw one shuttle as we were pulling in and there were only a few people on it.  I'll update later on in the weekend though!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!  Have a wonderful time and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## SHammett

ClanHarrison said:


> Hi Shammett.  We're assigned to the same unit (sheesh, must be the only one in this tower?) but I'm hoping your trip is before mine so you can come back & give me a report on the amenities this suite has.  I'm also interested in whether or not the Pres. Suite has the flat screens & Bose sound system too.  And thanks to Angry Eyes for reporting on the elevator availability in the bldg. because I was concerned about this as well.
> 
> Angry Eyes, was this tower as quiet as I'm expecting it to be?



Here now. The tower is very quiet in comparison to the newer ones. It's a great location, love being so close to the main building. The room itself is fabulous, so spacious and absolutely beautiful. There are no flat screens or Bose system, though.

We have had a few minor issues: had to have the microwave switched out because it wasn't working (the repair guy was surprised the room didn't have a built in microwave, apparently all the other presidentials do), the clothes dryer doesn't work well, ants in the laundry room, the shower door doesn't prevent water from leaking into the floor in the hall bath. I plan to leave a note when 
we leave, so maybe things will be fixed by the time you arrive. Regardless, it wouldn't keep us away, we plan to rent this same room next year.

The view is nice, view of the lake and rest of the resort. You do have a sideways view of fireworks, from the end of the balcony. Not as ideal as straight on, but I would choose lake view anyway if I had to choose. We've stayed in tower 5 many times and had the parking garage view, but could see fireworks well. Not worth looking at a parking lot all day for 10 minutes of fireworks in my opinion. I did notice some presidentials in tower 5 and 6 that looked like they were angled perfectly for fireworks and overlooked the lake. I wonder if they're the first to be rented?

Absolutely no elevator issues. The pools were a little crowded today, esp. the pirate pool, but we were able to find front row chairs at 3pm when we got 
there. I'll post pics when we get home. Don't want to leave!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

SHammett said:


> Here now. The tower is very quiet in comparison to the newer ones. It's a great location, love being so close to the main building. The room itself is fabulous, so spacious and absolutely beautiful. There are no flat screens or Bose system, though.
> 
> We have had a few minor issues: had to have the microwave switched out because it wasn't working (the repair guy was surprised the room didn't have a built in microwave, apparently all the other presidentials do), the clothes dryer doesn't work well, ants in the laundry room, the shower door doesn't prevent water from leaking into the floor in the hall bath. I plan to leave a note when
> we leave, so maybe things will be fixed by the time you arrive. Regardless, it wouldn't keep us away, we plan to rent this same room next year.
> 
> The view is nice, view of the lake and rest of the resort. You do have a sideways view of fireworks, from the end of the balcony. Not as ideal as straight on, but I would choose lake view anyway if I had to choose. We've stayed in tower 5 many times and had the parking garage view, but could see fireworks well. Not worth looking at a parking lot all day for 10 minutes of fireworks in my opinion. I did notice some presidentials in tower 5 and 6 that looked like they were angled perfectly for fireworks and overlooked the lake. I wonder if they're the first to be rented?
> 
> Absolutely no elevator issues. The pools were a little crowded today, esp. the pirate pool, but we were able to find front row chairs at 3pm when we got
> there. I'll post pics when we get home. Don't want to leave!



We're also at Bonnet Creek in tower 4 right now.  I'd say that mini golf was a little bit crowded today, but DH said that he and DD didn't really have to wait all that long to play.  The bus to EPCOT was pretty empty (like 7 other people??) this morning.  Went to breakfast at Olivia's (Old Key West), and that was pretty empty too at around 9AM.  

EPCOT was not horribly crowded.  We rode "The Land," Test Track (with a Fastpass), and Nemo all in the span of about 1.5 hours.  We spent a lot of time looking around the fishtank in the Nemo building during that timespan too, though.  We basically walked onto Nemo and only stood in line for about 10 minutes for The Land.  Yesterday DH and DD rode Space Mountain 3 times, Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain, Goofy's Barnstormer, Teacups, and I can't remember what else in the span of a few hours.  The crowds really aren't too bad!

We had dinner at TRex in Downtown Disney and there was no wait.  There was also no line at Ghirardelli (sp?) when we went to get milkshakes tonight.


----------



## CC_dad

QuiverofArrows said:


> We might have some non-perishables on Dec 3rd if anyone is interested. We arrive on 11/28 and are so excited! PRAYING we get a nice and newer quiet 3br that doesn't stink, have bedbugs and doesn't face a parking garage. That's not a lot to ask for, right?  If anyone has a suggestion as to which tower to ask for to get that, please let me know. Thanks so much! In 54 hrs I will be warm!!!



If you'd like a unit with an Epcot fireworks view,  I'd request a unit ending in xx63 or xx64 on a high floor in Tower 4.  The balcony will have a partial view of the check in building and its pool, but IMO the Epcot fireworks view is the best.  Towers 4, 5 and 6 also offer LCD TVs in all bedrooms and the living room.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask away.  I'm a veteran of Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## CC_dad

Portugal1000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have stayed at BC for the past 2 Decembers and will be there again next month for 2 weeks. We have always stayed in the main building which we love due to being close to the pool and other activities. When we were there they had complete building 5, the one with the new lazy river. Am I right in saying that sice there a new building has been completed and has yet another pool with a pirate ship and slide? HAs anyone stayde in building 6? I have seen a few photos on Trip Advisor which show 1 bedroom Presidential rooms, they look lovely. Are they a different type of room. Do they do 2 bdroom versions? We have a 2 bed deluxe booked for next month and I am going to ask for main building again but I also like to ask for a second choice just in case. I think we have been lucky before because our main concern is being on a low floor whereas most people seem to want a firework view, well thats what the guys on reception told us.
> Also, is there anything else new since last December? Would be great if there was a proper onsite restaurant.
> Thanks



Tower 6 has both deluxe units, plus 1, 2, 3 or 4 bedroom presidential suites on the top 7 or 8 floors.  Presidential units offer in unit WiFi in addition to using the Cat 5 connection in the kitchen IP phone.  Fireworks view from this building is not as nice as a unit in the check in building or Towers 1 or 4.

Bonnet Creek doesn't have a full service restaurant on site.  They have a couple places for sandwiches and one to order a pizza.  They also offer adult beverages near the pools at Towers 3 and 6, plus Escudos between Towers 4 and 5.

The only other thing new - there is a guest pick up area outside Tower 6 for the Disney parks.  The bus stops a few minutes later at the main check in building.


----------



## ClanHarrison

SHammett said:


> Here now. The tower is very quiet in comparison to the newer ones. It's a great location, love being so close to the main building. The room itself is fabulous, so spacious and absolutely beautiful. There are no flat screens or Bose system, though.
> 
> We have had a few minor issues: had to have the microwave switched out because it wasn't working (the repair guy was surprised the room didn't have a built in microwave, apparently all the other presidentials do), the clothes dryer doesn't work well, ants in the laundry room, the shower door doesn't prevent water from leaking into the floor in the hall bath. I plan to leave a note when
> we leave, so maybe things will be fixed by the time you arrive. Regardless, it wouldn't keep us away, we plan to rent this same room next year.
> 
> The view is nice, view of the lake and rest of the resort. You do have a sideways view of fireworks, from the end of the balcony. Not as ideal as straight on, but I would choose lake view anyway if I had to choose. We've stayed in tower 5 many times and had the parking garage view, but could see fireworks well. Not worth looking at a parking lot all day for 10 minutes of fireworks in my opinion. I did notice some presidentials in tower 5 and 6 that looked like they were angled perfectly for fireworks and overlooked the lake. I wonder if they're the first to be rented?
> 
> Absolutely no elevator issues. The pools were a little crowded today, esp. the pirate pool, but we were able to find front row chairs at 3pm when we got
> there. I'll post pics when we get home. Don't want to leave!



Thank you Shammett for your review.  Can't wait to see your pics once you return home.  I know you're having a wonderful time.  Enjoy!



CC_dad said:


> Tower 6 has both deluxe units, plus 1, 2, 3 or 4 bedroom presidential suites on the top 7 or 8 floors.  Presidential units offer in unit WiFi in addition to using the Cat 5 connection in the kitchen IP phone.  Fireworks view from this building is not as nice as a unit in the check in building or Towers 1 or 4.
> 
> Bonnet Creek doesn't have a full service restaurant on site.  They have a couple places for sandwiches and one to order a pizza.  They also offer adult beverages near the pools at Towers 3 and 6, plus Escudos between Towers 4 and 5.
> 
> The only other thing new - there is a guest pick up area outside Tower 6 for the Disney parks.  The bus stops a few minutes later at the main check in building.



Thanks for this info. CC dad.  We're currently booked for a 4 b/r Pres. Suite in Bldg. 1 but I think I want to look into whether or not we can be moved to Tower 4 instead.  Do you know anything about which towers/units are outfitted with the Bose sound system?


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Is anyone else at BC right now?  Where did those fireworks just come from?  That was AMAZING!!!!  

We're in building 4 and we had a dead-on view of them.  It was the best fireworks display I've ever seen!  The entire resort applauded when they ended, LOL!  Anyways, awesome!  Do they do that often around here?  I've never had a WDW resort hotel room with that kind of a fireworks view.  Holy cow I'm spoiled now.


----------



## sweet maxine

So---do I understand that the best fireworks view are buildings 1 and 4?  I don't want a really high floor, so how high is enough for the view and fireworks?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi all! Just wanted to check-in and say we arrived last night. Imagine my delight when I was told we would be staying in Tower 6!! (Did somebody give them a heads up that I was bringing a blacklight? ;-D) The children have already told us they don't want to stay anywhere else and they were walking through with their mouths literally hanging open. We have an incredible view of the pool areas and can see the swans and the pyramid (Dolphin?). Everything is so nice and new and CLEAN! I am a neatknick and there were only literally like two swipes that the place needed that I saw from my blacklight (one by the kitchen sink and one of the bathroom shower faucets.) No bedbug evidence. It's great. Today is pool/resort day. Next time we come we really think we'll focus on just being here and maybe going to one dinner show and one character breakfast. It is that amazing!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Oh, and one more thing that I think is uber important and might have been said on here but I missed it. We drove around for over an hour last night in the dark trying to make it back to the resort, knowing we were within a couple miles. We drove past Downtown Disney THREE times! Yep! Not a pleasant drive with four of the six children having to go to the bathroom. It was a miscommunication on mine and hubby's part but point being our GPS didn't recognize the road as being in Lake Buena Vista but instead as Orlando. So, plug in the address to GPS ahead of time and make sure it's right before leaving.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Is there a 1 Bedroom room that I could request where we have both a lake/pool view and a fireworks view?  Thanks!


----------



## skylizard

QuiverofArrows said:


> Oh, and one more thing that I think is uber important and might have been said on here but I missed it. We drove around for over an hour last night in the dark trying to make it back to the resort, knowing we were within a couple miles. We drove past Downtown Disney THREE times! Yep! Not a pleasant drive with four of the six children having to go to the bathroom. It was a miscommunication on mine and hubby's part but point being our GPS didn't recognize the road as being in Lake Buena Vista but instead as Orlando. So, plug in the address to GPS ahead of time and make sure it's right before leaving.



And don't turn on to Bonnet Creek Parkway either! We made the mistake of turning there thinking that's where the resort was. D'oh!


----------



## dolphindan1

skylizard said:


> And don't turn on to Bonnet Creek Parkway either! We made the mistake of turning there thinking that's where the resort was. D'oh!



remember you always turn across from the red bus...I think Goofy is driving it...


----------



## Conway733

Packing now...for our arrival tomorrow (even though my sig says AK...I just haven't had time to change it!).  Anyway...I'm running out of time to scour this thread...do I need to pack shampoo, soap, laundry soap, etc?  Is there free wi-fi in the room?  Thanks for your help!  Anything you can think of that you wish you had but you forgot to pack?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

skylizard said:


> And don't turn on to Bonnet Creek Parkway either! We made the mistake of turning there thinking that's where the resort was. D'oh!



Mmhmmm. You would think that one of the 2 Bonnet Creek roads would lead to Bonnet Creek but you would be wrong!!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

AND, I wanted to say that I made it to the Super Walmart fantastically fast with no lights, thanks to this thread. If you want to get to Publix after Walmart then it is just about 1/2 - 1 mile away. You turn left out of the Walmart parking lot. Left at the next light (Sandlake) and go about 1/4 mile and Publix is on the right, shortly after the Bank of America. It's really hard to see the signs through the palm trees but if you miss it, turn left at the next light.

And, I think this should perhaps be listed on the front page with the Super Walmart information. I almost ran through the 4 way stop today going over 45mph. It was such a great traffic-free relaxing drive down Turkey Lake that I just didn't see it until I was right on it. So, please be careful. I've never ran a stop like that and I did stop in time. I'm an extremely cautious driver but I just didn't see that 4-way until I was almost on it. I was looking for lights instead and forgot I passed that on the way in. There were no other cars in front of me or behind me and I could have easily hit the minivan getting ready to go through and would have likely hit directly behind the passenger door. I shudder to think of what would have happened in that situation. So, be very careful!


----------



## MsCoz2000

QuiverofArrows said:


> Oh, and one more thing that I think is uber important and might have been said on here but I missed it. We drove around for over an hour last night in the dark trying to make it back to the resort, knowing we were within a couple miles. We drove past Downtown Disney THREE times! Yep! Not a pleasant drive with four of the six children having to go to the bathroom. It was a miscommunication on mine and hubby's part but point being our GPS didn't recognize the road as being in Lake Buena Vista but instead as Orlando. So, plug in the address to GPS ahead of time and make sure it's right before leaving.



A great tip would be to always follow the Disney signs to Caribbean Beach resort.  It is right next to BC and since there are a ton of signs of Disney's for CB you will never get lost on your way "home" at night.


----------



## daisylove

Hi there
We will be checking in next week. Couple of questions. 
1.We will be arriving late who do we call to notify them of this and of a room preference.
and
2. Do they require a credit card at check in? if so how much do they hold?

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Conway733 said:


> Packing now...for our arrival tomorrow (even though my sig says AK...I just haven't had time to change it!).  Anyway...I'm running out of time to scour this thread...do I need to pack shampoo, soap, laundry soap, etc?  Is there free wi-fi in the room?  Thanks for your help!  Anything you can think of that you wish you had but you forgot to pack?


Soap is provided (Laundry, hands, dishwasher, hair) About the only household-type item you may want to bring are some dryer sheets.

All rooms have an ethernet (wired) Internet connection. You can bring your own router if you must have wifi. (you can buy a cheap wifi router for $15)

I read that some of the new presidential units in building 6 have wifi in addition to the ethernet cord, but I haven't stayed in one yet.


----------



## Fastpaks

daisylove said:


> Hi there
> We will be checking in next week. Couple of questions.
> 1.We will be arriving late who do we call to notify them of this and of a room preference.
> and
> 2. Do they require a credit card at check in? if so how much do they hold?
> 
> Thanks!



To answer your 2nd question: Yes, $100 (debit with visa/MC logo as will work too)


----------



## garmich

QuiverofArrows said:


> Oh, and one more thing that I think is uber important and might have been said on here but I missed it. We drove around for over an hour last night in the dark trying to make it back to the resort, knowing we were within a couple miles. We drove past Downtown Disney THREE times! Yep! Not a pleasant drive with four of the six children having to go to the bathroom. It was a miscommunication on mine and hubby's part but point being our GPS didn't recognize the road as being in Lake Buena Vista but instead as Orlando. So, plug in the address to GPS ahead of time and make sure it's right before leaving.



The first time I went to Bonnet Creek I had the same problem when I tried to enter the resort's address into my TomTom GPS.  It kept sending me to a location in Orlando.  So I went to the iTouchMap site:  http://itouchmap.com/latlong.html

I zoomed in on the Bonnet Creek Resort.  I used the "Get the Latitude and Longitude of a Point" option and I picked the guard's shack at the main entrance as the GPS point.  And then I entered the coordinates into my GPS.  Here are the coordinates for the main entrance at BC:

Latitude: 28.360683468086502
Longitude: -81.53900384902954

Latitude: 28 degrees, 21 minutes, 38.4588 seconds
Longitude: -81 degrees, 32 minutes, 20.4144 seconds

Also, before i went on my trip, I entered ALL of the addresses of places that I was planning to visit into my GPS and I verified the locations on Google maps.


----------



## garmich

daisylove said:


> Hi there
> We will be checking in next week. Couple of questions.
> 1.We will be arriving late who do we call to notify them of this and of a room preference.
> Thanks!



Try calling the resort.  Their number is : 407-238-3500


----------



## Tina

garmich said:


> The first time I went to Bonnet Creek I had the same problem when I tried to enter the resort's address into my TomTom GPS.  It kept sending me to a location in Orlando.  So I went to the iTouchMap site:  http://itouchmap.com/latlong.html
> 
> I zoomed in on the Bonnet Creek Resort.  I used the "Get the Latitude and Longitude of a Point" option and I picked the guard's shack at the main entrance as the GPS point.  And then I entered the coordinates into my GPS.  Here are the coordinates for the main entrance at BC:
> 
> Latitude: 28.360683468086502
> Longitude: -81.53900384902954
> 
> Latitude: 28 degrees, 21 minutes, 38.4588 seconds
> Longitude: -81 degrees, 32 minutes, 20.4144 seconds
> 
> Also, before i went on my trip, I entered ALL of the addresses of places that I was planning to visit into my GPS and I verified the locations on Google maps.



I don't have a GPS so I just used landmarks. As soon as you see Goofy driving the van (billboard), get in the left lane!!


----------



## Jeslynb

Newbie question here:

Is there an owner's website that I can search for rentals?  We are looking for several units the first week in April, and for whatever reason, I don't see anything on TUG or VRBO etc.  Thanks very much!

Jes


----------



## ntsammy5

Tina said:


> As soon as you see Goofy driving the van



Be careful - there are a lot of goofy drivers in vans on I-4!!!


----------



## Upatnoon

Jeslynb said:


> Newbie question here:
> 
> Is there an owner's website that I can search for rentals?  We are looking for several units the first week in April, and for whatever reason, I don't see anything on TUG or VRBO etc.  Thanks very much!
> 
> Jes


You won't see any on there because it is too early for those dates. Read the first post in this thread for a FAQ that included tips on how to book Bonnet Creek. For example, look on eBay and contact the numerous people who rent reservations on there as a business.

Let me clarify, what I meant was you don't usually see lots of ads for weeks advertised available until closer to the dates. For example, on redweek there are more than 50 ads for weeks available from now through the end of January, but only 12 for April. On ebay there are dozens of listing for the next couple of months, but only 2 for April. If you find a Wyndham owner, you can book much earlier.


----------



## garmich

Upatnoon said:


> You won't see any on there because it is too early for those dates. Read the first post in this thread for a FAQ that included tips on how to book Bonnet Creek. For example, look on eBay and contact the numerous people who rent reservations on there as a business.



Too early to book in April?  What?  Wyndham owners can book units at 10 months prior to arrival and Bonnet Creek TS owners can book a unit at BC at 13 months prior to arrival.

There is a Wyndham Resorts Forum in which Wyndham Owners offer their timeshare points for rental.  Go to: http://forums.atozed.com/
Scroll down to the "Rental Office" section and go into the "I have points to rent" subforum.


----------



## Brian Noble

Agreed.  While it is too early for the discounted 60-day window, it is not too early to book.  It will cost a little more, but if you have firm plans to go that time, *and* your heart is set on Bonnet Creek, it may be worth the extra cost for the peace of mind.


----------



## Alexander

Jeslynb said:


> Newbie question here:
> 
> Is there an owner's website that I can search for rentals?  We are looking for several units the first week in April, and for whatever reason, I don't see anything on TUG or VRBO etc.  Thanks very much!
> 
> Jes



We used www.redweek.com


----------



## Upatnoon

Brian Noble said:


> Agreed.  While it is too early for the discounted 60-day window, it is not too early to book.  It will cost a little more, but if you have firm plans to go that time, *and* your heart is set on Bonnet Creek, it may be worth the extra cost for the peace of mind.


Let me clarify, what I meant was you don't usually see lots of ads for weeks posted on the Internet until closer to the dates, not that you can't do it. The above posters are correct.


----------



## Jeslynb

Thanks, Brian, and everyone else.  I did know that it would be easier closer to the date, but with people coming in from all over the country, we need to have set reservations asap.  We don't mind paying a bit more to have it done ahead of time.  

I will try redweek - that is the only one I have not tried yet.  If anyone has had success with individual owners and you would not mind sharing that information, please let me know.  

Thanks again so much.


----------



## katallo

Jeslynb said:


> Thanks, Brian, and everyone else.  I did know that it would be easier closer to the date, but with people coming in from all over the country, we need to have set reservations asap.  We don't mind paying a bit more to have it done ahead of time.
> 
> I will try redweek - that is the only one I have not tried yet.  If anyone has had success with individual owners and you would not mind sharing that information, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks again so much.



Have you contacted Ken Price at Vacation upgrades.com?  We worked with Ken for 3 years and he is great.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## littlestar

Jeslynb said:


> Thanks, Brian, and everyone else.  I did know that it would be easier closer to the date, but with people coming in from all over the country, we need to have set reservations asap.  We don't mind paying a bit more to have it done ahead of time.
> 
> I will try redweek - that is the only one I have not tried yet.  If anyone has had success with individual owners and you would not mind sharing that information, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks again so much.



I checked the 1st week of April on the Wyndham website and there was availability on points (I'm a Wyndham owner) in 1, 2, and 3 bedrooms.  But the week before looked like it was booked (grayed out areas on the website).  Good luck!  I'd definitely book something ASAP.


----------



## Jeslynb

littlestar said:


> I checked the 1st week of April on the Wyndham website and there was availability on points (I'm a Wyndham owner) in 1, 2, and 3 bedrooms.  But the week before looked like it was booked (grayed out areas on the website).  Good luck!  I'd definitely book something ASAP.



Thanks!


----------



## Jeslynb

katallo said:


> Have you contacted Ken Price at Vacation upgrades.com?  We worked with Ken for 3 years and he is great.  Good luck with your search!



I did email Ken after seeing his name mentioned here. I received an automated response, but no actual reply yet.  Here's hoping!  And thank you so much.


----------



## TotoToo

Jeslynb said:


> Newbie question here:
> 
> Is there an owner's website that I can search for rentals?  We are looking for several units the first week in April, and for whatever reason, I don't see anything on TUG or VRBO etc.  Thanks very much!
> 
> Jes



Here is a major site for Wyndham owners - plenty of rentals offered.

http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=1337&t=4185


----------



## Cdn Gal

Cdn Gal said:


> Is there a 1 Bedroom room that I could request where we have both a lake/pool view and a fireworks view?  Thanks!



Bumpity Bump Bump Bump


----------



## cam&chris

I asked this before but didn't really get an answer....

Will the front desk cash travellers cheques? I don't mean for the room deposit or to pay for anything at the resort but just cash a cheque for me so that I have actual money for the day??


----------



## Upatnoon

cam&chris said:


> I asked this before but didn't really get an answer....
> 
> Will the front desk cash travellers cheques? I don't mean for the room deposit or to pay for anything at the resort but just cash a cheque for me so that I have actual money for the day??


I didn't know people still used them. Are they still popular where you live? I hope someone can answer your question.


----------



## bwo

Hi,
Just wondering---is the resort people are talking about renting from Ken Price the Wyndham Bonnet Creek??  I see a few different results when I search Bonnet Creek Resorts.
Thanks!


----------



## twoplustwins

bwo said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering---is the resort people are talking about renting from Ken Price the Wyndham Bonnet Creek??  I see a few different results when I search Bonnet Creek Resorts.
> Thanks!



yes.  we are booking through Ken for our next trip (vacationupgrades.com)


----------



## Brian Noble

> Will the front desk cash travellers cheques? I don't mean for the room deposit or to pay for anything at the resort but just cash a cheque for me so that I have actual money for the day??


A call to the resort can probably answer this for you, as it seems none of us have actually tried.  The number I have for them is 407-238-3500, and that should get you to the resort's front desk (not a central call center).


----------



## CC_dad

[QUOTE\]Thanks for this info. CC dad.  We're currently booked for a 4 b/r Pres. Suite in Bldg. 1 but I think I want to look into whether or not we can be moved to Tower 4 instead.  Do you know anything about which towers/units are outfitted with the Bose sound system?[/QUOTE]

The Bose system was in the Presidential suite in tower 6.  I've stayed in Towers 4, 5 and 6 in Presidential units and they are all very nice.  I just don't recall if Bose systems were in towers 4 or 5.  Towers 4 - 6 offer LCD TVs.

I'd request tower 4, 5 or 6 with a lake view.  That would be an odd numbered unit.  

In tower 6, 4 bedroom presidential units ending in xx19 offer the best view of Bonnet Creek in my opinion.  One of the upper floors has an open 2 and 4 bedroom presidential unit to view during the day.

I prefer tower 6; as we really like to be close to bus stop for Disney, exercise room, WII, pool table, etc.  Plus you can check in directly from the front reception area of that Tower. 

There is a special VIP Presidential Reserve owner's lounge on the 17th floor of tower 6.  Nice view of fireworks, but views from tower 4 and 5 are closer.  I think they will show it to you if you take the sales tour.

I'll be at BC next weekend for an early vacation prior to Christmas.

FYI.  In April, seven night reservations are available for check in beginning April 1 - 11 (1, 2 and 3 bedroom units on most nights), and then from April 23 through the end of the month (1 or 2 bedroom units only).


----------



## CC_dad

Cdn Gal said:


> Is there a 1 Bedroom room that I could request where we have both a lake/pool view and a fireworks view?  Thanks!



I haven't stayed in a 1 bedroom unit except in the check in building, but I think in building 1 and 2 they have units with both a lake view and fireworks view.  Tower 3 should offer a pool view, but 1 bedroom units may not have a fireworks view.

Call the front desk to confirm this. 407-238-3500

I've also sent an email to the front desk about 7 - 14 days in advance to make specific tower and unit requests.  fdeskbcrk01 (at) wyndhamvo (dot)com

Good luck!


----------



## CC_dad

garmich said:


> The first time I went to Bonnet Creek I had the same problem when I tried to enter the resort's address into my TomTom GPS.  It kept sending me to a location in Orlando.
> 
> I zoomed in on the Bonnet Creek Resort.  I used the "Get the Latitude and Longitude of a Point" option and I picked the guard's shack at the main entrance as the GPS point.  And then I entered the coordinates into my GPS.  Here are the coordinates for the main entrance at BC:
> 
> Latitude: 28.360683468086502
> Longitude: -81.53900384902954
> 
> Latitude: 28 degrees, 21 minutes, 38.4588 seconds
> Longitude: -81 degrees, 32 minutes, 20.4144 seconds
> 
> Also, before i went on my trip, I entered ALL of the addresses of places that I was planning to visit into my GPS and I verified the locations on Google maps.



Directions:

Wyndham Bonnet Creek
9560 Via Encinas
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: 407-238-3500

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Getting There

Mileage between Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and...
Daytona Beach, FL: 55 miles
Fort Lauderdale, FL: 204 miles
Edisto Beach, SC: 405 miles

Nearest Airport
Orlando International Airport: 21 miles

Driving Directions
From Orlando International Airport: Take State Rd 417 south to Exit #6 (RT536). Continue straight on to RT536. Pass through the Walt Disney World gateway sign. Take the first exit on your right towards Downtown Disney. At the traffic light , make a left on to Buena Vista Dr. At next light take a left on to Chelonia Pkwy. Resort will be ½ mile on the left.

Alternate Directions from Orlando International Airport: Take 528 West (Beachline) to the end. Merge on to I-4 West. Take exit 67 (SR536). Pass through the Walt Disney World gateway sign. Take the first exit on your right towards Downtown Disney. At the traffic light , make a left on to Buena Vista Dr. At next light take a left on to Chelonia Pkwy. Resort will be ½ mile on the left.


----------



## CC_dad

Cdn Gal said:


> For us because of our location (Canada) we have to book our flights months in advance to get any kind of discount.  Even if we are using airmiles then it is a year out to book and get the flight you want.  We can't book 60 days in advance or less.  The next Wyndham timeshare is 4 1/2 hours away in Quebec- just not happening there either.  You guys in the US get amazing flight deals all of the time- we don't have as many airlines competing so you know we pay top $$$ unless we book way out.



Are you close enough to drive to Buffalo?  

A colleague of mine works in Toronto area and drove to Buffalo to fly into Orlando via Southwest Airlines.

Saved enough on flights to pay for parking, gas, etc.


----------



## Alexander

cam&chris said:


> I asked this before but didn't really get an answer....
> 
> Will the front desk cash travellers cheques? I don't mean for the room deposit or to pay for anything at the resort but just cash a cheque for me so that I have actual money for the day??



Hmmm--I honestly don't know!  Our credit union stopped carrying them because so few people were purchasing them anymore.  I think most people have gone to a debit card for travel expenses.


----------



## princessmorgan

So I have been looking at the websites recommended by others on this thread for rentals for January at Bonnet Creek. For some reason I'm not seeing the dates I need. Is it more complicated if I want to rent for 5 nights, rather than a full week? Also I'm a little nervous about renting from anyone besides Ken since he has such good reviews. He has a good rate for a 3 BR, but I'm thinking we could do a 2 BR and could possibly find a better deal. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

princessmorgan said:


> So I have been looking at the websites recommended by others on this thread for rentals for January at Bonnet Creek. For some reason I'm not seeing the dates I need. Is it more complicated if I want to rent for 5 nights, rather than a full week? Also I'm a little nervous about renting from anyone besides Ken since he has such good reviews. He has a good rate for a 3 BR, but I'm thinking we could do a 2 BR and could possibly find a better deal. Any suggestions? Thanks!


You see more 7 day rentals advertised, certainly, but if you contact some of the people offering those, my experience has been that they are eager to offer a reservation to meet your needs. If you want to finding renters other than Ken, look on eBay where there are many powersellers offering Bonnet Creek. You can check their feedback and see completed listings of previous Bonnet Creek reservations.


----------



## Cdn Gal

CC_dad said:


> I haven't stayed in a 1 bedroom unit except in the check in building, but I think in building 1 and 2 they have units with both a lake view and fireworks view.  Tower 3 should offer a pool view, but 1 bedroom units may not have a fireworks view.
> 
> Call the front desk to confirm this. 407-238-3500
> 
> I've also sent an email to the front desk about 7 - 14 days in advance to make specific tower and unit requests.  fdeskbcrk01 (at) wyndhamvo (dot)com
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks I will look into that the next time we are there!


----------



## Cdn Gal

CC_dad said:


> Are you close enough to drive to Buffalo?
> 
> A colleague of mine works in Toronto area and drove to Buffalo to fly into Orlando via Southwest Airlines.
> 
> Saved enough on flights to pay for parking, gas, etc.



We fly out all the time out of Syracuse- Buffalo is too far of a drive.  But, we can only go during peak times (I can't just go for the weekend- too far) so we need to book farther than the 60 day mark, so no deals.  This March we are going to Wyndham San Antonio.  I am lucky that I got reservations in Sept.  We needed a 2 bedroom, but we booked 2- 1 bedrooms b/c everything was already booked up for March.  Things go fast in some areas.


----------



## princessmorgan

Upatnoon said:


> You see more 7 day rentals advertised, certainly, but if you contact some of the people offering those, my experience has been that they are eager to offer a reservation to meet your needs. If you want to finding renters other than Ken, look on eBay where there are many powersellers offering Bonnet Creek. You can check their feedback and see completed listings of previous Bonnet Creek reservations.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## claven123

So, we are getting ready to start the booking and or serious info gathering.  How do I get in contact with Ken about dates in December.  Do you have to pay up front or is there a percentage you pay now then later etc...

Dennis


----------



## wbn36

claven123 said:


> So, we are getting ready to start the booking and or serious info gathering.  How do I get in contact with Ken about dates in December.  Do you have to pay up front or is there a percentage you pay now then later etc...
> 
> Dennis




His site is www.vacationupgrades.com.  There is also a telephone number on the site as well.  This Jan will be the 3rd time I have rented from him.  He is awsome.  Highly recommend.


----------



## CC_dad

princessmorgan said:


> So I have been looking at the websites recommended by others on this thread for rentals for January at Bonnet Creek. For some reason I'm not seeing the dates I need. Is it more complicated if I want to rent for 5 nights, rather than a full week? Also I'm a little nervous about renting from anyone besides Ken since he has such good reviews. He has a good rate for a 3 BR, but I'm thinking we could do a 2 BR and could possibly find a better deal. Any suggestions? Thanks!



Many Wyndham owners will rent for less than a week, but they must use a guest certificate to put the reservation in the name of the renter.

Wyndham allows a certain number of guest certificates per year to their VIP owners, then there's a fee involved for each additional guest certificate.    So an owner with a large rental business has to add the cost of the guest certificate into the rate.

Pluses and minuses of using someone with a large rental business vs. an owner just trying to rent out a couple units:

Pluses:
1. Potential for faster response from a regular owner vs. a large rental business with many clients.
2.  Savings on the guest certificate fee if the regular owner hasn't used up their yearly alotment.

Minuses:

1.  An owner that doesn't rent often takes more time to build their reputation and get referrals.  Its why you may have concerns trying someone else.
2.  Renting for less than 7 days doesn't allow an owner to maximize the rental revenue days on the allotted free guest certificates.

Any Wyndham owner that doesn't offer a competitive price, prompt follow up and level of service expected will quickly be found out and lose an opportunity for future referrals.


----------



## princessmorgan

CC_dad said:


> Many Wyndham owners will rent for less than a week, but they must use a guest certificate to put the reservation in the name of the renter.
> 
> Wyndham allows a certain number of guest certificates per year to their VIP owners, then there's a fee involved for each additional guest certificate.    So an owner with a large rental business has to add the cost of the guest certificate into the rate.
> 
> Pluses and minuses of using someone with a large rental business vs. an owner just trying to rent out a couple units:
> 
> Pluses:
> 1. Potential for faster response from a regular owner vs. a large rental business with many clients.
> 2.  Savings on the guest certificate fee if the regular owner hasn't used up their yearly alotment.
> 
> Minuses:
> 
> 1.  An owner that doesn't rent often takes more time to build their reputation and get referrals.  Its why you may have concerns trying someone else.
> 2.  Renting for less than 7 days doesn't allow an owner to maximize the rental revenue days on the allotted free guest certificates.
> 
> Any Wyndham owner that doesn't offer a competitive price, prompt follow up and level of service expected will quickly be found out and lose an opportunity for future referrals.



Thank you! I received some offers from ebay sellers and they are fantastic rates! I was still on the fence about whether to stay here or stay on site with free dining but with these ebay rates, I would save so much money. I guess I am always nervous about buying something on ebay even if it's a toy. But the sellers I am working with all have 100% feedback, so that has to say something, right?


----------



## Conway733

DH and I stayed at BC last week and we loooooooove it there.  We used Ken and he was great.


----------



## wbn36

Anyone know of a 3 bedroom with a lake and fireworks view?  We also like a really quiet area.  Any info would be great.


----------



## dolphindan1

wbn36 said:


> Anyone know of a 3 bedroom with a lake and fireworks view?  We also like a really quiet area.  Any info would be great.



We had a 3 bedroom in tower 2...room 636 I believe a couple weeks ago...we could see the top of spaceship earth and the fireworks...a little higher would have been nicer but it was fine...I still prefer the other side...last year we were in 1166 right by the garage and we saw DTD, MK and Epcot...liked it better


----------



## CC_dad

wbn36 said:


> Anyone know of a 3 bedroom with a lake and fireworks view?  We also like a really quiet area.  Any info would be great.



I haven't stayed in towers 1, 2, or 3 yet.  The 3 bedroom units in some towers are either near the elevators or at the end of one side of the building.  If you're booked in a 3 bedroom unit, there's usually a trade off between having an Epcot fireworks view vs. a lake view.  

The pp indicated tower 2, unit 636 had both.  That tower has 9 floors, but the top floor typically has only 4 bedroom presidential suites and either 1 or 2 bedroom units.

My preference for an Epcot fireworks view is tower 4 with a unit number ending in xx63 or xx64.  These units are side by side at the end of the building, so its quiet.  There is a slight view of the check in building pool.  But these units don't have much of a view of the lake from the balcony.  The bedroom windows in units xx63 do have a lake view, but its just not the same as having a full lake view from your balcony.


----------



## horseshowmom

princessmorgan said:


> Thank you! I received some offers from ebay sellers and they are fantastic rates! I was still on the fence about whether to stay here or stay on site with free dining but with these ebay rates, I would save so much money. I guess I am always nervous about buying something on ebay even if it's a toy. But the sellers I am working with all have 100% feedback, so that has to say something, right?



I've used eBay for Bonnet Creek and gotten an excellent deal. Just make sure they are covered by the ebay/Paypal guarantee and that you pay with a credit card through Paypal (in the unlikely event that ebay/Paypal don't protect you, your credit card will).

Definitely check their feedback. The house I'm renting for Christmas I found on ebay (would have chosen to stay at BC, but son in law wants to fish so I chose a house packed up to a stocked lake instead - I LOVE BC so it was a hard decision for me!).


----------



## pipervali

princessmorgan said:


> So I have been looking at the websites recommended by others on this thread for rentals for January at Bonnet Creek. For some reason I'm not seeing the dates I need. Is it more complicated if I want to rent for 5 nights, rather than a full week? Also I'm a little nervous about renting from anyone besides Ken since he has such good reviews. He has a good rate for a 3 BR, but I'm thinking we could do a 2 BR and could possibly find a better deal. Any suggestions? Thanks!



I used http://www.sunorsnowvacationrentals.com/  and was very pleased, both with the transaction and the price I paid for a 2 bedroom at BC.


----------



## princessmorgan

horseshowmom said:


> I've used eBay for Bonnet Creek and gotten an excellent deal. Just make sure they are covered by the ebay/Paypal guarantee and that you pay with a credit card through Paypal (in the unlikely event that ebay/Paypal don't protect you, your credit card will).
> 
> Definitely check their feedback. The house I'm renting for Christmas I found on ebay (would have chosen to stay at BC, but son in law wants to fish so I chose a house packed up to a stocked lake instead - I LOVE BC so it was a hard decision for me!).





pipervali said:


> I used http://www.sunorsnowvacationrentals.com/  and was very pleased, both with the transaction and the price I paid for a 2 bedroom at BC.



Thank you both for your suggestions! You all are convincing me to try Bonnet Creek rather than cramming into 2 value rooms with free dining  Why is it so hard to try something different


----------



## skylizard

what's the best deal anyone has ever gotten for a one bedroom at BC for a full week? And where's the best place to find such a rental since most of the ones I see are two bedroom?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

skylizard said:


> what's the best deal anyone has ever gotten for a one bedroom at BC for a full week? And where's the best place to find such a rental since most of the ones I see are two bedroom?




I just switched from Free Dining to Bonnet Creek last night. I need more space. I used this guy http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?resortid=2682&unitid=237438 I have not gone yet so I can't give reviews on him but I got 5 nights Sat-Thurs. in a 1 BR for 360.00.  I thought that was a good deal. 

I looked in the thread but did not see.. sorry if it was asked before and I missed it. Does anyone have a sample childrens activity schedule? I am excited to go to BC for the 1st time. I went to Vistana Villages this summer and loved it and I have heard such great things about BC


----------



## dolphindan1

skylizard said:


> what's the best deal anyone has ever gotten for a one bedroom at BC for a full week? And where's the best place to find such a rental since most of the ones I see are two bedroom?



About 640 for 8 nights in a 2 bedroom through Ken Price...80 bucks a night for all that room and great fireworks view...No Disney resort can offer that...I actually paid what I thought was a bit high in Nov for a 3 bedroom through Ken it was 1200 for 8 nights which is what 150 a night...a little high I thought...but still 3 bedrooms...kitchen...3 bath...laundry...balcony...not bad in the grand scheme of it all


----------



## Hemlock

dolphindan1 said:


> About 640 for 8 nights in a 2 bedroom through Ken Price...80 bucks a night for all that room and great fireworks view...No Disney resort can offer that...I actually paid what I thought was a bit high in Nov for a 3 bedroom through Ken it was 1200 for 8 nights which is what 150 a night...a little high I thought...but still 3 bedrooms...kitchen...3 bath...laundry...balcony...not bad in the grand scheme of it all



Do you get a better deal if you wait to book closer to your travel date?


----------



## bwo

I was wondering the same thing---not sure to wait or not because we're going down end of June through July 4th and have been told this is a very busy time.  For those of you who have booked with Ken Price or others in the past during this time, were you able to rebook at lower rates 30-60 days out??  I'm thinking it just might be better to book now and be done.  Any thoughts???


----------



## KAA1972

Has anyone ever stayed at Bonnet Creek for Marathon weekend in January?   We have a car and could drive to the start of the race but I'm wondering if we would be affected by road closures?  Also wondering if it would be too late to change our reservation?  I just emailed Ken -- so I'm hoping to hear back soon!  We need 7 or 8 nights at Bonnet.  Fingers crossed he will have something available.  

We are taking our nanny with us to watch our daughter and I'm thinking we would save money by staying in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek vs 2 rooms in a  value resorts.  

We just stayed in a value resort last week and I just don't think I can do that again.  I can't stand going to bed at 7:30 with my daughter and we just need more space.  A value is fine for a couple of nights -- but a week in a value is tough!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

KAA1972 said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at Bonnet Creek for Marathon weekend in January?   We have a car and could drive to the start of the race but I'm wondering if we would be affected by road closures?



We did last year!  DD's friend was having her 5th b-day party at the BBB in the Magic Kingdom and none of us had any idea that it was marathon weekend.  It was FREEZING cold and the traffic was insane!  I had to drive from BC to the MK and it took me like an hour because of roadblocks.  Our friends stayed outside of the Disney gates and had no traffic issues though??  Never, never again on Marathon weekend for me anyways.


----------



## ntsammy5

LoveBWVVBR said:


> Never, never again on Marathon weekend for me anyways.



I ran the marathon in 2008 and never had a traffic problem,  But then again I was running!  

That night in MK though, we went to Cosmic Rays at 6:00 and there were only a few people there.  I've NEVER seen it that empty.


----------



## wbn36

KAA1972 said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at Bonnet Creek for Marathon weekend in January?   We have a car and could drive to the start of the race but I'm wondering if we would be affected by road closures?  Also wondering if it would be too late to change our reservation?  I just emailed Ken -- so I'm hoping to hear back soon!  We need 7 or 8 nights at Bonnet.  Fingers crossed he will have something available.
> 
> We are taking our nanny with us to watch our daughter and I'm thinking we would save money by staying in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek vs 2 rooms in a  value resorts.
> 
> We just stayed in a value resort last week and I just don't think I can do that again.  I can't stand going to bed at 7:30 with my daughter and we just need more space.  A value is fine for a couple of nights -- but a week in a value is tough!



when is this Weekend?  What dates?  I'm scared!


----------



## wbn36

bwo said:


> I was wondering the same thing---not sure to wait or not because we're going down end of June through July 4th and have been told this is a very busy time.  For those of you who have booked with Ken Price or others in the past during this time, were you able to rebook at lower rates 30-60 days out??  I'm thinking it just might be better to book now and be done.  Any thoughts???




Ken will bend over backwards trying to rebook you.  If he can't, it would be because there is  just no availability.  Although not as great a deal, even paying the $180 per night or whatever, was way better than staying on Disney property and being squished into a room.  If you really want BC would book now and take the chance.


----------



## geenerbell

skylizard said:


> what's the best deal anyone has ever gotten for a one bedroom at BC for a full week? And where's the best place to find such a rental since most of the ones I see are two bedroom?



I got a two bedroom for $225 for 5 nights. That's $45 a night. Amazing!


----------



## Hemlock

geenerbell said:


> I got a two bedroom for $225 for 5 nights. That's $45 a night. Amazing!



WOW that is more than amazing!  Are you wiling to share how/where you got such a great deal.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

geenerbell said:


> I got a two bedroom for $225 for 5 nights. That's $45 a night. Amazing!



I got a 2 bedroom for $199 for 7 nights on RCI Last Call a couple of years ago.  BC goes in minutes when it does show up on Last Call so it's rare to be able to score like that though.


----------



## KAA1972

ntsammy5 said:


> I ran the marathon in 2008 and never had a traffic problem,  But then again I was running!
> 
> That night in MK though, we went to Cosmic Rays at 6:00 and there were only a few people there.  I've NEVER seen it that empty.



Both my hubby and I are running so we are more concerned with getting to the race than getting to the parks.  So, you didn't have any issues getting to the race start, correct?  We have a car so we will be driving to the start.


----------



## ClanHarrison

CC_dad said:


> [QUOTE\]Thanks for this info. CC dad.  We're currently booked for a 4 b/r Pres. Suite in Bldg. 1 but I think I want to look into whether or not we can be moved to Tower 4 instead.  Do you know anything about which towers/units are outfitted with the Bose sound system?



The Bose system was in the Presidential suite in tower 6.  I've stayed in Towers 4, 5 and 6 in Presidential units and they are all very nice.  I just don't recall if Bose systems were in towers 4 or 5.  Towers 4 - 6 offer LCD TVs.

I'd request tower 4, 5 or 6 with a lake view.  That would be an odd numbered unit.  

In tower 6, 4 bedroom presidential units ending in xx19 offer the best view of Bonnet Creek in my opinion.  One of the upper floors has an open 2 and 4 bedroom presidential unit to view during the day.

I prefer tower 6; as we really like to be close to bus stop for Disney, exercise room, WII, pool table, etc.  Plus you can check in directly from the front reception area of that Tower. 

There is a special VIP Presidential Reserve owner's lounge on the 17th floor of tower 6.  Nice view of fireworks, but views from tower 4 and 5 are closer.  I think they will show it to you if you take the sales tour.

I'll be at BC next weekend for an early vacation prior to Christmas.

FYI.  In April, seven night reservations are available for check in beginning April 1 - 11 (1, 2 and 3 bedroom units on most nights), and then from April 23 through the end of the month (1 or 2 bedroom units only).[/QUOTE]




Dave/CC_dad.............you're THE BEST!  Thank you (all) for your time, info. & patience.


----------



## geenerbell

Hemlock said:


> WOW that is more than amazing!  Are you wiling to share how/where you got such a great deal.



Ebay!


----------



## KAA1972

Has anyone ever rented points off ebay from ebay id : renting_resorts?  They seem to have great feedback and appear to be reputable.  I'm just wondering if anyone had an experience renting from them?  

Thanks!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

KAA1972 said:


> Has anyone ever rented points off ebay from ebay id : renting_resorts?  They seem to have great feedback and appear to be reputable.  I'm just wondering if anyone had an experience renting from them?
> 
> Thanks!



I think that this was the person that I rented 4 nights from about 1.5 years ago.  If it's the same person, he was great to deal with but would NOT budge on the price despite the "make an offer" thing being part of the auction.  I still got a good deal, but it didn't make me want to try to "make an offer" with him again.


----------



## KAA1972

LoveBWVVBR said:


> I think that this was the person that I rented 4 nights from about 1.5 years ago.  If it's the same person, he was great to deal with but would NOT budge on the price despite the "make an offer" thing being part of the auction.  I still got a good deal, but it didn't make me want to try to "make an offer" with him again.



There was no "make an offer" on this listing so perhaps he stopped doing it since he didn't ever take an offer.  I felt this one was pretty good.... 81.00 for a 2 bedroom during marathon weekend.


----------



## twoplustwins

dolphindan1 said:


> About 640 for 8 nights in a 2 bedroom through Ken Price...80 bucks a night for all that room and great fireworks view...No Disney resort can offer that...I actually paid what I thought was a bit high in Nov for a 3 bedroom through Ken it was 1200 for 8 nights which is what 150 a night...a little high I thought...but still 3 bedrooms...kitchen...3 bath...laundry...balcony...not bad in the grand scheme of it all




$80 per night is amazing!  his website reads $120.  did you make your reservation far in advance or closer to the date?


----------



## geenerbell

Anyone know anything about Fairfield Fairshare points with Bonnet Creek being your home resort? It's a biennial plan. Points awarded every other year on the even years.


----------



## CC_dad

Fairfield Fairshare Plus points is the timeshare product's name prior to it being changed to Wyndham.  The brand name was changed because of the confusion caused by Marriott's Fairfield Inn hotel chain.

Veteran Wyndham owners think its best to purchase at a resort with the lowest maintenance fees (MFs) per thousand points.  Some recommend avoiding Florida altogether because of its separate charge for real property taxes.  Others suggest avoiding beach front resorts due to their higher MFs caused by excess wear and tear.

Wyndham points owners can book Bonnet Creek at the ten month window, except for the following holiday weeks:

Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas to New Years Day.  

Some schools' Easter vacation is the week ending on Easter weekend, so both weeks book quickly.  Next Easter, Bonnet Creek has a 1 bedroom deluxe checking in for a week on Saturday April 23; or a 1 or 2 bedroom deluxe unit checking in on Easter Sunday.


----------



## CC_dad

geenerbell said:


> I got a two bedroom for $225 for 5 nights. That's $45 a night. Amazing!



I wouldn't count on this deal being available frequently, as that's about the MF cost for a Sunday - Thursday 5 night stay during value season (even after a VIP discount).

Someone was likely going to forfeit their points on the reservation for cancelling it too late. 

I'm glad you were able to get it!


----------



## Belle599

I'm very excited to be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in less than 4 weeks!!!  

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread, there is such a wealth of information here!


----------



## geenerbell

CC_dad said:


> Fairfield Fairshare Plus points is the timeshare product's name prior to it being changed to Wyndham.  The brand name was changed because of the confusion caused by Marriott's Fairfield Inn hotel chain.
> 
> Veteran Wyndham owners think its best to purchase at a resort with the lowest maintenance fees (MFs) per thousand points.  Some recommend avoiding Florida altogether because of its separate charge for real property taxes.  Others suggest avoiding beach front resorts due to their higher MFs caused by excess wear and tear.
> 
> Wyndham points owners can book Bonnet Creek at the ten month window, except for the following holiday weeks:
> 
> Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas to New Years Day.
> 
> Some schools' Easter vacation is the week ending on Easter weekend, so both weeks book quickly.  Next Easter, Bonnet Creek has a 1 bedroom deluxe checking in for a week on Saturday April 23; or a 1 or 2 bedroom deluxe unit checking in on Easter Sunday.



They're quoting the MF @ $44 per month totaling around $1200.


----------



## bwo

Hi,
Wondering what buildings have the 3 bedroom suites??  I was planning on a two bedroom in building 5, but am considering a 3 bedroom now that my aunt is joining us.  Are the 3 bedrooms spread out around the resort or contained in one or two building??  And do you gain any room besides the bedroom---is the living room area larger, I can't tell from the floorplans I looked at.  Thanks much!


----------



## lawgs

> *There is a special VIP Presidential Reserve owner's lounge on the 17th floor of tower 6.  Nice view of fireworks, but views from tower 4 and 5 are closer.  I think they will show it to you if you take the sales tour. *



Yes they have this special area that they SHOW you on the sales tour ( at least they did on ours ), BUT, they make it very plain to you even if you are staying on that floor, that you have to have a 'special' key to get in, which I guess is issued to those people who have paid the "outlay" to belong to this exclusive club. It is not a place that just 'anyone' can show up expecting to see the fireworks or view from this "fabulous" lounge.

Perhaps there are ways of "sneaking in" during the fireworks displays, but probably highly unlikely ( akin to the top of the Bay Lake Tower viewing area ), as they more than likely 'monitor' who is there during those 'times'.


----------



## got4boys

garmich said:


> Too early to book in April?  What?  Wyndham owners can book units at 10 months prior to arrival and Bonnet Creek TS owners can book a unit at BC at 13 months prior to arrival.
> 
> There is a Wyndham Resorts Forum in which Wyndham Owners offer their timeshare points for rental.  Go to: http://forums.atozed.com/
> Scroll down to the "Rental Office" section and go into the "I have points to rent" subforum.



Note: That Easter Week is unavailable. I see availability for the others.


----------



## ntsammy5

We got here last night and I just had a chance to wander arouind.  We have stayed at every resort on WDW except for DVC.  This place beats them all!!!!!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Those directions are great if you are coming from those directions.  Our friend's Iphone had no problem with the address but our new GPS and everybody else who had a GPS and tried to find it had to put in Orlando as the city. I think the tip for looking for the red bus with Goofy driving was a great tip for us. 



CC_dad said:


> Directions:
> 
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek
> 9560 Via Encinas
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> Phone: 407-238-3500
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting There
> 
> Mileage between Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and...
> Daytona Beach, FL: 55 miles
> Fort Lauderdale, FL: 204 miles
> Edisto Beach, SC: 405 miles
> 
> Nearest Airport
> Orlando International Airport: 21 miles
> 
> Driving Directions
> From Orlando International Airport: Take State Rd 417 south to Exit #6 (RT536). Continue straight on to RT536. Pass through the Walt Disney World gateway sign. Take the first exit on your right towards Downtown Disney. At the traffic light , make a left on to Buena Vista Dr. At next light take a left on to Chelonia Pkwy. Resort will be ½ mile on the left.
> 
> Alternate Directions from Orlando International Airport: Take 528 West (Beachline) to the end. Merge on to I-4 West. Take exit 67 (SR536). Pass through the Walt Disney World gateway sign. Take the first exit on your right towards Downtown Disney. At the traffic light , make a left on to Buena Vista Dr. At next light take a left on to Chelonia Pkwy. Resort will be ½ mile on the left.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

We only stayed at BC a couple weeks ago and in a 3br but in searching EBay over the past several months, I have seen the 1br rent for $40/night with no extra fees.



skylizard said:


> what's the best deal anyone has ever gotten for a one bedroom at BC for a full week? And where's the best place to find such a rental since most of the ones I see are two bedroom?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

I just want to once again thank everyone for all the tips. We have never wanted to be a part of a timeshare until now. We aren't there yet and will do plenty of research first but let me just say that we never want to stay anywhere else again when going to Orlando. It happened that our family reunion got cancelled just two weeks before Thanksgiving and we already had our room and Disney tickets. It's rescheduled for next year so we'll be looking for our rooms again!!  This time the children asked if we could just stay at the resort and do things there, maybe go to one dinner show (Medieval Feast was great) and go to the VMCP one night. That's it. They want to hang out more at BC! It was unanimous.   

We stayed in Tower 6 in 6721 and LOVED our room. The view was perfect. We didn't see fireworks but were only there one night that we would have been able to see them and everyone was playing and forgot to look so for us it was no big deal. We didn't take the presentation but did go up to the 15th? floor to see the models that are always open. They were nice but I definitely don't think the 4br presidential was worth twice the money as the 3br deluxe. Frig was nice. My son noticed the sound system was nice. I would have liked two more bathrooms but all in all, we are pleased with the 3br.

Waterslides - there have been some questions about these. There are two and one is at the pirate pool at Tower 6. That drops you off into a little area and does not require you to go under water. The other one does however require someone to be a decent swimmer. (That is what one of the workers told me.) You have to be 48" to use either no matter how good you swim. My children had check-ups just a few weeks before we left and they were measured at the doc office. Either the doc office or BC has messed up measuring because my son was 50" at his check-up and was just barely able to squeak by on the BC measuring chart. I very, very politely told the worker there that they might want to double-check the accuracy at Tower 6 water slide and he was pretty rude about it. I wasn't arguing with him but just letting him know that my child had just been to the doctor for a check-up and was 50". I didn't feel the need to argue or pull out a measuring tape.  And they could be right but I thought I would mention that in case someone has a child who would be REALLY upset about this. You might want to bring a tape if it's close. Who knows?  

The only thing that really irked me was when we went to the pool and there was feces on the pool deck. It looked like it was from a dog (or small child). I had a child step in it and we had to get cleaned up. I told a worker who did nothing and then told the front desk. It took over 30 minutes (or longer) to get someone out to clean it up. I told four families about it so they wouldn't step in it. By the time they got out to clean it up, it had been on who knows how many people's feet and was smeared everywhere.  Also, I happened to look down while the children were on the waterslide and see a DS game. I asked the boys if they brought one down to the pool and the worker quickly told me he found it before we arrived so I only asked one child. Well, sure enough it was ours. It wasn't turned in to lost and found and I had to call several places to track it down. I was just irritated that he would have made a point to tell me it was before we got there. 

The washing machine and dryer worked great. We had no problems with them and were pleasantly surprised at how much clothes they held.

Remember to turn on the icemaker if you need ice.

It was just WONDERFUL!!


----------



## TotoToo

QuiverofArrows said:


> I just want to once again thank everyone for all the tips. We have never wanted to be a part of a timeshare until now.
> We stayed in Tower 6 in 6721 and LOVED our room. The view was perfect. We didn't see fireworks but were only there one night that we would have been able to see them and everyone was playing and forgot to look so for us it was no big deal. We didn't take the presentation but did go up to the 15th? floor to see the models that are always open. They were nice but I definitely don't think the 4br presidential was worth twice the money as the 3br deluxe. Frig was nice. My son noticed the sound system was nice. I would have liked two more bathrooms but all in all, we are pleased with the 3br.
> 
> It was just WONDERFUL!!



So glad you have found what is easily the best resort within the Disney gates. 

Just remember that if you plan to become a Wyndham/BC owner NEVER buy from them. You can get all the points you want/need for little or nothing in purchase price at resale. Those inexpensive points get you BC or the Presidential units or whatever just like the high priced retail do but you save - maybe tens of thousands of dollars!  The annual fees are the same for both retail & resale points so don't waste money buying retail. Save & have money to pay many years of annual fees by obtaining your points resale.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Yes, I know. Thank you for posting it though. Thanks to y'all, I was able to inform hubby how little we could get points and he was floored.  As a matter of fact, we did pass one couple who were clearly getting ready to buy and I wanted to stop and shake them and tell them, "Don't do it!" so they could no about resale. Alas, I didn't but was thankful we knew. 



TotoToo said:


> So glad you have found what is easily the best resort within the Disney gates.
> 
> Just remember that if you plan to become a Wyndham/BC owner NEVER buy from them. You can get all the points you want/need for little or nothing in purchase price at resale. Those inexpensive points get you BC or the Presidential units or whatever just like the high priced retail do but you save - maybe tens of thousands of dollars!  The annual fees are the same for both retail & resale points so don't waste money buying retail. Save & have money to pay many years of annual fees by obtaining your points resale.


----------



## DIXON.CARRY

Orlando and most chaotic but alot of people get off, maybe they don't know Kissimmee's 20 minutes down the line and maybe 10-15 people get off there.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

QuiverofArrows said:


> Yes, I know. Thank you for posting it though. Thanks to y'all, I was able to inform hubby how little we could get points and he was floored.  As a matter of fact, we did pass one couple who were clearly getting ready to buy and I wanted to stop and shake them and tell them, "Don't do it!" so they could no about resale. Alas, I didn't but was thankful we knew.



When I see those couples I have the same feeling, and then it's immediately followed by the feeling of "thank goodness for buyers like them or else I'd never have my ultra-cheap resale Wyndham points"  We have 203K points and we paid $700 for them on Ebay...best timeshare purchase EVER.  We get 4 nights at Thanksgiving in a 2BDR at BC and then 2 3-day weekends in a 2 BDR at BC every year for those points.   I wish that we'd bought a bigger contract because we still end up renting nights here and there at BC from other Wyndham owners/Ebay.  Our home resort is somewhere in VA (my criteria was low MFs and a recently completed special assessment).  DH would like a resale at Bonnet Creek for the 13 month booking window, so I may start looking for one of those on Ebay again soon.


----------



## bwo

Hi,
From all the great reviews and the need for more space, I'm planning on staying at the BC, June 27--July 5.  For all those that have rented and traveled during holiday periods, should I book now and hope that maybe the price will come down during rebooking(although some thinks it may be very difficult due to the holiday) or wait until 60 days prior and see what I can do.  At the current rate, I'd still be saving well over 1000.00 compared to staying at a Disney Deluxe,(which makes me think, just book it for crying out loud) but I'm seeing many posts on here getting rooms for much less than what I'm getting now.  Anyone having traveled during 4th of July at BC have any suggetions??  And also wondering what buildings the 3 bedroom deluxes are located in??  Thanks!


----------



## skylizard

LoveBWVVBR said:


> When I see those couples I have the same feeling, and then it's immediately followed by the feeling of "thank goodness for buyers like them or else I'd never have my ultra-cheap resale Wyndham points"  We have 203K points and we paid $700 for them on Ebay...best timeshare purchase EVER.  We get 4 nights at Thanksgiving in a 2BDR at BC and then 2 3-day weekends in a 2 BDR at BC every year for those points.   I wish that we'd bought a bigger contract because we still end up renting nights here and there at BC from other Wyndham owners/Ebay.  Our home resort is somewhere in VA (my criteria was low MFs and a recently completed special assessment).  DH would like a resale at Bonnet Creek for the 13 month booking window, so I may start looking for one of those on Ebay again soon.



We did the same thing. Went thru the presentation and walked away saying no, since we knew to never buy from the developer. We just bought 205k points for $280 at Bonnet Creek


----------



## TinkOhio

QuiverofArrows said:


> I just want to once again thank everyone for all the tips. We have never wanted to be a part of a timeshare until now. We aren't there yet and will do plenty of research first but let me just say that we never want to stay anywhere else again when going to Orlando. It happened that our family reunion got cancelled just two weeks before Thanksgiving and we already had our room and Disney tickets. It's rescheduled for next year so we'll be looking for our rooms again!!  This time the children asked if we could just stay at the resort and do things there, maybe go to one dinner show (Medieval Feast was great) and go to the VMCP one night. That's it. They want to hang out more at BC! It was unanimous.
> 
> We stayed in Tower 6 in 6721 and LOVED our room. The view was perfect. We didn't see fireworks but were only there one night that we would have been able to see them and everyone was playing and forgot to look so for us it was no big deal. We didn't take the presentation but did go up to the 15th? floor to see the models that are always open. They were nice but I definitely don't think the 4br presidential was worth twice the money as the 3br deluxe. Frig was nice. My son noticed the sound system was nice. I would have liked two more bathrooms but all in all, we are pleased with the 3br.
> 
> Waterslides - there have been some questions about these. There are two and one is at the pirate pool at Tower 6. That drops you off into a little area and does not require you to go under water. The other one does however require someone to be a decent swimmer. (That is what one of the workers told me.) You have to be 48" to use either no matter how good you swim. My children had check-ups just a few weeks before we left and they were measured at the doc office. Either the doc office or BC has messed up measuring because my son was 50" at his check-up and was just barely able to squeak by on the BC measuring chart. I very, very politely told the worker there that they might want to double-check the accuracy at Tower 6 water slide and he was pretty rude about it. I wasn't arguing with him but just letting him know that my child had just been to the doctor for a check-up and was 50". I didn't feel the need to argue or pull out a measuring tape.  And they could be right but I thought I would mention that in case someone has a child who would be REALLY upset about this. You might want to bring a tape if it's close. Who knows?
> 
> The only thing that really irked me was when we went to the pool and there was feces on the pool deck. It looked like it was from a dog (or small child). I had a child step in it and we had to get cleaned up. I told a worker who did nothing and then told the front desk. It took over 30 minutes (or longer) to get someone out to clean it up. I told four families about it so they wouldn't step in it. By the time they got out to clean it up, it had been on who knows how many people's feet and was smeared everywhere.  Also, I happened to look down while the children were on the waterslide and see a DS game. I asked the boys if they brought one down to the pool and the worker quickly told me he found it before we arrived so I only asked one child. Well, sure enough it was ours. It wasn't turned in to lost and found and I had to call several places to track it down. I was just irritated that he would have made a point to tell me it was before we got there.
> 
> The washing machine and dryer worked great. We had no problems with them and were pleasantly surprised at how much clothes they held.
> 
> Remember to turn on the icemaker if you need ice.
> 
> It was just WONDERFUL!!



How were the pool water temps?  It's supposed to be highs in the low 70's when we're there next week.  Also, are there any activities that you would recommend for teenagers?

Thanks!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

skylizard said:


> We did the same thing. Went thru the presentation and walked away saying no, since we knew to never buy from the developer. We just bought 205k points for $280 at Bonnet Creek



Wow!  Great deal!  Is it an annual contract or EOY?  I'm guessing EOY for that price, but if it's annual than you got an insane deal!  Where did you buy it?  Ebay?


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

TinkOhio said:


> How were the pool water temps?  It's supposed to be highs in the low 70's when we're there next week.  Also, are there any activities that you would recommend for teenagers?
> 
> Thanks!



We were there over Thanksgiving and the pool water temps were fine...I'm guessing in the low 80's?  We went swimming plenty.  It is cold in FL this week so you might not want to swim, but if you do I think that the pools will be warm enough.


----------



## cjdj4

LoveBWVVBR said:


> When I see those couples I have the same feeling, and then it's immediately followed by the feeling of "thank goodness for buyers like them or else I'd never have my ultra-cheap resale Wyndham points"  We have 203K points and we paid $700 for them on Ebay...best timeshare purchase EVER.  We get 4 nights at Thanksgiving in a 2BDR at BC and then 2 3-day weekends in a 2 BDR at BC every year for those points.   I wish that we'd bought a bigger contract because we still end up renting nights here and there at BC from other Wyndham owners/Ebay.  Our home resort is somewhere in VA (my criteria was low MFs and a recently completed special assessment).  DH would like a resale at Bonnet Creek for the 13 month booking window, so I may start looking for one of those on Ebay again soon.



We bought 177K annual points at Cypress Palms for $500 on ebay this included title and closing costs. We plan on using at BC and we'll see where else. We banked a 1 bedroom prime week, used some for a weekend at Cypress Palms (we wanted to check it out), and we are headed to BC for 2 nights in between x-mas and new years.  At the hard sell we sat through in July, they wanted us to pay $60,000.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

cjdj4 said:


> At the hard sell we sat through in July, they wanted us to pay $60,000.



And you didn't realize what a great deal they were offering you?!

WTG on your resale purchase!  Our Wyndham resale purchase is my favorite timeshare purchase.  I have another fixed week resale at a random NC resort that I use for trading for Marriott on Interval and that one is a close second.  We have 4th of July week booked in a 2bedroom at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve (the new one on the property of the JWMarriott in Orlando)...can't complain much about that trade


----------



## skylizard

LoveBWVVBR said:


> Wow!  Great deal!  Is it an annual contract or EOY?  I'm guessing EOY for that price, but if it's annual than you got an insane deal!  Where did you buy it?  Ebay?



It's an annual contract purchased on eBay. I laugh just thinking about the $20k contract for 84k points EOY they were trying to sell us at the timeshare presentation


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

skylizard said:


> It's an annual contract purchased on eBay. I laugh just thinking about the $20k contract for 84k points EOY they were trying to sell us at the timeshare presentation



DANG!!!  You got a steal, even by Ebay standards!  What were your closing/transfer costs if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fastpaks

Personally, I love to the hotel but in doing some research on buying in I came across some good info http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/  This is not my Lawsuit but a guy who was a former sales individual. Its something to look at or  the very least keep in mind. I look forward to getting "in" through ebay, but the info that this man has provided is eyeopening to say the least.


----------



## cjdj4

LoveBWVVBR said:


> And you didn't realize what a great deal they were offering you?!
> 
> WTG on your resale purchase!  Our Wyndham resale purchase is my favorite timeshare purchase.  I have another fixed week resale at a random NC resort that I use for trading for Marriott on Interval and that one is a close second.  We have 4th of July week booked in a 2bedroom at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve (the new one on the property of the JWMarriott in Orlando)...can't complain much about that trade



For some reason the "good deal' was lost one me. I also lost 3 hours of my life that day too. 

I am excited as I will be at BC on 12/27


----------



## skylizard

Fastpaks said:


> Personally, I love to the hotel but in doing some research on buying in I came across some good info http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/  This is not my Lawsuit but a guy who was a former sales individual. Its something to look at or  the very least keep in mind. I look forward to getting "in" through ebay, but the info that this man has provided is eyeopening to say the least.



I didn't read the link, but I think it's safe to say that there's a risk in purchasing any type of property or timeshare. Each person has to weigh the risks and find out if they're willing to take them. Buying a timeshare isn't for everyone and most people are just better off renting at BC.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Fastpaks said:


> Personally, I love to the hotel but in doing some research on buying in I came across some good info http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/  This is not my Lawsuit but a guy who was a former sales individual. Its something to look at or  the very least keep in mind. I look forward to getting "in" through ebay, but the info that this man has provided is eyeopening to say the least.



Ah yes...the lawsuit...it was the talk of the Wyndham board on TUG2 forever and ever, LOL!  Don't lose sight of the fact that all of those people making complaints bought retail.  They fell for the pitch and bought in w/o doing their research.  

Getting in through Ebay is the way to do it!  VIP isn't worth paying retail for IMHO.  We do just fine w/our non-VIP resale, and I'm even considering adding yet another Ebay resale down the road if we can find one that meets our needs!


----------



## ntsammy5

I never thought about it but I was never asked to attend one of the sales weasels presentation.  Saved me the trouble of saying no!


----------



## Fastpaks

LoveBWVVBR said:


> Ah yes...the lawsuit...it was the talk of the Wyndham board on TUG2 forever and ever, LOL!  Don't lose sight of the fact that all of those people making complaints bought retail.  They fell for the pitch and bought in w/o doing their research.
> 
> Getting in through Ebay is the way to do it!  VIP isn't worth paying retail for IMHO.  We do just fine w/our non-VIP resale, and I'm even considering adding yet another Ebay resale down the road if we can find one that meets our needs!



I have been following the TuG stuff. However, while I was staying at BC on points from my parents Wyndham, they did have me come down to fill out a similar form, lie, and then beg me for a tour.  When my parents went down to BC, they did not get great rooms and one of the staff later told my parents it was b/c her account had been flagged as a resale. True or not, she was pretty upset with the whole ordeal. (long story) 

That said though, my parents still enjoy Wyndham properties as a whole.


----------



## skylizard

Fastpaks said:


> When my parents went down to BC, they did not get great rooms and one of the staff later told my parents it was b/c her account had been flagged as a resale. True or not, she was pretty upset with the whole ordeal. (long story)



Wow, that's pretty crappy of Wyndham to do that. They'd better not do that to me or I'll pitch a fit at the front desk. Anyone else who bought resale have that issue?


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Fastpaks said:


> I have been following the TuG stuff. However, while I was staying at BC on points from my parents Wyndham, they did have me come down to fill out a similar form, lie, and then beg me for a tour.  When my parents went down to BC, they did not get great rooms and one of the staff later told my parents it was b/c her account had been flagged as a resale. True or not, she was pretty upset with the whole ordeal. (long story)
> 
> That said though, my parents still enjoy Wyndham properties as a whole.



Whaaat?!  We only have "resale" points and we've gotten GREAT rooms and even been upgraded to a 3 bedroom from a 2 bedroom once.  It sounds like yet another timeshare weasel scare-tactic to get your parents to buy retail points instead

Oh, and no matter what I say at the "parking pass" desk about how CHEAP the points are on EBAY (loudly, at that), they still always try and try and try to get me to take a timeshare tour.  If they won't take no for an answer I tell them to schedule me one and know that I won't be showing up.  They FINALLY let it go when I made them that offer the last time, but then called our room every single day to up their "offer" for my "member update".  Uh, no thanks.  I don't even want a $150 American Express gift card if it means taking a timeshare tour.  I'd advocate unplugging your room phones if you don't want to deal with the pressure tactics.


----------



## skylizard

LoveBWVVBR said:


> I don't even want a $150 American Express gift card if it means taking a timeshare tour.  *I'd advocate unplugging your room phones if you don't want to deal with the pressure tactics.*


----------



## MichaelColey

We just returned from a week at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (in a 2BR unit rented from a Wyndham owner for $600).  The location is awesome and the units are spacious and beautifully decorated.

I did get the hard sell (which I declined) at the "parking pass" desk, but they didn't try to call the unit.  I've sat through one Wyndham presentation, and that's enough for me.  (I own six non-Wyndham timeshare units, all bought resale.)

We've stayed at three timeshares in Orlando now (Marriott Royal Palms, Houses at Summer Bay and Wyndham Bonnet Creek).  All three have been fabulous and we would gladly return to any of them.  We have five other timeshares (Beach Club Villas, Saratoga Springs, Wilderness Lodge, HGVC I-Drive and Summer Bay) booked for future Orlando trips.


----------



## bcvprincesses

We just returned home after a week stay.  We had a one bedroom in building 4.  We had rented from Ken Price and he was wonderful.  Highly recommend him for anyone looking to rent. 

Our room was ready at noon when we checked in and we put our luggage in it and went to the parks.  Came back late at night, put groceries away and went to sleep.  The smoke detector started chirping at 4 am.  Not a happy way to wake up.  I guess they don't change the batteries twice a year.  My dh took the battery out and went back to sleep.  Woke up in the morning only to discover that our Krispy Kreme doughnuts were covered in ants.  Found a bunch more ants in the bathroom.  I called the front desk and no one cared.  It was like it was no big deal.  They said if we wanted someone would come later in the day or the next day to get rid of the ants.  I said that was not acceptable and I wanted a new room. I can't believe they wanted us to stay in a room with ants.  Finally after talking to three people we were given a new room but it would not be ready until after 4 pm and that we would have to pack everything and move in an hour.   Not once did anyone say they were sorry.  They did say that they would call when our new room was ready and no one called.  

We were moved to a room two floors up and there must have been an ant problem there too because there were dead ants on the floor in the kitchen under the cabinets.  They must have sprayed in that room then never cleaned up.  At least theses ones were dead.  

We did have many phone calls trying to get us to come on the tour.  The last time they called my dh talked to them and told them about our ant problem and how we were treated and that if that's the way they treat their members that we didn't want to be one.  The woman on the phone said she was sorry and that they should pay for our groceries that we had to throw away but no one ever did.  The bigger problem was that they couldn't guarantee that the ants would be taken care of that day.  

The rest of the trip was great.  Wished it would have been a little warmer so that we could have had some pool time.  The resort is beautiful and we would probably go back some day.


----------



## carlbarry

Fastpaks said:


> I have been following the TuG stuff. However, while I was staying at BC on points from my parents Wyndham, they did have me come down to fill out a similar form, lie, and then beg me for a tour.  When my parents went down to BC, they did not get great rooms and one of the staff later told my parents it was b/c her account had been flagged as a resale. True or not, she was pretty upset with the whole ordeal. (long story)
> 
> That said though, my parents still enjoy Wyndham properties as a whole.



Let me add my vote: NONSENSE!  I had a great room at BC even though I bought resale.


----------



## Brian Noble

> one of the staff later told my parents it was b/c her account had been flagged as a resale.


Total balderdash.

-brian, a happy resale owner.


----------



## TotoToo

bcvprincesses said:


> We were moved to a room two floors up and there must have been an ant problem there too because there were dead ants on the floor in the kitchen under the cabinets.  They must have sprayed in that room then never cleaned up.  At least theses ones were dead.  .



They must be importing ants. We ran into the same type of thing a couple years ago at a new unit at the Fairway (West Palm area). They gave us two cans of ant spray!  We fought them all week. Otherwise it was a great room but that was a pain. We didn't move as we hear from two other people that they had them in their units too - so we figured it was a building wide issue. When we returned two years later - no ants! Maybe they sent them to BC...

Overall we find housekeeping standards at all the Wyndhams far below acceptable. We once had the Presidential unit at Grand Desert and the refrigerator was 6-8" out from where it belonged. Why they didn't push it back is a question but when we did - YUCK! The part that was sticking out was covering a mess on the floor we didn't even try to tackle. We called for housekeeping, they came up & it took over 30 minutes before they were done. Two demerits - why have it pulled out & why not properly clean? 

Anyway, we now triple check Wyndham units on check in and, 50% of the time, we have to call for an additional clean up. Thats always a bad start and then there is the sales weasels to deal with & the parking pass game. Good thing we like the resorts overall & in general they are good or it wouldn't be worth all the hassle.


----------



## TotoToo

Fastpaks said:


> they did not get great rooms and one of the staff later told my parents it was b/c her account had been flagged as a resale. True or not, she was pretty upset with the whole ordeal. (long story)
> 
> That said though, my parents still enjoy Wyndham properties as a whole.



Total weasel speak. How you purchased makes no difference whatsoever to unit assignment. This stuff makes me sick and SO glad we bought resale. The retail side of Wyndham is nearly as bad as Wastegate for pressure, lies & deception. NEVER buy direct from them. Never.


----------



## Fastpaks

I'm glad to hear it was a random event. When I see my parents this week, I'll be sure to let them know it was just bad luck.


----------



## ama223

I need some advice from the BC veterans..

We're going in May 2011 and staying in a 2BR (us) and 1BR (parents).  We don't really care about having a fireworks view.  What we DO care about is being "near" where the action is..  we have 2 boys (4 & 2) - we would like to be near where possible activities are, pools, etc.  Also looking for something that is convenient as far as parking/walking.  My Dad has MS - he walks fine, just looking to cut out any non-necessary walking, since he'll be walking all day at the parks.

Any advice on which building(s) I might want??


----------



## webdudewebdude

Can someone please lookup the points value for the presidential sweet at whyndam bonnet creek for almost anytime in august(2011), December(2011), and January(2012). I'm having problems with my whyndam login at the moment. But basically I have at the moment 10 people and myself who have been saving up and dedicated to go on this trip and I really just need a quick response for them since bonnet creek is so conveniently located right near WDW. I'll most likely have  access again to my account soon, But really need this information quickly. I just dont have to much time to run and call them up and be on the phone for four hours.

Thank you to all who took the time to read my plea for help. And Especially THANK YOU!, in advance to whoever can answer my question. 

- webdudewebdude (from Virtual Magic Kingdom).


----------



## funkmaster

We're here now, and must say that we are delighted with our 2BRD room in Tower 5. Fingers crossed everything is perfect. We had an small issue in our room that we dealt with immediately (a quick repair) and the reception staff have been very helpful with our requests.

Ken Price has been wonderful throughout and I can't recommend using him highly enough. First class.


----------



## Brian Noble

webdudewebdude: you can find point charts for all the Wyndham resorts at the Owner's forum:

http://forums.atozed.com/


----------



## Alexander

Here in our 2 bedroom in Tower 2.  Facing the golf course/parking lot, but we have sun all afternoon, so I am thrilled!

Our room was ready at noon, and obviously no one was here last night because there were 2 pizza flyers under the door!  Everything is great.  Microwave was dirty, but no big deal!

Have Christmas Eve dinner in over (Prime Rib) and rolls are cooling on counter.  Just waiting for my sister and her family to join us for dinner!


----------



## cjdj4

We are leaving in an hour and headed to BC!  Only thing is it's COLD! I think we might spend more time in our room than ever. Good thing it's not a hotel/motel room.


----------



## Alexander

cjdj4 said:


> We are leaving in an hour and headed to BC!  Only thing is it's COLD! I think we might spend more time in our room than ever. Good thing it's not a hotel/motel room.



Wind chill this morning is 22 degrees!


----------



## Echo queen

cjdj4 said:


> We are leaving in an hour and headed to BC!  Only thing is it's COLD! I think we might spend more time in our room than ever. Good thing it's not a hotel/motel room.



Pick up some dvd's and chillwarmly


----------



## cjdj4

Alexander said:


> Wind chill this morning is 22 degrees!



It is COLD. We checked in and went over to AK. In the summer I think AK is the hottest park, so perhaps it is also the warmest in winter, too?   We are originally Yankees so we can handle cold, but it really is cold. We layered ourselves. LOL, DH has be professing the importance of layers for days. He was so satisfied to hear me say: "You're right about the layers, babe!."

We are in Tower 1 facing the parking lot. I am hoping maybe we will see a bit of the fireworks from Illuminations here in a bit.


----------



## cjdj4

Echo queen said:


> Pick up some dvd's and chillwarmly



DH has the Saints V. Falcons game on while he sips a beer.  I am drinking Mimosas and catching up on the boards. We're gonna take our time tomorrow and roll out to Epcot eventually. DD loves the jacuzzi tub so we're gonna give her time to have a long bath in the a.m. With a bit of pixie dust we might even brave the lines for a ride or two Then, we will be back early, and chill! Thank goodness, we are able to spread out and relax in a nice 1 br and are not cramped together in Pop. I love BC! We have AP so we don't feel the need to see and do it all when we come over.


----------



## KAA1972

We are heading out to BC for our first stay in a couple of weeks.  We've never stayed there before so I don't know where I should request a room -- or even if a room request is necessary.  We are staying in a 2bdrm/2bath deluxe.  We would probably prefer a lower floor but we don't have any major specifications other than quiet -- and maybe close to transportation.  

Any ideas?  Is it necessary to request a room location?  

Thanks!


----------



## Portugal1000

We stayed at BC from 7th to 18th December and had a fantastic time once again. We had room 303 in the main building which was great. We had a fireworks view which was a real bonus as we only like to stay in a low floor so not sure you can see them if you stay in low floor in one of the other buildings.
This is our 3rd trip here having also stayed the past 2 Decembers. The resort just gets better and better. The new pool area is lovely although i have to admit to prefering the pool at the main building and the pool that was built last year, lovely relaxed atmosphere. The weather was the coldest we have ever known but we still managed a few days by the pool when it was a little warmer.
I really can't fault anything atall. will be great when the new hotel is finished as there will be more food options. However, the food at the Escudo's pool was lovely.
The room was newly renovated with Flat Screen tv's and new soft furnishings, curtains etc.
Can't wait to go back.


----------



## MichaelColey

If you want quiet, ask for a room at the end of the hall.  We were in one of those a couple weeks ago, and basically there were only other units above, below and to one side of us.  To two sides was the outside and to one side was the stairwell and hall.  The bedrooms were on the side of the unit by the outside and stairwell.  We never heard ANYONE.  Quietest timeshare unit we've ever stayed in anywhere (or tied for first with a timeshare HOUSE we stayed at, anyway).

I got the impression that the walls and floors/ceilings were very well soundproofed, so even a standard room probably wouldn't be bad.


----------



## jessie32

i would love to stay here.looking to go june 25 or june 26 2011 for a week.can you tell me where to book from?tryed with ken and wants $200 a night.would love to get it cheaper.as not much money and want to stay here.as i want to stay close to disney.thanks


----------



## horseshowmom

jessie32 said:


> i would love to stay here.looking to go june 25 or june 26 2011 for a week.can you tell me where to book from?tryed with ken and wants $200 a night.would love to get it cheaper.as not much money and want to stay here.as i want to stay close to disney.thanks



If you don't mind waiting until 90 days out, the price will drop. I have also used ebay very successfully several times.


----------



## Candit98

My husband and I purchased the Discovery Wyndham points and some family things have come up and we won't be able to use them.  We have 224,000 points left and our expiration date is 11-2011.  Is there a way to sell these?  We really love Wyndham we just have family issues we need to take care of right now.  If anyone is interested or knows of a good way to sell them, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## TotoToo

Candit98 said:


> My husband and I purchased the Discovery Wyndham points and some family things have come up and we won't be able to use them.  We have 224,000 points left and our expiration date is 11-2011.  Is there a way to sell these?  We really love Wyndham we just have family issues we need to take care of right now.  If anyone is interested or knows of a good way to sell them, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks



You cannot sell them as points - even to another Wyndham member - since 2008. But you CAN book a reservation that someone wants and rent THAT to them. Post your offer that way and you should be able to at  least recover your annual fees if it is a reasonably in demand time & you use all or most of the points.


----------



## Candit98

TotoToo said:


> You cannot sell them as points - even to another Wyndham member - since 2008. But you CAN book a reservation that someone wants and rent THAT to them. Post your offer that way and you should be able to at  least recover your annual fees if it is a reasonably in demand time & you use all or most of the points.



Thanks.  Are there websites where I can post my points for rent?  I am new to this so thank you for any advice.


----------



## bonoriffic

Here is some semi-useful pictures. I scanned all the documents you receive at check-in. Click the link you are interested in to see. This is from October 2010.

Disney Shuttle Times

Other Attraction Shuttle Times

Timeshare presentation discounted ticket prices and gift card

Resort Map

Area Map

Fall 2010 Activity Guide 1

Fall 2010 Activity Guide 2

Fall Activity Guide Schedule 1

Fall Activity Guide Schedule 2

Bonnet Creek Brochure and Info 1

Bonnet Creek Brochure and Info 2


----------



## momto4boyz

I made it through about 10 pages of this thread, and while great, I can't make it through the thread in time.  So, please help, all you experts out there!  

We live in Tampa and like to drive (sometimes last minute) to stay at disney for a weekend.  My husband is a contractor so he doesn't get vacation time...certainly not a whole week (maybe a day here or there).  We used to use hotwire and stay at nice hotels, but now that we are a family of 6 (4 kids) we need more room.  *What is the best way for us to do this?*  I love the Hilton Bonnet Creek and am sure I'd love the Wyndham BC as well.  

Specifically, we want to go to BC Friday, Jan 21st through Sunday the 23rd.  We'd be willing to go Thursday through Sunday if there is a 3 stay minimum.  I know we should book through an owner, but what are the best sites to do that?  I looked at the website suggested (vacationupgrades.com) but it seems as though it is only for week long stays.  The best I can find is redweek.com. I haven't paid the $15 to join redweek so I can't tell if there are additional fees or not.  I don't want to join, however, unless that is the right way for us to do this.

Thanks so much for your help!  I never knew there was a whole community of vacation rentals out there (we just went with standard hotels before).
Cyndi


----------



## bonoriffic

momto4boyz said:


> I know we should book through an owner, but what are the best sites to do that?  I looked at the website suggested (vacationupgrades.com) but it seems as though it is only for week long stays



Vacationupgrades isn't just for week long stays, you will have to pay a slight fee to offset not going a full week though. As it is so close, I would fire off an email today. You will get a quick response (with New Years maybe an extra day) and will know if they even have availability so close out. You will know the exact price right then and there as under 60 days out the price goes down.

You can also do the Vistana Resort 2 bedroom. Just click the link near the top of this page. They have availability for your dates, Fri through Sunday at $129. After taxes and fees that is $145.13 per night. Maybe a little bit more than going through an owner, but you would be done and booked today.


----------



## bwo

Bonoriffic---Thanks for the links, they are great!  In looking at a recent confirmation page, it states that the resort is "currently undergoing several construction projects for your future enjoyment.  While we are working to minimize disruptions, you may experience noise, obstructed views or traffic. Your patience is appreciated......"  Did you experience any of this???  And I'm also wondering about the 4 pm check-in.  Do they allow you to check-in(take care of the paperwork) and then use the facilities prior to 4 pm when the room should be ready??  Thanks.


----------



## bonoriffic

bwo said:


> Bonoriffic---Thanks for the links, they are great!  In looking at a recent confirmation page, it states that the resort is "currently undergoing several construction projects for your future enjoyment.  While we are working to minimize disruptions, you may experience noise, obstructed views or traffic. Your patience is appreciated......"  Did you experience any of this???  And I'm also wondering about the 4 pm check-in.  Do they allow you to check-in(take care of the paperwork) and then use the facilities prior to 4 pm when the room should be ready??  Thanks.



I've been very lazy and hoped to post a trip report, hopefully soon. I may just throw pictures up and video for people to see. The hotel is mostly finished. All work is interior, so there wasn't any construction noise to be heard from Tower 4. You wouldn't be able to walk completely around the entire lagoon without hitting some construction barricades at the hotel, which you could probably go around. I didn't walk that far to find out. One day they re-did the floor of an activity room in the main building. So there was some minor noise for that, and they were painting the outside of a building so some rooms would have a slightly blocked view for 2 hours as they worked their way down the side. I would say construction at this point is similar to general maintenance any hotel has, with the exception of the new hotel which is interior construction only.

We checked in at about 4pm, so we got our keys, the song and dance to get the parking pass, and were on our way in under 10 minutes. But I saw later in the week people using the pool who weren't able to check in yet.


----------



## MichaelColey

momto4boyz said:


> We used to use hotwire and stay at nice hotels, but now that we are a family of 6 (4 kids) we need more room. *What is the best way for us to do this?* ... I know we should book through an owner, but what are the best sites to do that?


Go where the owners are.  On TUGBBS.com (the Timeshare Users Group), they have a sub-forum for Rental Requests.  I'm sure you could find some Wyndham owners there.  I've found great deals on rentals from several there.


----------



## klmrph

Just booked this today for our stay in May.  I put in a best offer on an Ebay auction and was expecting to get a counteroffer and it was accepted.  We are checking in on a Sunday and staying for 5 nights.  The buy it now price was $595 and my best offer of $495 was accepted, should of started lower, but I am still very happy with $495 for 5 nights all taxes and fees included.  We are traveling with my mom and niece, so all together there will be 6 of us....3 adults, 2 5 year old girls and an infant.  It is going to be so nice to have all the space instead of 2 hotel rooms.   I haven't even read this whole thread, but this was exactly what we were looking for.


----------



## momto4boyz

Wow.  So Ken is super fast!  He said $299 for 2 nights or $399 for 3 nights (including taxes and fees).  On Redweek.com I saw someone renting for $110/night.  I assume they would add taxes and fees.  Hmm...probably end up being the same price.  

Would I get a better deal on the TUGBBS website?  I was really hoping to pay around $110-125/night so I guess the 3 night stay is pretty close at $133/night. 

I know I'm being super thrifty here, the better deal I get, the more times I get to go and I'd love to go for the weekend every other month (since we just drive over from Tampa).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## momto4boyz

Oh, and is there an internet connection in the room?  If so, what is the rate/day?  Free?  My hubby needs to work at night.  Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey

momto4boyz said:


> Would I get a better deal on the TUGBBS website? I was really hoping to pay around $110-125/night so I guess the 3 night stay is pretty close at $133/night.


My guess is that it may be a little cheaper, but probably not much.  One thing that affects the price is that the owner would has to pay a $99 guest certificate fee for each reservation, and that'll really impact the price of a short stay.  It's not much spread over a full week.

What size unit are you looking at?  I would suggest getting a quote on a 3BR unit if it's available.  The 2BR accomodates 6 (or even 8 they say), but two to a bedroom is much nicer and the price usually isn't much more.  Of course depending on the age of your boys, they might not mind (or may even prefer) sleeping in one room.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

bonoriffic said:


> Here is some semi-useful pictures. I scanned all the documents you receive at check-in. Click the link you are interested in to see. This is from October 2010.
> 
> Disney Shuttle Times
> 
> Other Attraction Shuttle Times
> 
> Timeshare presentation discounted ticket prices and gift card
> 
> Resort Map
> 
> Area Map
> 
> Fall 2010 Activity Guide 1
> 
> Fall 2010 Activity Guide 2
> 
> Fall Activity Guide Schedule 1
> 
> Fall Activity Guide Schedule 2
> 
> Bonnet Creek Brochure and Info 1
> 
> Bonnet Creek Brochure and Info 2




Thanks so much!!


----------



## wesjohnson

Just wondering if anyone has ever gotten a room upgrade when checking in at Bonnet Creek.  We are booked for a three bedroom for 8 days in February.  i was thinking of asking the front desk staff if they offered any upgrades.  I thought it might be a possibility, especially if they are trying to sell us a timeshare.  Any thoughts?


----------



## wesjohnson

I am planning on bringing a wireless router to BC after reading a few posts about it here.  Has anyone does this before and had success?  Is it as simple as just plugging it into the existing CAT5 cable?  With all the iPods and iPads we have, we really need wireless.  It's stupid that BC does not provide it.


----------



## aprincessesmommy

I am going to apologize in advance if someone has already asked this question but I have perused the thread and didn't see an answer.  We are taking our first family trip to DW in 4 weeks and it will be my DH and DD's first trip ever.  We are booked for a 2/2 at BC and I'd like some advice on which building to request.  I called on Fri and they had us in Bldg 1 on the 6th floor which the front desk said was an excellent room.  However, I would like something on the 2nd or 3rd floor since DD is turning 2 next week and I don't like the idea of high balconies with such a little one.

He said he would move us to 3rd floor in Bldg 6.  My question is that I have seen hardly any feedback on Bldg 6.  I'm wondering if anyone has stayed there and what your experience was like.  Also, how close are the playgrounds to this bldg and is there construction still going on next door?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer advice!  I just love this thread it is full of so much useful information.

Thanks again


----------



## geenerbell

jessie32 said:


> i would love to stay here.looking to go june 25 or june 26 2011 for a week.can you tell me where to book from?tryed with ken and wants $200 a night.would love to get it cheaper.as not much money and want to stay here.as i want to stay close to disney.thanks



Check out ebay!


----------



## Alexander

momto4boyz said:


> I made it through about 10 pages of this thread, and while great, I can't make it through the thread in time.  So, please help, all you experts out there!
> 
> We live in Tampa and like to drive (sometimes last minute) to stay at disney for a weekend.  My husband is a contractor so he doesn't get vacation time...certainly not a whole week (maybe a day here or there).  We used to use hotwire and stay at nice hotels, but now that we are a family of 6 (4 kids) we need more room.  *What is the best way for us to do this?*  I love the Hilton Bonnet Creek and am sure I'd love the Wyndham BC as well.
> 
> Specifically, we want to go to BC Friday, Jan 21st through Sunday the 23rd.  We'd be willing to go Thursday through Sunday if there is a 3 stay minimum.  I know we should book through an owner, but what are the best sites to do that?  I looked at the website suggested (vacationupgrades.com) but it seems as though it is only for week long stays.  The best I can find is redweek.com. I haven't paid the $15 to join redweek so I can't tell if there are additional fees or not.  I don't want to join, however, unless that is the right way for us to do this.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!  I never knew there was a whole community of vacation rentals out there (we just went with standard hotels before).
> Cyndi



If you find something on Redweek that you want, go ahead and pay the $15. There are no other fees, and that is the only way you can contact owners.  We have booked 2 vacations from those posted on Redweek, and could not have been happier!  The owners are sweet and worked with me every step of the way.  We used 2 different owners and were thrilled with both!


----------



## Alexander

momto4boyz said:


> Oh, and is there an internet connection in the room?  If so, what is the rate/day?  Free?  My hubby needs to work at night.  Thanks!



There is an internet connection on the main phone in the kitchen area.  There is no wireless, so if that is needed, bring a router.

We paid $600 for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom in August and $1,000 for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom Christmas Eve to New Year's Eve.  Both of these were rented on Redweek.  There are some really good deals out there.


----------



## Cdn Gal

wesjohnson said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever gotten a room upgrade when checking in at Bonnet Creek.  We are booked for a three bedroom for 8 days in February.  i was thinking of asking the front desk staff if they offered any upgrades.  I thought it might be a possibility, especially if they are trying to sell us a timeshare.  Any thoughts?



You will only get an upgrade if you are an owner- an owner who has purchased directly from Wyndham.


----------



## Cdn Gal

aprincessesmommy said:


> I am going to apologize in advance if someone has already asked this question but I have perused the thread and didn't see an answer.  We are taking our first family trip to DW in 4 weeks and it will be my DH and DD's first trip ever.  We are booked for a 2/2 at BC and I'd like some advice on which building to request.  I called on Fri and they had us in Bldg 1 on the 6th floor which the front desk said was an excellent room.  However, I would like something on the 2nd or 3rd floor since DD is turning 2 next week and I don't like the idea of high balconies with such a little one.
> 
> He said he would move us to 3rd floor in Bldg 6.  My question is that I have seen hardly any feedback on Bldg 6.  I'm wondering if anyone has stayed there and what your experience was like.  Also, how close are the playgrounds to this bldg and is there construction still going on next door?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer advice!  I just love this thread it is full of so much useful information.
> 
> Thanks again



Building 6 is the newest building.  It is beautiful.  Yes though you are right beside the construction (but it would be the same if you were in building 1)  You would be closer to the play structures if you were in Building #1 as it is a shorter walk.  To be honest, you really can't go wrong with any of the buildings, they are all really well maintained.


----------



## Cdn Gal

For those of you who are thinking of booking through Ken, book soon!  Our fees went up at Bonnet Creek (which we were expecting) but if most of Ken's points are at Bonnet Creek, then his fees went up as well, which means a higher price to the renters.  Ours went up about $23 a month.


----------



## wed100105

momto4boyz said:


> Wow.  So Ken is super fast!  He said $299 for 2 nights or $399 for 3 nights (including taxes and fees).  On Redweek.com I saw someone renting for $110/night.  I assume they would add taxes and fees.  Hmm...probably end up being the same price.
> 
> Would I get a better deal on the TUGBBS website?  I was really hoping to pay around $110-125/night so I guess the 3 night stay is pretty close at $133/night.
> 
> I know I'm being super thrifty here, the better deal I get, the more times I get to go and I'd love to go for the weekend every other month (since we just drive over from Tampa).
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I am a VIP gold owner at Bonnet Creek and use redweek to rent out our excess points. I can't speak for other owners, but I never add any taxes or fees. The price you see is the price you pay. There are no other costs. I'm also a member on TUG. I can highly recommend both sites. As far as the cost, it all depends on points. For example, I just rented out a three bedroom deluxe for five nights for $500. The renter wanted to go during the week in January. It's a win-win. She gets a fabulous 3 bedroom unit for $100 a night (including all fees) and I use the money to pay for my maintenance fees. 

I'm so jealous that you have a short drive to Bonnet Creek! I'd never have excess points if I was that close! If you have any other questions, just ask. There are a lot of other owners on this tread, too. HTH!


----------



## wed100105

Cdn Gal said:


> For those of you who are thinking of booking through Ken, book soon!  Our fees went up at Bonnet Creek (which we were expecting) but if most of Ken's points are at Bonnet Creek, then his fees went up as well, which means a higher price to the renters.  Ours went up about $23 a month.



Not to get off topic here, but on  my assessment my property taxes were included this year. The increase in cost is very minimal IF it includes my property taxes in my monthly assessment instead of in October with a separate bill. Did you notice this, too?


----------



## momto4boyz

Thanks for the replies...ya'll are SO helpful!  I'll keep working on it.  Glad to hear redweek and tugbbs are the right places to be looking.

Thanks also for the info on the internet connection.  Using a cable would work just fine for us, as long as he can get connected.  

P.S.  Wed100105:  if you ever need to get rid of some points cheap, we'd be happy to pop over for the weekend to use them for you!    Just let me know.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Cdn Gal said:


> You will only get an upgrade if you are an owner- an owner who has purchased directly from Wyndham.



This isn't true.  I'm an owner who bought resale off of Ebay and I got upgraded from a 2 bdr to a 3 bdr this past Oct.  You can get upgraded if you ask nicely at the desk and they have excess availability.  I always try!


----------



## TotoToo

Cdn Gal said:


> You will only get an upgrade if you are an owner- an owner who has purchased directly from Wyndham.



Total sales BS (do you expect anything else?). Naturally if you are VIP, which can only be done now with direct Wyndham purchase (don't EVER do that - you'll lose big time) there is the possibility, but no guarantee, of an upgrade. If you aren't VIP there is almost as good a possibility of an upgrade but again no guarantee. One of tens of thousands (in $$) of reasons *never* to buy Wyndham timeshare retail. What you get for the extra $$ is not guaranteed (any of it not just upgrades) but your initial money is gone - that's a guarantee for sure. 

In fact at this time while Wyndham timeshares (points) are perhaps THE best value in all of the timeshare systems (and not just because of BC but the whole Wyndham internal system which has a ton of great resorts/locations available to owners) you shouldn't buy - even resale - unless you plan to use the system. Buying to rent or trade is not a good value due to annual fees and (with RCI) exchange fees. If you buy to use the internal resorts it is a great value as you can get points virtually free and then just pay the annual fees.  For use it's a great bargain.


----------



## klmrph

Just curious, how many were able to check in before 4pm?  If you did check in early, what day did you check in and were you there during a slow season?


----------



## Baltica

I'm curious about early check in as well.

If we aren't allowed to check in before 4:00, is it still possible to use the resorts facilities (i.e., pool) or should we find other things to do until the room is available?


----------



## TotoToo

Baltica said:


> I'm curious about early check in as well.
> 
> If we aren't allowed to check in before 4:00, is it still possible to use the resorts facilities (i.e., pool) or should we find other things to do until the room is available?



Depending on the level of occupancy (higher= less chance) we've had the use of facilities approved or denied at various Wyndham resorts. There seems to be no set policy but it never hurts to ask. I would plan on a "no" but if they say yes then its a bonus.


----------



## Cdn Gal

wed100105 said:


> Not to get off topic here, but on  my assessment my property taxes were included this year. The increase in cost is very minimal IF it includes my property taxes in my monthly assessment instead of in October with a separate bill. Did you notice this, too?



Thank you!!  I just pulled out my paperwork and looked more closely at my assessment summary- yes the increased amount does include the property taxes.  I have always hated paying for it separately every year!  That is good news b/c all I knew was that I was paying $186 and now it is over $200.  Thank you


----------



## Cdn Gal

TotoToo said:


> Total sales BS (do you expect anything else?). Naturally if you are VIP, which can only be done now with direct Wyndham purchase (don't EVER do that - you'll lose big time) there is the possibility, but no guarantee, of an upgrade. If you aren't VIP there is almost as good a possibility of an upgrade but again no guarantee. One of tens of thousands (in $$) of reasons *never* to buy Wyndham timeshare retail. What you get for the extra $$ is not guaranteed (any of it not just upgrades) but your initial money is gone - that's a guarantee for sure.
> 
> In fact at this time while Wyndham timeshares (points) are perhaps THE best value in all of the timeshare systems (and not just because of BC but the whole Wyndham internal system which has a ton of great resorts/locations available to owners) you shouldn't buy - even resale - unless you plan to use the system. Buying to rent or trade is not a good value due to annual fees and (with RCI) exchange fees. If you buy to use the internal resorts it is a great value as you can get points virtually free and then just pay the annual fees.  For use it's a great bargain.



This has been our experience: We have always asked before for an upgrade and we have been told that b/c we are non-vip (we too purchased off of ebay) that we cannot get one.  This has been told to us by the front desk.  (and yes we have asked nicely) This has not just been for BC but for Daytona Ocean Walk and GG Williamsburg.  My dad too has asked for an upgrade and has not received one either when he has stayed at BC.  (he bought resale)  My godfather however who purchased directly from Wyndham has always gotten an upgrade for not only BC but for Vegas etc., etc.  Regardless we have been very happy with our accommodations.  I will make sure to try again when we do San Antonio in a couple of months.


----------



## Cdn Gal

klmrph said:


> Just curious, how many were able to check in before 4pm?  If you did check in early, what day did you check in and were you there during a slow season?



March break- no early check in, August, 2nd week, yes we were in at 10am.


----------



## Echo queen

Cdn Gal said:


> This has been our experience: We have always asked before for an upgrade and we have been told that b/c we are non-vip (we too purchased off of ebay) that we cannot get one.  This has been told to us by the front desk.  (and yes we have asked nicely) This has not just been for BC but for Daytona Ocean Walk and GG Williamsburg.  My dad too has asked for an upgrade and has not received one either when he has stayed at BC.  (he bought resale)  My godfather however who purchased directly from Wyndham has always gotten an upgrade for not only BC but for Vegas etc., etc.  Regardless we have been very happy with our accommodations.  I will make sure to try again when we do San Antonio in a couple of months.



We just became VIP in 2010, Our first stay since was San Antonio Dec 18 for 5 nights.  We tryed to upgrade once in the 30 day window with no luck They said they were booked solid for our stay.  Good luck  If you have any questions about SA I may be able to help.  We have been happy with Wyndham bought through Wyndham Live and learn.

I guess I will try for an upgrade at BC in August


----------



## TotoToo

Echo queen said:


> We just became VIP in 2010, Our first stay since was San Antonio Dec 18 for 5 nights.  We tryed to upgrade once in the 30 day window with no luck They said they were booked solid for our stay.  Good luck  If you have any questions about SA I may be able to help.  We have been happy with Wyndham bought through Wyndham Live and learn.
> 
> I guess I will try for an upgrade at BC in August



Exactly my point. VIP or not the availability of an upgrade is solely dependent on availability and few better units sneak through to check in if it's an in demand time.  So paying to be VIP (which means a purchase cost that is as much as 95% to 100% higher than resale - there are nice packages of Wyndham points out there for free plus closing) is unfortunately a guarantee of nothing (benefits are NOT guaranteed and can/have been changed - always lowered - at will by Wyndham) except that they got far too many dollars from you at purchase. You cannot resell VIP so it has zero value there. 

Over 15 years experience with the very good Wyndham system (thee have been a number of ownership & name changes over those years) says buy a reasonable amount of annual points (we've found 250,000 - 300,000 a goos number) that allows you to pool, borrow, rent and exchange to stretch what represents about 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom unit to one high value (3-4 bedroom and/or Presidential level) unit or 3-4 or more units (by careful stretching of points/RCI deposits - you get a free RCI Weeks account with your ownership of points) and ask for the VIP benefits such as early check in / late checkout, upgrades, etc - your chances are just as good as the VIP owners tends to be.  The purchase now days will be well under $1500 - perhaps as low as a few hundred. For that it represents a practically unbeatable value if you use it carefully. 

Renting is certainly a less obligating option for a short term but if you plan to use top demand times and frequently over 5-10 years owning inexpensive points may be the far better choice.


----------



## twoplustwins

Waiting for the official "okay" from DH . . . but we are booking for November!!!!


----------



## Candit98

geenerbell said:


> Check out ebay!





jessie32 said:


> i would love to stay here.looking to go june 25 or june 26 2011 for a week.can you tell me where to book from?tryed with ken and wants $200 a night.would love to get it cheaper.as not much money and want to stay here.as i want to stay close to disney.thanks



My husband and I have points to rent at Bonnet Creek due to an illness in the family we are not able to use the points and are looking to get rid of them.  If you are interested in a quote I would be happy to give you one.

Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

wed100105 said:


> Not to get off topic here, but on  my assessment my property taxes were included this year. The increase in cost is very minimal IF it includes my property taxes in my monthly assessment instead of in October with a separate bill. Did you notice this, too?





Cdn Gal said:


> Thank you!!  I just pulled out my paperwork and looked more closely at my assessment summary- yes the increased amount does include the property taxes.  I have always hated paying for it separately every year!  That is good news b/c all I knew was that I was paying $186 and now it is over $200.  Thank you



I had noticed that too.   Honestly it'd be interesting to see what my monthly total is this month to see if the monthly payment includes the taxes or if it's a lower amount than what was shown on the budget assessment with the separate tax bill later.     

Florida is the only state that usually bills separate right?    I wonder if it's a change in the way wyndham handles them,   or if it's just a flaw in their "form" which doesn't account for the way the State bills.


----------



## klmrph

Which pool(s) are saltwater?


----------



## Marci

momto4boyz said:


> We live in Tampa and like to drive (sometimes last minute) to stay at disney for a weekend.  My husband is a contractor so he doesn't get vacation time...certainly not a whole week (maybe a day here or there).  We used to use hotwire and stay at nice hotels, but now that we are a family of 6 (4 kids) we need more room.  *What is the best way for us to do this?*  I love the Hilton Bonnet Creek and am sure I'd love the Wyndham BC as well.
> 
> Specifically, we want to go to BC Friday, Jan 21st through Sunday the 23rd.  We'd be willing to go Thursday through Sunday if there is a 3 stay minimum.  I know we should book through an owner, but what are the best sites to do that?  I looked at the website suggested (vacationupgrades.com) but it seems as though it is only for week long stays.
> Cyndi



We have a similar situation, but live on the East Coast of Florida. I've booked 2 night stays through Ken at VacationUpgrades before. Because of that $99 fee that owners have to pay you certainly do better per night if you stay longer, but IME he doesn't limit you to week long stays. 
I too am pretty new to this type of "hotel" booking, which is why I feel pretty good about booking with Ken. He has had many positive reviews here and knows what he is doing--very professional, has a rental agreement etc. He seems to know what he is doing vs someone who is doing this as a one time thing because they can't use their own points. 
Good luck!


----------



## aprincessesmommy

Thanks so much!


----------



## skylizard

Candit98 said:


> My husband and I have points to rent at Bonnet Creek due to an illness in the family we are not able to use the points and are looking to get rid of them.  If you are interested in a quote I would be happy to give you one.
> 
> Thanks



I'm looking for a rental for 2/19-2/27. Would that be a possibilty?


----------



## two*little*birds

How do people book a presidential unit? Also, are they only available in 4 bedroom units?

When booking (through Ken or someone else) how do you make a specific room request? i.e. would like a high floor, possible view of nightly fireworks?

How far is parking from your perspective unit?


----------



## Upatnoon

two*little*birds said:


> How do people book a presidential unit? Also, are they only available in 4 bedroom units?
> 
> When booking (through Ken or someone else) how do you make a specific room request? i.e. would like a high floor, possible view of nightly fireworks?
> 
> How far is parking from your perspective unit?


Presidential Rooms are also available in 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms. You would have to find someone with enough points to secure a reservation. On ebay, they rent for roughly 20 percent more than a regular unit.

As for room requests, you can call the resort ahead of time, but my experience is that you get your room when you check in, so that is the time to make a request. The front desk has always offered me a few options.

Parking is not far, but when you return home from the parks will determine how close you get.


----------



## Upatnoon

klmrph said:


> Which pool(s) are saltwater?


1 pool, in the front where you check in.


----------



## two*little*birds

Is $1,195.00 a good rate for 10 nights in a 2-bedroom deluxe? Since we haven't been before I have no idea how to compare.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## two*little*birds

I've seen others mention redweek.com here, has anyone successfully used it to book their vacation for a good rate?


----------



## PoppyGirl

Can someone tell me about the check-in process?  A friend gave us a week  in her timeshare, so we are guests.  What should I expect when we check in?


----------



## Upatnoon

PoppyGirl said:


> Can someone tell me about the check-in process?  A friend gave us a week  in her timeshare, so we are guests.  What should I expect when we check in?


When you arrive at the resort, you will enter through a guarded gate. There they will check your name on a list and then let you in.

You will then check in at the main registration building, just like any hotel. You can request where in the resort you would like to stay and they will go over your room options. You will get your room assignment and be given your key cards.

To get your parking pass, you will go to a second desk, where they will also attempt to get you to attend a presentation about becoming an owner. You can refuse, of course. It isn't too painful. They have balloons for your kids, too.

Now that you have your keys and parking pass, you can head to the tower with your room. I drive to the parking area in front of the tower, get a luggage cart, load up and take the stuff to our room. Then I move the car to a parking space.

If you don't have a car, I have seen workers giving guests rides on golf carts loaded with luggage, so that is how you will get your stuff from the main building to your room.


----------



## Upatnoon

two*little*birds said:


> Is $1,195.00 a good rate for 10 nights in a 2-bedroom deluxe? Since we haven't been before I have no idea how to compare.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I have never paid more than $100 a night and usually less. I do not go during peak times, however, such as Christmas week or 4th of July week.

A simple way to see what rooms rent for is to look on ebay in the completed listings. There are several people on ebay who rent Bonnet Creek rooms like a business, so you can get a good idea of what the going rate is.


----------



## two*little*birds

Upatnoon said:


> I have never paid more than $100 a night and usually less. I do not go during peak times, however, such as Christmas week or 4th of July week.
> 
> A simple way to see what rooms rent for is to look on ebay in the completed listings. There are several people on ebay who rent Bonnet Creek rooms like a business, so you can get a good idea of what the going rate is.



Thanks, that rate is from someone on eBay... and it's not during a peak time. So I guess I should look around a little more then, or consider redweek.com?


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Anyone rely completely on the shuttles at BC?  The main reason we stay onsite is because of the Disney transportation.  Even though we drive down and have our van...we much prefer just to hop on a bus/monorai/boat.  

 My kids are very spaced out in age...therefore we don't all do the same thing everyday.   I love everything I've seen about BC so far..but can't find much firsthand about people using the shuttles only.  

 Does anyone have any feedback?  This is the one thing that is making me reluctant to book!


----------



## MichaelColey

two*little*birds said:


> Is $1,195.00 a good rate for 10 nights in a 2-bedroom deluxe? Since we haven't been before I have no idea how to compare.


It sounds a little high, but possibly reasonable depending on when you're going.  We paid $600 for 7 nights off-season, but I know prime season takes about twice the points.


----------



## MichaelColey

Jenny-momof3 said:


> Anyone rely completely on the shuttles at BC?


We drive, but the shuttles seemed convenient and regular.  I did take the shuttle one day with two of the kids when we split up, and we didn't have to wait long and there was plenty of space on the shuttle.  I think the shuttle runs every 20 minutes most of the time.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Holy cow...every 20 minutes?!  That's just as often as the Disney shuttles most the time!!


----------



## cam&chris

Help! Trying to decide which building to request. We have a 2 bedroom booked for May 2011.

Building 3 appeals to me because of the pool with the slide in front of it, could have a lake AND a fireworks view, close to the mini golf (which I know my boys are going to want to play often LOL)

Building 5 is newer but if I had to choose lake OR fireworks then I would have to choose lake view because we love to sit on the balcony and the lake view is always there whereas the fireworks are only for a few minutes. Lazy river at that pool also appeals to us.

Is the slide in front of building 3 an open or closed slide? Is the pool at the bottom deep? Are life jackets allowed to be worn when going down this slide?


----------



## cam&chris

Is there construction going on between building 3 and building 6? I thought that I saw somewhere that there was a hotel being constructed? Can you walk all the way around the lake or is the path blocked at some point due to construction?


----------



## PoppyGirl

Upatnoon said:


> When you arrive at the resort, you will enter through a guarded gate. There they will check your name on a list and then let you in.
> 
> You will then check in at the main registration building, just like any hotel. You can request where in the resort you would like to stay and they will go over your room options. You will get your room assignment and be given your key cards.
> 
> To get your parking pass, you will go to a second desk, where they will also attempt to get you to attend a presentation about becoming an owner. You can refuse, of course. It isn't too painful. They have balloons for your kids, too.
> 
> Now that you have your keys and parking pass, you can head to the tower with your room. I drive to the parking area in front of the tower, get a luggage cart, load up and take the stuff to our room. Then I move the car to a parking space.
> 
> If you don't have a car, I have seen workers giving guests rides on golf carts loaded with luggage, so that is how you will get your stuff from the main building to your room.



When my friend called to make the reservation the agent told her that we would be in building 6 so I sort of thought we wouldn't really have any choice in it.


----------



## Cdn Gal

When we were there in August construction was still going on and you could not walk all the way around the pond.  I posted tons of pics on this thread showing everything- sorry I don't know the page #.


----------



## Upatnoon

PoppyGirl said:


> When my friend called to make the reservation the agent told her that we would be in building 6 so I sort of thought we wouldn't really have any choice in it.


Some owners with certain VIP status can pick their rooms. Building 6 is the newest building and is all presidential units with its own check-in area, so that is likley your situation


----------



## Upatnoon

Cdn Gal said:


> When we were there in August construction was still going on and you could not walk all the way around the pond.  I posted tons of pics on this thread showing everything- sorry I don't know the page #.


When we were there in November you could walk all the way around the lake


----------



## Upatnoon

cam&chris said:


> Help! Trying to decide which building to request. We have a 2 bedroom booked for May 2011.
> 
> Building 3 appeals to me because of the pool with the slide in front of it, could have a lake AND a fireworks view, close to the mini golf (which I know my boys are going to want to play often LOL)
> 
> Building 5 is newer but if I had to choose lake OR fireworks then I would have to choose lake view because we love to sit on the balcony and the lake view is always there whereas the fireworks are only for a few minutes. Lazy river at that pool also appeals to us.
> 
> Is the slide in front of building 3 an open or closed slide? Is the pool at the bottom deep? Are life jackets allowed to be worn when going down this slide?


It is an open silde and I do not recall any life jackets. I like building 5 because to play mini golf you have to stop at the main clubhouse to get your clubs, and its on the way to pick them up and drop them off. Also, there are several hot tubs at the bottom of building 5, which is very nice after a day of walking around the parks.


----------



## Echo queen

This thread is making me so excited about my August trip and I have vacationed at BC before  The first time we were very busy with WDW and did not spend time enjoying it, this time we will be there for 7 days and then move on to WDW for 5 days so we will really get into the resort extras and fun.


----------



## PoppyGirl

Upatnoon said:


> Some owners with certain VIP status can pick their rooms. Building 6 is the newest building and is all presidential units with its own check-in area, so that is likley your situation



Ok...would it say that on my confirmation sheet?  I see it says the unit type is a 2 bedroom presidential.  What does that mean?  Thanks for your help!  I've only ever stayed on Disney property and I try to read a little bit of this thread every day so I know what to expect.


----------



## jackglick

Anyone have any pictures of the 3 bedroom?  We have one booked for August.   Thanks.


----------



## Upatnoon

PoppyGirl said:


> Ok...would it say that on my confirmation sheet?  I see it says the unit type is a 2 bedroom presidential.  What does that mean?  Thanks for your help!  I've only ever stayed on Disney property and I try to read a little bit of this thread every day so I know what to expect.


Your confirmation sheet probably doesn't say much, as everything is in the computer system.

You are in a Presidential room, which means it has upgraded fixtures and furniture. For example, granite countertops. Building 6 is also the newest tower, and is in next to the new pirate-themed pool.

 When you arrive at the gate, the guard will tell you if you check in at building 6 or at the main registration area. There is also a bus stop in front on building 6 if you plan on taking the bus to the parks.


----------



## two*little*birds

MichaelColey said:


> It sounds a little high, but possibly reasonable depending on when you're going.  We paid $600 for 7 nights off-season, but I know prime season takes about twice the points.



Thanks, we're looking to go for 10 nights at the beginning of October. Ken's rates were also the same.


----------



## awhitey

I booked my family's first stay at BC for January 28th through February 5th, and I am so excited.  We have always stayed on property and it took some convincing on my part to get my husband to try BC, but he finally gave in.  I am so looking forward to the space, the balcony and all they have to offer.  I do need some advise on one thing though...the sales pitch.  I have no interest in doing the "tour" or buying anything from them.  Can someone please tell me what I need to do to avoid being hounded.

Thanks!


----------



## darrius1st

two*little*birds said:


> Thanks, we're looking to go for 10 nights at the beginning of October. Ken's rates were also the same.



you can also check ebay. We stayed in a 2 bedroom for 8 days last August for $400.


----------



## Upatnoon

two*little*birds said:


> Thanks, we're looking to go for 10 nights at the beginning of October. Ken's rates were also the same.


The beginning of October is not an expensive time to go, but with Bonnet Creek, if you want to book that many months out, you will pay more than if you wait until 60 days out.


----------



## carlbarry

awhitey said:


> I booked my family's first stay at BC for January 28th through February 5th, and I am so excited.  We have always stayed on property and it took some convincing on my part to get my husband to try BC, but he finally gave in.  I am so looking forward to the space, the balcony and all they have to offer.  I do need some advise on one thing though...the sales pitch.  I have no interest in doing the "tour" or buying anything from them.  Can someone please tell me what I need to do to avoid being hounded.
> 
> Thanks!



When they send you to the desk in the center back of the lobby to pick up your "welcome package," tell the person there you're not interested.  However, I've heard they will keep calling.  Some people just unplug the phone.  However, they do robocalls with the day's activities.
I went on the tour out of curiosity, as it was the first time I stayed at a Wyndham resort on my new ownership.  The money was worth it, but they did keep me well beyond the promised length, until I just put my foot down and said I'm there for a vacation, not to be badgered.


----------



## PoppyGirl

Upatnoon said:


> Your confirmation sheet probably doesn't say much, as everything is in the computer system.
> 
> You are in a Presidential room, which means it has upgraded fixtures and furniture. For example, granite countertops. Building 6 is also the newest tower, and is in next to the new pirate-themed pool.
> 
> When you arrive at the gate, the guard will tell you if you check in at building 6 or at the main registration area. There is also a bus stop in front on building 6 if you plan on taking the bus to the parks.



Thank you--that was very helpful.  



awhitey said:


> I booked my family's first stay at BC for January 28th through February 5th, and I am so excited.  We have always stayed on property and it took some convincing on my part to get my husband to try BC, but he finally gave in.  I am so looking forward to the space, the balcony and all they have to offer.  I do need some advise on one thing though...the sales pitch.  I have no interest in doing the "tour" or buying anything from them.  Can someone please tell me what I need to do to avoid being hounded.
> 
> Thanks!



Ack!     I'm a little worried about this myself.  It's just me and DD and I am staying as the guest of a friend.  I'm interested in the answer to this too!  Thanks for asking.  

I just thought of this....when I was a kid, my parents went on a tour in AK....my little brother threw up in the car and the salesman was SO happy just to get rid of us that we didn't have to finish the tour!


----------



## carlbarry

PoppyGirl said:


> Thank you--that was very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!     I'm a little worried about this myself.  It's just me and DD and I am staying as the guest of a friend.  I'm interested in the answer to this too!  Thanks for asking.
> 
> I just thought of this....when I was a kid, my parents went on a tour in AK....my little brother threw up in the car and the salesman was SO happy just to get rid of us that we didn't have to finish the tour!



Oh, I really doubt that a little vomit would slow down a Wyndham sales weasel.


----------



## Mommy_of_2

I will be coming to BC June 18-25 with 3 kids 3, 5, and 9.  Do you think that Tower 1 would be my best choice?  Is it the closest to the Kiddie areas and is there a Lazy River close? Thanks


----------



## TotoToo

Mommy_of_2 said:


> I will be coming to BC June 18-25 with 3 kids 3, 5, and 9.  Do you think that Tower 1 would be my best choice?  Is it the closest to the Kiddie areas and is there a Lazy River close? Thanks



Tower 1 is our favorite as it is close to the lazy river & other pools and it has the unique design that much better represents the Disney theme experience (classic detailed, lower building with great faux features vs the standard, cookie cutter Wyndham towers that most of the development has now been completed with). If you get it you should be very happy with it.


----------



## Mommy_of_2

Thanks so much for the info.  How soon should I make my request for this building?


----------



## klmrph

Mommy_of_2 said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  How soon should I make my request for this building?



2 weeks before and confirm again at 1 week seems to be the recommended time frame from others in the thread.


----------



## merrybee

Has anyone rented from Endless Vacation Rentals? They appear to be affiliated with Wyndham I would like to hear feedback if anyone has ever rented! 

They have Wyndham Bonnet Creek availability and you get 10% off of the rental using code SB26850398. The total with taxes was $921 for a two-bedroom. 

We went ahead and booked as it allows you to cancel up to two days prior to arrival. We the fact that we could cancel if our plans changed. 

Here's a link to the site if anyone is interested:
http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/main.taf?p=0&promocode=SB26850398


----------



## Brian Noble

This is RCI's to-the-public rental arm.  It's on the up-and-up, and sometimes has halfway-decent deals.


----------



## merrybee

I am glad to know that the Endless Vacations site is on the up-and-up!

Thanks!


----------



## dmtffl

carlbarry said:


> When they send you to the desk in the center back of the lobby to pick up your "welcome package," tell the person there you're not interested.  However, I've heard they will keep calling.  Some people just unplug the phone.  However, they do robocalls with the day's activities.
> I went on the tour out of curiosity, as it was the first time I stayed at a Wyndham resort on my new ownership.  The money was worth it, but they did keep me well beyond the promised length, until I just put my foot down and said I'm there for a vacation, not to be badgered.




I also went on the tour about 3 yrs. ago and found it worth the money.  My dh and I had no intention of buying and was very firm about that.  I also complained to the salesman about being disrupted by the construction (we were woken at 6am every am).  He was very apologetic and helpful.  Whenever the pressure amped up dh and I just took control of the conversation and joked about our inconvenience.  It was hard for the saleman to pitch when we were controlling the conversation.  Once he learned we bought resale he really backed off.  At one point he told us once he hears 7 "Nos" he quits so my dh said "well then no,no,no,no,no,no,no".  We got our money and was let go almost a half hour early.  $75 for a 30 min tour was def. worth it.  Didn't get bothered again either except to fill out a short survey for $25.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Yep- just keep saying 'no' and 'ebay' it is a four letter word to the sales people.  We are always very blunt with them and tell them no right at the beginning.  But it usually doesn't seem to matter they just keep pushing.  We go through the reasons why we would never buy from them- only resale and they usually get up and leave us alone for a little bit b/c they don't have anything else to say.  At the 45 min. we stand up and ask for our gift.  They have to provide us this under law, we get it and leave.  We actually like going to hear about future resorts and plans for the area so we don't mind the presentation.  Just remember if you are thinking of purchasing do your homework!  Go on TUG, Wyndham Owners Group etc.


----------



## carlbarry

Cdn Gal said:


> Yep- just keep saying 'no' and 'ebay' it is a four letter word to the sales people.  We are always very blunt with them and tell them no right at the beginning.  But it usually doesn't seem to matter they just keep pushing.  We go through the reasons why we would never buy from them- only resale and they usually get up and leave us alone for a little bit b/c they don't have anything else to say.  At the 45 min. we stand up and ask for our gift.  They have to provide us this under law, we get it and leave.  We actually like going to hear about future resorts and plans for the area so we don't mind the presentation.  Just remember if you are thinking of purchasing do your homework!  Go on TUG, Wyndham Owners Group etc.


With me, the saleswoman came out with my file, opened it, and said "I see you paid $9,000 for your 49,000 points."  I said, "Nope, $100 on ebay."  That did not slow her down in the least--they are prepared for that, and have a list of "bonuses" you get by buying through them, such as a credit card LOL.


----------



## Cdn Gal

carlbarry said:


> With me, the saleswoman came out with my file, opened it, and said "I see you paid $9,000 for your 49,000 points."  I said, "Nope, $100 on ebay."  That did not slow her down in the least--they are prepared for that, and have a list of "bonuses" you get by buying through them, such as a credit card LOL.



Oh my gosh- that is just crazy!!!!  To think that they would switch up the numbers and then after you told them $100 they still go on and on.  Really???  If you bought that many points off of ebay why do they think that you would even consider buying resale??     Craziness!! 

By the way, I should add that we only go on sales presentations if we have time and are staying quite awhile at the resort.  I really don't recommend it to anybody.  It can be a very painful experience.


----------



## Hemlock

Is it worth it to pay extra for a Presidential Unit?  Some of the "deluxe" units look a little dated.  Can you get a 2 bed Presidential? I am thinking of bidding on ebay for a week in May.  Can most owners book presidential units or do you need to be a VIP owner to book these?  If anyone would like to share the name of a reputable owner, I would really appreciate it (you can also PM me ).  Also, I would be interested in seeing photos of the difference between a "deluxe" 2 bed and a "presidential" 2 bed - any link would be appreciated.

Sorry for all the questions, DH is convinced that BC is the place he wants to stay at for our vacation, but I am very hesitant to move offsite (only because I have only stayed onsite and have always enjoyed it). 


Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Upatnoon

Hemlock said:


> Is it worth it to pay extra for a Presidential Unit?  Some of the "deluxe" units look a little dated.  Can you get a 2 bed Presidential? I am thinking of bidding on ebay for a week in May.  Can most owners book presidential units or do you need to be a VIP owner to book these?  If anyone would like to share the name of a reputable owner, I would really appreciate it (you can also PM me ).  Also, I would be interested in seeing photos of the difference between a "deluxe" 2 bed and a "presidential" 2 bed - any link would be appreciated.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, DH is convinced that BC is the place he wants to stay at for our vacation, but I am very hesitant to move offsite (only because I have only stayed onsite and have always enjoyed it).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


The duluxe rooms cost more points, and there are not as many of them, so you don't see them as often and they command more money. Of course, they command thousands less than Disney would charge for a similar room -- if they even have one.

The presidential units are more nicely decorated. Stainless steel appliances, granite countertops, tile backsplash.

I find the Bonnet Creek deluxe rooms perfectly fine. Of course, people are always looking for the "better" thing, so Wyndham has created the presidential units.

I found some images of presidential units on tripadvisor.com

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Review...et_Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html#27686827


----------



## TotoToo

Hemlock said:


> Is it worth it to pay extra for a Presidential Unit?  Some of the "deluxe" units look a little dated.  Can you get a 2 bed Presidential? I am thinking of bidding on ebay for a week in May.  Can most owners book presidential units or do you need to be a VIP owner to book these?  If anyone would like to share the name of a reputable owner, I would really appreciate it (you can also PM me ).  Also, I would be interested in seeing photos of the difference between a "deluxe" 2 bed and a "presidential" 2 bed - any link would be appreciated.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, DH is convinced that BC is the place he wants to stay at for our vacation, but I am very hesitant to move offsite (only because I have only stayed onsite and have always enjoyed it).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies.



The Presidentials are more expensive (in Wyndham points & thus to rent) for very little improvement in the overall unit. The floor plan & size isn't any different than all other units of the same type (1,2,3 & 4 bedroom) but they do change to a stainless steel group of appliances and, in some places, flat screen tv's (although most "standard" units are now getting those as well). Also the furnishings get a different, I'm not sure it's any better, fabric.

We have stayed in them when the cost difference was minimal or we could get last minute points discount to take one. We wouldn't pay more nor would we feel in anyway "second class" by using a standard or deluxe unit vs the Presidential.  No big deal really.


----------



## bonjoe

Hello everyone, I know this is a silly question, but does anyone know how much a taxi is from the airport to Bonnet Creek? Or do you know who I could contact to find out? OR are there any transportation alternatives to get my family to Bonnet Creek?
I didnt know where else to post, and I am not from the area.
We are planning our small wedding for next month, and I need to get some (unplanned) family from the airport without over stressing my hubby-to-be LOL 
Thank you


----------



## renxiaomi

I am a new comer and I am very impressed by this thread. Couple questions, hoping to get answers:
1. Is the price from Redweek already include tax or any other charge?
2. If I rent from owner from Redweek, or from eBay, what do I get? A certificate? Do I need to check in at front desk with that certificate? Do I usually pay after I get the certificate or do I pay before I receive anything?
3. Can I call their front desk to reserve specific room (eg, floor, building...)?


Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

bonjoe: we always get a rental car.  Honestly, it's worth it.  Once you pay the round-trip transfer costs to get there and back, the car isn't that much more, and gives you a lot more flexibility.

renxiaomi: Welcome to DISboards!  Usually, redweek prices are all-inclusive (most people don't collect lodging/sales taxes on timeshares, even though they are supposed to).  The owner should give you a guest certificate from wyndham (possibly by email).  Usually, you don't need the physical confirmation---they have your name---but it can't hurt to bring it.  You can make location requests.


----------



## renxiaomi

Brian Noble said:


> bonjoe: we always get a rental car.  Honestly, it's worth it.  Once you pay the round-trip transfer costs to get there and back, the car isn't that much more, and gives you a lot more flexibility.
> 
> renxiaomi: Welcome to DISboards!  Usually, redweek prices are all-inclusive (most people don't collect lodging/sales taxes on timeshares, even though they are supposed to).  The owner should give you a guest certificate from wyndham (possibly by email).  Usually, you don't need the physical confirmation---they have your name---but it can't hurt to bring it.  You can make location requests.



Thanks Brian. I saw people mentioned earlier that buying from owner runs the risk that if the owner does not pay dues, I may get rejected at check-in? How do I prevent this? Any suggestions?


----------



## webprinter

Most owners pay their dues.  We pay ours monthly and it is automatically deducted from our bank account.  I could be wrong but if owners don't pay their dues, I don't think they can book units.  I think a lot of owners who rent, own a lot of points and are more likely to pay their dues.  If you are worried, I would ask the owner you are renting from for references.


----------



## Brian Noble

There is no way to be sure that an owner does not fall in arrears between booking the unit and your stay.  Wyndham's accounting office will not speak with anyone but the owner about an account.  Ultimately, you are trusting the owner to do right by you, and in exchange you are getting a good deal.  There is no way to know for sure, but if you build a good rapport, and the owner seems reasonable, the chances are good that things will work out.  The vast majority of these transactions do.


----------



## 2ofUs

Hemlock said:


> Is it worth it to pay extra for a Presidential Unit?  Some of the "deluxe" units look a little dated.  Can you get a 2 bed Presidential? I am thinking of bidding on ebay for a week in May.  Can most owners book presidential units or do you need to be a VIP owner to book these?  If anyone would like to share the name of a reputable owner, I would really appreciate it (you can also PM me ).  Also, I would be interested in seeing photos of the difference between a "deluxe" 2 bed and a "presidential" 2 bed - any link would be appreciated.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, DH is convinced that BC is the place he wants to stay at for our vacation, but I am very hesitant to move offsite (only because I have only stayed onsite and have always enjoyed it).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies.



We were 'upgraded' to a 2-bed Presidential last September.  We were on the 12th floor with AMAZING views - could see the top of 50's building @ POP Century to our left, Caribbean Beach buildings (partial) to the right and in the distance:  EE @ AK, ToT, Chinese Theatre, RnR @ DS!

The furniture was leather, full dining room, full size washer/dryer, huge master bath, good sized 2nd bath.  The only thing we didn't like is that the bedrooms in our unit were right next to each other.  Usually (at least during our other visits) they are at opposite ends of the suite.  My DH said we could almost fit our 3 bedroom home inside this unit.

Personally, we were happy with the std 2-bedroom, but the upgrade was nice.


----------



## 2ofUs

renxiaomi said:


> Thanks Brian. I saw people mentioned earlier that buying from owner runs the risk that if the owner does not pay dues, I may get rejected at check-in? How do I prevent this? Any suggestions?



We ALWAYS by travel insurance - especially when pre-pays are involved.  If you arrive and are turned away (seriously doubt it would happen as others have mentioned) at the very least you know the insurance will reimburse whatever you have paid the owner.  Not much consolation when you are standing there with your bags in hand and kids wanting to head to the parks though!


----------



## cookiebrito

Any tips for purchasing thru ebay?


----------



## mfp

OK, so I have been reading this thread with interest for months and I think we will be going to WDW for spring break and we're going to try to book at BC!  I think we would just get a 2 bdrm.  I have 3 kids, but my youngest is a toddler.  If I put the toddler's pack n play in the master bdrm, would my DH and I still be able to use the jacuzzi and master bathroom w/o waking the toddler (is there a door separating bdrm from jacuzzi or is it an open entrance)?  Thanks.


----------



## KYoung2000

mfp said:


> OK, so I have been reading this thread with interest for months and I think we will be going to WDW for spring break and we're going to try to book at BC!  I think we would just get a 2 bdrm.  I have 3 kids, but my youngest is a toddler.  If I put the toddler's pack n play in the master bdrm, would my DH and I still be able to use the jacuzzi and master bathroom w/o waking the toddler (is there a door separating bdrm from jacuzzi or is it an open entrance)?  Thanks.



Using the jacuzzi with a toddler sleeping in the master bedroom probably wont be possible.  They are essentially in the same room.  Ther is only a small half wall seperating the jacuzzi tub from the bed.   There is a door that seperates the shower/toilet/sink from the master bedroom but that is about it.  I know there are some good pictures up in this thread.  Here is a link for a photo on tripadvisor.  

www tripadvisor com/LocationPhotos-g34515-d488025-w9-Wyndham_Bonnet_Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html#25310771

This if for the deluxe 2 bedrooms.  Not sure the layout of the presidental units though...

Enjoy


----------



## mfp

KYoung2000 said:


> Using the jacuzzi with a toddler sleeping in the master bedroom probably wont be possible.  They are essentially in the same room.  Ther is only a small half wall seperating the jacuzzi tub from the bed.   There is a door that seperates the shower/toilet/sink from the master bedroom but that is about it.  I know there are some good pictures up in this thread.  Here is a link for a photo on tripadvisor.
> 
> www tripadvisor com/LocationPhotos-g34515-d488025-w9-Wyndham_Bonnet_Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html#25310771
> 
> This if for the deluxe 2 bedrooms.  Not sure the layout of the presidental units though...
> 
> Enjoy



Thank you!  That is exactly the info that I needed!


----------



## TinkOhio

We stayed at BC for the first time from Dec. 28-Jan. 1 and are now sold on the value and relaxation that it offers.  Our friends checked in one week before us and were bombarded with sales calls from the front desk.  Unfortunately, my mother passed unexpecdedly while we were at WDW.  We were at OKW for that part of the trip.  We checked in to BC literally right after driving back north to WDW from the funeral.  When the lady at the concierge desk started in on us about the timeshare deal, I told her that we had burried my mother earlier in the day and would appreciate a quiet, stress-free stay.  Needless to say, we never heard a peep from them.


We loved the BC experience, and DH has promised a do-over for this Christmas break.  We were put in a unit on the 13 floor with views of Pop, DHS, the main pool/laxy river, lake and a golf course.  Waking up and watching the sunrise from our balcony was just what the doctor ordered.  We were in a one bedroom, but want to do a two-bedroom this time around.  We rented through Ken Price.  How soon should we book this new stay by?  Also, what are the odds that we will wind up with such a fantastic view/location this time?  Any suggestions?

Thanks to Vettechick for putting this great thread together.  We never would have tried BC had it not been for the great info learned here.


----------



## DCTooTall

mfp said:


> OK, so I have been reading this thread with interest for months and I think we will be going to WDW for spring break and we're going to try to book at BC!  I think we would just get a 2 bdrm.  I have 3 kids, but my youngest is a toddler.  If I put the toddler's pack n play in the master bdrm, would my DH and I still be able to use the jacuzzi and master bathroom w/o waking the toddler (is there a door separating bdrm from jacuzzi or is it an open entrance)?  Thanks.



The Jacuzzi does not have a door seperating it from the main bedroom.  the shower/toilet however are in another room.


----------



## Hemlock

2ofUs said:


> We were 'upgraded' to a 2-bed Presidential last September.  We were on the 12th floor with AMAZING views - could see the top of 50's building @ POP Century to our left, Caribbean Beach buildings (partial) to the right and in the distance:  EE @ AK, ToT, Chinese Theatre, RnR @ DS!
> 
> The furniture was leather, full dining room, full size washer/dryer, huge master bath, good sized 2nd bath.  The only thing we didn't like is that the bedrooms in our unit were right next to each other.  Usually (at least during our other visits) they are at opposite ends of the suite.  My DH said we could almost fit our 3 bedroom home inside this unit.
> 
> Personally, we were happy with the std 2-bedroom, but the upgrade was nice.



I'm not a real fussy person, but some of the photos made the rooms (especially the bedspreads) look a little dated.  I think I might have been looking at some old photos because I have seen other photos that look pretty nice.  I have stayed at POP century (before the refurb) and Coronado Springs and liked both.  

This weekend, we were upgraded from a regular room to a suite at a hotel in Quebec (because my daughter threw up in the middle of the night and there were no other rooms available - we had to pay the difference).  Based on this experience with extra space, DH has decided that he wants to stay offsite  at Bonnet Creek.  My DH is not a Disney lover and has promised that he will "less cranky" if he has extra space, so I will be cancelling our POFQ reservation and looking into BC.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

I was all set to go ahead with starting the process to book a room for the 4th of July week( we're staying for 10 days).  But now I see that rates for that time are $160 for a 1 bedroom and $200 for a 2 bedroom( Ken Price's rates)  Plus we'll have to pay $14/day to park at the parks on top of that.  

 We can stay at Pop for cheaper so DH doesn't see the point in staying here if it's going to cost us more. And he doesn't want to give up the ease of being able to come and go on the Disney buses since we're unsure how convenient the BC shuttles are.  Our kids are far apart in age so we need that flexibility.  

 Sigh...we need the room to spread out...but don't want to pay more to stay offsite.  Friends of ours are going with us so we'll put 1 of our kids in their room so we aren't over the ratio for our room.


----------



## mrzrich

Jenny-momof3 said:


> I was all set to go ahead with starting the process to book a room for the 4th of July week( we're staying for 10 days).  But now I see that rates for that time are $160 for a 1 bedroom and $200 for a 2 bedroom( Ken Price's rates)  Plus we'll have to pay $14/day to park at the parks on top of that.
> 
> We can stay at Pop for cheaper so DH doesn't see the point in staying here if it's going to cost us more. And he doesn't want to give up the ease of being able to come and go on the Disney buses since we're unsure how convenient the BC shuttles are.  Our kids are far apart in age so we need that flexibility.
> 
> Sigh...we need the room to spread out...but don't want to pay more to stay offsite.  Friends of ours are going with us so we'll put 1 of our kids in their room so we aren't over the ratio for our room.



You can stay at POP...4 people and all their luggage in one tiny room with one bathroom.






or you can stay at Bonnet Creek.  Two bedrooms, two bathrooms, a separate living room, a full kitchen and dining room (Save more than $30 a day on Breakfast and even more if you choose to eat a dinner or two in your condo) Washer dryer, so you can pack less clothes.  After staying at BC, it would take a lot to get me back in a tiny hotel room with my family again.






I also have to add the pools at Bonnet creek, the mini golf and the other activities are also big pluses in my book.

Would the other family consider sharing a Presidential 4 Bedroom with you?


----------



## Upatnoon

Jenny-momof3 said:


> I was all set to go ahead with starting the process to book a room for the 4th of July week( we're staying for 10 days).  But now I see that rates for that time are $160 for a 1 bedroom and $200 for a 2 bedroom( Ken Price's rates)  Plus we'll have to pay $14/day to park at the parks on top of that.
> 
> We can stay at Pop for cheaper so DH doesn't see the point in staying here if it's going to cost us more. And he doesn't want to give up the ease of being able to come and go on the Disney buses since we're unsure how convenient the BC shuttles are.  Our kids are far apart in age so we need that flexibility.
> 
> Sigh...we need the room to spread out...but don't want to pay more to stay offsite.  Friends of ours are going with us so we'll put 1 of our kids in their room so we aren't over the ratio for our room.


Those prices seem high, although you are going on a holiday week. I would suggest shopping around about 2 months before your trip. If you find a great deal, you can cancel your Disney reservation.

Bonnet Creek is often cheaper than a value, but not always. However, when it comes to comfort, there is not comparison.


----------



## renxiaomi

Question here: 

For 7 nights, does it have to run from Sat to Sat? I really can not find good schedule flights, if it runs from Friday to Friday it will save me a million. Anybody knows?


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Oh I completely agree that the 2 bedroom would be so much better than the little room at POP.  But just can't get past the paying more to stay offsite part.

 What do the 4 bedrooms run?  Do they have any 3 bedroom units?  The other family we're traveling with would definitely be willing to share with us.  It's just 2 adults and 1 toddler.  If the price would be close to 2 rooms at POP then I know I could convince them.


----------



## Brian Noble

> But just can't get past the paying more to stay offsite part.


If money is your absolute bottom line, *and* you are flying into MCO, you usually cannot do better all-in than a Value room with Magical Express.

But, there are other advantages to a condo over a hotel room.  For example, most husbands are quickly convinced of the wisdom of a condo once they hear that the door to the master bedroom can be locked...


----------



## renxiaomi

If I work with an owner, do you usually request the owner to list it on eBay? Or do you just directly paypal or write a check? I have never deal with private party before and would like to have some thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## TotoToo

Jenny-momof3 said:


> Oh I completely agree that the 2 bedroom would be so much better than the little room at POP.  But just can't get past the paying more to stay offsite part.
> 
> What do the 4 bedrooms run?  Do they have any 3 bedroom units?  The other family we're traveling with would definitely be willing to share with us.  It's just 2 adults and 1 toddler.  If the price would be close to 2 rooms at POP then I know I could convince them.



There are 3 bedroom units. And per square foot of space you are paying far LESS for BC.  As for "offsite" it is all semantics. BC is as on site as any Disney resort but technically the land is owned by someone other than Disney. Do you really care? You still get all the Disney transportation (if you are willing to put up with it - we are NOT) other than the one trip to & from the resort (still free but not on Disney buses).  And as mentioned shop around a bit - you are likely to find lower rates especially as the date gets closer. But Holiday times are more in demand thus higher priced so you aren't likely to find a rock bottom price as you would in quieter periods. 

For our money the few extra dollars - if there even is any - are more than justified by avoiding the cramped space, the limited amenities and the terrible TV choices of Disney when we're in the unit.


----------



## garmich

renxiaomi said:


> Question here:
> 
> For 7 nights, does it have to run from Sat to Sat? I really can not find good schedule flights, if it runs from Friday to Friday it will save me a million. Anybody knows?



During Prime season (weeks #7-14, #23-33, #51-52):
Full week stays (7 nights) at Bonnet Creek require check-in *AND* check-out on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  3-night and 4-night stays require check-in *OR* check-out on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.

During High, Quiet and Value seasons:
A 2-night minimum stay is required, and you can check-in on any day of the week.


----------



## KYoung2000

Jenny-momof3 said:


> ... Plus we'll have to pay $14/day to park at the parks on top of that.
> 
> We can stay at Pop for cheaper so DH doesn't see the point in staying here if it's going to cost us more. And he doesn't want to give up the ease of being able to come and go on the Disney buses since we're unsure how convenient the BC shuttles are.  Our kids are far apart in age so we need that flexibility.
> 
> ....




Bonnet Creek offers shuttles to all 4 Disney parks ( and downtown Disney).  On the first page of this thread there is a link 

(i664.photobucket com/albums/vv2/kelsstuffbucket/ShuttleSchedule.jpg)

to the schedule from this past September.  The schedule changes depending on the time of the year but you can see that in the morning hours the buses run about every 20 minutes and about every hour for even runs.  If you take their buses even 1/2 of your days you are saving money.


----------



## DCTooTall

renxiaomi said:


> Question here:
> 
> For 7 nights, does it have to run from Sat to Sat? I really can not find good schedule flights, if it runs from Friday to Friday it will save me a million. Anybody knows?



  Yes,  you can do Friday to Friday.    BC works off a point system instead of the classic "fixed week" timeshare system,    so there is a LOT of flexibility in the dates.     I noticed someone else pointed out the actual breakdown of their checkin/checkout day policy.



Jenny-momof3 said:


> Oh I completely agree that the 2 bedroom would be so much better than the little room at POP.  But just can't get past the paying more to stay offsite part.
> 
> What do the 4 bedrooms run?  Do they have any 3 bedroom units?  The other family we're traveling with would definitely be willing to share with us.  It's just 2 adults and 1 toddler.  If the price would be close to 2 rooms at POP then I know I could convince them.



they do indeed have 3bedroom Deluxe and 3Bedroom Presidential units,   however there are fewer 3Bedroom units available than 2bedroom units, so if you are wanting one for a holiday week it would be best to reserve ASAP to ensure availability.  

there are also 1bedrooom units available,  so you may still be able to convince your friends to move with you over to BC if they'd like their own 1bedroom condo which would still give them more room than a room at a Value.


something else you may want to consider since you are looking at a 10 day stay....  a Disney AP.  If you get an Annual Pass,  It does include Free Parking at the parks.  You would need just 1 pass to get the free parking,   and would also gain access to any AP discounts which could help make up any price difference.    If you are looking at any Table Service dining at Disney,  you could also look at the Tables in Wonderland card which would save you 20% off your tab up to a party of 10 (including alcohol) at most Table Service.      

There are ways you could find discounts to help make up for any perceived value difference between staying onsite and staying at BC while still allowing you to enjoy the extra space BC would provide you and your family.


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

I have been reading this thread and we are now thinking we are going to give this a go in July.  Do you have to book for a whole week or would a Tuesday-Saturday stay be possible?  We are looking to get a 2 bedroom.  

Another question - for those of you who have stayed both on-site at Disney and off, do you miss the feel of staying in an actual Disney resort?  I love the look of BC and all of the extra space for the price sounds great.  We will have a rental car this time, which we do not typically get when we go to Disney, that is why we are willing to try it this time.  Any tips for a newbie would be appreciated.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> I have been reading this thread and we are now thinking we are going to give this a go in July.  Do you have to book for a whole week or would a Tuesday-Saturday stay be possible?  We are looking to get a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Another question - for those of you who have stayed both on-site at Disney and off, do you miss the feel of staying in an actual Disney resort?  I love the look of BC and all of the extra space for the price sounds great.  We will have a rental car this time, which we do not typically get when we go to Disney, that is why we are willing to try it this time.  Any tips for a newbie would be appreciated.



I can only speak for myself, but I don't miss the feel of Disney...it's actually the opposite.  When I'm staying in DVC (we're DVC members too), I miss the luxury and feel of Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

If we book through Ken at www.vacationupgrades.com, does he take credit cards?  Also, his price for the week we need in July is pretty much the same as booking through Wyndham - is there an advantage to booking one way over the other?


----------



## Cdn Gal

mrzrich said:


> You can stay at POP...4 people and all their luggage in one tiny room with one bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you can stay at Bonnet Creek.  Two bedrooms, two bathrooms, a separate living room, a full kitchen and dining room (Save more than $30 a day on Breakfast and even more if you choose to eat a dinner or two in your condo) Washer dryer, so you can pack less clothes.  After staying at BC, it would take a lot to get me back in a tiny hotel room with my family again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to add the pools at Bonnet creek, the mini golf and the other activities are also big pluses in my book.
> 
> Would the other family consider sharing a Presidential 4 Bedroom with you?



Yep- Bonnet Creek and other Wyndham timeshares have changed how we travel now.  When we go to Toronto or Ottawa for business, and we have to stay in a hotel room- a nice one at that- it is just not the same.    We feel bad about it b/c we're not satisfied with a regular hotel room anymore.  We love the luxury of being able to spread out and unwind.


----------



## klmrph

I won my stay on Ebay through Farrell's Vacations and just wanted to report that I was able to add a day to my stay, so we are now staying 6 nights.  I added a Saturday night for $100, so my 6 nights ends up costing us $595.  They also have a website if anyone is interested in contacting them.  All of their Ebay feedback is 100% positive and communication has been excellent so far. 

http://www.farrellsvacations.com/


----------



## ResortsFrmrCM

What kind of comparison can anyone make that has stayed at Sheraton Vistana Villas in LBV or Cypress Pointe Villas (not Grande)  to BC?  Do you like BC better?  

We are thinking about trying BC this year.  We have stayed at CPV and have always been happy with the space and amenities.  We have rented a 2 and 3 bed there.  Last year we stayed at Sheraton Vistana and thought it was so much smaller in the 2 bed than the 2 bed at CPV.  I don't think we would ever stay at the SVV's again. 

I am just wondering how BC compares to them and was interested in something different and just wondering what I can expect.

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## TotoToo

ResortsFrmrCM said:


> What kind of comparison can anyone make that has stayed at Sheraton Vistana Villas in LBV or Cypress Pointe Villas (not Grande)  to BC?  Do you like BC better?
> 
> We are thinking about trying BC this year.  We have stayed at CPV and have always been happy with the space and amenities.  We have rented a 2 and 3 bed there.  Last year we stayed at Sheraton Vistana and thought it was so much smaller in the 2 bed than the 2 bed at CPV.  I don't think we would ever stay at the SVV's again.
> 
> I am just wondering how BC compares to them and was interested in something different and just wondering what I can expect.
> 
> Thanks for any replies!



If you have ever seen a Wyndham unit of the past 10 years they are fairly cookie-cutter type. BC no exception. The difference in Wyndham resorts are the exterior building style & amenities.  You'd find a unit about eh size of Cypress Pointe but in a much more isolated setting and with more on site features. Overall we prefer Cypress but have and will probably occasionally use BC as it is a different experience for a change up now and then.


----------



## KYoung2000

Just curious about the Shuttle from Bonnet to the Magic Kingdom.  Does it drop you off at the ticket and transportation station or is it able to get you straight to the park so you don't have to take the monorail or boat into the park?


----------



## mrzrich

Jenny-momof3 said:


> I was all set to go ahead with starting the process to book a room for the 4th of July week( we're staying for 10 days).  But now I see that rates for that time are $160 for a 1 bedroom and $200 for a 2 bedroom( Ken Price's rates)  Plus we'll have to pay $14/day to park at the parks on top of that.
> 
> We can stay at Pop for cheaper so DH doesn't see the point in staying here if it's going to cost us more.





Jenny-momof3 said:


> Oh I completely agree that the 2 bedroom would be so much better than the little room at POP.  But just can't get past the paying more to stay offsite part.



But your not comparing Apples to Apples.

Compare POP to a one room Holiday Inn on 192.  If the Holiday Inn costs more then its a no brainer

IF YOU MUST compare BC to a WDW Resort, compare it to a 2 Bedroom Villa at SSR or OKW which are basically in the same geographical area on property and have a comparable floor plan.

BTW you won't find a 2 bedroom at SSR or OKW for $200 a night.  Even if you rented points from a DVC owner it would be around $600 a night at least.  (Not that you can get 4th of July weekend anyway)


----------



## amyy

You have all convinced me.  Just waiting on our contract for our 1st BC stay.  A bit nervous as this is our 1st time off site.  The price difference was too good to pass up.


----------



## twoplustwins

amyy said:


> You have all convinced me.  Just waiting on our contract for our 1st BC stay.  A bit nervous as this is our 1st time off site.  The price difference was too good to pass up.




we feel the same way!  good luck!


----------



## Ckmommy72

Hello all,  I'm new to DISboards, as we are planning our first family vacation to WDW next January...yes, 2012 LOL.  Even though we have a year until we go, I am finding myself completely immersed in all the information available.  The more I look and read, the more I think that staying somewhere like Bonnet Creek is going to be the best choice for us.

That being said, as much as I'd love to book something right away...maybe it'd placate me for awhile, and stop my obsessive surfing Disney related sites...I realize that the best rates for Bonnet Creek are found 60 days or less prior to arrival.  So, my question is this - if I do wait until November or later to book a trip in January, what is the likelihood of there being quite a bit of availability?  I realize there is no firm 100% way of knowing, but I'm just interested In getting an idea.

Thanks in advance.

Cari


----------



## Echo queen

mrzrich said:


> But your not comparing Apples to Apples.
> 
> Compare POP to a one room Holiday Inn on 192.  If the Holiday Inn costs more then its a no brainer
> 
> IF YOU MUST compare BC to a WDW Resort, compare it to a 2 Bedroom Villa at SSR or OKW which are basically in the same geographical area on property and have a comparable floor plan.
> 
> BTW you won't find a 2 bedroom at SSR or OKW for $200 a night.  Even if you rented points from a DVC owner it would be around $600 a night at least.  (Not that you can get 4th of July weekend anyway)



This is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## TotoToo

Ckmommy72 said:


> Hello all,  I'm new to DISboards, as we are planning our first family vacation to WDW next January...yes, 2012 LOL.  Even though we have a year until we go, I am finding myself completely immersed in all the information available.  The more I look and read, the more I think that staying somewhere like Bonnet Creek is going to be the best choice for us.
> 
> That being said, as much as I'd love to book something right away...maybe it'd placate me for awhile, and stop my obsessive surfing Disney related sites...I realize that the best rates for Bonnet Creek are found 60 days or less prior to arrival.  So, my question is this - if I do wait until November or later to book a trip in January, what is the likelihood of there being quite a bit of availability?  I realize there is no firm 100% way of knowing, but I'm just interested In getting an idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cari



If you have exact dates you require then waiting much past 7-8 months prior to check in to reserve can be risky. You will save with requests closer to the use dates but at the serious risk that those exact dates won't be available.


----------



## MichaelColey

Ckmommy72 said:


> That being said, as much as I'd love to book something right away...maybe it'd placate me for awhile, and stop my obsessive surfing Disney related sites...


No, you'll still obsess about it.  At least I do.  



Ckmommy72 said:


> I realize that the best rates for Bonnet Creek are found 60 days or less prior to arrival. So, my question is this - if I do wait until November or later to book a trip in January, what is the likelihood of there being quite a bit of availability? I realize there is no firm 100% way of knowing, but I'm just interested In getting an idea.


Do you have a week picked out in January yet?  If you're flexible, or if it's the last week of January, and you're not looking for a 3BR or 4BR unit, I would think you should be fine.  January is busy the first week or so because of New Year's and is moderately busy for MLK, but in general January is pretty slow.

I would suggest finding a VIP Platinum renter that you're comfortable with and letting him know A LITTLE MORE THAN 60 DAYS OUT what you're looking for and that you want to get it at the 60 day window.  If he books it first thing in the morning, exactly 60 days out, he shouldn't have any problems.

If it does happen to book up, there are many other timeshares (probably 100 or more) available around Disney.  Most aren't quite as nice (or close), but many of them are great and most are cheaper.  You should be able to find SOMETHING acceptable in the off chance that Bonnet Creek is booked.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ckmommy72 said:


> Hello all,  I'm new to DISboards, as we are planning our first family vacation to WDW next January...yes, 2012 LOL.  Even though we have a year until we go, I am finding myself completely immersed in all the information available.  The more I look and read, the more I think that staying somewhere like Bonnet Creek is going to be the best choice for us.
> 
> That being said, as much as I'd love to book something right away...maybe it'd placate me for awhile, and stop my obsessive surfing Disney related sites...I realize that the best rates for Bonnet Creek are found 60 days or less prior to arrival.  So, my question is this - if I do wait until November or later to book a trip in January, what is the likelihood of there being quite a bit of availability?  I realize there is no firm 100% way of knowing, but I'm just interested In getting an idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cari





TotoToo said:


> If you have exact dates you require then waiting much past 7-8 months prior to check in to reserve can be risky. You will save with requests closer to the use dates but at the serious risk that those exact dates won't be available.





What he said....

...But i'll add this.   From reports I've seen from people here,  Ken has been good with rebooking people if he can within that discount window and passing the savings along.


----------



## bwo

I agree with Toto also---I would have loved to wait and tried to get a lower rate, but I had exact dates, which spanned July 4th weekend, and needed a 3 bedroom.  From all I've read, I feel like if I waited until the 60 day mark, I may not have been able to get those holiday dates.  And from what I've read, there may not be any 3 bedrooms available for the last week of June through July 5th? I am using Ken, feel very comfortable, and keep reminding myself that while I could have gambled to save, I'm still saving a couple hundred dollars a night when compared to Disney Deluxe, I have my dates and my 3 bedroom.  Someday when I'm retired and my three little ones are grown, I'll have the flexibility to travel whenever I want and take advantage of those $100.00 per night rooms. Life is good....


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

Booked today through Wyndham for 5 days, 4 nights in a 2 bedroom at the end of July.    How do I make requests for location and views?  Also, if we arrive at the resort before check-in time, can we use the pool while we are waiting to check in?  Is there a place to change?


----------



## garmich

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> Booked today through Wyndham for 5 days, 4 nights in a 2 bedroom at the end of July.    How do I make requests for location and views?  Also, if we arrive at the resort before check-in time, can we use the pool while we are waiting to check in?  Is there a place to change?



In the main building where you check-in, there are public restrooms with a changing area, which I've used.  I believe there is also a shower.


----------



## Ckmommy72

Thanks for all the replies.  Our dates are very flexible...basically we can do anytime between New Years Day and Presidents Day.




MichaelColey said:


> I would suggest finding a VIP Platinum renter that you're comfortable with



Other than Ken Price from vacationupgrades.com, who I've seen mentioned here many times, how do I know if a renter I'm looking at is a VIP platinum renter?


----------



## MichaelColey

I think most of the big renters are VIP Platinum.  (They're at a huge disadvantage if you're not.)  Just ask, and I'm sure they'll tell you.

The reason VIP Platinum owners are able to offer such good deals at 60 days is that they're able to get a 50% discount on the points required at 60 days, plus if there's availability for the unit size you want and the next lower unit size, they can reserve the smaller unit and get an immediate, automatic, free upgrade.


----------



## julie1218

i contacted an owner (is it ok to put an owner's name on here?  initials are k.g.) and was offered $75/night for a one bedroom for may 16-23.  that seems to be a really good rate.  any input on whether i should snag it?  is using my resort network.com reliable?  seems like it would only be as reliable as the owner.  he accepts payments from paypal (which seems better than cash!).

i don't know this person from adam, and i would like to use the recommend ken price but his rate is $120, which is $55 per night more.  perhaps, ken price would come down once i got within the 60 day window and this person is already on that price.  

any input appreciated!


----------



## katallo

julie1218 said:


> i contacted an owner (is it ok to put an owner's name on here?  initials are k.g.) and was offered $75/night for a one bedroom for may 16-23.  that seems to be a really good rate.  any input on whether i should snag it?  is using my resort network.com reliable?  seems like it would only be as reliable as the owner.  he accepts payments from paypal (which seems better than cash!).
> 
> i don't know this person from adam, and i would like to use the recommend ken price but his rate is $120, which is $55 per night more.  perhaps, ken price would come down once i got within the 60 day window and this person is already on that price.
> 
> any input appreciated!



Julie,
I can only speak from experience with Ken Price.  He has always done his best to offer us a lower price at the 60 day mark.  That being said, I know there are many other trustworthy avenues.  Use you judgement...if it feels right, go for it.  I had such a great feeling with Ken from the beginning and have booked through him for years.


----------



## lillygator

just booked a 2 bd for espn - cheaper than all star sports!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksumn1

Hi ya'll. I searched the thread and may have found the answer to my question but I'm trying to make sure. 

We're looking at a trip in 2014 (my college Graduation gift) and am trying to figure out some dates. I saw that BC doesn't really change it's seasons/rates calendar so I figured it'd be a reasonable question.

We are considering a trip from Friday, May 30 to Sunday, June 8. The dates of May 30 to June 3rd fall in high season, and June 4-June 8th falls in Prime Season. How would this work, normally? Would we pay the High Season rate for the first portion, Prime for the rest? Would it be the same reservation?  

We're looking at booking with Ken Price, but since it's ridiculously far out, I thought I'd ask around here first, to see if anyone has dealt with this same situation.

We're starting  to do a Dave Ramsey type program and we have alot of p's and q's to get in order first, and want to have a firm budet in mind from the beginning. And because I'm an OCD planner and I enjoy planning and replanning!!

TIA!!


----------



## KAA1972

We just got back from our first stay at BC and it was fantastic!  We rented points from eBay.  I was nervous but the price was great!  548 for 7 nights over marathon weekend!  And, the seller had 100% positive feedback.  Everything was great with check-in -- except my husband signed us up for the sales presentation -- gag -- the 1.5 hour presentation turned out to be 3+ hours.  Too long for $100.00.  But, we got out of there and solidified our commitment to never buy Wyndham retail -- but to consider buying resale at some point!  

The property was beautiful!  Our room was great and the beds were super comfy!  

My only complaint was that the hot water didn't seem to be very hot and the dryer took a long time to dry our clothes.  Both are minor complaints... 

Overall, it was an awesome stay! Thanks to this board I was happy to find out about BC!!  Thanks again to everyone for their advice!


----------



## julie1218

what does renting points mean vs. just buying a week from someone one ebay?  is it the same thing?


----------



## KAA1972

julie1218 said:


> what does renting points mean vs. just buying a week from someone one ebay?  is it the same thing?



It's the same thing.  Just two different ways to refer to it.  I've always used the term "renting points" because technically you are just renting the points from them for a specified amount.  Whereas "buying a week" seems to imply ownership.  But, both are exactly the same. Just two different ways to call a spade and spade....   You are giving an owner money in exchange for a stay on their points.  I picked up the term "renting points" from DVC Boards where they commonly use the term "rent points" but it's the same as buying a week on ebay or directly from an owner....


----------



## mnorton

What is the rules/law on Timeshare Presentations  and where can i get a copy of the Florida Law to take with me just in case we decide to take a timeshare presentation?


----------



## traveljunkie

Hello,
what building(s) should I request (2 Bedroom) if I am traveling with teens--not sure what pool/activity area would be best.  Also I'd rather have a lake view over fireworks if it means looking at a parking lot.  Any suggestions?  

Thanks!


----------



## MDsMomma

Which pool is zero entry? I think the one behind the main building is but what about the one by building 4/5?


----------



## webprinter

ksumn1 said:


> Hi ya'll. I searched the thread and may have found the answer to my question but I'm trying to make sure.
> 
> We're looking at a trip in 2014 (my college Graduation gift) and am trying to figure out some dates. I saw that BC doesn't really change it's seasons/rates calendar so I figured it'd be a reasonable question.
> 
> We are considering a trip from Friday, May 30 to Sunday, June 8. The dates of May 30 to June 3rd fall in high season, and June 4-June 8th falls in Prime Season. How would this work, normally? Would we pay the High Season rate for the first portion, Prime for the rest? Would it be the same reservation?
> 
> We're looking at booking with Ken Price, but since it's ridiculously far out, I thought I'd ask around here first, to see if anyone has dealt with this same situation.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!



We are Wyndham owners and the date of check in is the date that determines which season you are in.  Owners can only book up to 7d at a time, so if it is more than 7 days, you would have to have 2 reservations (at least that is what Wyndham told me when I tried to book an 8 night reservation for someone this year).


----------



## ksumn1

webprinter said:


> We are Wyndham owners and the date of check in is the date that determines which season you are in.  Owners can only book up to 7d at a time, so if it is more than 7 days, you would have to have 2 reservations (at least that is what Wyndham told me when I tried to book an 8 night reservation for someone this year).



Thank you so much for answering my question. It may not be a huge difference but a couple of nights at High Season rates vs Prime Season rates will buy a couple of meals or some groceries!


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

We are a family of 5 booked in a 2 bedroom through Wyndham at the end of July.  My MIL lives in Florida and would like to stay with us for one night.  Do I need to let Wyndham know?  Is there any price difference?


----------



## MichaelColey

mnorton said:


> What is the rules/law on Timeshare Presentations and where can i get a copy of the Florida Law to take with me just in case we decide to take a timeshare presentation?


I don't know where you can find the rules/law, but this should help:

1) If the salesman's lips are moving, he's probably lying.
2) It's almost always better to buy resale than it is to buy from a developer.  Whatever you buy from a developer will lose 50-100% of its value on day 1.  The benefits they tell you that you can only get from buying from them either a) aren't worth anywhere near the difference in price, or b) are lies.
3) If you do get suckered in to buying from the developer, you have a period of time (varies from state to state, but generally about a week) in which you can rescind your purchase.  Read on TUGBBS.com, research the value, read the contract, research the lies the salesman told you, and decide what you want to do.  There should be details on how to rescind in your paperwork.  Follow it exactly.


----------



## MichaelColey

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> We are a family of 5 booked in a 2 bedroom through Wyndham at the end of July. My MIL lives in Florida and would like to stay with us for one night. Do I need to let Wyndham know? Is there any price difference?


I think the occupancy limit on the 2BR units is 8 (or at least 6), so it's not a problem.

When you check in, you give them a list of the names of everyone staying with you.  You can include her.  (It really doesn't matter, though - it's not like they check it.)


----------



## Upatnoon

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> We are a family of 5 booked in a 2 bedroom through Wyndham at the end of July.  My MIL lives in Florida and would like to stay with us for one night.  Do I need to let Wyndham know?  Is there any price difference?


Your room has a maximum occupancy of 8, so why would there be any extra charge for the 6th person?

That's right, no extra charge at all.


----------



## Lou Holtz

webprinter said:


> We are Wyndham owners and the date of check in is the date that determines which season you are in.  Owners can only book up to 7d at a time, so if it is more than 7 days, you would have to have 2 reservations (at least that is what Wyndham told me when I tried to book an 8 night reservation for someone this year).



So if I wanted to check in on the last day of prime season, I will be charged prime season rates for the entire stay even though the rest of the days are low season?


----------



## Cdn Gal

MDsMomma said:


> Which pool is zero entry? I think the one behind the main building is but what about the one by building 4/5?



The new pool by Building 6 is also now zero entry at one side.  Also the lazy river is zero entry by building 5.  The pool infront of building 4 is definitely not zero entry.


----------



## SamiL

Lou Holtz said:


> So if I wanted to check in on the last day of prime season, I will be charged prime season rates for the entire stay even though the rest of the days are low season?



If you're staying 8 nights and you'll have to have two reservations anyway, why not make the prime season days the first reservation and the non-prime days the second reservation? 

we stayed 12 nights last year and we also had to have two reservations. We asked to stay in the same unit the entire stay and it was not a problem.


----------



## Lou Holtz

SamiL said:


> If you're staying 8 nights and you'll have to have two reservations anyway, why not make the prime season days the first reservation and the non-prime days the second reservation?
> 
> we stayed 12 nights last year and we also had to have two reservations. We asked to stay in the same unit the entire stay and it was not a problem.


I am staying seven nights, doing a Friday-Friday. If I do two separate reservations, I will have to pay the $99 fee and then another $25 fee rather than no fee. Would it just be better to book a different hotel for the first night and then stay six nights at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## JoeU

Has anyone been there recently, or currently there? We are wondering if the new hotel tower has opened yet? My DW and DD have been waiting for a spa on site, and are looking to get their toes done while we're down there for a few days.

We managed to make Bonnet Creek bookends to a 7 day cruise!

Joe


----------



## JoeU

Lou Holtz said:


> I am staying seven nights, doing a Friday-Friday. If I do two separate reservations, I will have to pay the $99 fee and then another $25 fee rather than no fee. Would it just be better to book a different hotel for the first night and then stay six nights at Bonnet Creek?



7 nights should require only 1 reservation. You normally check in on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. Any reservation that crosses that threshold (Tuesday to Tuesday say) requires 2 reservations. At least thats what happened to me recently for a 5 night stay.

Joe


----------



## JoeU

JoeU said:


> Has anyone been there recently, or currently there? We are wondering if the new hotel tower has opened yet? My DW and DD have been waiting for a spa on site, and are looking to get their toes done while we're down there for a few days.
> 
> We managed to make Bonnet Creek bookends to a 7 day cruise!
> 
> Joe



Stupid me answered my own question. I called the resort and they are saying that the new hotel won't be ready until late 2011 early 2012! Has anyone heard differently?

Joe


----------



## sdchickie

We stayed in Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) and had a room right over the parking garage, when I first looked out from the balcony I must have just quickly looked down because I said to my kids "not much of a view from this room" A few minuets later my son said "Mom, you can totally see the EPCOT ball. So after looking again I realized we had a great view.









Later that night I realized we could see the castle too. We ended up watching the fireworks from our room every night which was cool because we could watch the MK ones then an hour later watch the EPCOT ones. Yet another reason I love staying here!


----------



## Lou Holtz

JoeU said:


> 7 nights should require only 1 reservation. You normally check in on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. Any reservation that crosses that threshold (Tuesday to Tuesday say) requires 2 reservations. At least thats what happened to me recently for a 5 night stay.
> 
> Joe



Yes, but they said that the season rate is based on the night you check in. My first night is in prime season, the rest is in low season. So would I have to pay prime season prices for the whole week? If so, would it be better to just find somewhere else to stay the first night since I would have to pay an extra $99 on top of the $200 to get a separate reservation.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Hi BC lovers,
We are leaving Thursday for our second stay at BC.  Our first night there is always hectic.  Does anyone have a good takeout/delivery restaurant the reccommend?  We would be looking for pizza/italian/chineese.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Also, do they come to your room or the front desk?

Thanks


----------



## JoeU

Lou Holtz said:


> Yes, but they said that the season rate is based on the night you check in. My first night is in prime season, the rest is in low season. So would I have to pay prime season prices for the whole week? If so, would it be better to just find somewhere else to stay the first night since I would have to pay an extra $99 on top of the $200 to get a separate reservation.



Ok, I had to go back and re-read the initial question.

In the end, is it worth it to book a separate hotel for 1 night? The trade off is $125 plus the hassle of moving around from hotel to hotel. Personally, if you have the ability to book the stay at Bonett in full, I'd personally rather do that. Is there an option to go 7 days and move your vacation 1 day? Or are we talking a Sunday-Sunday trip?

Joe


----------



## Lou Holtz

JoeU said:


> Ok, I had to go back and re-read the initial question.
> 
> In the end, is it worth it to book a separate hotel for 1 night? The trade off is $125 plus the hassle of moving around from hotel to hotel. Personally, if you have the ability to book the stay at Bonett in full, I'd personally rather do that. Is there an option to go 7 days and move your vacation 1 day? Or are we talking a Sunday-Sunday trip?
> 
> Joe


It's Friday - Friday. I'd much rather move hotels after one night than move my dates, if that's what I have to do.


----------



## JoeU

Lou Holtz said:


> It's Friday - Friday. I'd much rather move hotels after one night than move my dates, if that's what I have to do.



Decisions decisions. In the end, from where I'm coming from, I'd much rather switch hotel rooms for 7 nights than spend more time in 2ft of snow! Thankfully I only have 30 more days to wait for Bonett for the 3rd time!

Joe


----------



## newsliner1

Has anyone stayed in tower 6.  We are going in feb and asked for 1st floor close to the shuttle (easier for my mom).  Is this a nice tower or would we be better staying closer to the main building?


----------



## Upatnoon

newsliner1 said:


> Has anyone stayed in tower 6.  We are going in feb and asked for 1st floor close to the shuttle (easier for my mom).  Is this a nice tower or would we be better staying closer to the main building?


Tower 6 is mostly presidential units and is brand new. There is a shuttle bus stop right outside.

As for being on the first floor, Bonnet Creek has excellent, fast elevators, so I don't think that matters much.


----------



## bonoriffic

Here are pictures and videos of my stay in late October in Tower 4. Many pictures of the property, a video from the balcony, and a video "walk through" of a 2 bedroom.

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/bonoriffic/?start=all


----------



## marko

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if you can see the fireworks from a tower 6 villa. Also, if so, is it a combined pool and fireworks view?
Thanks!


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

Just wanted to say I spent the whole weekend going over this thread and I am now way excited about our stay there this July.    Thanks so much to all of the contributors.


----------



## ClanHarrison

bonoriffic said:


> Here are pictures and videos of my stay in late October in Tower 4. Many pictures of the property, a video from the balcony, and a video "walk through" of a 2 bedroom.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/bonoriffic/?start=all



Thanks Bonoriffic!  Your little one looked like he/she was certainly gettin' in some goooood zzzzzzz's  .  All comfy & cozy!  That's proof that the best vacation accommodations provides everyone their own space for comfort & rest.  Excellent!


----------



## webprinter

marko said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if you can see the fireworks from a tower 6 villa. Also, if so, is it a combined pool and fireworks view?
> Thanks!



Some rooms you can and some rooms you cannot.  Yes, you can get a room that has a view of both.  I think to get a view of the fireworks, you have to be fairly high up.  We were up on the presidential floor and there was a view of the fireworks.


----------



## Tracey123

Thanks for the pictures Bonoriffic.  The resort seems to have so many activities, it will be fun to take a day off from the parks to enjoy some of the ammenities.


----------



## ntsammy5

I almost hate to mention this here, but we were at Polynesian Isles for a week in December and then moved to BC for a week.  BC was wonderful, but we actually enjoyed Polynesian Isles better despite the fact that it is an older, more worn resort.  Go figure.  To each their own, I guess.


----------



## julie1218

why did you like about poly isles?  just curious.


----------



## ntsammy5

julie1218 said:


> why did you like about poly isles?  just curious.



I plan on writing a review when I get around to it but the units were enormous, the resort was laid back, very quiet and relaxing.  We are in our mid-60s and I guess we must be slowing down a little!


----------



## braysmommy

bonoriffic said:


> Here are pictures and videos of my stay in late October in Tower 4. Many pictures of the property, a video from the balcony, and a video "walk through" of a 2 bedroom.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/bonoriffic/?start=all



Thanks for the great pictures and videos....think this is where we will be staying next June!


----------



## Tracey123

I saw on the activity schedule that they have Dueling Pianos at the Escudos Bar....is this a place that we can bring kids?  Is it outdoors?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## sdchickie

cinderellamom123 said:


> Hi BC lovers,
> We are leaving Thursday for our second stay at BC.  Our first night there is always hectic.  Does anyone have a good takeout/delivery restaurant the reccommend?  We would be looking for pizza/italian/chineese.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Also, do they come to your room or the front desk?
> 
> Thanks



They have a couple of places that deliver that are located right there at the hotel. I'm not sure how it would work to get anything else delivered from off site since you need the room key just to access the enterance area of each building. We had the pizza from there and it was actually pretty good and they delivered it, for a mandatory 18% delivery tip which was fine since I was going to tip anyway. Price was not that bad either. We did not like the cinnamon bread sticks. They also have a limited grocery food type area in the gift shop. I think they at least had the stuff to make spaghetti and there were a few frozen things as well all majorly over priced.


----------



## ToriPeanut

Staying there in march! cant waiiit


----------



## DisneyLover83

Just booked May 10-15th! Had a great time at Bonnet Creek last year in May and can't wait to go back!


----------



## EC0323

Not sure but I think this is the place to ask these questions?  I was curious how this works.  I have read some of this thread.  So sorry if this is redundant.  I just would like to know all the facts before we make any decisions.  I think we will try to stay there next we go.  But I know salesman lie and it is cheaper to buy a resale anyway.  

 We currently own a time share but it is for use every other year.  Does Bonnet Creek offer that?  Do you have to use a full week?  Or can you split the reservation into smaller blocks... a long weekend here and a long weekend kind of thing?  How often do they raise the maintaince fees?  I think I read that they are about 740 for a 2 bedroom?

Thank you for any information you can give me.


----------



## lindal

Hi there!  I'm so excited-we just booked a last minute trip to BC for the 1st week in Feb.  One thing I was wondering about was trash bags-does BC provide them or should I bring some with me?  I've looked through this thread but couldn't find the answer-sorry if it already has been asked.  We're used to renting at Windsor Hills so this is all new to me.  We usually have to bring toilet paper, paper towels, dish and laundry soap.  I'm pretty sure I read that BC provides all of these things but I might as well double check. TIA


----------



## MichaelColey

lindal said:


> Hi there! I'm so excited-we just booked a last minute trip to BC for the 1st week in Feb. One thing I was wondering about was trash bags-does BC provide them or should I bring some with me? I've looked through this thread but couldn't find the answer-sorry if it already has been asked. We're used to renting at Windsor Hills so this is all new to me. We usually have to bring toilet paper, paper towels, dish and laundry soap. I'm pretty sure I read that BC provides all of these things but I might as well double check. TIA


From memory, so I might be off a bit, but it seems like they provide 4-5 trash bags with each can, a couple rolls of toilet paper with each bathroom, one roll of paper towels, a small (1 oz?) bottle of dish soap, 4-5 single-use dishwasher powder, and one single use box of dishwashing powder.

Many regular timesharers bring Purex laundry sheets.

I've also found it handy to bring spices, tea bags, and a few other things that are easy to pack, nonperishable, and that you wouldn't use anywhere near a whole container of.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Many regular timesharers bring Purex laundry sheets.


As an aside, I no longer use these.  They can stain clothes irretrievably---I ruined two new shirts when on a trip from a business meeting directly to a vacation.

The comments after this review describe the problem.  For general park wear, it is probably fine.  But, be very very careful with anything nicer.
http://www.amomsreview.com/2009/07/07/purex-complete-3-in-1-laundry-detergent-sheets/


----------



## garmich

EC0323 said:


> We currently own a time share but it is for use every other year.  Does Bonnet Creek offer that?  Do you have to use a full week?  Or can you split the reservation into smaller blocks... a long weekend here and a long weekend kind of thing?  How often do they raise the maintaince fees?  I think I read that they are about 740 for a 2 bedroom?
> 
> Thank you for any information you can give me.



Yes, you can purchase an EOY timeshare from Wyndham.  It is a deeded timeshare.  You can purchase points for a TS at Bonnet Creek or at any other Wyndham Vacation Resort.  And the points can be used at BC or at any other Wyndham resort.

During the Prime Season, you can reserve a full week as well as 3- and 4-night stays, and check-in or check-out must be on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  During the other seasons, you can check-in and check-out on any day of the week and a two-night minimum stay is required.

In addition to Points, you will also receive an allottment of Housekeeping Credits (HK credits).  The amount you receive, is based on the amount of points that you purchased.  You receive 1 HK credit for every 1000 points you own.

I've ownd a TS at Bonnet Creek since 2007.  The MF has gone up slightly every year.  At Wyndham Resorts, each individual resort charges its own MF.  It is not system-wide.  Some MFs may be higher and some may be lower.  I believe the MF at Bonnet Creek is somewhere in the middle.

At Bonnet Creek, the 2-bedroom units are the most abundant.  There are far fewer 1-BR, 3-BR and 4-BR units.  If you want a 1-BR or 3-BR, you must reserve it early.  If your "home" resort is at BC, you can reserve at 13-months prior to check-in.  All othe Wyndham TS owners can reserve at BC at 10-months prior to check-in.


----------



## EC0323

garmich said:


> Yes, you can purchase an EOY timeshare from Wyndham.  It is a deeded timeshare.  You can purchase points for a TS at Bonnet Creek or at any other Wyndham Vacation Resort.  And the points can be used at BC or at any other Wyndham resort.
> 
> During the Prime Season, you can reserve a full week as well as 3- and 4-night stays, and check-in or check-out must be on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  During the other seasons, you can check-in and check-out on any day of the week and a two-night minimum stay is required.
> 
> In addition to Points, you will also receive an allottment of Housekeeping Credits (HK credits).  The amount you receive, is based on the amount of points that you purchased.  You receive 1 HK credit for every 1000 points you own.
> 
> I've ownd a TS at Bonnet Creek since 2007.  The MF has gone slightly every year.  At Wyndham Resorts, each individual resort charges its own MF.  It is not system-wide.  Some MFs may be higher and some may be lower.  I believe the MF at Bonnet Creek is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> At Bonnet Creek, the 2-bedroom units are the most abundant.  There are far fewer 1-BR, 3-BR and 4-BR units.  If you want a 1-BR or 3-BR, you must reserve it early.  If your "home" resort is at BC, you can reserve at 13-months prior to check-in.  All othe Wyndham TS owners can reserve at BC at 10-months prior to check-in.




Thank you!  I think I understand but I have still have a few questions.  With the point system, is there an additional charge to use your points at another resort?  With my time share, I have to use/pay Interval International.  Is it hard to get into other Wyndham resorts?  How fast do the 3 and 4 sell out?  Is it like Lecellier reservations and you have to know the 11 month date?  

Thanks garmich  I really appreciate your help and knowledge.


----------



## MomtoGKC

Thanks for all of this information!  We just booked a weekend trip with another family through Ken.  We'll be getting a 3 bedroom deluxe unit.  We would like to be near the lazy river pool & a playground if possible.  On the map it looks like that would be buildings 5 & 6, is that right?  We don't care that much about a view, but it would be a nice extra.


----------



## Brian Noble

> With the point system, is there an additional charge to use your points at another resort?


No, with caveats, as there are some nuisance fees.  For example, each owner gets some number of "transactions" each year.  If you make more than that number of reservations (i.e. you reserve, cancel, and later reserve again == two transactions) you have to pay for those beyond your allocation.  It's easy to avoid most of these with a little planning.



> Is it hard to get into other Wyndham resorts?


Generally, no, but there are exceptions.  Rhode Island, Destin, and the lower-point Myrtle Beach resorts in summer; DC for the 4th and cherry blossoms, etc.



> How fast do the 3 and 4 sell out? Is it like Lecellier reservations and you have to know the 11 month date?


Depends on the time of year.  With the new towers recently opened, these are more available at the 10 month mark than they used to be.


----------



## EC0323

Brian Noble said:


> No, with caveats, as there are some nuisance fees.  For example, each owner gets some number of "transactions" each year.  If you make more than that number of reservations (i.e. you reserve, cancel, and later reserve again == two transactions) you have to pay for those beyond your allocation.  It's easy to avoid most of these with a little planning.
> 
> 
> Generally, no, but there are exceptions.  Rhode Island, Destin, and the lower-point Myrtle Beach resorts in summer; DC for the 4th and cherry blossoms, etc.
> 
> 
> Depends on the time of year.  With the new towers recently opened, these are more available at the 10 month mark than they used to be.



Thank you Brian!  I appreciate the info!  I will continue to read this thread to learn as much as I can before I make any decisions.  I just want to make the right decision for us.  Thanks again!


----------



## traveljunkie

I have a question about the shuttle.  We WILL have a car BUT the only park I am considering using the shuttle for is MK.  I fell in love with being dropped off at the doors using the WDW resort shuttles and would like to be dropped there vs. the TTC and then still having to take the monorail or ferry over.  What has your experience been with the MK shuttle in particular?

Thanks!

--


----------



## ntsammy5

Sorry, the shuttle drops you off at TTC


----------



## traveljunkie

Oh Bummer!  Thanks for the reply


----------



## cinderellamom123

Checked into our 3 BR last night.  Everything was very smooth.  Very happy with unite.  Tried to talk us into the "owners update"  in exchange for $125 disney dollars and 2 free nights at one of their other hotels/locations.  They claim it is 1.5 hours.  Sounds like a good deal to me.  Do they really go 1.5 hours?  I think that starts after the "free breakfast".  Does anyone have any input on this.  It is pouring out today!


----------



## carlbarry

cinderellamom123 said:


> Checked into our 3 BR last night.  Everything was very smooth.  Very happy with unite.  Tried to talk us into the "owners update"  in exchange for $125 disney dollars and 2 free nights at one of their other hotels/locations.  They claim it is 1.5 hours.  Sounds like a good deal to me.  Do they really go 1.5 hours?  I think that starts after the "free breakfast".  Does anyone have any input on this.  It is pouring out today!



All I can tell you is, when I went, they kept me for 3 hours, until I finally put my foot down and said, "I was told an hour and a half.  I'm here for 2 and a half hours.  I came to Orlando to sight see, not spend it in here."  But then they pass you to the next salesweasel, and then the next, then you have to go to a desk to get your "gift," all of which adds another half hour.
If it's raining, and you have time to kill, though, it is probably worth it.  JUST DON'T BUY FROM THEM!  Check ebay, for prices 10% of what it is directly through Wyndham.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

carlbarry said:


> All I can tell you is, when I went, they kept me for 3 hours, until I finally put my foot down and said, "I was told an hour and a half.  I'm here for 2 and a half hours.  I came to Orlando to sight see, not spend it in here."  But then they pass you to the next salesweasel, and then the next, then you have to go to a desk to get your "gift," all of which adds another half hour.
> If it's raining, and you have time to kill, though, it is probably worth it.  JUST DON'T BUY FROM THEM!  Check ebay, for prices 10% of what it is directly through Wyndham.



Ebay prices are more like less than 5% of the Wyndham cost


----------



## Tracey123

Are you sure that the bus drops you off at the TTC instead of at the park for Magic Kingdom?  I thought that I read earlier in this thread that was why people used the shuttle to only go to MK and drove to the other parks.

Can someone else please verify?  Thanks!


----------



## tjmj9801

Tracey123 said:


> Are you sure that the bus drops you off at the TTC instead of at the park for Magic Kingdom?  I thought that I read earlier in this thread that was why people used the shuttle to only go to MK and drove to the other parks.
> 
> Can someone else please verify?  Thanks!



As someone who used this shuttle service in October 2010 for MK, I can **promise** you that you're still dropped at TTC, not the front gate to MK.  It sucks but I don't think anyone takes you directly to the gate.


----------



## rak5701

Tracey123 said:


> Are you sure that the bus drops you off at the TTC instead of at the park for Magic Kingdom?  I thought that I read earlier in this thread that was why people used the shuttle to only go to MK and drove to the other parks.
> 
> Can someone else please verify?  Thanks!



We were there in November 2010 and they drop you off at the TTC. I believe only Disney Resort buses are allowed to go straight to the MK gates.


----------



## buick86

carlbarry said:


> All I can tell you is, when I went, they kept me for 3 hours, until I finally put my foot down and said, "I was told an hour and a half.  I'm here for 2 and a half hours.  I came to Orlando to sight see, not spend it in here."  But then they pass you to the next salesweasel, and then the next, then you have to go to a desk to get your "gift," all of which adds another half hour.
> If it's raining, and you have time to kill, though, it is probably worth it.  JUST DON'T BUY FROM THEM!  Check ebay, for prices 10% of what it is directly through Wyndham.



Thank you for the information on that presentation time's I hate when they say one thing and do another and still want you to buy. Thanks again


----------



## buick86

Does anyone have any recommendations which building to ask for if you have a 4 year old and a 7 year old something that is entertaining for them. Also does anyone know if they have a kids club were they can go to. Thank you


----------



## HeatherBean

LoveBWVVBR said:


> Ebay prices are more like less than 5% of the Wyndham cost



Just curious, has anyone purcharsed their timeshare (not just a week rental, but and annual contract) from ebay? I was checking them out the other day and they seem so inexpensive, that I thought it couldn't be right.


----------



## marko

Can someone tell me when High Season and Prime Season occurs at BC. Does the check-in day have to be a Friday, Sat., or Sunday during these times?
Thanks


----------



## PoppyGirl

I have a question about the sales pressure.  DH and I went to a timeshare presentation years ago but they wouldn't do it unless both of us came.  DD and I are going alone on our trip so I'm wondering if they will even bother me about doing the sales presentation.  Or will I still have to fend them off when I get my parking pass?


----------



## Belle599

PoppyGirl said:


> I have a question about the sales pressure.  DH and I went to a timeshare presentation years ago but they wouldn't do it unless both of us came.  DD and I are going alone on our trip so I'm wondering if they will even bother me about doing the sales presentation.  Or will I still have to fend them off when I get my parking pass?



Hi!  When I check in on Jan 1, I was waiting in the parking pass line for at least 5 minutes so as soon as the next salesperson was free I rushed up to her and told her that I was late to pick up DH and needed my parking pass ASAP!!!  Of course she tried to chat me up, "whose points are you using", "where is your DH this morning" etc. but honestly if you just take control and don't give them the opportunity they will move onto the more weak prey haha.  I just didn't pay attention to her "chatting" and feverishly cleared emails out of my inbox on my iphone to make it look like I was too busy to pay attention to her.  She gave me my pass very quickly and you bet I trotted out of there to "pick up DH" haha.


----------



## amyy

Do we have to pay extra for parking if you don't go through the time share pitch?  thanks


----------



## TotoToo

amyy said:


> Do we have to pay extra for parking if you don't go through the time share pitch?  thanks



No. Parking at the resort is free.  They simply use the get your parking pass system to corner you & get you to sign up for an "update" which of course is a pure sales pitch. Then later, when if you attend and say "I don't want a timeshare or your overpriced retail points"  will blame YOU ("Why are you wasting my time if you weren't interested?", etc).  Best to avoid them or be certain to say NO and get out once the 90 minutes are done. Remember too that the miserable "food" they are offering as breakfast isn't counted as time. If you eat they are "off the clock" so turn down the slop and tell them to get a move on with the "update".  Otherwise they will keep you around for hours. And f course you have no obligation to attend at all f you are there on points, a trade or rental. Only if you got a special price for attending are you obligated to attend and hen can say NO (and you should).  NEVER buy Wyndham points retail as they are 95% overpriced vs resale. Yes, 95% of your purchase cost at retail is lost on the day your rescind rights end. Don't ever make that mistake.


----------



## rak5701

HeatherBean said:


> Just curious, has anyone purcharsed their timeshare (not just a week rental, but and annual contract) from ebay? I was checking them out the other day and they seem so inexpensive, that I thought it couldn't be right.



We did in August 2010 and it is GREAT!!!! I had several coworkers who had bought on Ebay so I jumped on the band wagon. BEST DECISION EVER!!! We got 210,000 points for $800.00...that included closing costs and everything. We used our points for the first time in November at BC (we own in Vegas). We had a 3BR in the new tower 6...and we somehow got upgraded to a Presidential and only paid 135,000 points. When we attended the "sales pitch" for $100 Amex gift card, the guy tried to sell us points thru Wyndham. When I quickly told him we bought resale and for how much it almost shut him up. He tried to tell me that I would never get to reserve in Tower 6 again because it is only for owners directly through Wyndham....not true! I just booked a Pres. Reserve in Tower 6 for May. He told me I was not eligible for free upgrades and I told him we were upgraded for our current stay. He tried to tell me it was their way of Marketing to people to get them to buy through Wyndham...didn't work. He also tried to tell me we were not eligible to book in the 60 and 30 day discount point windows...again not true because I had done it for our current trip. Resale is the way to go!!!! 

We bought through LAMAN34 on Ebay...you can search for the store under this name. Very professionla and honest!


----------



## rogers803

I'm renting a 2bedroom from Ken.What building should I request if I really would like to watch fireworks at nite?


----------



## Brian Noble

> Just curious, has anyone purcharsed their timeshare (not just a week rental, but and annual contract) from ebay? I was checking them out the other day and they seem so inexpensive, that I thought it couldn't be right.


I bought my Wyndham points from a reseller, but two others on ebay.  Yes, it is right.  There are many more people trying to sell their timeshares than there are buyers, so only *the* most desirable intervals have any value at all.


----------



## garmich

marko said:


> Can someone tell me when High Season and Prime Season occurs at BC. Does the check-in day have to be a Friday, Sat., or Sunday during these times?
> Thanks



The Prime seasons at BC in 2011 are during weeks:
#7-14  (check-in on Feb 12, 2011 thru Apr 8, 2011)
#23-33 (check-in on June 4, 2011 thru Aug 19, 2011)
#51-52 (check-in on Dec 17, 2011 thru Dec 30, 2011)

In 2011, there's a Week #53 (check-in on Dec 31, 2011).  It falls between Prime and High Season.  I'm not sure which season it falls in, but I assume it is probably in Prime Season.

Full week stays in all seasons require check-in *AND* check-out on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.  3- and 4- night stays in Prime Season require check-in *OR* check-out on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.

The High seasons at BC in 2011 are during weeks:
#1-6    (check-in on Jan 1, 2011 thru Feb 11, 2011)
#20-22 (check-in on May 14, 2011 thru Jun 3, 2011)
#34-35 (check-in on Aug 20, 2011 thru Sep 2, 2011)
#40-42 (check-in on Oct 1, 2011 thru Oct 21, 2011)

The remaining weeks are in Value season.


----------



## Ksquared

Tracey123 said:


> I saw on the activity schedule that they have Dueling Pianos at the Escudos Bar....is this a place that we can bring kids?  Is it outdoors?  Sounds like fun!



I'm interested to know the answer to this question as well.  Our kids are 6 and 8 and I'd like to know if this is a place we can bring them to.


----------



## MomtoGKC

We just booked a three bedroom deluxe through Ken.  Do I request a building through him?

Any advice what building to request if we would like to be near lazy river pool and a playground?  I read number 6 but think that is only for the Presidential units?


----------



## MichaelColey

HeatherBean said:


> Just curious, has anyone purcharsed their timeshare (not just a week rental, but and annual contract) from ebay? I was checking them out the other day and they seem so inexpensive, that I thought it couldn't be right.


I've bought six timeshares (we travel 15-20 weeks a year), and five of them have been through eBay.  It's about the cheapest place to buy them.  Several things to keep in mind:

1) You can BUY them for cheap, but keep in mind that they'll be hard to SELL also.  Every day, dozens of $1 timeshare listings close on eBay WITH NO BIDS.  Yes, some timeshares aren't even worth a dollar.

2) Research and learn before you buy any timeshare, even resale.  TUGBBS.com is a great resource for that.  They are to timeshares what DISboards.com is to Disney.  It's a great community with a ton of information and helpful people, just like here.

3) Many of the timeshare sellers on eBay are Post Card Companies (PCCs).  Many timeshare owners discover that their timeshare is virtually worthless, yet they're stuck paying annual maintenance fees for life.  PCCs offer to market the timeshare and try to find a buyer, usually for a fee of $2-5k.  Then they turn around a dump it on eBay.  If they can't sell it, the seller is still stuck with it, but is out the money.  Most PCCs sell through sister companies and require closing through yet another sister company (usually to the tune of $300-$500 in closing fees).  From the perspective of a buyer, they usually do a good job, but it's good to know who you're really dealing with.

4) I already said it once, but I can't emphasize how important research is before buying.  Some general tips: Maintenance fees are probably the most important factor.  Owning a prime week (or the best floating range of weeks) is usually best.  Owning in a low-supply, high-demand location (i.e. not Orlando or Mexico) is important.  Owning where you have the most flexiblity (dual affiliation with RCI and II, somewhere you would use, and somewhere where you can rent it out for more than the maintenance fees) is a good plan.  Lockout units can be a better deal, particularly if you're exchanging in RCI Weeks.  Never finance a timeshare.  It's almost never a good deal to buy from a developer.

5) Consider renting instead.

Timesharing can be awesome.


----------



## CajunCookie

WE are going to do a one night stay before crusin.  Both of these resorts look great but I'd like to know from personal experience from your guys.  Looking to spoil the family for one night and have use of the best pool, cleanest rooms (very important to me) and overall family atmosphere.  Which resort would you recommend and why? I'd love to hear from those of you who have been there and done that


----------



## act1980

Hi everyone,

I would really like to stay at this resort. I would like to rent privately as the prices on the website are too steep for me and I also like to see pictures of the actual unit I would be renting.

There will just be myself and Sister renting for 14 nights in October 2011. We would like at least a 2 bedroom unit.

Thanks for the help


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would really like to stay at this resort. I would like to rent privately as the prices on the website are too steep for me and I also like to see pictures of the actual unit I would be renting.
> 
> There will just be myself and Sister renting for 14 nights in October 2011. We would like at least a 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> Thanks for the help




Ken @ Vacation upgrades (think the link is towards the front of this thread) has gotten some good reviews as an owner to rent from.

The Way this resort works,  it would be extremely difficult for a non Gold/Platinum VIP member to be able to guarantee which specific unit you would be renting as for the majority* of the units you make reservations for a room type,  and not a particular room.    This is a points based resort,  and not one with specific week ownership.

  Other than the views out of the units,   For the most part units of the same type are identical.   The resort is very well taken care of, and there is very little difference within the unit furnishings.  (Some slight differences in a Accessable room vs a regular room,     Bigger differences between a "deluxe" room and a "Presidential" room)



 (*Presidential units may allow for specific unit reservations)


----------



## act1980

MichaelColey said:


> It sounds a little high, but possibly reasonable depending on when you're going.  We paid $600 for 7 nights off-season, but I know prime season takes about twice the points.



May I ask who you booked though? That is a very good deal


----------



## act1980

DCTooTall said:


> Ken @ Vacation upgrades (think the link is towards the front of this thread) has gotten some good reviews as an owner to rent from.
> 
> The Way this resort works,  it would be extremely difficult for a non Gold/Platinum VIP member to be able to guarantee which specific unit you would be renting as for the majority* of the units you make reservations for a room type,  and not a particular room.    This is a points based resort,  and not one with specific week ownership.
> 
> Other than the views out of the units,   For the most part units of the same type are identical.   The resort is very well taken care of, and there is very little difference within the unit furnishings.  (Some slight differences in a Accessable room vs a regular room,     Bigger differences between a "deluxe" room and a "Presidential" room)
> 
> 
> 
> (*Presidential units may allow for specific unit reservations)



Can I ask what a deluxe unit has compared to a standard?


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> Can I ask what a deluxe unit has compared to a standard?




In "Wyndham Speak",  a Deluxe unit includes a whirlpool tub/jacuzzi while a Standard unit does not.    Wyndham Bonnet Creek however does not have any "Standard" units,  and is composed entirely of Deluxe units and Presidential units.

A Presidential unit will have an "upgraded" interior,   Meaning granite countertops,  metallic finished kitchen appliances,  and several other little upscale touches.  (Bose sound systems, leather furniture,  etc).      If you are wanting more info on what's included in a presidential,  I'm sure either I or someone else can give you a more complete rundown of the differences when compared to a deluxe.


the Floor plans are the same between the Deluxe and Presidential units however.  (Not including the 4bdrm as there are not any 4Bdrm "deluxe" units at BC)


----------



## act1980

Tell me why I should stay at Bonnet Creek instead of Sheraton Vistana?

I am toying between the two at the moment

Also, do the 2 bedroom units all have 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom? We would only need 1 bed in each room. Can this be requested?


----------



## IdesOmarch

Do any of the pools at this resort have a waterfall? Thanks


----------



## Brian Noble

> Tell me why I should stay at Bonnet Creek instead of Sheraton Vistana?
> 
> I am toying between the two at the moment
> 
> Also, do the 2 bedroom units all have 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom? We would only need 1 bed in each room. Can this be requested?



I like both Bonnet and Vistana.  Bonnet is a little more "dense" (with mid-rise/high-rise towers) so it isn't quite as private, but everything is close to everything else.  The refurbished Fountains unit I had is probably a smidge nicer in terms of interior decor/furnishings than the regular Bonnet units.  On the other hand, the overall resort amenities at Bonnet are a little nicer, especially the pools.  Bonnet is "inside the gates", and feels much more like you are "at Disney" as opposed to "in Florida".

All things being equal, I'd prefer Bonnet to Vistana, but Vistana is a perfectly fine place to stay as well.

I believe all of the regular unit 2nd bedrooms have two beds.  The directory just lists bed configuration as "varies", but the unit capacity is also listed as 8, and there would need to be two beds in the second bedroom to sleep 8.  So, I'm guessing that some units have doubles, and other units have queens.  The Presidentials have a King in the master, a Queen in the 2nd bedroom, and no pull-out couch, for a capacity of 4.  But, the Presidentials cost more points.



> Do any of the pools at this resort have a waterfall? Thanks


I don't think so, but don't know for sure.


----------



## tjmj9801

act1980 said:


> Tell me why I should stay at Bonnet Creek instead of Sheraton Vistana?
> 
> I am toying between the two at the moment



Compare the pictures on both websites.  I've been to SV years ago and the rooms were sooo outdated.  There isn't a bad room at BC.  I've been in a 3 BR and a 4 BR at BC and they were both great!  Facilities were outstanding.  Stay at BC, hands down.


----------



## act1980

Brian Noble said:


> I like both Bonnet and Vistana.  Bonnet is a little more "dense" (with mid-rise/high-rise towers) so it isn't quite as private, but everything is close to everything else.  The refurbished Fountains unit I had is probably a smidge nicer in terms of interior decor/furnishings than the regular Bonnet units.  On the other hand, the overall resort amenities at Bonnet are a little nicer, especially the pools.  Bonnet is "inside the gates", and feels much more like you are "at Disney" as opposed to "in Florida".
> 
> All things being equal, I'd prefer Bonnet to Vistana, but Vistana is a perfectly fine place to stay as well.
> 
> I believe all of the regular unit 2nd bedrooms have two beds.  The directory just lists bed configuration as "varies", but the unit capacity is also listed as 8, and there would need to be two beds in the second bedroom to sleep 8.  So, I'm guessing that some units have doubles, and other units have queens.  The Presidentials have a King in the master, a Queen in the 2nd bedroom, and no pull-out couch, for a capacity of 4.  But, the Presidentials cost more points.
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but don't know for sure.



Thanks for the info

I read somewhere that where the Sheraton and Blue Heron resort is that traffic can be a nightmare at times. Someone posted that it took them an hour and a half to get to Disney one day. Not sure how true this is?


----------



## MichaelColey

I've stayed at the Marriott Royal Palms (about 1/2 mile closer to Disney than the Sheraton Vistana), and the traffic was really light.  It took maybe 15 minutes to get to pretty much any park (other than Animal Kingdom, which is a little further out).  I was there during a non-peak week, though.

Nothing (except some of the Disney timeshares) beats the Wyndham Bonnet Creek when it comes to proximity to the parks, though.  You're essentially on site.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is the cream of the crop (IMHO) when it comes to non-DVC timeshares near Disney, largely due to the proximity.  That being said, there are literally dozens of other nice timeshares (including [alphabetically] Barefoot'n in the Keys at Old Town, Cypress Pointe Resort, Grand Beach I, HGVC at SeaWorld, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake East Village, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake North Village, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake River Island, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake West Village, Marriott's Imperial Palms, Marriott's Royal Palms, Marriott's Sabal Palms, Parc Soleil by HGVC, Polynesian Isles, Sheraton Vistana, Silver Lake Resort, Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, The Fountains and Vacation Internationale Cypress Pointe) that have perhaps a 5-10 minute longer drive time.  I would be perfectly content to stay at any of those if I couldn't get into a DVC or Wyndham Bonnet Creek unit.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I read somewhere that where the Sheraton and Blue Heron resort is that traffic can be a nightmare at times. Someone posted that it took them an hour and a half to get to Disney one day


It might take you an hour and a half...if you walk.  Michael's right.  15 minutes is more like it.



> I've been to SV years ago and the rooms were sooo outdated.


Over the past year or two, Vistana has been refurbishing all of their units---to the studs.  New everything.  The Fountains unit I was in last February was wonderful.  If they aren't completely done yet, they are very very close.  You can call the resort to find out where they are in the process and which sections might not be done yet.


----------



## *disgal*

Hello.. reading this thread has been an education to say the least. 

I have a couple of questions, if you could help me out that would be great.

Since it is so far ahead, I can't contact anyone now but how far out should I start this process? I'm thinking I wouldn't have that good of a chance of scoring a last minute deal because of the 4 bedroom, right? (also, I am correct that there are no 4 bedroom deluxes only 4 bedroom Presidential?)

And, being that there is less inventory for a 4 bdrm, where would be the best place to look? Would I be able to find anything on ebay? Redweek? tug?

thank you for your help.


----------



## DCTooTall

*disgal* said:


> Hello.. reading this thread has been an education to say the least.
> 
> I have a couple of questions, if you could help me out that would be great.
> 
> Since it is so far ahead, I can't contact anyone now but how far out should I start this process? I'm thinking I wouldn't have that good of a chance of scoring a last minute deal because of the 4 bedroom, right? (also, I am correct that there are no 4 bedroom deluxes only 4 bedroom Presidential?)
> 
> And, being that there is less inventory for a 4 bdrm, where would be the best place to look? Would I be able to find anything on ebay? Redweek? tug?
> 
> thank you for your help.



For a 4Bdrm your best bet would be going directly thru an owner like Ken.   i don't think people start posting on Ebay/Redweek until it's closer to the actual time of the rental.  You might however be able to find someone who rents via those sites and talk to them directly about your requested time to see if they can/will do something for your specific needs/desires.

I don't know if Ken's points are actually at BC,  or if they are spread out throughout the Wyndham system.   if they are BC points,   he might be able to look and quote you something as early as July this year for BC (based off the 13 month home-resort exclusive period)...  Otherwise you are looking at October for the Standard reservation period at 10months.


And yes,   4bdrm units are only available in Presidential.


----------



## renxiaomi

Which building has both firework and lake view? Is that building 1,2,3, facing north? I just called front desk, and they are saying building 6 does not have firework view?


----------



## *disgal*

DCTooTall said:


> For a 4Bdrm your best bet would be going directly thru an owner like Ken.   i don't think people start posting on Ebay/Redweek until it's closer to the actual time of the rental.  You might however be able to find someone who rents via those sites and talk to them directly about your requested time to see if they can/will do something for your specific needs/desires.
> 
> I don't know if Ken's points are actually at BC,  or if they are spread out throughout the Wyndham system.   if they are BC points,   he might be able to look and quote you something as early as July this year for BC (based off the 13 month home-resort exclusive period)...  Otherwise you are looking at October for the Standard reservation period at 10months.
> 
> 
> And yes,   4bdrm units are only available in Presidential.



thank you......when I look at his website and look at prices, it doesn't list a 4 bedroom. It doesn't even list a 3 bedroom but both of these ARE listed on the "available" page. 
???


----------



## DCTooTall

*disgal* said:


> thank you......when I look at his website and look at prices, it doesn't list a 4 bedroom. It doesn't even list a 3 bedroom but both of these ARE listed on the "available" page.
> ???



I'm going to assume it's because with the lower availability of 3 and 4 bdrm units at the resort,  there isn't as much volume of his reservations to really make it worth pricing on the site.

There could also be factored into the decision that the 2bdrms are plentiful so they are pretty easy to get throughout the year,   while the 3 and 4 bdrm units can be harder to grab if you don't do it early.     By not listing the price,  it makes it more likely people won't just fall into the "I can get this at my time w/o worries" mindset that some (non-DIS) people can get when putting together their trip plans.   (as in.. more likely to contact him for pricing,  where he can let them know if it's even still available for the times they are looking)


Of course... these are just my guesses.  I obviously don't have access to Ken's reasoning.


----------



## *disgal*

DCTooTall said:


> I'm going to assume it's because with the lower availability of 3 and 4 bdrm units at the resort,  there isn't as much volume of his reservations to really make it worth pricing on the site.
> 
> There could also be factored into the decision that the 2bdrms are plentiful so they are pretty easy to get throughout the year,   while the 3 and 4 bdrm units can be harder to grab if you don't do it early.     By not listing the price,  it makes it more likely people won't just fall into the "I can get this at my time w/o worries" mindset that some (non-DIS) people can get when putting together their trip plans.   (as in.. more likely to contact him for pricing,  where he can let them know if it's even still available for the times they are looking)
> 
> 
> Of course... these are just my guesses.  I obviously don't have access to Ken's reasoning.



sure, but that makes sense to me and I was kind of thinking the same. Thank you.


----------



## vivianmarie244

I have reservations for BC for a 3br for 4 adults and 2 small children.    I know BC doesn't offer shuttle service from the airport so...what is the best option for getting to the resort?  I know we can get a rental car but, since we only plan on going to DW, we would only need it for getting to and from the airport.  Is a taxi the only other option?


----------



## DCTooTall

vivianmarie244 said:


> I have reservations for BC for a 3br for 4 adults and 2 small children.    I know BC doesn't offer shuttle service from the airport so...what is the best option for getting to the resort?  I know we can get a rental car but, since we only plan on going to DW, we would only need it for getting to and from the airport.  Is a taxi the only other option?



Taxi or some other "hired car" type of service.... yes.

Honestly though,    Don't underestimate the advantage of renting a car.   From a Resort experience standpoint,   Since there are not a lot of on-site dining options (and with your unit having a kitchen),   The freedom to make a store run for food,   or going off-site to eat,   can be very nice....  Or even being able to go to DTD or the Boardwalk for some evening entertainment w/o needing to worry about a cab.

Plus the BC park shuttle isn't going to be as comprehensive as if you were onsite,     so there is something to be said about being able to come and go and have more flexibility in your trips to/from the park.....especially if you are a mid-day break kind of person.      (although,  you would need to account for parking costs at Disney).



If money is a concern,    You could also check on the cost of renting a car at the airport and returning it to the Disney Car Care Center (or Swan/Dolphin) the next day.  This would allow you to move all your stuff to the resort,   and maybe even make an initial store run,  and then returning it to the locations nearby on Disney Property.


----------



## act1980

MichaelColey said:


> I've stayed at the Marriott Royal Palms (about 1/2 mile closer to Disney than the Sheraton Vistana), and the traffic was really light.  It took maybe 15 minutes to get to pretty much any park (other than Animal Kingdom, which is a little further out).  I was there during a non-peak week, though.
> 
> Nothing (except some of the Disney timeshares) beats the Wyndham Bonnet Creek when it comes to proximity to the parks, though.  You're essentially on site.
> 
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is the cream of the crop (IMHO) when it comes to non-DVC timeshares near Disney, largely due to the proximity.  That being said, there are literally dozens of other nice timeshares (including [alphabetically] Barefoot'n in the Keys at Old Town, Cypress Pointe Resort, Grand Beach I, HGVC at SeaWorld, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake East Village, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake North Village, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake River Island, Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orange Lake West Village, Marriott's Imperial Palms, Marriott's Royal Palms, Marriott's Sabal Palms, Parc Soleil by HGVC, Polynesian Isles, Sheraton Vistana, Silver Lake Resort, Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, The Fountains and Vacation Internationale Cypress Pointe) that have perhaps a 5-10 minute longer drive time.  I would be perfectly content to stay at any of those if I couldn't get into a DVC or Wyndham Bonnet Creek unit.



Thanks for all of that information. I would like to stay in the same vicinity as the Sheraton Vistana, and Bonnet Creek etc... What resorts out of the ones you liste are in this general area?

Also I have been looking at prices for the sheraton and the Wyndham and Sheraton is much cheaper. Is there a reason for this if they are of the same standard or is it just about location?


----------



## TotoToo

act1980 said:


> Thanks for all of that information. I would like to stay in the same vicinity as the Sheraton Vistana, and Bonnet Creek etc... What resorts out of the ones you liste are in this general area?
> 
> Also I have been looking at prices for the sheraton and the Wyndham and Sheraton is much cheaper. Is there a reason for this if they are of the same standard or is it just about location?



Cypress Pointe is the only one that is less than a mile walk - all pedestrian friendly - from DTD. On the opposite side of I-4 is Vistana but a walk from there is over 2 miles. You can walk from BC to DTD but it is not pedestrian friendly and is far more than a mile.  CP has the best location in all of Orlando for access to all of the parks - not just Disney.


----------



## vivianmarie244

DCTooTall said:


> Taxi or some other "hired car" type of service.... yes.
> 
> Honestly though,    Don't underestimate the advantage of renting a car.   From a Resort experience standpoint,   Since there are not a lot of on-site dining options (and with your unit having a kitchen),   The freedom to make a store run for food,   or going off-site to eat,   can be very nice....  *Or even being able to go to DTD or the Boardwalk for some evening entertainment *w/o needing to worry about a cab.
> 
> Plus the BC park shuttle isn't going to be as comprehensive as if you were onsite,     so there is something to be said about being able to come and go and have more flexibility in your trips to/from the park.....especially if you are a mid-day break kind of person.      (although,  you would need to account for parking costs at Disney).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If money is a concern,    You could also check on the cost of renting a car at the airport and returning it to the Disney Car Care Center (or Swan/Dolphin) the next day.  This would allow you to move all your stuff to the resort,   and maybe even make an initial store run,  and then returning it to the locations nearby on Disney Property.



I stayed on the POR once before and you could use the disney buses to travel between all of the parks including DTD, Boardwalk and other resorts.  Can you use BC shuttle to get one of the parks and then use Disney buses to go between?  

I've also never dealt with renting cars before.  We'll have 4 adults and 2 small kids (with at least one who should be in a car seat).  How do you work that??


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

vivianmarie244 said:


> I stayed on the POR once before and you could use the disney buses to travel between all of the parks including DTD, Boardwalk and other resorts.  Can you use BC shuttle to get one of the parks and then use Disney buses to go between?
> 
> I've also never dealt with renting cars before.  We'll have 4 adults and 2 small kids (with at least one who should be in a car seat).  How do you work that??



With that many people, you would need a minivan.  Shop around for codes and deals.  We are getting a minivan for the week and we are paying $545.  Initial quotes were between $700-$1300.  If anyone coming with you gets a corporate discount, have them look into it, it helps a lot.  A friend recomended www.priceline.com for getting a deal on a rental car but I have never used them.


----------



## DCTooTall

vivianmarie244 said:


> I stayed on the POR once before and you could use the disney buses to travel between all of the parks including DTD, Boardwalk and other resorts.  Can you use BC shuttle to get one of the parks and then use Disney buses to go between?
> 
> I've also never dealt with renting cars before.  We'll have 4 adults and 2 small kids (with at least one who should be in a car seat).  How do you work that??



Technically you could use the BC shuttle to a park and then the Disney buses around the Disney properties,     However remember that there are no buses from a Park to Downtown Disney,  so you would have go to a Disney resort to then transfer to a Downtown Disney bus.

 also I don't believe the BC shuttle would run much past park closing,  so if you are doing a Late night at DTD or the Boardwalk,   you could be out after the BC shuttle quits running.




Monorail Bob's dd said:


> With that many people, you would need a minivan.  Shop around for codes and deals.  We are getting a minivan for the week and we are paying $545.  Initial quotes were between $700-$1300.  If anyone coming with you gets a corporate discount, have them look into it, it helps a lot.  A friend recomended www.priceline.com for getting a deal on a rental car but I have never used them.



Good advice.   with 4 Adults,  and a child seat your best bet (including luggage needs) would be a Minivan or larger.  (Maybe a larger SUV or Van).   As for pricing,  you could do your shopping thru various online sites,    or I'd even recommend checking out the Transportation forum as the people there may be able to point you in the right direction for some good rental deals.

Since you've never rented before,   It's actually not that difficult.   As long as you have a clean driving record and are over the age of 25,   You won't have any problems finding somewhere to rent a car from.   Even if you don't meet those criteria,  you can still find places willing to rent you a car.

 Something to keep in mind when pricing your rental,   if you have full coverage on your personal vehicle you can often skip the extra insurance the rental agency will try to sell you.  Most personal car insurance policies will also cover your rental.   Also, often it's not a good idea to do their "pre-paid fuel" option since you'd often end up behind on the deal.  

If you aren't super familiar with the roads in the area,   You can easily print out a Google-Map directions from the airport to BC to get you to the resort,  and also from the Resort to walmart (or follow the directions posted on one of the early posts in this thread) to get some of the kitchen stocking done.   If you have a smart phone w/ GPS,  you can also use it to help keep you from getting lost.


If you have any specific questions about renting,   feel free to PM me and I'll be happy to answer as best I can w/o cluttering up this thread with Car rental stuff.


----------



## MichaelColey

act1980 said:


> Thanks for all of that information. I would like to stay in the same vicinity as the Sheraton Vistana, and Bonnet Creek etc... What resorts out of the ones you liste are in this general area?


They're not really in the same area.  Disney World is a huge area, about 50 square miles (roughly 5x10).  Bonnet Creek is right at the east edge of the Epcot area, west of Downtown Disney and I-4.  Most of the timeshares are across I-4, further east.  Some are southeast.  Some are northeast.  Some are south or west of Animal Kingdom off of 192.


----------



## act1980

MichaelColey said:


> They're not really in the same area.  Disney World is a huge area, about 50 square miles (roughly 5x10).  Bonnet Creek is right at the east edge of the Epcot area, west of Downtown Disney and I-4.  Most of the timeshares are across I-4, further east.  Some are southeast.  Some are northeast.  Some are south or west of Animal Kingdom off of 192.



Ok thanks 

Cypress Pointe doesn't have free internet does it?


----------



## TotoToo

act1980 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Cypress Pointe doesn't have free internet does it?



CPR / CPGV offers in room WiFi for $4.99/day OR $19.95/week.  Not free but reasonable price IMO.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

Hello fellow Bonnet Creekers, 

Maybe one of the timeshare experts can give me some guidance on this...

I have a 3BR deluxe reservation as a guest of owner booked for next thursday.  One of our party members canceled and I wont need 3 br's.

Do you think they would entertain the notion of giving us a 2BR PRESIDENTIAL instead, thereby freeing up a 3BR for them?

not a big deal either way, but thought it maight work out for all involved if that were the case.


----------



## 2ofUs

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> Hello fellow Bonnet Creekers,
> 
> Maybe one of the timeshare experts can give me some guidance on this...
> 
> I have a 3BR deluxe reservation as a guest of owner booked for next thursday.  One of our party members canceled and I wont need 3 br's.
> 
> Do you think they would entertain the notion of giving us a 2BR PRESIDENTIAL instead, thereby freeing up a 3BR for them?
> 
> not a big deal either way, but thought it maight work out for all involved if that were the case.



That pretty much depends on what you are expecting in the 2 bdrm Presidential.  They are all in one building and are indeed HUGE (reg 2 bdrms are also very nice) and if you get one with a nice view, yes it would be a good exchange.  However, when we were there, several people on the 'woods view' side complaint LOUDLY about lack of view in a Presidential suite.

You can call WBC and talk to the room assigner (or manager on duty) and ask if they know where your current 3 bdrm will be (bldg/floor/view), they cannot guarantee a particular room until check-in, but they might have an idea since you are this close to arrival.

Otherwise, I'd wait until actual check-in and arrive as EARLY in the day as you can.  This will allow the day clerk to see where you are currently assigned and what else might be available.  We got a great 15th floor with an Epcot view that way a couple of years back doing this.

If you plan to arrive LATE in the day, you might call the EVENING before your arrival and see what they can tell you.  

This being a 'slower' time of year, there may be empty rooms and some flexibility.  But w/the popularity of WBC, this may no longer be the case and I'd rather see you keep the 3 bdrm since there are less of them and you have better odds of getting a good view - if that is your primary interest?

Whatever you decide or wherever you are assigned - ENJOY your stay!


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

2ofUS, thank you so much that is wonderful feedback....i'd of course like a fireworks view, but its just the fellas doing some golfing so its no big deal either way.  just want to experience the Presidential to see if its worth shelling out the big bucks when i bring the kids later in the year.

thanks again..

and any other feedback from other WBC'ers would be much appreciated.


----------



## 2ofUs

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> 2ofUS, thank you so much that is wonderful feedback....i'd of course like a fireworks view, but its just the fellas doing some golfing so its no big deal either way.  just want to experience the Presidential to see if its worth shelling out the big bucks when i bring the kids later in the year.
> 
> thanks again..
> 
> and any other feedback from other WBC'ers would be much appreciated.



In our Pres Suite, what I didn't like was that the master and 2nd bdrm were right next to each other.  Not a bad thing, but I'm used to being at opposite ends of the suite and found this a bit less inimate.  I also felt there was a LOT of wasted space in the dining room area, especially since we did most of our eating either at the kitchen sitting counter or in the livingroom.

To the best of my knowledge, even the BEST of view will not allow much of the fireworks at Magic Kingdom since it is pretty much an 'ensee, wensee' speck in the far off distance.  Epcot view does allow you to see the laser show and, depending on the angle, some of the fireworks.  You do HEAR them sometimes, as well as hearing fireworks from the World of Sports on occasion.

Anyway, a sweet smile and a pleasant request can go a long way when requesting a specific view/room layout/building/floor, etc.  Actually, shouldn't we ALWAYS use those attributes?


----------



## 4forMe

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't find the answer in this thread.

Are the pools heated? We are going in March so having pool heat would be important to us.

Also, what building would you suggest we request? Our boys are ages 8 - 12. I was thinking building 5 or 6 based on the pool areas.  

Can you put a request in for a particular building prior to arrival?

I am considering moving our reservation from Windsor Hills.  I found that our dates are available on e-bay and redweek. We would save a considerable amount of money.

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## EC0323

If I book through Bonnet Creek on their website for a long weekend, will I be required to sit through a 90 minute presentation?  

Tia


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

2ofUs said:


> Anyway, a sweet smile and a pleasant request can go a long way when requesting a specific view/room layout/building/floor, etc.  Actually, shouldn't we ALWAYS use those attributes?



Amen, sista~ 

Where are the 2BR Presidentials? Building 5?  Are the 3BR's spread out around the property?

Thanks again for the info


----------



## DCTooTall

EC0323 said:


> If I book through Bonnet Creek on their website for a long weekend, will I be required to sit through a 90 minute presentation?
> 
> Tia



AFAIK,   The only time you are REQUIRED to sit thru the presentation is when you book one of their special "come see our resort and we'll give you a vacation" deals.... and often for those you aren't staying at the resort.  

We did one a couple years ago where we got 3 nights at a hotel (They ended up putting us int he Crown Plaza) for $100 and all we had to do was attend the presentation in return.  (Which we also got the $75 gift)

That being said....    just because you aren't REQUIRED to attend,   doesn't mean they won't try and pressure you into attending.




Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> Amen, sista~
> 
> Where are the 2BR Presidentials? Building 5?  Are the 3BR's spread out around the property?
> 
> Thanks again for the info



  All 1, 2, and 3bdrm Presidential units are located in Building 6.    Prior to Building 6's completion,  the only Presidential units available were the 4 bedroom units.


3 Bdrm DELUXE units are spread out throughout the property,   however,  like I mentioned above,  the Presidentials are exclusive to Tower 6.


----------



## *disgal*

DCTooTall said:


> All 1, 2, and 3bdrm Presidential units are located in Building 6.    Prior to Building 6's completion,  the only Presidential units available were the 4 bedroom units.
> 
> 
> 3 Bdrm DELUXE units are spread out throughout the property,   however,  like I mentioned above,  the Presidentials are exclusive to Tower 6.



Huh...I must have missed that on this thread.  So where are the 4 bedrooms....scattered all over?


----------



## PoppyGirl

DCTooTall said:


> All 1, 2, and 3bdrm Presidential units are located in Building 6.    Prior to Building 6's completion,  the only Presidential units available were the 4 bedroom units.
> 
> 
> 3 Bdrm DELUXE units are spread out throughout the property,   however,  like I mentioned above,  the Presidentials are exclusive to Tower 6.



Thanks!  I've looked all over for that information.  We are in a 2 BR.  

Do you happen to know if the 2 BR's share any particular view?


----------



## DCTooTall

*disgal* said:


> Huh...I must have missed that on this thread.  So where are the 4 bedrooms....scattered all over?



Pretty much.     If i recall my Original tour and my last owners update,   Basically what happened is that they built the 4bdrm presidentials on some of the upper floors of the original buildings to be the "Best of the best".

What then happened was that they realized there was a demand for the upgraded furnishings of the presidential,    but people didn't necessarily need the space of the 4bdrm unit.  (Retirees for example).     So in their last building they decided to put in the smaller Presidential units.

  Since this is a Timeshare resort that is deeded they can't really upgrade an existing unit which would change the "point value" of the building after it was sold.    They Did however have the ability to make changes to the new building before they started selling it.  That's why All the smaller presidentials are in the newest tower.  




PoppyGirl said:


> Thanks!  I've looked all over for that information.  We are in a 2 BR.
> 
> Do you happen to know if the 2 BR's share any particular view?



 Honestly I don't.  I haven't been down there since Tower 6 was completed....  But honestly,   I'd doubt it.   Based off the tower placement and the fact you'd get both Lake and "parking lot"  views on the building,    It'd be pretty impossible to have all rooms of the same type have a common view.      I do know I heard that all presidential units are above a certain floor (Deluxe rooms on the lower floors,  Presidential on the higher)... so that would mean that either way you've got a decent view out instead of just looking at a tree or dumpster.

I've also heard there is a presidential lounge that has a fireworks view in the building that any presidential suit guest can use.


----------



## EC0323

DCTooTall said:


> AFAIK,   The only time you are REQUIRED to sit thru the presentation is when you book one of their special "come see our resort and we'll give you a vacation" deals.... and often for those you aren't staying at the resort.
> 
> We did one a couple years ago where we got 3 nights at a hotel (They ended up putting us int he Crown Plaza) for $100 and all we had to do was attend the presentation in return.  (Which we also got the $75 gift)
> 
> That being said....    just because you aren't REQUIRED to attend,   doesn't mean they won't try and pressure you into attending.



Thanks.  Great news.  I knew that they would ask but I was not sure if I would be required.


----------



## DCTooTall

EC0323 said:


> Thanks.  Great news.  I knew that they would ask but I was not sure if I would be required.



If you were required to attend,   there would be something in your confirmation paperwork along the lines of how it's a promotional deal in an attempt to solicit timeshare sales.... yadda yadda yadda.

  IOW's....    If you are required to go,    they are required to let you know on your paperwork.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

What sort of movies do they show on swim-up movie night? I know it's not like they will be showing Platoon or Last Tango in Paris, but I want to make sure its appropriate for my youngest.

Also, I'd like to arrange a major miniature gold tournament, would they allow this?


----------



## act1980

What's swim up night?


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

act1980 said:


> What's swim up night?



Supposedly they show movies on a big blow-up screen while you float in the pool.  It would be great if they showed Disney films til about 9 pm ET, and then showed westerns or thrillers for adults afterwards.


----------



## katallo

Each time we have been at BC the movies were located on the large grassy area next to building 2.  They had a popcorn machine and usually showed family movies.  We did have the swim up at Universal Resort Hotels.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Last weekend right at the 10 month mark I was able to use our Wyndham points to book a Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom for 5 nights over Thanksgiving weekend (Tues.-Sun.).  Thanksgiving is considered low season at BC so it only cost 86K of our annual 203K point allotment. 

I posted about this because our Wyndham contract was a resale purchased at Wyndham Kingsgate a few years ago (from a reseller on Ebay). I chose that resort because I was pleased with the maintenance fees. They had also just completed a special assessment at the time so I was not afraid of another one in the near future. 

DH was concerned that we would have a tough time getting Bonnet Creek at popular times because I didn't wait for a cheap Bonnet Creek contract (at the time BC cost 1-2K on Ebay) for the 13 month window. I've successfully booked Thanksgiving there 3 years in a row with no issues, though. I do it right at 10 months to the day. If you are considering a resale for use at BC, it is possible to shop for the best Wyndham MFs and still get your desired reservations if you book right at 10 months


----------



## princessmorgan

We just got back from a 5 night stay at Bonnet Creek! Thank you for all the info on this thread, especially directions to Walmart, grocery stores, etc. It was a lifesaver. We stayed in a 3 BR in bldg 5 with me, DH, my 4 DDs, and my parents. It was so wonderful to have the extra space. It was our first time off site and the location was wonderful! The first day or so, it took awhile to get familiar with the area and driving to the parks, but after that it was easy. I wish we had more time to take advantage of the amenities at the resort. 

My DD and I both got the flu which stunk. We had to go to the clinic twice and I was thankful to have a car and 3 Bedrooms, so everyone got their own bed. Luckily no one else got the flu. I would definitely stay again at Bonnet Creek. I will say I did miss staying on property. With the ages of my children, we just have so much stuff that it was a pain to lug to the rental car place and then driving to the parks, the trams are awful! I hate going to the TTC to go to the Magic Kingdom. DH and DD rode the Bonnet Creek shuttle to the park once and they said it was fine. They rode from bldg 6 and no one else got on. At the main bldg, they said about 15 people got on. 

I wish it had been warmer to go swimming, so we did not use the pool at all. There were plenty of supplies in the room. The fireworks view was fun. We didn't mind the parking lot view during the day, because we didn't go on the balcony much. They called a couple times for the presentation, but I politely said no, and they let it go. Overall we were very pleased!


----------



## Obadiah Stane

This thread has been packed full of very useful information.  Thanks!

We booked an 8 day stay at BC for May 12th-19th.  When we were down last May we drove by and really liked the look of the place.  I am glad I found this thread for this years trip.  

Thanks for the help, Ken!


----------



## Obadiah Stane

Oh, now I need to re-set the trip ticker.


----------



## julie1218

princess morgan, what is awful about the trams?  how does it work that it's such a downer?


----------



## MichaelColey

I can't speak for Princess Morgan, but I find the parking lot trams at the parks (and particularly the extra steps needed at Magic Kingdom) to be a hassle when you have multiple kids, a stroller, diaper bags, a soft-sided cooler, ponchos, etc.

We've started getting AAA Diamond Parking passes (the first time through a AAA package, later by buying passes on eBay) so that we can park close enough that we don't need to take the tram.  You still have to take the Monorail or Boat from the TTC to Magic Kingdom, but we can skip the trams.

Also, we are staying at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (which has boat service directly to Magic Kingdom) on one upcoming trip.


----------



## princessmorgan

MichaelColey said:


> I can't speak for Princess Morgan, but I find the parking lot trams at the parks (and particularly the extra steps needed at Magic Kingdom) to be a hassle when you have multiple kids, a stroller, diaper bags, a soft-sided cooler, ponchos, etc.
> 
> We've started getting AAA Diamond Parking passes (the first time through a AAA package, later by buying passes on eBay) so that we can park close enough that we don't need to take the tram.  You still have to take the Monorail or Boat from the TTC to Magic Kingdom, but we can skip the trams.
> 
> Also, we are staying at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (which has boat service directly to Magic Kingdom) on one upcoming trip.



Yes, exactly! It's because we had two strollers, a baby sling, plus all the sweaters and hats, gloves, etc, for the weather that we had to take out to collapse the strollers and get on the trams and then reopen and get all situated again. It was a lot easier when we were close enough to walk to the gate without the tram.  It wouldn't be so bad if you didn't have that much stuff, but honestly the trams aren't that quick. They wait for people and then make sure someone doesn't jump on at the last minute and then they go. 

I wish I would have known about those AAA Diamond Parking passes! It would have made it so much easier!


----------



## TotoToo

MichaelColey said:


> I can't speak for Princess Morgan, but I find the parking lot trams at the parks (and particularly the extra steps needed at Magic Kingdom) to be a hassle when you have multiple kids, a stroller, diaper bags, a soft-sided cooler, ponchos, etc.
> 
> We've started getting AAA Diamond Parking passes (the first time through a AAA package, later by buying passes on eBay) so that we can park close enough that we don't need to take the tram.  You still have to take the Monorail or Boat from the TTC to Magic Kingdom, but we can skip the trams.
> 
> Also, we are staying at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (which has boat service directly to Magic Kingdom) on one upcoming trip.



Couldn't agree more. The whole transportation system was conceived to further control all guest interaction. It was not meant to be efficient. Universal did far better with the central garages and easy access to all parks without miles of travel and different vehicles.  Far more energy efficient and MUCH better use of land space. You can see Disney felt land wasn't a  premium and used it wastefully for parking spread out rather than concentrated in a few central garages. The trams would make a great ride feature but shouldn't be needed to simply park & go to a theme park.


----------



## horseshowmom

TotoToo said:


> Couldn't agree more. The whole transportation system was conceived to further control all guest interaction. It was not meant to be efficient. *Universal did far better with the central garages and easy access to all parks without miles of travel and different vehicles.*  Far more energy efficient and MUCH better use of land space. You can see Disney felt land wasn't a  premium and used it wastefully for parking spread out rather than concentrated in a few central garages. The trams would make a great ride feature but shouldn't be needed to simply park & go to a theme park.



I agree with you about Universal's use of the garages. Of course, like you, I'm sure they didn't have the land availability that Disney had when they put in their parking lots.

I will have to say though that the walk out to those garages at the end of the day can seem like it takes f o r e v e r (even with the moving sidewalks)! 
     We finally started using the valet parking most of the time (except for the last couple of times when we stayed onsite).


----------



## luvtocookinpa

Hello All....We are anxiouly waiting for our April Bonnett Creek trip....as we live in PA...need I say anymore...lol....
We have always been avid on-site stayers, usually CB and loved it!..this year, we were offered my fathers points for a one bedroom for us 2A 2C 4/9, and a one bedroom for another family 2A 2C 5/10.  When my dad called to have the rest of the info sent to him, they told him the room numbers...991 and 992.  Well I can not find any information about where these rooms would be...does anyone have any thoughts?

Also, if anyone has been during this time of year, April, is it warm enough to swim?
Thanks all for your help...this is a wonderfu thread...very fun to read!


----------



## Upatnoon

Do you know what tower you are in>?

Anyhow, April is plenty warm for swimming. Usually in the 80s, but it can even get hotter than than.


----------



## fish.bowl

> We just got back from a 5 night stay at Bonnet Creek! Thank you for all the info on this thread, especially directions to Walmart, grocery stores, etc. It was a lifesaver. We stayed in a 3 BR in bldg 5 with me, DH, my 4 DDs, and my parents. It was so wonderful to have the extra space. It was our first time off site and the location was wonderful! The first day or so, it took awhile to get familiar with the area and driving to the parks, but after that it was easy. I wish we had more time to take advantage of the amenities at the resort.
> 
> My DD and I both got the flu which stunk. We had to go to the clinic twice and I was thankful to have a car and 3 Bedrooms, so everyone got their own bed. Luckily no one else got the flu. I would definitely stay again at Bonnet Creek. I will say I did miss staying on property. With the ages of my children, we just have so much stuff that it was a pain to lug to the rental car place and then driving to the parks, the trams are awful! I hate going to the TTC to go to the Magic Kingdom. DH and DD rode the Bonnet Creek shuttle to the park once and they said it was fine. They rode from bldg 6 and no one else got on. At the main bldg, they said about 15 people got on.
> 
> I wish it had been warmer to go swimming, so we did not use the pool at all. There were plenty of supplies in the room. The fireworks view was fun. We didn't mind the parking lot view during the day, because we didn't go on the balcony much. They called a couple times for the presentation, but I politely said no, and they let it go. Overall we were very pleased!



Princess Morgan, what floor were you on??  We had a 3 bedroom in bldg 5 earlier this month, and my sister and I got a horrible stomach flu during the middle of our stay, then my son did right before we left to go back home.  Thankfully none of my other 3 kids or DH got it, but it was very disappointing to spend 4 days of our vacation inside.  I did SO MANY loads of laundry and sanitized/bleached/lysoled EVERYTHING I could think of to not spread our germs.

Otherwise, our trip was great!  We left Alaska at surprising warm temps (48!) and FL wasn't as warm as we would have liked, but we did some swimming.  My kids are true Alaskans and love swimming so the cold didn't keep them out   We had a 2 week stay (it takes 24ish hours to get to FL, so we make it worth our while) and were planning to hit the parks nearly every day with some relaxing days at the resort mixed in, but the flu made it so we didn't get to use all our tickets to disney .  I have 4 kids ages 8-2, and my sister joined us, with a cousin of ours for 1 weekend, and a friend for a night, and we had plenty of space!  Booked through vacationupgrades, and it was perfect.  The best thing was they let us check in early- at 8 am, which was WONDERFUL since we'd left Alaska at 8am the day before.  Took a nap right after we ate and settled in.  They did call us several times for the presentation, and even told my DH that they would call every day until we signed up (grrrr), but we unplugged the phones and ignored them.  We went home to temps 20 below, boo.

This thread was so helpful!!  It made me decide to stay at BC, and the location was wonderful.  Never stayed onsite, but have stayed at the Sheraton Vistana and Vacation Villages at Parkway.  I do like the Sheraton a lot as well.  My sister, cousin and I did the marathon (and got sick right after!)  and again, the location could not be beat.  

C


----------



## DCTooTall

horseshowmom said:


> I agree with you about Universal's use of the garages. Of course, like you, I'm sure they didn't have the land availability that Disney had when they put in their parking lots.
> 
> I will have to say though that the walk out to those garages at the end of the day can seem like it takes f o r e v e r (even with the moving sidewalks)!
> We finally started using the valet parking most of the time (except for the last couple of times when we stayed onsite).




Funny....        Universal actually used to have a Parking tram to get you from your parking spot to the front of the park.    of course,  This was in it's first decade of existence,  Before Citywalk,  Islands of Adventure, and the parking garages come into being.   Here's a picture of the original layout.







IOA and Citywalk were actually built on the land from the old parking lot.     It's the same general strategy the land-locked Universal used to expand from a single park into a "resort" w/ multiple parks,   That Disney would later use w/ Disneyland.


----------



## *disgal*

horseshowmom said:


> I agree with you about Universal's use of the garages. Of course, like you, I'm sure they didn't have the land availability that Disney had when they put in their parking lots.
> 
> I will have to say though that the walk out to those garages at the end of the day can seem like it takes f o r e v e r (even with the moving sidewalks)!
> We finally started using the valet parking most of the time (except for the last couple of times when we stayed onsite).



of course, everyone can have their own opinion but I almost died the day I had to walk from one of those garages to the turnstiles!!  It was a Sept. morning and by the time we reached the beginning of the park, my whole white t-shirt was drenched in sweat! That set the tone for the rest of the day into Universal. I tell ya, I would have paid $50 to someone on a tram to pick me up. 

As far as the Disney parks, we drive to everything and if we stay at BC we'll probably do the same. As I've always said, the only time I miss the buses is for the MK drop off. Wish all buses could get in there but resort guests need some perks, I guess.


----------



## *disgal*

luvtocookinpa said:


> Hello All....We are anxiouly waiting for our April Bonnett Creek trip....as we live in PA...need I say anymore...lol....
> We have always been avid on-site stayers, usually CB and loved it!..this year, we were offered my fathers points for a one bedroom for us 2A 2C 4/9, and a one bedroom for another family 2A 2C 5/10.  When my dad called to have the rest of the info sent to him, they told him the room numbers...991 and 992.  Well I can not find any information about where these rooms would be...does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Also, if anyone has been during this time of year, April, is it warm enough to swim?
> Thanks all for your help...this is a wonderfu thread...very fun to read!



We were there in April '09 at WH and i must say, of all the months I've gone to WDW, April has to be the best as far as weather goes....for us at least. I've been in June, Aug., Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec. and April.  We swam everyday.


----------



## princessmorgan

fish.bowl said:


> Princess Morgan, what floor were you on??  We had a 3 bedroom in bldg 5 earlier this month, and my sister and I got a horrible stomach flu during the middle of our stay, then my son did right before we left to go back home.  Thankfully none of my other 3 kids or DH got it, but it was very disappointing to spend 4 days of our vacation inside.  I did SO MANY loads of laundry and sanitized/bleached/lysoled EVERYTHING I could think of to not spread our germs.
> C



We were on the 11th floor in the room right after the elevator. I know we lysoled and cloroxed everything, too! Oh well, I guess you can never predict when you'll get sick, but I do prefer the warmer temperatures, so I doubt we'll ever go back in January.


----------



## mamafrei

Hello!

I have booked my family at Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving week 2011.  Has anyone else ever stayed there during this week?  I'd GREATLY appreciate any feedback on what Bonnet Creek and the park crowds were like during that time.  Should we avoid going to a park on Thanksgiving day and perhaps use that day to relax at Bonnet Creek? 

Also, has anyone ever used their remaining points to get Disney park passes?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Trinity524

Can you buy tickets to Disney and Universal in the lobby?  We recently bought a resale to the Wyndham system, so we are not looking to do a tour. 

TIA,

Annie


----------



## mommie2angels

We have 3 children in wheelchairs & would like a room on the 1st floor preferably one close to where we will be parking. Is that possible? It doesn't have to be a handicapped accessible room necessarily. Is it possible to get a 2bd on the first floor in front of the pool? If so would that be convenient to the parking lot? Thanks for any thoughts or advice!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Can you buy tickets to Disney and Universal in the lobby?


Yes, but for Disney tickets, you are probably better off buying in advance from Undercover Tourist.  Universal may have better deals elsewhere as well.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

upatnoon....no i am not sure of the tower....i wonder if that is something that they would be able to tell me if i called....thanks all for the april weather update...we have been in dec, march and june..i was unsure about the swimming and although the pools are heated, you never know..  does anyone recommend a grocery store, target vs walmart...etc.  we are going to be cooking every night.  also, any recommendations for extra things for the kitchen to bring along?


----------



## Cepbush106

what are the chances of getting a thurs-thurs stay or something similar? DH works shift work and he's off for a full week every month and we're looking at going in August and arriving on thurs would work best for us


----------



## garmich

luvtocookinpa said:


> Hello All....We are anxiouly waiting for our April Bonnett Creek trip....as we live in PA...need I say anymore...lol....
> We have always been avid on-site stayers, usually CB and loved it!..this year, we were offered my fathers points for a one bedroom for us 2A 2C 4/9, and a one bedroom for another family 2A 2C 5/10.  When my dad called to have the rest of the info sent to him, they told him the room numbers...991 and 992.  Well I can not find any information about where these rooms would be...does anyone have any thoughts?



I am a TS owner at BC and I have a copy of the floorplans.  Units #991 & 992 are located in building #5 (Torre de la Luna).  If you go to Google Maps, it is the building located south of the parking garage to the right.  It is the V-shaped building with the pool and lazy river.  This building has 15 floors.

As for the location of your rooms, they are across the hall from each other and they're located adjacent to the elevator lobby.  If you were looking forward to a "fireworks" view, you may be disappointed.  Unit 992 faces east and has a view of I-4.  Unit 991 faces west and has a view of the pool and lake.  Neither units would have a view of the Epcot or MK fireworks.  The last time I was at BC, we didn't have a fireworks view because we were on a lower floor, so we took the elevator to the top floor of our building and watched the fireworks through the large windows in the elevator lobby.


----------



## garmich

luvtocookinpa said:


> we are going to be cooking every night.  also, any recommendations for extra things for the kitchen to bring along?


There are several gas grills throughout the resort.  We ended up cooking lots of our meals outside on the grill.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

Garmich....that is such helpful information...thank you for taking the time to respond.  That would be a great building for us as we have a 4 children going (two families) 4,5,9 and 10...i was worried we may have a hike to get to the pools.....Outside grilling sounds fabulous also!....thanks again!


----------



## DCTooTall

mamafrei said:


> Also, has anyone ever used their remaining points to get Disney park passes?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I did in 2009 to use up the remainder of my points for the year.  I had some tickets to MVMCP,  but wasn't planning on going to the parks outside of that....  however time kinda opened itself up on the trip, and so we decided to do an impromptu trip since i had the points.

The process is pretty easy.   All you need to do is go to the conceriage desk in the lobby.   That's the one across the way from the store,   next to the stairs.     I just told them i wanted to use some points to get 2 Disney tickets.   They looked up my account,   wrote a paper receipt for the points used which i signed (to authorize the point deduction),  and handed me 2 1 day Disney tickets.

Now....  I honestly can't say if it's ultimately the best value to use the points for the Disney tickets since the point cost +MF's on those points probably make up for the ticket cost....  BUT,   since I was in a use them or lose them spot and didn't have time to make another trip someplace before their expiration,  it was better to get something out of them instead of just throwing them away.




mommie2angels said:


> We have 3 children in wheelchairs & would like a room on the 1st floor preferably one close to where we will be parking. Is that possible? It doesn't have to be a handicapped accessible room necessarily. Is it possible to get a 2bd on the first floor in front of the pool? If so would that be convenient to the parking lot? Thanks for any thoughts or advice!



You could always ask,   but honestly,  the way the buildings are layed out I don't know if a first floor room would really give you that much of a parking lot access improvement.      With all the buildings,  they tend to have a "drop off driveway" next to the main doors,   and the landscaping would prevent easy wheelchair access from the patio to the parking lot.

The building elevators from what I experienced were pretty large and quick,  and are centrally located within the building,    so the only advantage of a 1st floor room vs one on another floor is pretty much just the elevator ride.   You'd still travel the hallway down to the middle of the building.

If anything,   I might better to request a room close to the center of the building near the elevators.    Sometimes a room next to the elevators could even give you a shorter travel time from the parking lot to your room than a first floor room at the very end of the hallway.


----------



## Obadiah Stane

Brian Noble said:


> Yes, but for Disney tickets, you are probably better off buying in advance from Undercover Tourist.  Universal may have better deals elsewhere as well.


I have used Undercover Tourist in the past and HIGHLY recommend them.


----------



## Obadiah Stane

Cepbush106 said:


> what are the chances of getting a thurs-thurs stay or something similar? DH works shift work and he's off for a full week every month and we're looking at going in August and arriving on thurs would work best for us


I booked a Thurs/Thurs stay in May through Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  Piece of cake.


----------



## greenhornet

We will be back down to bonnet Creek come July we cant wait. We have a three bedroom.


----------



## user248893

Anyone know if there is height restriction for the waterslides?  We stayed at the fountains last year and kids were real disappointed they couldn't ride them/(42" was the requirement there).  My kids are 38 and 40 inches.  Thanks


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

user248893 said:


> Anyone know if there is height restriction for the waterslides?  We stayed at the fountains last year and kids were real disappointed they couldn't ride them/(42" was the requirement there).  My kids are 38 and 40 inches.  Thanks



One of them has to be higher than 44" because they wouldn't let my DD on. She went on it the year before, though  It was weird.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

Waterslides....be very careful about not letting your kids leisurely swim near the waterslides at building 3.

Its difficult for people to see who is below once they are atop the waterslide.  We were taking bets on our balcony whether an overexuberant dad would take out a kid, and sure as heck, he smashed down on a four year old within five minutes.

The kid was not hurt but very shaken up and it could have been WAY worse.  Yes there are lifeguards, but they did not seem interested in lecturing a 35-year old tough guy to watch out for kids.

The pirate slide is much better and safer because its a single-landing strip.

 in my culture it is customary to leave bananas as a nice gesture.


----------



## Candit98

DCTooTall said:


> I did in 2009 to use up the remainder of my points for the year.  I had some tickets to MVMCP,  but wasn't planning on going to the parks outside of that....  however time kinda opened itself up on the trip, and so we decided to do an impromptu trip since i had the points.
> 
> The process is pretty easy.   All you need to do is go to the conceriage desk in the lobby.   That's the one across the way from the store,   next to the stairs.     I just told them i wanted to use some points to get 2 Disney tickets.   They looked up my account,   wrote a paper receipt for the points used which i signed (to authorize the point deduction),  and handed me 2 1 day Disney tickets.
> 
> Now....  I honestly can't say if it's ultimately the best value to use the points for the Disney tickets since the point cost +MF's on those points probably make up for the ticket cost....  BUT,   since I was in a use them or lose them spot and didn't have time to make another trip someplace before their expiration,  it was better to get something out of them instead of just throwing them away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always ask,   but honestly,  the way the buildings are layed out I don't know if a first floor room would really give you that much of a parking lot access improvement.      With all the buildings,  they tend to have a "drop off driveway" next to the main doors,   and the landscaping would prevent easy wheelchair access from the patio to the parking lot.
> 
> The building elevators from what I experienced were pretty large and quick,  and are centrally located within the building,    so the only advantage of a 1st floor room vs one on another floor is pretty much just the elevator ride.   You'd still travel the hallway down to the middle of the building.
> 
> If anything,   I might better to request a room close to the center of the building near the elevators.    Sometimes a room next to the elevators could even give you a shorter travel time from the parking lot to your room than a first floor room at the very end of the hallway.



Do you happen to know how many points it took to get the tickets?  We thought about doing something like this also.


----------



## MichaelColey

mommie2angels said:


> We have 3 children in wheelchairs & would like a room on the 1st floor preferably one close to where we will be parking. Is that possible? It doesn't have to be a handicapped accessible room necessarily. Is it possible to get a 2bd on the first floor in front of the pool? If so would that be convenient to the parking lot? Thanks for any thoughts or advice!





DCTooTall said:


> You could always ask, but honestly, the way the buildings are layed out I don't know if a first floor room would really give you that much of a parking lot access improvement. With all the buildings, they tend to have a "drop off driveway" next to the main doors, and the landscaping would prevent easy wheelchair access from the patio to the parking lot.


With three children in wheelchairs, the difficulty would probably be getting everyone on the elevator.  It is big, fast and centrally located, but it might be a tight fit.

I don't see why they wouldn't be able to honor a first floor request.  I would call and request it after you book, again about a week before arrival, and also at check-in.

But if they can't get you on the first floor, I think you'll be fine.  Worst case, you just take two elevators up.


----------



## DCTooTall

Candit98 said:


> Do you happen to know how many points it took to get the tickets?  We thought about doing something like this also.



 You can find the info on the Wyndham website under "At Your Service" / PlusPartners / Activity Partners.    i'll post the direct link to the PDF file which I THINK will work without logging into the site,   but just in case I wanted to give you the location.   You can also find the guidelines/instructions for it.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/Plus_Partners_Activity_07_2010.PDF





MichaelColey said:


> With three children in wheelchairs, the difficulty would probably be getting everyone on the elevator.  It is big, fast and centrally located, but it might be a tight fit.
> 
> I don't see why they wouldn't be able to honor a first floor request.  I would call and request it after you book, again about a week before arrival, and also at check-in.
> 
> But if they can't get you on the first floor, I think you'll be fine.  Worst case, you just take two elevators up.




Good point. I didn't really think about that.


----------



## DCTooTall

..Sorry,  double post


----------



## mommie2angels

It's nice to know the elevators are large. That will definitely help with the wheelchairs. Thanks so much for the help & advice. We are very excited about staying here for the first time. I am sure we will be fine no matter where or room is.


----------



## MomtoGKC

If we booked with Ken how do we request a certain building?  Through him or do I just call the hotel directly?

We're leaving tomorrow afternoon and are hoping for Building 5 I think.  (want to be close to pool & playground but don't have a Presidential so I don't think we can get 6)

Thank you!


----------



## Upatnoon

MomtoGKC said:


> If we booked with Ken how do we request a certain building?  Through him or do I just call the hotel directly?
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow afternoon and are hoping for Building 5 I think.  (want to be close to pool & playground but don't have a Presidential so I don't think we can get 6)
> 
> Thank you!


Tell them what you are looking for when you check in  to the resort and they will go over what's available


----------



## txtara

Does anyone here have experience with having to change units during their stay?


----------



## tjmj9801

txtara said:


> Does anyone here have experience with having to change units during their stay?



I do.  Due to their error, we were booked a 3 BR for 2 nights then 4 BR for 5 nights instead of the 4 BR we were supposed to have for 7 nights.  The day we were supposed to move to our 4 BR, they called the room at 9 am to let us know that we had to vacate the 3 BR by 10 am so that housekeeping could prepare the room for the next guests.  We asked if the 4 BR would be available to move right into and it was not.  We told them we had no intention of waiting around the resort with bell carts until a room was available, as we were headed to a park.  They offered to call us when the room was available.  It didn't become available until almost 3 pm.   I'm not sure if all room transfers are handled the same or not but that's my experience.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

As far as the pool slide goes. We are currently in tower 6 and the height restriction is 48 inches. So my son was disappointed.


----------



## momof3girls6712

Do the fridges have ice makers or are there ice machines nearby?


----------



## TotoToo

tjmj9801 said:


> I do.  Due to their error, we were booked a 3 BR for 2 nights then 4 BR for 5 nights instead of the 4 BR we were supposed to have for 7 nights.  The day we were supposed to move to our 4 BR, they called the room at 9 am to let us know that we had to vacate the 3 BR by 10 am so that housekeeping could prepare the room for the next guests.  We asked if the 4 BR would be available to move right into and it was not.  We told them we had no intention of waiting around the resort with bell carts until a room was available, as we were headed to a park.  They offered to call us when the room was available.  It didn't become available until almost 3 pm.   I'm not sure if all room transfers are handled the same or not but that's my experience.



Yes, that is the SOP.  The fact that the guest is transferring from one unit to another doesn't alter the need for the cleaning of both units to fall in the normal 10am - 4PM turn over window. IF the new room happened to be ready early they would most likely let you go there directly but if it isn't - the norm if its even a relatively busy time - then they need both units empty for service from 10AM to 4PM.  There just isn't any other time to do the cleaning.


----------



## Upatnoon

momof3girls6712 said:


> Do the fridges have ice makers or are there ice machines nearby?


Both are available. The fridge has an ice maker and there is an ice machine in the lobby of each towers near the elevators.


----------



## Baltica

We're nearing the end of our stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek right now. It's because of this thread that we're here in a three bedroom unit in Tower 6. It's exceeded our expectations in every way and I'm already looking forward to planning our next stay here in a couple of years.

The place has loads of room and is so close to the parks. We've been regular visitors to the pools and the grill areas near our building. And the one thing I was worried about - the hard sell on the timeshares - wasn't a problem at all thanks to the advice about unplugging the phones.

I'll be recommending this place to folks once I get back home. Big thanks to Vettechick99 and everybody else here that have been so helpful with advice and in answering questions.


----------



## f19810

I just made reservations tonight and can't wait.  I am not planning on renting a car and will rely on the shuttles and taxis.  Is it easy to get a cab from the parks and downtown Disney?  Any idea how much a taxi is?
Thanks


----------



## momof3girls6712

Only 6 more days until we check in. I am getting so excited, I am not sure how I will last the next few days. This will be our first trip offsite and I am really looking forward to it thanks to this thread.


----------



## Baltica

f19810 said:


> I just made reservations tonight and can't wait.  I am not planning on renting a car and will rely on the shuttles and taxis.  Is it easy to get a cab from the parks and downtown Disney?  Any idea how much a taxi is?



We rented a car so we haven't used any taxis. I've seen a few waiting for folks that have called for them so I figure it should be a piece of cake.

You might want to try the free shuttle service to the parks and to Downtown Disney. Even though we had the car we relied on the shuttle about 50% of the time. If its schedule works for you, you'll find it reliable and quick. And easier on your wallet.


----------



## 4parkers

how do the points work on ebay?


----------



## Brian Noble

> I am not planning on renting a car and will rely on the shuttles and taxis.


I would encourage you to reconsider this.  You have to pay to get back and forth from the airport anyway---the additional expense of a car will be modest, and it gives you a lot of flexibility.  You can still use the shuttles to get back and forth to the parks if you like (or even a cab once or twice if you need to) but I bet you'll appreciate having a car, if only for quick grocery runs, etc.


----------



## f19810

You might want to try the free shuttle service to the parks and to Downtown Disney. Even though we had the car we relied on the shuttle about 50% of the time. If its schedule works for you, you'll find it reliable and quick. And easier on your wallet.[/QUOTE]

I plan on using the shuttles to get to the parks, it is just getting back after the fireworks or dinner that I need a taxi.


----------



## f19810

Brian Noble said:


> I would encourage you to reconsider this.  You have to pay to get back and forth from the airport anyway---the additional expense of a car will be modest, and it gives you a lot of flexibility.  You can still use the shuttles to get back and forth to the parks if you like (or even a cab once or twice if you need to) but I bet you'll appreciate having a car, if only for quick grocery runs, etc.



I have no need for a grocery run.  I bring fiber one bars for breakfast and will be eating out for my other meals.  Part of a vacation is not having to cook and clean up after cooking, so I don't really need groceries.  I would only use the car to get to and from the airport and it isn't worth if for me.  If I had somebody else to help with directions and cost it would be a different story.


----------



## rak5701

f19810 said:


> I have no need for a grocery run.  I bring fiber one bars for breakfast and will be eating out for my other meals.  Part of a vacation is not having to cook and clean up after cooking, so I don't really need groceries.  I would only use the car to get to and from the airport and it isn't worth if for me.  If I had somebody else to help with directions and cost it would be a different story.



We took a cab from Downtown Disney (2 of us) and it was about $25.00 with a tip.


----------



## Upatnoon

rak5701 said:


> We took a cab from Downtown Disney (2 of us) and it was about $25.00 with a tip.


$25 for a 2 mile cab ride? That seems high.


----------



## TotoToo

Upatnoon said:


> $25 for a 2 mile cab ride? That seems high.



That is similar to what we have heard as well. We find that two or three cab trips easily would cover the cost of a small rental car.  And the extra convenience the car offers is priceless.


----------



## f19810

Upatnoon said:


> $25 for a 2 mile cab ride? That seems high.



I called Mears for an estimated cost and from Downtown Disney and Epcot it is $7-8.  From Animal Kingdom it was $14 and from the Magic Kingdom it was $18.


----------



## twinspluscade

So..I'm considering cancelling our reservation at POR at booking here instead. With being a family of five, we would love the extra space. I have a few questions though that I hope someone can answer:

1. Is there a place on-property to buy milk?

2. How crowded do the lazy river, waterslides, and pool get in the late afternoon and evening? We would be there May 21-28. 

3. We would book through Ken. Do we pay in full when making the reservation, or when checking in? What if we'd have a family emergency and have to cancel--is it possible to get a refund?

4. We will have our own car, and drive to the parks each day. How many minutes to get to each park?

5. Any certain building or view we should request? When do you make requests?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Catira

Upatnoon said:


> $25 for a 2 mile cab ride? That seems high.



I've taken a cab twice from downtown disney back to resort. On both occasions I was charged $15 plus what I tipped driver.


----------



## snappy

twinspluscade said:


> So..I'm considering cancelling our reservation at POR at booking here instead. With being a family of five, we would love the extra space. I have a few questions though that I hope someone can answer:
> 
> 1. Is there a place on-property to buy milk?
> 
> 2. How crowded do the lazy river, waterslides, and pool get in the late afternoon and evening? We would be there May 21-28.
> 
> 3. We would book through Ken. Do we pay in full when making the reservation, or when checking in? What if we'd have a family emergency and have to cancel--is it possible to get a refund?
> 
> 4. We will have our own car, and drive to the parks each day. How many minutes to get to each park?
> 
> 5. Any certain building or view we should request? When do you make requests?
> 
> Thanks so much!





You can buy half gallons in the resort store-about $3.00 I think.

We have gone in May for several years. Since there are multiple pools and multiple hot tubs, they don't seem crowded. There are even two lazy rivers.

We have booked through Ken too, now at least 5 times.  We had a down payment, and then the rest within 60 days  of the trip I think.  Ken's policies are probably listed on his website, vacationupgrades.  We have never had to deal with a family emergency.  Why don't you email or call him and ask for his policy on this issue?

Make your location request up front in your email when finalizing the reservation.  I would then follow up with Ken by emailing him about 10 days before check-in.  He and his wife have been very accommodating with location requests.  Also, once the reservation is in your name, you can call yourself and specify your requests.

I like buildings 4 and 5 the best, and I like the fireworks view, high floor.  I like being close to the bar between buildings 4 and 5, there are many activites there, and you are right there by the pool in front of 4 and the zero entry lazy river in front of 5.  Building 6 looks good too, I am not sure if I would like the view as well though in building 6. We stayed in building 3 the first year, and I did not like it as well.  I think I would like building 1 as well, especially the fireworks view.

We have stayed at this resort more times than any other, except boardwalk villas. I think it is a good value, and it grows on me more with each stay.


----------



## Upatnoon

twinspluscade said:


> So..I'm considering cancelling our reservation at POR at booking here instead. With being a family of five, we would love the extra space. I have a few questions though that I hope someone can answer:
> 
> 1. Is there a place on-property to buy milk?
> 
> 2. How crowded do the lazy river, waterslides, and pool get in the late afternoon and evening? We would be there May 21-28.
> 
> 3. We would book through Ken. Do we pay in full when making the reservation, or when checking in? What if we'd have a family emergency and have to cancel--is it possible to get a refund?
> 
> 4. We will have our own car, and drive to the parks each day. How many minutes to get to each park?
> 
> 5. Any certain building or view we should request? When do you make requests?
> 
> Thanks so much!


How long it takes to drive to the parks depends on which park. If you are familier with Disney, but don't know where Bonnet Creek is, it is right next door to the Caribbean Beach Resort.

Hollywood Studios is about 5 minutes (or less), Downtown Disney, 5 minutes, Epcot, 12 minutes, Animal Kingdom about 14 minutes and about 10 minutes to the TTC for Magic Kingdom. You then have to take the boat or monorail to Magic Kingdom. So that park takes the longest to get to.


----------



## amyy

twinspluscade said:


> So..I'm considering cancelling our reservation at POR at booking here instead. With being a family of five, we would love the extra space. I have a few questions though that I hope someone can answer:
> 
> 1. Is there a place on-property to buy milk?
> 
> 2. How crowded do the lazy river, waterslides, and pool get in the late afternoon and evening? We would be there May 21-28.
> 
> 3. We would book through Ken. Do we pay in full when making the reservation, or when checking in? What if we'd have a family emergency and have to cancel--is it possible to get a refund?
> 
> 4. We will have our own car, and drive to the parks each day. How many minutes to get to each park?
> 
> 5. Any certain building or view we should request? When do you make requests?
> 
> Thanks so much!



We are going in Feb and renting from Ken.  He said there is no refund.  If the weather is bad he might be able to extend us a day.  I am a bit worried because Disney is always great about unexpected situations.  We only had to cancel once but we were refunded 100%.  I am trying to find trip insurance for this trip.  Worried with weather, the flu etc.  I have a post a bit farther down and someone recommend a site for trip insurance.


----------



## Ellajoan

Just booked through Ken for first week in April.  Excited to try somewhere new, we've always stayed at Windsor Hills.  We have 3 kids, any building recommendations?  Close to pool and activities would be great.  

TIA!


----------



## katallo

We stayed in Building 2 last fall.  It was in very good condition but still had the laminate countertops and no flat screens.  We heard they were updating the entire resort.  Does anyone know if all buildings have been updated?  Thanks


----------



## Lava124

Just booked here for a trip and started to read through thread for this info but it is so long just sort of missed it I guess.What would be the best building to request for a fireworks view?The 2nd question would be how far ahead should I call them to request this?

Thanks


----------



## MomtoGKC

I can't thank you all enough for all of this information.  We just got back from a long weekend trip to BC on Sunday night.  It was so wonderful, exactly as it was described and pictured.  You know how pictures usually make a place look nicer than it is?  This was opposite - I was blown away when we got there!

We were in building 5 room 390.  We only had a view of the parking lot, but we didn't care, we don't spend much time on the balcony anyway.  The room was so nice, it seemed brand new.  Very, very clean.  

We got there around dinner time and once we got settled we took the kids out to check out the grounds.  We had 2 moms & 6 kids that night.  We started at the lazy river pool right outside the door to our building.  The kids loved everything there, my 5 year old son was especially excited about the ping pong table!  As we walked around the lake we couldn't believe just how many things there were to see and do.  The kids even loved the stone stage and played up there for a while.   They loved the miniature golf and playground where we stayed for a while.  Then we got to the third pool with the bigger water slide.  As we walked into that section my son looked around and just said, "Could it get any better?"  LOL!  Next we got to the pirate pool - my son walked in there and said, "It just got better!"  

The next day we were in MK and he said to me, "When we drove up to that hotel I thought it was a dream."  

So thank you for all of the information - now my kids are spoiled and will never want to stay anywhere else!


----------



## horseshowmom

MomtoGKC said:


> I can't thank you all enough for all of this information.  We just got back from a long weekend trip to BC on Sunday night.  It was so wonderful, exactly as it was described and pictured.  You know how pictures usually make a place look nicer than it is?  This was opposite - I was blown away when we got there!
> 
> We were in building 5 room 390.  We only had a view of the parking lot, but we didn't care, we don't spend much time on the balcony anyway.  The room was so nice, it seemed brand new.  Very, very clean.
> 
> We got there around dinner time and once we got settled we took the kids out to check out the grounds.  We had 2 moms & 6 kids that night.  We started at the lazy river pool right outside the door to our building.  The kids loved everything there, my 5 year old son was especially excited about the ping pong table!  As we walked around the lake we couldn't believe just how many things there were to see and do.  The kids even loved the stone stage and played up there for a while.   They loved the miniature golf and playground where we stayed for a while.  Then we got to the third pool with the bigger water slide.  As we walked into that section my son looked around and just said, "Could it get any better?"  LOL!  Next we got to the pirate pool - my son walked in there and said, "It just got better!"
> 
> The next day we were in MK and he said to me, "When we drove up to that hotel I thought it was a dream."
> 
> So thank you for all of the information - *now my kids are spoiled and will never want to stay anywhere else!*



That's the way I feel about it too!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Awwww how sweet and cute!!!  I miss it terribly!!!  I can't wait to go back!  I'm glad that you enjoyed yourself and had a great stay!


----------



## DisneyMamaof3girls

You all convinced me!  Last week during our many days off due to ice, I re-worked our spring break vacation.  We were supposed to stay at POR, but I canceled that reservation after contacting Ken Price and finding out they had availability for our dates.  Just sent the rental agreement and our deposit in the mail today!  We are very excited about having all the extra room and the balcony.  I admit we are a little nervous that we will miss some of the "magic".  But I'm pretty sure having more room will be totally worth it!


----------



## lmil3112

I am so glad I found this thread. I was dead set on staying on site and now know that the fun can be had some where else. I am so hoping when I can make reservations they have availability.


----------



## bwo

Sounds wonderful!!  MomtoGKC---my son is the same age and we are thinking about staying in building five also.  Any downside of that building???  And how long was the walk to minigolf and the pool with the slides??  Thanks much!


----------



## DCTooTall

bwo said:


> Sounds wonderful!!  MomtoGKC---my son is the same age and we are thinking about staying in building five also.  Any downside of that building???  And how long was the walk to minigolf and the pool with the slides??  Thanks much!



Building 5 is on the opposite side of the lake from building 3 which is where the minigolf and slide pool is.

However, it is next door to the pool w/ the pirate slide.

There is also the zero entry lazy river pool (with Fort themeing)  right outside the building's exit.


----------



## MomtoGKC

bwo said:


> Sounds wonderful!!  MomtoGKC---my son is the same age and we are thinking about staying in building five also.  Any downside of that building???  And how long was the walk to minigolf and the pool with the slides??  Thanks much!



They are on the other side of the lake, but the walk is only a few minutes and my son enjoyed the walk.  It is so pretty and there is so much to look at.  The only pain is that you have to walk all the way to the main building to get the clubs & ball then walk back to return them, but it really wasn't a big deal.  And if I hadn't done that I would never have gone in that building and seen the pool table, activity center, arts & crafts room, etc.

Two of the pools have slides - one is across the lake by mini golf and the other is right next door at the pirate pool.  We never got to try either one because we got to the pool after 5pm when we were done with the parks.  We're thinking of going this summer just to hang out at the hotel for a few days since we only have season passes that aren't good at that time anyway.  I can easily see filling 3-4 days just hanging out by the pools.


----------



## horseshowmom

DisneyMamaof3girls said:


> You all convinced me!  Last week during our many days off due to ice, I re-worked our spring break vacation.  We were supposed to stay at POR, but I canceled that reservation after contacting Ken Price and finding out they had availability for our dates.  Just sent the rental agreement and our deposit in the mail today!  We are very excited about having all the extra room and the balcony.  I admit we are a little nervous that we will miss some of the "magic".  But I'm pretty sure having more room will be totally worth it!



I've never stayed onsite (hate being cooped up in one hotel room so I haven't done that in years and years), but one thing you might consider is some ADR's for breakfast. 

We always do that and really enjoy it. It gives us a taste of the onsite hotels without the costs. We generally do Boma and Kona, but anything is an option. You just tell the guard at the gate that you have reservations, and he'll let you in to park at no charge (I always have my reservation number handy, but they've never asked for it).


----------



## MacFam4

I'm so glad that someone recommended Bonnet Creek and booking with Ken Price!!!  My son and I will be traveling with my parents, so we will be splitting the cost of a two bedroom unit. It's $120 per night, so I'm only spending $60 per night!! You can't beat that with a stick! Between the savings on the resort and being able to eat 1 or 2 meals per day in the condo, I'm saving about $600 this trip. Yea!!!! My parents are coming over today so I can show them some of the wonderful pictures that people have taken. 

I used to be dead set against staying off site, but this is a major budget vacation for us this time around, but I don't think I will be disappointed at all.

Oh, one more thing incase anyone is interested....Ken said there are handicapped accessible units with one of the bathrooms having a bench seat with grab bars. I need this for my mom.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Does anyone have a recent bus schedule you could post?  I am leaving Saturday, and this is my first stay off-site.  I'm a little nervous about getting to and from the parks and Downtown Disney.


----------



## DavidNYC

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Does anyone have a recent bus schedule you could post?  I am leaving Saturday, and this is my first stay off-site.  I'm a little nervous about getting to and from the parks and Downtown Disney.



LOL - I just came on this thread to ask the exact same question.  We're heading down Saturday too with our twin 18 month olds and the nanny.  We'll have a car but our nanny will need to use the shuttles for the times she's on her own so I wanted to get an idea of how early they start and how late they end.

First time for us too off-site in many many years. Always stayed in values or moderates when it was just my wife and I since we were out the door at 8am and didn't return until bedtime.  But now with twins and a nanny, the multi-bedrooms and laundry and kitchen will be VERY useful.  Love that I found out about this on this site.  Can't beleive I'm paying basically the same amount for a 3BR here that I would pay for a single room at a moderate hotel!


----------



## DisneyMamaof3girls

horseshowmom said:


> I've never stayed onsite (hate being cooped up in one hotel room so I haven't done that in years and years), but one thing you might consider is some ADR's for breakfast.
> 
> We always do that and really enjoy it. It gives us a taste of the onsite hotels without the costs. We generally do Boma and Kona, but anything is an option. You just tell the guard at the gate that you have reservations, and he'll let you in to park at no charge (I always have my reservation number handy, but they've never asked for it).



Thank you for this advice!  I actually have a breakfast booked at Tusker House, but I'm having a really hard time with the $100 price tag for five people.  Our girls are really light eaters, so maybe eating at a restaurant with a menu (like Kona) would make sense.  Thank you for suggesting it!  We had a dinner there on our last trip and really enjoyed it.  Boma also might be nice to try on our AK day.


----------



## disney11fan

how do i get a hold of ken price?

interested in a 2br late may early june for 7 nights. 

what would the cost be ?

should i wait and book within 60 days?

how many units there at bonnet creek?

never been there before is it a new resort?


do you have to attend any sales pitch?



if we get a 1 bedroom (only 3 of us) 2 ADULTS 1 TEENAGER (SON)


HOW IS THE SOFA BED. ANY GOOD

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## carlbarry

disney11fan said:


> how do i get a hold of ken price?
> 
> interested in a 2br late may early june for 7 nights.
> 
> what would the cost be ?
> 
> should i wait and book within 60 days?
> 
> how many units there at bonnet creek?
> 
> never been there before is it a new resort?
> 
> 
> do you have to attend any sales pitch?
> 
> 
> if we get a 1 bedroom (only 3 of us) 2 ADULTS 1 TEENAGER (SON)
> 
> 
> HOW IS THE SOFA BED. ANY GOOD
> 
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED



I've never used Ken, so I can't help you with that, but while you're waiting to hear from someone about that . . .
Bonnet Creek is relatively new.  Some buildings are very new, and the new water area has opened fairly recently.  
You do NOT have to go to the sales presentation--but depending on what they offer as a gift, you might be tempted.  If you do go, REMEMBER--do NOT buy from them under any circumstances.  Check the prices on ebay before you go--they are 10% or less of what Wyndham charges.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

We're booked for 2 nights here the end of March!  We've only stayed offsite at Windsor Hills....we usually prefer to stay onsite. While the places we rented at WH were nice...they just don't have that resort feel and my family prefers to stay onsite instead.  We want to try this out for a few nights to see how we like it.  Hoping we enjoy it as much as all you on here! 

 A few questions....

 Should we bring beach towels for the pool?  What are the pool hours?  Can anyone compare the size of the resort to any of the Disney resorts?  I've read multiple reports that its such a looong walk to everything.  We've stayed at all of the values, Boardwalk, Beach Club, Animal Kingdom Lodge...and so far we haven't noticed anything being unreasonably huge.

 Also...we'll be arriving around noon.  I know check in isn't until 4pm.  Do they allow you to check in early if your room is available?  If not, would we be able to swim and just enjoy the resort until check in?


----------



## MacFam4

disney11fan said:


> how do i get a hold of ken price?
> 
> interested in a 2br late may early june for 7 nights.
> 
> what would the cost be ?
> 
> should i wait and book within 60 days?
> 
> how many units there at bonnet creek?
> 
> never been there before is it a new resort?
> 
> 
> do you have to attend any sales pitch?
> 
> 
> 
> if we get a 1 bedroom (only 3 of us) 2 ADULTS 1 TEENAGER (SON)
> 
> 
> HOW IS THE SOFA BED. ANY GOOD
> 
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED



Ken Price: www.vacationupgrades.com


----------



## katallo

Jenny-momof3 said:


> We're booked for 2 nights here the end of March!  We've only stayed offsite at Windsor Hills....we usually prefer to stay onsite. While the places we rented at WH were nice...they just don't have that resort feel and my family prefers to stay onsite instead.  We want to try this out for a few nights to see how we like it.  Hoping we enjoy it as much as all you on here!
> 
> A few questions....
> 
> Should we bring beach towels for the pool?  What are the pool hours?  Can anyone compare the size of the resort to any of the Disney resorts?  I've read multiple reports that its such a looong walk to everything.  We've stayed at all of the values, Boardwalk, Beach Club, Animal Kingdom Lodge...and so far we haven't noticed anything being unreasonably huge.
> 
> Also...we'll be arriving around noon.  I know check in isn't until 4pm.  Do they allow you to check in early if your room is available?  If not, would we be able to swim and just enjoy the resort until check in?



You won't need towels for the pool.  They are provided.  BC is a large resort, but honestly after staying at the Boardwalk DVC, I find it very manageable.  I love to walk around the lake.  We have checked in as early as 1PM, so, yes, you can check in early if your unit is available.    You'll love it!


----------



## carlbarry

Jenny-momof3 said:


> Should we bring beach towels for the pool?  What are the pool hours?  Can anyone compare the size of the resort to any of the Disney resorts?  I've read multiple reports that its such a looong walk to everything.  We've stayed at all of the values, Boardwalk, Beach Club, Animal Kingdom Lodge...and so far we haven't noticed anything being unreasonably huge.
> 
> Also...we'll be arriving around noon.  I know check in isn't until 4pm.  Do they allow you to check in early if your room is available?  If not, would we be able to swim and just enjoy the resort until check in?



It is a bit of a walk from picking up your golf clubs and getting to the mini golf course.  I stayed at the main, entrance building.  From there, it was also a bit of a walk to the new pool area.  But it is not unreasonable.  I just stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge; I would say there was less walking there.  But at Bonnet Creek, you have 4 pool areas, so of course it must be more spread out.  However, it's not like Orange Lake, where you need motorized transortation to get around!


----------



## Emilysmom

Hello!  We will be staying at BC in about a week.  Does anyone know whether they have a kids club drop off type of babysitting service?  Thanks!


----------



## momof3girls6712

We arrived at Bonnet Creek yesterday and already LOVE it. After spending countless vacation cramped into small rooms, it is a huge change. Even hubby who said we could stay offsite this trip since it was universal, but not when we go to Disney is singing a new song. He said last night he thinks he could deal with not having the dinning plan now. Thanks to everyone on this thread for helping us choose to stay here.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

I sent in a request for three nights in June....is that even possible or do you have to book for a week?  We are already staying at another hotel and were hoping to add a few nights to the end of our stay at Bonnet Creek!


----------



## act1980

Got a quote from them which was much cheaper than Ken's! Didn't know if anyone had booked with them and what their experiences was like?


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Got a quote from them which was much cheaper than Ken's! Didn't know if anyone had booked with them and what their experiences was like?


I have used them a couple of times in the past 2 years. They rent a lot of units on eBay. Never a problem.


----------



## act1980

vettechick99 said:


> ***This thread started out as my resort report (see posts #6 and #10) but has morphed into a BC thread. In this post, and throughout the thread, you'll find additional information like who to rent from, what buildings to request, and floorplans. Flip through the pages but also see the bottom of this post for where to go.****
> 
> *Welcome to the Bonnet Creek FAQ page*
> _created by Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, and vettechick99_
> Please see below for the most commonly asked questions.  *If you dont see the answer youre looking for, Log In and the Search this Thread tab will appear on the right just under the page numbers.  Enter your keywords and it will list all the posts containing those words from newest to oldest.  *It works well, is very easy to use and is actually faster than typing a new post that begins I dont have time to read all 100 pages of this thread, so
> 
> Address:
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
> 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> *What/Where is Bonnet Creek?*
> Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World.  It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disneys Caribbean Beach resort.  The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort:  Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, the 400 room Wyndham Hotel still under construction, and an 18 hole golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners.  People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay and through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com
> 
> The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip.  If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.
> 
> You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner.
> wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call:  800-610-9558
> 
> *Is there a parking fee at the resort?*
> Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks ($14).
> 
> *Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?*
> No, a rental car is recommended.
> 
> *Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?*
> No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.
> 
> *Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?*
> Yes, there is a free shuttle.  There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom.  If you use the Search This Thread feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread.  Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.
> 
> *Layout of the resort:*
> The resort consists of 6 timeshare buildings/towers and a future hotel (currently under construction.)  Puerta de Leon, the main building/clubhouse and Building 1 were built in 2004.  Building 6 is the newest building completed in 2010.  The only building still under construction is the hotel, which is located between buildings 3 and 6.  The pool labeled Pirate Pool in front of Building 5 on the map is actually a fort themed pool with a lazy river.  The pool in front of Building 6 has a pirate ship pool and slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buildings/Towers*
> Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors.  Even numbered units face the lake.
> Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors.  Even numbered units face the lake
> Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors.  Even numbered units face the lake.
> Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors.  Odd numbered units face the lake.
> Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15(?) floors.  Odd numbered units face the lake.
> Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors.  Odd numbered units face the lake.
> .
> *What types of rooms are available?*
> The majority of units are 2 bedroom suites, there are fewer one bedroom, three bedroom and four bedroom suites.
> 
> *1 bedroom layout:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-bedroom layout:
> Occupancy of 4 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
> Master bedroom with king sized bed
> Living room has a full sized sleeper sofa
> 
> *2 bedroom layout:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-bedroom unit:
> Occupancy of 8 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
> Master bedroom with king sized bed
> Second bedroom with two full sized (double) beds
> Living room has a full size sleeper sofa
> 
> *3-bedroom layout:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-bedroom layout:
> Occupancy of 10 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
> Master bedroom with king sized bed
> Second bedroom with queen sized bed
> Third bedroom with two full (double) beds
> 
> 
> *4-bedroom presidential layout:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-bedroom presidential suite layout:
> Occupancy of 12
> 2 king master bedrooms
> 2 bedrooms with two full (double) beds
> 
> 
> *What is included with the units?*
> A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TVs in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)
> 
> There is a port for free internet hook up located on the phone on the kitchen island.  You can bring your own router and plug it into the jack for a wireless connection.
> 
> The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.
> 
> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets:  corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop.  The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap.  The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer.  Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.
> 
> *Click here for a photo essay of the inside of a 2-bedroom and its kitchen supplies. *
> 
> *Is there daily maid service?*
> No.  You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided.  You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay.  (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.)  There will be instructions in the unit for check out day:  you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.
> 
> *Are the pools heated?*
> Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated.
> 
> *Are there towels at the pool?*
> Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside.
> 
> *Is there Internet and what is the cost?*
> Yes. There are hookups on the main telephone and it is free. YAY! It has also been reported that there's wireless Internet in the main lobby and its pool. Some of the closer buildings may be able to log in as well.
> 
> *Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?*
> No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again.
> 
> *How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?*
> Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16.
> 
> _shuttle info compiled by SparKeLLy_
> *Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to Disney Parks and Downtown Disney?*
> Yes, there is a free shuttle. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom.  Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.
> 
> CLICK HERE to view Shuttle Schedule to Disney Parks (September 2010)
> 
> The schedule may change, use this as a guide, but be sure to look at the current schedule when you get to the resort. You will be given a schedule at check-in.
> They generally do not change too much - I have a schedule from 2008 and it's very similar to 2010, mostly due to adding the additional pickup at Tower 6.
> 
> *Shuttles depart from the Clubhouse (main lobby) and Tower 6.
> *Scheduled Times are Departure Times.
> *Arrive Early. At least 10 min. is suggested. If the bus is full, you may have to stand.
> *Riders with disabilities and wheel chairs call 2 hours prior to boarding. (407.390.0000)
> *Magic Kingdom gets dropped off first, then Epcot.
> *Shuttles are operated by Maingate Transportation.
> *Bonnet Creek Shuttles to Disney Parks are not shared with any other resort.
> *There are no shuttles to Disney Water Parks.
> 
> *Can I make it to rope drop using the shuttle?*
> Yes, we made rope drop and the opening shows at every park with time to spare.
> *Are strollers allowed?* Yes. There were strollers (big & small) on nearly all of our shuttles.
> *Where does the bus pick up from at the parks?*  There is a separate lot for tour bus parking and Disney has signs to direct you. Each parking space has a number. The bus schedule tells you what number parking space the Bonnet Creek shuttle will pick up from at each park.
> *Do Shuttles go to the Magic Kingdom during the Halloween or Christmas Parties?* Yes. However if you want to stay to the end of the party (midnight) you will need to get a taxi back to the resort. The last shuttle from the Magic Kingdom is at 11:40pm.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to other  attractions?*
> Yes, but it is NOT free and you must make reservations.
> CLICK HERE to view Other Attraction Shuttle Service Information (September 2010)
> 
> *Where can you find a grocery store/Walmart?*
> Vineland Rd Walmart.
> Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right on Buena Vista Dr. Make your 1st right on Epcot Center drive (towards I-4). Cross over I-4 and make a right onto 535 (Vineland Rd). Walmart will be a couple miles down the road on your right.
> 
> Turkey Lake Walmart.
> There are 2 ways to get here:
> 
> Option 1.
> Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right onto Buena Vista Dr. Take I-4 "East" Towards Orlando. Exit off Sand Lake Rd. 74A. Turn left under I-4. At the first light, make a left (Turkey Lake Rd). Walmart will be on your right.
> 
> Option 2.
> Turn right on Buena Vista Drive towards Downtown Disney. Turn right onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. Turn Left at the Crossroads shopping center light. (Vineland rd). At the first light, make a right. (Palm Parkway). Follow this road all the way down. It changes names to Turkey Lake Rd. Walmart will be on your left.
> 
> *Where to go for more info...*
> 
> vettechick's March & July 2009 stays - pg. 1, posts #6, #10
> Resort map & floorplans - pg. 3, #35
> Many, many, many pictures - pg. 7, #97, 98, 99
> More pictures - pg. 7-, #101-106, 109-110
> Activities Schedule - pg. 9, #126
> Bonnet Creek location map - pg. 9, #127
> Names of buildings & numbers of floors - pg. 9, #133
> Spring 2010 Activities Guide - pg. 17 or here
> Sample shuttle times (March reported) - pg 20, #299
> Live report from ttfn3 - pg. 22, #326



Hi,

Has the future hotel part of the map been built now? Does this section have it's own pool?

Thanks


----------



## MDsMomma

I've read a lot of this thread and can anyone confirm the pools, lazy river and zero entry

I know behind the main building is lazy river and zero entry

Building 5- what is the pool in front of it? Some of the last posts lead me to believe it is zero entry and a lazy river? So are there two lazy rivers at BC?


----------



## Upatnoon

The lazy river by building 5 is zero entry (yes bonnet creek has 2 lazy rivers. The one by building 5 is much more themed than the one next to the main building)

There is another pool by building 5 that is not zero entry.

The pirate pool (the newest pool on the property) in front of building 6 has zero entry.


----------



## Portugal1000

Was there for 2 weeks in December (fantastic time). Forgot to ask before we left when the new hotel will be open. The last building to be finished, right next to the pirate ship pool. Was too scared really to asked at reception incase they tried to rope me into a tour!! Was just interested to see what facilities they would have, i.e a proper restaurant. Is there to be another pool or will they be sharing pirate pool.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Do they charge for inner tubes at the lazy river???


----------



## Cdn Gal

Nope- they don't charge for inner tubes!


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

Disneymommy2006 said:


> Do they charge for inner tubes at the lazy river???



Maam, I would hate to see you make plans for time at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek, when based on your post in another thread (parking fees, $80 a night booked through LMT, $5 for inner tubes) I think you have booked at Hilton Bonnet Creek.  

Please double check as these are very different experiences....

In any event, have a wonderful time

On a side note, this thread should be renamed We Looove Wyndham Bonnet Creek... i can imagine it would cause confusion.

HRH Duke of Epcot


----------



## MichaelColey

momof3girls6712 said:


> We arrived at Bonnet Creek yesterday and already LOVE it. After spending countless vacation cramped into small rooms, it is a huge change. Even hubby who said we could stay offsite this trip since it was universal, but not when we go to Disney is singing a new song. He said last night he thinks he could deal with not having the dinning plan now. Thanks to everyone on this thread for helping us choose to stay here.


Welcome to timesharing!  We took the plungle about 8 months ago, and have stayed about 10 weeks in timeshares (4 in Orlando, including 1 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek) since then.  It's easy to get used to all the space, multiple bedrooms, full kitchens, living and dining areas, etc.  After all that time in timeshares, we have our first stay back in a hotel as a family tomorrow (a couple nights at Great Wolf Lodge), and I have a feeling it'll be quite a shock for us.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

You are right I am very confused!!!  Thanks, I am staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek not the Wyndham BC.  Thanks for the info.  and I was looking at the Hilton BC when I booked so I knew what I was getting but just confused it with the Dis boards BC!!!  Regardless, I still got an awesome deal....saved over $100 each night.  The Hilton for our dates in June was over $200.00 each night and I got it for $80.00 plus the $13.00 a day parking which makes it $93.00 a night- still a good deal.


----------



## act1980

Has anyone got any photos of their recent stays?

I am interested to see pictures of the themed lazy river too.

Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I posted pictures of everything from back in August.  Sorry I don't know the page number but perhaps somebody else does.


----------



## tjmj9801

Disneymommy2006 said:


> I am sorry if I confused you...actually I did book through LMT and got Bonnet Creek for $80.00 a night...parking according to my information is $13.00 a day...my question was concerning the inner tube rentals which was a tidbit I read on Trip Advisor.  I had never read that on this thread so that is why I was asking.  I appreciate the info and I am looking forward to staying at BC.  I never said parking was $80.00 a day- I think you misread my post on the other thread.  But thanks anyway for your concern



I see that you've edited this post since I got the email response notification.  I took the liberty of copy/paste from that notification.  If ANYONE is charging you $13 a day to park at a resort, you need to check into that.  That's a rip off.  I stayed at WBC in October and was never charged a "parking fee".  Is it possible that what you read was the WDW charges $14 a day for their PARKS?  

I also second that $80 a night is WAY too cheap to be staying at the WBC, unless you're renting from someone and they're simply trying to recoop their maintenance fees and not charge you anymore than that.  Really, we're just concerned that what you've booked and what you *think* you booked may be totally different based on what you're saying.  We're not trying to talk you out of staying at WBC, we only want you to question the parking fee and to make SURE of where you're staying based on the nightly rate you've quoted.


----------



## bz8bls

I know this is pretty late for booking, however, what do you think our chances for getting a reservation for WBC for the weekk of 2/20/11?  DH just found out he can be off that week.  We would need a 2-br.

TIA


----------



## julie1218

tjmj9801 said:


> I see that you've edited this post since I got the email response notification.  I took the liberty of copy/paste from that notification.  If ANYONE is charging you $13 a day to park at a resort, you need to check into that.  That's a rip off.  I stayed at WBC in October and was never charged a "parking fee".  Is it possible that what you read was the WDW charges $14 a day for their PARKS?
> 
> I also second that $80 a night is WAY too cheap to be staying at the WBC, unless you're renting from someone and they're simply trying to recoop their maintenance fees and not charge you anymore than that.  Really, we're just concerned that what you've booked and what you *think* you booked may be totally different based on what you're saying.  We're not trying to talk you out of staying at WBC, we only want you to question the parking fee and to make SURE of where you're staying based on the nightly rate you've quoted.



no comment on the original topic regarding which place the op has a reservation at (wbc or hbc), but i just want to chime in that we are staying at wyndham bonnet creek for 73.50/night flat for a ONE bedroom.  i just looked at my confirmation to be sure that it's the wyndham as well.  we booked through 5 star resorts for may 16-26.  just fyi for anyone comparing rates.  or, if y'all think we are being scammed or something since it's kinda low, please let me know.  frankly, i didn't think it was super low--good deal but not unbelievable deal, i thought.


----------



## Hemlock

Just wanted to point out that self parking at HILTON Bonnet Creek is $13 and inner tubes are $5. Parking at WYNDHAM BONNET Creek is free, as are inner tubes. I think the last few posters may be correct and that Disneymoomy2006 may be confusing the 2 resorts/hotels. I truly hope that she is staying at WBC and that she has a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

Unless I am VERY mistaken, you cannot book Wyndham Bonnet Creek on any hotel aggregator like LMT, Hotwire, Agoda, Booking.com. etc.  at any price.

Its just not the way the bookings are done at WBC.

I am all but convinced she is staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek, which is very beautiful as well....just pack as if you are staying at hotel, not a timeshare condo.  And yes you will pay for parking and lazy river tube among other things.

HRH of Epcot


----------



## tjmj9801

julie1218 said:


> no comment on the original topic regarding which place the op has a reservation at (wbc or hbc), but i just want to chime in that we are staying at wyndham bonnet creek for 73.50/night flat for a ONE bedroom.  i just looked at my confirmation to be sure that it's the wyndham as well.  we booked through 5 star resorts for may 16-26.  just fyi for anyone comparing rates.  or, if y'all think we are being scammed or something since it's kinda low, please let me know.  frankly, i didn't think it was super low--good deal but not unbelievable deal, i thought.



I would call WBC and see if they have your reservation.  Just to be sure.  I'd really hate for anyone to show up at WBC and really be booked at HBC, no matter what your booking person told you.  

What was the website name you booked through?  I googled "5 star resorts" and couldn't come up with anything that had BC, either one, as a resort option.


----------



## stackyallred

Hi, everyone!  I have a few questions and I apologize if these have been answered before...

Dh and I stayed at Bonnet Creek in August of 2007 and enjoyed it immensely. A friend offered us a week FREE there or you would have never gotten us off-site.  The thing that has kept us from going back was free dining and lack of bus transportation.  But after a trip cramped in POP last fall with a baby we are wanting to each have our own room on this next trip- and are willing to give a little in the dining/transportation thing if it means we will have some space!

I know the resort has grown a lot since then so I was wondering if anyone who has been in the last two years during September or October can tell me if the busses are fairly frequent in going to and from the parks?  In 2007, there was approximately 3 pick up times all morning, 1 return in the afternoon and perhaps 5 returns in the evening.  We may possibly rent a car but are still interested in using the busses if they are frequent enough. Any info would help!  

Can anyone suggest a fairly quiet location?  Both Ds (who will be almost 2 at the time) and I are pretty light sleepers.  I prefer upper floors and facing the lake rather than a pool.  I can't even remember where we were located last time, but it was very quiet.  Maybe most of the resort is quiet?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Scrock

This thread is very informative! We're looking to travel to Disney towards the end of June. I've read that pricing through Ken's site its cheaper to book 60 days prior. My concern is that because we're a family of 5 I will have a hard time finding cheap airline tickets. Has anyone else had the problem? How do find rental properties on Ebay and how soon should I start looking there? Finally, which month seems hotter June, July, or August? Thanks in advance.


----------



## torquelover

Cdn Gal said:


> I posted pictures of everything from back in August.  Sorry I don't know the page number but perhaps somebody else does.



Check out pages 92-98. Lots of pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## act1980

I have just visited the website and it states that it's a non smoking resort.

Does this mean you cannot smoke anywhere on site?

This would be bliss for me except my Sister smokes.

Thanks!


----------



## littlestar

stackyallred said:


> Can anyone suggest a fairly quiet location?  Both Ds (who will be almost 2 at the time) and I are pretty light sleepers.  I prefer upper floors and facing the lake rather than a pool.  I can't even remember where we were located last time, but it was very quiet.  Maybe most of the resort is quiet?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Tower 4 was quiet (we faced the lake on the 7th floor).


----------



## Trinity524

Can anyone tell me if there is a tea kettle in any of the units? TIA


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Sorry I created all the confusion...I edited my post again and I am staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek... thanks again for clearing that up for me.  But I would like to know about the 5 star resorts that Julie1218 mentioned.  Sounds like she got an awesome deal???


----------



## momof3girls6712

We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe for 4 nights for a total of 350.00 for Feb 10-Feb 14 from Leonard at docl@cableone.net. He has been great and even called us at the resort to make sure everything is great. I highly recommend him. The kids are love it here. I plan to take lots of pictures on Monday before we check out and post them here.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

momof3girls6712 said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe for 4 nights for a total of 350.00 for Feb 10-Feb 14 from Leonard at docl@cableone.net. He has been great and even called us at the resort to make sure everything is great. I highly recommend him. The kids are love it here. I plan to take lots of pictures on Monday before we check out and post them here.



Wow...does he have a website that I could look at?  How did you find him?


----------



## Cdn Gal

torquelover said:


> Check out pages 92-98. Lots of pics, thanks for posting them.



Thanks!  I forgot!!


----------



## katallo

Trinity524 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a tea kettle in any of the units? TIA



We have not had a tea kettle. But, there is a small saucepan I use to boil water...or there's always the microwave. I prefer to boil water


----------



## act1980

Is this the newest building? Is this the unit with the lazy river?

Also, are there any pictures of 3 bedroom units? All the pictures I have seen are of 2 bedroom properties.

Thanks


----------



## shaylyn

Anyone know if portable cribs are available?


----------



## tjmj9801

shaylyn said:


> Anyone know if portable cribs are available?



They have pack n plays.  That's all they had when we were there in October 2010.


----------



## Trinity524

katallo said:


> We have not had a tea kettle. But, there is a small saucepan I use to boil water...or there's always the microwave. I prefer to boil water



Thank you!  We prefer to boil too!


----------



## snappy

act1980 said:


> I have just visited the website and it states that it's a non smoking resort.
> 
> Does this mean you cannot smoke anywhere on site?
> 
> This would be bliss for me except my Sister smokes.
> 
> Thanks!




Smoking is allowed on the balconies.  The resort provides ash tryas on the little tables on the balconies.

I traveled with my best friend who is a smoker last September.


----------



## Musky-Hunter

There were several posts in this thread that were very helpful to our trip planning so I thought I would reciprocate with a restaurant tip.  About two months before our trip Matteo's opened a location in Orlando.  After too much crappy Disney food it was a real treat to get to Matteo's and have a real enjoyable meal.  They are still working out the service bugs with a new location but the food is worth the wait.  The portions are massive based on a family style format that made awesome leftovers in the condo.


----------



## julie1218

Disneymommy2006 said:


> Sorry I created all the confusion...I edited my post again and I am staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek... thanks again for clearing that up for me.  But I would like to know about the 5 star resorts that Julie1218 mentioned.  Sounds like she got an awesome deal???



hi all,
the website is 5starresorts.net.  i found them through myresortnetwork.com which i found through the disboards.  there are few posts on here re: 5starresorts, but they are people asking if anyone knows anything about them and no one did, i think.  a few people posted that they did book with them but  never posted about how it went.  i assumed that if it was a complete disaster the poster would have updated.  so far, i am pleased, but my trip isn't til may.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I've skimmed through a couple of pages and found that lots of people are talking about getting an extremely cheap rate.  I looked for a week in late Sept for a 2 bedroom and it's gonna run me $174/night.  How do I get this cheaper rate I've seen some of you posting about for like $100-120/night?


----------



## AliceinMaryland

And why are they not on travelocity.com?


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> I have just visited the website and it states that it's a non smoking resort.
> 
> Does this mean you cannot smoke anywhere on site?
> 
> This would be bliss for me except my Sister smokes.
> 
> Thanks!



 As someone else mentioned,   You can smoke on the Balcony of the unit and they provide ashtrays.    They also have a couple DSA's around the main building,  and last time I went I didn't have any problems smoking anyplace else outside the buildings.   

  In General, the resort is very smoker friendly as long as you are non-smoker friendly.   By that I mean that as long as you are courteous enough to step off to the side so you aren't smoking around a crowd,  ask those around you if they mind if you are going to light up in a more populate area (say around your pool chair),   and police your ash/butts so people aren't going to see the evidence of your smoking after you are done......     You won't have too much of a problem.    



AliceinMaryland said:


> I've skimmed through a couple of pages and found that lots of people are talking about getting an extremely cheap rate.  I looked for a week in late Sept for a 2 bedroom and it's gonna run me $174/night.  How do I get this cheaper rate I've seen some of you posting about for like $100-120/night?



  Most of the people posting the $100-120/night rate have either booked thru Ken or via an Ebay auction.   Since this is a timeshare resort,  it is much cheaper to rent from an owner then it is thru the resort directly.  (IE.  thru Wyndham)


----------



## AliceinMaryland

DCTooTall said:


> Most of the people posting the $100-120/night rate have either booked thru Ken or via an Ebay auction.   Since this is a timeshare resort,  it is much cheaper to rent from an owner then it is thru the resort directly.  (IE.  thru Wyndham)



You're right, I figured that out after asking the question.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## princessap

I just booked a one night stay here before we head to MK. We stayed here last year for a week and LOVED it! I requested a fireworks view which Ken's wife keeps telling me they wont do. I asked her to at least ask for me. Do u think that is ok? I get the impression that she isnt going to ask. Any advice to get a fireworks view for one night.


----------



## DCTooTall

princessap said:


> I just booked a one night stay here before we head to MK. We stayed here last year for a week and LOVED it! I requested a fireworks view which Ken's wife keeps telling me they wont do. I asked her to at least ask for me. Do u think that is ok? I get the impression that she isnt going to ask. Any advice to get a fireworks view for one night.



Your best bet would be to call the resort directly about 1-2 weeks before your trip to put your room request in.


----------



## act1980

Does anyone know how far the walk is to the lazy river a tower 5 from the newest tower 6?


----------



## Tracey123

Scrock said:


> This thread is very informative! We're looking to travel to Disney towards the end of June. I've read that pricing through Ken's site its cheaper to book 60 days prior. My concern is that because we're a family of 5 I will have a hard time finding cheap airline tickets. Has anyone else had the problem? How do find rental properties on Ebay and how soon should I start looking there? Finally, which month seems hotter June, July, or August? Thanks in advance.



Book your airfare as soon as possible.  If you can't get a room at WBC there are a million other places to stay.  Or you can make reservations at another hotel and cancel them usually 48 hrs before check in.


----------



## MsCoz2000

act1980 said:


> Does anyone know how far the walk is to the lazy river a tower 5 from the newest tower 6?



It's not really far at all, maybe a 2-3 minute walk?   The pictures I have don't show it very clearly but in the first picture you see the New Pool at tower 6 in the top right corner I circled the approximate area of where the lazy river is.  






Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Deb123

Glad to have this site! We r AP holders and usually stay onsite, but we had 2 weeks thru RCI that I needed to use. The first we booked for SilverLake in June (currently looking for reviews) and the 2nd week for August, I LUCKED UP AND GOT WYNDHAM BONNET CREEK!! Now, I have been trying to exchange into this resort for over a yr, so DH and I were quite happy to get into here for just our $179 exchange fee! We have wanted to stay here because of its location and its shuttle service, since I do not like to drive while on vacation. I would appreciate any info on room location for us. We would like to be AS CLOSE as possible to where their shuttles pick you up. Where would that be???? Do they have just one pickup area, or several? Where should I put in a request for? Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## act1980

MsCoz2000 said:


> It's not really far at all, maybe a 2-3 minute walk?   The pictures I have don't show it very clearly but in the first picture you see the New Pool at tower 6 in the top right corner I circled the approximate area of where the lazy river is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps a little.



Thanks for the pic! Do you think there will be more kids in tower 6 because of the pirate ship pool?


----------



## DCTooTall

Deb123 said:


> Glad to have this site! We r AP holders and usually stay onsite, but we had 2 weeks thru RCI that I needed to use. The first we booked for SilverLake in June (currently looking for reviews) and the 2nd week for August, I LUCKED UP AND GOT WYNDHAM BONNET CREEK!! Now, I have been trying to exchange into this resort for over a yr, so DH and I were quite happy to get into here for just our $179 exchange fee! We have wanted to stay here because of its location and its shuttle service, since I do not like to drive while on vacation. I would appreciate any info on room location for us. We would like to be AS CLOSE as possible to where their shuttles pick you up. Where would that be???? Do they have just one pickup area, or several? Where should I put in a request for? Thank you so much!!!!!!



Honestly,  It doesn't really matter too much.   With the opening of Tower 6 there are now 2 shuttle pickups/dropoffs.   One in front of Tower 6, and the other at the main building.     Since Tower 6 is on the direct other side of the lake from the main building,   you are never more than 2 buildings from a pickup spot.

That being said,    Building 6 or Building 1 are the closest,   followed by pretty much every other building as the next closest.   if anything,  Building 3 may the the furthest walk simply because of the hotel construction.




act1980 said:


> Thanks for the pic! Do you think there will be more kids in tower 6 because of the pirate ship pool?




Hard to say.   Tower 6 is 1/2 Presidential units,    which you would think are more likely to be filled by those without kids due to the increased cost.... and the fact the benefits of the Presidentials would be less likely to be appreciated by those who are kid-wrangling.   But it's also hard to say because there may be a number of parents who might enjoy the 2bdrm presidential units for after the kids go to sleep,  and they are only located in tower 6.

I think though that the Pirate pool proximity wouldn't be as likely to be "requested" by those who know about tower requests and kids.    The main pool has a larger water play area.   The pool at Tower 3 also has a slide as well as putt putt,    and Tower 5 has a very nice themed lazy river w/ zero entry.   Tower 6 and the pirate pool are also relatively new,  so word may not have gotten around as much about it yet.


----------



## act1980

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly,  It doesn't really matter too much.   With the opening of Tower 6 there are now 2 shuttle pickups/dropoffs.   One in front of Tower 6, and the other at the main building.     Since Tower 6 is on the direct other side of the lake from the main building,   you are never more than 2 buildings from a pickup spot.
> 
> That being said,    Building 6 or Building 1 are the closest,   followed by pretty much every other building as the next closest.   if anything,  Building 3 may the the furthest walk simply because of the hotel construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say.   Tower 6 is 1/2 Presidential units,    which you would think are more likely to be filled by those without kids due to the increased cost.... and the fact the benefits of the Presidentials would be less likely to be appreciated by those who are kid-wrangling.   But it's also hard to say because there may be a number of parents who might enjoy the 2bdrm presidential units for after the kids go to sleep,  and they are only located in tower 6.
> 
> I think though that the Pirate pool proximity wouldn't be as likely to be "requested" by those who know about tower requests and kids.    The main pool has a larger water play area.   The pool at Tower 3 also has a slide as well as putt putt,    and Tower 5 has a very nice themed lazy river w/ zero entry.   Tower 6 and the pirate pool are also relatively new,  so word may not have gotten around as much about it yet.



Thanks! So all the presidential units are in tower 6 only?


----------



## Deb123

Thank you!!! I am going to enjoy reading all the info about this resort. It looks like I won't miss staying "on property" at all!


----------



## Trinity524

Can any owners tell me if there is any rooms available the week of Sept 17th?  Looking for a 2 bedroom presidential.  Can anyone tell me the points this would be?


----------



## lawgs

Trinity524 said:


> Can any owners tell me if there is any rooms available the week of Sept 17th?  Looking for a 2 bedroom presidential.  Can anyone tell me the points this would be?



as of 9:42 pm February 14  2011

they have both types of presidentials available:

Regular Presidential and Presidential Reserve ( Tower 6 for sure ) and higher floors in that building if memory serves correctly floors 15 and higher....just cannot remember at his moment, regular two bdr presidentials in Tower 6 would be from 11 - 15 I think

cost in points is 175,000


----------



## julie1218

we'd like to go from a park (not sure which one yet) like epcot to hoop de doo music review.  seems like that's not too hard via bus.  question:  how do we get back to our car in that park's parking lot after the show?  i've read that busses run after the show back to the RESORTS, but i want to go back to a park PARKING LOT.  can i do that?  or should we just plan to drive to hddr to and from bonnet creek?  thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> Thanks! So all the presidential units are in tower 6 only?



4Bdrm presidential units are available in every tower (I believe...  may be wrong about tower/building 1).     All 1, 2, and 3bdrm presidentials are exclusive to Tower 6.





julie1218 said:


> we'd like to go from a park (not sure which one yet) like epcot to hoop de doo music review.  seems like that's not too hard via bus.  question:  how do we get back to our car in that park's parking lot after the show?  i've read that busses run after the show back to the RESORTS, but i want to go back to a park PARKING LOT.  can i do that?  or should we just plan to drive to hddr to and from bonnet creek?  thanks!




  Hmmm.... Honestly,  i'm not positive,  but i'm pretty sure you'd be able to get a bus back to the park.     worst case,  you could mention you are parked at XYZ park to a busdriver and they can arrange transportation for you.           Also,   if you are parked at the TTC (MK Parking lot),   you could also either take the boat from Fort Wilderness to the MK,   or a bus/boat to one of the monorail resorts,     And then hop the monorail back to the TTC.


----------



## torquelover

So, what are the differences between the standard and presidential condos? I'm thinking of trading in a week at Vistana Cascades for BC this summer.


----------



## Upatnoon

julie1218 said:


> we'd like to go from a park (not sure which one yet) like epcot to hoop de doo music review.  seems like that's not too hard via bus.  question:  how do we get back to our car in that park's parking lot after the show?  i've read that busses run after the show back to the RESORTS, but i want to go back to a park PARKING LOT.  can i do that?  or should we just plan to drive to hddr to and from bonnet creek?  thanks!


It's a very simple and easy 8 minute drive to the Fort Wilderness parking lot from Bonnet Creek. If you can drive, there is no way I would use the bus.

That said, if you have no other choice,  if the parks are still open, you can take the bus/boat from Fort Wilderness to any of them. Just park at the theme park that will be open late, like Epcot.

 You can also go to Downtown Disney and catch the Bonnet Creek bus from there or grab a cab. You can also jump on a bus to a resort near Bonnet Creek, such as Caribbean Beach or Boardwalk, and take a cheap cab ride from there.


----------



## Upatnoon

torquelover said:


> So, what are the differences between the standard and presidential condos? I'm thinking of trading in a week at Vistana Cascades for BC this summer.


Presidential units have upgraded fixtures and furniture, such as stainless steel appliances. There are pictures if you look earlier and search this thread. Other than that, you don't really gain anything and the regular (deluxe) units are very nice.


----------



## torquelover

Upatnoon said:


> Presidential units have upgraded fixtures and furniture, such as stainless steel appliances. There are pictures if you look earlier and search this thread. Other than that, you don't really gain anything and the regular (deluxe) units are very nice.



That's what it seemed like to me from the previous pics as you said. Perhaps granite/quartz countertops in the Presidential as well. I'm not sure if I can get into one using the RCI exchange.

I missed out on a 2-BDRM for my week as the RCI website  went down for a bit right when I was trying to book it. If another one opens up (doubtful but I am staying positive) I will try BC for sure. I might even go for a 1-BDRM depending on the quality of the sofa bed. I slept on one in the Vistana Cascades pre-remodel and it was horrible. Has anyone (adult sized) used the sofa beds at BC's newer tower 5 or 6 units? Seems a few here were given an upgrade by chance or as a gift for sitting through the timeshare sales presentation. The 2 hours of sales pressuring might be worth it if it gives me a chance to actually sleep through the night.


----------



## Brian Noble

> what are the differences between the standard and presidential condos? I'm thinking of trading in a week at Vistana Cascades for BC this summer.


I don't think the Presidentials are generally deposited to RCI.  You should expect a "regular" room (which is still quite nice).  I've never tried the sofa beds, so I can't comment on whether or not it is comfortable, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

julie1218 said:


> we'd like to go from a park (not sure which one yet) like epcot to hoop de doo music review.  seems like that's not too hard via bus.  question:  how do we get back to our car in that park's parking lot after the show?  i've read that busses run after the show back to the RESORTS, but i want to go back to a park PARKING LOT.  can i do that?  or should we just plan to drive to hddr to and from bonnet creek?  thanks!





I've done this....not for hoop dee dooh but to take my kids to the horse trails and petting zoos at Ft Wilderness.

As a PP said, the most efficient way is to do everything with your own car...park at Epcot nice and early right near the "Golf Ball', leave the parking lot and drive over to Ft. Wilderness.  That way your car is at the resort after hoop de dooh.

However, if you are like me and do not want to see the car all day and like the quirks of Disney transport...here's the best thing to do.

1. Park at TTC, take monorail to Epcot to enjoy Walt Disney's vision of the future

2. After Epcot, take monorail to Contemporary.

3. From Contemporary, take the lovely boat ride to the back section of Ft. Wilderness where Hoop de Dooh is located.

4. After Hoop de Dooh, repeat the boat-contemporary-TTC trip...or take the Ft. Wilderness resort bus to TTC.

Hope you have a Rope-Wranglin' Rootin Tootin' Good Time at Hoop Dee Dooh, Ma'am!


----------



## TotoToo

torquelover said:


> So, what are the differences between the standard and presidential condos? I'm thinking of trading in a week at Vistana Cascades for BC this summer.



Virtually nothing except upgraded (stainless steel which is all too often well stained especially at Wyndham properties) appliances (do you really care - you're not buying the place and many other resorts have ss appliances in ALL units) and a few fancier fabrics. The units themselves are no bigger than the same thing in a "deluxe" version. 

Don't waste much money or Wyndham points to get Presidential as it isn't worth much if anything - but certainly take it for a free upgrade!  Value? Zero. Sounds cool to say you're in one though. Just don't pay to do it.


----------



## left210

How crowded are the pools the 2nd week of June?  We are currently doing a split stay at AKL and Beach Club but are considering this resort.  I have a 10 yr old and almost 3 yr old.  What area of resort would be best for us?  I would think by one of the pools to limit our walking.  Which pool?  Oldest son likes slides but only if they are open and it looks like the ones I saw were all tunnel slides.  A zero entry area would be nice for our youngest.  Also, is parking right by your building?


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

We spend most of our time at MK and EP and love staying at the Poly for the convenience of the monorail.  Since we go in Aug. we always take a mid afternoon break back at the resort.  I am considering making a change to BC to save $2000.  Seems like you get a great deal for your money.  I am just wondering, it seems like such a hassle to walk all the way to the car, drive out of the park and back to the resort for the mid afternoon break. I don't want to dread leaving the park because it is such a hassle, vs hopping on the monorail and being back in our room within 15 min.  I am driving myself crazy thinking about this, I love the Poly, but BC looks really beautiful too.  And $2000 is alot of money.  Do you miss out on the magical feeling you get staying onsite?


----------



## Brian Noble

I haven't done a monorail resort---that's a different level of convenience.  I have stayed at VWL though, and while it is nicer to have the boat service, it is not $2,000 nicer in my book.  What's more, if you are comparing a condo to a hotel room, the kitchen, washer/dryer, and private sleeping spaces for kids and adults adds some convenience "at home" to offset having to drive.


----------



## goingquackers

Haven't had any luck finding availability for the week of April 16th. Anyone know where I can find a 3 br? Kenprice is sold out.


----------



## TotoToo

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> We spend most of our time at MK and EP and love staying at the Poly for the convenience of the monorail.  Since we go in Aug. we always take a mid afternoon break back at the resort.  I am considering making a change to BC to save $2000.  Seems like you get a great deal for your money.  I am just wondering, it seems like such a hassle to walk all the way to the car, drive out of the park and back to the resort for the mid afternoon break. I don't want to dread leaving the park because it is such a hassle, vs hopping on the monorail and being back in our room within 15 min.  I am driving myself crazy thinking about this, I love the Poly, but BC looks really beautiful too.  And $2000 is alot of money.  Do you miss out on the magical feeling you get staying onsite?



The poly & direct access to the monorail is a rare, tough to beat transportation option. But worth $2000?  No way! $100 MAYBE at most.  It isn't tough to get to the car & drive back & forth once in a day. And thinking about an extra $2K in YOUR pocket rather than disney's has to makemit even better. More money for trinkets or more days to enjoy!


----------



## ttfn3

*goingquackers*

I checked redweek.com and there are 3 postings for a 3 BR at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the week of April 16th.


----------



## act1980

Hi everyone,
I have got a pretty good deal from Neil McConville and just wondered of anyone on here had used them?

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

left210 said:


> How crowded are the pools the 2nd week of June?  We are currently doing a split stay at AKL and Beach Club but are considering this resort.  I have a 10 yr old and almost 3 yr old.  What area of resort would be best for us?  I would think by one of the pools to limit our walking.  Which pool?  Oldest son likes slides but only if they are open and it looks like the ones I saw were all tunnel slides.  A zero entry area would be nice for our youngest.  Also, is parking right by your building?


I have not encountered any crowd problems at the pools. Bonnet Creek has plenty of pools and most people are at the theme parks anyway.

There is a regular slide at the pool by building 2 and 3. Bonnet Creek is not so large that is it is far to walk to any of the pools.

Also, yes you park near your building. Obviously, the later you get back from the parks, your spot may be further away but its not that far.


----------



## Mariza

Hi all, I am in the midst of planning our family trip (me, DH, 6yo and 4 yo DC's) in early June.  I currently have a reservation at Boardwalk Inn but then found this awesome thread (thanks OP and all who have posted reviews).  I emailed Ken at vacations unlimited last week and have not heard back.  I then emailed him on Saturday to say I got the dates wrong on the first request but still nothing.  Are there other places you would recommend booking from?  Thanks again and I look forward to reading more on the boards!


----------



## aggiejamie

Hi everyone!  I have been lurking on the board for about a month now, becoming obsessed with planning our first Disney vacation.  First of all, a HUGE thank you to all the great info here!!!  I've heard Redweek mentioned here and decided to go take a look.  I've found a 2BR for $111/night through Redweek and contacted the owner to book it for June 6-14 (8 nights) for a total of $895.  She asked for my name and address, along with how many in my party so she could book the reservation.  She explained that it's a split reservation and will be booked as two separate 4 night stays and there's a slight chance I may have to switch rooms...which is no big deal.  

She said that I should get a guest confirmation letter from BC in 7-10 days and that I can just pay her using PayPal.  Before I hand over $895 to a total stranger, I'm wondering if anyone has ever had any problems at all when using Redweek.  This owner is brand new to that site and told me that when I said I was new.  I don't know how protected I am in case she decided to simply keep the money and cancel the reservation.  Or would I be the only one that could cancel the reservation now that it's set up??  I don't mean to sound skeptical, but this price is better than people have reported getting from Ken and it IS during the summer.  BC told me those rooms are curretnly $289 for that time period (with no discounts.)  I guess I want some reassurance that it is somehow ok to go forward with this....or a warning to run the other way!!  Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## verlee

aggiejamie said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been lurking on the board for about a month now, becoming obsessed with planning our first Disney vacation.  First of all, a HUGE thank you to all the great info here!!!  I've heard Redweek mentioned here and decided to go take a look.  I've found a 2BR for $111/night through Redweek and contacted the owner to book it for June 6-14 (8 nights) for a total of $895.  She asked for my name and address, along with how many in my party so she could book the reservation.  She explained that it's a split reservation and will be booked as two separate 4 night stays and there's a slight chance I may have to switch rooms...which is no big deal.
> 
> She said that I should get a guest confirmation letter from BC in 7-10 days and that I can just pay her using PayPal.  Before I hand over $895 to a total stranger, I'm wondering if anyone has ever had any problems at all when using Redweek.  This owner is brand new to that site and told me that when I said I was new.  I don't know how protected I am in case she decided to simply keep the money and cancel the reservation.  Or would I be the only one that could cancel the reservation now that it's set up??  I don't mean to sound skeptical, but this price is better than people have reported getting from Ken and it IS during the summer.  BC told me those rooms are curretnly $289 for that time period (with no discounts.)  I guess I want some reassurance that it is somehow ok to go forward with this....or a warning to run the other way!!  Any advice is greatly appreciated!



We just did the same thing through Redweek for our stay next week. We got 9nts for $600. There are no guarantees. She can cancel your reservation. They are her points. That said you can call wbc and check that they have your name and reservation #. There is a level of risk involved. We talked to the guy on the phone did a internet search on him and then went with our gut. I will know for sure next week, but so far it is good. I don't have any worries. Good luck hope it works out for you.


----------



## verlee

Mariza said:


> Hi all, I am in the midst of planning our family trip (me, DH, 6yo and 4 yo DC's) in early June.  I currently have a reservation at Boardwalk Inn but then found this awesome thread (thanks OP and all who have posted reviews).  I emailed Ken at vacations unlimited last week and have not heard back.  I then emailed him on Saturday to say I got the dates wrong on the first request but still nothing.  Are there other places you would recommend booking from?  Thanks again and I look forward to reading more on the boards!



People have used ebay, We used redweek and back a few pages there were some other names listed.


----------



## txtara

Mariza said:


> Hi all, I am in the midst of planning our family trip (me, DH, 6yo and 4 yo DC's) in early June.  I currently have a reservation at Boardwalk Inn but then found this awesome thread (thanks OP and all who have posted reviews).  I emailed Ken at vacations unlimited last week and have not heard back.  I then emailed him on Saturday to say I got the dates wrong on the first request but still nothing.  Are there other places you would recommend booking from?  Thanks again and I look forward to reading more on the boards!



I used Timeshareadventures.com and got a 2 Bdrm in June for 900 dollars for the week.  Was a pain free experience.


----------



## Mariza

Thanks Verlee & Txtara!  I will check them out


----------



## Deb123

I just booked the Easter week I had been trying to get. The 18th -24th. I got it on ebay. The owner then emailed me a confirmation that has her name on it as the owner then my name is listed as a Guest. I guess it is the guest certificate and was told that was what I needed as well as ID when I check in.

My questions are 1: Does this sound right and ok?

2- have a 2 bedroom Deluxe booked. What is the difference between a regular 2 bedroom and a Deluxe 2 bedroom????
Thankyou


----------



## DCTooTall

Deb123 said:


> I just booked the Easter week I had been trying to get. The 18th -24th. I got it on ebay. The owner then emailed me a confirmation that has her name on it as the owner then my name is listed as a Guest. I guess it is the guest certificate and was told that was what I needed as well as ID when I check in.
> 
> My questions are 1: Does this sound right and ok?
> 
> 2- have a 2 bedroom Deluxe booked. What is the difference between a regular 2 bedroom and a Deluxe 2 bedroom????
> Thankyou



Sounds about right.   The Guest Confirmation certificate confirms that the owner has listed you as a guest for the reservation.   Technically,  you may not need it since it means your name is in the system when you check in,   but it never hurts to have it just in case.

And at Bonnett Creek,  the regular units are the Deluxe units.   The "upper level" units are the Presidentials.

In Wyndham terminology,   I believe the difference between a "regular" unit and a "deluxe" unit is a hottub or jacuzzi in the room.    This does not apply to Bonnet creek since all rooms have them,   but in some other Wyndham properties there could be rooms both without and with them.


----------



## Deb123

Thankyou! We're also staying here in August, but I booked that myself through RCI so no worries there. I snagged this ressie on ebay this morning. I have been waiting to see if any AP discounts were coming out for Disney properties, but I know I won't get as good a deal. My biggest worry has been shuttle service and no dining plan. I called WBC this morning and the lady put my mind at ease on the shuttle service said they are pretty steady every 20-30 minutes. That sounds great to me. And I think I am just gonna let us eat like we normally do while at Disney and try to save the receipts and see how we come out in cost v's the QS dining plan. Looking forward to going!


----------



## TnTWalter

thinking about staying there for 5 nights 1st week in April....but have been reading alot about construction. I think it's mostly done and building 6 is closest to construction... is this correct?

Will construction affect enjoyment of main pool? Anything closed down because of construction? Hoping not to notice it but if I will, tell me.

I read Building 4 is best and some like Building 1 but what about the MAIN building? That seems ideal to me....can you not get main building?

I'm leaning towards this over Windsor Hills because I thought it would fee more 'resort-y' and the pool looks so fun....opinions from those that have done both? We're giving up an extra bedroom and cost is close or slightly more at BC.

Thanks for any help!

Trish


----------



## MichaelColey

Deb123 said:


> I think I am just gonna let us eat like we normally do while at Disney and try to save the receipts and see how we come out in cost v's the QS dining plan.


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.  We usually skip the dessert and just drink water when we're paying OOP, and most places are under $10/adult and $5/kid.  When you're trying to get the most out of the dining plan, you get a lot of stuff you normally wouldn't buy.


----------



## snappy

TnTWalter said:


> thinking about staying there for 5 nights 1st week in April....but have been reading alot about construction. I think it's mostly done and building 6 is closest to construction... is this correct?
> 
> Will construction affect enjoyment of main pool? Anything closed down because of construction? Hoping not to notice it but if I will, tell me.
> 
> I read Building 4 is best and some like Building 1 but what about the MAIN building? That seems ideal to me....can you not get main building?
> 
> I'm leaning towards this over Windsor Hills because I thought it would fee more 'resort-y' and the pool looks so fun....opinions from those that have done both? We're giving up an extra bedroom and cost is close or slightly more at BC.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Trish




Building 1 is the main building. Building 6 is next door to the hotel that is going up.  However, we stayed in building 5 while building 6 was under construction and there was not problem.  You can walk along the wide sidewalk around the lake from building 6 to the building 1 without a problem.  At least in September 2010, you could not walk the other way.

Not a big thing for me.  We never have stayed at Windsor Hills.  I like the pools at BC.  I also really like the bar and the vibe with live music, etc, at BC.
The overall location for me at BC is good as it close to the Epcot resorts.  We combine stays at BC with stays at Boardwalk.  It just works well.  BC is also a hop from Downtown Disney.  We always have a car so BC being 5 minutes from DD and 5 minutes from the Studios is very good. It is a bit further to the other 3 parks.  I have not used the shuttles at BC, did use the busses provided by the Waldorf during our 2009. While super comfortable, the Waldorf busses were worse than the WDW busses.  After many trips we know our way around this area of Orlando and find it very much more convenient to drive and not wait for a bus nor stop at multipl parks like the busses tend to do.


----------



## TnTWalter

Thanks for the info.

I thought the main building was just 'main building' and 1 was on 1 side and 4 was on other side....those seem to be the two most recommended with 2 also recommended....

appreciate the help.

Trish


----------



## snappy

duplicate posting


----------



## Justbranches5

Hi everyone! 
2 questions:
Planning a stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from Wed, June 1-Tues, June 7...am I going to have a problem since it's not Saturday to Saturday??

Also, has anyone booked through Ken at Vacationupgrades.com prior to the 60 day discount and actually *received* the discount later because there was availability so he gave you the discount?  We can't afford the non-discounted price but I'm afraid to wait til 60 days before since our dates are non-flexible and we have our heart set on WBC...   
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Deb123

Does Bonnet Creek have a movie theater? I'm not talking about a movie screen by the pool, but an actual small theater like a couple other timeshare condo's in the area has?
Also, I would like to be close to the shuttle pickup, what building should I request? And are pretty much all of the rooms in good condition? And are the balconies screened in? Thankyou!


----------



## DCTooTall

Deb123 said:


> Does Bonnet Creek have a movie theater? I'm not talking about a movie screen by the pool, but an actual small theater like a couple other timeshare condo's in the area has?
> Also, I would like to be close to the shuttle pickup, what building should I request? And are pretty much all of the rooms in good condition? And are the balconies screened in? Thankyou!



No,  They do not have a small theater.   (I don't recall if the property has one that is used by the sales department...   but even if it did,  it would be used by the sales dept and not for guests staying there.).    Downtown disney however is like 5min away w/ the AMC Theater if you are looking for a movie theater.

They do have a big screen TV in the activity center,  so you may be able to watch a movie there.    You also have a TV and DVD player in your room.  You can either bring your own DVD's,  or they have a movie rental kiosk in the arcade in the main building.


There are bus stops in front of the main building and by Building 6.   So therefore,  Building 1 and 6 would be closest.   Buildings 2, 4, and 5 would just be a short stroll to the next building over.


----------



## 2ofUs

Deb123 said:


> Does Bonnet Creek have a movie theater? I'm not talking about a movie screen by the pool, but an actual small theater like a couple other timeshare condo's in the area has?
> Also, I would like to be close to the shuttle pickup, what building should I request? And are pretty much all of the rooms in good condition? And are the balconies screened in? Thankyou!



Every time we have stayed at BC, the rooms have been pristene.  The balconies, at least those we have used, all tend to be of very good size and have solid walls on each side with a shorter solid wall across the front, but they are NOT screened in at all.  I believe that tends to be a Florida thing with many townhomes having screened in patios, but really isn't necessary at BC as I have never seen a flying insect except the 'love bugs' that seem to flourish around Sept/Oct of each year.


----------



## katallo

Justbranches5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 2 questions:
> Planning a stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from Wed, June 1-Tues, June 7...am I going to have a problem since it's not Saturday to Saturday??
> 
> Also, has anyone booked through Ken at Vacationupgrades.com prior to the 60 day discount and actually *received* the discount later because there was availability so he gave you the discount?  We can't afford the non-discounted price but I'm afraid to wait til 60 days before since our dates are non-flexible and we have our heart set on WBC...
> Any advice would be appreciated!



You will love BC.  We have booked through Ken prior to the 60 day mark and he does adjust the cost to include a discount whenever possible.  We have had this happen several times with Ken.  It really depends on supply and demand, but he always tries!


----------



## DCTooTall

2ofUs said:


> Every time we have stayed at BC, the rooms have been pristene.  The balconies, at least those we have used, all tend to be of very good size and have solid walls on each side with a shorter solid wall across the front, but they are NOT screened in at all.  I believe that tends to be a Florida thing with many townhomes having screened in patios, but really isn't necessary at BC as I have never seen a flying insect except the 'love bugs' that seem to flourish around Sept/Oct of each year.



Oh ya!  I forgot the answer this question.   No,  Patios are not screened in.    Some are 2 solid walls with the shorter wall.   Some have railings across the edges without the solid walls.   and some are a combination.   It really depends on both your building and it's location.   I also don't remember seeing anything blocking off the first floor patios....   but i honestly didn't pay a whole lot of attention.


----------



## Deb123

Sounds like all locations are great then! WHich buildings are closest to the lazy river? And is there any particular building that most reccommend, and why?
Sorry if I'm asking to many questions. One more is what kinds of food does the pool bars sell? Pizza, cheeseburgers and chicken tenders with fries is what I'm hoping!


----------



## momof3girls6712

Here are a few pictures from our stay last week. I meant to take pictures when we checked in, but we ended up going to the parks. Then I meant to walk around the resort taking pictures, but we went to the parks. We became huge Universal fans this weekend, mostly because of the relaxing vibe of Bonnet Creek. It was the complete opposite of our Disney vacations. We slept in, ate breakfast in the room and then went to the parks. At night we just stayed in the room and enjoyed our family time. We really enjoyed our stay at Bonnet Creek and can't wait to do it again.

So anyways here are some not so great pictures. We were in room 333 on floor 3 of tower 2. I can't get the pictures to work so here is a link to them - http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d188/DarkLotusFire/Bonnet Creek/


----------



## Scrock

momof3girls6712 said:


> Here are a few pictures from our stay last week. I meant to take pictures when we checked in, but we ended up going to the parks. Then I meant to walk around the resort taking pictures, but we went to the parks. We became huge Universal fans this weekend, mostly because of the relaxing vibe of Bonnet Creek. It was the complete opposite of our Disney vacations. We slept in, ate breakfast in the room and then went to the parks. At night we just stayed in the room and enjoyed our family time. We really enjoyed our stay at Bonnet Creek and can't wait to do it again.
> 
> So anyways here are some not so great pictures. We were in room 333
> 
> Thanks for the pics. It looks very nice. I hope we can stay there in June.


----------



## Deb123

Love your pics! Thank you for sharing. So, did you have a ground floor unit? I would like to request a ground floor unit, but was worried that it wouldn't have a railing or anything (when we stayed at Orange Lake ground floor, you just opened the sliding door and you were just outside, made us nervous) But this looks like the way it was when we stayed at Vacation Village. Even though you are ground floor, still a balcony with rails which is what we like. Is that true???


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Where can I find out the height restrictions for the slides and the water depth at the bottom?  Also if it's deep water and they allow small children who can't swim go down them, are we allowed to stand at the bottom and catch them or do they have to be swimmers?  Are there life guards?


----------



## DCTooTall

Deb123 said:


> Sounds like all locations are great then! WHich buildings are closest to the lazy river? And is there any particular building that most reccommend, and why?
> Sorry if I'm asking to many questions. One more is what kinds of food does the pool bars sell? Pizza, cheeseburgers and chicken tenders with fries is what I'm hoping!



Building 3 would be the furthest from a bus stop,   with the hotel on the way to tower 6 (and the sidewalk potentially closed blocking that path if they are still doing construction),  and Building 2 between 3 and the main building.    That being said,   the property isn't THAT spread out,  so it's still not that far of a walk.

There are Lazy Rivers at the "Main pool" by the main building,    and then one directly behind Building 5.   The one by building 5 has a zero entry section entering it,  and also is themed a bit thru the fort.  

I'm not sure what building would be most recommended by people.   I stayed in Building 5 and loved it.   Building 6 was still under construction at the time.  I believe buildings 3 and 6 you can get a fireworks view over the lake. The other buildings I think it's one or the other.   I'm not so sure about 2 though.


I'm pretty sure I remember burgers and chicken tenders on the menu.   Don't recall if Pizza was an option though.  




AliceinMaryland said:


> Where can I find out the height restrictions for the slides and the water depth at the bottom?  Also if it's deep water and they allow small children who can't swim go down them, are we allowed to stand at the bottom and catch them or do they have to be swimmers?  Are there life guards?



Don't recall pool depths.  I do know that there are no lifeguards though.   all pools are "swim at your own risk".


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

We are staying at BC Apr 30th to May 12 woo hoo, and I was wondering if anyone has tried ordering something on-line and shipping it to the resort? We want to order the "guide to the Disney magic for kids" books, the shipping is $20 for Canada so last time when we stayed on property we just had it shipped to our resort with minimal problems. TIA


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> We are staying at BC Apr 30th to May 12 woo hoo, and I was wondering if anyone has tried ordering something on-line and shipping it to the resort? We want to order the "guide to the Disney magic for kids" books, the shipping is $20 for Canada so last time when we stayed on property we just had it shipped to our resort with minimal problems. TIA



Hi there!  I have had packages shipped to WBC....just make sure its addressed to the same name as the reservation at WBC...they held mine at the reception desk and even notified me when it came in.  If you have any concerns call the front desk from home and run it by them...  I think i'll be down there with the kids the same week as you are....I dont wanna here any loud cheers for the Maple Leafs coming from someones condo, ya got that!!!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> Hi there!  I have had packages shipped to WBC....just make sure its addressed to the same name as the reservation at WBC...they held mine at the reception desk and even notified me when it came in.  If you have any concerns call the front desk from home and run it by them...  I think i'll be down there with the kids the same week as you are....I dont wanna here any loud cheers for the Maple Leafs coming from someones condo, ya got that!!!!



I don't think there would be any cheering for the Leafs- just loud crying!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Justbranches5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 2 questions:
> Planning a stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from Wed, June 1-Tues, June 7...am I going to have a problem since it's not Saturday to Saturday??
> 
> Also, has anyone booked through Ken at Vacationupgrades.com prior to the 60 day discount and actually *received* the discount later because there was availability so he gave you the discount?  We can't afford the non-discounted price but I'm afraid to wait til 60 days before since our dates are non-flexible and we have our heart set on WBC...
> Any advice would be appreciated!



We are going during spring break time.  I booked thru Ken Price back in the fall wanting to make sure that I got a reservation for a 2BR.  When I e-mailed him just inside our 60 day window he had already rebooked us at the cheaper rate.


----------



## TnTWalter

thinking about staying in this building because of new pool....but I've read lots and lots and everyone says go for 1 or 4 some say main building or 2.....

wondering if construction is an issue any more? 

Thanks...need to decide quickly.

Also there's a chance to get a 4 br presidential but only in Building 6.
we were planning on getting a 2 BR and my parents were going to get a 1 BR but now thinking maybe going for the 4 ??? Opinions...it's obviously more but not by too much.

trish


----------



## PoppyGirl

DD and I just returned from 6 days at BC.  A friend gave us a week at her timeshare.  We had a 2BR presidential on the 13th floor in building 6.  It was FANTASTIC.    I don't believe I have ever stayed anywhere quite as nice. Our rooms were just stunning, the view was amazing and the facilities were beyond anything we had expected.  We came back from the parks every day and used the pools, hot tubs and lazy rivers.     We enjoyed the lazy river at building 5 more than the other one.  We thought it was just landscaped beautifully.  This is the first time I have been to Disney and returned feeling like I had actually had a VACATION instead of feeling exhuasted!  

The sales people didn't bother us at all but that's probably because she realized I was there without DH.  

We thought the front desk staff and support staff were all very nice.  And we met several other families and couples that we thoroughly enjoyed talking to.  

I LOVED the little cabanas that you could reserve at the pool.  We didn't actually use one, but I thought they were so nice and if I was planning a whole day around the pool, I think I would like to reserve one.  

The only complaint that we had (and it's tiny) was that when we checked in we were told that anything provided in the room could be replaced upon request (DW detergent, paper towels, coffee etc).  But when we did request something to be replaced it never happened.   

I don't think I'll ever want to stay on property at Disney again.  Even having our own car ended up being very nice.  We did not use the shuttle system although it was right outside our front door.  Sometimes the shuttles looked empty and other times completely packed.  The only disadvantage to driving was in getting to Magic Kingdom.  We didn't have a great travel day that day--it took forever getting from the TTC to MK and the monorail broke down twice on our way there.  Returning to our car also took a really long time.  Getting to DTD and all the other parks was a breeze.  The second day that we went to MK we took the boat and really enjoyed the trip from TTC to MK.  

We went to DTD twice for dinner and really enjoyed it.  My advice is to find out which part of DTD is where you want to be as there are 4 entrances.  We parked near our destination each time and that made it really easy to navigate around.  

Overall our trip was the best we've ever had to Disney.  We LOVED   BC and I am considering staying there again next year!  (If I can talk DH into letting us go again! )


----------



## Catira

PoppyGirl.. so glad you had an awesome trip! 99% of the time when we travel to Orlando for business or our disney vacations we always book at Bonnet Creek. The proximity to the disney parks as well as downtown disney is great.

I have never had any issues getting additional dishwashing detergent, toilet paper, or paper towels when requested. We were there for 10 days this past xmas and several times called to replenish those items. Now detergent and coffee we always bring extra from home.


----------



## PoppyGirl

Oh, one more thing about our experience at BC....the last night there we ordered delivery from the onsite pizza place (LaCochina?).  The pizza was really good but the ceasar salad and the nachos were awful.  Even DD ate the pizza and she doesn't like pizza.


----------



## Justbranches5

I am wondering as well if there is any construction still going on at WBC right now or is everything "finished"? Google Earth images haven't been updated since May 2010 and they are still showing construction...? Can anyone who has been there very recently answer this question? Thanks!


----------



## PoppyGirl

Justbranches5 said:


> I am wondering as well if there is any construction still going on at WBC right now or is everything "finished"? Google Earth images haven't been updated since May 2010 and they are still showing construction...? Can anyone who has been there very recently answer this question? Thanks!



It looked like they might be putting in a new pool behind the building next to tower 6.  Other than that, I didn't really notice.  The ground was all smooth dirt with some construction fences and equipment around.  One morning we heard banging outside quite early in the day, but then it stopped.  I didn't bother getting up to see what it was.


----------



## tjmj9801

PoppyGirl said:


> I don't think I'll ever want to stay on property at Disney again.



  Really?  I guess I just didn't "see" in WBC what you did.  We stayed there in October 2010 then at Saratoga Springs last month and we had the total opposite opinion.  We'll never stay anywhere BUT on Disney property again.  To each their own I guess.


----------



## DSLRuser

They need to solve the problem with security.  2 and 3 pizza delivery coupons under our door every night.  All in a secure key cards access enviorment.

We were in building 5 last June, and the TV was missing from the lobby.  They said it was stolen.  These and a few other reasons have made us go back to disney property this june.

tip - when staying at bonnet creek.  we visited the mini golf at fantasia at lot.  Parked there, then walked accross the street and caught a bus or boat to where ever we were going from the swan.


----------



## sahmoftwo

We just booked a week in Sept. and I hope that we like it!  The lure of having a 2nd bedroom for our 2 kids won over all being in one hotel room.  I hope we made the right choice!  We booked through a military time share and only paid $400 for the week.  That also helped in our decision making.  I'm enjoying reading the tips and hope that theft is not terribly common here.


----------



## Sarah&Ryan

Anyone know how much daily housekeeping is?


----------



## dh464

Does this resort have basketball and tennis courts.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

> Hi there! I have had packages shipped to WBC....just make sure its addressed to the same name as the reservation at WBC...they held mine at the reception desk and even notified me when it came in. If you have any concerns call the front desk from home and run it by them... I think i'll be down there with the kids the same week as you are....I dont wanna here any loud cheers for the Maple Leafs coming from someones condo, ya got that!!!!



  Thanks! LOL! No  worries about cheering for the Leafs from our room...


----------



## crabbie1

I am seriously considering staying here but after staying onsite like many others just have a few queries. The resort looks lovely and the accomodation is very spacious. I had a quote of $120 a night off Ken.We are going in early november.The other option is OKW in a one bedroom with free DDP. This is costing around £1200(1920 dollors) for 6 nights. I suppose its a no brainer really regards the money but we eat onsite a lot for our evening or character dinners and wondered if it would end up costing us more without the DDp.
My only other concern is the buses.We wont be having a car.Do the buses go to the TTC or into the parking lot where Disney buses go? Do they run as late? Where does it drop/pickup  in DTD? When I stayed on IDrive years ago there were only about 2 bus pick up times and normally the buses would return before park closure.
I did read a comment that someone preferred SSR to BC but personally I would never stay at SSR again. Would stay at pop anyday over SSR.BC looks like a deluxe plus without the price tag and location is excellent.


----------



## torquelover

DSLRuser said:


> They need to solve the problem with security.  2 and 3 pizza delivery coupons under our door every night.  All in a secure key cards access enviorment.
> 
> We were in building 5 last June, and the TV was missing from the lobby.  They said it was stolen.  These and a few other reasons have made us go back to disney property this june.



What kind of presence, if any, is there on the grounds in regards to security or employees? I know that the multiple pools do not have lifeguards. Just wondering how safe it will be for the DW and DD's walking around at night from building to building since the pools are open so late.


----------



## MichaelColey

crabbie1 said:


> I am seriously considering staying here but after staying onsite like many others just have a few queries. The resort looks lovely and the accomodation is very spacious. I had a quote of $120 a night off Ken.We are going in early november.The other option is OKW in a one bedroom with free DDP. This is costing around £1200(1920 dollors) for 6 nights. I suppose its a no brainer really regards the money but we eat onsite a lot for our evening or character dinners and wondered if it would end up costing us more without the DDp.
> My only other concern is the buses.We wont be having a car.Do the buses go to the TTC or into the parking lot where Disney buses go? Do they run as late? Where does it drop/pickup in DTD? When I stayed on IDrive years ago there were only about 2 bus pick up times and normally the buses would return before park closure.


To compare apples to apples, you're talking $720 for 6 nights at WBC vs. $1920 for OKW with the dining plan.  That's a $1200 difference to get the dining plan for 6 nights.  Unless you're four adults, I doubt you could get anywhere near that much value out of the DDP.

Are you talking about a 1BR or a 2BR at WBC?  How many people and what ages (for any kids)?  You can probably get a 2BR at WBC for about the same price.  (Not so with OKW.)

I've never stayed at OKW, but I did stay at Beach Club Villas a couple weeks ago.  You do have a number of "on-site perks" staying with Disney.  You can use Extra Magic Hours (we always avoid them anyway, because the park that has EMH is always the busiest), get free parking, Disney transportation, Disney Magical Express (to/from the airport), charging to the room, package delivery to your resort, Dining Plan, etc.  Some DVC properties are closer and/or offer special transportation to some parks, but if I remember right, OKW is right across from WBC, slightly further from the parks.

The buses at WBC are very regular (about every 20-30 minutes, I think) and I'm pretty sure they run all day.  The bus to MK does drop off at TTC (while OKW will drop right at MK).  I haven't used the DTD bus, so I'm not sure on that.

You really might consider a car.  It's quick, easy driving (nothing like driving in a big urban area), and you're super close (about 2-3 miles?) to DTD, Hollywood Studios and Epcot.  We do drive on the right side of the road, but I bet it's not too hard to adjust to that.


----------



## MichaelColey

torquelover said:


> What kind of presence, if any, is there on the grounds in regards to security or employees? I know that the multiple pools do not have lifeguards. Just wondering how safe it will be for the DW and DD's walking around at night from building to building since the pools are open so late.


I wouldn't be the least bit concerned.  It's right smack dab in the middle of Disney (between Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Downtown Disney) and there's security at the resort entrance.  The whole area around it (1-6 miles in each direction) is a resort area.  The areas surrounding the greater Disney area (about 50 square miles) are all tourist-focused and/or quiet suburban neighborhoods.  The nearby town of Celebration made big news a couple months ago because they had their first murder ever.  (If it was an unsafe area, this wouldn't have been news.)

Sure, the restaurant flyer vendors are a hassle (and I have no idea how they get through security), but I've got those under the door at Disney and Marriot properties, too.


----------



## DSLRuser

I have never be worried about safety.  Just annoyed that a TV is supposed to be in every lobby and is not.  And annoyed that the pizza adds keep comming no matter what story the front desk tells you.  At some point, their security process is broken, and has been for 2 years now.  Yet they seem to not be worried about fixing it.


----------



## katallo

sahmoftwo said:


> We just booked a week in Sept. and I hope that we like it!  The lure of having a 2nd bedroom for our 2 kids won over all being in one hotel room.  I hope we made the right choice!  We booked through a military time share and only paid $400 for the week.  That also helped in our decision making.  I'm enjoying reading the tips and hope that theft is not terribly common here.



You will have a great time.  We've stayed there several times and never worried about theft (we use our room safe).  Many evenings, I take walks around the lake and feel very secure  Pizza Coupons are annoying, but overall it is a great property.  We had stayed on Disney property since 1974 and now stay at WBC.

I also love the fact you can park close to your building.  It's great not to have that long walk after a busy day


----------



## Disneyforus

We will be spending a week in a 3 BR with my brothers family.  The reservation is in my name only, per the owner we bought from. He said he could only put one name on the reservation.  So, how do I handle getting my brother in and out of the resort (they will have their own car) if I can't add his name to my ressie? 

Also, are we able to get as many room keys as we want.  There are 10 of us and 6 will need keys if possible.


----------



## MomtoGKC

DSLRuser said:


> I have never be worried about safety.  Just annoyed that a TV is supposed to be in every lobby and is not.  And annoyed that the pizza adds keep comming no matter what story the front desk tells you.  At some point, their security process is broken, and has been for 2 years now.  Yet they seem to not be worried about fixing it.



We also got a business card for a psychic on our car windshield!


----------



## momof3girls6712

We stayed last weekend and did not get any fliers on the car or near the tower we stayed in. I noticed that the gate security guard was standing by the gates every time we exited and entered. I felt very safe at the resort. This was our first stay so I am not sure if this is normal or an improvement.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

MichaelColey said:


> Sure, the restaurant flyer vendors are a hassle (and I have no idea how they get through security), but I've got those under the door at Disney and Marriot properties, too.



I read reviews of this happening at the resort we stayed in too.  It didn't happen to us while we are there.  There is an easy explanation for this.  Atleast for the resort we were at.  I don't know what it's like at BC because we have not stayed there yet but at our resort, to get into the building you must use your key card.  But if you walk in right behind someone that uses their key card then your in and nobody is the wiser.  I don't see how there is any way to fix that.  Maybe be more diligent in prosecuting trespassers and that would get the word out that there are consequences to this kind of advertising, but I'm sure they don't have time for that. Who knows, maybe they have some kind of deal with those pizza flyer people.


----------



## MichaelColey

MomtoGKC said:


> We also got a business card for a psychic on our car windshield!


They should have known you wouldn't be intersted.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Just wondering, does the $120 a night price quoted by Ken include tax?


----------



## TinkOhio

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> Just wondering, does the $120 a night price quoted by Ken include tax?



Yes.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

MichaelColey said:


> Sure, the restaurant flyer vendors are a hassle (and I have no idea how they get through security), but I've got those under the door at Disney and Marriot properties, too.



We got the pizza menus pretty much every day at Saratoga Springs this past Dec. One of the times I opened the door on the guy doing it and he RAN At Saratoga Springs, the pizza places were tossing handfuls of the flyers into the bushes and generally making a big mess. I don't know how they don't get in trouble for that


----------



## snappy

crabbie1 said:


> I am seriously considering staying here but after staying onsite like many others just have a few queries. The resort looks lovely and the accomodation is very spacious. I had a quote of $120 a night off Ken.We are going in early november.The other option is OKW in a one bedroom with free DDP. This is costing around £1200(1920 dollors) for 6 nights. I suppose its a no brainer really regards the money but we eat onsite a lot for our evening or character dinners and wondered if it would end up costing us more without the DDp.
> My only other concern is the buses.We wont be having a car.Do the buses go to the TTC or into the parking lot where Disney buses go? Do they run as late? Where does it drop/pickup  in DTD? When I stayed on IDrive years ago there were only about 2 bus pick up times and normally the buses would return before park closure.
> I did read a comment that someone preferred SSR to BC but personally I would never stay at SSR again. Would stay at pop anyday over SSR.BC looks like a deluxe plus without the price tag and location is excellent.



Busses go to the TTC, not the same area that the disney busses go. Not sure where they drop/pickup at DTD.  A car is much easier when going to DTD, it is such a short distance.  Having the car also allows you easily to eat at the restaurants located at Disney resorts.  We like to hit Sanaa at Animal Kingdom lodge, Flying Fish at boardwalk, and others.

We go to the Target on 192 to get beer, wine, water, snacks, milk, coffee, fruit, cheese, etc.  We don't cook per se, but we can easily drop $150 on stuff to fill the fridge.

Again, nice to have a car, but we also have the annual pass and the TIW card, so our parking at the parks is covered and we are getting 20% off at the table service Disney places we like best.


----------



## MsCoz2000

This past Sept when I was there I happened to be by the door when a flyer came sliding under it.  I opened the door immediately and the guy had this look of surprise on his face.  I threw the flyer back at him and told him to get out he isn't supposed to be here.  He ran like the wind.

I think back and wish I would have followed him to the lobby to report him to security.


----------



## Lava124

Disneyforus said:


> We will be spending a week in a 3 BR with my brothers family.  The reservation is in my name only, per the owner we bought from. He said he could only put one name on the reservation.  So, how do I handle getting my brother in and out of the resort (they will have their own car) if I can't add his name to my ressie?
> 
> Also, are we able to get as many room keys as we want.  There are 10 of us and 6 will need keys if possible.



I am wondering about this also,we are going down with 2 cars.Does anyone have have info on this?


----------



## TotoToo

MsCoz2000 said:


> This past Sept when I was there I happened to be by the door when a flyer came sliding under it.  I opened the door immediately and the guy had this look of surprise on his face.  I threw the flyer back at him and told him to get out he isn't supposed to be here.  He ran like the wind.
> 
> I think back and wish I would have followed him to the lobby to report him to security.



The pizza flyers have been a  big probem for a number of years now at ALL (yes, DVC included) resorts. In fact there have been at least two different laws passed restricting them and making it a criminal offense yet the distribution continues as they are very hard (and can be dangerous) to catch. Plus they use the delivery under the door to "test" for open units - they can then enter and steal or worse from the unit. These are bad guys and you shouldn't confront them if you see one but do immediately report them to resort security in hopes they will be stopped. 

Again, DVC is NO guarantee you'll not have to deal with the flyers or worse. It is a problem all over Orlando regardless of "security gates" or anything else. They just cant be secure enough when they have to be relatively open and friendly to owners/guests at the resorts. Just the way it is. Don't feel overly secure just because it's Disney (or Universal or Orlando, etc) as the bad element is lurking all around. Be aware and on guard at all times.


----------



## Janet Hill

Lava124 said:


> I am wondering about this also,we are going down with 2 cars.Does anyone have have info on this?



When you check in you must list each person who will be staying in the unit on the registration form.  They will ask you how many rooms keys and parking passes you would like to have.  It's not a problem.


----------



## lmil3112

ok I have read about half of these pages, and am so confused. We plan to be at Disney in July, I am interested in staying at Bonnet Creek however, I am confused on the way the pricing works. 
If I book now at the $200 a night, am I guarenteed to be changed to the $120 at 60 days out? Can someone please explain to me how this works?


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

I cannot be convinced that DVC, Wyndham, Parc Soleil, Windsor Hills, etc, do not have any means to stop these flyers.

The name of the culprit is ON THE FLYERS!  A few tresspassing arrests would do the trick, but they are obviously not inclined to take a stand.

I'm assuming there is an exchange of money involved.  All things being equal, these resorts would likely stop this activity rather than risk their guests having this conversation about safety.  

However, if there is financial incentive, it outweighs our grumbling.  That said, I don't feel the least bit unsafe.  

I'm curious about what percentage of people feel violated by the pizza, Chinese food flyers.  I'm betting its a low percentage, but I could be wrong.  If so, the management should think long and hard about stopping it.


----------



## TotoToo

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> I cannot be convinced that DVC, Wyndham, Parc Soleil, Windsor Hills, etc, do not have any means to stop these flyers.
> 
> The name of the culprit is ON THE FLYERS!  A few tresspassing arrests would do the trick, but they are obviously not inclined to take a stand.
> 
> I'm assuming there is an exchange of money involved.  All things being equal, these resorts would likely stop this activity rather than risk their guests having this conversation about safety.
> 
> However, if there is financial incentive, it outweighs our grumbling.  That said, I don't feel the least bit unsafe.
> 
> I'm curious about what percentage of people feel violated by the pizza, Chinese food flyers.  I'm betting its a low percentage, but I could be wrong.  If so, the management should think long and hard about stopping it.



I have worked with management of a resort that has tried to deal with the issue a number of times. The numbers on the flyers often deny authorizing such distribution and without proof otherwise that claim stands up.  The "companies" doing the printing are perfectly legal and the delivery folks (crooks or worse in many cases) are well aware of enforcement effort and how to avoid them.  The ever increasing level of seriousness of charges brought under the laws may eventually deter them but so far has had little or no effect.  It is not that the resorts haven't tried or that they won't continue.  There just isn't an easy answer.


----------



## happy_momma

We are booked to stay at Bonnet Creek the first week in April - first time offsite and after reading this thread, can't wait to stay here!  

Can anyone tell me the distance around the resort area?  I will be in training for a half-marathon while we are there, and am wondering about somewhere (besides the treadmill) to go running a few times.


----------



## crabbie1

snappy said:


> Busses go to the TTC, not the same area that the disney busses go. Not sure where they drop/pickup at DTD.  A car is much easier when going to DTD, it is such a short distance.  Having the car also allows you easily to eat at the restaurants located at Disney resorts.  We like to hit Sanaa at Animal Kingdom lodge, Flying Fish at boardwalk, and others.
> 
> We go to the Target on 192 to get beer, wine, water, snacks, milk, coffee, fruit, cheese, etc.  We don't cook per se, but we can easily drop $150 on stuff to fill the fridge.
> 
> Again, nice to have a car, but we also have the annual pass and the TIW card, so our parking at the parks is covered and we are getting 20% off at the table service Disney places we like best.



Thanks for the advice. It is my 10th time to disney. Cannot hv a car fullstop as DB had a dui 3 years ago and the US say no drivin for 7 years!! Pricing it up with the resturants we want to eat at and my dd classed as an adult  there wnt be much difference in the price. Just comes down to benefits of staying on to off etc.


----------



## saysay

lmil3112 said:


> ok I have read about half of these pages, and am so confused. We plan to be at Disney in July, I am interested in staying at Bonnet Creek however, I am confused on the way the pricing works.
> If I book now at the $200 a night, am I guarenteed to be changed to the $120 at 60 days out? Can someone please explain to me how this works?



If you book now, you get the $200 rate.  

The cheaper rate is only if you book within 60 days of your stay.  You pay more to guarantee a unit.  If you wait  - you will get a cheaper rate IF anything is available.  There is a risk you won't have a unit available.

It appears Ken Price is willing to give you the lower price, but make sure you ask when you talk to him.  Others, its not guaranteed.


----------



## TnTWalter

So excited to stay at BC....booked 6 nights in April through Ebay...  requested building 4. Fingers crossed it works out.

We'll have our car. Now trying to decide if we do Seaworld and/or a day at Universal too.

Trish


----------



## Upatnoon

lmil3112 said:


> ok I have read about half of these pages, and am so confused. We plan to be at Disney in July, I am interested in staying at Bonnet Creek however, I am confused on the way the pricing works.
> If I book now at the $200 a night, am I guarenteed to be changed to the $120 at 60 days out? Can someone please explain to me how this works?


With Bonnet Creek, the best deals are by renting from someone who is a time-share owner. You negotiate the price of the room with them. It could be $20 a night or $2,000 a night.

The 60 days often mentioned is because Wyndham timeshare owners with a certain status can get rooms after that mark for a much-reduced point total -- up to 50 percent off. Those owners can get rooms for less, they will often rent them for less.


----------



## Upatnoon

happy_momma said:


> We are booked to stay at Bonnet Creek the first week in April - first time offsite and after reading this thread, can't wait to stay here!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the distance around the resort area?  I will be in training for a half-marathon while we are there, and am wondering about somewhere (besides the treadmill) to go running a few times.


I have seen many people running on a path next to the road that Bonnet Creek is on (Chelonia Parkway). It runs from Buena Vista Drive all the way to the Hilton/Waldorf for about 2 miles or so.

You can't run on Buena Vista Drive (no sidewalks, unsafe to walk or run) but a couple of times back and forth should do the trick.


----------



## DCTooTall

crabbie1 said:


> Thanks for the advice. It is my 10th time to disney. Cannot hv a car fullstop as DB had a dui 3 years ago and the US say no drivin for 7 years!! Pricing it up with the resturants we want to eat at and my dd classed as an adult  there wnt be much difference in the price. Just comes down to benefits of staying on to off etc.



Depending on how many people are in your party, how long your stay is,   and how much table-service you were planning on,    You may also want to look at the Annual Pass for disney.    If 1 person (adult) gets the AP,   you can get the Tables in Wonderland card which can be used to get 20% off (+18% gratuity) on most of your table service meals.   The 1 card is good for 10 people,   and applies not just to the food,  but also any alcoholic beverages and allows you to order from the complete menu and not just the limited DDP options.  (Meaning, app, deserts, and entrees if you want...  or just the parts of the meal you are interested in).


----------



## crabbie1

DCTooTall said:


> Depending on how many people are in your party, how long your stay is,   and how much table-service you were planning on,    You may also want to look at the Annual Pass for disney.    If 1 person (adult) gets the AP,   you can get the Tables in Wonderland card which can be used to get 20% off (+18% gratuity) on most of your table service meals.   The 1 card is good for 10 people,   and applies not just to the food,  but also any alcoholic beverages and allows you to order from the complete menu and not just the limited DDP options.  (Meaning, app, deserts, and entrees if you want...  or just the parts of the meal you are interested in).



Wow thanks for tht never thought abt tht. I was thinking of buying an annual pass as we will be going back within 12 months. How do i go about getting the tables in wonderland card and how much is it. As we are doin dvc for 5 nights after our cruise this would work out a lot cheaper i think. Not had an AP before does it get any other discounts ie shopping. Thanks so much for this.


----------



## crabbie1

DCTooTall said:


> Depending on how many people are in your party, how long your stay is,   and how much table-service you were planning on,    You may also want to look at the Annual Pass for disney.    If 1 person (adult) gets the AP,   you can get the Tables in Wonderland card which can be used to get 20% off (+18% gratuity) on most of your table service meals.   The 1 card is good for 10 people,   and applies not just to the food,  but also any alcoholic beverages and allows you to order from the complete menu and not just the limited DDP options.  (Meaning, app, deserts, and entrees if you want...  or just the parts of the meal you are interested in).



Wow thanks for tht never thought abt tht. I was thinking of buying an annual pass as we will be going back within 12 months. How do i go about getting the tables in wonderland card and how much is it. As we are doin dvc for 5 nights after our cruise this would work out a lot cheaper i think. Not had an AP before does it get any other discounts ie shopping. Thanks so much for this.


----------



## DCTooTall

crabbie1 said:


> Wow thanks for tht never thought abt tht. I was thinking of buying an annual pass as we will be going back within 12 months. How do i go about getting the tables in wonderland card and how much is it. As we are doin dvc for 5 nights after our cruise this would work out a lot cheaper i think. Not had an AP before does it get any other discounts ie shopping. Thanks so much for this.



I believe you can either order the Tables in Wonderland card before your trip,  or you can also get it at Guest Services.   The card costs $75 for AP holders.

As for other discounts,    there are sometimes various promo type discounts available.  for instance,  I believe they ran something around the end of the year where AP holders received 10% off merch.     Beyond that,   you also get free parking at the parks,  some discounts at restaurants (TIW card would give you better discounts at more places),   and there are often AP discounts available at onsite hotels.          I honestly don't have one currently,  so I'm not sure what other benefits the AP has,   but you can find a lot of info on disney's website,   or in some of the other subboards here.


----------



## mm80507

TnTWalter said:


> So excited to stay at BC....booked 6 nights in April through Ebay...  requested building 4. Fingers crossed it works out.
> 
> We'll have our car. Now trying to decide if we do Seaworld and/or a day at Universal too.
> 
> Trish



If you don't mind me asking, what seller did you use on ebay?  I'm looking at doing the same thing (farrellvacations), but having not done this before, I am a little leery I guess.


----------



## MacFam4

While we are driving down, I would like to go ahead and stop and buy a few groceries before we get to the condo. But I'm sure it will be close to 11am when we get there, which is way before check in time. If our room isn't ready yet, do you have any idea if they can store refrigerated items for you until it's time to check in? We won't  have room in the car for a cooler, so that's not an option.

Now if somebody can just make November hurry up and get here    We're ready to roll!!!!


----------



## Upatnoon

MacFam4 said:


> While we are driving down, I would like to go ahead and stop and buy a few groceries before we get to the condo. But I'm sure it will be close to 11am when we get there, which is way before check in time. If our room isn't ready yet, do you have any idea if they can store refrigerated items for you until it's time to check in? We won't  have room in the car for a cooler, so that's not an option.
> 
> Now if somebody can just make November hurry up and get here    We're ready to roll!!!!


When we have arrived before 4 p.m., (around 3 p.m. once) we were told we had to wait until after 4 p.m. to check in. We just hung around the lobby and they opened the line to non-VIP members around 3:45 p.m. (VIP members are people who bought from Wyndham.)

I'm not sure what they would do if you arrived at 11 a.m. with groceries. That's a lot different than showing up at 3 p.m. Perhaps someone else knows.

When we go, we arrive just before 4 p.m., check in, unload the car, then I go to the store to buy food. I am usually back in an hour and we eat dinner in the room around 6 p.m.


----------



## Upatnoon

mm80507 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what seller did you use on ebay?  I'm looking at doing the same thing (farrellvacations), but having not done this before, I am a little leery I guess.


The great thing about ebay is you can check the feedback and sales history of the seller.

Remember, one of the reasons Bonnet Creek is so affordable is because staying there isn't as easy as picking up the phone and calling Disney to book your 2 bedroom suite.


----------



## tjmj9801

Upatnoon said:


> When we have arrived before 4 p.m., (around 3 p.m. once) we were told we had to wait until after 4 p.m. to check in. We just hung around the lobby and they opened the line to non-VIP members around 3:45 p.m. (VIP members are people who bought from Wyndham.)
> 
> I'm not sure what they would do if you arrived at 11 a.m. with groceries. That's a lot different than showing up at 3 p.m. Perhaps someone else knows.
> 
> When we go, we arrive just before 4 p.m., check in, unload the car, then I go to the store to buy food. I am usually back in an hour and we eat dinner in the room around 6 p.m.



They don't care if you show up with perishable groceries or not.  4 o'clock means 4 o'clock and they don't budge an inch.    This is THE worst resort I've ever been to about letting you check in a few hours early.  Even at Disney, we were able to check in at 6 am.


----------



## MichaelColey

I don't think I would ever risk going to a timeshare *before check-in* with perishable groceries.

There are plenty of places to shop that are close.


----------



## MacFam4

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think I would ever risk going to a timeshare *before check-in* with perishable groceries.
> 
> There are plenty of places to shop that are close.



Yep, that's exactly why I was asking first. I know the disney resorts will store your perishables, especially if they're delivered from garden grocer, or similar. We'll just wait until we get there. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Disneyforus

Ok, I didn't realize that the possibility of early check in was "nill to none".  So, we may go ahead and split up our drive into two days instead of driving 18 hours straight thru.

Is there a line up of people waiting to check in at 4pm, should we try and arrive at 3:00 so we are checked in sooner once they let non-Wyndham owners start checking in?  

Thanks for any advice from you Bonett Experts!


----------



## Cdn Gal

tjmj9801 said:


> They don't care if you show up with perishable groceries or not.  4 o'clock means 4 o'clock and they don't budge an inch.    This is THE worst resort I've ever been to about letting you check in a few hours early.  Even at Disney, we were able to check in at 6 am.



We were there for 9 days this past Aug and got in at 10:30am.


----------



## Cdn Gal

MacFam4 said:


> While we are driving down, I would like to go ahead and stop and buy a few groceries before we get to the condo. But I'm sure it will be close to 11am when we get there, which is way before check in time. If our room isn't ready yet, do you have any idea if they can store refrigerated items for you until it's time to check in? We won't  have room in the car for a cooler, so that's not an option.
> 
> Now if somebody can just make November hurry up and get here    We're ready to roll!!!!



There is an air-conditioned room for you to store your things in.  We called before hand in Aug and asked. (but we didn't need it) Other people on this thread have posted that they have used it, went to the parks and then came back later to check in and pick everything up with no problems.


----------



## Upatnoon

Disneyforus said:


> Ok, I didn't realize that the possibility of early check in was "nill to none".  So, we may go ahead and split up our drive into two days instead of driving 18 hours straight thru.
> 
> Is there a line up of people waiting to check in at 4pm, should we try and arrive at 3:00 so we are checked in sooner once they let non-Wyndham owners start checking in?
> 
> Thanks for any advice from you Bonett Experts!


At 3 p.m. when we attempted to check in, there were several people milling around the lobby and there were a few Wyndham owners checking in, so I'm sure at that time they definitely want to stick by the rules to give the VIP owners priority. 

At 10:30 a.m., hardly anyone would be checking in, so they may bend the rules. Of course, there may be no rooms available then because they all need to be cleaned.

 In any event, they are very clear that check-in is at 4 p.m., so I wouldn't expect to be let in early.

If you arrive at Disney early, there is plenty to do nearby. You can go to Downtown Disney, The Boardwalk or visit a Disney resort or two.


----------



## 2ofUs

We always arrive early in the morning - once as early as 7:00am to 'pre-check' in.  It is always quiet and, though we know there is no way our room will be ready, it gives us a few minutes to get to know the person(s) on duty. (This helped us on one occassion to get a much better room than the one they were planning to assign.)  They ALWAYS have allowed us to leave our luggage, just be prepared to tip well when brought to your room. 

On 2 occassions we successfully requested that they place cold items into a fridge for us.  We put everything in ONE bag (as small as possible) making sure it is labeled with our NAME, CELL number and ARRIVAL date.  We also use a BRIGHT COLORED cooler bag (ours is a vivid blue soft sided) to make it easier to describe.  These items were brought to our room along with our luggage once our room was ready.

I cannot guarantee this will work for everyone, but as others have said, it really isn't that far to a grocery - and they should have a list and map for you to use.  DON'T go to the closest grocer - can't remember the name but everything is more costly and the place is rather depressing (darkly lit, not well stocked).  There is one further north that is much nicer.


----------



## tjmj9801

Cdn Gal said:


> We were there for 9 days this past Aug and got in at 10:30am.



Ok...*I've* never been to ANY resort before that *wouldn't* let you check in early, except for WBC.    I'm glad you didn't have a wasted vacation day, but it sounds like me and many others have the same experience at WBC.  And with a 9 day stay, I'm guessing you didn't check in on the weekend?  That's when they do major housekeeping and it apparently takes them much longer than any other resort to get this accomplished since so many of us have been at different times and had the same problem.  If you checked in on a weekday, your room was already ready.


----------



## katallo

We usually check in on Saturday and on three occasions they have taken our phone number and called by 1:30 to tell us our unit was ready. We were at lunch, so we really didn't check in until 3:00.  Another trip, we waited until 4:00.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

tjmj9801 said:


> Ok...*I've* never been to ANY resort before that *wouldn't* let you check in early, except for WBC.    I'm glad you didn't have a wasted vacation day, but it sounds like me and many others have the same experience at WBC.



I've been to WBC many times and have never been denied early check in.  I usually get into town at around 11, head right to the resort hoping for the best, and have always been in my unit by 1.  I will say that i've never attempted this at a busy time of year. 

WBC is much different vibe when dealing with staff, etc.  when its slow season.

Oh and if you have never been to a resort that doesn't allow early check-ins, well, maybe you haven't taken an appropriate sample size.  Bonnet Creek is no different than anywhere else...sometimes you can, sometimes you can't.


----------



## DBBN

I'll confess - I haven't read through the 2700 posts.

I have a friend who might consider a villa rental at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  Who is best able to manage a 7 night rental in a 3 bedroom villa?  Thank you.


----------



## 2ofUs

Perhaps the differences arise from the guest level?  We are not owners, but we buy points from close friends who are Platinum owners and have never booked a Wyndahm propertie outside of this arrangement.  Also worth noting is we generally travel 'against the grain' by staying during non-peak times.  

We have visited many Wyndham properties (Oceaside, CA, Sedona, AZ, San Antonio, TX, Las Vegas, NV) both with and without our friends and have never experienced any check-in (or pre-check-in) difficulties.  We do tend to arrive early, leave our luggage and HOPEFULLY a good impression of friendliness with the staff, and wait for a call that our room is ready.

Though our room is generally not ready until the stated check-in time, sometimes it is.  As the above poster stated, we have left our phone number and been called as early as 1:30 by WBC.


----------



## Justbranches5

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> I've been to WBC many times and have never been denied early check in.  I usually get into town at around 11, head right to the resort hoping for the best, and have always been in my unit by 1.  I will say that i've never attempted this at a busy time of year.
> 
> WBC is much different vibe when dealing with staff, etc.  when its slow season.
> 
> Oh and if you have never been to a resort that doesn't allow early check-ins, well, maybe you haven't taken an appropriate sample size.  Bonnet Creek is no different than anywhere else...*sometimes you can, sometimes you can't*.



I completely agree.  I'm thinking there may have been some attitude given. Honey works better than vinegar.  I've gotten into Disney Resorts a little early and had to wait til check in there too. 
BTW, I've seen way more (hundreds) of positive reviews about Bonnet Creek on here than negative ones (a handful...mostly by the same couple of people). Hmmmm...wonder why this thread is named the "We LOOOOVVVVVVE Bonnet Creek" thread?  Yikes!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I started another thread about this, but has anyone used sun or snow vacation rentals to book at this resort? It's one of those places that if you book at least 60 days out the rate drops drastically...


----------



## Deb123

I have 2 more questions: (You guys are Great!)

1-WHERE are the pickups located at when you are leaving the parks returning to Bonnet Creek, I have heard a report that they are in the middle of the parking lot???

2-Where can I find pics of a 1 bedroom? We will be staying here 2 times, once in April in a 2 bedroom, and then August in a 1 bedroom. I've seen plenty of pics of 2 BR, but none of 1 BR?

Thankyou again, I hope to fall in love with BC like all of you


----------



## Justbranches5

YAY!!!
We are officially booked at Bonnet Creek in May! I got my week on Ebay...hopefully everything will go smoothly (seller had great feedback). 

I am trying to get a feel for how big the resort is and how far of a walk it is from pool to pool. Can anyone tell me how long it would take to walk once around the whole resort? I am so hoping to be granted a request for tower 4 or 5 because we will probably only use the lazy river pools as my kids are older...but in case that doesn't work out, I'm trying to figure a worst case scenario (I'm thinking towers 2 & 3 would be the farthest from the lazy rivers?).

Also, is there anywhere outside on the property that you can see the fireworks if you don't have a fireworks view?

You guys are the best! SO excited to stay at this beautiful resort!!!


----------



## Justbranches5

Deb123 said:


> 2-Where can I find pics of a 1 bedroom? We will be staying here 2 times, once in April in a 2 bedroom, and then August in a 1 bedroom. I've seen plenty of pics of 2 BR, but none of 1 BR?
> s



http://bonnetcreek1.shutterfly.com/26

I found these of a Deluxe 1 BR unit from earlier in this thread. I know...there are so many posts on Bonnet Creek! I just figured out how to use the "Search this Thread" button    PIX 139-157 are of the 1 Bedroom unit...


----------



## MichaelColey

Deb123 said:


> 1-WHERE are the pickups located at when you are leaving the parks returning to Bonnet Creek, I have heard a report that they are in the middle of the parking lot???


Shuttle pickup/dropoff is the same for ALL hotels or timeshares outside of Disney.  They're all fairly close to the park entrances, with the exception of Magic Kingdom.

For Magic Kingdom, non-Disney shuttles drop off and pick up at the Ticketing and Transportation Center.  From there, you take either the Monorail or Boat to Magic Kingdom.  (That's the way Walt wanted it.)  If you're staying on-site at Disney, their shuttles drop off and pick up directly outside of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Candit98

This may be a strange questions, but my husband and I will be at Bonnet Creek May 13-20.  We would like to purchase some groceries to save some money, but we live in Iowa and are flying.  What do most people do with stuff left over that you can't take with you?  Like ketchup, mustard, milk, pop, etc?  I hate to spend all the money to purchase these items and then have to let them go to waste if we don't use them all.


----------



## #4'smom

Deb123 said:


> I have 2 more questions: (You guys are Great!)
> 
> 1-WHERE are the pickups located at when you are leaving the parks returning to Bonnet Creek, I have heard a report that they are in the middle of the parking lot???
> 
> 2-Where can I find pics of a 1 bedroom? We will be staying here 2 times, once in April in a 2 bedroom, and then August in a 1 bedroom. I've seen plenty of pics of 2 BR, but none of 1 BR?
> 
> Thankyou again, I hope to fall in love with BC like all of you




I found a great video on YouTube of the 2 Bedroom Presidential Suites - Building #6 you might be interested in.  Possibly there might be video of 1 bedrooms, if you do a search.  Here's the link for the 2 bedroom:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63TdFBMj2y0


----------



## katallo

Candit98 said:


> This may be a strange questions, but my husband and I will be at Bonnet Creek May 13-20.  We would like to purchase some groceries to save some money, but we live in Iowa and are flying.  What do most people do with stuff left over that you can't take with you?  Like ketchup, mustard, milk, pop, etc?  I hate to spend all the money to purchase these items and then have to let them go to waste if we don't use them all.



Last year, several DIS members (including myself) decided to start a thread about sharing things.  When we checked out, we left a box at the front desk for an incoming family.  We coordinated through this board.  It worked out great.  We left staples, plus cleaning items such as Clorox Wipes, Purell (we learned the incoming family had kids, so we bought a few fun things for them.  We are checking in on April 9th, so I'll follow this to see if anyone is interested. BTW, front desk was fine with holding things for the incoming family.


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Last year, several DIS members (including myself) decided to start a thread about sharing things.  When we checked out, we left a box at the front desk for an incoming family.  We coordinated through this board.  It worked out great.  We left staples, plus cleaning items such as Clorox Wipes, Purell (we learned the incoming family had kids, so we bought a few fun things for them.  We are checking in on April 9th, so I'll follow this to see if anyone is interested. BTW, front desk was fine with holding things for the incoming family.



Great! We check *out* on the 8th of April, sooooo I will gladly leave you any non perishables we have left over!! How should we work this?  You could PM me your name so I know what name to leave on the box.

Anyone checking out on April 1 or before? Let me know!!

Should we make this a new THREAD, instead of buried in here?


----------



## cam&chris

We will be at WBC from May 14 - 21 for the first time and I'm very excited after reading through this whole thread.

A couple of questions - 

Is there construction still going on of the new hotel between buildings 3 and 6? Can you walk all the way around the lake or is it restricted/blocked by the construction?

We are travelling from Canada and I don't want to bring much cash. Will the front desk cash travellers cheques? I don't mean for use at WBC but just so that I would have cash money for that day at the parks. If not, is there a place in the Disney parks where they will do it for me?


----------



## MichaelColey

Candit98 said:


> This may be a strange questions, but my husband and I will be at Bonnet Creek May 13-20. We would like to purchase some groceries to save some money, but we live in Iowa and are flying. What do most people do with stuff left over that you can't take with you? Like ketchup, mustard, milk, pop, etc? I hate to spend all the money to purchase these items and then have to let them go to waste if we don't use them all.


We timeshare about 10-20 weeks a year, so we're getting it down to a science.

We pack and bring several nonperishable things that we know we won't use an entire container of: salt, pepper, steak seasoning, garlic salt, cinnamon, ketchup/mayo/mustard packets, tea bags, sweetener, bouillon cubes (great seasoning for green beans), etc.

We try to plan meals that use minimal ingredients and that use many of the same ingredients.  Things like hamburger meat, cheese, eggs, bacon and tortillas are very versatile.  We don't mind eating quick, simple meals in the room and splurging once or twice when we eat out.

Easy spaghetti, for instance: brown a pound of hamburger, and mix with a jar of sauce and a can of diced tomatos.

Then we try to buy exactly what we'll use.  We seldom have much that we waste or have to make an extra trip to the store.  The last day is usually a hodge podge of things.  French Toast is a good way to use up the leftover bread, eggs and milk.


----------



## Upatnoon

Justbranches5 said:


> YAY!!!
> We are officially booked at Bonnet Creek in May! I got my week on Ebay...hopefully everything will go smoothly (seller had great feedback).
> 
> I am trying to get a feel for how big the resort is and how far of a walk it is from pool to pool. Can anyone tell me how long it would take to walk once around the whole resort? I am so hoping to be granted a request for tower 4 or 5 because we will probably only use the lazy river pools as my kids are older...but in case that doesn't work out, I'm trying to figure a worst case scenario (I'm thinking towers 2 & 3 would be the farthest from the lazy rivers?).
> 
> Also, is there anywhere outside on the property that you can see the fireworks if you don't have a fireworks view?
> 
> You guys are the best! SO excited to stay at this beautiful resort!!!


It might take 15 minutes to walk all the way around the resort at a very leisurely pace. it is quite compact. It is nothing compared to the walking you will do at the theme parks.

To see the fireworks, you can go to the area in your tower where you ride the elevator and look out the windows. You can look out of both sides of the tower from there. You can also ride the elevator to the top floor and look out of the window there if you want a better view.

From the ground, you may be able to see a little of the Epcot fireworks, but trees would block most of it. It is much better viewed from high up. Bonnet Creek is very close to the Epcot World Showcase where they have the illuminations show.


----------



## act1980

Is Ken the best person to book Bonnet Creek?

If I book something now, will they reduce the price when it gets to the 60 day point or refund the difference?

Please add contact details of the best people to contact.

Many thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

cam&chris said:


> We will be at WBC from May 14 - 21 for the first time and I'm very excited after reading through this whole thread.
> 
> A couple of questions -
> 
> Is there construction still going on of the new hotel between buildings 3 and 6? Can you walk all the way around the lake or is it restricted/blocked by the construction?
> 
> We are travelling from Canada and I don't want to bring much cash. Will the front desk cash travellers cheques? I don't mean for use at WBC but just so that I would have cash money for that day at the parks. If not, is there a place in the Disney parks where they will do it for me?


You can walk all the way around the lake no problem.

I haven't seen any traveler's checks in years, as you can use debit and credit cards for pretty much everything. I rarely use any cash at all at Disney and you see less and less cash there as everyone is using some sort of plastic.

A long time ago, someone asked a question about traveler's checks in this thread, but I don't recall a good answer as to whether or not there is a place that will cash them.


----------



## katallo

Disneyforus said:


> Great! We check *out* on the 8th of April, sooooo I will gladly leave you any non perishables we have left over!! How should we work this?  You could PM me your name so I know what name to leave on the box.
> 
> Anyone checking out on April 1 or before? Let me know!!
> 
> Should we make this a new THREAD, instead of buried in here?



I pm'd you Thanks


----------



## clshirk

katallo said:


> Last year, several DIS members (including myself) decided to start a thread about sharing things.  When we checked out, we left a box at the front desk for an incoming family.  We coordinated through this board.  It worked out great.  We left staples, plus cleaning items such as Clorox Wipes, Purell (we learned the incoming family had kids, so we bought a few fun things for them.  We are checking in on April 9th, so I'll follow this to see if anyone is interested. BTW, front desk was fine with holding things for the incoming family.



We are also checking in April 9th!  But leaving April 13th...anyone checking in before or after that?  I see you already got one taker for someone leaving on the 8th!!


----------



## cam&chris

Upatnoon said:


> You can walk all the way around the lake no problem.
> 
> I haven't seen any traveler's checks in years, as you can use debit and credit cards for pretty much everything. I rarely use any cash at all at Disney and you see less and less cash there as everyone is using some sort of plastic.
> 
> A long time ago, someone asked a question about traveler's checks in this thread, but I don't recall a good answer as to whether or not there is a place that will cash them.



I have tried to use my debit card in the States but it hasn't worked for me. I will use credit cards for larger purchase but I don't want to use a credit card for a Dole Whip at MK or a drink in the parks. I will start off our trip with some cash but don't want to carry too much so that is why the travellers cheques.


----------



## TotoToo

#4'smom said:


> I found a great video on YouTube of the 2 Bedroom Presidential Suites - Building #6 you might be interested in.  Possibly there might be video of 1 bedrooms, if you do a search.  Here's the link for the 2 bedroom:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63TdFBMj2y0



I know they (wisely) use the same basic plans for all the new Wyndham resorts and units - just the outside walls take on a different look/theme at each location. But watching that video it is incredible how EXACT the unit at BC is when compared to the unit we had at the Grand Desert in Las Vegas. I mean exact right down to the sofa & the coffee maker!  They must do well with massive quantity purchase discounts. Thats a great thing (keep costs down for owners) but it means there isn't much unique beyond the common area at each resort.

Also notice how highly stylized the original building was - really fit the 'Tower of Terror" Hotel look & feel - vs the other, plain jane high rises the rest are.  Still nice, but not as themed as the original.  Basically the same buildings you see at Palm Aire, Grand Desert and all the other newer Wyndham's. Not ad but certainly not unique like the first building was.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Anyone have any insight into why there isn't a lot of availability showing up for June dates on EBay?  Is it just to early for all of them to be posted yet?  I see there's getting to be a lot of July and even some Sept and only one entry for my week-June 11-18.  I don't want to book this early because my plans aren't set in stone (waiting to see if there is an AP rate onsite).  I just don't want to get 2 months out and realize I've blown my chances for a deal at WBC.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah&Ryan

I was in contact with a timeshare owner on Redweek to possibly book a 2 bedroom at WBC for the dates of June 12th thru the 19th and he told me there were 3 units still available when I spoke with him a few days ago. Idk if June is a busy month or if he was trying to make me feel rushed into renting with him. So to be on the safe side I just booked instead of taking the risk of it being rented out a few weeks later


----------



## lillygator

we check in next week - I think this is our third stay! thanks to this thread and to Ken


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Sarah&Ryan said:


> I was in contact with a timeshare owner on Redweek to possibly book a 2 bedroom at WBC for the dates of June 12th thru the 19th and he told me there were 3 units still available when I spoke with him a few days ago. Idk if June is a busy month or if he was trying to make me feel rushed into renting with him. So to be on the safe side I just booked instead of taking the risk of it being rented out a few weeks later



Is it common for the entire resort to book completely for some weeks?  Or are there only a certain # of the units for Sunday check in rentals?  Does anyone else have some insight on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

Hey all you Bonnet Creek Vacationers.....

If you would like to participate in a "Pay it Forward" opportunity we are planning, please check out this link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580

Give your unwanted non-perishables to guests arriving after you checkout!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

I was wondering if someone could tell me....
If I book a Disney Vacation Club Resort through an RCI exchange can I still add the dining plan to my reservation?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## stackyallred

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> I was wondering if someone could tell me....
> If I book a Disney Vacation Club Resort through an RCI exchange can I still add the dining plan to my reservation?
> Thanks in Advance



From what I have read (and I am sure someone can confirm if I am right or wrong), if you stay at DVC, you can PURCHASE the dining plan, but you cannot participate in free dining if it is available during your dates.


----------



## Disneyforus

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> I was wondering if someone could tell me....
> If I book a Disney Vacation Club Resort through an RCI exchange can I still add the dining plan to my reservation?
> Thanks in Advance




Don't have an answer to your question, but noticed you are going to NOJ in September!  We went this past September, what an amazing experience to be with so many people worshiping our creator together!  

Have you been before?  PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## katallo

Candit98 said:


> This may be a strange questions, but my husband and I will be at Bonnet Creek May 13-20.  We would like to purchase some groceries to save some money, but we live in Iowa and are flying.  What do most people do with stuff left over that you can't take with you?  Like ketchup, mustard, milk, pop, etc?  I hate to spend all the money to purchase these items and then have to let them go to waste if we don't use them all.



I couldn't pm you, but check out Pay It Forward at BC.  We started a new thread.


----------



## DCTooTall

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> I was wondering if someone could tell me....
> If I book a Disney Vacation Club Resort through an RCI exchange can I still add the dining plan to my reservation?
> Thanks in Advance



I think you can pay to add the Dining plan...  But honestly,   You might be able to get a more accurate and detailed answer over in the DVC forums.


----------



## CincyMouse

So excited for our first trip to WBC!  I was reading through the early check-in scenarios and was wondering, are you able to swim in the pools while you are waiting?  We should be arriving around 1pm Sat and I *was* planning on swimming until the unit was ready.


----------



## Queen of Oakville

Forgive me for not reading through 183 pages, but can anyone give me an idea of what I might be paying per night to stay there in March?  I'm going March 2012, but just to get an idea of what someone is paying for March 2011 (or what someone paid in March 2010) would be great.


I like the fact that it is close to the parks and has free shuttle service.

Oh, and I'm interested in a 1-bedroom - thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> I was wondering if someone could tell me....
> If I book a Disney Vacation Club Resort through an RCI exchange can I still add the dining plan to my reservation?
> Thanks in Advance


Yes, you can.  The mandatory $95 fee that Disney charges for RCI exchanges gives you access to all Disney on-site perks: Ability to purchase Dining Plan, Extra Magic Hours, Magical Express, buses, resort package delivery, etc.

Two notes:

1. You can't get the "free" dining plan on exchanges.  (Neither can DVC owners.)  That's only for direct rentals at full rack rate.

2. You have to pay for the dining plan when you book it.  You used to be able to wait and pay at check-in.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

DCTooTall said:


> I think you can pay to add the Dining plan...  But honestly,   You might be able to get a more accurate and detailed answer over in the DVC forums.



Okay Thanks!! I will try over there


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

MichaelColey said:


> Yes, you can.  The mandatory $95 fee that Disney charges for RCI exchanges gives you access to all Disney on-site perks: Ability to purchase Dining Plan, Extra Magic Hours, Magical Express, buses, resort package delivery, etc.
> 
> Two notes:
> 
> 1. You can't get the "free" dining plan on exchanges.  (Neither can DVC owners.)  That's only for direct rentals at full rack rate.
> 
> 2. You have to pay for the dining plan when you book it.  You used to be able to wait and pay at check-in.



Thanks so much for the info! Exactly what I was looking for


----------



## garmich

cam&chris said:


> I have tried to use my debit card in the States but it hasn't worked for me. I will use credit cards for larger purchase but I don't want to use a credit card for a Dole Whip at MK or a drink in the parks. I will start off our trip with some cash but don't want to carry too much so that is why the travellers cheques.



Travellers cheques?  I haven't used them since the 80's.  I didn't even know they were still being used today.  I now use credit cards and withdraw small amounts of cash from my bank's ATMs as needed.

I have a US bank account with TD Bank.  They are part of TD (Toronto Dominion Bank) in Canada.  Whenever I travel to Canada, I can withdraw cash ($CAN) from my account at any TD ATM in Canada.  And there is no bank fee.

You may want to consider opening an account at a Canadian bank that has ATMs in the US.  Unfortunately, there are no TD Banks in Florida.  They are only located in the northeast US.  But, there is RBC (Royal Bank of Canada), which has branches in the US, including the Orlando, Florida area.  On their website, you can find ATM locations in the US. Do a search for Lake Buena Vista, FL.  In the Zip Code box, type in "32380".
http://maps.rbc.com/bankusa/form.asp

http://www.rbcbankusa.com/specialtybanking/cid-96799.html


----------



## Cdn Gal

We use our CC when in the U.S. and have found that if you go to a bank or use a bank machine in a mall, that we can get $$ our of the machine through debit card.  We carry about $100 with us and the rest is on CC.  For us it is just more convenient.


----------



## ttfn3

*CincyMouse*

You can definitely use the resort amenties while you wait for your timeshare unit to be available.  We checked in early last year, and hung out at the main pool until they called us to tell use our unit was available.  Make sure you pack a separate bag with your swimsuits & sunscreen.  Pool towels are available in bins near the pool.


----------



## Obadiah Stane

garmich said:


> Travellers cheques?  I haven't used them since the 80's.  I didn't even know they were still being used today.  I now use credit cards and withdraw small amounts of cash from my bank's ATMs as needed.
> 
> I have a US bank account with TD Bank.  They are part of TD (Toronto Dominion Bank) in Canada.  Whenever I travel to Canada, I can withdraw cash ($CAN) from my account at any TD ATM in Canada.  And there is no bank fee.
> 
> You may want to consider opening an account at a Canadian bank that has ATMs in the US.  Unfortunately, there are no TD Banks in Florida.  They are only located in the northeast US.  But, there is RBC (Royal Bank of Canada), which has branches in the US, including the Orlando, Florida area.  On their website, you can find ATM locations in the US. Do a search for Lake Buena Vista, FL.  In the Zip Code box, type in "32380".
> http://maps.rbc.com/bankusa/form.asp
> 
> http://www.rbcbankusa.com/specialtybanking/cid-96799.html



I use Visa gift cards in amounts of $100.  Before the start of my vacation I go to my credit union and "buy" as many as I think I will need. They are accepted anywhere Visa credit or debit cards are. These are not tied to your name or bank account so if lost or stolen you would only be out what is still on the card.  I take one or two with me each day, the rest are kept locked in the room safe.  No risk of ID theft and no risk to your personal bank account.   I am not sure if these are available to you in Canada, or not.


----------



## MommyG

Obadiah Stane said:


> I use Visa gift cards in amounts of $100.  Before the start of my vacation I go to my credit union and "buy" as many as I think I will need. They are accepted anywhere Visa credit or debit cards are. These are not tied to your name or bank account so if lost or stolen you would only be out what is still on the card.  I take one or two with me each day, the rest are kept locked in the room safe.  No risk of ID theft and no risk to your personal bank account.   I am not sure if these are available to you in Canada, or not.



Our exchange student did the same last year when she was traveling without us during Easter break.  Sometimes her debit card worked but she couldn't count on it.  The visa cards were perfect. She had no problems.


----------



## bas71873

Has anyone stayed at Star Island in Kissimmee?  I see Ken Price rents there too and I sent him an email this AM to check both resorts.  We are late in the game and just decided we'd like to come down in April during DD's spring break and to catch the shuttle launch on the 19th, so we won't be going to Disney so stayed at Bonnet Creek isn't a must for that purpose.  Any thoughs on that resort?  PM me if necessary so people don't get the resorts confused


----------



## Disneyforus

For an example of resort activities, wow!!!  Shhh, don't tell but, we may have to plan less park time, so we can enjoy all these great activities!!



https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_Winter2010AG.pdf


----------



## rdevine10

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the number of the building by the pirate ship pool that also faces over the parking garage? We stayed here last time and had an AMAZING fireworks view of Epcot and the MK! We would love to request this building again. This thread has gotten so long Ive been reading if for several days now!


----------



## TotoToo

bas71873 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Star Island in Kissimmee?  I see Ken Price rents there too and I sent him an email this AM to check both resorts.  We are late in the game and just decided we'd like to come down in April during DD's spring break and to catch the shuttle launch on the 19th, so we won't be going to Disney so stayed at Bonnet Creek isn't a must for that purpose.  Any thoughs on that resort?  PM me if necessary so people don't get the resorts confused



Star Island on 192E was made part of the Wyndham system when they bought inventory there. The whole resort is not operated/managed by Wyndham  but all on site amenities are available to Wyndham guests.  There is another Wyndham Resort - Cypress Palms - not too far away also on 192E which Wyndham built before they built BC.  

Both are a step down in overall quality from BC but also tend to lower cost both in rent & the Wyndham Points required to reserve them. Of the two SI is older and has more on site amenities. Cypress Palms is newer, the units nicer IMO but the resort doesn't feel "finished". It really seems they lost interest in it once they started planning/construction of Bonnet Creek.  The resorts are on par with the vast majority of "standard" Orlando timeshares (already a very high bar as some of the better resorts in all of timeshare tend to be located in Orlando) while BC is on the high end of design/quality.  For the right price either resort can be a good choice for a family offering easy access to all of the parks and a decent unit.


----------



## clshirk

rdevine10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the number of the building by the pirate ship pool that also faces over the parking garage? We stayed here last time and had an AMAZING fireworks view of Epcot and the MK! We would love to request this building again. This thread has gotten so long Ive been reading if for several days now!



Ooh I wanna know too!  I need to know where to request.


----------



## Justbranches5

rdevine10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the number of the building by the pirate ship pool that also faces over the parking garage? We stayed here last time and had an AMAZING fireworks view of Epcot and the MK! We would love to request this building again. This thread has gotten so long Ive been reading if for several days now!



Robin, 
I believe building 6 (Torre del Sol) has the Pirate Ship pool   
Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I have in my "notes"!


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Justbranches5 said:


> Robin,
> I believe building 6 (Torre del Sol) has the Pirate Ship pool
> Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I have in my "notes"!



Here now and it is building 6 she wants.  We are in building 4, arrived yesterday.  The place exceeds any expectations we had, from the first minute everyone was already talking about coming back next year.


----------



## bas71873

TotoToo said:


> Star Island on 192E was made part of the Wyndham system when they bought inventory there. The whole resort is not operated/managed by Wyndham  but all on site amenities are available to Wyndham guests.  There is another Wyndham Resort - Cypress Palms - not too far away also on 192E which Wyndham built before they built BC.
> 
> Both are a step down in overall quality from BC but also tend to lower cost both in rent & the Wyndham Points required to reserve them. Of the two SI is older and has more on site amenities. Cypress Palms is newer, the units nicer IMO but the resort doesn't feel "finished". It really seems they lost interest in it once they started planning/construction of Bonnet Creek.  The resorts are on par with the vast majority of "standard" Orlando timeshares (already a very high bar as some of the better resorts in all of timeshare tend to be located in Orlando) while BC is on the high end of design/quality.  For the right price either resort can be a good choice for a family offering easy access to all of the parks and a decent unit.



Thx for the scoop.  There is no availability at either (through Ken Price) for the time we want to go anyway


----------



## act1980

I have got a quote for 15 nights at Bonnet Creek staying in a 2 bedroom unit.

The price I was quoted was $1250, I was told that if I put down a 50% deposit now that the price will be secured but unit size would not be.

Does this sound right to you?

I am going from Oct 19th - Nov 3rd. I am assuming this is low-ish season so it shouldn't be that busy should it?


----------



## rdevine10

NHDisneyFan said:


> Here now and it is building 6 she wants.  We are in building 4, arrived yesterday.  The place exceeds any expectations we had, from the first minute everyone was already talking about coming back next year.



I studied the map again in the 1st post and Im pretty sure it must of been building 6, but its confusing me as part of building 6 would not face the fireworks. I guess if I request building 5 or 6 I would be about where I was before..... which was amazing watching for the fireworks! 

Thanks for your help!!!!  Bonnet Creek is hands down my favorite Orlando "hotel". I cant wait till our trip!!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Does anyone know how much the cabana rentals are?  Wondering about renting one if we arrive real early for check in and our room is not ready. Hubby may want to have a quieter place to rest.  Though he will probably be so tired he could sleep anywhere.  Also, do you think we can rent one if we aren't officially checked in yet?

Thanks!


----------



## katallo

Disneyforus said:


> Does anyone know how much the cabana rentals are?  Wondering about renting one if we arrive real early for check in and our room is not ready. Hubby may want to have a quieter place to rest.  Though he will probably be so tired he could sleep anywhere.  Also, do you think we can rent one if we aren't officially checked in yet?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know if it's still the same, but in November they were $50.


----------



## garmich

Justbranches5 said:


> Robin,
> I believe building 6 (Torre del Sol) has the Pirate Ship pool
> Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I have in my "notes"!



The building that overlooks the parking garage and has the Pirate Ship pool is building #5 (Torra del la Luna).  Actually, half of the tower overlooks the parking garage and has a view of the fireworks.

Building #6 is the newest building that opened recently.  It is located at the east end of the lake between building #5 and the new hotel.


----------



## MichaelColey

act1980 said:


> I have got a quote for 15 nights at Bonnet Creek staying in a 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> The price I was quoted was $1250, I was told that if I put down a 50% deposit now that the price will be secured but unit size would not be.
> 
> Does this sound right to you?
> 
> I am going from Oct 19th - Nov 3rd. I am assuming this is low-ish season so it shouldn't be that busy should it?


Platinum VIP owners (which is what most of the renters are) get several benefits, including being able to get a free confirmed upgrade based on availability (at 60 days?) and being able to make a reservation for half the number of points at 60 days.  So basically, at 60 days they can use 50% of the points that a 1BR normally costs and get a 2BR unit.  That's how they're able to rent them out so cheap (and still make a decent profit).  (But before you consider becoming a Platinum VIP owner yourself, realize that it costs tens of thousands of dollars upfront and about $5k/year.)

It sounds like the owner is relying on the upgrade and discount.

Oct 19th - Nov. 3rd should be fairly low-season, but you'll also have the Halloween parties that attract people during that time.


----------



## Cdn Gal

My GF is still not platinum and has all of his deeds at Bonnet Creek.  He has sunk over $100,000 into the place.  Me- I bought resale!


----------



## Justbranches5

garmich said:


> The building that overlooks the parking garage and has the Pirate Ship pool is building #5 (Torra del la Luna).  Actually, half of the tower overlooks the parking garage and has a view of the fireworks.
> 
> Building #6 is the newest building that opened recently.  It is located at the east end of the lake between building #5 and the new hotel.



Okay, now I'm REALLY confused! I've read in several places on this forum that the 2nd lazy river was the pool shared between buildings #4 & #5.  Someone also posted that the pirate ship was at building #6. Can someone verify the accurate locations of all the pools in relation to the buildings they go with?


----------



## MsCoz2000

Justbranches5 said:


> Okay, now I'm REALLY confused! I've read in several places on this forum that the 2nd lazy river was the pool shared between buildings #4 & #5.  Someone also posted that the pirate ship was at building #6. Can someone verify the accurate locations of all the pools in relation to the buildings they go with?



The newest lazy river is located at building 5 :





View of lazy river from building 5 October 2009

The pirate ship is located at building 6 :





View of pirate ship from building 6 October 2010


----------



## garmich

Justbranches5 said:


> Okay, now I'm REALLY confused! I've read in several places on this forum that the 2nd lazy river was the pool shared between buildings #4 & #5.  Someone also posted that the pirate ship was at building #6. Can someone verify the accurate locations of all the pools in relation to the buildings they go with?



There is a resort layout map in the first post of this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303

Building #5 is Torre de la Luna which has the lazy river and a fort next to the pool.  Building #6 is Torre del Sol which is the newest tower and also has a pirate ship pool and slide.

At Google Maps, in the aerial shot of Bonnet Creek, you can see the pool and lazy river at the upper right end of the lake.  The lazy river is adjacent to bldg. #5.  The fort is between the lazy river and the pool (on the left).
The building under construction at the right end of the pool is bldg #6.  The mud puddle is the "future" pool.  The other bldg. under construction is the new hotel.


----------



## vettechick99

Hi all!

Quick question...has anyone stayed at other Wyndham resorts? DH and I are looking for a place to go this summer. We basically want BC but on the beach. Looking at the Gulf area like PCB or Destin. The Jax or Daytona area (or a bit south for prettier water) might be ok too. Would consider the Tampa Bay area but I'm concerned it's too long of a drive. 

Any ideas or personal experiences?


----------



## Justbranches5

garmich said:


> There is a resort layout map in the first post of this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303
> 
> Building #5 is Torre de la Luna which has the lazy river and a fort next to the pool.  Building #6 is Torre del Sol which is the newest tower and also has a pirate ship pool and slide.
> 
> At Google Maps, in the aerial shot of Bonnet Creek, you can see the pool and lazy river at the upper right end of the lake.  The lazy river is adjacent to bldg. #5.  The fort is between the lazy river and the pool (on the left).
> The building under construction at the right end of the pool is bldg #6.  The mud puddle is the "future" pool.  The other bldg. under construction is the new hotel.



Okay, that's what I thought! Thanks for correcting that Garmich...you had me confused there for a minute!


----------



## MomtoGKC

I can't remember if I read this somewhere - are you allowed to use the ammenities at the other Bonnet Creek hotels?  We are doing a weekend trip in 2 weeks and are staying at the Hilton - there was no room left at Wyndham.  I know the Hilton & Waldorf share ammenities but can't remember if all three can share. 

Thanks!


----------



## rdevine10

vettechick99 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone stayed at other Wyndham resorts? DH and I are looking for a place to go this summer. We basically want BC but on the beach. Looking at the Gulf area like PCB or Destin. The Jax or Daytona area (or a bit south for prettier water) might be ok too. Would consider the Tampa Bay area but I'm concerned it's too long of a drive.
> 
> Any ideas or personal experiences?



Hi,

I know Wyndham has a location in Daytona with a lazy river. IMO, it did not seem quite as nice as Bonnet Creek (BC is much larger and spread out with many pools). But, I did not stay there, we saw it when we visited Daytona (my Mom lives in a nearby town). I was curoius to see the resort, which was nice, but the pool area seemed crowded (to be fair it was in the april spring break time frame). I prefer other beaches to Daytona personally... and the gulf, IMO is much nicer with younger kids as its typically calmer.


----------



## MichaelColey

vettechick99 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone stayed at other Wyndham resorts? DH and I are looking for a place to go this summer. We basically want BC but on the beach. Looking at the Gulf area like PCB or Destin. The Jax or Daytona area (or a bit south for prettier water) might be ok too. Would consider the Tampa Bay area but I'm concerned it's too long of a drive.
> 
> Any ideas or personal experiences?


We've stayed at about half a dozen other Wyndham resorts (you can see a directory of all of them at Wyndham's vacation owner web site).  Keep in mind that Bonnet Creek is one of the nicest ones.  The others we've been to have all been great, but WBC is a bit nicer.


----------



## MsCoz2000

vettechick99 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone stayed at other Wyndham resorts? DH and I are looking for a place to go this summer. We basically want BC but on the beach. Looking at the Gulf area like PCB or Destin. The Jax or Daytona area (or a bit south for prettier water) might be ok too. Would consider the Tampa Bay area but I'm concerned it's too long of a drive.
> 
> Any ideas or personal experiences?



I haven't stayed in any other Wyndham resorts other than Cypress Palms in Florida, but if you ever want to travel a little north Wyndham Ocean Blvd. in Myrtle Beach, SC is fantastic!  It's no Bonnet Creek, but it was really really nice.


Oh and I just realized I have a tattoo of your avatar...what a small world!


----------



## TotoToo

rdevine10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know Wyndham has a location in Daytona with a lazy river. IMO, it did not seem quite as nice as Bonnet Creek (BC is much larger and spread out with many pools). But, I did not stay there, we saw it when we visited Daytona (my Mom lives in a nearby town). I was curoius to see the resort, which was nice, but the pool area seemed crowded (to be fair it was in the april spring break time frame). I prefer other beaches to Daytona personally... and the gulf, IMO is much nicer with younger kids as its typically calmer.



There is a rumor that the lazy river at Wyndham Oceanwalk (Daytona Beach) has been closed & abandoned by the whole owners at that property. Plus the overall quality at OW is NOT up to BC standards (BC is one of 4 or 5 of the Flagship resorts for Wyndham). Most other Wyndham resorts are not as fancy / themed as BC.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

MomtoGKC said:


> I can't remember if I read this somewhere - are you allowed to use the ammenities at the other Bonnet Creek hotels?  We are doing a weekend trip in 2 weeks and are staying at the Hilton - there was no room left at Wyndham.  I know the Hilton & Waldorf share ammenities but can't remember if all three can share.
> 
> Thanks!





Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare condo resort has no affiliation or shared facilities with the Waldorf/Hilton hotel complex down the street.


----------



## MomtoGKC

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare condo resort has no affiliation or shared facilities with the Waldorf/Hilton hotel complex down the street.



darn!  Thank you though.


----------



## rdevine10

TotoToo said:


> There is a rumor that the lazy river at Wyndham Oceanwalk (Daytona Beach) has been closed & abandoned by the whole owners at that property. Plus the overall quality at OW is NOT up to BC standards (BC is one of 4 or 5 of the Flagship resorts for Wyndham). Most other Wyndham resorts are not as fancy / themed as BC.



 yikes. It was not closed when we visited last year. I honestly didnt love the "feel" of daytona. I think its much nicer a tad south an daytona shores or ponce inlet (if you want to be in that general area). 

And I agree about Myrtle Beach.... we love it there. Lots of hotels with lots of features.... maybe not to the standard of Bonnet Creek.... but nice all around. Good luck!


----------



## Cdn Gal

vettechick99 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone stayed at other Wyndham resorts? DH and I are looking for a place to go this summer. We basically want BC but on the beach. Looking at the Gulf area like PCB or Destin. The Jax or Daytona area (or a bit south for prettier water) might be ok too. Would consider the Tampa Bay area but I'm concerned it's too long of a drive.
> 
> Any ideas or personal experiences?



Hey Vettechick!!!  Long time no see!  Love the updated pics of your beautiful family!  The kids are really growing up fast!!
 We went to Daytona last summer and we had an amazing 1 bedroom unit with a great view from the balcony, watched fireworks from there etc., etc.  It's more of a modern decor but the pools were awesome!!  I have heard though as well that there are problems over there.  Check out TUG on the web- you might be able to get some info. from there.  No other beach locations that we have stayed at -sorry!


----------



## horseshowmom

vettechick99 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone stayed at other Wyndham resorts? DH and I are looking for a place to go this summer. We basically want BC but on the beach. Looking at the Gulf area like PCB or Destin. The Jax or Daytona area (or a bit south for prettier water) might be ok too. Would consider the Tampa Bay area but I'm concerned it's too long of a drive.
> 
> Any ideas or personal experiences?



I know very little about timeshares as far as which ones you can trade between (just that some you can), but if you can trade into ResortQuest (I think that's it), Sandestin is wonderful.

There are several beachfront towers (don't know if they're part of ResortQuest or not - we rented from Sandestin directly, but I saw that name on some things). The condos are not all decorated the same, but the ones we saw were very nice (several of us went). The beach is the best I've ever been to, and I've been to a lot of beaches. There was a strong family quality about the beach and the entire area (activities for the kids over in the village with a shuttle).


----------



## celerystalker

Upatnoon said:


> I have seen many people running on a path next to the road that Bonnet Creek is on (Chelonia Parkway). It runs from Buena Vista Drive all the way to the Hilton/Waldorf for about 2 miles or so.
> 
> You can't run on Buena Vista Drive (no sidewalks, unsafe to walk or run) but a couple of times back and forth should do the trick.



Thanks for this answer! I had the same question. I haven't stayed at Bonnet Creek since 2009 and I couldn't remember. 
It sure would be nice if there were sidewalks on Buena Vista drive so I could walk to Carribbean beach and complete my 6 to 7 miles, but something is better than nothing. 

I'm walking, btw. I only run if an alligator is after me. which could happen if I try to get to carribbean beach without sidewalks!


----------



## Upatnoon

celerystalker said:


> Thanks for this answer! I had the same question. I haven't stayed at Bonnet Creek since 2009 and I couldn't remember.
> It sure would be nice if there were sidewalks on Buena Vista drive so I could walk to Carribbean beach and complete my 6 to 7 miles, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> I'm walking, btw. I only run if an alligator is after me. which could happen if I try to get to carribbean beach without sidewalks!


Perhaps you can find a hole in fence to sneak into Caribbean Beach. It would be nice to have a path to go over there, but I don't think Disney is going to open one up. It's kind of a shame, considering how close they are.


----------



## Tracey123

What is the going rate for a 3 or 4 bedroom villa?


----------



## lillygator

checking in tomorrow! Yeah! Need a break - January and Feb have been crazy for us!


----------



## Queen of Oakville

Queen of Oakville said:


> Forgive me for not reading through 183 pages, but can anyone give me an idea of what I might be paying per night to stay there in March?  I'm going March 2012, but just to get an idea of what someone is paying for March 2011 (or what someone paid in March 2010) would be great.
> 
> 
> I like the fact that it is close to the parks and has free shuttle service.
> 
> Oh, and I'm interested in a 1-bedroom - thanks!





Can anyone answer my question?  I just want a rough idea of what we would be looking at ....it's too soon to contact the agent and book.  This looks like a fun place to stay, even without going to WDW.


----------



## Tracey123

Does anyone know if either bedroom has a DVD player?

Thanks!


----------



## caribear

Sorry, but I have another question to add to the pile! 

Has anyone heard of a rental for only 1 or 2 nights?? I live locally and would only need a night or two, but would love to stay at Bonnett Creek! Thanks!


----------



## Jenny-momof3

I'm paying $100/night through Ken Price for a 1 bedroom the end of March.  Booked a few weeks ago...so got the discounted rate if you book less than 60 days out.  

 We're staying for 2 nights then switching to onsite.  We always stay onsite but are really looking forward to trying out this resort to see if this might be a cheaper option for us.  2 rooms onsite are getting mighty expensive!!


----------



## caribear

Jenny-momof3 said:


> I'm paying $100/night through Ken Price for a 1 bedroom the end of March.  Booked a few weeks ago...so got the discounted rate if you book less than 60 days out.
> 
> We're staying for 2 nights then switching to onsite.  We always stay onsite but are really looking forward to trying out this resort to see if this might be a cheaper option for us.  2 rooms onsite are getting mighty expensive!!



Is there an additional fee on top of the $100/night since it is only 2 nights? Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Tracey123 said:


> Does anyone know if either bedroom has a DVD player?
> 
> Thanks!


The living room has a DVD player


----------



## Upatnoon

Queen of Oakville said:


> Can anyone answer my question?  I just want a rough idea of what we would be looking at ....it's too soon to contact the agent and book.  This looks like a fun place to stay, even without going to WDW.


Just to to ebay right now and look at what's available. Also, look in the completed listings for what has sold.


----------



## MichaelColey

Some sellers do charge more for short stays.  Others don't.  It costs them extra ($99 reservation fee), but VIP owners get a certain number of reservations free.  (I think most use more than their free allotment.)  Many build it into their prices.

Also, keep in mind that Wyndham has restrictions on lengths of stay and check-in days during certain times of the year at Bonnet Creek.  You can probably find details in this thread.


----------



## ez

can anyone help with this...we have a 3 bedroom booked for three nights and want a water or pool view not a fireworks/c parking lot. We stayed once before in building one and had a nice view, but it was only a two bedroom. I like the look of the new pirate pool as we walked around. Do not think I would like to park in the parking garage, I liked the convenience of parking where we were last time.
So...any suggestions? also, we have friends checking in the day before us. We both got our ressies on ebay. Is there anyway we could request to be near each other as well...thanks for your help...our trip is two weeks from today so need to call soon


----------



## celerystalker

Pirate pool? Bwah? 

Does anyone have an updated map of Bonnet Creek? I was on the wyndham site yesterday and it still had construction pools on there. 
And which building is building 6? The bus schedule mentions it, but on the wyndham site the buildings are named, not numbered. 

Is there an updated restaurant list too? 
There's been TONS of construction since I was there in May of 09, so I want to know what's different! 
Only a few more days! 

Edited to add: I found the info about building 6.


----------



## lillygator

just checked in. they put a $250 hold on my card - I don't recall this back in October???


----------



## eeyoresnr

Subscribing


----------



## Upatnoon

lillygator said:


> just checked in. they put a $250 hold on my card - I don't recall this back in October???


They always seem to take my credit card when I check in, how do you know there is a hold on $250? Is there a reason that's a bad thing?


----------



## Queen of Oakville

Jenny-momof3 said:


> I'm paying $100/night through Ken Price for a 1 bedroom the end of March.  Booked a few weeks ago...so got the discounted rate if you book less than 60 days out.
> 
> We're staying for 2 nights then switching to onsite.  We always stay onsite but are really looking forward to trying out this resort to see if this might be a cheaper option for us.  2 rooms onsite are getting mighty expensive!!



Perfect!  Exactly the answer I wanted.  Thanks


----------



## cissy

They put a 100.00 hold on ours and we checked in last Sunday (27th). 

Building 6 is next to the one under construction. It has the pirate pool. Another way to look at it is that it is the third building on the left if you are facing the main building (I think).


----------



## lillygator

Upatnoon said:


> They always seem to take my credit card when I check in, how do you know there is a hold on $250? Is there a reason that's a bad thing?



they told me. I have no problem tkaing my cc number but to put an auto hold on that flat amount??? yeah...don't like.


----------



## cissy

I worked at a high end hotel in college and we ALWAYS put a flat amount hold on CC's. Just part of the business and WBC is owned by a hotel chain so that is probably why.


----------



## linnell

cissy said:


> I worked at a high end hotel in college and we ALWAYS put a flat amount hold on CC's. Just part of the business and WBC is owned by a hotel chain so that is probably why.



Which is why you shouldn't use your debit card at a hotel because when they put the hold on, it will hold up your cash. If they put a hold on a credit card, as long as you aren't close to your limit, you probably would never know.


----------



## cam&chris

I am waffling between requesting building 4 or building 5 when we go in May. My mom is going too and she has severe arthritis in her knee and wears a large brace and walking is difficult. She has a handicap parking permit and my question is....

of building 4 or 5 which has the better accessible parking? Is all of building 5's parking in the garage?


----------



## celerystalker

Are there pics of the pirate pool?


----------



## Upatnoon

cam&chris said:


> I am waffling between requesting building 4 or building 5 when we go in May. My mom is going too and she has severe arthritis in her knee and wears a large brace and walking is difficult. She has a handicap parking permit and my question is....
> 
> of building 4 or 5 which has the better accessible parking? Is all of building 5's parking in the garage?


The handicap parking is right by the entrance to the towers, very close. Not much of Bonnet Creek parking is in the parking garage, most of it is surface parking.


----------



## dolphindan1

ez said:


> can anyone help with this...we have a 3 bedroom booked for three nights and want a water or pool view not a fireworks/c parking lot. We stayed once before in building one and had a nice view, but it was only a two bedroom. I like the look of the new pirate pool as we walked around. Do not think I would like to park in the parking garage, I liked the convenience of parking where we were last time.
> So...any suggestions? also, we have friends checking in the day before us. We both got our ressies on ebay. Is there anyway we could request to be near each other as well...thanks for your help...our trip is two weeks from today so need to call soon


 
We had all 3 last trip...we were straight across the lagoon...can see 2 or 3 of the pools and saw Illuminations everynight....I will see if I can remember waht our room number was...it was 6 something or 8 something...maybe 636 or 836...but it was a 3 bedroom with a view of everything


----------



## julie1218

can anyone tell me which building to request to have a view of the fireworks AND a nice view (lake or pool not parking garage)?  is that possible?  i am in a one bedroom.  thanks!


----------



## sm4987

Thanks to this thread a last minute trip to Orlando has lead me to this resort. Very excited. An early thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. We arrive in two weeks andim sure to have a question or two before we arrive! 

Lol I have one now. Anything with an updated listing of activities?


----------



## DCTooTall

sm4987 said:


> Thanks to this thread a last minute trip to Orlando has lead me to this resort. Very excited. An early thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. We arrive in two weeks andim sure to have a question or two before we arrive!
> 
> Lol I have one now. Anything with an updated listing of activities?




Here's the March-May Activity guide.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


----------



## dolphindan1

julie1218 said:


> can anyone tell me which building to request to have a view of the fireworks AND a nice view (lake or pool not parking garage)? is that possible? i am in a one bedroom. thanks!


 
we were in bldg 2...Torre Del Vient I think its name is....

http://picasaweb.google.com/1048836...tafirGdOQ&feat=directlink#5484216433683465394


----------



## ez

dolphindan1 said:


> We had all 3 last trip...we were straight across the lagoon...can see 2 or 3 of the pools and saw Illuminations everynight....I will see if I can remember waht our room number was...it was 6 something or 8 something...maybe 636 or 836...but it was a 3 bedroom with a view of everything



Do you know which building you were in....sounds perfect, thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

celerystalker said:


> Are there pics of the pirate pool?



page 97 & 98 have pictures of the pirate pool.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

There's an EBay listing that says it is for a "wholesale week" and that purchaser's name will not be put on the reservation until 30 days out.  Does anyone know what this means?  Anyon have experience dealing with "travelinqueen"?

Thanks!


----------



## clshirk

DCTooTall said:


> Here's the March-May Activity guide.
> 
> https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf



I love this!

So, is there free breakfast at the resort as well?  If not I'll be bringing breakfast for the kids.


----------



## DReynolds86

I'm really thinking of staying here. There are some good deals through the Armed Forces Vacation Club and I'm _really_ happy that I don't have to sit through a timeshare schpiel.


----------



## DCTooTall

clshirk said:


> I love this!
> 
> So, is there free breakfast at the resort as well?  If not I'll be bringing breakfast for the kids.



Nope,   no free breakfast.  (unless you include the danishes and juice you can snag while doing the tour/owners update).

But remember,  your room does have a kitchen,   so you are perfectly able to make your own breakfast.



DReynolds86 said:


> I'm really thinking of staying here. There are some good deals through the Armed Forces Vacation Club and I'm _really_ happy that I don't have to sit through a timeshare schpiel.



  Just be aware,   Just because you don't HAVE to sit thru the schpiel,  doesn't mean that they won't constantly bug you or try to get you to attend it.

Just remember that you can say NO when they send you over to get your parking pass.  some people also recommend either unplugging the room phones or turning down the ringers so that you don't get bothered by their attempts to call and schedule you for a schpiel session.


----------



## TnTWalter

how many days weeks out...

phone number? 

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## DisneyMamaof3girls

I was looking at the activities guide that was posted (thank you so much!) and noticed that there are pool toys available for check out.  Does anyone know if they have life jackets available?  Also, it says pool towels are located at both activities desks.  Is this a long walk from the pool?  Or do you just grab pool towels when you check in and use them throughout the week?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## katallo

TnTWalter said:


> how many days weeks out...
> 
> phone number?  Bonnet Creek is  407-238-3500
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Trish



Bonnet Creek is  407-238-3500


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyMamaof3girls said:


> I was looking at the activities guide that was posted (thank you so much!) and noticed that there are pool toys available for check out.  Does anyone know if they have life jackets available?  Also, it says pool towels are located at both activities desks.  Is this a long walk from the pool?  Or do you just grab pool towels when you check in and use them throughout the week?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Pool towels are located at the pools in giant bins. You use them and throw them in another giant bin when you are done.

Not sure about life jackets.


----------



## celerystalker

Tracey123 said:


> page 97 & 98 have pictures of the pirate pool.



Thanks! 
The pirate pool looks awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## julie1218

i am thinking of using garden grocer.  we are arriving late and leaving early the next morning to hit the parks.  i don't really want to go to walmart, even though we'll have a car and i know it's open 24 hours.  would rather arrive and have my groceries waiting there for me.  

question:  what about perishables?  is there anyway for bonnet creek to store these for me or allow them to be put in my room (even though i haven't arrived yet)?  has anyone had perishables delivered there via a grocery service?  thanks.


----------



## NC Travel Bugs

Are the restaurants open for lunch and dinner only? Do they serve breakfast onsite? Going for a ladies getaway in April, did the family thing through Ken last fall so wanting to cook as little as possible this trip.

Also, has anyone rented cabanas? Do you remember the price? Seems like I remember there being a TV and fridge?


----------



## #4'smom

Does anyone know if they supply laundry soap for the in room washing machines or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## JLR

Well, I've been lurking for a while.  I am finishing up the planning on a trip just with dd (I will be in Orlando for a conference) this June, but am starting the planning for the big family vacation next May where we introcude my dh and twin dds to Disney.   

I had planned to rent DVC points and stay at AKL and or BLT, until I saw a post someone else made about Bonnet Creek.  So I've been lurking here and slowly been working on talking myself out of staying on site.  I've really enjoyed staying on Disney property.  I prefer not to drive on vacation, and enjoyed ME.  However, we don't do EMH and I don't really think it is worth and extra $300/day for the convenience of not driving.  We really would prefer a 2 bedroom with the in suite laundry.  

Initially I was going to book DVC for first and last nights, but finally just completely gave in and accepted that we will stay at BC for the whole trip!

Thank you for posting all the pictures, the layouts and most importantly the map that shows how close BC is to Epcot!  

The pools look fabulous and I think my kids would enjoy the activities as well.   

I'm sure I will think of lots of questions.  I just wanted to post my thanks for now.


----------



## Upatnoon

#4'smom said:


> Does anyone know if they supply laundry soap for the in room washing machines or do we need to bring our own?


They supply the laundry soap. But if you want dryer sheets, bring them.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

I have been following this thread for months as I planned our vacation and I type this from the kitchen island on our last of 8 nights.  A couple of quick items that had been discussed recently that my wife and I wanted to add our experience to:
We called twice for more dish and laundry detergent, they were here within 30 minutes both times.  And one time we called at night. No waiting for days or being stood up.

The phone never does stop ringing, even after we said no thanks to the tour and they agreed.  With the volume at the lowest setting you don't even hear it though.  I like keeping it plugged in to make outgoing calls.

Security and the pizza flyers.  Have not seen one pizza flyer in building 4.  Felt perfectly safe the entire time with 3 children.  Of course there is piggybacking through the multiple set of entry doors.  Workplaces can't stop it without special gates, how can a resort?  No worries people, they have a deadbolt


----------



## cissy

Got back yesterday and think I can answer some questions

1. Towels are at each pool, no need to bring them
2. Laundry soap but no dryer sheets
3. 2 places sell food and about average in price
4. We got one phone call or maybe we were just out so much that we missed them
5. Never saw a pizza flyer except the one on the fridge for the WBC pizza place
6. Never felt anything but safe the entire stay

Also, I posted this elsewhere, but PLEASE bring swim shoes for your kids!! Both girls had blisters on feet from bottom of the pool cause they have their soft "winter" feet. Had to wear socks in the pool last two days and they had holes in them by the end of their swim!

And, if you generally need conditioner for your hair, you will need DOUBLE in Orlando. The water is harsh, harsh, harsh on the hair. Mine felt like straw the entire trip and my Dd8 had tangles the whole time. OUCH!

Our stay was wonderful and we are now spoiled rotten!!


----------



## mieuxmew

I have a few questions I hope someone can answer.

In the two bedroom units, are the washer and dryer small capacity or full size capacity?  

I am considering shipping a box or suitcase to the resort in advance and sending it back home either Fedex or US Postal Service.  Has anyone had an experience either good or bad with WBC?

Are extra garbage bags provided or should I bring extra?

Anyone have the Park shuttle bus schedule for March/April?  I will have the car a few days at an offsite conference, but my kids and husband want to head to the parks. 

Has anyone used a taxi to return mid-afternoon from the parks?  Would it be easier/cheaper to take Disney bus to Carribean Beach then take a taxi to WBC?

Thanks in advance!  We can't wait to go, as we have heard so many great reviews on this thread!  This is our 1st time staying off property.


----------



## Splashboat

We have always stayed on Disney property but are considering staying here for our next trip. (we need a 1 bedroom villa) The biggest advantage for us about staying on site is that we do not have to drive anywhere.  My concern is getting lost - neither my husband or I are good at driving in unknown areas.  Can anyone tell me how you found your way around on your first trip?  (we would basically go just to the Disney parks and some local areas to eat)  I don't want to spoil the trip getting frustrated driving around in circles.


----------



## stackyallred

mieuxmew said:


> I have a few questions I hope someone can answer.
> 
> In the two bedroom units, are the washer and dryer small capacity or full size capacity?
> 
> I am considering shipping a box or suitcase to the resort in advance and sending it back home either Fedex or US Postal Service.  Has anyone had an experience either good or bad with WBC?
> 
> Are extra garbage bags provided or should I bring extra?
> 
> Anyone have the Park shuttle bus schedule for March/April?  I will have the car a few days at an offsite conference, but my kids and husband want to head to the parks.
> 
> Has anyone used a taxi to return mid-afternoon from the parks?  Would it be easier/cheaper to take Disney bus to Carribean Beach then take a taxi to WBC?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  We can't wait to go, as we have heard so many great reviews on this thread!  This is our 1st time staying off property.



I can't answer all of your questions, but I do know that in a 2 bedroom unit, the washer and dryers are small capacity.  They are the stackable type.  However, when I was there in 2007, I thought they still worked very efficiently.

We had a great time back then and are looking forward to our October trip.  Have fun!


----------



## stackyallred

Thanks to everyone who has offered helpful information on this thread!   I have read through most of it, but wanted to confirm a few things that were not of interest to me on our last trip at BC since we didn't have our busy little toddler back then.  

Am I correct that:
-You CAN get high chairs in the unit if you request it?
-There ARE vacuums in each unit (we are in a 2 bedroom)?
Both of these items are very helpful when it comes to feeding a toddler! 

After a lot of reading it appears that both of these items are usually available, but a few people said they couldn't find a vacuum in their unit. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Splashboat said:


> We have always stayed on Disney property but are considering staying here for our next trip. (we need a 1 bedroom villa) The biggest advantage for us about staying on site is that we do not have to drive anywhere.  My concern is getting lost - neither my husband or I are good at driving in unknown areas.  Can anyone tell me how you found your way around on your first trip?  (we would basically go just to the Disney parks and some local areas to eat)  I don't want to spoil the trip getting frustrated driving around in circles.



Because you are within the gates of Disney getting to anything related to Disney is very easy as you can utilize their signs for direction.  They even have the Bonnet Creek signs in place using a slightly different color variation for when you return home at night.  And a tip I read here is worst case scenario to get back to BC follow signs for CBR or EPCOT Resorts.  Leaving the AK and EPCOT parking lots you are back to BC in 5 minutes.


----------



## Upatnoon

1. High chairs and pack n plays will be delivered to your room free of charge. Just tell them when you check in.

2. There is one of those carpet-cleaning push brush things for picking up crumbs.


----------



## camnhan

Splashboat said:


> We have always stayed on Disney property but are considering staying here for our next trip. (we need a 1 bedroom villa) The biggest advantage for us about staying on site is that we do not have to drive anywhere.  My concern is getting lost - neither my husband or I are good at driving in unknown areas.  Can anyone tell me how you found your way around on your first trip?  (we would basically go just to the Disney parks and some local areas to eat)  I don't want to spoil the trip getting frustrated driving around in circles.



If you ar just going back and forth to the parks, WBC has a shuttle..my parents were there last year and we arrive one the 5th of June and they said it was no issue at all with the shuttle.


----------



## Splashboat

Thanks for the help!


----------



## verlee

We just got back from a 9 nt stay at wbc. WOW! I can not say enough about this resort. It was so much more then we anticipated. We did not want to leave it to do the parks We stayed in a 2bd it was spotless and great. They provided everything including laundry soap (I did like 5 loads). Getting groceries and supplies was super easy with a car rental. Getting up in the morning and sitting on the balcony with a cup of coffee while the kids slept in their own room was priceless. The shuttles took a little getting used to because the return times from epcot, ak and dhs were late (after 4pm), MK had earlier times (12/ 3pm). We usually like to come back take a break and return in the evening. That did not work this time. We decided that if ( I should say when) we stay here again we would do full days with resort/rest days in between. Best of both worlds!

The activities at the resort were awsome. One night they had a guy from Gatorland give a 1 hour show. He had snakes, gators, spiders, scorpions ect. My mother in-law liked the casino night. Make your own sundaes was also a hit. 

I think this resort has spoiled us for staying on site. Unless Disney offers a great deal this place cannot be beat. shhhhh don't tell Mickey but we would stay here and not go to wdw.   Any questions let me know.


----------



## verlee

camnhan said:


> If you ar just going back and forth to the parks, WBC has a shuttle..my parents were there last year and we arrive one the 5th of June and they said it was no issue at all with the shuttle.



We did both. It was easy to get around in a car. Big signs everywhere and they provide maps. The shuttle was fine. We did not see much difference in BC shuttles and disney shuttles, except disney shuttles were busier and we had to wait longer for them.


----------



## verlee

mieuxmew said:


> I have a few questions I hope someone can answer.
> 
> In the two bedroom units, are the washer and dryer small capacity or full size capacity?
> 
> I am considering shipping a box or suitcase to the resort in advance and sending it back home either Fedex or US Postal Service.  Has anyone had an experience either good or bad with WBC?
> 
> Are extra garbage bags provided or should I bring extra?
> 
> Anyone have the Park shuttle bus schedule for March/April?  I will have the car a few days at an offsite conference, but my kids and husband want to head to the parks.
> 
> Has anyone used a taxi to return mid-afternoon from the parks?  Would it be easier/cheaper to take Disney bus to Carribean Beach then take a taxi to WBC?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  We can't wait to go, as we have heard so many great reviews on this thread!  This is our 1st time staying off property.



Small washer and dryer but they worked really well. We were told the bus schedule has been staying pretty much the same. Our schedule was the same as was posted on this thread for last fall. 

 We actually tried to take a wdw shuttle to Carribean resort from AK one day. We then were going to take a cab from CBR. But after waiting for a bus for over 40 min we ended up just waiting for the  BC shuttle. Granted our experience was probably not the norm. We just missed the cbr bus, when the next bus did arrive nearly 20 min later it was shift change for the bus drivers so that took 10-15 min and then just as we were about to leave a person with a scooter arrived and that took longer then we were willing to wait. Bad luck on our part.  We were told that a cab ride from AK was over $25 so not worth it for us.


----------



## maroo

This is a random question...that I don't think I have seen on the many pages I have read of this great thread!

We use a lot of towels...because we are bringing two people that use wheelchairs, we just use more towels than the average family at one time (one to lay down on, one to dry off, one to wrap up in after a shower for example)...

So we need quite a few towels.

We have very limited space in our van and I am trying to avoid bringing some extras...do you guys know about how many towels they would have in a 2 BR villa?  We don't mind at all washing them every day, but we will need more than usual and I just wanted to make sure we would have enough.  

I am guessing we will need about 10 - 12 per day?


----------



## Brian Noble

Typically, you have one bath, hand, and washcloth per occupant, times maximum occupancy.  So, figure you'll have eight.


----------



## CincyMouse

Back from a 7 night stay and can't say enough about WBC.  We rented from a friend, so I had no worries about that.  Got a 2BR for $100/night.  Did have to put "Orlando" in GPS.  Was not even allowed to stand in the check-in line before 4:00.  Got my parking pass around 1:00, they never even asked me to attend the time-share session.  Never got any phone calls either.  Used the pool by the ckeck-in until 4:00.  Reminded me of Vegas checking in, didn't really take long, maybe 20 minutes.  Didn't request a certain view or building, I was overwhelmed with all the rec's on here and wanted to see what we would get.  Tower 4, parking lot view, 4th floor, so most fireworks were obstructed.  Oh well, didn't ruin my experience at all.  The pool by building 2-3 seemed small and boring (compared to the others), there are activities and a life guard, but youngest DD (5) was not able to swim without her vest so she wasn't allowed on the slide.  Pirate ship pool/slide (DD too short) was really cool!!!  Warm water too.  The lazy river by tower 5 is great too.  No pizza fliers, but my friend told me about Flipper's Pizza.  Had to look them up on my iphone and they called when 5 minutes out and met them at the door to the tower - awesome pizza!!  WBC is close to everything, we drove to the parks, hate to wait on buses.  Even took a trip off world to CVS.  I will stay here every time and recommend it to everyone.  We commented that the size of our master bedroom and bath was the size of our room at POP last time!!  The ONLY complaint is that the walls in MBR are thin!!  I could hear the crying baby next door, the kids getting a bath, and the dad yelling at them.


----------



## verlee

maroo said:


> This is a random question...that I don't think I have seen on the many pages I have read of this great thread!
> 
> We use a lot of towels...because we are bringing two people that use wheelchairs, we just use more towels than the average family at one time (one to lay down on, one to dry off, one to wrap up in after a shower for example)...
> 
> So we need quite a few towels.
> 
> We have very limited space in our van and I am trying to avoid bringing some extras...do you guys know about how many towels they would have in a 2 BR villa?  We don't mind at all washing them every day, but we will need more than usual and I just wanted to make sure we would have enough.
> 
> I am guessing we will need about 10 - 12 per day?



We had more then enough towels. In our two bdrm we had at least 6 large towels in one bathroom and around 4-5 in the other. You can call and ask for more. They were always very helpful withour needs. They have towels at the pools so you don't need to use yours there.  We washed ours a couple of times. They give you as much laundry detergent as you need. I think we used 9 pkgs.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Can anyone tell me off hand what page the pics are for the 4 bedroom presidential units? Does anyone have the floor plan they can post please?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## cheermom1

I haven't read the whole thread yet but am working on it, pg 22. 

My question is can you use points for the tixs? When we bought our timeshare it was mentioned that we could but it  was about hopper passes so it lead me to believe that I had to buy the basic tixs and upgrade. Can someone shed some light on how this worksd? Thanks


----------



## Brian Noble

You are probably thinking of the PlusPartners program.  This program is available only to those with a purchase directly from the developer, or who enrolled one or more of their resale deeds (at a cost of ~$2400).  PlusPartners might have a program that allows you to use points for tickets, but it is almost certainly a bad deal.  You would be better off using your points for Wyndham lodging, and paying cash for tickets.


----------



## Upatnoon

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> Can anyone tell me off hand what page the pics are for the 4 bedroom presidential units? Does anyone have the floor plan they can post please?
> Thanks so much!!


The very first message in this thread has a floor plan for a presidential in addition to lots more useful information.


----------



## cheermom1

Brian Noble said:


> You are probably thinking of the PlusPartners program.  This program is available only to those with a purchase directly from the developer, or who enrolled one or more of their resale deeds (at a cost of ~$2400).  PlusPartners might have a program that allows you to use points for tickets, but it is almost certainly a bad deal.  You would be better off using your points for Wyndham lodging, and paying cash for tickets.



I did buy direct. so what does that mean and can i use ponts for tix and how does that work?


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Does anyone know if there are 2 bedroom pres units in building #5.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Upatnoon said:


> The very first message in this thread has a floor plan for a presidential in addition to lots more useful information.



Got it!! Thanks!! I didn't even think to look there....


----------



## aprilntommy2005

skjuls said:


> I'm an owner and have stayed mulitple times at Bonnet Creek.  My family and I love it.
> 
> I do also rent out every now and then.  But I usually have repeat renters who know me.
> 
> If you want a particular location, the best thing to do is call 1 week before you arrive.  Guest Services told me that this is when they make room assignments.
> 
> Technically, I'm supposed to be able to reserve a room based on my Wyndham perks but I never got the room I reserved at the time of reservation so I just call Bonnet Creek directly.
> 
> If anyone wants me to check availability, I'm more than happy to see if Bonnet Creek has it!



Sept 27th-Oct 2nd. 

Thank You!!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Originally Posted by skjuls  
I'm an owner and have stayed mulitple times at Bonnet Creek. My family and I love it.

I do also rent out every now and then. But I usually have repeat renters who know me.

If you want a particular location, the best thing to do is call 1 week before you arrive. Guest Services told me that this is when they make room assignments.

Technically, I'm supposed to be able to reserve a room based on my Wyndham perks but I never got the room I reserved at the time of reservation so I just call Bonnet Creek directly.

If anyone wants me to check availability, I'm more than happy to see if Bonnet Creek has it!



Looking for October 15th - 28th for a 4 bedroom Presidential.....
Thanks for checking


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Does anyone know off hand what page the pictures are on for the presidential units? I know they are on here I just can't remember the pages 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Oooops....one more question...
Does anyone know if there are 2 sofas in the living room of a 4 bedroom presidential unit and if so do the both make a bed?


----------



## aprilntommy2005

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> Oooops....one more question...
> Does anyone know if there are 2 sofas in the living room of a 4 bedroom presidential unit and if so do the both make a bed?



I thought I saw some photos of the 4 bedrooms on here!! Have you look at there web-site??


----------



## Deb123

We just got back from a 7 night stay in 2 connecting rooms at AllStar Music! Whew! I can say that I am very much looking forward to our next month's stay at WBC!!!!!!! Any particular building that is the best I should request? We'll be staying here next mth and again in August and have 2 boys, one 8 and one 16.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

aprilntommy2005 said:


> I thought I saw some photos of the 4 bedrooms on here!! Have you look at there web-site??



I thought I did too but I can't find them!!
What website are you referring to?


----------



## julie1218

if i want to be at mk rope drop on may 17 (regular crowd level--not busy, not dead), when do i need to leave the wbc parking lot considering i have to drive to the mk parking lot, go to ttc, and then take a monorail/boat and walk to mk rope?  would rather be early than late.  kids wake up early anyway.

thanks!


----------



## cheermom1

I have a couple of questions.

1. Can I use the pools and all the things at the resort before check in? I know check in is around 4 pm but if we get there earlier I would like to be able to swim and other things so I won't waste the day.

2. If we drive to the parks can we leave to eat lunch in our room and go back without having to pay another $14?

Thanks


----------



## eeyoresnr

I see everyone talking about requesting a certain building...how do we do that? this will be our first stay here. we have a 3 bedroom booked... can we ask for an upper floor? do all buildings have 3 bedrooms? if we wanted to be able to see firework at EPCOT where sould we ask for? sorry for all the questions but this will be our first stay here...thanks


----------



## verlee

cheermom1 said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Can I use the pools and all the things at the resort before check in? I know check in is around 4 pm but if we get there earlier I would like to be able to swim and other things so I won't waste the day.
> 
> 2. If we drive to the parks can we leave to eat lunch in our room and go back without having to pay another $14?
> 
> Thanks



Yes you can use the facilities before you check in there are bathrooms by the pool you can change in.

You only have to pay $14 once a day. Hold on to your recipt.


----------



## verlee

eeyoresnr said:


> I see everyone talking about requesting a certain building...how do we do that? this will be our first stay here. we have a 3 bedroom booked... can we ask for an upper floor? do all buildings have 3 bedrooms? if we wanted to be able to see firework at EPCOT where sould we ask for? sorry for all the questions but this will be our first stay here...thanks



We called a couple of days before and confirmed our requests. The person who we rented points from had made the reservation with our requests. That said....We ended up checking in later then usual and were given a parking lot view when we had requested lake view. One call to the front desk solved the problem. (I guess if they were busier that might not be possible.) We were given a lake view room.  

If you are after fireworks I would suggest bldgs 4-5  probably 6 too. I am not sure,  higher floors. We took the elevator up to the top floor of bldg 4 (15) and it was a perfect view of spaceship earth. Sorry, I am not sure what bldgs have 3bdrms, we were in a 2 bdrm.


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoresnr said:


> I see everyone talking about requesting a certain building...how do we do that? this will be our first stay here. we have a 3 bedroom booked... can we ask for an upper floor? do all buildings have 3 bedrooms? if we wanted to be able to see firework at EPCOT where sould we ask for? sorry for all the questions but this will be our first stay here...thanks


The simplest advice is that when you check in, tell them what kind of view you want or location you want and they will tell you what's available. I have always been given a couple of options.

I really wonder if there is any advantage to calling ahead and making a request, as they seem to always seem to easily move me from the room I was originally slotted in. 

This could be why people who call ahead for a lake view end up with a parking lot view.


----------



## cheermom1

Can we use every pool at the resort or do you have to use just the pool for the building you are in?

Also we will have 6 days/5 nights and wondering we should do a park a day which is 4 days in Disney so the first day we are there check in and play in the resort. Last day check out and play in the resort. My question  is check out day can we still play in the resort and if so what time do we have to leave? THanks


----------



## Deb123

Another question???? Our reservation is booked Sunday to Sunday. However.....we may not be able to actually get there until Monday! Yikes! I am hoping to be able to check in at any time on Monday seeing how our ressie actually started the day before. WILL THIS BE A PROBLEM??? As I have been reading that this resort is very firm with the 4 pm check in time.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Does anyone know if there are 2 sofas in the living room of a 4 bedroom presidential unit and if so do the both make a bed?


The directory lists the bedding as K,K,2DB,2DB.  So, no sofa beds.


----------



## TotoToo

cheermom1 said:


> Can we use every pool at the resort or do you have to use just the pool for the building you are in?
> 
> Also we will have 6 days/5 nights and wondering we should do a park a day which is 4 days in Disney so the first day we are there check in and play in the resort. Last day check out and play in the resort. My question  is check out day can we still play in the resort and if so what time do we have to leave? THanks



All pools & other amenities are available to all guests at all buildings.


----------



## MichaelColey

Deb123 said:


> Another question???? Our reservation is booked Sunday to Sunday. However.....we may not be able to actually get there until Monday! Yikes! I am hoping to be able to check in at any time on Monday seeing how our ressie actually started the day before. WILL THIS BE A PROBLEM??? As I have been reading that this resort is very firm with the 4 pm check in time.


I've done that several times at different timeshares, and it's never been a problem.  I usually let them know in advance.  And yes, since your check-in is on Sunday, you should be able to check in as early as you want on Monday.


----------



## mrzrich

cheermom1 said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 2. If we drive to the parks can we leave to eat lunch in our room and go back without having to pay another $14?
> 
> Thanks





verlee said:


> You only have to pay $14 once a day. Hold on to your recipt.



FYI this also works if you park hop.  You only have to pay for parking once a day, so if you start your day and pay for parking at AK and then hop to MK, just show them your receipt at the MK toll both.  You don't have to pay for parking twice in one day.


----------



## eeyoresnr

Upatnoon said:


> The simplest advice is that when you check in, tell them what kind of view you want or location you want and they will tell you what's available. I have always been given a couple of options.
> 
> I really wonder if there is any advantage to calling ahead and making a request, as they seem to always seem to easily move me from the room I was originally slotted in.
> 
> This could be why people who call ahead for a lake view end up with a parking lot view.



thank you!


----------



## Deb123

MichaelColey said:


> I've done that several times at different timeshares, and it's never been a problem.  I usually let them know in advance.  And yes, since your check-in is on Sunday, you should be able to check in as early as you want on Monday.



Thank-you!!!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

So I am only on page 64, so my questions may be answered somewhere, but I just can't wait any longer! 

1) Are there bathrooms at all the pools? (with 6 kids someone ALWAYS has to GO)

2) Where exactly are the grills located?

3) There is someone renting a 3 BR Presidential on e-bay, would that be in the new tower(6?)

4) Is there a pool at the 6th tower?

I think that is all for now. I am SO excited about this resort. I had no idea you could rent for so CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited to be able to stay "off site" on site and have SOO much room!


----------



## Cdn Gal

MommyPoppins said:


> So I am only on page 64, so my questions may be answered somewhere, but I just can't wait any longer!
> 
> 1) Are there bathrooms at all the pools? (with 6 kids someone ALWAYS has to GO)
> 
> 2) Where exactly are the grills located?
> 
> 3) There is someone renting a 3 BR Presidential on e-bay, would that be in the new tower(6?)
> 
> 4) Is there a pool at the 6th tower?
> 
> I think that is all for now. I am SO excited about this resort. I had no idea you could rent for so CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited to be able to stay "off site" on site and have SOO much room!



1) No I believe not,but perhaps somebody else could clear that up for you.
2) The grills are located between building 5 & 6 and The Main Building and Building #4, and I can't remember the other buildings
3) Not necessarily- there are 3 bedroom units throughout Bonnet Creek
4) Yes- it is the pirate pool!


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> So I am only on page 64, so my questions may be answered somewhere, but I just can't wait any longer!
> 
> 1) Are there bathrooms at all the pools? (with 6 kids someone ALWAYS has to GO)
> 
> 2) Where exactly are the grills located?
> 
> 3) There is someone renting a 3 BR Presidential on e-bay, would that be in the new tower(6?)
> 
> 4) Is there a pool at the 6th tower?
> 
> I think that is all for now. I am SO excited about this resort. I had no idea you could rent for so CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited to be able to stay "off site" on site and have SOO much room!


1. There are bathrooms near the pools you can use, at least there are near the pools by buildings 4, 5 and 6. 

2. I don't recall any 2 or 3 BR presidentials until building 6 was built.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Cdn Gal said:


> 4) Yes- it is the pirate pool!



Is this for anyone to use? Any pictures? I have a LONG way to go to finish this thread. Would love direction to any new pictures!


----------



## KYoung2000

MommyPoppins said:


> Is this for anyone to use? Any pictures? I have a LONG way to go to finish this thread. Would love direction to any new pictures!



If you skip ahead to page 92 of this thread, member Cdn Gal, has posted pictures of the entire resort, including the Pirate pool.

this should give you what you want.


----------



## MommyPoppins

KYoung2000 said:


> If you skip ahead to page 92 of this thread, member Cdn Gal, has posted pictures of the entire resort, including the Pirate pool.
> 
> this should give you what you want.



Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## cheermom1

I posted this earlier but so far haven't found an answer. I was wondering how do I use my points for tix? I did buy direct and would like to know how it works thanks.


----------



## Justbranches5

Splashboat said:


> We have always stayed on Disney property but are considering staying here for our next trip. (we need a 1 bedroom villa) The biggest advantage for us about staying on site is that we do not have to drive anywhere.  My concern is getting lost - neither my husband or I are good at driving in unknown areas.  Can anyone tell me how you found your way around on your first trip?  (we would basically go just to the Disney parks and some local areas to eat)  I don't want to spoil the trip getting frustrated driving around in circles.



First of all, WBC is right next to Disney's Caribbean Beach Club resort and across from Epcot, so it practically IS on-site. Nothing is very far, so I can't imagine you getting lost. You might seriously consider an inexpensive GPS for your car...that would help tremendously with getting around anywhere you are (not just Disney)!


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> Is this for anyone to use? Any pictures? I have a LONG way to go to finish this thread. Would love direction to any new pictures!


Everyone can use every pool at the resort. All the amenities are open to everyone staying there.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Brian Noble said:


> The directory lists the bedding as K,K,2DB,2DB.  So, no sofa beds.



Thanks Brian!!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Hello fellow Bonnet Creek Lovers!  I just have to say that I am a die hard Poly fan.  I couldn't imagine staying anywhere else.  But a couple of weeks ago I stumbled upon this thread and now Bonnet Creek is my new obsession!  I have read through the whole thread and looked at the pictures over and over again.  So thank you to those who have contributed.  I haven't cancelled my reservation for the Poly yet, but I plan on doing it soon. I hope to get a reservation for 9 nights in a 2 bedroom presidential unit for August.  The only thing I am going to tell my family is that we are not going to be able to stay at a Disney Resort this trip because it's not in the budget and we need to cut back. (lol) I can't wait to see their reaction when we arrive!  Until then I am anxiously awaiting more reports and pictures.


----------



## JoeU

cheermom1 said:


> I posted this earlier but so far haven't found an answer. I was wondering how do I use my points for tix? I did buy direct and would like to know how it works thanks.




There is a desk in the main building that you can buy tickets at. This can be for tix to almost any park. Last year, we used points to buy tix to EPCOT, and tix to Arabian Nights. Its a little of a rip off, but we had cancelled points from the VIP rebate, and you can't bank those points. So, it was use them or lose them.

You just go up to the desk, give them your member number, and they will look you up and tell you how many points you have available to use. You can also use cash if you like.

Hope that helps.

Joe


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I have read the entire thread and haven't seen the answer to my question. We are looking into staying at Bonnet creek for a week and found and awesome deal on ebay except that I'm debating between a 3br presidential for $599 and a 2 bedrooms DELUXE New Tower 6 - VIP SUITES for less then $300. What is the big difference between a presidential suite and deluxe VIP suite?  We honestly don't need 3 bedrooms but if the presidential is much better, I still think that $599 is a steal.


----------



## Obadiah Stane

I thought I read someplace that there is a spa at the resort.  Can anyone confirm this and if there is, any details about it would be appreciated.  The girlfriend says she NEEDS TO KNOW!


----------



## cmgolf

We are planning a trip to BC in July with our son, his  wife and 3 grandchildren. We are trying to figure out what building would be best for us. Would like a lake/pool view. Since the kids are 3, 5 and 6 it would probably be good to be by a pool, playground and activities. is there a playground by building 4(Torre del Cielo) or just building 1(Torre de la Tierra)? How are the furnishings in building 1? have they been renovated recently? do they have flatscreens? is the lazy river by building 5(Torre del Luna) bigger than the lazy river by main building? One more question: does the shuttle pick up at both main building and building 6? thx!


----------



## MommyPoppins

What is this area? Is it a little children's water area? Are there pictures of this one? 

Thanks!


----------



## verlee

Obadiah Stane said:


> I thought I read someplace that there is a spa at the resort.  Can anyone confirm this and if there is, any details about it would be appreciated.  The girlfriend says she NEEDS TO KNOW!



sorry no spa.


----------



## Tracey123

3pletprincesses said:


> I have read the entire thread and haven't seen the answer to my question. We are looking into staying at Bonnet creek for a week and found and awesome deal on ebay except that I'm debating between a 3br presidential for $599 and a 2 bedrooms DELUXE New Tower 6 - VIP SUITES for less then $300. What is the big difference between a presidential suite and deluxe VIP suite?  We honestly don't need 3 bedrooms but if the presidential is much better, I still think that $599 is a steal.



How many days were those prices for?


----------



## maroo

I just got our building and room assignment!

I am so excited!  We did not request any particular room or building because we did not make the reservation (going through a friend with points) - but we got Building 5 and a room facing the pool!  

We had to have a roll in shower room and have two teenagers in wheelchairs going on the trip - so we are so excited that we are near the zero entry pool so the girls can swim!  

2 more days!!!!!


----------



## verlee

MommyPoppins said:


> What is this area? Is it a little children's water area? Are there pictures of this one?
> 
> Thanks!



This looks like the pool by bdg 3. Yes there is a small kiddie area. The kid area by the club house is larger and a little better.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Tracey123 said:


> How many days were those prices for?



those prices are for a 7 night/ 8days


----------



## MommyPoppins

3pletprincesses said:


> those prices are for a 7 night/ 8days



What dates? I hope you aren't looking at the same one I am!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I'm looking at mid May... please don't tell me you have the same dates LOL


----------



## MommyPoppins

3pletprincesses said:


> I'm looking at mid May... please don't tell me you have the same dates LOL



Anytime in the first 2 weeks. Before Mother's Day. I have to wait for my DH to get approval for time off work though, so I think you are gonna beat me.


----------



## Royal Duke of Epcot

Addressing a few previous posts:


The Presidential Units are gorgeously appointed, but the Deluxe are fine too.  The appliances and furniture are nicer in the presidential...if you have the cash and want to spend a few hundred on the upgrade, go nuts.  

The Tower 6 Deluxe is sure to be nice, and its practically free at $300, so that would tempt me.  I'm a sucker for the bells and whistles of the Presidentials tho, so i'd probably go with that.







As for the Russian satellite photo, yes thats a little kiddie area in front of building 3 pool.  I've spent some time at building three, the advantage of it is having a lake, pool AND fireworks view if you make a request.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> As for the Russian satellite photo, yes thats a little kiddie area in front of building 3 pool.  I've spent some time at building three, the advantage of it is having a lake, pool AND fireworks view if you make a request.



Google earth.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Royal Duke of Epcot said:


> Addressing a few previous posts:
> The Presidential Units are gorgeously appointed, but the Deluxe are fine too.  The appliances and furniture are nicer in the presidential...if you have the cash and want to spend a few hundred on the upgrade, go nuts.
> 
> The Tower 6 Deluxe is sure to be nice, and its practically free at $300, so that would tempt me.  I'm a sucker for the bells and whistles of the Presidentials tho, so i'd probably go with that.



thank you! 3 bedroom gives us more room but $300 sure is a good price. Now to decide which one to pick... maybe someone on ebay will make the decision for me


----------



## MommyPoppins

I am seeing mixed interior decor. 

Not a big fan of the cheap looking floral bedspread. But some people are posting white covers. 

Do certain buildings(maybe the older ones 1-3?) have that nasty floral bedspreads and the newer buildings(4-6) have the nice white ones?


----------



## Obadiah Stane

verlee said:


> sorry no spa.


No worries.  Just saves me some money!


----------



## cheermom1

JoeU said:


> There is a desk in the main building that you can buy tickets at. This can be for tix to almost any park. Last year, we used points to buy tix to EPCOT, and tix to Arabian Nights. Its a little of a rip off, but we had cancelled points from the VIP rebate, and you can't bank those points. So, it was use them or lose them.
> 
> You just go up to the desk, give them your member number, and they will look you up and tell you how many points you have available to use. You can also use cash if you like.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Joe




Does that mean I ahve to wait till IO get there (the day before I want to go to the parks) to buy tix?


----------



## NHDisneyFan

MommyPoppins said:


> I am seeing mixed interior decor.
> 
> Not a big fan of the cheap looking floral bedspread. But some people are posting white covers.
> 
> Do certain buildings(maybe the older ones 1-3?) have that nasty floral bedspreads and the newer buildings(4-6) have the nice white ones?



Building 4 had the white covers on the beds last week, and flat screen tvs.  There were some recent photos going around of old tv's in rooms.  That is where I draw the line LOL


----------



## TnTWalter

Any construction updates? My reservation document still lists the construction notice.

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## verlee

TnTWalter said:


> Any construction updates? My reservation document still lists the construction notice.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Trish



Last week building 7 was done being built (looks nice) but they are still working on the inside. The pool was being dug out.


----------



## MommyPoppins

There is a building 7 too? I thought the last building was a hotel?


----------



## maroo

how easy is it to set up a router at the resort?

Internet is free, right?  

And they don't care if I set up a router?


----------



## verlee

MommyPoppins said:


> There is a building 7 too? I thought the last building was a hotel?



Are they adding a hotel to the resort? I guess I assumed it was also timeshare.


----------



## aprilntommy2005

3pletprincesses said:


> I'm looking at mid May... please don't tell me you have the same dates LOL



wow those are great prices!!! I wish I could get a price like that!!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Are they adding a hotel to the resort? I guess I assumed it was also timeshare.


It is a Wyndham-branded hotel.
http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media_center/pr/show_release.cfm?id=287


----------



## MommyPoppins

*3pletprincesses* - Did you make a bid on one of the dates? I see someone has bid on one of the ones I was looking at. It would be totally stupid and pointless for us to bid on the same one. lol


----------



## marvel

i am actually worried about construction as well. anyone been recently that can update? the website merely mentions that there is some and nothing more that i can see. 

anything likely to be complete by Oct, or is this just starting??


----------



## aprilntommy2005

wed100105 said:


> I am a VIP gold owner at Bonnet Creek and use redweek to rent out our excess points. I can't speak for other owners, but I never add any taxes or fees. The price you see is the price you pay. There are no other costs. I'm also a member on TUG. I can highly recommend both sites. As far as the cost, it all depends on points. For example, I just rented out a three bedroom deluxe for five nights for $500. The renter wanted to go during the week in January. It's a win-win. She gets a fabulous 3 bedroom unit for $100 a night (including all fees) and I use the money to pay for my maintenance fees.
> 
> I'm so jealous that you have a short drive to Bonnet Creek! I'd never have excess points if I was that close! If you have any other questions, just ask. There are a lot of other owners on this tread, too. HTH!



 Wow!! How much are your prices for Sept 27th-Oct 2nd?? Looking for 2 bedroom suite ( the nicer one if its not much more) this is our first trip to Disney and our Annv. along with our boys bday!! We are a family of 4.


----------



## marvel

I would be interested to hear from any owners, we are looking to go Oct 13- 20th, anything newish, 3br or presidential.


----------



## julie1218

in which buildings are one bedrooms?  or are they just completely spread out in all the towers?


----------



## Upatnoon

julie1218 said:


> in which buildings are one bedrooms?  or are they just completely spread out in all the towers?


1BR are all over unless it's a presidential, which would be in tower 6. The bulk of rooms at Bonnet Creek are 2BR.


----------



## aprilntommy2005

marvel said:


> I would be interested to hear from any owners, we are looking to go Oct 13- 20th, anything newish, 3br or presidential.



me too... 2 bedroom. Sept 27th-Oct 2nd.

TY.


----------



## Upatnoon

marvel said:


> i am actually worried about construction as well. anyone been recently that can update? the website merely mentions that there is some and nothing more that i can see.
> 
> anything likely to be complete by Oct, or is this just starting??


You have nothing to worry about. Construction at Bonnet Creek is no big deal. The resort has been under construction for years, but they have done a great job in minimizing any impact on guests.

Now the work is nearly complete anyway. My kids will be disappointed, because they loved watching the workers from the balcony.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

MommyPoppins said:


> *3pletprincesses* - Did you make a bid on one of the dates? I see someone has bid on one of the ones I was looking at. It would be totally stupid and pointless for us to bid on the same one. lol



Nope I haven't bid yet. I'm  a last minute type bidder


----------



## MommyG

I saw this question asked a while back but there was no answer.  Maybe since some time has passed someone will have some advice.  I am a massage therapist in NEED of a massage....We'll be at WBC for 5 days.  The prices at HBC and Waldorf spas are ridiculous (I used to work in high end hotel spas...you don't get ANY more for the price...trust me).  Would WBC allow someone to come in to do a private "residential" massage?  OR can we use the spas at the Disney resorts?


----------



## MommyPoppins

3pletprincesses said:


> Nope I haven't bid yet. I'm  a last minute type bidder



Me too. I don't see the point in wasting my time until the last minute. 

I'm watching the 2 bedroom 7 night that has a starting bid of $259. There are two of them within the dates I want. One has 1 bid, the other doesn't. Three days left to see what happens. Can you imagine getting it for under $300?


----------



## Tracey123

I would be interested in an owner contacting me.  I'm interested in going in May.

Thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

Will they store our luggage before we check in on arrival day?


----------



## MommyPoppins

Can little kids swim with wings in the pools?

Also are there lifeguards or not? I keep seeing no lifeguards, but then there is a height restriction on the slides(which is utterly ridiculous)...so if there are no lifeguards how would that rule be enforced?

Just measured my 8 year old, poor little thing. He is like an inch and a half under 48(my 6 year old is the same height as my 8 year old). It's going to suck for him to see younger kids than him being able to slide.


----------



## julie1218

MommyPoppins said:


> Can little kids swim with wings in the pools?
> 
> Also are there lifeguards or not? I keep seeing no lifeguards, but then there is a height restriction on the slides(which is utterly ridiculous)...so if there are no lifeguards how would that rule be enforced?
> 
> Just measured my 8 year old, poor little thing. He is like an inch and a half under 48(my 6 year old is the same height as my 8 year old). It's going to suck for him to see younger kids than him being able to slide.



did you measure with water shoes?  we used those when we went to great wolf a few years ago when my son was under 48 by a smidge.  not sure water shoes have an inch and a half heel but maybe???


----------



## RookieDisneyMom

wed100105 said:


> I am a VIP gold owner at Bonnet Creek and use redweek to rent out our excess points. I can't speak for other owners, but I never add any taxes or fees. The price you see is the price you pay. There are no other costs. I'm also a member on TUG. I can highly recommend both sites. As far as the cost, it all depends on points. For example, I just rented out a three bedroom deluxe for five nights for $500. The renter wanted to go during the week in January. It's a win-win. She gets a fabulous 3 bedroom unit for $100 a night (including all fees) and I use the money to pay for my maintenance fees.
> 
> I'm so jealous that you have a short drive to Bonnet Creek! I'd never have excess points if I was that close! If you have any other questions, just ask. There are a lot of other owners on this tread, too. HTH!



I am looking at the redweek site and I have found an owner I would like to contact but it says you have to pay a membership of $14.99. Do you know if this is the only fee I would have to pay? I am willing to pay that if I can get a great price on a great place but I don't want to be charged any hidden fees or anything else.


----------



## ttfn3

*RookieDisneyMom*  The Redweek membership fee is the only fee that you have to pay in order to view the entire rentals available - and email the owners via the website.  We have used Redweek several times to find Florida rentals.  The membership is for a full year.


----------



## RookieDisneyMom

ttfn3 said:


> *RookieDisneyMom*  The Redweek membership fee is the only fee that you have to pay in order to view the entire rentals available - and email the owners via the website.  We have used Redweek several times to find Florida rentals.  The membership is for a full year.



Thanks for the info. I will be checking into this site some more.


----------



## Ksquared

I used to have a membership to redweek but the entire time I did I  never contacted anyone about a rental...then I wanted to rent this year and my membership had expired...but that is the only fee you have to pay and you will be able to contact many members for their price.  I still go on w/o the membership and check out prices, etc. to certain places.  Overall I like the site.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

oops


----------



## Ellajoan

I'm sure this has already been asked, but is there a workout center a BC?  In each building or just one place?  If so, is it hard to get on the machines?  TIA.


----------



## resq343

we are planning on staying at BC after our cruise on the Dream at the begining of June.  I was just checking out prices on redweek.com.  I found a crazy range of prices for the dates I wanted... one was listed for about $90/night up to $300/night.  Why would there be such a range?  The cheaper rooms kinda scare me     any thoughts???


----------



## webprinter

Ellajoan said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but is there a workout center a BC?  In each building or just one place?  If so, is it hard to get on the machines?  TIA.



There is one in the main clubhouse building and I don't remember if there was one in building 6 or not.  The others don't have one.   The one in the main building never seems busy when we have walked by.  I figure I get my exercise walking around Disney and around the lake numerous times each day.


----------



## Upatnoon

resq343 said:


> we are planning on staying at BC after our cruise on the Dream at the begining of June.  I was just checking out prices on redweek.com.  I found a crazy range of prices for the dates I wanted... one was listed for about $90/night up to $300/night.  Why would there be such a range?  The cheaper rooms kinda scare me     any thoughts???


You can buy a 2-liter or Diet Pepsi for $1.89 at Publix or $1 at Walmart. Is the Diet Pepsi you buy at Publix better? Lots of people buy it.

My target price is always $100 a night for a 2 bedroom, but I have often paid less and a couple of times a little more. You will get a better deal if you wait until 60 days or less before the time you want to go and you are a bit flexible.

Anyhow, the key to buying a room at bonnet creek is to be flexible, shop around and negotiate. There are tons of people renting units, find one you feel comfortable with.


----------



## MichaelColey

resq343 said:


> we are planning on staying at BC after our cruise on the Dream at the begining of June. I was just checking out prices on redweek.com. I found a crazy range of prices for the dates I wanted... one was listed for about $90/night up to $300/night. Why would there be such a range? The cheaper rooms kinda scare me  any thoughts???


Another difference may be Deluxe vs. Presidential and the number of bedrooms in the unit.  The main difference is probably just the profit margin that the owner is looking for.

ANY unit at BC is going to be pretty awesome.  The Deluxe units (the "cheaper" ones) are incredible.  If you only have two people, a 1BR is fine (although people used to staying in hotels will find it spacious, even with 3-4 people).  If you have 3-4, a 2BR (over 1200 sqft) is incredible and doesn't cost much (if any) more.  If you have more than 4 people, consider the 3BR or 4BR Presidential units, but they will likely cost more.

An even better example than the two liters of Diet Pepsi is airline tickets.  On one airplane, you'll find people that paid $90 and people that paid $300.  Should you be scared of the seats that cost $90?


----------



## Obadiah Stane

My next question...do the rooms have those electronic safes like you find in most hotels?


----------



## Lava124

Obadiah Stane said:


> My next question...do the rooms have those electronic safes like you find in most hotels?



The 2 bedroom I stayed in did and it was a bit larger then the standard ones you find in a hotel.


----------



## CincyMouse

MommyPoppins said:


> Can little kids swim with wings in the pools?
> 
> Also are there lifeguards or not? I keep seeing no lifeguards, but then there is a height restriction on the slides(which is utterly ridiculous)...so if there are no lifeguards how would that rule be enforced?
> 
> Just measured my 8 year old, poor little thing. He is like an inch and a half under 48(my 6 year old is the same height as my 8 year old). It's going to suck for him to see younger kids than him being able to slide.



We were there 2 weeks ago.  There is a staff member at the pirate slide who measures everyone, not a lifeguard.  There is a lifeguard at the pool slide by bldg 2-3.  Not aware of height restrictions but my youngest DD who uses a vest was not allowed to go down the slide unless she could swim by herself.


----------



## CincyMouse

Obadiah Stane said:


> My next question...do the rooms have those electronic safes like you find in most hotels?



yes


----------



## Obadiah Stane

Mucho thanko


----------



## DCTooTall

cheermom1 said:


> I did buy direct. so what does that mean and can i use ponts for tix and how does that work?



I noticed you finally got a bit of a response,   but i thought I'd clarify a bit since I've done this a couple times now.

Basically you would go to the Concierge desk at the resort. It's located in the Lobby NEXT to the Disney Planning Center,  or near the checkin desk.   They can then pull your account information from your name, phone, and/or member number to see how many points you have available.

their ticket selection for points purchases is somewhat limited (like 1-day ticket),   and you are limited to just 6 tickets purchased per vacation.  

You can find the current listing of tickets available, and their respective point costs on the Wyndham website.   Once you log in,   just go to the "At your Service" section and choose "plus Partners".  From there,  if you choose the "activity Partners" there is a link which will bring up the PDF of their ticket options.




TnTWalter said:


> Any construction updates? My reservation document still lists the construction notice.



  I just got back and the main building constructions appears complete.   There is still some exterior work going on like in the pool area.  I'm also going to assume dressing the interior is still ongoing as well.

To be honest,    other than the occasional beeping coming from a truck's back-up warning,   I don't recall ever hearing any noise coming from the construction.

I think I noticed they did lay the concrete for the pool bottom this past week.  




MommyG said:


> I saw this question asked a while back but there was no answer.  Maybe since some time has passed someone will have some advice.  I am a massage therapist in NEED of a massage....We'll be at WBC for 5 days.  The prices at HBC and Waldorf spas are ridiculous (I used to work in high end hotel spas...you don't get ANY more for the price...trust me).  Would WBC allow someone to come in to do a private "residential" massage?  OR can we use the spas at the Disney resorts?



  I seem to recall seeing something in the guest information book in the room about a "preferred business" that did in-room massage...  so I don't think they have any problems with it.

Also,  there is no reason you couldn't use a spa at one of the Disney Resorts.   Um....  I seem to recall there being one at the Grand Floridian,  and also one at the Swan/Dolphin....   I don't remember if there was another one.  (Not a big spa person).   Considering they are spa's that would charge anybody and are not resort guest exclusive,   you shouldn't have a problem going to either.

The Swam/Dolphin also aren't very far away from the Resort.





Tracey123 said:


> Will they store our luggage before we check in on arrival day?



Yes.   They will also store it on check-out day for you in case you had a late departure and wanted to spend some time in the parks (or downtown disney) between checking out and leaving the area.


----------



## TnTWalter

the main building has construction? or do you mean the new hotel building? thanks.

Trish


----------



## DCTooTall

TnTWalter said:


> the main building has construction? or do you mean the new hotel building? thanks.
> 
> Trish



Sorry if my wording caused any confusion.

The main/lobby building isn't undergoing any work.  All work is being done at the hotel building.


When i said "the main building construction",   I was referring to the primary structure of the hotel.


----------



## act1980

Does anyone have any pics of the units in tower 6?

Do they differ much from tower 5?


----------



## MommyPoppins

Both the auctions I've been watching are being bid on now. 14 hours left. I can't decide to go with the earlier dates(by a week) which is going for less, or the other dates which are a little more now but it says that it will be in tower 6. Ahhh decisions!


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the units in tower 6?
> 
> Do they differ much from tower 5?


What you are really asking is how the presidential rooms differ from the deluxe rooms. Basically, its just some sightly fancier finishes, for example, stainless steel appliances in the kitchen.

There are photos of them in this thread.


----------



## act1980

Upatnoon said:


> What you are really asking is how the presidential rooms differ from the deluxe rooms. Basically, its just some sightly fancier finishes, for example, stainless steel appliances in the kitchen.
> 
> There are photos of them in this thread.



No, I am trying to compare deluxe with deluxe.

I would like to know if the furnishings are different etc...


----------



## verlee

MommyPoppins said:


> Can little kids swim with wings in the pools?
> 
> Also are there lifeguards or not? I keep seeing no lifeguards, but then there is a height restriction on the slides(which is utterly ridiculous)...so if there are no lifeguards how would that rule be enforced?
> 
> Just measured my 8 year old, poor little thing. He is like an inch and a half under 48(my 6 year old is the same height as my 8 year old). It's going to suck for him to see younger kids than him being able to slide.



My ds5 is a pretty good swimmer but does not have the strength for long distances, so sometimes we used the water wings. We saw lifeguards at the two pools with the slides. It seems like they are more strict at the pirate slide (bldg 6). The other slide, bldg 2 I think, the lifeguard let my son use as long as he could swim to the side of the pool when he landed (no water wings). He could and dh was there as well. We did not try to have ds5 use the pirate slide. If I were you I would talk with the lifeguard and tell them your ds8 age and that he can swim. They might let him use it any way.


----------



## MommyPoppins

verlee said:


> My ds5 is a pretty good swimmer but does not have the strength for long distances, so sometimes we used the water wings. We saw lifeguards at the two pools with the slides. It seems like they are more strict at the pirate slide (bldg 6). The other slide, bldg 2 I think, the lifeguard let my son use as long as he could swim to the side of the pool when he landed (no water wings). He could and dh was there as well. We did not try to have ds5 use the pirate slide. If I were you I would talk with the lifeguard and tell them your ds8 age and that he can swim. They might let him use it any way.



Yeah it doesn't hurt to ask. He and my 6 year old have both been swimming for a long time now. The height restriction is so dumb on the pirate slide since it doesn't even empty into water. lol


----------



## MommyPoppins

act1980 said:


> No, I am trying to compare deluxe with deluxe.
> 
> I would like to know if the furnishings are different etc...



Yeah me too. I see some pictures with old flowery bedspreads and some with nice white duvet covers. I don't want to end up with the flowery bedspreads.


----------



## julie1218

i always thought height restrictions had little to do with swim ability but more with keeping the kid from flying off the slide mid-way down--like gaining so much speed that they fly off over the edge of the slide mid-way down.  i've gone down some really fast ones and was glad that there was more of me to create more friction and slow me down!!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

julie1218 said:


> i always thought height restrictions had little to do with swim ability but more with keeping the kid from flying off the slide mid-way down--like gaining so much speed that they fly off over the edge of the slide mid-way down.  i've gone down some really fast ones and was glad that there was more of me to create more friction and slow me down!!!



Could be, but none of Disney's resorts have restrictions on their slides.  

We'll just only play in the non-slide pools. I hate to have it rubbed in his face that he is too old to be that tiny.


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> No, I am trying to compare deluxe with deluxe.
> 
> I would like to know if the furnishings are different etc...


Every deluxe I have stayed in has been exactly the same. I did see a post where they are upgrading the oldest tower with some granite countertops.


----------



## cheermom1

Thanks dctall that was great of you. So this is not going to work for us as we need 4 day passes for 7 people! WOW ok thanks.


----------



## act1980

Upatnoon said:


> Every deluxe I have stayed in has been exactly the same. I did see a post where they are upgrading the oldest tower with some granite countertops.



Thanks, do you know if they have flat screen tv's in all deluxe units?


----------



## texasteacher35

We are about to purchase a Wyndham timeshare...650,000 points a year! We want to stay at BC this year after we get the deal closed....any suggestions? What is the bus schedule? Does anyone know?


----------



## Upatnoon

texasteacher35 said:


> We are about to purchase a Wyndham timeshare...650,000 points a year! We want to stay at BC this year after we get the deal closed....any suggestions? What is the bus schedule? Does anyone know?


I hope you are buying those points resale. My advice would be to rent Wyndham timeshares for a while to see if it really is worth committing to a lifetime of maintenance fees. I have found that it is cheaper to do it that way.

Anyhow, there are several bus schedules available in this thread. Generally, busses leave every 20 minutes or so, with a break around noon for a couple of hours.


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Thanks, do you know if they have flat screen tv's in all deluxe units?


Yes, they have flat screens. I can't recall if they ever didn't have them. Is there any top of the line resort that still has tube TVs?


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Thanks, do you know if they have flat screen tv's in all deluxe units?


Yes, they have flat screens. I can't recall if they ever didn't have them. Is there any top of the line resort that still has tube TVs?


----------



## texasteacher35

Upatnoon said:


> I hope you are buying those points resale. My advice would be to rent Wyndham timeshares for a while to see if it really is worth committing to a lifetime of maintenance fees. I have found that it is cheaper to do it that way.
> 
> Anyhow, there are several bus schedules available in this thread. Generally, busses leave every 20 minutes or so, with a break around noon for a couple of hours.



Thanks for the info! I am going to start reading through this whole thread for some more info! LOL 

Yes, we have been renting out timeshares up in the Wisconsin Dells (we are in Chicago) and we always stay in the Presidential 2 bedroom. It's awesome! So, I think we would use it for several times a year up there and then start staying at BC when we come to WDW...which is at least 2x per year...plus a beachy place and a ski resort...we are sooo ready to vacation! LOL I am hoping that the ski options and beach resorts are just as nice!!!

I hope that we like BC because we always stay at WDW Resorts, usually deluxe. I was hoping for a better option. I will still buy AP's and I will do TIW instead of DDP...What does everythone think????? LMK Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

cheermom1 said:


> Thanks dctall that was great of you. So this is not going to work for us as we need 4 day passes for 7 people! WOW ok thanks.



 Well the tickets are upgradable,   so if you had the points to waste,   you could save yourself about $492 from 6 adult one day tickets.

 I actually got a 1 day ticket and then once using it to enter the park upgraded it to an AP.      



texasteacher35 said:


> Thanks for the info! I am going to start reading through this whole thread for some more info! LOL
> 
> Yes, we have been renting out timeshares up in the Wisconsin Dells (we are in Chicago) and we always stay in the Presidential 2 bedroom. It's awesome! So, I think we would use it for several times a year up there and then start staying at BC when we come to WDW...which is at least 2x per year...plus a beachy place and a ski resort...we are sooo ready to vacation! LOL I am hoping that the ski options and beach resorts are just as nice!!!
> 
> I hope that we like BC because we always stay at WDW Resorts, usually deluxe. I was hoping for a better option. I will still buy AP's and I will do TIW instead of DDP...What does everythone think????? LMK Thanks!



  With 2 WDW vacations a year,  the AP + TIW sounds like a good plan.   With the AP's free parking perk you'd already be negating one of the biggest disadvantages to staying "off property". (cost of parking).


You can probably go to www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com and explore the resort options of the Wyndham program.    You may also want to check out the Wyndham owners forum and TUG groups for opinions and ownership information.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Booked with Ken Price for Apr 30th to May12th and just got upgraded from a 1 BR to 2BR wooooohoooO!


----------



## JimMIA

texasteacher35 said:


> We are about to purchase a Wyndham timeshare...650,000 points a year! We want to stay at BC this year after we get the deal closed....any suggestions? What is the bus schedule? Does anyone know?


Several suggestions:

Buy on eBay...NEVER directly from Wyndham.  You will have to go to school a little to learn how eBay auctions work for timeshares, but you will save a TON of money.  For example, we recently closed on 501K points bought on eBay for a little under $2,000, including closing.
650 K is a HUGE amount of points.  I'd check some resort points charts to be sure you need that many.  We have 501K, but that account is shared by three families.
Go over to the TUG Wyndham forum for a lot of great info from experienced Wyndham owners.
Buy points where the annual maintenance fees are low.  We own at Smoky Mountains and our fees are $4.28/K


----------



## mdcousins

For those of you that have been to both which do you prefer? I have been to neither. There will be 10 of us. We are debating between a three bedroom at Bonnet Creek or two cabins at Fort Wilderness for Christmas. 

Are there Christmas Decorations at Bonnet Creek?
Do the timeshare salesmen harrass you?

How wonderful is it to actually have the dining plan?

I don't want to make the wrong choice for my family...please help!


----------



## JimMIA

mdcousins said:


> For those of you that have been to both which do you prefer? I have been to neither. There will be 10 of us. We are debating between a three bedroom at Bonnet Creek or two cabins at Fort Wilderness for Christmas.
> 
> Are there Christmas Decorations at Bonnet Creek?
> Do the timeshare salesmen harrass you?
> 
> How wonderful is it to actually have the dining plan?
> 
> I don't want to make the wrong choice for my family...please help!


I'm surprised, but I did find availability at Bonnet Creek for 3-bedroom deluxes checking in on December 17,18,19, or 20th for one week stays.  Checking in on the 18th would be checking out on Christmas Day.  There is not much availability, but there is some.  

After that, nothing until the 29th.

No idea what availability at Fort Wilderness is.

I don't think the sales weasels are too bad at Bonnet Creek.  I think you are asked if you'd like to attend a presentation (along with some incentive), but if you say no, that's it.  

DON'T attend a presentation, because they are high pressure if they get a shot at you.


----------



## Upatnoon

mdcousins said:


> For those of you that have been to both which do you prefer? I have been to neither. There will be 10 of us. We are debating between a three bedroom at Bonnet Creek or two cabins at Fort Wilderness for Christmas.
> 
> Are there Christmas Decorations at Bonnet Creek?
> Do the timeshare salesmen harrass you?
> 
> How wonderful is it to actually have the dining plan?
> 
> I don't want to make the wrong choice for my family...please help!


I would try first for a 4 bedroom presidential. That will still be less than the cost of 1 cabin at Fort Wilderness.

The dining plan is a good deal if you get it for free, or you plan to eat all your meals on Disney property. How it will work for you really depends.


----------



## texasteacher35

JimMIA said:


> Several suggestions:
> 
> Buy on eBay...NEVER directly from Wyndham.  You will have to go to school a little to learn how eBay auctions work for timeshares, but you will save a TON of money.  For example, we recently closed on 501K points bought on eBay for a little under $2,000, including closing.
> 650 K is a HUGE amount of points.  I'd check some resort points charts to be sure you need that many.  We have 501K, but that account is shared by three families.
> Go over to the TUG Wyndham forum for a lot of great info from experienced Wyndham owners.
> Buy points where the annual maintenance fees are low.  We own at Smoky Mountains and our fees are $4.28/K



Thanks so much for the info, JimMIA! Yes, we are buying a "resale" of points! we sat in on an Official Wyndham timeshare thing and it was a complete rip off! OMG...That's when I started looking at DVC up against the Wyndham Ebay or another reputable seller is definitely the way we wat to go!! Thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## texasteacher35

Upatnoon said:


> I hope you are buying those points resale. My advice would be to rent Wyndham timeshares for a while to see if it really is worth committing to a lifetime of maintenance fees. I have found that it is cheaper to do it that way.
> 
> Anyhow, there are several bus schedules available in this thread. Generally, busses leave every 20 minutes or so, with a break around noon for a couple of hours.



Thanks Upatnoon! Ye, we are buying them resale! Great deals out there! It's a lot of points, but we will use them for several different kinds of trips, including taking my whole family on a trip per year!  We are excited!

As for the buses...that schedule should be good for us...we usually stay gone most of the day at the parks! Thanks again!


----------



## MommyPoppins

I got the dates I wanted on e-bay for $499. Not bad for a 2 bedroom for 7 nights! Now I will be nervous until closer to our trip so I can check with wyndham about our resservation!


----------



## verlee

MommyPoppins said:


> I got the dates I wanted on e-bay for $499. Not bad for a 2 bedroom for 7 nights! Now I will be nervous until closer to our trip so I can check with wyndham about our resservation!



Yeah for you!!


----------



## clshirk

Question, so as a Discovery VIP member, where do I call to request a room to see Fireworks and an early checkin...the hotel itself or Wyndham?


----------



## grandmadebby2

Is it just me or is this a ridiculously long thread making it impossible to find the information I need?  Is there somewhere else to look for the Bonnet Creek information.  Or is there a way to search this thread for particular information.  I'm not to well versed on using the disboard yet. We are owners and have read the Wyndham info but wanted to know if a few things have changed since we were there in 2008.  I don't have hours of free time to read through this thread, wish I did as I am learning alot.  Just not finding what I'm looking for.


----------



## Hmbldr

It is a long thread with much valuable info.  I've actually read it all over the last month or so.  I will defnitley be looking inot this for my next trip.

If you can't find what you need, than just ask.  I'm sure someone can help or point you in the right direction


----------



## julie1218

grandmadebby2 said:


> Is it just me or is this a ridiculously long thread making it impossible to find the information I need?  Is there somewhere else to look for the Bonnet Creek information.  Or is there a way to search this thread for particular information.  I'm not to well versed on using the disboard yet. We are owners and have read the Wyndham info but wanted to know if a few things have changed since we were there in 2008.  I don't have hours of free time to read through this thread, wish I did as I am learning alot.  Just not finding what I'm looking for.



at the top, there is a button for SEARCH THIS THREAD.  it's different than the regular SEARCH button and is actually below that button.  that might help you.


----------



## grandmadebby2

julie1218 said:


> at the top, there is a button for SEARCH THIS THREAD.  it's different than the regular SEARCH button and is actually below that button.  that might help you.



Thank you Julie1218 I have looked at this page a hundred times or more for just such a button and looked right through it.  NOW I see it - Thanks again.


----------



## julie1218

grandmadebby2 said:


> Thank you Julie1218 I have looked at this page a hundred times or more for just such a button and looked right through it.  NOW I see it - Thanks again.



you're welcome!


----------



## DCTooTall

clshirk said:


> Question, so as a Discovery VIP member, where do I call to request a room to see Fireworks and an early checkin...the hotel itself or Wyndham?



 The hotel itself if the best bet to request a fireworks view room.  You can find the number on the Wyndham site or on your confirmation letter.   General recommendation is to call 2 weeks prior to checkin since by that time the reservation should be in the local system where they can tag the reservation.

As for early check in,    I think VIP check in starts at 2,  otherwise it's 4pm.    It really depends upon if the room is available yet as to if you'd be able to check in early.    

Even if you can't check in early,   they do have luggage storage available so you can leave your bags while you go have fun/explore,     and you are also free to use a lot of the resort amenities while you wait.   There are even restrooms near the pools if you wanted to go swimming while you wait to check in.



grandmadebby2 said:


> Is it just me or is this a ridiculously long thread making it impossible to find the information I need?  Is there somewhere else to look for the Bonnet Creek information.  Or is there a way to search this thread for particular information.  I'm not to well versed on using the disboard yet. We are owners and have read the Wyndham info but wanted to know if a few things have changed since we were there in 2008.  I don't have hours of free time to read through this thread, wish I did as I am learning alot.  Just not finding what I'm looking for.



 I see someone already pointed you towards the SEARCH THIS THREAD button.

Some of the bigger things that I can say have changed at the resort since 2008....    Building 5 and 6 have been completed,  and the Hotel is almost completed.  (primary construction is done on the building).

That will include the new pools for the respective buildings.


I think i also heard that sometime over the past 2 years they are now enforcing a pool (and hot tub) close time of midnight.       They used to allow you to stay in them even later if you were not causing any problems (such as extreme amounts of noise)


----------



## TotoToo

texasteacher35 said:


> Thanks Upatnoon! Ye, we are buying them resale! Great deals out there! It's a lot of points, but we will use them for several different kinds of trips, including taking my whole family on a trip per year!  We are excited!
> 
> As for the buses...that schedule should be good for us...we usually stay gone most of the day at the parks! Thanks again!



Be careful with amassing too many points. They are great to have but that bill for annual fees goes on forever & it can be a challenge to sell off huge amounts if needed. You should shoot for about 2/3 to 3/4 of the ANNUAL points you think you will use as your ownership.  You make up the last 1/4 to 1/3 using pooling, borrowing, rental and trades.  With careful planning you may find you never need to own (and pay) for that final slug of points even though you use them most years.  Overall it sound like you have it right - buy resale & work the system for your best value.  Enjoy!


----------



## texasteacher35

Yes, I think we need an index with links for the thread! LOL It's huge and awesome!


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Local calls/ 1-800 #'s  from the room - do they cost anything?  Thanks!


----------



## violetrose

Does anyone know if there is exercise room at Bonnet Creek and if so is there an extra charge to use the facility?


----------



## katallo

violetrose said:


> Does anyone know if there is exercise room at Bonnet Creek and if so is there an extra charge to use the facility?



They do have an exercise room and there is no charge.  There are also pool tables and computers if you want to use them (near resistration building and the pool)


----------



## luvtocookinpa

hello all....is there anything that you would recommend to bring that the kitchen does not have?....i will be cooking almost every night..thanks for the tips!


----------



## garmich

luvtocookinpa said:


> hello all....is there anything that you would recommend to bring that the kitchen does not have?....i will be cooking almost every night..thanks for the tips!



The OP has posted photos of the kitchen utensils that are provided at BC:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v696/vettechick99/Bonnet Creek/


----------



## MichaelColey

luvtocookinpa said:


> hello all....is there anything that you would recommend to bring that the kitchen does not have?....i will be cooking almost every night..thanks for the tips!


I don't recall exactly what Wyndham Bonnet Creek has, but here's some general observations from the 10-15 timeshares we've stayed at.

Spices and a variety of ziplock bags.  Put it all in a big tupperware container (which also comes in handy).  That's the main stuff we bring (rather than buy) to most timeshares.  Also, if you collect ketchup/mustard/mayo packets, it can be handy to bring those rather than buying a full container.

The kitchen is fairly well stocked with utensils, pots, pans, etc.  Nonstick pans can be hit or miss - many people don't know how to clean them properly, so the surfaces get damaged pretty quickly.  Cookie sheets and cake pans are often not provided.

A crock pot is one thing that would be very nice to bring (if you have some good crock pot recipes), but probably not very practical to pack unless you're driving.  (I know for sure that they don't provide crock pots - I've asked several times.)

We usually bring a set of small plastic bowls that we make jello in.  Great, easy dessert.  Also, plastic tumblers (if you have small kids).  It's amazing how many timeshares only have glassware, even in Orlando (and even DVC).

Hopefully someone can provide some more resort-specific advice for you, but I think most (if not all) of this applies at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## topolskis

Excellent thread, lots of great information.  Thank you!


----------



## dtum

Staying on property is no longer an option for us as we always do a three family vacation.  DD and her family, DS (all by himself for now) and DH and I.  This trip we have rented a 4-bed/4-bath house in Windsor Hills.  Just came across this thread and saw a 4-bed unit at BC.  Can anyone give me rough guess on what the "presidential" unit would run for a 7-10 days.  It's interesting about the transportation available because SIN doesn't like to drive to the parks and that would be ideal for them going back and forth.  Not for this trip because after we rented the house everyone decided to skip DW and go to US/IOA instead, but next trip.....   Totally new to this off-site thing-we've always stayed on site so I'm just learning and collecting info as I go.  Thanks!  Also, do the units come with sheets, blankets, towels, etc or is it provide your own?


----------



## MichaelColey

My guess on a 4BR would be in the $150-$200 per night range, but a lot of it will depend on the season and the seller.  Transportation is pretty regular, 2-3 times an hour.  Sheets, blankets, towels, etc. are provided.  It's basically just like a large suite at a hotel (just much bigger and with a kitchen), except you don't get daily housekeeping.


----------



## teacher31

For those of you who have booked through Vacationupgrades, has your price ever dropped? I see there is a lower rate for 60 days out and was wondering. I got a great deal for this year at Memorial Day, and am thinking about BC next year at the same time. $60 less a night over 10 nights makes a difference. Anybody?


----------



## luvtocookinpa

thanks michael...i didnt even think of the cookie sheets or crock pot...you def gave me some good ideas to plan the week...


----------



## camnhan

we arrive 0n the 5th
cant wait


----------



## luvtocookinpa

I am looking for anyone arriving April 23.  A great idea was started for Bonnett Creek visitors called Pay-it-forward.  Basically any NON perishable items that you would have left over from your stay you would pass on to another family.  We will be departing on the 23rd and to date there is not another family signed up for the next week.  check out the thread, pay it forward bonnett creek to sign up...


----------



## Disneyforus

luvtocookinpa said:


> thanks michael...i didnt even think of the cookie sheets or crock pot...you def gave me some good ideas to plan the week...



We've done the crockpot deal before on vacation, and it is AWESOME!!  Great to come back from a long day and have a yummy meal hot and ready to go!!!  We will use our timer to start a couple meals 3-4 hours ahead in the crockpot that won't take ALL day to cook.  I sometimes throw some frozen chicken breast in with sauce of choice and let it go for a few hours and serve with some pasta and salad. Easy meal!

I LOVE my crockpot.

The other item I am bringing is my waffle maker...we plan to eat some hearty breakfasts before hitting the parks and we love waffles!!!


----------



## marvel

We hope to stay late Oct, is the pool heated ? or has anyone had issues with the pool heat?  We found the pool at the Poly to cold to swim in during April a few years ago. so hoping someone can advise.


----------



## Upatnoon

marvel said:


> We hope to stay late Oct, is the pool heated ? or has anyone had issues with the pool heat?  We found the pool at the Poly to cold to swim in during April a few years ago. so hoping someone can advise.


The pools are heated. In late october, it is still quite warm in Florida as well.


----------



## marvel

thanks that sound great. 

On another topic, someone just posted a review on tripadvisor of bed bugs at Bonnet Creek. i know these reviews are sometimes malicious and made up. but wondering what the record is for bed bugs at this resort.

it is a very scary report from our side, since we don't really have these in australia.


----------



## dtum

marvel said:


> thanks that sound great.
> 
> On another topic, someone just posted a review on tripadvisor of bed bugs at Bonnet Creek. i know these reviews are sometimes malicious and made up. but wondering what the record is for bed bugs at this resort.
> 
> it is a very scary report from our side, since we don't really have these in australia.



OMG!  We got bed bugs while staying at a DW resort in 2004, NEVER want to deal with those critters again.  I'd be interested in that also.


----------



## dtum

MichaelColey said:


> My guess on a 4BR would be in the $150-$200 per night range, but a lot of it will depend on the season and the seller.  Transportation is pretty regular, 2-3 times an hour.  Sheets, blankets, towels, etc. are provided.  It's basically just like a large suite at a hotel (just much bigger and with a kitchen), except you don't get daily housekeeping.



Thanks!  Looks like it's about the same as the pool house we're renting at Windsor Hills.  Read that you can get them on ebay so went there and was looking around.  I guess the advantage of BC over WH is the free shuttle to DW also, if it's just DH and I a one bedroom would be a good way for us to go.  This is great for another option when the whole family decides to go back to DW.  Thanks everyone for all the info here.  So much out there that i never knew about.  Love the Dis Board!


----------



## dtum

Hi again.  I've been reading about all these towers.  Does it really matter what tower you are in?  Do all towers have the 4-bed presidential?  Are the towers based on price or is it also based on how far you need to walk to get to pool, lazy river, and shuttles?  Since view doesn't really matter to our family, is that the only difference.  When you book, can you request or is it the luck of the draw?  Since the 4-beds are probably few, is it safe to assume they won't come down in price at the 60-day mark?  I've seen a lot on e-bay, but none for June so I'm thinking that is a popular time of year.


----------



## katallo

Now that the hotel is almost complete, is the walkway around the lake open?


----------



## ez

We just got back yesterday and swam everyday we were there...the pools werent hot but were very comfortable, I do believe they are heated...it was very pleasant, and we swam at night as well, a little chilly when you got out but just till you dried off.
Called a week ahead and got the room locations we requested, in addition to putting us in a room near our friends who checked in a day earlier, we were right down the hall from each other...how cool was that!


----------



## ClanHarrison

I am not very tech savvy but operate computers well, but can someone explain to me in plain english how we go about establishing wireless internet in the condos?  I understand you have to bring your router from home but is there anything else...like our DSL box?  Does a whole bunch of programming have to also occur?

We want to be able to use 2 laptops and an iPod Touch.

Thanks guys!


----------



## verlee

katallo said:


> Now that the hotel is almost complete, is the walkway around the lake open?



Yep. all the way around


----------



## jerseyboy00

Does anyone know if BC does anything for Easter?


----------



## topolskis

RE Wireless internet in the condos  - you should not have to bring anything from home.  As long as your laptops and iPods have wireless capability (cards) you just login to their wireless network; should be like you do from home.   I've not been to Bonnet Creek for about 3 years now, at that time had to go the lobby.  But now that they advertise wireless in the rooms, I would expect to start up my computer, view available wireless networks, and connect.

You should be able to call Bonnet Creek and confirm what I said, but you should not have to take anything with you.

Exception -- if your computer has special incryption (like my work one), you can't get on all public networks.  But I doubt bringing your own router, etc, would help that.  For work, I have to be on a network with compatible incryption.  (At the Wyndham in Panama City I couldn't work in the room, had to go to Starbucks, go figure....).


----------



## dtum

topolskis said:


> RE Wireless internet in the condos  - you should not have to bring anything from home.  As long as your laptops and iPods have wireless capability (cards) you just login to their wireless network; should be like you do from home.   I've not been to Bonnet Creek for about 3 years now, at that time had to go the lobby.  But now that they advertise wireless in the rooms, I would expect to start up my computer, view available wireless networks, and connect.
> 
> You should be able to call Bonnet Creek and confirm what I said, but you should not have to take anything with you.
> 
> Exception -- if your computer has special incryption (like my work one), you can't get on all public networks.  But I doubt bringing your own router, etc, would help that.  For work, I have to be on a network with compatible incryption.  (At the Wyndham in Panama City I couldn't work in the room, had to go to Starbucks, go figure....).



I thought I read by a previous poster that the internet was a jack on the breakfast bar to hard wire you laptop to with an ethernet cable or you could bring your router from home and make it wireless.  Already being wireless would be great.


----------



## ez

yeah we left yesterday and my daughter had to hook her netbook to the wire on the phone on the breakfast bar...we go wireless at home. It was kinda a pain cause she wanted to sit at the table not the bar so we had to limbo under the wire.


----------



## topolskis

Good to hear form someone who knows.  My apologies (the Wyndam website shows that all unit have wi-fi - apparently that is not true).  So back to the original question from ClanHarrison, looks like you will need to bring your router....


----------



## 3pletprincesses

We are going for our wedding anniversary to BC. At some hotels I know you can order ahead of time something to get delivered to the room like flowers or whatever. any idea if BC has something like that?


----------



## TotoToo

topolskis said:


> Good to hear form someone who knows.  My apologies (the Wyndam website shows that all unit have wi-fi - apparently that is not true).  So back to the original question from ClanHarrison, looks like you will need to bring your router....



They do (or at least did) have wifi BUT it costs. The wired access is n/c and would require a router if you want to use it wirelessly or share it.


----------



## arthur06

I have been looking over this thread for days... 

I was just curios who actually owns at BC (or any Wyndham for that matter) and who just rents a cash ressie?

I am tempted to buy a Wyndham TS, but could use some help!


----------



## MichaelColey

arthur06 said:


> I was just curios who actually owns at BC (or any Wyndham for that matter) and who just rents a cash ressie?


I have rented from other owners and have exchanged in from other timeshares I own.

Owning Wyndham is kind of a mixed bag.  (I considered that as an option when researching which timeshares I wanted to own.)  If you want VIP benefits, you have to buy from Wyndham and you pay through the nose.  Or you can buy resale for next to nothing, but you don't get a points discount and upgrade at 60 days (which can drastically reduce your costs).  Renting from a VIP owner is probably the most cost-effective way to go.


----------



## jerseyboy00

I have owned Wyndham for about 7 years. VIP is a waste and no big deal, its not worth the money.


----------



## texasteacher35

arthur06 said:


> I have been looking over this thread for days...
> 
> I was just curios who actually owns at BC (or any Wyndham for that matter) and who just rents a cash ressie?
> 
> I am tempted to buy a Wyndham TS, but could use some help!



We are purchasing the BC timeshare right now. It will be our home resort. Can't wait to stay there for the first time!!!


----------



## Fastpaks

arthur06 said:


> I have been looking over this thread for days...
> 
> I was just curios who actually owns at BC (or any Wyndham for that matter) and who just rents a cash ressie?
> 
> I am tempted to buy a Wyndham TS, but could use some help!



Whatever you do... DON'T buy from Wyndham. Buy resale. Wydham can be good and can be bad like any other TS. Know how to buy, what you want, and research, research, research! I would suggest TUGG and Wyndham Owner Forums as GREAT resources. If you are at all, even the slightest unsure about buying then DON'T. Once MF start to come, they never expire and when you sell your points, it will probably be a "free" scenario. My family are owners.




jerseyboy00 said:


> I have owned Wyndham for about 7 years. VIP is a waste and no big deal, its not worth the money.


THAT's the truth! 

When my mom and dad checked out their TS where they actually have points, the "REP" told her that because they bought on eBay,  it will get them bad views and rooms like that aren't in convient locations. I told her if her mouth is moving, then its all lies.


----------



## SalandJeff

texasteacher35 said:


> We are purchasing the BC timeshare right now. It will be our home resort. Can't wait to stay there for the first time!!!




If you feel comfortable, would you be able to share some info on your purchase...where are you buying from, how many points, do you plan to always stay at BC, and at what price?  It would help the rest of us who are considering buying.  Thanks.


----------



## MichaelColey

FWIW, anyone looking for a last-minute 2BR unit (3/25 - 4/1), there's one for rent on TUG at a reduced rate of $400 for the week:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142700

Their Rental sub-forum is a good place to find last minute deals.


----------



## dtum

Wow!  What a great deal.


----------



## violetrose

katallo said:


> They do have an exercise room and there is no charge.  There are also pool tables and computers if you want to use them (near resistration building and the pool)



Do you recall what kind of equipment is in there (treadmill, elliptical, etc.)?


----------



## texasteacher35

SalandJeff said:


> If you feel comfortable, would you be able to share some info on your purchase...where are you buying from, how many points, do you plan to always stay at BC, and at what price?  It would help the rest of us who are considering buying.  Thanks.



Sure I can share...We bought on eBay...1,000,000 points....LOL That sounds like a lot!  It was really good pricing...closing costs are about $500...BC is our home resort. We were thinking that we would stay at BC 2x a year, and we live really close to the WI Dells (waterpark capital of America ) and there is a fantastic Wyndham reost there called Glacier Canyon...We have been renting/buying points from people via a travel agent on eBay for the past 2 years and welove their 2 bedroom presidential! Beautiful and I know we wil use that one a couple of times per year!!! So, we were thinking of maybe even using some points to go to beach-y or skiing places also each year, and then have some points to rent out every year to help with maintenance fees! That's our rough plan! LOL


----------



## Madetyza1

Can anyone tell me if they normally get the reduced rate for the prime season?  We are wanting to go in June of this year.  Thanks


----------



## littlestar

MichaelColey said:


> I have rented from other owners and have exchanged in from other timeshares I own.
> 
> Owning Wyndham is kind of a mixed bag.  (I considered that as an option when researching which timeshares I wanted to own.)  If you want VIP benefits, you have to buy from Wyndham and you pay through the nose.  Or you can buy resale for next to nothing, but you don't get a points discount and upgrade at 60 days (which can drastically reduce your costs).  Renting from a VIP owner is probably the most cost-effective way to go.



Actually, I bought resale (I am not VIP) and I've frequently been able to book online on Wyndham's website for a discount within 60 days of check-in.  The discounted points show up mostly during non prime time.  I don't get a unit upgrade since I'm not VIP, but I take advantage of the reduced point requirements frequently - .


----------



## jerseyboy00

Im not VIP but what we do is book your trip months before you are going, then within 60 days of your trip call and see if they have rooms available when you are going and rebook your trip. We have done that with every trip we have gone on and it has always worked. We have saved alot of points doing that way.


----------



## TotoToo

littlestar said:


> Actually, I bought resale (I am not VIP) and I've frequently been able to book online on Wyndham's website for a discount within 60 days of check-in.  The discounted points show up mostly during non prime time.  I don't get a unit upgrade since I'm not VIP, but I take advantage of the reduced point requirements frequently - .



The "need" for VIP for those discounts is yet another VIP fallacy - not so.  The "value" of VIP, which benefits are not in anyway guaranteed, would take decades of use to even come close to breaking even on the outrageous extra cost  over resale.  That is if the benefits stay at current levels which based on past history is not likely.  

Ignore anything about VIP and just look at the proper amount of resale points for what you plan to do - learn how to maximize those through pooling, banking, renting, discounts and borrowing and you'll get great value out of inexpensive purchase & ongoing maintenance fees. VIP is sales BS and under the current rules to obtain VIP it is virtually worthless. Crtainly not worth the tens (not hundreds) of thousands they cost you upfront! Save your money.


----------



## lmf70

Any idea of the likelihood of getting the reduced rate ($120 vs $200) for a 2 bedroom for 8/10-8/19/11. I can get Vistana for $158/night but it would probably be worth it if I could get a reduced rate even for some of the nights at Bonnett Creek for its proximity to Disney.
Any thoughts....??


----------



## carlbarry

TotoToo said:


> The "need" for VIP for those discounts is yet another VIP fallacy - not so.  The "value" of VIP, which benefits are not in anyway guaranteed, would take decades of use to even come close to breaking even on the outrageous extra cost  over resale.  That is if the benefits stay at current levels which based on past history is not likely.
> 
> Ignore anything about VIP and just look at the proper amount of resale points for what you plan to do - learn how to maximize those through pooling, banking, renting, discounts and borrowing and you'll get great value out of inexpensive purchase & ongoing maintenance fees. VIP is sales BS and under the current rules to obtain VIP it is virtually worthless. Crtainly not worth the tens (not hundreds) of thousands they cost you upfront! Save your money.


Hear!  Hear!  I have a mere 49,000 points and have been doing quite well in the 3 years I have owned--1 week at Orange Lake, 4 nights at BC for my birthday, and just got back from 7 nights in Tiberias, Israel.


----------



## topolskis

Regarding Jersey Boy's posting that you can rebook within 60 days.  If you have a specific room reserved, and you rebook your reservation, what happens --  will they let you keep the original room that you reserved?  My Dad is VIP and I'm trying to learn how all this works.  Being able to reserve a room in advance is one of his favorite VIP perks (I'm not saying it's worth it, just saying he uses likes it ) 

Also, for those looking to purchase a timeshare there is excellent advice on on TUG (Timeshare Users Group) at tug2.net     (I've heard it mentioned several times).

And yes, TUG is a great place to find rentals.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks Vettechick and everyone else who contributed to this thread.

You made me look good to my friends. 

From your suggestions I recommended BC to them, which they rented through Ken Price.  They just returned from a wonderful trip and thought the resort was amazing!  Couldn't say enough nice things about it.

So, I totally trusted you and you didn't let me down.  Thanks DISers.   Hope I get to check it out for myself soon.  Maybe next trip!


----------



## texasteacher35

jerseyboy00 said:


> Im not VIP but what we do is book your trip months before you are going, then within 60 days of your trip call and see if they have rooms available when you are going and rebook your trip. We have done that with every trip we have gone on and it has always worked. We have saved alot of points doing that way.



Good idea! We are going to be new to all of this...buying our Wyndham timeshare through a resale...Thanks for the info!


----------



## arthur06

texasteacher35 said:


> Good idea! We are going to be new to all of this...buying our Wyndham timeshare through a resale...Thanks for the info!



Isn't 1,000,000 points a lot for your first purchase?

Have you considered buying like 250,000 to 400,000 to make sure that you know the ins and outs before you buy?


----------



## dtum

I'm confused about these point things.  You buy 1,000,000 for $500.  That is worth one weeks stay?  There must be more involved in buying into this than just buying points or everyone would be doing it.


----------



## arthur06

dtum said:


> I'm confused about these point things.  You buy 1,000,000 for $500.  That is worth one weeks stay?  There must be more involved in buying into this than just buying points or everyone would be doing it.



You are buying the contract for $500 but you have to pay the MF's monthly.

Usually it is considered on Wyndham that MF are on average about $5.00 per 1000 points. 

So, a 1,000,000 contract would cost between $4,000 and $7,000 per year with the "average" being about $5,000 per year or $420 (aprox) per month.

Depending on what you want for room size, we would get a 2br, you could get several weeks a year, depending on where you stay.

We could get a 2br at...

Sedona Arizona in January (winter break) for 154,000 points
Glacier Canyon (Wisconsin Dells) 57,000 for a 3 night trip
National Harbour in April (Cherry Blossoms) 275,000 points
Bonnet Creek during the summer (way to hot for me) 224,000 points
La Belle Maison (New Orleans in the fall) 231,000 points
Glacier Canyon (Wisconsin Dells) 53,000 for a 4 night trip

Leaving you just short of 1,000,000 points used

I would run out of vacation time before that though!


----------



## dtum

Thanks.  That helps clear it up some.


----------



## carlbarry

Last year, MF (maintenance fees) for Bonnet Creek were $4.65 per 1 thousand points, not including taxes ($.70 per 1K) and Fair Share Plus fees ($.53 per 1K).  So total would be $5.88 per thousand.


----------



## Belle599

What type of coffee filters do the coffee machines take?


----------



## verlee

Belle599 said:


> What type of coffee filters do the coffee machines take?



What ever a 12 c Cuisinart takes. But you do not need worry, they provide them


----------



## cjdj4

Belle599 said:


> What type of coffee filters do the coffee machines take?



They provide coffee filters for you  I can't remember which size they were.


----------



## TotoToo

cjdj4 said:


> They provide coffee filters for you  I can't remember which size they were.



One note. No matter where you stay in Orlando be sure to use bottled or filtered water for your coffee - tap water there has very high sulfur and other safe but unpleasant items in it that makes for a very "off" taste for the coffee. Just FYI.


----------



## texasteacher35

arthur06 said:


> Isn't 1,000,000 points a lot for your first purchase?
> 
> Have you considered buying like 250,000 to 400,000 to make sure that you know the ins and outs before you buy?



We have been staying/renting people's timeshares up in the Wisconsin Dells...Glacier Canyon is fantastic! We always stay in the 2 bedroom presidential! We love it...we can drive there from Chicago in about 2 hours 15 mins, so we will use that several times a year.

We also pay to stay on property at Disney 2x per year, so we will use BC for those trips...we were even considering another vacation at either a beach-y or ski resort AND possibly a BIG trip with my whole family...so I think we can use most of the points...also, we will rent out a 100K or more points per year to help off set the maintenance fees every year...We are excited...we are BIG planners...I have been a math teacher and my husband is a financial planner...2 numbers people...LOL


----------



## texasteacher35

dtum said:


> I'm confused about these point things.  You buy 1,000,000 for $500.  That is worth one weeks stay?  There must be more involved in buying into this than just buying points or everyone would be doing it.



I think for our 1,000,000 points at BC, the fees every year will be around $5,800...I spend more than that on my WDW trips on property...LOL


----------



## lillygator

anyone ever get a redued rate the last eek of the year or ne years?


----------



## arthur06

texasteacher35 said:


> We have been staying/renting people's timeshares up in the Wisconsin Dells...Glacier Canyon is fantastic! We always stay in the 2 bedroom presidential! We love it...we can drive there from Chicago in about 2 hours 15 mins, so we will use that several times a year.
> 
> We also pay to stay on property at Disney 2x per year, so we will use BC for those trips...we were even considering another vacation at either a beach-y or ski resort AND possibly a BIG trip with my whole family...so I think we can use most of the points...also, we will rent out a 100K or more points per year to help off set the maintenance fees every year...We are excited...we are BIG planners...I have been a math teacher and my husband is a financial planner...2 numbers people...LOL



We are about 3 hours from the Dells, and I would love to go to GC and try it out. I was looking at a 238,000 point Wyndham contract, but decided to pass for now. I think I need to study up on it more before I jump in.

If you can use the points, go for it and enjoy. 

We have DVC for our Disney trips, but really want something for non disney trips or even BC at times!


----------



## deniselozano

Can a timeshare be rented here for less than a week? We are staying on property for 7 days, but don't want to be on dining plan for the other 3 days of our vaca. I need a 3 night stay, but not at $270 a night! Thanks!
Denise


----------



## Belle599

verlee said:


> What ever a 12 c Cuisinart takes. But you do not need worry, they provide them





cjdj4 said:


> They provide coffee filters for you  I can't remember which size they were.



Thank you for the QUICK responses!  Love my fellow Bonnet Creekers!  We are there for 11 nights, I suppose we will have to call housekeeping for more.  I've heard mixed reviews about housekeeping so hopefully we have no trouble getting some refreshed replies.  



TotoToo said:


> One note. No matter where you stay in Orlando be sure to use bottled or filtered water for your coffee - tap water there has very high sulfur and other safe but unpleasant items in it that makes for a very "off" taste for the coffee. Just FYI.



Thank you for the reminder!  I always drink bottled water in FL but am not sure if DH has been using tap water or bottled water - we appreciate it!


----------



## Tracey123

What's your favorite pool?  We're booked!  Thinking of requesting bldg 5 or 6.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tracey123 said:


> What's your favorite pool?  We're booked!  Thinking of requesting bldg 5 or 6.



I requested a Building 5 Lake view on my trip.    I liked the view over the lazy river,  the proximity to the bar,   and the hottub at Building 5 is nice and a little off to the side instead of right next to the pool like at several of the other pools.


----------



## Brian Noble

> You buy 1,000,000 for $500. That is worth one weeks stay? There must be more involved in buying into this than just buying points or everyone would be doing it.


As the PP mentions, there are also annual fees---they typically run between $5-$6 per thousand points per year.  1M points is roughly enough for 4 weeks in a 2BR during peak seasons, maybe a little more depending on where you stay.


----------



## texasteacher35

arthur06 said:


> We are about 3 hours from the Dells, and I would love to go to GC and try it out. I was looking at a 238,000 point Wyndham contract, but decided to pass for now. I think I need to study up on it more before I jump in.
> 
> If you can use the points, go for it and enjoy.
> 
> We have DVC for our Disney trips, but really want something for non disney trips or even BC at times!



OMG The GC Resort is fantastic! we used to go and just stay at the regular Glacier Canyon, which is super nice, too! 3 waterparks indoor and I think3 outdoor (for the summer months). The presidential is phenominal!!!! we love staying there and all my kids have a great time, too! My daughter also plays volleyball and we have tournaments up ther by Chula Vista, so it would be nice to just use our points and head up there for a weekend tournament, or longer! It's definitely worth it for us, just with GC and BC alone!!! Rent a timesare on eBay (that's what we have done) and test it out!!!!  GL


----------



## texasteacher35

deniselozano said:


> Can a timeshare be rented here for less than a week? We are staying on property for 7 days, but don't want to be on dining plan for the other 3 days of our vaca. I need a 3 night stay, but not at $270 a night! Thanks!
> Denise



We have rented a Wyndham timeshare in WI Dells for less than a week. We rent from owners that want to rent out their points, via eBay. Usually 3-4 nights...It's possible, you just need to see what's out there.


----------



## MommyPoppins

The seller I rented from on E-bay said that at 2 weeks out I would be able to contact Bonnet Creek and they would have record of our stay then. They sent me a copy of the their side of the Wyndham reservation that showed their ownership and us as a guest. Is this the normal procedure? The actual resort not having it in their system until 2 weeks before our trip? Makes me nervous! But I guess it's probably the same with a Disney hotel. The actual property doesn't have record of you until just before your stay...right?


----------



## DCTooTall

MommyPoppins said:


> The seller I rented from on E-bay said that at 2 weeks out I would be able to contact Bonnet Creek and they would have record of our stay then. They sent me a copy of the their side of the Wyndham reservation that showed their ownership and us as a guest. Is this the normal procedure? The actual resort not having it in their system until 2 weeks before our trip? Makes me nervous! But I guess it's probably the same with a Disney hotel. The actual property doesn't have record of you until just before your stay...right?



It is normal for the actual resort to not get your reservation information from the master Wyndham reservation system until around the 2 week mark.


----------



## julie1218

we just got an upgrade for our may 16 arrival from 1br to 3br presidential.  i'm told all the 3br are in tower 6, so that's where we will be.  what can you tell me about this building?  any insider tips?  like if i wiggle my nose just right a starbucks store will appear in my kitchen?  tips on fireworks view?

btw, we are booking through fivestarresorts.net.  so far, it's been stellar!


----------



## dtum

julie1218 said:


> we just got an upgrade for our may 16 arrival from 1br to 3br presidential.  i'm told all the 3br are in tower 6, so that's where we will be.  what can you tell me about this building?  any insider tips?  like if i wiggle my nose just right a starbucks store will appear in my kitchen?  tips on fireworks view?
> 
> btw, we are booking through fivestarresorts.net.  so far, it's been stellar!



Did you upgrade yourself or how did that happen?  Do you have to pay for the extra space if they did it?  that would be a great surprise!


----------



## julie1218

dtum said:


> Did you upgrade yourself or how did that happen?  Do you have to pay for the extra space if they did it?  that would be a great surprise!



a lot of owners will upgrade you if they can within the 60 day window.  the owner we are renting from was pretty sure that we would be able to get an upgrade from 1br to 2br deluxe or 1br presidential.  but, when he checked, he was actually surprised that the 3 bedroom presidential was available for upgrade  too!  we are paying 72.50/night total.  sweet deal i think.


----------



## dtum

julie1218 said:


> a lot of owners will upgrade you if they can within the 60 day window.  the owner we are renting from was pretty sure that we would be able to get an upgrade from 1br to 2br deluxe or 1br presidential.  but, when he checked, he was actually surprised that the 3 bedroom presidential was available for upgrade  too!  we are paying 72.50/night total.  sweet deal i think.



Wow!  Makes me want to book today, but already have plans for US in June at WH so maybe next year.  I'll just keep watching here for such good info.  Of course, we will need the 4-bed to begin with so not much chance of upgrading from there...still sounds like a great place to stay.


----------



## Disneyforus

MommyPoppins said:


> The seller I rented from on E-bay said that at 2 weeks out I would be able to contact Bonnet Creek and they would have record of our stay then. They sent me a copy of the their side of the Wyndham reservation that showed their ownership and us as a guest. Is this the normal procedure? The actual resort not having it in their system until 2 weeks before our trip? Makes me nervous! But I guess it's probably the same with a Disney hotel. The actual property doesn't have record of you until just before your stay...right?



We bought ours off of Ebay sometime the end of Feb, early March and they had us in the system the next week. (We weren't going until April)  I would give it a week and call to see.  They look it up by your last name.


----------



## TnTWalter

or building 5? or ??

still can't figure out if main building has rooms or not because you would think being by the main pool would be popular.

going to call and make my request and still can't decide.

we arrive in 10 days!!


----------



## fuzzyjelly

We're booked on the 14th floor of tower six with a parking lot view.  Does anyone have photos of the view off of that side of the building?  I'd love to see what we'll be looking at for two weeks!!


----------



## Portugal1000

texasteacher35 said:


> We have been staying/renting people's timeshares up in the Wisconsin Dells...Glacier Canyon is fantastic! We always stay in the 2 bedroom presidential! We love it...we can drive there from Chicago in about 2 hours 15 mins, so we will use that several times a year.
> 
> We also pay to stay on property at Disney 2x per year, so we will use BC for those trips...we were even considering another vacation at either a beach-y or ski resort AND possibly a BIG trip with my whole family...so I think we can use most of the points...also, we will rent out a 100K or more points per year to help off set the maintenance fees every year...We are excited...we are BIG planners...I have been a math teacher and my husband is a financial planner...2 numbers people...LOL



Hi
Please could you help me get the points thing into some context. We have rented from Ken Price 3 times and love BC. My husband keeps saying we should look into buying resale whereas I am happy to keep renting. How many weeks does 1M points get you? How many points would it take for a 2 week vacation in value and high season run to. Also a numbers person so trying to work out if its worth it to us.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## texasteacher35

Portugal1000 said:


> Hi
> Please could you help me get the points thing into some context. We have rented from Ken Price 3 times and love BC. My husband keeps saying we should look into buying resale whereas I am happy to keep renting. How many weeks does 1M points get you? How many points would it take for a 2 week vacation in value and high season run to. Also a numbers person so trying to work out if its worth it to us.
> Thanks for your help.



1M points could get you many trips per year, maybe all WDW or maybe other places...for instance, one week at any Wyndham Timeshare would cost this:

          2 BR DLX       2 BR PREZ
Prime:  189,000         308,000

So, the points get used up pretty fast if you go during prime season. Then we have some extra to rent out ourselves, if we want to...or let family members use!


----------



## Janet Hill

texasteacher35 said:


> 1M points could get you many trips per year, maybe all WDW or maybe other places...for instance, one week at any Wyndham Timeshare would cost this:
> 
> 2 BR DLX       2 BR PREZ
> Prime:  189,000         308,000
> 
> So, the points get used up pretty fast, if you go during prime season. Then we have some extra to rent out ourselves, if we want to...or let family members use!



Not true .. check the points charts.  The newer resorts are a lot more points.

Oceanside, CA: 2 BR during prime time go from 238,000 to 324,000 and these are not presidential (no 2br presidentials at this resort).  Point differences are because of view.  1 Br go from 203,000 to 324,000 (the 324 is presidential).

The older resorts are less points.


----------



## marvel

wow, where is everyone getting such great deals on 3br or presidential, would love to book something like that but not for $240 per night.


----------



## dtum

I'm reading that people are upgrading to "presidential."  Are there two types of suites?  If so, what is the difference and is the price a lot more?  Still toying between 4-bed presidential and 2 2-bed (might get a better deal this way, but don't know what is normal and what is presidential).


----------



## marvel

i am very confused as well??


----------



## MichaelColey

Presidential have nicer appliances, granite countertops, etc.  The sizes are essentially the same (other than 1BR, which is quite a bit bigger).  They require quite a bit more points, so the prices are generally higher.

Either type of unit (Deluxe or Presidential) are very nice.  I would gladly take a free upgrade, but wouldn't pay much more for a Presidential.  (FWIW, most other Wyndhams have a Standard unit [the main difference is that it doesn't have a Jacuzzi tub] - Bonnet Creek only has Deluxe and Presidential.)

As for two 2BR units or one 4BR Deluxe, the points required are pretty close so price really isn't a factor.  Bedding configuration is identical too (two bedrooms with Kings, two bedrooms with two beds), so that's not a factor.  The 4BR Deluxe units are very impressive (if they're anything at all like one I saw at another Wyndham), so I would try for that but would gladly accept two 2BR units as a backup plan.


----------



## dtum

MichaelColey said:


> Presidential have nicer appliances, granite countertops, etc.  The sizes are essentially the same (other than 1BR, which is quite a bit bigger).  They require quite a bit more points, so the prices are generally higher.
> 
> Either type of unit (Deluxe or Presidential) are very nice.  I would gladly take a free upgrade, but wouldn't pay much more for a Presidential.  (FWIW, most other Wyndhams have a Standard unit [the main difference is that it doesn't have a Jacuzzi tub] - Bonnet Creek only has Deluxe and Presidential.)
> 
> As for two 2BR units or one 4BR Deluxe, the points required are pretty close so price really isn't a factor.  Bedding configuration is identical too (two bedrooms with Kings, two bedrooms with two beds), so that's not a factor.  The 4BR Deluxe units are very impressive (if they're anything at all like one I saw at another Wyndham), so I would try for that but would gladly accept two 2BR units as a backup plan.



Thanks for all the info.  That helps a lot!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Bedding configuration is identical too (two bedrooms with Kings, two bedrooms with two beds), so that's not a factor.


There is one difference.  The 2BRs have sleeper sofas.  The 4BPs (and, IIRC, *all* of the Presidentials at Bonnet) have regular couches, not sleepers.  For most people, that probably doesn't matter.


----------



## julie1218

marvel said:


> wow, where is everyone getting such great deals on 3br or presidential, would love to book something like that but not for $240 per night.



i'm only paying a 1br deluxe price.  that's what i reserved, but when the 60 day window arrived, i got lucky and an upgrade to 3br presidential was available.  i'm guessing if one was visiting in high season, such an upgrade wouldn't be available due to wbc being full.  we are there moderate season-may 16-26.


----------



## texasteacher35

Janet Hill said:


> Not true .. check the points charts.  The newer resorts are a lot more points.
> 
> Oceanside, CA: 2 BR during prime time go from 238,000 to 324,000 and these are not presidential (no 2br presidentials at this resort).  Point differences are because of view.  1 Br go from 203,000 to 324,000 (the 324 is presidential).
> 
> The older resorts are less points.



I just checked a points chart...we are in the middle of closing, so I don't have every point chart for every resort...but on an average...around that...I have 2 resorts that I have been renting points from over the past 2 years and they have presidentials and that's what we always stay in. So, I can't speak for every Wyndham resort out there, until I have all the official info...I was just giving them an idea based on the charts that have been provided to me thus far.


----------



## mommalissa

Does anyone know if the Bonnet Creek busses are equiped to load the scooters?


----------



## scooffer

hi all, I have been lurking on this thread for over an hour, searching for some general information about the location of WBC.  We going to Orlando the last week in May, we will have our car with us.  I currently have reservations at Floridays, since I did not find this website until recently.  I am falling in love with WBC!  I say we are going to Orlando, because with my boys 4 and 2, I am not sure if they will be totally into Disney.  They are pool swimmers and love the beach... and I know they want to see Seaworld.  Disney is not our primary destination.  Hot weather, fun and sun is more like it (secretly I could spend 8 days in Disney, but I know my DH and boys will not!!)  So, International Drive has all the shopping, mini-golf and great restaurants... how far is WBC from all that?  How is the traffic?


----------



## act1980

scooffer said:


> hi all, I have been lurking on this thread for over an hour, searching for some general information about the location of WBC.  We going to Orlando the last week in May, we will have our car with us.  I currently have reservations at Floridays, since I did not find this website until recently.  I am falling in love with WBC!  I say we are going to Orlando, because with my boys 4 and 2, I am not sure if they will be totally into Disney.  They are pool swimmers and love the beach... and I know they want to see Seaworld.  Disney is not our primary destination.  Hot weather, fun and sun is more like it (secretly I could spend 8 days in Disney, but I know my DH and boys will not!!)  So, International Drive has all the shopping, mini-golf and great restaurants... how far is WBC from all that?  How is the traffic?



Hi,

If you enter this address into google maps you should be able to get an accurate travelling time between the destinations you're interested in.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort, 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830, United States


----------



## aprilntommy2005

So we are booking with Ken!!! He and his wife seem VERY sweet!!! Im sure Im a pain in the butt ( with 101 questions) We were book with Disney CBR but this is our first trip and I don't want to go broke and NOT want to go back!! So I saw this Thread and I love the sound of Bonnet Creek!! Plus we will be using the Resort 3 full days just to chill out by the pool/room!! I can't wait to go now!! We are going the first week in Oct!!!! I like that its a 2 bedroom unit and not 2 double beds.. As much as I would love to stay on Disney I just cant see paying all this money out our first trip... Plus my 9 year old has med. needs ( OCD, ADD, Anxity, and Mild Ceberal Palsey ( very mild) ) However, he cant walk around longer then 30 mins without feeling pain... So I like that we can go to the park for 2 or 3 hours and back to our room to rest an hour or 2 and back to the park later that afternoon or night!! We will have his lil wheelchair we are buying from wallgreens ( just a 200.00 one) But it hold up to 200 lbs ( so for other parents who are thinking about renting one this is a good deal and its yours) renting one is like 150.00 a wk!! Just a thought!! 

If anyone has any thoughts about our first trip feel free and share!! I love this site ( im new)


----------



## aprilntommy2005

aprilntommy2005 said:


> So we are booking with Ken!!! He and his wife seem VERY sweet!!! Im sure Im a pain in the butt ( with 101 questions) We were book with Disney CBR but this is our first trip and I don't want to go broke and NOT want to go back!! So I saw this Thread and I love the sound of Bonnet Creek!! Plus we will be using the Resort 3 full days just to chill out by the pool/room!! I can't wait to go now!! We are going the first week in Oct!!!! I like that its a 2 bedroom unit and not 2 double beds.. As much as I would love to stay on Disney I just cant see paying all this money out our first trip... Plus my 9 year old has med. needs ( OCD, ADD, Anxity, and Mild Ceberal Palsey ( very mild) ) However, he cant walk around longer then 30 mins without feeling pain... So I like that we can go to the park for 2 or 3 hours and back to our room to rest an hour or 2 and back to the park later that afternoon or night!! We will have his lil wheelchair we are buying from wallgreens ( just a 200.00 one) But it hold up to 200 lbs ( so for other parents who are thinking about renting one this is a good deal and its yours) renting one is like 150.00 a wk!! Just a thought!!
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts about our first trip feel free and share!! I love this site ( im new)



Sorry had to delete some info. Never know these days!!


----------



## barefootMom

I'm trying to read all these posts to get educated but am wondering if someone can tell me if I book through vacationupgrades.com can I book a presidential 2 bedroom or is it just deluxe?


----------



## ttfn3

*mommalissa* Some of the shuttle buses to the parks can accomodate scooters.  You have to call the shuttle company 2 hours prior to boarding so they can make sure they have a bus to accomodate you.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

Kind of off topic but..... can anyone tell me how the crowds are during Columbus Day/Week in Oct? I have heard it is fall break for a lot of schools and that the parks are crazy busy! Any info would be greatly appreciated...
Thanks in advance


----------



## shaylyn

Anyone stay 2 weeks at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## MichaelColey

homeschoolmommyof_2 said:


> Kind of off topic but..... can anyone tell me how the crowds are during Columbus Day/Week in Oct? I have heard it is fall break for a lot of schools and that the parks are crazy busy! Any info would be greatly appreciated...
> Thanks in advance


You can find free crowd forecasts at easyWDW.com.  Generally, October is a pretty slow time at WDW.  Columbus Day weekend is the busiest time of the month, but it's still slower than it is right now.


----------



## SoLonely

Hi,

I am considering booking a 1 week stay at WBC.  I found a really good deal from a trusted seller on eBay for a Saturday to Saturday stay.  My family will be leaving the Disney Dream on Sunday morning and could arrive at WBC by 11:00 a.m.  Does anyone know if I booked a stay that started on Saturday, if I could check-in "late" (i.e. Sunday morning)?  I was told by the eBay seller that reservations will be cancelled for "no shows" after 24 hours.  Specifically, if someone doesn't check-in by 2 p.m. on the next day following the beginning of the reservation, then the reservation is cancelled.  We could check-in by 2 p.m. on Sunday, but I was concerned about bidding on a reservation that might be cancelled if I don't check-in on Saturday.

I thought someone here might have some experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## julie1218

shaylyn said:


> Anyone stay 2 weeks at Bonnet Creek?



we are staying 10 days.


----------



## snappy

If there is availability, yes you can book a presidential through Ken Price at vacationupgrades IF there is availability.

Make sure he knows that is what you want to upgrade to before the 60 window opens and he will try to make the upgrade.

We usually end up asking for the price reduced instead of the upgrade.  We have rented from Ken 4 times and my sister is working with him on a stay at a Wyndham on the gulf coast at Panama City beach in Florida.


----------



## saysay

I am so excited we are going back in May! Last year our first stay at WBC we stayed in Tower 5 and had a great fireworks view... Tower 6 was under construction.

We have 4yr daughter and wondering if I should try out Tower 6.  Any pro's on Tower 6 vs Tower 5?  I don't HAVE to have fireworks view, but it was nice.  I do feel the pool at tower 5's deck chairs seemed to fill up quickly and was also wondering if they had more chairs or pool was any larger at tower 6 than 5.

And we didn't really pool hop last year, is the splash pad over by Tower 1, I can't remember.


----------



## Belle599

shaylyn said:


> Anyone stay 2 weeks at Bonnet Creek?



We are staying 11 nights in May!


----------



## Portugal1000

shaylyn said:


> Anyone stay 2 weeks at Bonnet Creek?



I have stayed 3 times, never less than 10 nights and stayed for 2 weeks once. Could easily stay longer. We have 3 weeks at SSR in August. Would actually prefer to have stayed at Bonnet Creek but because it was high season actually cheaper to stay st SSR with the 48% discount and free dining. Could have taken a chance on getting the reduced rate at 6 weeks which would be cheaper than Disney but could then ended up not being able to book either.


----------



## Portugal1000

aprilntommy2005 said:


> So we are booking with Ken!!! He and his wife seem VERY sweet!!! Im sure Im a pain in the butt ( with 101 questions) We were book with Disney CBR but this is our first trip and I don't want to go broke and NOT want to go back!! So I saw this Thread and I love the sound of Bonnet Creek!! Plus we will be using the Resort 3 full days just to chill out by the pool/room!! I can't wait to go now!! We are going the first week in Oct!!!! I like that its a 2 bedroom unit and not 2 double beds.. As much as I would love to stay on Disney I just cant see paying all this money out our first trip... Plus my 9 year old has med. needs ( OCD, ADD, Anxity, and Mild Ceberal Palsey ( very mild) ) However, he cant walk around longer then 30 mins without feeling pain... So I like that we can go to the park for 2 or 3 hours and back to our room to rest an hour or 2 and back to the park later that afternoon or night!! We will have his lil wheelchair we are buying from wallgreens ( just a 200.00 one) But it hold up to 200 lbs ( so for other parents who are thinking about renting one this is a good deal and its yours) renting one is like 150.00 a wk!! Just a thought!!
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts about our first trip feel free and share!! I love this site ( im new)



Bonnet Creek is a great resort for a first visit, you are very lucky because it took me 3 visits before I found it. Kept seeing the sign for Bonnet Creek but didn't know what it was, then found this site and the rest is history!
My advice for a first trip would be not to try and do everything and take plenty of time to enjoy the resort. We were there for 2 weeks in December and my favourite days were when we took 2 days out just to relax by the pool. Mind you that was our 7th Disney trip on 5 years so we have slowed down a bit.
Have fun.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof_2

MichaelColey said:


> You can find free crowd forecasts at easyWDW.com.  Generally, October is a pretty slow time at WDW.  Columbus Day weekend is the busiest time of the month, but it's still slower than it is right now.



Thanks so much!! Just what I was looking for


----------



## Deb123

Anyone know where the closest CiCi's Pizza is by WBC? Our trip is approaching fast. I just purchased the 2 buffets for $6 off of Groupons, we plan on eating their one night, BUT REALLLY hoping there's not one to far away! I'm hoping I could get an answer with you all-Thanks!!


----------



## Deb123

SoLonely said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering booking a 1 week stay at WBC.  I found a really good deal from a trusted seller on eBay for a Saturday to Saturday stay.  My family will be leaving the Disney Dream on Sunday morning and could arrive at WBC by 11:00 a.m.  Does anyone know if I booked a stay that started on Saturday, if I could check-in "late" (i.e. Sunday morning)?  I was told by the eBay seller that reservations will be cancelled for "no shows" after 24 hours.  Specifically, if someone doesn't check-in by 2 p.m. on the next day following the beginning of the reservation, then the reservation is cancelled.  We could check-in by 2 p.m. on Sunday, but I was concerned about bidding on a reservation that might be cancelled if I don't check-in on Saturday.
> 
> I thought someone here might have some experience with this.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm in the same situation as you! We bought our wk from ebay as well. Have already called WBC and the ressies are in our name. The ressie runs Sunday to Sunday, but we actually won't be able to check in until Monday- I'm just hoping everything will be ok!


----------



## dtum

Deb123 said:


> Anyone know where the closest CiCi's Pizza is by WBC? Our trip is approaching fast. I just purchased the 2 buffets for $6 off of Groupons, we plan on eating their one night, BUT REALLLY hoping there's not one to far away! I'm hoping I could get an answer with you all-Thanks!!



Just got those same groupons.  We're going to this one:

Kissimmee
5033 W Hwy 192
Kissimmee, Florida 34747


----------



## ~Mandy~

Deb123 said:


> Anyone know where the closest CiCi's Pizza is by WBC? Our trip is approaching fast. I just purchased the 2 buffets for $6 off of Groupons, we plan on eating their one night, BUT REALLLY hoping there's not one to far away! I'm hoping I could get an answer with you all-Thanks!!



I've been to this one:

13605 S Apopka Vineland Rd. 
Lake Buena Vista Florida 32821

It shouldn't take more than 10 minutes to get there.


----------



## Cepbush106

when you book with Ken do you put down a deposit, or do you pay the whole vacation rental up front? I haven't seen his mentioned anywhere in the thread


----------



## cjdj4

FYI - we need someone for the pay it forward non-perishable box from 5/1 to 5/7. If you are visiting for these dates please sign up on the Bonnet creek pay it forward thread


----------



## shaylyn

Portugal1000 said:


> I have stayed 3 times, never less than 10 nights and stayed for 2 weeks once. Could easily stay longer. We have 3 weeks at SSR in August. Would actually prefer to have stayed at Bonnet Creek but because it was high season actually cheaper to stay st SSR with the 48% discount and free dining. Could have taken a chance on getting the reduced rate at 6 weeks which would be cheaper than Disney but could then ended up not being able to book either.



Do you own or did you find someone to rent through?


----------



## Deb123

Does WBC have dvd's to rent??? Thanks!


----------



## Tab2Disney

~Mandy~ said:


> I've been to this one:
> 
> 13605 S Apopka Vineland Rd.
> Lake Buena Vista Florida 32821
> 
> It shouldn't take more than 10 minutes to get there.



This one is great, the manager is so nice!  And it is very easy to get to.


----------



## Portugal1000

shaylyn said:


> Do you own or did you find someone to rent through?



Hi
I booked with Ken at www.vacationupgrades.com for all 3 trips. Top class service and would absolutely recommend 100%. You will find lots of great reviews for him on here.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Cepbush106 said:


> when you book with Ken do you put down a deposit, or do you pay the whole vacation rental up front? I haven't seen his mentioned anywhere in the thread



He requires 1/3 deposit within 20 dys. of receipt of the rental agreement/your signed contract.  The balance is due 25 dys. prior to arrival date.

i.e. $840 = $280 deposit (divide the total amount of the stay by 3)


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

Just a quick thank you to all who have posted information on this thread.  I've been following it for a year now.  We are taking our first trip to Bonnet Creek in May/June of this year, with my DH, and 2 DD's (they will be 11 & almost 8) and my parents who are owners.  We'll be staying in a 3BR Deluxe for 11 nights.  I've stayed at WL (honeymoon in 1996), POR (May 99 & December 08) and cruised on the Disney Wonder for 3 nights after our stay in December 08.  My parents haven't been to DW since AK was under construction!  If anyone has questions about other Wyndham resorts, we've stayed at several and love them all!


----------



## Zoebear

Just a question about booking with Ken - I emailed last Tuesday (today being Sunday) and haven't heard from him yet, except for the automated response. Is this unusual ? We are flexible with our dates as flights are not booked yet (waiting for Cdn. seat sales) and maybe I wasn't specific enough  ? I gave a time period, length of stay etc otherwise as required.

Any advice on whether I should email again  ? I don't want to bug him.
Tks.


----------



## katallo

I would email again. He might be away.  I don't think it would bother him at all to receive a follow-up.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Are you close to the border?  We have always found that the prices for seats are WAY cheaper in the US than in Canada.  We too are waiting- for next year!!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Zoebear said:


> Just a question about booking with Ken - I emailed last Tuesday (today being Sunday) and haven't heard from him yet, except for the automated response. Is this unusual ? We are flexible with our dates as flights are not booked yet (waiting for Cdn. seat sales) and maybe I wasn't specific enough  ? I gave a time period, length of stay etc otherwise as required.
> 
> Any advice on whether I should email again  ? I don't want to bug him.
> Tks.



I e-mailed him on friday and have not heard back either.  Last two times I e-mailed him he responded immidiatly, so I am thinking he must be away.  I have only read possitive things about him so I am just going to be patient. I am sure he will respond as soon as he can.


----------



## kristieboyd

I'm renting a room at BC through a timeshare owner.  Can I call & request a fireworks view room myself, or does the owner have to call (I do have a guest pass, or whatever they're called).

Also, can I have something shipped to myself there?

Thanks!


----------



## caribear

Zoebear said:


> Just a question about booking with Ken - I emailed last Tuesday (today being Sunday) and haven't heard from him yet, except for the automated response. Is this unusual ? We are flexible with our dates as flights are not booked yet (waiting for Cdn. seat sales) and maybe I wasn't specific enough  ? I gave a time period, length of stay etc otherwise as required.
> 
> Any advice on whether I should email again  ? I don't want to bug him.
> Tks.





1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> I e-mailed him on friday and have not heard back either.  Last two times I e-mailed him he responded immidiatly, so I am thinking he must be away.  I have only read possitive things about him so I am just going to be patient. I am sure he will respond as soon as he can.



I just received a reply from him yesterday as I sent out our rental agreement. Hopefully you will hear something tomorrow...if not, I would email again.


----------



## lmf70

Zoebear said:


> Just a question about booking with Ken - I emailed last Tuesday (today being Sunday) and haven't heard from him yet, except for the automated response. Is this unusual ? We are flexible with our dates as flights are not booked yet (waiting for Cdn. seat sales) and maybe I wasn't specific enough  ? I gave a time period, length of stay etc otherwise as required.
> 
> Any advice on whether I should email again  ? I don't want to bug him.
> Tks.



I e-mailed last Monday morning and Denise called me Monday afternoon and had an e-mail from her with the details by Monday evening. 
I'd e-mail again.


----------



## Zoebear

Thanks all, for the responses. 
I will write him tomorrow. 
Zoe


----------



## disnee4life

Wow!Nice Hotel.


----------



## Disneyforus

kristieboyd said:


> I'm renting a room at BC through a timeshare owner.  Can I call & request a fireworks view room myself, or does the owner have to call (I do have a guest pass, or whatever they're called).
> 
> Also, can I have something shipped to myself there?
> 
> Thanks!



You can call and request yourself.  I called last week and put a request on ours. Lakeveiw and as high up as possible!


----------



## DCTooTall

Deb123 said:


> Does WBC have dvd's to rent??? Thanks!



  They do have a DVD rental machine down in the Activity center's arcade. (main building.).     To be honest though,   when I took a glance at it on my Nov '09 trip,   the prices were a bit high.   If you have a car,   I'd seriously recommend checking out a redbox or something instead since the prices would likely be more reasonable.

  The unit's do come with a DVD player...  and honestly,  i've been known to bring a couple DVD's from home in my carry-on.



kristieboyd said:


> I'm renting a room at BC through a timeshare owner.  Can I call & request a fireworks view room myself, or does the owner have to call (I do have a guest pass, or whatever they're called).
> 
> Also, can I have something shipped to myself there?
> 
> Thanks!



  You should be able to make to request yourself.    The General rule of thumb is to call the resort 2 weeks before your trip to make the request.   Any sooner and they may not have your information in the local system yet.

And yes,   You can usually ship stuff to yourself to a timeshare resort.   I think the usual procedure is to ship it to the resort w/ an Attention line with your name on it.     I'd probably recommend contacting the resort directly just to make sure you know their procedures.  (Such as the name requirements to ensure they'll accept the package and hold it for your arrival,   and where to pick it up (Luggage storage?  Front desk?) )


----------



## kristieboyd

Can anyone tell me what type of items we need to be sure to bring along that we wouldn't take to a normal hotel room?  This will be our first time in a time share unit.  I'm thinking laundry detergent, dish washer tabs, paper towels, toilet paper....what else?  Will we need other cleaning supplies?  Towels?  Other things I haven't thought of?

Thanks again!


----------



## DCTooTall

kristieboyd said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of items we need to be sure to bring along that we wouldn't take to a normal hotel room?  This will be our first time in a time share unit.  I'm thinking laundry detergent, dish washer tabs, paper towels, toilet paper....what else?  Will we need other cleaning supplies?  Towels?  Other things I haven't thought of?
> 
> Thanks again!



They will provide a couple packets of laundry detergent and dish washer detergent,   and there have been reports of them providing additional packets upon request.      The common suggestion would be to bring (or buy) dryer sheets however.

Toilet paper they provide several rolls per bathroom.... and again,  you can request more if needed.       There are often more than enough towels in the room for most people,    and with a washer/dryer you can always wash them if you find the need.

As for cleaning supplies.....   It really depends on how messy you think you'll be,  or how much of stickler for things being clean.     Unlike a hotel,  you won't have daily housekeeping (unless you pay extra to the resort directly for it).   However the unit is cleaned before you arrive,  and again when you leave.   As such,   as long as you don't make a huge mess,  you can get by without cleaning during the week.    It's your vacation afterall,    you can clean when you get home.


----------



## DisneyMamaof3girls

We are here now!  We have a 13th floor room in tower 5.  It's a great room and we were told this is a newer tower.  I can tell!  The appliances, tv's, appliances, etc. seem new.  So far we have used the pool and lazy river outside our tower as well as the play area outside tower 1.  We have plans to check out the pirate pool by tower 6 when we get back from the park tomorrow.  A few things I will want to remember next time:

1)  The check-in process can be long and they are definitely rude when you decline the free "breakfast" aka timeshare presentation.  I don't deal well with people being  rude to me, so next time I will have dh handle this part.   And, for what it's worth, I was as nice as nice can be.  Just politely said no thank you.

2)  I will bring dryer sheets next time.  I read that tip, but then totally forgot.  

3)  I was pleasantly surprised to find paper towels and a cookie sheet.  I did not expect the unit to have either of these items.  I will say the extra cookie sheet still came in handy (the one I brought from home).  

4)  We have not used the shuttle bus yet.  One major thing to note (at least to us) is that you cannot make rope drop at Magic Kingdom if you want to use the shuttle bus.  Today rope drop was at 8am and the first bus from Bonnet Creek did not pick up until 8am.  So, you could make a 9am Magic Kingdom opening, but not before then.  

5)  We did drive to MK today for rope drop.  Since there was a light rain crowds were way down and we walked on every ride until we left at 3pm!  Don't discount doing MK in the rain!!!

I'll try to post more thoughts later!


----------



## MommyPoppins

DisneyMamaof3girls said:


> We are here now!  We have a 13th floor room in tower 5.   Since there was a light rain crowds were way down and we walked on every ride until we left at 3pm!  Don't discount doing MK in the rain!!!
> 
> I'll try to post more thoughts later!



Can you post a picture of your view?

We did AK in the rain one day and it was eerily quiet. The rain is a great time to be at the parks.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Has anybody stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential?  If so, what building did you stay in?  Do you have any pictures you could post?  Thanks!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

DisneyMamaof3girls said:


> We are here now!  We have a 13th floor room in tower 5.



Hi from the 9th floor of tower 4! We have an awesome 2bdrm deluxe that is totally updated.  We didn't have plans to go to a park today so we spent the day here playing pool, ping pong, games, etc.  The balloon guy is awesome!!


----------



## shaylyn

Portugal1000 said:


> Hi
> I booked with Ken at www.vacationupgrades.com for all 3 trips. Top class service and would absolutely recommend 100%. You will find lots of great reviews for him on here.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## saysay

Just booked our trip for may with Lori at Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals...she is great to work with and has some good last minute deals!  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## julie1218

Cdn Gal said:


> Has anybody stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential?  If so, what building did you stay in?  Do you have any pictures you could post?  Thanks!



i was told all 3br presidentials are in tower 6.  i'll be in one on may 16!


----------



## DCTooTall

Cdn Gal said:


> Has anybody stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential?  If so, what building did you stay in?  Do you have any pictures you could post?  Thanks!





julie1218 said:


> i was told all 3br presidentials are in tower 6.  i'll be in one on may 16!




That is correct.    Another way to look at it is that ALL presidential units are in Tower 6,   with the exception of some 4 Bedroom Presidentials which are spread out among all the other buildings.


----------



## eeyoresnr

can someone tell me what is a 3 bedroom deluxe?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Hi everyone

Am staying at WBC for the first time in early December. Have pretty much only stayed onsite before, so had free parking at the parks.

We'll have a car, and even if we don't use it to go to the parks feel it's justified for airport to resort transport and back, the convenience of shopping, visiting other resorts, off-site for a meal or two, etc. But I'm having a hard time with the driving to the park issue. I usually drive to the parks (except MK), go back to the resort for an afternoon break, and like the convenience of having the car waiting in the lot. But it's $14 to park! I've never paid for parking. Even when it was $7 (and I thought that was too much). 

Interested to hear what other frugal-minded people with cars do. Do you pay the parking? Take the shuttle? 

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyoresnr said:


> can someone tell me what is a 3 bedroom deluxe?



  The resort basically has 2 types of rooms.   "Deluxe" and "Presidential".    For all intents and purposes,  the "Deluxe" units are the standard units at this resort.   The reason for the Deluxe designation even though it's the standard room has to do with the overall Wyndham system and it's standard for room designations.   (Standard / Deluxe....which has a Jaccuzzi/whirlpool tub / Presidential)


Now,  for the purposes of Wyndham Bonnett Creek,   Here is what you can expect as far as the room types.

Deluxe:   These rooms will have a Jacuzzi/whirlpool tub,   kitchen, and pull out sleeper sofa in the living room.   

Presidential: These rooms also have a Jacuzzi/Whirlpool tub,   Will have "upgraded decor" in the kitchen (stainless steel appliances, granite countertops),  They do NOT have a pull out sleeper Sofa ( so 2 less "max occupancy" vs. a Deluxe unit),    and will have few other minor upgrades over a deluxe unit in the furnishings.  I believe the newer presidential units also include a Bose sound system in the room.


Beyond that,  the rooms are virtually identical.   General layouts are the same (I think I've seen that some of the new presidentials in Tower 6 have a slightly different floorplan layout than the "deluxe" comparisons in the other tower).   And the bedroom furnishings (king,  2 doubles, queens,  etc)  tend to be standardized based off the number of bedrooms in the unit.



Does this help?




Stinky_Pete said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Am staying at WBC for the first time in early December. Have pretty much only stayed onsite before, so had free parking at the parks.
> 
> We'll have a car, and even if we don't use it to go to the parks feel it's justified for airport to resort transport and back, the convenience of shopping, visiting other resorts, off-site for a meal or two, etc. But I'm having a hard time with the driving to the park issue. I usually drive to the parks (except MK), go back to the resort for an afternoon break, and like the convenience of having the car waiting in the lot. But it's $14 to park! I've never paid for parking. Even when it was $7 (and I thought that was too much).
> 
> Interested to hear what other frugal-minded people with cars do. Do you pay the parking? Take the shuttle?
> 
> Thanks!



 Personally....  I just drive and pay to park.   I'm someone who enjoys the freedom of having my own car too much to deal with the shuttle.   The fact that you only pay once per day and just have to show your receipt for in/out or to park hop is also nice.


this past trip however I ended up splurging and getting an Annual Pass.   Since i'm planning another trip later in the year,   the cost of the annual pass ended up being a better deal for me than the cost of tickets + parking for both trips.      Depending on how many park days you plan on doing and your party size,   It may be worth it for you to upgrade at least one of your tickets to the AP.    the Free parking and merch discounts are nice and can help make up the cost difference.   If you plan on eating any Table Service restaurants onsite,   the Tables in Wonderland card you are eligible to get with the AP can also be quite nice.


----------



## eeyoresnr

DC thanks so much...this is our first time staying @ Bonnet Creek and we are really looking forward to it...I see many people on here talking about putting in room requests (buildings and certain views) does this really help? if so how and when is the best time to do this...we check in on the 10th of april...thanks again


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyoresnr said:


> DC thanks so much...this is our first time staying @ Bonnet Creek and we are really looking forward to it...I see many people on here talking about putting in room requests (buildings and certain views) does this really help? if so how and when is the best time to do this...we check in on the 10th of april...thanks again



The General consensus tends to be to make any room requests starting about 2 weeks before your arrival.     You can call the resort directly (think I posted the number once in this thread if you don't have it....   but it was awhile ago so i couldn't tell you what page or post #) since at the 2 week mark they should have your reservation in their local system.


As for if it helps and other stuff....    the best I can tell you is that it can't hurt.  They are usually pretty good at trying to accommodate requests,   but ultimately it comes down to if it's logistically possible between their availability.    Sometimes it'll work out that you get what you want,   other times it may not.  

Since I purchased my points,  I have stayed there twice.   The first time I requested a fireworks view and didn't quite get it (I was in the wrong wing of the building to get a good view) since they didn't have an open room.    This last trip I requested a lake view in a particular building,  and both requests were met.   (I realized after my previous trip that I'm seldom in the room at fireworks time,  but spend a lot of time on the patio since I smoke during the morning and late evening....   so ultimately a view of the lake/pool would be more desirable than a view of a parking lot that could see the fireworks)


----------



## MichaelColey

DCTooTall said:


> The resort basically has 2 types of rooms. "Deluxe" and "Presidential". For all intents and purposes, the "Deluxe" units are the standard units at this resort. The reason for the Deluxe designation even though it's the standard room has to do with the overall Wyndham system and it's standard for room designations. (Standard / Deluxe....which has a Jaccuzzi/whirlpool tub / Presidential)
> 
> 
> Now, for the purposes of Wyndham Bonnett Creek, Here is what you can expect as far as the room types.
> 
> Deluxe: These rooms will have a Jacuzzi/whirlpool tub, kitchen, and pull out sleeper sofa in the living room.
> 
> Presidential: These rooms also have a Jacuzzi/Whirlpool tub, Will have "upgraded decor" in the kitchen (stainless steel appliances, granite countertops), They do NOT have a pull out sleeper Sofa ( so 2 less "max occupancy" vs. a Deluxe unit), and will have few other minor upgrades over a deluxe unit in the furnishings. I believe the newer presidential units also include a Bose sound system in the room.
> 
> 
> Beyond that, the rooms are virtually identical. General layouts are the same (I think I've seen that some of the new presidentials in Tower 6 have a slightly different floorplan layout than the "deluxe" comparisons in the other tower). And the bedroom furnishings (king, 2 doubles, queens, etc) tend to be standardized based off the number of bedrooms in the unit.


Generally true, but with one notable exception that I discovered earlier in this thread.  1BR Presidential units are much bigger than 1BR Deluxe units.  (The other sizes are comparable between the two.)

Also, some (or all?) Deluxe units are a bit fancier than a typical Wyndham Deluxe (which is pretty nice anyway).  We're in a 2BR Deluxe right now, and it has granite countertops and flat screen TVs.

Personally, I would rather stay in a 2BR Deluxe than a 1BR Presidential.


----------



## tjlamphere

If I wanted to stay in a 1 or 2 Bedroom Presidential next February, what would be the approximate cost for a week?  Can you get a unit for only 3 days?  Or 5 days?  And do you rent from an owner...how do you connect with an owner?

Do any units have washer/dryer?

I have only stayed onsite at the CBR and ASSP resort, but with my 60th birthday coming up, I thought I might spend the extra $$$ and splurge on a nicer onsite resort.  I even thought of getting a few nights at the Poly, but I think that would run $ 225+ per night, and I have never paid that much for any room anywhere.

Being a Bonnet Creek newbie, any help would be greatly appreciated...I will probably only have 1 or 2 "milestone" birthdays after this one, and if/when I hit 70 or 80, a Disney vacation may not be in the cards, due to finances and or health issues...so this may be my last big chance to spend a milestone birthday in a nice, onsite place at WDW.

Thanks for any advice/recommendations...oh yes, it will probably be just the DW and me for this trip.


----------



## dtum

I read on the OP that there is Mini Golf.  Do they charge for that or is it included in the price of the resort?


----------



## can

DCTooTall said:


> As for if it helps and other stuff....    the best I can tell you is that it can't hurt.  They are usually pretty good at trying to accommodate requests,   but ultimately it comes down to if it's logistically possible between their availability.    Sometimes it'll work out that you get what you want,   other times it may not.



We have stayed as an owners' guest at BC before and this time when we checked in on Sat. had such a horrible experience, I will really think hard about coming back again.  

We had put in a request for Tower 3, Lake View.  Our papers from the owner said we could check in anytime after 3 pm.  Went at 3:10 pm to check in and waited approximately 20 min. or longer in line.  Once I got up to the counter, the girl told me since our request had been honored, the room was not finished yet and we would not be able to check in right then, but would have to come back after 4 pm, at which they still couldn't guarantee it would be ready.  I specifically asked the girl if we were being assigned a 2 br in Tower 3 with a Lake View and was told yes. 

Went back at 4:10 pm to wait in a line which was now twice as long as the 3:10 pm line.  After about 30 minutes got up to the desk and checked in. Was assigned Rm. 321 in Tower 3.  By this time we were in a bit of a hurry as we needed to be back at MCO to pick up my other daughter flying into FL for the first time from CA.  Go to Tower 3 and am looking all over unable to find Rm. 321.  Finally stopped a nice young man in the building who helped us with no luck.  He radioed a fellow employee who then tells us that Tower 3 has no Rm. 321, it is in Tower 1.  

By then I am getting frustrated as I a worried we are going to miss  the flight arrival.  Called the desk and am speaking with Steve, the room assignment supervisor, who tells me even after I explained all of the above, that this is the room we are being assigned that a VIP came in and they get preference over a "guest".

Went back to the check-in desk (my 3rd trip there) and see this Steve face-to-face.  He tells me that no one is assigned a room until you physically check in, so I shouldn't be angry.  I asked him if that was the case, why did the first young lady specifically tell me that our request for Tower 3 was being honored, and why didn't I receive that specific assignment when I came back as told because the room wasn't ready yet. He goes into a long winded explanation about the "levels" of ownership and how requests are filled.  He again told me of five different levels and how "guests" were at the bottom of the levels and how owners pay lots of money on monthly maintenance fees vs. a "guest".  He then goes on to say that the second young lady was brand spanking new and she gave us the wrong Tower.  I told him that if she was "brand spanking new" and this was one of their busiest weeks, probably not a good time for her to be left alone for the first time.  He then went on to say that Tower 2 had some huge water pipe break on Sat. and they either needed to re-locate some of the guests or the ones there were without water.  Now, my husband is a fireman part-time and in construction full-time and what we thought was odd was there were no plumbing trucks or clean-up trucks at the tower. Being this is one of the busiest times of the year you would think they would want it fixed and cleaned-up asap if their occupancy was at such a high rate. 

This Steve also told us that we wouldn't have a parking lot view, but a view of the golf course.  Right outside our balcony is three palm trees and the parking lot and the road that runs around the property.  As of yet, we have seen any golfer play through the parking lot.  

I have to say, I have not ever been treated with such coldness and arrogance as I was with this young man.  I explained to him that while I am much older than him, that in the business world, when I speak words to someone about anything, to me it is an agreement and I go out of my way to honor and make good on my words.  It is just good PR and business practice.  

Needless to say, we weren't there when my daughter got off her flight and we weren't able to meet her like we would have liked to.  I am going to speak with a property manager before we leave as I found this young man's attitude unacceptable.  

This morning my husband overheard a sales person giving a property tour tell some guests that they are in negotiations with Disney for regular bus service and they are required to build bus stop shelters according to Disney standards (which you can see several are being built currently).  Also heard being said that they are setting up a second check-in location in the area where the new one has just been completed.  

I hope they continue to make these changes.  This is a nice resort and place to stay, but unfortunately our stay didn't get off to such a good start with our check-in process.  Now, we can only hope that the weather will be a little more cooperative for the rest of the week.......


----------



## dtum

can said:


> We have stayed as an owners' guest at BC before and this time when we checked in on Sat. had such a horrible experience, I will really think hard about coming back again.
> 
> We had put in a request for Tower 3, Lake View.  Our papers from the owner said we could check in anytime after 3 pm.  Went at 3:10 pm to check in and waited approximately 20 min. or longer in line.  Once I got up to the counter, the girl told me since our request had been honored, the room was not finished yet and we would not be able to check in right then, but would have to come back after 4 pm, at which they still couldn't guarantee it would be ready.  I specifically asked the girl if we were being assigned a 2 br in Tower 3 with a Lake View and was told yes.
> 
> Went back at 4:10 pm to wait in a line which was now twice as long as the 3:10 pm line.  After about 30 minutes got up to the desk and checked in. Was assigned Rm. 321 in Tower 3.  By this time we were in a bit of a hurry as we needed to be back at MCO to pick up my other daughter flying into FL for the first time from CA.  Go to Tower 3 and am looking all over unable to find Rm. 321.  Finally stopped a nice young man in the building who helped us with no luck.  He radioed a fellow employee who then tells us that Tower 3 has no Rm. 321, it is in Tower 1.
> 
> By then I am getting frustrated as I a worried we are going to miss  the flight arrival.  Called the desk and am speaking with Steve, the room assignment supervisor, who tells me even after I explained all of the above, that this is the room we are being assigned that a VIP came in and they get preference over a "guest".
> 
> Went back to the check-in desk (my 3rd trip there) and see this Steve face-to-face.  He tells me that no one is assigned a room until you physically check in, so I shouldn't be angry.  I asked him if that was the case, why did the first young lady specifically tell me that our request for Tower 3 was being honored, and why didn't I receive that specific assignment when I came back as told because the room wasn't ready yet. He goes into a long winded explanation about the "levels" of ownership and how requests are filled.  He again told me of five different levels and how "guests" were at the bottom of the levels and how owners pay lots of money on monthly maintenance fees vs. a "guest".  He then goes on to say that the second young lady was brand spanking new and she gave us the wrong Tower.  I told him that if she was "brand spanking new" and this was one of their busiest weeks, probably not a good time for her to be left alone for the first time.  He then went on to say that Tower 2 had some huge water pipe break on Sat. and they either needed to re-locate some of the guests or the ones there were without water.  Now, my husband is a fireman part-time and in construction full-time and what we thought was odd was there were no plumbing trucks or clean-up trucks at the tower. Being this is one of the busiest times of the year you would think they would want it fixed and cleaned-up asap if their occupancy was at such a high rate.
> 
> This Steve also told us that we wouldn't have a parking lot view, but a view of the golf course.  Right outside our balcony is three palm trees and the parking lot and the road that runs around the property.  As of yet, we have seen any golfer play through the parking lot.
> 
> I have to say, I have not ever been treated with such coldness and arrogance as I was with this young man.  I explained to him that while I am much older than him, that in the business world, when I speak words to someone about anything, to me it is an agreement and I go out of my way to honor and make good on my words.  It is just good PR and business practice.
> 
> Needless to say, we weren't there when my daughter got off her flight and we weren't able to meet her like we would have liked to.  I am going to speak with a property manager before we leave as I found this young man's attitude unacceptable.
> 
> This morning my husband overheard a sales person giving a property tour tell some guests that they are in negotiations with Disney for regular bus service and they are required to build bus stop shelters according to Disney standards (which you can see several are being built currently).  Also heard being said that they are setting up a second check-in location in the area where the new one has just been completed.
> 
> I hope they continue to make these changes.  This is a nice resort and place to stay, but unfortunately our stay didn't get off to such a good start with our check-in process.  Now, we can only hope that the weather will be a little more cooperative for the rest of the week.......



Wonder if checking in during the week would be better.


----------



## TnTWalter

Stinky_Pete said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Am staying at WBC for the first time in early December. Have pretty much only stayed onsite before, so had free parking at the parks.
> 
> We'll have a car, and even if we don't use it to go to the parks feel it's justified for airport to resort transport and back, the convenience of shopping, visiting other resorts, off-site for a meal or two, etc. But I'm having a hard time with the driving to the park issue. I usually drive to the parks (except MK), go back to the resort for an afternoon break, and like the convenience of having the car waiting in the lot. But it's $14 to park! I've never paid for parking. Even when it was $7 (and I thought that was too much).
> 
> Interested to hear what other frugal-minded people with cars do. Do you pay the parking? Take the shuttle?
> 
> Thanks!




$14 per day no matter how many times you go in and out or go from park to park....that's a great deal to have transportation available on your schedule IMHO and I'm frugal.

Think about how much you're saving staying at BC vs getting free parking to stay onsite....much better DEAL.


----------



## Brian Noble

You could pay Disney's room prices, and get parking for "free", or you could pay so much less for a Bonnet Creek room that the $14 is literally an afterthought.

Up to you.  I know which one I would do. 

I think it is wise to take this attitude in general.  Otherwise, you are just cutting off your nose to spite your face.  For instance, some people will only fly on an airline that doesn't charge for bags---even if their "all inclusive" price is higher than booking on another airline plus paying for bags, etc.


----------



## 2ofUs

tjlamphere said:


> If I wanted to stay in a 1 or 2 Bedroom Presidential next February, what would be the approximate cost for a week?  Can you get a unit for only 3 days?  Or 5 days?  And do you rent from an owner...how do you connect with an owner?
> * We have friends that are Platinum owners and we get points through them. We always pay for 7 days, but have split them adn used as a 3 day & 4 day stay at 2 different locations.*
> Do any units have washer/dryer? * All units have W/D, some are stacked, some are side by side.*
> 
> I have only stayed onsite at the CBR and ASSP resort, but with my 60th birthday coming up, I thought I might spend the extra $$$ and splurge on a nicer onsite resort.  I even thought of getting a few nights at the Poly, but I think that would run $ 225+ per night, and I have never paid that much for any room anywhere.  *Biggest advantage of Poly is location - right by TTC & on the monorail line - nice.  But the cost is high.  We love WBC and don't mind driving at all.*
> 
> Being a Bonnet Creek newbie, any help would be greatly appreciated...I will probably only have 1 or 2 "milestone" birthdays after this one, and if/when I hit 70 or 80, a Disney vacation may not be in the cards, due to finances and or health issues...so this may be my last big chance to spend a milestone birthday in a nice, onsite place at WDW. *Can't think of a better place to turn 60 - though the only BD I spent there was when I turned 62 - and I'm still counting.  Where else can you act like a kid again and no one minds?*
> 
> Thanks for any advice/recommendations...oh yes, it will probably be just the DW and me for this trip.



*It is nice to have a full kitchen, even if you just carry home leftovers.  They have dishes, glasses, pots & pans, pretty much whatever you need.  All you'll get at Poly, etc., is a small fridge. And DVC, at least the studios, provide paper plates & bowls.  

We use Garden Grocer and have food delivered to the resort so we don't have to stop and buy it.  You can also have pizza delivered, but we found it to be quite expensive and not as good as we are used to.  

The W/D really help me when it comes to packing - I can get by with far less knowing I can toss in a load!  They do provide detergent & softener, but we always take some of our own.

Hope the 2 of you enjoy your stay!  *


----------



## julie1218

this may sound crazy to some (my dh), but it makes sense to me.  i view my rate AFTER taxes/fees for wbc as $116/night.  this is $72.50 (condo all fees/taxes), $14 (parking at DISNEY (free parking at wbc)), and $29.50 (rental car).  

then, i think what that compares to on site.  could i get a 1 bedroom with full kitchen, washer/dryer, awesome pools, activites on site, and CHAUFFEUR service for $116 night at disney???  yup.  it's chauffeur service.  when i am ready to go, that rental car takes me and my family, just us, exactly wherever we want to go.  we don't stop at any other stops, and that rental car waits for us and is ready to leave EXACTLY whenever we are ready.  i think $116/night is great for a one bedroom WITH CHAUFFEUR service!!

btw, don't forget that you have a GREAT chance for upgrading in advance of arrival at wbc (we got upgraded to in a 3 bedroom for that $116/night) and, from what i read, an unreliable chance for upgrade when you arrive on site.  also, when comparing prices don't forget to figure in about $5/day for maid tipping on site at wdw.

i think it's the deal of the century, and i am completely stoked about paying $14 and not messing around with wdw transport.


----------



## Upatnoon

can said:


> We have stayed as an owners' guest at BC before and this time when we checked in on Sat. had such a horrible experience, I will really think hard about coming back again.
> 
> We had put in a request for Tower 3, Lake View.  Our papers from the owner said we could check in anytime after 3 pm.  Went at 3:10 pm to check in and waited approximately 20 min. or longer in line.  Once I got up to the counter, the girl told me since our request had been honored, the room was not finished yet and we would not be able to check in right then, but would have to come back after 4 pm, at which they still couldn't guarantee it would be ready.  I specifically asked the girl if we were being assigned a 2 br in Tower 3 with a Lake View and was told yes.
> 
> Went back at 4:10 pm to wait in a line which was now twice as long as the 3:10 pm line.  After about 30 minutes got up to the desk and checked in. Was assigned Rm. 321 in Tower 3.  By this time we were in a bit of a hurry as we needed to be back at MCO to pick up my other daughter flying into FL for the first time from CA.  Go to Tower 3 and am looking all over unable to find Rm. 321.  Finally stopped a nice young man in the building who helped us with no luck.  He radioed a fellow employee who then tells us that Tower 3 has no Rm. 321, it is in Tower 1.
> 
> By then I am getting frustrated as I a worried we are going to miss  the flight arrival.  Called the desk and am speaking with Steve, the room assignment supervisor, who tells me even after I explained all of the above, that this is the room we are being assigned that a VIP came in and they get preference over a "guest".
> 
> Went back to the check-in desk (my 3rd trip there) and see this Steve face-to-face.  He tells me that no one is assigned a room until you physically check in, so I shouldn't be angry.  I asked him if that was the case, why did the first young lady specifically tell me that our request for Tower 3 was being honored, and why didn't I receive that specific assignment when I came back as told because the room wasn't ready yet. He goes into a long winded explanation about the "levels" of ownership and how requests are filled.  He again told me of five different levels and how "guests" were at the bottom of the levels and how owners pay lots of money on monthly maintenance fees vs. a "guest".  He then goes on to say that the second young lady was brand spanking new and she gave us the wrong Tower.  I told him that if she was "brand spanking new" and this was one of their busiest weeks, probably not a good time for her to be left alone for the first time.  He then went on to say that Tower 2 had some huge water pipe break on Sat. and they either needed to re-locate some of the guests or the ones there were without water.  Now, my husband is a fireman part-time and in construction full-time and what we thought was odd was there were no plumbing trucks or clean-up trucks at the tower. Being this is one of the busiest times of the year you would think they would want it fixed and cleaned-up asap if their occupancy was at such a high rate.
> 
> This Steve also told us that we wouldn't have a parking lot view, but a view of the golf course.  Right outside our balcony is three palm trees and the parking lot and the road that runs around the property.  As of yet, we have seen any golfer play through the parking lot.
> 
> I have to say, I have not ever been treated with such coldness and arrogance as I was with this young man.  I explained to him that while I am much older than him, that in the business world, when I speak words to someone about anything, to me it is an agreement and I go out of my way to honor and make good on my words.  It is just good PR and business practice.
> 
> Needless to say, we weren't there when my daughter got off her flight and we weren't able to meet her like we would have liked to.  I am going to speak with a property manager before we leave as I found this young man's attitude unacceptable.
> 
> This morning my husband overheard a sales person giving a property tour tell some guests that they are in negotiations with Disney for regular bus service and they are required to build bus stop shelters according to Disney standards (which you can see several are being built currently).  Also heard being said that they are setting up a second check-in location in the area where the new one has just been completed.
> 
> I hope they continue to make these changes.  This is a nice resort and place to stay, but unfortunately our stay didn't get off to such a good start with our check-in process.  Now, we can only hope that the weather will be a little more cooperative for the rest of the week.......


There is a lot of talk on this thread about requests -- but as far as i can tell, and I have visited many times, you get your room when you check in unless you are VIP. When I check in I ask if I can stay in a certain area, then they usually tell me what's available. I really think calling ahead, unless you have zero expectations of success, is just setting yourself up for disappointment and needless stress.

Now I can see why disney charges extra for every view, and has a bunch for every property. I'm sure they were bombarded with requests and saw them as a great way to increase revenue.


----------



## MommyPoppins

julie1218 said:


> this may sound crazy to some (my dh), but it makes sense to me.  i view my rate AFTER taxes/fees for wbc as $116/night.  this is $72.50 (condo all fees/taxes), $14 (parking at DISNEY (free parking at wbc)), and $29.50 (rental car).
> 
> then, i think what that compares to on site.  could i get a 1 bedroom with full kitchen, washer/dryer, awesome pools, activites on site, and CHAUFFEUR service for $116 night at disney???  yup.  it's chauffeur service.  when i am ready to go, that rental car takes me and my family, just us, exactly wherever we want to go.  we don't stop at any other stops, and that rental car waits for us and is ready to leave EXACTLY whenever we are ready.  i think $116/night is great for a one bedroom WITH CHAUFFEUR service!!
> 
> btw, don't forget that you have a GREAT chance for upgrading in advance of arrival at wbc (we got upgraded to in a 3 bedroom for that $116/night) and, from what i read, an unreliable chance for upgrade when you arrive on site.  also, when comparing prices don't forget to figure in about $5/day for maid tipping on site at wdw.
> 
> i think it's the deal of the century, and i am completely stoked about paying $14 and not messing around with wdw transport.



Using your method of adding things up per night, $499 for our resort $98 for 7 days of parking and $50 for extra gas(I hope that is high, but we drive a 12 passenger van...) minus $9.98 for going through ebates when I got our room,  our 7 night stay in a 2 bedroom at bonnet creek is $91 per night. About the same as one room at a value with an AP rate, and clearly we would need two rooms. Last time I checked the pools at the values are L-A-M-E compared to the pools, lazy rivers, 2 slides and mini golf at BC. lol! It's a no brainer for sure! 

And I LOVE not having to tip a maid! That adds up! And it totally creeps me out that they probably wiped down my neighbors toilet with the same rag they wiped mine with.  

(not to mention how much we are saving by eating our meals in or bring lunch with us!!!)


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Thanks everyone for helping me put things in perspective. 

I am very excited about staying there and know I will spend much, much less money overall even with parking than I have paid at, say, the Wilderness Lodge. Plus, I remember from my days as a DVC owner how nice it is having the extra room, kitchen, laundry, etc. Not having to eat out every meal alone will cover the parking!

I know - $14 to park is cheap compared to (name of big city here). But that's $100 for a week! I'll probably try the shuttle and then buckle under and pay the parking. I was just hoping to hear from someone who says "oh we always take the shuttle and it's great!"

On another note: What I don't get is that the woman at Wyndam (who said she has stayed here numerous times and loves it, btw) said she is putting us in tower 6 with a fireworks view. Maybe they pre-assign for owners? But this far out? We're not going until December.


----------



## Janet Hill

Stinky_Pete said:


> On another note: What I don't get is that the woman at Wyndam (who said she has stayed here numerous times and loves it, btw) said she is putting us in tower 6 with a fireworks view. Maybe they pre-assign for owners? But this far out? We're not going until December.



VIP Owners can reserve specific rooms; however, once the owner who reserved the specific room gets a guest confirmation, Wyndham may or may not honor it.  VIP benefits do not transfer to guests, which includes specific room requests and early check-in.   

Seems that BC has been bending the rules for so long people expect it, and get angry when they don't.


----------



## darrius1st

Does anyone know where on this thread I can find the difference between a  2Br Deluxe and a 2 Br Presidental?


----------



## julie1218

Stinky_Pete said:


> Thanks everyone for helping me put things in perspective.
> 
> I am very excited about staying there and know I will spend much, much less money overall even with parking than I have paid at, say, the Wilderness Lodge. Plus, I remember from my days as a DVC owner how nice it is having the extra room, kitchen, laundry, etc. Not having to eat out every meal alone will cover the parking!
> 
> I know - $14 to park is cheap compared to (name of big city here). But that's $100 for a week! I'll probably try the shuttle and then buckle under and pay the parking. I was just hoping to hear from someone who says "oh we always take the shuttle and it's great!"
> 
> On another note: What I don't get is that the woman at Wyndam (who said she has stayed here numerous times and loves it, btw) said she is putting us in tower 6 with a fireworks view. Maybe they pre-assign for owners? But this far out? We're not going until December.



from what i've read, i don't think you'll hear that about the shuttle.  it's just not as great as driving your car.

remember that you are paying well over that $100 a week when on site for the privilege of riding the wdw bus.  if you lump parking and wdw transport in the same category of "transportation," it might be easier to live with that $14/day.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Janet Hill said:


> VIP Owners can reserve specific rooms; however, once the owner who reserved the specific room gets a guest confirmation, Wyndham may or may not honor it.



The person I'm staying there with is a Wyndam owner. Not at BC, but another Wyndam property. Don't know if he's a "VIP".


----------



## julie1218

Janet Hill said:


> VIP Owners can reserve specific rooms; however, once the owner who reserved the specific room gets a guest confirmation, Wyndham may or may not honor it.  VIP benefits do not transfer to guests, which includes specific room requests and early check-in.
> 
> Seems that BC has been bending the rules for so long people expect it, and get angry when they don't.



this is really interesting to me because i was about to ask a related question.  i would like a fireworks view from tower 6 (which i believe is even numbered rooms-is that right?).  we are in tower 6 forsure because we are 3 br presidential.

when the owner i am renting from upgraded me, he said that i would, at that moment, be assigned a specific room number.  it was to do with upgrading apparently.  he said that room number would be on my confirmation docs which i should be getting in the mail shortly.  he said that there was no way to change that room number even i wanted to.  we are locked into that specific room.   this seems to be the opposite of what i have read here--that you get your room assigned at check in or that even vips don't always have the specific room requests honored and that vip benefits don't transfer to guests.  

someone please explain?  am i forsure in a certain room even though i do not arrive until may 16?  this would be great if it's fireworks view and bad if it's parking lot view!


----------



## Janet Hill

Stinky_Pete said:


> The person I'm staying there with is a Wyndam owner. Not at BC, but another Wyndam property. Don't know if he's a "VIP".



Doesn't matter which property he owns, VIP benefits will apply.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Janet Hill said:


> VIP Owners can reserve specific rooms; however, once the owner who reserved the specific room gets a guest confirmation, Wyndham may or may not honor it.  VIP benefits do not transfer to guests, which includes specific room requests and early check-in.
> 
> Seems that BC has been bending the rules for so long people expect it, and get angry when they don't.



Boy am I hoping this is true.

We're assigned to building 1 (or 2) in a 4 b/r Pres. Suite and I was hoping we could get bldg. 5 (or even 6).  We'll be checking in late too (probably after 8:30 pm) so I'm hoping they give it away and have to put us in another tower  .


----------



## Janet Hill

I cut and pasted the following from the Wyndham website:


"VIP benefits apply when making a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus reservation only. If you are traveling on an external exchange reservation, a PlusPartners® reservation, a cruise reservation, an Adventures trip, a rental reservation or when staying at a non-Wyndham Vacation Resorts managed property, your VIP benefits are not applicable.

All VIP benefits, both while planning your vacation and during your stay, are exclusively for VIP members of CLUB WYNDHAM Plus. When a Guest Confirmation is applied to a reservation, VIP benefits extended to that reservation will no longer be valid unless you, the VIP member, are traveling with your guest for the length of the reservation. Guests traveling without a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus VIP Member present will not receive VIP benefits during their stay."


----------



## Janet Hill

The few times that I have rented points to others, I will always make their requests known and try to book a specific room if available; however, I always tell them there is no guarantee.

Seems that Wyndham has recognized "view" issues in the newer properties and have built point differences into the structure.  At the Wilderness property in TN with the waterpark (forget the name right now), there are point differences for waterpark views.  At the newer beach properties view and floor matter.  

I've been told by various salespeople (yes I know they lie), that even the point discounts and upgrades will not pass to guests in the future.  Who knows, but this would certainly take the wind out of the sails of the mega-renters.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

julie1218 said:


> this is really interesting to me because i was about to ask a related question.  i would like a fireworks view from tower 6 (which i believe is even numbered rooms-is that right?).  we are in tower 6 forsure because we are 3 br presidential.
> 
> when the owner i am renting from upgraded me, he said that i would, at that moment, be assigned a specific room number.  it was to do with upgrading apparently.  he said that room number would be on my confirmation docs which i should be getting in the mail shortly.  he said that there was no way to change that room number even i wanted to.  we are locked into that specific room.   this seems to be the opposite of what i have read here--that you get your room assigned at check in or that even vips don't always have the specific room requests honored and that vip benefits don't transfer to guests.
> 
> someone please explain?  am i forsure in a certain room even though i do not arrive until may 16?  this would be great if it's fireworks view and bad if it's parking lot view!



We are hoping to stay in a 2 BR Pres unit in Aug. I have read through this whole thread, and if I understand if correctly, all pres units are assigned when making your reservation. So there are no surprises when you check-in, you will know ahead of time what unit you have. This applies only to the pres units. If I am wrong I am sure someone will correct me.


----------



## jerseyboy00

When we were there 4 years ago, the shuttle wasnt that bad. It got a little packed at times, but we never ran into a problem.


----------



## mamafrei

For Stinky Pete:

We drive down to WDW every time, from NJ.  When we get there, check in and unload our stuff, our car stays parked in that same spot until we depart to go home.....unless of course we need groceries or such.  

We take the BC shuttle every time, to and from each park and we love it.  We've had very friendly drivers who were great!  They are very prompt at pick up and drop off......so be there when the schedule indicates when you should be.  We had absolutely no problems what so ever all the times we've used it.  

We also have 3 young children and it was so much easier to just hop on and go!  I know a lot of people don't give the shuttle much credit but we had absolutely no problems with it was so ever on our visits there.  Hope this helps you and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Belle599

MichaelColey said:


> We're in a 2BR Deluxe right now, and it has granite countertops and flat screen TVs.



Hi there, which building/floor/view has the granite in the 2BR deluxe?  From your flat screen TV comment is it correct to assume that some 2BR deluxes still have old tube TVs?


----------



## katallo

Belle599 said:


> Hi there, which building/floor/view has the granite in the 2BR deluxe?  From your flat screen TV comment is it correct to assume that some 2BR deluxes still have old tube TVs?



I was curious about the tv's.  I called and they said all units now have flat screens.


----------



## ttfn3

We stayed in tower 2 last week, and they still have the old tube tvs.  It was fine with us - since we had an awesome view from our balcony - which I preferred to the TV.  

As for the shuttles - we stayed at WBC a year ago in March and last week.  The shuttles are definitely much fuller with the opening of tower 6.  Plus, I believe capacity is up.  The economy must be doing much better because it was much more crowded in Central Florida this year, than last.


----------



## tjlamphere

After reading many of these BC threads, I am sold on trying out BC.  So how do I connect with an owner to buy/rent/lease their points for a February week at BC?

Do you have to check in on a Saturday or Sunday?

I read the word "tower" in a post.  How many stories is BC...I have stayed in timeshare resorts that are multiple units no more than 3 stories high, and I just stayed at the Hilton Parc Soleil that is 15 stories high.  What is the layout of BC?

Sounds like a great place and can't wait to get there for a February 2012 rental...no better place to spend my 60th Birthday !!!!!


----------



## verlee

tjlamphere said:


> After reading many of these BC threads, I am sold on trying out BC.  So how do I connect with an owner to buy/rent/lease their points for a February week at BC?
> 
> Do you have to check in on a Saturday or Sunday?
> 
> I read the word "tower" in a post.  How many stories is BC...I have stayed in timeshare resorts that are multiple units no more than 3 stories high, and I just stayed at the Hilton Parc Soleil that is 15 stories high.  What is the layout of BC?
> 
> Sounds like a great place and can't wait to get there for a February 2012 rental...no better place to spend my 60th Birthday !!!!!



There are 6 bldgs in the WBC resort, with a 7th bldg hotel being built as we speak. Most have 15 floors, I am not sure if all do. They all surround a lake. You do not need to check in on Sat or Sunday. You will need to rent points from a Wyndham timeshare owner. You can find them on Ebay, Red Week, or there is man named Ken that many rent from. The best deals are 60 days out from when you want to stay. Or you can rent directly from Wyndham but you will pay more.


----------



## honeymom

How often do the shuttles run?

Do the shuttles run back from the parks during the middle of the day, or only later in the day?


----------



## verlee

honeymom said:


> How often do the shuttles run?
> 
> Do the shuttles run back from the parks during the middle of the day, or only later in the day?




All but Mk are later afternoon. Mk returns start at noon. AK and DHS are after 4pm. I am guessing but I think Epcot was around 3pm.  There are schedules posted on this thread. I think the first page can direct you to one.


----------



## katallo

ttfn3 said:


> We stayed in tower 2 last week, and they still have the old tube tvs.  It was fine with us - since we had an awesome view from our balcony - which I preferred to the TV.
> 
> As for the shuttles - we stayed at WBC a year ago in March and last week.  The shuttles are definitely much fuller with the opening of tower 6.  Plus, I believe capacity is up.  The economy must be doing much better because it was much more crowded in Central Florida this year, than last.



Thanks so much for the update on the tv's.  It's not really important to us, but it's great to know this thread has all of the accurate info!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

verlee said:


> All but Mk are later afternoon. Mk returns start at noon. AK and DHS are after 4pm. I am guessing but I think Epcot was around 3pm.  There are schedules posted on this thread. I think the first page can direct you to one.



Oh wow really? Now I know I'll be paying for parking. I'm usually ready for a rest at my resort by around 2 p.m.


----------



## DisneyMamaof3girls

We are here now and used the shuttle for the first time today to go to Animal Kingdom.  We did not like it!  We weren't ready to go for the 4pm pick-up, but were past ready by the time 6pm came.  The drivers were great, really funny actually.  We just didn't care for the schedule or the fact that each bus goes to two parks (we were the second drop off and the first pick up, making for a long ride each way).  Also, I mentioned earlier, you cannot make an 8am MK rope drop with the bus schedule currently.

My dh HATED taking the shuttle bus while I just found it inconvenient.  We will be driving in the future.


----------



## TotoToo

DisneyMamaof3girls said:


> We are here now and used the shuttle for the first time today to go to Animal Kingdom.  We did not like it!  We weren't ready to go for the 4pm pick-up, but were past ready by the time 6pm came.  The drivers were great, really funny actually.  We just didn't care for the schedule or the fact that each bus goes to two parks (we were the second drop off and the first pick up, making for a long ride each way).  Also, I mentioned earlier, you cannot make an 8am MK rope drop with the bus schedule currently.
> 
> My dh HATED taking the shuttle bus while I just found it inconvenient.  We will be driving in the future.



Dealing with any of the Disney or third party transportation is a study in frustration.  We avoid it by always having a car.  Paying to park is small potatoes for the convenience.


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> Also, some (or all?) Deluxe units are a bit fancier than a typical Wyndham Deluxe (which is pretty nice anyway). We're in a 2BR Deluxe right now, and it has granite countertops and flat screen TVs.





Belle599 said:


> Hi there, which building/floor/view has the granite in the 2BR deluxe? From your flat screen TV comment is it correct to assume that some 2BR deluxes still have old tube TVs?


We're in building 6 with a parking lot view.


----------



## julie1218

MichaelColey said:


> We're in building 6 with a parking lot view.



is your room number odd or even?


----------



## fuzzyjelly

MichaelColey said:


> We're in building 6 with a parking lot view.



Any chance you could post a picture of your view?  We'll have the same one when we go down and I'd really like to know what we'll be looking at.

Thanks!!


----------



## JennCa

Just wanted to say we are going to ry it for the first time this summer! My parents just booked with Farrell and it was a very easy transaction, nice to be able to talk to a real person just in case you have any issues.

Will write a review when we get back.

Jenn


----------



## Belle599

MichaelColey said:


> We're in building 6 with a parking lot view.



Thank you!!  Do you know how high up the deluxe units go and on what floor the presidential units begin in building 6?


----------



## QJ411

One of my bff's insisted that we tried BC; from the photos on this thread and her persistance, I finally caved and booked with Denise at http://www.vacationUpgrades.com, she was mega helpful and we can not wait to check it out!  I am a little bit nervous about the lack of 'Disney Magic' but from what I've read everyone seems pretty happy so far.  And the photos look amazing, we can't wait.


----------



## julie1218

do the bathrooms at wbc have vent fans?  how quiet/loud are they?  can you have the vent ON and the bathroom light OFF?  i am hoping for YES THEY DO HAVE THEM and LOUD.  that is what we use for white noise when my kids sleep.

if not, i can always my iphone white noise app, but that bathroom fan is handy to have for early to bed kids!

we are in 3 br presidential, tower 6 if that matters.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

May someone who is there now or visited recently confirm what the pool and spa hours are.  I have read conflicting reports.  10:00 p.m. and midnight.  Just wondering which one.  Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> May someone who is there now or visited recently confirm what the pool and spa hours are.  I have read conflicting reports.  10:00 p.m. and midnight.  Just wondering which one.  Thanks!



The POSTED time is 10pm.

However from my experience a couple weeks ago they don't come around the actually kick you out until Midnight.


  When someone in my party asked about it,   they said that a couple years ago they used to let people use them all night long though since often the overnight people were quiet,  and sometimes even people who had traveled all day/from a different time zone which it wasn't THAT late...  but due to repeated incidents of idiots basically trashing the place they had to institute the hard midnight close time.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

DCTooTall said:


> The POSTED time is 10pm.
> 
> However from my experience a couple weeks ago they don't come around the actually kick you out until Midnight.
> 
> 
> When someone in my party asked about it,   they said that a couple years ago they used to let people use them all night long though since often the overnight people were quiet,  and sometimes even people who had traveled all day/from a different time zone which it wasn't THAT late...  but due to repeated incidents of idiots basically trashing the place they had to institute the hard midnight close time.



Thanks for the info.  I hope the are lenient on the time, I was hoping to spend some evening time at the pool, and we don't usually get back until at least 10:00.


----------



## verlee

julie1218 said:


> do the bathrooms at wbc have vent fans?  how quiet/loud are they?  can you have the vent ON and the bathroom light OFF?  i am hoping for YES THEY DO HAVE THEM and LOUD.  that is what we use for white noise when my kids sleep.
> 
> if not, i can always my iphone white noise app, but that bathroom fan is handy to have for early to bed kids!
> 
> we are in 3 br presidential, tower 6 if that matters.



We usually use this too.... The lights were connected to the fans and they were not super loud, especially when you have to almost close the door to keep out the light. We did use it though.


----------



## Deb123

Leaving for WBC for the first time in just a few wks. I have read conflicting reports about the shuttles. But I am thinking I am going to like the shuttles because of the scheduled times. We stayed on property 6 times last yrs, and I can tell u on more than one occasion we had to wait over 45 minutes for a Disney bus. I think it will be a nice change to actually KNOW exactly what time a bus will come, and I can plan accordingly. You guys on this board have got me excited to try this resort out! Can't wait!


----------



## saysay

tjlamphere said:


> After reading many of these BC threads, I am sold on trying out BC.  So how do I connect with an owner to buy/rent/lease their points for a February week at BC?
> 
> Do you have to check in on a Saturday or Sunday?
> 
> I read the word "tower" in a post.  How many stories is BC...I have stayed in timeshare resorts that are multiple units no more than 3 stories high, and I just stayed at the Hilton Parc Soleil that is 15 stories high.  What is the layout of BC?
> 
> Sounds like a great place and can't wait to get there for a February 2012 rental...no better place to spend my 60th Birthday !!!!!



I have rented twice through Lori at Sun or Snow Vacation rentals.  Her last minute prices are great. http://www.sunorsnowvacationrentals.com  she is also super nice to deal with! I beleive I found her on VRBO, and last year was my first year renting a time share....LOVED IT!


----------



## saysay

Deb123 said:


> Leaving for WBC for the first time in just a few wks. I have read conflicting reports about the shuttles. But I am thinking I am going to like the shuttles because of the scheduled times. We stayed on property 6 times last yrs, and I can tell u on more than one occasion we had to wait over 45 minutes for a Disney bus. I think it will be a nice change to actually KNOW exactly what time a bus will come, and I can plan accordingly. You guys on this board have got me excited to try this resort out! Can't wait!



We only had a problem 1 time with crowds the bus was packed and when we got to epcot only 3 people could get on....BUT the driver told them he would be right back which is close by so maybe they had to wait another 20minutes.  Other than that one day, no problems at all.  Give them a chance, they might not work for all, but I think will work for most.


----------



## clshirk

QJ411 said:


> One of my bff's insisted that we tried BC; from the photos on this thread and her persistance, I finally caved and booked with Denise at http://www.vacationUpgrades.com, she was mega helpful and we can not wait to check it out!  I am a little bit nervous about the lack of 'Disney Magic' but from what I've read everyone seems pretty happy so far.  And the photos look amazing, we can't wait.



So I checked out the pics on the website... they are beautiful!  
Question, can anyone use any of the pools, amenities outdoors?  Or do you use what is closest to your building?


----------



## MichaelColey

julie1218 said:


> do the bathrooms at wbc have vent fans? how quiet/loud are they? can you have the vent ON and the bathroom light OFF? i am hoping for YES THEY DO HAVE THEM and LOUD. that is what we use for white noise when my kids sleep.


I can't speak for all of the units, but in the one we're in there are two switches in the bathroom.  One controls the exhaust fan and some lights.  One controls other lights.  They make some noise, but aren't as loud as a Vornado (which we use), for instance.  If you have the fan on, though, you'll have at least one light on.



julie1218 said:


> is your room number odd or even?


Ours is an even room, parking lot view, building 6.



fuzzyjelly said:


> Any chance you could post a picture of your view? We'll have the same one when we go down and I'd really like to know what we'll be looking at.


We check out in the morning (and head to Saratoga Springs!).  I'll try to remember to take a picture, but no promises.  It's just the parking lot.  Nothing special.



Belle599 said:


> Thank you!! Do you know how high up the deluxe units go and on what floor the presidential units begin in building 6?


Not a clue.


----------



## verlee

clshirk said:


> So I checked out the pics on the website... they are beautiful!
> Question, can anyone use any of the pools, amenities outdoors?  Or do you use what is closest to your building?





The amenities are open to everyone.


----------



## dtum

Is it better to check in during the week instead of weekends?  It seems from what I've been reading the weekend check-ins have really long lines and we prefer to travel during the week so thought maybe that would help the check-in process.

Also, is there a charge for the mini golf or is that part of the amenities?


----------



## verlee

dtum said:


> Is it better to check in during the week instead of weekends?  It seems from what I've been reading the weekend check-ins have really long lines and we prefer to travel during the week so thought maybe that would help the check-in process.
> 
> Also, is there a charge for the mini golf or is that part of the amenities?



The golf is free. We checked in during the week. While I would not say that our wait was excessive, It did take longer then a normal hotel check in would take. We checked in on a Thursday around 7pm. There was on couple in front of us and it took about 40 min to check in. If we could have skipped the parking pass/come to our time share presentation talk it would have been a lot quicker. I would imagine if there was a long line to check in it would take quite awhile.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Just booked for next spring and I am sooooo glad that we did!  We booked a 3 bedroom presidential and there were only 4 units left!  More will open up later once the presidential reserve suites are let go if they are not booked, but I can't take the chance to wait until then.  I am so glad that we purchased at BC as our home resort b/c they said that if I waited until the 10 month mark there wouldn't be any left.  Now I just need to book the flights!


----------



## iamnanajo

Looking for some information from those who have used the pack and plays for infants. Are they readily available? Are there sheets or do we need to bring our own? How about mattress pads?

Thanks for any help. We will be at BC next month for the 1st time.


----------



## jshowe

dtum said:


> Is it better to check in during the week instead of weekends?  It seems from what I've been reading the weekend check-ins have really long lines and we prefer to travel during the week so thought maybe that would help the check-in process.
> 
> Also, is there a charge for the mini golf or is that part of the amenities?



We checked in this last Thursday around 5 p.m.  Took 10 minutes.  Went to main bldg this afternoon (Saturday) and check-in line was HUGE.  There were at least 125 ppl in line and this was BEFORE 4 pm check in time.   I would so recommend checking in during the week if possible.  

Mini golf is free... did that today. Nothing to write home about but something different to do.


----------



## MichaelColey

dtum said:


> Is it better to check in during the week instead of weekends? It seems from what I've been reading the weekend check-ins have really long lines and we prefer to travel during the week so thought maybe that would help the check-in process.


Checking in last Saturday didn't seem that bad, but we just checked out this morning (a Saturday checkout) and the elevators coming down were AWEFUL.  We were just finishing packing up at 10am, so I went down to check out and get a luggage cart.  I had to wait for about 6 elevator cars before one stopped that had room for one more person.  Then there was a wait at the desk.  Then a wait for a luggage cart.  Then a wait for an elevator up that had room (housekeeping was heading up, and there's not a separate service elevator).  Then heading back down with the full luggage cart, stroller, and three kids was a nightmare.  We didn't get out of the resort until about 11am.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

iamnanajo said:


> Looking for some information from those who have used the pack and plays for infants. Are they readily available? Are there sheets or do we need to bring our own? How about mattress pads?
> 
> Thanks for any help. We will be at BC next month for the 1st time.



We asked for a pack and play and a high chair at check-in, and both were in our room before we even made it up there. 

They did send sheets but it looked like a flat sheet.  I had brought a fitted sheet, so I didn't even open it up.  Not sure about the matress pad.  I have never used one when using a pack and play.


----------



## Alexander

Just, literally just, booked a week at Bonnet Creek through Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  I highly recommend him to anyone looking to stay here!  We have booked BC through Redweek before, but for this trip (in 2 weeks) there was nothing for us, but Ken was able to grab us a reservation!


----------



## TnTWalter

DO NOT GO AT 4PM ON BUSY SATURDAY...

OMgosh...we got to bonnet creek right at 4pm...oy oy oy....the line wound around the inside. it was INSANE. I made friends in line but still....hubby and kids went and played on playground and checked it out....it took close to 1.5. Got building 4 request but not pool view then I said how about high floor but she didnt' have any ready and I didn't want to wait so we ended up 5th floor. Not bad. Nice unit. Kids were hoping to be building 6 because they loved the looks of the pirate pool. I was just glad they had rooms.

Good news for me was time share parking pass issue. I went right up and they ask right away about tickets [I think they were giving away tix for the 90 min pres]. Anyway I said I already had tickets and I rented from a friend who told me not to do the timeshare presentation. I was really nice and she was really nice and she handed my pass and I was out of there.

If I had known and I'm surprised I didn't read about it here I would have totally come later and taken my chances. It really put a damper on the evening because it threw everything off by close to 2 hours by the time we were in...we were all crabby and hungry etc....

so take my advice...weekday checkin or after 5pm....seriously...around 5:15 it was minimal.....


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

MichaelColey said:


> Checking in last Saturday didn't seem that bad, but we just checked out this morning (a Saturday checkout) and the elevators coming down were AWEFUL.  We were just finishing packing up at 10am, so I went down to check out and get a luggage cart.  I had to wait for about 6 elevator cars before one stopped that had room for one more person.  Then there was a wait at the desk.  Then a wait for a luggage cart.  Then a wait for an elevator up that had room (housekeeping was heading up, and there's not a separate service elevator).  Then heading back down with the full luggage cart, stroller, and three kids was a nightmare.  We didn't get out of the resort until about 11am.



Do you physically have to go to a desk to check out?  We have a 10:20am breakfast ADR at Cinderella's Royal Table in the Magic Kingdom on our last day and I was hoping to be checked out and leaving the hotel by 9:15am.  Will this be possible or wishful thinking on our part?  It is a Saturday we are checking out.


----------



## clshirk

TnTWalter said:


> DO NOT GO AT 4PM ON BUSY SATURDAY...
> 
> OMgosh...we got to bonnet creek right at 4pm...oy oy oy....the line wound around the inside. it was INSANE. I made friends in line but still....hubby and kids went and played on playground and checked it out....it took close to 1.5. Got building 4 request but not pool view then I said how about high floor but she didnt' have any ready and I didn't want to wait so we ended up 5th floor. Not bad. Nice unit. Kids were hoping to be building 6 because they loved the looks of the pirate pool. I was just glad they had rooms.
> 
> Good news for me was time share parking pass issue. I went right up and they ask right away about tickets [I think they were giving away tix for the 90 min pres]. Anyway I said I already had tickets and I rented from a friend who told me not to do the timeshare presentation. I was really nice and she was really nice and she handed my pass and I was out of there.
> 
> If I had known and I'm surprised I didn't read about it here I would have totally come later and taken my chances. It really put a damper on the evening because it threw everything off by close to 2 hours by the time we were in...we were all crabby and hungry etc....
> 
> so take my advice...weekday checkin or after 5pm....seriously...around 5:15 it was minimal.....



Are there any other check in tips?  Can we get our timeshare declination voucher before checking in, or what is the 2pm VIP check in like... etc?  
I'm glad to hear if its busy when we arrive that my hubby can take the kids to play while we check in.


----------



## MichaelColey

I don't think you have to go down to check out, but I didn't think to check in advance so I just did it.

One other thing I noticed about this trip (our second to Wyndham Bonnet Creek) was that the sales people were far more aggressive.  Perhaps because the end of the month was approaching and they had a quota to hit.  I got the hard sell at the "parking permit" desk (as usual), SIX phone calls, and an invitation under our door.  On each call, I told them I wasn't interested and not to call again.  On the sixth one, I finally got irate.  We didn't get any more calls after that.  I should have just unplugged the phones on our first day.

We had a couple maintenance issues that we reported, and they never came to fix them.  (Shows where their priorities are...)  The dishwasher was missing two bolts holding it in at the top.  When you open it up and pull it out, the top would slip out a few inches and the the other shelf would slide out.  The first night there, our 11 month old crawled over to the table and pulled out about an 8" bolt that was just hanging there and started gnawing on it.  Neither was a big issue, but it was annoying that they never even addressed them.

Despite that, I would gladly stay again.  It's a beautiful resort, the units are large and very well equiped, and it's basically right on site at WDW.


----------



## TotoToo

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think you have to go down to check out, but I didn't think to check in advance so I just did it.
> 
> One other thing I noticed about this trip (our second to Wyndham Bonnet Creek) was that the sales people were far more aggressive.  Perhaps because the end of the month was approaching and they had a quota to hit.  I got the hard sell at the "parking permit" desk (as usual), SIX phone calls, and an invitation under our door.  On each call, I told them I wasn't interested and not to call again.  On the sixth one, I finally got irate.  We didn't get any more calls after that.  I should have just unplugged the phones on our first day.



We have started to "accept" the meetings then we blow them off. As they want to waste our vacaton time I do not in the least guilty letting them waste theirs waiting for us & calling desperately - they create the ptrobem so let them live with it.  They once called both after 11PM & before 7AM - so we scheduled AGAIN and simply didn't bother to show. We had over 10 messages that day - I never listened to one & laughed as we checked out & saw them roping in more marks as we left. 



MichaelColey said:


> We had a couple maintenance issues that we reported, and they never came to fix them.  (Shows where their priorities are...)  The dishwasher was missing two bolts holding it in at the top.  When you open it up and pull it out, the top would slip out a few inches and the the other shelf would slide out.  The first night there, our 11 month old crawled over to the table and pulled out about an 8" bolt that was just hanging there and started gnawing on it.  Neither was a big issue, but it was annoying that they never even addressed them.
> 
> Despite that, I would gladly stay again.  It's a beautiful resort, the units are large and very well equiped, and it's basically right on site at WDW.



Both maintenance and cleaning are NOT strong points at any Wyndham resort. The resorts are nice enough that in general we overlook it but it is very noticeable.  But bring it up at the "owners update" and they tell yu about their "award winning" service. Yeah, right. 

The resort(s) are mostly beautiful & very well located but Wyndham as a company - especially sales - really sucks.  Just enjoy BC & ignore the rest.


----------



## Upatnoon

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think you have to go down to check out, but I didn't think to check in advance so I just did it.
> 
> One other thing I noticed about this trip (our second to Wyndham Bonnet Creek) was that the sales people were far more aggressive.  Perhaps because the end of the month was approaching and they had a quota to hit.  I got the hard sell at the "parking permit" desk (as usual), SIX phone calls, and an invitation under our door.  On each call, I told them I wasn't interested and not to call again.  On the sixth one, I finally got irate.  We didn't get any more calls after that.  I should have just unplugged the phones on our first day.
> 
> We had a couple maintenance issues that we reported, and they never came to fix them.  (Shows where their priorities are...)  The dishwasher was missing two bolts holding it in at the top.  When you open it up and pull it out, the top would slip out a few inches and the the other shelf would slide out.  The first night there, our 11 month old crawled over to the table and pulled out about an 8" bolt that was just hanging there and started gnawing on it.  Neither was a big issue, but it was annoying that they never even addressed them.
> 
> Despite that, I would gladly stay again.  It's a beautiful resort, the units are large and very well equiped, and it's basically right on site at WDW.


It's interesting, we just stayed in tower six, and when I got the parking pass there, the lady just gave me a wink when I told her I had rented my reservation on ebay, and she never even attempted to get me to go to a presentation. And we got zero calls. That was a first for us!

Anyway, I love it when I see all the "VIPs being walked around the resort. More points for me to rent! How else are you going to stay at Disney in a 2 bedroom for less than $100 a night during spring break?


----------



## Upatnoon

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> Do you physically have to go to a desk to check out?  We have a 10:20am breakfast ADR at Cinderella's Royal Table in the Magic Kingdom on our last day and I was hoping to be checked out and leaving the hotel by 9:15am.  Will this be possible or wishful thinking on our part?  It is a Saturday we are checking out.


I have never gone to a desk to check out. People staying at Bonnet Creek usually are packing lots of stuff, so if you can, avoid the 10 a.m. rush and leave a little earlier, like you are planning to do. You should have no problems.


----------



## dtum

Upatnoon said:


> I have never gone to a desk to check out. People staying at Bonnet Creek usually are packing lots of stuff, so if you can, avoid the 10 a.m. rush and leave a little earlier, like you are planning to do. You should have no problems.



How do you check out w/o going to the front desk?


----------



## mrzrich

Now this was almost 2 years ago, so things might have changed, but when I went to get my parking pass, they wanted to know my yearly income.  I refused to tell them.  The girl at the desk told me that if I made over a certain amount they would invite me to a presentation.  

To keep the piranhas away I told her to check the box that I was poor.  She did, and I never got a call.


----------



## iamnanajo

#1hoosierfan said:


> We asked for a pack and play and a high chair at check-in, and both were in our room before we even made it up there.
> 
> They did send sheets but it looked like a flat sheet.  I had brought a fitted sheet, so I didn't even open it up.  Not sure about the matress pad.  I have never used one when using a pack and play.



Thanks, Michelle!


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

Upatnoon said:


> I have never gone to a desk to check out. People staying at Bonnet Creek usually are packing lots of stuff, so if you can, avoid the 10 a.m. rush and leave a little earlier, like you are planning to do. You should have no problems.



Thank you, this is good to know.


----------



## ttfn3

We checked in around 6:30 pm on Saturday a couple of weeks ago - and we only had about a 5 minute wait before someone helped us check in.  We got a fabulous unit with all of our requests met.  We briefly talked to the sales people to get our parking pass.  We politely declined the offer.  We only received one call the whole week as a followup to the offer - we just ignored the call. 

As for checkout, we just called the front desk to let them know we were ready to checkout. They asked us if we needed a bit more time - probably because they deactivate the key cards?  We told them we needed about 20 minutes, and we would be out of the unit.  No need to go to the front desk. We left the key cards in the unit and left the resort.

We didn't have any maintenance issue - well 2 lightbulbs burned out but it was for lamps that we didn't really need to use so I never requested maintenance.  I did make a request for more dishwasher detergent and more was brought to our room within an hour.

Someone asked a question about mini golf. Yes - it's free. Putters & golf balls are available from the main activity desk - and you can check it out for 2 hours at a time.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Upatnoon said:


> It's interesting, we just stayed in tower six, and when I got the parking pass there, the lady just gave me a wink when I told her I had rented my reservation on ebay, and she never even attempted to get me to go to a presentation. And we got zero calls. That was a first for us!
> 
> Anyway, I love it when I see all the "VIPs being walked around the resort. More points for me to rent! How else are you going to stay at Disney in a 2 bedroom for less than $100 a night during spring break?



I always feel bad when I see people with special 'VIP' stickers walk around the resort.  It means that they got suckered into purchasing and didn't buy resale.


----------



## saysay

If you don't have a car at BC, how do they try to make you do the presentation if you don't need a parking pass? 

When we were there last year, we made the appt for the last morning...and just skipped it. We didn't get any calls except the day before to tell us about the presentation, like 4 reminder calls.


----------



## snappy

I booked a 1 bedroom presidential for late May on Friday.  I think this has already been addresssed somewhere but I can't find it.  Are all the 1 bedroom presidential units in building 6?

Also, does anyone know if the living room n the 1 bedroom presidential the same setup as the living room in the alrger presidential units-in other words, the main difference is that the 2nd 3rd or 4th bedroom is added to the 1 bedroom setup?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexander

We have never checked-out of BC. We just vacate the room.  Trust me, they are there right at 10:00 to make sure you are gone.  

We also agreed to the presentation one time just to get our pass and get out of there and then just blew them off.  We had at least 15 calls on our phone, but I always turn the ringer down all the way and you can't hear it ring.  The second time I just politely refused and we still got about 9 calls, but again with the ringer turned down all the way, we never heard them.


----------



## cjdj4

Cdn Gal said:


> I always feel bad when I see people with special 'VIP' stickers walk around the resort.  It means that they got suckered into purchasing and didn't buy resale.



Don't worry, everyone who goes to a presentation get a VIP sticker to wear whether they buy or not. DH and I had VIP stickers handed to us when we checked into the presentation last July. I promise we did not buy retail.  

We bought 175K of points off ebay last fall. We have been 2x since and have yet to do the owner's update.


----------



## Upatnoon

dtum said:


> How do you check out w/o going to the front desk?


You just leave. I can't recall ever having to go to the front desk to "check out" of any hotel, ever. Do people do that?


----------



## garmich

jshowe said:


> We checked in this last Thursday around 5 p.m.  Took 10 minutes.  Went to main bldg this afternoon (Saturday) and check-in line was HUGE.  There were at least 125 ppl in line and this was BEFORE 4 pm check in time.   I would so recommend checking in during the week if possible.



Saturday is THE biggest check-in day and Friday is also a popular check-in day.  So, I avoid checking-in on those days.  For all of my stays at BC and other Wyndham resorts,  I've always checked in on a Sunday before 4:00pm.  I have always been able to walk right up to the check-in counter and I've never had to wait for my unit to be ready.


----------



## Echo queen

Just wondering if there is a separate check-in desk for VIP and where is it?  So when the line is 120 guest deep can VIP get checked in any faster?  Thanks for the details.


----------



## act1980

Actually, I always check out of hotels


----------



## Cdn Gal

cjdj4 said:


> Don't worry, everyone who goes to a presentation get a VIP sticker to wear whether they buy or not. DH and I had VIP stickers handed to us when we checked into the presentation last July. I promise we did not buy retail.
> 
> We bought 175K of points off ebay last fall. We have been 2x since and have yet to do the owner's update.



We have never had a sticker given to us and we have gone through about 4 presentations- 2 at BC and 2 at other Wyndham resorts.   Mabie they know already it is of no use since we too purchased resale!


----------



## Upatnoon

Echo queen said:


> Just wondering if there is a separate check-in desk for VIP and where is it?  So when the line is 120 guest deep can VIP get checked in any faster?  Thanks for the details.


Just check in before 4 p.m. and you will have the desk all to yourself (or a couple of other VIPs.)

I've never seen such a big crowd at check in anyway.


----------



## clshirk

Can somebody clarify the 'parking passes' that everyone is doing the timeshare thing for?
Is it a free parking pass for the parks or what?  
I read somewhere else if I keep my hubby in the car and tell them my spouse isn't with me... and maybe I click the 'poor' box, that I can likely get the pass anyhow and not go through the presentation?
Oh and that I should definitely turn off the ringer in my room when we arrive...  
I don't know if I'm missing something here...


----------



## TotoToo

clshirk said:


> Can somebody clarify the 'parking passes' that everyone is doing the timeshare thing for?
> Is it a free parking pass for the parks or what?
> I read somewhere else if I keep my hubby in the car and tell them my spouse isn't with me... and maybe I click the 'poor' box, that I can likely get the pass anyhow and not go through the presentation?
> Oh and that I should definitely turn off the ringer in my room when we arrive...
> I don't know if I'm missing something here...



They are the resort parking passes. We've never had an issue if we didn't display one but they want you to think every car has to have one & they distribute them, free, but at the Sales Weasel sign up desk in the lobby. 

Always go to get it ALONE - make sure one spouse is unavailable. That way you'll get it but can claim you can't set a meeting date without him/her - promise to return later (but of course, never return).  

Or just take the first date / time they throw out knowing of course you have no intention of actually showing for the torture.  Both approaches work - then ignore/enjoy the many whining calls to your unit - they can be quite funny to hear!  NEVER buy retail & unless you're desperate for a few $$ never attend an "update" or whatever they choose to call it. You have no obligation whatsoever to attend.


----------



## JoeU

For the sales weasel avoidance technique, I have chosen another option. I am one of the morons that has purchased at the resort. I have a "sales rep", and I tell them that I will contact her directly to make my appointment, because SHE is my personal sales rep. Then, just never call.

Problem solved.

Joe


----------



## saysay

clshirk said:


> Can somebody clarify the 'parking passes' that everyone is doing the timeshare thing for?
> Is it a free parking pass for the parks or what?
> I read somewhere else if I keep my hubby in the car and tell them my spouse isn't with me... and maybe I click the 'poor' box, that I can likely get the pass anyhow and not go through the presentation?
> Oh and that I should definitely turn off the ringer in my room when we arrive...
> I don't know if I'm missing something here...



They parking pass is for your car to show you are a resort guest included with your stay at no charge. You still have to pay to park at the parks.

You check in then go to a desk to get your parking pass which is when they hit you up to do a sales presentation.  Politely decline or you can leave a spouse in the car or tell them you bought your stay off of ebay and are no way interested.  They might call you on your room phone to see if you want to do a presentation and since most people have cells for family emergencies hey unplug the phone or turn off the ringer.

But when they ask you face to face at the parking desk, some people felt like it was slimey.  We said yes, signed up for the last morning of our trip and then didn't go. We called them to tell them we were not going the night before.  We knew we wouldn't go...just said yes for some reason...


----------



## TnTWalter

really like bonnet creek....

just got in from sitting on balcony with hubster...although it's parking lot view it's a nice balcony...glass of wine...talking about great day at Epcot...

we came back around 3pm for a swim break...well I ran to publix and they did pool games at the main pool then hit the pirate pool and we met up in the lazy river for a bit....the band was starting at building 5 bar so that was nice while winding around the river....

then back to Epcot and really quick drive HOME. Woo Hoo.

Trish

oh...to answer some questions...we haven't received a phone call yet. The parking pass was no problem but I was alone and again said i rented from a friend who told me I didn't need to do the timeshare presenation plus they already knew I had my park tix.

hubby said he saw people walking around with VIP stickers. LOL. so it really does occur.

we met people in line who thought they HAD to sit through the 90 minute presentation so maybe it depends who you rent from? I don't know there.

the place is well stocked. laundry detergent, dishawashing soap [several], dish soap, dishes, wine opener, bottle opener....blender, coffee maker with a decaf and a regular starter pack and plenty of filters......awesome!

Bring router....have 2 laptops, and an i touch going. awesome!

lots of people using the grills. smells great.

pool towels only available at main building....good to be close!

anyone know if there are fireworks viewing decks? we can see some from our 5th floor balcony but trees block many....building 4. 

Publix grocery is not too far and great much better than Goodys or whatever that place is that is closer but a RIP OFF and poor selection. Plus youc an get rolls of quarters and pennies there in case you forget [like i did] for the penny machines and goggles autograph books, etc.

Thanks


----------



## stackyallred

Hello, everyone! We are renting points from a friend of ours who is a VIP with Wyndam.  Does anyone know if we get VIP privileges if we are renting from a VIP?  My guess is no- we stayed here back in 2007 with points from this friend but I can't remember if there were any special VIP things we are able to do... The only thing I am wondering about is checking-in early (and it appears VIPs can check-in early?).  We will be checking-in with a 23 month old and I am not going to buy plane tickets that will get us to BC in the early afternoon if we will just be waiting.  Thanks for any help on this.

I hope all of you enjoying BC right now have a great time!


----------



## julie1218

stackyallred said:


> Hello, everyone! We are renting points from a friend of ours who is a VIP with Wyndam.  Does anyone know if we get VIP privileges if we are renting from a VIP?  My guess is no- we stayed here back in 2007 with points from this friend but I can't remember if there were any special VIP things we are able to do... The only thing I am wondering about is checking-in early (and it appears VIPs can check-in early?).  We will be checking-in with a 23 month old and I am not going to buy plane tickets that will get us to BC in the early afternoon if we will just be waiting.  Thanks for any help on this.
> 
> I hope all of you enjoying BC right now have a great time!



i was told by the vip owner that we are renting from that VIP privileges are for VIP guests only.  and, it says something on my confirmation about that too.  but, he did say that if we ask nicely when we check in, that they will probably give us a key card to the VIP lounge in tower 6 which has a great fireplace view.  they aren't obligated to give it to us though.  i don't know about any other privileges though.


----------



## Upatnoon

stackyallred said:


> Hello, everyone! We are renting points from a friend of ours who is a VIP with Wyndam.  Does anyone know if we get VIP privileges if we are renting from a VIP?  My guess is no- we stayed here back in 2007 with points from this friend but I can't remember if there were any special VIP things we are able to do... The only thing I am wondering about is checking-in early (and it appears VIPs can check-in early?).  We will be checking-in with a 23 month old and I am not going to buy plane tickets that will get us to BC in the early afternoon if we will just be waiting.  Thanks for any help on this.
> 
> I hope all of you enjoying BC right now have a great time!


Sorry, no VIP benefits for you. Only the VIP owner gets them.  In addition to not being able to check in early, if you want to read USA Today, you will have to pick up your free copy in the lobby. VIP members get it delivered in the morning to their door.

These are the only VIP benefits I know of at the resort.


----------



## Upatnoon

TnTWalter said:


> really like bonnet creek....
> 
> just got in from sitting on balcony with hubster...although it's parking lot view it's a nice balcony...glass of wine...talking about great day at Epcot...
> 
> we came back around 3pm for a swim break...well I ran to publix and they did pool games at the main pool then hit the pirate pool and we met up in the lazy river for a bit....the band was starting at building 5 bar so that was nice while winding around the river....
> 
> then back to Epcot and really quick drive HOME. Woo Hoo.
> 
> Trish
> 
> oh...to answer some questions...we haven't received a phone call yet. The parking pass was no problem but I was alone and again said i rented from a friend who told me I didn't need to do the timeshare presenation plus they already knew I had my park tix.
> 
> hubby said he saw people walking around with VIP stickers. LOL. so it really does occur.
> 
> we met people in line who thought they HAD to sit through the 90 minute presentation so maybe it depends who you rent from? I don't know there.
> 
> the place is well stocked. laundry detergent, dishawashing soap [several], dish soap, dishes, wine opener, bottle opener....blender, coffee maker with a decaf and a regular starter pack and plenty of filters......awesome!
> 
> Bring router....have 2 laptops, and an i touch going. awesome!
> 
> lots of people using the grills. smells great.
> 
> pool towels only available at main building....good to be close!
> 
> anyone know if there are fireworks viewing decks? we can see some from our 5th floor balcony but trees block many....building 4.
> 
> Publix grocery is not too far and great much better than Goodys or whatever that place is that is closer but a RIP OFF and poor selection. Plus youc an get rolls of quarters and pennies there in case you forget [like i did] for the penny machines and goggles autograph books, etc.
> 
> Thanks


I noticed in our recent trip where we stayed at Tower 6, that we had Bonnet Creek WIFI service in addition to the plug-in cord. Also, they had lots of towels at the pirate pool and lazy river pools.


----------



## act1980

In would just like to know what the benefits of attending the timeshare presentation are?

Usually you are offered some perks but I didnt know if this applied at BC?

Also, what time are the presentations held?

Thanks


----------



## TnTWalter

act1980 said:


> In would just like to know what the benefits of attending the timeshare presentation are?
> 
> Usually you are offered some perks but I didnt know if this applied at BC?
> 
> Also, what time are the presentations held?
> 
> Thanks



thery were offering park passes last saturday.
 don't know how many people or days.
Trish


----------



## MommyPoppins

TnTWalter said:


> pool towels only available at main building....good to be close!
> 
> Thanks



Wow, did not realize this. This is good to know. I think I should bring our own towels.




TnTWalter said:


> Publix grocery is not too far and great much better than Goodys or whatever that place is that is closer but a RIP OFF and poor selection. Plus youc an get rolls of quarters and pennies there in case you forget [like i did] for the penny machines and goggles autograph books, etc.
> 
> Thanks


 What Publix did you go to? We are going to have to hit up Publix when we get there.

So what is the consensus on checking in early? I know it's pretty mixed. We don't really care if we can get in a room before 4, but can we park at the resort and tell them we are checking in and use the pools?


----------



## julie1218

how many floors are in tower 6?  is the pool/lake view nice?


----------



## saysay

When we went last year we stayed in tower 5 and they had plenty of pool towels by the zero entry/lazy river pool.  Has this been anyone else's experience lately, surprised to see post that only the main pool had towels.


----------



## act1980

TnTWalter said:


> thery were offering park passes last saturday.
> don't know how many people or days.
> Trish



Thanks. Bit pointless when you buy in advance I guess


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> Wow, did not realize this. This is good to know. I think I should bring our own towels.
> 
> 
> 
> What Publix did you go to? We are going to have to hit up Publix when we get there.
> 
> So what is the consensus on checking in early? I know it's pretty mixed. We don't really care if we can get in a room before 4, but can we park at the resort and tell them we are checking in and use the pools?


It is not true that there are only towels at the main pool. There were lots of towels at the pirate pool and the lazy river by tower 5 last week. (I did not go to any other pools)

I always go to this publix: 2925 International Drive, which is about a 15 minute or less drive away.

If you come early, you can use the pools. You can try to check in early, but no guarantees there.


----------



## ClanHarrison

TnTWalter said:


> just got in from sitting on balcony with hubster...although it's parking lot view it's a nice balcony...glass of wine...talking about great day at Epcot...
> 
> Bring router....have 2 laptops, and an i touch going. awesome!
> 
> lots of people using the grills. smells great.
> 
> Thanks




Ahhhh....I can't WAIT to do this...in less than 2 weeks! 


Trish...I've been waiting for someone to answer this question.  Can you explain to me what all you needed to bring from home/hook up.  We're going to have just about the same number of electronics and I'm wondering about this.  Even though the BC website says they have free wi-fi (http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/faq - see #4 ), I keep reading you need to bring your router from home.  Do I need to bring my little DSL box too?  Will this take a bunch of re-programming of my router (it was a major PAIN when we first bought it...don't know why)?   Help me understand EXACTLY what we need & how you did it please.

Can't wait to grill up some rib-eyes too 

Thanks, and I hope the rest of your vacation is heavenly!


----------



## julie1218

ClanHarrison said:


> Ahhhh....I can't WAIT to do this...in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> Trish...I've been waiting for someone to answer this question.  Can you explain to me what all you needed to bring from home/hook up.  We're going to have just about the same number of electronics and I'm wondering about this.  Even though the BC website says they have free wi-fi (http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/faq - see #4 ), I keep reading you need to bring your router from home.  Do I need to bring my little DSL box too?  Will this take a bunch of re-programming of my router (it was a major PAIN when we first bought it...don't know why)?   Help me understand EXACTLY what we need & how you did it please.
> 
> Can't wait to grill up some rib-eyes too
> 
> Thanks, and I hope the rest of your vacation is heavenly!




i would love specifics on this too.  my router from home is a verizon fios router, and dh thinks that would be really hard to make work at wbc due to all the fios programming/security on it.  he said we will need to buy a router for easiest use/install.  someone else did say to be sure to "install" the router or something at home first.  i think they  meant if the router is brand new.  i'd love it if someone would post a link to best buy showing me just what to buy.  i'm addicted to wifi but cannot get this set up myself


----------



## DCTooTall

saysay said:


> When we went last year we stayed in tower 5 and they had plenty of pool towels by the zero entry/lazy river pool.  Has this been anyone else's experience lately, surprised to see post that only the main pool had towels.





Upatnoon said:


> It is not true that there are only towels at the main pool. There were lots of towels at the pirate pool and the lazy river by tower 5 last week. (I did not go to any other pools)
> 
> I always go to this publix: 2925 International Drive, which is about a 15 minute or less drive away.
> 
> If you come early, you can use the pools. You can try to check in early, but no guarantees there.




From my stay at the beginning of March I can verify that Towels are available at every pool.

that being said,    The towel cart by the lazy river pool at Building 5 would often be empty by mid-day.     I can easily see the main building pool having it's towel cart last longer since that pool is more of a hike for most people.


----------



## TotoToo

julie1218 said:


> i would love specifics on this too.  my router from home is a verizon fios router, and dh thinks that would be really hard to make work at wbc due to all the fios programming/security on it.  he said we will need to buy a router for easiest use/install.  someone else did say to be sure to "install" the router or something at home first.  i think they  meant if the router is brand new.  i'd love it if someone would post a link to best buy showing me just what to buy.  i'm addicted to wifi but cannot get this set up myself



A FIOS router would NOT work - you need a plain jane model with G or N support that you can configure.  They make inexpensive and small travel routers just for this purpose. We paid $59 for ours & it live in our suitcase - only comes out on trips away from home.


----------



## act1980

Anyone used the Apple Airport Express? Thinking of buying one to bring over


----------



## Techtravler

TotoToo said:


> A FIOS router would NOT work - you need a plain jane model with G or N support that you can configure.  They make inexpensive and small travel routers just for this purpose. We paid $59 for ours & it live in our suitcase - only comes out on trips away from home.



Unless you have your own wifi router I would not bring the one provided by your Internet provider.

  I have a small Belkin that I carry just for this purpose.  I am pretty sure I paid $25.00 for it at Best Buy. Use it at hotels without wifi all the time.

  Once this is setup once it should never need to be setup again.  Just plug the Ethernet connection from the hotel into the WAN or Internet port and it will handle the rest.  If you never set this unit up it will probably still work, but now be open for others to jump on.  It will have a name similar to what ever the model is.  Examle Belkin-F5D7230-4


----------



## TnTWalter

TODAY they had a sign posted on our building stating that towels were available at the main building and the pools at building 5 and 6 [they used the names of the pools not buildings] which I can't recall. So perhaps it was only on saturday because they were out or something???

router...we have a wireless router from home. My husband told me to bring the WEP address that I have saved in a word document. I have no idea what he did or anything beyond that.

kids watched fireworks from 14th floor window and enjoyed them.

having a great time!! enjoyed HS all day and then swam for 1.5 hours....then made a snack to enjoy the tops of the fireworks before bed....love the space and kitchen....and it's SOOOOO CLOSE to everything.

If you are an AAA member and can get the diamond pass with tix and are going at a busy time, GET IT. The parking SPOTS for AAA are AWESOME!

Regarding buildings....no one is sure why building 4 was so highly recommended...unless you want to be close to the main building....it has a lame pool but is right next to lazy river and around the bend from the pirate pool.....I suppose had we gotten a higher up floor we'd be thrilled.
It just seems like building 6 is the happening spot....wish I had tried for that when I checked in and didn't get pool view or high floor....

Building 1 or 2 across the way look happening...could hear some scary karaoke going on....
TRISH


----------



## MichaelColey

TotoToo said:


> We have started to "accept" the meetings then we blow them off. As they want to waste our vacaton time I do not in the least guilty letting them waste theirs waiting for us & calling desperately - they create the ptrobem so let them live with it.





mrzrich said:


> Now this was almost 2 years ago, so things might have changed, but when I went to get my parking pass, they wanted to know my yearly income. I refused to tell them. The girl at the desk told me that if I made over a certain amount they would invite me to a presentation.
> 
> To keep the piranhas away I told her to check the box that I was poor. She did, and I never got a call.


Great suggestions.  I've also seen suggestions to just unplug the phones or to schedule a presentation for the day after you check out.


----------



## Tracey123

TnTWalter said:


> If you are an AAA member and can get the diamond pass with tix and are going at a busy time, GET IT. The parking SPOTS for AAA are AWESOME!
> 
> I got one of those parking passes.....where there a lot of spots in that lot.  Can't wait to visit in May!!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

TnTWalter said:


> Regarding buildings....no one is sure why building 4 was so highly recommended...unless you want to be close to the main building....it has a lame pool but is right next to lazy river and around the bend from the pirate pool.....I suppose had we gotten a higher up floor we'd be thrilled.
> I*t just seems like building 6 is the happening spot....wish I had tried for that when I checked in and didn't get pool view or high floo*r....
> 
> Building 1 or 2 across the way look happening...could hear some scary karaoke going on....
> TRISH



I thought that was a VIP building, can anyone get a regular deluxe room there?


----------



## Ellajoan

We're here now.  We were told that beginning April 1 you had to go to the main building and sign towels out.  You could exchange dirty for clean there, but you had to sign out what amount of towels you took.  If the same amount was not returned at checkout, you'd be charged for the towels.  Apparently they were losing towels left and right.  A family I spoke with with the "old" towel system said they took 9 towels to the beach with them.  I"m guessing they want to stop behaviors like that.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Ellajoan said:


> We're here now.  We were told that beginning April 1 you had to go to the main building and sign towels out.  You could exchange dirty for clean there, but you had to sign out what amount of towels you took.  If the same amount was not returned at checkout, you'd be charged for the towels.  Apparently they were losing towels left and right.  A family I spoke with with the "old" towel system said they took 9 towels to the beach with them.  I"m guessing they want to stop behaviors like that.



Hmm. I definitely want to hear more reports of this from people traveling in April. If this is the case I will bring our own towels. It would be way to easy to "lose" someones towels at a crowded pool. What if someone picks up one of your towels? Then you are responsible for it. Not cool.


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> I thought that was a VIP building, can anyone get a regular deluxe room there?


You can get a deluxe room in building 6. There are some on the lower floors. They do have granite countertops, but no stainless appliances.


----------



## act1980

I have looked through this whole site and can't see any photos of tower 6. 

Does anybody have any that they would like to share?

Many thanks


----------



## julie1218

Ellajoan said:


> We're here now.  We were told that beginning April 1 you had to go to the main building and sign towels out.  You could exchange dirty for clean there, but you had to sign out what amount of towels you took.  If the same amount was not returned at checkout, you'd be charged for the towels.  Apparently they were losing towels left and right.  A family I spoke with with the "old" towel system said they took 9 towels to the beach with them.  I"m guessing they want to stop behaviors like that.



oh that sounds like a tremendous pain.  what if someone accidentally takes your towels while you are swimming?  i'm assuming all the towels look alike.  we are flying and can't easily take our own towels.  what a pain.  can anyone there verify that this is still going on?  we are in tower 6.


----------



## Heath_Bar

The last 3 places we've vactioned at have had that same towel policy and it was never any issue.


----------



## saysay

Ellajoan said:


> We're here now.  We were told that beginning April 1 you had to go to the main building and sign towels out.  You could exchange dirty for clean there, but you had to sign out what amount of towels you took.  If the same amount was not returned at checkout, you'd be charged for the towels.  Apparently they were losing towels left and right.  A family I spoke with with the "old" towel system said they took 9 towels to the beach with them.  I"m guessing they want to stop behaviors like that.



That is a pain, but I guess its what they have to do to keep up with towels.  They don't ask you about a presentation when you pickup towels do they?


----------



## julie1218

Heath_Bar said:


> The last 3 places we've vactioned at have had that same towel policy and it was never any issue.



i'm thinking of trudging over to building one from tower six for towels and then counting to make sure we have all "our" towels before we leave the pool each day.  i guess i have a low bar for "pain."


----------



## jerseyboy00

Thats how some of the Wyndham properties are, and it usally isnt a problem.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

For anyone who is interested, there are over 300 photos of the resort on tripadvisor.com.  And the you tube video of the presidential units is also really fun to watch.


----------



## pinktinkmommy

I've been a member here for four years but have never posted until now.  But you guys made me come out of hiding.

It looks like I'm going over to the "dark side" and staying offsite for the first time.  I contacted Ken last night around midnight (because I had to stay up crazy late to read the majority of this really, really long thread!) and heard back from them at 6:45 this morning.  We're now booked into a 2BR Deluxe for $120 night for 8 nights in early June.

Can't thank you guys enough.  I've been hesitant to give up the monorail, but dreading the small space.  This thread convinced me to make the move and honestly, I couldn't be any more excited.  And I'm quite a bit richer now, too.  

Gracias.


----------



## cjdj4

Cdn Gal said:


> We have never had a sticker given to us and we have gone through about 4 presentations- 2 at BC and 2 at other Wyndham resorts.   Mabie they know already it is of no use since we too purchased resale!



Interesting. Maybe we got VIP stickers cause the person who referred us was a VIP? I might ask next time?



saysay said:


> That is a pain, but I guess its what they have to do to keep up with towels.  They don't ask you about a presentation when you pickup towels do they?



 Too funny!


----------



## act1980

act1980 said:


> I have looked through this whole site and can't see any photos of tower 6.
> 
> Does anybody have any that they would like to share?
> 
> Many thanks



Anyone????


----------



## Alexander

Sign out towels?  I'm sorry but that is a PITA.  Our last stay was in Tower 1, but the kids like to swim at the Pirate Pool and in the Lazy River over by Tower 5.  So....that would mean a hike over to sign out towels at the main pool, then walk to the pool we wanted to swim at and then return the towels back at the main building.  Yeah, Right!  We can go from Tower 1 directly to Tower 6 and not all the way around the lagoon!  Looks like we'll be using room towels.


----------



## Upatnoon

Alexander said:


> Sign out towels?  I'm sorry but that is a PITA.  Our last stay was in Tower 1, but the kids like to swim at the Pirate Pool and in the Lazy River over by Tower 5.  So....that would mean a hike over to sign out towels at the main pool, then walk to the pool we wanted to swim at and then return the towels back at the main building.  Yeah, Right!  We can go from Tower 1 directly to Tower 6 and not all the way around the lagoon!  Looks like we'll be using room towels.


I will be interested to read how the new policy is implemented once it gets going.


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Anyone????


Tower 6 looks pretty much the same as Tower 5. It does have a small lobby for check-in, a workout room, small activities room and some offices on the first floor. 

It does have the 2 and 3 bedroom presidential reserve rooms, where the rest of the towers only have the 4 bedroom presidentials.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Alexander said:


> Sign out towels?  I'm sorry but that is a PITA.  Our last stay was in Tower 1, but the kids like to swim at the Pirate Pool and in the Lazy River over by Tower 5.  So....that would mean a hike over to sign out towels at the main pool, then walk to the pool we wanted to swim at and then return the towels back at the main building.  Yeah, Right!  We can go from Tower 1 directly to Tower 6 and not all the way around the lagoon!  Looks like we'll be using room towels.



They told us that we sign them out for our entire stay and return them before we checked out.  You can change them out for clean ones as you wish or wash them yourself in the room.  They started this new policy towards the end of our stay last week (we received a call and they had notes posted around the resort).


----------



## TotoToo

Alexander said:


> Sign out towels?  I'm sorry but that is a PITA.  Our last stay was in Tower 1, but the kids like to swim at the Pirate Pool and in the Lazy River over by Tower 5.  So....that would mean a hike over to sign out towels at the main pool, then walk to the pool we wanted to swim at and then return the towels back at the main building.  Yeah, Right!  We can go from Tower 1 directly to Tower 6 and not all the way around the lagoon!  Looks like we'll be using room towels.



Our admittedly MUCH smaller resort in Cape Cod recently instituted a towel exchange policy after nearly 25 years of "all you want" distribution.  In the six months since laundry expenses have been reduced by an annualized $30,000! (Includes "lost" towels).  That was close to 25% of the total annual bill.  Hard to say the small inconvenience of a towel inventory check out/ check in isn't well worth it with large numbers like that at stake.  It is likely more at such a massive operation as BC.


----------



## Janet Hill

I know that a few other Wyndham resorts have the pool towel check out policy.  It is kind of a pain, but when people abuse the honor system this can be a necessity.  The towels (at least the last time I was there) are not the small thin plain white towels that most resorts have, but rather they are the bigger, thicker pool towels.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Where do you park before checking in?


----------



## Upatnoon

Lou Holtz said:


> Where do you park before checking in?


There is a parking lot right in front of where you check in. The guard at the gate will tell you where to go when you enter the resort.


----------



## ruby33

Read a lot of the thread.  I'll be there on the 16th.  I can deal with the towel  issue but the check in sounds long.  Any suggestions?  We arrive noonish and son is meeting friends at universal.  I could drop off husband and son, go shopping, and get in line.  Not sure if there is a better soulution.


----------



## julie1218

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> They told us that we sign them out for our entire stay and return them before we checked out.  You can change them out for clean ones as you wish or wash them yourself in the room.  They started this new policy towards the end of our stay last week (we received a call and they had notes posted around the resort).



thanks for letting us know about this in advance.  yes, it's inconvenient, but i'd rather know about it in advance than be "surprised" with that inconvenience upon arrival!


----------



## Upatnoon

ruby33 said:


> Read a lot of the thread.  I'll be there on the 16th.  I can deal with the towel  issue but the check in sounds long.  Any suggestions?  We arrive noonish and son is meeting friends at universal.  I could drop off husband and son, go shopping, and get in line.  Not sure if there is a better soulution.


I would plan your day around what is best for your vacation and not worry about check-in. I have checked in a dozen times and never waited more than 10 minutes. You are most likely to encounter a line if you show up right at 4 p.m. The last time I checked in was at 6:30 p.m. and there was no one in line. And this was on a Saturday during a very busy week.


----------



## TnTWalter

SATURDAY CHECK IN 
I would not check in at 4 on a Saturday again period. It sounds like I would have had options open up later as well [some rooms 'were not ready' that might have fit my requests].

Not worth it.

So everyone go and enjoy Universal and check in anytime after 5:30 to be safe IMHO.

TOWELS

and we just traded out only THREE of our pool towels at building 5 with no problem today for fresh towels [we originally got our five towels from main building]. Super easy and we still have them all week. If you don't turn them in at end you pay $25 each. They are even different colors than the two others. They didn't blink an eye and I didn't know about this issue. We still have the 2 other towels [too cold for us grown ups to swim today].

Trish


----------



## TnTWalter

Tracey123 said:


> TnTWalter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an AAA member and can get the diamond pass with tix and are going at a busy time, GET IT. The parking SPOTS for AAA are AWESOME!
> 
> I got one of those parking passes.....where there a lot of spots in that lot.  Can't wait to visit in May!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope I didn't confuse anyone that there were AAA spots at Bonnet Creek...they're at the parks. Great spots at the parks. Love it.
> 
> Trish
Click to expand...


----------



## Belle599

For those of you with internet questions, I was at BC from Jan 1 to 5 on floor 11 of Building 5.  My laptop detected a Bonnet Creek wireless internet connect but it was not full strength.  I did bring my cheapo router with me so that I could use both my laptop and also Skype on my iphone.  As long as you have used your router before, you will have already setup the password etc.  If you are using the same devices with it, all you have to do is plug in the network cable, power cord and you're all set.

This towel policy sounds annoying in theory so hopefully it is not that bad in practice.  I can understand why they would implement this though.  This is a case where a few people ruin it for all of us.


----------



## carlbarry

julie1218 said:


> i would love specifics on this too.  my router from home is a verizon fios router, and dh thinks that would be really hard to make work at wbc due to all the fios programming/security on it.  he said we will need to buy a router for easiest use/install.  someone else did say to be sure to "install" the router or something at home first.  i think they  meant if the router is brand new.  i'd love it if someone would post a link to best buy showing me just what to buy.  i'm addicted to wifi but cannot get this set up myself



A few months ago I read a long thread on bringing a router.  Someone had tried to use their cable router and it wouldn't work.  A knowledgable industry person explained in detail why a cable medem will NOT work as a stand alone router.


----------



## act1980

I keep hearing conflicting information about the wifi at BC. 

Someone said they they could get wifi in tower 6 but not tower 5. 

Could someone please confirm what towers wifi is available in? I don't want to arrive wiout my router to find I cant connect. I will be bringing my iPad so Ethernet will not be an option.

Thanks


----------



## act1980

Hi

Could someone please post a picture of an updated resort map

Many thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> I keep hearing conflicting information about the wifi at BC.
> 
> Someone said they they could get wifi in tower 6 but not tower 5.
> 
> Could someone please confirm what towers wifi is available in? I don't want to arrive with my router to find I cant connect. I will be bringing my iPad so Ethernet will not be an option.
> 
> Thanks


I just stayed in tower 6 and they had free wifi. I have not seen any "official" wifi in the other towers.

It is possible that since tower 5 is next door to tower 6, you might get a weak signal. Also, guests do bring their routers and you can often see those signals.

One thing is for sure --- every room has an Internet ethernet cable, so if you want guaranteed wifi, bring your own a router.

I would also mention that there are computers with internet and printers available in both the main check-in building and in tower 6. It is free to use them.


----------



## Upatnoon

carlbarry said:


> A few months ago I read a long thread on bringing a router.  Someone had tried to use their cable router and it wouldn't work.  A knowledgable industry person explained in detail why a cable medem will NOT work as a stand alone router.


In the simplest terms, you plug a cable TV cord into the cable modem to get the Internet. At bonnet creek, the internet comes via an ethernet cable. They are not the same.

What you need is a cheap wireless router. You can buy them for $20. You plug the ethernet cord into the router and your wireless device will then "see" the signal.


----------



## TotoToo

act1980 said:


> I keep hearing conflicting information about the wifi at BC.
> 
> Someone said they they could get wifi in tower 6 but not tower 5.
> 
> Could someone please confirm what towers wifi is available in? I don't want to arrive wiout my router to find I cant connect. I will be bringing my iPad so Ethernet will not be an option.
> 
> Thanks



As far as I am aware every room has wired ethernet (internet) but if you want to use that wirelessly you require a router.  

If there is wifi offered at most other Wyndham's it is for a fee. Again I would assume that is the case at BC as well.  Bring a router to be safe.


----------



## bas71873

WUVmyDISNEY said:


> I just spoke to Ken the other day about a stay in December.  He said the deposit would be around 1/3 and he gave me the quote for the deposit which would be due upon sending him back the signed rental agreement.  *I also think he has a fair cxl/refund policy*.



What is Ken's cxl/refund policy?  I don't see it on his site and I tried to search this thread, but can't pin point an answer.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

bas71873 said:


> What is Ken's cxl/refund policy?  I don't see it on his site and I tried to search this thread, but can't pin point an answer.



I asked Ken this same question, this is what he quoted in an e-mail to me.

Owner is not able to cancel this agreement without reimbursing Renter all monies received from Renter.  Should Renter cancel, Owner agrees to return all monies received (less $99 if reservation has already been transferred to the Renter).  However, Renter is not able to cancel this agreement fewer than 20 days before the arrival date without forfeiting all monies paid.  If any payment is more than 5 days late, then Owner shall deem Renter to have cancelled."


----------



## DCTooTall

As to the internet questions.....


When you factor the size of the buildings and their construction,  From a technical standpoint it is a major undertaking (and pain) to wire the place to provide a strong usable wireless signal across the entire building...  and even moreso if you want to balance the traffic load to prevent people from complaining about slow internet.        From a hotel management standpoint,   it also becomes a much larger issue from the support perspective since not everybody is familiar with how to properly set up or troubleshoot a wireless connection.   The result is you'd either need to train all your employees on the different operating systems and hardware out there so they can provide support to the guests having problems,    or pay a 3rd party to provide tech support.    (Or as many hotels with wireless do.....   charge for wireless net access and just split the money with the company that provides the tech support).


The end result,   is it's much easier, cheaper,  and less of a hassle to provide each room with a wired connection than to provide a resort wide wireless signal.        ESPECCIALLY since with the hotel's phone system,  the in-room internet is essentially just piggy-backing on top of their phone system,  so other than a possibly slightly fatter outgoing pipe than they would've needed for their own internal use,    the cost to the resort to offer in-room internet is basically nothing.



Now,  that being said,    They do state that the lobby/common area by the main building has wireless net provided.   I think some of the pool bars also have an access point...  (and would not be surprised to find that the lobby area in tower 6 also has wireless).       Some of the conflicting reports we've heard about people seeing a Bonnett Creek network while in their rooms could be based off if they are in range of these "common area" access points.

....   on top of the general possibility that someone has their own router and just named the AP "Bonnett Creek".


----------



## katallo

We have stayed in Building 2 and 3.  We would like to try 4 or 5, but do units in 4 or 5 offer a lake/fireworks view?  Also, do you park in a garage for building 5? Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

katallo said:


> We have stayed in Building 2 and 3.  We would like to try 4 or 5, but do units in 4 or 5 offer a lake/fireworks view?  Also, do you park in a garage for building 5? Thanks!



Building 4 and 5 you can get either a lake view, or fireworks view...  but you cannot get both due to the location of the buildings.    

Building 5 there is a surface lot on one side of the entrance,   and a garage it shares with Building 4 on the other side.   To be honest,   most of the time when I've been in Building 5 i'd end up just going straight to the garage so i didn't have the do the back-and-forth in the surface lot to try and find a spot.       plus,  there are some advantages to parking in the shade.


----------



## f19810

I will be staying at BC in the beginning of December.  I will not have a car and will be arriving via shuttle service.  Will they hold my bags so that I can go to the parks and check in around 9pm?  Will they hold my bags on the last day so that I can go to the parks in the am?  I will have to make plane reservations soon and if they will not hold my bags , I will have to make reservations accordingly.  Anytime that I stayed in a hotel, they would store the bags until check in, if BC doesn't do that, then I have to waste a park day and arrive in the afternoon or I  may just stay at pop for one night and take a taxi to BC the next night.


----------



## DCTooTall

f19810 said:


> I will be staying at BC in the beginning of December.  I will not have a car and will be arriving via shuttle service.  Will they hold my bags so that I can go to the parks and check in around 9pm?  Will they hold my bags on the last day so that I can go to the parks in the am?  I will have to make plane reservations soon and if they will not hold my bags , I will have to make reservations accordingly.  Anytime that I stayed in a hotel, they would store the bags until check in, if BC doesn't do that, then I have to waste a park day and arrive in the afternoon or I  may just stay at pop for one night and take a taxi to BC the next night.



The do have a luggage storage area where they will hold your bags for you.


----------



## bas71873

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> I asked Ken this same question, this is what he quoted in an e-mail to me.
> 
> Owner is not able to cancel this agreement without reimbursing Renter all monies received from Renter.  Should Renter cancel, Owner agrees to return all monies received (less $99 if reservation has already been transferred to the Renter).  However, Renter is not able to cancel this agreement fewer than 20 days before the arrival date without forfeiting all monies paid.  If any payment is more than 5 days late, then Owner shall deem Renter to have cancelled."



Thanks!  Sounds like you're good (perhaps a $99 loss) as long  as you are more than 20 days out and by then I would hope I would know.


----------



## katallo

DCTooTall said:


> Building 4 and 5 you can get either a lake view, or fireworks view...  but you cannot get both due to the location of the buildings.
> 
> Building 5 there is a surface lot on one side of the entrance,   and a garage it shares with Building 4 on the other side.   To be honest,   most of the time when I've been in Building 5 i'd end up just going straight to the garage so i didn't have the do the back-and-forth in the surface lot to try and find a spot.       plus,  there are some advantages to parking in the shade.



I guess we will have to decide to give up the lake/fireworks view at Building 2-3 for the lake or fireworks view at Building 4-5.  I do like the idea of the garage in the hot weather and possibly getting a unit that has been updated with the flat screen tv's.


----------



## Upatnoon

katallo said:


> I guess we will have to decide to give up the lake/fireworks view at Building 2-3 for the lake or fireworks view at Building 4-5.  I do like the idea of the garage in the hot weather and possibly getting a unit that has been updated with the flat screen tv's.


I have never stayed in a room at Bonnet Creek that didn't have flat screen TVs. The only tower I have not stayed in is tower 1, so some old TVs could exist somewhere I suppose.

I like certain amenities at bonnet creek, so I request those areas instead of worrying about the views. Cuts down on walking around.


----------



## texasteacher35

Does the BC shuttle to the parks pick up at EACH building at BC? 

Also, where is the shuttle pick up at the parks? MK, E, DHS, and AK?? Is it near the WDW resort buses??


----------



## bonoriffic

katallo said:


> I guess we will have to decide to give up the lake/fireworks view at Building 2-3 for the lake or fireworks view at Building 4-5.  I do like the idea of the garage in the hot weather and possibly getting a unit that has been updated with the flat screen tv's.



Having a flat screen at BC isn't really that big of a deal as the content isn't HD. Watching stretched standard definition TV on a widescreen was great 10 years ago, now it is just annoying.


----------



## verlee

texasteacher35 said:


> Does the BC shuttle to the parks pick up at EACH building at BC?
> 
> Also, where is the shuttle pick up at the parks? MK, E, DHS, and AK?? Is it near the WDW resort buses??



When we were there in March, The pick ups were at the clubhouse (front entrance) and bldg 6 (designated but stop). They are currently building a new bus stop on the side of the club house closest to building 2. It is supposed to be done by this summer. 

on a side note: I heard, I think on this thread, that disney may provide bus service for them but they needed to have stand alone bus stops??? That may only be a rumor, not sure.


----------



## grandmadebby2

texasteacher35 said:


> Does the BC shuttle to the parks pick up at EACH building at BC?
> 
> Also, where is the shuttle pick up at the parks? MK, E, DHS, and AK?? Is it near the WDW resort buses??



We stayed at Bonnet Creek in 2009 so things may have changed but at that time the pick up location at MK was past the TTC, you had to ride the Boat or Monorail out to the TTC and then walk to a designated area.  My husband said he thought we had to ride the monorail to the TTC at Epcot also, I don't remember it for sure.  The other parks also have special parking locations which are not to far from the Disney bus pick up location but still not right with them.  They have a schedule to tell you which parking space to go to.  Lots of buses coming and going in those lots.  The bus service was very prompt though and the drivers very helpful. 

We are staying again in July of 2011, can't wait.


----------



## DCTooTall

katallo said:


> I guess we will have to decide to give up the lake/fireworks view at Building 2-3 for the lake or fireworks view at Building 4-5.  I do like the idea of the garage in the hot weather and possibly getting a unit that has been updated with the flat screen tv's.



 i've stayed in Tower 5 twice..... once with a fireworks/parking lot view,  and once with a lake view.      Honestly,  I preferred the Lake view.    

The way i saw it was that there was a chance I MIGHT be back at the resort to see the fireworks,  but odds were better that I'd still be out at a park or doing something when the fireworks started.     While a Lake view would give me a nice view all day/evening while looking over the lake and the lazy river/fort pool below.     The end result was I preferred the lake view simply because it's advantage lasted all day every day,   while the firework view advantage was maybe a once a day thing that I may not even be there to enjoy.




texasteacher35 said:


> Does the BC shuttle to the parks pick up at EACH building at BC?
> 
> Also, where is the shuttle pick up at the parks? MK, E, DHS, and AK?? Is it near the WDW resort buses??



 Currently it just picks up by Building 6,  and the main lobby.     As compact as the resort is however,   it's not that far a walk to one of the locations no matter where you are located.

As for at the Parks,  the buses pick up/drop off at the off-site/tourbus  bus locations.  For MOST parks,  these aren't that far from the Resort busses,  however the Magic Kingdom is the biggest exception to this.   the off-site busses are located over at the TTC and not in front of the park like the resort buses.     (If you went to Disney back in the late 80's or 90's,   It's the same area off behind the kennel/old tram loop that the Disney buses USED to use before they built the big resort bus depot at the front gates of the park.)




verlee said:


> When we were there in March, The pick ups were at the clubhouse (front entrance) and bldg 6 (designated but stop). They are currently building a new bus stop on the side of the club house closest to building 2. It is supposed to be done by this summer.
> 
> on a side note: I heard, I think on this thread, that disney may provide bus service for them but they needed to have stand alone bus stops??? That may only be a rumor, not sure.



 I've heard that rumor as well,   but considering it seems to have originated from salespeople at the resort,   I'm extremely hesitant to believe it.    I just don't see Disney Transportation serving a resort with NO Disney affiliation.   I could see MAYBE a "Bonnet Creek loop" type bus that would service the Hilton/Waldorf and Wyndham properties if the price was right....after all,   the resorts are close enough that adding the route wouldn't expand the service area of the existing bus system too much,   But  considering the nice buses that the Waldorf currently uses,   I don't really see them joining in.

Now,   as for the new bus shelter being built,   I'm thinking it's more likely it's going to be used to allow the existing shuttle buses to do a loop around the Resort once the hotel is finished.       Currently the bus turns around by the tower 6 shelter,  and then has to turn into the loop by the main building  (which can get quite congested around checkin/check out times).      I'm betting that once the Hotel opens and the outer loop around the resort is finally completely open,   That the bus will just make a loop around the resort on the outer road.    they may,  or may not,   even add additional shelters to service the different buildings.

 Now again,  keep in mind that this is just what I'm thinking without any sort of inside knowledge.


----------



## jerseyboy00

What would be the best way to go from BC to the Fort Wilderness campfire? We will have a car. Thanks


----------



## julie1218

jerseyboy00 said:


> What would be the best way to go from BC to the Fort Wilderness campfire? We will have a car. Thanks



what is the fort wilderness campfire?  it is open to all?  free?


----------



## Upatnoon

jerseyboy00 said:


> What would be the best way to go from BC to the Fort Wilderness campfire? We will have a car. Thanks


You turn right on lake buena vista, turn left on Bonnet Creek Parkway (Old key west lighthouse is on the corner) turn left on Vista parkway. 

Fort is on your right. It takes about 5-10 minutes. Vista parkway is the street with Port Orleans and Riverside and the new kennel.


----------



## Upatnoon

julie1218 said:


> what is the fort wilderness campfire?  it is open to all?  free?


It's every night and free to all. It's a singalong and then they show a disney movie.


----------



## jerseyboy00

Upatnoon said:


> You turn right on lake buena vista, turn left on Bonnet Creek Parkway (Old key west lighthouse is on the corner) turn left on Vista parkway.
> 
> Fort is on your right. It takes about 5-10 minutes. Vista parkway is the street with Port Orleans and Riverside and the new kennel.


Thanks

Here is the April movie schedule
Fort Wilderness Outdoor Movie Schedule
April 1 - Princess & The Frog
April 2 - Tangled
April 3 - Toy Story
April 4 - Fantasia
April 5 - Bambi
April 6 - Finding Nemo
April 7 - Hercules
April 8 - Enchanted
April 9 - Tron Legacy
April 10 - G-Force
April 11 - The Wild
April 12 - Wall-E
April 13 - Princess Diaries
April 14 - Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs
April 15 - Tangled
April 16 - Secretariat (PG)
April 17 - Toy Story 3
April 18 - UP
April 19 - Alice in Wonderland
April 20 - Cars
April 21 - Princess & The Frog
April 22 - Tron Legacy
April 23 - The Sorcerer's Apprentice (PG)
April 24 - Tangled
April 25 - Bambi
April 26 -The Sword & The Stone
April 27 - Pinochio
April 28 - Monsters, Inc.
April 29 - The Rescuers
April 30 - Beauty and the Beast
7:30pm - Fire lighting and S'Mores (S'mores Kits sold at the concession stand)
8:00pm - Chip -n- Dale Campfire Sing-A-Long
8:40pm - The Movie Starts


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Just wondering, are you alowed to use your own raft or noodle in the lazy river?


----------



## TnTWalter

find any info on what to do...I know we are to check out by 10am. We've already turned in our towels.

I will run dishwasher and unload and throw whites in pile by laundry. Try to wash towels tonight.

Is that it?

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## Upatnoon

TnTWalter said:


> find any info on what to do...I know we are to check out by 10am. We've already turned in our towels.
> 
> I will run dishwasher and unload and throw whites in pile by laundry. Try to wash towels tonight.
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Trish


We just put the dirty dishes in the dishwasher and turn it on. We leave all the dirty towels in a heap in the bathroom. Don't wash the room towels!

We also make sure to throw all our trash away. That's pretty much it, unless someone knows better.


----------



## minnie10

We were told twice when we called and ask what we need to do to check out "to do nothing, just have a wonderful day""


----------



## 2BoysMom

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> Just wondering, are you alowed to use your own raft or noodle in the lazy river?



I was wondering this, too.


----------



## MNTwinsMom

Upatnoon said:


> You turn right on lake buena vista, turn left on Bonnet Creek Parkway (Old key west lighthouse is on the corner) turn left on Vista parkway.
> 
> Fort is on your right. It takes about 5-10 minutes. Vista parkway is the street with Port Orleans and Riverside and the new kennel.



Make sure to allow enough time to catch a Ft. Wilderness internal bus and get to the Meadows area, where the campfire is held.  

You cannot drive directly to that area in Ft. Wilderness.  You will need to park near the entrance and take an internal bus.  

There's lots of info about the Chip & Dale Meet and Greet, sing-a-long and movie on the camping board if you need additional information.


----------



## texasteacher35

Thanks everyone for the responses about the buses to WDW Parks and where to get them!!!


----------



## pinktinkmommy

Question.  I read the whole thread (that was a long process!) but am not really sure of the answer to this because most of the comments about building preference were related to views or specific pools- and I'm not sure which of those we'd prefer.

I don't particularly care about a view other than it not being straight out into a parking garage.  Over it isn't a big deal if what's behind it is at least decent and not depressing.  

We'll probably hit the pools 2-3 times, but I suspect we'll be all over the place checking them out so I don't think proximity matters.

My thinking is it's probably best to request building 5 or 6 so it's newer but what do I know?  Are there other factors I need to think about?  We'll have a car so bus stop is irrelevant.  Are buildings 1, 2, 3 getting pretty worn?


----------



## ez

we stayed in building 2 first time and it had just been redone...beautiful granite countertops etc...just got back from building 4 and no granite room looked more dated fyi


----------



## webprinter

We stayed in building 2 last in a unit that had not been redone with a parking lot view and were not happy.  It was slightly run down.


----------



## MommyPoppins

ez said:


> we stayed in building 2 first time and it had just been redone...beautiful granite countertops etc...just got back from building 4 and no granite room looked more dated fyi





webprinter said:


> We stayed in building 2 last in a unit that had not been redone with a parking lot view and were not happy.  It was slightly run down.





pinktinkmommy said:


> Question.  I read the whole thread (that was a long process!) but am not really sure of the answer to this because most of the comments about building preference were related to views or specific pools- and I'm not sure which of those we'd prefer.
> 
> I don't particularly care about a view other than it not being straight out into a parking garage.  Over it isn't a big deal if what's behind it is at least decent and not depressing.
> 
> We'll probably hit the pools 2-3 times, but I suspect we'll be all over the place checking them out so I don't think proximity matters.
> 
> My thinking is it's probably best to request building 5 or 6 so it's newer but what do I know?  Are there other factors I need to think about?  We'll have a car so bus stop is irrelevant.  Are buildings 1, 2, 3 getting pretty worn?


So as you can see there is no good answer to your question.


----------



## sahm1000

We are getting ready for a stay at bonnet creek on 4/29 and had a question for all of you experts!  I was hoping to order some groceries from garden grocer.  If I order milk from them is there a place for it to be refrigerated until our room is ready?  Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## julie1218

sahm1000 said:


> We are getting ready for a stay at bonnet creek on 4/29 and had a question for all of you experts!  I was hoping to order some groceries from garden grocer.  If I order milk from them is there a place for it to be refrigerated until our room is ready?  Thanks for all of your help!



i'd love to know the answer to this too.  i think we may have to call the resort though because i haven't been able to find an answer.  when are you going?  i'd love to hear how someone else's garden grocer to wbc experience is!  i am arriving may 16.


----------



## sahm1000

We are getting ready for a stay at bonnet creek on 4/29 and had a question for all of you experts!  I was hoping to order some groceries from garden grocer.  If I order milk from them is there a place for it to be refrigerated until our room is ready?  Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## julie1218

sahm1000 said:


> We are getting ready for a stay at bonnet creek on 4/29 and had a question for all of you experts!  I was hoping to order some groceries from garden grocer.  If I order milk from them is there a place for it to be refrigerated until our room is ready?  Thanks for all of your help!



we are arriving on 5/16 and are planning to use garden grocer too.  plz post how your experience went, and i would also like to know about the potential to refrigerated storage.


----------



## PoohHappens

Alright, you have all almost convinced me to stay here.  I always have preferred on site although I have stayed off.  This time may be different.  We have a 9 year old and an 18month old.  The youngest turns 2 the day we are going.  She does not sleep with noise or other people around-way too social.  So, the thought of spending the week in one room frightens me.  A few questions:

Are there certain days of the week you must check in or can you do it any day?
There are season's listed on Ken's site what if your trip covers two-check in during value but stay extends through the next.  Do you pay according to check in or individual night?
Are there any eateries on the property?
No extra magic hours, right? (can't blame a girl for asking)


----------



## clshirk

So we are currently enroute to arrive tomorrow!  Yay!  So thinking about our grocery list... we want to grill out steaks one night and I didn't know if the grills are gas powered...charcoal... do we need to buy anything for them to work or is that all complimentary of the resort?


----------



## saysay

PoohHappens said:


> Alright, you have all almost convinced me to stay here.  I always have preferred on site although I have stayed off.  This time may be different.  We have a 9 year old and an 18month old.  The youngest turns 2 the day we are going.  She does not sleep with noise or other people around-way too social.  So, the thought of spending the week in one room frightens me.  A few questions:
> 
> Are there certain days of the week you must check in or can you do it any day?
> There are season's listed on Ken's site what if your trip covers two-check in during value but stay extends through the next.  Do you pay according to check in or individual night?
> Are there any eateries on the property?
> No extra magic hours, right? (can't blame a girl for asking)



I am pretty sure it is any day there is availability, I would ask whoever you are renting from.  We checked in on Tuesday last year...this year will be Saturday. I think its based on check in...but you would need to ask .

there is a good pizza place by one of the pools, they do deliver.  Also a sandwich / salad lunch place by another pool though I think they only do lunch...this is from experience last year.

And this I know... NO EMH!  Sorry, sad but true.

That being said for us last year, having a seperate room for our 3 year old was HEAVEN!


----------



## Upatnoon

clshirk said:


> So we are currently enroute to arrive tomorrow!  Yay!  So thinking about our grocery list... we want to grill out steaks one night and I didn't know if the grills are gas powered...charcoal... do we need to buy anything for them to work or is that all complimentary of the resort?


The grills are gas and free! The resort smells great when lots of people are grilling, that's for sure.


----------



## clshirk

Y





Upatnoon said:


> The grills are gas and free! The resort smells great when lots of people are grilling, that's for sure.



Yay!  One less thing to worry about!


----------



## MichaelColey

clshirk said:


> So we are currently enroute to arrive tomorrow! Yay! So thinking about our grocery list... we want to grill out steaks one night and I didn't know if the grills are gas powered...charcoal... do we need to buy anything for them to work or is that all complimentary of the resort?


They're gas.  Bring whatever seasonings you like to use on your steaks.  You'll find a platter and tongs in the kitchen.


----------



## Rwsm2011

I've read through the entire thread now and am thoroughly confused as to which is the best building to get a firework view. Our son is 2 so we probably won't be at the parks that late except the second night, but I thought the adults might like to see them from the room. Are there any of the new buildings (granite, etc.) that have a good firework view?


----------



## clshirk

Rwsm2011 said:


> I've read through the entire thread now and am thoroughly confused as to which is the best building to get a firework view. Our son is 2 so we probably won't be at the parks that late except the second night, but I thought the adults might like to see them from the room. Are there any of the new buildings (granite, etc.) that have a good firework view?



we are currently at the top of building 4... great fireworks view of Epcot!  But the parking lot is below, but when you're building is so high, its all beautiful!!  And out in the lobby by the elevators is a perfect view of the other side with all the activities and pools!


----------



## mamaoohmaumau

We will be at Bonnet Creek in May with another family.   We have two 2-bdrm suites.   Are there any connecting balconies or are they all private?  Does anyone have any recommendations for two suites on the same side or one pool side and one parking lot side?


----------



## TnTWalter

Just back...everyone loved bonnet creek! 

didn't think we'd want fireworks view but wish we had it...we were on parking lot side but only 5th floor so we could only see tips....3 nights we watched from our condo...2 of 3 from the 14th floor window....so get 10th floor or above to be over the tree line if it matters. Wish I would have held out.
Oh and you want to be on the EAST SIDE of the building. 

Building 4 was great location. Kids wanted to be building 6 [pool are there is very nice] but we liked being close to main building for checking out things [shuffle board for example].

Loved the grills. Gas grills with button starter. Easy peasy. We rented shuffle board equipment while DH grilled one night. Awesome.

I brought a slow cooker for another night. Cooked while at parks. perfect.

other than that, I only made breakfasts and we had drinks and snacks. Fantastic.

Pools were great. Lazy river was warmer than the other pool which was nice for floating around. Kids liked the slide at Building 6 but we hung at lazy river pool. Never made it across to building 1/2 pool. Looked nice but a HIKE.

Lovely grounds. 

Nice condo. Great layout. Nice balcony. Well stocked. Good condition. Great sound proofing. So close to all parks. Not as convenient for groceries, restaurants as Windsor Hills but GREAT. 

Overall fantastic stay and would definitely do it again.

Would NEVER check in at 4pm on a Saturday EVER again. I cannot stress this enough. Don't bother. The only benefit is that I received no high pressure sales pitch at all for parking pass [which I don't think you need to be honest]. Never received a phone call or nothing. I said no thanks rented from a friend who told me not to do the sales presentation and she said ok have fun...that was it.

Add pics later...off to bed.

Trish


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

So, do VIP's really get better rooms?  My parents are VIP's and we are visiting (with them) for the first time in May/June.  We have a 3BR Deluxe for 10 nights.  Not really concerned about a view, it would just be nice to have an upgraded room for such a long stay.


----------



## Deb123

Leaving in a wk. Is Sunday check in going to be as crowded as the other days? What can I expect? We'll be getting there around 1 or 2. We have stayed at several other timeshares in the area and have never had a problem checking in early. Also the website says free wifi in room, is this true? And is there HBO on the tv? Thank you


----------



## Janet Hill

PaulalovesDisney said:


> So, do VIP's really get better rooms?  My parents are VIP's and we are visiting (with them) for the first time in May/June.  We have a 3BR Deluxe for 10 nights.  Not really concerned about a view, it would just be nice to have an upgraded room for such a long stay.



Yes VIP do qualify for free upgrades, but they are not automatic.  Your parents will either have to upgrade online if any are available or they will have to call member services and have them do it for them.

You can either go from deluxe to presidential or if available rebook a 2 BR with a points discount and upgrade back to the 3.  Lots of combinations are possible that could both save some points and get a better room.

Also you can call the resort to request a room/view and theoretically they should honor your request before renters/exchangers, etc.

The resort cannot typically upgrade your room (this has to go through member services).


----------



## clshirk

I remember this somewhere before someone asking about, 
but there IS a separate checkin for VIP checkin.  I made the mistake of arriving 3:4opm yesterday and man the line was horrendous!  We had actually meant to get there by 230 but we stayed at the beach too long... but I first went in, looked around and saw how bad the line in and went and got dh and told him we could just play in the pool... but then I rechecked when we came back in and noticed the little VIP line on the right hand side of the counter.  they made a huge deal to make sure that line was moving quick and there was minimal wait, so we ended up moving along quicker.

The pool at tower 4 has Epcot fireworks view on the parking lot side, and lake view on the other side.  We only see single balconies here.  13 floors high though!
The pools right at tower 4 (and I think the next tower beside us) include 3 spas, a lazy river, the zero level entry pool, a regular pool that maxes at 5ft.

I need to take pics...

Question though... when we arrived there was a brand new Bakers Secret Bar pan sitting on the counter still in plastic packaging with 2 wine glasses and 2 drink glasses on it... what is that all about?  It looks like a gift... but not sure...


----------



## Echo queen

clshirk said:


> I remember this somewhere before someone asking about,
> but there IS a separate checkin for VIP checkin.  I made the mistake of arriving 3:4opm yesterday and man the line was horrendous!  We had actually meant to get there by 230 but we stayed at the beach too long... but I first went in, looked around and saw how bad the line in and went and got dh and told him we could just play in the pool... but then I rechecked when we came back in and noticed the little VIP line on the right hand side of the counter.  they made a huge deal to make sure that line was moving quick and there was minimal wait, so we ended up moving along quicker.



Thanks so much for posting about the VIP line, our flight gets in at 2:35pm so after picking up the rental car and driving there would be pretty close to 4pm.   Getting there before 4pm was not really an option.


----------



## Zoebear

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! So excited !! Thanks for the idea above about renting shuffle board stuff while grilling. Will put that on the list !!!


----------



## TnTWalter

didn't take as many as I planned but here are some pics....

here's the red bus...





Here's the street....






both....






our 2 bedroom room 574 building 4



























sorry no bedroom pics...duh. master has king bed and bath tub area in room but toilet and shower behind a door for privacy. the tub is a nice air tub not jacuzzi. we have one at home. they're nice. we never used this trip.

other bedroom has 2 double beds dresser and closet. we were able to squeeze a twin air bed between the two beds [they are bolted to wall]. the kids rotated who slept on air bed.

stackable washer and dryer in hallway across from 2nd bedroom. 2nd bedroom has own bathroom with tub/shower combo.

there was a sofa bed but we never checked it out.

balcony has 4 chairs and 2 tables. good size. i enjoyed coffee in am and wine in pm out there. The trees blocked much of the fireworks sadly. you really need to be higher than probably 10th floor.







Building 4 walked out to a quiet pool on right and the lazy river on left. 2-3 hot tubs. You had to walk around the left to the next building to hit the pirate pool and slide. The kids liked lazy river [as did we adults as it was warmer]. there is a zero entry pool area off the lazy river. This was all at building 5 but right next to building 4. Building 6 was around the bend one way and main building around the bend the other way. Kids didn't like main pool as much.

building 4 pool and 1 of the 2 hottubs in this area  in left corner





'


stairway up to cannons to shoot water at people in lazy river and also leads to back walkway





lazy river [building 4/5]





can see zero entry area of lazy river in left corner





walkway towards main pool





shuffleboard area near grills/picnic tables building 4





picnic table area near grills building 4 [can see grills in background]





view towards parking lot building 4





Trish


----------



## snowangel72

I think it's wonderful that they have instituted the new towel rule, and I mean that from an ecological perspective. Some people won't reuse towels if they don't have to. The amount of laundry this was producing must have been insane. I am so glad they made an environmentally friendly choice. I honestly found it wasteful that every day we were picking up one fresh towel each. So not needed.

We bought a cheapie $20 router from Best Buy, worked like a charm (in tower 4). We kept it and it's now our travel router. easy peasy.


----------



## snowangel72

act1980 said:


> I have looked through this whole site and can't see any photos of tower 6.
> 
> Does anybody have any that they would like to share?
> 
> Many thanks



Not exactly what you are looking for but here's a pic of 4,5,6. The yellow building is 6, the building on the left is 5. This is tower 4 pool. They are all very close together.





tower 5 pool with attached lazy river





tower 5 lazy river


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks for the great pictures!!!


----------



## grandmadebby2

We will be there in July and have stayed there a couple of times before as we are owners.  When I booked they gave me our room numbers as we have a 3 bedroom, 2 bedroom and 1 bedroom for our group of 17.  Does anyone know if they stick with those rooms given 13 months out.  I will be terribly disappointed if our group doesn't get to stay together.  As it is now we are all on the same floor and just 1 door apart from one room and across the hall from another.  Sounds like though if someone goes in and request a certain room we might loose that close proximaty.  Kind of worried we booked 13 months out so we could get everything just the way we like it.


----------



## clshirk

Apparently a lot of us made it into building 4 
here exactly are the grill for building 4?  We are grilling out tommorro and have no idea where they are.


----------



## garmich

clshirk said:


> Apparently a lot of us made it into building 4
> here exactly are the grill for building 4?  We are grilling out tommorro and have no idea where they are.



When I took a walk around the lake, I recall seeing grills between building 4 and the main check-in building.

We were in building 2 and used the grills by the pools between buildings 2 & 3.  In fact I was the first one to use those brand new grills as they had just finished installing them the previous day.


----------



## act1980

Pictures of Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Lake Buena Vista, Florida

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=7

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=8

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=45

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=46

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=87

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=92

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=93

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=94

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=95

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=96

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=97

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=98

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=120

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=221

If anyone has anymore please add them


----------



## ama223

I see a lot of people saying to avoid the 4pm check-in time, especially on a Saturday.

We arrive on Saturday, 4/30 and probably would be getting to BC around 4:00 (EEK!)..  would it be better if we stopped and had dinner and arrived to BC closer to 6:00?  When does the "4:00 weekend check-in rush" tend to die down??


----------



## katallo

This Saturday was horrible.  We waited for almost 2 hours.  I can't figure out why they wanted a lobby of angry guests


----------



## ama223

katallo said:


> This Saturday was horrible.  We waited for almost 2 hours.  I can't figure out why they wanted a lobby of angry guests



Ugh I'm sorry you had to deal with that.. I can't imagine 2 hours, especially with my 4 and 2yo there!  Yikes.

Do you happen to remember.. around 6pm (when you finally got through the line!!) did the line seem more manageable at that point??


----------



## pinktinkmommy

I got our rental agreement from Ken & Denise and now have a question.  We're staying for 8 nights so we have one conf # for the first night, then a second one for the next 7.

Will they make us check out and then back in?  Wanting to make rope drop that first morning and worried about having to stand in line with people checking out (though really, how many will be checking out at 7am?).

Assuming that they could theoretically make us switch rooms but not likely since then they'd have to clean the whole condo.  Good assumption?


----------



## Upatnoon

katallo said:


> This Saturday was horrible.  We waited for almost 2 hours.  I can't figure out why they wanted a lobby of angry guests


I've checked in a dozen times and never waited more than 15 minutes. I wonder what is going on with these recent reports of waiting. Is everyone showing up at 3:59 p.m.?


----------



## Janet Hill

pinktinkmommy said:


> Assuming that they could theoretically make us switch rooms but not likely since then they'd have to clean the whole condo.  Good assumption?



Good assumption - they really try to make sure you get the same room for your entire stay.  

I've never had to change rooms when I've had different but back to back reservations (assuming the room category is the same).


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

pinktinkmommy said:


> Will they make us check out and then back in?  Wanting to make rope drop that first morning and worried about having to stand in line with people checking out (though really, how many will be checking out at 7am?).



This is what Ken Quoted me for a nine night stay:

"Although you would have 3 reservations for your 9 nights, Bonnet Creek would keep you in the same unit for your entire stay and you would only need to check in once."


----------



## julie1218

pinktinkmommy said:


> I got our rental agreement from Ken & Denise and now have a question.  We're staying for 8 nights so we have one conf # for the first night, then a second one for the next 7.
> 
> Will they make us check out and then back in?  Wanting to make rope drop that first morning and worried about having to stand in line with people checking out (though really, how many will be checking out at 7am?).
> 
> Assuming that they could theoretically make us switch rooms but not likely since then they'd have to clean the whole condo.  Good assumption?



i imagine this the point i'm about to make is moot because you will be in the same room, but even if you weren't, keep in mind that you do not have to check OUT ever.  pack your bags, store them in your car or their storage area, and bail.  no need to tell anyone anything.  just leave.  now, you might have to stand in line for the storage area or track someone down for that--i don't know.  but, my point is that in this day and age, you no longer have to check OUT of hotels.


----------



## snappy

I agree that you do not have to check out.  There is even a type of secured container that you can put your card keys in when you leave, at least in building 4.


----------



## pinktinkmommy

Wonderful!  Thanks!


----------



## pinktinkmommy

julie1218 said:


> i imagine this the point i'm about to make is moot because you will be in the same room, but even if you weren't, keep in mind that you do not have to check OUT ever.  pack your bags, store them in your car or their storage area, and bail.  no need to tell anyone anything.  just leave.  now, you might have to stand in line for the storage area or track someone down for that--i don't know.  but, my point is that in this day and age, you no longer have to check OUT of hotels.



Great point and leads me to another question.  Other than when doing a lot of resort charges and need to review them, I don't remember the last time we actually checked out of a hotel.

Is the resort no-cash?  Meaning you must charge to your room?  CAN you even charge to your room?  Not sure we'll even doing any purchasing there.  And if you can/must charge to your room, on the last day do you get a list of your charges under your door to check them?  Asking simply because a few times we've had lots of incorrect charges billed to us.  (Never can get lucky enough to have our charges billed to someone else!   )


----------



## act1980

Hi all,

I have called bonnet Creek to ask some of these questions but the lady I spoke to was less than helpful. Also, the answers she gave me conflict with the information on here so I am looking for clarification. 

Would someone kindly answer these questions for me. 

Many thanks


What floors are the deluxe units on in tower 6?*

Is there a mixture of lake and parking lot views?

Do the master ensuite's have a half or full wall that divides the bedroom?

What time do the pools close?

When can we request to stay in a particular tower?

What towers have been updated with flat screen tv's and granite countertops? She told me that all towers have granite countertops and flat screen tv's!

Has the furniture also been updated in the older towers?

Historically, how busy is the time frame in which I will be staying? She told me that October is their very busy time

Do the units have a kettle? Can one be requested?

Is a crib and a high chair for an infant provided? 

What towers offer wifi as opposed to Ethernet? I was told that no units have wifi.


----------



## Tracey123

I just wanted to post the other board that has started because of this board.  It's called Pay-it-forward for Bonnet Creek visitors to give non-perishable food to the next family visiting.  Check it out...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580

Also, I wanted to know what is the best time to check in on a Saturday?  Should we wait until 6:00 pm to avoid the 4:00 rush hour?


----------



## DCTooTall

Upatnoon said:


> I've checked in a dozen times and never waited more than 15 minutes. I wonder what is going on with these recent reports of waiting. Is everyone showing up at 3:59 p.m.?



 Honestly,  I think it's likely the combination of everybody showing up at 4pm when they open up checkin for everybody,   And the fact that right now (at least) the resort is pretty packed with school breaks.

  I also wouldn't be very surprised if, especcially with this time of year,   if a majority of the people checking in are renters and not owners.   I'm thinking that with renters the check-in process may take longer between guest confirmations,  explaining the time share (and lack of daily housekeeping),  verifying contact information and credit card for incidentals.... .and of course,  the attempt to sign them up for the sales spiel.  





act1980 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have called bonnet Creek to ask some of these questions but the lady I spoke to was less than helpful. Also, the answers she gave me conflict with the information on here so I am looking for clarification.
> 
> Would someone kindly answer these questions for me.
> 
> Many thanks



I'll try and help and answer the questions I know the answers too.



act1980 said:


> Is there a mixture of lake and parking lot views?



 Yes.   Easy way to look at it,    for every building,   about 1/2 the rooms will be on the parking lot side,  and 1/2 on the lake side.    Since the resort is one with a central hallway with rooms on either side type of layout,    you will end up with about a 50/50 split based off the building locations.




act1980 said:


> Do the master ensuite's have a half or full wall that divides the bedroom?



Not entirely sure I understand the question... but....

There is a full wall with a door that separates the master bedroom suite from the living room area of the room.

There is a small little 1/2 wall that separates the bed area of the suite from the tub and a sink.    There is then a full wall/door between the tub/sink area in the master suite with the master bathroom with the toilet, sink, and shower.

Does that answer your question?



act1980 said:


> What time do the pools close?



Posted close time is 10pm on all the "pool rule" boards.  However,  based off my experience last month,   They don't actually go around and kick your out and enforce the pools being closed until midnight.      




act1980 said:


> When can we request to stay in a particular tower?



 General rule is that room requests can be made with the resort starting approx 2 weeks prior to checking.    That's about the time which the resort should have all your reservation information loaded into their local system from the national wyndham system.



act1980 said:


> Do the units have a kettle? Can one be requested?



 No kettles in the room that I recall.   I don't believe it is something that is available to be requested.   

there is a coffee maker in the room (If I recall correctly),    but i'm not sure that's what you are looking for.



act1980 said:


> What towers offer wifi as opposed to Ethernet? I was told that no units have wifi.



 None of the units have Wifi provided.  All rooms are wired internet.


SOME rooms may pick up a faint wifi signal from a common area that provides wifi (such as the hotel lobby)....   and you may see a wifi signal from another guest who has brought a wireless router....  but Wyndham does not provide nor support wifi in the rooms.


----------



## clshirk

Tracey123 said:


> I just wanted to post the other board that has started because of this board.  It's called Pay-it-forward for Bonnet Creek visitors to give non-perishable food to the next family visiting.  Check it out...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580
> 
> Also, I wanted to know what is the best time to check in on a Saturday?  Should we wait until 6:00 pm to avoid the 4:00 rush hour?



Yes wait until 6pm especially on a Saturday around Spring Break.


----------



## clshirk

Has anyone had a new in package Bakers Secret Bar pan in their room on the counter when arrived?  Is it a gift or to be left in the resort?


----------



## Upatnoon

clshirk said:


> Has anyone had a new in package Bakers Secret Bar pan in their room on the counter when arrived?  Is it a gift or to be left in the resort?


Our room had a brand new coffee maker and toaster. We left them in the room.

Our room did have a pan like that but it wasn't on the counter. Perhaps the housekeeper forgot to put it away your pan.


----------



## clshirk

Upatnoon said:


> Our room did have a pan like that but it wasn't on the counter. Perhaps the housekeeper forgot to put it away your pan.



Perhaps.  It was just odd... brand new and my wine glasses sitting on it.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Has anyone had a new in package Bakers Secret Bar pan in their room on the counter when arrived? Is it a gift or to be left in the resort?


The only gifts (except for taking the "tour") are at most a little goody bag of meaningless items---a travel size deodorant, a single-serve package of hot cocoa mix, that sort of thing.  If there is a new-in-packaging pan in your unit, it is almost certainly for the unit.


----------



## Disneyforus

Just an FYI about our check in experience: 

We arrived on Friday 4/1 at about 1:30-2:00 and were given the "come back at 4:00, spiel". We were able to get our parking pass at that point and did verify we were in the system etc.. I asked the hostess person if it was going to be a terrible mess with everyone coming back at the same time and she said, "well come back at 3:45 to get in line."  I was a little stressed at this point, as well as tired, but off we went to change into our suits and hang out at the pool. Around 3:00 I thought maybe I would throw on a cover up and go peak in the lobby and see what things looked like.  By the time I got in there at 3:20 there was a lot of activity at the check in counter, but only 1 or 2 people in line.  I asked the hostess person standing there and she said, "oh we decided to start non vip check in early."  So, i jumped in line and had my keys and was on my way within 10 minutes! Not too bad after all.


----------



## curemyreed

Can anyone tell me how deep the Lazy River by Building 5 is?  I've looked at pictures folks have kindly posted, but I can't see any numbers along the tile.  I know here at Schlitterbahn there are large tiles with bold black print at the top of the wall of the Lazy River telling how deep it is.

Also, never saw an answer to PP asking about noodles being allowed into the pools?  Anyone know?  TIA!


----------



## curemyreed

We are renting from an owner.  My husband paid for the rental and therefore his name is listed on the confirmation letter.  However, he will be arriving the day after the rest of the family due to his work schedule.  This leaves me being the person needing to check-in.  Normally this wouldn't cause me a second's worry, but I recently read on this thread about there being a $99 charge for name changes on the reservation or something like that.  I assume that means a completely different name...as in someone unrelated.  My husband and I share the same last name and address.  Does anyone think this will be an issue?

Thanks to anyone who can address this.


----------



## minnie10

I do think it will be a big deal if your husband isn't at check in. I have always been told that the name must match the person checking in.  I am a guest of an owner and I know I had to show drivers license yesterday to veryify my name which was on the reservation. Someone else might know more on this..


----------



## minnie10

I check in yesterday around 6:00 p.m. I was one of two checking in. I said something about no rush and he said you should have been here earlier. The line was out the door. I have never had a problem, but I always check in late and I am usually the only one checking in. Just adjust your time and avoid the stress.


----------



## grandmadebby2

curemyreed said:


> We are renting from an owner.  My husband paid for the rental and therefore his name is listed on the confirmation letter.  However, he will be arriving the day after the rest of the family due to his work schedule.  This leaves me being the person needing to check-in.  Normally this wouldn't cause me a second's worry, but I recently read on this thread about there being a $99 charge for name changes on the reservation or something like that.  I assume that means a completely different name...as in someone unrelated.  My husband and I share the same last name and address.  Does anyone think this will be an issue?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can address this.



The person who is on the registration letter is the only person who can check in.  This is not only true at Bonnet Creek but Disney Resort also.  Last year I rode with my daughter to Pop Century and my husbands flight did not get in until after 9pm.  I could not even get my park ticket because it was all part of the package with him the lead guest.

At Wyndham Meadows in Branson they would not let my daughter check in to our room, she drove from a different direction and beat us there, so she had to go shopping for a few hours.  Her name was listed as a guest but only my husband could check in.  She called us from her cell phone and we talked to them but they said it is not allowed because of all the identity laws that have passed in the past 5 years.


----------



## saysay

curemyreed said:


> We are renting from an owner.  My husband paid for the rental and therefore his name is listed on the confirmation letter.  However, he will be arriving the day after the rest of the family due to his work schedule.  This leaves me being the person needing to check-in.  Normally this wouldn't cause me a second's worry, but I recently read on this thread about there being a $99 charge for name changes on the reservation or something like that.  I assume that means a completely different name...as in someone unrelated.  My husband and I share the same last name and address.  Does anyone think this will be an issue?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can address this.



The person I rented from was very firm about the name on the reservation MUST be the same as the person checking in.  To be safe, I used the format husband name/my name...   example:  John/Jane Smith, which she said works.


----------



## clshirk

curemyreed said:


> Can anyone tell me how deep the Lazy River by Building 5 is?  I've looked at pictures folks have kindly posted, but I can't see any numbers along the tile.  I know here at Schlitterbahn there are large tiles with bold black print at the top of the wall of the Lazy River telling how deep it is.
> 
> Also, never saw an answer to PP asking about noodles being allowed into the pools?  Anyone know?  TIA!



3 ft


----------



## TnTWalter

I only wish I had read the NEVER CHECK IN AT 4PM ON SATURDAY tip BEFORE I checked in....seriously I never saw it...only that I couldn't check in BEFORE.

So hopefully all our posting about it will help someone else....


----------



## Disneyforus

curemyreed said:


> We are renting from an owner.  My husband paid for the rental and therefore his name is listed on the confirmation letter.  However, he will be arriving the day after the rest of the family due to his work schedule.  This leaves me being the person needing to check-in.  Normally this wouldn't cause me a second's worry, but I recently read on this thread about there being a $99 charge for name changes on the reservation or something like that.  I assume that means a completely different name...as in someone unrelated.  My husband and I share the same last name and address.  Does anyone think this will be an issue?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can address this.



We were potentially in the same dilemma with my brother and his family who were staying with us, arriving before we did and when I called Bonnet Creek they said to just call them if it looked like that might happen and they could arrange something.  But, when I had contacted our owner/seller about putting my brothers name on the reservation instead of mine he also quoted us a $99 fee. Fortunately we arrived together so it wasn't an issue.  If you call and find out it isn't a problem, I would make sure you speak with a manager and get their name just to play it safe.


----------



## curemyreed

Thanks for the answer about the Lazy River being 3 ft. deep.

Thanks also to the many folks answering my question about my husband's name being on the confirmation letter.  Sounds like the majority of responders are concerned that it will be a problem.  Dang!  I will have him call the resort directly this week and speak with a manager.  I was so patting myself on the back over the amazing rate we are paying for our WBC stay, and now it looks like we may have to add $99 to that.  Arrgh, Mateys!


----------



## stackyallred

Before I begin, please forgive how odd of a question this is...

Will a pack & play fit into the master bathroom (the area that actually has a door that closes)? Let me explain why...

DH, DS (who is a toddler) and I have invited my mother and father in law to join us for the first few days of our trip.  DH and I really wanted to stay at BC this year in a 2 bedroom for the sole purpose of giving DS his own room (he goes to bed very early and sleeps best in a room by himself).  We decided to invite along the family and considered booking a 3 bedroom but they said no they would just sleep on the sofa bed so we could all still have our own rooms and not have to spend more money.  They are very flexible about things and just excited to be going. I know they won't consider taking our room even if we begged- they are too nice. On my last trip in 2007, I feel like the closed-off part of the bathroom in the Master Suite was HUGE.  In fact I remember thinking it was a huge waste of space.  I thought maybe for those first days they are with us, we could have the pack & play in there and we all could use the other bathroom so that could be DS' room.  I also like the idea of him being so close to us.  That way my MIL & FIL could have their own bedroom.  I know this probably sounds like an odd scenario but I only thought about it after remembering that those bathrooms seemed more like a small room than a bathroom.  If I am remembering wrong, then we will leave things as planned.  I really have no problem upgrading to a 3 bedroom but we already made the arrangements and paid through a friend who is an owner for a 2 bedroom.

Anyone have any idea about this?  I also thought maybe it would be too loud in the bathroom if you can hear showers running in others' bathrooms- I know at POP, you can hear every other toilet flush and shower run from the bathroom.

I promise I am not a bad mommy.  Just trying to make sure everyone can get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Upatnoon

stackyallred said:


> Before I begin, please forgive how odd of a question this is...
> 
> Will a pack & play fit into the master bathroom (the area that actually has a door that closes)? Let me explain why...
> 
> DH, DS (who is a toddler) and I have invited my mother and father in law to join us for the first few days of our trip.  DH and I really wanted to stay at BC this year in a 2 bedroom for the sole purpose of giving DS his own room (he goes to bed very early and sleeps best in a room by himself).  We decided to invite along the family and considered booking a 3 bedroom but they said no they would just sleep on the sofa bed so we could all still have our own rooms and not have to spend more money.  They are very flexible about things and just excited to be going. I know they won't consider taking our room even if we begged- they are too nice. On my last trip in 2007, I feel like the closed-off part of the bathroom in the Master Suite was HUGE.  In fact I remember thinking it was a huge waste of space.  I thought maybe for those first days they are with us, we could have the pack & play in there and we all could use the other bathroom so that could be DS' room.  I also like the idea of him being so close to us.  That way my MIL & FIL could have their own bedroom.  I know this probably sounds like an odd scenario but I only thought about it after remembering that those bathrooms seemed more like a small room than a bathroom.  If I am remembering wrong, then we will leave things as planned.  I really have no problem upgrading to a 3 bedroom but we already made the arrangements and paid through a friend who is an owner for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Anyone have any idea about this?  I also thought maybe it would be too loud in the bathroom if you can hear showers running in others' bathrooms- I know at POP, you can hear every other toilet flush and shower run from the bathroom.
> 
> I promise I am not a bad mommy.  Just trying to make sure everyone can get a good night's sleep!


There is plenty of room in the master bedroom for a pack n play. That room is bigger than a disney value. You can put him to bed, close the bedroom door and then hang out in the living room until you're ready to go to sleep. Your inlaws can use the second bedroom.


----------



## erinkpoole

Maybe you can have them "adjust" the name on your reservation to LAST NAME, DH First/Your First.  That way either of you can check in.  Hopefully that won't incur the $99 change fee.

Best of luck!


----------



## lillygator

are the holiday or high/peak seasons ever discounted?
thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

lillygator said:


> are the holiday or high/peak seasons ever discounted?
> thanks!


There are three  "seasons" at Bonnet Creek for people who own and rent the resort with their timeshare points. Some timeshare owners can also get discounts at the 60-day mark and in.

That said, the price you pay as a renter will have more to do with the deal you can find with an owner than with what the owner's point totals are. Happy shopping!


----------



## ttfn3

We stayed at the WBC March 19-26, 2011.  We flew into Tampa and arrived at WBC around 6:45 p.m. on Saturday night.  The weather was beautiful and when we arrived at WBC we only had to wait for one person in front of us to check in.   The person that checked us in was very nice.  We politely stated our room requests.  Check in went very smoothly and we were granted all of requests – lake view, top floor room near a pool – which was the 9th floor of Tower 2.  After getting our room keys, we made our way over to the desk to pickup our parking pass.  The person at this desk did try to get us to attend a meeting to learn about the resort.  We politely declined. We were not hassled and were quickly on our way to check out our room.  We only received one call the whole week to ask us to attend the meeting, which we politely declined.  

We were assigned Unit 940 in Tower 2 – which is a 3 BR deluxe.  Wow!  What a nice unit.  It was huge.  Interior pictures are similar to what have already been posted & we were happy with the interior. When we stepped out onto the balcony, we received a nice surprise.  Not only did we have a lakeview room on the top floor – we also had a view of Epcot from the left side of our balcony.  Yipee!  It wasn’t one of our requests.  However, it did turn out to be a blessing.  We had my elderly father-in-law with us for part of the trip – and he enjoyed seeing Epcot and watching the fireworks at night from the balcony.  At night, we could also see the Contemporary hotel and the Magic Kingdom fireworks– though a distant view. Here’s a picture of our view from the left end of our balcony (the Contempory is just to the right of the ball):






We enjoyed being in Tower 2.  We spent quite a bit of the week at the resort.  The miniature golf course was right outside the door of our tower. My FIL brought some putters and balls so we could play whenever we wanted. You can check out putters/balls at the main activity desk for 2 hours at a time (they close at 10 pm).  We spent most of our pool time at the pool between Tower 2 & 3.  It wasn’t as crowded at the other pools so we could easily get chairs. Plus it has a nice bar area where you can get a wide variety of nonalcoholic smoothies – with my DS & FIL enjoyed.  I enjoyed a very reasonably priced alcoholic frozen drink (nice bartenders!).  You can also get free cups of ice water. The pool slide was a plus. There's a lifeguard at the pool while the slide is open (9 to 5, I believe).  The current is strong at the end of the slide, so you must be able to swim to the pool ladder by yourself.  The lifeguards were excellent in watching the kids on the slide.  The resort also played music over speakers near the pool area.  Here’s a tip – pack a small collapsible cooler (or two) and you can bring your own drinks and food to the pool.  Here’s a view of the pool from our balcony in the early evening:






Between Tower 2 and 1 is a sand volleyball court, and a nice playground for the kids.  They even have a large chess set on the playground so you can play chess.  

As for the resort overall – this trip was our 2nd trip here so we were familiar with the resort.  I must say it’s much busier with the opening of Tower 6 (which is huge!).   One of the things we enjoyed this trip was the path around the lake.   My teenage DS is a runner.  We found out the distance around the lake is about 2/3 mile so he got his morning runs on the pathway.  It’s very active in the morning with runners and walkers. We rented FIL a scooter (best decision we made!) and he enjoyed his “laps” around the lake.  I enjoyed having my coffee and a glass of wine at night on the balcony, watching the view of the lake.  One thing I wished this resort did have was a screen door to the slider.  We like having fresh air, and with the birds, well - we had to watch to make sure they didn't get in the room.

We did some pool hopping.  The pools at Tower 6 and the main building are salt water pools.  The other pools are not salt water.  We found the temperature at the main pool a bit cool for our week in March.  We liked the temperature of the pool near our Tower much better.  I tried the slide at the pirate pool – and for adults – make sure you keep your arms tucked.  I hit my elbow & it hurt for a few days.  We thought about renting a cabana for the day during the week.  They are located at the pool near Tower 4 and the pool at Tower 6.  They charge $25 a day for Mon-Thurs, and $50 on Fri-Sun.  We nixed that idea – and I just snagged some chairs under a pool umbrella so FIL would have some shade.  

The employees we met were very nice and helpful during our stay.  We called the front desk to ask a few questions, and to request extra dishwasher detergent (deliveried to our room within the hour). The activity staff was very helpful in directing me to a computer/printer near their area that I could use to print our boarding passes. The resort offers some planned activities.  If you want a schedule for your room, you can pick one up from the activity desk at the main building.  One day they had a jumpy house which the young kids were enjoying.  I have to say the one activity we didn’t really enjoy hearing was the karaoke, which is “offered” two nights at two separate pool areas.  It’s really loud.  Not very relaxing sitting on the balcony while bad singers are belting out songs at the top of their lungs (please turn the sound down!).    

The location to the MK and Epcot parks is great.  We took the shuttle bus to the parks two mornings.  I would highly recommend getting on the bus at Tower 6.  It’s the first stop.  By the time, the shuttle gets to the main building, it can be packed.  Personally, I didn’t particularly care for catching the shuttle back from the parks.  I caught it one day back from Epcot around 5:15 p.m.  The bus stops first at the MK.  Only 10 people at the Epcot stop could fit on the bus.  The driver said another bus would come soon.  We like to use the shuttle bus to stagger our start times.  DH likes to sleep in.  DS & I like to be there at early – so we take the bus in the morning & DH drives to the parks later. We then can leave the parks whenever we wish without waiting. One night, we drove DH back to the resort, and DS & I went back to MK since it was open until midnight (very fun!).  We got a great parking place within walking distance to  the TCC.  I’ll never forget the huge firework we saw overhead while riding Big Thunder Mountain (very cool!).

We have stayed near the Route 535 area of LBV many times.  We like to shop at the Publix off International (behind the Premium Outlet Mall).  I highly recommend using International Drive to access this grocery store.  Route 535 was really packed with traffic while we were there.  Drive 536, take a left on International Drive South.  Publix is in the shopping center on the left behind the Walgren’s store.  Fyi – in this center is a small Chinese restaurant that has good Chinese food and there’s a sushi place that my DH likes.  

We ordered Flippers for delivery one night.  We ordered a salad, a pasta dish, and a pizza.  Flippers delivers directly to your Tower.  They will call when they arrive at the resort, and you need to meet them at the front of the tower.  It took about 45 minutes for delivery.  Sure beat waiting at a restaurant.  The food was yummy & reasonably priced.  We also ordered pizza from WBC and it was okay.  Price was good.  We like a bit more sauce on our pizza, so it was just okay for us. My DH used the grill one night to cook some yummy turkey burgers.  Grilling is very popular!

I highly recommend you sign up for the Bonnet Creek - Pay It Forward list on the Disboards.  We participated and enjoyed having a package waiting for us when we arrived.  We found some items we could use, and added more to the box when we left.  The bell service staff was very helpful in locating the rubbermaid container, and they were also helpful for our scooter rental/drop off/pickup.  

I wish I would have taken a picture of our view from the window near the elevators.  We had a gorgeous view of the Waldorf Astoria golf course.  One morning, when I went to get a newspaper, I saw 12 hot air ballons rising in the distance over the golf course.  Incredible sight to see!

Here's a couple of more pictures of the resort (left to right) Tower 4, 5, 6:






View (left to right) Tower 5, 6, new hotel, a bit of Tower 3





DH took the pictures - so I need to give him credit - Thanks!!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

I loved your pictures and trip report.  It sounds like you had a great time.  How nice for you FIL to get to enjoy it with you.  Tower 2 sounds like a good place to stay because you get both lake view and Epcot view.  How long of a walk would you say it is to the lazy river?  Either one.  It is posts like yours that get me more and more excited for our trip in Aug.


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

Janet Hill said:


> Yes VIP do qualify for free upgrades, but they are not automatic.  Your parents will either have to upgrade online if any are available or they will have to call member services and have them do it for them.
> 
> You can either go from deluxe to presidential or if available rebook a 2 BR with a points discount and upgrade back to the 3.  Lots of combinations are possible that could both save some points and get a better room.
> 
> Also you can call the resort to request a room/view and theoretically they should honor your request before renters/exchangers, etc.
> 
> The resort cannot typically upgrade your room (this has to go through member services).


Thanks for the info!


----------



## MelindaRuns

texasteacher35 said:


> OMG The GC Resort is fantastic! we used to go and just stay at the regular Glacier Canyon, which is super nice, too! 3 waterparks indoor and I think3 outdoor (for the summer months). The presidential is phenominal!!!! we love staying there and all my kids have a great time, too! My daughter also plays volleyball and we have tournaments up ther by Chula Vista, so it would be nice to just use our points and head up there for a weekend tournament, or longer! It's definitely worth it for us, just with GC and BC alone!!! Rent a timesare on eBay (that's what we have done) and test it out!!!!  GL



Awesome! I will have to check out GC. We live in Duluth, MN and that is close to us! How hard is it to get reservations? I know we have tried to get reservations anywhere in the Wisconsin Dells area using our Wyndham points before, and even months out everything was booked. We used to own something like 168,000 points (originally purchased in Pagosa, CO) but now we transferred those points to BC, and purchased more through BC, to own over 1,000,000 purchased through Wyndham. It just made sense to us to purchase through Wyndham. There seems to be a lot of perks to being Presidential owners, which you cannot be if you buy through eBay, or any other aftermarket outlet. Cheaper, yes, to buy through anyone other than Wyndham, but also you don't get to be Presidential owners. I find it intriguing that you can rebook 60 days out being owners that didnt purchase through Wyndham. That is not what we were told when we bought, but go figure? I think the sales dept at Wyndham BC is better than most, but they are still sales people. They definitely told us what we wanted to hear to get the sale, (in my opinion) but I'm still glad we bought. We are headed down in two days!!


----------



## MelindaRuns

TotoToo said:


> They are the resort parking passes. We've never had an issue if we didn't display one but they want you to think every car has to have one & they distribute them, free, but at the Sales Weasel sign up desk in the lobby.
> 
> Always go to get it ALONE - make sure one spouse is unavailable. That way you'll get it but can claim you can't set a meeting date without him/her - promise to return later (but of course, never return).
> 
> Or just take the first date / time they throw out knowing of course you have no intention of actually showing for the torture.  Both approaches work - then ignore/enjoy the many whining calls to your unit - they can be quite funny to hear!  NEVER buy retail & unless you're desperate for a few $$ never attend an "update" or whatever they choose to call it. You have no obligation whatsoever to attend.



 I love that term:  'sales weasel'..... thats exactly what they are!


----------



## cam&chris

ttfn3 said:


> We stayed at the WBC March 19-26, 2011.  We flew into Tampa and arrived at WBC around 6:45 p.m. on Saturday night.  The weather was beautiful and when we arrived at WBC we only had to wait for one person in front of us to check in.   The person that checked us in was very nice.  We politely stated our room requests.  Check in went very smoothly and we were granted all of requests  lake view, top floor room near a pool  which was the 9th floor of Tower 2.  After getting our room keys, we made our way over to the desk to pickup our parking pass.  The person at this desk did try to get us to attend a meeting to learn about the resort.  We politely declined. We were not hassled and were quickly on our way to check out our room.  We only received one call the whole week to ask us to attend the meeting, which we politely declined.
> 
> We were assigned Unit 940 in Tower 2  which is a 3 BR deluxe.  Wow!  What a nice unit.  It was huge.  Interior pictures are similar to what have already been posted & we were happy with the interior. When we stepped out onto the balcony, we received a nice surprise.  Not only did we have a lakeview room on the top floor  we also had a view of Epcot from the left side of our balcony.  Yipee!  It wasnt one of our requests.  However, it did turn out to be a blessing.  We had my elderly father-in-law with us for part of the trip  and he enjoyed seeing Epcot and watching the fireworks at night from the balcony.  At night, we could also see the Contemporary hotel and the Magic Kingdom fireworks though a distant view. Heres a picture of our view from the left end of our balcony (the Contempory is just to the right of the ball):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We enjoyed being in Tower 2.  We spent quite a bit of the week at the resort.  The miniature golf course was right outside the door of our tower. My FIL brought some putters and balls so we could play whenever we wanted. You can check out putters/balls at the main activity desk for 2 hours at a time (they close at 10 pm).  We spent most of our pool time at the pool between Tower 2 & 3.  It wasnt as crowded at the other pools so we could easily get chairs. Plus it has a nice bar area where you can get a wide variety of nonalcoholic smoothies  with my DS & FIL enjoyed.  I enjoyed a very reasonably priced alcoholic frozen drink (nice bartenders!).  You can also get free cups of ice water. The pool slide was a plus. There's a lifeguard at the pool while the slide is open (9 to 5, I believe).  The current is strong at the end of the slide, so you must be able to swim to the pool ladder by yourself.  The lifeguards were excellent in watching the kids on the slide.  The resort also played music over speakers near the pool area.  Heres a tip  pack a small collapsible cooler (or two) and you can bring your own drinks and food to the pool.  Heres a view of the pool from our balcony in the early evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between Tower 2 and 1 is a sand volleyball court, and a nice playground for the kids.  They even have a large chess set on the playground so you can play chess.
> 
> As for the resort overall  this trip was our 2nd trip here so we were familiar with the resort.  I must say its much busier with the opening of Tower 6 (which is huge!).   One of the things we enjoyed this trip was the path around the lake.   My teenage DS is a runner.  We found out the distance around the lake is about 2/3 mile so he got his morning runs on the pathway.  Its very active in the morning with runners and walkers. We rented FIL a scooter (best decision we made!) and he enjoyed his laps around the lake.  I enjoyed having my coffee and a glass of wine at night on the balcony, watching the view of the lake.  One thing I wished this resort did have was a screen door to the slider.  We like having fresh air, and with the birds, well - we had to watch to make sure they didn't get in the room.
> 
> We did some pool hopping.  The pools at Tower 6 and the main building are salt water pools.  The other pools are not salt water.  We found the temperature at the main pool a bit cool for our week in March.  We liked the temperature of the pool near our Tower much better.  I tried the slide at the pirate pool  and for adults  make sure you keep your arms tucked.  I hit my elbow & it hurt for a few days.  We thought about renting a cabana for the day during the week.  They are located at the pool near Tower 4 and the pool at Tower 6.  They charge $25 a day for Mon-Thurs, and $50 on Fri-Sun.  We nixed that idea  and I just snagged some chairs under a pool umbrella so FIL would have some shade.
> 
> The employees we met were very nice and helpful during our stay.  We called the front desk to ask a few questions, and to request extra dishwasher detergent (deliveried to our room within the hour). The activity staff was very helpful in directing me to a computer/printer near their area that I could use to print our boarding passes. The resort offers some planned activities.  If you want a schedule for your room, you can pick one up from the activity desk at the main building.  One day they had a jumpy house which the young kids were enjoying.  I have to say the one activity we didnt really enjoy hearing was the karaoke, which is offered two nights at two separate pool areas.  Its really loud.  Not very relaxing sitting on the balcony while bad singers are belting out songs at the top of their lungs (please turn the sound down!).
> 
> The location to the MK and Epcot parks is great.  We took the shuttle bus to the parks two mornings.  I would highly recommend getting on the bus at Tower 6.  Its the first stop.  By the time, the shuttle gets to the main building, it can be packed.  Personally, I didnt particularly care for catching the shuttle back from the parks.  I caught it one day back from Epcot around 5:15 p.m.  The bus stops first at the MK.  Only 10 people at the Epcot stop could fit on the bus.  The driver said another bus would come soon.  We like to use the shuttle bus to stagger our start times.  DH likes to sleep in.  DS & I like to be there at early  so we take the bus in the morning & DH drives to the parks later. We then can leave the parks whenever we wish without waiting. One night, we drove DH back to the resort, and DS & I went back to MK since it was open until midnight (very fun!).  We got a great parking place within walking distance to  the TCC.  Ill never forget the huge firework we saw overhead while riding Big Thunder Mountain (very cool!).
> 
> We have stayed near the Route 535 area of LBV many times.  We like to shop at the Publix off International (behind the Premium Outlet Mall).  I highly recommend using International Drive to access this grocery store.  Route 535 was really packed with traffic while we were there.  Drive 536, take a left on International Drive South.  Publix is in the shopping center on the left behind the Walgrens store.  Fyi  in this center is a small Chinese restaurant that has good Chinese food and theres a sushi place that my DH likes.
> 
> We ordered Flippers for delivery one night.  We ordered a salad, a pasta dish, and a pizza.  Flippers delivers directly to your Tower.  They will call when they arrive at the resort, and you need to meet them at the front of the tower.  It took about 45 minutes for delivery.  Sure beat waiting at a restaurant.  The food was yummy & reasonably priced.  We also ordered pizza from WBC and it was okay.  Price was good.  We like a bit more sauce on our pizza, so it was just okay for us. My DH used the grill one night to cook some yummy turkey burgers.  Grilling is very popular!
> 
> I highly recommend you sign up for the Bonnet Creek - Pay It Forward list on the Disboards.  We participated and enjoyed having a package waiting for us when we arrived.  We found some items we could use, and added more to the box when we left.  The bell service staff was very helpful in locating the rubbermaid container, and they were also helpful for our scooter rental/drop off/pickup.
> 
> I wish I would have taken a picture of our view from the window near the elevators.  We had a gorgeous view of the Waldorf Astoria golf course.  One morning, when I went to get a newspaper, I saw 12 hot air ballons rising in the distance over the golf course.  Incredible sight to see!
> 
> Here's a couple of more pictures of the resort (left to right) Tower 4, 5, 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View (left to right) Tower 5, 6, new hotel, a bit of Tower 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH took the pictures - so I need to give him credit - Thanks!!



Can kids wear life jackets on the slide at the pool near that tower?


----------



## lillygator

Upatnoon said:


> There are three  "seasons" at Bonnet Creek for people who own and rent the resort with their timeshare points. Some timeshare owners can also get discounts at the 60-day mark and in.
> 
> That said, the price you pay as a renter will have more to do with the deal you can find with an owner than with what the owner's point totals are. Happy shopping!



thanks, we've stayed there 3 or 4 times now with rentals...just wondering if the holidays usually fill up...it;s still cheaper than onsite but looking to save!


----------



## Janet Hill

MelindaRuns said:


> I find it intriguing that you can rebook 60 days out being owners that didnt purchase through Wyndham. That is not what we were told when we bought, but go figure? I think the sales dept at Wyndham BC is better than most, but they are still sales people. They definitely told us what we wanted to hear to get the sale, (in my opinion) but I'm still glad we bought. We are headed down in two days!!



Owners who are not vip can only rebook if there is a "special" at the resort for the time period of their reservation.  This special is usually between 20 to 35% off.  These "specials" are available to everyone.  You can rebook any reservation with a 50% discount regardless if there is a "special" discount.  You are not however able to stack discounts.

You can also rebook (as availabilty allows) a smaller unit with the 50% disc and then immediately upgrade to a larger unit.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

I see many posts on here about avoiding the sales pitch.  If we aren't obligated to go - I booked thru Ken - can you just tell them no and get your parking pass?  Why is it such a huge deal?  I don't want to be rude - I know the sales people have to make money, but I have no intention of buying in so can I just be forceful but nice and say that?   Could they deny me my parking pass?


----------



## ttfn3

Of course you can tell the sales people no, and get your car pass.  We have stayed at this resort twice, and always been polite & said no to the "free gift".  Got our parking pass and went on our way.  I actually thought this trip was a lot more low keyed.  We only received one call the whole week - and just said no thank you.

As for the question about wearing life jackets for the slide between Tower 2 and 3 - the answer is no - at least while we were there in March.  The lifeguards stressed that the child or person had to be able to swim on their own to the side of the pool - without assistance and without a life jacket.


----------



## jerseyboy00

We are here now, Tower 6 3 bed pres. Checked in at 12:30pm. Any questions?


----------



## julie1218

jerseyboy00 said:


> We are here now, Tower 6 3 bed pres. Checked in at 12:30pm. Any questions?



i think you're staying in my room...  we are doing tower 6, 3 bed pres on may 16.  what floor are you on?  we are 17th in an odd numbered room--right next to the vip lounge.  

i'm wondering if being next to the vip lounge might be noisy for us.  have you been in there?  

also, are you a vip or did you rent from a vip?  i was wondering if you got a key to the lounge without being a vip.  sometimes you do, and sometimes you don't, i'm told.

i'd also love to know if it's a far walk to anything important from tower 6.

enjoy your trip!


----------



## jerseyboy00

julie1218 said:


> i think you're staying in my room...  we are doing tower 6, 3 bed pres on may 16.  what floor are you on?  we are 17th in an odd numbered room--right next to the vip lounge.
> 
> i'm wondering if being next to the vip lounge might be noisy for us.  have you been in there?
> 
> also, are you a vip or did you rent from a vip?  i was wondering if you got a key to the lounge without being a vip.  sometimes you do, and sometimes you don't, i'm told.
> 
> i'd also love to know if it's a far walk to anything important from tower 6.
> 
> enjoy your trip!



LOL, Thanks. We are on the 14th floor. even number overlooking parking lot, woods, and you can see some of Downtown Dis. We havent checked out much yet, when we got here we pretty much went right to DTD and had lunch at Pollo Campero. We are not vip, we have our points thru resale. When we went to get our parking pass the counter people didnt even offer us a tour. LOL  Sorry i couldnt answer about how far anything is yet, ill try to check it out later.


----------



## Belle599

Bkk40in2011 said:


> I see many posts on here about avoiding the sales pitch.  If we aren't obligated to go - I booked thru Ken - can you just tell them no and get your parking pass?  Why is it such a huge deal?  I don't want to be rude - I know the sales people have to make money, but I have no intention of buying in so can I just be forceful but nice and say that?   Could they deny me my parking pass?



Hi there, no they cannot deny you your parking pass.  You are not obligated to go.  I think the discussions about 'avoiding the sales pitch' have stemmed from the fact that some people may find it challenging to say no when speaking to someone (the salesperson) who is very chatty and personable (generally).  
I think if you are firm and polite you will have no problem.  Worst case you will have to say no several times.
Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## MsCoz2000

ttfn3 said:


> We did some pool hopping.  *The pools at Tower 6 and the main building are salt water pools.*  The other pools are not salt water.  We found the temperature at the main pool a bit cool for our week in March.  We liked the temperature of the pool near our Tower much better.  I tried the slide at the pirate pool – and for adults – make sure you keep your arms tucked.  I hit my elbow & it hurt for a few days.  We thought about renting a cabana for the day during the week.  They are located at the pool near Tower 4 and the pool at Tower 6.  They charge $25 a day for Mon-Thurs, and $50 on Fri-Sun.  We nixed that idea – and I just snagged some chairs under a pool umbrella so FIL would have some shade.



I don't remember the pool by tower 6 being salt water when I was there in October.  I wonder if they changed it or if I'm just that dense, I vaguely remember smelling like chlorine when I got out but maybe it was my imagination...kinda stinks...I normally don't like salt water pools and I was looking forward to doing quite a bit on relaxing there in July.  Oh well looks like I'll hang out at another pool.


----------



## julie1218

jerseyboy00 said:


> LOL, Thanks. We are on the 14th floor. even number overlooking parking lot, woods, and you can see some of Downtown Dis. We havent checked out much yet, when we got here we pretty much went right to DTD and had lunch at Pollo Campero. We are not vip, we have our points thru resale. When we went to get our parking pass the counter people didnt even offer us a tour. LOL  Sorry i couldnt answer about how far anything is yet, ill try to check it out later.



do you have wifi (from the lobby or something) in your room?  and i'll quit asking you questions now.  enjoy your vacation!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Will be there in a little over 3 weeks and counting the days. I have 4 yo triplets that can't use the slides at the pools and are are fine with it. Any idea what would be the best building for us? what should I request? I would like a lake view is possible don't care about fireworks as we are spending the previous week at Disney and that should be enough fireworks for us. .


----------



## julie1218

can anyone post the slide height restrictions please?  or if it's already posted, please direct me to that post.  thanks much.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

jerseyboy00 said:


> We are here now, Tower 6 3 bed pres. Checked in at 12:30pm. Any questions?



We are also to be in a 3BR Presidential June 12-19th.  One question:  some floorplans show the master br on one side of the villa and the other 2 brs on the other and some floorplans show all three brs on the same side (very near each other).  What is your floorplan like?


----------



## jerseyboy00

julie1218 said:


> do you have wifi (from the lobby or something) in your room?  and i'll quit asking you questions now.  enjoy your vacation!



wifi right in the room, no passwords. Very easy. Keep asking, its no problem. Might not answer right away, but i will answer.


----------



## jerseyboy00

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> We are also to be in a 3BR Presidential June 12-19th.  One question:  some floorplans show the master br on one side of the villa and the other 2 brs on the other and some floorplans show all three brs on the same side (very near each other).  What is your floorplan like?



In the one i am in, when you walk in the front door, master is on the left and the 2 other rooms are on the right. I like this way better, the kids have there own half of the place LOL


----------



## snowangel72

MsCoz2000 said:


> I don't remember the pool by tower 6 being salt water when I was there in October.  I wonder if they changed it or if I'm just that dense, I vaguely remember smelling like chlorine when I got out but maybe it was my imagination...kinda stinks...I normally don't like salt water pools and I was looking forward to doing quite a bit on relaxing there in July.  Oh well looks like I'll hang out at another pool.



Pool 6 is DEF. salt water! I posted this in another thread.


----------



## mnightin

MelindaRuns said:


> Awesome! I will have to check out GC. We live in Duluth, MN and that is close to us! How hard is it to get reservations? I know we have tried to get reservations anywhere in the Wisconsin Dells area using our Wyndham points before, and even months out everything was booked. We used to own something like 168,000 points (originally purchased in Pagosa, CO) but now we transferred those points to BC, and purchased more through BC, to own over 1,000,000 purchased through Wyndham. It just made sense to us to purchase through Wyndham. There seems to be a lot of perks to being Presidential owners, which you cannot be if you buy through eBay, or any other aftermarket outlet. Cheaper, yes, to buy through anyone other than Wyndham, but also you don't get to be Presidential owners. I find it intriguing that you can rebook 60 days out being owners that didnt purchase through Wyndham. That is not what we were told when we bought, but go figure? I think the sales dept at Wyndham BC is better than most, but they are still sales people. They definitely told us what we wanted to hear to get the sale, (in my opinion) but I'm still glad we bought. We are headed down in two days!!



We had a great stay at Glacier Canyon this past February - I highly recommend it. From pictures, the rooms look remarkably simliar to Bonnet Creek.


----------



## curemyreed

Are the 1 bedroom Presidential units only in Building 6 or are they spread throughout the various buildings on property?


----------



## DCTooTall

curemyreed said:


> Are the 1 bedroom Presidential units only in Building 6 or are they spread throughout the various buildings on property?



All 1, 2, and 3 Bedroom Presidential units are located in Building 6.    4 Bedroom Presidentials can be found in every building.


----------



## curemyreed

Hi, everyone.  This wonderful thread is what sold me on staying in a non-Disney resort for the first time.  I am 100% certain we are going to love our stay at WBC!

Here's my question....we originally booked a 2 BR Deluxe unit for a seven night stay with a Saturday, 4/30/11, check-in.  It turns out me & the kids can go a few days earlier than planned(husband is flying in later in the trip).  So I decided to purchase an additional stay at WBC for the 3 nights prior to our original reservation. There were no 2 BR units available for Friday night.  Therefore I rented a 1 BR for 3 nights with a check-out of Saturday, 4/30/11. We purchased these stays on eBay from 2 separate sellers.  The seller for the 1 BR delighted us by getting us an upgrade to a 1 BR Presidential unit.

When I thought about doing this my plan was to rent a 2 BR Deluxe unit that had a check-out date the same as our current reservation's check-in date, thus, hopefully, being allowed to stay within our same unit.  Since one night did not have availability that shot down that plan.  Is it possible that if there is actually availability when we arrive (as in someone cancelled last minute) and I explained our back-to-back reservations that we would be allowed a 2 BR for that first reservation?

Related to that....if I do have to move all our stuff out for the 6 hours between check-out and check-in....is there something I could do with refrigerated items?  I am hoping to just make a single shopping trip at the beginning of the vacation, but could split that into a second trip if we would lose our perishables due to no cold storage.

Thanks a lot for your time.  I probably could have worded this in a simpler, clearer, fashion I guess, but this is the best I could do today!


----------



## curemyreed

A few pages back PP asked this question & I followed along but did not see an answer.  Can anyone fill me in?  TIA.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Don't know if this could help someone but I just saw on ebay a 3 bdr presidential for $799 in May as a buy it now.


----------



## dtum

3pletprincesses said:


> Don't know if this could help someone but I just saw on ebay a 3 bdr presidential for $799 in May as a buy it now.



Is it safe to buy on ebay or better to buy from the person Ken I see mentioned so much on here?  Not sure if I can trust ebay.


----------



## Upatnoon

dtum said:


> Is it safe to buy on ebay or better to buy from the person Ken I see mentioned so much on here?  Not sure if I can trust ebay.


With Ebay, you can check the feedback and history of the seller. You also have EBay buyer protection. 

With Ken, you have lots of people in here saying he's great.

If you are concerned, contact both to get a feel for what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Janet Hill

curemyreed said:


> When I thought about doing this my plan was to rent a 2 BR Deluxe unit that had a check-out date the same as our current reservation's check-in date, thus, hopefully, being allowed to stay within our same unit.  Since one night did not have availability that shot down that plan.  Is it possible that if there is actually availability when we arrive (as in someone cancelled last minute) and I explained our back-to-back reservations that we would be allowed a 2 BR for that first reservation?
> 
> Related to that....if I do have to move all our stuff out for the 6 hours between check-out and check-in....is there something I could do with refrigerated items?  I am hoping to just make a single shopping trip at the beginning of the vacation, but could split that into a second trip if we would lose our perishables due to no cold storage.



You can ask and if possible they would probably do it if possible to save the additional housekeeping expenses.  

You probably will have to change rooms though.  You will be given 2 choices,  pack your stuff and they will move for you when the new room becomes available. Or, you can stay past checkout and move the stuff yourself (cold storage not a problem with this option). I've had to change rooms quite a few times and we always stick around and move the stuff ourselves (mostly because of the cold storage issue).  They drop off the new key as soon as your new room is ready, because they do want you out of the room to get it ready for the next guests.  We have always been out of the old room before 11.


----------



## Cdn Gal

For those of you staying in the 3 bedroom- I have LOTS of questions!!!  Could you please post pictures when you get back?  Also what are your room layouts?  Can you get into the VIP lounge even if you do not own up to VIP status?  Or- what if you are renting a pres. suite and are in building 6 will that automatically get you into the suite?  what's in there anyway?  Also I was told that concierge would get you a chef to come up to your room if you pay extra $$ could you find out how much that is and what is the company that they use?  Do you have the touch screen tv/computer in the kitchen?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## julie1218

Cdn Gal said:


> For those of you staying in the 3 bedroom- I have LOTS of questions!!!  Could you please post pictures when you get back?  Also what are your room layouts?  Can you get into the VIP lounge even if you do not own up to VIP status?  Or- what if you are renting a pres. suite and are in building 6 will that automatically get you into the suite?  what's in there anyway?  Also I was told that concierge would get you a chef to come up to your room if you pay extra $$ could you find out how much that is and what is the company that they use?  Do you have the touch screen tv/computer in the kitchen?  Thanks!!!!



i was told that you need a special key card to get into the vip lounge.  it was a good fireworks view.  to get the key card, you have to BE vip.  but, i was told that sometimes if you ask nicely, they will give you a key card if you rented from a vip.  that's all i know.


----------



## lillygator

I highly recommend Ken - he is who we have gone through.



Has anyone rented over the New Year holiday and had a cheaper than prime time or high rate? I am looking to book but also looking at other options...we do want to stay at BC though.


----------



## MommyPoppins

dtum said:


> Is it safe to buy on ebay or better to buy from the person Ken I see mentioned so much on here?  Not sure if I can trust ebay.



I bought from ebay. Of course our trip is 3 weeks out, so the outcome is still to be seen.  

But with e-bay you have feedback and you also have protection paying with paypal. I bought from someone with positive feedback, I'm confident it will be fine. I would also trust Ken, since he has so much positive feedback here. BUT, Kens quote for my trip was a couple hundred MORE than what I got on ebay. Which is why I went with ebay.


----------



## julie1218

MommyPoppins said:


> I bought from ebay. Of course our trip is 3 weeks out, so the outcome is still to be seen.
> 
> But with e-bay you have feedback and you also have protection paying with paypal. I bought from someone with positive feedback, I'm confident it will be fine. I would also trust Ken, since he has so much positive feedback here. BUT, Kens quote for my trip was a couple hundred MORE than what I got on ebay. Which is why I went with ebay.



ken was really great and helpful over the phone, but he was quite a bit more $ than a lot of other people i contacted too.  i think at 60 days out he would have been more comparable.  however, i had a lot of people offered me a bit less than ken's "when it's 60 days out reduced price" at 120 days out.  i'd rather lock in that low price at time of booking than cross my fingers for 60 days out with ken.


----------



## dtum

MommyPoppins said:


> I bought from ebay. Of course our trip is 3 weeks out, so the outcome is still to be seen.
> 
> But with e-bay you have feedback and you also have protection paying with paypal. I bought from someone with positive feedback, I'm confident it will be fine. I would also trust Ken, since he has so much positive feedback here. BUT, Kens quote for my trip was a couple hundred MORE than what I got on ebay. Which is why I went with ebay.



Thanks.  I've read that he gives a discount 60 days out or something if one comes up, but maybe it's a better deal getting it on ebay.  I'll have to look into this further.  Sounds like a great place.


----------



## Far Northsider

Can anyone who has stayed at Bonnet Creek this month (April 2011) scan and post or link to the April 2011 shuttle schedule? We have small children in our party, and it would be very helpful for planning our days. We will be at WBC from April 24-29. 

We called WBC for shuttle information, and it sounded like service may have been expanded in April when compared to what it was earlier in the year. But, it's hard to know without seeing it ourselves, and we would love to see it in advance.

Thanks for everyone's great insight. Also, is Sunday typically a busier or slower check-in day?


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Cdn Gal said:


> For those of you staying in the 3 bedroom- I have LOTS of questions!!!  Could you please post pictures when you get back?  Also what are your room layouts?  Can you get into the VIP lounge even if you do not own up to VIP status?  Or- what if you are renting a pres. suite and are in building 6 will that automatically get you into the suite?  what's in there anyway?  Also I was told that concierge would get you a chef to come up to your room if you pay extra $$ could you find out how much that is and what is the company that they use?  Do you have the touch screen tv/computer in the kitchen?  Thanks!!!!



The floor plans can be found in the first post.


----------



## claven123

Cdn Gal said:


> For those of you staying in the 3 bedroom.....
> 
> 
> what's in there anyway?  Also I was told .....



A bunch of those little giraffes from the directv commercial!  


D


----------



## MommyPoppins

dtum said:


> Thanks.  I've read that he gives a discount 60 days out or something if one comes up, but maybe it's a better deal getting it on ebay.  I'll have to look into this further.  Sounds like a great place.



The quote from Ken that I got was within the 60 days. So ebay is usually going to be cheaper.


----------



## saysay

dtum said:


> Is it safe to buy on ebay or better to buy from the person Ken I see mentioned so much on here?  Not sure if I can trust ebay.



There is always a risk with ebay, though i don't think you would be out your $$ if something happened, just without a reservation somewhere.

I rented from Lori at Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals and had a GREAT experience last year.  She is super nice and encouraged me to check out her company with the Better Business Bureau since I mentioned it was my first time renting a timeshare.  We went with her again this year as her rates were cheaper than Kens... and this was within 60 days.  Great to work with!

I do think because so many here have used Ken its a safer bet than ebay as far as smooth experience from all the raves. 

good luck!


----------



## clshirk

Far Northsider said:


> Can anyone who has stayed at Bonnet Creek this month (April 2011) scan and post or link to the April 2011 shuttle schedule? We have small children in our party, and it would be very helpful for planning our days. We will be at WBC from April 24-29.
> 
> We called WBC for shuttle information, and it sounded like service may have been expanded in April when compared to what it was earlier in the year. But, it's hard to know without seeing it ourselves, and we would love to see it in advance.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's great insight. Also, is Sunday typically a busier or slower check-in day?



Awh man we left it at the hotel and we left this morning.    It is expanded thoug it seems... return times from mk were like 12...3...5...6...7....730....8...830pm


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Is there complementary use of a computer/internet in the lobby??   Thanks


----------



## mnightin

We first heard about Bonnet Creek from Lise Bohm.  We rented a unit at Glacier Canyon in Wisconsin Dells from John & Lise and they were just great.  They mentioned Bonnet Creek when we told them we were also planning our FIRST-EVER Disney trip!    

Sadly, because I'm a newbie I'm not allowed to post links yet so I can't get you directly to their ebay site.  To see their store at ebay, go to stores.ebay.com/Discount-Travel-by-John-and-Lise

(maybe someone would be kind enough to post the actual link?)

If they aren't offering a specific week you want at BC, contact them.  They're happy to work with you.

I don't have any affiliation with them except for a good experience before, and will be renting my upcoming Bonnet Creek October trip from them.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

dtum said:


> Is it safe to buy on ebay or better to buy from the person Ken I see mentioned so much on here?  Not sure if I can trust ebay.



I have no problem buying from ebay. Simply look at the feedback and you have paypal to back you up in case the deal falls. I bought a one week from ebay and it was  much cheaper then Ken in the 60 days window. However if you see a good deal on ebay and feel like getting it, jump on it because it won't last long.


----------



## Upatnoon

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> Is there complementary use of a computer/internet in the lobby??   Thanks


Yes, in both the main lobby and in tower 6


----------



## dtum

mnightin said:


> We first heard about Bonnet Creek from Lise Bohm.  We rented a unit at Glacier Canyon in Wisconsin Dells from John & Lise and they were just great.  They mentioned Bonnet Creek when we told them we were also planning our FIRST-EVER Disney trip!
> 
> Sadly, because I'm a newbie I'm not allowed to post links yet so I can't get you directly to their ebay site.  To see their store at ebay, go to stores.ebay.com/Discount-Travel-by-John-and-Lise
> 
> (maybe someone would be kind enough to post the actual link?)
> 
> If they aren't offering a specific week you want at BC, contact them.  They're happy to work with you.
> 
> I don't have any affiliation with them except for a good experience before, and will be renting my upcoming Bonnet Creek October trip from them.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!



Here you go!

http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Travel-by-John-and-Lise


----------



## Cdn Gal

OK this thread is getting way too big!  I'm thinking about starting a pictures only thread of BC.  What do you think??


----------



## mnorton

Cdn Gal said:


> OK this thread is getting way too big! I'm thinking about starting a pictures only thread of BC. What do you think??


   A picture only thread would be nice


----------



## Cdn Gal

_Done!!_   Please start to share your pics!


----------



## Disneyforus

Far Northsider said:


> Can anyone who has stayed at Bonnet Creek this month (April 2011) scan and post or link to the April 2011 shuttle schedule? We have small children in our party, and it would be very helpful for planning our days. We will be at WBC from April 24-29.
> 
> We called WBC for shuttle information, and it sounded like service may have been expanded in April when compared to what it was earlier in the year. But, it's hard to know without seeing it ourselves, and we would love to see it in advance.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's great insight. Also, is Sunday typically a busier or slower check-in day?



We just checked out on April 8 and the bus schedule we had was for April 1-April 16, so it might not be accurate for the time you are staying....though I would tend to think that they will have the same or more times because of Easter.  We didn't use the shuttle because we decided we wanted more flexibility to leave the parks, and were worried about the bus being full when we wanted to come and go and having to wait for another.  (for example the first bus back from MK was 12:15 and then not again until almost 3:00pm)
Many people have commented about how great the service is and have used it without problems.  
I can't scan the schedule or I would, feel free to ask me what parks you are looking at and I can try and help you out.
Good luck and enjoy your trip!  BC is a wonderful resort!


----------



## TnTWalter

I bought off ebay. Seller had lots of positive feedback and from renting points [always make sure positive feedback is related and to them selling and not buying].

6 nights for $599 total during peak season. Great transaction!


----------



## dtum

Disneyforus said:


> We just checked out on April 8 and the bus schedule we had was for April 1-April 16, so it might not be accurate for the time you are staying....though I would tend to think that they will have the same or more times because of Easter.  We didn't use the shuttle because we decided we wanted more flexibility to leave the parks, and were worried about the bus being full when we wanted to come and go and having to wait for another.  (for example the first bus back from MK was 12:15 and then not again until almost 3:00pm)
> Many people have commented about how great the service is and have used it without problems.
> I can't scan the schedule or I would, feel free to ask me what parks you are looking at and I can try and help you out.
> Good luck and enjoy your trip!  BC is a wonderful resort!



When that return bus is at 12:30, is there a bus that you can take to go back to the park later in the day or once you come back you have to stay back.


----------



## Far Northsider

Disneyforus said:


> I can't scan the schedule or I would, feel free to ask me what parks you are looking at and I can try and help you out.
> Good luck and enjoy your trip!  BC is a wonderful resort!



Thanks very much! We are most interested in Magic Kingdom, especially regarding what time the first bus leaves (with the parks beginning to open at 8 a.m., does the shuttle start running an hour earlier or do they still only start at about 8?)

We also expect to go to Downtown Disney and Hollywood Studios on this trip.

There is a schedule posted on the page 1 stickey of this thread, which I think is from 2010. Does your schedule seem different from that one? Sorry for all the questions - I feel like I'm making work for you 

I also understand that WBC wants you to give them advance notice if you plan to take a shuttle. Does that go for return trips too? What if a kid gets sick and you want to leave earlier, or you decide to stay a little longer? Are they flexible?


----------



## Rwsm2011

What's check-in look like on a Friday afternoon?? I'm trying to decide what our plan will be, since we'll need to get groceries sometime that day.

Also, do you get your parking pass somewhere other than at check-in? That's what I'm getting from reading this thread. If so, does the person getting the pass have to be the person the room is reserved in? I was hoping to send DH to tell them no to the timeshare speal but the reservation is in my name. Dumb move on my part!


----------



## clshirk

Far Northsider said:


> Thanks very much! We are most interested in Magic Kingdom, especially regarding what time the first bus leaves (with the parks beginning to open at 8 a.m., does the shuttle start running an hour earlier or do they still only start at about 8?)
> 
> We also expect to go to Downtown Disney and Hollywood Studios on this trip.
> 
> There is a schedule posted on the page 1 stickey of this thread, which I think is from 2010. Does your schedule seem different from that one? Sorry for all the questions - I feel like I'm making work for you
> 
> I also understand that WBC wants you to give them advance notice if you plan to take a shuttle. Does that go for return trips too? What if a kid gets sick and you want to leave earlier, or you decide to stay a little longer? Are they flexible?



I recall the first bus left at 8:05 am.  Then once you get to the MK parking lot, have to hop on the monorail or ferry to get to MK itself.  For us, driving from our room at BC to punching our tickets through at MK took 45 minutes!  We left at 7:30am and arrive 8:15am.


----------



## clshirk

Rwsm2011 said:


> What's check-in look like on a Friday afternoon?? I'm trying to decide what our plan will be, since we'll need to get groceries sometime that day.
> 
> Also, do you get your parking pass somewhere other than at check-in? That's what I'm getting from reading this thread. If so, does the person getting the pass have to be the person the room is reserved in? I was hoping to send DH to tell them no to the timeshare speal but the reservation is in my name. Dumb move on my part!



The entire reservation is under my husbands name and I did the check in and parking pass spiel.

The whole set up is in the lobby... you first have to check in at the back of the lobby, then once they give you your room etc you go get your pass which is in the center side of the lobby.  They are set up to have about 4 people getting their passes at once.  Check in had like 4-5 people checking in non-VIP and 3-4 checking in VIP.  This was last Saturday


----------



## cam&chris

Are there hair dryers in the bathrooms? Hoping that I don't have to pack my own to save space in the suitcase.


----------



## cjdj4

cam&chris said:


> Are there hair dryers in the bathrooms? Hoping that I don't have to pack my own to save space in the suitcase.



Yes, they are built into the wall.


----------



## verlee

cjdj4 said:


> Yes, they are built into the wall.



In bldg 4 we had a regular hair dryer, it was not attached to the wall.

 It was really nice and I regret not looking at the brand. I need to buy a new hair dryer soon and would like to get one just like it. Does anyone know the brand??


----------



## jerseyboy00

In bld. 6, the hair dryer is not attached to the wall, its a conair.


----------



## act1980

jerseyboy00 said:


> In bld. 6, the hair dryer is not attached to the wall, its a conair.



Are there hair dryers in each bathroom or just 1 per unit?

Thanks


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

Far Northsider said:


> I also understand that WBC wants you to give them advance notice if you plan to take a shuttle. Does that go for return trips too? What if a kid gets sick and you want to leave earlier, or you decide to stay a little longer? Are they flexible?



Can someone confirm or deny this?   Do we really have to let them know if we want to take the shuttle?  Thanks!


----------



## julie1218

clshirk said:


> I recall the first bus left at 8:05 am.  Then once you get to the MK parking lot, have to hop on the monorail or ferry to get to MK itself.  For us, driving from our room at BC to punching our tickets through at MK took 45 minutes!  We left at 7:30am and arrive 8:15am.



is this most people's experience with going from wbc to mk?  about 45 minutes from wbc parking lot to the turnstiles at mk?


----------



## verlee

act1980 said:


> Are there hair dryers in each bathroom or just 1 per unit?
> 
> Thanks



We had one in our 2 bedroom


----------



## mamafrei

PaulalovesDisney said:


> Can someone confirm or deny this?   Do we really have to let them know if we want to take the shuttle?  Thanks!



No, you do NOT have to let BC know if you plan on taking the shuttle.  Just hop on and go!


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

mamafrei said:


> No, you do NOT have to let BC know if you plan on taking the shuttle.  Just hop on and go!



Whew!  Thanks!!


----------



## dtum

Can you go back and forth or once you go back to WBC you have to stay?  We generally take the afternoon off to relax and go back in the evening.


----------



## saysay

Any recs for some good pizza places that deliver.  I mean we eat Dominos so its not like we are total snobs, just looking for best pizza delivery or opinions from those who have stayed there. 3 more weeks!!!


----------



## TotoToo

saysay said:


> Any recs for some good pizza places that deliver.  I mean we eat Dominos so its not like we are total snobs, just looking for best pizza delivery or opinions from those who have stayed there. 3 more weeks!!!



Giordano's has great stuffed pizza and thin crust too if that is your preference. It is EXCELLENT & they have three locations (delivery to a wide radius around those).


----------



## clshirk

saysay said:


> Any recs for some good pizza places that deliver.  I mean we eat Dominos so its not like we are total snobs, just looking for best pizza delivery or opinions from those who have stayed there. 3 more weeks!!!



Well on the phone they list 4 or 5 places that are allowed to deliver on the resort.  Otherwise you would have to go our and get it.  I know papa johns was one... that's all we can remember


----------



## clshirk

dtum said:


> Can you go back and forth or once you go back to WBC you have to stay?  We generally take the afternoon off to relax and go back in the evening.



If u r referring to the shuttle I would think u could come and go as much as you please around corresponding shuttle times.
 If u r referring to driving your car... your parking pass is good at all parks all day for the day u paid at the parks so u can come and go that way as well.  We came back 2 of our 4 days and went back out after dinner.


----------



## dtum

clshirk said:


> If u r referring to the shuttle I would think u could come and go as much as you please around corresponding shuttle times.
> If u r referring to driving your car... your parking pass is good at all parks all day for the day u paid at the parks so u can come and go that way as well.  We came back 2 of our 4 days and went back out after dinner.



Thanks.  Referring to the shuttle.  When we stayed at Bush Gardens and the shuttle came back we weren't able to return later in the day.  It had only a.m. times to go over and only return times in the p.m.  WBC sounds like run their shuttles both directions so if one is heading to a park to pick up, we could hope on and go the other direction?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

act1980 said:


> Are there hair dryers in each bathroom or just 1 per unit?
> 
> Thanks



We were in a 2 bedroom in bldg 4 and had one in each bathroom (2 total).


----------



## clshirk

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> We were in a 2 bedroom in bldg 4 and had one in each bathroom (2 total).



Ditto for Bldg 4.


----------



## clshirk

dtum said:


> Thanks.  Referring to the shuttle.  When we stayed at Bush Gardens and the shuttle came back we weren't able to return later in the day.  It had only a.m. times to go over and only return times in the p.m.  WBC sounds like run their shuttles both directions so if one is heading to a park to pick up, we could hope on and go the other direction?



Im pretty sure there were return times in the afternoons to the parks.  We didn't use the shuttle but I looked at the sheet.  They have set times they go out and come back in all day long if i remember correctly, but some are more spread out than others.  HOpefully someone who's there right now and has the shuttle sheet in front of them for April can post exact times for this month.


----------



## disney_fan1

Does WBC provide life vests, jackets, or any other floatation devices for children in the lazy rivers/pools or should we bring our own? Also what is the best tower/floor for a 2 bed dlx with lake view. I know everybody has their own opinions on the subject, but any thoughts and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## snowangel72

No life vests or floatation devices are provided. You can't go wrong in almost any tower! I love towers 4,5 and 6...but if you have babies you might prefer the main building or 3.


----------



## saysay

disney_fan1 said:


> Does WBC provide life vests, jackets, or any other floatation devices for children in the lazy rivers/pools or should we bring our own? Also what is the best tower/floor for a 2 bed dlx with lake view. I know everybody has their own opinions on the subject, but any thoughts and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



The only thing they had last year was yellow innertubes. I believe they are still provided on first come first serve.


----------



## ttfn3

I thought I would post the shuttle schedule for WBC through the end of March 2011.  Should give you an idea of the times.  The shuttle stops at Tower 6 first, and then stops at the Clubhouse.  I'll just list the Tower 6 times departure times.  Clubhouse times are 5 minutes later.

Magic Kingdom/Epcot Departure Times (MK drop off first, and then drops off at Epcot) Tower 6- 8am, 8:20, 8:45, 9:05, 9:25, 9:45, 10:10, 10:30, 10:55, 11:15, 11:35, 12:00 pm; 12:20, 2:40, 4:40, 5:40, 6:40, 7:40

Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom Departure Times (Tower 6)
8:05 am, 8:25 ,8:55,  9:15, 9:35, 9:55, 10:20, 10:45, 11:05, 11:25, 11:45, 12:15 pm, 3:30 pm; HS only (5:15 pm and 6:25 pm)

Downtown Disney - Tower 6 Departure 3:30 pm, 5:15 pm;  Clubhouse 3:35 pm, 5:20 pm, Clubhouse only pickup times 7pm, 9 pm.  

Returns from Magic Kingdom - Transportation Center Lane #74 -  12:15 pm, 3, 5, 6, 7, 7:20, 7:40, 8, 8:20, 8:40, 9, 9:20, 9:40, 10, 10:20, 10:40, 11, 11:20, 11:40.  When park is open until midnight, also has a return time of 12:30 am.  Please note the pickup is at the parking lot near the TCC. So you need to plan for plenty of time to get from the MK to the TCC/parking lot.  

Epcot (bus first stops at MK - so Epcot is the 2nd stop) - Charter Bus Parking Lane #12 - Return times 3:15 pm, 5:15, 6:15, 7:15, 7:35, 7:55, 8:15, 8:35, 8:55, 9:15, 9:35, 9:55 pm

Animal Kingdom - Charter Bus Parking Lane #50 - Return Times - 4 pm, 6 pm, if open late additional returns of 7 pm, 8:30 pm

Hollywood Studios - Charter Bus Parking Lane #26 - Return Times - 4:15, 6:15, 7:15, 8:45, if open late, additional return time of 9:50 pm

Downtown Disney - Bus Stop #09 behind Cirque Du Soleil - return times -
 5:30 pm, 7:10 pm, 9:15 pm, 12 am

Please note - for riders with disabilities and wheelchairs, you need to call for a reservation at least two hours prior to boarding.  They only have certain buses that can accomodate a scooter or wheelchair.


----------



## ttfn3

We ordered delivery from Flippers.  WBC have menus at the Clubhouse concierge desk.  The deliver directly to your tower. We enjoyed our food - pasta, salad, and pizza - and though the price was reasonable.


----------



## cjdj4

verlee said:


> In bldg 4 we had a regular hair dryer, it was not attached to the wall.
> 
> It was really nice and I regret not looking at the brand. I need to buy a new hair dryer soon and would like to get one just like it. Does anyone know the brand??





jerseyboy00 said:


> In bld. 6, the hair dryer is not attached to the wall, its a conair.



Opps! I stand corrected. I knew I saw one, but I guess I confused it with somewhere else?


----------



## jerseyboy00

saysay said:


> Any recs for some good pizza places that deliver.  I mean we eat Dominos so its not like we are total snobs, just looking for best pizza delivery or opinions from those who have stayed there. 3 more weeks!!!



We had Flippers today, really good. They called when they were in the lobby.


----------



## jerseyboy00

Be careful on Chelonia Pkwy, there was 2 sheriffs officers with a speed gun pulling cars over in front of th BC gate. Its the first time i seen them there.


----------



## minnie10

Just back last night from a week at Disney. We stayed the first 4 nights in a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek. We were granted our request for building 6. We had an awesome room with 2 king beds and 2 full beds and 2 baths.  Everything was great. Just wanted to share a few thoughts. You do have to check out the pool towels now, but really not a big deal. We traded them each day for fresh ones which is nice not to have to wash those up each day. Wi fi throughout the complex in Tower 6. We loved the flat screen touch screen computer on the wall. Internet access and lots of other neat options on the screen such as requesting towels, or pack n play or such..When I checked in, I didn't list my husbands name and also I only circled my salary. I guess they weren't impressed with my 39,000. They never contacted me at all for a tour. My advice is don't even act like you are interested in a tour. At first they asked would I like to attend the free breakfast on Monday or Tuesday. I said that I was so tired that I couldn't think straight. Also, when you check in you fill out a card with your tag number for a parking pass. The card ask for your cell number. I didn't think they needed my cell number so I wrote down a number that was a little off just in case they thought they were gonna call and bother me. I purchased off of Ebay as I have done 6 times now. No trouble at all. I paid $299 for 4 nights in a 3 bedroom. I thought this was a great deal.  As long as your seller has great feedback don't worry. I also called as soon as I received the confirmation from the seller and then called twice more before the trip to confirm I had a room in my name with wyndham. I would suggest that if you have a car and a gps purchase a AAA parking pass and drive to the parks. We have always stayed on Disney Property and used the bus system. We loved driving this year to the parks using the AAA parking pass (ebay). It worked great.  We parked right beside of the handicapp lot and was very pleased. Great experience at Bonnet Creek. The only downside of the trip was when we checked out of Bonnet Creek into the cramped room at POP that we had stayed at and loved for years..


----------



## Belle599

jerseyboy00 said:


> Be careful on Chelonia Pkwy, there was 2 sheriffs officers with a speed gun pulling cars over in front of th BC gate. Its the first time i seen them there.



Saw them in this location in January as well......I bet they rake it in.


----------



## DCTooTall

saysay said:


> Any recs for some good pizza places that deliver.  I mean we eat Dominos so its not like we are total snobs, just looking for best pizza delivery or opinions from those who have stayed there. 3 more weeks!!!



  Well if it helps...   

  When I was down in March i ordered from Dominoes without any problems.   They couldn't deliver to the room itself due to the key access,   but the driver called my cell and met me in front of the tower.


----------



## jemeh5

Can I make sure I understand this correctly about the Diamond Pass?  So if I buy a AAA Diamond Pass on ebay, I can use the same pass for my entire stay to get preferred parking and it's much closer to the park entrance?  
Thank you!


----------



## skylizard

jemeh5 said:


> Can I make sure I understand this correctly about the Diamond Pass?  So if I buy a AAA Diamond Pass on ebay, I can use the same pass for my entire stay to get preferred parking and it's much closer to the park entrance?
> Thank you!



Yes, but you still have to pay the daily parking fee. The AAA pass just gets you a closer spot to the front gates.


----------



## skylizard

minnie10 said:


> Just back last night from a week at Disney. We stayed the first 4 nights in a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek. We were granted our request for building 6. We had an awesome room with 2 king beds and 2 full beds and 2 baths.  Everything was great. Just wanted to share a few thoughts. *You do have to check out the pool towels now, but really not a big deal. We traded them each day for fresh ones which is nice not to have to wash those up each day. *Wi fi throughout the complex in Tower 6. *We loved the flat screen touch screen computer on the wall.* Internet access and lots of other neat options on the screen such as requesting towels, or pack n play or such  ..



So now you have to check out pool towels for all of the pools? I was just there in February and they weren't doing this. Is this a permanent thing now?

And what was that you mentioned about the touch screen computer on the wall?


----------



## bobdacat

Hello all,  Planning on staying in 2br or 3br at WBC for Jersey week.  Does anyone know if all units are available in all towers?  Perfer Bldg 6, it appears to have a view of fireworks from the lake side units.   I can figure out from the first post where the firework views will be, but don't want to book a unit that isnt in the right bldg.


----------



## DCTooTall

jemeh5 said:


> Can I make sure I understand this correctly about the Diamond Pass?  So if I buy a AAA Diamond Pass on ebay, I can use the same pass for my entire stay to get preferred parking and it's much closer to the park entrance?
> Thank you!





skylizard said:


> Yes, but you still have to pay the daily parking fee. The AAA pass just gets you a closer spot to the front gates.



  And just to make sure you are aware,       While the AAA parking may be closer to the entrance,   it is not always a shorter walk.      Sometimes the walk to the tram pickup and from the tram drop-off to the gates will be closer than the walk from the AAA parking to the gates.   

If you have a stroller it may be worth it due to the hassle of getting the stroller on the parking lot tram,   but if not it could be debatable if it saves you any time or hassle at times.





skylizard said:


> So now you have to check out pool towels for all of the pools? I was just there in February and they weren't doing this. Is this a permanent thing now?
> 
> And what was that you mentioned about the touch screen computer on the wall?



 The Touch Screen computer is a feature available in some Presidental units.  (not sure if some of the older 4bdrm presidentials have received this upgrade yet).

From reports here,   the pool towel checkout started the beginning of April.   In order to try and prevent people from walking off with towels (and the cost savings from not having to constantly replace them),   they started a policy where you check out however many towels you want for the week at the main building.   You can then swap them all you want throughout the week,   but if towels are not returned you could be charged for the lost towels.




bobdacat said:


> Hello all,  Planning on staying in 2br or 3br at WBC for Jersey week.  Does anyone know if all units are available in all towers?  Perfer Bldg 6, it appears to have a view of fireworks from the lake side units.   I can figure out from the first post where the firework views will be, but don't want to book a unit that isnt in the right bldg.



 All unit types are available in all buildings,   with the exception of 1, 2, and 3 bedroom presidential units which are exclusive to Tower 6.     

While you may be able to see fireworks from the lake side of tower 6,   It should be noted that the floors that would be high enough to see over the other buildings surrounding the lake are exclusively presidential unit floors.


----------



## bobdacat

Thanks DCtootall,  I will book a presidential unit then.   I am Wyndham Member,  can book it online.  Hope DVC does that someday,  that is one of my hangups for buying into DVC.   Wyndham became much more enjoyable without having to call and talk to anyone, never had any problems with online bookings.  Love Wyndham or Fairfield (originally) never had any problems and i have about as few as many points anyone can have.

Thanks again,


----------



## horseshowmom

DCTooTall said:


> And just to make sure you are aware,       While the AAA parking may be closer to the entrance,   it is not always a shorter walk.      Sometimes the walk to the tram pickup and from the tram drop-off to the gates will be closer than the walk from the AAA parking to the gates.
> 
> If you have a stroller it may be worth it due to the hassle of getting the stroller on the parking lot tram,   but if not it could be debatable if it saves you any time or hassle at times.



I second this. We really only considered it as being really close at AK. The rest of the time we have been just as satisfied with the trams. Plus, if AAA parking is full, you can't use it anyway.


----------



## MichaelColey

DCTooTall said:


> And just to make sure you are aware, While the AAA parking may be closer to the entrance, it is not always a shorter walk. Sometimes the walk to the tram pickup and from the tram drop-off to the gates will be closer than the walk from the AAA parking to the gates.
> 
> If you have a stroller it may be worth it due to the hassle of getting the stroller on the parking lot tram, but if not it could be debatable if it saves you any time or hassle at times.


Totally agree about the stroller.  That's the main reason we do AAA parking.


horseshowmom said:


> I second this. We really only considered it as being really close at AK. The rest of the time we have been just as satisfied with the trams. Plus, if AAA parking is full, you can't use it anyway.


Epcot is also very, very close.  I think it's actually the closest one, or at least it seems that way to me.

HS is fairly close, but it makes a big difference which way you walk.  If you go the obvious way, you end up having to walk all the way around the bus and tram area.  If you use the crosswalk across the tram line and come in from the left side, it's MUCH shorter (and the special security line is usually much shorter as well).  One day we arrived at the HS AAA parking right as the tram was arriving.  I told everyone to throw their bags under the stroller and I would walk it in.  They all ran to catch the tram (without bags and with no stroller).  I walked (with bags and the stroller).  I had crossed the tram line before the tram left.  The tram passed me before I got to the security table.  They all waved.  I got the bags checked and was in line before they got through the front gate.

MK is the only one that's a substantial walk.  It's really only worthwhile if you have a stroller.


----------



## Far Northsider

Thanks for everyone who has been posting about the WBC shuttle schedule. One of the reasons I am so curious about the April hours is the following information about early openings. I have seen this reported in numerous places, and it is reflected on the Disney Web site:

"The Magic Kingdom operating hours have been greatly extended for April 2011. For the entire month, every non-Extra Magic Hour morning has an 8am opening, with an earliest closing of 12:00am. On morning EMH days, the park will be opening at 7am, and every evening EMH is 12am to 3am, with many days having a 1am closing. It's clear from these hours that the parks are expected to be very busy during this time, and the hours for Animal Kingdom and Disney's Hollywood Studios have also been increased."

I am concerned that if the WBC shuttle doesn't start service until 8 a.m., by the time we arrive, Magic Kingdom will already be packed with guests staying in Disney resorts whose transportation accommodated the schedule change of the park opening at 8 .m.

Does anyone know if WBC adjusted their MK shuttle departure times to account for the earlier MK park openings in April?


----------



## tankgirl427

I have a random question and after searching this thread a few times, I couldn't quite find my answer.

My friend has a timeshare with RCI which we used to book Wyndham Bonnet Creek, would she be allowed to check in before the 4pm time?

She's flying from the West Coast so it affects what flight she'll come in on.

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Far Northsider said:


> Thanks for everyone who has been posting about the WBC shuttle schedule. One of the reasons I am so curious about the April hours is the following information about early openings. I have seen this reported in numerous places, and it is reflected on the Disney Web site:
> 
> "The Magic Kingdom operating hours have been greatly extended for April 2011. For the entire month, every non-Extra Magic Hour morning has an 8am opening, with an earliest closing of 12:00am. On morning EMH days, the park will be opening at 7am, and every evening EMH is 12am to 3am, with many days having a 1am closing. It's clear from these hours that the parks are expected to be very busy during this time, and the hours for Animal Kingdom and Disney's Hollywood Studios have also been increased."
> 
> I am concerned that if the WBC shuttle doesn't start service until 8 a.m., by the time we arrive, Magic Kingdom will already be packed with guests staying in Disney resorts whose transportation accommodated the schedule change of the park opening at 8 .m.
> 
> Does anyone know if WBC adjusted their MK shuttle departure times to account for the earlier MK park openings in April?


It isn't unusual for MK to be open at 8 a.m. and the shuttle's first departure always seems to be then. They do add returns when the parks are open later.


----------



## Echo queen

tankgirl427 said:


> I have a random question and after searching this thread a few times, I couldn't quite find my answer.
> 
> My friend has a timeshare with RCI which we used to book Wyndham Bonnet Creek, would she be allowed to check in before the 4pm time?
> 
> She's flying from the West Coast so it affects what flight she'll come in on.
> 
> Thanks!



You will have to ask your friend if she is VIP depends on the number of point she had. She will kwow if she is and if she is you can check in early provided there are units Availible.


----------



## eeyoresnr

just returned from our first stay @ Bonnet Creek...we loved it so much we are going back in May my question is, are there 3 bedrooms that face the lake? we were in a 3 bdr in building 5 on 10th floor but had a view of parking lot and tree and far off was DTD...upon arrival they told us there were no lake views left, so I thought maybe this time I would put in a request in advance and we like building 5...thanks


----------



## Tracey123

How much is it to rent a cabana for the day?  Have you ever rented one?


----------



## MichaelColey

I think I overheard them telling someone that it was $25 for a weekday or $50 for a weekend day.


----------



## minnie10

We stayed in a 3 bedroom in tower 6 on the 8th floor.Great lakeview. Really nice room..


----------



## theycomefromallover

Hey everybody, I have a hard and really sad situation! We are going to Disney World Oct 4 - 14! The first 7 nights of our trip we WERE staying at Bonnet Creek and the last 3 nigths we are staying at Boardwalk Villas. 

Sadly the friend we are renting Bonnet Creek from is having to sell his time share because they are downsizing due to cancer! We will lose our reservation! They felt awful! But we TOTALLY understand and love them! 

The question is what is your best advice? We have already purchased plane tickets AND our DVC rental is nonrefundable! We are kinda stuck! We need a two or three bedroom (because we have a 2 year old and my parents are coming) 

Please if you have any advice that would be great! We know we are going to be paying more money, we just want to find the cheapest option possible! Thank you!


----------



## Upatnoon

theycomefromallover said:


> Hey everybody, I have a hard and really sad situation! We are going to Disney World Oct 4 - 14! The first 7 nights of our trip we WERE staying at Bonnet Creek and the last 3 nigths we are staying at Boardwalk Villas.
> 
> Sadly the friend we are renting Bonnet Creek from is having to sell his time share because they are downsizing due to cancer! We will lose our reservation! They felt awful! But we TOTALLY understand and love them!
> 
> The question is what is your best advice? We have already purchased plane tickets AND our DVC rental is nonrefundable! We are kinda stuck! We need a two or three bedroom (because we have a 2 year old and my parents are coming)
> 
> Please if you have any advice that would be great! We know we are going to be paying more money, we just want to find the cheapest option possible! Thank you!


You have plenty of time to get another reservation with the same dates, start shopping around. 

How much were you paying your friend? Perhaps you can even get a better deal.


----------



## Cdn Gal

I just checked on the Wyndham Board for members- there is still plenty of availability for the times you need for both 2 and 3 bedroom units.  I would get a hold of Ken Price and rent something from him!  It's still not too late.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## theycomefromallover

Cdn Gal said:


> I just checked on the Wyndham Board for members- there is still plenty of availability for the times you need for both 2 and 3 bedroom units.  I would get a hold of Ken Price and rent something from him!  It's still not too late.  Hope you have a great time!



Waiting to hear back from Ken! We were a little worried because we have to check in on a tuesday and our friend worked that out for us! 

We won't find a better deal than we were getting and we are ok with that! I mean we will miss it but we understand! ($70 a night)


----------



## jerseyboy00

MichaelColey said:


> I think I overheard them telling someone that it was $25 for a weekday or $50 for a weekend day.



Thats the way it was last week, but today, tuesday it was $50. And they were all sold out


----------



## dolphinsleb

anyone know how many points for a 4bdroom


----------



## Upatnoon

jerseyboy00 said:


> Thats the way it was last week, but today, tuesday it was $50. And they were all sold out


This is one of the busiest weeks of the year, so it makes sense to raise prices. When they first started the cabanas, I recall they were $100! Obviously, they were smart to cut the price when demand was slow and they are smart to raise the price when demand is high.


----------



## Upatnoon

dolphinsleb said:


> anyone know how many points for a 4bdroom


It depends. Are you a Wyndham owner? If you aren't then I wouldn't be concerned about the points, just the price you negotiate for a rental. Various owners can get big discounts on the point totals, so they really are pretty meaningless in the rental world.

If you want to look at a points chart, check this link out:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/82


----------



## DCTooTall

dolphinsleb said:


> anyone know how many points for a 4bdroom





Upatnoon said:


> It depends. Are you a Wyndham owner? If you aren't then I wouldn't be concerned about the points, just the price you negotiate for a rental. Various owners can get big discounts on the point totals, so they really are pretty meaningless in the rental world.
> 
> If you want to look at a points chart, check this link out:
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/82




I'll add that if you are an owner,   the easiest and quickest way to see the points needed for when you are looking to go is thru Wyndham's online reservation system.   It will automatically apply any point discounts that could be in effect for your trip at the current time of booking,  as well as just letting you know if there is any availability.    The only thing it won't tell you is the point value to get that room if you are eligible for VIP upgrades,    but you can confirm if there is availability in the smaller and larger room and the point value for the smaller room you would need to book.


----------



## eeyoresnr

theycomefromallover said:


> Waiting to hear back from Ken! We were a little worried because we have to check in on a tuesday and our friend worked that out for us!
> 
> We won't find a better deal than we were getting and we are ok with that! I mean we will miss it but we understand! ($70 a night)



we just got a 3 bdr for 62.50 per night


----------



## MommyG

Can anyone tell me near which building the water play area is for kids?  And other than the lazy river access near building 5 where would we find a zero entry pool?  Our 3 year old LOVES the water and we're trying to decide which building to attempt to request...  Thanks.


----------



## ez

eeyoresnr said:


> we just got a 3 bdr for 62.50 per night



I'm sorry if I missed where you said it but, from whom did you get this rate if you dont mind? We stayed in a 3 bedroom last time and now I am afraid we are spoiled!


----------



## MommyG

MommyG said:


> Can anyone tell me near which building the water play area is for kids?  And other than the lazy river access near building 5 where would we find a zero entry pool?  Our 3 year old LOVES the water and we're trying to decide which building to attempt to request...  Thanks.



Got my answer about the water play area from someone's review on tripadvisor.  It's outside the main building.   Still looking for zero entry answer though...Thanks!


----------



## ttfn3

The pool at the main building/clubhouse has a zero entry area - and a children's water play area.   The pirate pool at Tower 6 also has a zero entry area.  Both pools are salt water pools.


----------



## julie1218

theycomefromallover said:


> Waiting to hear back from Ken! We were a little worried because we have to check in on a tuesday and our friend worked that out for us!
> 
> We won't find a better deal than we were getting and we are ok with that! I mean we will miss it but we understand! ($70 a night)



i'm paying 72.50 a night for a 3 bedroom.  i got really lucky with that rate, but i don't give up on coming close to $70 for a 2 bedroom.  check with 5starresorts.net (note the 5 not five).


----------



## eeyoresnr

ez said:


> I'm sorry if I missed where you said it but, from whom did you get this rate if you dont mind? We stayed in a 3 bedroom last time and now I am afraid we are spoiled!



we got ours off ebay....we thought we got a good rate for April @ $83 a night for a 3 bedroom, so we were even happier when we got this rate!


----------



## theycomefromallover

Hey everybody I contacted a leaser on myresortnetwork.com. It was an excellent price for a 3 bedroom at bonnet creek! But I've never done this before so I wanted to run what they said in there e-mail by the experts on "the boards"

Tom (the leaser) writes: 

"The reservation process is simple. I make the reservation and then transfer it to your name and address in Wyndham's reservation computer (so that the resort will be expecting you and not me). Wyndham will then respond with a Guest Reservation in your name which I will forward to you. You may pay me anytime (personal check or PayPal), even after your stay if more convenient - I trust folks." 

"There is one minor issue - I can not transfer the reservaion to your name until 60 days before the check-in date. That is when my Wyndham owner's50% discount kick's in (and I pass this along to renters). However, I will forward to you a copy of the reservation that I will make in my name for later transfer to yours so that you may be assured that you will have it."

Is this normal? I'm a little worried about not having something with my name on it until 60 days out! The price is really good, but please let me know if I should keep looking!


----------



## dolphindan1

theycomefromallover said:


> Hey everybody I contacted a leaser on myresortnetwork.com. It was an excellent price for a 3 bedroom at bonnet creek! But I've never done this before so I wanted to run what they said in there e-mail by the experts on "the boards"
> 
> Tom (the leaser) writes:
> 
> "The reservation process is simple. I make the reservation and then transfer it to your name and address in Wyndham's reservation computer (so that the resort will be expecting you and not me). Wyndham will then respond with a Guest Reservation in your name which I will forward to you. You may pay me anytime (personal check or PayPal), even after your stay if more convenient - I trust folks."
> 
> "There is one minor issue - I can not transfer the reservaion to your name until 60 days before the check-in date. That is when my Wyndham owner's50% discount kick's in (and I pass this along to renters). However, I will forward to you a copy of the reservation that I will make in my name for later transfer to yours so that you may be assured that you will have it."
> 
> Is this normal? I'm a little worried about not having something with my name on it until 60 days out! The price is really good, but please let me know if I should keep looking!


 
Yes...its how Ken Price has always handled mine...You still have the ressie its just the owner is trying to get the discount for you in the 60 day time period


----------



## DCTooTall

theycomefromallover said:


> Hey everybody I contacted a leaser on myresortnetwork.com. It was an excellent price for a 3 bedroom at bonnet creek! But I've never done this before so I wanted to run what they said in there e-mail by the experts on "the boards"
> 
> Tom (the leaser) writes:
> 
> "The reservation process is simple. I make the reservation and then transfer it to your name and address in Wyndham's reservation computer (so that the resort will be expecting you and not me). Wyndham will then respond with a Guest Reservation in your name which I will forward to you. You may pay me anytime (personal check or PayPal), even after your stay if more convenient - I trust folks."
> 
> "There is one minor issue - I can not transfer the reservaion to your name until 60 days before the check-in date. That is when my Wyndham owner's50% discount kick's in (and I pass this along to renters). However, I will forward to you a copy of the reservation that I will make in my name for later transfer to yours so that you may be assured that you will have it."
> 
> Is this normal? I'm a little worried about not having something with my name on it until 60 days out! The price is really good, but please let me know if I should keep looking!




Basically what happens is at the 60 day mark the owner would need to cancel his existing reservation,  and then rebook under the discounted point rate.

Because the rebook is a new reservation,   your existing guest certificate for the original "place holder" reservation would no longer be valid.     

From a guest perspective,   this would just give you more paperwork which could result in confusion for you.    

From an owner perspective,  it's more expensive.   each guest certificate (after x number per year based off his ownership level) costs a flat $99 fee,   so instead of paying that amount once,   he'd end up paying it twice.  

I wouldn't worry too much about the having to wait until 60 days to get it into your name.


----------



## Far Northsider

theycomefromallover said:


> "There is one minor issue - I can not transfer the reservaion to your name until 60 days before the check-in date. That is when my Wyndham owner's50% discount kick's in (and I pass this along to renters). However, I will forward to you a copy of the reservation that I will make in my name for later transfer to yours so that you may be assured that you will have it."
> 
> Is this normal? I'm a little worried about not having something with my name on it until 60 days out! The price is really good, but please let me know if I should keep looking!



This is how our reservation was made and we indeed received the confirmation in the correct name within 60 days (we had put down a small deposit before that). We were told that there was a very very slight risk that during the several minutes when the owner drops the reservation and rebooks it, someone could book that room, but for that to happen, it would have to be the most unlikely coincidence bad luck/bad timing in the world. If the owner quickly makes the transaction, it should work out great. We arrive this Sunday, so I will report back after that.


----------



## theycomefromallover

Thank you all. Seeing as how this person doesn't ask for money up front. I guess there is no way to be scammed so I think we are going to do it!


----------



## mekjj

We are here right now and having a great time!


----------



## disney*mom*82

Hi there! We are going to be new to bonnet Creek, we are Disney POR resort lovers, but since Disney is not offering any deals that will suit us there, we have decided to give BC a try. Im really excited from what Ive read and heard about BC, I know we will love having all the extra room, also know we will miss the DDP  

Anyways, I have our dates picked out, just need to find someone who is selling. Ive heard a lot about Ken, Ive done searching and am not sure as to where to get ahold of him from? Is there anyone else that anyone suggests? 

I really appreciate it and am looking forward to trying out BC this summer.


----------



## mnightin

theycomefromallover said:


> Hey everybody, I have a hard and really sad situation! We are going to Disney World Oct 4 - 14! The first 7 nights of our trip we WERE staying at Bonnet Creek and the last 3 nigths we are staying at Boardwalk Villas.
> 
> Sadly the friend we are renting Bonnet Creek from is having to sell his time share because they are downsizing due to cancer! We will lose our reservation! They felt awful! But we TOTALLY understand and love them!
> 
> The question is what is your best advice? We have already purchased plane tickets AND our DVC rental is nonrefundable! We are kinda stuck! We need a two or three bedroom (because we have a 2 year old and my parents are coming)
> 
> Please if you have any advice that would be great! We know we are going to be paying more money, we just want to find the cheapest option possible! Thank you!



Consider any of the sellers on Ebay.  We've had great luck with Travel by Lise Bohm, but I would trust any reputable seller.  I'm planning to go from 10/14-10/21 and so far I've been quoted rates at about $800 for the week.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mnightin

All-

I've heard a variety of rates that people have paid.  I'm looking at a 2BR in October of this year -- considered low season, 10/14-10/21.  Can anyone give me a sense of the rates you've paid at a similar time?

How about Presidential vs regular?

The last quote I received was $995 for the week including taxes/fees. This is $142/night which seems a lot higher than what I'm hearing on the board.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Upatnoon

mnightin said:


> All-
> 
> I've heard a variety of rates that people have paid.  I'm looking at a 2BR in October of this year -- considered low season, 10/14-10/21.  Can anyone give me a sense of the rates you've paid at a similar time?
> 
> How about Presidential vs regular?
> 
> The last quote I received was $995 for the week including taxes/fees. This is $142/night which seems a lot higher than what I'm hearing on the board.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!


1. The best rates are within 60 days as Wyndham owners can pay less (in points).

2. Generally you pay a premium for booking this far in advance. If you are booking airfare, etc., it may be worth for the peace of mind you have a reservation. Some owners will look to see if they can rebook your trip and save you some money, but that is up to you to negotiate.

3. Ebay is a great place to get bargains, but the best deals are found within a couple of months of the reservation (see number 1). Sometimes people will dump their reservations at the last minute (I got a week for $200 once)

4. Shop around. There are lots of places and people offering reservations.


----------



## sonomom

Do people generally make room requests? If so how often are they granted? Call or email? How far in advanced?

Thanks! will be spending 2 weeks there starting April 30, cant wait 

Natalie


----------



## luvtocookinpa

We have been here since Saturday.  What an wonderful experience.  This was our first visit to BC and not our last!  Here are some reflections thus far:

1.  Check in - I had, thanks to this thread, read that check in at 4 was a bear, so we planned our arrival at 5...no line!  Check in was a breeze!...you must put a $100 deposit down on the room that is refunded.  After check in we went for the "parking pass"....yes they tried to get us to go on the tour, they were not pushy.  I did get a reminder card under the door one day, but still declined.

2.  Kitchen - I love to cook, so cooking for me is an enjoyable expereince.  I was able to manage with the untencils that are here, however, I would highly reccommend paper plates and plastic spoons and forks as well as plastic cups.  Also, dish soap, trash bags and paper towels.  Also, don't forget your cleaning supplies to wipe down counters and such, they lysol wipes are great!

3.  Pools - we are in tower 5...it is quite a hoppin tower!! the pool closes at 12.  The bar opens at 11:30.  This pool is not salt water and has a lazy river, zero entry and another pool which is 3 feet on both ends that meet 5 feet in the middle.  Lots of hot tubs around also.  The pirate pool is just a short walk.  We have found that people go down early and "reserve" seats with their towels.  We have seen employees walking around and taking up the towels if people have not been there for a while.  Every night there is an activity at the bar, singing, live band, casino night, etc.  Tower 5 does not get sun until after noon.  This is wonderful as my children can swim most of the morning.

4.  Sunscreen/Bug spray~  PLEASE make sure you have both!  The mosquitos are very bad at night by the pool and the sun will burn you within 20 mintues!

5.  Sleeping - We are in a 1 bedroom, king size bed and pull out.  The pull out comes with all sheets, blanket etc., however, we did bring our own blankets and good thing because the master bed does not have a very heavy comfortor and it does get chilly at night, well if you have a husband that likes it cold,  

6.  Room keys/cards - You must have your room key to gain access to basically anywhere in the resort.  Coming in from the pool, driving back in through the gate, etc.

7. Food shopping - I went to Walmart when we got here....OMG...first off it is HUGE! secondly it was packed!!!!  When we come again I would recommend going later at night or another store.

8.  Internet - There is a cable in the room for hook-up

Well, thats all I can think of right now, but I am happy to answer any questions...enjoy your trip!  I learned a lot from this board and wanted to share to hopefully help others.


----------



## MommyPoppins

luvtocookinpa said:


> 4.  Sunscreen/Bug spray~  PLEASE make sure you have both!  The mosquitos are very bad at night by the pool and the sun will burn you within 20 mintues!
> 
> .



Thanks for mentioning the bug spray. We usually stay at Disney resorts and there are hardly ever mosquitoes. Last year there were biting flies though and we couldn't stay at the pool in the evening because of them. I will have to pick up some bug spray!


----------



## Tracey123

Great post Lovestocookpa!  Thanks for all of the tips - less than a month to go!!!!


----------



## Far Northsider

luvtocookinpa said:


> Well, thats all I can think of right now, but I am happy to answer any questions...enjoy your trip!  I learned a lot from this board and wanted to share to hopefully help others.



Thanks for the great post! I never thought about the bug spray - we'll have to make sure we have some.

It sounds like you have a car, but did they give you a shuttle schedule? Can you tell me what time the shuttles are beginning to run to MK this month, since MK is opening at 8 a.m. every day this April (except for extra magic days when they open at 7).

Also, is there a DVD player in your room?

Hope you are having a great time! Sounds like the weather is perfect.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Please take pictures to post on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Photo Thread!  Glad that you are having a terrific time!


----------



## mnightin

Upatnoon said:


> 1. The best rates are within 60 days as Wyndham owners can pay less (in points).
> 
> 2. Generally you pay a premium for booking this far in advance. If you are booking airfare, etc., it may be worth for the peace of mind you have a reservation. Some owners will look to see if they can rebook your trip and save you some money, but that is up to you to negotiate.
> 
> 3. Ebay is a great place to get bargains, but the best deals are found within a couple of months of the reservation (see number 1). Sometimes people will dump their reservations at the last minute (I got a week for $200 once)
> 
> 4. Shop around. There are lots of places and people offering reservations.



Thanks for the advice!  I'll probably wing it on ebay or with Ken within the 60 days -- that's a great tip.

I was also asking so I could get a sense for trip budgeting.  

Hooray - my 10th post!  I can finally PM!


----------



## ttfn3

Far Northsider said:


> It sounds like you have a car, but did they give you a shuttle schedule? Can you tell me what time the shuttles are beginning to run to MK this month, since MK is opening at 8 a.m. every day this April (except for extra magic days when they open at 7).
> 
> Also, is there a DVD player in your room? .



When we were there in late March, MK opened at 8 a.m. everyday to the public (with the exception of the one day they opened at 8 for resort guests, and 9 for the general public).  The WBC shuttles started at 8 a.m.  You might want to consider driving to MK, if it's important for you to be there when they open the park.   

We had a DVD player in our room in Tower 2.  I think they are in all rooms now.


----------



## ttfn3

sonomom said:


> Do people generally make room requests? If so how often are they granted? Call or email? How far in advanced?
> Natalie



We made our room location requests 2 weeks prior.  I also called one week prior to double check our requests were listed on the reservation.  Then, when we checked in, we politely asked for the type of view we wanted.  We were lucky and got a great room that exceeded our expections.  While requests are not guaranteed, it's worth a try to make requests.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

Per request...

Magic Kingdom
Leaving from tower 6 then clubhouse
8, 8:20, 8:45, 9:05, 9:25, 9:45, etc every twenty minutes up to 12:20, then...2:40, 4:40, 5:40, 6:40, 7:40

Return - This is thru April 16th, we had a week old time schedule
starting at 12:15 from magic kingdom, then 3:00, 5:00, 6:00, 7:00, 7:20, then every 20 minutes from there, last at 12:30AM

We drove, but our friends did the bus and said it was packed but ok...

$14.00 to park at park with car...we left and then returned with no problem.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

DVD - there is no DVD player in the room, only a stereo

Towels - you can check out towels at the pools, HOWEVER, if you check out 4 you must return 4 or they will charge you $25 per towel!  

Laundry - I have been using the Purex 3 in 1 sheets and they are fabulous!...laundry is loud, as well as dishwasher, but I set them and then go to the pool 

Coffee - There are limited coffee filters, don't forget to pick some up!


----------



## saysay

luvtocookinpa said:


> DVD - there is no DVD player in the room, only a stereo
> 
> Towels - you can check out towels at the pools, HOWEVER, if you check out 4 you must return 4 or they will charge you $25 per towel!
> 
> Laundry - I have been using the Purex 3 in 1 sheets and they are fabulous!...laundry is loud, as well as dishwasher, but I set them and then go to the pool
> 
> *Coffee - There are limited coffee filters, don't forget to pick some up*!



Last year our coffee pot had the mesh wire filter, so we didn't buy any paper ones. Do you HAVE to use a filter with the coffee pot you have?


----------



## Far Northsider

luvtocookinpa said:


> Per request...
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Leaving from tower 6 then clubhouse
> 8, 8:20, 8:45, 9:05, 9:25, 9:45, etc every twenty minutes up to 12:20, then...2:40, 4:40, 5:40, 6:40, 7:40
> 
> Return - This is thru April 16th, we had a week old time schedule
> starting at 12:15 from magic kingdom, then 3:00, 5:00, 6:00, 7:00, 7:20, then every 20 minutes from there, last at 12:30AM
> 
> We drove, but our friends did the bus and said it was packed but ok...
> 
> $14.00 to park at park with car...we left and then returned with no problem.



Thanks again for more great info!!!


----------



## julie1218

mnightin said:


> All-
> 
> I've heard a variety of rates that people have paid.  I'm looking at a 2BR in October of this year -- considered low season, 10/14-10/21.  Can anyone give me a sense of the rates you've paid at a similar time?
> 
> How about Presidential vs regular?
> 
> The last quote I received was $995 for the week including taxes/fees. This is $142/night which seems a lot higher than what I'm hearing on the board.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!



we booked with 5starresorts.net (note 5 not five).  he gave me a "60 day" rate before 60 days.  i felt more comfortable with that since i had to do plane reservations.  his rate in january (for a may trip) was a few bucks cheaper than the rate people were quoting me if i "call back at 60 days out."  you might try them.  i don't know how he does that, but he did it.  i paid 72.50/night for a 1 bedroom and got upgraded to 3 bedroom presidential at 60 days out.


----------



## julie1218

luvtocookinpa said:


> We have been here since Saturday.  What an wonderful experience.  This was our first visit to BC and not our last!  Here are some reflections thus far:
> 
> 2.  Kitchen - I love to cook, so cooking for me is an enjoyable expereince.  I was able to manage with the untencils that are here, however, I would highly recommend paper plates and plastic spoons and forks as well as plastic cups.  Also, dish soap, trash bags and paper towels.  Also, don't forget your cleaning supplies to wipe down counters and such, they lysol wipes are great!
> 
> 
> do they provide any paper towels at all?  do they provide any dish soap and any trash bags?  i thought i could call down and at least get more trash bags and paper towels.  is that wrong?
> 
> also, how are the pool floors?  do you think kids need pool shoes?  are they floors rough?


----------



## clshirk

julie1218 said:


> luvtocookinpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been here since Saturday.  What an wonderful experience.  This was our first visit to BC and not our last!  Here are some reflections thus far:
> 
> 2.  Kitchen - I love to cook, so cooking for me is an enjoyable expereince.  I was able to manage with the untencils that are here, however, I would highly recommend paper plates and plastic spoons and forks as well as plastic cups.  Also, dish soap, trash bags and paper towels.  Also, don't forget your cleaning supplies to wipe down counters and such, they lysol wipes are great!
> 
> 
> do they provide any paper towels at all?  do they provide any dish soap and any trash bags?  i thought i could call down and at least get more trash bags and paper towels.  is that wrong?
> 
> also, how are the pool floors?  do you think kids need pool shoes?  are they floors rough?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the floors are rough... someone had mentioned before our trip that their kids feet were tore up from the floor, so we brought shoes for them. I didn't think our pool was that bad, but others might have been.  They weren't smooth though.
> 
> In our room there was a roll of paper towels, and 2-3 laundry detergent packs and 3-4 dishwasher packets.  You can call the front desk and ask for more and they deliver more free of charge.  On our 2nd to last day I requested 2 more of each and put it in our Pay it Forward Bag so there would be more before they had to call.
> There was 1 pack of regular and 1 pack of decaf coffee, 4 or 5 filters for coffee... 1 bag of popcorn to pop.  just a few packs of sugar (enough for a few cups) and a few little creamer packs.  The icemaker worked.  Washer was loud I do agree.  There are Bath and Body works samples of shampoo and conditioner and lotion in each bathroom, as well as bar soap for body and face.
> No waffle maker.
> 
> Utensils were sufficient... if I were to bring something extra though, it would be a spatula or wooden spoon.  And there are absolutely NO storage containers so if you have leftovers, bring supplies for that, tin foil or plastic containers.
Click to expand...


----------



## MichaelColey

We like to bring a crock pot, but for most that's pretty much only an option if you're driving.  Who wants to pot a heavy, fragile stoneware crock in their checked luggage?  Fortunately, we have a light non-stick one that we bought at Wal-Mart.  We can pack stuff inside it (like the other timeshare stuff we bring) and wrap it in clothes, and it doesn't take much extra space in our luggage.

It's nice to be able to throw together a quick meal in a crock pot before you leave in the morning and have a hot dinner waiting for you when you get home.


----------



## cjdj4

Going tomorrow! I cannot wait! 

Anyone have anything they want me to check on?


----------



## grandmadebby2

cjdj4 said:


> Going tomorrow! I cannot wait!
> 
> Anyone have anything they want me to check on?



Would love to know the bus schedule compared to the park hours.  If you are able to scan the bus schedule I can get the park hours from here.  Last time we went and stayed there the bus stopped running an hour to an hour and a half before the park closed.
If it is to much trouble don't worry about it.


----------



## cjdj4

I will get the schedule, but I do not have a scanner  Sorry.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Please post updated pics on how the new construction for the hotel is going.  Thanks! (mabie in the Bonnet Creek Picture Thread?)


----------



## missouridisneyfans

We are looking forward to our first stay here, May 3-8, 2011. We just finished reading the entire thread and learned a lot. We booked our stay through Ken at vacationupgrades. He and his wife were excellent and I highly recommend him to anyone who wants to stay at BC that is not an owner. The wife is looking forward to enjoying the resort while I am attending a conference. We are both bery excited and thank you everyone for your feedback and comments on this thread!!


----------



## saysay

IF you are there now and have the time, post some pics of the menus at the Pizza Place and the Pool Bar.  I think its helpful to know WHAT food is available on site, limited as it is.

Have fun, 2 more weeks for us!


----------



## MDsMomma

Is there one ethernet jack in the the units? It's only in the main area and not in the bedrooms? I understand I can bring my router.. but it's not in use and I have no clue what the password is for it..


----------



## iamnanajo

cjdj4 said:


> Going tomorrow! I cannot wait!
> 
> Anyone have anything they want me to check on?


My young grandsons wake easily and early in the a.m. Can the bedrooms be made quite dark so the very early sunshine doesn't wake them?

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## grandmadebby2

cjdj4 said:


> I will get the schedule, but I do not have a scanner  Sorry.



Thanks, I just want to compare to park closing times.  Have a great vacation.


----------



## eeyoresnr

iamnanajo said:


> My young grandsons wake easily and early in the a.m. Can the bedrooms be made quite dark so the very early sunshine doesn't wake them?
> 
> Have a wonderful time!



we were just there and the drapes keep the rooms very dark


----------



## Upatnoon

MDsMomma said:


> Is there one ethernet jack in the the units? It's only in the main area and not in the bedrooms? I understand I can bring my router.. but it's not in use and I have no clue what the password is for it..


1. There is one ethernet cable and it is next to the main phone on the kitchen island in the main area with the living room/dining room/kitchen.

2. You should be able to a hard reset on your old router to clear any password. Consult your manual. 

3. If you don't want to move your home router, you can buy one for $20 or less. For example, this week compusa has one on sale for $12.99.


----------



## DCTooTall

luvtocookinpa said:


> DVD - there is no DVD player in the room, only a stereo



 Actually,  That stereo under the TV is also a DVD player.    It's nice because you can get your DVD audio out of the stereo speakers instead of the TV speakers for a bit more "oomph" and clarity in the audio.  (It was really nice since i Bought a Blue Man Group DVD while down there a couple years ago and would love to play it while cooking dinner later in the week).




iamnanajo said:


> My young grandsons wake easily and early in the a.m. Can the bedrooms be made quite dark so the very early sunshine doesn't wake them?
> 
> Have a wonderful time!



 As someone else mentioned,   the curtains are VERY good at blocking out the sun in the bedrooms.


----------



## iamnanajo

eeyoresnr said:


> we were just there and the drapes keep the rooms very dark


Thanks for the info, eeyoresnr!


----------



## MommyG

We just found out that some relatives of ours will be in Orlando, different resort, the same time we are at Bonnet Creek.  Is it possible for them to come have dinner with us in our unit?  Will they have to register somewhere to park their car or something?


----------



## Janet Hill

MommyG said:


> We just found out that some relatives of ours will be in Orlando, different resort, the same time we are at Bonnet Creek.  Is it possible for them to come have dinner with us in our unit?  Will they have to register somewhere to park their car or something?



When we have this situation, we just get two parking passes when checking in and give one to our guests.


----------



## 2ofUs

We had the same thing happen with us and found it quite easy to get a second parking pass.  You might have them give you their tag # and type of vehicle in case you are asked.


----------



## MommyG

Janet Hill said:


> When we have this situation, we just get two parking passes when checking in and give one to our guests.



We're not driving and won't need a parking pass.  I imagine if I just give the info from their vehicle that might work.  Thanks.


----------



## JoeU

MommyG said:


> We just found out that some relatives of ours will be in Orlando, different resort, the same time we are at Bonnet Creek.  Is it possible for them to come have dinner with us in our unit?  Will they have to register somewhere to park their car or something?




IIRC, when we had guests visit us last year, they just gave our name and room number at the front gate. Security has that info at the gate and will let them through after verifying that you are guests.

Hope that is still the process.

Joe


----------



## kleldridge

Just booked a 2 bedroom at BC for July 9-16!  So excited to be returning to Bonnet Creek and Disney!


----------



## iamnanajo

A silly question for being at a vacation resort but can someone tell me if the condos. at WBC have an iron/ironing board? Some habits die hard!!!


----------



## Upatnoon

iamnanajo said:


> A silly question for being at a vacation resort but can someone tell me if the condos. at WBC have an iron/ironing board? Some habits die hard!!!


Yes they do.


----------



## Ash&Wes07

How long does it usually take to hear back from Ken?


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Ash&Wes07 said:


> How long does it usually take to hear back from Ken?[/QUOTE
> 
> In the 4 times I emailed him, 3 times he got back to me within a day and once it took about 4 days because he was out of town.  I think he responds as soon as he can.


----------



## Rwsm2011

How big is the master bedroom? Is there room to throw one of the double mattresses on the floor in there? DS is only 2.5 and I don't think he'll sleep well in a room by himself. We were going to bring the air mattress, but I don't really want to lug another bag if I don't have to. Any suggestions?? Even if I just had a crib mattress to throw on the floor, but they probably don't have cribs there do they?


----------



## Deb123

We got back Sunday from a 7 night stay, I want to say this place is Great! No complaints whatsoever. One thing I noticed is, don't underestimate the pirate slide, just because it doesn't empty into a pool doesn't mean u won't get wet. In fact, most people come out completely submerged under the water that it empties out into. Just something to keep in mind with small children. The grills are wonderful, too, so plan on grilling a few times. I only used the shuttle one time to MK and it was no problem at all, got us there fast. Mostly we drove, u really r just a few min from everything. We found that we loved BC, and w already have ressies to return in Aug. Can't wait!


----------



## iamnanajo

Upatnoon said:


> Yes they do.



Thanks for the info!
Joanne


----------



## Lou Holtz

Rwsm2011 said:


> How big is the master bedroom? Is there room to throw one of the double mattresses on the floor in there? DS is only 2.5 and I don't think he'll sleep well in a room by himself. We were going to bring the air mattress, but I don't really want to lug another bag if I don't have to. Any suggestions?? Even if I just had a crib mattress to throw on the floor, but they probably don't have cribs there do they?



No, there is nowhere near the room to do that. The king bed is pretty big. Maybe you can lay him on one end?


----------



## Upatnoon

Rwsm2011 said:


> How big is the master bedroom? Is there room to throw one of the double mattresses on the floor in there? DS is only 2.5 and I don't think he'll sleep well in a room by himself. We were going to bring the air mattress, but I don't really want to lug another bag if I don't have to. Any suggestions?? Even if I just had a crib mattress to throw on the floor, but they probably don't have cribs there do they?


They have Pack n plays. Will your 2.5 year old sleep in one? We put two of them in the 2nd bedroom and there was still room to move around.

Most kids are so tired after a day at Disney, they conk out very easily.


----------



## DCTooTall

Rwsm2011 said:


> How big is the master bedroom? Is there room to throw one of the double mattresses on the floor in there? DS is only 2.5 and I don't think he'll sleep well in a room by himself. We were going to bring the air mattress, but I don't really want to lug another bag if I don't have to. Any suggestions?? Even if I just had a crib mattress to throw on the floor, but they probably don't have cribs there do they?



Definately not enough room for the double mattress on the floor.... or even a twin for that matter.


Another idea for you might be to utilize the sofa-bed for him and just leave the master bedroom door open.   The sofabed is right outside the master bedroom,   so maybe if he has a problem with being alone the proximity and knowing that "mommy and daddy are just thru that door" might be enough to calm his nerves.


----------



## ~Mandy~

Does anyone know what the requirements are for going down the waterslides?  Is there a height requirement?  Swimming ability required?

Thanks!  9 more days!!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

~Mandy~ said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements are for going down the waterslides?  Is there a height requirement?  Swimming ability required?
> 
> Thanks!  9 more days!!!



You have to be able to swim from the end of the slide to the side of the pool. Mom's and Dad's can't "catch" at the bottom, no life jackets on the slides. And you have to be 48 inches.


----------



## Tracey123

MommyPoppins said:


> You have to be able to swim from the end of the slide to the side of the pool. Mom's and Dad's can't "catch" at the bottom, no life jackets on the slides. And you have to be 48 inches.



Do you have to be 48" for the pirate slide too?


----------



## It'sOffToDisneyWeGo

For those of you who did not make a view/room request, what rooms did you actually get? I guess I am asking what is my worst case scenerio if I do not request?


----------



## Upatnoon

It'sOffToDisneyWeGo said:


> For those of you who did not make a view/room request, what rooms did you actually get? I guess I am asking what is my worst case scenerio if I do not request?


Just make your request when you check in and they will tell you what room options are available. I have yet to see any evidence that calling ahead is any more effective.

For me, the worst room to get would be on the ground level next to the mini golf, as the players are very close to the building.


----------



## SalandJeff

I know this is in the thread somewhere, but couldn't find it.  What days are you able to check in/check out at BC?  Sat & Sun only ???




Rwsm2011 said:


> How big is the master bedroom? Is there room to throw one of the double mattresses on the floor in there? DS is only 2.5 and I don't think he'll sleep well in a room by himself. ...



When our dd got too big for a pack & play, we just had her sleep in the king bed with us.  It is a really large bed and honestly, we were all so tired that we did not have a problem sleeping.  At 2.5, I did not want her in a separate room in a strange place.   Just a thought.


----------



## dtripli

Hi Everyone

We are considering spending 3 nights at Bonnet Creek in June following a cruise.  We want to spend one day at Universal to visit WWHP for the kids (16,14,12 & 3)  Anyway these board are wonderful!  I have been scanning the pages trying to find a recent property map.  My 3 year old is running out of patience! lol....Could someone direct me to a recent map of the property.  I would like to be able to see the buildings and what they are next to (pools and what types....like zero entry, kiddie etc, playgrounds, food) Also knowing the ages of the kids...if anyone has any suggestions?  Im thinking catering to the 3 year old might be best; since our older kids can go off on their own a bit?

Also what is the best way to make a request?  Do all upper rooms have balconies?  If you just give me some direction as to where to find the info I should be ok....


----------



## Rwsm2011

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I didn't figure there would be room for a mattress on the floor, but thought I'd ask.  We'll either do the sofa bed or just throw him in bed with us I think. And hope he sleeps!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

dtripli said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are considering spending 3 nights at Bonnet Creek in June following a cruise.  We want to spend one day at Universal to visit WWHP for the kids (16,14,12 & 3)  Anyway these board are wonderful!  I have been scanning the pages trying to find a recent property map.  My 3 year old is running out of patience! lol....Could someone direct me to a recent map of the property.  I would like to be able to see the buildings and what they are next to (pools and what types....like zero entry, kiddie etc, playgrounds, food) Also knowing the ages of the kids...if anyone has any suggestions?  Im thinking catering to the 3 year old might be best; since our older kids can go off on their own a bit?
> 
> Also what is the best way to make a request?  Do all upper rooms have balconies?  If you just give me some direction as to where to find the info I should be ok....



The map on the front page is pretty much the only map on this thread. Everything on it except the hotel is now complete. I think the lazy river pool at tower 4-5 is zero entry. I think the pool at tower 6 is also. The childs water area is at the main building pool, which is also a lazy river and it's salt water. Not sure about zero entry. All rooms have balconies.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

1 MORE SLEEP TILL OUR STAY HERE AT BONNET CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama223

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> 1 MORE SLEEP TILL OUR STAY HERE AT BONNET CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!




WHOOHOOO!!  Us too... I can't wait!!


----------



## garmich

SalandJeff said:


> I know this is in the thread somewhere, but couldn't find it.  What days are you able to check in/check out at BC?  Sat & Sun only ???



For a 1-week stay, you must check-in AND check-out on a Fri, Sat or Sun.  For a 3-day or 4-day stay, you must check-in OR check-out on a Fri, Sat or Sun.

So, for a 4-day stay you could check-in on Sunday and check-out on Thursday.  Or, you could check-in on Monday and check-out on Friday.  The Sunday check-in and the Friday check-out would satisfy the Wyndham Resorts check-in and check-out policies.


----------



## Janet Hill

You can definately choose any check in day and/or number of nights within the 30 day window.  I am not sure of the actual policy though it might be within the 60 day window that the number of nights/check-in days rule is relaxed.


----------



## Brian Noble

> For a 1-week stay, you must check-in AND check-out on a Fri, Sat or Sun. For a 3-day or 4-day stay, you must check-in OR check-out on a Fri, Sat or Sun.


Two subtle additions.

1: This is true only in "prime" season, and only for reservations made more than 90 days in advance.  In lower-demand times, and for reservations made within 90 days of check in, you can check in/out on any day of the week.

2: Even advance reservations in prime seasons can be made with different check-in/check-out days by "connecting" separate reservations, where each separate reservation observes the rules.  So, for example, you could go Tuesday-to-Tuesday by making one four-night reservation Tuesday-Saturday, and another three-night Satruday-Tuesday.  "Officially", you are told you may have to move rooms.  However, at Bonnet, I don't know of anyone who has had to---they work pretty hard to keep you in the same room.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

11 more hours till we check in.................. woooohooooo!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Have a great time Kingstonian!  You will love it there!!!    Make sure to take lots of pics!  I am very curious to see how much the construction has progressed for the hotel and the new pool there.


----------



## Zoebear

Just paid our downpayment for July/11 !! OMG soooo excited !!!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Does anybody know when the hotel/tower will be finished?


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

I have received a pretty good quote from someone for a Presidential unit, I am just questioning the payment policy.  All monies are due at time of booking with no option of canceling for a refund, only to exchange.  Reservation is still more than 90 days away.  I know with Ken he only ask for a deposit of 1/3 down and the rest is due at 25 days before arrival. Although his price is higher than this other quote I received.  Is it common to have to pay 100% at booking?


----------



## TotoToo

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> I have received a pretty good quote from someone for a Presidential unit, I am just questioning the payment policy.  All monies are due at time of booking with no option of canceling for a refund, only to exchange.  Reservation is still more than 90 days away.  I know with Ken he only ask for a deposit of 1/3 down and the rest is due at 25 days before arrival. Although his price is higher than this other quote I received.  Is it common to have to pay 100% at booking?



Many owners will only rent with 100% payment as they can't be chasing after people who fail to pay the balance - often way too close to the use time to allow for an easy re-rental.  It is far less common to allow only partial payment except for really active renters (like Ken) but you do pay more to get that type of service.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> I have received a pretty good quote from someone for a Presidential unit, I am just questioning the payment policy.  All monies are due at time of booking with no option of canceling for a refund, only to exchange.  Reservation is still more than 90 days away.  I know with Ken he only ask for a deposit of 1/3 down and the rest is due at 25 days before arrival. Although his price is higher than this other quote I received.  Is it common to have to pay 100% at booking?



I paid 100% at booking


----------



## ama223

We're here now - checked in yesterday.  This place is even better than I expected and I had high expectations!  I can't believe how easy it is to get to the parks and how nice it is to have a car here..  I don't know if we're ever going to stay on property again!!  Having all this room is priceless!!


----------



## act1980

ama223 said:


> We're here now - checked in yesterday.  This place is even better than I expected and I had high expectations!  I can't believe how easy it is to get to the parks and how nice it is to have a car here..  I don't know if we're ever going to stay on property again!!  Having all this room is priceless!!



Can I ask what tower you're in?

Hope you have a great time


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

I have been lurking on this thread for a long time now, but I have something to post finally!!  DH and I just bought Wyndham points on Ebay and we can't wait for closing to be done so we can start using them here!!  We will probably end up using them other places in the distant future but for the next 5 years+ we plan to stay at WBC!!  We haven't been here yet, but based on what we have read and seen in pics we should be very happy.
We have shown our DD's the pics as well and our 10 yo was so happy to see the big dining table....she said she can't wait to sit together at that table as a family instead of the rinky dinky table at the Disney hotel!   I'm like, what about the 2 lazy rivers and all the pools?  Sure, those are great, but it's that table, oh and the fact that she and her sister get their own beds bathroom that she is so excited for!!  I'm sure once she sees the pools the story will change!
Gonna keep reading here and on tugg and the Wyndham owners forum to get as much info as we can...thanks for all the pics and reviews!!  It's because of this thread that we ended up going for Wyndham instead of DVC!


----------



## ToriPeanut

*Just wanna share a few pics of our stay in March! we loved the resort!
*


----------



## JoeU

Tori, what building and room is this? Is it a 2BR, 1BR? Thatlooks like a great spot on the resort.

Joe


----------



## Justbranches5

Starting to get excited...only 25 more days til we get to Bonnet Creek!! 

Just want to say thanks to everyone for all the great info!


----------



## ama223

act1980 said:


> Can I ask what tower you're in?
> 
> Hope you have a great time



Sure!  We're in tower 4... once we're home, I'll post pictures and also a specific room #..  We have a lake view and it's really beautiful.  

They met all our requests - we requested tower 4 or 5, lake view, and we wanted to be close to my parents (also in a 2BR) and they are right across the hall from us.. perfect!

Everyone has been very helpful and friendly and check-in yesterday at 4pm was only about 25 minutes total. 

Parking has been easy here too, I was worried we'd have to park FAR away but that hasn't been the case.


----------



## klmrph

ama223 said:


> Sure!  We're in tower 4... once we're home, I'll post pictures and also a specific room #..  We have a lake view and it's really beautiful.
> 
> They met all our requests - we requested tower 4 or 5, lake view, and we wanted to be close to my parents (also in a 2BR) and they are right across the hall from us.. perfect!
> 
> Everyone has been very helpful and friendly and check-in yesterday at 4pm was only about 25 minutes total.
> 
> Parking has been easy here too, I was worried we'd have to park FAR away but that hasn't been the case.



Is the kids splash area in good proximity to where you are at?  I am thinking of trying for building 4 also.


----------



## sippyjane

WOW!!!!  I just found this forum....super excited, because we arrive there next Saturday for a week!!!!

So, I've gone through only about the last 30 pages (have over 200 to go   ) and have a few questions:

1.  What would be the best tower for usto request:  we have 5 year old twins who love to swim/play in the pool, and my parents will be with us too.  We have a 2 bedroom booked.  Love the idea of seeing fireworks from our room.  Tori, looks like you had a great room for that!
2.  Do you request prior to check in or at checkin?
3.  Who are VIP's and what exactly does that status get you?
4.  Is internet service free in all buildings?


Sure there are many more questions to come up....

Thanks in advance!  Super excited.....


----------



## dtripli

ama223 said:


> Sure!  We're in tower 4... once we're home, I'll post pictures and also a specific room #..  We have a lake view and it's really beautiful.
> 
> They met all our requests - we requested tower 4 or 5, lake view, and we wanted to be close to my parents (also in a 2BR) and they are right across the hall from us.. perfect!
> 
> Everyone has been very helpful and friendly and check-in yesterday at 4pm was only about 25 minutes total.
> 
> Parking has been easy here too, I was worried we'd have to park FAR away but that hasn't been the case.



So glad to hear they met all your requests...Did you fax or call them ahead of time?  Do you have a room controller number you could pass on?  I'd really appreciate it.  We are staying in June (me, hubby and 4 kids); so we definetly have some needs.


----------



## sippyjane

What is a Preferred Guest?  I did receive a letter with a page that says I'm a preferred guest.....what does that mean?


----------



## TotoToo

For those that have asked about theme at BC take a close look at the recent post of pictures. Those 4 story buildings - 1 & 2 I believe - are the originals and have tons of "old Hollywood" charm. The rest are cookie cutter, standard issue Wyndham mid-rises with a small amount of decoration around the top floor as you will find at every newer Wyndham built from 2000-2011.  Nothing special about the units or the buildings - no character at all but nice, large units well equipped and far better value than most of the DVC units.  The grounds are very nice but the whole resort is very isolated - there is nothing to walk to in the area so a car is a virtual must have.  

We like Bonnet Creek as a much better option to the super expensive and far less roomy Disney Vacation Club resorts if you MUST stay on site (of course technically BC isn't "on site" but being surrounded on three sides by Disney and the fourth a highway it feels on site).  There are even better values and nicer resorts off site but thats a different thread.


----------



## roxannex

Hi!
I was thinking about staying at Windsor Hills again, but now you've turned my head!

For those who have stayed in July before, will Bonnet Creek be insane in July? All of the pools seem awesome, but they won't be much fun if everyone is packed in like a bunch of sardines. I know we will have plenty of that in the parks, so I don't want that back at our hotel/house too.

Also, have you had any problems with noise between the units? Is the soundproofing good?

Thanks!


----------



## TotoToo

roxannex said:


> Hi!
> I was thinking about staying at Windsor Hills again, but now you've turned my head!
> 
> For those who have stayed in July before, will Bonnet Creek be insane in July? All of the pools seem awesome, but they won't be much fun if everyone is packed in like a bunch of sardines. I know we will have plenty of that in the parks, so I don't want that back at our hotel/house too.
> 
> Also, have you had any problems with noise between the units? Is the soundproofing good?
> 
> Thanks!



There should be no issues even in July. The features are well sized and the vast majority of guests are busy elsewhere so there is no crush at the water features. 

Sound has never been an issue at Wyndham resorts of this design. My daughter even brought & used her electric guitar in the unit with no issues from the neighbors (limited time of course).  Enjoy


----------



## Princess SarahK

Heeeelllllooooo Humans!!! (hehehe) This is my first stop over here from the wedding boards. I am getting married in November and am looking for a place to stay..it seems as though all of the 2 bedroom DVC Villas are full! It will be me, my parents, and my brother in the condo...my mom and brother are big time snorers, so I CANNOT share a room with them...Plus I want my sanity in tact for my big day! After searching I stumbled across BC and found a decent price...Ive got some questions for you guys! 

Do you still get that magical feel like you would on WDW property?

Where should we request for the best firework views?


----------



## Doug123

Sorry if this has been asked.

We're looking at a two bedroom at BC for August. Are all of the buildings the same? Are some newer than others? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eeyoresnr

for those of you that have stayed here before, and made requests, can you tell us, did you call or fax your requests? thanks


----------



## saysay

eeyoresnr said:


> for those of you that have stayed here before, and made requests, can you tell us, did you call or fax your requests? thanks



Last year when we made the reservation thorugh an owner I told the owner I was renting from and she made the request with her reservation.  Then I called a week before our trip the resort directly to confirm our reservation and that they had our request on file.  I asked for fireworks view and we got it.

This year I am asking for fireworks view again.  Also asked for building 5.  We leave in less than a week, shall see where we get.


----------



## eeyoresnr

saysay said:


> Last year when we made the reservation thorugh an owner I told the owner I was renting from and she made the request with her reservation.  Then I called a week before our trip the resort directly to confirm our reservation and that they had our request on file.  I asked for fireworks view and we got it.
> 
> This year I am asking for fireworks view again.  Also asked for building 5.  We leave in less than a week, shall see where we get.



thanks...we were there last month but didnt make any requests, we check in Monday and are hoping for building 5 again, preferably a lake view


----------



## dmbtrinity

So, I just recently talked to a friend whose parents own a timeshare at Bonnet Creek, and she said when she called Disney to order their park tickets, they offered to add the dining plan as well!!  Can you get the DDP while staying at Bonnett Creek?


----------



## DCTooTall

Princess SarahK said:


> Heeeelllllooooo Humans!!! (hehehe) This is my first stop over here from the wedding boards. I am getting married in November and am looking for a place to stay..it seems as though all of the 2 bedroom DVC Villas are full! It will be me, my parents, and my brother in the condo...my mom and brother are big time snorers, so I CANNOT share a room with them...Plus I want my sanity in tact for my big day! After searching I stumbled across BC and found a decent price...Ive got some questions for you guys!
> 
> Do you still get that magical feel like you would on WDW property?
> 
> Where should we request for the best firework views?



Personally I do...   but admittedly I don't have a lot of long-stay experience onsite at a Disney Resort.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek has the advantage of being "inside the gates" of the Disney Property,   so you do get that feel (and experience) of driving thru the welcome arches on your way to the resort,    and only leave them when you venture off-property.    It's also has nicely sized rooms and is a very nice resort,  so when compared to Disney Properties,  I think the only rooms that might compare (size wise) would be the 2bedroom villa I stayed at once at Old Key West.  (My understanding is newer DVC rooms are smaller than the ones at OKW).            Keep in mind it is a Timeshare resort however,  so you don't get the daily housekeeping that you would onsite with cash rates.    

  Since I tend to spend a lot of time during the day visiting parks or Downtown Disney,   WBC is nice enough to allow you to maintain that feeling of being "At disney",  unlike some places off-site which you get a definate feeling that you've left the magic at the end of the day. 

As for where to request for the best firework views,   That can be a matter of opinion.    In general,  the higher the floor the better the view.   Some buildings would give you a lake/pool view as well as fireworks views,   while others in order to get a firework view you would be looking out over the parking lot and surrounding areas.      Personally I feel that a firework view is almost overrated since I may not even be at the resort during the fireworks (like say,   still at the park watching them),    but a lake/pool view I can take advantage of after a long day at the parks,  or first thing in the morning while I enjoy breakfast or waiting for others to get ready.    

Generally,  you would need a northern-ish view to see EPCOT,   so for buildings 4 and 5 that would be on the parking lot side of the building.   for 2 and 3,   it would be the lake side.  (but also remember that buildings 4 and 5 are on the other side of the lake,  so you would need a higher floor to be able to see above those buildings.)




Doug123 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> We're looking at a two bedroom at BC for August. Are all of the buildings the same? Are some newer than others?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



  For all intents and purposes all the buildings are the same,  with the exception of 6 which contains all the 1, 2, and 3 bedroom presidentials and has a few other unique features such as the VIP/presidential checkin desk/etc.          Some buildings are newer than others just due to the order they built them in.   The building numbers indicate the order they were built in.



eeyoresnr said:


> for those of you that have stayed here before, and made requests, can you tell us, did you call or fax your requests? thanks



   I usually call to make any requests.



dmbtrinity said:


> So, I just recently talked to a friend whose parents own a timeshare at Bonnet Creek, and she said when she called Disney to order their park tickets, they offered to add the dining plan as well!!  Can you get the DDP while staying at Bonnett Creek?



 Not that i'm aware of.   the DDP is available as part of a Disney package that includes both a room and park tickets.   Since you cannot book Bonnet Creek as thru Central Reservations (Walt Disney Travel),   it would therefore be impossible to book a package with them which includes the room at Bonnet Creek,  your park tickets, and the DDP.


----------



## mommymade

I give up I can't read any more, i need help, we have a two bedroom reserved, Where do I want to be, if I want to see Fireworks and not have the sun on the balcony in the afternoon and be by a pool with a slide for  a 3 year old. lol Any help please? We rented from owners that are VIP and will be there the same weekend, any perks I should ask him about?


----------



## mommymade

and not that high up my three year old is the type  to climb and the balcony scares me lool?


----------



## MommyPoppins

mommymade said:


> I give up I can't read any more, i need help, we have a two bedroom reserved, Where do I want to be, if I want to see Fireworks and not have the sun on the balcony in the afternoon and be by a pool with a slide for  a 3 year old. lol Any help please? We rented from owners that are VIP and will be there the same weekend, any perks I should ask him about?



Unless your 3 year old is 48 inches a pool slide doesn't matter. There is a rediculous height limit. My 6 and 8 year old aren't even tall enough, but they can ride EE and SpM. 

Only building 6 and 2-3 have slides by the pool.


----------



## MDsMomma

dmbtrinity said:


> So, I just recently talked to a friend whose parents own a timeshare at Bonnet Creek, and she said when she called Disney to order their park tickets, they offered to add the dining plan as well!!  Can you get the DDP while staying at Bonnett Creek?



Where is she staying? If you stay at WBC or anywhere off site you can not have the dining plan...


----------



## pandamom

Looking forward to staying here next year!


----------



## lindaprvs

I am staying at WBC in 12 days from May 15-20.! From all I've read I am very excited. We have a 3bd room reserved.
Here are my questions: 
I have gotten mixed reviews about the shuttle, so I'd really love some more 'recent' info on that. We are driving so we will have our car, but would prefer to just take the shuttle if possible. 

I'll have 2 small children, 2 and 4. . and would love to see fireworks from our balcony if possible, since we are only going to the parks on 2 days.
From what I've read, Tower 2 and 4 are the best for that correct?  Should I call NOW and request a specific tower. We are family guest of a owner (grandparents) not sure if that matters or not.

Also, which tower is the closest to the main area of the resort with the kiddie pools and mini golf? 
This board is awesome, so glad I found it!!!
Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## lindsey

We are going back for our 3rd time to WBC.  We had planned to camp at FW, but my mom called and asked if we wanted her to get us a 1BR at WBC instead.  Yeah!  

Regarding the previous questions, we saw the MK fireworks last year from Tower 5 (parking lot side).  This was also at one of the zero entry pool areas.  The walk all they way around to the main building and putt putt was not that bad.


----------



## lindaprvs

lindsey said:


> We are going back for our 3rd time to WBC.  We had planned to camp at FW, but my mom called and asked if we wanted her to get us a 1BR at WBC instead.  Yeah!
> 
> Regarding the previous questions, we saw the MK fireworks last year from Tower 5 (parking lot side).  This was also at one of the zero entry pool areas.  The walk all they way around to the main building and putt putt was not that bad.



So do you have to have a parking lot view to see the fireworks?? Are there areas ON the property (aside from the balcony) we could walk to see the fireworks?


----------



## eeyoresnr

also to clarify things, we were in building 5 last month, parking lot view and we had to hand over the balcony and crane our heads looking to the left to get just a glimpse of the fireworks at EPCOT


----------



## saysay

eeyoresnr said:


> also to clarify things, we were in building 5 last month, parking lot view and we had to hand over the balcony and crane our heads looking to the left to get just a glimpse of the fireworks at EPCOT



We were in building 5 last year with a great view of the fireworks...we were on the end unit closest to building 4 I think. We were high enough our view was trees on the parking lot side and the Epcot ball in the distance...we saw both Epcot and MK fireworks from balcony and master bedroom.


----------



## eeyoresnr

saysay said:


> We were in building 5 last year with a great view of the fireworks...we were on the end unit closest to building 4 I think. We were high enough our view was trees on the parking lot side and the Epcot ball in the distance...we saw both Epcot and MK fireworks from balcony and master bedroom.



we were on the 10th floor on the other side....the building is kinda a wide v shape and we were on other side of the v


----------



## eeyoresnr

question...in building 5 are there 3 bedrooms that face the lake?


----------



## dtripli

Hi all......I am trying to decide between requesting buildings 3,5 or 6?  It will be my husband, myself and 4 kids (16,14,12 &3).  We don't need a fireworks view...pool/lake view is our preference.  Also I think building 3 has a pool, slide and water play area?  So this would appease older guys and our little one.  However, I am struggling with wanting to request one of the newer buildings (more update, flatscreens, etc).  Also building 5 has zero entry...am I right about this?

Please chime in.  I would love your opinions/info!  Im so confused about the layout of the resort.


----------



## klmrph

dtripli said:


> Hi all......I am trying to decide between requesting buildings 3,5 or 6?  It will be my husband, myself and 4 kids (16,14,12 &3).  We don't need a fireworks view...pool/lake view is our preference.  Also I think building 3 has a pool, slide and water play area?  So this would appease older guys and our little one.  However, I am struggling with wanting to request one of the newer buildings (more update, flatscreens, etc).  Also building 5 has zero entry...am I right about this?
> 
> Please chime in.  I would love your opinions/info!  Im so confused about the layout of the resort.



I am pretty sure the water play area is near the main building and pool near building 1.  I think building 4 might be your best bet since it's in between building 1 and 5,6.


----------



## klmrph

Here is the labeled resort map that was posted way back on 59 that may help some.


----------



## dtripli

klmrph said:


> I am pretty sure the water play area is near the main building and pool near building 1.  I think building 4 might be your best bet since it's in between building 1 and 5,6.



Thanks Kristy....that map really helped and I hadn't seen it before.  Do you happen to know if all the construction is completed?


----------



## verlee

dtripli that map is not completely accurate. The labels on bldgs 1-3 are correct but bldg 5 has a lazy river not a pirate pool. Bldg 6 has the pirate pool with zero entry. Bldg. 4 has a regular pool and bar. The consruction is done on all the bldg. except the hotel.  Also there is no playground by bldg 5. There is a ping pong table in a fort looking bldg.


----------



## dtripli

ama223 said:


> Sure!  We're in tower 4... once we're home, I'll post pictures and also a specific room #..  We have a lake view and it's really beautiful.
> 
> They met all our requests - we requested tower 4 or 5, lake view, and we wanted to be close to my parents (also in a 2BR) and they are right across the hall from us.. perfect!
> 
> Everyone has been very helpful and friendly and check-in yesterday at 4pm was only about 25 minutes total.
> 
> Parking has been easy here too, I was worried we'd have to park FAR away but that hasn't been the case.



Great pics Tori....thanks so much!  We'll be staying in June with our 4 children, and I was thinking of requesting 4 or 5 as well.  The pictures you took of the pool below/slide and little mushroom spout play pool....was that right outside of your building or the one next to you?


----------



## dtripli

ama223 said:


> Sure!  We're in tower 4... once we're home, I'll post pictures and also a specific room #..  We have a lake view and it's really beautiful.
> 
> They met all our requests - we requested tower 4 or 5, lake view, and we wanted to be close to my parents (also in a 2BR) and they are right across the hall from us.. perfect!
> 
> Everyone has been very helpful and friendly and check-in yesterday at 4pm was only about 25 minutes total.
> 
> Parking has been easy here too, I was worried we'd have to park FAR away but that hasn't been the case.



Thanks so much for the pics!  We will be staying in June and are also thinking of requesting building 4 or 5.  Where the pool pics you took right outside you your building or another one next to you?  Also how was your unit as far as updated or old?  I was leaning more towards 5 because it is new.  Did your unit have flatscreens?  Was anything worn?  I really appreciate the info!


----------



## pandamom

Question for Wyndham points owners:

We are VIP members planning on a 5 day stay next June and trying to decide if we should book as soon as June dates become available or wait until the 60 day out mark to use our points discount and possible free upgrade.  Wondering if June usually is hard to get? Still seeing a good amount available for this June and we are flexible in room type (1br or larger).  Just wanted to know how other owners book and their past experiences.  Thank you!!


----------



## lindaprvs

So is the only way to see fireworks here from a parking lot view room? 
Looks like 2, 4, or 5 are the best buildings? Is that right? I really wanna call this week to request... so any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## dtripli

verlee said:


> dtripli that map is not completely accurate. The labels on bldgs 1-3 are correct but bldg 5 has a lazy river not a pirate pool. Bldg 6 has the pirate pool with lazy river. Bldg. 4 has a regular pool and bar. The consruction is done on all the bldg. except the hotel.  Also there is no playground by bldg 5. There is a ping pong table in a fort looking bldg.



Thanks for the correction verlee....Do you happen to know the condition of the older buildings?  I'd probably wouldn't mind 4 at all if the units were updated....as in 5 & 6.  I have another couple of weeks before I will be putting in my request; so I am trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## verlee

dtripli said:


> Thanks for the correction verlee....Do you happen to know the condition of the older buildings?  I'd probably wouldn't mind 4 at all if the units were updated....as in 5 & 6.  I have another couple of weeks before I will be putting in my request; so I am trying to get as much info as possible.



I don't know about 1-3, sorry. We were in bldg 4 and really liked it. It did not have the granite and stainless steel however, it did have the updated tv. We thought it was wonderful. We liked the location. It was easy to get to the pirate pool as well as the club house.  There is also a stage close to bldg 4 where gatorland put on a show one night (free!) It was very interesting, our boys loved it.

Oh and I should let you know that I made a correction to my other post. There is not a lazy river at 6 only bldg 5. I meant to say that the pirate pool at bldg 6 has a zero entry. oops


----------



## bonoriffic

klmrph said:


> Is the kids splash area in good proximity to where you are at?  I am thinking of trying for building 4 also.



Here are some pictures and videos of a 2BR in tower 4 with lake view. You can see the path to walk to the kids area, which is where we spent most of our pool time. I felt it was a great location. The only thing you should be warned about is the decking on the outside of the main pool pathway gets amazingly hot. I was carrying a 1 year old and it is a long way to go when your feet are on fire. After that we walked through the main pool to get to the kids pool, not taking the path around the pool.

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/bonoriffic/Bonnet Creek/


----------



## verlee

lindaprvs said:


> So is the only way to see fireworks here from a parking lot view room?
> Looks like 2, 4, or 5 are the best buildings? Is that right? I really wanna call this week to request... so any advice would be great. Thanks!



No, you can see fireworks and the lake for sure from bldg 3 possibly bldg 2 as well.  

I really don't think you are going to have a bad bldg. I think it just depends on what you want to be close to. Do you want to be close to a bus stop (1,4,6)? Water slide (3, 6), kidde splash area (1,3,4), bar (6,3,4) ??? It all depends on your wants and needs.


----------



## MommyG

verlee said:


> I think it just depends on what you want to be close to. Do you want to be close to a bus stop (1,4,6)? Water slide (3, 6), kidde splash area (1,3,4), bar (6,3,4) ??? It all depends on your wants and needs.



Is it wrong to want to be next to the kidde splash area and the bar???


----------



## grandmadebby2

pandamom said:


> Question for Wyndham points owners:
> 
> We are VIP members planning on a 5 day stay next June and trying to decide if we should book as soon as June dates become available or wait until the 60 day out mark to use our points discount and possible free upgrade.  Wondering if June usually is hard to get? Still seeing a good amount available for this June and we are flexible in room type (1br or larger).  Just wanted to know how other owners book and their past experiences.  Thank you!!



We are owners and always book as soon as it is available.  but we usually need more than one room.  This July 2011 we have a 3 bedroom, 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom. At 60 days out I will call and request my free upgrade for each room as long as the rooms can stll be located close together.  We rarely are able to get the free upgrade but I do request it anyway.  Our vacation time for work has to be turned in 10-12 months out so we book at 13 months and then request vacation time.  Gives us plenty of time to change if need be.


----------



## dtripli

bonoriffic said:


> Here are some pictures and videos of a 2BR in tower 4 with lake view. You can see the path to walk to the kids area, which is where we spent most of our pool time. I felt it was a great location. The only thing you should be warned about is the decking on the outside of the main pool pathway gets amazingly hot. I was carrying a 1 year old and it is a long way to go when your feet are on fire. After that we walked through the main pool to get to the kids pool, not taking the path around the pool.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/bonoriffic/Bonnet Creek/



Thanks soo much bonoriffic....Im starting to lean toward #4 myself now!....All I need is the same point of view/pics from building 5 to compare and Im set!  Anyone out there?


----------



## Zoebear

bonoriffic said:


> Here are some pictures and videos of a 2BR in tower 4 with lake view. You can see the path to walk to the kids area, which is where we spent most of our pool time. I felt it was a great location. The only thing you should be warned about is the decking on the outside of the main pool pathway gets amazingly hot. I was carrying a 1 year old and it is a long way to go when your feet are on fire. After that we walked through the main pool to get to the kids pool, not taking the path around the pool.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/bonoriffic/Bonnet Creek/



Wow ! Thanks for sharing. From which park were you driving in that last video ?


----------



## verlee

MommyG said:


> Is it wrong to want to be next to the kidde splash area and the bar???



Not only is it not wrong, I think it should be mandatory!


----------



## pandamom

grandmadebby2 said:


> We are owners and always book as soon as it is available.  but we usually need more than one room.  This July 2011 we have a 3 bedroom, 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom. At 60 days out I will call and request my free upgrade for each room as long as the rooms can stll be located close together.  We rarely are able to get the free upgrade but I do request it anyway.  Our vacation time for work has to be turned in 10-12 months out so we book at 13 months and then request vacation time.  Gives us plenty of time to change if need be.



Thank you!  I'll probably go ahead and book ahead of time than rather than chance it.


----------



## act1980

Can anyone tell me if sound travels through the walls in towers 5 and 6? 

I have heard that the older towers are better built?

Thsnks


----------



## dtripli

Does anyone have pictures of the outside pool area of building 3....?  The pool, splash area, bar?  Also any 2 bedroom unit pics inside?  Id love to see them....Im torn between 3 & 4 now.


----------



## Tracey123

dtripli said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the outside pool area of building 3....?  The pool, splash area, bar?  Also any 2 bedroom unit pics inside?  Id love to see them....Im torn between 3 & 4 now.



Look from pages starting at 92 there are a lot of pictures there.


----------



## dtripli

Tracey123 said:


> Look from pages starting at 92 there are a lot of pictures there.



Thanks Tracy....I actually went through all of those beautiful pictures yesterday and there are pics of every other building but 3! lol....Hopefully someone will post for me....I've checked out the BC picture thread as well with no luck.


----------



## MichaelColey

act1980 said:


> Can anyone tell me if sound travels through the walls in towers 5 and 6?
> 
> I have heard that the older towers are better built?
> 
> Thsnks


We've stayed in towers 2 and 6, and we never heard any of our neighbors in either tower.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is very well built (including soundproofing), as most Wyndham's are.


----------



## act1980

MichaelColey said:


> We've stayed in towers 2 and 6, and we never heard any of our neighbors in either tower.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is very well built (including soundproofing), as most Wyndham's are.



That's great, thanks! Some reviews on tripadvisor are of people complaining about noise travelling through the walls which is why I thought I would ask the question.


----------



## eeyoresnr

act1980 said:


> Can anyone tell me if sound travels through the walls in towers 5 and 6?
> 
> I have heard that the older towers are better built?
> 
> Thsnks



we were in building 5 a few weeks ago and didn't notice any noise


----------



## lindaprvs

verlee said:


> no, you can see fireworks and the lake for sure from bldg 3 possibly bldg 2 as well.
> 
> I really don't think you are going to have a bad bldg. I think it just depends on what you want to be close to. Do you want to be close to a bus stop (1,4,6)? Water slide (3, 6), kidde splash area (1,3,4), bar (6,3,4) ??? It all depends on your wants and needs.



thank you!


----------



## lindaprvs

Oh and another question!!
1- For those who have been recently- how is the bus schedule? Can we make RD by taking it- and do the buses go to DTD or some of the other resorts? Or just the parks? (we have character dinners at different WDW resorts.

2- The Slides for the pool- what is the height requirement and how is that enforced... do they have lifeguards?


----------



## eeyoresnr

some pics from our stay in early April 2011
we had a 3 bedroom on 10th floor building 5


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## Zoebear

Love the pics ! Thanks for posting !


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## ttfn3

dtripli said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the outside pool area of building 3....?  The pool, splash area, bar?  Also any 2 bedroom unit pics inside?  Id love to see them....Im torn between 3 & 4 now.



I posted a review with a few pictures - including the pool between Towers 2 & 3.  It's on page 224 - post #3353.  It's mostly of the pool, hot tub and slide.  The bar area is to the top right of the picture.  Loved the bartenders.  The pool here isn't as crowded as the one near Tower 4.  The pool has steps - no zero entry if that's important to you.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr

eeyoresnr said:


> question...in building 5 are there 3 bedrooms that face the lake?



we called to make our building requests and were told only buildings 2 & 6 have 3 bdr rooms facing the lake....so we requested building 6 highest floor available which we were told would be the 9th floor for our reservation


----------



## dtripli

ttfn3 said:


> I posted a review with a few pictures - including the pool between Towers 2 & 3.  It's on page 224 - post #3353.  It's mostly of the pool, hot tub and slide.  The bar area is to the top right of the picture.  Loved the bartenders.  The pool here isn't as crowded as the one near Tower 4.  The pool has steps - no zero entry if that's important to you.  Let me know if you have any questions.



Thanks so much!...So there isn't a kiddie splash/play area by building #3?  I was just not wanting to regret not being close to the main building (by requesting 4)  But you were happy with 3?  Is is very far from the main building/pool?  I just ask because the splash area over there looks so cool for our 3 year old....dilemma is we have teens too!  What do you think?


----------



## ttfn3

dtripli said:


> Thanks so much!...So there isn't a kiddie splash/play area by building #3?  I was just not wanting to regret not being close to the main building (by requesting 4)  But you were happy with 3?  Is is very far from the main building/pool?  I just ask because the splash area over there looks so cool for our 3 year old....dilemma is we have teens too!  What do you think?



We stayed in Tower 2 and really liked our room (top floor, lakeview, Epcot/fireworks view).  It's not far to the main building.  There is a kiddie splash area at the pool between Tower 2 & 3.  It's at the bottom of the picture.  It's enclosed by a fence, so the little ones can't stray far.  I think it has a mushroom that sprays water and some other water spray features. It's not as large as the one at the main building.  Tower 2 is also close to the kids playground -  it's at the end of Tower 1 - close to Tower 2. 

I have a middle school/teenager, and he liked the minature golf course outside of Tower 2 - and the nonalcoholic smoothie drinks from the bar at the Tower 2/3pool (good variety of choices).  We did roam to the other pools and tried them, and spent time at the main building playing pool and ping pong.  The whole walkway loop around the lake is only 2/3 of a mile.  My middleschooler is a runner, and I felt comfortable with him getting his daily run doing loops around the walkway (while I watched drinking my morning coffee from the balcony - lol).  

I know that a lot of people on this board like the newer towers.  I prefer the older towers since they are not at large and seem less crowded.  View is important to us.  We spend a lot of time at the resort and a lakeview is a must for us.


----------



## lindaprvs

ttfn3 said:


> We stayed in Tower 2 and really liked our room (top floor, lakeview, Epcot/fireworks view).  It's not far to the main building.  There is a kiddie splash area at the pool between Tower 2 & 3.  It's at the bottom of the picture.  It's enclosed by a fence, so the little ones can't stray far.  I think it has a mushroom that sprays water and some other water spray features. It's not as large as the one at the main building.  Tower 2 is also close to the kids playground -  it's at the end of Tower 1 - close to Tower 2.
> 
> .



Sounds like I'll be requesting building 2 tommorow- high floor! Since we are staying at the resort 3 out of the 5 days we will be there (only 2 days in the parks) A view is important to us!

As a long time user of timeshares by whyndham (our grandparents are owners), I have to say that the pictures from the resort look to be the most amazing (I've stated at them all along the east coast, and in Hawaii). . . the basics are the same, but because this one is sooo big and spread out and has so many pool options, looks to not be so overly crowded. I'm so looking forward to visiting in 10 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

EEYORESNR  Thank you so much for the amazing pictures!!!  

We arrive on the 26th! We won't have time to shop the night that we arrive.  Is there somewhere to get breakfast our first morning so we can get an early start at the parks?  Thanks!


----------



## lindaprvs

I just called and put in my request---- either tower 2 or 4... and on a higer floor with a view. 
9 days!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Can you get into the bathrooms without a key card? We arrive tomorrow and would like to use the pools before we can check in, but that's not really possible if we can't use the bathrooms.


----------



## KYoung2000

MommyPoppins said:


> Can you get into the bathrooms without a key card? We arrive tomorrow and would like to use the pools before we can check in, but that's not really possible if we can't use the bathrooms.




The pools have a bathroom accessible from the outside that do NOT need a key code.  the only one that I am not sure of is the Pirate pool as it was not open yet when I was there last year but I cant imagine it not having one.

You should have no problem.

Enjoy!!


----------



## rouillards

There are 6 of us visiting BC for the first time over Christmas and New Years. The youngest is 20, could someone direct me to the best building for us. We don't need the pirate ship or the playground, we would prefer, a quieter pool with a bar and maybe some music. All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## marko

Hoping someone can share information from past experiences. We are hoping to rent a 4 bedroom unit for 5 nights over New Years Eve (hopefully checking in on Thursday 12/29/11). Was anyone able to get a reservation for this time frame past new years eve holidays from ebay and, if you don't mind sharing, what was the cost?
Thanks!


----------



## eeyoresnr

rouillards said:


> There are 6 of us visiting BC for the first time over Christmas and New Years. The youngest is 20, could someone direct me to the best building for us. We don't need the pirate ship or the playground, we would prefer, a quieter pool with a bar and maybe some music. All suggestions appreciated!



since you are going in Dec it may not matter much, but when we were there 3 weeks ago we walked around the lake one evening and all the pools were pretty noisy and crowded...I believe there is a bar by building 4...we check in again on Monday, I'll try to observe a little while we are there


----------



## ttfn3

PaulalovesDisney said:


> We arrive on the 26th! We won't have time to shop the night that we arrive.  Is there somewhere to get breakfast our first morning so we can get an early start at the parks?  Thanks!



The main building has a small deli that serves some basic breakfast items.  They also sell a few things in the store near the check in desk at the main building - where they also have a Starbucks coffee area.  IMO - the prices are quite high.  I would make a quick stop for a few basic breakfast items at a store, or a gas station (Hess has some convenience items) or Walgrens.  You could also pack some cereal/granola bars in your luggage - and just pick up some milk for a quick breakfast.  The units at WBC have coffee packets for the first day's coffee.


----------



## two*little*birds

Can someone please answer a few questions for me?


Can you swim in the pools at night?
What options are onsite for dining?
Do most people get their groceries delivered?
I thought I saw somewhere before a "pirate ship" water attraction, but now can't find pictures. Does anyone have more information on this?
For those that have stayed on-site and at vacation homes, what would you say is the main difference of staying here?
Are the units quiet?
How are the beds for comfort?
Thanks so much, I'd appreciate any help some of you can provide.


----------



## eeyoresnr

two*little*birds said:


> Can someone please answer a few questions for me?
> 
> 
> Can you swim in the pools at night?
> What options are onsite for dining?
> Do most people get their groceries delivered?
> I thought I saw somewhere before a "pirate ship" water attraction, but now can't find pictures. Does anyone have more information on this?
> For those that have stayed on-site and at vacation homes, what would you say is the main difference of staying here?
> Are the units quiet?
> How are the beds for comfort?
> Thanks so much, I'd appreciate any help some of you can provide.



I'm thinking most of these questions are answered in this thread....many of them in the last couple weeks


----------



## saysay

Hi all!  We checked in today around 4:45 and the line wasn't bad, but a room matching our request was not ready so we opted to wait.  The line at the Parking Pass desk was about 4 people deep.  When we got up, they had called to say a room was open so after we refused the presentation - the person was very nice about it - went up to our room.  Building 5 14th floor, great view of epcot ball as requested....sadly though, housekeeping had not quite finished up and was no where to be found. The unit was clean but dirty linens were in the living room behind the door, the burners on the stove were all out - good to know they really clean those thoroughly after each guest, and the drawers in the bathroom were open, guessing they wipe them down and letting them dry.

They moved us down 2 floors which took longer than it seems like it should have, but hey, we got our requested building and view so all is well.  If we had not encountered the housekeeping keying info into the computer wrong, then it would have been perfect.

QUESTION THOUGH:

During our parking pass desk visit the lady mentioned that guests receive "substantial" discounts on park tickets.  She wouldn't tell us how low as she knew we weren't coming. Peaked our curiousity as when we stay with our friends in Park City at Westgate, they do have substantially lower lift ticket prices.  Never heard anyone here mention owners get discounted tickets, so asking if that is true.....

anyhoo, place looks great, people have been super nice....so far so good!  Will check back in later.


----------



## grandmadebby2

saysay said:


> Hi all!  We checked in today around 4:45 and the line wasn't bad, but a room matching our request was not ready so we opted to wait.  The line at the Parking Pass desk was about 4 people deep.  When we got up, they had called to say a room was open so after we refused the presentation - the person was very nice about it - went up to our room.  Building 5 14th floor, great view of epcot ball as requested....sadly though, housekeeping had not quite finished up and was no where to be found. The unit was clean but dirty linens were in the living room behind the door, the burners on the stove were all out - good to know they really clean those thoroughly after each guest, and the drawers in the bathroom were open, guessing they wipe them down and letting them dry.
> 
> They moved us down 2 floors which took longer than it seems like it should have, but hey, we got our requested building and view so all is well.  If we had not encountered the housekeeping keying info into the computer wrong, then it would have been perfect.
> 
> QUESTION THOUGH:
> 
> During our parking pass desk visit the lady mentioned that guests receive "substantial" discounts on park tickets.  She wouldn't tell us how low as she knew we weren't coming. Peaked our curiousity as when we stay with our friends in Park City at Westgate, they do have substantially lower lift ticket prices.  Never heard anyone here mention owners get discounted tickets, so asking if that is true.....
> 
> anyhoo, place looks great, people have been super nice....so far so good!  Will check back in later.



We are owners and in 2008, I think it was, they offered discounted tickets or $100 in Disney Dollars if you sat through a presentation.  In our case it was an update presentation.  They also push that you can buy your Disney Tickets with your points so it doesn't take as much cash but it is a big waste of points, I would rather spend mine on more vacation time.  As far as discounted tickets just for being a member I have never heard of it.  We bought our original points back when it was Fairfield and it was weeks.  We purchased at Pagosa Springs Colorado in 1985 and transfer to Branson Missouri and Bonnet Creek when they started to build Bonnet Creek. I do stay current on benefits and everything.


----------



## buick86

Going in early June can anyone recommend the best tower for adults and teenagers want to stay from the kiddy areas. Maybe something by a bar/resturant and lazy river. Also does anyone know if there is a teen hang out for the teenagers? Thank you


----------



## two*little*birds

Can someone answer a few questions about building #6?


The pirate slide is located here correct?
There is a bar located here correct? If so, can you take drinks outside?
This building is newer correct?
Also are the current construction sites beside this building? If so, has anyone experienced any issues with that? i.e. noise?

Thanks!


----------



## jerseyboy00

two*little*birds said:


> Can someone answer a few questions about building #6?
> 
> 
> The pirate slide is located here correct? Yes
> There is a bar located here correct? If so, can you take drinks outside?Yes, not open at night. Yes you can walk around with your drinks
> This building is newer correct?Newest one
> Also are the current construction sites beside this building? If so, has anyone experienced any issues with that? i.e. noise?They are building a hotel to the left of tower 6. No noise
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cam&chris

Is there a parking area near the main lobby where you can park while you go in to check in? Or is there just a circular driveway that you stop in?


----------



## jerseyboy00

cam&chris said:


> Is there a parking area near the main lobby where you can park while you go in to check in? Or is there just a circular driveway that you stop in?


There is a parking lot at the main lobby. If you are staying in Tower 6, they have there own check in at there lobby.


----------



## two*little*birds

jerseyboy00 said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## princesskayla

I am super-excited. We have a 4 BR Pres. Reserve condo booked for the week after labor day!! We reserved it last week. I had a 4 BR in Sept and had to cancel because we are moving to Alaska and will probably not be able to go. I was able to talk my husband into one more trip before we left for Alaska and we first reserved a 3 BR at Reunion. We could only get a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek and we have several people going with us. I was bored a few days ago and just checked on Bonnet Creek and a four BR was available. I can't wait.


----------



## ClanHarrison

We stayed in one 4/16-4/23.  You're going to ABSOLUTELY LOVE the 4 b/r Pres.  It's HUGE!


----------



## debbi801

Yay! I can officially say that we're going to WDW next month!!  And Ken was able to rebook at the lower rate!!!


----------



## klmrph

We checked in yesterday and we are in building 1 one in a first floor room.  We face the parking lot but it's nicely landscaped so you don't really see it anyway.  We have a nice patio and it's convenient to go to the car instead of walking around.  Our unit is also updated with granite and the newer tvs.  The main pool is just a little walk and we enjoyed it this afternoon along with the water splash play area.  Even though the main pool is salt water it's mild, not like being in the ocean.  We are headed to dinner tonight at Park Fare and are going to give the shuttles a try.  We are loving it so far.


----------



## ClanHarrison

And you're going to LOVE the quiet of bldg. 1.  We sure did.  I was a little disappointed at first...until I saw the chaos & noise at bldg. 6.  We ended up LOVING the peaceful view of the Disney golf course & Pop Century (we were on the 7th fl.-4 b/r Pres., rm. 725).

Take a ride up to the 7th. fl. tonight and you'll find the 4 b/r Pres. open, that's across from rm. 725, for the fireworks.  I think anyone can go in there to view.  They lock it up afterward.

Enjoy the peace & quite!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Here now. I don't think I will ever go back to a Disney resort again. 

We checked in at like 5:30 and it was quick and painless. 

Our room has little salt and pepper shakers, one popcorn bag, dish soap, dishwasher detergent, laundry soap, a little sponge, paper towels, coffee filters and 2 packets of coffee. I wasn't expecting the  salt and pepper and dish soap. 

We are in building 5 facing the lake. Beautiful. It's nosy out by the pool, but not too bad. We are on the 4th floor.


----------



## JoeU

Does anyone know where I can find the point chart that tells you what park tickets cost when purchasing with points? I have been looking on teh Wyndham owners site, but no luck.

Joe


----------



## pandamom

JoeU said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the point chart that tells you what park tickets cost when purchasing with points? I have been looking on teh Wyndham owners site, but no luck.
> 
> Joe



On the Wyndham owners site go to PlusPartners under At Your Service.  Then go to Activity Partners and exciting options.


Walt Disney World® 1-Day Magic Your Way base ticket 10 and up 32,000 points.  3 to 9 27,000 Points

Universal Studios Florida® 2 Park/1-Day ticket 10 and up 44,000 points.
3 to 9 40,000  points

They have other attractions available also.


Program Guidelines

    This new offer is only available to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus members who are also a member of the PlusPartners® program.
    This program is offered at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and Wyndham Cypress Palms concierge desks only. Tickets may not be purchased over the phone.
    No transaction fee on entertainment ticket purchases.
    A maximum of 6 tickets per vacation per owner may be purchased using CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points regardless of the number of accounts or the number of owners on each account. Additional tickets may be purchased, if needed, with cash.
    Entertainment tickets may be purchased during concierge desk operating hours. They no longer need to be purchased 60 days in advance.
    Owners are not required to stay on site to be eligible for this offer.
    The owner's signature is required for each transaction.
    TIckets are subject to availability and may change without notice at any time.
    Points requirements are subject to change at any time and may change without notice.
    Tickets are non refundable and non exchangeable.
    Guests of owners are not eligible for purchasing tickets through the PlusPartners program, however they may purchase  tickets with cash or a credit card.
    To participate in this offer your account must be in good standing.
    You may not rent or borrow points for these transactions.


----------



## lindaprvs

klmrph said:


> We are headed to dinner tonight at Park Fare and are going to give the shuttles a try.  We are loving it so far.



I'd LOVE to hear what you think of the shuttles! We will be there in 6 days!!!!


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

ttfn3 said:


> The main building has a small deli that serves some basic breakfast items.  They also sell a few things in the store near the check in desk at the main building - where they also have a Starbucks coffee area.  IMO - the prices are quite high.  I would make a quick stop for a few basic breakfast items at a store, or a gas station (Hess has some convenience items) or Walgrens.  You could also pack some cereal/granola bars in your luggage - and just pick up some milk for a quick breakfast.  The units at WBC have coffee packets for the first day's coffee.



Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Can someone tell me what type of week is the week of August 21. Is it a high or value week.


----------



## grandmadebby2

3pletprincesses said:


> Can someone tell me what type of week is the week of August 21. Is it a high or value week.



According to the Wyndham Vacation Planning Chart for 2011 August 21 - August 28 is week 34 which is High at Bonnet Creek.  Value Season doesn't begin until week 36. The week before you asked about is week 33 which is Prime.  Hope this helps.

I just have to add that we will be there during week 29 and can't hardly wait.


----------



## klmrph

ClanHarrison said:


> And you're going to LOVE the quiet of bldg. 1.  We sure did.  I was a little disappointed at first...until I saw the chaos & noise at bldg. 6.  We ended up LOVING the peaceful view of the Disney golf course & Pop Century (we were on the 7th fl.-4 b/r Pres., rm. 725).
> 
> Take a ride up to the 7th. fl. tonight and you'll find the 4 b/r Pres. open, that's across from rm. 725, for the fireworks.  I think anyone can go in there to view.  They lock it up afterward.
> 
> Enjoy the peace & quite!



We did go up to the seventh floor last night and watched the fireworks.  I think building 1 is perfect for us too since my dd and niece love the splash area and they are both not good swimmers.  



lindaprvs said:


> I'd LOVE to hear what you think of the shuttles! We will be there in 6 days!!!!



The shuttle was great tonight.  We had a 7pm dinner reservation at Park Fare, we took the 5:40pm shuttle and we made it to MK around 6:15, went inside for just a bit to grab some fast passes to visit the princesses, then we went back out and took the ferry to the GF.  After our dinner, we headed back to MK then left as Wishes was finishing.  We beat most of the crowd out, got on the monorail and caught the 10:40 bus back to BC.  After 7pm, the return buses run every 20 minutes.  

Tomorrow, we are having a late breakfast at Chef Mickey's and hanging out at the resort the rest of the day.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

grandmadebby2 said:


> According to the Wyndham Vacation Planning Chart for 2011 August 21 - August 28 is week 34 which is High at Bonnet Creek.  Value Season doesn't begin until week 36. The week before you asked about is week 33 which is Prime.  Hope this helps.
> 
> I just have to add that we will be there during week 29 and can't hardly wait.



Thank you! I have to say I love the place. I never thought I would like it as much. The girls like it better then staying at Disney too. I think Disney might have lost a big chunk of our business. Now the problem is to get the girls out of the pool and ready to go to Disney for the evening.


----------



## bwo

Hi Folks,
Heading to BC beginning of July with my three kids, 3, 5, and 8.  Staying in a 3 br and the Wyndham owner I'm renting from states that Tower 3 is the only tower that has a lake view from a 3 BR.  I thought I had just read someone saying only Towers 2 and 6 had the 3br lake view.  Can anyone who is currently there or has been there shed some light on this???  And also what are peoples experience with Tower 3??   Thanks much!


----------



## two*little*birds

bwo said:


> Hi Folks,
> Heading to BC beginning of July with my three kids, 3, 5, and 8.  Staying in a 3 br and the Wyndham owner I'm renting from states that Tower 3 is the only tower that has a lake view from a 3 BR.  I thought I had just read someone saying only Towers 2 and 6 had the 3br lake view.  Can anyone who is currently there or has been there shed some light on this???  And also what are peoples experience with Tower 3??   Thanks much!



I would like to know this as well. We're planning to book a 3-bedroom unit for 2 weeks in October.


----------



## two*little*birds

Does anyone ever get early check-ins or late check-outs?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeU

pandamom said:


> On the Wyndham owners site go to PlusPartners under At Your Service.  Then go to Activity Partners and exciting options.
> 
> 
> Walt Disney World® 1-Day Magic Your Way base ticket 10 and up 32,000 points.  3 to 9 27,000 Points
> 
> Universal Studios Florida® 2 Park/1-Day ticket 10 and up 44,000 points.
> 3 to 9 40,000  points
> 
> They have other attractions available also.
> 
> 
> Program Guidelines
> 
> This new offer is only available to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus members who are also a member of the PlusPartners® program.
> This program is offered at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and Wyndham Cypress Palms concierge desks only. Tickets may not be purchased over the phone.
> No transaction fee on entertainment ticket purchases.
> A maximum of 6 tickets per vacation per owner may be purchased using CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points regardless of the number of accounts or the number of owners on each account. Additional tickets may be purchased, if needed, with cash.
> Entertainment tickets may be purchased during concierge desk operating hours. They no longer need to be purchased 60 days in advance.
> Owners are not required to stay on site to be eligible for this offer.
> The owner's signature is required for each transaction.
> TIckets are subject to availability and may change without notice at any time.
> Points requirements are subject to change at any time and may change without notice.
> Tickets are non refundable and non exchangeable.
> Guests of owners are not eligible for purchasing tickets through the PlusPartners program, however they may purchase  tickets with cash or a credit card.
> To participate in this offer your account must be in good standing.
> You may not rent or borrow points for these transactions.


----------



## dtripli

OK all my Bonnet Creek Experts...please just help me request a building once and for all!lol  I need to put in my request and my obsessive personality has me torn between a pool/lakeview in building 3 (because of the kiddie splash area---have 3 year old) or the same view in building 4 (because of its close proximity to main building-also cooler splash area---have teens too) 

Please let me know which location is better for us.  Either way I would request to be on the side of the building closests to the Main...

I appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## DCTooTall

dtripli said:


> OK all my Bonnet Creek Experts...please just help me request a building once and for all!lol  I need to put in my request and my obsessive personality has me torn between a pool/lakeview in building 3 (because of the kiddie splash area---have 3 year old) or the same view in building 4 (because of its close proximity to main building-also cooler splash area---have teens too)
> 
> Please let me know which location is better for us.  Either way I would request to be on the side of the building closests to the Main...
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts...



Tough call.

If it helps...    There is a bar over by Building 3,  and also by the pool at Building 4.

The playground is on the Building 3 side of the lake,    while the little amphitheater where they will sometimes show movies or have events is near building 4.

The pool at Building 5 (next to 4)  has the zero entry lazy river around the fort....  so that may also be something worth considering.


----------



## MommyG

bwo said:


> Hi Folks,
> Heading to BC beginning of July with my three kids, 3, 5, and 8.  Staying in a 3 br and the Wyndham owner I'm renting from states that Tower 3 is the only tower that has a lake view from a 3 BR.  I thought I had just read someone saying only Towers 2 and 6 had the 3br lake view.  Can anyone who is currently there or has been there shed some light on this???  And also what are peoples experience with Tower 3??   Thanks much!



We are in Tower 3 now.  We are in a two bedroom (not presidential) that has not been updated.  We don't care about the updates at all so it's not a problem but I know that some people REALLY want the flat screens.  There are four grills located right outside our door with two picnic tables, there is a small pool and pool bar here.  The mini golf and playground are at the next building over...a very quick walk.  We are on the parking lot side.  Not usually an issue except they are doing construction on the new hotel and from our balcony, WITH the door closed, you can still here the work that starts at 7am).  It is a short enough walk to building 6 with the pirate pool but quite a distance to building 1 if you need a coffee, snack or odd item from the store.


----------



## KYoung2000

Originally Posted by dtripli View Post
OK all my Bonnet Creek Experts...please just help me request a building once and for all!lol I need to put in my request and my obsessive personality has me torn between a pool/lakeview in building 3 (because of the kiddie splash area---have 3 year old) or the same view in building 4 (because of its close proximity to main building-also cooler splash area---have teens too)

Please let me know which location is better for us. Either way I would request to be on the side of the building closests to the Main...

I appreciate your thoughts...



Personally I would go with building 4.  the splash area at building three that has a mushroom has always been freezing cold water and the kids never wanted to go in it and so your stuck with just the large pool with the slide that isnt zero entry so swimming with your 3 year old will be tough  You will have a long walk to a more kid friendly pool each time.  Building 4 is close to the lazy river pool and zero entry area which in my opinion is better suited for swimming with young ones.   Plus your close to deeper pool for the teenagers.

I would rather have a long walk for the occasional trip to mini golf, or the mushroom, than a long walk for a pool you want to frequent often.

Im sure others will have a differing opinion, but this is what I find works best for us.


----------



## dtripli

Thanks to all for your response....please keep'em coming.  Im going to let Denise and Ken know what to request for us this afternoon....Should I follow up with a phone call myself?

Building 4 is looking good!


----------



## princesskayla

Is there a good 4 bedroom - presidential reserve that has a good fireworks view?  I really want to be able to see the fireworks because we are not going to the parks every day we are there. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Ackpack

We've booked our 2011 Disney trip and this time we're staying at Bonnet Creek.  We usually stay on Disney property, but we couldn't pass up the price of Bonnet Creek.  I've been reading up on reviews and it looks great! However, being mainly disney property peopel we've never had to worry about renting a car and I've noticed that every review I've read of Bonnet Creek they have all rented a car.  There will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds and we're really trying to avoid the rental cost of a van and car seats.  I know BC doesn't offer airport transport but we've found a roundtrip transfer from the airport that will cost about $120 including car seats (way cheaper than renting a van). And we also plan on having our groceries delivered through gardengrocer.com like we usually do.

Has anyone stayed at Bonnet Creek and NOT rented a car?   Did it work out okay?
Also...if we don't get a car, what building is best for the shuttle bus stop?


----------



## Brian Noble

> Please let me know which location is better for us.


I don't think it will matter much; they are right next to one another.  If you have to choose, making the teens walk a little farther is probably better than the younger kids.



> Walt Disney World® 1-Day Magic Your Way base ticket 10 and up 32,000 points. 3 to 9 27,000 Points
> 
> Universal Studios Florida® 2 Park/1-Day ticket 10 and up 44,000 points.
> 3 to 9 40,000 points


Wow.  Those prices are HORRIBLE.  Remember, most people average about $5/K in annual fees (or more).  That means a 1-day base ticket is being sold for about $160.


----------



## Brian Noble

> However, being mainly disney property peopel we've never had to worry about renting a car and I've noticed that every review I've read of Bonnet Creek they have all rented a car. There will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds and we're really trying to avoid the rental cost of a van and car seats.


If it were me, I would want the car.  You can bring car seats on the plane as gate-checked/planeside items at no cost (and you want to bring your own rather than using what might be scuzzy rentals) and that leaves only the van.  Or you could rent two smaller cars, which might work better for you anyway, for not much more.


----------



## dtum

Ackpack said:


> We've booked our 2011 Disney trip and this time we're staying at Bonnet Creek.  We usually stay on Disney property, but we couldn't pass up the price of Bonnet Creek.  I've been reading up on reviews and it looks great! However, being mainly disney property peopel we've never had to worry about renting a car and I've noticed that every review I've read of Bonnet Creek they have all rented a car.  There will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds and we're really trying to avoid the rental cost of a van and car seats.  I know BC doesn't offer airport transport but we've found a roundtrip transfer from the airport that will cost about $120 including car seats (way cheaper than renting a van). And we also plan on having our groceries delivered through gardengrocer.com like we usually do.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Bonnet Creek and NOT rented a car?   Did it work out okay?
> Also...if we don't get a car, what building is best for the shuttle bus stop?



They have buses at WBC to take you to the parks, but from what I've read they don't run on a schedule like DW.  Pretty far stretches inbetween drop-off and pick-up times.


----------



## Upatnoon

Ackpack said:


> We've booked our 2011 Disney trip and this time we're staying at Bonnet Creek.  We usually stay on Disney property, but we couldn't pass up the price of Bonnet Creek.  I've been reading up on reviews and it looks great! However, being mainly disney property peopel we've never had to worry about renting a car and I've noticed that every review I've read of Bonnet Creek they have all rented a car.  There will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds and we're really trying to avoid the rental cost of a van and car seats.  I know BC doesn't offer airport transport but we've found a roundtrip transfer from the airport that will cost about $120 including car seats (way cheaper than renting a van). And we also plan on having our groceries delivered through gardengrocer.com like we usually do.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Bonnet Creek and NOT rented a car?   Did it work out okay?
> Also...if we don't get a car, what building is best for the shuttle bus stop?


when do the 1-year-olds take their naps? The bus service is every 20 minutes in the morning and in the afternoon, but there is a lull from around noon until 3 p.m. or so -- prime nap time for our kids and thus we have never used the busses.

If that isn't a problem, there are also taxis all over disney if you miss a bus or don't want to wait. Budgeting for a few cab rides could help if you decide to go the van-free route.


----------



## grandmadebby2

Ackpack said:


> We've booked our 2011 Disney trip and this time we're staying at Bonnet Creek.  We usually stay on Disney property, but we couldn't pass up the price of Bonnet Creek.  I've been reading up on reviews and it looks great! However, being mainly disney property peopel we've never had to worry about renting a car and I've noticed that every review I've read of Bonnet Creek they have all rented a car.  There will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds and we're really trying to avoid the rental cost of a van and car seats.  I know BC doesn't offer airport transport but we've found a roundtrip transfer from the airport that will cost about $120 including car seats (way cheaper than renting a van). And we also plan on having our groceries delivered through gardengrocer.com like we usually do.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Bonnet Creek and NOT rented a car?   Did it work out okay?
> Also...if we don't get a car, what building is best for the shuttle bus stop?



We never rent a car to go to the parks but we do have access to a vehicle to run to the store (WalMart).  We are a group of 17 this trip and one family is driving instead of flying but we never use the vehicle for anything but grocery shopping.We always use the BC transportation when staying there but sometimes it can be a rush to see the parade and fireworks and make it to the last bus.  Or I should say it was the last time we stayed there.


----------



## Ackpack

Upatnoon said:


> when do the 1-year-olds take their naps? The bus service is every 20 minutes in the morning and in the afternoon, but there is a lull from around noon until 3 p.m. or so -- prime nap time for our kids and thus we have never used the busses.
> 
> If that isn't a problem, there are also taxis all over disney if you miss a bus or don't want to wait. Budgeting for a few cab rides could help if you decide to go the van-free route.



They're wonderful 'sleep where-ever' nappers... so we're hoping if we decide to stay in the parks we can just take a lunch break or something and let them sleep in the strollers.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ackpack

grandmadebby2 said:


> We never rent a car to go to the parks but we do have access to a vehicle to run to the store (WalMart).  We are a group of 17 this trip and one family is driving instead of flying but we never use the vehicle for anything but grocery shopping.We always use the BC transportation when staying there but sometimes it can be a rush to see the parade and fireworks and make it to the last bus.  Or I should say it was the last time we stayed there.




Great thanks!  I was starting to worry it wasn't going to work out but you've put my mind at ease... looks like we'll be able to make it work after looking at the shuttle schedule.  Thanks again!


----------



## MDsMomma

Ackpack said:


> We've booked our 2011 Disney trip and this time we're staying at Bonnet Creek.  We usually stay on Disney property, but we couldn't pass up the price of Bonnet Creek.  I've been reading up on reviews and it looks great! However, being mainly disney property peopel we've never had to worry about renting a car and I've noticed that every review I've read of Bonnet Creek they have all rented a car.  There will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds and we're really trying to avoid the rental cost of a van and car seats.  I know BC doesn't offer airport transport but we've found a roundtrip transfer from the airport that will cost about $120 including car seats (way cheaper than renting a van). And we also plan on having our groceries delivered through gardengrocer.com like we usually do.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Bonnet Creek and NOT rented a car?   Did it work out okay?
> Also...if we don't get a car, what building is best for the shuttle bus stop?




Honestly I'm getting my rental mini van for $150 for a week and bringing the car seat.. for the extra $30 I would spend it to be able to go out if wanted and to the store to pick up some goodies/snacks for the room..


----------



## two*little*birds

two*little*birds said:


> Does anyone ever get early check-ins or late check-outs?
> 
> Thanks.



Anyone?


----------



## two*little*birds

bwo said:


> Hi Folks,
> Heading to BC beginning of July with my three kids, 3, 5, and 8.  Staying in a 3 br and the Wyndham owner I'm renting from states that Tower 3 is the only tower that has a lake view from a 3 BR.  I thought I had just read someone saying only Towers 2 and 6 had the 3br lake view.  Can anyone who is currently there or has been there shed some light on this???  And also what are peoples experience with Tower 3??   Thanks much!



Just bumping this one up as we'd also like to know.


----------



## JoeU

two*little*birds said:


> Just bumping this one up as we'd also like to know.



I just took a quick look at my Public Offering Statement, and it looks like that ic correct. Not sure about building 4, but I personally know building 5 has a parking lot view. According to the prints in the POS, building 1 and 3 all face the parking lot.

Joe


----------



## jerseyboy00

two*little*birds said:


> Anyone?



Yes, it all depends on if your room is ready. I have checked in around noon twice.


----------



## ThreeTinks

I've seen that they have a storage area for your luggage I think, but I wanted to know if we arrive in the morning, will they store our things in the building for us until check in?  We always drive down and stay overnight somewhere close, then check in around 8 - at Disney we've always gotten our room early in the morning.  We'll have food with us that I won't want sitting out in a hot car at the parks - do I just go to the front desk and ask them to hold our stuff?  We could just leave the food/cooler but leaving everything would be nice so I don't worry - I don't like leaving luggage in the car.

Also if you arrive early and let them know you are there, will they call or text you when your room is ready (if by chance it is ready early) or do you have to keep checking back in person?
Thanks!!


----------



## Tracey123

MDsMomma said:


> Honestly I'm getting my rental mini van for $150 for a week and bringing the car seat.. for the extra $30 I would spend it to be able to go out if wanted and to the store to pick up some goodies/snacks for the room..



Where did you find a mini van for $150 for the week?  That's a steal!!!


----------



## julie1218

going on may 17. wwohp officially opens at 9 am. i want to be at the rope or whatever it is at 8:15 am. we are going to valet park. what time do i need to leave wdw area to be at rope/turnstiles at 8:15 am? google says it's 20 minutes, but i need to account for traffic, valet parking, and walking from valet to turnstiles. specifically, we are staying at wyndham bonnet creek which is within wdw next to carribbean beach resort. thanks much.


----------



## Ackpack

MDsMomma said:


> Honestly I'm getting my rental mini van for $150 for a week and bringing the car seat.. for the extra $30 I would spend it to be able to go out if wanted and to the store to pick up some goodies/snacks for the room..



Where did you find that price!!?? I can't find anything cheaper than 240


----------



## DCTooTall

ThreeTinks said:


> I've seen that they have a storage area for your luggage I think, but I wanted to know if we arrive in the morning, will they store our things in the building for us until check in?  We always drive down and stay overnight somewhere close, then check in around 8 - at Disney we've always gotten our room early in the morning.  We'll have food with us that I won't want sitting out in a hot car at the parks - do I just go to the front desk and ask them to hold our stuff?  We could just leave the food/cooler but leaving everything would be nice so I don't worry - I don't like leaving luggage in the car.
> 
> Also if you arrive early and let them know you are there, will they call or text you when your room is ready (if by chance it is ready early) or do you have to keep checking back in person?
> Thanks!!



  They have a luggage storage room at the front of the resort near the lobby.   You would just need to talk to the bell captain.



julie1218 said:


> going on may 17. wwohp officially opens at 9 am. i want to be at the rope or whatever it is at 8:15 am. we are going to valet park. what time do i need to leave wdw area to be at rope/turnstiles at 8:15 am? google says it's 20 minutes, but i need to account for traffic, valet parking, and walking from valet to turnstiles. specifically, we are staying at wyndham bonnet creek which is within wdw next to carribbean beach resort. thanks much.



I'd probably give it at least 40 min to 1hr to be safe.


----------



## ClanHarrison

The travel time is spot-on, but I would allow the full hour with parking & the walk through City Walk & to the park gates.


----------



## julie1218

thanks y'all.  that helps a lot.


----------



## klmrph

dtripli said:


> OK all my Bonnet Creek Experts...please just help me request a building once and for all!lol  I need to put in my request and my obsessive personality has me torn between a pool/lakeview in building 3 (because of the kiddie splash area---have 3 year old) or the same view in building 4 (because of its close proximity to main building-also cooler splash area---have teens too)
> 
> Please let me know which location is better for us.  Either way I would request to be on the side of the building closests to the Main...
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts...



We ended up in building 1 and we really like the pool area by the main building which is the closest pool to building 1.  The main pool has the best kids splash area, a lazy river and the zero entry pool.  I think 4 may be your best bet since it's still close to the main pool and the other pools near 5 & 6 for your teens.  Building 1 is also very convenient if you are using the shuttles.


----------



## MDsMomma

Tracey123 said:


> Where did you find a mini van for $150 for the week?  That's a steal!!!



Seriously I know right?? When I first booked with Dollar or Budget it was $380 with a BJ's discount.. I've been following the Rental Cars in May Thread in the Transportation section.. you can get 20% off and $40 off a rental when you sign up for Alamo insiders and use the codes.. people are getting them for as low as $130... 

It was $190, $170 and now $150.. I've still got 17 days to see if it will go lower!! It's Sat-Sat too


----------



## iamnanajo

two*little*birds said:


> Just bumping this one up as we'd also like to know.



We stayed in Tower 2 on the 7th floor and if I looked to the left I could see the lake and looking to the right I could see the pool between tower 2 and 3. Ours was a deluxe 3 bedroom.
Joanne


----------



## iamnanajo

bwo said:


> Hi Folks,
> Heading to BC beginning of July with my three kids, 3, 5, and 8.  Staying in a 3 br and the Wyndham owner I'm renting from states that Tower 3 is the only tower that has a lake view from a 3 BR.  I thought I had just read someone saying only Towers 2 and 6 had the 3br lake view.  Can anyone who is currently there or has been there shed some light on this???  And also what are peoples experience with Tower 3??   Thanks much!



We stayed in Tower 2 on the 7th floor in a 3 bedroom deluxe. If I looked to the left I had a lake view and to the right was the pool between Tower 2 and 3. 

Tower 2 was quiet except at night when people played miniature golf which is directly behind tower 2. Even being on the 7th floor with windows and door closed, one could easily hear the loud talking and laughing, otherwise the area was quiet.

Tower 2 has not been upgraded. The TVs are not flat panel. The living room "leather" furniture showed signs of wear. The kitchen appliances were white and appeared to have seen very little use as they were quite new looking. My main complaint with the unit was that the ceramic tile floor in the bathroom and kitchen had very dirty grout. Also the ceramic tile in the shower/bathtub area showed signs of mildew. Otherwise the place was very adequate.

We were told that there were gas grills behind each tower but the one time we looked we did not find one behind tower 2 so used the one behind tower 3. We did not use the shuttle as we felt with three young ones it would be better to come and go on our own schedule.

By the way, we checked in on a Tuesday about 2 ish with no waiting. The high chair and pack n play were delivered promptly and the double stroller which we rented from Kingdom Stroller Rental was at the luggage storage area when we got there.


----------



## two*little*birds

iamnanajo said:


> Tower 2 has not been upgraded. The TVs are not flat panel. The living room "leather" furniture showed signs of wear. The kitchen appliances were white and appeared to have seen very little use as they were quite new looking. My main complaint with the unit was that the ceramic tile floor in the bathroom and kitchen had very dirty grout. Also the ceramic tile in the shower/bathtub area showed signs of mildew. Otherwise the place was very adequate.



Wow, that's not good. I will be very upset if we run into the same situation.


----------



## two*little*birds

Has anyone ever paid for a housekeeping visit? If so, how much did you pay? Assuming of course that different units will be different prices.


----------



## dtripli

klmrph said:


> We ended up in building 1 and we really like the pool area by the main building which is the closest pool to building 1.  The main pool has the best kids splash area, a lazy river and the zero entry pool.  I think 4 may be your best bet since it's still close to the main pool and the other pools near 5 & 6 for your teens.  Building 1 is also very convenient if you are using the shuttles.



Thank you....Is building one updated?....flat screens etc?  How far of a walk is it for you down to the main pool/splash area?


----------



## sephorachick

I've stayed @ Bonnet creek 3 times & love it! My in-laws are Wydham timeshare owners & let me stay there. Last time I was put on far right near pool with slide & pool bar/slide area. It is a short walk to main building to catch buses. THe amenties there are great & it is close to everything you need. I always gfelt safe. I'm staying here again in Nov with my friend. YEAH!!!! I went last Oct for my bachelorette party. Feel free to email me with any specfic ?'s sephorachick@gmail.com


----------



## klmrph

dtripli said:


> Thank you....Is building one updated?....flat screens etc?  How far of a walk is it for you down to the main pool/splash area?



Our room was updated, not sure if all of bldg 1 is updated though.  We were in the middle of building one and it was just a short walk to the main pool, about the same as walking down main street in Magic Kingdom.  If you are going to be using the pools, it is important to get a building close to the pool you want because it would of been a good hike for us to use the pools at 5 or 6.  I didn't even walk over there to check them out.  It was very hot this past week, 92-94 most afternoons.  Also, make sure you wear shoes near the pool, the cement around the pool was very hot.  We left our shoes near the entry of the pool.


----------



## shaylyn

Is there an aerial map that labels the buildings and the pools near them? I've checked out the arial view using google maps, it looks like they are still working on building #6 and the pirate pool in that view, is that correct?

Are there 2 lazy rivers?

Our kids and teens LOVE to spend time at the hotel pool, so I'm trying to figure out which building would be best for us.


----------



## dtripli

klmrph said:


> Our room was updated, not sure if all of bldg 1 is updated though.  We were in the middle of building one and it was just a short walk to the main pool, about the same as walking down main street in Magic Kingdom.  If you are going to be using the pools, it is important to get a building close to the pool you want because it would of been a good hike for us to use the pools at 5 or 6.  I didn't even walk over there to check them out.  It was very hot this past week, 92-94 most afternoons.  Also, make sure you wear shoes near the pool, the cement around the pool was very hot.  We left our shoes near the entry of the pool.



Thank you so much klmrph!  I hope your having a wonderful trip!


----------



## saysay

shaylyn said:


> Is there an aerial map that labels the buildings and the pools near them? I've checked out the arial view using google maps, it looks like they are still working on building #6 and the pirate pool in that view, is that correct?
> 
> Are there 2 lazy rivers?
> 
> Our kids and teens LOVE to spend time at the hotel pool, so I'm trying to figure out which building would be best for us.



Not sure of aerial map.  We are here now, building 6 is done and pool is open.

There are 2 lazy rivers, one by building 5 and one by the main building.  We are in building 5, stayed here last year. The lazy river at bldg 5 is 3ft deep, shallow enough for my DD age 4.5 who can't swim to stand up in if she needs to. The lazy river by the main building is a little deeper by a few inches.  I think the main building pool has been less crowded, the crowds this week at bldg 5 haven't been bad but I think main pool is bigger, though lazy rivers seem to be the same.  WE walked to the pirate pool one day and my DD just wanted the lazy river.  IMO the pool at bldg 6 is catered to little ones with all the zero entry points though the slide is there.  The pool at building 4 is an "regular style" deep pool with the bar/restaurant. 

The walk around the property I read was 2/3 a mile, so getting to the other side isn't that crazy IMO if you want to try out another pool or amenity not near your building.


----------



## lindaprvs

We are checking in sunday!!!! I called and requested building 2 or 4, with a fireworks view.... she told me you could see them from all the buildings except 3 I think is what she said... but she did put it down for 2 or 4. I can't wait!!


----------



## shaylyn

saysay said:


> Not sure of aerial map.  We are here now, building 6 is done and pool is open.
> 
> There are 2 lazy rivers, one by building 5 and one by the main building.  We are in building 5, stayed here last year. The lazy river at bldg 5 is 3ft deep, shallow enough for my DD age 4.5 who can't swim to stand up in if she needs to. The lazy river by the main building is a little deeper by a few inches.  I think the main building pool has been less crowded, the crowds this week at bldg 5 haven't been bad but I think main pool is bigger, though lazy rivers seem to be the same.  WE walked to the pirate pool one day and my DD just wanted the lazy river.  IMO the pool at bldg 6 is catered to little ones with all the zero entry points though the slide is there.  The pool at building 4 is an "regular style" deep pool with the bar/restaurant.
> 
> The walk around the property I read was 2/3 a mile, so getting to the other side isn't that crazy IMO if you want to try out another pool or amenity not near your building.



That is great info, thanks so much! We have a wide variety of ages, seven days after our oldest turned 18 we had twins    so our kids will be 1 (x2), 6, 8, 17 & 19. Perhaps building 6 would be best, since we could easily bring them to building 5 for the lazy river.....there are 2 bedroom units in building 6, right? Are they deluxe or presidential? 

Have fun!


----------



## DebT1964

Does anyone have any pictures of the pirate slide?  I'm thinking of staying here in August - trying to save $$ this time and not go to a water park, so I wondered if the slides are pretty good - kid's ages are 18, 13, 9...

also - can you charge food/drinks at the pool bars back to your room?

thanks!!


----------



## Tracey123

DebT1964 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the pirate slide?  I'm thinking of staying here in August - trying to save $$ this time and not go to a water park, so I wondered if the slides are pretty good - kid's ages are 18, 13, 9...
> 
> also - can you charge food/drinks at the pool bars back to your room?
> 
> thanks!!



Page 97 & 98 have pictures of the pirate slide.  I don't think that it's going to impress the oder kids - sorry.  If you go to the water park for just 1 day it is cheaper to just buy a 1 day pass then to add the water park option to your tickets.  The water park option is only cheaper if you plan on going more than once.  You can always wait until you get to Disney to upgrade your tickets.  I am waiting to see if we "hop" before I add the hopping option.


----------



## Tracey123

Is it worth the cost to upgrade to waterpark option?

With tax, the cost to add the Water Park Fun & More upgrade is $57.51, regardless of how many days the ticket is valid or whether its added to an adult or child ticket.  The cost is a flat $57.51 on a two day ticket or a ten day ticket.

When Can I Add the Upgrade?

You may add the Water Park Fun & More upgrade when you purchase your ticket or at any time within 14 days of the first use of the ticket.  If you visit a water park or one of the other minor parks listed you can apply the price of that ticket towards the Water Park Fun & More upgrade.  For example, if you purchase just a Magic Your Way Base Ticket and pay for admission to a water park separately, you can apply the cost of the water park ticket towards the cost of the Water Park Fun & More upgrade anywhere that tickets can be upgraded (such as any ticket window).

Is It Worth the Cost to Upgrade to No Expiration?

Here are the costs (with tax) of a one-day ticket to the minor parks that you can gain entrance to with the Water Parks Fun & More upgrade:

DisneyQuest: $42.60 Adult, $36.21 Child (age 3-9)

Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon: $47.93 Adult, $42.54 Child (age 3-9)

Disneys Wide World of Sports: $14.38 Adult, $10.65 Child (age 3-9)

Round of Golf at Oak Trail: $40.49 Adult, $21.32 Junior (17 and under)

As you can see, the cost of a one-day ticket to the minor parks other than the Wide World of Sports is just a little less expensive than adding the Water Park Fun & More upgrade.  If you plan to visit more than one of the minor parks then the Water Park Fun upgrade will be cost effective.  If youre unsure of whether you will visit one or more of the minor parks then you can wait until you do visit them to add the upgrade.  Remember, you can apply the cost of a one-day admission to the cost of the Water Park Fun upgrade as long as you do so within 14 days of the tickets first use.


----------



## ttfn3

bwo said:


> Hi Folks,
> Heading to BC beginning of July with my three kids, 3, 5, and 8.  Staying in a 3 br and the Wyndham owner I'm renting from states that Tower 3 is the only tower that has a lake view from a 3 BR.  I thought I had just read someone saying only Towers 2 and 6 had the 3br lake view.  Can anyone who is currently there or has been there shed some light on this???  And also what are peoples experience with Tower 3??   Thanks much!



We stayed in a 3 BR at WBC in March.  We had a room in Tower 2 that was lakeview (and fireworks view).  The person at the checkin desk said that Tower 2 and Tower 6 are the only towers with 3 BRs that have lakeviews.


----------



## ttfn3

ThreeTinks said:


> I've seen that they have a storage area for your luggage I think, but I wanted to know if we arrive in the morning, will they store our things in the building for us until check in?  We always drive down and stay overnight somewhere close, then check in around 8 - at Disney we've always gotten our room early in the morning.  We'll have food with us that I won't want sitting out in a hot car at the parks - do I just go to the front desk and ask them to hold our stuff?  We could just leave the food/cooler but leaving everything would be nice so I don't worry - I don't like leaving luggage in the car.
> 
> Also if you arrive early and let them know you are there, will they call or text you when your room is ready (if by chance it is ready early) or do you have to keep checking back in person?
> Thanks!!



WBC does have a storage area for luggage - so you can store your luggage there until you get your unit.  I believe I remember seeing a cooler storage area in the bell captains area (near where the shuttle picks up).  I would encourage you to call the resort and double check.  

yes - they will call you when your room is ready.  We checked in early one trip & our room wasn't ready.  We changed into our swimsuits and hung by the main pool until they called us to tell us the room was ready.


----------



## Princess SarahK

Hi guys! First let me say this is my first time to stay at BC and after scouring this thread I am really really really excited! I fall in love with it a little more every day!  I am having my wedding at WDW in November and was thinking of having a small get together/welcome party in our room. We will be getting the 2bedroom..do you think that is big enough to have maybe 20 or 30 people over for mingling and stuff? Is the balcony big enough? Or should we scrap it? Is the upgrade to the 3 bedroom going to give us enough room? What do you all think?


----------



## julie1218

ttfn3 said:


> WBC does have a storage area for luggage - so you can store your luggage there until you get your unit.  I believe I remember seeing a cooler storage area in the bell captains area (near where the shuttle picks up).  I would encourage you to call the resort and double check.
> 
> yes - they will call you when your room is ready.  We checked in early one trip & our room wasn't ready.  We changed into our swimsuits and hung by the main pool until they called us to tell us the room was ready.



when i called, i was told that they had an industrial fridge and freezer to store food in for guests.


----------



## lawgs

princesskayla said:


> Is there a good 4 bedroom - presidential reserve that has a good fireworks view?  I really want to be able to see the fireworks because we are not going to the parks every day we are there. Thanks for the input!!



are you presidential reserve owner or just booking a room in the presidential reserve area of building 6....??

if you are an acutal owner with presidential reserve credentials, they have a beautiful  lounge for PR owners only ( on i want to say the 17th floor ) which gives an execellant view of fireworks, but you have to have a special key issued to get into it....

just being in a presidential reserve unit ( by renting or using your regular Wyndham points ) does not get you this privilege ( although you might be able to persuade someone who is in the lounge at the time of the fireworks to let you in .... )

good luck


----------



## saysay

Princess SarahK said:


> Hi guys! First let me say this is my first time to stay at BC and after scouring this thread I am really really really excited! I fall in love with it a little more every day!  I am having my wedding at WDW in November and was thinking of having a small get together/welcome party in our room. We will be getting the 2bedroom..do you think that is big enough to have maybe 20 or 30 people over for mingling and stuff? Is the balcony big enough? Or should we scrap it? Is the upgrade to the 3 bedroom going to give us enough room? What do you all think?



Last year when we were here, there was a party in the common area on the main floor. I think that would be perfect for what you are suggesting or call and ask someone at the office.  I am leary of large #s on a balcony, so I would avoid......however is it doable, sure - might be tight. Not sure how your downstairs neighbors would feel about it though...I wouldn't be happy if I heard a party above me on vacation when I was trying to relax.


----------



## two*little*birds

ttfn3 said:


> We stayed in a 3 BR at WBC in March.  We had a room in Tower 2 that was lakeview (and fireworks view).  The person at the checkin desk said that Tower 2 and Tower 6 are the only towers with 3 BRs that have lakeviews.



ttfn3, was your 3 BR upgrade/renovated? 

We have a 3 BR reserved for October and I'm torn with what building we should request. Would *LOVE* something that had both a lake and fireworks view. What room #/floor were you in?


----------



## Jules425

Less than 3 weeks before our arrival at WBC! I'm scanned most of this thread over the past few weeks and while some things are more clear, others are not. I realize the internet is not wifi but some mentioned that they bring an inexpensive router with them. I asked the guy at Best Buy and he said you had to plug directly into the modem which I'm assuming is not in the room. How did some of you put your wifi in place? 

We have a 2 bedroom deluxe reserved. Our children, 6 and 9, are strong swimmers and would not like the baby pool areas. They love lazy rivers and water slides. It sounds like asking for tower 5 would be best for us. Any other recommendations for when I call to make requests? Would love a fireworks view if possible. Not fond of noise coming from pool areas at night so lower floors would annoy the crap out of me. Since we are arriving on a Thursday, I'm guessing our requests will be more limited. 

Thanks to all of you that have added so much to this thread. Its a wonderful resource!!!


----------



## lindaprvs

leaving in 12 hours for Bonnet Creek/Disney!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## disneypalgal

Hi,

At the recommendation of this thread, we brought our router from home. All you do in that case is take the cord that is supplied in your BC unit (attached to the phone) and plug it into your router. If your router is already configured, then you are good to go for wifi! If you buy one, set it up at home with your laptop and other electronics, and you will be good to go when you get there.

We jsut got back and stayed in Tower 2, lake view (unit 542 actually - I have pix and a quicky video I will try and post sometime). Loved it. Our kids are 5 and 9 and they loved the pool area - there is a slide that they could not get enough of. We also "pool hopped" around the resort and that added to the fun of the entire BC experience. Today lazy river.. tomorrow pirate pool and so on. The resort seems big but it is an easy walk around the lake.

Just as a aside - we were able to check in early at 2pm (this was a Tuesday), not sure why but it was a bonus! We also noted no pizza flyers under our door as was previously mentioned - in fact, you are restricted to who you can order from. I think BC must be listening to some of the comments here  

The sales calls, well, we had two. I think they were not interested in us as it was not that hard to turn them down. They have a job to do, but we are not in the market for a timeshare. It is what it is and we had a fabulous stay at their resort for an excellent price.

A great stay - so much so that my husband (who was very leery of BC when I booked it) suggested another trip next spring. Yippeee  Thanks to this thread for all the information - and for the recommendations. We booked through Ken and Denise, again from referrals in this thread, and could not be more pleased with them. 

p.







Jules425 said:


> Less than 3 weeks before our arrival at WBC! I'm scanned most of this thread over the past few weeks and while some things are more clear, others are not. I realize the internet is not wifi but some mentioned that they bring an inexpensive router with them. I asked the guy at Best Buy and he said you had to plug directly into the modem which I'm assuming is not in the room. How did some of you put your wifi in place?


----------



## MDsMomma

We are two weeks out.. I just called to request a building and she asked if I was a Wyndham VIP when I said no her response was they are unable to take requests and I can ask at checkin to see if available. 

Hmmm have people been succesfull in putting requests in recently?? If so, when did you call?


----------



## JimMIA

disneypalgal said:


> The sales calls, well, we had two. I think they were not interested in us as it was not that hard to turn them down. They have a job to do, but we are not in the market for a timeshare. It is what it is and we had a fabulous stay at their resort for an excellent price.


Wyndham owners report a wide variety of tactics at Bonnet Creek -- some not so bad, some really unethical.  

One member recently made a reservation for a relative as a gift.  When the relative checked in, they declined a sales presentation and were promptly told they would be denied use of the pools and all other resort amenities during their stay.  

It was BS, of course, but the owner (who lives in Orlando) later returned to Bonnet Creek and filed a complaint.

Another common ploy at BC is to ask to come to your room with a "gift."  Once you let them in, they will* not *leave until you buy a timeshare.

People who encounter the Wyndham sales weasels should know that they rightly belong at the bottom of the garbage can in a sleazy industry.  The system itself -- meaning the resorts -- is great.  The sales staff is among the worst in a sorry industry.

If anyone is interested in _purchasing_ Wyndham, just know that you can do so for pennies on the dollar in the resale market.  I recently purchased a Wyndham contract for less than $2000 including closing costs that would have cost me $85,000 if I purchased it from the sales weasels.

Caveat Emptor -- "Let the Buyer Beware!"


----------



## JimMIA

MDsMomma said:


> We are two weeks out.. I just called to request a building and she asked if I was a Wyndham VIP when I said no her response was they are unable to take requests and I can ask at checkin to see if available.
> 
> Hmmm have people been succesfull in putting requests in recently?? If so, when did you call?


Yes, I just called a week ago and made a request (we're going tomorrow).  Just confirmed it today, as a matter of fact.

The room assignments are not made until you check in, so that part of what you were told was correct.

I'd call back during the day tomorrow and try again.  Or call on a weekday when they are fully staffed.


----------



## arthur06

JimMIA said:


> Yes, I just called a week ago and made a request (we're going tomorrow).  Just confirmed it today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> The room assignments are not made until you check in, so that part of what you were told was correct.
> 
> I'd call back during the day tomorrow and try again.  Or call on a weekday when they are fully staffed.



One day to go!!! 

I want details!!!


----------



## saysay

arthur06 said:


> One day to go!!!
> 
> I want details!!!



Just got back from awesome fireworks view on 12th floor of building 5.

When I made my reservation with Lori at Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals, I asked her to make a request for Fireworks View near a zero entry pool. I called BC the day before our reservation to confirm it and asked if we could request what we wanted and I stated I knew that wasn't guaranteed.  He was nice about it and said it was in the system. 

When we checked in there was not a room available at that time to meet our request, but we were given an option to wait until 6pm at latest for the room type requested which we did.  NOW, sad thing they called us right after we got through the Parking pass line and when we got up to our room, a mistake had been made by housekeeping it wasn't quite ready, BUT they moved all our stuff for us to another room which met our request.  

Good luck, I did the same thing last year and got a room on 8th floor in building 5 with a good view - my DD loves seeing those fireworks!


----------



## act1980

Could someone please tell me where the best pool for adults would be?

I have heard that the pirate pool at tower 6 is mainly designed for kids?

Thanks


----------



## ttfn3

two*little*birds said:


> ttfn3, was your 3 BR upgrade/renovated?
> 
> We have a 3 BR reserved for October and I'm torn with what building we should request. Would *LOVE* something that had both a lake and fireworks view. What room #/floor were you in?



If you mean flat screen TVs and those white bedspreads, no our 3BR was not upgraded.  We stayed in 940 (top floor) of Tower 2.  I didn't notice any wear/tear on the furniture in our unit.  The kitchen was nicely furnished. The bedding was clean and comfortable. The old tube TVS were fine with us.  We don't watch a lot of TV while on vacation. 

The 3 BRs are huge!  We thought it must be larger than our 3 BR house. 

We must be in the majority on this thread.  We prefer the older towers (they aren't that old!) because they are not as large and seem quieter.


----------



## MDsMomma

saysay said:


> Just got back from awesome fireworks view on 12th floor of building 5.
> 
> When I made my reservation with Lori at Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals, I asked her to make a request for Fireworks View near a zero entry pool. I called BC the day before our reservation to confirm it and asked if we could request what we wanted and I stated I knew that wasn't guaranteed.  He was nice about it and said it was in the system.
> 
> When we checked in there was not a room available at that time to meet our request, but we were given an option to wait until 6pm at latest for the room type requested which we did.  NOW, sad thing they called us right after we got through the Parking pass line and when we got up to our room, a mistake had been made by housekeeping it wasn't quite ready, BUT they moved all our stuff for us to another room which met our request.
> 
> Good luck, I did the same thing last year and got a room on 8th floor in building 5 with a good view - my DD loves seeing those fireworks!





That's exactly what I want.. zero entry pool and fireworks! I am going to keep calling until I get someone to put my request in.. Thanks!


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Question for you all

I am looking at going to WBC May 9th-16th(8 nights) and noticed that it states the rate mid way through our trip goes to high season, how does this work? Do we get the value rate for the whole trip or do we have to pay as per the season? I noticed it stated that value was till May 12th and High was May 14th.  What about the 13th?   

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Upatnoon

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Question for you all
> 
> I am looking at going to WBC May 9th-16th(8 nights) and noticed that it states the rate mid way through our trip goes to high season, how does this work? Do we get the value rate for the whole trip or do we have to pay as per the season? I noticed it stated that value was till May 12th and High was May 14th.  What about the 13th?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


As a renter, any concern about points is meaningless. While DVC stays are rented by the point, this isn't the case at all at Bonnet Creek. It's all about finding the best deal with someone. Take a look on ebay to see what the rooms are going for.


----------



## julie1218

are there any plastic hangers provided at all at wbc?  i have a 3 br pres.  just need a few hangers to hang up wet swimsuits on.  

also, if anyone can point me to the page number of a post with what's provided, i'd really appreciate it.  leaving tommorrow and packing like a madwoman--nothing says upcoming vacation like procrastination.


----------



## lmf70

On the contract states that owner will make good faith effort to book at $80 less per night at 30-60 days out. How do they let you know if they were able to do that and what is the time frame usually- close to 60 days or 30 days??

What have your experiences been??
TIA!!


----------



## shaylyn

lmf70 said:


> On the contract states that owner will make good faith effort to book at $80 less per night at 30-60 days out. How do they let you know if they were able to do that and what is the time frame usually- close to 60 days or 30 days??
> 
> What have your experiences been??
> TIA!!





I'm being quoted $120 a night 4 months from now for a 2 bedroom. So, is there a chance the price will go down? He has not said anything about that in e-mails....?


----------



## NaturalLove

Any one have any tips/strategies on getting a 2 bedroom presidential suite in Tower 6?    Thanks!


----------



## snappy

lmf70 said:


> On the contract states that owner will make good faith effort to book at $80 less per night at 30-60 days out. How do they let you know if they were able to do that and what is the time frame usually- close to 60 days or 30 days??
> 
> What have your experiences been??
> TIA!!





My experience over multiple trips was that Ken rebooked at 60 days out from the trip, and sent an email immediately.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

NaturalLove said:


> Any one have any tips/strategies on getting a 2 bedroom presidential suite in Tower 6?    Thanks!



We have a reservation for a 2 BR pres for Aug.  From what I have read, all 2 BR pres units are in tower 6.  Rented through Farrell's vacations.  For 9 nights Ken's quote was aprox $2400, Farrells was  $1700.  Ken does give you the chance at possible rebooking at 60 days, then his price would have gone down to $1440, no guarantee.  Farrell does not offer the rebooking possibility. Went with Farrell just so I could have reservations set now, I feel like I saved $700, possibly could have saved another $260 but then again maybe not.


----------



## ~Mandy~

lmf70 said:


> On the contract states that owner will make good faith effort to book at $80 less per night at 30-60 days out. How do they let you know if they were able to do that and what is the time frame usually- close to 60 days or 30 days??
> 
> What have your experiences been??
> TIA!!



Ken and his wife never mentioned the possibility of reducing the rate to me at the 60 day mark, but sometime around 57 days before our trip I received an email offering to rebook the room with a $10/night discount.  I agreed and they resent the contract with the new rates and remaining balances.  All went smoothly.


----------



## lmf70

shaylyn said:


> I'm being quoted $120 a night 4 months from now for a 2 bedroom. So, is there a chance the price will go down? He has not said anything about that in e-mails....?



The regular price for a 2 bedroom is $200 a night so you are already getting the reduced rate. Maybe it has something to do with what time of year you're going as to how far in advance the discount is offered? I am hoping for $120!!
Thanks for the responses-looks like it should happen around 60 days out which is great to know!!


----------



## NaturalLove

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> We have a reservation for a 2 BR pres for Aug.  From what I have read, all 2 BR pres units are in tower 6.  Rented through Farrell's vacations.  For 9 nights Ken's quote was aprox $2400, Farrells was  $1700.  Ken does give you the chance at possible rebooking at 60 days, then his price would have gone down to $1440, no guarantee.  Farrell does not offer the rebooking possibility. Went with Farrell just so I could have reservations set now, I feel like I saved $700, possibly could have saved another $260 but then again maybe not.




thank you!


----------



## shaylyn

lmf70 said:


> The regular price for a 2 bedroom is $200 a night so you are already getting the reduced rate. Maybe it has something to do with what time of year you're going as to how far in advance the discount is offered? I am hoping for $120!!
> Thanks for the responses-looks like it should happen around 60 days out which is great to know!!



Per Ken's site:

Value Season (Booking 61 Days to 13 Months before Arrival) 
Check-in 9/3-9/30, 10/22-12/16 (2011); 4/8-5/12, 9/2-9/29, 10/21-12/15 (2012)
- $100/night for a 1 Bedroom Deluxe, plus Guest Confirmation Fee*
- $120/night for a 2 Bedroom Deluxe, plus Guest Confirmation Fee*

We are planning our trip around the Value Season on purpose


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> We have a reservation for a 2 BR pres for Aug.  From what I have read, all 2 BR pres units are in tower 6.  Rented through Farrell's vacations.  For 9 nights Ken's quote was aprox $2400, Farrells was  $1700.  Ken does give you the chance at possible rebooking at 60 days, then his price would have gone down to $1440, no guarantee.  Farrell does not offer the rebooking possibility. Went with Farrell just so I could have reservations set now, I feel like I saved $700, possibly could have saved another $260 but then again maybe not.



Glad to see this. We, too, booked with Farrell and I was beginning to wonder if I had made the right choice as I had seen no offers to reduce the rate.  I am happy with the rate I received, but quickly become envious when I see what others are getting their rooms for.  I booked a 2 BR presidential in December for 8 nights for $129 per night.  Ken was asking $120 for just the deluxe room.  I guess there is always the possibility that Ken's price would have gone down, but no guarantees.  I like knowing my reservation is done.  Now, just to try and secure a view I would like.  Many months left for that!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## julie1218

we booked with 5starresorts.net.  he offers the 60 day discount price no matter when you book.  i think he is the cheapest.  we got the 60 day discount price for a 1 bedroom 4 months prior--72.50 total per night for may 16-26.  then, at the true 60 day mark, we upgraded for free to a 3 bedroom presidential (ymmv on upgrade depending on time of year).


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

julie1218 said:


> we booked with 5starresorts.net.  he offers the 60 day discount price no matter when you book.  i think he is the cheapest.  we got the 60 day discount price for a 1 bedroom 4 months prior--72.50 total per night for may 16-26.  then, at the true 60 day mark, we upgraded for free to a 3 bedroom presidential (ymmv on upgrade depending on time of year).



This is interesting, because the quote I received from 5star was $195 more than Farrell.  ($1895 vs $1700 for 9 nights 2 BR pres).  I questioned them about the rebooking policy and I was told that the price they quote is their lowest price possible, no rebooking.  Maybe it depends on the time of year you vacation.  We are going the 3rd week of Aug which I think is High Season.


----------



## MDsMomma

JimMIA said:


> Yes, I just called a week ago and made a request (we're going tomorrow).  Just confirmed it today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> The room assignments are not made until you check in, so that part of what you were told was correct.
> 
> I'd call back during the day tomorrow and try again.  Or call on a weekday when they are fully staffed.



Thanks I called back today and put in my request.. can't wait to hear your thought when you come back.


----------



## caribear

Just back from a 1-night stay at Bonnet Creek. We were a group of 5 adults and 8 kids....and shared 2, 2-bedroom units. Since it was only for 1 night we did not care about the view...we were in Tower 4, 11th floor facing the parking lot, but had a great side view of Epcot and were able to watch the fireworks from there. The kids all loved the pools! The only lifeguard we saw was at the pool with the blue water slide.....and then there was someone watching the water slide at the pirate pool, but when I say "watching" I mean that very lightly. He let many kids under 48" tall go on the slide. After going on the slide about 20 times he called my daughter over to measure her (she is 50")....so they really do not pay much attention. The blue water slide had a lifeguard, but he did not check for height.....I saw a little toddler go down the slide many times without any comments from the lifeguard. The pirate pool was the most crowded! Not a chair to be found at 11am (on a Sunday). The kids also loved the lazy river by Tower 4. There is a ping pong table by Tower 4 near the pool outside in a little alcove....cost $0.25 for a ping pong ball.  We didn't have time for any other activities, but hope to go back for a longer stay soon. There are lockers (need your own lock) and changing rooms/showers in the main building past the activities desk and kid's club...all the way at the end of the hall. So we used them to change into dry clothes since we had already checked out at 10am and wanted to use the pools for the day. Great resort with lots of things to do! Food is pricey on site so shop accordingly!


----------



## SalandJeff

We stayed in a 2 bdrm last year - LOVED IT !!!

This year we are thinking of a 1 bdrm.  Does the 1 bdrm have the same size kitchen, dining room, and living room as the 2 bedroom?  And are there 2 baths and washer/dryer?

Thanks.


----------



## Tracey123

SalandJeff said:


> We stayed in a 2 bdrm last year - LOVED IT !!!
> 
> This year we are thinking of a 1 bdrm.  Does the 1 bdrm have the same size kitchen, dining room, and living room as the 2 bedroom?  And are there 2 baths and washer/dryer?
> 
> Thanks.



Take a look at page 1 it shows the layout of the different size villas.  The one bedroom has laundry and 1 bathroom.


----------



## SalandJeff

Tracey123 said:


> Take a look at page 1 it shows the layout of the different size villas.  The one bedroom has laundry and 1 bathroom.



Thanks so much.  Looks like the main areas are the same size as the 2-bdrm.


----------



## Sugar Jones

I'm sure this has been asked on this thread already, but for those of you who stay here how is the shuttle to the parks?

I am seriously considering Bonnet Creek for our trip in Sept.2012 however I do not like driving in places I don't know.  I would prefer not to rent a car.  It's myself my mom, mil and three kids.  If dh was coming it would be a no brainer, we would stay at Bonnet Creek and rent a car, but I just don't think I would be comfortable driving.

Would you recommend staying here if you didn't have a vehicle?  Or should I stick with paying more to stay onsite for that convenience?


----------



## Tracey123

Anybody been there recently?  I was wondering how check in is, if they are allowing you to check in before 4pm and how long the lines were.

Thanks!


----------



## saysay

Tracey123 said:


> Anybody been there recently?  I was wondering how check in is, if they are allowing you to check in before 4pm and how long the lines were.
> 
> Thanks!



We arrived Saturday May 7th at around 4:30.  One person in front of us in line and 2 people in front of us in the "parking pass" line.   The process was smooth enough.


----------



## lindaprvs

Sugar Jones said:


> I'm sure this has been asked on this thread already, but for those of you who stay here how is the shuttle to the parks?
> 
> I am seriously considering Bonnet Creek for our trip in Sept.2012 however I do not like driving in places I don't know.  I would prefer not to rent a car.  It's myself my mom, mil and three kids.  If dh was coming it would be a no brainer, we would stay at Bonnet Creek and rent a car, but I just don't think I would be comfortable driving.
> 
> Would you recommend staying here if you didn't have a vehicle?  Or should I stick with paying more to stay onsite for that convenience?



We are here  now, just checked in Sunday afternoon. 
The shuttles are great in my opinion. I don't like to drive either, and it saves the $14 parking and gas too! 
We took the shuttles to MK yesterday....they were great, not crowded, and on time. The only thing I would recommend is being there at least 10 mintues early because they do not wait long and are sometimes early (We did miss one at MK and had to wait a hour before the next one came, but didn't matter cause the kids were asleep in the stroller anyways). They have spread out times returning from the parks in the afternoon, so plan accordingly for that..(12, 3, 5, 6, 7)... but the evening the shuttles come much faster (every 20 mintues after 7pm). I think you could get away without a car... we have ours here (drove from GA) but haven't gotten in it since we got on site. We have dinner reservations at the Grand Floridian tonight and plan to take the shuttle in to MK, then the monorail over to the GF. Why drive? and the kids think its fun not having to be in their car seat 

Overall, its been a WONDERFUL stay. My family has timeshare with Wyhndam and this is by far the best one I've *ever *stayed at. The units are HUGE, nicely laid out and the pools are great!!
I requested either tower 4 or 2 with a fireworks view on a high floor, and got tower 4, 10th floor (#1064--3bd deluxe) and we have a PERFECT view for the fireworks which is awesome since we are not going to the parks every day. It is a parking lot view, but doesn't matter, cause I love looking out and seeing disney  
The pools have been great, not too crowded so far, and the kiddie pools have been a big hit for my two! We will definitly be back!


----------



## Ackpack

lindaprvs said:


> We are here  now, just checked in Sunday afternoon.
> The shuttles are great in my opinion. I don't like to drive either, and it saves the $14 parking and gas too!
> We took the shuttles to MK yesterday....they were great, not crowded, and on time. The only thing I would recommend is being there at least 10 mintues early because they do not wait long and are sometimes early (We did miss one at MK and had to wait a hour before the next one came, but didn't matter cause the kids were asleep in the stroller anyways). They have spread out times returning from the parks in the afternoon, so plan accordingly for that..(12, 3, 5, 6, 7)... but the evening the shuttles come much faster (every 20 mintues after 7pm). I think you could get away without a car... we have ours here (drove from GA) but haven't gotten in it since we got on site. We have dinner reservations at the Grand Floridian tonight and plan to take the shuttle in to MK, then the monorail over to the GF. Why drive? and the kids think its fun not having to be in their car seat
> 
> Overall, its been a WONDERFUL stay. My family has timeshare with Wyhndam and this is by far the best one I've *ever *stayed at. The units are HUGE, nicely laid out and the pools are great!!
> I requested either tower 4 or 2 with a fireworks view on a high floor, and got tower 4, 10th floor (#1064--3bd deluxe) and we have a PERFECT view for the fireworks which is awesome since we are not going to the parks every day. It is a parking lot view, but doesn't matter, cause I love looking out and seeing disney
> The pools have been great, not too crowded so far, and the kiddie pools have been a big hit for my two! We will definitly be back!



Thanks so much! This puts my mind at ease for our trip in November.  We aren't planning on getting a rental car and just using the shuttles.  Very excited! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## DizMom11

Do the shuttles drop you off where the Disney buses do at the parks, or is  the drop off/pu at a farther away location.  TYVM


----------



## saysay

DizMom11 said:


> Do the shuttles drop you off where the Disney buses do at the parks, or is  the drop off/pu at a farther away location.  TYVM



I posted this question yesterday and response was it was near the charter buses at the TTC...so you will need to take a boat or monorail to main gate.


----------



## Sugar Jones

lindaprvs said:


> We are here  now, just checked in Sunday afternoon.
> The shuttles are great in my opinion. I don't like to drive either, and it saves the $14 parking and gas too!
> We took the shuttles to MK yesterday....they were great, not crowded, and on time. The only thing I would recommend is being there at least 10 mintues early because they do not wait long and are sometimes early (We did miss one at MK and had to wait a hour before the next one came, but didn't matter cause the kids were asleep in the stroller anyways). They have spread out times returning from the parks in the afternoon, so plan accordingly for that..(12, 3, 5, 6, 7)... but the evening the shuttles come much faster (every 20 mintues after 7pm). I think you could get away without a car... we have ours here (drove from GA) but haven't gotten in it since we got on site. We have dinner reservations at the Grand Floridian tonight and plan to take the shuttle in to MK, then the monorail over to the GF. Why drive? and the kids think its fun not having to be in their car seat
> 
> Overall, its been a WONDERFUL stay. My family has timeshare with Wyhndam and this is by far the best one I've *ever *stayed at. The units are HUGE, nicely laid out and the pools are great!!
> I requested either tower 4 or 2 with a fireworks view on a high floor, and got tower 4, 10th floor (#1064--3bd deluxe) and we have a PERFECT view for the fireworks which is awesome since we are not going to the parks every day. It is a parking lot view, but doesn't matter, cause I love looking out and seeing disney
> The pools have been great, not too crowded so far, and the kiddie pools have been a big hit for my two! We will definitly be back!



Thank you so much.  I am now for sure going to present Bonnet Creek as an option to my Mom & MIL.


----------



## grandmadebby2

DizMom11 said:


> Do the shuttles drop you off where the Disney buses do at the parks, or is  the drop off/pu at a farther away location.  TYVM



Shuttles from Bonnet Creek drop off for MK and TTC and where other resort buses are for the other parks.  It is not nearly as close as the Disney buses but still probably not as far as parking in the parking lot with a car.


----------



## gigm99

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time this September. We are Wyndam owners, but have not been to this particular resort.  We booked a 4 br pres. It looks awesome.  We have three little ones (they will be 4, almost 3 and 18 months as of Sept) so we will likely not be in the parks late enough to see fireworks.  

Any advice on which building to request? I have read through the posts, but I'm still unsure which buildings have the 4 br presidentials.

Thanks so much everyone. We are so excited! 

Nicole


----------



## two*little*birds

You know what we need on this forum/board? A thread for "WBC Room Views". Similar to what they do on the Disney Resort Forum... especially since there are always so many questions about "what view/what building should we pick?".

Posters could upload their room view pics, building they stayed in and room #.

What does everyone think? I could start a new thread if enough people are interested.


----------



## SalandJeff

two*little*birds said:


> You know what we need on this forum/board? A thread for "WBC Room Views". Similar to what they do on the Disney Resort Forum... especially since there are always so many questions about "what view/what building should we pick?".
> 
> Posters could upload their room view pics, building they stayed in and room #.
> 
> What does everyone think? I could start a new thread if enough people are interested.



I think this is a great idea!  I would love to see the views.  I don't have anything to share right now, but I am hoping to stay here in Nov and would post then.  Thanks for offering!


----------



## Tracey123

gigm99 said:


> Any advice on which building to request? I have read through the posts, but I'm still unsure which buildings have the 4 br presidentials.



All of the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located in bldg 6.  You would want to request a fireworks view and an upper floor.


----------



## two*little*birds

SalandJeff said:


> I think this is a great idea!  I would love to see the views.  I don't have anything to share right now, but I am hoping to stay here in Nov and would post then.  Thanks for offering!



Done!

Who is going to be first?

Link can be found here.


----------



## Janet Hill

Tracey123 said:


> All of the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located in bldg 6.  You would want to request a fireworks view and an upper floor.



There are 4BR presidential in some of the older buildings as well (maybe even all of the other bldgs - I forget).  BC has had 4BR presidentials since the resort was opened.  The addition of the smaller unit presidential units were all done in bldg 6.  I believe that all 4BR pres are on the top floor in the older bldgs, not sure about in bldg 6.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Tracey123 said:


> All of the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located in bldg 6.  You would want to request a fireworks view and an upper floor.





Janet Hill said:


> There are 4BR presidential in some of the older buildings as well (maybe even all of the other bldgs - I forget).  BC has had 4BR presidentials since the resort was opened.  The addition of the smaller unit presidential units were all done in bldg 6.  I believe that all 4BR pres are on the top floor in the older bldgs, not sure about in bldg 6.



That's correct!  We just stayed (4/16-4/23) in a 4 b/r Pres. suite in bldg. 1, and were on the top floor (7th), rm. 725.  We had a view of the (beautiful) golf course (is this Disney's, Waldorf's or Hilton's courses, I'm not sure  ), parking lot (didn't bother us since we were up so high) & Pop Century, beyond the golf course in the distance.  We were originally assigned to rm. 720 with a lake/fireworks view but checked in late (8:30 pm) and they must have given it to someone else.  

The 4 b/r Pres. across the hall from us (724 maybe?) was used for the timeshare tours and left open for our building to view the nightly fireworks (a tip for those staying in bldg. #1  ).

I'll post a pictures of both room views on the photo thread when I get a chance.


----------



## Justbranches5

saysay said:


> Just got back from awesome fireworks view on 12th floor of building 5.
> 
> When I made my reservation with Lori at Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals, I asked her to make a request for Fireworks View near a zero entry pool. I called BC the day before our reservation to confirm it and asked if we could request what we wanted and I stated I knew that wasn't guaranteed.  He was nice about it and said it was in the system.
> 
> When we checked in there was not a room available at that time to meet our request, but we were given an option to wait until 6pm at latest for the room type requested which we did.  NOW, sad thing they called us right after we got through the Parking pass line and when we got up to our room, a mistake had been made by housekeeping it wasn't quite ready, BUT they moved all our stuff for us to another room which met our request.
> 
> Good luck, I did the same thing last year and got a room on 8th floor in building 5 with a good view - my DD loves seeing those fireworks!



Anyone know if there is anywhere in building 5 to view fireworks from if you are on the lake view side? I mean, can you go up to an upper floor and watch from a hallway window or anything if you are staying in the building?


----------



## saysay

Justbranches5 said:


> Anyone know if there is anywhere in building 5 to view fireworks from if you are on the lake view side? I mean, can you go up to an upper floor and watch from a hallway window or anything if you are staying in the building?



I don't think so....

The elevators and hallway window are lakeside and have the pool view.  There is a stairwell that was across from our room that was outside the building, but it was also on the poolside/lakeside.  I could be wrong though, but I don't recall any windows on parking lot side other than the units.


----------



## gigm99

ClanHarrison said:


> That's correct!  We just stayed (4/16-4/23) in a 4 b/r Pres. suite in bldg. 1, and were on the top floor (7th), rm. 725.  We had a view of the (beautiful) golf course (is this Disney's, Waldorf's or Hilton's courses, I'm not sure  ), parking lot (didn't bother us since we were up so high) & Pop Century, beyond the golf course in the distance.  We were originally assigned to rm. 720 with a lake/fireworks view but checked in late (8:30 pm) and they must have given it to someone else.
> 
> The 4 b/r Pres. across the hall from us (724 maybe?) was used for the timeshare tours and left open for our building to view the nightly fireworks (a tip for those staying in bldg. #1  ).
> 
> I'll post a pictures of both room views on the photo thread when I get a chance.



Thanks so much for this feedback everyone.  I'm just hoping we get a fireworks view so it looks like there are several options if 4 brs are in each building.

Nicole


----------



## grandmadebby2

I usually just take the building and view they give us but this time really want building 1.  Do most of you that make room or building request get what you requested?  Just curious if I should request now or wait until we get there.  Since we will have 3 condos I am kind of leaning toward calling ahead of time with our request.  Do you think 30 - 45 - or 60 days before arrival.


----------



## tmoret

I am sure that this has been posted but does anyone know what buildings they 3 bedrooms are in? Thank You...


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Can anyone tell me if there are designated smoking areas at the resort? I am sure you cant on the balconies but wanted to make sure DH had somewhere to go if we rented here.


----------



## caribear

KATIESMOMMY said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are designated smoking areas at the resort? I am sure you cant on the balconies but wanted to make sure DH had somewhere to go if we rented here.



Upon check-in I overheard that you are allowed to smoke on the balconies just not inside the units. There was even an ashtray on our balcony table and I saw others smoking on their balconies. I am not a smoker though...... So maybe someone else has more info. I did not see anyone smoking at the pools.


----------



## Obadiah Stane

Just returned from WBC. Booked through Ken Price. Although our room request was not honored, we still got one on the 4th floor in building 5. The room was decent.  Nothing spectacular and not spotless by any means.  There was mold in some of the corners of the shower and in some areas of the grout between the tiles.  The bathroom and kitchen floors were not real clean, with quite a bit of dust buildup in the corners.  As we had to go to Wally World for food and supplies I picked up some cleaning materials and had the place looking much better in no time. 

The room itself was in decent shape with nothing broken or worn out.  The bed was not real comfortable. The only reason we got a half ways decent sleep is because we were tired from how busy we were during the day.

We enjoyed the grounds including the pools and grilling areas.  With the exception of the above the resort was very nice and the people were very friendly.

We hit the water parks in the AM, then an afternoon break around the pool at the resort, and off to a theme park in the evening. We ate all our meals (but for the one below) in our room and grilled out each day.  Not only was the money savings huge, but we really enjoy that kind of thing.

The weather was fantastic for the eight days we were there.  Only one day did we have some afternoon t-storms and we just hung out inside during those.

As for the sales pitch, I politely made it clear right from the start we were not interested.  They did not push the issue at all, not even a phone call to the room.

The real good news of the trip?  I surprised my GF of 4+ years with an engagement ring during dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table in the castle the first night we were there.  We got lucky as that was the first night in seven months they had the windows uncovered from the construction going on.  With the window table and the fireworks launching outside of the window it was truly a magical evening. We will be returning in May 2012 for a wedding.  

We plan on staying at WBC next May, although we hope the room is cleaner.


----------



## party-of-five

Obadiah Stane said:


> The bed was not real comfortable. The only reason we got a half ways decent sleep is because we were tired from how busy we were during the day.



Thank you for the review of your recent stay.   Can you explain more about the "uncomfortable bed"... ie, too soft, too hard, too lumpy?   Thanks  

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!


----------



## 2BoysMom

caribear said:


> Upon check-in I overheard that you are allowed to smoke on the balconies just not inside the units. There was even an ashtray on our balcony table and I saw others smoking on their balconies. I am not a smoker though...... So maybe someone else has more info. I did not see anyone smoking at the pools.





party-of-five said:


> Thank you for the review of your recent stay.   Can you explain more about the "uncomfortable bed"... ie, too soft, too hard, too lumpy?   Thanks



There were a few smoking specific areas near the grilling areas, and on the balconies that did come with ashtrays.  

I found the beds to be comfortable.  I am someone with hip issues, and have often had problems with hotel beds, but I did very well at WBC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MichaelColey

It seems like we found the beds a little less firm than we liked.


----------



## cam&chris

We arrived on Saturday May 14th around 1:30 pm. I had read on here about the staff being adament that you can't check in before 4 pm unless you were a VIP so I was kind of afraid to try checking in early. We had been driving 2 very long days from Canada so I decided to try and I was pleasantly surprised!

I was able to check in and choose my building/view/room very easily with the help of a very friendly check in clerk named Jose. Rooms in towers 5 and 6 weren't ready yet so with Jose's help, I chose building 3 with lake/firework view. We were on the 6th floor in unit 652 (2 bedroom deluxe). We had such a great view of not only the lake but a full on view of the Epcot ball and we were able to easily see the Epcot AND the MK fireworks from our balcony each evening.

The room was immaculately clean and had everything that you would ever need for an enjoyable vacation. The room did not have granite countertops or stainless steel appliances or flat screen t.v.s but it didn't matter - it was still a VERY nice room.

We used all the pools and my boys (ages 12 and 8) loved them all but their favourites were the lazy river by building 5 and our own pool in front of our building 3.

We played mini golf one day and played pool and ping pong in the main building too.

The grounds are immaculate and every morning as I sipped my coffee on the balcony, I watched the crews clean the pool, the bbq grills and the grounds so that everything was ready for each new day.

We didn't use the bbq grills but many others did and there are plenty of grills around the grounds with picnic tables and lovely views of the lake.

There are many activities for kids and adults planned throughout the week and you receive a guide when you check in. They had a free welcome breakfast on Monday, karaoke by the pool another evening, a reptile show for the kids one afternoon and so on and so on and so on.... there were sooo many activities that we could have stayed at the resort all week and been pleasantly entertained for free LOL.

We used the shuttle 2 days and found them to be great. My only recommendation would be to get on them at building 6 because then they go to the main building and sometimes they were a bit crowded but not too bad. It is such a short ride to each park that even if you have to stand, it is manageable. Even though there is a break in the shuttle schedule each day, it didn't bother us. We took the 8:45 am shuttle to Epcot and caught the first shuttle back at 3:15 pm. For us, that worked - we weren't ready to go back to BC before then. On Wed, we took the 8:55 am shuttle to AK and then the 4 pm shuttle back to Bonnett Creek - again, that worked fine for us but for others who may finish at the park by 1 or 2 pm that wouldn't work and you may want to drive yourself.

I will post pictures over in the WBC photo thread for people who may want to see the unit and view and I took many pics of all the building and grounds and I will post those too.


----------



## cam&chris

I forgot a few things in my previous post LOL. 

When I was checking in, there was another guest checking in next to me. I could not believe how RUDE she was to the poor clerk. She was loudly demanding a room in tower 6. The clerk was trying to explain to her that she could absolutely have a room in tower 6 when one was ready but that housekeeping does that tower last and rooms probably wouldn't be ready until around 5 pm. Well, this lady (and I use the term loosely) was yelling that that was NOT good enough and she wanted a room immediately in tower 6 and she was NOT going to wait 

I felt sooo bad for that clerk because he was still being extremely friendly and was trying his best to suggest and alternate for her but she just wouldn't listen. I don't know the outcome because I got my room key and left.

Then it was time to move onto the dreaded parking pass pick up. I went over to that desk and showed them my check in form. The woman just gave me my pass - no trying to book me into a presentation - no hard sell - NOTHING! We also didn't receive a single phone call from them all week.


----------



## cam&chris

party-of-five said:


> Thank you for the review of your recent stay.   Can you explain more about the "uncomfortable bed"... ie, too soft, too hard, too lumpy?   Thanks
> 
> We found the beds to be very comfortable - everyone will have a differing opinion though so I say just wait until you get there and judge for yourself


----------



## Obadiah Stane

party-of-five said:


> Thank you for the review of your recent stay.   Can you explain more about the "uncomfortable bed"... ie, too soft, too hard, too lumpy?   Thanks
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!


Lumpy would be a fair way to describe it.  One of the best beds we have slept on was at the Swan last year.  It was dreamy.  We have one at home very similar to this.  The one at BC felt much like the hide-a-bed.  As a matter of fact, there were times I thought that is what we were sleeping on.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## party-of-five

Thank you for the additional info on the beds.   I understand that 'comfy' is a subjective term.   I prefer a firm mattress and a good night's sleep after a long day in the parks with kids is a must!!!   Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cdn Gal

cam&chris said:


> We arrived on Saturday May 14th around 1:30 pm. I had read on here about the staff being adament that you can't check in before 4 pm unless you were a VIP so I was kind of afraid to try checking in early. We had been driving 2 very long days from Canada so I decided to try and I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I was able to check in and choose my building/view/room very easily with the help of a very friendly check in clerk named Jose. Rooms in towers 5 and 6 weren't ready yet so with Jose's help, I chose building 3 with lake/firework view. We were on the 6th floor in unit 652 (2 bedroom deluxe). We had such a great view of not only the lake but a full on view of the Epcot ball and we were able to easily see the Epcot AND the MK fireworks from our balcony each evening.
> 
> The room was immaculately clean and had everything that you would ever need for an enjoyable vacation. The room did not have granite countertops or stainless steel appliances or flat screen t.v.s but it didn't matter - it was still a VERY nice room.
> 
> We used all the pools and my boys (ages 12 and 8) loved them all but their favourites were the lazy river by building 5 and our own pool in front of our building 3.
> 
> We played mini golf one day and played pool and ping pong in the main building too.
> 
> The grounds are immaculate and every morning as I sipped my coffee on the balcony, I watched the crews clean the pool, the bbq grills and the grounds so that everything was ready for each new day.
> 
> We didn't use the bbq grills but many others did and there are plenty of grills around the grounds with picnic tables and lovely views of the lake.
> 
> There are many activities for kids and adults planned throughout the week and you receive a guide when you check in. They had a free welcome breakfast on Monday, karaoke by the pool another evening, a reptile show for the kids one afternoon and so on and so on and so on.... there were sooo many activities that we could have stayed at the resort all week and been pleasantly entertained for free LOL.
> 
> We used the shuttle 2 days and found them to be great. My only recommendation would be to get on them at building 6 because then they go to the main building and sometimes they were a bit crowded but not too bad. It is such a short ride to each park that even if you have to stand, it is manageable. Even though there is a break in the shuttle schedule each day, it didn't bother us. We took the 8:45 am shuttle to Epcot and caught the first shuttle back at 3:15 pm. For us, that worked - we weren't ready to go back to BC before then. On Wed, we took the 8:55 am shuttle to AK and then the 4 pm shuttle back to Bonnett Creek - again, that worked fine for us but for others who may finish at the park by 1 or 2 pm that wouldn't work and you may want to drive yourself.
> 
> I will post pictures over in the WBC photo thread for people who may want to see the unit and view and I took many pics of all the building and grounds and I will post those too.



Can't wait to see your pics!   I am glad that you had a great time there.  You went at a great time of the year!  How was the drive?


----------



## cam&chris

We took I 79 and I 77 because we wanted to also stop at the Nascar Hall of Fame in North Carolina. It took us 2 1/2 days because of the stop but the drive was very beautiful and you can't beat the gas prices in the U.S. LOL. I was able to fill my SUV for $45 where it costs me almost $75 in Canada depending on the the price per litre.


----------



## ClanHarrison

cam&chris said:


> I was able to fill my SUV for $45 where it costs me almost $75 in Canada depending on the the price per litre.





I guess I have nothing else to complain about...


----------



## saysay

party-of-five said:


> Thank you for the additional info on the beds.   I understand that 'comfy' is a subjective term.   I prefer a firm mattress and a good night's sleep after a long day in the parks with kids is a must!!!   Thanks for the info!



We found the beds to be just right for us.  My husband even commented how comfy they were.

Not lumpy at all IMO.  I don't like too soft a bed or too padded. I would not say the bed was too firm, it was just the right for us in the middle, but closer to firm than soft.  We slept great!

I also love the beds at the Swan....slept just as good here as I did there in February.  Sure not the same, but good enough for me.


----------



## TotoToo

cam&chris said:


> I forgot a few things in my previous post LOL.
> 
> When I was checking in, there was another guest checking in next to me. I could not believe how RUDE she was to the poor clerk. She was loudly demanding a room in tower 6. The clerk was trying to explain to her that she could absolutely have a room in tower 6 when one was ready but that housekeeping does that tower last and rooms probably wouldn't be ready until around 5 pm. Well, this lady (and I use the term loosely) was yelling that that was NOT good enough and she wanted a room immediately in tower 6 and she was NOT going to wait
> 
> I felt sooo bad for that clerk because he was still being extremely friendly and was trying his best to suggest and alternate for her but she just wouldn't listen. I don't know the outcome because I got my room key and left.
> 
> Then it was time to move onto the dreaded parking pass pick up. I went over to that desk and showed them my check in form. The woman just gave me my pass - no trying to book me into a presentation - no hard sell - NOTHING! We also didn't receive a single phone call from them all week.



We had a similar experience at the wonderful sea side Wyndham Royal Vista in 2000 (yes, Y2K!).  The "b" ahead of us sounded like your's and she got no satisfaction regarding her early room demands. We stepped up, said no problem with the wait & just wanted to leave some groceries (which they let us do). When we returned at 3:30 (still early) we were pleasantly surprised when they said the room was ready and REALLY surprised when it was the Penthouse!  Since we had heard her demanding a top floor room we have always assumed they assigned it to us rather than give into her ranting and screaming.  We'll never know for sure but we sure did enjoy a great week in THE best unit at Royal Vista (the similar one next door was used as the model so you know it was a top notch location).


----------



## britt54311

Does anyone know or can confirm what is in the 3rd bedroom of a 3 bedroom unit?  I have seen that it is a queen and also seen that it is a second king.  also have seen somewhere it is another set of full size beds.  thks.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

britt54311 said:


> Does anyone know or can confirm what is in the 3rd bedroom of a 3 bedroom unit?  I have seen that it is a queen and also seen that it is a second king.  also have seen somewhere it is another set of full size beds.  thks.



The 3BRs are one King (master), one with two queens or two fulls (I think this varies in towers), and one with another king.  At least this is what I have learned from my research.


----------



## two*little*birds

ClanHarrison said:


> I guess I have nothing else to complain about...



LOL, I know it's off topic but couldn't help post too. As a fellow Canadian, I nearly fainted last week when it cost $83 to fill up my Hyundai Santa Fe!


----------



## grandmadebby2

britt54311 said:


> Does anyone know or can confirm what is in the 3rd bedroom of a 3 bedroom unit?  I have seen that it is a queen and also seen that it is a second king.  also have seen somewhere it is another set of full size beds.  thks.



Wyndhams Club Wyndham Plus Resort Vacation planning book show a 3 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek to have K,Q,2D,QS with a maximum occupancy of 10.  Itdoes not show what is in the presidential 3 bedroom.  But just for reference it shows the 4 bedroom presidential as having K,2D,K,2D with maximum occupancy of 12.  It may be different but I can usually depend on the book to be accurate.  It came out it 2009 and goes through 2011.


----------



## dtripli

cam&chris said:


> party-of-five said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the review of your recent stay.   Can you explain more about the "uncomfortable bed"... ie, too soft, too hard, too lumpy?   Thanks
> 
> We found the beds to be very comfortable - everyone will have a differing opinion though so I say just wait until you get there and judge for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add that I can not wait for you to post your pics as well!  We'll be at BC mid-June.  I was considering building 3 for a room request; so Im anxious to see your pics.  I've been checking the photo thread WAY to often to check for them! lol
> 
> Thanks again for the review.
Click to expand...


----------



## mnightin

I'm confused!  

October 2011 will be my first family trip to Disney. I found Bonnett Creek because we rented a similar unit for a trip to Wisconsin Dells, WI earlier this year, so I started thinking about lodging here instead of onsite. 

Here's my question -- how on earth could most families afford to stay onsite at Disney?  Granted, I need to get two rooms for my family, so the price is a bit higher for me.  But as I look at the onsite rates for the moderate resorts they're still at least 2x and sometimes 4x Bonnet Creek.  

Am I missing something?  Is it really that much more expensive on property?  Example - right now the Polynesian is about $4,000 for one week (two rooms).  BC is looking like about $1,000 for the same time.

I thought I'd ask this group because many of you have done both and you all see the benefits of BC.  Just wanted to make sure there aren't some crazy deals I'm unaware of on property before I move forward with BC.

Thanks so much!

Mnightin
DH, DS (8), DD (5), DD (7 months)
First trip to WDW this October!


----------



## linnell

No, you're not wrong, it is insanely expensive to stay onsite. There are discounts here and there, but for the most part the pluses are:
1) Location Location Location - if you're staying at the Polynesian (or Contemporary and Grand Floridian, you're on the monorail. Boardwalk, Yacht/Beach Club is walking distance to Epcot and DHS). 
2) Extra magic hours - some people love these, I just think it makes the parks more crowded
3) Disney Dining Plan -Prepay for all your meals. It used to be a better deal because appetizers and tip were included, but now it is just the entree and dessert. 
4) Free transportation

Some people just think if they're going to Disney, they need to stay at Disney to get the whole experience.

I loved staying on property last year, but we spoiled ourselves and stayed in a 1 bedroom villa and can't go back now. Our kids go to bed so early, that if we were all in one room... it'd be torture.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

mnightin said:


> I'm confused!
> 
> October 2011 will be my first family trip to Disney. I found Bonnett Creek because we rented a similar unit for a trip to Wisconsin Dells, WI earlier this year, so I started thinking about lodging here instead of onsite.
> 
> Here's my question -- how on earth could most families afford to stay onsite at Disney?  Granted, I need to get two rooms for my family, so the price is a bit higher for me.  But as I look at the onsite rates for the moderate resorts they're still at least 2x and sometimes 4x Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Am I missing something?  Is it really that much more expensive on property?  Example - right now the Polynesian is about $4,000 for one week (two rooms).  BC is looking like about $1,000 for the same time.
> 
> I thought I'd ask this group because many of you have done both and you all see the benefits of BC.  Just wanted to make sure there aren't some crazy deals I'm unaware of on property before I move forward with BC.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Mnightin
> DH, DS (8), DD (5), DD (7 months)
> First trip to WDW this October!



We love the Poly, both times we stayed there we had 40% off, but the room was still close to $1800 for 7 nights.  This year it would have been about $2600 for 9 nights, including 35% off.  Our 2 BR Pres unit is costing us $1700, so quite a savings.  Rooms at the Poly do sleep 5 so if your family includes everyone in your signature, you would only need 1 room.  You can't beat the convenience of the monorail.  For the price I would choose Bonnet Creek over any moderate or value resort.  We wanted to try something different this time for a few reasons, but I hope to go back to the Poly agian.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Am I missing something? Is it really that much more expensive on property? Example - right now the Polynesian is about $4,000 for one week (two rooms). BC is looking like about $1,000 for the same time.


No, you aren't missing anything.  But, "most families" don't stay at the Poly, or indeed at any of the MK-area Deluxe resorts.  They only need to fill the several hundred rooms they have; as long as there are enough people who will pay the premium, Disney is happy.  Ideally, Disney will price the rooms so that only *exactly* that many people think it is worth it, and everyone else thinks "too expensive for me."  Any price lower means Disney leaves money on the table.

In general, there are three desirable properties of any Disney lodging choice:

1: That it be a Disney resort (with access to perks and "magic").
2: That it be spacious so that you aren't on top of each other for the trip.
3: That it cost a reasonable amount of money.

Most of the time, you can have only two of these three.  So, you have to decide what you'll give up.


----------



## JimMIA

linnell said:


> No, you're not wrong, it is insanely expensive to stay onsite. There are discounts here and there, but for the most part the pluses are:
> 1) Location Location Location - if you're staying at the Polynesian (or Contemporary and Grand Floridian, you're on the monorail. Boardwalk, Yacht/Beach Club is walking distance to Epcot and DHS).


True, but the location, location, location benefit stops right there -- monorail resorts and Epcot resorts.  If you're anywhere else onsite, you don't have that benefit -- especially if you're at one of the values.


> 2) Extra magic hours - some people love these, I just think it makes the parks more crowded


Some do, but my experience has been that not all of the rides are open during EMH...and the ones closed are usually the ones I'm most interested in.


> 3) Disney Dining Plan -Prepay for all your meals. It used to be a better deal because appetizers and tip were included, but now it is just the entree and dessert.


We stopped that long ago; I don't consider it a benefit at all for our family.  We drive, and we prefer to eat offsite, even when we're staying at DVC.  The food is better, more varied, and less expensive. 


> 4) Free transportation


Free transportation is NOT a perk of staying onsite.  It's a perk of your theme park ticket.  Once you're onsite, you can use any of the Disney transportation no matter where you are staying.

And I'll add two additional benefits to staying onsite:

5)  Disney's Magical Express -- if you fly into Orlando, you can take the free DME to your onsite resort, and back to the airport at the end of your stay.  That's not a huge benefit, but it's nice for many onsite guests.

6)  Free theme park parking for those who drive.  That saves $14 or so per day for those who don't have APs.


----------



## truenancy

I'm so excited - we just booked through Ken Price for 7 nights in Nov-Dec. We've never stayed off-site, and I was having real trouble looking outside the world even though it made all kinds of sense. We've stayed at ASMu in a family suite, then stayed in a bunkbed room at WL. How could possibly go up from there (without going bankrupt). The condo thing is perfect - and close. DH wanted to look into renting a house, but I don't like being that far away (ok, 15 minutes) and being in a neighborhood. I like the hotel feel when I'm on vacation, with pools, restaurants, and people.

But I have to say, my friends all look at me like I'm slightly mad when I say we're staying off-site. I think I only have two friends who have ever "strayed" - both have huge families so multiple rooms would have been impossible. I tell everyone all the percs of WBC, but they don't seem convinced.

Fewer crowds for us!


----------



## cam&chris

I took so many great pictures of WBC while I was there last week and want to share them. I uploaded them to photobucket and then I clicked on the little postcard icon above here but can't get the URL from the pic on photobucket to paste in the space. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jwisnefske

Will I be asking too much?

We have just booked a 2 bedroom suite at WBC for my family of 6 this coming January. My parents are also going to meet us to help with our now 14 month twins and we have booked them a 1 bedroom suite. Both of these bookings were trades via RCI.

What I am wondering is that we would like to request that both rooms be near each other (same tower/floor). Can I call and put that request in and then also request a view of the fireworks or will I be asking for too much? I would prefer my parents to be closer to us, but would love to be able to look at the fireworks because I am not sure how many nights we will see them with 3 young children.

Any advice would be great and when do I call and make my requests?

Thanks everyone. Love reading all of the advice on this thread.


----------



## jwisnefske

cam&chris said:


> I took so many great pictures of WBC while I was there last week and want to share them. I uploaded them to photobucket and then I clicked on the little postcard icon above here but can't get the URL from the pic on photobucket to paste in the space. What am I doing wrong?



Would love to see your pics. Sorry I can't help but will keep watching to see if someone can. We are staying at WBC in January. Hope you had a great time. How was the transportation??


----------



## SalandJeff

truenancy said:


> ...We've never stayed off-site, and I was having real trouble looking outside the world even though it made all kinds of sense...



I am just like you in this regard.  We have been going to Disney every year for the past 20.  Always stayed on-site, former DVC owners.   We stayed at WBC last year because we went with family who were staying there.  It is fabulous, and I think because it is on Disney property, you don't feel so "off-site" if you know what I mean.   You are not going to believe how much room you have in the unit.  We are going again in November and even though I still got that twinge to book at a Disney resort, we are staying in a 2 bdrm at WBC.  We need an extra bedroom because my sister is coming.  I don't think I can go back to just staying in a hotel room!  

You made a great decision ... have a great time!


----------



## kreed

britt54311 said:


> Does anyone know or can confirm what is in the 3rd bedroom of a 3 bedroom unit?  I have seen that it is a queen and also seen that it is a second king.  also have seen somewhere it is another set of full size beds.  thks.



The Wyndham website shows the 3BR with 1 king room 1 queen room, 2doubles room and a queen or double pull out sofa.


----------



## Belle599

Obadiah Stane said:


> Just returned from WBC. Booked through Ken Price. Although our room request was not honored, we still got one on the 4th floor in building 5. The room was decent.  Nothing spectacular and not spotless by any means.  There was mold in some of the corners of the shower and in some areas of the grout between the tiles.  The bathroom and kitchen floors were not real clean, with quite a bit of dust buildup in the corners.  As we had to go to Wally World for food and supplies I picked up some cleaning materials and had the place looking much better in no time.
> 
> The room itself was in decent shape with nothing broken or worn out.  The bed was not real comfortable. The only reason we got a half ways decent sleep is because we were tired from how busy we were during the day.
> 
> We enjoyed the grounds including the pools and grilling areas.  With the exception of the above the resort was very nice and the people were very friendly.
> 
> We hit the water parks in the AM, then an afternoon break around the pool at the resort, and off to a theme park in the evening. We ate all our meals (but for the one below) in our room and grilled out each day.  Not only was the money savings huge, but we really enjoy that kind of thing.
> 
> The weather was fantastic for the eight days we were there.  Only one day did we have some afternoon t-storms and we just hung out inside during those.
> 
> As for the sales pitch, I politely made it clear right from the start we were not interested.  They did not push the issue at all, not even a phone call to the room.
> 
> The real good news of the trip?  I surprised my GF of 4+ years with an engagement ring during dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table in the castle the first night we were there.  We got lucky as that was the first night in seven months they had the windows uncovered from the construction going on.  With the window table and the fireworks launching outside of the window it was truly a magical evening. We will be returning in May 2012 for a wedding.
> 
> We plan on staying at WBC next May, although we hope the room is cleaner.



Thanks for your review!  We stayed at WBC from May 8 to 19 and I am going to echo a couple things you mentioned.  Overall, we had a lovely time, but I agree that the beds were not comfortable (were not supportive enough aka firm I suppose) and our room was not clean enough.  Initially I thought that perhaps my clean is just too picky but my DH, who usually doesn't really notice dust in the corners/hanging off the air vents, also mentioned this.  There was a lot of mould on the supershower and tub/shower.
We stayed in room 1296 in tower 5 (12th floor).  Over New Years I stayed in a 1 BR on floor 11 of tower 5 and did not have these complaints.  

Although neither of these complaints (yes I am probably picky) will keep me from returning to WBC, I think we will go back to a pool home for our next trip just for more privacy.  

Overall, for location and value, WBC cannot be beat!


----------



## DCTooTall

jwisnefske said:


> Will I be asking too much?
> 
> We have just booked a 2 bedroom suite at WBC for my family of 6 this coming January. My parents are also going to meet us to help with our now 14 month twins and we have booked them a 1 bedroom suite. Both of these bookings were trades via RCI.
> 
> What I am wondering is that we would like to request that both rooms be near each other (same tower/floor). Can I call and put that request in and then also request a view of the fireworks or will I be asking for too much? I would prefer my parents to be closer to us, but would love to be able to look at the fireworks because I am not sure how many nights we will see them with 3 young children.
> 
> Any advice would be great and when do I call and make my requests?
> 
> Thanks everyone. Love reading all of the advice on this thread.



You can always try.   Room Requests are best made by contacting the resort itself once they have your reservation in their system.   Based off the information that people have reported,  It does not appear that the resort gets the reservation from the Master Wyndham system until about 2 weeks prior to your arrival....   so you can always call them at the 2 week mark and make the room requests.

As for having both the rooms located near each other and a fireworks view,    it may be more difficult to get both requests granted.  1bdrm units are not as plentiful as 2bdrm units,   and I think in some towers they are only located on one side of the building.    Ultimately because of that,   there is a lot less flexibility in where your 1 bedroom unit would be located.   If the only available 1bdrm rooms are on lower level floors,  no matter which tower you are in you may not be able to get a firework view on that floor due to some obstruction (building across the lake,   trees,  parking garage,  etc).

That being said,    It never hurts to make your request known...  both thru the pre-arrival call,   and again when checking in.   I would however decide which is more important to you... the firework view or the being on the same floor/building,   and let them know which you'd prefer so that if there is a choice between 1 or the other,  they have the information available to make the choice that would possibly make you happier.


----------



## JimMIA

kreed said:


> The Wyndham website shows the 3BR with 1 king room 1 queen room, 2doubles room and a queen or double pull out sofa.


There are two types of 3-bedrooms -- 3 BR Deluxe and 3 BR Presidential.

On the Wyndham owners site it says the bed arrangement for the 3 BR Deluxe "varies," but it looks like King, King, 2 doubles, and a queen sleeper sofa on the floor plan.  The 3 BR deluxes vary from 1503 - 1560 sq Ft.  Max occupancy is listed at 10/6 or 10/8.

For the 3 BR Presidential, the description is K, K, 2 doubles, but in the floor plan the "doubles" appear to be the same size as the queen sleeper sofa.  The floor plan also shows a queen sleeper sofa, so it might be K, K, 2Q and the sleeper sofa.  However, the stated occupancy for the Presidential is only 8/6, so I'm not sure about that sleeper.  The 3 BR Presidentials are 1580 sq ft.

Probably the only way to know for sure is to call the resort and ask.


----------



## mnightin

Thank you all for helping me understand why people book onsite.  That helps!
It makes me more confident in booking BC for this October!  I'll plan to book 60 days out as we're going at a relatively quiet time (10/15-10/22).



> 1) Location Location Location - if you're staying at the Polynesian (or Contemporary and Grand Floridian, you're on the monorail. Boardwalk, Yacht/Beach Club is walking distance to Epcot and DHS).
> 2) Extra magic hours - some people love these, I just think it makes the parks more crowded
> 3) Disney Dining Plan -Prepay for all your meals. It used to be a better deal because appetizers and tip were included, but now it is just the entree and dessert.
> 4) Free transportation



That makes sense. I can also understand how once you start onsite, you don't think to go offsite.



> In general, there are three desirable properties of any Disney lodging choice:
> 
> 1: That it be a Disney resort (with access to perks and "magic").
> 2: That it be spacious so that you aren't on top of each other for the trip.
> 3: That it cost a reasonable amount of money.
> 
> Most of the time, you can have only two of these three. So, you have to decide what you'll give up.



Great summary - so true!



> Rooms at the Poly do sleep 5 so if your family includes everyone in your signature, you would only need 1 room.



We're actually bringing a nanny with us to manage the baby (yay - more time in the parks for me!), so do need that other bedroom.



> And I'll add two additional benefits to staying onsite:
> 
> 5) Disney's Magical Express -- if you fly into Orlando, you can take the free DME to your onsite resort, and back to the airport at the end of your stay. That's not a huge benefit, but it's nice for many onsite guests.
> 
> 6) Free theme park parking for those who drive. That saves $14 or so per day for those who don't have APs.



Good points.  Again, like your post said, not worth the tradeoffs for me.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

JimMIA said:


> There are two types of 3-bedrooms -- 3 BR Deluxe and 3 BR Presidential.
> 
> On the Wyndham owners site it says the bed arrangement for the 3 BR Deluxe "varies," but it looks like King, King, 2 doubles, and a queen sleeper sofa on the floor plan.  The 3 BR deluxes vary from 1503 - 1560 sq Ft.  Max occupancy is listed at 10/6 or 10/8.
> 
> For the 3 BR Presidential, the description is K, K, 2 doubles, but in the floor plan the "doubles" appear to be the same size as the queen sleeper sofa.  The floor plan also shows a queen sleeper sofa, so it might be K, K, 2Q and the sleeper sofa.  However, the stated occupancy for the Presidential is only 8/6, so I'm not sure about that sleeper.  The 3 BR Presidentials are 1580 sq ft.
> 
> Probably the only way to know for sure is to call the resort and ask.



That's why I was confused...we're in a 3BR presidential.  I'm glad to know there's a second K room!  Thanks!


----------



## JimMIA

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> That's why I was confused...we're in a 3BR presidential.  I'm glad to know there's a second K room!  Thanks!


If the bed arrangement in the 3 BR Presidential really matters, I would give them a call.  The occupancy and "privacy" numbers make me think the couch in the living room is just that...not a sleeper.

WBC's number is 407-238-3500 and they can tell you very quickly.


----------



## kreed

Jules425 said:


> Less than 3 weeks before our arrival at WBC! I'm scanned most of this thread over the past few weeks and while some things are more clear, others are not. I realize the internet is not wifi but some mentioned that they bring an inexpensive router with them. I asked the guy at Best Buy and he said you had to plug directly into the modem which I'm assuming is not in the room. How did some of you put your wifi in place?
> 
> We have a 2 bedroom deluxe reserved. Our children, 6 and 9, are strong swimmers and would not like the baby pool areas. They love lazy rivers and water slides. It sounds like asking for tower 5 would be best for us. Any other recommendations for when I call to make requests? Would love a fireworks view if possible. Not fond of noise coming from pool areas at night so lower floors would annoy the crap out of me. Since we are arriving on a Thursday, I'm guessing our requests will be more limited.
> 
> Thanks to all of you that have added so much to this thread. Its a wonderful resource!!!


Tower5 has a good fireworks view of both Magic Kingdom and Epcot which is on opposite side of pool. It is on the parking lot side though. There is a good pool and lazy river as well as a bar and grill.


----------



## Zoebear

Hey there, 
We are booked with Mike for July. At the time of booking (a few months ago now) I mentioned a request for Building 5 at the time - do you think I should mention it again, or call BC directly ? Or should I just wait until I get there? 



Any advice would be appreciated.
Tks.


----------



## horseshowmom

Zoebear said:


> Hey there,
> We are booked with Mike for July. At the time of booking (a few months ago now) I mentioned a request for Building 5 at the time - do you think I should mention it again, or call BC directly ? Or should I just wait until I get there?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Tks.



I called a week before I arrived. That said, when I actually arrived on Christmas Day, they had neglected to assign my room (which they generally do ahead of your arrival). I told them that I really wanted Building 5 with the fireworks view. She worked for a few minutes and was able to arrange it so I got what I wanted (loved watching the fireworks twice every night from our balcony ). Considering I was checking in on Christmas Day and got what I wanted, you probably will too (but I would still call a week ahead ).


----------



## Zoebear

Thanks!!!


----------



## britt54311

For those of you who stayed in a 3 bedroom unit.  Does the 3rd bedroom have a ceiling fan in it?  Just wondering if we should bring a fan because when we stayed in the 2 bedroom unit the double bed room didn't have a ceiling fan and was very warm in there.  Thanks


----------



## 2ofUs

britt54311 said:


> For those of you who stayed in a 3 bedroom unit.  Does the 3rd bedroom have a ceiling fan in it?  Just wondering if we should bring a fan because when we stayed in the 2 bedroom unit the double bed room didn't have a ceiling fan and was very warm in there.  Thanks



At my age, I take a folding fan & a shawl most places (restaurants, meetings, etc.) cause 'ya just never know' 

Haven't stayed in a 3 bedroom, but I know what you mean about some rooms.  It is possible that BC has fans for 'in-room' use, so you could call and ask.  That being said, I have a small side-table sized Vordado fan I pack when we travel (even to MIL home).  They sell for around $25 and are great!


----------



## Sugar Jones

I haeve another shuttle/car rental question.   Sorry to be a pain!


I have no plans to rent a car right now, but what if when we get there I hate the shuttle.   Is there somewhere near I can rent a car without too much hassle.  I'm not a huge fan of driving, but if it makes our vacation experience better I will have to do it.


----------



## verlee

There  are car rentals at the dolphin and car care center. National car rentals I think.


----------



## Ackpack

Sugar Jones said:


> I haeve another shuttle/car rental question.   Sorry to be a pain!
> 
> 
> I have no plans to rent a car right now, but what if when we get there I hate the shuttle.   Is there somewhere near I can rent a car without too much hassle.  I'm not a huge fan of driving, but if it makes our vacation experience better I will have to do it.



This is actually a question I was going to post myself... I'm also interested in this


----------



## Sugar Jones

verlee said:


> There  are car rentals at the dolphin and car care center. National car rentals I think.



Thank you!  The thought makes me nervous already, but it shouldn't be too bad getting to and from the parks right?     I don't know if I could do from the airport to the hotel though.   Gah, I don't know what to do.  

Can I say I'm a bit OCD since I'm worrying about this already and our trip isn't until Sept/2012 and it's not 100% for sure


----------



## 2ofUs

Sugar Jones said:


> I haeve another shuttle/car rental question.   Sorry to be a pain!
> 
> 
> I have no plans to rent a car right now, but what if when we get there I hate the shuttle.   Is there somewhere near I can rent a car without too much hassle.  I'm not a huge fan of driving, but if it makes our vacation experience better I will have to do it.



All major car rental companies have locations in or near WDW. If you have a favorite, go to their website and check for their location(s) - try entering Lake Buena Vista rather than Orlando. Most, if not ALL, will arrange to pick you up from your resort, as well as take you back when you turn in the vehicle. Also check their current discount coupons.  You might even wish to make an advance reservation - just in case - to get a good deal since they don't charge if you cancel.  Once you have a ressie, check for coupons every few weeks (and every few days as your trip nears) since they often offer GREAT last-minute discounts you can add.  You may find the best pricing using Alamo from MCO airport.  We have gotten a mid-size for 7 days for as little as $125 on past trips.

My hubby LOVES to drive a WDW, though it can get a bit confusing if you aren't familiar with the layout.  GPS helps but can sometimes lead you astray. Before hubby memorized everywhere, I used MapQuest pre-trip to print out directions from BC to various places.  Once you have the BC address (9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL32830) you can use that as a START location, then enter "Disney Magic Kingdom" and MapQuest will pull up address options such as "Disney-Magic Kingdom Theme Pk, 3111 World Dr, Orlando, FL 32830" and this goes for Disney Hollywood Studios, etc. 

Caution, not all streets are clearly marked so allow time, but in all honesty, we wouldn't stay at BC without a vehicle.  Their transport is getting MUCH better than when they first opened, but is still no where near as convenient as Disney's own buses.

There is always the option of a cab.  BC is very near EPCOT, HS, DTD, not too far from AK, but a good distance from MK.  Actually, from our balcony at BC we could see POP Century 50's building right next door and Caribbean Beach off to our left.  In the distance we could see Tower of Terror and way further was Expedition Everest.  For all intent and purpose, you are as good as 'on-property' location wise, but it is NOT Disney owned.

Enjoy BC - we stay there often and LOVE the rooms and the location - hard to beat for the price!


----------



## saysay

Zoebear said:


> Hey there,
> We are booked with Mike for July. At the time of booking (a few months ago now) I mentioned a request for Building 5 at the time - do you think I should mention it again, or call BC directly ? Or should I just wait until I get there?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Tks.



I always call BC direct a couple days before our trip to confirm our reservation still there and mention it then. I also state to them I realized it is not guaranteed.  They have always been nice to me about it and I have gotten request the 2 times I went, though last time, we had to wait a few minutes till our unit was ready.  No biggie, they gave us choice to wait or not.


----------



## cam&chris

View from 6th floor of tower 3





View of main building from our balcony in tower 3





Kitchen





Living room





Dining room


----------



## cam&chris

Pool at tower 6





Slide at tower 6





Lazy river tower 5





Mini golf





Pirate ship pool and slide tower 6





View of tower 4 (left side) and tower 5 (right side) from balcony in tower 3


----------



## cam&chris

Tower 6





Gas grills and picnic tables outside tower 3





Tower 2 (left side) and tower 1 (right side)





Pool between tower 3 and tower 2 with small kids area (mushroom shaped fountain) and mini golf





Fireworks from our balcony 6th floor of tower 3 (room 652)





Fireworks again from our balcony


----------



## breint

this makes me want to join in the fun


----------



## CookieDiva

Those are wonderful pictures cam&chris!


----------



## lorimay

I would like to thank everyone on this thread!!!
We were looking to book Bonnet Creek for 3 nights in Sept. on the direct website the total cost was over $700.00.
But after reading thru the thread, we researched vacationupgrades.com and were able to book from Denise for less than $500 for the same room.

SO A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU!!!!

I am so looking foward to our stay.

Lori


----------



## Jozymouse

Hello!

I did a timeshare tour of the Bonnet Creek 2 years ago and thought it was lovely. We are considering going for a week to WDW/Universal in August and I can get the same price at the Bonnet Creek than at Disney's Pop Century (approx $111 a night). But then at the Bonnet Creek i have to pay the hotel parking + the parks parking but it would have been nice to try a "fancier" hotel for once. What do you guys think? thanks!


----------



## grandmadebby2

Jozymouse said:


> Hello!
> 
> I did a timeshare tour of the Bonnet Creek 2 years ago and thought it was lovely. We are considering going for a week to WDW/Universal in August and I can get the same price at the Bonnet Creek than at Disney's Pop Century (approx $111 a night). But then at the Bonnet Creek i have to pay the hotel parking + the parks parking but it would have been nice to try a "fancier" hotel for once. What do you guys think? thanks!



It doesn't cost to park at Bonnet Creek if you are staying there.  They also have free shuttle to and from the Disney parks, not sure about Universal.  You can save some money by having breakfast in your room.  I enjoy both Pop and Bonnet Creek but for a week Bonnet Creek will offer more room when not at the parks.


----------



## Jozymouse

Thanks!

On the Hilton website and alos on Mousavers.com, it clearly states that its $13 for self park and $20 for valet......????


----------



## mareed

Jozymouse said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On the Hilton website and alos on Mousavers.com, it clearly states that its $13 for self park and $20 for valet......????



That's for the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  This thread is (at least mostly if not entirely) about Wyndham Bonnet Creek which is the timeshare with 1-4 bedroom condos.  The Hilton would be standard hotel rooms.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Jozymouse said:


> Hello!
> 
> I did a timeshare tour of the Bonnet Creek 2 years ago and thought it was lovely. We are considering going for a week to WDW/Universal in August and I can get the same price at the Bonnet Creek than at Disney's Pop Century (approx $111 a night). But then at the Bonnet Creek i have to pay the hotel parking + the parks parking but it would have been nice to try a "fancier" hotel for once. What do you guys think? thanks!



How many people are you travelling with?  With Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the $14 a day to park at the parks you will get 2 bedrooms, 3 tvs, free washer and dryer, 2 baths, full kitchen, etc.  You'll earn that $14 back pretty quickly just via laundry and one meal at "home".  And look at those pictures that were just posted, so much nicer than pop century.  We spent 8 nights in March, we still talk about the hotel almost every day.


----------



## vijays

The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, the 400 room Wyndham Hotel still under construction, and an 18 hole golf course.


----------



## dtripli

Great pictures....thank you so much for taking the time to post.  We will be at BC mid-June.  I was going to request building #4 because someone said the kiddy "mushroom" pool at 3 was always freezing....so I thought well atlease #4 is closer to main building/splash area (we have a 3 year old)....but now Im thinking I should just request building #3 after seeing your pictures!!!  So torn! lol.....


----------



## act1980

What towers are the 2 bedroom presidential units in?

Thanks


----------



## mjfisherdc

We will be at BC for our first time in sept.  Does anybody know if there is a grocery store nearby that carries gluten free foods?  My DS is on a special diet and I am hoping to find the stuff I need close by.  I will have my own vehicle.

Thanks


----------



## act1980

I have been comparing the floor plans and the 2 bedroom presidential units seem to have smaller bedrooms.

Can someone confirm this please?


----------



## MDsMomma

We are here now! We arrived around 1ish and were able to check in. My request was met for building 5 fireworks view.. 
We then went over to get our parking pass at this very festive balloons decorations etc The woman handed us a paper to fill out and said it was the 2nd part of registration. She gave one to me and one to my mom.. she asked if we were owners and we said with RCI.. I told her the reservation was in my mom's name I won't fill one out.. She said each adult staying needed to.. I said there were more adults but not with us.. My mom filled out name address dob they wanted to know your age and other random stuff.. she didn't fill it out and either did I.. we had 1 missed call so far.. 

We went to the pool.. zero entry at 5 and 6.. check out towels at 5.. they both were crazy busy at 4pm we walked over to the other pools and they were dead.. empty chairs everywhere.. there was a bar/restaurant at our building and a bar at 6 as well.. 

I'll let you guys know more later!!


----------



## snappy

1, 2, and 3 bedroom presidential units only in building 6.


----------



## snappy

act1980 said:


> I have been comparing the floor plans and the 2 bedroom presidential units seem to have smaller bedrooms.
> 
> Can someone confirm this please?



I just got back last night from a 1 BR presidential.  I have not seen the 2 BR presidentials but the 1 BR presidential bedroom was huge.

I will try and post some pictures.

The unit had a very nice stained beaded board ceiling in the living room/dining room.  Nice stainless steel  GE profile appliances-stove, ice in door fridge, microwave, dishwasher.  Also full size washer drier.  The countertops in kitchen and both lavatory sink areas were nice grade granite.  It had a triangle shape jacuzzi, bigger than the ones in the deluxe units and a nice glass door walk in shower.  The furniture/lamps/ drapes were upgraded. compared to the deluxe units. There were nice wood blinds on all windows as well as the door (not sliding door) leading to balcony.  Nice Bose system in living room (surround sound) and smaller bedside Bose unit in BR.

The actual bedding (mattress, sheets, and comforter) seemed same as deluxe, as did the towels (very average).  I stayed at the Hilton Bonnet Creek before checking into to the Wyndham and the bedding and towels were all nicer quality than at the Wyndham.  The bedding at the Waldorf where I stayed a few months ago was a step higher than the Hilton.

I liked the lazy river by building one much better.  Fewer kids, which was nice as I was traveling alone without family. The poolside chairs are better at towers 5 and 6 than tower 1 but I like the lazy river at tower 1 better.

You can check out towels at tower 6 or tower 1.


----------



## snappy

bedroom


----------



## snappy

from entry way into kitchen


----------



## snappy

living room/dining room


----------



## disneypalgal

In our week there we didn't see a lot of toddlers in the mushroom pool. The splash pads over by the main bulding were much more fun for our newly turned 5 year old - he had no interest in the mushroom and that was our "home" pool. He also enjoyed the zero entry pools IMMENSELY. There's a little play area in the pirate pool that the very little ones enjoy as well. 

I'd stay by the splash pad and walk over to the mushroom pool - it really isn't a long walk (it looks a lot bigger than it is) and part of the charm, for us, was to pool hop.

p.




dtripli said:


> Great pictures....thank you so much for taking the time to post.  We will be at BC mid-June.  I was going to request building #4 because someone said the kiddy "mushroom" pool at 3 was always freezing....so I thought well atlease #4 is closer to main building/splash area (we have a 3 year old)....but now Im thinking I should just request building #3 after seeing your pictures!!!  So torn! lol.....


----------



## dtripli

disneypalgal said:


> In our week there we didn't see a lot of toddlers in the mushroom pool. The splash pads over by the main bulding were much more fun for our newly turned 5 year old - he had no interest in the mushroom and that was our "home" pool. He also enjoyed the zero entry pools IMMENSELY. There's a little play area in the pirate pool that the very little ones enjoy as well.
> 
> I'd stay by the splash pad and walk over to the mushroom pool - it really isn't a long walk (it looks a lot bigger than it is) and part of the charm, for us, was to pool hop.
> 
> p.



Thanks disneypalgal...I guess I'll stick with my original building 4 request and stop obsessing! lol....


----------



## act1980

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## act1980

Just called the resort and thought I would mention that the check in desk at tower 6 is only for people staying in the presidential units


----------



## snappy

There are also bell service guys to get your stuff out of your car and up to your unit in building 6.  I found it nice to park in the parking garage just past building 6.  kept the car a lot cooler.

There were 3 to 4 computers in a little room next to the activities area in the lobby you could use to pick up email, look up stuff on the internet or print your boarding passes.

I had at least 6 missed calls I suppose from the people at the sales desk. I just ignored them.


----------



## mrzrich

How much vacation could you get for 526,000 points?  I was searching ebay and saw a resale available.  It says the maintenance fees are $2600 a year.  I'd need to get a few trips out of that to make it worth my while.  So say I wanted a 2 bedroom.  Maybe one peak week.  Could I get a few non peak trips a year as well?


----------



## Justbranches5

The resort is amazing...even better than I expected! There is so much to do, I am glad we decided to only use 2 of our days at the parks. I will try to post some pictures before the end of the week.  We are really enjoying the lazy rivers and my 7 year old LOVES the slide at the pirate ship pool.  I wish we were going to be here for 2 or 3 weeks 
The staff have been very nice & helpful. No problems at the parking pass desk. Today we got a note on our door offering $175 AMEX card + 3day, 2 nite future trip (didn't say here though) in exchange for a 90 min presentation...I think we will pass!


----------



## act1980

Justbranches5 said:


> The resort is amazing...even better than I expected! There is so much to do, I am glad we decided to only use 2 of our days at the parks. I will try to post some pictures before the end of the week.  We are really enjoying the lazy rivers and my 7 year old LOVES the slide at the pirate ship pool.  I wish we were going to be here for 2 or 3 weeks
> The staff have been very nice & helpful. No problems at the parking pass desk. Today we got a note on our door offering $175 AMEX card + 3day, 2 nite future trip (didn't say here though) in exchange for a 90 min presentation...I think we will pass!



Can I ask what tower you're in?


----------



## JimMIA

mrzrich said:


> How much vacation could you get for 526,000 points?  I was searching ebay and saw a resale available.  It says the maintenance fees are $2600 a year.  I'd need to get a few trips out of that to make it worth my while.  So say I wanted a 2 bedroom.  Maybe one peak week.  Could I get a few non peak trips a year as well?


One Prime week at WBC would be 224,000 points in a 2 BR deluxe or 308,000 in either a 3 BR deluxe or 2 BR Presidential.  Obviously the points cost varies quite a bit depending on resort and season.  

A couple of weeks ago, we stayed at WBC in a 1 BR deluxe for 9,000 points X 5 nights.  At our maintenance fee costs at Smoky Mountains, that cost us abou $40 per night.

526,000 points is a pretty large Wyndham contract.  We have about 500,000, but that's shared by three families.  Also, the maintenance fees quoted sound about right...about $5 per thousand points.  You can do better than that...and a lot worse.


----------



## JimMIA

I'd also recommend going over to the TUG Wyndham forum and reading their excellent Wyndham Advice Articles (ignoring the stuff about bargain-basement RCI exchanges, because that has changed since the Articles were written).  That will give you a good understanding about Wyndham's timeshare system, which is a prerequisite before buying.

You will also need to study up on buying a timeshare on eBay.  It's not as simple as it looks.

Do NOT EVER buy ANY timeshare directly from the developer.  If you do, you will pay much, much more than you should.


----------



## Brian Noble

> One Prime week at WBC would be 203,000 points in a 2 BR deluxe


I believe it might be 224,000.


----------



## JimMIA

Brian Noble said:


> I believe it might be 224,000.


Ooops!  You're right Brian!  Guess I looked at that chart too quickly.


----------



## snappy

cam&chris said:


> I took so many great pictures of WBC while I was there last week and want to share them. I uploaded them to photobucket and then I clicked on the little postcard icon above here but can't get the URL from the pic on photobucket to paste in the space. What am I doing wrong?



I used photobucket yesterday to upload pictures here and had trouble at first because it has been a while since I did this.

All I did was upload my pictures from my computer to photobucket.  Then you go to the picture you want to post once it is in photobucket.  When you select the picture there is a square to the right of the picture that is called share this photo.  If you click on the spcae that contains the URL for the third item down  that is called IMG code, it will automaticially be copied.  the word "copied" will display in yellow briefly.  All you then have to do is go to your disboard post and do the command copy.

It will copy the IMG URL for you there.  It is not necessary to use the postcard icon above your post at all.

I hope it works for you.  I found it very easy.

Let me know if you have any trouble.


----------



## act1980

Are there any websites that you can direct me to so I can see the layout of tower 6?

I want to locate all of the 2 bedroom presidential units as I've heard that most of them face the parking lot.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

We will be staying at BC from Nov 22 - 27.  We will have our own car and are more interested in our room being close or convenient to parking (rather than the view or close to pools).  Anyone have ideas where we should request our room to be?


----------



## act1980

Cdn Gal said:


>



Is the last picture of tower 6?

Thanks


----------



## 2ofUs

disneymomoftwins said:


> We will be staying at BC from Nov 22 - 27.  We will have our own car and are more interested in our room being close or convenient to parking (rather than the view or close to pools).  Anyone have ideas where we should request our room to be?



Parking for all the Tower buildings are next to each building, so there is some walking included for any/all of them.

The original building (to the right of main building) does have parking right in front of the building, so you might consider that more convenient.  Before the Towers went up, we stayed there and had a great view of Epcot at night, but not sure what you would be able to see now?

Truly, even when we were exahusted, we didn't have much of a problem with parking/walking - not at all like most of the Disney resorts.


----------



## 2ofUs

act1980 said:


> Is the last picture of tower 6?
> 
> Thanks



Stayed there in Sept 2010 and looked like this picture.  Ours was on 12th floor on the lake side.  Beautiful room and amazing view.  We get our points from dear friends who are Platinum owners and we checked-in (rather pre-checked) @ 7:15 am on our arrival morning.  Perhaps both of those things, along with being there in a slower month, combined to get us the view?


----------



## Disney Ella

disneymomoftwins said:


> We will be staying at BC from Nov 22 - 27.  We will have our own car and are more interested in our room being close or convenient to parking (rather than the view or close to pools).  Anyone have ideas where we should request our room to be?



There are parking lots (or garages) behind the buildings, so you won't be far from your car no matter what tower you are in. If you enter the Bonnet Creek address 9560 Via Encinas, Orlando, FL 32830) in Google or another search engine's map section and select satellite view, you can see the towers and parking lots.


----------



## Tracey123

Just returned from WBC on Saturday and had a great trip thanks to all of you on this board.  I learned so much from all of you.  We stayed in tower 5 on the 13th floor with a lake view.  We could see the Tower of Terror from our villa.  The villas are very spacious and nicely decorated.  We used Garden Grocer to deliver groceries to us and it worked out great.  

We ate mostly off of the property and drove to the parks.  I would definitely stay at WBC again.  The kids enjoyed the lazy river and it looks like the new hotel is going to open later this year.  The sign read that there will be 5 new restaurants at the new hotel.  I wasn't crazy about the food at the pool bar, it was just ok.  So hopefully the new restaurants will be good.


----------



## tmoret

2 Questions....

   1. What buildings have 3 bed rooms?
   2. Is there any way to have someone going soon or some that may have copies of the resturant menues on site?


----------



## JimMIA

Disney Ella said:


> There are parking lots (or garages) behind the buildings, so you won't be far from your car no matter what tower you are in. If you enter the Bonnet Creek address 9560 Via Encinas, Orlando, FL 32830) in Google or another search engine's map section and select satellite view, you can see the towers and parking lots.


Or the same address in Lake Buena Vista, FL.

And for what it's worth, BC was not on my GPS, but when I saved it as a Favorite, it saved itself as Vineland, FL.  So one of those should work.

To the basic question of parking -- don't worry about it.  It's right there -- generally behind the tower.  We were in Tower 4 and parked most of the time in the parking garage which is more or less located right behind Tower 5...maybe a 50 yard walk from Tower 4.

Luggage carts on checkout day, however....  Apparently some folks sleep with luggage carts.


----------



## grandmadebby2

tmoret said:


> 2 Questions....
> 
> 1. What buildings have 3 bed rooms?
> 2. Is there any way to have someone going soon or some that may have copies of the resturant menues on site?



All the buildings have 3 bedroom condos but only building 6 has 3 bedroom presidential condos.  Don't know about the menu's when we were there last time they didn't have a restaurant just a grill that sold hot dogs, hamb etc.


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> Is the last picture of tower 6?
> 
> Thanks



  That actually looks like a picture of the model of tower 5.  With it's placement on the lake and the "cloverleaf" pool you can see almost directly across the lake,     The positioning definately makes me think Tower 5 instead of Tower 6.




tmoret said:


> 2 Questions....
> 
> 1. What buildings have 3 bed rooms?
> 2. Is there any way to have someone going soon or some that may have copies of the resturant menues on site?




1.  As someone else mentioned,   all the buildings have some 3bdrm units in them.    

2.  There REALLY isn't much to see.  Bar food at the 2 pool bars... which mean burgers, sandwiches, wraps...   the little snack shop in the main building (burgers, sandwiches, wraps)... and you can order pizza from the onsite bar/restaurant.          There isn't a whole lot of variety currently on the onsite food options.   However,  that is subject to change when the new hotel opens.


----------



## act1980

DCTooTall said:


> That actually looks like a picture of the model of tower 5.  With it's placement on the lake and the "cloverleaf" pool you can see almost directly across the lake,     The positioning definately makes me think Tower 5 instead of Tower 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  As someone else mentioned,   all the buildings have some 3bdrm units in them.
> 
> 2.  There REALLY isn't much to see.  Bar food at the 2 pool bars... which mean burgers, sandwiches, wraps...   the little snack shop in the main building (burgers, sandwiches, wraps)... and you can order pizza from the onsite bar/restaurant.          There isn't a whole lot of variety currently on the onsite food options.   However,  that is subject to change when the new hotel opens.



Thanks for your reply.

Do you know where I can view decent pictures of tower 6? I am trying to find the location of my room.

Many thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do you know where I can view decent pictures of tower 6? I am trying to find the location of my room.
> 
> Many thanks



They are around.  I think I've seen them on some thread around here,   but sadly can't point you directly to them.

The building is located just to the left of the Tower 5 in that model picture you posted... directly across the lake from the main lobby building.


----------



## Justbranches5

J
And for what it's worth said:
			
		

> Not on ours either. We had to plug in Downtown Disney & just went past it to Chelonia Drive where the WBC main sign is on the left.
> 
> We are here now and it's raining today so I have a few minutes to post a few things
> 
> If you have small kids, you may want to bring styrofoam bowls & plates for them as the ones they have here are VERY large and heavy for children.  Also, someone said #4 cone shaped filters for the coffee pot...ours used basket filters. I would bring those as you can make them work in either. We found the water to be a little distasteful for drinking & making coffee so we picked up a couple gallons of drinking water (it's not horrible, just not what we are used to).
> The new summer activities schedule came out today. Haven't gotten one yet, but I'll try to remember to bring one home & scan it.
> 
> We haven't eaten in any of the eateries on the property but when we went to the pirate ship pool by building, next to the bar they had Hot Dogs or hamburgers with chips & a drink for $6-7 (you have to pay at the bar, but that was the price the guy handling them told me).  I thought that was a decent deal.
> 
> Oh & the little info booklet they give you at check-in states clearly that all the pools are OPEN FROM 8AM-12 MIDNIGHT, so that should clear up that often debated question
> 
> At the parking pass desk, they gave us several nice little gift bags with razors (not disposable!), & several other kinds of samples in them. Very nice!
> 
> For chess players, there are 2 chess boards across from the activity desk & a huge "Lifesize" one at the play ground by building 1. My 7 year old loved playing with her dad every day & we brought our own chess set unnecessarily.
> 
> If you need to print something while you are here, you can email it to yourself & log into your email at the computers in the activity room & print from there.
> 
> If you plan on grilling while you are here, stop by your local dollar store before you go or walmart here and pick up some foil disposable pans to bring your cooked food back up to eat or for your leftovers. All the stuff in the kitchens are glass and the foil pans came in very handy.
> 
> I can't say enough about how wonderful this resort is.  Do yourself (& your kids) a favor and DON'T overbook yourself at the parks. Your kids will be miserable if you spend all that money for 5 day passes and make them leave WBC every day for the parks when they would be just as happy (or happier) relaxing here at the resort   We did just 2 days at the parks this trip and are SO glad to have had 3 full days to just relax here in the pools and enjoy all the wonderful activities they have here for the whole family! We plan on coming back next time & skipping the parks altogether
> 
> Well, that's all for now...the rain is almost passed--yay!!! Hopefully I have "payed it forward" a bit and added some information to this wonderful thread.


----------



## jkwilliams

Do you mind sharing what incentives/gifts they are offering at Wyndham Bonnet Creek in exchange for attending the time share presentation? I am specifically curious what % discount they might be offering on park tickets if you do agree to attend. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Justbranches5

jkwilliams said:


> Do you mind sharing what incentives/gifts they are offering at Wyndham Bonnet Creek in exchange for attending the time share presentation? I am specifically curious what % discount they might be offering on park tickets if you do agree to attend. Any info would be appreciated!



If you click back on my last 2 posts, I mentioned the offer they hung on our door. I did not get any offers on park tickets. They did ask me at the desk if we had our tickets, which we did, so they didn't offer us that...sorry!  I think the longer you hold out the better the offers are, but we aren't interested regardless (unless they offer us a cool million  ) Then I think I would bite!


----------



## JimMIA

Justbranches5 said:


> At the parking pass desk, they gave us several nice little gift bags with razors (not disposable!)


Those are provided so you can slash your wrists if you go to the sales weasel presentation and BUY!

Just so you know, you can buy Wyndham timeshare points on eBay for $1 plus closing (and in some cases, with free closing).  [ETA:  Not talking about $1/1 point -- I mean $1 TOTAL for several hundred THOUSAND Wyndham points.]  

Before anyone buys ANY timeshare (including DVC) they should do a LOT of research, especially about buying on the resale market.


----------



## JimMIA

Justbranches5 said:


> I can't say enough about how wonderful this resort is.  Do yourself (& your kids) a favor and DON'T overbook yourself at the parks. Your kids will be miserable if you spend all that money for 5 day passes and make them leave WBC every day for the parks when they would be just as happy (or happier) relaxing here at the resort   We did just 2 days at the parks this trip and are SO glad to have had 3 full days to just relax here in the pools and enjoy all the wonderful activities they have here for the whole family! We plan on coming back next time & skipping the parks altogether


Great advice.  We just did 5 1/2 days, but spent 4 days at Disney.  We had a great time, as always, but the one full day at WBC was a real highlight.  

All of our trips from now on are going to be a full week, probably with no more than 3 days at WDW parks.


----------



## TwinMomma1003

I recently stumbled upon this website and have been reading this whole thread (long!) but loving it! We are staying at WBC in September with our almost 4 yr old twin boys. I'm SO excited after reading all the reviews and thoughts. This will be the boys first trip to Disney! Can't wait!!


----------



## TotoToo

TwinMomma1003 said:


> I recently stumbled upon this website and have been reading this whole thread (long!) but loving it! We are staying at WBC in September with our almost 4 yr old twin boys. I'm SO excited after reading all the reviews and thoughts. This will be the boys first trip to Disney! Can't wait!!



What a wonderful time. Seeing the park through new eyes (2 in this case) makes it new all over again for you too!  I remember our first trip with our daughter when she was small & it was one of our most enjoyable ever.  We have largely soured on most of Disney since but that doesn't change the memories of that really special trip.


----------



## Jules425

Checked in this afternoon right around 4 PM with no problems. Everyone has been very friendly so far. Our request for tower 5 parking lot views was honored. Loved watching the fireworks from Epcot this evening. I'm tired since I've been up since 4 AM for a full day of travel so please excuse my short choppy sentences.


----------



## Candit98

After months of stalking this thread we have taken our trip to Bonnet Creek and I thought I would share our experience.  My husband and I (both in our 30's) took the trip May 13-20th.  We stayed in a two bedroom deluxe in building four on the second floor facing the lake.  Our trip was intended to be relaxing just attending the TPC at Sawgrass and seeing Seaworld.  

We arrived at 2:30 on a Friday and was worried about checking in before 4 but was pleasantly surprised had no one in front of us in line and was able to get our room right away.  The room was clean, spacious and having the second bathroom was a godsend.  We also did 2 loads of laundry while we were there.  We then headed to a nearby Wal-mart to stock up for grocery's.  We were on a tight budget and did fairly well only eating out twice.  The room was well stocked but I will recommend getting baggies for leftovers.  We flew down so had to try to buy things that we wouldn't have to throw away like ketchup, mustard, milk, etc.  

We hit the pools everyday and especially like all of the hot tubs hidden away that didn't have a lot of kids in them.  The pools are very nice and lots of fun areas for kids.  

Overall our stay here was wonderful.  We had to leave a day early due to a death in the family and would like to be able to come back and enjoy a full week.  The staff were wonderful and helpful trying to get arrangements back and very accomodating in us having to leave early.


----------



## SoLonely

Thanks to everyone on this Thread for all of the helpful information about WBC.  As a result of this Thread, I learned about WBC and saved $1,000 or more over a stay that I had reserved at the Beach Club.  I would like to provide my review of WBC as a way of thanking you for the great tips/advice and to help others who might be considering a stay at WBC.

We arrived at Noon on Sunday (5/29) for check-in.  Front Desk took down our information and we got our parking pass at that time.  Our room wasn't ready (Tower 4 requested), so we went to Downtown Disney to eat lunch and walk around.  At 1:30 p.m., Front Desk called to say that our room was ready.  Tower 4, High Floor with Lake View.  I don't know why, but I was surprised that they called.  I assumed that we would be coming back at 4 p.m. to a crowded lobby to "check in" again.  

Below are my impressions of the resort (we have never stayed off-site before and have stayed on-site approximately 20+ times from All Stars/Pop to Poly in price):

Pros:

2 BR Deluxe.  Having the extra space has been great.  The room to spread out and have an extra bedroom/bathroom has been a true luxury.
Our food bill outside of the groceries has been approximately $200.  We will probably end up with a total food bill of $500 for 7 days.  Averaging $70/day for our family at Disney is a good deal.  On the DDP, we would have spent over $100/day on food.

The pools.  Tower 4 has been a great location for us.  It is a 2 minute walk to the Main Bldg.  Tower 4 has a quieter pool, because it doesn't have any "features."  It is a 1 minute walk to the lazy river at Tower 5 and is a 2 minute walk to the Pirate Pool at Tower 6.  There are several grills located at the end of the building.  For anyone curious, there is an ice machine located in the lobby of Tower 4 as you exit to the pool.  It is very convenient for filling up a cooler on the way to the pool for the day.  We have visited all of the pools and have found them all to be very good.

Activities.  We have played putt-putt, ping pong and attended the Gator Show.  The activities employees seem to have a lot of energy and are friendly and helpful.  There is an activities desk located in the Main Building and in Tower 6.

Location.  I truly did not appreciate how great the WBC location was until we arrived.  It might be the most convenient resort in WDW.  We have our car on our trip, so we have driven to the parks for the first time in our 20+ visits to WDW.  This has been the biggest surprise for us.  We have loved it.  It took us 5 minutes to get to Epcot (12 minutes from the time we left WBC until we were in the park).  In fact, I am convinced that we parked closer than the Disney bus drop-off point.  It was so convenient that we decided to come back to WBC after lunch for a few hours to rest.  Later that afternoon, we drove 4 minutes over the Boardwalk and ate there before entering the Epcot countries through the back entrance.  It is probably a 3 minute drive to Downtown Disney, Typhoon Lagoon and to DHS.  On the day that we visited MK, we left WBC at 8:35 and were inside the park by 9:10.  In the future, when we stay on-site, we will drive to the parks instead of using the Disney buses (with the possible exception of MK due to the proximity of the bus drop-off location near the entrance).

Minor Cons:

Front Desk Service.  While the front desk staff has not been rude, we have not found them to be particularly helpful or welcoming either.  We had a problem with our keys (they were not demagnetized, but they simply would not work).  I had to return to the Main Building on 4 occasions before the issue was resolved.  Not terrible as Tower 4 is a very short walk to the Main Building, but this could have been a terrible situation if we were located in Tower 3.  On the other hand, they did honor our building request and allowed us to check in early.

Pool crowds/noise.  We haven't found it difficult to find a chair, but the more popular pools are definitely more crowded and livelier.  Sometimes it is difficult to locate a tube at the lazy river at Tower 5 and sometimes the Pirate Pool area at Tower 6 is a little too crowded for my taste.  All in all, it hasn't been terrible by any means, but a minor nuisance at times.  For those looking for peace and quiet (we haven't been with a 9 yo and 5 yo), there definitely seems to be more noise at the Tower 5 and 6 pools with less crowds at the Tower 3 & 4 pools and the main building pool.  Also, the crowds tend to follow the live music.  If live music for the day is at Tower 4, then the crowd at Tower 4 will be larger than Tower 3 and vice versa.

Cooking, Cleaning and Lack of On-Site Dining:  We are on vacation, but we are cooking and cleaning on a daily basis.  On the flip side, we are saving a great deal of money, but there is definitely some work involved.  Also, there are not great options for dining at WBC.  The pool bars are great for drinks and they do offer food options at reasonable prices (compared to WDW).  However, the food is average with little variety.  Great in a pinch, but I wouldn't want to eat it every meal.  Also, we have particular restaurants that we always dine in at WDW.  We haven't visited most of these restaurants this trip, because we are staying at WBC, we are not on the DDP and don't feel that the additional expense is warranted when we have groceries in the room.  As a result, I have missed not eating at some of our favorite places.

Things to Consider for First Timers to WBC:

Lack of Disney theme.  This has been a positive for us on this trip as we did not want this to be our normal Disney trip.  Typically, we stay on site with a 4 or 5 day park hopper and go from rope drop to fireworks hopping from park to park.  We really wanted to have a relaxing vacation this trip and try some of the things that we always say we want to do but never seem to have time for (i.e. water parks, putt-putt, Downtown Disney, etc.).  We specifically chose not to buy our 3 or 4 day theme park tickets until we arrived, because we didn't want to feel compelled to visit the parks every day.  As a result, we have only purchased  2 day MYW tickets + WP&MF option.  We have taken things on our schedule and have only visited MK and Epcot in 5 days.  Tomorrow, we will visit TL and that will be it for this trip.  However, we have been to DTD twice (including DisneyQuest), visited the Boardwalk and played two rounds of putt-putt at WBC.  Importantly, we are rested and relaxed, because we have slept in most mornings and have spent 3 days at WBC lounging by the pools.  

In the future, if we are looking for the total Disney immersion experience with wall to wall theme park visits, then we will stay on-site again for EMH, resort theming, etc.  If we are looking for a stress-free vacation with a few visits to theme parks, visits to Universal or SeaWorld or just need our WDW fix on a tight budget, then we will definitely return to WBC.  I would never stay at a Value or probably even a Moderate again knowing that WBC exists.  We booked our room for $72/night on eBay.  The extra room, kitchen, washer/dryer and pools make it the hands-down winner over a Disney Value or Moderate.  However, there are times that I would stay at a Deluxe instead of WBC -- depending on the circumstances (i.e. 40% off sale, monorail requirement, Epcot resort area for Food & Wine, etc).  Overall, we have been very pleased with WBC and would highly recommend it.  The value for the amount of space in a 2BR and the outstanding resort amenities make it a great option for a WDW vacation.


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys!  I just realized this thread is already almost 10 pages more than the 250 page limit.  I'm sure the mods will be locking it down any day now.  I haven't seen vettechick99 around in a while.  I'd like to see her have the honor of starting the new thread since she started this one.


----------



## Zoebear

SoLonely said:


> Thanks to everyone on this Thread for all of the helpful information about WBC.  As a result of this Thread, I learned about WBC and saved $1,000 or more over a stay that I had reserved at the Beach Club.  I would like to provide my review of WBC as a way of thanking you for the great tips/advice and to help others who might be considering a stay at WBC.
> 
> This is very helpful - thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

We have 14 year old boy/girl twins, they want to walk around the resort by themselves.  How safe would you feel letting them explore.  

Also, we prefer to be closest to the main building, are there condos in the same building as the main lobby?
TIA!


----------



## SalandJeff

disneymomoftwins said:


> We have 14 year old boy/girl twins, they want to walk around the resort by themselves.  How safe would you feel letting them explore.
> TIA!



I would feel comfortable letting them off by themselves during the day.  Not so much at night, although I would probably let them go to the pool closest to your building.


----------



## JimMIA

disneymomoftwins said:


> Also, we prefer to be closest to the main building, are there condos in the same building as the main lobby?
> TIA!


No to rooms in the main building.

We were in Tower 4, which is _next_ to the main building, and we found it to be a really convenient location.  

It's just a short walk to the main building, which has the activities center and pool with lazy river.

At Tower 4, you have a regular pool, Escudos, and the boardwalk out onto the lake.  Then, sort of connected to that area, is the Tower 5 pool with its lazy river.

Just another couple hundred yards past Tower 5 is the Tower 6 (Pirate) pool and slide.

Towers 1,2, and 3 are on the other side of the lake.  I don't know the distance around the entire lake, but I don't think it's more than a mile.  Compared to the walking in the theme parks, it's nothinig!


----------



## ttfn3

For teenagers, I would safe letting them explore the resort area during the day on their own.  

The distance on the path around the lake is 2/3 mile.


----------



## f19810

When I stay here in December, I will be without a car and relying on the shuttle.  For those of you who have used the shuttle, can I get to the parks by rope drop?  The only  park that I am concerned about is the studios (have to do the mad dash for those TSMM fastpasses!).Thanks


----------



## MichaelColey

Hollywood Studios is the closest park (driving distance, anyway - Epcot is closer, but the entrance is further away).  If nothing else, you could always taxi over.


----------



## twinkles

Wow!  What a great thread.  Been away from Disney for awhile.  We are planning a big family disney vacation soon and heard about Bonnet Creek. 

Could you please let me know your thoughts on the 4 bedroom suites.  Is this roomy enough for 6 adults and 2 small children?

We usually stay on the grounds but since we are covering all costs we are comparing both on/off site.    

Bonnet Creek looks beautiful and the grandkids would love the pool area.  

Thanks!


----------



## MacFam4

Where do you typically prefer to make your grocery stop? We'll be flying into MCO and renting a car.


----------



## JoeU

MacFam4 said:


> Where do you typically prefer to make your grocery stop? We'll be flying into MCO and renting a car.



Walmart Supercenter
3250 Vineland Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34746


This is the Wal-Mart we usually use. It's about 5 minutes from the resort. It is a Super Wal-Mart, so it has everything, including beer and wine. We will also use Publix. The one we go to is much further away. I think this is the address for that one:

2915 Vineland Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34746-5505
Main: (407) 396-7525
Fax: (407) 396-5423
Liquor Store: (407) 396-7221

Joe


----------



## MDsMomma

We went to Super Target, which is just past Walmart on Irlo Bronson.. I prefer Target over Walmart any day.. we did run into Walmart quick later in the week.. there is also a Public in the same area.. so easy to get to from WBC


----------



## MichaelColey

twinkles said:


> Could you please let me know your thoughts on the 4 bedroom suites. Is this roomy enough for 6 adults and 2 small children?


Are the 6 adults three couples (or at least two couples and two that don't mind sleeping in the same bedroom)?  Are the kids okay in their own bedroom (with separate beds)?  If so, it should be just about pefect.  I'm pretty sure the 4BR has two bedrooms with a king bed and two bedrooms with two doubles.  The dining room table seats 8 easily.


----------



## bwo

Hello Folks,
Arriving with my family over the busy holiday July 4th period.  I've read about the tubes at the lazy rivers sometimes being all taken and I'm wondering what WBC policy is regarding personal noodles, floats, tubes, etc in the pools.  Are they allowed??  Second, my aunt is arriving half way through out trip to stay with us.  She be taking a limo from MCO to WBC---any policies about her entering the resort.  Can she just say she is a guest of me???  Thanks!


----------



## snappy

I usually pick up a noodle at the Target described by a previous poster and use it in the lazy rivers at WBC becuase the tubes irritate my arms.

I have never had a problem.  You can also check noodles out at the acitivity desk in the mail building but I think they limit it to a two hour span.

I don't want to worry about that so I just go buy the noodles.

I think your aunt can just tell the guard when she gets to the gate.  The guard has a list of all the guest and if she gives them the name the reservation is in and says she is a guest, I think it will be fine.

My friend's sister arrived several days after we checked in last September and we did not have any problems.


----------



## twinkles

I love the convience of being close to disney but that may be to small for our group.  We may need to rent a house.


----------



## TerBear4

It has been almost 2 years exactly since we stayed at the Bonnet Creek.  We are only able to visit Orlando every two years   It seems like it has been ages.  However, it is now the only resort we would even consider anymore.  We love it!!

We stayed in Bldg. 3 with a lakeview and were very pleased.  I think I'm going to try to request the same building.  Our condo had wonderful Epcot and MK firework view.  However, it seemed like a very long walk to the main buildings.  At the tiime we were there Building #6 was still under construction.  My question ........is there now a walkway from building #3 to#5 (via building #6)?  We liked the pool at bldg. #5 however, we had to take the car around and it would have been easier to walk.

This question may have already been asked, but I couldn't find the answer.  Thanks!!


----------



## JoeU

TerBear4 said:


> It has been almost 2 years exactly since we stayed at the Bonnet Creek.  We are only able to visit Orlando every two years   It seems like it has been ages.  However, it is now the only resort we would even consider anymore.  We love it!!
> 
> We stayed in Bldg. 3 with a lakeview and were very pleased.  I think I'm going to try to request the same building.  Our condo had wonderful Epcot and MK firework view.  However, it seemed like a very long walk to the main buildings.  At the tiime we were there Building #6 was still under construction.  My question ........is there now a walkway from building #3 to#5 (via building #6)?  We liked the pool at bldg. #5 however, we had to take the car around and it would have been easier to walk.
> 
> This question may have already been asked, but I couldn't find the answer.  Thanks!!



There is now a walkway that goes around the entire property, right around the lake. Your walk from #3 to #5 got a whole lot shorter.

Joe


----------



## Tracey123

twinkles said:


> Wow!  What a great thread.  Been away from Disney for awhile.  We are planning a big family disney vacation soon and heard about Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Could you please let me know your thoughts on the 4 bedroom suites.  Is this roomy enough for 6 adults and 2 small children?
> 
> We usually stay on the grounds but since we are covering all costs we are comparing both on/off site.
> 
> Bonnet Creek looks beautiful and the grandkids would love the pool area.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you'd have plenty of room for the 8 of you in a 4 bedroom presidential unit.  Look at the floor plan on the first page, you get 4 bedrooms & 4 bathrooms.  The balcony looks really big too!


----------



## txtara

Can anyone who is currently there tell me what the park shuttle schedule looks like right now? Thanks!!


----------



## TerBear4

JoeU said:


> There is now a walkway that goes around the entire property, right around the lake. Your walk from #3 to #5 got a whole lot shorter.
> 
> Joe



That is GREAT news!  Thanks Joe!


----------



## grandmadebby2

txtara said:


> Can anyone who is currently there tell me what the park shuttle schedule looks like right now? Thanks!!



I would like to know this also, helps to plan for night shows in the parks.


----------



## The_Alice

Looks like we are planning on staying here (or attempting to) the last week of October!  Any tips or tricks you could give would be awesome to know!  We drove past this on the way into the parks and my DH asked "What is Bonnet Creek?"  Had no idea at the time.


----------



## saysay

Any one got any feedback on how crowded pools will be in July.  I have been 2 times in May and not bad, wondering if it will be packed.

Thanks!

Julie


----------



## disneymomoftwins

I have seen conflicting answers on my question-Are there condos in the main building where you check in?  (not Tower 1, the main building)


----------



## ClanHarrison

twinkles said:


> Wow!  What a great thread.  Been away from Disney for awhile.  We are planning a big family disney vacation soon and heard about Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Could you please let me know your thoughts on the 4 bedroom suites.  Is this roomy enough for 6 adults and 2 small children?
> 
> We usually stay on the grounds but since we are covering all costs we are comparing both on/off site.
> 
> Bonnet Creek looks beautiful and the grandkids would love the pool area.
> 
> Thanks!



The 4 b/r Pres. Suite should work for you.  We stayed in one in April and it was PERFECT.  But our "people configuration" was 4 adults (couples) and 3 teens (2 girls-14 & 17 shared one double/double room and 1 boy-13 had his own double/double room).  If you have 3 couples, one couple will have to use one of the rooms with 2 double beds...but it will work.

The space is H.U.G.E.  It's like having two 2 b/r condo's...but BETTER.  I absolutely LOVED the layout and now want my own home's layout like that (NO STEPS)  .  Sooooo convenient with everything right at your fingertips; from your lounging space (living room, dining, kitchen), to your resting place (bedrooms/bathrooms, to your outdoor space (HUGE balcony)...all right there.  It's like...the kitchen/living/dining room is center hub with 2 b/r & 2 ba/r to the left of the kitchen and 2 b/r & 2 ba/r to the right of the kitchen.  

You will LOVE it!  We have been spoiled.


----------



## darrius1st

saysay said:


> Any one got any feedback on how crowded pools will be in July.  I have been 2 times in May and not bad, wondering if it will be packed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Julie



ME too


----------



## littlestar

disneymomoftwins said:


> I have seen conflicting answers on my question-Are there condos in the main building where you check in?  (not Tower 1, the main building)



Yes.  I was offered one the last time I stayed at Bonnet Creek.  I chose to wait on another unit in Tower 4 because I was afraid of noise.


----------



## Cepbush106

just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for the last week in August from 5 star resorts! They were great to work with and I think we got a good deal ($1400 for 7 nights). 

Plane tickets booked, hotel booked, now just have to buy park tickets (which FIL is military so we get a GREAT deal)! 

Anyone have room recommendations for the 4 bedroom presidential with fireworks views?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Cepbush106 said:


> just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for the last week in August from 5 star resorts! They were great to work with and I think we got a good deal ($1400 for 7 nights).



That's a GREAT deal!


----------



## The_Alice

So I just got word back and it looks like we are IN for Bonnet Creek for our dates!  Woohoo!

Now if I can get the other two families IN as well we will be in good shape.  Once I showed them the resort they want to move over from Downtown Disney.  My friend almost flipped when she saw how much room and the amount per night.

Definitely the best kept secret on/near property!


----------



## grandmadebby2

The_Alice said:


> So I just got word back and it looks like we are IN for Bonnet Creek for our dates!  Woohoo!
> 
> Now if I can get the other two families IN as well we will be in good shape.  Once I showed them the resort they want to move over from Downtown Disney.  My friend almost flipped when she saw how much room and the amount per night.
> 
> Definitely the best kept secret on/near property!



Congrats on getting the dates you wanted.  Bonnet Creek is very nice and relaxing.  Hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## The_Alice

grandmadebby2 said:


> Congrats on getting the dates you wanted.  Bonnet Creek is very nice and relaxing.  Hope you have a great vacation.



Thank you!  I am looking forward to it.  My DH needs a place to just escape for a bit, and our youngest is ASD so having a nice relaxing atmosphere away from the sensory overload of the parks will be a welcome relief for him as well.

Thank you again!


----------



## act1980

Cepbush106 said:


> just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for the last week in August from 5 star resorts! They were great to work with and I think we got a good deal ($1400 for 7 nights).
> 
> Plane tickets booked, hotel booked, now just have to buy park tickets (which FIL is military so we get a GREAT deal)!
> 
> Anyone have room recommendations for the 4 bedroom presidential with fireworks views?



I booked with them too. Did they give you your room number yet?


----------



## Cepbush106

act1980 said:


> I booked with them too. Did they give you your room number yet?



no room number, I'm hoping they'll let me request a building.


----------



## thetallone101

I don't have time to go over the 260+ pages, so can anyone give me a recommendation on who to book through? We will be arriving in Orlando Dec 2/12 and leaving early AM of Dec 8/12 to head to Miami for our 8 day cruise. So far Bonnet Creek is quite appealing as it is onsite with shuttle and great amenities for kids. There will be 7 of us going (5 adults, 2 kids) so either a 2 or 3 bdrm suite is ideal. 

Also, how often do the shuttles run to the parks? Are they limiting? I notice ppl on here talk about having their own vehicles, is it inconvenient to take the shuttle? How quick do you get from BC to the parks? 

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We leave for WDW in the morning and will be checking in to a 3BR presidential on Sunday!  I will post pics live from the resort.  If anyone has any requests let me know!


----------



## Tracey123

thetallone101 said:


> I don't have time to go over the 260+ pages, so can anyone give me a recommendation on who to book through? We will be arriving in Orlando Dec 2/12 and leaving early AM of Dec 8/12 to head to Miami for our 8 day cruise. So far Bonnet Creek is quite appealing as it is onsite with shuttle and great amenities for kids. There will be 7 of us going (5 adults, 2 kids) so either a 2 or 3 bdrm suite is ideal.
> 
> Also, how often do the shuttles run to the parks? Are they limiting? I notice ppl on here talk about having their own vehicles, is it inconvenient to take the shuttle? How quick do you get from BC to the parks?
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated!



I don't think that you'll have a difficult time getting a unit during that time in December.  We rented through an owner that I found on Vacation Timeshare and Rentals.  A lot of people on here use vacationupgrades.com  for 5 adults & 2 kids I would suggest the 3 bedroom so no one has to sleep on the pull out sofa.  We used a car, the shuttles have a decent schedule, but having a car and leaving the parks when you feel like it was really nice.  I think the return shuttles run on the hour.  Not sure if they stop at other parks though.


----------



## mommiefab523

This is going to be our first trip to Disney and we will be staying at Bonnet Creek. We are Wyndham owners and we used our points for this trip. We will be checking in Next Monday. Thank you guys for all of your information. It has been so helpful to me.


----------



## grandmadebby2

mommiefab523 said:


> This is going to be our first trip to Disney and we will be staying at Bonnet Creek. We are Wyndham owners and we used our points for this trip. We will be checking in Next Monday. Thank you guys for all of your information. It has been so helpful to me.



I thinkyou will love Bonnet Creek, it is a very nice resort.  Have a great vacation, WDW is a fun place to visit.


----------



## kylovebug

Ok, please help..

I am trying, once again, to plan a trip. Sickness, surgery, being on medical leave and life itself has prevented us from making it to WDW so far. I am not even telling DH this time! lol But I would love to go the week after Thanksgiving.

If we rent thru vacationupgrades, do we have to have a credit card when we check-in @ Bonnet Creek for a security deposit? We do not have any credit cards. We paid them all off and cancelled them, thankfully before all this other stuff happened. I hate to take another one out just for vacation. We just use cash/checks/visa debit card for all our purchases. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JimMIA

kylovebug said:


> If we rent thru vacationupgrades, do we have to have a credit card when we check-in @ Bonnet Creek for a security deposit?


I think the only way to get an accurate answer is to call them yourself.  

Call 407-238-3500, and you may have to ask for the Front Desk Manager to get an authoritative answer.  The staff there is very helpful.


----------



## Janet Hill

kylovebug said:


> Ok, please help..
> If we rent thru vacationupgrades, do we have to have a credit card when we check-in @ Bonnet Creek for a security deposit? Any help is greatly appreciated!



This isn't a Vacationupgrades policy.  It is BC's policy.  $200 hold on cc or a debit card.  So you can use your debit card, but just remember they will have a hold on $200 of your checking account balance.  Hold is released upon checkout.  You could ask if they will take a cash deposit and refund upon checkout.  

Many of the Wyndham resorts only require $100, but I guess at BC there are too many places to charge stuff to your room.

I've only checked in a few Wyndham Resorts where a deposit was not required.

Another reason to never cancel all cc.  They are a very good thing when used responsibly.  I do applaud you for no cc debt.


----------



## kylovebug

Thanks for the replies - I appreciate it. Canceling all of the cc was a major discussion for us, one that I was not entirely supportive of.  But I have to say that when I was off on med leave we were so happy not to have the extra bills.


----------



## Justbranches5

kylovebug said:


> Ok, please help..
> 
> If we rent thru vacationupgrades, do we have to have a credit card when we check-in @ Bonnet Creek for a security deposit? We do not have any credit cards. We paid them all off and cancelled them, thankfully before all this other stuff happened. I hate to take another one out just for vacation. We just use cash/checks/visa debit card for all our purchases.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



No, you do not. We just got back from there and used our Visa Debit card. They will, however, take $100 out upon check-in (this applies to everyone) as a security deposit against damage and/or charges to your room. They redeposit it a day or so after check out. 
Also, you can charge things to your room all over the resort (bar, restaurants, crafts & activities) and they will debit your account (or charge your credit card) at the end of each day. This makes it convenient as you don't have to carry cash around.  Hope this trip works out for you!


----------



## JimMIA

I would call and ask what the policy is.   Surely they've had guests who don't have credit cards, and this is probably a question that is very easily answered with a phone call.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

Does BC decorate for Christmas?


----------



## txtara

We will be checking in tomorrow!  I am really excited I found this thread and property. Will report back my thoughts when I get a chance.


----------



## lawgs

Cepbush106 said:


> just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for the last week in August from 5 star resorts! They were great to work with and I think we got a good deal ($1400 for 7 nights).
> 
> Plane tickets booked, hotel booked, now just have to buy park tickets (which FIL is military so we get a GREAT deal)!
> 
> Anyone have room recommendations for the 4 bedroom presidential with fireworks views?



if your presidential is in tower 6, there are no fireworks views within this tower unless you can "convince" someone to let you in the Presidential Reserve Lounge on floor 17....

do not know about other towers/buildings with respect to fireworks views for 4 bedroom presidential, there might be some...


----------



## Jules425

Just back from a wonderful 10 days! Loved WBC! We checked in on Thursday right at 4 PM. Check in was quick and the tower and view I requested was granted. Went over to the parking pass desk and dealt with them fairly quickly. I had warned DH about their tactics and told him no amount of $ or bribery would be worth it. They handed balloons to my children: strike one! We filled out their little form and I put my home number on it instead of cell. Also, put down what the government taxes us on, not what me make. Their current trick is to invite you to an breakfast to show how they appreciate you staying there. At no time did they tell you it would be a time share presentation. Come to our breakfast, find out more about our resort, ect then they offered a $100 gift card and a 3 night stay at any WVR. We told them any extra money we have goes to our girls' college funds. We did have 2 missed calls, both occurred while we were out at the parks.

We had a 2 bedroom deluxe. Wonderful amount of space. My girls loved that they had their own bedroom with 2 beds. Only a couple of small complaints. One, there is nowhere to store food that doesn't need to be refrigerated. I hate cluttered looking counters. The other is the water pressure in the shower. It took forever to wash out my shampoo and conditioner. The location of our room was excellent! We were in tower 5 with a fireworks view. I hate pool noise so seeing the parking deck if I looked down didn't bother me. Looking out my windows seeing Epcot was great! 2 firework shows a night, if we weren't at the parks, was such a treat!!  

We rented a car so I can't speak about the bus service. I like being in charge of when I travel. The schedule we were given had them starting to run starting at 8 AM. One return around noon then a break until after 3:30 I think. 

My girls loved the pool over at building 3 (I think). It had the big blue slide. They wouldn't let my 6 yr old go down the one at building 6 so they walked across the lake to swim there. Let's see, I thought the bedding was very comfortable. I like a soft bed, so if you are a fan of a firmer one you might not like it. Bedding is always subjective. The tap water was HORRIBLE. My husband that always thinks bottled water is a waste of money even thought so and bought bottled for this stay.

We had a great time and would stay there again in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Zoebear

Jules425 said:


> Just back from a wonderful 10 days! Loved WBC! We checked in on Thursday right at 4 PM. Check in was quick and the tower and view I requested was granted.
> 
> Ooooh. Sounds great ! This is the view I am requesting- any chance you could post a pic or two ??? So glad you loved it.


----------



## SalandJeff

Jules425 said:


> ... The location of our room was excellent! We were in tower 5 with a fireworks view. I hate pool noise so seeing the parking deck if I looked down didn't bother me. Looking out my windows seeing Epcot was great! 2 firework shows a night, if we weren't at the parks, was such a treat!!



What floor and room number did you stay in at Tower 5?  This is what I will request for our November trip.  

We were in this tower last year on our first trip to WBC and liked the proximitiy to the lazy river.  But we were meeting 2 groups of friends and needed to request rooms close to each other, so did not worry about the view as much.

Also, the cabinet space....what we did was rearrange some of the dishes or pans to make some room for food in the cabinet.


----------



## Jules425

Zoebear said:


> Ooooh. Sounds great ! This is the view I am requesting- any chance you could post a pic or two ??? So glad you loved it.



We were in 1581. Here's a view from the balcony. 

ETA....we were in 1486 not 1581. I blame Disney hangover and my online graduate class having 2 papers due. Ever try to write papers and spend 9 days at Disney? Don't try it. LOL


----------



## Zoebear

PERFECT !!! Thanks so much !!


----------



## photobob

I am a DVC owner, my in-laws own a bunch of Wyndham points and can't travel as much any more. They've offered to let us use some of their points so we by golly are taking them up on it. I have only been home for a week from our Beach Club Villa stay and just booked a 1 BDR at Bonnet Creek for four nights! We plan to check in the Monday after Thanksgiving. We chose that day instead of Sunday since we will be driving just so that we wouldn't be in the holiday traffic!


----------



## txtara

Checked in today...it was an absolute breeze. Did not even begin to ask about time share presentations.  This place is beautiful!!!!! I am in tower 5, 11th floor, overlooking the pools.  I cannot believe how little I paid for this awesome place! Our room is refurbished, clean, and has a great view. Will post as the week goes on....


----------



## TerBear4

Just reading all of your posts is making me EXCITED! 
 We arrive next week.  I'm not sure which tower to request anymore.  It is between 3 (where we stayed last time and had a lake view w/Epcot firework view or Bldg. 5.  I love the views.


----------



## delmar411

lawgs said:


> if your presidential is in tower 6, there are no fireworks views within this tower unless you can "convince" someone to let you in the Presidential Reserve Lounge on floor 17....
> 
> do not know about other towers/buildings with respect to fireworks views for 4 bedroom presidential, there might be some...



we were just staying in Tower 6 and could see the fireworks from our balcony.  The rooms at the end of the hall had a direct fireworks view.  Ours was a look to the left fireworks view. LOL  Good enough for the kids though.


----------



## horseshowmom

disneymomoftwins said:


> Does BC decorate for Christmas?



We were there for Christmas a couple of years ago. I know that there were no decorations in the actual unit, but I can't remember regarding the public areas. I want to say yes, but I'm not sure.

ETA: I do remember that our neighbors had brought lights to decorate the balcony, and I think they had a small Christmas tree as well so you could easily do a little yourself if you wished.


----------



## Janet Hill

The lobby is definately decorated.  Can't remember if the grounds and other public areas are.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

What can we expect to pay for 4 night 3 bedroom rental in early August. Trying to budget for trip with 4 teens...need the space and baths


----------



## stackyallred

I have seen several posts where people mention that the karaoke nights are very loud and the sound travels far.  Is it so loud that you can hear it in your room?  Where do these events take place?  I am just wondering because my son goes to be pretty early and I am wondering if I should be concerned about it and request a room that doesn't face the lake or if it isn't actually that big of a deal.  Thanks!


----------



## pinktinkmommy

I wouldn't worry about the karaoke unless you are on a low floor right next to the pool.  It IS loud.  We were on the 8th floor, corner room overlooking the pool between 2/3.  It was torturous on the balcony, but you couldn't hear it inside.  Thank goodness.


----------



## stackyallred

pinktinkmommy said:


> I wouldn't worry about the karaoke unless you are on a low floor right next to the pool.  It IS loud.  We were on the 8th floor, corner room overlooking the pool between 2/3.  It was torturous on the balcony, but you couldn't hear it inside.  Thank goodness.



Thanks!  I had a feeling it probably wasn't worth too much worry, but no one wants to be tired on vacation because little ones can't sleep!


----------



## Justbranches5




----------



## Justbranches5

Jules425 said:


> Totally agree with this. We bought a couple gallons for making coffee & a couple cases for drinking. Probably my only "complaint" re Bonnet Creek!


----------



## linnell

I have a random question. Since there is no housekeeping, what do we do with our trash? I have a little one in diapers, and I don't want those sitting around the condo for a week!


----------



## grandmadebby2

linnell said:


> I have a random question. Since there is no housekeeping, what do we do with our trash? I have a little one in diapers, and I don't want those sitting around the condo for a week!



Each floor has a trash room and you put it in there.  They provide trash bags but with a little one in diapers you might want to take extras.  Have a great trip.


----------



## Justbranches5

Here is another observation from our stay at WBC.  

We have stayed in tons of rental condos.  When we got to our condo in WBC, I was a little surprised at first because it was different from any we have stayed in before in that it was set up more like a very large hotel suite of rooms.  The hallways are like what you would find in a hotel, there is an ice machine at the end of each hallway next to the trash chute room. It FELT more like a hotel than a condo building. I don't see this at all as a negative, just different.

And, when checking out of any other condo, we've always been provided with a list of things we must do prior to checking out (such as): run the dish washer, bag & remove all the trash, place all towels in the washing machine, etc.  

NOT the case at WBC!  I called at checkout to ask what we were responsible for doing and was told, "Absolutely nothing   Treat it as you would a hotel room, pack your things and check out!"   That was a nice surprise.


----------



## DCTooTall

Justbranches5 said:


> Here is another observation from our stay at WBC.
> 
> We have stayed in tons of rental condos.  When we got to our condo in WBC, I was a little surprised at first because it was different from any we have stayed in before in that it was set up more like a very large hotel suite of rooms.  The hallways are like what you would find in a hotel, there is an ice machine at the end of each hallway next to the trash chute room. It FELT more like a hotel than a condo building. I don't see this at all as a negative, just different.
> 
> And, when checking out of any other condo, we've always been provided with a list of things we must do prior to checking out (such as): run the dish washer, bag & remove all the trash, place all towels in the washing machine, etc.
> 
> NOT the case at WBC!  I called at checkout to ask what we were responsible for doing and was told, "Absolutely nothing   Treat it as you would a hotel room, pack your things and check out!"   That was a nice surprise.




 I know when I went in November 2009 I was given the list of things to do (Run dishwasher.  Towels in washer,  remove trash)... but when I went in March this year that list was no longer required.

I noticed there were other changes too...  like in 2009 we were allowed to swim (or enjoy the hottub) after midnight,   whereas in March the midnight closing time was in effect.

My guess is that since the resort is so popular with renters instead of time-share owners (exchange or Wyndham),  they ran into problems with people not familiar with timeshare not understanding the difference and the responsibilities the guest normally has.     Considering one of the leading complaints you see on reviews (beyond the sales pressure) is the lack of housekeeping,    this would make some sense.


----------



## horseshowmom

Justbranches5 said:


> And, when checking out of any other condo, we've always been provided with a list of things we must do prior to checking out (such as): run the dish washer, bag & remove all the trash, place all towels in the washing machine, etc.
> 
> NOT the case at WBC!  I called at checkout to ask what we were responsible for doing and was told, "Absolutely nothing   Treat it as you would a hotel room, pack your things and check out!"   That was a nice surprise.



I agree. While I've never had an issue with the minor things I've had to do in houses and/or condos, it was nice not to have to worry about any of it.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

We are first time renters, so I have no idea what to expect.  I was hoping that someone could explain the protocoal as to what and when I should expect to hear from the owner.  We are about 56 days away.  So far what I have is an invoice and another document with a certificate # on it. I realize the rental agreement is still in the owner's name, so also wondering when that transfers over to my name.  I know I have read about this somewhere in this huge thread, just can't seem to find it.    Thanks!


----------



## DianeV

You should receive also a guest certificate from the owner which actually has your name saying you are staying there. I believe if you dont have it at checkin they charge you a fee for it..


----------



## packofprincesses

Can someone give me an idea of a price for a 3 and 4 bedroom? We will probably travel in October or November (in 2013...lol....so I know the prices are subject to change!)


----------



## TerBear4

How many of you call prior to your arrival to make a room/building request? 

I think last time I asked the owner to put in a request, and then I followed up once I got there. We didn't get the building we wanted, but we did get a nice fireworks view.

We are arriving in about 8 days and I'm wondering if it really helps to call ahead to request a building or will it just depend on what is available when we check-in.  

What do you do?  THANKS!


----------



## JimMIA

TerBear4 said:


> How many of you call prior to your arrival to make a room/building request?
> 
> I think last time I asked the owner to put in a request, and then I followed up once I got there. We didn't get the building we wanted, but we did get a nice fireworks view.
> 
> We are arriving in about 8 days and I'm wondering if it really helps to call ahead to request a building or will it just depend on what is available when we check-in.
> 
> What do you do?  THANKS!


Hey...it couldn't hurt!  Give them a call.


----------



## blewsman

linnell said:


> i have a random question. Since there is no housekeeping, what do we do with our trash? I have a little one in diapers, and i don't want those sitting around the condo for a week!







   there is a garbage container down the hall
of every floor to put your trash in.


----------



## MDsMomma

Jules425 said:


> We were in 1581. Here's a view from the balcony.
> 
> ETA....we were in 1486 not 1581. I blame Disney hangover and my online graduate class having 2 papers due. Ever try to write papers and spend 9 days at Disney? Don't try it. LOL



We were in 1282 or 1280 and had a very similar few.. a 2br deluxe at the end of the hall


----------



## teacher31

Jules425 said:


> We were in 1581. Here's a view from the balcony.
> 
> ETA....we were in 1486 not 1581. I blame Disney hangover and my online graduate class having 2 papers due. Ever try to write papers and spend 9 days at Disney? Don't try it. LOL



Me, too! I had two projects due two days after an eleven day trip to Disney. It was ROUGH!

Glad to see others in grad school take time out for the important things, like Disney!


----------



## donaldduck352

*And the pages roll on!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

.


----------



## nancydrew79

I have tried to read a good bulk of this thread but being that it's over 200 pages, reading it all is impossible lol. I do have a few questions. I plan to visit at the end of February for 9 or 10 nights. I will need at least a 2 bdrm (would love a 3 bdrm) but my issue is I won't be able to book until about 2 weeks prior. I know that is pushing it, but does anyone know if that is doable or am I insane for thinking I can pull this off?

Also, is a 9 or 10 night stay allowed?


----------



## SalandJeff

nancydrew79 said:


> I have tried to read a good bulk of this thread but being that it's over 200 pages, reading it all is impossible lol. I do have a few questions. I plan to visit at the end of February for 9 or 10 nights. I will need at least a 2 bdrm (would love a 3 bdrm) but my issue is I won't be able to book until about 2 weeks prior. I know that is pushing it, but does anyone know if that is doable or am I insane for thinking I can pull this off?
> 
> Also, is a 9 or 10 night stay allowed?



It is possible to book 2 weeks prior, but you would have to find an owner who had the points to rent at the last minute.  I would definitely have a back-up plan if I were you.


----------



## mrzrich

donaldduck352 said:


> *And the pages roll on!!*



I know, I mentioned several pages ago that this thread had exceeded the 250 page limit, and that vettechick needed to start a new thread.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

nancydrew79 said:


> I have tried to read a good bulk of this thread but being that it's over 200 pages, reading it all is impossible lol. I do have a few questions. I plan to visit at the end of February for 9 or 10 nights. I will need at least a 2 bdrm (would love a 3 bdrm) but my issue is I won't be able to book until about 2 weeks prior. I know that is pushing it, but does anyone know if that is doable or am I insane for thinking I can pull this off?
> 
> Also, is a 9 or 10 night stay allowed?



We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe about 2 weeks prior to our spring break trip in March 2011.  Ken and Denise (www.vacationupgrades.com) were able to grab us a reservation but it depends on availability.  Just in case I'd have a backup plan.


----------



## nancydrew79

Great, thanks. I have about 4 backup plans, but my first choice of course is booking WBC through Ken. Thanks for the information!


----------



## teacher31

Thinking about staying here next year in late June. We've stayed onsite and are ready for a change.  A couple of questions:

1. For those who book outside of the 60 day mark, in late June do you often get the lower rate at 60 days?

2. Is it pretty easy to get to IOA from here? 

3. When we drove through it a couple of weeks ago, I realized how huge this place is. Is it easy to navigate once you are there?

Thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI,

   someone has created a Part 2 thread at 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2739937


----------

